# Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 Discussion



## GalaxyDrifter

Just wanted to start a thread for K7 talk.

Does anyone have it yet?

Mine will arrive on Mon. 3.20.

Bios and support files available at:

http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## cssorkinman

I will have one tuesday - not sure when I'll have it up and running.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> Just wanted to start a thread for K7 talk.
> 
> Does anyone have it yet?
> 
> Mine will arrive on Mon. 3.20.
> 
> There was a new BIOS on Gigabyte Support Page, but seems to have been taken down now:
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


Hi GalaxyDrifter ,

I want that mb but no where can find. like as Ghost mainboard . when arrived yours can added some pictures and share some with your first view


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> Just wanted to start a thread for K7 talk.
> 
> Does anyone have it yet?
> 
> Mine will arrive on Mon. 3.20.
> 
> There was a new BIOS on Gigabyte Support Page, but seems to have been taken down now:
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


where did you get buy ? ( pre-order)


----------



## BuZADAM

ryzen cpu deserve , like as gaming 8 or gaming 9 series mb's but gigabyte only two model have gaming 5 and k7 ( x370 based ) it is not fair when compared intel side mb's


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

@BuZADAM

Well, a few days ago I read this post from a Gigabyte employee: "Hey guys, Alan here and I'm a GIGABYTE staff member.

Our inventory stock supposed to pull through this week. Haven't seen it yet, but even afterwards it'll take ~1-3 days to ship out to storefront/e-tailers. Expected limited quantity of our boards until 2 weeks later when we have a gigantic shipment incoming."

https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-k7.1926752/#post-1042876572

Then I just just kept checking Newegg at least once an hour. It was not fun. But then on Wed afternoon, Newegg had them in stock, so I ordered right away. Less than an hour later that were out.

Others have said that Newegg had some available again on Thur., it were out in about 15 mins.

Based on what the Gigabyte employee said (and what happens often with new hardware), they got a small shipment in the US by air, and then they have a "gigantic" shipment coming by boat.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I will have one tuesday - not sure when I'll have it up and running.


Im in the same boat. Was supposed to get 3 day shipping from the egg but looks like 6 day shipping instead.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

The new BIOS, F3b, is now back and available for download from the K7 support page.


----------



## Praetorr

I was fortunate to snag one of the Newegg ones that got flown in. Put the system together yesterday with an 1800X.

Going very well so far. No major issues, the system was left running overnight and it's still running now.









Biggest issue thus far: At least for me, I cannot alter memory speeds with the stock bios. Setting XMP makes it look like it's running my memory at 3200mhz, but according to benchmarking and CPUZ, it doesn't.

I haven't tried any other bios yet.

_Edit: It seems that while XMP isn't working (for me), manually typing in the memory frequency, timings, and voltage works.

I didn't realize with the UEFI that you can just type into those fields. My Sandy Bridge system just had a traditional BIOS.







_


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

@Praetorr

What is the model number of your sticks?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> I was fortunate to snag one of the Newegg ones that got flown in. Put the system together yesterday with an 1800X.
> 
> Going very well so far. No major issues, the system was left running overnight and it's still running now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest issue thus far: At least for me, I cannot alter memory speeds with the stock bios. Setting XMP makes it look like it's running my memory at 3200mhz, but according to benchmarking and CPUZ, it doesn't.
> 
> I haven't tried any other bios yet.


Any fidgeting with the BCLK yet?








It would be interesting to compare a conservative 3.8GHZ Ryzen 7 with DDR4 2666MHz vs 4.06GHz Ryzen 7 DDR4 2852MHz that was overclocked via ~107MHz BCLK

Per the Stilt:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/*
> The base-clock (BCLK)
> 
> Overclocking the base clock (BCLK) on AM4 platform is possible, however generally not recommended. This is due to its frequency relations with other interfaces, such as the PCIe. Unlike with Intel's more recent CPUs, there is no asynchronous mode (straps / gears) available, which would allow stepping down the PCIe frequency at certain intervals. The PCIe frequency relation is fixed and therefore it increases at the same rate with the BCLK. Gen. 3 operation can generally be sustained up to ~107MHz frequency and higher speeds will usually require forcing the links to either Gen. 2 or to Gen. 1 modes.


----------



## Praetorr

Maybe I'm just missing it, but I haven't seen any ability to actually adjust it in-bios yet.

The stock (F2) bios seems severely limited so far.


----------



## Sev501

I also have this board, although haven't put it up all together yet. Still waiting for the noctua am4 mounts to come in via post.

I went with 1700x and a 16 gb G. Skill Trident Z kit..

(I've tried for days to find a review for this board but none so far due to availability maybe, all I've seen is the gaming 5 and gaming 3).

Sub'd!

Cheers!


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> I also have this board, although haven't put it up all together yet. Still waiting for the noctua am4 mounts to come in via post.
> 
> I went with 1700x and a 16 gb G. Skill Trident Z kit..
> 
> (I've tried for days to find a review for this board but none so far due to availability maybe, all I've seen is the gaming 5 and gaming 3).
> 
> Sub'd!
> 
> Cheers!


You cannot find reviews because you are one of the first people to own one. It was just released this week.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> You cannot find reviews because you are one of the first people to own one. It was just released this week.


Makes sense! Although I've seen articles from feb featuring the board, never thought that it was just recently released!
Time to get some pictures up for then!

One thing I noticed it comes with 2 thermometers or thermosistors that can be connected to the board.
(Sorta noobish, but yeah this is sort of my first high end board)









EDIT: @Praetorr: how did you set up or attach the thermosistors are they near the cpu or somewhere in the case?


----------



## Praetorr

I didn't bother with them personally.


----------



## drksilenc

I do want to warn you do not install the creative sound pack if you play dota 2. It is causing massive fps loss. Without it i get around 110 fps with it i get only 30. Im gonna put a call in to them today to see if they can figure it out.


----------



## Praetorr

Anybody else have the debug LED constantly display code "56"? Manual says it's "invalid CPU type or speed," but my system has been running 24/7 for a few days now without a single hiccup.

I'm thinking it's just a normal part of using the stock F2 bios, but I'd love if anyone else could confirm/deny.









_Edit:_ Those in the CPU megathread confirmed that this is happening with their Gigabyte Gaming 5's & K7's too.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Anybody else have the debug LED constantly display code "56"? Manual says it's "invalid CPU type or speed," but my system has been running 24/7 for a few days now without a single hiccup.
> 
> I'm thinking it's just a normal part of using the stock F2 bios, but I'd love if anyone else could confirm/deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Edit:_ Those in the CPU megathread confirmed that this is happening with their Gigabyte Gaming 5's & K7's too.


no issues here.... though i've only had my gaming 5 for two days now. mine shipped with f4 by default but i flashed f5d on my first post. mine shows 24. though i have noticed if i have the gigabyte siv software installed, my q code shows A0. it goes back to 24 once i uninstall the software. though the manual doesn't state what 24 is. my crosshair hero too showed 24.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Anybody else have the debug LED constantly display code "56"? Manual says it's "invalid CPU type or speed," but my system has been running 24/7 for a few days now without a single hiccup.
> 
> I'm thinking it's just a normal part of using the stock F2 bios, but I'd love if anyone else could confirm/deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Edit:_ Those in the CPU megathread confirmed that this is happening with their Gigabyte Gaming 5's & K7's too.


Have you tried with the latest bios f3b? http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Have you tried with the latest bios f3b? http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


Nope. It wouldn't shock me if it fixes it though. I generally don't mess around with beta BIOS, however.


----------



## Lithoss

I got mine Monday. Works great so far, even on the stock bios. It did get stuck on post with error code A0 a couple times. A cold boot fixed it, thankfully. Will update bios soon hopefully.


----------



## drksilenc

So i have been running on the K7 since friday and there is some buggy firmware and software.


Do not believe the easy tune over clock. It says it applied but no other software can validate it. It shows it in the change settings in bios but doesnt apply properly in the bios so the software thinks it is running faster than it is.
Avoid the Soundblaster software as it has a bug in it to where it drops fps in games. dota 2 went from 110 down to 30 or lower with it installed and the only way to resolve is to reformat windows.
Memory speeds on ram can be stable i am running CMD32GX4M4C3200C14M though only 2 of the 4 sticks but it is running stable at 14-16-16-36 @3200


----------



## Tyrael

is it for a m2. ssd a problem in terms of heat that the port is directly under the gpu?


----------



## easyXmode

Just ordered mine, newegg has stock right now so hopefully i'll be getting it before the weekend with 2 day shipping.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrael*
> 
> is it for a m2. ssd a problem in terms of heat that the port is directly under the gpu?


No. My SSD maxes out at 65C as a result of the GPU (without stressing the SSD itself). This is fine, as the fan from the GPU will prevent it from reaching insanely high temperatures by cooling it with exhaust air.


----------



## LBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easyXmode*
> 
> Just ordered mine, newegg has stock right now so hopefully i'll be getting it before the weekend with 2 day shipping.


Was able to snag one off newegg as well. Wish i could had bumped up the shipping but was just rushing to put the order was afraid of them selling out.


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easyXmode*
> 
> Just ordered mine, newegg has stock right now so hopefully i'll be getting it before the weekend with 2 day shipping.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Was able to snag one off newegg as well. Wish i could had bumped up the shipping but was just rushing to put the order was afraid of them selling out.


Which board are you referring to? I don't see any 5 or K7 in stock, unless either have appeared for a literal minute.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Was able to snag one off newegg as well. Wish i could had bumped up the shipping but was just rushing to put the order was afraid of them selling out.


Lucky bastard! I've been searching multiple times a day and have the reminder set on Newegg but havent had any luck at all.


----------



## LBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Which board are you referring to? I don't see any 5 or K7 in stock, unless either have appeared for a literal minute.


Was the K7


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Was the K7


Then it must have been a literal minute. lol That page has been on "auto-notify" for a long time for me. I can't tell you how many times I refresh that page.


----------



## LBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Lucky bastard! I've been searching multiple times a day and have the reminder set on Newegg but havent had any luck at all.


I got lucky seriously. At work and checked newegg stock before i took my 15 min break was out of stock. Came back and refresh page and it was in stock. As soon as i placed my order and refresh page it was out of stock. At this point i didnt think order went though or someone beat me the last one but after 10 mins it stated "packing"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> Then it must have been a literal minute. lol That page has been on "auto-notify" for a long time for me. I can't tell you how many times I refresh that page.


I also have "auto-notify" on for the K7 and got no notification


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> I got lucky seriously. At work and checked newegg stock before i took my 15 min break was out of stock. Came back and refresh page and it was in stock. As soon as i placed my order and refresh page it was out of stock. At this point i didnt think order went though or someone beat me the last one but after 10 mins it stated "packing"


Then you probably got someone's re-stock. They stocked it put it back up at the right moment, I guess. You happened to have had perfect timing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> I also have "auto-notify" on for the K7 and got no notification


I'm familiar with the inaccuracies of their auto-notify system, which is why I don't even bother with it. I just refresh the webpage.


----------



## easyXmode

Boards have been coming in but auto notify hasnt been going off probably due to the very limited quantities. In the past week both the msi xpower and asus crosshair have been on sale and gone within 2 hours. All boards including the k7 have gone up for sale around 2-3PM PST. Best of luck trying to snipe one.


----------



## colorfuel

I ordered a K7 on mindfactory.de. They expect it on the 31st. But that doesnt mean anything, really.


----------



## Y0shi

I'll get mine today, ordered from computeruniverse.net. Let's see if it can replace my PRIME X370-PRO which got borked somehow a few days ago...


----------



## mus1mus

For Gigabyte users suffering BIOS resets after a failed/crash/black screen inside Windows, to prevent resetting the BIOS, Hold the Power Button to shut down the Board > Press Power button again to return to previous state. Reset Button will automatically bring you to a BIOS Reset Prompt as well as turning Off the PSU.. thumb.gif


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Sorry guys. I know I started this thread after I ordered a K7. I did receive my K7 a few days ago, but I never opened it.

Just before it was delivered, I got notice that my day one pre-order from Amazon for a Crosshair 6 Hero was finally shipping. I now have both and while it was a tough decision (different things I like about each of them), I have decided to keep the C6H, and just got an RMA to return the K7 to Newegg.

It was very stressful after waiting so long for a motherboard (all other parts I have had > 3 weeks) to have a new one sitting here in a box, but I resisted so I could still get a full refund from Newegg.

I kind of wish I could keep both, but I spent way too much on other things like large and fast ssd's and cooling/case solutions.

I wish you all the best of luck with your K7.


----------



## easyXmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> Sorry guys. I know I started this thread after I ordered a K7. I did receive my K7 a few days ago, but I never opened it.
> 
> Just before it was delivered, I got notice that my day one pre-order from Amazon for a Crosshair 6 Hero was finally shipping. I now have both and while it was a tough decision (different things I like about each of them), I have decided to keep the C6H, and just got an RMA to return the K7 to Newegg.
> 
> It was very stressful after waiting so long for a motherboard (all other parts I have had > 3 weeks) to have a new one sitting here in a box, but I resisted so I could still get a full refund from Newegg.
> 
> I kind of wish I could keep both, but I spent way too much on other things like large and fast ssd's and cooling/case solutions.
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck with your K7.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easyXmode*


lol. You are right, I am a traitor. What can I say?

I think ultimately I went with the C6H because I had invested in a 960 Pro M.2 and did not like being forced to mount it under a space heater.

The 960 can run hot enough on its own and will throttle down when heated. On the C6H, the SSD mounts out in the open will lots of air flow, both above and below it. (It mounts higher off the mb than others I have seen)


----------



## fastpcman12

how are you guys controlling your motherboard fans? When I open SIV, fan control is disabled.

In bios, it's set to normal.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> lol. You are right, I am a traitor. What can I say?
> 
> I think ultimately I went with the C6H because I had invested in a 960 Pro M.2 and did not like being forced to mount it under a space heater.
> 
> The 960 can run hot enough on its own and will throttle down when heated. On the C6H, the SSD mounts out in the open will lots of air flow, both above and below it. (It mounts higher off the mb than others I have seen)


I don't know about the pro, but I have a 250GB 960 evo and it idles at 26°C. With a 25°C of temperature in my case and 20°C in the room. 39°C being the highest temperature while stressing my gpu and doing some crystalmark.

I'd say the NVMe location is a non issue. Even the opposite since the windforce3 cooler on my GPU blows some air around the ssd. But if your GPU has a some sort of blower type cooler ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> how are you guys controlling your motherboard fans? When I open SIV, fan control is disabled.
> 
> In bios, it's set to normal.


I've created a custom profile for each fan in the bios. Thus SIV software works well on my AX370 Gaming 5.

Speaking of Gaming 5, don't you think we should merge the K7 thread with the AX370 Gaming 5? At the exception of a chip allowing blck overclock, they are the exact same thing. More than 400 pages for the CH6 and very little for our gigabytes.


----------



## mus1mus

This can be transformed into an owners' thread. Just need the op to ask a mod so he can turn this over to a willing member.


----------



## BuZADAM

any one using gaming k7 in this thread ? if yes , can add some pictures. my local pc store easy to find msi x370 titanium and asus x370 hero .

but still has no gigabyte gaming k7 . gigabyte doesnt ready ryzen.


----------



## mus1mus

Whut?

Gigabytes are rare in other parts of the world but there's a lot in Asia.


----------



## BuZADAM

ı am not live in asia country. gigabyte poor bios desing when compared with msi or asus.


----------



## BuZADAM

some bios settings are missing in gigabyte bios at m.i.t gigabyte only have cpu llc options while msi ( digitall menu ) and asus ( tweak paradise menu , custom p-state setting ). gigabyte seems not good enough for overclock. vrm heatsink small and no heat pipe. if vrm cooling not good , start throttling and fps drop issue.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> ı am not live in asia country. gigabyte poor bios desing when compared with msi or asus.


Well Turkey is in Asia technically so ...









No problem to find a Gigabyte in Europe. And as of now, the AX370 Gaming 5 still makes the best out of 3200Mhz CL14 memory kit. The Gigabyte UEFI ain't that great I'll give you that but I couldn't care less. Mine works out of the box and I got my memory kit running at 3200MHz in a flick of a switch.

On paper the X370 from Gigabyte are not on par with the C6H when it comes to VRM. But does it change a thing with Ryzen in its actual form? In my opinion it doesn't since they all max out around 4.1-4.2Ghz. Both Asus and Gigabyte make great cards and have great functionalities.

I bought the Gigabyte because it has a HDMI port. I plan to use this board with an AM4 APU in a distant future. And if rumors are true, Apple could use Ryzen in of its computer. Making it the ideal candidate for a hackintosh. And Gigabyte have always been the best hackintosh boards by a long shot.

So no, there is not a "better board" so to speak. Finding the one you need is up to you.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Well Turkey is in Asia technically so ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem to find a Gigabyte in Europe. And as of now, the AX370 Gaming 5 still makes the best out of 3200Mhz CL14 memory kit. The Gigabyte UEFI ain't that great I'll give you that but I couldn't care less. Mine works out of the box and I got my memory kit running at 3200MHz in a flick of a switch.
> 
> On paper the X370 from Gigabyte are not on par with the C6H when it comes to VRM. But does it change a thing with Ryzen in its actual form? In my opinion it doesn't since they all max out around 4.1-4.2Ghz. Both Asus and Gigabyte make great cards and have great functionalities.
> 
> I bought the Gigabyte because it has a HDMI port. I plan to use this board with an AM4 APU in a distant future. And if rumors are true, Apple could use Ryzen in of its computer. Making it the ideal candidate for a hackintosh. And Gigabyte have always been the best hackintosh boards by a long shot.
> 
> So no, there is not a "better board" so to speak. Finding the one you need is up to you.


ı always use gigabyte mb since 2001. but now it is time to change mb brand. because when ı compare 3 mb maker models ,most poor desing gigabyte k7. for example ,can you tell me why gigabyte use u.2 ? any one have u.2 ssd ? look at asrock mb 10 sata port , asus has no u.2 port. why _? because it not nesssary. ı dont like asus mb , because their pcb too flex. gigabyte always my first choice but this time not.


----------



## Sev501

Just leaving this here.. Still waiting for my Noctua package for the mounting kit.


----------



## Sev501

Sigh , checking on other gigabyte AM4 boards the K7 gets the least BIOS updates, the gaming 5 has atleast 3 BIOS updates so far. Aleast the gaming 5 stated that f5d added "DDR Compatibility" to it.

Hopefully the K7 variants would get some BIOS love as well, the f3b BIOS on the site just states something for license activation and states Beta BIOS.


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Waiting for some updates too, hopefully one that lets you push 3600Mhz on RAM, 3400 requires 106 bclk and that's like the limit for PCI-E Gen3.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WilltheMagicAsian*
> 
> Waiting for some updates too, hopefully one that lets you push 3600Mhz on RAM, 3400 requires 106 bclk and that's like the limit for PCI-E Gen3.


SATA devices limits the current BCLK range.

107.3 is the max I would go at the moment. 107.4 is buggy. 107.5 may not boot into Windows.

107.3 doesn't limit my PCIe 3.0 Bandwidth yet.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> SATA devices limits the current BCLK range.
> 
> 107.3 is the max I would go at the moment. 107.4 is buggy. 107.5 may not boot into Windows.
> 
> 107.3 doesn't limit my PCIe 3.0 Bandwidth yet.


Nice info!! Ugh darn it... Please mail man bring me something so I can also contribute!


----------



## Y0shi

I tried to get the K7 working over the weekend. This has more or less been no that successful. Cold boot doesn't work, reboot from windows doesn't work. Gets stuck at Code 00 or 05 ??? Had some issues with my Corsair 3200 MHz, didn't work with two modules at first, but that could be sorted out. 3200 MHz don't work at all, 2933 MHz are stable IF the board boots.

I'm not sure what I should try to resolve the boot issues. Right now I switched back to my ASUS PRIME and I think I'll return the GA. But any advices are welcome here. Maybe I can get that working. All in all I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## mus1mus

Can't pull the Volts lower so i just pushed the CPU Clocks a bit maintaining 1.15V


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Y0shi*
> 
> I tried to get the K7 working over the weekend. This has more or less been no that successful. Cold boot doesn't work, reboot from windows doesn't work. Gets stuck at Code 00 or 05 ??? Had some issues with my Corsair 3200 MHz, didn't work with two modules at first, but that could be sorted out. 3200 MHz don't work at all, 2933 MHz are stable IF the board boots.
> 
> I'm not sure what I should try to resolve the boot issues. Right now I switched back to my ASUS PRIME and I think I'll return the GA. But any advices are welcome here. Maybe I can get that working. All in all I'm a bit disappointed.


I specifically ordered this board because the ASUS Prime seemed to have alot of issues.

It seems to me, that none of the X370 boards out at the moment are completely issue-free atm. I'm now considering getting the ASROCK taichi instead, but that one doesnt have alot of coverage in any of the forums I visit.

What a mess this is with these motherboards.


----------



## Zhuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> lol. You are right, I am a traitor. What can I say?
> 
> I think ultimately I went with the C6H because I had invested in a 960 Pro M.2 and did not like being forced to mount it under a space heater.
> 
> The 960 can run hot enough on its own and will throttle down when heated. On the C6H, the SSD mounts out in the open will lots of air flow, both above and below it. (It mounts higher off the mb than others I have seen)


Having run it in both positions it makes only a few degrees difference. It's totally negligible. .

I had far too many issues with the ch6 so mine got returned although hopefully that gets ironed out.


----------



## Scottland

Does anyone know which fan headers are higher ampage, and which ones are true PWM not just 4 pin?


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> Does anyone know which fan headers are higher ampage, and which ones are true PWM not just 4 pin?


No idea about the amperage but I plugged 7 PWM fans and they all behave like PWMs. I suppose that the one labeled "pump" has a higher amperage than the others.


----------



## mus1mus

Demn F2 bios.

I was stressing the system when updates came up and prompted me to reboot my system at 3.9/1.3V stable. Rebooted for the updates. 168 of them. Greeted by a "no boot devuce detected".

Cleared CMOS, reapply my settings, RAID was gone, drives not detected.

Cleared CMOS again, apply bios defaults, SATA set to RAID again, boot into Windows properly with all the updates successfully applied.

Reboot and reapplied my stable settings > instant reboot to BIOS when stressed! WTH!

Turned off the system, pulled the battery, CMOS cleared. Reapplied my settings, q-code 0E!

Well, I pulled the battery again and will let it sit overnight! We'll see her fresh next day. lol


----------



## Scottland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I suppose that the one labeled "pump" has a higher amperage than the others.


Yeah, I assumed that too but was hoping there might be confirmation somewhere as the manual doesn't state it as far as I can see


----------



## Socko1965

Has anyone seen this board in the U.K.? This is the only place with a due date.


----------



## Socko1965

I might just give up on Ryzen. Maybe wait for Zen+.


----------



## Scottland

I got a K7 from BT Shop/Dabs a couple of weeks ago. Was order on request when i ordered it, took about 10 days to come.


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Y0shi*
> 
> I tried to get the K7 working over the weekend. This has more or less been no that successful. Cold boot doesn't work, reboot from windows doesn't work. Gets stuck at Code 00 or 05 ??? Had some issues with my Corsair 3200 MHz, didn't work with two modules at first, but that could be sorted out. 3200 MHz don't work at all, 2933 MHz are stable IF the board boots.
> 
> I'm not sure what I should try to resolve the boot issues. Right now I switched back to my ASUS PRIME and I think I'll return the GA. But any advices are welcome here. Maybe I can get that working. All in all I'm a bit disappointed.


did you set the SOC voltage to 1.2v? I would crash booting into Windows @ 3200 until I changed it from the 1.1v default.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhuni*
> 
> Having run it in both positions it makes only a few degrees difference. It's totally negligible. .
> 
> I had far too many issues with the ch6 so mine got returned although hopefully that gets ironed out.


I did not get a chance to try the K7 because Newegg will only give full refund if it is unopened, so I sent it back that way.

I have had very good luck with my C6H. Using the 1002 BIOS, I set my CPU to 40x @ 1.375 core volts. CPU SOC 1.1

I purchased the g.skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZKO TridentZ and do manual settings for 3200 @ 1.35v. Used the memory rated timings of cl 14-14-14-34 1T.

Every booted and ran fine. First ran the cpu-z stress for about 20 mins with no crashes. Then ran prime95 for about 2 hours without problems, but temps were getting a little high.

I tried lowering volts on cpu, but then was first sign of not being stable.

I wanted to run cooler and lower power, so I settled on 3.875GHz using 1.2 core volts and memory still at 3200 cas 14. Everything is stable and I am happy.

I do wish I could have tried the K7 though, as I still think it is a fine board. I do wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## WhiteCrane

I miss my K7 Athlon


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Demn F2 bios.
> 
> I was stressing the system when updates came up and prompted me to reboot my system at 3.9/1.3V stable. Rebooted for the updates. 168 of them. Greeted by a "no boot devuce detected".
> 
> Cleared CMOS, reapply my settings, RAID was gone, drives not detected.
> 
> Cleared CMOS again, apply bios defaults, SATA set to RAID again, boot into Windows properly with all the updates successfully applied.
> 
> Reboot and reapplied my stable settings > instant reboot to BIOS when stressed! WTH!
> 
> Turned off the system, pulled the battery, CMOS cleared. Reapplied my settings, q-code 0E!
> 
> Well, I pulled the battery again and will let it sit overnight! We'll see her fresh next day. lol


Darn that sucks. Have you tried the f3 bios on the support page for k7?


----------



## mus1mus

Yuh.


----------



## Alwrath

I must be one of the lucky ones. My friend got a Gigabyte gaming 5, heard a snap, crackle, and a hiss. Audio on his motherboard was messed up. Had to RMA it for another one. My brother got the K7, and on the 4th day it would not boot up. Completely dead. He RMA'd it.

My K7 on the other hand is perfect. No issues. Stock cooler for 1700, 100% fan speed, 3.9 ghz 1.34 V, Gskill Flare X 2933 ram 12-12-12-33-1T 1.37 V, gaming on Ryzen has been amazing so far.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yuh.


Did you find anything new? The change log on the site doesn't give much info on the f3 bios hehe...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> I must be one of the lucky ones. My friend got a Gigabyte gaming 5, heard a snap, crackle, and a hiss. Audio on his motherboard was messed up. Had to RMA it for another one. My brother got the K7, and on the 4th day it would not boot up. Completely dead. He RMA'd it.
> 
> My K7 on the other hand is perfect. No issues. Stock cooler for 1700, 100% fan speed, 3.9 ghz 1.34 V, Gskill Flare X 2933 ram 12-12-12-33-1T 1.37 V, gaming on Ryzen has been amazing so far.


Wow you got lucky!







am now really anxious and impatient to get my system up and running.. Damn it!


----------



## Sev501

A review is out! Made by Salazar Studio


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> A review is out! Made by Salazar Studio


Thanks, been looking for a review for this board. Rep+


----------



## colorfuel

Is there any difference in *build quality* between this and the Gaming 5?

I've just preorderd the Gaming 5 for 206€, which seems like a pretty nice deal to me. And I think *I can pass on the bclk chip, if that is effectively the only difference*.

Now I have both on preorder the Gaming K7 for 250€ and the Gaming 5 for 206€.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Is there any difference in *build quality* between this and the Gaming 5?
> 
> I've just preorderd the Gaming 5 for 206€, which seems like a pretty nice deal to me. And I think *I can pass on the bclk chip, if that is effectively the only difference*.
> 
> Now I have both on preorder the Gaming K7 for 250€ and the Gaming 5 for 206€.


I have the G5 before this K7 and I can say, they're pretty much identical BCLK chip aside.

You will not regret that board. Especially with a 3200 capable SS RAM


----------



## colorfuel

Thanks.

I'm still deciding whether to buy 3200/CL14 or 3600/CL16.

On the Gaming 5, you'd need a bios update for the 3600Mhz to become available, while on the K7, you can try to achieve it with bclk adjustements? Is that right?

Would you make the bet on the Gaming 5 bios ever to allow more than 3200Mhz Ram?

(I know its not that important, but if I'm going to keep this board for 4 years, I may aswell invest in the future now)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I'm still deciding whether to buy 3200/CL14 or 3600/CL16.
> 
> On the Gaming 5, you'd need a bios update for the 3600Mhz to become available, while on the K7, you can try to achieve it with bclk adjustements? Is that right?
> 
> Would you make the bet on the Gaming 5 bios ever to allow more than 3200Mhz Ram?
> 
> (I know its not that important, but if I'm going to keep this board for 4 years, I may aswell invest in the future now)


3200C14 2*8GB to avoid the headaches.
You can't reach 3600 on thje K7. At least for now.
If 3600 will be offered in the future, BIOS will help.

I won't bet. It's still up in the air at the moment.


----------



## colorfuel

That seems reasonable.

I'll just order some G.Skill Flare-X 3200/CL14 16GB kit, with a little luck I can OC them in the future.

I just have a feeling of beeing ripped off, since there are G.Skill Ripjaws available with the same specs, but lower price.


----------



## mus1mus

Just make sure the Ripjawz has the same timings and same Single Sided spec. They should be B-Die.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3200C14 2*8GB to avoid the headaches.
> *You can't reach 3600 on thje K7. At least for now.*
> If 3600 will be offered in the future, BIOS will help.
> 
> I won't bet. It's still up in the air at the moment.


The K7 has native OC support for 3600 RAM; what is your comment based on?


----------



## mus1mus

BCLK Clock gen is still linked to the SATA Devices and stuff that prevent the BCLK Range going further. As of now, the limit is within 107.7ish. Not even enough to reach 3466MHz RAM so that is kinda shady Marketing shiz.

Who knows if they will untie those devices from BCLK. But I was able to tell that issue to a fellow member who has connections to Giga,. We'll have to see.


----------



## THUMPer1

If only I could find one in the US to buy...


----------



## Oceaon

I am personally buying the Gskill 3600 CL16 as its only $10 more than the 3200. I don't care if it doesn't run at 3600. It will at least run 3200 at CL14.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> BCLK Clock gen is still linked to the SATA Devices and stuff that prevent the BCLK Range going further. As of now, the limit is within 107.7ish. Not even enough to reach 3466MHz RAM so that is kinda shady Marketing shiz.
> 
> Who knows if they will untie those devices from BCLK. But I was able to tell that issue to a fellow member who has connections to Giga,. We'll have to see.


And if you have no SATA devices? I didnt think you needed the BCLK for 3600 though?


----------



## mus1mus

Only goes up to 3200.









I haven't tested it without using a SATA device but, even in the BIOS, freeze happen past 107.5.


----------



## mus1mus




----------



## LBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*


Did you have to increase voltage or still at 1.35v with those timings?


----------



## mus1mus

1.45V 24/7

See my sig.


----------



## Lithoss

Noob question here: I have G.Skill ripjaws V 2800mhz 16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16D-16GVG), but can't seem to get my K7 to post with anything above 2133mhz.. even with timings as relaxed as 20-20-20-40. I know this isn't optimal RAM for X370 (it was from an older system), but shouldn't it at least be able to post at 2666mhz?? I bumped the voltage up to 1.35 and still no dice. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## LBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lithoss*
> 
> Noob question here: I have G.Skill ripjaws V 2800mhz 16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16D-16GVG), but can't seem to get my K7 to post with anything above 2133mhz.. even with timings as relaxed as 20-20-20-40. I know this isn't optimal RAM for X370 (it was from an older system), but shouldn't it at least be able to post at 2666mhz?? I bumped the voltage up to 1.35 and still no dice. Am I missing something obvious?


Try bumping up the Vcore SOC voltage. I was having the same issue til i up voltage.


----------



## OnSync

Isn't K7 and Gaming 5 exact same boards, except K7 is almost complete black and has a "was it = Turbo Boost / basically auto OC" feature and costs more.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnSync*
> 
> Isn't K7 and Gaming 5 exact same boards, except K7 is almost complete black and has a "was it = Turbo Boost / basically auto OC" feature and costs more.


The only difference is that the K7 gives you the ability to tune blck speed to your own convenience, thanks to a chip. Though I don't know if I have the auto oc or not on the gaming 5. I couldn't care less about that.

What I can would recommend is to use 3200CL14 8GB single rank memory sticks. Very pleased by how well my gaming 5 handles the load I'm throwing at it. Rather it's heavy workload or games it does it well without a single crash for now.


----------



## OnSync

Well I'm still kinda between of getting my Ryzen game on.
Not sure if I should go with ROG Hero, Gaming 5 or K7. Gigabyte shows it supports higher than 3,2GHz rams which is good for Ryzen CPU. But if you say Gaming 5 does not give you the ability to up the BCLK, then it must be K7 (if that's what you ment).

Otherwise atm I'm on either ROG or G5 with G.Skill FlareX 16GB 3,2 RAM's.

Anbother q: How is Ryzen performing atm concidering that it's not in it's optimized state with all these mobo issues and what not. How is gaming (FPS) and general productivity?


----------



## Lithoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Try bumping up the Vcore SOC voltage. I was having the same issue til i up voltage.


Welp.. Pushed it up to 1.3v and it still won't post. Think it could be a bad board? Or just bad memory?


----------



## mus1mus

The K7 can't do BCLK past 107.5 at the moment. Crosshair can do mre than that.

The K7 doesn't need the BCLK to do 3200. CH6 can't on 100 BCLK.


----------



## sflittle

What temperatures are you guys seeing on your vrm's?
While running a short stress test (around 45 min) my vrm's hit 98c. Is this a safe running temperature to run at for the vrms?

My overclock at the time was CPU at 3.75 Ghz, 1.32 vcore, 1.00 vSOC, and 1.05 BCLK.
Ram was set to 3200 Mhz with 1.35v.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The K7 can't do BCLK past 107.5 at the moment. Crosshair can do mre than that.
> 
> The K7 doesn't need the BCLK to do 3200. CH6 can't on 100 BCLK.


Sorry, but your information is false. My C6H, is using TridentZ 3200 Cas 14 using stock 100 BCLK and 1.35 volts.


----------



## mus1mus

Which BIOS?


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

1002

*Not sure if it matters, but I flashed 1002 before changing anything in the bios.


----------



## mus1mus

Well forgive me but there are more folks using that board who cannot do 3200 @ 100 BCLK than people who can't do 3200 @ 100 on Gigabytes. lol given the right kit of course.

SS


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Maybe.

All I know is that before installing Windows 10, flashed to 1002, I set the CPU multiplier to 40x, Cpu to 1.375 and Soc to 1.1. Then I manually set the DDR4 to 3200, cas 14 settings (from the memory specs) and DDR4 volts to 1.35. No other changes.

Everything installed and booted without problem.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> All I know is that before installing Windows 10, flashed to 1002, I set the CPU multiplier to 40x, Cpu to 1.375 and Soc to 1.1. Then I manually set the DDR4 to 3200, cas 14 settings (from the memory specs) and DDR4 volts to 1.35. No other changes.
> 
> Everything installed and booted without problem.


That's good to know.

I have that board on top of my list but I can't get one locally.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's good to know.
> 
> I have that board on top of my list but I can't get one locally.


I really liked the K7. From watching youtube videos, the bios options seem very limited compared to Asus.

Overall it seems the Gigabyte boards are more stable than Asus, but I must have just lucked out on the silicon lottery, because my C6H + 1700x has taken everything I have thrown at it.

It has only shown problems when I tried to run 4GHz at only 1.2 volts.


----------



## mus1mus

Well no doubt the CHVI is a very good board with tons of optimisations not available on the Gigabyte. But the Giga is not so bad as others think (as i thought it would be for that matter).

I would even recommend the G5 for normal users. As the K7 only has one thing going for it that is not on the G5.


----------



## Euskafreez

The maximum vcore recommended by AMD for a 24/7 overclock on Ryzen is 1.35v. With that in mind, and if a 24/7 stable overclock is your goal, you know you won't be limited on the Gigabyte Gaming 5 or K7.

If you plan to use 3200MHz memory with Ryzen, the Gaming 5/k7 will give you satisfaction. As long as you buy CL14 and single rank memory sticks, meaning you'll buy Samsung B-Die. That's what I did, and I'm very pleased. I went in BIOS after the first post, and I clicked on XMP Profile #1, meaning 3200MHz memory with auto voltage -1.35v- and timings. Saved and reboot. From then on, the memory runs at 3200MHz without a single issue. And I started my Gaming 5 journey with an outdated bios. Not that much options in the bios compared to the competition. Yes its bios does not look as shiny as the others but it does the job.

I'm not sure if I won at the silicon lottery, but my R7 1700 requires 1.1875v only at 3.7GHz. Idles between 27-30°C, 47°C after 4h of RealBeach.

http://reho.st/view/self/cc04a2493bd76670ef8df70e86f7ca3b5f31b1a0.png

CineBench R15
http://reho.st/view/self/3c9a9aed154745ba20dcd6b6ca454ed410303134.png

Yes I could have bought a K7, but the chance of having errors on a NVMe ssd are higher when the blck is over 100MHz. One of the main reasons I moved to Ryzen from a X58 hexacore Xeon was because of the NVMe.

Why limit yourself to Sata3 when you could have such speed :
http://reho.st/view/self/193c3c1f6e168e6a686e71063e942b86579a9cd7.png

I'll probably try to squeeze my cpu even more. 3.9 or 4.0GHz could be sweet if the vcore needed is 1.35v or below. But no big deal, 3.7GHz at a very low voltage gives me a dead silent workstation. I guess it's up to everyone.


----------



## mus1mus

Can you do me one thing before going up on the clocks?

Try the lowest Voltage that can let you boot into Windows at stock frequency after boost.

For example: 1.15 Allows me to be stable at 3.6GHz but lower that to 1.125 and I can't even boot at 3.5GHz. lol


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you do me one thing before going up on the clocks?
> 
> Try the lowest Voltage that can let you boot into Windows at stock frequency after boost.
> 
> For example: 1.15 Allows me to be stable at 3.6GHz but lower that to 1.125 and I can't even boot at 3.5GHz. lol


I'm not sure it will help you. The good old cpu lottery if you know what I mean ... I sticked to 3.7 since it was the turbo clock, and tried to have a rockstable computer. It's like clocking a 2500+ barton to 3200+. For now I've saved 240€ buying a 1700 instead of 1800x.


----------



## mus1mus

I just wanna know the lowest Voltage that will allow you to boot.









I find it weird that my chip can't boot into Windows at 1.125V


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Ryzen's stability is pretty weird. I thought I was stable at a much lower voltage, but when I started doing long handbrake encodes It would eventually fail.

Guess I just got used to Intel's instant-bsod when anything is unstable.


----------



## mus1mus

That's true. It's kind of different with these chips. No errors just reboots.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I just wanna know the lowest Voltage that will allow you to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it weird that my chip can't boot into Windows at 1.125V


There you go :
http://reho.st/view/self/0e4f4a3e2d05b974cc431e988ca3508c703266c8.png
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WilltheMagicAsian*
> 
> Ryzen's stability is pretty weird. I thought I was stable at a much lower voltage, but when I started doing long handbrake encodes It would eventually fail.
> 
> Guess I just got used to Intel's instant-bsod when anything is unstable.


You should try RealBench. It uses handbrake among other software at the same time to stress the system.


----------



## mus1mus

+1

Lower than that and no boot as well?

If you want to be reboot-instability-free, IBT AVX. Even Regular runs can finish every other stability test out there. Very High is already an Ultimate form of stability in my tests.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> +1
> 
> Lower than that and no boot as well?
> 
> If you want to be reboot-instability-free, IBT AVX. Even Regular runs can finish every other stability test out there. Very High is already an Ultimate form of stability in my tests.


I thought yours was unable to boot Windows at 1.125v. Mine still boots at 3.5GHz with 1.1vcore. I gave it a go and it worked. Though, I went back at 3.7GHz with 1.1875v, since I still have quite a few encoding to do.


----------



## mus1mus

1.150 is the lowest it can go. But stable til 3.6GHz. 3.75 just needs 1.175 so I don't think it's stability. Just limit maybe.

Nope, got weird. It allowed me lower


----------



## Euskafreez

Anyhow, ain't too bad in AIDA64:
http://reho.st/view/self/2dcbc9f7fb1d72867676b95e48b3d8a889aed804.png


----------



## mus1mus

It could be the BIOS or W10. But I swear 1.15 was the lowest I was able to get yesterday.


----------



## rv8000

If anyone with the K7/K5/G5 would be kind enough to test, can you enter into the bios and hover over the right side monitoring info panel and check if mouse movement is making your bclk jump up and down?

I took a video of the behavior. It happens with my mouse in the DAC-up USB and regular USB on the latest beta bios (also happened in the F3 official bios).






I'm pretty sure me taking this video is what corrupted my SSD a week back. Trying to figure out if it's unique to a board line, or just my board specifically. Thanks.


----------



## mus1mus

It's normal IMO.

Have not experienced anything on my RAID 0 visiting the BIOS a ton of times.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's normal IMO.
> 
> Have not experienced anything on my RAID 0 visiting the BIOS a ton of times.


I don't find it normal, I've also noticed by bclk will jump in hwinfo. Most board without the bclk generator will show 99.8 mhz in hwinfo, and consistently. My board dips as low as 97mhz, and up to 103.7mhz randomnly during loads. I've looked at a bunch of hwinfo screenshots from the owners thread and I can't seem to find any boards reporting/showing those kind of jumps within windows, let alone it freaking out in the bios (upwards of 149mhz) when mousing.

Something just seems off, and I really can't come up with better explanation as to why my boot drive corrupted and the board went haywire last week. Still waiting to here back from the Gigabyte rep and their CS.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I don't find it normal, I've also noticed by bclk will jump in hwinfo. Most board without the bclk generator will show 99.8 mhz in hwinfo, and consistently. My board dips as low as 97mhz, and up to 103.7mhz randomnly during loads. I've looked at a bunch of hwinfo screenshots from the owners thread and I can't seem to find any boards reporting/showing those kind of jumps within windows, let alone it freaking out in the bios (upwards of 149mhz) when mousing.
> 
> Something just seems off, and I really can't come up with better explanation as to why my boot drive corrupted and the board went haywire last week. Still waiting to here back from the Gigabyte rep and their CS.


I personally haven't seen that. Could be bugged or I am just checking that tab not too often to be noticed. Goes like 112 in Windows but can be ignored as glitches since it doesn't happen every minute or so.

If you are trying or have flashed the BIOS, or wanna try out things, be sure to unplug the power for like at least 10 minutes with the battery pulled out just to be sure things are properly cleared before flashing.

I have seen the board getting mushy bios after tweaking a lot of things in a day.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> If anyone with the K7/K5/G5 would be kind enough to test, can you enter into the bios and hover over the right side monitoring info panel and check if mouse movement is making your bclk jump up and down?
> 
> I took a video of the behavior. It happens with my mouse in the DAC-up USB and regular USB on the latest beta bios (also happened in the F3 official bios).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure me taking this video is what corrupted my SSD a week back. Trying to figure out if it's unique to a board line, or just my board specifically. Thanks.


You damn right about the blck moving up in the Bios. Mine does too







:




Though, it stays at 99.8Mhz in Windows. I can't complain. Since I prefer to use my keyboard when in Bios it doesn't matter too much for me. The gaming 5 is my first UEFI board ever







, my previous X58 boards had none of that crappy user friendly hipster kinda bios







. There is no school like the old school


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> You damn right about the blck moving up in the Bios. Mine does too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, it stays at 99.8Mhz in Windows. I can't complain. Since I prefer to use my keyboard when in Bios it doesn't matter too much for me. The gaming 5 is my first UEFI board ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my previous X58 boards had none of that crappy user friendly hipster kinda bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is no school like the old school


Thanks for testing. I'm waiting to hear back from Gigabyte support on the issue.


----------



## Alwrath

K7 is a solid board. I am having a problem though. All of my multipliers for my cores is being downclocked in HWinfo and I have no idea why. Checked my bios settings and downcore control is on auto. I have my multiplier set manually for 3.9 ghz. Honestly I dont know what to do : (


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> K7 is a solid board. I am having a problem though. All of my multipliers for my cores is being downclocked in HWinfo and I have no idea why. Checked my bios settings and downcore control is on auto. I have my multiplier set manually for 3.9 ghz. Honestly I dont know what to do : (


Downclocked under load or at idle?


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Downclocked under load or at idle?


Idle, and during gaming. It stays downclocked.

Update : turned on amd cool and quiet, rebooted, and now all cores are at 3.9 ghz again.


----------



## Euskafreez

Now that I know my 1700 is stable at 3.7GHz with quite a lower voltage than average it's time to squeeze what's left of it.

First attempt at 4.00 GHz with only 1.35v of vcore. The limit recommended by AMD for a safe 24/7 overclock : http://valid.x86.fr/y3bqpx



Sadly I have some errors after 15 minutes of RealBench. But it ain't too bad for a 1700. I'll try to find what the sweet spot is for 1.35v of vcore. 3.9ish something I guess. I don't think the 4.00 GHz are worth the trouble ... yet







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Idle, and during gaming. It stays downclocked.
> 
> Update : turned on amd cool and quiet, rebooted, and now all cores are at 3.9 ghz again.


Did you for some reason adjust fan speeds?


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did you for some reason adjust fan speeds?


cpu fan has always been on 100% since I got it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> cpu fan has always been on 100% since I got it.


What about the others? I haven't pin-pointed it yet but changing Fan Speeds sometimes locks up the CPU Speed to something like 2.6 on two cores and the rest at 1.9 IIRC. weird. lol

If all fan headers are set to max Speed, it disappears.


----------



## msel

Does the K7 allow you to change the boot order at POST by hitting F11, Escape, or some other key without having to actually enter BIOS and override?

I have a Z170 mITX board from Gigabyte and it lacks this basic functionality. Every other board I've ever had can do this (even my Z87 Gigabyte board can - for whatever reason, the Z170 mITX never presents the option).


----------



## mus1mus

YEP.


----------



## msel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> YEP.


Great, thanks! I just ordered one of these off newegg since they seem to be in stock at the moment. Going to see how it compares to the MSI Gaming Pro Carbon that I have currently.


----------



## mus1mus

Both great in terms of OC. K7 will have the advantage of a BCLK Generator. Other than that, it'll need testing to differentiate them.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msel*
> 
> Great, thanks! I just ordered one of these off newegg since they seem to be in stock at the moment. Going to see how it compares to the MSI Gaming Pro Carbon that I have currently.


if you want to save a little bit of money you can get the gaming 5. the k7 and 5 are nearly identical in everything. the only thing that separates the two is that the k7 has black painted I/O and audio shield and a bclk generator. that's it really. everything else is the same. same vrm setup, cooling, features other than the bclk generator, and hardware.

the gaming 5 and k7 do have a better vrm setup. they use international rectifier powerstages instead of cheapo nikos found on both the carbon and titanium.


----------



## Neokolzia

How are people finding the 4ghz territory + of the k7? Friend of mine reported having issues compared to Asus B350 Prime-Plus they had tried in comparison, and that the K7 was underperforming requiring significantly more voltage to remotely get stable.

I experienced similar things assuming it was largely my processor that was at fault (in process of replacement), but 4ghz just not being very stable at all, at least at comparible voltages to even b350 motherboards? 1.43 vs 1.4 etc.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> How are people finding the 4ghz territory + of the k7? Friend of mine reported having issues compared to Asus B350 Prime-Plus they had tried in comparison, and that the K7 was underperforming requiring significantly more voltage to remotely get stable.
> 
> I experienced similar things assuming it was largely my processor that was at fault (in process of replacement), but 4ghz just not being very stable at all, at least at comparible voltages to even b350 motherboards? 1.43 vs 1.4 etc.


Each motherboard will have different vdroop, and additionally different values for LLC level correction. Without a DMM no one can safely say what vcore is actually being run when X setting is applied in the bios currently. AFAIK vdroop can also change from bios to bios through manf. adjustments.

Moral being the K7 or B350 Prime+ could under/over reporting vcore more than the other.


----------



## THUMPer1

Is there a way in BIOS to tweak P-states?


----------



## xenowar666

Actually try to make a Raid and it's not working, when ever i try to make my bios "UEFI" computer Freeze and nohting to do. It's working on Legacy mode but when i enter in "raid interface" with CTRL+R i can't initialise any HDD it's kinda weird....
++ My G.SKill Trident Z Rgb is not compatible... it's crash at 3200... F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR Any solution ?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenowar666*
> 
> Actually try to make a Raid and it's not working, when ever i try to make my bios "UEFI" computer Freeze and nohting to do. It's working on Legacy mode but when i enter in "raid interface" with CTRL+R i can't initialise any HDD it's kinda weird....
> ++ My G.SKill Trident Z Rgb is not compatible... it's crash at 3200... F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR Any solution ?


you picked up a hynix, dual rank, 4x8gb kit. that's why. 4x8gb configuration at BEST will run at 2933mhz but only with single rank samsung chips. ryzen doesn't like hynix, dual rank, and 4x8 and 16gb modules (such as 2x16gb kits). at best you will be able to run a 32gb kit at 2666mhz. if you want 3200 you need a samsung single rank 2x8 16gb kit. such as gskill flare x or any gskill trident cas 14 3200mhz 2x8 16gb kit.


----------



## SpanglishKing

I just order my K7 Newegg has em. prices in Amazon are thru the roof for the MSI and Gigabyte boards. going to pair it with the G Skills flare x 2x8 3200mhz. wish me luck


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpanglishKing*
> 
> I just order my K7 Newegg has em. prices in Amazon are thru the roof for the MSI and Gigabyte boards. going to pair it with the G Skills flare x 2x8 3200mhz. wish me luck


----------



## CryWin

Just ordered my ram (hopefully it will handle 3200 on this board). Waiting on the CPU to arrive still and the rest is undecided so far other than the K7.


----------



## geoxile

How is Gigabyte's support for updating BIOS? I'm trying to decide between this and the Crosshair VI and it just comes down to which vendor usually provides better support for their motherboards.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> How is Gigabyte's support for updating BIOS? I'm trying to decide between this and the Crosshair VI and it just comes down to which vendor usually provides better support for their motherboards.


Slow. Or they are simply just trying to fix a lot of stuff.

Last BIOS was like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## TH558

I am looking to get this board along with this memory. F4-3600C16D-16GTZ . Does anyone know if it will work at 3200mhz?


----------



## mus1mus

Yes.That is a B-Die.


----------



## Euskafreez

Now that I know my R7 1700 goes up to 3.7GHz with a very limited vcore, it's time to squeeze what's left of it







:

First attempt at 4.0 GHz with 1.35v of vcore :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH558*
> 
> I am looking to get this board along with this memory. F4-3600C16D-16GTZ . Does anyone know if it will work at 3200mhz?


It should work. Loading the XMP profile sets it to 3200MHz CAS14. F4-3600C16 or F4-3200C14 use B-Die from Samsung. And B-Dies works like a charm on our Gigabyte.

The AX370 Aorus Gaming 5 received some nice reviews:

Bit-Tech rates it exceptional
Great value for Guru3d

A performance board for OC3D
Anyway, I found the maximum speed at an okay voltage according to AMD. I still need to extend testing, but my R7 1700 seems fine at 3.975 with 1.35v of vcore. Breaking the 4GHz barrier requires much more voltage.

On the same subject, my 1700 is okay at 3.85GHz at 1.25v. I can't complain for a €299 cpu.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Slow. Or they are simply just trying to fix a lot of stuff.
> 
> Last BIOS was like 2 weeks ago.


Is the clock generator the only difference between this and the Gaming 5? It seems like the Gaming 5 had more updates so far, but maybe that's because it came out earlier(?). I don't see the clock generator being a massive boon but it'd be nice to have.


----------



## THUMPer1

Gigabyte seems to think it's a big deal. They added that, but seem to have less options in the BIOS for tweaking your overclock. Maybe that will come with some new BIOS updates. Actually being able to unlock some extra BIOS features.

But as far as I know, just the BCLK and Dual LAN is the difference on the K7.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Gigabyte seems to think it's a big deal. They added that, but seem to have less options in the BIOS for tweaking your overclock. Maybe that will come with some new BIOS updates. Actually being able to unlock some extra BIOS features.
> 
> But as far as I know, just the BCLK and Dual LAN is the difference on the K7.


Is the K7 actually not the flagship? What the heck are those knuckleheads doing?


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Gigabyte seems to think it's a big deal. They added that, but seem to have less options in the BIOS for tweaking your overclock. Maybe that will come with some new BIOS updates. Actually being able to unlock some extra BIOS features.
> 
> But as far as I know, just the BCLK and Dual LAN is the difference on the K7.


You still have dual lans on the Gaming 5. For real, the only difference is that blck overclocking chip. As of now we don't know about BIOS. From what I've seen they are identical. And while the Gaming 5 has the edge thanks to its release date, I'm pretty sure the boys back at Gigabyte are working hard polishing the bios of their AM4 flasgship.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Gigabyte seems to think it's a big deal. They added that, but seem to have less options in the BIOS for tweaking your overclock. Maybe that will come with some new BIOS updates. Actually being able to unlock some extra BIOS features.
> 
> But as far as I know, just the BCLK and Dual LAN is the difference on the K7.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the K7 actually not the flagship? What the heck are those knuckleheads doing?
Click to expand...

Rumor has it they will release the K9 , but I hear it's a dog









kidding!


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Rumor has it they will release the K9 , but I hear it's a dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding!


I'd buy a motherboard with a doggo engraved on it. LED eyes of course.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> You still have dual lans on the Gaming 5. For real, the only difference is that blck overclocking chip. As of now we don't know about BIOS. From what I've seen they are identical. And while the Gaming 5 has the edge thanks to its release date, I'm pretty sure the boys back at Gigabyte are working hard polishing the bios of their AM4 flasgship.


Pardon my ignorance, you are right on the Dual LAN, i didn't bother looking it up. I sure as hell hope they are polishing the BIOS.


----------



## Worldwin

Well guys i need help.

I restarted my computer now it just boot loops and gives me a debug code of 54.
According to the manual this means that there is an error with the memory.

Things i have tried: single stick and test in each of the sockets. Both sticks of ram failed to post and left me with either 0d or 54 assuming it got past 0d.

Relevant components:
Ryzen 1800x
G skill tridentZ CL14 3200mhz
Gaming K7 AM4 motherboard.

Suggestions please.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Well guys i need help.
> 
> I restarted my computer now it just boot loops and gives me a debug code of 54.
> According to the manual this means that there is an error with the memory.
> 
> Things i have tried: single stick and test in each of the sockets. Both sticks of ram failed to post and left me with either 0d or 54 assuming it got past 0d.
> 
> Relevant components:
> Ryzen 1800x
> G skill tridentZ CL14 3200mhz
> Gaming K7 AM4 motherboard.
> 
> Suggestions please.


I don't have the board. but have you tried clearing CMOS settings? Jumper or remove battery? No other RAM you can test?


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> I don't have the board. but have you tried clearing CMOS settings? Jumper or remove battery? No other RAM you can test?


I have cleared CMOS multiple times thrugh battery removal and the built in mobo button. Neither fixed this.I have no other ram since DDR4 is expensive and this is my first time using a platform needing DDR4.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Well guys i need help.
> 
> I restarted my computer now it just boot loops and gives me a debug code of 54.
> According to the manual this means that there is an error with the memory.
> 
> Things i have tried: single stick and test in each of the sockets. Both sticks of ram failed to post and left me with either 0d or 54 assuming it got past 0d.
> 
> Relevant components:
> Ryzen 1800x
> G skill tridentZ CL14 3200mhz
> Gaming K7 AM4 motherboard.
> 
> Suggestions please.


Unplug from socket.

Remove CMOS baterry.

*Press the power button for 2 mins in order to garantee all power is drained from the board.*

Try again

*If not sellect the secondary bios in the switch*


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Unplug from socket.
> 
> Remove CMOS baterry.
> 
> *Press the power button for 2 mins in order to garantee all power is drained from the board.*
> 
> Try again
> 
> *If not sellect the secondary bios in the switch*


No luck with the board drain. Already tried the bios switch.


----------



## GalaxyDrifter

There is a switch on the mb for the dual bios. Switch that (while off), and if you can boot, re-flash the main bios.


----------



## Psycho Homer

I've had my 1700 running for a day now. here are a few things I have noticed so far using it on the F3b BIOS.

1. I have my vCore set to 1.75 running at 3.93 GHz.. I've used Auto, Low and Medium LLC so far. Auto and low tend to run at 1.36v with just regular web browsing. Once I run a benchmark or game, my vCore drops all the way to 1.3v or even a bit lower. Fortunately my system is still stable enough and such a low voltage but it is rather annoying as I would like to see how much more I could push but I feel the vCore is limiting me. Running on Medium LLC it will jack my vCore up to 1.4v. I haven;t tried the other vCore options yet but this is rather annoying.

2. While in the BIOS mouse movement is incredibly slow. Not a huge issue since I can just use my keyboard.

3. I have 3200MHz CL14 Samsung B-die G.SKILL TridentZ ram with a MFG date of March 2017. Using the 3200 XMP profile or adjusting manual my system will not boot. I made sure voltage was set to 1.35 and HWiNFO reports it usually running at 1.38. I tried to raise timings as well to no avail. Currently running at 2933 at 13-13-13-31 timings.

4. I've see people with other boards complain about NVMe drives not booting or being unstable. I have a Intel P3600 PCIe as my boot drive and it is working fine. Figured I would throw this out there for anyone who may of had that question.

5. 2 different occasions my PC has frozen while in the BIOS. Both times it happened after being in for only a few seconds. the debug codes I had were not helpful. Once or twice I have frozen at the Aorus logo as well.

6. A couple times so far the board has ignored my boot order. I set boot 1 to my Intel P3600 and disabled the other boot priorities. It will still sometimes attempt to boot to a different drive however.

Overall I'm generally happy with the board and hope we can get some BIOS updates soon. If anyone has any thoughts on running 3200 or LLC definitely let me know.


----------



## THUMPer1

I was handed an unreleased BIOS for the K7. Version F3d. Anyone interested? I think it has the AGESA update...
I don't have a board to test it on until Thursday though.


----------



## mus1mus

April fools?


----------



## Psycho Homer

I am interested.


----------



## THUMPer1

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BydFO6Iz7T75Mm5VVk1LcmdTSzQ

Here try this. No fools.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BydFO6Iz7T75Mm5VVk1LcmdTSzQ
> 
> Here try this. No fools.


I would.


----------



## Psycho Homer

Updated.
http://valid.x86.fr/k0j489


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho Homer*
> 
> Updated.
> http://valid.x86.fr/k0j489


Any improvement?


----------



## Psycho Homer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any improvement?


No.

1. Selecting the XMPP profile does nothing. Windows boots but im still at 2933. Tried to manually set, it boots fine, but still only running 29.
2. FMA 3 code bug is present still. AMD AGESA Version: SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.3
3. For some reason on reboot it sends me to the BIOS and does not load my OS. I can select to boot from the BIOS though.
4. Auto LLC is still all over the place.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice.

Thanks for that. I'll try t on mine in a bit.

Does it really have the new microcode?


----------



## Psycho Homer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Thanks for that. I'll try t on mine in a bit.
> 
> Does it really have the new microcode?


It does not.
AMD AGESA Version: SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.3


----------



## THUMPer1

I thought 1.0.0.3 was the newest.
EDIT 1.0.0.4 is. Sorry guess I was wrong about the AGESA


----------



## mus1mus

What was the previous AGESA?


----------



## mus1mus

I'm trying this now. Here are a few things:

1. Still no BCLK over 107.5 allowed.
2. Latency seems to have improved with AIDA64.
3. Added DDR Compatibility Selection on Memory Settings.
4. Buggy RAID


EDIT: Just the boot order. Not the RAID.

EDIT: This BIOS is as borked as none of the BIOSES before it when using BCLK.
CPU Multiplier defaults to X35 when BCLK is used.
E6 Post Code imminent.


----------



## mus1mus

F3D


F3B


F3D


F3B


----------



## PyroUniKORN

Kind of a dumb question, but I just bought the K7 and am trying to find out if G Skill Trident Z or Trident Z RGB or Corsair Vengeance LED RAM are supported out of the box and at what timings and speeds? Just wanting to get my rig up and going, overclocking to come when BIOS updates roll out. Just dont want to get a RAM kit that wont boot out of the box.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroUniKORN*
> 
> Kind of a dumb question, but I just bought the K7 and am trying to find out if G Skill Trident Z or Trident Z RGB or Corsair Vengeance LED RAM are supported out of the box and at what timings and speeds? Just wanting to get my rig up and going, overclocking to come when BIOS updates roll out. Just dont want to get a RAM kit that wont boot out of the box.


TridentZ 3200C14D-GTZ
You'd want a single sided kit in 2*8GB variants.
They vary in speeds and timings but your clue would be timings that corresponds like these.
3200 14-14-14-34
3600 16-16-16-36

If you get these kits, you can easily clock them to 3200MHz (max currently supported without tweaking BCLK) by simply enabilng DOCP, AMD's XMP.


----------



## PyroUniKORN

So would this G Skill kit work? F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW
Im trying to find the black/white models to match my build. Otherwise Ill probably get the Corsair LPX that AMD released with the processors.


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. That is the right kit to grab.


----------



## PyroUniKORN

Okay, thanks a lot!!


----------



## mus1mus

Post your results when you finish that rig.


----------



## PyroUniKORN

Will do! Ive veen waiting for Ryzen and the K7 motherboard. Saw it was in stock yesterday at work and instantly ordered it. Then it went out of stock a minute later! ??


----------



## THUMPer1

I will see if I can get any other BIOS releases. But I have a feeling the final (beta) ones are close to being made public anyway.


----------



## onions86

Hi Guys,

I have Corsair Vengeance lpx 32GB (2 x 16GB) 3200mhz DDR4 (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) and just ordered the k7. Can anyone tell me if these are compatible or if i will have issues? Im a little confused when looking at the QVL... It seems like 16gb modules wont work as well as 8gb modules.... but im not sure if i'm understanding this correctly.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## WheresWally

@onions86

Essentially it seems trying to get full advertised speed out of Ryzen platform right now requires what is referred to as Single Rank DIMMS, I am pretty sure that almost all 16GB DIMMS are what is considered Dual Rank or that each set of 8GB is connected to a different chip select. The fastest timing appear to only work with single sided single rank DIMMS. I think you are going to find that 3200MHz is going to be impossible to attain with those chips and depending on other factors 2667MHz is what it will downclock to.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @onions86
> 
> Essentially it seems trying to get full advertised speed out of Ryzen platform right now requires what is referred to as Single Rank DIMMS, I am pretty sure that almost all 16GB DIMMS are what is considered Dual Rank or that each set of 8GB is connected to a different chip select. The fastest timing appear to only work with single sided single rank DIMMS. I think you are going to find that 3200MHz is going to be impossible to attain with those chips and depending on other factors 2667MHz is what it will downclock to.


Correct.

If you need 32GB, be sure to know that 2666 is the current maximum guaranteed speed on the platform.


----------



## onions86

Thanks for the reply!

I am building this rig for rendering, so am I right to think that capacity outweighs speed in this situation? Do you have any suggestions for a 32gb kit that pairs with this board? Also, is this dual rank compatibility issue something that will eventually be fixed?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onions86*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I am building this rig for rendering, so am I right to think that capacity outweighs speed in this situation? Do you have any suggestions for a 32gb kit that pairs with this board? Also, is this dual rank compatibility issue something that will eventually be fixed?


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206

You're better off with 2 sticks as they are at least rated to run a little higher than 4 sticks.

And having the GTZ 3200 B-dies may open up opportunities in the future than having lower rated speed kits.

EDIT:

I have to edit as I have just booted on 4*8GB at 3200!



I wonder if this setting allowed it.



Gigabyte is looking poised! Although this is on an unreleased BIOS!


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206
> 
> You're better off with 2 sticks as they are at least rated to run a little higher than 4 sticks.
> 
> And having the GTZ 3200 B-dies may open up opportunities in the future than having lower rated speed kits.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I have to edit as I have just booted on 4*8GB at 3200!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this setting allowed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte is looking poised! Although this is on an unreleased BIOS!


Have they enabled offset overclocking or a pstate menu yet?


----------



## mus1mus

Nope. none of that yet.

Just Memory Section for now to enable 4 Dimm Slots at 3200.

DDR Compatibility Selection. IF disabled, 3200 at 4 sticks is impossible.


----------



## aberrero

What about my Hynix sticks? I got a great deal on them but they don't run at full speed.


----------



## SpanglishKing

from what I hear Samsung's B-die its the way to go. G.Skill flare x it suppose to be the one for Am4 mobos


----------



## zlikovski

Should i stick with this board?

Hi all,
as you can see in my rig, i'm trying to migrate from Intel 775 socket that i had last 10 years.

I stated with various updates 3 years ago, got good PSU, Case, SSD's and since i don't game as often as i used and resolution of my monitor is not high i'm satisfied with 750ti GPU for now.

For more than a year i'm reading and waiting for Ryzen architecture and Gaming K7 looked as a MBO that will be base of my new rig.

Main reason why i decided to go with Gaming K7 is that this board is Gigabyte flagship, and as a flagship it will get better support and this time around i will not get cheap MBO.

But, week before Ryzen R5 release(i will get 1600x i hope) i started to get uncomfortable with my decision, reason for that is slow bios releases.

For weeks Gigabyte didn't do anything with their flagship, can it be that they messed something up this MBO?

You can see that i don't mind tinkering with MBO since i modded 775 to use Xeon, i wouldn't mind slow RAM or some stability issues only if i saw that Gigabyte is pro active with their premium product.

Now, i'm half crazy, my setup was a done deal:
GA-AX370-Gaming K7
R5 1600x
16 gb G-Skill 3000 mhz Ripjaws 5
Noctua u12s

now i'm thinking about AsRock Taichi just because more frequent Bios updates...

So, should i stick with this board?

P.S.
two issues with K7:

Beta bios update makes gaming worse.





Warping issues:


----------



## Neokolzia

Its Beta Bios? Its not full release, so I'd take it with a grain of salt.

And MOST motherboards have that warping issue with EK coolers its not exclusive at all to k7.


----------



## mus1mus

Testing done with Salazar was just absurd. Why'd he even posted a result that was essentially just a bad run is flat out terrible.

Gigabyte will be updating their current BIOS and expect a lot of people to be surprised. I have just posted a clue. First board for Ryzen to have done that. So yeah.


----------



## zlikovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Its Beta Bios? Its not full release, so I'd take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> And MOST motherboards have that warping issue with EK coolers its not exclusive at all to k7.


Yup, beta bios. I took it with a grain of salt but you know how human mind works... I saw it and now I have bug in my ear


----------



## vrdelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlikovski*
> 
> Should i stick with this board?
> 
> Hi all,
> as you can see in my rig, i'm trying to migrate from Intel 775 socket that i had last 10 years.
> 
> I stated with various updates 3 years ago, got good PSU, Case, SSD's and since i don't game as often as i used and resolution of my monitor is not high i'm satisfied with 750ti GPU for now.
> 
> For more than a year i'm reading and waiting for Ryzen architecture and Gaming K7 looked as a MBO that will be base of my new rig.
> 
> Main reason why i decided to go with Gaming K7 is that this board is Gigabyte flagship, and as a flagship it will get better support and this time around i will not get cheap MBO.
> 
> But, week before Ryzen R5 release(i will get 1600x i hope) i started to get uncomfortable with my decision, reason for that is slow bios releases.
> 
> For weeks Gigabyte didn't do anything with their flagship, can it be that they messed something up this MBO?
> 
> You can see that i don't mind tinkering with MBO since i modded 775 to use Xeon, i wouldn't mind slow RAM or some stability issues only if i saw that Gigabyte is pro active with their premium product.
> 
> Now, i'm half crazy, my setup was a done deal:
> GA-AX370-Gaming K7
> R5 1600x
> 16 gb G-Skill 3000 mhz Ripjaws 5
> Noctua u12s
> 
> now i'm thinking about AsRock Taichi just because more frequent Bios updates...
> 
> So, should i stick with this board?
> 
> P.S.
> two issues with K7:
> 
> Beta bios update makes gaming worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warping issues:


None of those are K7 specific issues. I have the K7 and the Crosshair VI. The K7 has been less than a pain the ass than the Crosshair has been. I had one DOA Crosshair and not to mention the various bricking issues that had just been resolved the last two weeks. Meanwhile the replacement Crosshair has been pretty good, and the K7 appears to be less finicky with my hardware.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Testing done with Salazar was just absurd. Why'd he even posted a result that was essentially just a bad run is flat out terrible.
> 
> Gigabyte will be updating their current BIOS and expect a lot of people to be surprised. I have just posted a clue. First board for Ryzen to have done that. So yeah.


I hope the Gaming 5 will receive the exact same support as they share pcb







. Having 32GB of ram would be awesome







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I hope the Gaming 5 will receive the exact same support as they share pcb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Having 32GB of ram would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


G5 will probably have it first as always.

It already has 7 BIOSES in their data base. Though the latest ones are for the lower boards.


----------



## mus1mus

BCLK Range has been limited by 4 DIMMs. But hey, 3333 on Fours and that bad eh?


----------



## Scottland

Does anyone know how to use the smartfan sortware (part of SIV?) under windows? When using SIV all the smart fan options are greyed out...


----------



## Lithoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> BCLK Range has been limited by 4 DIMMs. But hey, 3333 on Fours and that bad eh?


Impressive! Can't wait for them to release those new BIOS versions


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> Does anyone know how to use the smartfan sortware (part of SIV?) under windows? When using SIV all the smart fan options are greyed out...


I don't know. Mine worked when I left Smarfan in on of its automode. But since Gigabyte has updated its App center, the SIV app seems outdated.

It doesn't matter though, you just have to edit the PWM curve in the bios







.


----------



## Praetorr

I've got to say, so far I'm really impressed with this board, even on F2 BIOS.

While the UEFI is limited (e.g., no option to disable onboard audio), with my memory up-and-running at 2933mhz CL14 and 1800x at stock settings, things have been smooth sailing. No BSODs, no bricking, no failure to POST, etc.

The closest thing to a real "issue" I have is some irregular CPU spiking in Chrome, as well as a once-in-while frozen tab while watching a Youtube video in one tab while simultaneously browsing in another tab. Neither of which issues I am necessarily even blaming on the platform (BIOS, CPU itself, etc). It may just be Windows 10, Chrome itself, etc etc.

While the Crosshair VI might be the better overclocker, at least for now, after the bricking issue alone, I'm very happy to have gone Gigabyte.

The fact that Gigabyte is seemingly withholding BIOS updates until they have something stable and worthy of reslease, I think, is a plus, rather than a negative as well. I don't see much value in having 8 BIOS available to download that all are potentially buggy and/or brick-inducing.









IDK if anyone will get anything out of this rant, but just sharing my thoughts.


----------



## mus1mus

Stabilising this 3333 with 4 sticks is so freaking hard! Official release may alleviate the issue. I needed to pump 1.55V to the Dimms!


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Stabilising this 3333 with 4 sticks is so freaking hard! Official release may alleviate the issue. I needed to pump 1.55V to the Dimms!


1.55V?!?!







You madman!


----------



## mus1mus

B-Dies scale at Voltages much higher than that.

I will eventually drop this to 3200 or even use just a couple of sticks to lessen that a bit. 1.45 on 2 sticks is enough to push 3400+ with lower CAS Latency.


----------



## SpanglishKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlikovski*
> 
> Should i stick with this board?
> 
> Hi all,
> as you can see in my rig, i'm trying to migrate from Intel 775 socket that i had last 10 years.
> 
> I stated with various updates 3 years ago, got good PSU, Case, SSD's and since i don't game as often as i used and resolution of my monitor is not high i'm satisfied with 750ti GPU for now.
> 
> For more than a year i'm reading and waiting for Ryzen architecture and Gaming K7 looked as a MBO that will be base of my new rig.
> 
> Main reason why i decided to go with Gaming K7 is that this board is Gigabyte flagship, and as a flagship it will get better support and this time around i will not get cheap MBO.
> 
> But, week before Ryzen R5 release(i will get 1600x i hope) i started to get uncomfortable with my decision, reason for that is slow bios releases.
> 
> For weeks Gigabyte didn't do anything with their flagship, can it be that they messed something up this MBO?
> 
> You can see that i don't mind tinkering with MBO since i modded 775 to use Xeon, i wouldn't mind slow RAM or some stability issues only if i saw that Gigabyte is pro active with their premium product.
> 
> Now, i'm half crazy, my setup was a done deal:
> GA-AX370-Gaming K7
> R5 1600x
> 16 gb G-Skill 3000 mhz Ripjaws 5
> Noctua u12s
> 
> now i'm thinking about AsRock Taichi just because more frequent Bios updates...
> 
> So, should i stick with this board?
> 
> P.S.
> two issues with K7:
> 
> Beta bios update makes gaming worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warping issues:


Stick to it. I Rather have the Right Bios update and not a gang of Betas and funny half azz Bios. At the end if the day Mobo manufactures make their money by having great products. This is AMD FAULT FOR not allowing them to get in the pre release action on time.


----------



## THUMPer1

For anyone interested.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread

BETA BIOS thread. Some possibility of giving feed back. Be nice...


----------



## THUMPer1

So F3D is AGESA 1004. Can anyone confirm? I thought the one guy said it wasn't a few pages back.


----------



## Psycho Homer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> So F3D is AGESA 1004. Can anyone confirm? I thought the one guy said it wasn't a few pages back.


It was reporting as 1.0.0.3 for me the other day. I can't even boot into my BIOS atm. I 've tried multiple keyboards and cleared CMOS, I just keep booting straight to Windows ATM so I cant test anything right now or I would.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> So F3D is AGESA 1004. Can anyone confirm? I thought the one guy said it wasn't a few pages back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> For anyone interested.
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread
> 
> BETA BIOS thread. Some possibility of giving feed back. Be nice...


Rep for the share.

1004 as Matt said. Quite a relief that BCLK range is higher on theirs. Gotta rewire some nerves.


----------



## Psycho Homer

Used windows to force me into the BIOS. Updated using the link from GB. Still on 1.0.0.3.


----------



## Worldwin

For anyone who runs into the debug 54 error, 0d or F9 just replace/exchange your motherboard. That is what i had to do.


----------



## Psycho Homer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> For anyone who runs into the debug 54 error, 0d or F9 just replace/exchange your motherboard. That is what i had to do.


I've had all 3 of those codes at various times at this board. My board is still working though.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho Homer*
> 
> Used windows to force me into the BIOS. Updated using the link from GB. Still on 1.0.0.3.


The gigabyte rep said F3d is AGESA 1004.
What I would try is try to re-flash. Flash on old version, then flash the new one back.
















Side note: I don't even have my board. I'm jonesing.


----------



## Psycho Homer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> The gigabyte rep said F3d is AGESA 1004.
> What I would try is try to re-flash. Flash on old version, then flash the new one back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: I don't even have my board. I'm jonesing.


I posted in the GB thread. Matt is looking into the issue.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho Homer*
> 
> I posted in the GB thread. Matt is looking into the issue.


I see that now. Thanks for the work.


----------



## LBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> For anyone interested.
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread
> 
> BETA BIOS thread. Some possibility of giving feed back. Be nice...


Thx for link


----------



## mus1mus

For those wanting to reach higher RAM clocks. Force PCIe 2.0 in the BIOS.

Was so dumb of me to leave it at Auto thus limiting my BCLK Range.


----------



## zlikovski

Board and Ram are coming in 2,3 days.









Now im just waiting for R5 1600x to arrive...

I hope that until then K7 will have new stable bios


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlikovski*
> 
> Board and Ram are coming in 2,3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im just waiting for R5 1600x to arrive...
> 
> I hope that until then K7 will have new stable bios


look up


----------



## zlikovski

32GB on 3200 mhz!!!

Nice!


----------



## geschmeidig

Hey guys,
I'm got the 1700x and planning to get this board and these F4-3200C14D-16GTZR. Will I get it up to 3200?


----------



## mus1mus

Yes. 100%


----------



## geschmeidig

Thanks for your fast reply!
How about these F4-3466C16D-16GTZR, F4-3600C16D-16GTZR? Will they run at 3200?


----------



## mus1mus

As long as they are B-Dies, I don't think they won't.


----------



## geschmeidig

Where can I check if they're B-dies?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geschmeidig*
> 
> Where can I check if they're B-dies?


The SKU or Serials IIRC has some infos about them. Or read stuff like reviews or this http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769656-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3600-CL16-F4-3600C16D-16GTZ

They put some interesting info about those kits.


----------



## THUMPer1

SOC @ 1.25 is ok right? Pretty sure it is

Looks like I can get DDR4 3200 with my Gskill kit. B-dies. just got my board today. need to load win 10.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> SOC @ 1.25 is ok right? Pretty sure it is
> 
> Looks like I can get DDR4 3200 with my Gskill kit. B-dies. just got my board today. need to load win 10.


For a start, just drop that Voltage as you are testing for stability.

On 2 sticks, I only need 0.9V


----------



## THUMPer1

Ok backed SOC to 1.1 Booted fine. It didn't actually run at 3200 until I enabled Channel and Rank Interleaving. I only have 2 sticks.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Ok backed SOC to 1.1 Booted fine. It didn't actually run at 3200 until I enabled Channel and Rank Interleaving. I only have 2 sticks.


Just an FYI, its not recommend to run vSOC past 1.2v.

I still find it odd that the new Gigabyte Bios are pumping the vSOC up. My R7 @ 3.8ghz 1.318vcore w/3200 2x8GB b-dies 14-14-14-34 1T is 4 hours stable in x264 bench with vSOC at 0.938v. Really makes me wonder what the deal is with a 200mV jump in some cases.


----------



## THUMPer1

I flashed to F3d
and loaded windows
But I cant get windows to boot. i have to override it.

Board boots to BIOS and says
ROM Image is not loaded
ROM Image update denied

Boot devices are correct. I wonder why its doing that. odd.

*EDIT: I just reflashed f3d and it worked fine. Oh well*


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> I flashed to F3d
> and loaded windows
> But I cant get windows to boot. i have to override it.
> 
> Board boots to BIOS and says
> ROM Image is not loaded
> ROM Image update denied
> 
> Boot devices are correct. I wonder why its doing that. odd.
> 
> *EDIT: I just reflashed f3d and it worked fine. Oh well*


That's one of the issues I am greeted with after several reboots off F3D.

Just did a reflash today. All issues seems out of the way now. But I am not using BCLK now. There's really no point doing it in this board as Asus kicks us out of contention in Benchmarks anyway. lol. But 32GB at 3200 is really good for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Just an FYI, its not recommend to run vSOC past 1.2v.
> 
> I still find it odd that the new Gigabyte Bios are pumping the vSOC up. My R7 @ 3.8ghz 1.318vcore w/3200 2x8GB b-dies 14-14-14-34 1T is 4 hours stable in x264 bench with vSOC at 0.938v. Really makes me wonder what the deal is with a 200mV jump in some cases.


I am not seeing that high VSOC on Auto. Though I have tested it at that level earlier this day to eliminate issues that may root from the lack of VSOC when testing the memory.

Was able to drop VDimm as well to 1.45. Timings currently at 14-14-8-14-32.


----------



## geschmeidig

What temp do you have under load?


----------



## T3chn0mad

I'm growing more and more positive about the chances of getting good RAM speeds out of this board seeing some of these recent posts. Also, I finally got the shipping notification from Amazon today for my K7









Will post info on what it can do with an R7 1700 and 32 GB of 3200Mhz TridentZ once it's in my grubby little hands in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CryWin

Just got my rig setup. Did nothing other than turn on xmp and set the ram to 3200. Now lets see if windows will install without crashing. I'm remaining cautiously optimistic since I've heard of other boards not even making it to the bios at 3200.

Edit: Spoke too soon. Will have to play with it more later and/or upgrade the bios.


----------



## Lithoss

Any reason to get the G.SKILL trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ vs Ripjaws V F4-3200C14D-16GVR? They look identical spec wise...


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lithoss*
> 
> Any reason to get the G.SKILL trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ vs Ripjaws V F4-3200C14D-16GVR? They look identical spec wise...


All I can say is I'm using the GTZ kit now. And it runs at spec.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lithoss*
> 
> Any reason to get the G.SKILL trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ vs Ripjaws V F4-3200C14D-16GVR? They look identical spec wise...


Any reason why not opting for the TZ?









Dig infos regarding the RipjawsV. If that is a single sided B-Die derivative, you're good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> All I can say is I'm using the GTZ kit now. And it runs at spec.


Not to mention 32GB.

I'm testing 12-14-14-32 at the moment on all fours.


----------



## Lithoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any reason why not opting for the TZ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dig infos regarding the RipjawsV. If that is a single sided B-Die derivative, you're good.
> Not to mention 32GB.
> 
> I'm testing 12-14-14-32 at the moment on all fours.


I prefer the look of the GVR over the GTZ. And they're cheaper on Newegg. Everything I've been able to find seems to indicate it's Samsung b-die.... I'm going to give the GVR a try.


----------



## mus1mus

If they are B-Dies, you're good.


----------



## THUMPer1

What I've been using on day 1. Was too busy playing BF1 and Overwatch. It will boot at 4.0, but I didn't stress it.

http://valid.x86.fr/u8dz3g


----------



## msel

My GA-AX370-Gaming K7 arrived today. I swapped out the MSI Gaming Pro Carbon and installed the K7. Haven't had much time to fiddle with it due to work. I have the following memory:

Gskill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW 16GBx2 CL14-14-14-34 1.35v

I flashed the F3d BIOS. Have not been able to get 32GB (2x16) to run at 3200. The best I can get without errors in memtest currently is 2933 14-14-14-34. This is slightly better than I could get out of the MSI GPC with 1.2 BIOS which would only function at 2933 17-14-14-34.

I also have a kit of the FlareX F4-3200C14D-16GFX which I am sure will work at 3200 on this board. On the MSI, I could just select "A-XMP" and it just did the right thing from the start: 3200 14-14-14-34. Testing it out on the Gigabyte K7 is a project for tomorrow (although I expect success - it would blow me away if it worked on the MSI GPC but not the Gigabyte K7).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msel*
> 
> My GA-AX370-Gaming K7 arrived today. I swapped out the MSI Gaming Pro Carbon and installed the K7. Haven't had much time to fiddle with it due to work. I have the following memory:
> 
> Gskill TridentZ F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW 16GBx2 CL14-14-14-34 1.35v
> 
> I flashed the F3d BIOS. Have not been able to get 32GB (2x16) to run at 3200. The best I can get without errors in memtest currently is 2933 14-14-14-34. This is slightly better than I could get out of the MSI GPC with 1.2 BIOS which would only function at 2933 17-14-14-34.
> 
> I also have a kit of the FlareX F4-3200C14D-16GFX which I am sure will work at 3200 on this board. On the MSI, I could just select "A-XMP" and it just did the right thing from the start: 3200 14-14-14-34. Testing it out on the Gigabyte K7 is a project for tomorrow (although I expect success - it would blow me away if it worked on the MSI GPC but not the Gigabyte K7).


DDR Compatibility Selection FTW.


----------



## msel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> DDR Compatibility Selection FTW.


Are you saying you simply set the DDR Compatibility to "Enabled" and that was it? No XMP profile setting? I set XMP to Profile1 and DDR Compatibility to Enabled and still wound up not being able to POST 3200.

What kit are you running?


----------



## mus1mus

Manual Timings
Manual Voltage

If you can't boot at 3200, Try giving it 1.45VDimm


----------



## Y0shi

Sounds promising. Maybe I'll try the K7 again with the new BIOS before sending it back. At least Gigabyte is working on the issues.


----------



## mus1mus

VDIMM, VSOC are now on saner values.


----------



## Scottland

I'm still on F2, am I correct in thinking I can update this to F3c/d and if I want to revert back to F2 just flick the bios switch over to 2? Or does it not work like that?

Apologies for the n00b quesiton, it's been a while...


----------



## Miroslav

I need a serious answer.
Should I get this board?
There is no real review of it








Most of youtubers got damn Gaming 5.
VRM Heatsinks are ok or just plastic ****?
Does the BLCK OC kills m.2?
Thanks for any answers


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> I'm still on F2, am I correct in thinking I can update this to F3c/d and if I want to revert back to F2 just flick the bios switch over to 2? Or does it not work like that?
> 
> Apologies for the n00b quesiton, it's been a while...


You basically have 2 BIOS store chips. At them lower edge of the mobo, there are a couple of switches for the BIOS.

1. BIOS Position Switch - switch from one BIOS to another
2. Single Bios Switch - when enabled, the board will not switch to the secondary (other) BIOS when a failure on the selected BIOS happens. You will need this when using different BIOS revision.

You can leave your optimised F2 BIOS on one end and flash F3D into the other. F3D proves to be the stable and more compatible at the moment -- 3200 at 32GB on F3D will not Post on F3C.

If F3D proves to be worrisome for you, you can still choose to downgrade the BIOS to an earlier revision or, as you have said, flick the switch.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> I need a serious answer.
> Should I get this board?
> There is no real review of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of youtubers got damn Gaming 5.
> VRM Heatsinks are ok or just plastic ****?
> Does the BLCK OC kills m.2?
> Thanks for any answers


Being on the F2 BIOS, I'm happy so far. You can see a big rant from me posted a couple days ago.

It's essentially the Gaming 5 with black accents and an adjustable BCLCK. AFAIK everything else is the same.

VRMs run fine. At least with my 1800X at stock with a NH-D15S, my VRMs max out at about 52c. Most VRMs are fine up to 120c - 145c.

Reports I hear from Gigabyte reps indicate that ~107 is about the max "safe" BCLCK at the moment.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You basically have 2 BIOS store chips. At them lower edge of the mobo, there are a couple of switches for the BIOS.
> 
> 1. BIOS Position Switch - switch from one BIOS to another
> 2. Single Bios Switch - when enabled, the board will not switch to the secondary (other) BIOS when a failure on the selected BIOS happens. You will need this when using different BIOS revision.
> 
> You can leave your optimised F2 BIOS on one end and flash F3D into the other. F3D proves to be the stable and more compatible at the moment -- 3200 at 32GB on F3D will not Post on F3C.
> 
> If F3D proves to be worrisome for you, you can still choose to downgrade the BIOS to an earlier revision or, as you have said, flick the switch.


You don't happen to know whether the backup BIOS can be flashed on this board, do you?

I know on my old P67 Gigabyte board if you hit Alt+F12 during POST you could do it, to prevent the DualBIOS from rolling you back to an older BIOS.

Alternatively, I've read that some Z170 Gigabyte boards have a "quick" and "normal" flash option in Q-Flash, with normal flashing both main + backup simultaneously.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> *You don't happen to know whether the backup BIOS can be flashed on this board, do you?*
> 
> _I know on my old P67 Gigabyte board if you hit Alt+F12 during POST you could do it, to prevent the DualBIOS from rolling you back to an older BIOS._
> 
> Alternatively, I've read that some Z170 Gigabyte boards have a "quick" and "normal" flash option in Q-Flash, with normal flashing both main + backup simultaneously.


*You serious bro?*

_The reason why you need to Enable Single BIOS is for tweaking purposes. Imagine tweaking BIOS 1 and after a reboot, it falls back to BIOS 2._

Q-Flash only flashes one BIOS position on this board. Which is favorable just so you can keep a stable set of things on one before trying out another.

I have mine set-up as 1 - F3C; 2 -F3D.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *You serious bro?*
> 
> _The reason why you need to Enable Single BIOS is for tweaking purposes. Imagine tweaking BIOS 1 and after a reboot, it falls back to BIOS 2._
> 
> Q-Flash only flashes one BIOS position on this board. Which is favorable just so you can keep a stable set of things on one before trying out another.
> 
> I have mine set-up as 1 - F3C; 2 -F3D.


Thanks.

So just to be clear: To flash backup BIOS: Switch board to single BIOS via switch, then boot into backup BIOS (after flipping its switch) and flash.


----------



## Miroslav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Being on the F2 BIOS, I'm happy so far. You can see a big rant from me posted a couple days ago.
> 
> It's essentially the Gaming 5 with black accents and an adjustable BCLCK. AFAIK everything else is the same.
> 
> VRMs run fine. At least with my 1800X at stock with a NH-D15S, my VRMs max out at about 52c. Most VRMs are fine up to 120c - 145c.
> 
> Reports I hear from Gigabyte reps indicate that ~107 is about the max "safe" BCLCK at the moment.


I have been reading around and Hero VI for example reduce PCI-e to gen 2 if BCLCK goes ove 104mhz and this way it is protecting components on that lane. I don't know about this but would be good if you can check in BIOS does this option exist at all. Even 1080ti is not pushing gen3 anyway








And as performance, I would rather have little slower m.2 and stable 3200 MHz on RAM than other way around.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> So just to be clear: To flash backup BIOS: Switch board to single BIOS via switch, then boot into backup BIOS (after flipping its switch) and flash.


Yes.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> I have been reading around and Hero VI for example reduce PCI-e to gen 2 if BCLCK goes ove 104mhz and this way it is protecting components on that lane. I don't know about this but would be good if you can check in BIOS does this option exist at all. Even 1080ti is not pushing gen3 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as performance, I would rather have little slower m.2 and stable 3200 MHz on RAM than other way around.


1. 100 BCLK can run 3200 no problems. Even 32GB. Read back on my results.
2. 107.6 is the max the BCLK can go when PCIe Mode is left to 3.0 or Auto. You are pretty safe there as anything past that will not boot into Windows or even stop you within the BIOS.
3. Higher BCLK clocks are only available on PCIe2.0 and PCIe1.0. You need to manually change this if shooting for high BCLK.
4. Worry not about the BCLK if you don't have the right memory kit and a GPU that allows this option to go higher.

Benchmarks are fun. But not with this board.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> I have been reading around and Hero VI for example reduce PCI-e to gen 2 if BCLCK goes ove 104mhz and this way it is protecting components on that lane. I don't know about this but would be good if you can check in BIOS does this option exist at all. Even 1080ti is not pushing gen3 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as performance, I would rather have little slower m.2 and stable 3200 MHz on RAM than other way around.


http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=2

User "mus1mus" discusses some issues BCLCK overclocking, then he later (pg. 6) alludes to some success after dropping down to PCI-E 2.0 mode. That's all I know, personally.

_Edit: ROFL, I didn't even realize I was talking to him right now! Small world! So you heard it direct from the source.







_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes.


Thank you.









I love Gigabyte's DualBIOS -- it saved my butt once on P67 -- but I do find it somewhat confusing board-to-board.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=2
> 
> User "*mus1mus*" discusses some issues BCLCK overclocking, then he later (pg. 6) alludes to some success after dropping down to PCI-E 2.0 mode. That's all I know, personally.
> 
> _Edit: ROFL, I didn't even realize I was talking to him right now! Small world! So you heard it direct from the source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Gigabyte's DualBIOS -- it saved my butt once on P67 -- but I do find it somewhat confusing board-to-board.


me and him are just on different forums.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> me and him are just on different forums.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Benchmarks are fun. But not with this board.


Benching may not be fun, but playing BF1 is. This CPU is a huge improvement from my 3570k.

Have you tweaked the CPU VCORE LLC? I have mine at high. Is that needed?

Im stressing at 4.0ghz now.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Benching may not be fun, but playing BF1 is. This CPU is a huge improvement from my 3570k.
> 
> Have you tweaked the CPU VCORE LLC? I have mine at high. Is that needed?
> 
> Im stressing at 4.0ghz now.


I have mine on High as well. It pretty much gives me the least VDroop and VBoost. Still a good 0.050V over the reported VRM1 output Voltage.

Turbo has a huge VBoost. +0.050 more under load.

I haven't been gaming as of yet. But I tried Heaven Maxed out with a 1060 today. Scored 75FPS IIRC. Very good result IMO.


----------



## Scottland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You basically have 2 BIOS store chips. At them lower edge of the mobo, there are a couple of switches for the BIOS.
> 
> 1. BIOS Position Switch - switch from one BIOS to another
> 2. Single Bios Switch - when enabled, the board will not switch to the secondary (other) BIOS when a failure on the selected BIOS happens. You will need this when using different BIOS revision.
> 
> You can leave your optimised F2 BIOS on one end and flash F3D into the other. F3D proves to be the stable and more compatible at the moment -- 3200 at 32GB on F3D will not Post on F3C.
> 
> If F3D proves to be worrisome for you, you can still choose to downgrade the BIOS to an earlier revision or, as you have said, flick the switch.


Thanks, that's what I thought but just wanted to be sure


----------



## THUMPer1

F3E Beta BIOS released.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6AQ-0rz14D5N1VoT216bkY2dmc/view

From the official Gigabyte Beta BIOS thread.


----------



## Scottland

In my brief testing I found F3d better, couldn't get past 3.8 with F3e using the same settings.


----------



## colorfuel

Why is benchmarking not fun on this board?


----------



## gmc67

Hi,

My gaming k7 arrived today and it has no signal. No led, no fans, no beep, no nada. Any clues? The PSU is a XFX 750 PRO 'XXX' and is running ok, actually juicing my FX8350 right now. Really pissed...


----------



## CryWin

My ram runs at 3200 with 1.4v and stock timings with bios F3E (not that I tried the others). Pretty sure it's not Samsung since it's CL16 at stock.

Edit:

I'm able to run at 4.0Ghz at approx 1.3375v, ram at 3200 Mhz, but a few cores start to throttle at around 75C though. I'm tempted to buy a better cooler but I like the looks of the stock one.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Why is benchmarking not fun on this board?


Coz we're being hammered by Asus.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmc67*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My gaming k7 arrived today and it has no signal. No led, no fans, no beep, no nada. Any clues? The PSU is a XFX 750 PRO 'XXX' and is running ok, actually juicing my FX8350 right now. Really pissed...


Send it back to the store.


----------



## gmc67

@mus1mus
Quote:


> Send it back to the store.


Thanks man, I was afraid of that. Waited a lot to get this mobo just to see it go away. I sent a mail to Gigabyte and to the e-store. Damn. Anyway, thanks again.When everything was sorted out I ping here again.


----------



## mus1mus

Unless you are uncertain of the things you have done, you can try to give it a BIOS refresh method.

Pull out the Battery, Pull out the Power cables from your PSU, let the board sit for 10 minutes.

Install everything back and Power up the PSU with the Board still Off. If the Power Button on the Board lits up, try to power it up.


----------



## gmc67

@mus1mus

Thanks. I'll try it tomorrow as I need to take this machine apart . I don't have a spare rig. It's amost 3 am here, going to bed.


----------



## wingman99

What does everyone think of the GA-AX370-Gaming K7 and the Bios?


----------



## VeritronX

Finally have some time to assemble my own ryzen system with the k7, been sitting on the parts for a while..

Should I flash the bios before installing windows? If so which one? Anyone installed windows 7 on this board yet, how does it go with the no usb drivers in setup thing?


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Finally have some time to assemble my own ryzen system with the k7, been sitting on the parts for a while..
> 
> Should I flash the bios before installing windows? If so which one? Anyone installed windows 7 on this board yet, how does it go with the no usb drivers in setup thing?


I installed Windows 7 on it, I just used a PS/2 keyboard and installed the drivers that way with a lot of tab mashing. I installed it with a disc not a usb stick though.


----------



## redempta61

Hi,

Two days ago, i installed a Gigabyte K7 (F3B) and a 1800X.
But this morning, I go to hit the power switch and nothing happens. I was aware of the issue so i removed the CMOS battery etc to resolve the issue.

Why does this problem happen ? Should i let my CPU and RAM @stock and wait for new bios ?


----------



## mus1mus

F3D posted a few pages back works great for me.

Also, enable Single BIOS mode.


----------



## Scottland

I'm being thick, what does single bios mode do?

At the moment, I've got F3D and F2 running on the dual bios switch.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> _The reason why you need to Enable Single BIOS is for tweaking purposes. Imagine tweaking BIOS 1 and after a reboot, it falls back to BIOS 2._


Single BIOS Mode essentially removes the chnaces of the board going nuts and changes BIOS positions after a failure.


----------



## Oceaon

Mus1mus since you seem to be at the forefront of this board do you think you could write a Overclockers Guide like the Asus version?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> Mus1mus since you seem to be at the forefront of this board do you think you could write a Overclockers Guide like the Asus version?


I am not that good with words.









But I can try to post my methods.







Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Sand3853

Hey all, just got this board up and running last night... I'll post/share my results later today, but figured I'd share my experiences thus far,

1. No issues what so ever with the RAM kit i have (gSkill Trident Z RGB 3200 CL16), it took the XMP profile just fine and is happily running at 3200... huge change from my previous 2 board which wouldn't take ram past 2400 (ASrock and Biostar boards)

2. Overclocking so far has been pretty straight forward. I have been able to get my 1700 up to 4ghz @ 1.385v LLC 3. I'll continue testing it tonight, but I think I might be able to get 4.1 out of it (temps sit at 60C under full load)

3. Compared to the other boards I have tried, this one has been an absolute breeze to work with. Everything has worked out of the box and that is with the stock bios. I haven't tried the Beta bios yet, and since things are working like I hoped, I'll wait til the next release with the updated AGESA code.


----------



## colorfuel

I finally got my Gaming K7 up and running with the 1700X and some 16 GB G.Skill Flare-X 3200 CL14.

But mine doesnt seem to want to take the XMP profile. It reboots with some F9 bios code. After a few reboots it reverts back to 2400Mhz.

I updated to F3d. But that didnt help at all. Guess I either got some bad sticks or some bad mobo. Sigh...

Edit; Which slots do you guys use, and does it make a difference?


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I finally got my Gaming K7 up and running with the 1700X and some 16 GB G.Skill Flare-X 3200 CL14.
> 
> But mine doesnt seem to want to take the XMP profile. It reboots with some F9 bios code. After a few reboots it reverts back to 2400Mhz.
> 
> I updated to F3d. But that didnt help at all. Guess I either got some bad sticks or some bad mobo. Sigh...


I couldent get 3200 either. I got the Flare X kit 3200 designed for Ryzen and it wont take the XMP profile. Im on stock bios as well.


----------



## colorfuel

Its sad that there are such differences between whats basically supposed to be the same hardware.


----------



## msel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I finally got my Gaming K7 up and running with the 1700X and some 16 GB G.Skill Flare-X 3200 CL14.
> 
> But mine doesnt seem to want to take the XMP profile. It reboots with some F9 bios code. After a few reboots it reverts back to 2400Mhz.
> 
> I updated to F3d. But that didnt help at all. Guess I either got some bad sticks or some bad mobo. Sigh...
> 
> Edit; Which slots do you guys use, and does it make a difference?


Try F3E.

I've got the 1800X on the K7 with the same FlareX kit and it just works.

Ensure you're using the correct memory slots (the channel B slots, slots 2 and 4 counting from left to right), try reseating your memory, and if it still doesn't work, try setting DDR Compatibility Selection to "Enabled" (although it wasn't necessary in my case - I have it set to "Auto").


----------



## THUMPer1

For anyone with memory issues. Here are just some screens I took of my setup. I'm on F3e. F3d worked for me too.




I have DRAM Voltage at 1.4 just for testing. My kit is Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

If you arent hitting your RAM speeds some people suggest upping the SOC Voltage to 1.2 or 1.25, I didn't have to do this though.


----------



## webhead

Just picked up this board, with the 1700 chip! Looking to buy 32gb ram now, any recommendations? What is my best bet for getting 32gb at 3200mhz?


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Just picked up this board, with the 1700 chip! Looking to buy 32gb ram now, any recommendations? What is my best bet for getting 32gb at 3200mhz?


Look back at *mus1mus* posts.


----------



## mus1mus

I've got something to share to you guys tom. I just wanna repeat the issue to be certain.

Might help those who are running into F9 issues.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> For anyone with memory issues. Here are just some screens I took of my setup. I'm on F3e. F3d worked for me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have DRAM Voltage at 1.4 just for testing. My kit is Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> If you arent hitting your RAM speeds some people suggest upping the SOC Voltage to 1.2 or 1.25, I didn't have to do this though.


That looks pretty similar to what I did to get mine running. Basically loaded the XMP and set things manually. I have the CL16 GSkill Kit (Hynix SS), which has had issues on other baords, but so far has worked like a champ.

I can confirm, from my experiences with other boards, that the SOC voltage bump can help get over that hurdle. My friend wasnt able to get passed 2400 on his until we bumped up the SOC.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msel*
> 
> Try F3E.
> 
> I've got the 1800X on the K7 with the same FlareX kit and it just works.
> 
> Ensure you're using the correct memory slots (the channel B slots, slots 2 and 4 counting from left to right), try reseating your memory, and if it still doesn't work, try setting DDR Compatibility Selection to "Enabled" (although it wasn't necessary in my case - I have it set to "Auto").


I tried everything and in the end, it doesnt want to run its rated 3200Mhz.

Finally after trying Vcore SOC and setting it to 1.2, I got 2966Mhz with the XMP profile timings. Its something I guess, though I'm not sure I'm feeling very secure about setting the Vcore SOC setting.


----------



## gmc67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Unless you are uncertain of the things you have done, you can try to give it a BIOS refresh method.
> 
> Pull out the Battery, Pull out the Power cables from your PSU, let the board sit for 10 minutes.
> 
> Install everything back and Power up the PSU with the Board still Off. If the Power Button on the Board lits up, try to power it up.


No joy man. I'll send it back.


----------



## mus1mus

@colorfuel

Try this: if you are just willing.

Go back to BIOS. Hit F7 to load default settings. Save and reboot to BIOS.

Disable Power Saving Options. Hit F10 to save and Reboot to BIOS.

Apply CPU Core OC (known stable value). Adjust the Voltages.
Core - your known OC Voltage.
Set VSOC to 1.1 for now.
CPU 1.8 to 1.8 (this doesn't help a thing)
VDimm to 1.45
Dimm VTT? (that half of VDimm option) to 0.75 - on purpose. F10 and reboot to Windows. Just to verify.

Do not apply any RAM related tweaks yet.

Once you verify the OC in Windows, reboot to BIOS.
Set XMP Profile.
Set DDR Compatibility Mode ON.
Adjust the timings. And reboot to BIOS just to verify if OC applies. If it does, save that new Profile. And boot into Windows.

If you reach this far without errors, you confirm my hypothesis.


----------



## colorfuel

Ok, I'll try it out.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmc67*
> 
> No joy man. I'll send it back.


Sucks man. Hopefully you can get one back so you can enjoy some Ryzen Goodness. Wish you luck.


----------



## wingman99

What is SOC stand for, also what does it do?


----------



## webhead

Anyone know what the chances of this ram working at 3200ghz is? http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-TridentZ-Series-32GB-2-x-16GB-288-Pin-DDR4-SDRAM-DDR4-3200-PC4-25600-/381718334890?hash=item58e02f8daa:g:ikIAAOSwqfNXpJJZ anyone have any experience with it yet? Would like to start with 2x 16gb chips, and possibly go to 64gb down the road.


----------



## colorfuel

So DRAM Voltage to 1.45 and DRAM Termination to 0.749

Sorry, I never before OCed RAM so.

Also I'm using 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v atm, since I didnt have alot of time to test stable OCs, this seemed stable atm.

edit: mus1mus, sadly it didnt work. I'm still getting the F9 code and several reboots.

Thanks for the help though.

I guess I'm staying at 2966Mhz atm.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> So DRAM Voltage to 1.45 and DRAM Termination to 0.749
> 
> Sorry, I never before OCed RAM so.
> 
> Also I'm using 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v atm, since I didnt have alot of time to test stable OCs, this seemed stable atm.
> 
> edit: mus1mus, sadly it didnt work. I'm still getting the F9 code and several reboots.
> 
> Thanks for the help though.
> 
> I guess I'm staying at 2966Mhz atm.


F9? Perfect!

If you are still up to it, may I ask you to redo it?

Same steps as the one I posted but this time, first step, Power off the system.
Unplug the PSU power.
Pull out the CMOS Battery.
No need to pull out the Power Cables off the Mobo.
Leave it for like 5-10 minutes.

Repeat the steps on my previous post.

I have had this issue just a while ago. Debug speaker keeps on beeping 3 successive times and boot loops on F9.

And yeah, leave the BCLK at 100 for now. I need to methodically test (force the same issue) to get into the bottom of it.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Anyone know what the chances of this ram working at 3200ghz is? http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-TridentZ-Series-32GB-2-x-16GB-288-Pin-DDR4-SDRAM-DDR4-3200-PC4-25600-/381718334890?hash=item58e02f8daa:g:ikIAAOSwqfNXpJJZ anyone have any experience with it yet? Would like to start with 2x 16gb chips, and possibly go to 64gb down the road.


There is no guarantee that 32GB will run at 3200 yet.


----------



## mus1mus

Especially on kits that aren't B-Die. I'll stick to my recommendation for now.









Hey Thump, are you up for an FS Run?


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Especially on kits that aren't B-Die. I'll stick to my recommendation for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Thump, are you up for an FS Run?


Firestrike?


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. Just wanna see you Physics score.

Curious to see what others are getting on same set-up as mine after having been battered by a user in the main thread. lol.


----------



## THUMPer1

Sure. Let me get it installed.


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks buddy!


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Especially on kits that aren't B-Die. I'll stick to my recommendation for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Thump, are you up for an FS Run?


Trying to find your last recommendation, was it these? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


----------



## colorfuel

@mus1mus : When you say pull out the CMOS battery, you mean put it back in after 10 mins right? XD


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> @mus1mus : When you say pull out the CMOS battery, you mean put it back in after 10 mins right? XD


Yessir!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Trying to find your last recommendation, was it these? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232206


Those are 2*16 GB though. I can't guarantee it yet coz mine's 4*8GB.

But if anything, AMD's write-ups said 4 sticks are actually rated for much lower guaranteed speed than 2 double sided sticks.

So yeah. Still a gamble, but will likely be able to run as one user already posted it using an Asrock board.


----------



## THUMPer1

OK what's your physics score?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> OK what's your physics score?


That's pretty good! What CPU clock?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12083908

On 4130 though. 3433 RAM.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's pretty good! What CPU clock?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12083908
> 
> On 4130 though. 3433 RAM.


4.0. 3200 RAM

I feel like I can get to 4.1 hmm


----------



## colorfuel

@mus1mus : I did everything you said and I'm still getting the F9 error.










edit: The funny thing seems to be that now I can run 2966Mhz at XMP timings WITHOUT adding anything to VSOC. It suddenly runs perfectly fine at 1.1 VSOC.

so weird.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> @mus1mus : I did everything you said and I'm still getting the F9 error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: The funny thing seems to be that now I can run 2966Mhz at XMP timings WITHOUT adding anything to VSOC. It suddenly runs perfectly fine at 1.1 VSOC.
> 
> so weird.


before I set XMP and turned on compatibility I had Rank interleaving and Channel interleaving set to Enabled. That allowed me to manually enter my RAM settings and it booted to 3200 fine. Try that yet?


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yessir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are 2*16 GB though. I can't guarantee it yet coz mine's 4*8GB.
> 
> But if anything, AMD's write-ups said 4 sticks are actually rated for much lower guaranteed speed than 2 double sided sticks.
> 
> So yeah. Still a gamble, but will likely be able to run as one user already posted it using an Asrock board.


Ended up getting 2X 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V series. 3200mhz and CL14 with 14-14-14-34 timing. Think that will work? Found it at a much more reasonable price.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> before I set XMP and turned on compatibility I had Rank interleaving and Channel interleaving set to Enabled. That allowed me to manually enter my RAM settings and it booted to 3200 fine. Try that yet?


Thanks, but it doesnt work either.

2933Mhz will do for now.

I usually dont have that much luck in the silicon lottery. I'm getting 3.9Ghz stable at 1.4v. 3.95 is unachievable without going past 1.45v, which is already too much imo.

Ah well, its only benchmarks anyway.


----------



## zlikovski

Did anyone tried better headphones like hyperx cloud on front panel audio jack? how is the sound?


----------



## arcmental

Just throwing in more data points out there. I have a 1700 running at 3.8 GHz stable with 1.365 volts. I first tried running G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz Cl16-18-18-38 ram (was on sale at MicroCenter), but couldn't get it past 2666 MHz (and with each restart it would be a toss-up on whether it booted at 2666 MHz or 2133 MHz).

After looking through this forum and others and seeing the performance benefit from running high clocked ram, I ended up purchasing some G.Skill TridentZ (F4-3600C16D-16GTZ; this one to be exact https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232194&cm_re=trident_z-_-20-232-194-_-Product). The TridentZ runs/boots fine on the XMP profile right off the bat at 3200 MHz CL16. I was pleasantly surprised and pleased







.

I then manually changed the timings to a faster 14-14-14-34 and it works great and random ram speed changes after restarting have disappeared. I haven't tried running 3600 MHz (since I'm F2 bios and it won't let me run higher than that), but I'll give that shot when Gigabyte finally decides to release an official "stable" bios for the K7.

FYI, this is all on F2 bios.


----------



## Wbroach23

I'll be joining the K7 club myself next week with an 1800x, first all new build in like 7 years lol ?

EDIT: Literally 7 years I checked my Newegg order history


----------



## arcmental

Sound quality sounds the same on both the front and the back for me (Enthoo Pro Luxe case), however, I do get more interference in the front than from the back (less shielding) from random things.

Quality wise, the board sounds great-- better than the built in audio from my old Asus Z87 Pro (and less interference).

I'm using Sennheisers HD598s as my reference.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> I'll be joining the K7 club myself next week with an 1800x, first all new build in like 7 years lol ?
> 
> EDIT: Literally 7 years I checked my Newegg order history


Welcome to the club!


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcmental*
> 
> Sound quality sounds the same on both the front and the back for me (Enthoo Pro Luxe case), however, I do get more interference in the front than from the back (less shielding) from random things.
> 
> Quality wise, the board sounds great-- better than the built in audio from my old Asus Z87 Pro (and less interference).
> 
> I'm using Sennheisers HD598s as my reference.


I'm using a Xonar DX. Haven't used onboard sound in a while. Glad to "hear" it "sounds" good.


----------



## Gonddeep11

Hello All,

I just built my first computer and yes, I'm a complete noob (at 50 years old I might add). Either way I'm a gamer and have always loved gaming, I decided I wanted to do a build when AMD
announced the new AM4 Chip... Here is my question, I don't want to screw anything up since I booted up for the first time last night and had zero issues running stock clock.

Here are my hardware specs to help you masters out, what I'm looking to acomplish is getting the Ram to as close to the speed It should be. When I went to set the XMP to profile 1
on the latest F3B Bios, the system restarts a few times and then boots windows, as far as I can tell the ram is only at 1866mhz. I can post a screenshot when I get home tonight.

Gigabyte K7 MB
AMD 1800X
1080TI
G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR
Samsung 960 Evo m.2 nvme 1tb
X62 AIO
Phanteks Evolv Tempered glass case
evga P2 1200 Platinum

When I go into the XMP The timings look correct and voltage shows at 1.35 But then I look at CPUZ it shows something like 933mhz , (I can verify when I get home tonight)

Any other tips greatly appreciated, once I feel more comfortable I will start playing with the bios and overclocking, right now I'm afraid to screw something up


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonddeep11*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I just built my first computer and yes, I'm a complete noob (at 50 years old I might add). Either way I'm a gamer and have always loved gaming, I decided I wanted to do a build when AMD
> announced the new AM4 Chip... Here is my question, I don't want to screw anything up since I booted up for the first time last night and had zero issues running stock clock.
> 
> Here are my hardware specs to help you masters out, what I'm looking to acomplish is getting the Ram to as close to the speed It should be. When I went to set the XMP to profile 1
> on the latest F3B Bios, the system restarts a few times and then boots windows, as far as I can tell the ram is only at 1866mhz. I can post a screenshot when I get home tonight.
> 
> Gigabyte K7 MB
> AMD 1800X
> 1080TI
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR
> Samsung 960 Evo m.2 nvme 1tb
> X62 AIO
> Phanteks Evolv Tempered glass case
> evga P2 1200 Platinum
> 
> When I go into the XMP The timings look correct and voltage shows at 1.35 But then I look at CPUZ it shows something like 933mhz , (I can verify when I get home tonight)
> 
> Any other tips greatly appreciated, once I feel more comfortable I will start playing with the bios and overclocking, right now I'm afraid to screw something up


Memory should be 1600MHz for DDR4 3200 speed.


----------



## Cheezman

I just bought one of these boards.

Hopefully it works with my 16GB of Corsair 3200mhz RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16). I bought that stuff before DDR4 started to climb in price back when I originally was going to do a 7700k system. So, it's too late to return it now.

Anyone have any success with this RAM?


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> I just bought one of these boards.
> 
> Hopefully it works with my 16GB of Corsair 3200mhz RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16). I bought that stuff before DDR4 started to climb in price back when I originally was going to do a 7700k system. So, it's too late to return it now.
> 
> Anyone have any success with this RAM?


You might be ok. I think this is a B-die RAM kit.


----------



## Lithoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Ended up getting 2X 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V series. 3200mhz and CL14 with 14-14-14-34 timing. Think that will work? Found it at a much more reasonable price.


I ordered the same ram, gets here Saturday. I'll let u know how it goes unless you beat me to it ☺

Edit: I take that back, I got 2x 8gb for 16 total


----------



## Gonddeep11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Memory should be 1600MHz for DDR4 3200 speed.


Here are the CPUZ Screen shots, Does this look correct ??


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonddeep11*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I just built my first computer and yes, I'm a complete noob (at 50 years old I might add). Either way I'm a gamer and have always loved gaming, I decided I wanted to do a build when AMD
> announced the new AM4 Chip... Here is my question, I don't want to screw anything up since I booted up for the first time last night and had zero issues running stock clock.
> 
> Here are my hardware specs to help you masters out, what I'm looking to acomplish is getting the Ram to as close to the speed It should be. When I went to set the XMP to profile 1
> on the latest F3B Bios, the system restarts a few times and then boots windows, as far as I can tell the ram is only at 1866mhz. I can post a screenshot when I get home tonight.
> 
> Gigabyte K7 MB
> AMD 1800X
> 1080TI
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR
> Samsung 960 Evo m.2 nvme 1tb
> X62 AIO
> Phanteks Evolv Tempered glass case
> evga P2 1200 Platinum
> 
> When I go into the XMP The timings look correct and voltage shows at 1.35 But then I look at CPUZ it shows something like 933mhz , (I can verify when I get home tonight)
> 
> Any other tips greatly appreciated, once I feel more comfortable I will start playing with the bios and overclocking, right now I'm afraid to screw something up


You will need a Beta BIOS (F3D) to get your 4 sticks to run at 3200. As it is a BETA, you might doubt it. But look at my results from the previous page.

F3D is also posted there.



BIOS: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/150_50#post_25977265

@colorfuel

I repeated the F9 issue.








If you get into a bootloop of F9, hitting the CMOS SW on the board (beside Reset SW) you will go into issues like 0d or 07. BUMMER!


----------



## THUMPer1

Anyone needing BETA BIOS.
You can get them in the first post.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lithoss*
> 
> I ordered the same ram, gets here Saturday. I'll let u know how it goes unless you beat me to it ☺
> 
> Edit: I take that back, I got 2x 8gb for 16 total


Still look forward to seeing your results! Mine wont be here till mid next week.


----------



## Gonddeep11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You will need a Beta BIOS (F3D) to get your 4 sticks to run at 3200. As it is a BETA, you might doubt it. But look at my results from the previous page.
> 
> F3D is also posted there.
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/150_50#post_25977265
> 
> @colorfuel
> 
> I repeated the F9 issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get into a bootloop of F9, hitting the CMOS SW on the board (beside Reset SW) you will go into issues like 0d or 07. BUMMER!


























Thank you for the help, I will flash that bios and try it out..... !!!

Much appreciate your help! and I don't doubt any advice, you guys are far more knowledgeable that me!

Pete


----------



## mus1mus

Let us know how you go with that set-up.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WilltheMagicAsian*
> 
> I installed Windows 7 on it, I just used a PS/2 keyboard and installed the drivers that way with a lot of tab mashing. I installed it with a disc not a usb stick though.


So far I've had no luck installing windows 7 using the disc while having both usb and ps/2 keyboards plugged in.. keyboard works in bios but not in win7 installer. even turning on port 60/64 emulation didn't help. What bios version were you using? I'm still on F2 so far. Haven't found where in the bios to update it yet.


----------



## Scottland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> You might be ok. I think this is a B-die RAM kit.


I thought most of Corsair used Hynix?


----------



## seiferoth10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> I thought most of Corsair used Hynix?


Most of Corsair is SK Hynix, the key is if the ram is 3200 rated, C16 is highly likely to be SK Hynix, C14 is highly likely to be Samsung.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @colorfuel
> 
> I repeated the F9 issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get into a bootloop of F9, hitting the CMOS SW on the board (beside Reset SW) you will go into issues like 0d or 07. BUMMER!


So what does that mean. I'm stuck at 2933Mhz?

I have a feeling, the Ram speeds are more dependent on the CPU than the board, since many people achieve better Ram speeds with the same board on the same Dimms. This is a bummer, since you cant fix the CPU with a bios update.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Does the K7 have a CMOS reset button or do you have to use a CMOS jumper after a bad OC?


----------



## zlikovski

MBO is here,
RAM is ordered Flare-X 3200, pricy but i managed to get without VAT(25% in my country) that brings price to more normal levels but IMHO its still overpriced

Now only question is CPU:

r5 1600 with cooler
r5 1600x + cooler

Exciting times


----------



## mus1mus

Overclock your way thru the K7or any Gigabytes?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> Mus1mus since you seem to be at the forefront of this board do you think you could write a Overclockers Guide like the Asus version?


Okay, so here's how I am doing it.

But first up, BIOS is F3D. Yours might be a little different.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So let's begin. The BIOS is quite plain and pretty simple with fairly limited options to tweak.
Focus on the M.I.T Tab. All OC related stuff should be here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Power Saving options
You will need OFFSET Voltages if you want to keep the downclocking scheme during IDLE. I am not doing that and you will see why.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Memory Related stuff.
Notice the DDR Compatibility Mode? More of that later.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Voltage
You will need to use Offset if you want to use power saving stuff.
I don't do that as well, I don't like it. And on this board, we'll try to see how the Voltage reflects the given offset values.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Interesting part here.
PCIE Mode should be set to 2.0 or 1.0 if you are pushing BCLK past 107MHz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Fan related optimisations.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










To get a good grasp of things, here are the stock Benchmarks results.
For the GPU it's a GTX 1060 6GB OC'ed to +175/700. Hovers around 2100MHz Core and 4700Mem.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













With a baseline in set, let's go for the awaited part:









Everyone has their own way of doing things. I would simply ask you to start Low. And note of the Voltage requirement your chip needs per 100MHz step.

Let's Begin.

I already knew that I can run 3.6GHz at 1.1 but since I wanted to make this mini guide, I just fired it up and try Offset Voltages.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Enabled XMP Profile,
Multi to 36
BCLK to 100.1 ( I don't want to see it like 3598MHz you know)
Went into the Memory Options.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Enabled DDR Compatibility Selection
Memory Timing Mode to Advanced Manual. This allows you to get overall control to the Memory Timings. A handful








Next went into Memory Subtiming settings.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Manual Input. tRCDWR allows that without an impact to Stability witha tiny bit improvement in Performance. 8 is the lowest I have seen the gains.
Went into the Voltage Options and tried using Offset.
1.45V on the Dimms. (Note I am using 4 sticks here. 2 sticks requires less than that.)
0.755V on DRAM Termination (I'd like to just give it a tiny bit more) Supposedly Half of VDIMM.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Rebooted back into the BIOS.
Simply to verify if the Changes made will pass Post Tests. Especially on the Memory.
And to verify the Voltages as well.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Passed! wew. BUT,
Opps, VCore is around 1.35








To verify the Voltages and Frequency, you can just hover the Mouse pointer to the Right-side of the screen and that will show the semi-pull-up display screen.
Went back into the Voltage settings again to change the Offset.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So, at +0.0000 Vcore = 1.344








Tried -0.100



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.25V Perfect!
But then it's still quite HIGH for my 3.6GHz.
Back to Voltage Settings again. Then, opps! Another surprise!
Offset only goes down to -0.150 V; That equates to the lowest VCore I can DIAL using OFFSET is 1.200V!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Every chip will likely have different values for these so verify yours.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







PC Health Status confirms that as well.
While VSOC at +0.000 = 1.116V.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Since I knew that 1.2 is too much for my 3.6GHz OC, I decided to just go for 3.8GHz and test it in Windows but that failed IBT at Regular.
I wanted to at least run it 20X at Very High. So went back to the Voltage Settings and went -0.13750V.
Also did change VSOC to -0.100
I love this Voltage Granularity!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







IBT Very failed at 23rd iteration.
Usually, I could just maintained that Vcore as IBT Very High is pretty much as heavy as you can go with these chips.
But since we also wanna test the Memory and the Data Fabric due to running 32GB of 3200MHz RAM, we want to get rid of that minute possibility of failure induced from Core instability.
Went back and added a tiny bit more Voltage there as well.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Overclock results.

3800 CPU / 3200 RAM


Spoiler: Cinebench









Spoiler: X265 BEnchmark 1080P









Spoiler: X265 Benchmark 4K









Spoiler: CPU-Z Benchmark









Spoiler: Firestrike Physics









Spoiler: Temps and Stability







3900 CPU / 3200 RAM


Spoiler: Cinebench









Spoiler: X265 BEnchmark 1080P









Spoiler: X265 BEnchmark 4K









Spoiler: CPU-Z Benchmark









Spoiler: Firestrike Physics







*ISSUE:*
*Can't get my RAM to post to 3200MHz.
Q-Code F9.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This has been a known issue. And I think I may have found the cure.
It involves patience at the moment so guess, you'll find virtue in it.









Let's begin.

Q-Code F9 is described as a Recovery Capsule not found issue. Not sure what that is. But it is a continuous boot loop for these boards.

Remedy? Here are just the steps I have taken.

Test set-up:
Gigabyte K7 board.
G.Skill Ripjaws4 F4-2400C15Q-32GRK 15-15-15-35-2T 2400MHz
I choose this kit as I haven't been able to successfully use this past 2400 on any platform! X99, Z170 etc.

Needed - Debug speaker.
This is important for my diagnostic and technique later.

Step 1.
A CMOS clear is needed - pull the battery out for 10 minutes with the PSU Turned Off or disconnected from the mains.

Step 2.
Proper knowledge of your kit - be sure to know default Timings and Voltages to use. Use timings like 16-18-18-18-36 to start with.

Step 3.
Debug speaker will beep on faults the motherboard encounters on Post. *F9 is a 3-beep-sequence*.

Step 4.
Insert your sticks on the Slots nearest the CPU.
Install the CMOS battery.

Step 5.
Upon entering the BIOS after the CMOS clear method in step 1, Press F7 to restore default settings.
F10 and reboot to BIOS.

Step 6.
Enter your usual CPU OC settings with DRAM Profile enabled.
Compatibility Mode enabled.
Expert Manual and use timings like 16-18-18-18-36 for 3200 TridentZ kits.
Use your OC Voltages with DRAM Voltage set to 1.45 for TridentZ kits, DRAM Termination to *0.75.* - I found that boosting it a little from the half DRAM Voltage value helps a bit.

Step 7.
Before saving the setting and trying to post, save it as a Profile first. Easy way to come back to where you left at when things go awry.
Try to reboot to BIOS.

My settings for Micron chips after I have successfully booted them.






Step 8.
Here we are at the exciting part. If you don't get this far, you might have made it with F9 debug halt.









F9 like I said, sends a 3-beep - reboot - 3-beeps - reboot loop on the debug speakers.

The technique is Long Pressing the Power Button at the sign of the first 3-beeps to force a shut down, release and hold again as described.
3-beeps > hold power button > shutdown > release > Press to power up again.
3-beeps > hold power button > shutdown > release > Press to power up again.
3-beeps > hold power button > shutdown > release > Press to power up again.

After the 3rd cycle (assuming you did it right), the debug speaker will beep for about 2 seconds.
That's your que, stop pressing the Power Button as the board will reboot into the BIOS without clearing it up.
The CPU clock will stick as per your settings. But the memory will go back to 2133 15-15-15-15.

Step 9.
Adjust your timings to make it looser like 18-18-18-18 or adjust the Vdimm and DDR VTT accordingly til the board boots normally.
Repeat step 8 if you continue to encounter Q-Code F9 loop.

It may come as a annoying as you might have the TridentZ 3200C14 or any other sticks for that matter. But there are things you just can't deny with these chips.








Once you have successfully booted with the intended RAM clock, try to go back to DRAM timings and tighten up the CAS Latency Timing. And try to reboot to BIOS and Windows.
Verify stability and or go back to the Timings section to adjust another timing to pinpoint which one prevents you from booting into your desired DRAM clock.

Proof:





UPDATE: F9 issues









For those who have no access to a debug speaker, but are keen enough to observe the board behaviour relating to F9 boot loop issue, I have found 2 distinct characteristics of the mentioned fault.

1. F9 (3 beeps) > board restart > F9 > board restart loop.
This is the loop I have mentioned in the guide above.

Assumption: CAS Latency too low.

Fix: Increase CAS Latency value in the Memory Settings a step.

So uf your previous setting as 3200-14-14-14-14-34 fails with the loop described, try to set it to 3200-15-15-15-15-35 and try to reboot. It will likely default to 16-15-15-15 anyway.









2. F9 (continues 3-beep sequence) > Q-Code shuffle > F9 > Q-Code Shuffle loop

This one differs from the issue mentioned above as this doesn't force a board restart.

Assumption: TRCD and/or TRP too low. Usually, TRCD.

Now this is the tricky part as it is not shown as TRCD in the BIOS. But rather, TRCDRD.

This became apparent when I am tweaking my timings for the Micron Kit I have posted.

The said kit accepts (boots normally) with timings 16-20-20-20-36. But fails to boot into Windows with 18-18-18-18-38, but works okay again with 16-19-8-16-36.

See the pattern?

Hopefully this helps.


Spoiler: Memory OC end Result using Micron chips


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> So what does that mean. I'm stuck at 2933Mhz?
> 
> I have a feeling, the Ram speeds are more dependent on the CPU than the board, since many people achieve better Ram speeds with the same board on the same Dimms. This is a bummer, since you cant fix the CPU with a bios update.


I would try it again if it's me.









I posted my mini-guide. Try to do that on a very clean BIOS. Pull the CMOS Battery before you sleep later. So in the morning or before you go back to the system, it's surely is pretty drained of any thing.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> I thought most of Corsair used Hynix?


I was basing it off of this
https://www.techpowerup.com/231518/amd-shares-details-on-ryzen-ddr4-memory-support-and-upcoming-am4-updates


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Overclock your way thru the K7or any Gigabytes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so here's how I am doing it.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> I will edit this post later to show my test results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchies too at 3.8GHz.
> And probably further guide for max OC.


So you aren't using offset voltage...Right?I can't even change that option (DVID), it's grayed out. Did I miss something?


----------



## mus1mus

You first need to set the VCore or VSOC to Normal. That way, the offset is enabled.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You first need to set the VCore or VSOC to Normal. That way, the offset is enabled.


People are lucky they have someone posting this info. When I got my Gigabyte G1 there wasn't a lot of info about this. Took google and a lot of trial and error to figure out DVID. Even then the guides I found weren't accurate when compared to my personal experience. The actual voltage I would end up at was the part that took a while (lol).

I have a K7 coming early next week so catching up on things. My Gigabyte Z170 G1 found a new home long enough ago that I'm kind of rusty.


----------



## mus1mus

Being a tweaker doesn't hurt eh? Wallet doesn't think so.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I would try it again if it's me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted my mini-guide. Try to do that on a very clean BIOS. Pull the CMOS Battery before you sleep later. So in the morning or before you go back to the system, it's surely is pretty drained of any thing.


I tried again, this time keeping the battery out for 2h, reseating the RAM, the CPU even, going back to F3d. Still no luck.

2933/CL14 is the limit on this CPU it seems.


----------



## mus1mus

K7 right?

Try BCLK if all else fail. 2933 strap. 106-107 BCLK.


----------



## colorfuel

You sure this wont mess up the NVM PCIe drive?


----------



## Lithoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> So far I've had no luck installing windows 7 using the disc while having both usb and ps/2 keyboards plugged in.. keyboard works in bios but not in win7 installer. even turning on port 60/64 emulation didn't help. What bios version were you using? I'm still on F2 so far. Haven't found where in the bios to update it yet.


Windows 7 does not like USB 3.1, it doesn't have the drivers for it on the install disc/image. ps/2 should work though...
The gaming k7 doesn't have any USB 2.0 ports on the back, but it does have them on the motherboard headers. Maybe try using those?


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Does the K7 have a CMOS reset button or do you have to use a CMOS jumper after a bad OC?


There is a CMOS reset on the board,up in the top right corner. It is next to the onboard power switch. The board also has 2 bios' (bioses?) and will (or should) switch to the second bios if you are in dual bios mode (there is a set of two switches on the bottom of the board that allows for you to select which bios, and what mode- single or dual - you are in). I discovered how the dual bios worked last night when I tried to push the bclk on the board, and it wasn't havning it at the settings I chose. After rebooting (twice) it switched over to the other bios. I was able to then get back into my first (after clicking the clear cmos button), and change the settings back.


----------



## Oceaon

@mus1mus Thanks so much for the setup guide. I added +Rep.
So I have been sitting here waiting on an AM4 bracket for my AIO.
I need to test these components so I just ordered an air cooler to test with. I also sent back my DDR4 3600 ram for TridentZ 32GB 3200 CL14 which should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> You sure this wont mess up the NVM PCIe drive?


I am sure. I am using one.

107.5 is the limit. You might not reach 3200 but it's better than 2933 I guess.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> @mus1mus Thanks so much for the setup guide. I added +Rep.
> So I have been sitting here waiting on an AM4 bracket for my AIO.
> I need to test these components so I just ordered an air cooler to test with. I also sent back my DDR4 3600 ram for TridentZ 32GB 3200 CL14 which should be here on Tuesday.


I have updated the tests results to 3.9GHz.


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> So far I've had no luck installing windows 7 using the disc while having both usb and ps/2 keyboards plugged in.. keyboard works in bios but not in win7 installer. even turning on port 60/64 emulation didn't help. What bios version were you using? I'm still on F2 so far. Haven't found where in the bios to update it yet.


I was using stock F2 bios, not sure why PS/2 isn't working for you, my Filco worked fine.

You could try one of the other alternative methods on this article

http://www.anandtech.com/show/11182/how-to-get-ryzen-working-on-windows-7-x64


----------



## mus1mus

Here is a better guide I used for installing Win7. USB 3.0 ports can be used using the method.








http://codeabitwiser.com/2014/03/how-to-install-windows-7-with-only-usb-3-0-ports/


----------



## Miroslav

What do you think guys, should I stick to Win7 SP1 or just go for Win10?
I mean, I guess I know the answer but RX 480 does work better on Win 10 in DX12


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> What do you think guys, should I stick to Win7 SP1 or just go for Win10?
> I mean, I guess I know the answer but RX 480 does work better on Win 10 in DX12


As someone who stuck with Win 7 until this Ryzen build, I've had a better experience with Windows 10 than I thought I would. Granted, this is after around 4 hours of disabling all the garbage and tweaking the settings in control panel.









I still feel like it doesn't really... do anything Win 7 didn't do just fine, but it's not been the nightmare I feared it would be.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> What do you think guys, should I stick to Win7 SP1 or just go for Win10?
> I mean, I guess I know the answer but RX 480 does work better on Win 10 in DX12


Only if you have DX12 games.


----------



## webhead

Curious if anyone is using the Gigabyte software? How is it? and will I want to install any of it?


----------



## Cheezman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> I thought most of Corsair used Hynix?


Pretty sure it is Hynix.

However, this guy got it working:


http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/870/x370-gaming-corsair-3200mhz-memory
http://valid.x86.fr/hga28i

So, who knows.


----------



## zlikovski

Did anyone had problem with Flare X 3200 to work on rated speed with stock cpu settings?check the post of cptnspaulding71 here http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=15


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah, it may have something to do with Voltages we cannot control at the moment. If you look back at the mini guide I posted, I just picked a Voltage and work my clocks on to it. Even Stock Voltage can hold up a little bit more overclock for me.


----------



## mus1mus

mini-guide updated for F9 boot loop.
Give it a try guys,


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> As someone who stuck with Win 7 until this Ryzen build, I've had a better experience with Windows 10 than I thought I would. Granted, this is after around 4 hours of disabling all the garbage and tweaking the settings in control panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still feel like it doesn't really... do anything Win 7 didn't do just fine, but it's not been the nightmare I feared it would be.


It does have the improved kernel and security streamlining from win8, so there's no delays in copying files or doing anything that requires a security prompt.. and you get that sweet new file transfer dialog with pause function and improved task manager that shows network and disk usage per process and can disable startup programs without going into a modified boot state.

Also if you haven't yet, try right clicking on the start button. That's a menu from win8 as well =)

The one thing I like in win10 that isn't from win8 is that they uncoupled the scroll wheel from the active window.. the scrolling will effect whatever the mouse cursor is hovering over even if it's not the active window.


----------



## hondaFAN

Hey guys, got a little question for you. I hope this is the right topic to ask. I`m really interested to buy this board (chose this over the Gaming 5 version), but as this is a new platform, I`m really interested how well the BIOS behaves and how well does the board overclocks the CPU and RAM. I wish to buy it along a R7 1700 CPU and some Corsair LPX 3000Mhz RAM sticks. Also, would this board be more stable than the ASRock x370 Taichi? Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> Hey guys, got a little question for you. I hope this is the right topic to ask. I`m really interested to buy this board (chose this over the Gaming 5 version), but as this is a new platform, I`m really interested how well the BIOS behaves and how well does the board overclocks the CPU and RAM. I wish to buy it along a R7 1700 CPU and some Corsair LPX 3000Mhz RAM sticks. Also, would this board be more stable than the ASRock x370 Taichi? Thanks


At an overclock attainable within ambient cooling, this board is pretty capable. You won't get it peak out before the chip.

BIOS has been pretty okay so far and gigabyte support is already existent for these boards.

Anoyher key pount for these boards are the level of OC you can achieve on the RAM. Staying within 100 BCLK, you will not have any issues with 3200 RAM. Given the right kit of course. Check my posts.


----------



## hondaFAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> At an overclock attainable within ambient cooling, this board is pretty capable. You won't get it peak out before the chip.
> 
> BIOS has been pretty okay so far and gigabyte support is already existent for these boards.
> 
> Anoyher key pount for these boards are the level of OC you can achieve on the RAM. Staying within 100 BCLK, you will not have any issues with 3200 RAM. Given the right kit of course. Check my posts.


I see. Well, unfortunately on the QVL there is no 16GB stick listed (I want 16GB sticks because I want 64GB in my system), so it will pretty much be a lottery with the memory.

However, I didn`t quite get what you mean by "ambient cooling".


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> I see. Well, unfortunately on the QVL there is no 16GB stick listed (I want 16GB sticks because I want 64GB in my system), so it will pretty much be a lottery with the memory.
> 
> However, I didn`t quite get what you mean by "ambient cooling".


That'll be pretty hard at the moment. You're already talking about 4*16GB which will likely be double sided - plus - 4 slots. But who knows. I'd love to test 4*16 GB but I don't have access to those kits yet.

Ambient cooling - anything not goung to sub-Zero C.


----------



## hondaFAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That'll be pretty hard at the moment. You're already talking about 4*16GB which will likely be double sided - plus - 4 slots. But who knows. I'd love to test 4*16 GB but I don't have access to those kits yet.
> 
> Ambient cooling - anything not goung to sub-Zero C.


I see. Well, I intend to try an OC on the stock cooler up to around 3.5-3.6 (I heard that the stock cooler of 1700 can do that). If I need more juice, I`ll buy an ARCTIC AC 240 (when the bracket will be availiable) and up the clocks up to around 3.8-.3.9.

About the memory, I really hope it will work. Right now I`m using 4x4GB sticks, on an old ASUS mobo with a Phenom II 960T CPU. However, as I`m using this as a workstation (if you can it like that haha) I reaaally want that 64GB memory. The costs are pretty high for me right now to buy it all at once, but I`ll invest "one stick at a time" as I get my hand on more cash.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> I see. Well, I intend to try an OC on the stock cooler up to around 3.5-3.6 (I heard that the stock cooler of 1700 can do that). If I need more juice, I`ll buy an ARCTIC AC 240 (when the bracket will be availiable) and up the clocks up to around 3.8-.3.9.
> 
> About the memory, I really hope it will work. Right now I`m using 4x4GB sticks, on an old ASUS mobo with a Phenom II 960T CPU. However, as I`m using this as a workstation (if you can it like that haha) I reaaally want that 64GB memory. The costs are pretty high for me right now to buy it all at once, but I`ll invest "one stick at a time" as I get my hand on more cash.


Your plan about the RAM is outright not in my books. If you need that much RAM, buy a kit specifically tailored for that to avoid issues in the future. Especially when you are talking about overclocking it from the platform perspective. Save up and don't mix RAM sticks.

About overclocking using a stock cooler, in my experience with these chips, you can get away with a little OC using the stock cooler as these chips don't really create a lot of heat. If you look at my results posted a while back, 3800MHz at 1.2V Vcore.


----------



## hondaFAN

That sounds good. Well, I don`t want to mix RAM chips, gonna buy the same stick, but will do it one at a time or maybe in packs of two. Did the same with my current 4x4Gb a few years ago and they worked perfectly. No issues.


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> That sounds good. Well, I don`t want to mix RAM chips, gonna buy the same stick, but will do it one at a time or maybe in packs of two. Did the same with my current 4x4Gb a few years ago and they worked perfectly. No issues.


My plan too, just went with 2x 16gb sticks for now, when the Bios matures a bit and I can find a good deal I hope to add another 32gb.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> That sounds good. Well, I don`t want to mix RAM chips, gonna buy the same stick, but will do it one at a time or maybe in packs of two. Did the same with my current 4x4Gb a few years ago and they worked perfectly. No issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> My plan too, just went with 2x 16gb sticks for now, when the Bios matures a bit and I can find a good deal I hope to add another 32gb.


Just hope that the sticks you get are actually of same batches and makes.

A lot of manufacturers put differing ICs on their kits of the same models. That is the issue.

Besides other things like XMP programming.


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> That sounds good. Well, I don`t want to mix RAM chips, gonna buy the same stick, but will do it one at a time or maybe in packs of two. Did the same with my current 4x4Gb a few years ago and they worked perfectly. No issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just hope that the sticks you get are actually of same batches and makes.
> 
> A lot of manufacturers put differing ICs on their kits of the same models. That is the issue.
> 
> Besides other things like XMP programming.


Even with the same latency and timings? If so that could be a concern...


----------



## Worldwin

Does anyone know how to enable voltage offset so the voltage will go down when its not under like. Eg I want 3.8ghz @ 1.35v when under max load.


----------



## happyxix

On the spec sheet the K7 supposed to support 3400mhz ram OC. It however sets me to 1333mhz when I enter anything over 3200mhz. Is this a bug in the BIOS or am I missing something?


----------



## mus1mus

mini guide on the previous page.


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Max you can set it to is 3200Mhz atm. You'll have to adjust bclk to go higher. I remember reading that AMD are going to release new AGESA code that will support higher frequencies in May.

So you might have to wait until then if you do not want to adjust bclk.


----------



## mus1mus

Updated the mini guide for F9 issue. Now classified into two categories.










@colorfuel Can you try?


----------



## colorfuel

@mus1mus I'm trying. Nothing helps. I put in higher and higher timings, gave it 1.45v upped DRAM Termination even VCORE SOC, nothing helps. It just doesnt want to go past F9 on 3200Mhz.

The funny thing is that after 3 reboots it boots into Windows to 2400Mhz.

When I reboot into the Bios, the settings are still there though. It does not overwrite my profile setting.

Since 2933Mhz works, I tried with the BCLK to set the memory to 3133Mhz. Now I'm getting an E6 error.

Resetting the bios.


----------



## Scottland

Can't seem to get anything over 2133 with my corsair dominators (CMD16GX4M2B3000C15), just reboots to the backup bios (still on dual bios mode). Oddly however since trying to up the ram speed - 2 of my USB ports have stopped functioning on both F3d/e and F2 bios. I'll pull the CMOS later to see if that solves it, but a bit strange...

Edit: Just did a battery pull to reset the CMOS and still have lost the use of 2 USB ports ( the 2 red ones)


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> Can't seem to get anything over 2133 with my corsair dominators (CMD16GX4M2B3000C15), just reboots to the backup bios (still on dual bios mode). Oddly however since trying to up the ram speed - 2 of my USB ports have stopped functioning on both F3d/e and F2 bios. I'll pull the CMOS later to see if that solves it, but a bit strange...
> 
> Edit: Just did a battery pull to reset the CMOS and still have lost the use of 2 USB ports ( the 2 red ones)


Is it the backup BIOS or default Bios that it reboots to?

I have you tried reflashing flashing to F2?


----------



## Scottland

Was rebooting to backup - I've flashed F2 onto both now and still having weird USB issues. The 2 red USB ports on the back work fine for everything except a kb/mouse - even in the BIOS. I can plug in all sorts which work fine, but not a kb/mouse, if I use the same kb/mouse into a different port and it works fine. Up until a couple of hours ago these ports were behaving normally


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> Was rebooting to backup - I've flashed F2 onto both now and still having weird USB issues. The 2 red USB ports on the back work fine for everything except a kb/mouse - even in the BIOS. I can plug in all sorts which work fine, but not a kb/mouse, if I use the same kb/mouse into a different port and it works fine. Up until a couple of hours ago these ports were behaving normally


If it is rebooting to the backup BIOS you have a motherboard issue, I would exchange it.


----------



## Scottland

It's only rebooting to the backup BIOS when I was trying to apply the higher ram speeds. It's not otherwise


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> If it is rebooting to the backup BIOS you have a motherboard issue, I would exchange it.


lol

Single BIOS Mode!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> @mus1mus I'm trying. Nothing helps. I put in higher and higher timings, gave it 1.45v upped DRAM Termination even VCORE SOC, nothing helps. It just doesnt want to go past F9 on 3200Mhz.
> 
> The funny thing is that after 3 reboots it boots into Windows to 2400Mhz.
> 
> When I reboot into the Bios, the settings are still there though. It does not overwrite my profile setting.
> 
> Since 2933Mhz works, I tried with the BCLK to set the memory to 3133Mhz. Now I'm getting an E6 error.
> 
> Resetting the bios.


If that fails, I can only point that to the chip.

What happens if you disable XMP?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> It's only rebooting to the backup BIOS when I was trying to apply the higher ram speeds. It's not otherwise


Ah, that is OK then you don't need to exchange the motherboard. Did you get the two red USB ports working?


----------



## Scottland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Ah, that is OK then you don't need to exchange the motherboard. Did you get the two red USB ports working?


No, I can't fathom what's going on with those USB ports. If I plug any type of keyboard/mouse device into them they don't work, otherwise they work fine for usb sticks etc. I'm not suggesting the ports have fried or anything like that, it seems like some really odd bug


----------



## xxxTMJxxx

got a gaming 5 question about the bios. it should be the same for the K7. the bios is kind of limited and i can't see where to change the blck. it appears to be locked. is it just me?


----------



## LizardTa

Got a question for anyone using a K7.

I am using G.Skills Trident Z RGB 3000Mhz kits (16-18-18-38) and I am having trouble getting it to run at rated. If I can get it to boot in at 2933 using the XMP profile it's rock solid. Had a 8 hour gaming session on GTA 5 no crashes. But when I restart or turn it off it will fail on boot and default back to 2000Mhz.

Is anyone else having this problem with these kits? Also if you have got it stable what settings am have you used? It's driving me mad because I know it's fine once I get into windows it's just getting it there!

I am running the F2 bios at the moment although I see the F3b is out. Can anyone confirm if this is more stable for memory overclocking?

Thanks Frank.

Also in answer to the previous post I think the Bclk feature is K7 only. I think it's locked on the Gaming 5.


----------



## mus1mus

Look back at my post in the previous page and see if that helps.


----------



## hondaFAN

Hey guys. Got a question for you. Anyone tried the Corsair LPX 3000Mhz 16GB RAM sticks on this board? Do they work ok? Can they be overclocked?


----------



## WheresWally

Gaming series all are lacking a bclk generator, so you cannot control the bclk setting. The current K series (K7, K3 and coming K5) all have what Gigabyte calls TurboClock gen (external clock generator) that allows you to change the bclk setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxTMJxxx*
> 
> got a gaming 5 question about the bios. it should be the same for the K7. the bios is kind of limited and i can't see where to change the blck. it appears to be locked. is it just me?


----------



## mus1mus

New Official BIOS F3 is already listed but download link is still not working.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> New Official BIOS F3 is already listed but download link is still not working.


I was just about to post this


----------



## helioNz4R

One of the Polish stores has a stock of 20 K5's for 195$~, i think i'll grab one, still a good deal, EU prices are trash,Gaming 5 is 230$ minimum lol, i have pre-ordered the K5 at amazon.co.uk for 150 quid but god knows when they'll actually get a hold of them.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helioNz4R*
> 
> One of the Polish stores has a stock of 20 K5's for 195$~, i think i'll grab one, still a good deal, EU prices are trash,Gaming 5 is 230$ minimum lol, i have pre-ordered the K5 at amazon.co.uk for 150 quid but god knows when they'll actually get a hold of them.


Awesome. I'm interested in the K5. Curious of features, mainly VRM


----------



## helioNz4R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Awesome. I'm interested in the K5. Curious of features, mainly VRM


I ordered it, should be here in 2 days. I'll get back with more info when i hook it up.


----------



## Cheezman

Arrived just in time for me to not be able to build it because I'm going away (and I don't even have the CPU or back plate yet!).


----------



## THUMPer1

I was able to get F3 BIOS. I have F3e now.

I compared them and it looks like there are some changes. Will load up F3 and see where I am

EDIT: Looks like I'm good. No crazy issues. Looks like they removed "Memory Compatibility" option though.


----------



## WheresWally

I PMed @mus1mus as I took his guide and eliminated all the hyperlinks and put it in a document, which I have just exported as a PDF. He has given permission to upload it here. Please note that I am not the author just the reformatter of the doc. This will make it easy to just print it out and then have it by your side while you work on trying to get the maximum overclock from your K7. All thanks go to @mus1mus for all the heavy lifting.

mus1musOCGuide.pdf 2410k .pdf file


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> No, I can't fathom what's going on with those USB ports. If I plug any type of keyboard/mouse device into them they don't work, otherwise they work fine for usb sticks etc. I'm not suggesting the ports have fried or anything like that, it seems like some really odd bug


I had that problem once before and it was a bad USB ports.


----------



## Scottland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I had that problem once before and it was a bad USB ports.












Can't see why it's only not working for a KB/mouse though?


----------



## Scottland

Awesome, more problems. Flashed to F3, posted fine - changed fan curve to manual and rebooted. Now it doesnt post and halts on 02. Tried CMOS reset but still the same on either bios.

Edit: It wouldn't boot because the kb/mouse was plugged in. Unplugged, allowed to boot, re-plugged in kb/mouse and all working again including the previously not working USB ports....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> I was able to get F3 BIOS. I have F3e now.
> 
> I compared them and it looks like there are some changes. Will load up F3 and see where I am
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I'm good. No crazy issues. Looks like they removed "Memory Compatibility" option though.


That means it's now on Full Agesa 1.0.0.4.
On the Beta BIOSes, DDR Compatibility Mode enables and older AGESA memory code.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> I PMed @mus1mus as I took his guide and eliminated all the hyperlinks and put it in a document, which I have just exported as a PDF. He has given permission to upload it here. Please note that I am not the author just the reformatter of the doc. This will make it easy to just print it out and then have it by your side while you work on trying to get the maximum overclock from your K7. All thanks go to @mus1mus for all the heavy lifting.
> 
> mus1musOCGuide.pdf 2410k .pdf file












I will be testing the new BIOS in a while and will let you guys know if that accepts 4-dimms.


----------



## Praetorr

So on F3, the BIOS CPU temp reported (and, critically, used for fan control) appears to be Tdie (measured in the latest version of HWINFO64) minus 15.

Why Gigabyte would do it this way, I can't imagine, but it appears to be the case. So, anyone using fan curves please be aware.

Otherwise all seems fine. My Samsung B-die 3200mhz CL14 was able to pass 200% in Memtest without issue. I manually entered my voltage (1.35V) and timings, just FYI.


----------



## LBear

Mus1mus looking at your guide, are you overclocking the cpu just using the Dynamic Vcore and not using the CPU Vcore?


----------



## Worldwin

Two things.
1. Setting VCore to normal with offset of 0.1V does not work for me. Windows still has the core boosting around with voltages in cpuz hitting 1.5 rather than my desired 1.325v @ 3.8ghz
2. Since updating to f3 bios i get the issue where it no longer boots directly to windows and instead goes into the bios. I have to manually do a boot override in bios.
Errors I receive are rom image not loaded and rom image update denied.

Also seems with this bios my frequency wont lock to 3.8 and xfr is enable despite me having a manual voltage placed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Mus1mus looking at your guide, are you overclocking the cpu just using the Dynamic Vcore and not using the CPU Vcore?


You can choose either Offset or Fixed Vcore values. Coolnquiet doesnt seem to work anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Two things.
> 1. Setting VCore to normal with offset of 0.1V does not work for me. Windows still has the core boosting around with voltages in cpuz hitting 1.5 rather than my desired 1.325v @ 3.8ghz
> 2. Since updating to f3 bios i get the issue where it no longer boots directly to windows and instead goes into the bios. I have to manually do a boot override in bios.
> Errors I receive are *rom image not loaded and rom image update denied.*
> 
> Also seems with this bios my frequency wont lock to 3.8 and xfr is enable despite me having a manual voltage placed.


Reflash your BIOS. Same thing happened to me that disappeared after flashing a BIOS twice.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> I have to manually do a boot override in bios.
> Errors I receive are rom image not loaded and rom image update denied.


Yes reflash. Same thing was happening to me. You can flash the same BIOS version.


----------



## mus1mus

First boot no issue.

IBT to known settings now.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First boot no issue.
> 
> IBT to known settings now.


Would you be able and willing to confirm/deny my experience that the CPU temp used for Smartfan is Tdie minus 15?

I'm using the latest stable (5.5.0-3130) version of HWINFO64.

_EDIT:_

The temperature HWINFO reports as just "CPU" (not Tctl or Tdie), between "Chipset" and "PCIEX16" appears to be the one correlated with my Smartfan profile.

This mysterious temperature can't be right, however, as it goes well below ambient at idle for me.


----------



## mus1mus

Is that an app?


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is that an app?


https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## mus1mus

I know that. Smart Fan.

Do you mean the BIOS fan control?

Let me check if I can make sense out of it. I can set my rad fans to ramp at a certain temp pointing to the CPU.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know that. Smart Fan.
> 
> Do you mean the BIOS fan control?
> 
> Let me check if I can make sense out of it. I can set my rad fans to ramp at a certain temp pointing to the CPU.


Ahhh, sorry for the confusion!

Yes, I do mean the BIOS fan control. I thought it was called Smartfan, but I might be incorrect.

_EDIT:_

Thank you, by the way!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know that. Smart Fan.
> 
> Do you mean the BIOS fan control?
> 
> Let me check if I can make sense out of it. I can set my rad fans to ramp at a certain temp pointing to the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, sorry for the confusion!
> 
> Yes, I do mean the BIOS fan control. I thought it was called Smartfan, but I might be incorrect.
Click to expand...

Yep. My bad.









Testing it now. But my TDie is just at 40ish under load.


----------



## Worldwin

F3 seems like a dud for me. After multiple reflashes the rom issue remains if i enable any voltage/frequency changes and xmp.

Going back to beta bios fixes all the issues for me.


----------



## mus1mus

So I have set my Rad Fans to go 40% (4K RPM fans) if CPU Temp reaches 40C.

CPU Temp = Tdie - 15C. That's where it draws fan control for the CPU.

I'll follow up with pics.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So I have set my Rad Fans to go 40% (4K RPM fans) if CPU Temp reaches 40C.
> 
> CPU Temp = Tdie - 15C. That's where it draws fan control for the CPU.
> 
> I'll follow up with pics.


Sounds like I was right then.

How bizarre. Either Gigabyte engineers are doing some weird stuff or AMD's temperature sensors are even more confusing than we already thought!

Thanks for investigating. Nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> F3 seems like a dud for me. After multiple reflashes the rom issue remains if i enable any voltage/frequency changes and xmp.
> 
> Going back to beta bios fixes all the issues for me.


hmm. Not a single hiccup here. Just me needing to loosen up my timings on all fours.

Try to clean up the CMOS and Flash again. Or simply CMOS clear by removing the Battery for 5 minutes.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Sounds like I was right then.
> 
> How bizarre. Either Gigabyte engineers are doing some weird stuff or AMD's temperature sensors are even more confusing than we already thought!
> 
> Thanks for investigating. Nice to know I'm not alone.




What's weird is that CPU Temp used to be just 5C under Tdie. Now, it's 15C!


----------



## Praetorr

Thanks for the pic!









That matches what I'm seeing on my end too, so I guess we just have to do our fan curves @ -15c what they used to be.


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmm. Not a single hiccup here. Just me needing to loosen up my timings on all fours.
> 
> Try to clean up the CMOS and Flash again. Or simply CMOS clear by removing the Battery for 5 minutes.


Already tried cmos clear. All this bios flashing is really pissing me off as it breaks one thing after another. RIght now my computer refuses to downclock increasing power usage from 80w to 150w. This is with both the cpu freq and voltage set to auto on F3 bios.

Never going early adopter for a platform ever again. Too many problems making this 100% not worth it.

Update: I now know why its consuming so much power. According to MASTER the cpu is set to [email protected] even though in bios it is set to auto on both.
I HAVE no idea what is going on.


----------



## mus1mus

Looks like F3 requires me to raise the Vcore at least another couple of notches from my F3D settings to maintain stability.


----------



## colorfuel

Thanks for testing F3 guys. Seems like staying on F3d is the better choice atm.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Thanks for testing F3 guys. Seems like staying on F3d is the better choice atm.


I'd say the same.









Performance, favors F3D as well.

BTW, your F9 issue, was it an instant F9--board reboot Or q-code shuffle--F9--reboot loop?


----------



## mus1mus

Looks like I was wrong. Scored pretty good with Cinebench with F3.

Not yet that great as Asus Cinebench BIAS but still, improvement.

Also for those who are wondering which VCore Value to look for in HWInfo, - VCore value just under the VRM MOS on my previous set-up. Verified with a multimeter but only true under Load.

A closer VCore Value to that of multimeter reading can be verified inside the BIOS under PC Health Status.


----------



## webhead

So my K7 is showing up today, any recommendations on what bios I should flash?


----------



## mus1mus

F3 is doing great for me so far.


----------



## THUMPer1

F3 BIOS. It will probably come with F2


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> F3 is doing great for me so far.


No problems with overclocking on F3?


----------



## happyxix

Flashed to F3. Applied known OC settings from F2. Board now showing me Dd error and I cannot get back into the BIOS. On backup BIOS now, but does anyone know how I can reflash my main BIOS from the backup BIOS? The instructions online makes it seem like it should be automatic... but it isn't.

I have since flicked the switches back to Single Bios and Main Bios, but the Backup Bios LED is on and not the main, which makes me think I am still on my Backup even though the switch is flicked to Main.

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyxix*
> 
> Flashed to F3. Applied known OC settings from F2. Board now showing me Dd error and I cannot get back into the BIOS. On backup BIOS now, but does anyone know how I can reflash my main BIOS from the backup BIOS? The instructions online makes it seem like it should be automatic... but it isn't.
> 
> I have since flicked the switches back to Single Bios and Main Bios, but the Backup Bios LED is on and not the main, which makes me think I am still on my Backup even though the switch is flicked to Main.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated!


AFAIK: Put it into single BIOS mode. Boot to backup. Go into QFlash. While in QFlash, flip switch to main BIOS. Flash.


----------



## sakeo

I got my board yesterday. I can't get to post. The led display says Ab and the cpu led light besides the display is red, the other 3 are off. I get no display on any of the port on my video card. Also there's no power on any of the usb slots. Sometimes the Ab code and led stay there forever and sometimes it throws 3E and does what looks like a reboot and the code scroll then comeback to the same point.

I tried reseating the cpu. Clearing Bios with the jumper and the button and the battery, switching bios, dual and single bios mode. Tired the trick to start monitor only once the Ab code stays there for a couple seconds without reboot, I swapped for another working video card. All to no avail. Took the MB out of the case and on test bench didn't change a thing.

CPU: 1700
GPU: RX470
PSU: CX650M
RAM: Corsair Vengeance lpx CMK32GX4M4A2400OC16R
SSD: 960 EVO (had it in at first but took it out the have one less variable)

Any ideas?


----------



## Praetorr

Have you tried with only 1 stick of ram? Also are you sure the PSU is good? Just a couple quick thoughts.


----------



## Worldwin

So flashed back to F2 bios and the cpu still refuses to downclock running at 3.7ghz at all times with XFR boosting whenever. This kind of **** really makes me hate being early adopter. I will let you guys be the sacrifice next time around.

UPDATE: Turns out the increased power consumption was my gpu (150w->90w). SAVE ME VEGA. Still refuses to downclock though.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> So flashed back to F2 bios and the cpu still refuses to downclock running at 3.7ghz at all times with XFR boosting whenever. This kind of **** really makes me hate being early adopter. I will let you guys be the sacrifice next time around.


Sell it.


----------



## sakeo

Yes forgot to mention, tried different psu (working from another machine), and tried one stick (4 of them, one at a time) in all the slots. Still get the same error code still no video. My monitor shows if I unplug the hdmi or dvi cable and says cable not connected, when it is connected is says no signal.


----------



## KsaRedFx

I'll be honest, my K7 is giving me absolutely abysmal OC results, and I know it's not my chip.

Testing between two different motherboards (A B350 and the K7) with the same chip here's my results:

*B350:*
CPU: _4.0Ghz @ 1.4v stable._ & _4.1Ghz @ 1.435v stable._
Memory: No problems booting 2933Mhz first try.

*K7:*
CPU: _4.0Ghz @ 1.46v stable._
Memory: Bootloops from 3200Mhz XMP until it boots with 2133 no XMP

I'm not going over 1.46v right now.

Gonna try F3 and see how it goes.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KsaRedFx*
> 
> I'll be honest, my K7 is giving me absolutely abysmal OC results, and I know it's not my chip.
> 
> Testing between two different motherboards (A B350 and the K7) with the same chip here's my results:
> 
> *B350:*
> CPU: _4.0Ghz @ 1.4v stable._ & _4.1Ghz @ 1.435v stable._
> Memory: No problems booting 2933Mhz first try.
> 
> *K7:*
> CPU: _4.0Ghz @ 1.46v stable._
> Memory: Bootloops from 3200Mhz XMP until it boots with 2133 no XMP
> 
> I'm not going over 1.46v right now.
> 
> Gonna try F3 and see how it goes.


That's what vdroop will do, and it's going to be different on every board, and also potentially every bios update.

Without a DMM soldered to the back of the motherboard we won't know how much these boards are providing under load. Another member, Chew, mentioned that theres approximately a 75mV vdroop on one of the gigabyte boards (pretty sure he mentioned the G5, which is identical to the K7). This would perfectly explain the difference between your 4ghz overclocks from board to board.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KsaRedFx*
> 
> I'll be honest, my K7 is giving me absolutely abysmal OC results, and I know it's not my chip.
> 
> Testing between two different motherboards (A B350 and the K7) with the same chip here's my results:
> 
> *B350:*
> CPU: _4.0Ghz @ 1.4v stable._ & _4.1Ghz @ 1.435v stable._
> Memory: No problems booting 2933Mhz first try.
> 
> *K7:*
> CPU: _4.0Ghz @ 1.46v stable._
> Memory: Bootloops from 3200Mhz XMP until it boots with 2133 no XMP
> 
> I'm not going over 1.46v right now.
> 
> Gonna try F3 and see how it goes.


Whoa. I´ve been considering selling my 1700X, since I need to give it 1.431v to get it absolutely stable on 3.9Ghz (IBT, X264, GTAV kind of stable). Granted the Temps are still really good since I'm still well below 70° in Gaming.

Now I see it could also be the board eh? (At least partly) And I'm not even talking about not beeing able to get my RAMs over 2933Mhz, when I was paying extra to have Ryzen compatible 3200 Mhz Ram on a MOBO that was advertized beeing able to run 3600Mhz with BCLK.

Way to go for a supposedly higher end board.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd say the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performance, favors F3D as well.
> 
> BTW, your F9 issue, was it an instant F9--board reboot Or q-code shuffle--F9--reboot loop?


I'm going to check that tomorrow. But from memory it wasnt instant.

I'm also going to test F3 tonight. Hope it helps.

edit: F3 seems to work just aswell (or as bad) as F3D. No probs on 2933CL14 (with or without setting XMP profile first). But 3200 still goes F9. And yes it goes there pretty much right away. There are two or three numbers first but then F9 -> reboot x3.

Ah well, since they seem to have taken this Ram kit off their support list, I´m stuck with overpriced RAMs I guess.

edit 2: Also overclocking the BCLK is totally impossible for me. I've tried 102,5 103, 104. Windows black screens right befor login. I guess because of my 290X.









My luck has totally run dry on this board.


----------



## KsaRedFx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> That's what vdroop will do, and it's going to be different on every board, and also potentially every bios update.
> 
> Without a DMM soldered to the back of the motherboard we won't know how much these boards are providing under load. Another member, Chew, mentioned that theres approximately a 75mV vdroop on one of the gigabyte boards (pretty sure he mentioned the G5, which is identical to the K7). This would perfectly explain the difference between your 4ghz overclocks from board to board.


Isn't this what LLC is specifically designed to combat? You set a voltage and LLC tries to combat the vdroop to your CPU across the board and adjust up for that 75mV?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KsaRedFx*
> 
> Isn't this what LLC is specifically designed to combat? You set a voltage and LLC tries to combat the vdroop to your CPU across the board and adjust up for that 75mV?


Yes, but if you're using the same LLC settings on each board (and if they do in fact provide the same amount of load voltage correction), there could still be a different vdroop on each board.

Like I said before, and no ill-will intended, without accurate voltage readout points or having a DMM soldered to the proper spot on he board, we have no idea what voltages are being provided. Now this doesn't mean the K7 is a bad board, but it would be a shame if there was a higher delta in entered voltage vs load/reported, especially on a "high end board".

It also helps when users try and report these through support tickets; the Gigabyte forums, and tickets I have open seem to have been fairly successful as of recent. They've been pushing out a lot of changes and helpful feedback.


----------



## KsaRedFx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Yes, but if you're using the same LLC settings on each board (and if they do in fact provide the same amount of load voltage correction), there could still be a different vdroop on each board.
> 
> Like I said before, and no ill-will intended, without accurate voltage readout points or having a DMM soldered to the proper spot on he board, we have no idea what voltages are being provided. Now this doesn't mean the K7 is a bad board, but it would be a shame if there was a higher delta in entered voltage vs load/reported, especially on a "high end board".
> 
> It also helps when users try and report these through support tickets; the Gigabyte forums, and tickets I have open seem to have been fairly successful as of recent. They've been pushing out a lot of changes and helpful feedback.


Mine is set to auto, so I had hoped it would go between LLC settings to compensate for the droop I'm getting.

Thanks for the info at least, I'll try adding 75mV to the settings I'm using and figure out where to send a ticket to Gigabyte


----------



## KsaRedFx

As a side note, anyone noticing in F3 that the CPU cores no longer downclock when not in use?


----------



## colorfuel

AFAIR they didnt do it on F3D either. Neither through BIOS OCing, nor through Ryzen Master. I didnt try offset in Bios, since my first try with that didnt work out so well.

I'm setting the Ram in Bios and using Ryzen Master with profiles atm. So I chose which setting I need for the tasks at hand.


----------



## Artikbot

According to AMD that shouldn't be a problem - they say it's because most if not all applications only read the last P state the core was in and not the current state, as the cores enter sleep mode.

I tested power draw and it hasn't changed at all (cores downclocking vs not downclocking according to CPU-Z), so it seems to be right.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KsaRedFx*
> 
> As a side note, anyone noticing in F3 that the CPU cores no longer downclock when not in use?


I heard it does if you set the multiplier to a fraction, like 15.25x. Haven't tried it myself though.


----------



## KsaRedFx

In F2, the core downclocking (dubbed AMD Cool 'n Quiet mode) was working properly with a BIOS or a RyZen Master overclock.
Definitely not working in F3* at all... Kinda disappointed but I'll live with it.


----------



## KsaRedFx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I heard it does if you set the multiplier to a fraction, like 15.25x. Haven't tried it myself though.


I'll try that right now.
Edit: It does not work @ 39.25


----------



## KsaRedFx

Seems that in F3 they've fixed a lot of the vdroop issues, possibly by tweaking the LLC.
Much better OC performance out of F3 over F2

I can get 4.0Ghz stable @ 1.4v.
I can run 4.0Ghz for 60s @ 1.35v.

Gonna find out where in the middle there it'll survive.

LLC auto, not offsetting for that 75mV.


----------



## KsaRedFx

Anyone know why CPU (From motherboard) reports 50C and CPU (Tctl) reports 85?
Did they -15 the package temp? On top of the -20 from Tctl?


----------



## Praetorr

Downclocking/Cool 'N Quiet works fine for me with F3 & Win 10 using the Balanced power plan.

My CPU goes down to I believe 2.2Ghz when idle.


----------



## KsaRedFx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Downclocking/Cool 'N Quiet works fine for me with F3 & Win 10 using the Balanced power plan.
> 
> My CPU goes down to I believe 2.2Ghz when idle.


I'm using the exact same setup. F2 used to downclock for me, but F3 does not.

CCX1 cores would go to 22, CCX2 would go to 19.5


----------



## webhead

An update on my build, got the K7 today and installed it without a hitch. I managed to overclock my ram to 3200ghz after flashing to F3. Running 2x 16gb G.Skill V series 14-14-14-34. I also overclocked the CPU to 3.7ghz, and will try to go to 4.0ghz after getting the mounting bracket for my H105. I also noticed that the CPU isn't Downclocking/Cool 'N Quite and stays at 3.7 all the time, still tinkering though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KsaRedFx*
> 
> Anyone know why CPU (From motherboard) reports 50C and CPU (Tctl) reports 85?
> Did they -15 the package temp? On top of the -20 from Tctl?


TCTL should be considered +20C from TDie for X chips.
CPU Temp is 15C lower than TDie.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Downclocking/Cool 'N Quiet works fine for me with F3 & Win 10 using the Balanced power plan.
> 
> My CPU goes down to I believe 2.2Ghz when idle.


Oced?


----------



## KsaRedFx

So now I have to offset my stuff +15 instead of -20?
God damn it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KsaRedFx*
> 
> So now I have to offset my stuff +15 instead of -20?
> God damn it.


Nope.

-35C


----------



## KsaRedFx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> -35C


If it's offset -15 from TDie (Realistically, the correct temp)
It's -35 from what my profiles are set to, but I need to +15 "CPU" temp to get "real"
Before I had to -20 "CPU" temp to get "real"

Because I'm always trying to get that correct temperature.


----------



## Timur Born

I'm feeling like a preacher here, but since AMD unfortunately failed to provide a proper explanation of how temperature readings work I had to analyze the behavior of CPU temp (Tctl) and the respective offsets (plural!) myself. Here is in short what I found out using a 1800X on an Asus Crosshair Hero VI board. The "Sense Skew" BIOS option of the Asus CH6 makes this even more confusing, but I don't know how Gigabyte implemented their Tctl and CPU readings. If any skew is active then read my word of warning at the end of the post.

The problem is that the temperature offset on X processors is not a fixed +20 C the way AMD explained. It changes dynamically, seemingly based on the CPU instruction set that us currently used by software. There are three offsets: +0 C (base), +10 C and +20 C.

Which offset is used does not seem to depend on current temperature or even CPU load in terms of percentage, but really on what CPU instructions are currently used. The software "Statuscore" can be used to demonstrate this, because it seems to use +10 C inducing instruction sets when even (2, 4..) cores are stressed, but +20 C inducing instructions when odd cores (1, 3..) are stressed.

Most of the time offsets jump up in one go, but decrease only gradually. If the current temp reading is in between base and an offset then it might increase gradually instead of jumping.

At full idle no offset (+0 C) is applied and your readings with "Sense Skew" enabled might show something weird, like being 10-20 C below your room's ambient temperature. You will get a +0 C offset mostly only while using the "Power Safer" and maybe "Balanced" plan.

Often you might see your temps jump up by +10 C regularly, just to have it drop down gradually and then jump up by +10 C again. This happens because some software/driver/service in the background induced the +10C offset shortly and then released it again.

Most of the common stress tests induce the +20 C offset, but "Heavyload" is a good example of a stress test that only induces the +10 C offset, even though it draw the very same current/power as some other stress tests that induce the +20 C offset.

To make things more complicated, once Tctl hits 95 C any offset is gradually decreased to match 95 C, at the same time soft throttling (down to about x30) increases gradually. This continues until the offset hits +0 C and the real CPU temp hits 95 C. At this point hard throttling to x5.5 (0.5 GHz!) happens and Tctl is allowed to increase over 95 C. At 115 C Tctl a thermal shutdown happens.

One word of warning: If your motherboard uses "Sense Skew" by default then it artificially lower Tctl to a point where your CPU might hardly reach its soft throttling points, never reaches its hard throttling point and especially never does a thermal shutdown. Instead your CPU will likely crash (Code 8 on the CH6) and still gets some voltage applied (1 V on the CH6).


----------



## KsaRedFx

I can 100% guarantee you, this is not what happens for me.

I get the +20 offset under idle, full load, partial load, and anything you want in-between.
I also know that the temp doesn't change if I hit 95C; Because I've seen 1800X's reporting 115C on TCTL

I, for the most part have paid attention to TCTL up to this point, but the F3 BIOS is giving me -35 from TCTL (Which, including AMD's offset, is -15 from "Real")
My CPU is definitely not idling at 50-60C under water, and not running max at 85C under water either.

Edit; Before Gigabytes F3 BIOS my "CPU" temp from motherboard was the same as TCTL


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KsaRedFx*
> 
> I can 100% guarantee you, this is not what happens for me.
> 
> I get the +20 offset under idle, full load, partial load, and anything you want in-between.


You don't know if any of your background processed invokes the +20 C offset even while you deem your system idle. Did you ever see straight jumps of +10 or +20 happen? Maybe Gigabyte catches the Offset, though, and either turns it into a permanent +0 or a permanent +20, could be possible. If different motherboard vendors' BIOS would skew this differently then we are in even more of a mess than we already are without skewing the readings.








Quote:


> I also know that the temp doesn't change if I hit 95C; Because I've seen 1800X's reporting 115C on TCTL


Like I wrote, Tctl is allowed to climb over 95 C once the CPU's real temperature (excluding offset) reaches 95 C. Did you see hard throttling to 0.5 Ghz at this point? Even more important, did your CPU a thermal shutdown at 115 C? If not then your motherboard might indeed use a permanent +20 offset at 95 C instead of gradually decreasing the offset. One reason for me posting here is that I'd like to know how Gigabyte handles this.

This is what hard throttling looks like at over 95 C real CPU temp:


Quote:


> I, for the most part have paid attention to TCTL up to this point, but the F3 BIOS is giving me -35 from TCTL (Which, including AMD's offset, is -15 from "Real")


What does the new version of Ryzen Master read? It applies a fixed -20 C offset to Tctl for its own readings (just like HWinfo's "Tdie" does).


----------



## KsaRedFx

My current RyZen Master reports the same as TCTL
Also, my motherboard on F2 always reported CPU "Package" temp as the same temperature that TCTL reported. Basically 1:1

Here's my current results; (Note I don't get TDie!)


Currently RyZen Master 1.0.0.0277, I'll go look for an update.

Edit: Got an update; RyZen master now reports -20 from TCTL

Realized you had more questions;
No, the CPU didn't scale back at all over the 100C reported TCTL. (Aida64 reports throttling, and reported none)
No, thermal shutdown was never reached.
No, I've never seen the temperatures spike up +10's under load.

I had another motherboard that also did the exact same things as this Gigabyte K7. (Asus B350)


----------



## mus1mus

Even my forays to 1.6V Vcore didn't force a Thermal shutdown.

Instability induced-shut downs, yeah, a lot.


----------



## Timur Born

On the screenshot you saw a thermal shutdown happened a few seconds later when Tctl reached 115 C. At this point Tctl does not use an offset on my CH6, so this is the real CPU temp.

Here is another screenshot where the real CPU temp is about the same 110 - 115 C as in the last one, evident by the socket temps. But due to the "Sense Skew" function of the BIOS Tctl is reported in the 60s (ignore SIO CPU), -20 C even in the 40s! A few seconds later the CPU crashed to Code 8 instead of a thermal shutdown, because the BIOS kept it from doing said shutdown due to Tctl skewing. I made a video of that, because I knew it would happen within the next seconds (and no, I don't do precognitions







).



So as a Gigabyte owner I would thoroughly test how the BIOS messes with temp readings.


----------



## mus1mus

As an owner of a different board that has no idea about these Gigas nor people's cooling solution here, I would stop the placebo. Wait a bit and I'll show you no throttling past 95C.

Who among you here is brave enough to try the Auto Voltages technique?



Seems to sustain better clocks.


----------



## Timur Born

Keep in mind that I am writing about stock run CPUs! Overclocked is a whole different thing, because throttling is disabled then anyway. You can drive your CPU all the way up to thermal shutdown (or crash) without seeing any throttling. At least that is my current observation without in-depth tests.


----------



## mus1mus

Then keep in mind that on a normal situation, no stock settings will reach 115C or even 95C TCTL.


----------



## Timur Born

Other than your fans or pump failing maybe.







And overclocked when throttling is disabled I would like for the BIOS not to mess with thermal shutdown, which the CH6 BIOS does by default for X CPUs. For safety you might want to check how your Gigabyte BIOS handles this.

I also find it odd that you Gigabyte users don't seem to get changing offsets and temp jumping. If this is another thing handled differently by different BIOS versions then the whole Tctl mess just got more complex.


----------



## KsaRedFx

There's definitely no TCTL temperature skewing going on with Gigabyte boards.
For now...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Other than your fans or pump failing maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And overclocked when throttling is disabled I would like for the BIOS not to mess with thermal shutdown, which the CH6 BIOS does by default for X CPUs. For safety you might want to check how your Gigabyte BIOS handles this.
> 
> I also find it odd that you Gigabyte users don't seem to get changing offsets and temp jumping. If this is another thing handled differently by different BIOS versions then the whole Tctl mess just got more complex.


I find it rather odd that you are here. I remember seeing your theory getting dumped in the CH6 thread anyway. What makes you think this will be a better place?


----------



## Timur Born

Maybe you should be a nicer person to other people who try to contribute to others? This is not a p*ss*ng contest, but users working together to get the most out of their platforms (and money spent).

Nothing got dumped in the CH6 thread and I am here trying to help making sense of Tctl readings. If results on a Gigabyte board are different then it helps get a full picture of what is going on, like knowing that motherboard BIOS programmers might be messing with this on top of the initial confusing already present.

Exchange of observations and interpretations, you know. Like talking to each other about technical intricacies instead of just showing off overclock benchmark numbers.


----------



## mus1mus

So how many times do you need to hear that what you are seeing does not happen here?

We don't even have skew control dude. Since you didn't know that, what gives?


----------



## Timur Born

Thanks for the information, KsaRedFx, very much appreciated! If your CPU doesn't do a thermal shutdown at 115 C I wouldn't be too sure about no skew being present, though. Just keep an eye on that one.

Concerning the offset (regardless of skew): Do other Gigabyte users also not see any Tctl jumping, like during normal desktop use seeing the temp jump by +10 C just to see it gradually drop and then jump up again?


----------



## SpanglishKing

Finally got it Running. I Had a Problem installing Windows. seems that updating Bios to (F3) version. Solved my issue. now I am looking for help in OC and getting Ram to 3200mhz. anybody knows BIOS SETTINGS?


----------



## mus1mus

3 pages back. or this:
https://1drv.ms/w/s!AuAkU2AiD24nljpx-7EggJaAkFPY

That was using F3B. F3 seems to be more stable for me.


----------



## Sicklysweet

Hi, hello there !









As you may already know, the *G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX Flare X* was removed from Gigabyte QVL very little time ago (F3 bios release)... BTW, I'm on a 1700X (****ty corsair h100iv2 with useless link software as of today)

I suppose I'm not the only one currently stuck at 2933mhz with/without xmp, manual timings etc etc... etc etc...
I don't know if the subject's been treated already, I spent quite a few hours reading forums (particularly this one) in search for inspiration.

I think I tried most tricks indicated + the ones that came to my mind (single /double bios, remove batt, reflash bioses (though through the windows app) and then some....

Right no I'm tearing off what's left of my hair out trying to get to the promised 3200mhz. The fact is I DID manage to get the promised timings & speed ONCE at 3.4Ghz (on f3beta, double bios if I'm correct) then it reverted back to 2400mhz with crappy timings. (Now each time I try setting 3200, I get the infamous bootloop) I tried F2, F3 beta and F3E til now.

Now I'm wondering what to do : Keep this mem kit risking being stuck forever at 2933mhz 14 14 14 34, or have it exchanged ? I have very little time to send it back if needed. Has ANY of you managed to deal with this problem already ??
If ind myself puzzzled, having bought this supposedly "more compatible ram"... I also opened a ticket directly to Gigabyte, but found no existing answer on their forums.

I also would like to ask you if you think it's relevant to wait or go for something else, even with loosened timings (I haven't seen many kits going down to such timings 14/14/14/34... Should I favor speed (3200 cl 16) over my actual max ??? (2933 cl14) I really don't know what to do. G.skill's site still show the K7 on their QVL...

Thank your your time, and please forgive the possible mistakes as it's not my native tongue


----------



## WheresWally

@mus1mus Please don't link to the copy on Microsoft OneDrive directly, it has been attached to a message here at this link http://www.overclock.net/attachments/47329, use that instead. I am disabling the link you provided in your response.

@Sicklysweet I better check the QVL again, I hadn't realized the Flare X RAM was removed.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oced?


Nope. I'm not going to mess around with OCing for at least 6 months. I assume by then BIOS will be out of beta.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> You don't know if any of your background processed invokes the +20 C offset even while you deem your system idle. Did you ever see straight jumps of +10 or +20 happen?


For the record, I have definitely seen this in my unscientific testing, at least on F2 (I have less time spent with F3).

I forget who specifically, but I've seen someone else, perhaps at the Anandtech or Xtremesystems forums, discussing essentially the same concept you're bringing up (i.e., that the temperature reporting is adjusted on-the-fly based-on instruction set being utilized).

When I read that the first time, it really resonated with me personally because I was seeing a lot of (seemingly) bizarre spikes in temperature at idle/semi-idle which I've never seen with any other system and any other CPU. Again, it's unscientific, but something just didn't "seem right" with Ryzen's temperature reporting.

I hope we can figure all of this out eventually. Coming from Sandy Bridge where it was very easy to get core temperatures, AMD seems to have dropped the ball somewhat, at least in terms of clearly communicating with customers regarding temperatures and temperature reporting.


----------



## happyxix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KsaRedFx*
> 
> I can 100% guarantee you, this is not what happens for me.
> 
> I get the +20 offset under idle, full load, partial load, and anything you want in-between.
> I also know that the temp doesn't change if I hit 95C; Because I've seen 1800X's reporting 115C on TCTL
> 
> I, for the most part have paid attention to TCTL up to this point, but the F3 BIOS is giving me -35 from TCTL (Which, including AMD's offset, is -15 from "Real")
> My CPU is definitely not idling at 50-60C under water, and not running max at 85C under water either.
> 
> Edit; Before Gigabytes F3 BIOS my "CPU" temp from motherboard was the same as TCTL


This temperature mess is all kinds of confusing. If 1.01 Ryzen Master is supposed to show the "real" Tj, then it is reporting +15 from what my mobo is say and really messing up my fan curve.



I do get random Temp spikes running Prime 95 from 64C on Ryzen Master to about 72C before lowering back down to 64C.

Currently on F3 OCed to 3.85 on 1.35V. I used to run stable at 1.3V on F2...so F3 was a downgrade on that front.


----------



## colorfuel

What happens when your OC fails? Mine just locks up with a black screen (fans still running, mobo still indicating "OC" ) , and I need to reboot the system myself. I've never seen a bsod or some such.

I'm currently running 3.9 @ 1.43v. The temps Tctl stays below 95° in standard IBT and Tdie below 75°, VRM MOS temps stay under 70°. So I wonder If its safe to let it run 24/7. The temps seem good to me.

Any suggestion?


----------



## mus1mus

Low Vcore - Black screen

Give it something like 0.0125, 0.0250 etc. baby steps. I find it just within 0.0125V - 0.0250V to pass. Or drop CPU Frequency by 25MHz.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyxix*
> 
> This temperature mess is all kinds of confusing. If 1.01 Ryzen Master is supposed to show the "real" Tj, then it is reporting +15 from what my mobo is say and really messing up my fan curve.
> 
> 
> 
> I do get random Temp spikes running Prime 95 from 64C on Ryzen Master to about 72C before lowering back down to 64C.
> 
> Currently on F3 OCed to 3.85 on 1.35V. I used to run stable at 1.3V on F2...so F3 was a downgrade on that front.


Don't complicate yourselves too much as if the values report different stuff.

TCTL - TDIE +20
TDIE = Ryzen Master Temps
TCPU = TDIE - 15C

SKEW is not the reason for these temps. Just BIOS offset implementation.

Graph your temps and you will see they are based off a single source.

Which one would I base my temps? TDIE.
Which temp controls fans? TCPU.


----------



## Scottland

Swapped out my RAM for some Samsung B-Die (Team Group Dark Pro 3200). Boots and 3200 and so far, no issues. Will try and push a little more this evening to see if I can get upto 3400 ish.


----------



## Alwrath

Well guys I hit a brick wall. Tried F3 bios, my 4 ghz oc became unstable. Tried F3D and same thing. Reverted back to F2 and now I can game at 4 ghz again. Overclocked the blck from 100 to 100.5 and got 4.02 ghz stable with 1.42 voltage LLC at extreme. Not really happy with this overclock so im returning my board and im gonna try my luck on the asus crosshair 6 hero I just ordered from the egg. Its been fun trying out a Gigabyte motherboard and I am impressed with it, hardware wise this board is excellent and memory gets to 2933 NP, gonna see what cpu oc and mem oc I can get with the crosshair


----------



## colorfuel

I wish I was able to go 4.0 Ghz under 1.45 at all. And you're exchaning the board?









Too much hassle to me for just 0.1Ghz.


----------



## Alwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I wish I was able to go 4.0 Ghz under 1.45 at all. And you're exchaning the board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much hassle to me for just 0.1Ghz.


Well it looks like the Asus just has better phases for overclocking so im going to compare the difference and post my findings so that way everyone can be more informed and we can make better choices for our motherboards.


----------



## mus1mus

There's a trick for better OC I have learned from another member off Gigabyte Ryzen BIOS forum.

VCore - Auto
LLC Extreme

Was able to hold my 4100 OC longer than Manual VCore and High LLC.

Drawback? I haven't tested much to see if VRM heats up higher than Manual. And VCore essentially is just based off default VID + LLC VBoost.
Software monitoring will tell you you are running at a slightly less VCore and still maintain stability. It's pretty much how LLC works anyway. Higher Value = faster VRM response to load changes.

Also note: when doing Offset, make sure to set the VCore Value to Normal and only add a certain amount of Offset.
If you decide to go back to Manual or Auto Voltage, make sure the Offset is reverted back to 0.00000 or else, Offset rules over everything.

Weird chit eh?

Auto Voltage also allows the VCore to go down (0.3ish on mine) while CPU frequency remains static to max. Not sure if it's just my OS or Dynamic Frequency is just not working.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There's a trick for better OC I have learned from another member off Gigabyte Ryzen BIOS forum.
> 
> VCore - Auto
> LLC Extreme
> 
> Was able to hold my 4100 OC longer than Manual VCore and High LLC.
> 
> Drawback? I haven't tested much to see if VRM heats up higher than Manual. And VCore essentially is just based off default VID + LLC VBoost.
> Software monitoring will tell you you are running at a slightly less VCore and still maintain stability. It's pretty much how LLC works anyway. Higher Value = faster VRM response to load changes.
> 
> Also note: when doing Offset, make sure to set the VCore Value to Normal and only add a certain amount of Offset.
> If you decide to go back to Manual or Auto Voltage, make sure the Offset is reverted back to 0.00000 or else, Offset rules over everything.
> 
> Weird chit eh?
> 
> Auto Voltage also allows the VCore to go down (0.3ish on mine) while CPU frequency remains static to max. Not sure if it's just my OS or Dynamic Frequency is just not working.


I tried VCORE at auto and LLC at extreme at 3.9, but it crashed. So IDK what that means other than voltage is too low.

I ran into an issue with F3, I disabled SMT for giggles, and then tried to turn it back an and it didn't. I had to load defaults. annoying...


----------



## colorfuel

I tried it aswell, vcore auto, llc extreme, 3.9ghz. Cinebench worked, which is already quite impressive at these "low" volts on my CPU.

But on IBT sys crashed on standard settings at the 7th loop.

I'm going to try Realbench and/or GTA-V now, to see if it may be good enough for some gaming.


----------



## THUMPer1

On auto I was only getting 1.23 or so vcore. Obviously not enough for my chip. No big deal, 1.35 is stable, and it stays cool


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> I tried VCORE at auto and LLC at extreme at 3.9, but it crashed. So IDK what that means other than voltage is too low.
> 
> I ran into an issue with F3, I disabled SMT for giggles, and then tried to turn it back an and it didn't. I had to load defaults. annoying...


Could be your default VCore. Mine sits around 1.35 IIRC without Offsets at High LLC = as close to BIOS under load. So 4GHz did it at 1.37ish. I need 1.412 minimum for Prime Blend 12GB RAM.

Ohh. SMT huh? What did you get about it? Was hitting 1300ish in Cinebench a while ago.
Put it, 6GHz 7700K!








Wprime at 122seconds. 5.6GHz 7700K as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I tried it aswell, vcore auto, llc extreme, 3.9ghz. Cinebench worked, which is already quite impressive at these "low" volts on my CPU.
> 
> But on IBT sys crashed on standard settings at the 7th loop.
> 
> I'm going to try Realbench and/or GTA-V now, to see if it may be good enough for some gaming.


Just run Realbench long enough. 4 hours minimum. It's not about WHEA errors. It about the black screen issue with insufficient VCore. You pass that, don't worry about Prime or IBT.


----------



## colorfuel

I'm always getting around 1.35 on auto either way. My CPU needs it.


----------



## happyxix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Low Vcore - Black screen
> 
> Give it something like 0.0125, 0.0250 etc. baby steps. I find it just within 0.0125V - 0.0250V to pass. Or drop CPU Frequency by 25MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't complicate yourselves too much as if the values report different stuff.
> 
> TCTL - TDIE +20
> TDIE = Ryzen Master Temps
> TCPU = TDIE - 15C
> 
> SKEW is not the reason for these temps. Just BIOS offset implementation.
> 
> Graph your temps and you will see they are based off a single source.
> 
> Which one would I base my temps? TDIE.
> Which temp controls fans? TCPU.


Yea, that is what I figured. Coming from a 3570K, I am not used to my processor idling in the 45C range. I am using a Noctua D15 which I thought would at least match close to an AIO water loop. The 3570K in comparison idled in the upper 20s/lower 30s.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> [...]
> Just run Realbench long enough. 4 hours minimum. It's not about WHEA errors. It about the black screen issue with insufficient VCore. You pass that, don't worry about Prime or IBT.


Realbench, setting on 16Gig RAM, crashed after 5 Min. So... not really stable.

I guess the Extreme setting only adds up to 0.075v, which would give about 1.425v max (I'm not seeing this on HWMonitor btw. just guessing). My CPU needs 1.436 to run stable.


----------



## DCR81

Someone an idea why the voltage for core # 1 is much lower than that of the other cores? Maybe board or cpu broken?


----------



## Tasm

For some reason, i cant get my memory past 2133 MHz. Its driving me nuts!


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> For some reason, i cant get my memory past 2133 MHz. Its driving me nuts!


Me too. I have no idea how to fix it and a lot of other people don't seem to have the problem


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Me too. I have no idea how to fix it and a lot of other people don't seem to have the problem


What mems do you have?

I am using Geil EVO X.

No mather and i do, it always stays at 2133 MHz. It doesnt assume any value regarding memory.


----------



## mus1mus

What's the XMP?

I have tested D-Dies, Double sided Hynix in Ripjaws trim, 4 sticks B-Dies, and 4-stick Microns. The hardest one to dial is the Hynix. 2400 XMP works though.


----------



## Sev501

Hey all! Finally, I can now contribute (?) or maybe can get answers here now hehe.

After a bit of crazy fiasco with flashing bios, I can now safely (?) say that I'm running on bios F3 from the support page.
System is:
Noctua's NH-D15
1700x
x370 Gaming K7
2x8gb G.Skill Trident Z 3200 mhz (F4-320016C-8GTZSK)

I'm currently running things at stock, but have just turned on XMP to make my rams go 3200mhz..
Sooooooo which app does show the right temps?

Here is from Ryzen Master:



And here from HWinfo:




Among the gigabyte utilities on the mobo support page what did you guys get?
What software can we use to modify or fine tune fan profiles within windows
Did you also install those Creative drivers and realtek ones?

Sorry for alot of questions been silently backreading the thread.

Thanks all !!


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, when you take screenshots regarding temps, open several apps to verify which is which. Screen shots from different apps running at different times can be a bit tricky.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> What mems do you have?
> 
> I am using Geil EVO X.
> 
> No mather and i do, it always stays at 2133 MHz. It doesnt assume any value regarding memory.


I have G-Skill Trident-Z 3000, with Hynix chips. 4x16GB.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, when you take screenshots regarding temps, open several apps to verify which is which. Screen shots from different apps running at different times can be a bit tricky.


Heh noted, thanks about the help!

I'm now trying for stability and is running prime95.

BUT there is something.....

What does that mean? I have a bad setting in oc somewhere?


All of the OC is done via bios
CPU Multi 38
Vcore 1.3
VSoc 1.1
XMP is On

everything else is default/auto.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the XMP?
> 
> I have tested D-Dies, Double sided Hynix in Ripjaws trim, 4 sticks B-Dies, and 4-stick Microns. The hardest one to dial is the Hynix. 2400 XMP works though.


What do you mean by "hardest one to dial"? What happens when you select a speed above 2400?


----------



## mus1mus

sev5
Start with just the CPU for now. Turn Off XMP and set it to 2133 while trying to get the max clocks for your CPU. Deal with the memory later.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> What do you mean by "hardest one to dial"? What happens when you select a speed above 2400?


Hardest to OC on this platform. Hynix can't go past 2400 MHz on my system. No timings nor Voltage can fix them.

F9 boot loop for me.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> F9 boot loop for me.


Can you please describe this?

For me, I can set them at 3000 and the system takes 4 or 5 tries to turn on, but it boots eventually and it shows up a srunning at 3000 in Gigabyte apps, but not in CPU-Z, where it is always 1064.

I will try manually setting 1200 though. That would be a really nice boost.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Can you please describe this?
> 
> For me, I can set them at 3000 and the system takes 4 or 5 tries to turn on, but it boots eventually and it shows up a srunning at 3000 in Gigabyte apps, but not in CPU-Z, where it is always 1064.
> 
> I will try manually setting 1200 though. That would be a really nice boost.


I described it here: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/47329
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: F9 issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who have no access to a debug speaker, but are keen enough to observe the board behaviour relating to F9 boot loop issue, I have found 2 distinct characteristics of the mentioned fault.
> 
> 1. F9 (3 beeps) > board restart > F9 > board restart loop.
> This is the loop I have mentioned in the guide above.
> 
> Assumption: CAS Latency too low.
> 
> Fix: Increase CAS Latency value in the Memory Settings a step.
> 
> So uf your previous setting as 3200-14-14-14-14-34 fails with the loop described, try to set it to 3200-15-15-15-15-35 and try to reboot. It will likely default to 16-15-15-15 anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. F9 (continues 3-beep sequence) > Q-Code shuffle > F9 > Q-Code Shuffle loop
> 
> This one differs from the issue mentioned above as this doesn't force a board restart.
> 
> Assumption: TRCD and/or TRP too low. Usually, TRCD.
> 
> Now this is the tricky part as it is not shown as TRCD in the BIOS. But rather, TRCDRD.
> 
> This became apparent when I am tweaking my timings for the Micron Kit I have posted.
> 
> The said kit accepts (boots normally) with timings 16-20-20-20-36. But fails to boot into Windows with 18-18-18-18-38, but works okay again with 16-19-8-16-36.
> 
> See the pattern?
> 
> Hopefully this helps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Memory OC end Result using Micron chips


F9 is caused by a memory training issue. If the memory cannot pass memory training, it will try to reboot 3 times. After the 3rd, it will revert back to 2133 clock speed. Try the tips above and see if you can raise your to 2666 if not 2933. The Hynix kit I have tested were dual sided sticks and only rated for 2400MHz.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I described it here: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/47329
> F9 is caused by a memory training issue. If the memory cannot pass memory training, it will try to reboot 3 times. After the 3rd, it will revert back to 2133 clock speed. Try the tips above and see if you can raise your to 2666 if not 2933. The Hynix kit I have tested were dual sided sticks and only rated for 2400MHz.


Thanks! I am running at 2400 now and I will try to push up further.


----------



## mus1mus

I might have to update the guide with the F9 issue and add the E6 halt when doing bclk.


----------



## Sev501

Stressing and seeing if you've won silicon lottery is stressful hahaha

Running tests now to see 1700x 3.9 ghz @ 1.38v be stable...


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I described it here: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/47329
> F9 is caused by a memory training issue. If the memory cannot pass memory training, it will try to reboot 3 times. After the 3rd, it will revert back to 2133 clock speed. Try the tips above and see if you can raise your to 2666 if not 2933. The Hynix kit I have tested were dual sided sticks and only rated for 2400MHz.


I was able to run it a 2666, but not 2933. I might try pushing volts up to 1.4.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I was able to run it a 2666, but not 2933. I might try pushing volts up to 1.4.












Nice! Hynix loves a bit of Voltage.


----------



## colorfuel

I managed to get a conplete standard IBT run with LLC extreme, standard vcore and offset +0,00625. Temps are a good 3-4C lower than my usual 1.436v so this is a progress. AIDA64 is running and stressing while I'm away. Lets hope it stays alive!

Good Idea on the LLC extreme!

edit: And after 3h AIDA64 stress test, the system is still up and running. Tctl max was 91.1C, Tdie max was 71.9C, VRM MOS was 58C max.

Very good. Maybe I can even try to go furthter than 3.9Ghz, which is something I never expected to be able.

Mus1mus gets another +1 rep for this.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I managed to get a conplete standard IBT run with LLC extreme, standard vcore and offset +0,00625. Temps are a good 3-4C lower than my usual 1.436v so this is a progress. AIDA64 is running and stressing while I'm away. Lets hope it stays alive!
> 
> Good Idea on the LLC extreme!
> 
> edit: And after 3h AIDA64 stress test, the system is still up and running. Tctl max was 91.1C, Tdie max was 71.9C, VRM MOS was 58C max.
> 
> Very good. Maybe I can even try to go furthter than 3.9Ghz, which is something I never expected to be able.
> 
> Mus1mus gets another +1 rep for this.


I just tested this method again and check if VRM temps get worse. Nope. Same headroom if not better.
The only thing I would watch for is the VSOC Voltage if that is left on Auto as well. Mine settles to 1.25V. Had to apply an Offset to bring it back to 1.1ish.



Another thing regarding this method, it allows the Voltage to go down at Idle. Lower than CNQ actually.
Under a DMM, the voltage swings can also be captured. Not as low as 0.3ish as the software shows but around 0.5ish low on mine.
Now the funny part is that Clocks are still Static. Mainly because CNQ or downclocking actually stops working if you dial in a CPU clock the same as or over XFR value.
For the 1700X it's 39 Multi. So for CNQ to work, CPU clock needs to be at 3800 and below.
It doesn't matter if I am using BCLK and keeping the multi to 38.


----------



## Tasm

I changed the memory position from 2-4 to 1-3 and i can boot it fine at 2666 MHz.

At 2993 it wont boot, but it will reach the windows screen at 3200 MHz, but it gives an error right away that makes me reboot.

Maybe more voltage? My mems are rated at 1.35V 3200 MHz. I shouldnt take more than that to make 3200 MHz. Should i try 1.4V?

The funny thing is, i can perfeclty boot it at 3200 MHz using only one dimm.

The problem is when you put the second


----------



## mus1mus

1.4V is pretty safe. That or add a tiny bit more VSOC.









If it's not for RAM's effect on performance, I wouldn't really pump my system up to 3200. I can pass 4.1GHz within 1.5V but as soon as i add the 3200 Memory OC, I need moar Voltage on the Core to keep it alive,.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1.4V is pretty safe. That or add a tiny bit more VSOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not for RAM's effect on performance, I wouldn't really pump my system up to 3200. I can pass 4.1GHz within 1.5V but as soon as i add the 3200 Memory OC, I need moar Voltage on the Core to keep it alive,.


Ok, at 1.4V i can enter the Windows with 3200 MHz CL18.

I will probably rool it back to 2666 with lower CL.

Have you been able to make the power savings options to work while OCing?

Because the moment i increase the offset voltage, it will always stick to the max clock and voltage, it wont downclock no mather what.

Any ideias?


----------



## mus1mus

Explained it on above's post.


----------



## xPliZit

Hi!

i am just soooo blown away by this board!!

Coming from a Crosshair VI->MSI Carbon->ASRock Fatality Gaming Pro-> Gigabyte X370 K7.
Flashed latest bios and flipped a switch and BAM! my 2x16GB (Dual Rank)3200 MHz G.Skill were working at CAS14. Flawlessly. Mind blown.
The boot into windows in 10-15 seconds!!! compared to a minute or so on all the other boards.
Just happy to have my RAM running at specs.

Found a major bug though. Running Win10 and Redstone2 all fresh installed.
Installed all gigabyte utilities through the app and when restarted the PC it went straight into BIOS saying something like ...image not found, access denied.
Was able to continue to boot to windows manually by selecting the boot media. However RAM settings were lost and even setting them back to XMP profile would NOT work.
Seeing some F9 loop.
Recovery was only to flash back to F2 BIOS then back to F3. Just reflashing F3 did not help.

Going to start cpu overclocking tonight.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPliZit*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> i am just soooo blown away by this board!!
> 
> Coming from a Crosshair VI->MSI Carbon->ASRock Fatality Gaming Pro-> Gigabyte X370 K7.
> Flashed latest bios and flipped a switch and BAM! my 2x16GB (Dual Rank)3200 MHz G.Skill were working at CAS14. Flawlessly. Mind blown.
> The boot into windows in 10-15 seconds!!! compared to a minute or so on all the other boards.
> Just happy to have my RAM running at specs.
> 
> Found a major bug though. Running Win10 and Redstone2 all fresh installed.
> Installed all gigabyte utilities through the app and when restarted the PC it went straight into BIOS saying something like ...image not found, access denied.
> Was able to continue to boot to windows manually by selecting the boot media. However RAM settings were lost and even setting them back to XMP profile would NOT work.
> Seeing some F9 loop.
> Recovery was only to flash back to F2 BIOS then back to F3. Just reflashing F3 did not help.
> 
> Going to start cpu overclocking tonight.


Make sure to place your mems into the 1-3 slot (the ones near your cpu).


----------



## mus1mus

Reflashing works for me.

I borked my BIOS a couple of times today due to tweaking







.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Explained it on above's post.


Ok, so if just use the offset voltages, the voltage will reduce in idle but the clock will keep at the max speed?

Is that what you were trying to say?

Because i was assuming that since the clock didnt went down, it was downclocking/reducing voltages.


----------



## xPliZit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Make sure to place your mems into the 1-3 slot (the ones near your cpu).


But the manual says otherwise and so does every other board mfg'er.
Are you sure?


----------



## webhead

Sorry for the noob question, but what is the difference between the CPU Vcore and VCORE SOC? I've just been changing the CPU Vcore for my overclock, should I be using the SOC setting? Looked through mus1mus guide and the manual but couldn't determine how the SOC setting functions.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPliZit*
> 
> But the manual says otherwise and so does every other board mfg'er.
> Are you sure?


I had my mems into 2-4, couldnt past 2133 MHz. Changed them to 1-3 and i am now at 3200 MHz...









Some crazy stuff is happening with AM4.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Ok, so if just use the offset voltages, the voltage will reduce in idle but the clock will keep at the max speed?
> 
> Is that what you were trying to say?
> 
> Because i was assuming that since the clock didnt went down, it was downclocking/reducing voltages.


Just happens on FULL AUTO.



Which happens to give me just the right amount of Voltage to keep Prime Blend running without Black screen.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xPliZit*
> 
> But the manual says otherwise and so does every other board mfg'er.
> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> I had my mems into 2-4, couldnt past 2133 MHz. Changed them to 1-3 and i am now at 3200 MHz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some crazy stuff is happening with AM4.
Click to expand...

There's a reason for this IMO: TRFC.

The manual recommended slots are for Performance.
What I recommended is for Compatibility.

No matter what kit I use the TRFC on Slots 1-2 defaults to 312T and 3-4 defaults to 500ish.
Some kits just won't accept that kind of tight TRFC. Especially Dual Rank DIMMs.

That is just taking one value that we can see. Other hidden timings will also play a huge role with that.


----------



## xPliZit

Ok, will definitively give the first and third slot a try now


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just happens on FULL AUTO.
> 
> 
> 
> Which happens to give me just the right amount of Voltage to keep Prime Blend running without Black screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason for this IMO: TRFC.
> 
> The manual recommended slots are for Performance.
> What I recommended is for Compatibility.
> 
> No matter what kit I use the TRFC on Slots 1-2 defaults to 312T and 3-4 defaults to 500ish.
> Some kits just won't accept that kind of tight TRFC. Especially Dual Rank DIMMs.
> 
> That is just taking one value that we can see. Other hidden timings will also play a huge role with that.


Its probably wise to keep them at 1-3 for now









About the SOC Voltage...should it be left in AUTO or Normal?


----------



## mus1mus

You can have it Manual.


----------



## Wbroach23

The board is way sexier in person pics really don't do it justice!!


----------



## mus1mus

Indeed.


----------



## Tasm

GA Gaming 5/7 are the best looking AM4 mobos IMHO.

Closely followed by Taichi and Professional.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> GA Gaming 5/7 are the best looking AM4 mobos IMHO.
> 
> Closely followed by Taichi and Professional.


The Taichi is an artistic sin. For the love of PC's, WHY did they put a giant ugly gear on the board!


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The Taichi is an artistic sin. For the love of PC's, WHY did they put a giant ugly gear on the board!


The gear is a foreshadow of how much work you'll be putting in trying to get it working. Spinning your gears so to speak...haha


----------



## mus1mus

Gear sucks. And checkered flags too. Just my opinion.


----------



## aberrero

The ASRock motherboards are great, but the designs on them are hideous.


----------



## Oceaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> The board is way sexier in person pics really don't do it justice!!


I chose that same Anidees AI Crystal case. I really wanted the Define C but I wanted tempered glass. I hated the shroud in the Crystal so I had a custom shroud made which literally just arrived.


----------



## Tasm

My mobo just died.

It was fine at 4.0 1.4V + 3200MHz, but suddenly, it died.


----------



## Psycho Homer

I can't even boot with my memory in 1 - 3. Even after clearing CMOS :/


----------



## Sev501

Soooo slot 1/3 vs 2/4 makes a difference?

Currently set up as 2/4. Can enable xmp for 3200. But fails prime95 with fatal errors.

If i try and set manual i get stuck on a boot loop.

Settings:
Mult 38
Vc normal +. 000625
VSoc 1.1
RamVolts 1.4
Xmp off
Currently 26 for ram


----------



## mus1mus

Just sharing.

Micron just needs TRCD to be dialed in properly.

Tested 3 variants of same chips. But one of them cannot do 3200.


----------



## colorfuel

Gah, I just ran 100 loops of the x264 stability test. According to the logs, it crashed at the 96th loop.

And still more volts.


----------



## mus1mus

These CPUs couple with high frequency RAM just need a tad more Voltage to stabilize.

I have no issues running [email protected] when RAM is kept at 2133. Going to 3200 RAM and the thing will just black screen even when giving it 1.55V.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> These CPUs couple with high frequency RAM just need a tad more Voltage to stabilize.
> 
> I have no issues running [email protected] when RAM is kept at 2133. Going to 3200 RAM and the thing will just black screen even when giving it 1.55V.


Makes sense considering higher ram clocks are uping the infinity fabric speed. This also confirms what I found in my testing with ram at 3200 and pushing the cpu; higher ram speeds may also require higher vcore regardless of cpu clocks to stabilize.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> I chose that same Anidees AI Crystal case. I really wanted the Define C but I wanted tempered glass. I hated the shroud in the Crystal so I had a custom shroud made which literally just arrived.


What does that look like? I love the case so far I mean I don't have the sides on yet waiting till I plug the other drives in.

Edit: Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Oceaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> What does that look like? I love the case so far I mean I don't have the sides on yet waiting till I plug the other drives in.


I have purple carbon fiber in the back and I painted the plate purple. The vertical GPU is using the Cooler Master GPU bracket. Pay no attention to the GTX 960, I was just testing the machine until the FTW3 is sent out.


----------



## Oceaon

I forgot to mention that I got the custom shroud from Savant PC online. I told him I wanted the Fractal Design C bend on the shroud and he matched it pretty well for me.


----------



## Sev501

Wow secksy looking rigs you guys built there







Sweet!


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPliZit*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> i am just soooo blown away by this board!!
> 
> Coming from a Crosshair VI->MSI Carbon->ASRock Fatality Gaming Pro-> Gigabyte X370 K7.
> Flashed latest bios and flipped a switch and BAM! my 2x16GB (Dual Rank)3200 MHz G.Skill were working at CAS14. Flawlessly. Mind blown.
> The boot into windows in 10-15 seconds!!! compared to a minute or so on all the other boards.
> Just happy to have my RAM running at specs.
> 
> Found a major bug though. Running Win10 and Redstone2 all fresh installed.
> Installed all gigabyte utilities through the app and when restarted the PC it went straight into BIOS saying something like ...image not found, access denied.
> Was able to continue to boot to windows manually by selecting the boot media. However RAM settings were lost and even setting them back to XMP profile would NOT work.
> Seeing some F9 loop.
> Recovery was only to flash back to F2 BIOS then back to F3. Just reflashing F3 did not help.
> 
> Going to start cpu overclocking tonight.


Did you use XMP, also what memory did you use?


----------



## colorfuel

This memory thing is seriously weird.

I've managed to have my 3200/CL14 G.Skill Flare X to run 2933Mhz/ at 12-12-12-28 timings with 1.38v. But 3200Mhz/CL14, 16, 18 or even 20 at 1.4v ? No way José.

edit: 1.39v

You cant explain that.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sharing.
> 
> Micron just needs TRCD to be dialed in properly.
> 
> Tested 3 variants of same chips. But one of them cannot do 3200.


Hello,

How is the board even able to boot with 2133MHz sticks running at 3200MHz?

Can you please show the full RAM timings you've used for such a setup?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> How is the board even able to boot with 2133MHz sticks running at 3200MHz?
> 
> Can you please show the full RAM timings you've used for such a setup?


It goes down to how the RAM is programmed I guess, and to ICs being capable or not.

I have at least 3 variants of same Micron ICs on different PCB revisions. They all have different headrooms and timings need to be tailored for each of them.

We only have access to a handful of memory timings at the moment. The exact timings were shown as they are on CPU-Z.


----------



## cbutters

I'm coming from the GA-B350M-D3H which actually could overclock quite well 4.0ghz @ 1.41 and the Flare X 8GBx2 3200 kit ran XMP just fine at 3200, the only problem with the board was that under stress the VRM temp was getting out of control 120+ in prime95 small fft which caused it to eventually overheat and fail. Games and most encoding jobs were all stable.
But I really wanted 100% stability @4ghz under any circumstances, and want to shoot for 4.1 if possible.

I decided that I liked the gigabyte platform, but needed something with better VRMs and VRM cooling, so I grabbed this board (K7).

I've now been reading almost every page of this thread and frankly I'm worried I made the wrong choice.


Is there anybody running Flare X at 3200MHz successfully? _Seems gimped to 2933 (semi-unstable at that)_
What are your guys VRM temps?
I've seen whisperings of possible p-state overclocking being added to this board.. anybody heard anything concrete?


----------



## Sev501

I think I made it???!! Booting up with 3200mhz and not getting fatal errors on prime95 now!!

Things I did:

Disabled CNQ , C-State and CPB
Multi to 38
Blck 100.10
Set XMP
tweaked timing from 16 18 18 18 38 to 16 15 15 15 36
VCore Normal + 0.0750v (Getting 1.45v in cpu z-)
VSoc 1.1v
Ram Volts 1.40v
LLC to High

Can I tweak the voltages or I'm running too high for 3.8? Highest temp seen so far 74c


----------



## colorfuel

@Sev501 Did you need that much vCore just for the RAM or for the 3.8Ghz on the CPU aswell?


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbutters*
> 
> I'm coming from the GA-B350M-D3H which actually could overclock quite well 4.0ghz @ 1.41 and the Flare X 8GBx2 3200 kit ran XMP just fine at 3200, the only problem with the board was that under stress the VRM temp was getting out of control 120+ in prime95 small fft which caused it to eventually overheat and fail. Games and most encoding jobs were all stable.
> But I really wanted 100% stability @4ghz under any circumstances, and want to shoot for 4.1 if possible.
> 
> I decided that I liked the gigabyte platform, but needed something with better VRMs and VRM cooling, so I grabbed this board (K7).
> 
> I've now been reading almost every page of this thread and frankly I'm worried I made the wrong choice.
> 
> 
> Is there anybody running Flare X at 3200MHz successfully? _Seems gimped to 2933 (semi-unstable at that)_
> What are your guys VRM temps?
> I've seen whisperings of possible p-state overclocking being added to this board.. anybody heard anything concrete?


I can only comment on VRM temps. Mine never got near 70c. I'm running 3.9ghz @ 1.35 vcore. LLC on High.
my ram is Gskill Trident Samsung B-dies. Running 3200. No issues with that.


----------



## cbutters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> I can only comment on VRM temps. Mine never got near 70c. I'm running 3.9ghz @ 1.35 vcore. LLC on High.
> my ram is Gskill Trident Samsung B-dies. Running 3200. No issues with that.


Awesome! Thanks for the data point.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It goes down to how the RAM is programmed I guess, and to ICs being capable or not.
> 
> I have at least 3 variants of same Micron ICs on different PCB revisions. They all have different headrooms and timings need to be tailored for each of them.
> 
> We only have access to a handful of memory timings at the moment. The exact timings were shown as they are on CPU-Z.


My dual rank Corsair 2x8GB 2666Mhz memory are Micron IC:s, Micron D9RGQ A-die

Been trying to get some extra out of them and haven't managed to get above 2666Mhz to post. I can tighten the timings from stock 16.18.18.18.35 to 14.15.14.14.28 @ 1.200 Volts

14.14.14.14. hasn't been error free with voltage all the way to 1.450V... I see you have the same issue with tRCD. Mine don't like 14 at any voltage. Maybe I should let that one be and try other stuff instead.

Any timings you recommend for me to try and get past 2666?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> @Sev501 Did you need that much vCore just for the RAM or for the 3.8Ghz on the CPU aswell?


If I go down with my VCore w/ 3200mhz XMP on ram, my prim95 test will throw a fit.
Haven't experimented much yet but the readings from cpu-z vs hwinfo and hwmonitor for cpu vcore are very far from one another.

HWInfo says I'm running on 1.375 - 1.419v current to max
HWMonitor says 1.452-1.488v current to max
CPU Z - 1.452 - 1.476 and fluctuates from there

Right now I'm running 3.825Ghz


----------



## Kamikaze127

Ordered my K7 from Amazon yesterday, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> My dual rank Corsair 2x8GB 2666Mhz memory are Micron IC:s, Micron D9RGQ A-die
> 
> Been trying to get some extra out of them and haven't managed to get above 2666Mhz to post. I can tighten the timings from stock 16.18.18.18.35 to 14.15.14.14.28 @ 1.200 Volts
> 
> 14.14.14.14. hasn't been error free with voltage all the way to 1.450V... I see you have the same issue with tRCD. Mine don't like 14 at any voltage. Maybe I should let that one be and try other stuff instead.
> 
> Any timings you recommend for me to try and get past 2666?


Try high timings like 20-20-20-20-40 and VDIMM to 1.35.
Set 3200. 2933 seems finicky on mine.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try high timings like 20-20-20-20-40 and VDIMM to 1.35.
> Set 3200. 2933 seems finicky on mine.


Is it worth loosening the timings that much?


----------



## Henry E2180

been using this thread as a guide so thanks all.

I was very worried about the ryzen memory compatibility, the new Flare-X kits being a little too pricey for me.
But I am glad to say I powered on, flashed the official F3 BIOS and proceeded with windows.

Then simply set the XMP profile which auto adjusted my corsair memory to 3200MHz 1.35v 16-18-18-36. Booted no problem and been running fine ever since.
I had a quick go at OC and got to 4GHz @ 1.45v
However, 3.9GHz was stable at 1.35v
Put it back to stock for now as i would rather have the XFR boost on 2 cores to 4.1 and let RYZEN do its thing.
Will revisit the OC later down the line when platform matures.

Gaming is super smooth and not maxing out my CPU to 100% as my old 2500k would do. (1600X btw)

Motherboard looks fantastic and no problems to report yet.
BIOS is super easy to use, a friends ASUS crosshair on intel platform felt like a mine field in comparison

Good luck to all with your new ryzen builds!


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Henry E2180*
> 
> been using this thread as a guide so thanks all.
> 
> I was very worried about the ryzen memory compatibility, the new Flare-X kits being a little too pricey for me.
> But I am glad to say I powered on, flashed the official F3 BIOS and proceeded with windows.
> 
> Then simply set the XMP profile which auto adjusted my corsair memory to 3200MHz 1.35v 16-18-18-36. Booted no problem and been running fine ever since.
> I had a quick go at OC and got to 4GHz @ 1.45v
> However, 3.9GHz was stable at 1.35v
> Put it back to stock for now as i would rather have the XFR boost on 2 cores to 4.1 and let RYZEN do its thing.
> Will revisit the OC later down the line when platform matures.
> 
> Gaming is super smooth and not maxing out my CPU to 100% as my old 2500k would do. (1600X btw)
> 
> Motherboard looks fantastic and no problems to report yet.
> BIOS is super easy to use, a friends ASUS crosshair on intel platform felt like a mine field in comparison
> 
> Good luck to all with your new ryzen builds!


This makes me feel better about buying some Corsair Vengance 3200 instead of the overpriced Flare X RAM.


----------



## colorfuel

Flare X has been a pita for me. Works well on 2933 (12-12-12-12-28) , but wouldnt go to 3200 for the life of me. I tried everything.

But I suspect its not the Ram but the CPU.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Flare X has been a pita for me. Works well on 2933 (12-12-12-12-28) , but wouldnt go to 3200 for the life of me. I tried everything.
> 
> But I suspect its not the Ram but the CPU.


Did you try one stick at a time overclocked?


----------



## xPliZit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Did you use XMP, also what memory did you use?


Yeah, just switch XMP profile ON.

My RAM is G.Skill 2x16GB F4-3200C14D-32GTZSW (timing CL14-14-14-34 @ 1.35V)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try high timings like 20-20-20-20-40 and VDIMM to 1.35.
> Set 3200. 2933 seems finicky on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth loosening the timings that much?
Click to expand...

We're not yet there. We are looking for it to pass training at 3200. Then if you can, it'll be lookibg for the timing that stops you from booting.

Simple process eh?


----------



## onions86

Hey Guys,

I finally got my k7 tonight leaving me with everything to build my new rig but my gpu. Anyways i put it together and powered it up using the hdmi port but im not seeing anything on the monitor, not hearing any beeps, and my debug output is 'AE' (legacy boot?). I only have an m.2 connected at the moment. I think i remember reading this board doesnt really have onboard gpu -not sure??? is that why i am not seeing anything? do i have to wait for my gpu? (im a total noob)

Thank you!


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onions86*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I finally got my k7 tonight leaving me with everything to build my new rig but my gpu. Anyways i put it together and powered it up using the hdmi port but im not seeing anything on the monitor, not hearing any beeps, and my debug output is 'AE' (legacy boot?). I only have an m.2 connected at the moment. I think i remember reading this board doesnt really have onboard gpu -not sure??? is that why i am not seeing anything? do i have to wait for my gpu? (im a total noob)
> 
> Thank you!


You need a GPU. The HDMI port doesn't do anything when you use a Ryzen cpu, it is only for the lower end APUs that haven't been released yet.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Did you try one stick at a time overclocked?


Yup. One stick at a time -> 3200Mhz -> F9 reboot.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try high timings like 20-20-20-20-40 and VDIMM to 1.35.
> Set 3200. 2933 seems finicky on mine.


No go, tried most options I have but the BIOS is not on par on the cheaper board Gaming 3 to the flagships.

I either got 3 beep boot loops x4 with reboots and then a long beep and recovery to previous settings or just silent reboots with debug LEDs circling vga,cpu mem in infinity. Many clear cmos required.

I'm missing a lot of useful voltage settings like boot memory voltage, termination voltage etc that might be the issue for the board not to go forward.

Tried 20.24.24.24.40 / 18.20.20.20.40 / 18.24.24.24.48... etc with 2933 and 3200 with memory voltage 1.450 and SoC to 1.100V
Tried going lower on timings as well like 13:15.14.14.35 etc and 12.18.14.14.35 with 2666.. etc. etc. But the same things happen as I try to go higher overclocks, same with overkill voltage.

Either a new BIOS or another board with better options needed.


----------



## mus1mus

Your sticks may just be incompatible.

Here's the ICs on mine.

Note: these sticks are the ones that won't boot to 3200. Other sticks use the same IC on different PCBs and are fine with 3200.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Your sticks may just be incompatible.
> 
> Here's the ICs on mine.
> 
> Note: these sticks are the ones that won't boot to 3200. Other sticks use the same IC on different PCBs and are fine with 3200.


It was this thread I found that made me try to get some extra out of this kit:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289514-(DDR4)-Micron-D9RGQ


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Henry E2180*
> 
> been using this thread as a guide so thanks all.
> 
> I was very worried about the ryzen memory compatibility, the new Flare-X kits being a little too pricey for me.
> But I am glad to say I powered on, flashed the official F3 BIOS and proceeded with windows.
> 
> Then simply set the XMP profile which auto adjusted my corsair memory to 3200MHz 1.35v 16-18-18-36. Booted no problem and been running fine ever since.
> 
> Good luck to all with your new ryzen builds!


Hello,

Can you please provide a product link to your Corsair RAM?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> It was this thread I found that made me try to get some extra out of this kit:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289514-(DDR4)-Micron-D9RGQ


Superpi is good. But I would use HCI memtest for RAM stability until LinuxMint gets the kernel update for Ryzen.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Superpi is good. But I would use HCI memtest for RAM stability until LinuxMint gets the kernel update for Ryzen.


Yeah I've tested with Memtest86 and HCI memtest for stability for myself with the stuff that boots but looking at that old thread I see these chips should be able to do so much more than I have gotten from them myself. CL10 @ 2666Mhz for example.. or CL14 or even 12 for 3000Mhz.
There seems to be a issue with voltage. All settings that work with 1.200 volts are fine but anything that requires more won't post.
So I'm thinking the BIOS hasn't gotten all the tweaks needed the G5 and K7 have gotten.


----------



## Sicklysweet

I got a quick answer from G.SKILL.
G.SKILL Eurotech
14 avr. (Il y a 1 jour)

À moi
Dear Customer,

Under our testing results, F4-3200C14D-16GFX running at 3200MHz is not compatible with your system (GA-AX370-Gaming K7 + Ryzen 7 1700X).

If the model is capable of running at 2933MHz, this indicates the modules are in good working condition, and your CPU might the factor that prevents your system from booting higher than 2933MHz.

Here is what you may try manually to see if it will boot at 3200MHz:

DRAM Frequency: 3200MHz
DRAM Voltage: 1.35V
CL-Timing: 16-18-18-38 (tCL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS)
Command Rate: 2T

Please make sure the latest BIOS has been updated and clearing CMOS is done prior to booting.

Thank you.

Best Regards

Tech Support Team

G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
8F No. 69 DongXing Rd., Xinyi District
Taipei City, 11070 Taiwan (R.O.C.)
+886 2 2766-7889
http://www.gskill.us/forum/

So it looks like they have no problem selling kits that are NOT compatible at advertised speeds. I still don't know what to do with these, does the extra speed compensate for loosened timings at 3200Mhz ??

BTW, does anyone know any compatible 2*8GB kit that will accept 14-14-14-14-34 ????


----------



## colorfuel

@Sicklysweet

So thats their answer? Sounds like BS to me, because the funny part is where they dont even run at those loose timings.


----------



## Henry E2180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can you please provide a product link to your Corsair RAM?


Sure, it was these:

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-(2x8gb)-corsair-ddr4-vengeance-lpx-black-pc4-25600-(3200)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-16-18-18-36-xm

Part number: CMK16GX4M2B3200C16

I made sure they were on the QVL. Its just the QVL lists them as 8x8GB kit so the PN differs in that regard.

Cheers.


----------



## Jokey

Hey Community,

I was trying to get my Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 working on more then 1066 MHz. This led me directly into a BIOS problem and to this forum :]

--> the B_BIOS is loading on now.

When I try do change the jumpers for the M_BIOS, the Mainboard is switching to B_BIOS when i have set the "Dual BIOS" mode,
when i have set up for the "Single BIOS" mode and try to boot from the M_BIOS directly the PC don't come up. I do not see the POST, just a black monitor.

My question:

I tired a CMOS reset by pressing the button (beside sw_reset) when the power is unplugged. is this the right method? I mean that you have to unplug the power-cable first? On my last GB - Mainboard it has to be on power...
I tired a CMOS reset by unplug the battery for about 10 mins.

No way still a 0d error when i try to boot from main M_BIOS

Is there a way to recover the main BIOS from the backup BIOS? Atm i have a running system but I mean if i want to OC or try out other memory settings it would be nice to have a backup...

Any ideas would be welcome, thank you


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokey*
> 
> Hey Community,
> 
> I was trying to get my Corsair Vengeance CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 working on more then 1066 MHz. This led me directly into a BIOS problem and to this forum :]
> 
> --> the B_BIOS is loading on now.
> 
> When I try do change the jumpers for the M_BIOS, the Mainboard is switching to B_BIOS when i have set the "Dual BIOS" mode,
> when i have set up for the "Single BIOS" mode and try to boot from the M_BIOS directly the PC don't come up. I do not see the POST, just a black monitor.
> 
> My question:
> 
> I tired a CMOS reset by pressing the button (beside sw_reset) when the power is unplugged. is this the right method? I mean that you have to unplug the power-cable first? On my last GB - Mainboard it has to be on power...
> I tired a CMOS reset by unplug the battery for about 10 mins.
> 
> No way still a 0d error when i try to boot from main M_BIOS
> 
> Is there a way to recover the main BIOS from the backup BIOS? Atm i have a running system but I mean if i want to OC or try out other memory settings it would be nice to have a backup...
> 
> Any ideas would be welcome, thank you


According to a reply here a few pages back. Boot bios with working one then inside bios flip switch to broken bios then flash with a working bios image.


----------



## zlikovski

Well, this is my story...

I got K7 board, paired it with r5 1600(non x version) and got to silver bullet hype train that is G.Skill Flare X 3200.

And when i connected everything i immediately jumped to XMP profile set 3200 and voila its not working....

This is quite annoying since RAM almost cost me as CPU and on their pages Gaming K7 is on QVL!!!

Maybe this RAM is working with R7 1800x + K7 but sure as hell its not working with R5 1600 + K7.

Windows where installed on 2400 mhz, default RAM speed.

Than i started playing around and i managed to get to 2666mhz and finally i managed to get to 3000, didnt try to push to 3200 yet.

Quick guide:

Advice for new guys trying to do manually overclock Flare X(or whatever RAM):

*Make 100% sure that one of your BIOSs is working on default settings!*
I learned that hard way, played with both BIOSs, borked both of them and was unable to enter either BBIOS, got in panic mode but then i remember that K7 has clear cmos button.

F3 Bios was used and guide goes like this:

Switch to backup bios flash it to F3
Go to XMP profile, select profile and change Memory Multiplier to get 2400 or 2666(this worked for me) Mhz, save and restart, boot to windows just to make sure that its working.
Go to BIOS again and set Memory Timing Mode to Advanced Manual, and set timings 14-14-14-34 restart and pray








Hopefully it will boot to windows and all will be fine...
I didn't manage to get to 12-12-12-28 timings that wingman99 got, it booted but got some error message that pc hardware/drive is corrupted or something like that, sorry didn't took picture since i was in panic mode.

I managed to get 13-13-13-32 and booted to windows, CPU-Z reported timings 14-13-13-32 for some reason.

Currently i'm running memtest86 on 14-14-14-34 after 40 minutes with no errors.

I have two questions for community:

How can we change Command rate?
Is there a point to push tighter memory timings on 3000mhz like ones that i achieved 14-13-13-32?

P.S. Memtest86 passed with no issues


----------



## Jokey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> According to a reply here a few pages back. Boot bios with working one then inside bios flip switch to broken bios then flash with a working bios image.


thanks for the reply, read all 59 pages, but I couldnt find a solution yet. I don't get the point when do i have to switch to the broken bios and how?
Can i use the hardware switch on a running system when the system is booted up in windows?


----------



## mus1mus

Yep.

If I were you though, Enable that Single BIOS Mode while you can.


----------



## Jokey

i made it. i enabled the single bios, then i created a bootable usb stick. booted from this, switching to the broken main bios and flashed it to F3.

running back on main bios now, rdy for some tweaks


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Can someone recommend some RAM that will successfully work @ 3200 with the K7? I am looking to buy one of these for my build.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokey*
> 
> i made it. i enabled the single bios, then i created a bootable usb stick. booted from this, switching to the broken main bios and flashed it to F3.
> 
> running back on main bios now, rdy for some tweaks


That's good to hear! Off to tweaking!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Can someone recommend some RAM that will successfully work @ 3200 with the K7? I am looking to buy one of these for my build.


At the moment it's like lotto as well, the results are a mix bag, even the Flare X according to others doesn't quite play nice on higher speeds.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicklysweet*
> 
> I got a quick answer from G.SKILL.
> G.SKILL Eurotech
> 14 avr. (Il y a 1 jour)
> 
> À moi
> Dear Customer,
> 
> Under our testing results, F4-3200C14D-16GFX running at 3200MHz is not compatible with your system (GA-AX370-Gaming K7 + Ryzen 7 1700X).
> 
> If the model is capable of running at 2933MHz, this indicates the modules are in good working condition, and your CPU might the factor that prevents your system from booting higher than 2933MHz.
> 
> Here is what you may try manually to see if it will boot at 3200MHz:
> 
> DRAM Frequency: 3200MHz
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35V
> CL-Timing: 16-18-18-38 (tCL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS)
> Command Rate: 2T
> 
> Please make sure the latest BIOS has been updated and clearing CMOS is done prior to booting.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Tech Support Team
> 
> G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 8F No. 69 DongXing Rd., Xinyi District
> Taipei City, 11070 Taiwan (R.O.C.)
> +886 2 2766-7889
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/
> 
> So it looks like they have no problem selling kits that are NOT compatible at advertised speeds. I still don't know what to do with these, does the extra speed compensate for loosened timings at 3200Mhz ??
> 
> BTW, does anyone know any compatible 2*8GB kit that will accept 14-14-14-14-34 ????


That kit is on there Qualified Vendors List, take a look LINK: https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx

I would exchange that memory for a new set after trying one stick at a time overclocked.


----------



## Omninaut

Hi guys, long time lurker, first time poster.

I'm running the K7 mobo with a Ryzen 1700 and the notorious Flare X 3200 C14 (2x8). BIOS version is F3d.

So for my RAM speeds...

1) XMP 3200 does not work. Even if I crank the DRAM Voltage to 1.41+, I cannot get the computer to not F9 cycle. However, at this voltage the memory usually passes training after 2-3 reboots and windows will open fine with the proper 3200MHz, this is a little iffy for me, so I don't recommend running it like this.

2) Manually entering 3200 C14 is stable at 1.41 V. On occasion it will F9 cycle once, but most of the time it boots perfectly.

3) Manually entering 2933 C12 (12-12-12-12-28) C14(14-14-14-14-34) is completely stable at 1.35V. I would probably recommend this for everyone who is currently using this RAM and MOBO as it is the most stable, and will remain stable as you OC your CPU.

4) Setting Bclk to 109 (to be stable you have to set PCIe to Gen2), RAM to 2933 C14 (14-14-14-14-34) gets the RAM to 3200 MHz and is completely stable at....1.35 V. Yes, this RAM actually meets spec if you use the Bclk generator... I'm running windows on my 960 Pro, and haven't seen any major issues when running the Bclk at this level.

My conclusion is that the problem is likely the CPU. I've seen people on here and in the Newegg reviews who have the XMP working for this RAM and MOBO, but they all seem to have the X-rated CPUs. So it looks like maybe they do offer more than just XFR and a lighter wallet.

Hope this adds to the discussion!









EDIT to #3: Retried this scenario again after colorfuel described his experiences. Turned out to be unstable during minor tests... BSOD, just like he said. However, I tested the looser timings, and they do work well.


----------



## Lunarinx

Hi,I just bought this motherboard and I would like to start overclocking my R7 1700x.
Can anyone tell me what the OC button that is on motherboard is doing?
Has anything to do with voltage?
I am noob with the overclocking section so I would like to help me.

Thanks.


----------



## Sev501

Update on my ax370 gaming k7. When I cold booted today lo and behold bios got reset and an error message. Rom not found. What I did is turn off flip switch to bios 2 booted to stock f2. Flipped switch to bios 1. And then proceeded to flash f3 bios. Back now to bios f3... For whatever reason my last setting before borking did not work kept on failing with prime.

Since the last mix with 3.8 ghz and 3200mhz the vcore was too high to make it work.

I thought of trying something.
Dropped vcore to auto just to see what it pulls from 3.8.. It's pulling 1.38v from auto..

So I've set vcore to normal with an offset.
VSoc 1.2
Ram 1.4
Xmp on but dropped to 2933
16 15 15 15 36
LLC to high

Now booted back to Windows
Ram timing stuck. It was reading proper.
Temps are good I think. Idling 39-40ish
Running prime95 highest I've seen is 79c
Now left realbench stress it max temp seen so far is around 79-80c

Will this be an ok daily setting or I still need to tweak on things?

P.S. Sorry for wall of text.


----------



## Sev501

Has any one of you here have info on where is the Realtek hd and creative sound card located? Rear i think is realtek. But how to use the creative one?


----------



## VeritronX

I imported two kits of gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZSK from the US via newegg (one for me, one for a mate) and so far they've just worked at 3200C14 using xmp or manual settings.. both of us have the K7 and R7 1700, but I did also build a 1700 and msi tomahawk system and this ram just worked in that too.

It also looks really nice with these silver and black motherboards:


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omninaut*
> 
> [...]
> 
> 1) XMP 3200 does not work. Even if I crank the DRAM Voltage to 1.41+, I cannot get the computer to not F9 cycle. However, at this voltage the memory usually passes training after 2-3 reboots and windows will open fine with the proper 3200MHz, this is a little iffy for me, so I don't recommend running it like this.


On my 1700X it doesnt work that way. Even at 1.5v, it loops F9 and boots into windows with 1200Mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omninaut*
> 
> 2) Manually entering 3200 C14 is stable at 1.41 V. On occasion it will F9 cycle once, but most of the time it boots perfectly.


On my 1700X this never works. At any voltage between 1.35v and 1.5v it just reboots 3 times on F9 and reverts back to 1200Mhz for Windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omninaut*
> 
> 3) Manually entering 2933 C12 (12-12-12-12-28) is completely stable at 1.35V. I would probably recommend this for everyone who is currently using this RAM and MOBO as it is the most stable, and will remain stable as you OC your CPU.


Luckily, this setting works for me, but only at 1.39v. 1.35 gives me quasi instant blue-screen in Windows with WHEA errors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omninaut*
> 
> 4) Setting Bclk to 109 (to be stable you have to set PCIe to Gen2), RAM to 2933 C14 (14-14-14-14-34) gets the RAM to 3200 MHz and is completely stable at....1.35 V. Yes, this RAM actually meets spec if you use the Bclk generator... I'm running windows on my 960 Pro, and haven't seen any major issues when running the Bclk at this level.


This setting just gives me an E6 error and doesnt boot. I've been having strictly no luck in booting anything beyong 101.5x . Either my GPU goes black on Windows right away or I get the aforementioned E6 error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omninaut*
> 
> My conclusion is that the problem is likely the CPU. I've seen people on here and in the Newegg reviews who have the XMP working for this RAM and MOBO, but they all seem to have the X-rated CPUs. So it looks like maybe they do offer more than just XFR and a lighter wallet.
> 
> Hope this adds to the discussion!


Looking at my case, your conclusion is wrong. There are really bad samples of 1700X out there aswell and it seems like I got one. I cant reach more than 3.9Ghz on this chip either.

I'm ready to sell the chip and get a new one, but considering my luck, it wont be any better.


----------



## Omninaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> [...] I'm ready to sell the chip and get a new one, but considering my luck, it wont be any better.


Sounds like quite the headache.

Have you tried fresh installing F3d by loading F2 first? I know I tend to corrupt my BIOS after toying with it so many times...
Try 2933 at 14-14-14-14-34 @1.35V. This should be low hanging fruit for Flare X, and if you can't hit this then one of your components is probably a lemon.

Your Bclk problem seems to stand out to me. I'd guess your MOBO might be the culprit (but that really is just a guess).

I wish you the best of luck, brother!


----------



## colorfuel

Thanks!

Well, 2933/CL14 @ 1.35v works for me on F3. Even 2933/CL12 @ 1.4v works. So thats a plus.

The bclk issue is weird to say the least.

And well, I'm prepared to sell it but is it worth the hassle for 2,5% more Ghz and a few % more Ram performance? Its all in my head I suppose.


----------



## mus1mus

I would like to think it is a CPU limitation on your case. It a sad thing but I guess that's how it goes.


----------



## Sev501

I sorta gave up on 3200mhz for the moment cos I wanted to use the pc for the weekemd. I ended up with
3.85ghz @ 1.38v
Vsoc 1.1
Xmp on but set it to 2933
Dram v 1.35
Timings havent toyed with but used xmp setting 16 18 18 18 38

Realbench stressing is running for almost at it's 6th hour.
Temps at 75-81c..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ordered a K7 to compare to my Asrock Fatal1ty Pro. Asrock has WiFi/BT and overkill VRM components but Gigabyte looks a lot nicer with more RGB + RGBW support and front and back Dual ALC 1220 audio. Hoping my G.Skill RGB 3200 CL14 RAM runs at advertised speed without issue.


----------



## zlikovski

Managed to get G.Skill FlareX 3200 to 12-12-12-28 timings on 3000mhz
Had to bump DRAM voltage to 1.37 minimum to get boot to windows, but Prime95 crashed after 10 minutes now i'm running Prime again with 1.38

On DRAM 1.35v UEFI is not responding.

P.S. Prime 95 crashed on 1.38


----------



## mus1mus

You will eventually need no pull it back to 14-14-14-14. No voltage can cure that.


----------



## zlikovski

I turned off Prime95 after 25 minutes on 1.39v it seems stable enough.

I will go back to 14-14-14-34 1.35v for now and wait for new BIOS update to get 3200mhz


----------



## Praetorr

Well, had my first major hiccup with this board + 1800x today.

Shut the system down overnight, and in the morning it wouldn't cold boot. The motherboard on-board power switch LED would rapidly blink, rather than being lit as per normal. As soon as I'd press it (or the case power switch) the LED would go out. No display on the error LED, no fans spinning up, nothing.

Tried to boot to both BIOS, tried to just unplug the PSU and hold the mobo power switch for 30 seconds, tried holding both the power and reset switches for 30 seconds, and I tried holding down the clear CMOS switch for 60 seconds multiple times with both BIOS.

Closest any of this got me was, again, the blinking power switch LED and, just once, some hissing from, I think, a capacitor (presumably not getting the current it needs to actually function).

Thankfully, after pulling the CMOS battery and using a screwdriver to short the battery terminals for about 15 seconds it booted up. I've tested both BIOS and they seem to be working... For now...

Hopefully not a sign of things to come.









P.S. This was all with absolutely no overclock whatsoever. Only things I had changed in BIOS were setting a custom fan curve, disabling the onboard audio, and manually setting my memory at 3200mhz CL14.

My memory was stable through 20 (yes, twenty) passes of MemTest, so I doubt it was a memory issue. These Ryzen boards sure are finicky...


----------



## Sev501

Besides ram and oc'ing, have you guys played with the other features of the board.

It has 2 onboard sound ? How does that work? And for you guys which nic do you favor ? The killer or the intel nic?

Thanks


----------



## Psycho Homer

Woke up today PC will not turn on. No lights on mobo at all.


----------



## ethanfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Besides ram and oc'ing, have you guys played with the other features of the board.
> 
> It has 2 onboard sound ? How does that work? And for you guys which nic do you favor ? The killer or the intel nic?
> 
> Thanks


Well i didn't test the front onboard audio since i don't have front port on my case.

But i'm very happy with the ALC1220 and the input capacitor.
My setup is a bit complicated since i'm using my computer to mixe my consoles sound and my PC sound (One headset and i can use discord/teamspeak while playing at my consoles). It does sound easy but to have a electronics noise free sound, keeping a good volume and correctly driving a headset is a nightmare..

The USB dac ports are great, my Dac FiiO E10k is perfectly silent when nothing is played.

Overall i'm very happy with the sound of the MB.

Regarding the NIC, i'm using the killer because it does give a lot of information and i've never had before a nic who allow to set apps priority and can actualy manage website bandwith and allow me to block anything.

Another great thing is the USB-C port. It does fast charge my smartphone and i can leave vysor On all the time


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho Homer*
> 
> Woke up today PC will not turn on. No lights on mobo at all.


Darn, even the debug lights? Nothing? Have you tried unplugging from wall, removing cmos, and clearing via shorting out the jumpers?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethanfel*
> 
> Well i didn't test the front onboard audio since i don't have front port on my case.
> 
> But i'm very happy with the ALC1220 and the input capacitor.
> My setup is a bit complicated since i'm using my computer to mixe my consoles sound and my PC sound (One headset and i can use discord/teamspeak while playing at my consoles). It does sound easy but to have a electronics noise free sound, keeping a good volume and correctly driving a headset is a nightmare..
> 
> The USB dac ports are great, my Dac FiiO E10k is perfectly silent when nothing is played.
> 
> Overall i'm very happy with the sound of the MB.
> 
> Regarding the NIC, i'm using the killer because it does give a lot of information and i've never had before a nic who allow to set apps priority and can actualy manage website bandwith and allow me to block anything.
> 
> Another great thing is the USB-C port. It does fast charge my smartphone and i can leave vysor On all the time


So the creative one is more for the front panel audio maybe?
Yeah I've tested the rear audio connectors, but only hooked up a 2.1 audio solution and it's nice and clear no hiss/hum.. I guess the chipset for the sound works wonders plus the way they have padded the IO shield maybe? To prevent shorts and interference of sorts.

Right now am also hooked up with the killer nic, altho I don't notice any improvements with gaming as I'm already getting low latency , but yeah I love the killer app that it includes. You can set which one eats the net or assign priorities and limit connectivity.

Btw, have you played with the RGB Fusion thing? Are we able to control regions of the mobo to have light or to turn off some regions? Does the "Aorus" word on the board itself light up?

Thanks


----------



## ethanfel

Regarding RGB fusion, i'm using it but the intelligent feature doesn't properly work. I would like it to follow my CPU temp, it's a settings but it stay green (under 30C) when the cpu is over 45C..

Nah the aorus isn't lighten UP.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethanfel*
> 
> Regarding RGB fusion, i'm using it but the intelligent feature doesn't properly work. I would like it to follow my CPU temp, it's a settings but it stay green (under 30C) when the cpu is over 45C..
> 
> Nah the aorus isn't lighten UP.


I've played with it a bit and yes I noticed that too it does not accurately follow the temps for the lighting , and I was not able to control a specific region haha, even if I select the one I wanted to change a color it would change for all. Anyway I just turn off the lights on mine









I think I got the creative audio thing wrong, it's just an audio suite but I don't know how to trigger it to make it work. When I launch the app it just says unsupported. Maybe because I'm using a speaker? Haven't tried hooking up just headphones to check tho.


----------



## zlikovski

Well G.SKILL FlareX 3200 is no go with Ryzen R5 1600.

Max 3000 for 



...


----------



## Worldwin

Am now stable at [email protected] with 3200mhz ram. Just need to figure out how to apply that offset.


----------



## SpanglishKing

how is it going with the overclocking? also what timing did you dial in for ram oc?


----------



## ericchaipc

Hi Guys,

Get my K7 and 1700x last few day . Still using F2 bios , below are the spec for my build :

1700x
x370 Gaming K7 revision 1
NZXT x62
G Skill Trident Z 16 GB 3200 Mhz
Enthoo Evolve ATX
Gaming G1 1080 GTX
V 750 Pro PSU
Samsung Pro 830
1 TB WD Black
1 TB Samsung Hard Disk

Current clock :
CPU 3.7 @ 1.225 v
Ram 2933 with 1.2 V ( 16 16 16 36 )
F2 bios

Doesnt boot with what i have with what i achieve o f2 bios. Notice few thing with F3 bios , added some clock turbo option in new bios . Temperature reported seems to be lower than F2 . But just in bios . i checking the cpu temp with Cam, in Window environment , still show same temp in F2 bios.

Because i cant load my ram with 2933 and cpu @ 3.7, so i decide to load back to F2 bios . Just want to share .


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericchaipc*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Get my K7 and 1700x last few day . Still using F2 bios , below are the spec for my build :
> 
> 1700x
> x370 Gaming K7 revision 1
> NZXT x62
> G Skill Trident Z 16 GB 3200 Mhz
> Enthoo Evolve ATX
> Gaming G1 1080 GTX
> V 750 Pro PSU
> Samsung Pro 830
> 1 TB WD Black
> 1 TB Samsung Hard Disk
> 
> Current clock :
> CPU 3.7 @ 1.225 v
> Ram 2933 with 1.2 V ( 16 16 16 36 )


Hows the ram clearance with the X62? Did you consider front mounting it?


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Hows the ram clearance with the X62? Did you consider front mounting it?


Its fit just nice. Planning to do so , but might not cause might need to sacrifice the hard disk bay. Trident x will have issues with that cooler tough .


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Am now stable at [email protected] with 3200mhz ram. Just need to figure out how to apply that offset.


Offset works.

Set Vcore to Normal
Set Vcore Dynamic Offset









CNQ does not work past CPU Frequency over Turbo frequency.


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Offset works.
> 
> Set Vcore to Normal
> Set Vcore Dynamic Offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNQ does not work past CPU Frequency over Turbo frequency.


Can you share with us , what is the bios version you use and what are the other thing you have tweak in bios . Thanks .


----------



## mus1mus

The guide has been posted a while back.

The only difference is the BIOS. Currently on F3. The guide shows F3D


----------



## Sev501

Can't wait for rd to toy with more ram timings and settings the 1.38v that my 3.8ghz pulls was from auto. I think I can still go lower.

Btw if I want the earth savings to function.
What clock speed for the 1700x should I chime in? I'm not planning for an extreme oc.
3.7 or lower?

The default was 3.4 in bios optimal settings and when I got into windows it was constantly boosting to 3.5-3.6....


----------



## mus1mus

3800 for the 1700X.

And don't use BCLK.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Has anyone done any BCLK OCing yet? Something like setting PCIe to 2.0 and setting the BCLK to 135 / Mult to 29?


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Haven't tried over like 106. Although in the F3E beta bios I couldn't bclk overclock at all. I have not messed with it in the official F3 release. F3E def has some wierd problems though, I disabled SMT and when I went back to re-enable SMT Windows 7 never detected more than 8 threads. Flashing bios to F3 fixed it.


----------



## mus1mus

135 eh? is that a special number?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 135 eh? is that a special number?


Lot of the threads I've been reading about the C6H use 135-145 as a starting point if you drop down to PCIe 2.0.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just installed my K7 board. No issues so far, all is well. Anyone care to share any tips and tricks?


----------



## BlaaaBlaaaBlaaa

Hi guys,

I am new to your forum so please excuse me if am doing something wrong









My setup looks like this:



Gigabyte GA-AX370 GamingK7
AMD Ryzen 1800X @ stock
F4-3200C14D-16GTZR, Trident Z RGB
Corsair H110i GT
RM850i

I am currently running on stock but I would like to overclock my CPU to 3,9/4.0 if possible.
Bevore starting this I just did a little stress test on stock with Prime95 (Small FFTs) and noticed that the CPU goes up to 75° and the CPU starts throttling.



Is this normal? I thought my cooler should be able to handle the CPU without any problems. Does overclocking make any sense if I am already facing issues on stock?
Anything else I should test?

By the way:
Is there any good guide that covers overclocking with the K7 + 1800X? (Best bios settings etc.)

Thanks a lot and have a great weekend!
BlaaaBlaaaBlaaa


----------



## SteelBox

I read that Gigabyte x370 gaming 5 and K7 have problem with audio buzzing noise on headphones that are connected to front panel. Is that BIOS problem or what?


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I read that Gigabyte x370 gaming 5 and K7 have problem with audio buzzing noise on headphones that are connected to front panel. Is that BIOS problem or what?


I can confirm that my headphones have a slight buzz when plugged into the front panel... I think though, it has more to do with poor cabling or un-shielded cables coming off the front header inside the case than anything else (at least that is my take on it)... I will say the buzz is slight, and wasn't a huge issue when I was playing, but to be fair, I only used the front port for a little bit in order to test that everything was working.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> I can confirm that my headphones have a slight buzz when plugged into the front panel... I think though, it has more to do with poor cabling or un-shielded cables coming off the front header inside the case than anything else (at least that is my take on it)... I will say the buzz is slight, and wasn't a huge issue when I was playing, but to be fair, I only used the front port for a little bit in order to test that everything was working.


So as far as I saw it many users of G5 or K7 have this problem. Probably a hardware problem, BIOS can`t fix it?!? With this G5 is out of the game, now I really doesn`t know which mbo to buy


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> I can confirm that my headphones have a slight buzz when plugged into the front panel... I think though, it has more to do with poor cabling or un-shielded cables coming off the front header inside the case than anything else (at least that is my take on it)... I will say the buzz is slight, and wasn't a huge issue when I was playing, but to be fair, I only used the front port for a little bit in order to test that everything was working.


Can confirm the same issue... Wondering if there's any suggestions for a fix?


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Offset works.
> 
> Set Vcore to Normal
> Set Vcore Dynamic Offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNQ does not work past CPU Frequency over Turbo frequency.


Yea Ima need you to dumb this to ELI5

I set vcore to normal OK.
I set VCORE to dynamic (1.387) it doesn't work. Since its an offset do i set it to the default (1.255v) - the difference between that and 1.387v? The difference being the offset value of 0.132V.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Can confirm the same issue... Wondering if there's any suggestions for a fix?


Probably a hardware problem, no fix. On redddit couple of them have the same problem, nobody has`t fixed it. Is the situation different with B350? I think that only gigabyte mbo with dual audio have this problem.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Yea Ima need you to dumb this to ELI5
> 
> I set vcore to normal OK.
> I set VCORE to dynamic (1.387) it doesn't work. Since its an offset do i set it to the default (1.255v) - the difference between that and 1.387v? The difference being the offset value of 0.132V.


Tried the settings above. Voltage stays fixed at 1.4v @4Ghz. Any ideas? Which LLC is recommended?


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Tried the settings above. Voltage stays fixed at 1.4v @4Ghz. Any ideas? Which LLC is recommended?


I left LLC at auto.

So I put offset @ 0.162V since default is actually 1.225V.
According to CPU-Z my voltage is now 1.512V. Way off my desired 1.387V.

From what i can tell offset seems pretty useless ATM.


----------



## zlikovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Can confirm the same issue... Wondering if there's any suggestions for a fix?


On Fractal Design R5 pc case and Hyperx Cloud headphones no buzz or anything like that. It's not MBO issue it's 99% front panel cable issue. If you cannot change case maybe try changing to better shielded front panel cable. Do you have buzz when you plug in back panel?


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlikovski*
> 
> On Fractal Design R5 pc case and Hyperx Cloud headphones no buzz or anything like that. It's not MBO issue it's 99% front panel cable issue. If you cannot change case maybe try changing to better shielded front panel cable. Do you have buzz when you plug in back panel?


No buzz from back panel, I'm using the Phanteks enthoo pro, with the Hyperx Clouds headphones too. Buzz will start after being plugged in for a minute or two, unplugging and re-plugging fixes for another minute or so, but it always comes back.


----------



## zlikovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> No buzz from back panel, I'm using the Phanteks enthoo pro, with the Hyperx Clouds headphones too. Buzz will start after being plugged in for a minute or two, unplugging and re-plugging fixes for another minute or so, but it always comes back.


what case you have? Old build or new? If old, did you had same issue before?


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlikovski*
> 
> what case you have? Old build or new? If old, did you had same issue before?


Phanteks Enthoo pro, worked with old motherboard, with the new k7 I get the buzzing.


----------



## zlikovski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo pro, worked with old motherboard, with the new k7 I get the buzzing.


cable routed in same way? Try to route it as isolated as possible from psu and power cables, if possible isolate cable with aluminium foil but beware not to short circuit something


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlikovski*
> 
> cable routed in same way? Try to route it as isolated as possible from psu and power cables, if possible isolate cable with aluminium foil but beware not to short circuit something


Okay will try some different routing, I do think it may be in slightly different location due to the placement of the ports on the motherboard.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I read that Gigabyte x370 gaming 5 and K7 have problem with audio buzzing noise on headphones that are connected to front panel. Is that BIOS problem or what?


No buzzing from the front or rear. All is good.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No buzzing from the front or rear. All is good.


This is what leads me to believe that it is cable/case related... what case are you using?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> This is what leads me to believe that it is cable/case related... what case are you using?


Cooler Master Mastercase Maker 5.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Cooler Master Mastercase Maker 5.


Awesome... It'd be interesting to see what cases those of us who have 'buzz' are using, and those who aren't. For instance, my inWin 303 has front audio buzz. I can verify that this isn't Aorus K7 isolated, but has happened with 2 other motherboards, which has lead me to believe that my front i/o cable is unshielded and/or picking up interference in my case. It would seem your mastercase has better front audio cables.


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> No buzzing from the front or rear. All is good.


Wondering if it possibly has something to do with my dual GPU setup? as the port is right behind the second GPU.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Lot of the threads I've been reading about the C6H use 135-145 as a starting point if you drop down to PCIe 2.0.


This is not a CH6 or a Taichi that has issues running 3200 RAM at 100 BCLK. That's the reason you see those boards using high BCLK to reach higher Memory clocks.

In this board, you only need 115-120 to reach past 3600 MHz RAM.

Regarding PCIe modes, any board will automatically or need to be manually set to PCIe 2.0 past 107 MHz.

And as mentioned in another thread, 3600 or even 3466 MHz RAM will not yet pass for daily clocks.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Awesome... It'd be interesting to see what cases those of us who have 'buzz' are using, and those who aren't. For instance, my inWin 303 has front audio buzz. I can verify that this isn't Aorus K7 isolated, but has happened with 2 other motherboards, which has lead me to believe that my front i/o cable is unshielded and/or picking up interference in my case. It would seem your mastercase has better front audio cables.


I think that is not case related. Reading user expiriances on this forum and reddit on am4 socket only on gigabyte I read about front panel buzzing sound.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I think that is not case related. Reading user expiriances on this forum and reddit on am4 socket only on gigabyte I read about front panel buzzing sound.


Well, the K7 is my 3rd X370 board and front panel buzz has been evident on all 3... So from my experience it's not just a Gigabyte thing, and why I am more inclined to believe it's an issue of unshielded cables coming from the front I/O


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Well, the K7 is my 3rd X370 board and front panel buzz has been evident on all 3... So from my experience it's not just a Gigabyte thing, and why I am more inclined to believe it's an issue of unshielded cables coming from the front I/O


It's not the motherboard. I often use a lot of Asus Aura stuff and set it up to react to audio. It only really works well with onboard audio in my experience. While there is some effect with my Creative ZxR its very muted. The front Audio had a lot of buzz and I forget what case I was using at the time. I moved my Hero IX into my Corsair 740 and had zero buzz...

I've had three X370 boards in this case (MSI Titanium, Crosshair VI and now a Gigabyte K7). None of them have had front audio buzz in my Corsair Air 740.

I also have a Mastercase 5 Pro and a Fractal Define S. I don't remember which.. but one of those has horrible front audio buzz and the other one doesn't. It's either that the cable isn't shielded or isn't shielded properly... or the way the cable is routed placing it in a bad spot.


----------



## Henry E2180

Wonder if anyone can help with identifying Boost and XFR speeds using gaming k7 and ryzen 1600x

CPU-Z, Ryzen Master Utility etc.. all report 3.7GHz all the time. Which is the boost clock on all cores. Never seems to drop to 3.6 base clock. I also NEVER see 4.0GHz or 4.1GHz (XFR) on any cores. Even when running single thread benches and confirming 100% utilisation on one core.

Any tips appreciated, all MOBO settings for CPU are set to Auto. Not convinced 4.0GHz and XFR does anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> It's not the motherboard. I often use a lot of Asus Aura stuff and set it up to react to audio. It only really works well with onboard audio in my experience. While there is some effect with my Creative ZxR its very muted. The front Audio had a lot of buzz and I forget what case I was using at the time. I moved my Hero IX into my Corsair 740 and had zero buzz...
> 
> I've had three X370 boards in this case (MSI Titanium, Crosshair VI and now a Gigabyte K7). None of them have had front audio buzz in my Corsair Air 740.
> 
> I also have a Mastercase 5 Pro and a Fractal Define S. I don't remember which.. but one of those has horrible front audio buzz and the other one doesn't. It's either that the cable isn't shielded or isn't shielded properly... or the way the cable is routed placing it in a bad spot.


That's exactly what I was figuring... Doing a bit of digging, it seems it could also be caused by a bad ground (or no ground), or could be caused by a bad connection at the I/O port, in addition to poorly shielded cables. While I'm not really effected by the front panel buzz as all my audio is routed through an Amp/Audio receiver, it's good to know that someone else can corroborate my experience.


----------



## Oceaon

Has anyone had the issue of the frequency seemly stuck? I just got my bracket for my AIO and was following Mus1mus' guide and every time I save/restart - the frequency still says 3.4 (1700x). I have tried to set the CPU Clock Ratio to 36, 37, 38 etc and changed the voltages etc but it never seems to change in the window that slides out from the right in the bios. I am wondering if I am missing something as I am very tired at the moment. I unplugged the system and used a screw driver to clear the the bottom cmos pins but its still doing it.


----------



## Sev501

I did not encounter any buzzing from front and back using my speakers and g633 headphones







even at the loudest volume setting not even a crackle... My case is a Corsair Carbide 400R and the fpanel audio cable is a thick insulated one.


----------



## mus1mus

How are you guys in Gaming?

I feel like these boards are leading the AM4 pack in 3D performance.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How are you guys in Gaming?
> 
> I feel like these boards are leading the AM4 pack in 3D performance.


Depends.. most games seem ok, but PlayerUnknown's Battlegrounds hates the dual ccx arrangement.. game is unplayable at 8-20fps with both ccx's, runs perfectly fine with just one ccx.

Also was interesting to note that my firestrike combined score goes up 12% when only running once ccx vs two on the same settings (3.8ghz 3200C14 ram).. it actually beats my stock i7 4790k score on total, combined and physics at those settings with one ccx. The R5 1400 should be interesting when overclocked.


----------



## mus1mus

No need to turn off CCXs. Just disable SMT.

8C/8T 1700X at 4.0 scores 1300ish in Cinebench.

And BTW, for comparison:



















Even with an IPC Deficit and a tiny penalty for running X8 instead of X16, plus a huge Core clock discrepancy on the GPU, it's pretty close isn't it?

1FPS less.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No need to turn off CCXs. Just disable SMT.
> 
> 8C/8T 1700X at 4.0 scores 1300ish in Cinebench.


Not so sure about that.. game ran fine with smt on with only one ccx. Will try it in a couple of days when I have some time off.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> Has anyone had the issue of the frequency seemly stuck? I just got my bracket for my AIO and was following Mus1mus' guide and every time I save/restart - the frequency still says 3.4 (1700x). I have tried to set the CPU Clock Ratio to 36, 37, 38 etc and changed the voltages etc but it never seems to change in the window that slides out from the right in the bios. I am wondering if I am missing something as I am very tired at the moment. I unplugged the system and used a screw driver to clear the the bottom cmos pins but its still doing it.


I had a case of stuck cpu multi on 30X base after failed memory OC:ing. clrear cmos, power cycling & bios re-flash didn't help until I did a complete power off, drain power with pressing power button for a while and then letting the clear cmos down for a full minute or so. Things went back to normal after that doing all that.

You really need to have power drain from all components for a complete cmos reset to happen.

(gaming 3)


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> For some reason, i cant get my memory past 2133 MHz. Its driving me nuts!


I have my Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 RAM at 2666MHz but occasionally after a few reboots it may revert back to 2133MHz, but then I just reboot into the BIOS to get it back. But, mind you, I'm on BIOS F2. I've heard too many mixed reviews of F3 for me to be comfortable flashing it. I'm very comfortable with my 1700 overclocked to 3.9GHz with 1.35V.


----------



## mus1mus

On the ideal BIOS for me, In order of stability in my tests.

F3D








F3
F2

Don't be hesitant to try. Enable that Single BIOS Mode right away to keep your self off further issues when tweaking.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethanfel*
> 
> Another great thing is the USB-C port. It does fast charge my smartphone and i can leave vysor On all the time


Dude, I didn't even realize this board had a USB-C port until I read your post!









So I just ordered the *Palette Series 3.0 USB-C to USB-C, 3ft Black* from Monoprice for my OnePlus 3:

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=15100


----------



## SteelBox

Since nobody answer me on Gigabyte B350 -X370 thread I will ask here:

I am thinking of buying x370 Gaming 5 and I have some questions:

1. Is this Gaming brand from Gigabyte good and durable (If I buy this board I won`t change anything until AM5 (6))? Reading reviews on x370 G5 on Newegg it has almost 50% negative reviews. Most of them states that board after some time simply dies. Also I read Intel reviews for Gaming 5 line and it is the same situation, negative reviews, board after some time simply die.

2. Does it has good fan control in BIOS? I don`t want to install any gigabyte app on windows.

3. Some member in this thread mentioned that this board kill his SSD? Is that possible?

4. M.2 place is good, no worries about heat issues?

5. Stupid question: This board has dual audio, so when I plug my headphones it will automatically switch to them, speaker will be mute? No need to manual switching between audio?

Regarding buzzing problem, I asked around and I was told that a lot of people complain about it so maybe the fault is somewhere with the amps and the fact that the audio-system is supposed to automatically switch to the proper amp for your headphones.


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BydFO6Iz7T75Mm5VVk1LcmdTSzQ
> 
> Here try this. No fools.


Try the bios , able to boot in to window and run few time of cinebench only one time 3200 with xmp on . After that i wont boot at all . did try to bump up the voltage to 1.4, no chance. Thats sad .


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Since nobody answer me on Gigabyte B350 -X370 thread I will ask here:
> 
> I am thinking of buying x370 Gaming 5 and I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Is this Gaming brand from Gigabyte good and durable (If I buy this board I won`t change anything until AM5 (6))? Reading reviews on x370 G5 on Newegg it has almost 50% negative reviews. Most of them states that board after some time simply dies. Also I read Intel reviews for Gaming 5 line and it is the same situation, negative reviews, board after some time simply die.
> 
> 2. Does it has good fan control in BIOS? I don`t want to install any gigabyte app on windows.
> 
> 3. Some member in this thread mentioned that this board kill his SSD? Is that possible?
> 
> 4. M.2 place is good, no worries about heat issues?
> 
> 5. Stupid question: This board has dual audio, so when I plug my headphones it will automatically switch to them, speaker will be mute? No need to manual switching between audio?
> 
> Regarding buzzing problem, I asked around and I was told that a lot of people complain about it so maybe the fault is somewhere with the amps and the fact that the audio-system is supposed to automatically switch to the proper amp for your headphones.


I apologize that this response doesn't directly address nor answer your questions, but it's exactly those negative reviews on the Gaming 5 mobo that made me go with the *Gaming K7* mobo, which is what this thread is specifically about, by the way.









With that being said, this Gaming K7 mobo is very durable and pleasant-looking, too! More so than many of the AM4 mobos I've seen released for the platform.

I have utilized the Quiet fan control in the BIOS with no problems, although I have disabled my Corsair SmartLink and hooked it up normally.

My *Samsung EVO 960 250GB M.2 NVMe SSD* is running very cool and I haven't had any problems with it... well, just with installing Windows 7 Pro, but that's another story for another time!









I just tested the audio for you and yes, it works as expected, switching automatically when you connect headphones. And there's no buzzing for me... very quiet when no music or audio is playing. I don't remember my Sabertooth X58 switching effortlessly like this. Also, the audio is noticably better on this Gigabyte mobo.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaWatcher*
> 
> I apologize that this response doesn't directly address nor answer your questions, but it's exactly those negative reviews on the Gaming 5 mobo that made me go with the *Gaming K7* mobo, which is what this thread is specifically about, by the way.


Exactly, yes, those negative reviews raise a big question that maybe something is not right with Gaming 5 . I know that newegg have many noob user reviews but when I look other board reviews situation is much better


----------



## mus1mus

I have the G5 before moving into the K7.

If you are not really the benchmarking -- sort, the G6 is essentially a K7 without the Base Clock Generator. Equally as good. And without the AOROUS LED.


----------



## WheresWally

Besides this, the Newegg reviews are too small a statistical sample to draw any conclusions, Second, the percentages of each Star review is almost the same for all the Gigabyte boards. Third, the ASRock Taichi has more reviews and is a damn good board if you can get past the aesthetics, but you are here in the K7 thread.


----------



## mus1mus

Most of them have no clue on what they are doing.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Most of them have no clue on what they are doing.


Very true!


----------



## Tasm

GA X370 Gaming 5 has some design problem.

Mine died after a couple hours with the memory at 3200 MHz.

I had a friend with the exact same problem.

Everything is fine, you turn off your computer and then, it wont boot no mather what. The board is dead. It doenst even show any power signs (all the lights off, etc).


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> GA X370 Gaming 5 has some design problem.
> 
> Mine died after a couple hours with the memory at 3200 MHz.
> 
> I had a friend with the exact same problem.
> 
> Everything is fine, you turn off your computer and then, it wont boot no mather what. The boards is dead. It doenst even show any power signs (all the lights off, etc).


Just like reviews stated, after some time simply dies. If we just look asus x370 prime who has many negative reviews on newegg, almost in all of that reviewrs is stated that the board bricked during bios update, which can be fixed, not a big problem. Gaming 5 on intel and amd has very close user reviews description, simply dies.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> GA X370 Gaming 5 has some design problem.
> 
> Mine died after a couple hours with the memory at 3200 MHz.
> 
> I had a friend with the exact same problem.
> 
> Everything is fine, you turn off your computer and then, it wont boot no mather what. The boards is dead. It doenst even show any power signs (all the lights off, etc).


Well, my K7 arrived like that. You just have to remember to try things before saying "it's dead"


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, my K7 arrived like that. You just have to remember to try things before saying "it's dead"


I can vouch with regards to that.

First I forgot I tried a B350 mobo before the Gaming K7 so there were extra standoffs shorting the board.

And then after that, I realized to get it to send a picture through the monitor, I had to put my GTX 1070 in the 2nd PCIe slot. Don't ask my why, but I swear that worked! Once I tweaked all of the BIOS settings I put it back in the 1st PCIe slot and it was fine.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone try changing the LED's using your phone? How does that work exactly?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Tried the settings above. Voltage stays fixed at 1.4v @4Ghz. Any ideas? Which LLC is recommended?


Max out llc if you're using it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone try changing the LED's using your phone? How does that work exactly?


I tried. Couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, my K7 arrived like that. You just have to remember to try things before saying "it's dead"


Try things? What should i try more?

I did everthing i could. Switch BIOS, disconnect everything, remove and mount the cpu again, etc...its dead, there is no way it will boot.

Or do you know some trick?


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Try things? What should i try more?
> 
> I did everthing i could. Switch BIOS, disconnect everything, remove and mount the cpu again, etc...its dead, there is no way it will boot.
> 
> Or do you know some trick?


Did you remove the CMOS battery and short the terminals? That worked for me when this happened.

The CPU has what I'll loosely call BIOS on-board itself, and clearing that out requires removing the CMOS battery.

At least that's my understanding. I'm no electrical engineer.


----------



## ericchaipc

Did try the F3e bios , and able to run it on rated clock speed . 3200Mhz with 3.85 GHz @ 1.368 - 1.380v . Happy . LOL


----------



## cbutters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericchaipc*
> 
> Did try the F3e bios , and able to run it on rated clock speed . 3200Mhz with 3.85 GHz @ 1.368 - 1.380v . Happy . LOL


Is the F3e bios newer or older than F3 official?

I can't tell if it is the beta bios of the F3 before they released F3 oficially? or if it is a later revisioned F3.


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbutters*
> 
> Is the F3e bios newer or older than F3 official?
> 
> I can't tell if it is the beta bios of the F3 before they released F3 oficially? or if it is a later revisioned F3.


Its is a beta bios , unofficial, you can get it here. http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread.


----------



## Praetorr

@mus1mus

Do you know precisely what the DualBIOS on this board actually does?

On my P67-UD5 Gigabyte board it will just copy over the backup BIOS to the main BIOS if it detects an issue (kind of a pain when overclocking to be honest...).

Does it work similarly here? Any disadvantages to running single BIOS full-time if you're comfortable manually moving over the switch in the event of BIOS failure?


----------



## Lithoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone try changing the LED's using your phone? How does that work exactly?


I did, because it's so silly I had to try it. It works fine, a bit slow though. You need to set a password in the RGB Fusion app. I also believe you have to be on the same LAN network.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lithoss*
> 
> I did, because it's so silly I had to try it. It works fine, a bit slow though. You need to set a password in the RGB Fusion app. I also believe you have to be on the same LAN network.


Very nice. Cool option to have. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Henry E2180

Player Unknown BGs runs fine for me with all cores and SMT on. Very smooth. (cant find your post to quote!)

Any tips on Single / 2 core boost and XFR. My ryzen never goes above the all core boost clock. It just sits there and doesn't drop to base clock or below.

Thanks.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> GA X370 Gaming 5 has some design problem.
> 
> Mine died after a couple hours with the memory at 3200 MHz.
> 
> I had a friend with the exact same problem.
> 
> Everything is fine, you turn off your computer and then, it wont boot no mather what. The board is dead. It doenst even show any power signs (all the lights off, etc).


If that board had design problems you would see 1000s of massive complaints in the forums with the same problem.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Try things? What should i try more?
> 
> I did everthing i could. Switch BIOS, disconnect everything, remove and mount the cpu again, etc...its dead, there is no way it will boot.
> 
> Or do you know some trick?


Leaving the board without the CMOS battery and PSU completely isolated for hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Did you remove the CMOS battery and short the terminals? That worked for me when this happened.
> 
> The CPU has what I'll loosely call BIOS on-board itself, and clearing that out requires removing the CMOS battery.
> 
> At least that's my understanding. I'm no electrical engineer.


It can drain all the capacitors be it on the board or the CPU. That's the idea.

I won't go on pointing that the CPU can store AGESA Codes, I'm not that knowledgeable in that regards but yeah, there are reports of mobos brought back to life using that trick. Some users leave it for days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbutters*
> 
> Is the F3e bios newer or older than F3 official?
> 
> I can't tell if it is the beta bios of the F3 before they released F3 oficially? or if it is a later revisioned F3.


F3 is newer. It's built around the latest AGESA.

Everything with a letter suffix will denote BETA BIOS revisions.

F3E has both codes from AGESA 1.0.0.3 and 1.0.0.4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Do you know precisely what the DualBIOS on this board actually does?
> 
> On my P67-UD5 Gigabyte board it will just copy over the backup BIOS to the main BIOS if it detects an issue (kind of a pain when overclocking to be honest...).
> 
> Does it work similarly here? Any disadvantages to running single BIOS full-time if you're comfortable manually moving over the switch in the event of BIOS failure?


Yep, it works that way.

I always ENABLE Single BIOS Mode whenever I can with motherboards that has the DUAL BIOS feature. It can save you from borking both BIOS.

I flash on one side if I want to test things leaving the other with a clean slate. With it left to default (DUAL Mode), if a fault is experienced that prevents it from passing POST Tests, the board will revert to the othet BIOS position. Cool feature you think? NOPE. I cannot reproduce a scenario to force the board to do that. It's a crapshoot.

When in Single BIOS Mode, if you bork the BIOS, switching to the other position may not always help you. Always turn off the PSU, wait for the board LEDs to go OFF before switching. I find 0d and 0E codes cannot be fixed by a fast flip of the BIOS switch. You need to refresh the board using the tricks mentioned above.

For flashing though, you can boot from one (good) position, proceed to Q-Flash screen, flip the BIOS Position and FLASH. Just don't do that all the time and stick to the board refresh rule.

I have destroyed BIOS chips doing that on my RVE.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Got me a 1700, a Gaming K7 and 16GB of TridentZ 3600 in hopes I can do some BCLK OCing to get it that high. Now the wait >_<.


----------



## mus1mus

Don't forget to Enable PCIe1.0 or 2.0 once you get to that point.


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericchaipc*
> 
> Did try the F3e bios , and able to run it on rated clock speed . 3200Mhz with 3.85 GHz @ 1.368 - 1.380v . Happy . LOL


Update , got some F9 loop this morning, manage to boot after 2 loop if not mistaken. Not sure if the OC setting still there, im rushing to work, LOL . Anyone facing the same issues woth the F3e ?


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Henry E2180*
> 
> Player Unknown BGs runs fine for me with all cores and SMT on. Very smooth. (cant find your post to quote!)


What os? I. was running win10 anniversary without updates at the time.. running 7 now and haven't tried it with all cores again yet. There's been at least 3 patches since I had the problem so maybe they fixed it already.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How are you guys in Gaming?
> 
> I feel like these boards are leading the AM4 pack in 3D performance.


After all the possible tweaking. User and gaming experience is smooth af. Running on w10 pro creators. Especially on killing floor 2 with alot of flying innards and particles! Can't wait and see how it feels on BF1! Still patching hahaha!

The board itself is great! I was waiting for their UD series to get to am4 but maybe they will do it hopefully in the future.


----------



## cbutters

Been playing with my K7 tonight...

Took the recommendation for F3d BIOS

I have 1700X and Flare X 3200 8GBx2.

I loaded Windows 10 at stock settings and RAM at 2400MHz to make sure everything was fine. Ran prime for 15 mins... all good.

I then loaded XMP profile 1, Ram went straight to 3200MHz (14-14-14-34-73-1T), haven't even touched any other settings or voltages.... been running prime for 15 mins now..... all good.

The fan control software works much better on this board than the B350M-D3H too.... not nearly as buggy.

I'm pretty pleased right now.

Assuming everything stilll looks good after stress testing, I'll bump my overclock up to 4GHz and see what happens.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> After all the possible tweaking. User and gaming experience is smooth af. Running on w10 pro creators. Especially on killing floor 2 with alot of flying innards and particles! Can't wait and see how it feels on BF1! Still patching hahaha!
> 
> The board itself is great! I was waiting for their UD series to get to am4 but maybe they will do it hopefully in the future.


Nice to hear it's working well for you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbutters*
> 
> Been playing with my K7 tonight...
> 
> Took the recommendation for F3d BIOS
> 
> I have 1700X and Flare X 3200 8GBx2.
> 
> I loaded Windows 10 at stock settings and RAM at 2400MHz to make sure everything was fine. Ran prime for 15 mins... all good.
> 
> I then loaded XMP profile 1, Ram went straight to 3200MHz (14-14-14-34-73-1T), haven't even touched any other settings or voltages.... been running prime for 15 mins now..... all good.
> 
> The fan control software works much better on this board than the B350M-D3H too.... not nearly as buggy.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased right now.
> 
> Assuming everything stilll looks good after stress testing, I'll bump my overclock up to 4GHz and see what happens.


F3D vs F3 is really hard to discern. With F3 having the advantage of being more refined for me.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice to hear it's working well for you.


Settled with f3 at 29.33 ram @3.8ghz.
Hope pstate oc and more ram tuning will come. So we can get earth saver working.


----------



## SteelBox

Regarding audio buzzing on front panel, 10 days ago Gigabyte representative was on reddit and he answered almost on all question but not on this one (screenshot)












__
https://www.reddit.com/r/61mv95/aorus_ax370_gaming_5_owners_any_issues_strange/

Too many situation like this just to be a bad front audio cable problem.


----------



## Vorh0f

Hey,

i have no problems with the front or back audio so far. It's the opposite because i am impressed by that ALC1220 codec with that sound boost from the creative software. Once tweaked some settings i can really enjoy music again lol. Case is Fractal Design Define C with HD681 EVO cheap but good headphones.

But i have other problems which i posted on official Gigabyte forums. Internet connection stops working sometimes for a moment and i think it's a driver problem internally, because windows does not show me on first sight any problems being detected. I just recently installed the new original intel lan driver over it without deinstalling the old one. But i might install Win7 UEFI new the next days, so still worth a try. Also the ethernet controller shows that it can be unplugged like a usb stick.

The famous sleep bug has hit me once @ll stock and default and i do really hope this is not hardware related. Did not bother to update bios from F2 or try any OC settings, because im about to get a feeling about temperatures first while stresstesting with aida in a new case, cooler and fans. After that im going to snapshot gaming benchmarks and see for me results i will be working on. I planned so far to use proccess affinities and to OC later on.

One has to be aware of the construction area this AM4 system is at the moment. But i think that i can enjoy tinkering about settings, details and all that stuff step by step to better know this hardware organism without any OC experience etc









Thanks to mus1mus and to the other helper who are sharing their experience im no longer afraid to get the performance up via tweaking even with the bugs forces to try and error. Would be glad to hear any other advices for my doing these days and weeks.

Greetings from germany


----------



## mus1mus

Quick test: Kingston HyperX 2400C15 sticks
HX424C15FB2/8

3200 might need a bit of work.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> GA X370 Gaming 5 has some design problem.
> 
> Mine died after a couple hours with the memory at 3200 MHz.
> 
> I had a friend with the exact same problem.
> 
> Everything is fine, you turn off your computer and then, it wont boot no mather what. The board is dead. It doenst even show any power signs (all the lights off, etc).


While not exactly the same thing.... When I got my K7 I had already tested out a MSI Titanium which I really liked and an Asus CH6 which I thought seemed a bit delicate with settings. They had both just booted right up and started doing their thing.

When I added the K7 to my collection and went to boot the first time I got double 00's on the post led. Normally that's a pretty bad sign (never got a new board like that but I had an Asus board that died and that's what it did). So I could have easily just said "it's dead" and sent it back. I tried to boot it a couple more time and then just left it on.. and suddenly it started cycling through post codes and it's been spot on ever since. I have NEVER had a board do this....

Now after having it for a week or so I really like the board. Well I guess I really like it.. since I sold off the other two. I did almost keep the Titanium for a back up but that would be kind of an expensive shelf sitter.


----------



## colorfuel

So I bought a new 1700X and got it today.

Using the same board and the same Gskill Flare-X Ram, I put in the CPU, tested a bit on the OC, got back to the bios. Set XMP profile and it booted right away.

Now I need to further test the stability and rule out any luck I might have just had on this boot, but I am fairly convinced now, that these Ram issues do not stem from the board itself or the Ram but the quality of the CPU.

This is sad to say, but it only reinforces my earlier suspicion.

edit: It makes me wonder though, what the board designers will be able to achieve in terms of stability if the culprit is the CPU, besides even tighter timings.



edit2: As you can see the auto-SOC voltage is too high. I put it at 1.1v now, and it still boots fine.


----------



## Oceaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I had a case of stuck cpu multi on 30X base after failed memory OC:ing. clrear cmos, power cycling & bios re-flash didn't help until I did a complete power off, drain power with pressing power button for a while and then letting the clear cmos down for a full minute or so. Things went back to normal after that doing all that.
> 
> You really need to have power drain from all components for a complete cmos reset to happen.


Yeah that is how my frequency got stuck too - a failed memory clock. I appreciate the info. I got everything sorted by following your instructions. I loaded F3 followed Mus1Mus' guide and got my cpu stable at 4.0 @ 39C with my TridentZ CL14 to 3200. Everything seems to be golden in benchmarks and gaming so I think I am set until AMD releases their new code in May. I don't want to keep messing with it for no reason other than squeezing frames out. I added rep to both. Now if EVGA will send me my 1080 ti FTW3 i'll be in business. Thanks again to the board and especially Mus1mus for the great guide.


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> If that board had design problems you would see 1000s of massive complaints in the forums with the same problem.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/61p512/gigabyte_gaming_k7_board_died_overnight_time_to/%5B/URL


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> Yeah that is how my frequency got stuck too - a failed memory clock. I appreciate the info. I got everything sorted by following your instructions. I loaded F3 followed Mus1Mus' guide and got my cpu stable at 4.0 @ 39C with my TridentZ CL14 to 3200. Everything seems to be golden in benchmarks and gaming so I think I am set until AMD releases their new code in May. I don't want to keep messing with it for no reason other than squeezing frames out. I added rep to both. Now if EVGA will send me my 1080 ti FTW3 i'll be in business. Thanks again to the board and especially Mus1mus for the great guide.


Mind sharing what your final bios settings are? Also what CPU cooler are you using?


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Regarding audio buzzing on front panel, 10 days ago Gigabyte representative was on reddit and he answered almost on all question but not on this one (screenshot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/61mv95/aorus_ax370_gaming_5_owners_any_issues_strange/%5B/URL
> 
> http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=18335.0
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1000/front-audio-issues-demand-answer


----------



## Nighthog

I might share a note I had with Audio on my Gaming 3 board that has the same ALC1220.

I had crackle or noise, more like crackle sparkles. Like when you gain way too much and things crackle. Problem solved itself as I noticed I had a cable plugged into the "line in" jack and set to "line in" but it was actually a speaker.
I just re-assigned the jack in software to be "line out" front speakers as it should have been and the audio noise vanished.

I think the audio issues are with the line inputs on the chips taking "noise" from the air and recording it to cause interference of sorts. Or rather they just being in "line in" mode makes them cause trouble when nothing actual 'line input thingy' is plugged in.


----------



## Salva52

Sorry for my noob question, but i have doubt which slots Can i use for 2 sticks of ddr4, it's one on channel a and one on channel b, or on the same channel A on the right side. Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

It's one slot apart. Start from the slot near the 24-pin power.

Ignore my previous recommendation.


----------



## Oceaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Mind sharing what your final bios settings are? Also what CPU cooler are you using?


I am using the EVGA 280mm CLC AIO. I just got the bracket from them a couple days ago. I used to be a Kraken fan but NZXT is about as bad as Thermalfake when it comes to software and customer service. EVGA happens to be on top of service so I switched. In terms of the Bios settings, I was really really close to Mus1mus numbers in his guide. Obviously every board/cpu is different but I followed his guide exactly. The only difference is I used both F3 and F3d and liked F3 better.


----------



## kushorange

Anyone else having the problem of the CPU not downclocking?

Bios is optimzed defaults, with only the multiplier and voltage changed. The CPU will stick at whatever speed the multiplier is set to but won't downclock like it normally does at stock settings.

I am stuck at 3900ghz 24/7.

Is this intended or is there a fix for this?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redempta61*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/61p512/gigabyte_gaming_k7_board_died_overnight_time_to/%5B/URL


I read through all the links and the problems were solved with CMOS clear. Still no design problems.


----------



## Xicu

Can someone explain me how the different levels of LLC work ? I couldn't find anything official in the manual.


----------



## Henry E2180

So started to run into a few issues.

I now get a ROM Image not loaded on every start up. Takes me into the BIOS instead of windows, I have to do a boot override to get into windows. Happens every restart/ startup.

Alongside this I tired to revisit overclocking. Ryzen master utility does not change the clock speed.
Tried the same in the BIOS, no change in clock speed. CPU-Z and Ryzen master report 3.7GHz instead of the 3.9 set in BIOS.

Edit: Before the ROM Image Not Loaded error I did try OCing and was able to change the clock speed just fine.

Regards,


----------



## xPliZit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Henry E2180*
> 
> So started to run into a few issues.
> 
> I now get a ROM Image not loaded on every start up. Takes me into the BIOS instead of windows, I have to do a boot override to get into windows. Happens every restart/ startup.
> 
> Alongside this I tired to revisit overclocking. Ryzen master utility does not change the clock speed.
> Tried the same in the BIOS, no change in clock speed. CPU-Z and Ryzen master report 3.7GHz instead of the 3.9 set in BIOS.
> 
> Edit: Before the ROM Image Not Loaded error I did try OCing and was able to change the clock speed just fine.
> 
> Regards,


Had the same issue.
For me the only recovery was:
1. Flash back to F2 BIOS
2. Flash F3 BIOS
3. Set your BIOS paramters

Just re-flashing F3 while on F3 did not work.


----------



## Henry E2180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPliZit*
> 
> Had the same issue.
> For me the only recovery was:
> 1. Flash back to F2 BIOS
> 2. Flash F3 BIOS
> 3. Set your BIOS paramters
> 
> Just re-flashing F3 while on F3 did not work.


Thanks for the tip, will give it a go.


----------



## mus1mus

Who would've thought?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Well, damn! Great looking results.


----------



## mus1mus

1700X was able to hold it's ground despite all the handicap.









Heaven and Valley favors the obvious.


----------



## furkandeger

Fellow users with front audio crackling, do you find it hard to connect your front audio connector to the motherboard's header? In my case my front panel connector feels unfit while I'm connecting it. It's almost like the front panel header is not up to standard measurements. When I connect the front panel to my external sound card, it goes in like one click and you can tell it went in as much as possible. However, front panel header on the motherboard always feels loose.

I think this may be playing part in the crackling audio issues.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> Fellow users with front audio crackling, do you find it hard to connect your front audio connector to the motherboard's header? In my case my front panel connector feels unfit while I'm connecting it. It's almost like the front panel header is not up to standard measurements. When I connect the front panel to my external sound card, it goes in like one click and you can tell it went in as much as possible. However, front panel header on the motherboard always feels loose.
> 
> I think this may be playing part in the crackling audio issues.


Never had trouble with audio since day 1. My fp audio cable is snug and fit as it should be.


----------



## Oceaon

So a colleague of mine got the 1800x delivered yesterday from Amazon which currently has them marked down to $469 ($30 off). His board hasn't come yet so he brought it over last night and we did some bench marking. It couldn't do anything. Anything over 3.9 would just black screen. At 4.0, It would fail cinebench almost immediately and restart windows. It couldn't run my memory over 2133. Anything we tried it just wouldn't do it stable. 1800x are supposed to be binned to be the best of the best. This is certainly not true whatsoever.

The point is nothing changed in my setup. On my chip I can run 4.0 Ghz in multi-hour long stress tests with memory at 3200 and not even a hiccup. Literally nothing changed but the CPU itself. I followed the Mus1mus guide just like I did for my own chip.

Granted my 1700x came from Silicon Lottery with the ability to run 4.0. I bought mine for $389 at the time he had a sale but my chip has no issues hitting 4.1 - I just don't like the heat for long term use. I paid for 4Ghz but it can run 4.1 which was a solid deal in my opinion. My colleague was rather pissed so he is doing a return on it today with Amazon and ordering from Silicon Lottery when they are back in stock. So for those of you out there that just can't get past 2933 on your memory it might not be your memory at all. It could very well be your CPU.

And before you ask - NO I don't have any affiliation with Silicon Lottery - this is actually the first time I used them myself. But I can tell you from now on it's the only place I'll order from as they take the guess work out and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> I forgot to mention that I got the custom shroud from Savant PC online. I told him I wanted the Fractal Design C bend on the shroud and he matched it pretty well for me.


How did you get the graphics card to mount that way lol I've been trying to find something about it anywhere.


----------



## Oceaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> How did you get the graphics card to mount that way lol I've been trying to find something about it anywhere.


I am using a real vertical bracket. If you Google - cooler master vertical graphic card holder

You will find the one I am using. It's like $20 bucks. Unfortunately, the US store has been out of stock for 3 months. I REALLY wanted one badly so I ordered from the EU store and paid the extra 20 bucks for shipping. It got to me in about 7 or 8 days and its worth it to me as it looks better in person than I imagined. Plus the vertical mount insures my 960 evo stays cool and away from the GPU.


----------



## cbutters

Here's my build with the K7!


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I read through all the links and the problems were solved with CMOS clear. Still no design problems.


So this problem only happens on Gigabyte Ryzen motherboards and it's all right ? I don't want to have to do the manipulation every weeks.


----------



## mus1mus

I didn't have to reflash, clear CMOS etc unless I spend the day tweaking stuff.


----------



## Madpacket

Sorry if this already been answered, 74 pages in already!

I have 32GB of dual rank Trident Z (Samsung B's) that run at 3200Mhz (2 sticks). The problem is one of a cold boot. If I manually tweak the memory speeds and ramp up slowly (from 2400, 2666, 2933, 3200) I can run at 3200Mhz all day. I did a mixed prime95 test for 8 hours and it passed with the CPU at 3.825Ghz.

http://valid.x86.fr/3q2m0e

So when my system cold boots and won't fire up, I simply hit the reset button and then all is well, it fires up fine. The problem is I have do this every time I shut down and start up the PC









Is there any setting in the BIOS that will boost the memory voltage on POST to avoid this issue? I'm using the latest beta BIOS and tried older ones as well but don't see anything that would allow for a DRAM Boost voltage.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Backflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> So when my system cold boots and won't fire up, I simply hit the reset button and then all is well, it fires up fine.


Never read about this method before, usually people advise to clear CMOS by removing battery and unplugging power then holding power button for a minute or so.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Noticed the K7 boots up a lot faster than the Asrock Pro Fatal1ty board I had. Asrock board would take about 10 seconds before the BIOS would post. Not sure if a setting was off or what.


----------



## Madpacket

Yeah I think this reboot trick started working with the latest F3E beta BIOS. Prior to this, I was limited to 2933Mhz (or a little higher with bclock adjustments). With further reading, it appears the K7 lacks DRAM boost voltage functionality which is a shame so I don't think there's any way to currently fix this (unless Gigabyte patches this via a new BIOS release?).

I found a workaround but it's not ideal. You can simply set the memory to XMP but manually change memory speed to a lower value like 2133Mhz. The board appears to not have cold boot issues with the RAM set to 2133. Once in Windows, I can get then apply a profile with AMD Ryzen Master that boosts the memory back to 3200Mhz and the sets the CPU speed. I would prefer to do this via the BIOS so I can run other OS's etc but this will do for now.

Next step is to add another 32GB to see how fast I can get with 64GB







Hopefully the memory controller on my CPU is able to handle higher speeds with 4 sticks


----------



## Madpacket

"Noticed the K7 boots up a lot faster than the Asrock Pro Fatal1ty board I had. Asrock board would take about 10 seconds before the BIOS would post. Not sure if a setting was off or what."

I noticed this as well compared to the MSI Carbon X370.


----------



## bloot

Been thinking of selling my actual board (Killer SLI) for some days, I think I'll finally get this one, I like what I see in this thread


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Been thinking of selling my actual board (Killer SLI) for some days, I think I'll finally get this one, I like what I see in this thread


Can't lose with the K7. Only winning!


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> I am using a real vertical bracket. If you Google - cooler master vertical graphic card holder
> You will find the one I am using. It's like $20 bucks. Unfortunately, the US store has been out of stock for 3 months. I REALLY wanted one badly so I ordered from the EU store and paid the extra 20 bucks for shipping. It got to me in about 7 or 8 days and its worth it to me as it looks better in person than I imagined. Plus the vertical mount insures my 960 evo stays cool and away from the GPU.


Did you have to mod the case any I didn't think to look for a spot for that lol oh and here is my build as it sits now.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can't lose with the K7. Only winning!


Thanks, I hope so! How about VRM temps? I've seen some screens here and seem fine under load with pretty high voltage.


----------



## Oceaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Did you have to mod the case any I didn't think to look for a spot for that lol oh and here is my build as it sits now.


I just took out the thin pieces of aluminum between the holes. I just used pliers. It was quick.


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Thanks, I hope so! How about VRM temps? I've seen some screens here and seem fine under load with pretty high voltage.


I can't speak for others' but without a small amount of active cooling over the VRM's they get pretty toasty. While aiming for 4Ghz with 1.4+ volts during Prime testing on an open bench, they hit around 100C until I added a 90mm fan running at a whisper quiet 7v. With the fan in place running at low RPM's, the VRM cooled down to around 75 - 80C. I'm sure with the board properly mounted in a case and with proper airflow, there should be no issues with VRM's. I think they're rated up to 120 or 130C but I don't like going over 90C.

At my current settings (3.825Ghz, 1.31V, 32GB - 3200Mhz at 1.35V) the VRM's only hit the 60's under Prime.

Compared to the MSI Carbon I tested, the K7 appears to be of higher quality. Not sure how it would compare to the more expensive boards but I think the K7 strikes the right balances between price/performance.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> I can't speak for others' but without a small amount of active cooling over the VRM's they get pretty toasty. While aiming for 4Ghz with 1.4+ volts during Prime testing on an open bench, they hit around 100C until I added a 90mm fan running at a whisper quiet 7v. With the fan in place running at low RPM's, the VRM cooled down to around 75 - 80C. I'm sure with the board properly mounted in a case and with proper airflow, there should be no issues with VRM's. I think they're rated up to 120 or 130C but I don't like going over 90C.
> 
> At my current settings (3.825Ghz, 1.31V, 32GB - 3200Mhz at 1.35V) the VRM's only hit the 60's under Prime.
> 
> Compared to the MSI Carbon I tested, the K7 appears to be of higher quality. Not sure how it would compare to the more expensive boards but I think the K7 strikes the right balances between price/performance.


100c? Aida64 was reading around 60-70c while running IBT. 1800x was at 4Ghz using 1.4v. I ordered an IR thermometer and it should be arriving today. Want to make sure I'm getting accurate reads.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> I can't speak for others' but without a small amount of active cooling over the VRM's they get pretty toasty. While aiming for 4Ghz with 1.4+ volts during Prime testing on an open bench, they hit around 100C until I added a 90mm fan running at a whisper quiet 7v. With the fan in place running at low RPM's, the VRM cooled down to around 75 - 80C. I'm sure with the board properly mounted in a case and with proper airflow, there should be no issues with VRM's. I think they're rated up to 120 or 130C but I don't like going over 90C.
> 
> At my current settings (3.825Ghz, 1.31V, 32GB - 3200Mhz at 1.35V) the VRM's only hit the 60's under Prime.
> 
> Compared to the MSI Carbon I tested, the K7 appears to be of higher quality. Not sure how it would compare to the more expensive boards but I think the K7 strikes the right balances between price/performance.


Ouch that's a bit scary to be honest :S


----------



## mus1mus

Anything without active cooling is scary.


----------



## x370k7

Hello, I am from China .although, English is not my native language, but I still want to write something to share my experience of overclocking.

This is my Hardwares: K7,R7 1700, f4-3200c14d-16gtzr (8g*2).

on F2 BIOS：

keep everything default, only open XMP. When I starting up or reboot, the memory frequency sometimes works at 3200, sometimes 2133... don't use the XMP,use Manual mode(32,14 14 14 34),the result is Same.Obviously, my luck is bad...I try to solve the problem. I searched in Google and found here. I read all your replies.Finally,I found the perfect BIOS settings for me.

Step 1: basic settings
(1) restore default settings in BIOS (Load Optimized Defaults)
(2) AMD Cool&Quiet function, Disabled

Step 2: overclocking CPU Frequency >3700 Even if it can works in default BIOS settings. Don't let it AUTO.

For example, I can work at 3800 in default BIOS settings. In this case, we all know that when the CPU 100% load, the core valtage is about 1.188V (more often, it seems to be 1.176v). Yes, my R7 1700 can work at 3800,in default BIOS settings, it can be through a variety of tests -- ADA64 5.90.4200 (single FPU, dual CPU&FPU, or default four, each combination can last 10 minutes +), prime95 29.1.1.0 (1,2,3),and so on.However, the memory cann't be 3200.So, I think about the default BIOS settings, is he hiding something,limiting the memory to 3200? is he thinking the fundamental frequency of r7 1700 in default BIOS settings(3.0Ghz) is too low to Coordination the memory of 3200Mhz?

This time, I kept the CPU 3800 frequency, but i didn't use the in default BIOS settings,I didn't let the motherboard adjust the voltage automatically. i do this:
CPU Vcore---> Normal
Dynamic Vcore(DVID) --->+0.0675
CPU Vcore Loadline Calibration--->High

ok,it works! it can boot to operating system.in windows 10 (1703),when the CPU 1% load,both CPU-Z and ADA64 shows the cpu core voltage: 1.260(Very little time 1.248).in tests,the CPU 100% load,the cpu core voltage: 1.260(constant).

Step 3: then , overclocking memory Frequency,don't use the XMP.
XMP--->disable
System Memory Multiplier-->32
Memory Timing Mode--> Advanced Manual
Channel A Memory Sub Timings--->14 14 14 14 34
Channel B Memory Sub Timings--->14 14 14 14 34
DRAM Voltage-->1.35v
DRAM Termination--->0.675v

when i finished these 3 steps, do you know what happened? Whether starting up or reboot,my pc works perfectly with cpu 3.8Ghz & memory 3200Mhz now...

Hope these information is useful for you!

*the poin is: overclocking cpu up to 3.8Ghz first of all,then,overclocking memory
the poin is: overclocking cpu up to 3.8Ghz first of all,then,overclocking memory.
the poin is: overclocking cpu up to 3.8Ghz first of all,then,overclocking memory.

Important things are to be repeated for 3 times!!!*


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> Yeah I think this reboot trick started working with the latest F3E beta BIOS. Prior to this, I was limited to 2933Mhz (or a little higher with bclock adjustments). With further reading, it appears the K7 lacks DRAM boost voltage functionality which is a shame so I don't think there's any way to currently fix this (unless Gigabyte patches this via a new BIOS release?).
> 
> I found a workaround but it's not ideal. You can simply set the memory to XMP but manually change memory speed to a lower value like 2133Mhz. The board appears to not have cold boot issues with the RAM set to 2133. Once in Windows, I can get then apply a profile with AMD Ryzen Master that boosts the memory back to 3200Mhz and the sets the CPU speed. I would prefer to do this via the BIOS so I can run other OS's etc but this will do for now.
> 
> Next step is to add another 32GB to see how fast I can get with 64GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the memory controller on my CPU is able to handle higher speeds with 4 sticks


I can get it boot on 3200 manually with the F3E , having same issues like yours when cold boot . Will try your method tonight. Thanks man .


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x370k7*
> 
> Hello, I am from China .although, English is not my native language, but I still want to write something to share my experience of overclocking.
> 
> This is my Hardwares: K7,R7 1700, f4-3200c14d-16gtzr (8g*2).
> 
> on F2 BIOS：
> 
> keep everything default, only open XMP. When I starting up or reboot, the memory frequency sometimes works at 3200, sometimes 2133... don't use the XMP,use Manual mode(32,14 14 14 34),the result is Same.Obviously, my luck is bad...I try to solve the problem. I searched in Google and found here. I read all your replies.Finally,I found the perfect BIOS settings for me.
> 
> Step 1: basic settings
> (1) restore default settings in BIOS (Load Optimized Defaults)
> (2) AMD Cool&Quiet function, Disabled
> 
> Step 2: overclocking CPU Frequency >3700 Even if it can works in default BIOS settings. Don't let it AUTO.
> 
> For example, I can work at 3800 in default BIOS settings. In this case, we all know that when the CPU 100% load, the core valtage is about 1.188V (more often, it seems to be 1.176v). Yes, my R7 1700 can work at 3800,in default BIOS settings, it can be through a variety of tests -- ADA64 5.90.4200 (single FPU, dual CPU&FPU, or default four, each combination can last 10 minutes +), prime95 29.1.1.0 (1,2,3),and so on.However, the memory cann't be 3200.So, I think about the default BIOS settings, is he hiding something,limiting the memory to 3200? is he thinking the fundamental frequency of r7 1700 in default BIOS settings(3.0Ghz) is too low to Coordination the memory of 3200Mhz?
> 
> This time, I kept the CPU 3800 frequency, but i didn't use the in default BIOS settings,I didn't let the motherboard adjust the voltage automatically. i do this:
> CPU Vcore---> Normal
> Dynamic Vcore(DVID) --->+0.0675
> CPU Vcore Loadline Calibration--->High
> 
> ok,it works! it can boot to operating system.in windows 10 (1703),when the CPU 1% load,both CPU-Z and ADA64 shows the cpu core voltage: 1.260(Very little time 1.248).in tests,the CPU 100% load,the cpu core voltage: 1.260(constant).
> 
> Step 3: then , overclocking memory Frequency,don't use the XMP.
> XMP--->disable
> System Memory Multiplier-->32
> Memory Timing Mode--> Advanced Manual
> Channel A Memory Sub Timings--->14 14 14 14 34
> Channel B Memory Sub Timings--->14 14 14 14 34
> DRAM Voltage-->1.35v
> DRAM Termination--->0.675v
> 
> when i finished these 3 steps, do you know what happened? Whether starting up or reboot,my pc works perfectly with cpu 3.8Ghz & memory 3200Mhz now...
> 
> Hope these information is useful for you!
> 
> *the poin is: overclocking cpu up to 3.8Ghz first of all,then,overclocking memory
> the poin is: overclocking cpu up to 3.8Ghz first of all,then,overclocking memory.
> the poin is: overclocking cpu up to 3.8Ghz first of all,then,overclocking memory.
> 
> Important things are to be repeated for 3 times!!!*


You probably using Samsung B Die kits which Ryzen love . You are lucky one , amazing with the load voltage with 3.8 .


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got the latest version of Prime95 and ran a blend test for 20 minutes. VRM's sat around 55c according to hwinfo64 and 2 degrees less according to my IR thermometer. This is with my 1800x at 4Ghz using 1.36v. I'm sure with realistic usage the VRM's stay under 50c.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got the latest version of Prime95 and ran a blend test for 20 minutes. VRM's sat around 55c according to hwinfo64 and 2 degrees less according to my IR thermometer. This is with my 1800x at 4Ghz using 1.36v. I'm sure with realistic usage the VRM's stay under 50c.


VRM operating temperature is up to 125c.


----------



## AlphaZFG

Ok everyone.

I have officially encountered the K7 "brick" issue. Mine is a little different however. I am able to get the system to turn on and my fans start to cycle. However, none of the LEDs light up any more, and neither does my RGB LED light strip. Whenever I do power the system on, the LED lights flash a bright white for a split second and then they don't stay on. The system appears to boot, but I don't get any video output to my monitor.

This started happening after I installed 3 Corsair HD 120 fans into my system along with a controller. However, the LEDs on the board worked for a little bit even with the new fans installed.

I've tried the following:

- Short the CLR CMOS jumper with a screwdriver
- Remove the CMOS battery for 5 minutes
- Reseat the RAM and remove CMOS battery
- Remove the battery and hold the mobo power button for 1 minute

I do have an EKWB Supremacy Evo installed with the original Gigabyte adhesive sheet taken from the original backplate and installed onto the EK back plate.

I'm at a loss here. The system was working for quite a while. Not sure how installing 3 fans would effect everything.

Thoughts?

I have the F3 Bios. I am unable to get to the BIOS screen due to the lack of video output.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Having issues getting a stable 3200 but:









That will be for another day. I will probably Prime95 it tomorrow.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZFG*
> 
> Ok everyone.
> 
> I have officially encountered the K7 "brick" issue. Mine is a little different however. I am able to get the system to turn on and my fans start to cycle. However, none of the LEDs light up any more, and neither does my RGB LED light strip. Whenever I do power the system on, the LED lights flash a bright white for a split second and then they don't stay on. The system appears to boot, but I don't get any video output to my monitor.
> 
> This started happening after I installed 3 Corsair HD 120 fans into my system along with a controller. However, the LEDs on the board worked for a little bit even with the new fans installed.
> 
> I've tried the following:
> 
> - Short the CLR CMOS jumper with a screwdriver
> - Remove the CMOS battery for 5 minutes
> - Reseat the RAM and remove CMOS battery
> - Remove the battery and hold the mobo power button for 1 minute
> 
> I do have an EKWB Supremacy Evo installed with the original Gigabyte adhesive sheet taken from the original backplate and installed onto the EK back plate.
> 
> I'm at a loss here. The system was working for quite a while. Not sure how installing 3 fans would effect everything.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I have the F3 Bios. I am unable to get to the BIOS screen due to the lack of video output.


Did you try disconnecting the 3 fans to see if that is the trouble?


----------



## Backflash

somewhat of PSA: have several accounts of this stick running 3200 stable on different boards, the catch is: not always at 16 timings but 17/18 90% sure

SAMSUNG M378A1K43CB2-CRC

anyone tried it on gigabyte? My theory is that AMD simply forgot/didn't have time about hynix modules due to the server nature of whole Zen arch. So it's promising for May update.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got the latest version of Prime95 and ran a blend test for 20 minutes. VRM's sat around 55c according to hwinfo64 and 2 degrees less according to my IR thermometer. This is with my 1800x at 4Ghz using 1.36v. I'm sure with realistic usage the VRM's stay under 50c.


Hey many thanks for testing it! Do you have any active cooling in the VRM area? Those temps are really awesome


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Hey many thanks for testing it! Do you have any active cooling in the VRM area? Those temps are really awesome


Nothing blowing directly on the VRMS's. I have 2 140mm intake fans in the front of my case, 2 120mm exhaust fans at the top and 1 140mm rear exhaust.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Nothing blowing directly on the VRMS's. I have 2 140mm intake fans in the front of my case, 2 120mm exhaust fans at the top and 1 140mm rear exhaust.


I have pretty much the same setup (my top fans are 140mm but are on top of a 280 radiator) and my board's vrms get to the 80s C at 3.925GHz with 1.328V lol

Many thanks again


----------



## Philippk

@mus1mus Thank you for your guide when it came to OC on page 35! I managed to get my R7 1700 up to 3825 @ 1.356v and i cant get past it, doesnt matter if i use 1.48v for 3850 even.

I even had to swap my 1700 due to the first one i needed 1.38v for 3.7ghz :/ (Worst silicon lottery in the history?)

A question for the fellow owners of the same K7, i'm currently running the F3 bios, not the BETA ones.. should i be running beta or not?

Why im asking? It's due to i'm using these CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 mem sticks..

And i really dont know what timings or settings i should use to get even 2933 or 3200! :/

Otherwise i've got to say it is a lovely board so far!


----------



## mus1mus

Is 3200 14-14-14-14-34 working?


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is 3200 14-14-14-14-34 working?


Well the XMP profile didnt work, and i've never even manually OC:ed or set timing to my memory! So that's a whole new area for me









When i do use the XMP profile i get the same error that many get, with the ROM image not found and what not...

But i will try with those manual timings! And i guess i'll have to set 1.35V manually aswell?


----------



## Seelbreaker

I've also have the K7 with the F3 Bios installed and i'm using the Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 ver 5.30 which is on the support List.

But getting the memory to work with 1499 MHz (DDR4-2933) won't allways work...

I've activated the XMP Profile which somehow works for one boot sometimes, but after that when i reboot or cold-boot the System the memory Speed goes back to 1066MHz (CPU-Z)...

Also a menupoint in the bios isn't translated (german language active but one setting is in italic?) and the RGB Color changes from cycle to full red - like it's forgettting it. Even after booting into windows it sill is in the default red lightning mode









Saw in this thread that people have their fingers on beta-bioses - where do i get them?

:Edit: Nevermind - found it









http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philippk*
> 
> Well the XMP profile didnt work, and i've never even manually OC:ed or set timing to my memory! So that's a whole new area for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i do use the XMP profile i get the same error that many get, with the ROM image not found and what not...
> 
> But i will try with those manual timings! And i guess i'll have to set 1.35V manually aswell?


Yep. Assuming those are B-Dies, it should work.

That error can be fixed without flashing.









Upon entering the BIOS with that error, Press F7 for Optimized Defaults. Reboot back to BIOS and check if it disappeared. Proceed to Windows. Then go back to the BIOS to set your OC. The settings should be pretty minimal so I don't think you'll be missing some of them.


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. Assuming those are B-Dies, it should work.
> 
> That error can be fixed without flashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon entering the BIOS with that error, Press F7 for Optimized Defaults. Reboot back to BIOS and check if it disappeared. Proceed to Windows. Then go back to the BIOS to set your OC. The settings should be pretty minimal so I don't think you'll be missing some of them.


I've never re-flashed, all i did was that i turn off the XMP profile and the error dissapers

So what i need to do is actually set the XMP profile, reboot back to BIOS --> F7 --> Check if XMP is still selected? --> Adjust OC and Voltage of CPU --> Voilá?

Quick question, so when using Optimized Defaults, it will only reset my OC of the CPU and not reset XMP right?


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seelbreaker*
> 
> I've also have the K7 with the F3 Bios installed and i'm using the Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 ver 5.30 which is on the support List.
> 
> But getting the memory to work with 1499 MHz (DDR4-2933) won't allways work...
> 
> I've activated the XMP Profile which somehow works for one boot sometimes, but after that when i reboot or cold-boot the System the memory Speed goes back to 1066MHz (CPU-Z)...
> 
> Also a menupoint in the bios isn't translated (german language active but one setting is in italic?) and the RGB Color changes from cycle to full red - like it's forgettting it. Even after booting into windows it sill is in the default red lightning mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw in this thread that people have their fingers on beta-bioses - where do i get them?
> 
> :Edit: Nevermind - found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread


http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread

you can get it here . but no luck with F3E , will have f9 boot loop. Can work with 3200 manual set , XMP doesnt work .


----------



## DADDYDC650

There's a bug with the latest BIOS + Windows 10 Creators Update. Whenever you power up your PC/Restart ur board will boot into the BIOS and give you a message about updating ROM image. Forget the exact wording. You can exit without issue but it'll keep happening until GB releases a fix.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philippk*
> 
> I've never re-flashed, all i did was that i turn off the XMP profile and the error dissapers
> 
> So what i need to do is actually set the XMP profile, reboot back to BIOS --> F7 --> Check if XMP is still selected? --> Adjust OC and Voltage of CPU --> Voilá?
> 
> Quick question, so when using Optimized Defaults, it will only reset my OC of the CPU and not reset XMP right?


You will literally redo your OC.
BIOS > F7 (Load Optimized Defaults) > BIOS (check if the rom load error is gone) > Windows.
BIOS > Redo your OC ( Not your previous Profile)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> There's a bug with the latest BIOS + Windows 10 Creators Update. Whenever you power up your PC/Restart ur board will boot into the BIOS and give you a message about updating ROM image. Forget the exact wording. You can exit without issue but it'll keep happening until GB releases a fix.


That's pre Creator Update buddy.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You will literally redo your OC.
> BIOS > F7 (Load Optimized Defaults) > BIOS (check if the rom load error is gone) > Windows.
> BIOS > Redo your OC ( Not your previous Profile)
> That's pre Creator Update buddy.


What do you mean?


----------



## mus1mus

The issue has been there even before the Creators uppdate was released


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The issue has been there even before the Creators uppdate was released


Gotcha. Was running fine until I updated. Oh well.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I was assuming this was due to bad memory timings or xmp. Disabling xmp and setting timings manually seemed to not give me that unable to save rom error for me:










Dunno if stable or not. upping vSOC to 1.25v seem to do something for me.


----------



## mus1mus

It will hit you when it decides to.


----------



## bloot

Ordered from Amazon for 245€ hopefully i'll get it by tomorrow, @DADDYDC650's vrm temps convinced me finally


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It will hit you when it decides to.


Just happened. I mb just decided to start flashing CPU/RAM leds


----------



## Seelbreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Just happened. I mb just decided to start flashing CPU/RAM leds


Is it dead? or did it just crashed?


----------



## AlphaZFG

I did yes. The CPU LED indicator is lit up, so I think it's the CPU that's the culprit. I've tried reseating without any luck. I do have an EK water block installed, so I'm wondering if that's the issue. I am going to install my ROG Crosshair VI board to test it out and see if the CPU is on the fritz.


----------



## AlphaZFG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZFG*
> 
> Ok everyone.
> 
> I have officially encountered the K7 "brick" issue. Mine is a little different however. I am able to get the system to turn on and my fans start to cycle. However, none of the LEDs light up any more, and neither does my RGB LED light strip. Whenever I do power the system on, the LED lights flash a bright white for a split second and then they don't stay on. The system appears to boot, but I don't get any video output to my monitor.
> 
> This started happening after I installed 3 Corsair HD 120 fans into my system along with a controller. However, the LEDs on the board worked for a little bit even with the new fans installed.
> 
> I've tried the following:
> 
> - Short the CLR CMOS jumper with a screwdriver
> - Remove the CMOS battery for 5 minutes
> - Reseat the RAM and remove CMOS battery
> - Remove the battery and hold the mobo power button for 1 minute
> 
> I do have an EKWB Supremacy Evo installed with the original Gigabyte adhesive sheet taken from the original backplate and installed onto the EK back plate.
> 
> I'm at a loss here. The system was working for quite a while. Not sure how installing 3 fans would effect everything.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I have the F3 Bios. I am unable to get to the BIOS screen due to the lack of video output.


I keep getting error code 01 on the motherboard. The CPU LED indicator is lit up, so I think it's the CPU that's the culprit. I've tried reseating without any luck. I do have an EK water block installed, so I'm wondering if that's the issue. I am going to install my ROG Crosshair VI board to test it out and see if the CPU is on the fritz.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Meh I Guess I will stay at 3.9 until things get more "Stable"
https://valid.x86.fr/c226kf


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You will literally redo your OC.
> BIOS > F7 (Load Optimized Defaults) > BIOS (check if the rom load error is gone) > Windows.
> BIOS > Redo your OC ( Not your previous Profile)
> That's pre Creator Update buddy.


Alright, so you prefer i do that instead of actually reverting back the XMP changes? i mean my CPU clock is stable after 8 hours OCCT.

The problem now is just the memory


----------



## AlphaZFG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZFG*
> 
> I keep getting error code 01 on the motherboard. The CPU LED indicator is lit up, so I think it's the CPU that's the culprit. I've tried reseating without any luck. I do have an EK water block installed, so I'm wondering if that's the issue. I am going to install my ROG Crosshair VI board to test it out and see if the CPU is on the fritz.


Ok, installed the ROG Crosshair VI board and don't have any issues booting to Windows.

Think the K7 board has been bricked.

Can anyone offer and insight as to what may have caused the aforementioned issues? I really like the K7, but at this point I just want whatever freakin works!

I've tried clearing CMOS and reseating everything and I get the CPU LED lit and error code 01.


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZFG*
> 
> Ok, installed the ROG Crosshair VI board and don't have any issues booting to Windows.
> 
> Think the K7 board has been bricked.
> 
> Can anyone offer and insight as to what may have caused the aforementioned issues? I really like the K7, but at this point I just want whatever freakin works!
> 
> I've tried clearing CMOS and reseating everything and I get the CPU LED lit and error code 01.


Are you sure that you've cleared the CMOS? I had to take out my battery for atleast 30 mins before the CMOS cleared.. The Dual BIOS thingy was an total mess to me (first time i've used a board with dual bios btw..)

+ Re-seat the memory to different slots.

Uhm... Oh! When you've taken out the battery, and unplugged your PSU --> Press and hold the power button on the motherboard for like 10 sec just to unload every ounce of charging!

Hopefully that will help you!

I really think the CMOS button on the Mobo isnt registering properly, and same goes for the CMOS pins.. i dunno if a firmware/bios update will even fix that!


----------



## AlphaZFG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philippk*
> 
> Are you sure that you've cleared the CMOS? I had to take out my battery for atleast 30 mins before the CMOS cleared.. The Dual BIOS thingy was an total mess to me (first time i've used a board with dual bios btw..)
> 
> + Re-seat the memory to different slots.
> 
> Uhm... Oh! When you've taken out the battery, and unplugged your PSU --> Press and hold the power button on the motherboard for like 10 sec just to unload every ounce of charging!
> 
> Hopefully that will help you!
> 
> I really think the CMOS button on the Mobo isnt registering properly, and same goes for the CMOS pins.. i dunno if a firmware/bios update will even fix that!


I've tried all of those things except for different RAM slots. I'll try that again later today. Any idea why the CPU LED indicator would come on? The processor works just fine with the ROG board. I even tried to reseat the processor without any luck. I was about to RMA the CPU, but was glad to see that it still worked on another board.


----------



## Tasm

This mobos seem to be dropping like flies to be honest.

Something is very wrong with them. Which is a shame, because i loved the Gaming 5 while it worked.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZFG*
> 
> I've tried all of those things except for different RAM slots. I'll try that again later today. Any idea why the CPU LED indicator would come on? The processor works just fine with the ROG board. I even tried to reseat the processor without any luck. I was about to RMA the CPU, but was glad to see that it still worked on another board.


I had an 0x00 w/ CPU LED indicator thing on, and I found out that my PSU didn't even work with the board for some reason. I used another PSU I had on hand instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> This mobos seem to be dropping like flies to be honest.
> 
> Something is very wrong with them. Which is a shame, because i loved the Gaming 5 while it worked.


Maybe it's because I've had the board for a whole 24 hours but most of the issues I ran into could be solved by clearing the CMOS.


----------



## mus1mus

I usually pull out the CMOS Battery for an hour or so upon seeing Q-Code like 01, 0d and stuff. Works everytime.


----------



## colorfuel

I've done quite a bit of stressing on this board (K7) and never ran into an issue that couldnt be fixed by pulling out the battery.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Anyways, now that the dust has settled on fiddling around with everything. While building the PC I ran into an issue where the power supply I purchased the EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G1 straight up did not work. My older CoolerMaster PSU did but it took me 3-4 hours of frustration to figure this out.

The PSU tester showed that the PSU worked. I _think_ the issue was with the 8-pin connector.

Has anyone had any issues like this?


----------



## Lobuttomize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Anyways, now that the dust has settled on fiddling around with everything. While building the PC I ran into an issue where the power supply I purchased the EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G1 straight up did not work. My older CoolerMaster PSU did but it took me 3-4 hours of frustration to figure this out.
> 
> The PSU tester showed that the PSU worked. I _think_ the issue was with the 8-pin connector.
> 
> Has anyone had any issues like this?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1476935/why-you-should-not-buy-an-evga-supernova-nex650g-750g-aka-g1


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I'm just gonna return it. An extra $90 in my pocket. I'm surprised the D-Rank CoolerMaster PSU that I have works better.


----------



## wingman99

Does the power savings options work while overclocking on the AX370-Gaming K7?

What memory works at 3200 speed with XMP?


----------



## mus1mus

Nope past Default All Core Turbo Boost.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZFG*
> 
> I've tried all of those things except for different RAM slots. I'll try that again later today. Any idea why the CPU LED indicator would come on? The processor works just fine with the ROG board. I even tried to reseat the processor without any luck. I was about to RMA the CPU, but was glad to see that it still worked on another board.


Oh, crap... I'm sorry, man but I had what it seems the same issue, or I thought my mobo was faulty when I went through trial and error to get a light to just come on!

I'm not saying yours is the same issue, but hopefully what I went through will help you in some way.

I went through a long 2-3 day trial getting my mobo first to show that it had power to getting Windows 7 loaded and to keep it from hanging.

The first roadblock I had was the mobo wouldn't show any lights. I ran upon this step-by-step troubleshooting thread that mentioned making sure no extra standoffs were touching the mobo and BINGO! That was it! Not only that, the wide screw rings appear to touch the solder on the mobo so I actually had to put the paper washers on them for the first time. This is a consideration.

The other thing is I wasn't getting a picture and nothing from the CPU where I thought it was faulty. I re-seated that thing about 4 times and then caught a random post on the umpteenth website I stumbled upon by googling that said to try to loosen the screws on the heatsink of the CPU. For me it was from my Corsair h100i water cooler. I never realized I could be tightening it too tight, because sure enough... it posted after that!

Well, it posted after I put my GPU in the 2nd PCIe slot. That was a suggestion that worked for me, because initially it wasn't working in the 1st slot. I have no idea why. And when everything was loaded in Windows 7 Pro, I was able to move the GPU back to PCIe slot 1.

So hopefully you can glean something out of this to help you in your time of need.


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got the latest version of Prime95 and ran a blend test for 20 minutes. VRM's sat around 55c according to hwinfo64 and 2 degrees less according to my IR thermometer. This is with my 1800x at 4Ghz using 1.36v. I'm sure with realistic usage the VRM's stay under 50c.


I should have stated I used a thermal gun to validate the VRM temperatures. VRM gun showed 93-95C while under prime. You're only at 1.36 volts, I was over 1.4V ( and with LLC set to turbo) plus 1.2 volt on the memory controller. Let Prime run for at least 30 minutes before checking temps. Also, I used one of Gigabyte's voltage monitoring tools (forget the name) to measure the VRM's, not sure if that matters.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> I should have stated I used a thermal gun to validate the VRM temperatures. VRM gun showed 93-95C while under prime. You're only at 1.36 volts, I was over 1.4V ( and with LLC set to turbo) plus 1.2 volt on the memory controller. Let Prime run for at least 30 minutes before checking temps. Also, I used one of Gigabyte's voltage monitoring tools (forget the name) to measure the VRM's, not sure if that matters.


My temps aren't going to shoot up almost 50c by letting Prime95 run for 10 minutes longer. No idea how your board is hitting almost 100c with those settings.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I get 100C on VRM MOS at 4.9 with Prime95? I'm under the impression that this is completely normal. CPU Temps are around 80C tho.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I get 100C on VRM MOS at 4.9 with Prime95? I'm under the impression that this is completely normal. CPU Temps are around 80C tho.


VRM normal operating range is up to 125c


----------



## mus1mus

You guys should point out which sensor you are looking at.

VR T1
VR T2
VRM Mos.

My VRM Mos reaches 70C running Prime @ 4000/1.412V. I have active cooling and in an open bench.


----------



## teclado

Brand new guy here.

I have the K7 paired with a 1600X, Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 air cooler, Corsair LPX RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Ver 5.39) 2x8 kit rated at 3200MHz.

I'm sitting at 3.9GHz at 1.375Vcore (CPU-Z says 1.356V), LLC = medium, 3200MHz 16 18 18 36 RAM. I've had zero issues with this board, processor, or RAM. The first thing I did was flash F3 bios, then set RAM to XMP profile 1, set SOC = 1.2V, left RAM voltage at AUTO, got to 3200MHz with zero issues. Oh and yes I did confirm that my RAM is running at 3200MHz in windows (CPU-Z and HWinfo show 1599.6MHz at the aforementioned timings). I've re-booted multiple times and even cold booted once (powered off system, then powered on). Technically, I don't think my RAM is on the Mobo QVL...I was sweating that I screwed up on my RAM purchase, based on reading everything in here. Man it looks like I got really lucky!

I've been running Prime95 (the maximum heat test) for about 40 minutes, Ryzen Master reports ~67-68C, HWinfo shows 74C max for my VRM and 68.3C max Tdie.

P.S. everything is sitting on my kitchen table. My case gets here tomorrow, but I couldn't wait.







At some point I'm certainly going to need to run some more stress testing, and I may try to hit that elusive 4.0GHz. Also wouldn't mind finding my lower Vcore limit...just didn't want to have to mess with reset CMOS right now haha. But I guess I'd better get used to it, huh?

I look forward to reading a lot more success stories and interesting nuggets of wisdom from you guys! Cheers!

EDIT: I have a possibly stupid question, one that has probably been answered. If so, I apologize...here goes. Prior to overclocking my CPU, I'm pretty sure that the CPU Vcore would drop really low during periods of low activity. Also, I know that my previous Intel CPU would do that (i5 2500K). After cranking up my 1600X, it looks like the Vcore is perpetually stuck at 1.356V, even when idle. Is it really stuck there all the time, or is there some voltage throttling going on that CPU-Z isn't reporting? It just seems like that's unnecessary when idle, and certainly wasting power.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> Brand new guy here.
> 
> I have the K7 paired with a 1600X, Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 air cooler, Corsair LPX RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Ver 5.39) 2x8 kit rated at 3200MHz.
> 
> I'm sitting at 3.9GHz at 1.375Vcore (CPU-Z says 1.356V), LLC = medium, 3200MHz 16 18 18 36 RAM. I've had zero issues with this board, processor, or RAM. The first thing I did was flash F3 bios, then set RAM to XMP profile 1, set SOC = 1.2V, left RAM voltage at AUTO, got to 3200MHz with zero issues. Oh and yes I did confirm that my RAM is running at 3200MHz in windows (CPU-Z and HWinfo show 1599.6MHz at the aforementioned timings). I've re-booted multiple times and even cold booted once (powered off system, then powered on). Technically, I don't think my RAM is on the Mobo QVL...I was sweating that I screwed up on my RAM purchase, based on reading everything in here. Man it looks like I got really lucky!
> 
> I've been running Prime95 (the maximum heat test) for about 40 minutes, Ryzen Master reports ~67-68C, HWinfo shows 74C max for my VRM and 68.3C max Tdie.
> 
> P.S. everything is sitting on my kitchen table. My case gets here tomorrow, but I couldn't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At some point I'm certainly going to need to run some more stress testing, and I may try to hit that elusive 4.0GHz. Also wouldn't mind finding my lower Vcore limit...just didn't want to have to mess with reset CMOS right now haha. But I guess I'd better get used to it, huh?
> 
> I look forward to reading a lot more success stories and interesting nuggets of wisdom from you guys! Cheers!
> 
> EDIT: I have a possibly stupid question, one that has probably been answered. If so, I apologize...here goes. Prior to overclocking my CPU, I'm pretty sure that the CPU Vcore would drop really low during periods of low activity. Also, I know that my previous Intel CPU would do that (i5 2500K). After cranking up my 1600X, it looks like the Vcore is perpetually stuck at 1.356V, even when idle. Is it really stuck there all the time, or is there some voltage throttling going on that CPU-Z isn't reporting? It just seems like that's unnecessary when idle, and certainly wasting power.


At the moment when you oc past turbo/xfr speeds the power saving features would stop working.


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> Brand new guy here.
> 
> I have the K7 paired with a 1600X, Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 air cooler, Corsair LPX RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Ver 5.39) 2x8 kit rated at 3200MHz.
> 
> I'm sitting at 3.9GHz at 1.375Vcore (CPU-Z says 1.356V), LLC = medium, 3200MHz 16 18 18 36 RAM. I've had zero issues with this board, processor, or RAM.
> 
> I look forward to reading a lot more success stories and interesting nuggets of wisdom from you guys! Cheers!


Thanks for sharing your success story!


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Has anyone had an issue while OC'ing where the displays shut off and CPU and DRAM LEDs start flashing? Right now I am assuming this is due to an insufficient power supply.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Has anyone had an issue while OC'ing where the displays shut off and CPU and DRAM LEDs start flashing? Right now I am assuming this is due to an insufficient power supply.


Not on my rig.


----------



## Seelbreaker

So i found out that the XMP Profile doesn't let my F3 Bios boot and shows me the debug code 0d.

Therefore i tried to set the timings manually and voila - everything works.

But im missing the tRC Setting in the Bios









memory.png 34k .png file


Edit - Cas#Latency was on 15 but cpu-z still showed 16









Annnnd - even tough i have manually set the timings and everything the memory is back to 1066,4 Mhz


----------



## bloot

My Aorus X370 K7 arrived today, I've been testing it for a while. power saving features are working with my 1700 overclocked to 3.925GHz, it idles at 1500MHz and 0.984V




VRM temperatures are not impressive at all, I expected much better temps here, they are on par with the Killer SLI, on idle the Aorus is cooler though.

At least I can finally set my sticks at 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34 now, and it's nice to have 99.98 bus clock instead of 99.80


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> My Aorus X370 K7 arrived today, I've been testing it for a while. power saving features are working with my 1700 overclocked to 3.925GHz, it idles at 1500MHz and 0.984V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VRM temperatures are not impressive at all, I expected much better temps here, they are on par with the Killer SLI, on idle the Aorus is cooler though.
> 
> At least I can finally set my sticks at 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34 now, and it's nice to have 99.98 bus clock instead of 99.80


How do you get your OC to downclock?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How do you get your OC to downclock?


i did the same as in the Killer SLI, just set an offest voltage (+0.125V) and the balanced plan with 5% mininum processor state on Windows 10.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> i did the same as in the Killer SLI, just set an offest voltage (+0.125V) and the balanced plan with 5% mininum processor state on Windows 10.


Gotcha. Thanks bud.


----------



## Performer81

I have the Gaming 5 and my Soundblaster Z doesnt seem to work anymore on this Board. First i get it to install, but after reboot oder shutdown i have no more sound and the card is just recognized as "soundblaster". Is there a solution for this problem?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> i did the same as in the Killer SLI, just set an offest voltage (+0.125V) and the balanced plan with 5% mininum processor state on Windows 10.


I don't see an option for this?


Also your VRM MOS is slightly less toasty than mine:









Didn't know that IBT was still used. Will check it out.

Also does anyone know the difference between Tctl/CPU and Vcore/SVI2 TFN? Which is more accurate?

Edit:
https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Ryzen-CPU-Voltage-explanation

It looks like SVI2 TFN might be more accurate. Which is crazy because CPU-Z reports out Vcore.

I think that SVI2 TFN has vdroop applied to it. As the small jump in SBI2 TFN in this screenshot was when I stopped Prime95:


----------



## bloot

@Secret Dragoon did you set an offset without touching the vcore? If you change vcore it can't be set iirc


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Yup that's it. Thanks


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Continuing on from my last post, it looks like setting LLC to Maximum counteracts this and SVI2 TFN seems to go to a more normal state under load. That being said, there's a bit of a boost with the maximum settings, having 1.38 instead of 1.375 at idle. The only concern is that Vcore goes to 1.4v at load. I have no idea why this could be happening. SVI2 TFN seems to operate as expected. No idea what's going on.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> My Aorus X370 K7 arrived today, I've been testing it for a while. power saving features are working with my 1700 overclocked to 3.925GHz, it idles at 1500MHz and 0.984V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VRM temperatures are not impressive at all, I expected much better temps here, they are on par with the Killer SLI, on idle the Aorus is cooler though.
> 
> At least I can finally set my sticks at 3200MHz 14-14-14-14-34 now, and it's nice to have 99.98 bus clock instead of 99.80


How did you set your voltages so that it downclocks? I'm using balanced plan from windows but I don't see a minimum processor state on the options.

What I set mine in BIOS:

VCore Normal + .0625v offset
VSoC 1.1v
vDram 1.35
LLC to Medium

How is your's set up?

If I check event log I notice some errors with regards to power plan and it's pointing to a firmware issue (due to me modifying settings in the bios for voltages).


----------



## bloot

I did nothing special, the only thing different from your setup is that i've been using this windows installation with my previous board, I did not perform a clean windows install :S

Check if you have all the power saving options enabled


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I did nothing special, the only thing different from your setup is that i've been using this windows installation with my previous board, I did not perform a clean windows install :S
> 
> Check if you have all the power saving options enabled


I see that you're on F2 bios
Hmmm I seem not so see that downcore control in F3 or I'm getting old! Lol.. Am at work at the moment so I can't see or remember IF we have that setting on BIOS F3 haha..

Anyone with F3 non beta loaded as their bios could compare and see if we F3 users have those options?

Thanks!


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I have a feeling that F4 is very buggy. No matter how hard I try even 0.1 above 3.9GHz and things start to disaster.

Anyways, I sacrificed 40Mhz for 400Mhz RAM Clock: https://valid.x86.fr/h229f5

(Yes I am running 3600 16-16-16-36! Testing stability atm.)

Edit: Apparently CPU-Z doesn't like fractions of a Multiplier. It is unstable at 29x but stable at 29.6x. Don't ask me


----------



## mus1mus

Nice work. How was it?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Eh it's not stable. After shutting down and going into the Bios it seems to have reset itself. I'm not sure if the BCLK OC in this rev of the BIOS is stable enough.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Eh it's not stable. After shutting down and going into the Bios it seems to have reset itself. I'm not sure if the BCLK OC in this rev of the BIOS is stable enough.


Ow... I thought you had it! Back to the drawing board. Ugh I hate that it works and then after a reboot it borks heheh.


----------



## AlderaaN

The new AMD AM4 Chipset drivers released a couple of days ago include in their description:

'AMD Ryzen™ Balanced Power Plan'

Are those supposed to re-introduce the ability to auto-downclock the CPU during idle-states, while Windows' 'Balanced' power-plan is selected, regardless of manual vCore being applied on the CPU?


----------



## xPliZit

I suggest to use the latest Prime95 version V29.1 which recognizes Ryzen and not version V28.10 from their homepage.
It might make a difference in our results.


----------



## Socko1965

Could someone tell me what is the latest version BIOS for the K7 and where to get it.


----------



## Oceaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> Could someone tell me what is the latest version BIOS for the K7 and where to get it.


The Beta Bios are here: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread

The Latest is F3 at Gigabytes website.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> The new AMD AM4 Chipset drivers released a couple of days ago include in their description:
> 'AMD Ryzen™ Balanced Power Plan'
> 
> Are those supposed to re-introduce the ability to auto-downclock the CPU during idle-states, while Windows' 'Balanced' power-plan is selected, regardless of manual vCore being applied on the CPU?


Hmm haven't downloaded the chipset drivers but I was able to get the powerplan profile from an article somewhere.. I forgot but it was a zipped/rar'd pkg installer and forgot to use it. I'm still on windows balanced mode









Will try the Ryzen power plan and see if it does anything to help me with green energy saving features


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I ran into the "everything turns off and won't turn back on" bug a few minutes ago. My solution required me to disconnect the 24-pin power connecter as well as the CMOS battery. I'm not sure if that's a viable work around and I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## BlaaaBlaaaBlaaa

Had the bug two days ago as well. Removing the CMOs for 5 minutes solved it.

Anyone else having the issue that sometimes during the first boot it takes longer as usual to start and then everything is just on one monitor instead of two? Second restart everything works normal.

Second problem I have is that sometiimes during boot I see a screen with some colored stripes but it boots fine afterwards. This happend after I got my new ram but I do not know if this is connected. RAM tests say everything is fine and I am not facing any "real" issues yet.

Anyone got the same issues or ideas regarding this?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I ran into the "everything turns off and won't turn back on" bug a few minutes ago. My solution required me to disconnect the 24-pin power connecter as well as the CMOS battery. I'm not sure if that's a viable work around and I hope it doesn't happen again.


Have ran into that last night, and I shat my pants , I thought my board just died.









What I did was turn off psu from avr/spikestrip. Popped out cmos battery and shorted out the jumpers.
Then put them back together and now light led on power button is back. Whew
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlaaaBlaaaBlaaa*
> 
> Had the bug two days ago as well. Removing the CMOs for 5 minutes solved it.
> 
> Anyone else having the issue that sometimes during the first boot it takes longer as usual to start and then everything is just on one monitor instead of two? Second restart everything works normal.
> 
> Second problem I have is that sometiimes during boot I see a screen with some colored stripes but it boots fine afterwards. This happend after I got my new ram but I do not know if this is connected. RAM tests say everything is fine and I am not facing any "real" issues yet.
> 
> Anyone got the same issues or ideas regarding this?


When I get the long boot time it usually resets my bios to defaults lol but unfortunately haven't encountered what you are encountering with the colors.


----------



## bloot

Is F3 bios working fine? I just received the board today and it came with F2, I've readed so many problems with F3 I don't know if updating or not.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I have not used anything other than F3. The only "big" problems are that XMP doesn't work for me (you can still manually set timings) and this board randomly doesn't turn on thing which we were just talking about.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I have not used anything other than F3. The only "big" problems are that XMP doesn't work for me (you can still manually set timings) and this board randomly doesn't turn on thing which we were just talking about.


The randomly not turning on problem affects F3 only?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Is F3 bios working fine? I just received the board today and it came with F2, I've readed so many problems with F3 I don't know if updating or not.


Try 1st using f2 and see if your set up would work fine. If not use F3 because it has the latest AGESA 1.0.0.4a and the offset temp fixes for the r7 "x" chips.


----------



## Philippk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice work. How was it?


So! The 14-14-14-34 timings and 1.35v on my mems didnt seem to like it on 3200mhz, neither 2933 or 2600 :/ I think i'll just have to wait for Gigabyte release a BIOS update.. Too bad cause the mem sticks are in the QVL list for K7 :/

Well, may also consider to swap them for a pair of F4-3600C16D-16GVK instead! What do you think? It's exactly the same now aswell (they were hella lot more expensive before!)

C16 vs C18 isnt bad either, so it's got to be Samsung B-Die?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Try 1st using f2 and see if your set up would work fine. If not use F3 because it has the latest AGESA 1.0.0.4a and the offset temp fixes for the r7 "x" chips.


Yes and there's the FMA3 bugfix too. I think I'll give it a shot, I forgot this board has dual bios. Is it possible to revert back to an older bios in this motherboard?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes and there's the FMA3 bugfix too. I think I'll give it a shot, I forgot this board has dual bios. Is it possible to revert back to an older bios in this motherboard?


Yes there is.
On your motherboard on the lower left hand corner near the front panel audio, there are 2 switches there.
the top most switch = BIOS 1 and 2, if the switch is on the right side it's using BIOS 1, and if you flip it to the left it would use the back up.

The 2nd switch is the one to turn dual bios on and off. Another advice here is, if your tweaking set the second switch to single bios mode.

It's also on your boards manual if you are having a hard time to find it


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Yes there is.
> On your motherboard on the lower left hand corner near the front panel audio, there are 2 switches there.
> the top most switch = BIOS 1 and 2, if the switch is on the right side it's using BIOS 1, and if you flip it to the left it would use the back up.
> 
> The 2nd switch is the one to turn dual bios on and off. Another advice here is, if your tweaking set the second switch to single bios mode.
> 
> It's also on your boards manual if you are having a hard time to find it


Appreciated, many thanks for the info. But is it possible to flash an older bios? I think GIgabyte boards wouldn't let it in the past, don't know if this is the case too.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Appreciated, many thanks for the info. But is it possible to flash an older bios? I think GIgabyte boards wouldn't let it in the past, don't know if this is the case too.


Haven't tried for myself but if you have the bios from the official site the original one the "F2" and use a bootable dos usb and flash it from there.

Guess we'll have to find the answer from others here


----------



## AlderaaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Hmm haven't downloaded the chipset drivers but I was able to get the powerplan profile from an article somewhere.. I forgot but it was a zipped/rar'd pkg installer and forgot to use it. I'm still on windows balanced mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try the Ryzen power plan and see if it does anything to help me with green energy saving features


Thanks! looking forward to hearing about your findings.

I've found additional information about said Ryzen-compatible Balanced Power-Plan over here:

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3

Seems like they've now integrated it into their aforementioned Chipset Driver Pack.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderaaN*
> 
> Thanks! looking forward to hearing about your findings.
> 
> I've found additional information about said Ryzen-compatible Balanced Power-Plan over here:
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3
> 
> Seems like they've now integrated it into their aforementioned Chipset Driver Pack.


Sure will. Hopefully this will address my event log entries about power plan configuration errors that's pointing to firmware issues.

I'm going to find out in an hour or 2


----------



## bloot

Updated to F3 and everything went smooth. My 1700 still downclocks and downvolts on idle (windows balanced power plan with 5% minimum processor state), it's not a bios related thing, I have no clue why it's not working for you :S


----------



## Henry E2180

To share some info:

Fixed the ROM Image not loaded issue by flashing to F2 and back to F3, thanks for the tip whoever said that!

So decided to revisit overclocking (1600X)

RAM is 3200 16-18-18-36 using XMP and has been stable from day one. Corsair LPX kit.

Rock solid stable 3.9GHz @ 1.35v
Pushed up to 3.95GHz at 1.35 and failed 5th run of Cinebench.
Ended up @ 4.0GHz with 1.3925v in BIOS 1.38 under load in CPU-Z with a BLCK 100.1 as the 3999 annoys me!

Interestingly after a few crashes when finding the lower voltage limit I got the ROM Image not loaded issue again and although am able to boot into windows using a boot override, the CPU frequency settings cannot be altered, same for RYZEN Master Utility which says HPET is not enabled and asks to enable it, thought this was an issue with older AMD micro code? So another flash to F2 and back to F3 to solve. Been on 4.0GHz for a day and no problems. Next up want to hit 4.1GHz so then I wont be salty about XFR at stock not doing anything. Honestly thought I was buying a 4.0GHz part as was the stated boost freq, guess I didn't read the small print enough, it literally NEVER boosts to 4.0 or 4.1 when set to stock. Just sits at 3.7GHz.

So 4.1GHZ and offset voltage play is up next..

good luck with all your OCs!


----------



## Henry E2180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Sure will. Hopefully this will address my event log entries about power plan configuration errors that's pointing to firmware issues.
> 
> I'm going to find out in an hour or 2


Pretty sure all the RYZEN power plan does it set the minimum processor power state to 90%. This doesn't allow it to downclock and downvolt below 3.6GHz, at least this is my experience with a 1600X

Regards,


----------



## Vorh0f

Sleep bug exists on F2. Happend to me while sleep mode and after shut down. F3 is doing problems on xmp mode, try manuell settings instead. Another bug that does not reset memory strap when cmos being cleared and memory voltage is on 1.2v back again which can lead to problems as far as i know.

After installation of the newest amd chipset drivers my pc freezes as soon as i start hwinfo. It hangs when loading/reading components for the sensor monitor. Maybe faulty usb etc drivers?

Im losing the motivation to try overclocking ...


----------



## DADDYDC650

What's the point in installing the chipset drivers? I did a fresh install of the latest version of Windows 10 Pro and the only drivers I installed were for my Creative Katana soundbar and my GTX 1080. No issues at all with overclocking or general usage.Only thing missing is the minimum frequency setting in my power options within WIndows. So no downclocking which kinda sucks.


----------



## bloot

With F3 bios vrm temp goes crazy after a while in bios menu, does it also happen to you? It didn't happen with F2.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Henry E2180*
> 
> Pretty sure all the RYZEN power plan does it set the minimum processor power state to 90%. This doesn't allow it to downclock and downvolt below 3.6GHz, at least this is my experience with a 1600X
> 
> Regards,


Yup noticed that one too.. Hmmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What's the point in installing the chipset drivers? I did a fresh install of the latest version of Windows 10 Pro and the only drivers I installed were for my Creative Katana soundbar and my GTX 1080. No issues at all with overclocking or general usage.Only thing missing is the minimum frequency setting in my power options within WIndows. So no downclocking which kinda sucks.


Same issue here. Balanced or Ryzen power plan/profile, when oc'd I loose those settings....


----------



## furkandeger

Alright I've opened up a support ticket to Gigabyte regarding the audio crackling issue on front panel.

Still, I have no hopes for a fix. That's most probably a hardware issue and we probably will have to RMA our boards.


----------



## bloot

I've noticed a weird sound coming from the speakers when stressing the board (intel burn test or prime), it sounds like a midi or and old videogame tune, like a deflating balloon, it's very low like a whisper but it's there. I think I'll be returning this board and going for the Crosshair. Also VRM temperatures didn't impress me at all.


----------



## geschmeidig

Hey guys,
all my parts finally arrived and I wanted to OC the system but I a total newbie to this. I have the 1700x and the Aorus gaming 5 with Gskill 3200 MHz 16GB. Would be nice if someone can tell me what to do in the bios to get a good OC result.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geschmeidig*
> 
> Hey guys,
> all my parts finally arrived and I wanted to OC the system but I a total newbie to this. I have the 1700x and the Aorus gaming 5 with Gskill 3200 MHz 16GB. Would be nice if someone can tell me what to do in the bios to get a good OC result.


Use the guide below for a good starting point and work your way from there. If 38.00 clock ratio turns out to be unstable, lower it to 37. If it's stable at 38 and want to try 39, go for it.. Make sure you update your BIOS to F3 before you try anything. That's the latest stable BIOS available.


----------



## bloot

Ok nevermind, it was my fault I didn't install the realtek drivers, I must say I am impressed with the audio quality, no buzz sound with the front panel and the weird sound I was experiencing with the speakers when stressing the board is now gone.

Audio quality is superb I must say.


----------



## geschmeidig

My CPU Z score is at 400 single and 4450 at multi, compared to the video thats really low, did I do something wrong?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geschmeidig*
> 
> My CPU Z score is at 400 single and 4450 at multi, compared to the video thats really low, did I do something wrong?


Scores have changed on 1.79 version, try 1.78 to get higher results.


----------



## geschmeidig

Can I downgrade my BIOS somehow? Im at F5


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Ok nevermind, it was my fault I didn't install the realtek drivers, I must say I am impressed with the audio quality, no buzz sound with the front panel and the weird sound I was experiencing with the speakers when stressing the board is now gone.
> 
> Audio quality is superb I must say.


Yes audio is quite nice, a big step up from my old am3+ sound, I'm impressed especially the smart headphone amp feature.

The Bass is solid and loud on my speakers. It really is a great improvement!


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Yes audio is quite nice, a big step up from my old am3+ sound, I'm impressed especially the smart headphone amp feature.
> 
> The Bass is solid and loud on my speakers. It really is a great improvement!


Yes I've been listeting to some music with my Senheiser Momentum over-ear and it's spectacular, sound is really terrific I didn't expect it to be this good tbh.

BTW do you experience a crackling sound when the system starts? It's as if the audio device was turning on a few seconds after you press the power button and then makes this sound, I don't know if it's bios related and can be configured, because the sound is quite loud (only happens when booting or rebooting the system)

First time I heared (because I had my speakers on) it startled me.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Working on adding support for the K7 in OpenHardwareMonitor because I Hate Hwinfo:


----------



## Dokoram

Finally found out how todo the downclock ,
Not sure if needed but started simple AMD spec CPU speed
Changed in Windows the power option to balanced and minimum power state to 5% (or any number offcourse , also might by doable with Ryzen powerplan but didnt test that so far)
Then do a OC but also use a ,25 setting so 40,25 multiplier did it for me


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Doesn't work on Ryzen Balanced. Only works on Balanced.

Great catch. Too bad it does not adjust vcore.


----------



## Dokoram

Got it also on Ryzen plan


----------



## furkandeger

My observations about the front audio crackling:

If I connect my headphones to the front green jack and mic to the front pink jack, audio crackles.

Now, it gets interesting...

If I connect my headphones to the front pink jack and set it to speaker out on Realtek Audio Control Panel, no crackles whatsoever.

If I connect my headphones to the front prink jack and set it to speaker out and mic to green jack (unfortunately this one cannot be configured as a mic or etc, it stays out) no crackles with a much higher volume.

If I connect my headphones to the front green jack and do not connect anything to the front pink jack I get crackles again.

So whatever is messed up, I think it definitely has to do with line in/mic in inputs (of front panel). When there is no audio input used, there are no crackles.

EDIT: To add, It has come to my attention that when you plug my headphones to the rear port and just touch the mic to the rear pink (just touch, not full plug) there is no crackle, pop or anything. However, when I try the same on the front panel, the moment I touch the mic to the front pink the sound goes crackling with a loud hissing in the background.

So, I guess it has something to do with it detects plugged jacks etc?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokoram*
> 
> Finally found out how todo the downclock ,
> Not sure if needed but started simple AMD spec CPU speed
> Changed in Windows the power option to balanced and minimum power state to 5% (or any number offcourse , also might by doable with Ryzen powerplan but didnt test that so far)
> Then do a OC but also use a ,25 setting so 40,25 multiplier did it for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Doesn't work on Ryzen Balanced. Only works on Balanced.
> 
> Great catch. Too bad it does not adjust vcore.


So how are you guys doing it?

Load stock bios settings > boot to windows > set power plan to windows balanced, set minimum processor state to 5% > reboot and do oc? did you guys set everything manually to oc? (eg. vcore, vcore soc, vdram, llc , etc.). Will give a shot once I get home.


----------



## BlaaaBlaaaBlaaa

Hi guys,

I need your help again.








I booted my PC as usual today and everything works fine. However I just noticed that windows is running with 8 GB of RAM instead of my 16. (Checked in task manager)
But CPU Z shows 16 GB as well as the BIOS. Any idea what the problem might be and how I can solve it?

I had the same issue two weeks ago and after some testing found out that the PC won't boot with one of the modules. II send back my two ram modules and got two new ones.
I will have to do some testing and see if it behaves the same way again this time. But can it really be a hardware issue with the ram again?

I am currently not using any XMP.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes I've been listeting to some music with my Senheiser Momentum over-ear and it's spectacular, sound is really terrific I didn't expect it to be this good tbh.
> 
> BTW do you experience a crackling sound when the system starts? It's as if the audio device was turning on a few seconds after you press the power button and then makes this sound, I don't know if it's bios related and can be configured, because the sound is quite loud (only happens when booting or rebooting the system)
> 
> First time I heared (because I had my speakers on) it startled me.


When turning it on or rebooting with my speakers powered on , I hear a pop sound that's initializing the soundcard perhaps, but other than that , everything works superbly once in windows.

Full blast volume no crackles or hiss for both front and back panels. Altho I only have 2.1 speakers set up. Mostly a headpone person.


----------



## Dokoram

Just OC multiplier with a decimal like 40.25 not a round number


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Oh Ryzen Balanced works, I just had to up the Minimum Processor State to 25% to actually see it downclock. Weird.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokoram*
> 
> Just OC multiplier with a decimal like 40.25 not a round number


So just set my multi up, and it's ok if I just set the voltages manually?
How about CnQ, C6 states do you have them turned on or off?

Thanks!


----------



## Dokoram

You may adjust those to yuor own liking it doesnt apply to the downclocking only the adding of a decimal and number


----------



## AlphaZFG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaWatcher*
> 
> Oh, crap... I'm sorry, man but I had what it seems the same issue, or I thought my mobo was faulty when I went through trial and error to get a light to just come on!
> 
> I'm not saying yours is the same issue, but hopefully what I went through will help you in some way.
> 
> I went through a long 2-3 day trial getting my mobo first to show that it had power to getting Windows 7 loaded and to keep it from hanging.
> 
> The first roadblock I had was the mobo wouldn't show any lights. I ran upon this step-by-step troubleshooting thread that mentioned making sure no extra standoffs were touching the mobo and BINGO! That was it! Not only that, the wide screw rings appear to touch the solder on the mobo so I actually had to put the paper washers on them for the first time. This is a consideration.
> 
> The other thing is I wasn't getting a picture and nothing from the CPU where I thought it was faulty. I re-seated that thing about 4 times and then caught a random post on the umpteenth website I stumbled upon by googling that said to try to loosen the screws on the heatsink of the CPU. For me it was from my Corsair h100i water cooler. I never realized I could be tightening it too tight, because sure enough... it posted after that!
> 
> Well, it posted after I put my GPU in the 2nd PCIe slot. That was a suggestion that worked for me, because initially it wasn't working in the 1st slot. I have no idea why. And when everything was loaded in Windows 7 Pro, I was able to move the GPU back to PCIe slot 1.
> 
> So hopefully you can glean something out of this to help you in your time of need.


I've tried everything that I can think of. Everything turns on, but the system doesn't boot to OS. I just get a continuous loop and then eventually a QCode that isn't even listed in the damn manual. I think I'm going to RMA the board. The ROG Crosshair VI doesn't give me any issues, or not as many as the K7 has. Sucks because I really like the pretty lights on the K7. I may RMA for a replacement and if the next board gives me issues, I'm sticking with the Crosshair.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Adaptive Vcore can be set using VCore Offset in BIOS:


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> When turning it on or rebooting with my speakers powered on , I hear a pop sound that's initializing the soundcard perhaps, but other than that , everything works superbly once in windows.
> 
> Full blast volume no crackles or hiss for both front and back panels. Altho I only have 2.1 speakers set up. Mostly a headpone person.


Yea that's what happens in my case also, but it's a quite loud "pop" sound







(my speakers have no volume control)

I've never heard this on any other motherboard, perhaps they could do some refinement to avoid hearing that sound when speakers are power on.

Thanks for confirming! +rep


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokoram*
> 
> Just OC multiplier with a decimal like 40.25 not a round number


So that was the key to it all? Nice sleuthing there, I had no clue of what could it be!


----------



## furkandeger

Interesting... I do not have a minimum or maximum processor state. There is just highest processor frequency, which is 0 MHz on Ryzen Balanced.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZFG*
> 
> I've tried everything that I can think of. Everything turns on, but the system doesn't boot to OS. I just get a continuous loop and then eventually a QCode that isn't even listed in the damn manual. I think I'm going to RMA the board. The ROG Crosshair VI doesn't give me any issues, or not as many as the K7 has. Sucks because I really like the pretty lights on the K7. I may RMA for a replacement and if the next board gives me issues, I'm sticking with the Crosshair.


Hello, having tested both the Crosshair and the K7, would you mind comparing VRM on these boards? I wonder if the Crosshair VRM temps are lower o equal to the K7 with the same overclock.

Thanks!


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> Interesting... I do not have a minimum or maximum processor state. There is just highest processor frequency, which is 0 MHz on Ryzen Balanced.


From what I understand it disappears when you overclock, so they did was:

Load/Run stock settings
Boot to windows
Set power plan to windows balanced, set processor min to 5% or if using Ryzen Balanced set it to 25%
Reboot to bios, and apply OC and tweaking and use a number with a .25 on the multi (42.25 or whichever speed you want)
Save settings and boot back to windows and voila. Although someone stated it doesn't affect voltages at them moment but it will down clock.

Haven't tested yet for my self but will do, once I get home.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> From what I understand it disappears when you overclock, so they did was:
> 
> Load/Run stock settings
> Boot to windows
> Set power plan to windows balanced, set processor min to 5% or if using Ryzen Balanced set it to 25%
> Reboot to bios, and apply OC and tweaking and use a number with a .25 on the multi (42.25 or whichever speed you want)
> Save settings and boot back to windows and voila. Although someone stated it doesn't affect voltages at them moment but it will down clock.
> 
> Haven't tested yet for my self but will do, once I get home.


It will affect voltages if you use Normal Voltage with an offset in the Bios


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone else using a Corsair h100v2 with this board and have to mount the pump sideways onto CPU?


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> From what I understand it disappears when you overclock, so they did was:
> 
> Load/Run stock settings
> Boot to windows
> Set power plan to windows balanced, set processor min to 5% or if using Ryzen Balanced set it to 25%
> Reboot to bios, and apply OC and tweaking and use a number with a .25 on the multi (42.25 or whichever speed you want)
> Save settings and boot back to windows and voila. Although someone stated it doesn't affect voltages at them moment but it will down clock.
> 
> Haven't tested yet for my self but will do, once I get home.


Hmm gotta try this, many thanks


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> From what I understand it disappears when you overclock, so they did was:
> 
> Load/Run stock settings
> Boot to windows
> Set power plan to windows balanced, set processor min to 5% or if using Ryzen Balanced set it to 25%
> Reboot to bios, and apply OC and tweaking and use a number with a .25 on the multi (42.25 or whichever speed you want)
> Save settings and boot back to windows and voila. Although someone stated it doesn't affect voltages at them moment but it will down clock.
> 
> Haven't tested yet for my self but will do, once I get home.


https://puu.sh/vtMOE/4d53e65344.png

Yup, it works for me this way, although the voltage seems to drop rarely.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> https://puu.sh/vtMOE/4d53e65344.png
> 
> Yup, it works for me this way, although the voltage seems to drop rarely.


Do what @Secret Dragoon said, use voltage setting : Normal and then use offsets to control it.


----------



## Wbroach23

So i have this going at the moment we'll see how long it lasts lol

https://valid.x86.fr/aql4un


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Do what @Secret Dragoon said, use voltage setting : Normal and then use offsets to control it.


Yup, already done that way my friend. Voltage drops to 1.062 when idle. Not sure what I should expect though. I think I was expecting below 1.000v


----------



## bloot

Do you guys have "eject Intel l211 gigabit network connection" on the tray?


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Do you guys have "eject Intel l211 gigabit network connection" on the tray?


Yup, I do. I think everyone does.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> Yup, I do. I think everyone does.


Thanks, what's the purpose of it? It's nonsense to me.


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Thanks, what's the purpose of it? It's nonsense to me.


I think same, but whether it's intended or a bug remains a mystery. GIGABYTE doesn't seem to be able to answer any of our questions at this point, perhaps they are too fixated on memory compatibilty (!)


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZFG*
> 
> I've tried everything that I can think of. Everything turns on, but the system doesn't boot to OS. I just get a continuous loop and then eventually a QCode that isn't even listed in the damn manual. I think I'm going to RMA the board. The ROG Crosshair VI doesn't give me any issues, or not as many as the K7 has. Sucks because I really like the pretty lights on the K7. I may RMA for a replacement and if the next board gives me issues, I'm sticking with the Crosshair.


Did you try pulling the battery out then shorting the terminals with the PC unplugged.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> I think same, but whether it's intended or a bug remains a mystery. GIGABYTE doesn't seem to be able to answer any of our questions at this point, perhaps they are too fixated on memory compatibilty (!)


This absolutely confuses me. This board is being ignored.

- People reviewing the inferior Gaming 5 instead
- Gaming 5 getting more Bios updates
- Lack of availability

Why don't we have a 1000+ page thread?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Do you guys have "eject Intel l211 gigabit network connection" on the tray?


Yes I also get that, but I just disabled in device manager coz I use the killer one instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> This absolutely confuses me. This board is being ignored.
> 
> - People reviewing the inferior Gaming 5 instead
> - Gaming 5 getting more Bios updates
> - Lack of availability
> 
> Why don't we have a 1000+ page thread?


Well they don't ignore the board but yeah BIOS revisions and updates are too slow for our model. But they are responding here : http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread (it's for all am4 boards in general but they did address some users with x370 K7's concerns and feature requests.) At the moment they are concerned with RAM XMP/Timings compatibility and the soft bricking issues.


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> This absolutely confuses me. This board is being ignored.
> 
> - People reviewing the inferior Gaming 5 instead
> - Gaming 5 getting more Bios updates
> - Lack of availability
> 
> Why don't we have a 1000+ page thread?


Well yeah, I don't think Gaming 5 is getting any more attention. If it did, I wouldn't be looking for people to discuss in a K7 thread. I own Gaming 5.

Believe me, as a Gaming 5 owner I feel as forsaken as you do.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> This absolutely confuses me. This board is being ignored.
> 
> - People reviewing the inferior Gaming 5 instead
> - Gaming 5 getting more Bios updates
> - Lack of availability
> 
> Why don't we have a 1000+ page thread?


People feel safe buying Asus for some reason so there's more owners posting. Heard Asus has horrible support and I don't like how they milk their customers so no thanks . Overclocking Ryzen is pretty easy so it's not like we need a bunch of people posting the same crap over and over in this thread.


----------



## bloot

I was considering returning this board and getting de CH6, but seeing hwinfo pictures of the vrm temps seems to be more or less the same. The K7 is a very good board, that's for sure.


----------



## mus1mus

The K7 seems to be better in 3D.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> https://puu.sh/vtMOE/4d53e65344.png
> 
> Yup, it works for me this way, although the voltage seems to drop rarely.


I tried that as well. Barely "works".


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The K7 seems to be better in 3D.


Better in the cash and looks department as well.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I tried that as well. Barely "works".


Can you guys check your event viewer logs for Kernel-PNP errors stating something about states and firmware errors. Am at work right now but could not get the full error message. But it has something to do about c-states / p-states.

Thanks


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> People feel safe buying Asus for some reason so there's more owners posting. Heard Asus has horrible support and I don't like how they milk their customers so no thanks . Overclocking Ryzen is pretty easy so it's not like we need a bunch of people posting the same crap over and over in this thread.


The real difference from ASUS and Gigabyte, folks with ASUS are having all kinds of trouble overclocking with there board.


----------



## mus1mus

Not really. They have far more active overclocking support to say the least.

And their board is really focused towards benching.

EDIT:
Put the board into a cold room and wow! I might push things for benchmarks.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not really. They have far more active overclocking support to say the least.
> 
> And their board is really focused towards benching.
> 
> EDIT:
> Put the board into a cold room and wow! I might push things for benchmarks.


Not really. I read every page out of 1107 pages and they have the same overclock's that folks are getting here and know one went cold in this link http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread they are just having all kinds of trouble with that board.


----------



## x370k7

why my HWiNFO shows the vid 1.550 ？


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Not really. I read every page out of 1107 pages and they have the same overclock's that folks are getting here and know one went cold in this link http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread they are just having all kinds of trouble with that board.


Overclocking thus far is more of a chip limitation than motherboard's, so yeah.

Plus, you can't compare things like that. There is a huge chunk of guys in that thread that doesn't even know what they are doing. It feels like the Skylake thread in the early days.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Does anyone know what is needed for 3600Mhz RAM? I have been trying all day to replicate what I did yesterday without avail.

I assume that VSOC is needed, but I have been running at 1.25v VSOC as I need it for 3200 CL 14. I have heard that VSOC is Fabric speed and Fabric speed is based on RAM speed.


----------



## mus1mus

Set high Timings.

Start from scratch.,


----------



## Secret Dragoon

My problem is that I Know that the stock timings will work: https://valid.x86.fr/h229f5 I just have to remember how to replicate it


----------



## mus1mus

Start by changing PCIe Mode.


----------



## CryWin

This thing really grinds my gears. I reinstalled Windows twice today. I tried it with and without my Wi-Fi adapter, and different driver versions. I've tried turning off Wake On Lan. New USB drivers, new ethernet drivers. Went back to a previous bios version. I was expecting it to be a driver issue, but upon a fresh Windows 10 installation the CPU usage was over 50% on the first thread upon the initial boot without anything installed.

The problem is that Interrupts due to ACPI.sys is causing core 0 (thread 0) to run at around 50% usage.










LatencyMon showing a I high ISR count for ACPI.sys and high total execution time. You can see that I only ran it for 2 minutes and 4 seconds, which resulted in an ISR count of over 16 million, with a total execution time of 79 seconds out of that 2 minutes and 4 seconds that I ran LatencyMon.










And a Windows Performance Analyzer recording:










The thing is, that sometimes putting it to sleep and waking it up, or rebooting will temporarily fix it so that CPU usage can drop to 0%. This never lasts more than a few minutes. I do not know if it had this problem before the Windows 10 Creator's update. I didn't notice it initially but I may have just not been paying attention. I'm not sure if I want to download yet another ISO to try out.


----------



## webhead

Noticing a really strange issue with my ram overclock, hoping you guys can help. When I set my ram to the XMP profile 1, it will boot fine, but only on a cold boot. I need to leave my computer off for awhile otherwise it will just boot loop 5 times and reset the overclock. Really weird.. For example If I shutdown and restart immediately it will boot loop, but when I shut down at night and boot in the morning everything works great with my ram running at 3200mhz. (Of course if I need to reboot without waiting I get the boot loop again.)


----------



## Madpacket

I'm having the same issue. Terrible crackling with the front audio header. The rear is fine.


----------



## Wbroach23

Just an update I've got mine (1800x) running 4.066GHZ so far it's good hasn't crashed while gaming but I also haven't tried stressing it either and I know I'm not getting worse performance got the CPU Score on 3D mark timespy to 9032 or so.


----------



## mus1mus

9K CPU score? What GPU did you pair it with?


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZFG*
> 
> I've tried everything that I can think of. Everything turns on, but the system doesn't boot to OS. I just get a continuous loop and then eventually a QCode that isn't even listed in the damn manual. I think I'm going to RMA the board. The ROG Crosshair VI doesn't give me any issues, or not as many as the K7 has. Sucks because I really like the pretty lights on the K7. I may RMA for a replacement and if the next board gives me issues, I'm sticking with the Crosshair.


Yup! Mine wasn't booting to the OS for about a day before I figured it out, too.... freezing at the Starting Windows animated logo. It was frustrating indeed. I believe I had to make adjustments to the BIOS configuration to ensure all Legacy OS options were supported before it worked and booted into the OS. I would send you pictures that I took of my BIOS settings after I got it to work, but I'm not at home right now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 9K CPU score? What GPU did you pair it with?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I think he is running 480 or fury not sure.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 9K CPU score? What GPU did you pair it with?


Believe it or not it's a old 8GB sapphire tri x 290x I'll post the run after work as it's on my pc at home.

Edit: nope this guy ^^ is right I forgot I ran it once with my little brothers MSI Gaming X 480.
Edit again: But I'll still post it when I get home I was also going to do a run with my youngest brothers 1060 but didn't have time I had my brother with the 480 bring both cards when he came to mow my yard.

I was still getting high 8k scores with my 290 x though

I logged in on my phone here's the link.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1625151

Edit: here's the highest CPU score I had with my 290x
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1625091


----------



## mus1mus

Tasty!!!









I wonder if that's because of the Windows 10 revision or your Dual Rank DIMMs.










http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1599884

Here's one at 4200. Not mine. RT's

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487092


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Tasty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that's because of the Windows 10 revision or your Dual Rank DIMMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1599884
> 
> Here's one at 4200. Not mine. RT's
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487092


I haven't done anything with the developer thing I can't remember what it's called but, it does keep asking me if I want to try it lol I can only get my memory to run around about 2971 or something like that.


----------



## bloot

8600 cpu score @3925MHz http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19510042


----------



## mus1mus

Looks like W10.

You guys are rocking it!


----------



## Wbroach23

Btw any suggestions on getting my memory to 3200 so I can run it again? ?


----------



## mus1mus

I wonder if that's the Ripjawz you have on your sig. Is that Hynix?


----------



## Socko1965

I think I got every issue that has been described in this thread. When will the next BIOS update be? Just gotta laugh.


----------



## Socko1965

I never know what to expect when I turn my PC on. Could turn on and off numerous times. The mouse might not work. Speakers making popping noises. Coloured flashes that look like a dying GPU. And the latest, missing boot drive. I think there are a few more, but you get my point. I'm almost afraid to turn it on, fearing the next time might be serious.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wonder if that's the Ripjawz you have on your sig. Is that Hynix?


If your talking to me no that's my old rig crosshair iv formula I'm running some Trident Z on my Ryzen system,

Edit: it's actually been so long since I've been on here I don't remember how to change my sig ?
Here's what I'm running on my K7:
G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-32GTZKW http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-232-413


----------



## Sev501

We get (our mobo) little updates for the bios. May be in may when amd releases some surprise for us? Hehe

I gave up for the moment for 3200 mhz. Just stayed at 29.33.

The trip to 3200 for my rams would need a high vsoc and vcore for it to be stable at 3.825ghz / 3200mhz ram


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> I never know what to expect when I turn my PC on. Could turn on and off numerous times. The mouse might not work. Speakers making popping noises. Coloured flashes that look like a dying GPU. And the latest, missing boot drive. I think there are a few more, but you get my point. I'm almost afraid to turn it on, fearing the next time might be serious.


Oh wow! I wonder what's going on there?

I experienced the missing boot drive thingy on my first Intel build with my ADATA Premier SP550 48GB SSD numerous times when I had the OS on it. I had to only use it as a PC game drive because it was too risky with the OS as a boot drive. But after playing my games and dealing with the drive disappearing one too many times, I flashed the latest firmware for the drive and it seemed to clear up the missing drive issue.

So with all of that being said, are you certain you have all of the latest firmware for your devices installed?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> I never know what to expect when I turn my PC on. Could turn on and off numerous times. The mouse might not work. Speakers making popping noises. Coloured flashes that look like a dying GPU. And the latest, missing boot drive. I think there are a few more, but you get my point. I'm almost afraid to turn it on, fearing the next time might be serious.


This has been happening to me. on a RESET (Not a Cold Boot) some USB Ports (Second row maybe?) Fail to properly initialize.


----------



## DADDYDC650

For the folks having major issues with their rigs, make sure everything is running at stock and also make sure that none of your power/sata cables are being smashed by your back panel and what not. I had issues before where my pack panel was smashing on my SATA cable/s wreaking all hell on my rig.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Still trying to do 135MHz BCLK / 3600MHz RAM, and I keep on getting an 0x15 Q-Code Error.


----------



## mus1mus

Giga guys suggest to stay within 115 BCLK for this board. 3600 can be had with 112.5 @ 3200 strap.


----------



## bloot

Yikes these vrm get really hot... I'm not comfortable at all with these temps


----------



## mus1mus

Fan to the rescue.









I just powered off my system running Prime at 1.512/4.1. VRM MOS didn't reach 60C in a cold room.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> I never know what to expect when I turn my PC on. Could turn on and off numerous times. The mouse might not work. Speakers making popping noises. Coloured flashes that look like a dying GPU. And the latest, missing boot drive. I think there are a few more, but you get my point. I'm almost afraid to turn it on, fearing the next time might be serious.


high bclk?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fan to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just powered off my system running Prime at 1.512/4.1. VRM MOS didn't reach 60C in a cold room.


How did you place it? I see no way to attach one there


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Something something The fets on this board have an operating limit of 120C or something.

I usually have mine slightly cooler tho.

Edit: Are those 120mm Fan Air Ducts available anywhere?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> How did you place it? I see no way to attach one there


I am not using a case. So yeah.

You can ghetto rig a 90mm fan in there.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Still trying to do 135MHz BCLK / 3600MHz RAM, and I keep on getting an 0x15 Q-Code Error.


Might as well wait for the May update. I'm sure we'll be getting RAM dividers soon. Not much need for BCLK then.


----------



## TiberiusJonez

Hmm, so check this out. I originally ordered a Biostar X370GT7 and 1700X with 32gb (2X16) Corsair Vengeance 2666. Had all kinds of trouble getting the board to stay booted due to Win 10 not fully updated... then BIOS #1 died... Ugh! Finally got BIOS #2 stable but decided to RMA because didn't want to have a brand new board with one BIOS already dead after two days. The Biostar BIOS sucks by the way...but I digress.

Newegg expedited the replacement board to me, but it arrived DOA...Arrrrgghh!

I called them and insisted that I would not accept a third Biostar board. Newegg does not normally accept replacements except of the same product, and they don't do refunds on boards unless they are unopened; but I convinced them to give me store credit for the full amount. However, I was in a pickle regarding my processor.. I couldn't be 100% positive that my processor was free of defects, and my window of opportunity to RMA it was closing, so I opted to RMA it with the board just in case.

Well, I just got off the phone with Newegg, and wouldn't you know it, turns out my processor was bad too, and they are sending me a new one. Wow, that was fortunate!

So... my store credit should be accessible within 48 hours, and I'm either going with a Gigabyte or AsRock board this time. I'm personally not high on the Asus offerings right now... each of them lacks SOMETHING I want, either a second BIOS, inputs, or Phase Power design. I also changed my ram to GSkill 3200.

So, wish me luck! Here's to life on the bleeding edge.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Anyways, I can't seem to get 3600. No mater what I end up with an 0x15 QCode. I don't think that 135MHz is the problem because I can run 135MHz, outside of the BIOS, but when I do it inside the BIOS I end up getting what appears to be a freeze (BIOS is unresponsive) Outside of the BIOS it appears to work and I Can boot into Windows.

This was at ~2900MHz RAM. I could not make the configuration be more or less reliable in the BIOS. I Basically tried every voltage setting known to man except the 2.5V DRAM cutoff voltage. Even tried upping SOC to 1.25, 1.45 Core Voltage and lowering my CPU Multi / loosening timings to 18-18-18-38.

From here upping the DRAM Ratio results in a 0x15 QCode.

Seriously, has anyone tried getting 3600 Stable? Am I just crazy?


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> This thing really grinds my gears. I reinstalled Windows twice today. I tried it with and without my Wi-Fi adapter, and different driver versions. I've tried turning off Wake On Lan. New USB drivers, new ethernet drivers. Went back to a previous bios version. I was expecting it to be a driver issue, but upon a fresh Windows 10 installation the CPU usage was over 50% on the first thread upon the initial boot without anything installed.
> 
> The problem is that Interrupts due to ACPI.sys is causing core 0 (thread 0) to run at around 50% usage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LatencyMon showing a I high ISR count for ACPI.sys and high total execution time. You can see that I only ran it for 2 minutes and 4 seconds, which resulted in an ISR count of over 16 million, with a total execution time of 79 seconds out of that 2 minutes and 4 seconds that I ran LatencyMon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Windows Performance Analyzer recording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, that sometimes putting it to sleep and waking it up, or rebooting will temporarily fix it so that CPU usage can drop to 0%. This never lasts more than a few minutes. I do not know if it had this problem before the Windows 10 Creator's update. I didn't notice it initially but I may have just not been paying attention. I'm not sure if I want to download yet another ISO to try out.


If anyone cares the problem turned out to be....

wait for it...

....

..

.

.

.

My wireless mouse (kill me). I installed the mouse drivers, and I tried a different USB port (3.1 instead of 3.0) and it seems to be okay. If I have problems I might use the USB2.0 headers on the motherboard since all of the rear I/O ports are 3.0/3.1.


----------



## TiberiusJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> If anyone cares the problem turned out to be....
> 
> wait for it...
> 
> ....
> 
> ..
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> My wireless mouse (kill me). I installed the mouse drivers, and I tried a different USB port (3.1 instead of 3.0) and it seems to be okay. If I have problems I might use the USB2.0 headers on the motherboard since all of the rear I/O ports are 3.0/3.1.


Have you checked Device Manager under your mouse driver/advanced/power management to make sure it isn't enabled to power down to save energy? This causes major headaches is one of the first things/checks I always do while assembling a new build and installing drivers, etc.


----------



## Sev501

I was trying out what you guys suggested, using a multiplier with a decimal. So I loaded the default settings, got back to windows on stock settings, loaded up the power plans for ryzen and windows balanced, set the minimum processor states to 5% for windows (Defaulted already), and for ryzen balanced plan to 25% as what was suggested.

Selected windows power plan balanced before rebooting back to BIOS. Applied my OC tweaks and set multi for 38.25. For the life of me, I don't know why the voltages for cpu on auto and normal always defaults to 1.380 - it should've been 1.225 right? And you add the offset for the voltages, but I'm not sure what is going on why it's just automatically pulls 1.380 as the default voltage.

Here are the screens of my settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PC Health:


Voltages


CPU Clock Control


Advanced CPU settings


Memory


Memory Timings for Both A and B




And of course I got tired of playing with it for the day and here's what I end up with for the meantime....
It's prime 95 , aida64 , real bench and a 6 hour BF1 marathon stable.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Max temps I've seen is 80c from prime and aida.. As for daily and gaming use I hit somewhere from 57-60c and when rendering using sony vegas 13 somewhere around 65-75c.

I'm hoping someday when our bios gets more improvements they would add P-state ocing and more love for SK Hynix rams








As for now , I don't want to give my self more headaches but will just enjoy what I have (riiiiiiight??? once you start OC'ing you'll never stop tweaking).

Cheers!

~Sev


----------



## webhead

Wooo! Received and installed my new H115i coolor, and I'm now running 4.0ghz at 1.45V stable with temps under load below 70° on my R7 1700. Also after re-seating my CPU it seems like my memory overclock is working perfect (With no boot loop, strange I know.) So 2x 16gb G.Skill chips running at 3200Mhz. Here's a shot of my 3D Mark Timespy score:


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiberiusJonez*
> 
> Have you checked Device Manager under your mouse driver/advanced/power management to make sure it isn't enabled to power down to save energy? This causes major headaches is one of the first things/checks I always do while assembling a new build and installing drivers, etc.


I'll try that too just to prevent any future problems. I had disabled the power saving stuff for the ethernet controllers already.


----------



## teclado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> I was trying out what you guys suggested, using a multiplier with a decimal. So I loaded the default settings, got back to windows on stock settings, loaded up the power plans for ryzen and windows balanced, set the minimum processor states to 5% for windows (Defaulted already), and for ryzen balanced plan to 25% as what was suggested.
> 
> Selected windows power plan balanced before rebooting back to BIOS. Applied my OC tweaks and set multi for 38.25. For the life of me, I don't know why the voltages for cpu whilies auto and normal defaults to 1.380 - it should've been 1.225 right? And you add the offset for the voltages, but I'm not sure what is going on why it's just automatically pulls 1.380 as the default voltage.
> 
> Here are the screens of my settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PC Health:
> 
> 
> Voltages
> 
> 
> CPU Clock Control
> 
> 
> Advanced CPU settings
> 
> 
> Memory
> 
> 
> Memory Timings for Both A and B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I got tired of playing with it for the day and here's what I end up with for the meantime....
> It's prime 95 , aida64 , real bench and a 6 hour BF1 marathon stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max temps I've seen is 80c from prime and aida.. As for daily and gaming use I hit somewhere from 57-60c and when rendering using sony vegas 13 somewhere around 65-75c.
> 
> I'm hoping someday when our bios gets more improvements they would add P-state ocing and more love for SK Hynix rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for now , I don't want to give my self more headaches but will just enjoy what I have (riiiiiiight??? once you start OC'ing you'll never stop tweaking).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ~Sev


I'm ripping my hair out with this. No matter what I do, my CPU never down-clocks or down-volts itself. If I have my OC set to 3.925GHz and volts = 1.38V (using offset), all cores just sit at those settings and never move (according to CPU-Z, HWinfo, and Ryzen Master). I looked through all of your settings, followed the same procedure (reset to factory defaults, boot to windows, set power plan, reboot, OC with offset voltage). It's stuck.







I've tried this several times now.

I do appreciate that you put all this together, it was very helpful to me. I just can't seem to get it to work haha!


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> I'm ripping my hair out with this. No matter what I do, my CPU never down-clocks or down-volts itself. If I have my OC set to 3.925GHz and volts = 1.38V (using offset), all cores just sit at those settings and never move (according to CPU-Z, HWinfo, and Ryzen Master). I looked through all of your settings, followed the same procedure (reset to factory defaults, boot to windows, set power plan, reboot, OC with offset voltage). It's stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried this several times now.
> 
> I do appreciate that you put all this together, it was very helpful to me. I just can't seem to get it to work haha!


I'm thinking it's because I have a 1700x vs a 1700? I'm not really sure. Hehe. But I'm hoping gigabyte would add advanced oc features like the other brands.. I think the only solution is to have access to p-state oc.... Only one can hope gigabyte pushes a bios with it.


----------



## Socko1965

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> I never know what to expect when I turn my PC on. Could turn on and off numerous times. The mouse might not work. Speakers making popping noises. Coloured flashes that look like a dying GPU. And the latest, missing boot drive. I think there are a few more, but you get my point. I'm almost afraid to turn it on, fearing the next time might be serious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> high bclk?
> 
> No, left at default setting.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThaWatcher*
> 
> Oh wow! I wonder what's going on there?
> 
> I experienced the missing boot drive thingy on my first Intel build with my ADATA Premier SP550 48GB SSD numerous times when I had the OS on it. I had to only use it as a PC game drive because it was too risky with the OS as a boot drive. But after playing my games and dealing with the drive disappearing one too many times, I flashed the latest firmware for the drive and it seemed to clear up the missing drive issue.
> 
> So with all of that being said, are you certain you have all of the latest firmware for your devices installed?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everything up to date. Did find bootdrive in BIOS under "Boot Override". I selected my ssd and PC booted up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Secret Dragoon

^ I've only experienced those symptoms with a high (135MHz) BCLK or trying to push 3600MHz RAM. Try using the clear CMOS button and resetting your BIOS settings.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> I'm thinking it's because I have a 1700x vs a 1700? I'm not really sure. Hehe. But I'm hoping gigabyte would add advanced oc features like the other brands.. I think the only solution is to have access to p-state oc.... Only one can hope gigabyte pushes a bios with it.


I've followed the steps posted and my 1800x downclocks but rarely.


----------



## Madpacket

So I was having cold boot issues with my RAM running at 3200Mhz (2*16GB). I don't want to jinx myself but the cold boots just went away? The only change I made was swapping out the old 8800GT for a new slot only powered 4GB Gigabyte RX 460 as I was annoyed with the overall idle voltage. Anyway just wanted to let others know. The reason for cold boot issues seems to be a mystery. Looking forward to AMD's May AGESA code. As for the hot VRM's, yes a slow spinning 90mm fan leaning at a 45-degree angle over the area seems to keep them well in check. I bet the shroud is trapping heat so good airflow here is essential when pushing your clocks. As for the downclocking issues when overclocked, my CPU (1700X) doesn't appear to have this problem. My watt meter is showing high 50's, low 60's while overclocked and idle. Love this board so far, hopefully, the BIOS updates keep coming.


----------



## teclado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> I'm thinking it's because I have a 1700x vs a 1700? I'm not really sure. Hehe. But I'm hoping gigabyte would add advanced oc features like the other brands.. I think the only solution is to have access to p-state oc.... Only one can hope gigabyte pushes a bios with it.


I'm running a 1600X. Maybe it has something to do with Ryzen 5 vs Ryzen 7. Oh well. My idle temps are in the 30s C, so clearly the power dissipation is lower. It's just CPU-Z, Ryzen Master, and HWinfo that all report my Vcore and clocks are stuck. Also if I open the windows and Ryzen power plans, the options for min and max processor state are gone. So maybe it's just a reporting issue?

Some good news from me, however: I managed to get 4.0GHz stable for about an hour of Prime95. CPU-Z showed my Vcore between 1.392 and 1.404. I just picked a number for my voltage offset, it's possible that I could go lower. Requires more testing.







CPU temps were hovering around 70C with my Noctua air cooler.

One bios parameter that I had previously left untouched was the VAXG LLC. I thought the Vcore LLC was the only one we had to change. Apparently not. With the VAXG LLC untouched and Vcore LLC = medium, I had to feed my chip 1.43V for 4.0GHz, and even then I only got 10 minutes of Prime95 before a crash. With both Vcore and VAXG LLC = medium, I got my ~50 minutes of Prime95 stable at a lower Vcore (the aforementioned 1.392 - 1.404). I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly what "VAXG" is. Google is not really giving me a clear answer. The motherboard manual doesn't say much about it either.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> One bios parameter that I had previously left untouched was the VAXG LLC. I thought the Vcore LLC was the only one we had to change. Apparently not. With the VAXG LLC untouched and Vcore LLC = medium, I had to feed my chip 1.43V for 4.0GHz, and even then I only got 10 minutes of Prime95 before a crash. With both Vcore and VAXG LLC = medium, I got my ~50 minutes of Prime95 stable at a lower Vcore (the aforementioned 1.392 - 1.404). I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly what "VAXG" is. Google is not really giving me a clear answer. The motherboard manual doesn't say much about it either.


You might be on to something here. I've been under the impression that VAXG LLC = SoC LLC but I am not 100% sure.

So If you could provide bios settings for this configuration I could test it when I get home.

I've also been testing on mainly Extreme LLC, as anything else doesn't seem to have an impact on vcore drops.


----------



## teclado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> You might be on to something here. I've been under the impression that VAXG LLC = SoC LLC but I am not 100% sure.
> 
> So If you could provide bios settings for this configuration I could test it when I get home.
> 
> I've also been testing on mainly Extreme LLC, as anything else doesn't seem to have an impact on vcore drops.


I've only really tried medium. I've been trying to minimize how much LLC I use, based on reading this.

I'll give you what I can, off the top of my head (I'm at work):
F3 BIOS, start with factory defaults
CPU Mult = 40
Vcore Normal with offset = +0.03 or close to that (aiming for about 1.4V)
Vcore SOC = Normal with offset = +0.1 (gives us about 1.2V SOC)
VDD18 = 1.84
DRAM Voltage = 1.35V
Vcore LLC = medium
VAXG LLC = medium
RAM mult = 32, timings manually set to 16-18-18-18-36 (not using XMP profile)

There are a whole bunch of other things I want to try as well. I love the tinkering aspect of overclocking, as I'm sure we all do.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Any specific reason why you have VDDC18 set to 1.84v? I use more or less the same configuration at multiplier 39.25 without the VAXG LLC.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> I'll try that too just to prevent any future problems. I had disabled the power saving stuff for the ethernet controllers already.


On that note if you are in device manager and disable power saving in the USB controller section as an example... you will also find similar settings under Human Interface Devices. Some can be set to wake the system but most of the usb devices (like a mouse) will also have a power saving setting in there... that isn't disabled just because you do it somewhere else.

*edited for some odd typo's lol*


----------



## teclado

@Secret Dragoon: I was just trying to give the 1.8V supply a little upward nudge to counter some Vdroop. Could probably stand to nudge it a little more.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

What was experiencing the droop? The 1.8v? Was this causing any crashes or issues booting? This and VDDC are the two settings I haven't really touched while trying to overclock the board.


----------



## kushorange

I have G.Skill 2800mhz ram (F4-2800C15D-16GVR), Aida says its Samsung Ram, but I can not get past 2400mhz at all. XMP does not work, and I have to manually set 15/15/15/35 timings and 1.25v to get 2400mhz.

If I bump it up to 2666mhz or 2800mhz it won't boot at all and requires a cmos reset or sometimes complete battery pull to get it to boot again.

I have been able to get 2666mhz if I run the Ram in single channel mode only.

Anyone else have any tips on getting even 2666mhz on this Ram? Thanks much.

Also my CPU does not downclock at all if the multiplier has been set to anything but AUTO.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231877&cm_re=gskill_2800mhz-_-20-231-877-_-Product


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've followed the steps posted and my 1800x downclocks but rarely.


Funny thing is it does downclock but not half of 3.825 it just goes - 50mhz lmao... And voltage offsets don't work I think. Loaded bios stock. And just changed multi to 38.25 and saved. VRebooted to bios. Auto setting pulls 1.380v off the bat. Should be something like 1.225 or something. Same goes if I set it to normal / and no offset. Just automatically gets 1.380v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> I'm running a 1600X. Maybe it has something to do with Ryzen 5 vs Ryzen 7. Oh well. My idle temps are in the 30s C, so clearly the power dissipation is lower. It's just CPU-Z, Ryzen Master, and HWinfo that all report my Vcore and clocks are stuck. Also if I open the windows and Ryzen power plans, the options for min and max processor state are gone. So maybe it's just a reporting issue?
> 
> Some good news from me, however: I managed to get 4.0GHz stable for about an hour of Prime95. CPU-Z showed my Vcore between 1.392 and 1.404. I just picked a number for my voltage offset, it's possible that I could go lower. Requires more testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU temps were hovering around 70C with my Noctua air cooler.
> 
> One bios parameter that I had previously left untouched was the VAXG LLC. I thought the Vcore LLC was the only one we had to change. Apparently not. With the VAXG LLC untouched and Vcore LLC = medium, I had to feed my chip 1.43V for 4.0GHz, and even then I only got 10 minutes of Prime95 before a crash. With both Vcore and VAXG LLC = medium, I got my ~50 minutes of Prime95 stable at a lower Vcore (the aforementioned 1.392 - 1.404). I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly what "VAXG" is. Google is not really giving me a clear answer. The motherboard manual doesn't say much about it either.


Nice. Was wondering what VAXG VDDP does as well.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> I have G.Skill 2800mhz ram (F4-2800C15D-16GVR), Aida says its Samsung Ram, but I can not get past 2400mhz at all. XMP does not work, and I have to manually set 15/15/15/35 timings and 1.25v to get 2400mhz.
> 
> If I bump it up to 2666mhz or 2800mhz it won't boot at all and requires a cmos reset or sometimes complete battery pull to get it to boot again.
> 
> I have been able to get 2666mhz if I run the Ram in single channel mode only.
> 
> Anyone else have any tips on getting even 2666mhz on this Ram? Thanks much.
> 
> Also my CPU does not downclock at all if the multiplier has been set to anything but AUTO.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231877&cm_re=gskill_2800mhz-_-20-231-877-_-Product


Those timings do not look right. 3200Mhz Samsung B-Die is usually CL14 afaik. 2800 should be like C12(?).


----------



## teclado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> What was experiencing the droop? The 1.8v? Was this causing any crashes or issues booting? This and VDDC are the two settings I haven't really touched while trying to overclock the board.


I noticed that it was a little low (in HWinfo), reading maybe 50mV below 1.8V (going off my probably flawed memory haha), which is to be expected due to your standard losses in a power supply. I was just trying to get it pretty close to dead on 1.8V. I have zero clue if that actually helped anything.

@kushorange: my guess would be that maybe a little more RAM voltage might help. Maybe try 1.3V or 1.35V? Although I hesitate to suggest that, since the RAM is specified for 1.25V. I wouldn't think it would hurt anything short term. Otherwise maybe looser timings. You could go with extremely loose timings just to see if that helps get you to 2800MHz. If that works, start to dial them in.


----------



## kushorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Those timings do not look right. 3200Mhz Samsung B-Die is usually CL14 afaik. 2800 should be like C12(?).


I did some research. The RAM is samsung D-Die not B-Die. Since it is Dual Rank and I'm using 2 sticks it will only run at 2400mhz. I did however tighten the timings quite a bit at 2400mhz.

Also I got the CPU to downclock by changing the CPU voltage to 1.35 and then the SOC voltage to "Normal" and Offset to "Auto."

That may help other people if they have the same issue.

Edit:
@ Teclado - I have tried multiple voltages all the way up to 1.35v. The board just does not like this RAM at anything above 2400mhz. Tried SUPER lose/tight timings and leaving it as auto. XMP on and XMP off with the settings changed all which ways. It would only boot at 2133mhz or 2400mhz.

If I used 1 stick or used 2 sticks in single channel I could get to 2666mhz.

Seems to go with this chart that I found:
Dual-Rank w/ 4 DIMM: Up to 1866 MHz
Dual-Rank w/ 2 DIMM: Up to 2400 MHz
Single-Rank w/ 4 DIMM: Up to 2133 MHz
Single-Rank w/ 2 DIMM: Up to 2667 MHz


----------



## furkandeger

I thought VAXG LLC was for integrated GPU voltage. I am not sure though.


----------



## yergg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Appreciated, many thanks for the info. But is it possible to flash an older bios? I think GIgabyte boards wouldn't let it in the past, don't know if this is the case too.


Yes you can flash to an older BIOS.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> I thought VAXG LLC was for integrated GPU voltage. I am not sure though.


AFAIK the SOC (aka Northbridge) handles the iGPU, This is because everything is integrated on the chip.

I can see why it would affect CPU. I just got home so I will see if i can do some testing tonight.

The Northbridge is also linked to the RAM and Fabric. I'd have to read up on my Zen Architecture because I'm not really sure beyond this.


----------



## kushorange

Okay, So what is the consensus on the best memory kit for this board at the moment?

Any kits that XMP actually works?

Is it the flare-x g.skill ?

Edit:

Alright, bit the bullet and picked up a set of these Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) F4-3200C14D-16GFX. Hopefully going from Samsung D-Die to B-Die will get me faster ram speeds.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530


----------



## Secret Dragoon

No dice on that 4GHz OC @ 1.4v w/ Medium LLC.

Can someone whith a 4GHz X chip (preferably 1600x, 1700x or 1700) tell me their following:

Vcore set in Bios

Vcore from HWiNFO while Idle
CPU Core Voltage from HWiNFO while Idle

Vcore from HWiNFO while running Prime95 on Small FFTs
CPU Core Voltage from HWiNFO while running Prime95 on Small FFTs

I am trying to figure something out about.


----------



## mus1mus

VAXG LLC Affects my OC as well. I set it to match the VCore LLC.

LLC doesn't seem to matter to VRM Temps on this board.

High LLC has some VBoost of up to around 0.025 MAX under load. But these are just spikes. VCore normalizes to the value on the BIOS.

Medium LLC has VDroop of up to around 0.025 under load. VCore normalizes to a lower Value than in the BIOs.

One thing to note here, I have better OC stability with Extreme LLC at a Lower VCore in the BIOS as well as in Windows. But to keep it safe, I use High LLC for 4.0GHz with a 0.0250 Offset.

Extreme LLC doesn't need an Offset for 4.0 on my chip.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I guess I must be insane because I can't seem to get any of the posted configurations working but I seem to be one of the few using 3200mhz ram. Maybe that's causing it in some way?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Alright what the hell am I doing wrong (with images this time).




Yeilds THIS:


When I open up Prime95 and start a run my CPU Core Voltage drops immediately down to 1.325v, my monitor shut off and my LEDs alternate between CPU / DRAM. I've assumed this was due to an unstable overclock thus far. What am I doing wrong with copying this configuration and why is my Vcore so low compared to what it should be? (1.425 vs 1.381)? And under load why does it go all the way down to 1.325? Why am I losing 0.100v with High LLC?


----------



## Tisser12

So I fell in love with this board the second I saw it, and then cried when I saw the price. HOPING some insane sale comes along and I can snag a 1600+K7 for a good price.

For a 1080/60 gamer is this board overkill? Or do you guys think it's well worth the price? (I REALLY love the RGB lighting and included RGBW header as well as the dual BIOS/UEFI) This upgrade is making my brain and wallet hurt equally. lol


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> So I fell in love with this board the second I saw it, and then cried when I saw the price. HOPING some insane sale comes along and I can snag a 1600+K7 for a good price.
> 
> For a 1080/60 gamer is this board overkill? Or do you guys think it's well worth the price? (I REALLY love the RGB lighting and included RGBW header as well as the dual BIOS/UEFI) This upgrade is making my brain and wallet hurt equally. lol


I think it's good for 1080/60 as I am essentially doing the same thing, but I have a 1080p 144Hz BenQ monitor and I'm running games at 1440p in the control panel as it shows sharper graphics on the 1080p screen. And this makes the Anti-Aliasing unnecessary so you can disable it.


----------



## Sev501

Soooo I re-did everything and followed @mus1mus guide to a T, I must be drunk or high with too much information to handle before I was tuning the system.. I managed to tune it now further and got 3.823ghz @ 1.344-1.356v wit my RAM at XMP 3200mhz speeds, as for the timings I just copied what it said on the box or on the sticks themselves. Mine are single ranked SK Hynix rams.

https://valid.x86.fr/jbd0ym



But still my proc won't down clock but I wouldn't bother with it as I managed to make it work with a lower vcore than before (1.380-1.44v)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Alright what the hell am I doing wrong (with images this time).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeilds THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I open up Prime95 and start a run my CPU Core Voltage drops immediately down to 1.325v, my monitor shut off and my LEDs alternate between CPU / DRAM. I've assumed this was due to an unstable overclock thus far. What am I doing wrong with copying this configuration and why is my Vcore so low compared to what it should be? (1.425 vs 1.381)? And under load why does it go all the way down to 1.325? Why am I losing 0.100v with High LLC?


What LLC did you come from?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I've been using Extreme LLC. My 24/7 build is 39.25x Multi at +1.5v Offset Voltage w/ Extreme CPU LLC. I've never seen any impact on an LLC under Extreme, even when I first got the board.

I just did High in that configuration to Demonstrate that it doesn't seem to do anything for my 1700.


----------



## mus1mus

Like I said, Extreme has way more VBoost. So you might need to compensate that with High.

VCore Value inside Windows is more important than BIOS values.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys just got my ryzen build in today But i have a question what are the very thin wires that it comes with that looks like thermal sensor wires?

Looks like they for the temperature sensor headers so pretty much they can be place for other things to see there temps?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Also on this topic, if I set my BCLK to 112 (For 3600Mhz RAM) I get this weird startup Q code for VGA. I think it's something lie E4? I wasn't able to figure out why. I have PCIe set to 2.0.


----------



## jaftwo

I had the same question plus what are these thermal sensors called when looking at system temperatures?

I use Terragen (graphics rendering app.) a lot and run it at 100% on my Ryzen 1800x with a Corsair H100i v2 cooler. No problems with temps (haven't seen anything over 42C, but the ambient air is still cool and no over-clocking at this time.

I did see a strange problem when I ran the Corsair Link and Easytune. When I ran Terragen, my cooler pump rpm went down to 480 and radiator fans to 0 (yes, zero!) If I paused Terragen, the pump and fans climbed up to their normal idle rates. So I guess Easytune and Corsair Link 4 "battle" with each other. Glad I found that out.

Short of unplugging case fans one-at-a-time, is there a way to identify which fan is which? Link 4 simply labels them Temp #1, Temp#2, Temp#3.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaftwo*
> 
> Short of unplugging case fans one-at-a-time, is there a way to identify which fan is which? Link 4 simply labels them Temp #1, Temp#2, Temp#3.


Corsair link seems not able to properly recognize all my fans too it reads one fan running @ 4k rpm. Maybe they need to update for the newer am4 boards.


----------



## gordesky1

Guy i got my ryzen build up and running But im having a few issues tho. For one memory will not go over 2133 even just uping it a bit i get a beeps than it turns off and it comes back on but turns on and off repeatedly and fans just kept revving till i switch the psu off...

heck even sometimes when i turn it off a few times even when everything at default it does the turn and off thing with everything reving...

Now the bios is pretty old which im going to update the bios says its on f2 bios?

Should i update to the newest one they have?

Other than that everything is running smooth. But i do want to get the ram close to 3200 heck even 2900


----------



## gordesky1

Update. Just did the f3 bios and that let me go up to 2933 Tried 3200 and it just beeps than goes off than comes back on and does the reving thing again... But im happy at that ram speed for now.

Is f3 the ony new bios?

Oh why is the mouse in bios so dam slow?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Update. Just did the f3 bios and that let me go up to 2933 Tried 3200 and it just beeps than goes off than comes back on and does the reving thing again... But im happy at that ram speed for now.
> 
> Is f3 the ony new bios?
> 
> Oh why is the mouse in bios so dam slow?


F3 the latest non-beta BIOS. BTW, you should have gotten CL14 RAM for dat 3200Mhz goodness. Oh wellz. Hopefully the next couple of BIOS updates helps you get there.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> F3 the latest non-beta BIOS. BTW, you should have gotten CL14 RAM for dat 3200Mhz goodness. Oh wellz. Hopefully the next couple of BIOS updates helps you get there.


Yep but money was the issue there they cost 180$







I already went over my budget that i was going to spend in the first place lol..

But glad they do 2933 instead of being stuck at 2133 lol

Yea hopefully they release more which im sure they will.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice one!

2933 is good. It may also be a chip limit. So I think you are fine there.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Has anyone bought any light strips for the bHas anyone bought any light strips for the board yet? I'd like to use both of the RGB headers on the board yet? I'd like to use both of the RGB headers on the board.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Has anyone bought any light strips for the bHas anyone bought any light strips for the board yet? I'd like to use both of the RGB headers on the board yet? I'd like to use both of the RGB headers on the board.


I've thought about purchasing a RGBW LED strip. Not sure which ones are great though.


----------



## WheresWally

Nearly any strip that is 12v will work, even those 5M rolls you can purchase on eBay or from places like Banggood. I am actually planning on using the Banggood (already owned) version since I can basically custom size it to what I need exactly for the case. You can cut these strips every third pair of LEDs. Please note that the cheaper ones like this will alternate the white LEDs with the RGB LEDs on a single wide strip. More expensive ones might actually have two rows of LEDs with a white and RGB one below the other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've thought about purchasing a RGBW LED strip. Not sure which ones are great though.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> Nearly any strip that is 12v will work, even those 5M rolls you can purchase on eBay or from places like Banggood. I am actually planning on using the Banggood (already owned) version since I can basically custom size it to what I need exactly for the case. You can cut these strips every third pair of LEDs. Please note that the cheaper ones like this will alternate the white LEDs with the RGB LEDs on a single wide strip. *More expensive ones might actually have two rows of LEDs with a white and RGB one below the other*.


I need one of those. Do these strips usually leave glue residue after removal?


----------



## WheresWally

The eBay and other Chinese ones all seem to claim to use some sort of 3M adhesive sheets. I have placed them and removed them. They all seem to lose all effective tackiness after the first removal. But if you place them on there correctly and don't pull them off they won't just fall off.

The adhesive does not appear to be strong enough to leave any residue behind.

If you really want the double row strips you may need to look at something like this from Amazon, They are usually more money and require a small modification to the wiring as the pad spacing is a bit wider.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I need one of those. Do these strips usually leave glue residue after removal?


There are some strips that use some sort of combo LED that contain both white and RGB elements in a single package. the advantage is that connectors are more standard and easier to find, the disadvantage is that light output is reduced slightly since the elements are smaller. You obviously know the advantage of using RGBW over RGB when you want white lighting our you wouldn't be asking about RGBW specifically.

Please note that the non-waterproof version are a bit more flexible than any of the waterproof ones.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> F3 the latest non-beta BIOS. BTW, you should have gotten CL14 RAM for dat 3200Mhz goodness. Oh wellz. Hopefully the next couple of BIOS updates helps you get there.


Do 3.9GHz overclocks still hold up on the Ryzen 1700? I think I read somewhere that it didn't? Now I can't remember what I read, but I was holding off on updating my BIOS until they said it specifically addressed RAM compatibility issues like the updates for the Gaming 5 does.

Occasionally my 2666MHz RAM will revert to 2133MHz on reboots or cold starts, but as long as I catch the elongated boot up in time and go into the BIOS and Save and Exit, it's fine. So I guess I can wait. I also don't want to use the optional BIOS, I'm only working with one at a time.


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaWatcher*
> 
> Do 3.9GHz overclocks still hold up on the Ryzen 1700? I think I read somewhere that it didn't? Now I can't remember what I read, but I was holding off on updating my BIOS until they said it specifically addressed RAM compatibility issues like the updates for the Gaming 5 does.
> 
> Occasionally my 2666MHz RAM will revert to 2133MHz on reboots or cold starts, but as long as I catch the elongated boot up in time and go into the BIOS and Save and Exit, it's fine. So I guess I can wait. I also don't want to use the optional BIOS, I'm only working with one at a time.


I'm running the 1700 with a 4.0ghz overclock and 32gb of 3200mhz CL14 ram.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> I'm running the 1700 with a 4.0ghz overclock and 32gb of 3200mhz CL14 ram.


So what voltage are you at with 4GHz? Any tricks?


----------



## mus1mus

Moar Volts.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

For 4GHz my 1700 needs 1.4375v w/ Extreme LLC or 1.45? With Turbo. The LLC Configuration is kinda broken right now, but it isn't Gigabyte's fault apparently.

My "go to" 3.925GHz Config is 19.25x Multi and 1.35v / Extreme LLC.


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaWatcher*
> 
> So what voltage are you at with 4GHz? Any tricks?


I need to run about 1.456V with LLC Extreme to be completely stable it seems, still good temps when liquid cooled.. And just the default XMP profile.


----------



## mus1mus

These chips need a lot of Voltage past a certain point.
Moar MHz=Moar VCore.


----------



## Oceaon

My 1700x is running 4Ghz @ 1.40 with 32GB of CL14 ram (TridentZ RGB). My 1800x runs 4Ghz @ 1.36 with the same ram. It idles at 27c and hits 55C under stress tests (It did hit 57C on Cinebench once).

My 1800x is the probably one of the best chips I have ever owned. It's superior in every way. The 1700x took a lot of coddling and testing to make it stable but once I got it there using Mus1mus' guide it's great. The 1800x is just smoother and cooler. Way easier to overclock. I could probably run it at less voltage but when I tried it at 1.35 it failed Prime at hour 4. At 1.36 it's 100% stable and cool.

*Edit - both of my chips were purchased at SL


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> My 1700x is running 4Ghz @ 1.40 with 32GB of CL14 ram (TridentZ RGB). My 1800x runs 4Ghz @ 1.36 with the same ram. It idles at 27c and hits 55C under stress tests (It did hit 57C on Cinebench once).
> 
> My 1800x is the probably one of the best chips I have ever owned. It's superior in every way. The 1700x took a lot of coddling and testing to make it stable but once I got it there using Mus1mus' guide it's great. The 1800x is just smoother and cooler. Way easier to overclock. I could probably run it at less voltage but when I tried it at 1.35 it failed Prime at hour 4. At 1.36 it's 100% stable and cool.
> 
> *Edit - both of my chips were purchased at SL


What type of CPU cooling do you have on both of them? And do you actually have 2 Gaming K7 mobos that you're using?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Man I wish my 1700 was that good. Not being able to do 4ghz is a massivemail annoyance.


----------



## Oceaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaWatcher*
> 
> What type of CPU cooling do you have on both of them? And do you actually have 2 Gaming K7 mobos that you're using?


I am using the EVGA CLC 280 for cooling. I currently have 2 processors as I am building two machines. I have one K7 and one on the way so both CPUs were tested on the same system.


----------



## Oceaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Man I wish my 1700 was that good. Not being able to do 4ghz is a massivemail annoyance.


I was once in your shoes on other platforms. Honestly I hated getting lucky with CPUs or leaving it to chance. This time around I told myself I was going to do it the easy way and having the piece of mind that I was guaranteed to get 4Ghz was all I wanted. That's why I went the SL route. And honestly, I spent no more by going through them for a guaranteed clock speed than buying from Amazon. I paid $389 for the 1700x and $480 for the 1800x. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Wow this board corrupted my RAM



No wonder I have had issues trying to OC it.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Wow this board corrupted my RAM
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder I have had issues trying to OC it.


Why do you think that? Incorrect information shown? Here's mine, looks fine to me


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Why do you think that? Incorrect information shown? Here's mine, looks fine to me


http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14357


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14357


Does thaiphoon show crc error in your sticks?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=14357


Damn! Quite unlucky for that to happen.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Does thaiphoon show crc error in your sticks?


Yup


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Yup


That sucks, I wonder if Intel motherboards have this same problem.


----------



## mus1mus

I suggest you go and RMA that kit. It's now a known issue with the RGB kits.


----------



## Zyrou

Hello forum

I would like to ask 1 question about corsair rams if someone has same rams with me.

http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c10-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2b2400c10

I have this kit 2x8gb cl10 2400mhz xmp profile 1.35v 10-12-12-28 rams

but I cant reboot with cl10

is somebody have same problem or someone can help me about my issue pls?


----------



## VeritronX

Might go back to F2 bios, second time now that F3 has given me the unable to load rom or something error and then not been able to post. Had to boot with F2 secondary bios and reflash main to F3 again. I though it happened last time because I wan't in dual bios mode, but it just did it again today in single bios mode =\

Also got my EK waterblock installed a day ago, been running great and dropped 20C off my load temp with ~110W of heat according to hwmonitor.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys have your k7 board ever gone in a boot loop? Like on and off with the fans reving at the same time and less than a sec?

And is my bios switchs in the right position they all to the right.

everything runs great when it boots up in windows, But when i restart or even shut down sometimes it will go in a boot loop and it takes like 3 to 5 times turning off the psu switch to get it started

Im on the f3 bios on one of the bios that i use.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys have your k7 board ever gone in a boot loop? Like on and off with the fans reving at the same time and less than a sec?
> And is my bios switchs in the right position they all to the right.
> everything runs great when it boots up in windows, But when i restart or even shut down sometimes it will go in a boot loop and it takes like 3 to 5 times turning off the psu switch to get it started
> Im on the f3 bios on one of the bios that i use.


It happened to me due to bad overclock or ram timings..

At the moment ram past 3k Mhz is unstable.. You get that issue (That's what I noticed when I was trying to force my XMP to work).
Try to load all defaults 1st and use the system as is and see if it's stable. Do a reboot then and tweak/oc.

I was able to make my oc and rams to what I desire with a b it of mix and matching of timings and voltages. It was tedious







even a slight volt change then bam boot loop.
But now happily computing and waiting for the May AGESA update and new bios from giga.

Best is to have a flash drive ready and save your profiles there.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> It happened to me due to bad overclock or ram timings..
> 
> At the moment ram past 3k Mhz is unstable.. You get that issue (That's what I noticed when I was trying to force my XMP to work).
> Try to load all defaults 1st and use the system as is and see if it's stable. Do a reboot then and tweak/oc.
> 
> I was able to make my oc and rams to what I desire with a b it of mix and matching of timings and voltages. It was tedious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even a slight volt change then bam boot loop.
> But now happily computing and waiting for the May AGESA update and new bios from giga.
> 
> Best is to have a flash drive ready and save your profiles there.


Ok glad im not the ony one that had that issue lol

Now do you know if the board also does that with no ram installed? cause when it was doing that i remove the ram on the next boot up to see if it will stay on but beep at me like other boards i had, and it did the same boot loop...

oh you can save the settings to a usb stick?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Ok glad im not the ony one that had that issue lol
> 
> Now do you know if the board also does that with no ram installed? cause when it was doing that i remove the ram on the next boot up to see if it will stay on but beep at me like other boards i had, and it did the same boot loop...
> 
> oh you can save the settings to a usb stick?


Have not tried booting the board without rams. But yes you can save profiles / screenshots from the bios to a usb stick, just need it to be in FAT32 format.


----------



## mus1mus

A board without RAM is not a PC. lol


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Have not tried booting the board without rams. But yes you can save profiles / screenshots from the bios to a usb stick, just need it to be in FAT32 format.


Cool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A board without RAM is not a PC. lol


True that lol Just wanted too see if the ram was the issue at the time


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Might go back to F2 bios, second time now that F3 has given me the unable to load rom or something error and then not been able to post. Had to boot with F2 secondary bios and reflash main to F3 again. I though it happened last time because I wan't in dual bios mode, but it just did it again today in single bios mode =\
> 
> Also got my EK waterblock installed a day ago, been running great and dropped 20C off my load temp with ~110W of heat according to hwmonitor.


I had the same issue yesterday, "ROM Image is not loaded ROM Image update denied" message in the bios, so i loaded defaut settings and ... infinite bootloop


----------



## niqiri

Hey guys, I can't get my memory speed above 2133 MHz. I have the Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Desktop Memory Kit - White (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W)
Whenever I try to increase the memory speed, my PC goes into a boot loop and displays F9. Also, after I tried and failed to set the RAM to its XMP profile (had to press the "reset" button on the board), I now can't get my CPU (Ryzen 1700) to overclock at all. Before, it was completely stable at 4 GHz and 1.4 V. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Hey guys, I can't get my memory speed above 2133 MHz. I have the Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Desktop Memory Kit - White (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W)
> Whenever I try to increase the memory speed, my PC goes into a boot loop and displays F9. Also, after I tried and failed to set the RAM to its XMP profile (had to press the "reset" button on the board), I now can't get my CPU (Ryzen 1700) to overclock at all. Before, it was completely stable at 4 GHz and 1.4 V. Any help is greatly appreciated!


Are you running f3 bios? I had the same problem with the ram on the stock f2 bios. with f3 i can run 2933.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys have your k7 board ever gone in a boot loop? Like on and off with the fans reving at the same time and less than a sec?
> 
> And is my bios switchs in the right position they all to the right.
> 
> everything runs great when it boots up in windows, But when i restart or even shut down sometimes it will go in a boot loop and it takes like 3 to 5 times turning off the psu switch to get it started
> 
> Im on the f3 bios on one of the bios that i use.


It does that occasionally on F2 but I catch it, go back in to the BIOS, save and quit to boot right to Windows. Otherwise, my RAM will default back down to 2133MHz instead of 2666MHz. I'm just waiting on a clearly stated BIOS update which states it's for RAM compatibility like the Gaming 5 updates.


----------



## webhead

Its really about finding that sweet spot when overclocking these chips, I found that dropping my 1700 overclock just 0.25mhz resulted in needing about .64V less volts, and running at 5-6C cooler under full load, and more stable. Plus I decided to try a small Blck overclock to boost my ram a little more, at 104Blck you can see in my new Time spy benchmark its a decent improvement. Running completely stable at 3.98GHZ, 1.475V, and ram at 3324Mhz. Didn't want to push the Blck any further because of my 2x 1080 GPUs I don't want to loose Pcie 3.0.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Its really about finding that sweet spot when overclocking these chips, I found that dropping my 1700 overclock just 0.25mhz resulted in needing about .64V less volts, and running at 5-6C cooler under full load, and more stable. Plus I decided to try a small Blck overclock to boost my ram a little more, at 104Blck you can see in my new Time spy benchmark its a decent improvement. Running completely stable at 3.98GHZ, 1.475V, and ram at 3324Mhz. Didn't want to push the Blck any further because of my 2x 1080 GPUs I don't want to loose Pcie 3.0.


What is your RAM frequency originally rated for?

Because I can't seem to get above 2666MHz on my similarly rated Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM.


----------



## webhead

My
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaWatcher*
> 
> What is your RAM frequency originally rated for?
> 
> Because I can't seem to get above 2666MHz on my similarly rated Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM.


I have G.Skill CL14 3200Mhz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Its really about finding that sweet spot when overclocking these chips, I found that dropping my 1700 overclock just 0.25mhz resulted in needing about .64V less volts, and running at 5-6C cooler under full load, and more stable. Plus I decided to try a small Blck overclock to boost my ram a little more, at 104Blck you can see in my new Time spy benchmark its a decent improvement. Running completely stable at 3.98GHZ, 1.475V, and ram at 3324Mhz. Didn't want to push the Blck any further because of my 2x 1080 GPUs I don't want to loose Pcie 3.0.


Very nice score. But I am close.









http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1629458


----------



## teclado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Hey guys, I can't get my memory speed above 2133 MHz. I have the Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Desktop Memory Kit - White (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16W)
> Whenever I try to increase the memory speed, my PC goes into a boot loop and displays F9. Also, after I tried and failed to set the RAM to its XMP profile (had to press the "reset" button on the board), I now can't get my CPU (Ryzen 1700) to overclock at all. Before, it was completely stable at 4 GHz and 1.4 V. Any help is greatly appreciated!


I have the same RAM with the K7 mobo. I've never had any issue getting 3200MHz. I just set the speed and timings manually (don't use XMP), using F3 bios. Just set the multiplier to 32, change timings to manual, set timings to 16-18-18-18-36, set RAM voltage to 1.35V. If that doesn't work for you, then I would think something funny is going on.









EDIT: if you can't even OC any more, sounds like something in your bios got messed up. Maybe reset to factory defaults, reboot, try again. If That doesn't work, you might need to clear CMOS via removing the battery for ~10 minutes. If that doesn't work, you could always flash to a different bios version, then flash back to what you want (e.g. flash F2 then flash back to F3).


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> I have the same RAM with the K7 mobo. I've never had any issue getting 3200MHz. I just set the speed and timings manually (don't use XMP), using F3 bios. Just set the multiplier to 32, change timings to manual, set timings to 16-18-18-18-36, set RAM voltage to 1.35V. If that doesn't work for you, then I would think something funny is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: if you can't even OC any more, sounds like something in your bios got messed up. Maybe reset to factory defaults, reboot, try again. If That doesn't work, you might need to clear CMOS via removing the battery for ~10 minutes. If that doesn't work, you could always flash to a different bios version, then flash back to what you want (e.g. flash F2 then flash back to F3).


Don't use XMP!? Hmmmm...


----------



## mus1mus

XMP works out of the bat for me. No need to touch timings as well as Voltages so long as I stay 100 BCLK.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> XMP works out of the bat for me. No need to touch timings as well as Voltages so long as I stay 100 BCLK.


Dam I think this question may be unanswerable but I'll give it a shot.

I got Trident Z ram 3200mhz CL 14, 8gb x 2. Samsung b die and all that.

Will either the Gaming 5 or K7 be able to run this at 3200? Does the K7's external clock generator mean better chance at running 3200 ram or is it equally a crap shoot between the Gaming 5 and K7 in terms of ram support? Googling tells me there is no guarantee or even a strong chance, it's all random, but most of those threads are old, surely bios updates have improved matters?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

There is no support guarantee. I have been trying to push 3600 on my Kit for the past 2 weeks where other people seem to have no issues with the same exact kit.


----------



## niqiri

Yeah I'm running F3. Anything else I should be doing? Like manually entering in the timings?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Dam I think this question may be unanswerable but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I got Trident Z ram 3200mhz CL 14, 8gb x 2. Samsung b die and all that.
> 
> Will either the Gaming 5 or K7 be able to run this at 3200? Does the K7's external clock generator mean better chance at running 3200 ram or is it equally a crap shoot between the Gaming 5 and K7 in terms of ram support? Googling tells me there is no guarantee or even a strong chance, it's all random, but most of those threads are old, surely bios updates have improved matters?


As long as the CPU is capable, they both should allow 3200. Have used both.

BCLK gen is for higher clocks or tighter subtimings we don't have access to yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> There is no support guarantee. I have been trying to push 3600 on my Kit for the past 2 weeks where other people seem to have no issues with the same exact kit.


3600 is different from 3200.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Yeah I'm running F3. Anything else I should be doing? Like manually entering in the timings?


Same as above. 3200 seem to be CPU-bound with known capable kits.

Try not to mix Core and RAM tweaks on a single BIOS save.


----------



## bloot

Sound quality is really awesome on this board (I don't have the crackling problem)


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> As long as the CPU is capable, they both should allow 3200. Have used both.
> 
> BCLK gen is for higher clocks or tighter subtimings we don't have access to yet.


Then what is the deal with some folks saying a board with external clkgen is better for ram past 3000?

Quote:


> Try not to mix Core and RAM tweaks on a single BIOS save.


What is meant by "tweaks" here? Surely there can't be a problem with oc'ing both cpu and ram at the same time?? Do you mean blck? But going back to my first question then, why are folks saying blck is necessary for high ram speeds if you can't mess with it? I must be totally misunderstanding what folks mean by the blck feature (the Asrock name for it).

The ram issues might make me drop the Ryzen idea altogether. I'm ok losing gaming performance by going with Ryzen over 7700k. I'm not sure I'm ok going with Ryzen at 2133 ram over 7700k at 3600 ram just to support AMD.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Then what is the deal with some folks saying a board with external clkgen is better for ram past 3000?
> What is meant by "tweaks" here? Surely there can't be a problem with oc'ing both cpu and ram at the same time?? Do you mean blck? But going back to my first question then, why are folks saying blck is necessary for high ram speeds if you can't mess with it? I must be totally misunderstanding what folks mean by the blck feature (the Asrock name for it).
> 
> The ram issues might make me drop the Ryzen idea altogether. I'm ok losing gaming performance by going with Ryzen over 7700k. I'm not sure I'm ok going with Ryzen at 2133 ram over 7700k at 3600 ram just to support AMD.


Is your RAM listed in the Memory list?

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-ax370-gaming-k7.pdf


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaWatcher*
> 
> Is your RAM listed in the Memory list?
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-ax370-gaming-k7.pdf


No it's not. Does buying off that list guarantee ram will work at the spec'd speed? If someone could confirm that can order a K7 and one of those ram kits right now and get away from this dual core rig I'm gaming on. I can't friggin hit my display's refresh rate on Diablo 3 right now. Jesus.


----------



## bloot

My ram kit is not listed either but can get to 3200 cl 14 with this board without issues http://www.galax.com/en/ram/galax-hof-ddr4-3600.html

I could only get to 2933 cl14 with my previous board (Asrock Killer SLI)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Then what is the deal with some folks saying a board with external clkgen is better for ram past 3000?
> What is meant by "tweaks" here? Surely there can't be a problem with oc'ing both cpu and ram at the same time?? Do you mean blck? But going back to my first question then, why are folks saying blck is necessary for high ram speeds if you can't mess with it? I must be totally misunderstanding what folks mean by the blck feature (the Asrock name for it).
> 
> The ram issues might make me drop the Ryzen idea altogether. I'm ok losing gaming performance by going with Ryzen over 7700k. I'm not sure I'm ok going with Ryzen at 2133 ram over 7700k at 3600 ram just to support AMD.


BCLK is Base Clock
Tweaks are settings changes
BCLk generator won't be needed for 3200MHz RAM.

BCLK Generator is for those who push things over default supported speeds. i.e 3600 RAM.

And those using other boards that were not able to achieve 3200MHz RAM using 100BCLK. i.e, Crosshairs with early production BIOS.

I have used a G5 on it's early days. 3200 worked right off the bat.

Tell you the most believable fact: 2400, 2666 RAM works with almost every RAM kit out there as long as they are Single Rank/Sided sticks.

Some people who have B-Dies (the most compatible IC for Ryzen) can't still get to 3200MHz. But 2933 works. CPU-limitation for now.

7700K vs Ryzen is your call buddy. I have used both - plus 6900Ks this whole week








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> My ram kit is not listed either but can get to 3200 cl 14 with this board without issues http://www.galax.com/en/ram/galax-hof-ddr4-3600.html
> 
> I could only get to 2933 cl14 with my previous board (Asrock Killer SLI)


Those are B-Dies. Same story.


----------



## kushorange

Got my kit of Flare-X in the mail today.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530

I had about 30 minutes at lunch so far to try it out. Tried 3200mhz XMP right away, and got 06 error on LED display and had to switch bios and flash to get it to boot again.

Tried 3200mhz with no XMP, auto timings, DDR4 voltage 1.35v and got same issue.

Tried 2933mhz with no XMP, 15/15/15/15/35 timings, 1.35v and it booted just fine, running stability test ATM.

All the time I had but will update with more info when I get home.


----------



## mus1mus

Try some these.

Flash BIOS F1 reboot to BIOS and set Optimised Defaults and boot to Windows.
(I just do this to make sure the corruption will be wiped by the downgrade)

Flash you intended BIOS (F3 or whatever) TWICE. Just for kicks.









Optimised Defaults again and boot to Windows.

Reboot to BIOS and set CPU Speed + Voltages. Leave RAM untouched for now. Boot to Windows and run some bench.

Reboot back to Windows and Set XMP leaving the Timings to Auto for now. Adjust RAM Voltage to 1.45V, VSOC to 1.1V, and give VDDP some boost like 0.100 and try to reboot.

If you fail, try to Disable XMP and adjust the Timings.

This what is meant by tweaking one at a time.







Ryzen hates combined tweaks in one instance.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try some these.
> 
> Flash BIOS F1 reboot to BIOS and set Optimised Defaults and boot to Windows.
> (I just do this to make sure the corruption will be wiped by the downgrade)
> 
> Flash you intended BIOS (F3 or whatever) TWICE. Just for kicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Optimised Defaults again and boot to Windows.
> 
> Reboot to BIOS and set CPU Speed + Voltages. Leave RAM untouched for now. Boot to Windows and run some bench.
> 
> Reboot back to Windows and Set XMP leaving the Timings to Auto for now. Adjust RAM Voltage to 1.45V, VSOC to 1.1V, and give VDDP some boost like 0.100 and try to reboot.
> 
> If you fail, try to Disable XMP and adjust the Timings.
> 
> This what is meant by tweaking one at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen hates combined tweaks in one instance.


Oh WOW! I have never heard anyone say anything like this when they were trying to get their RAM to work.

I haven't even heard of some of those settings.


----------



## mus1mus

Those are just my methods. Not saying they will work for everyone. But guess, worth a try.


----------



## kushorange

Isn't 1.45v kinda high for DDR4?

I will try those methods when I get home. Usually I run at 3825mhz at 1.355v.


----------



## niqiri

I'm not seeing those specific settings in Ryzen Master or in the BIOS. I've attached a picture of Ryzen Master with my current settings (my CPU is stable at 4 GHz and 1.4 V, by the way).

Settings.png 1103k .png file


----------



## niqiri




----------



## niqiri

If you can't read the settings, Ryzen Master allows me to adjust MEM VDDIO, MEM VTT, and VDDR SOC. What should I set those to?


----------



## kushorange

Do the overclocking in the Bios instead of Ryzen Master


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> Do the overclocking in the Bios instead of Ryzen Master


I was about to say...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> Isn't 1.45v kinda high for DDR4?
> 
> I will try those methods when I get home. Usually I run at 3825mhz at 1.355v.


When in 4 sticks at 3200 MHz, B-Dies will not even post below that.


----------



## kushorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> When in 4 sticks at 3200 MHz, B-Dies will not even post below that.


Oh, makes sense. I'm only running two sticks at the moment. 1.4v for 2 sticks of samsung b-die then?

What about SOC voltage? I see gigabyte forum says to up it to 1.2v as one of the first things to try with Ram issues.

Here their tips

"
***FAQ***

Question: My BIOS is borked, how do I flash it?
First make sure your board is set to dual BIOS mode.
Boot off the good BIOS (a)
Once in the BIOS flip the switch to the bad BIOS (b)
Use Qflash to flash the bad BIOS. After it completed the board may power cycle 3-5 times. This is normal. Give it about 2 minutes and it should boot.

Question: Using XMP my SOC voltage is set to 1.25! Is this normal/safe?
Answer: Yes, 1.25 should be safe. We increased the default AUTO voltage for stability on certain DIMMS since it seems most users have to set atleast 1.2.

Question: XMP still isn't working!
Try setting SOC to 1.2 or 1.25
Try setting the timings, voltage (you may need to try 1.4), and SOC (1.2~1.25) manually.

Question: Ugg my AB350-Gaming 3 STILL won't load XMP.
Does you memory have multiple XMP profiles? Try the lower one first!
Raise Dynamic SOC to +.3V, try to boot.
With Dynamic SOC at +.3V also enable DDR compatibility mode, try to boot.
Let me know which model memory you have and I'll work on it from my end as well.

Question: Tried all that, now what?
Answer: These are BETA BIOS with a new microcode to integrate... Stay patient - We're working on it!









Question: My board doesn't have a BETA BIOS! Why are you guys ignoring my board!!!
Answer: We are working on updates for all the boards. That being said BETA BIOS are often pushed out in response to a critical fix or something we are trying to test. In general the higher volume and/or more complex boards get tested first. Why? Because we have more data points to gather and because, in general, if a fix works on a more complex board it will work on the lower ones as well.

"


----------



## kushorange

Also unrelated question.

Are you guys using the Killer NIC or the Intel one?


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> Also unrelated question.
> 
> Are you guys using the Killer NIC or the Intel one?


Intel


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> Also unrelated question.
> 
> Are you guys using the Killer NIC or the Intel one?


Intel but I don't know which one is better, it seems Killer is better for games but I don't know if that's true or if the difference is significant


----------



## Dokoram

Only pro for the killernic is u can and should manage a easly priority or disable for certain progs
Could be done by any respectfull firewall also , but this is a simple click and proceed


----------



## Dokoram

@ kushorange

Ive got the same X-flare and tried it with one 1800x and several 1700x (and 1700) but got stuck with 2933 @ 14,14,14,14,34 (even lower but that doesnt sustain deep burnin tests)
And got just 1 1700 (kept that 1 hahaha ) that gives me a full 3200 @ 14----,34 on the same (mine) K7 , so either u should satisfy with 2933 and hope the new bios will be more configurable
That is mem-settings to be tuned ,coz i realy think Giga tells me "We think this is the best for u and order me to put on sunglasses at night"


----------



## kushorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokoram*
> 
> @ kushorange
> 
> Ive got the same X-flare and tried it with one 1800x and several 1700x (and 1700) but got stuck with 2933 @ 14,14,14,14,34 (even lower but that doesnt sustain deep burnin tests)
> And got just 1 1700 (kept that 1 hahaha ) that gives me a full 3200 @ 14----,34 on the same (mine) K7 , so either u should satisfy with 2933 and hope the new bios will be more configurable
> That is mem-settings to be tuned ,coz i realy think Giga tells me "We think this is the best for u and order me to put on sunglasses at night"


Thanks for the info,

Im gonna play around with settings tonight and see if I can get 3200 to post. Otherwise ill stick with 2933 and maybe try to up it via BLCK.

Either way Ill be happy if 2933 is max I can get at 14cas, and will wait for BIOS updates that may bring it up to full 3200mhz.

thanks again


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> Also unrelated question.
> 
> Are you guys using the Killer NIC or the Intel one?


I am using Intel.

Only because I had bad experiences with my previous E2200 though. I know E2500 is probably much better and has no driver issues, but...

Killer has one hell of a traffic management though.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

1. Enter BIOS, set Voltages, timings (16-16-16-36) and PCI-E mode to 2.0
2. Save & Exit
3. Enter BIOS and Cold Boot
4. Set BCLK to 112.5
5. Save & Exit
6. Enter BIOS and Cold Boot
7. Set CPU Multi to 35
8 Save & Exit
9. QCode E6

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Henry E2180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Dam I think this question may be unanswerable but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I got Trident Z ram 3200mhz CL 14, 8gb x 2. Samsung b die and all that.
> 
> Will either the Gaming 5 or K7 be able to run this at 3200? Does the K7's external clock generator mean better chance at running 3200 ram or is it equally a crap shoot between the Gaming 5 and K7 in terms of ram support? Googling tells me there is no guarantee or even a strong chance, it's all random, but most of those threads are old, surely bios updates have improved matters?


my corsair lpx 3200 16-18-18-36 runs @ rated speeds using XMP no problem on the K7
Had some stability issues when OCing - ROM Image Not loaded erros whenever an OC crashes.
But when stock stable as you like. Currently @ 4.0GHz on 1600X @ 1.4v and stable.


----------



## AlphaZFG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaWatcher*
> 
> Yup! Mine wasn't booting to the OS for about a day before I figured it out, too.... freezing at the Starting Windows animated logo. It was frustrating indeed. I believe I had to make adjustments to the BIOS configuration to ensure all Legacy OS options were supported before it worked and booted into the OS. I would send you pictures that I took of my BIOS settings after I got it to work, but I'm not at home right now.


Finally got it to boot. Even RMA'ed my old board, but the board wasn't the issue. It was the connection to the case that was causing it to short. I was on call with Gigabyte support for an hour and I was finally able to boot to BIOS when I powered the board on outside of the case.


----------



## webhead

wow this is interesting, testing a 1700X and I need to run the ram at 1.4V to post, never needed more than the default 1.35V with my 1700... interesting. What are your ram voltage settings mus1mus?


----------



## niqiri

Before people tell me that I don't know how to overclock, let me just say that using Ryzen Master for initial overclock tests is quite helpful because then, if the overclock doesn't work, the system doesn't go into a boot loop because the OC is only applied when Ryzen Master is opened and a particular profile applied. With that said, which settings do I need to alter in the BIOS to get the RAM (potentially) working?


----------



## x370k7

I am very happy to tell you that after 17 days of ****, my k7 will back to the factory for repair ...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> wow this is interesting, testing a 1700X and I need to run the ram at 1.4V to post, never needed more than the default 1.35V with my 1700... interesting. What are your ram voltage settings mus1mus?


2 sticks, 1.35V.
2 cherry picked sticks, 1.3V
4 sticks, 1,45


----------



## Secret Dragoon

So there's no way to increase the DRAM Boot Voltage right now? Right?


----------



## mus1mus

Nope


----------



## RWGTROLL

I'm at stock CPU clocks right now but, I do have my memory at 3200mhz 16-18-18-38 on BIOS F3. I do have a question about a problem that I am having that others might also have. Every once and a while when I shut my pc off my motherboards lights go out and same with my gpu light. When I go to turn it back on it doesn't work. The why I'm able to get my pc to boot is to take out the cmos battery, wait and then it will work again. Any idea on why it is doing this?


----------



## mus1mus

Is that the thing they call cold boot? Never had it on mine. You might wanna try just powering off the PSU til the lights on the mobo and GPU disappear. Then power it back on.


----------



## kushorange

Just wanna update. I was stuck at 2933 mhz with samsung b-die. I got the system stable at 3200mhz 14/14/1/4/14/35.

I put SOC voltage at 1.25v , DDR voltage at 1.4v, and CPU running at 3825mhz at 1.3v.

Once I upped the voltages all the problems disappeared.


----------



## Sev501

Since this is a general discussion, I just want to see if anybody else is having power management issues here.
I posted a few pages back but no one seems to take notice of the issue.

A couple of users including I have noticed it.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=43

Even on event log viewer it shows an error about it.

Maybe no one noticed since everyone here is focused on ocing and don't care about energy saving


----------



## RWGTROLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is that the thing they call cold boot? Never had it on mine. You might wanna try just powering off the PSU til the lights on the mobo and GPU disappear. Then power it back on.


Did that now my debug code is 40 IDK what that means. I have looked on my manual and nothing


----------



## Sev501

Some interesting discussion with regards to RAM speeds.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/688ti4/are_temperatures_to_blame_for_most_of_ryzens_ram/


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Some interesting discussion with regards to RAM speeds.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/688ti4/are_temperatures_to_blame_for_most_of_ryzens_ram/


Check Username


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Check Username


Ha ! I knew that user name is familiar







hahahaha cheers!


----------



## taem

If I won't be manually adjusting the external clkgen at all, is there any reason to still get a board that has external clkgen?

In other words, is there anything automatic that utilizes the clkgen if all I will be doing is adjusting multiplier and voltage and running XMP for DDR4?


----------



## ThaWatcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaZFG*
> 
> Finally got it to boot. Even RMA'ed my old board, but the board wasn't the issue. It was the connection to the case that was causing it to short. I was on call with Gigabyte support for an hour and I was finally able to boot to BIOS when I powered the board on outside of the case.


This happened to me when I first tried to get the K7 to post as well. I just happened upon the right random post on a website that had step-by-step troubleshooting for all mobos and it mentioned that standoffs and soldering can short the mobo and cause it not to post. And that's exactly what was going on with me. First it was because I tried Gigabyte's B350 board before the K7 so I had extra standoffs where they shouldn't be. And then next I noticed the solder was touching the wide lip of the mobo screws so I put on the paper washers and it's the first time I've ever had to do that.


----------



## gordesky1

So far everything running finally great here. got my ram corsair 3200 lpx at 3000 now from 2933 by uping the bck to 102.2 and got the cpu at 3.7ghz well close to it at stock volts. For now that is cause im still on the wraith still waiting for my for bracket for my trition 240.


----------



## webhead

Just to update on my results, I've found really no difference from the 1700 to the 1700x, except for the fact that I need to up the ram voltage to 1.45 with the 1700x to boot and be stable. Also at the same overclock 3.98Ghz I can get away with just a little less Vcore on the 1700x, but need the extra volt on the ram.


----------



## teclado

I'm running my 1600x at 3.9GHz, 3200MHz RAM, and I left Vcore and LLC = AUTO. Seems pretty stable (passed 1 hour P95 custom with 14400 RAM usage). I tried 3.95GHz but P95 crashed after about 20-30 mins. The cool thing about leaving Vcore at AUTO is that it looks like my CPU is down-volting during idle times (CPU-Z shows as low as 0.384V, high of 1.38). The clock rate is stuck at max all the time, but at least I'm saving power and stress on my CPU when idle with Vcore dropping.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> If I won't be manually adjusting the external clkgen at all, is there any reason to still get a board that has external clkgen?
> 
> In other words, is there anything automatic that utilizes the clkgen if all I will be doing is adjusting multiplier and voltage and running XMP for DDR4?


Nope. The G5 is very good for that matter. So is the Titanium.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Just to update on my results, I've found really no difference from the 1700 to the 1700x, except for the fact that I need to up the ram voltage to 1.45 with the 1700x to boot and be stable. Also at the same overclock 3.98Ghz I can get away with just a little less Vcore on the 1700x, but need the extra volt on the ram.


IMC differences maybe?


----------



## gordesky1

K while everything was working fine for 2 days and even restarting it a few times... I went to shut it off again And bang on and off crap even the psu is going on and off...

I couldn't get it to stay running at all sometimes even pushing the power it will come on than go right out kinda like a bad psu so i was thinking maybe the psu does have issues even tho it never did on my fx build...

Tried the 2nd bios nope still does it... Than i took the vga out and ram to see if it at least stays running nope... I was at the point about switching the psu with my other one.

Than i tried disconnecting the 2 usb 3.0 front plugs from the motherboard and bang it power right on!!!

Than i tried them again and nope boot loop So than i disconnected what i had connected in the front ports phone and Bluetooth dongle my keyboard and it boots right up normal....

So i tried just my keyboard in it and it still booted right up but the 2nd time it didn't... took the keyboard out again and it boots..

Sooo what is this? The case is the core x9 with four usbs in front and i never had a issue with my asus saberkitty am3.

Is this a motherboard issue or do i need to set something up in bios? It seems like the front usbs are staving on power or something?

Edit oh it ony does it if i shut it down... restarting it or while in windows everything is fine... except the front usbs seems a bit weak compare to my asus am3 board.. i can fill all fronts up and never have a issue.. But with this giga i will get disconnect issues..


----------



## gordesky1

Other than that problem. Is anyone having issues with the front audio ports sound buzzing? And kinda gets mess up when you click the audio icon to hear the sound? The rear port is fine. Front was working fine than after about a hour it started doing this....

Mostly seems it mostly does it the most when moving the mouse around...


----------



## VeritronX

Finally got around to running my 4ghz binned chip from silicon lottery at 4ghz..


Spoiler: Bios settings



F3 bios from defaults changed bclk to 101 multi to 39.75x, turned xmp on for 3200C14, set core voltage to normal with load line calibration to high and adjusted voltage offset starting at +0.25v and adjusting downwards between realbench testing



Currently running at 4015Mhz 1.416v at load, dropping to 1565Mhz 1.116v at idle.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Finally got around to running my 4ghz binned chip from silicon lottery at 4ghz..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios settings
> 
> 
> 
> F3 bios from defaults changed bclk to 101 multi to 39.75x, turned xmp on for 3200C14, set core voltage to normal with load line calibration to high and adjusted voltage offset starting at +0.25v and adjusting downwards between realbench testing
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running at 4015Mhz 1.416v at load, dropping to 1565Mhz 1.116v at idle.


I learned something from this post.

I have to set SoC to at least 1.25v if I want to run 3200Mhz RAM. I wonder if this is one of the limiting factors for why I can't hit more.


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I learned something from this post.
> 
> I have to set SoC to at least 1.25v if I want to run 3200Mhz RAM. I wonder if this is one of the limiting factors for why I can't hit more.


I have a feeling at least 1.25v means more than 1.25v


----------



## VeritronX

If it helps my SOC voltage is still default auto with xmp enabled for 3200C14, looking in hwmonitor it's flicking between 1.236v and 1.248v (VIN4)


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Actually, I've done something else:

SoC = Auto
VDDP = +0.250

This seems to have the same result. Auto SoC and Auto VDDP => Windows Hangs on startup

And SoC is 1.1v =)


----------



## bloot

I set soc voltage at 0.925V and no problem with my kit at 3200MHz CL14.


----------



## webhead

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. The G5 is very good for that matter. So is the Titanium.
> IMC differences maybe?


Could be, I've also noticed that the 1700x doesn't down clock when set to a decimal number, (like 3.975ghz.) and the the 1700 does.


----------



## Vorh0f

R7 1700, G.Skill Ripjaws V, B-die 3200CL14 @ 2933 cl14... i have tried everything to get it up -.-
3825Mhz with voltage offset +0.9375V, VSOC 1.1V, LLC= Turbo, Cool'n'quiet and C6 States enabled and power plan on balance with 5% min CPU - it downclocks to 1549Mhz with ~0.97V when idle.

However, can someone explain me the difference of CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) with 1.256V and Vcore 1.320V under load with LLC Turbo? Does the difference result of the LLC value of approx. 0.64V on turbo? Shall i give more offset and reduce LLC or the other way around with setting LLC to extreme? Would be the idle voltage higher when i give more offset through this?

Or can i lower Vcore+stabilize OC when i raise up the other settings like VDDP, VPP, VSOC and such? I would like to get more 50-75Mhz, but on 3.9Ghz i need like 1.39 voltage or something.

I also have the opportunity to exchange to 1700x for 60€ and could hope for better IMC to get 3200Mhz and CPU 100Mhz for the same amount of voltage together? But i will wait for the next wave of beta bioses before making decision.

Edit: Setting offset to VSOC does not work? HWinfo shows always the max amount it gets no matter of load?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> [
> Could be, I've also noticed that the 1700x doesn't down clock when set to a decimal number, (like 3.975ghz.) and the the 1700 does.


Yeah from older posts here I've tried the set ups that they said downclocked and I think it does not work with my 1700x.
And someone said that if you oc'd the "x" above the turbo boost speeds that the green features would get disabled even if it was enabled on the bios.


----------



## VeritronX

I'm off to bed for now, here's what i've got so far with 15min realbench testing followed by cinebench r15 and firestrike: Google Spreadsheet


----------



## Kamikaze127

Welp just got done playing around in the BIOS since I built my Ryzen system. (Which is now updated in the sig)

Getting the 1700 to 3.8GHz has been the easiest OC I think I've ever done. Set the multi to 38, and voltage to 1.375, tada.

RAM was more of a chore, I'm still on the F2 BIOS that the board shipped with, but I've got my 3200MHz kit of Corsair Vengance sitting at 2933 16-16-16-36 without much fuss. Getting it to 3200... will take more time and effort.

Overall though, for an old timer, I love this board. Reminds me of my AM2+ DFI board way back in the day that I loved like a son. I'll be keeping tabs on this thread though, just to see what I can do about getting the memory up there.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*
> 
> Welp just got done playing around in the BIOS since I built my Ryzen system. (Which is now updated in the sig)
> 
> Getting the 1700 to 3.8GHz has been the easiest OC I think I've ever done. Set the multi to 38, and voltage to 1.375, tada.
> 
> RAM was more of a chore, I'm still on the F2 BIOS that the board shipped with, but I've got my 3200MHz kit of Corsair Vengance sitting at 2933 16-16-16-36 without much fuss. Getting it to 3200... will take more time and effort.
> 
> Overall though, for an old timer, I love this board. Reminds me of my AM2+ DFI board way back in the day that I loved like a son. I'll be keeping tabs on this thread though, just to see what I can do about getting the memory up there.


I figured out to get the lpx corsair at 3200. i set the timings to 17 18 18 40 put the voltage up to 1.4 and saved. the board will beep at me and turn off but will turn back on and boot to windows. And its been stable at 3200 all day.

Which means there's good hope for future bios too fix ram issues

Was always told these rams will not run at rated speed but they do its just a bios problem.

So far got my 1700 to 3.7ghz on stock volts stable.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I figured out to get the lpx corsair at 3200. i set the timings to 17 18 18 40 put the voltage up to 1.4 and saved. the board will beep at me and turn off but will turn back on and boot to windows. And its been stable at 3200 all day.
> 
> Which means there's good hope for future bios too fix ram issues
> 
> Was always told these rams will not run at rated speed but they do its just a bios problem.
> 
> So far got my 1700 to 3.7ghz on stock volts stable.


And IMC maybe?
17-18-18-18-1T in the BIOS?
That's 18-18-18-18-1T in Windows eh?


----------



## gordesky1

But im having 2 issues tho. Not sure if its a board problem or what which i talked about couple pages back.. The pc will boot loop and rev all fans forever if i have any usbs plug in the front usb ports even just a keyboard... Boots fine with out them plug in than you can use them...

Than the 2nd issue the front sound is mess up like it will get alot of static threw the headphones and if you click the sound icon to hear the sound it sounds mess up... rear is fine tho.

Anyone know what these issues can be? Bad board?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> But im having 2 issues tho. Not sure if its a board problem or what which i talked about couple pages back.. The pc will boot loop and rev all fans forever if i have any usbs plug in the front usb ports even just a keyboard... Boots fine with out them plug in than you can use them...
> 
> Than the 2nd issue the front sound is mess up like it will get alot of static threw the headphones and if you click the sound icon to hear the sound it sounds mess up... rear is fine tho.
> 
> Anyone know what these issues can be? Bad board?


The issue with Front Audio has been discussed. So it is a known issue.

The USB, I heard it from you first.


----------



## DADDYDC650

What exactly is the front audio issue? All I hear is a slight hissing noise coming from the amp. No buzzing or interference.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The issue with Front Audio has been discussed. So it is a known issue.
> 
> The USB, I heard it from you first.


Ok good glad im not the ony one with the front audio issues. Will that be fixed in the future? It was nice using my headphones in front which worked for about a hour with out any issues than static and mess up audio came.. Now if i turn up the volume it seems to go away but comes right back.. I remember i had the same issue with my pcie sound blaster card in my fx build when i used the default windows drivers mostly the mess up audio than i downloaded the drivers from sound blaster and it was fixed but that was from the rear audio.

So maybe they just need to release new drivers.

And yea i don't understand the boot issue with the front usbs... Never had a issue with my fx build with the front usbs... But maybe this board doeisnt like the core x9 front usbs for some reason..

was thinking of sending this board back to newegg for another, But i dont want to go threw the hassle mainly if im going to have the same issues lol..


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What exactly is the front audio issue?


sorry thought you said the usbs... been a long day lol...

But the audio i would hear a buzzing noise sometimes loud than it goes away.. But if i go down in the task bar and click on the sound to hear it , It sounds corrupted..

Are you guys using the sound drivers from gigabyte website?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> sorry thought you said the usbs... been a long day lol...
> 
> But the audio i would hear a buzzing noise sometimes loud than it goes away.. But if i go down in the task bar and click on the sound to hear it , It sounds corrupted..


Well that sucks. I read that it might be an issue with certain cases. Hope a future update fixes the issue for you.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Are you guys using the sound drivers from gigabyte website?


Downloaded from the realtek site, as for the Sound Blaster drivers off from giga's site.

Never had problems with my audio front and back. I just turn off smart headphone amp for my speakers which was on by default.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Well that sucks. I read that it might be an issue with certain cases. Hope a future update fixes the issue for you.


Yep i really wanted to use the front audio for my headphones:/ I was going to exchange it for another but im not sure if that would be the right idea sense there been reports of it happening to others... And the hassle of doing it... and the waiting game once again lol..

Are you using the drivers from gigabyte site? Cant really find any other drivers for it.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Downloaded from the realtek site, as for the Sound Blaster drivers off from giga's site.
> 
> Never had problems with my audio front and back. I just turn off smart headphone amp for my speakers which was on by default.


Hmm i give that a try from them. I downloaded them from gigabyte site.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yep i really wanted to use the front audio for my headphones:/ I was going to exchange it for another but im not sure if that would be the right idea sense there been reports of it happening to others... And the hassle of doing it... and the waiting game once again lol..
> 
> Are you using the drivers from gigabyte site? Cant really find any other drivers for it.


Only drivers I installed were the gfx driver and my soundbar.


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm tried the drivers from realtek and still have the problem... It seems like interference or something... Like moving around webpages it gets worser... And moving around the headphone wire.

The thing tho never had this issue with my am3 board... Kinda thinking of taking the io panel off my haf 932 and siting it next to my core x9 and plug that in and see if the problem still happens.

edit K tried my spare case 932 io panel.. Same issue...

So it is indeed with the front audio chip.... i wonder if this is a hardware issue or software issue that will be fixed in the future? I just hope the front audio chip isn't bad

Tho i will say with the haf 932 it was a bit better than the core x9. in windows it was hardy doing it but in games it was ony. With it on the core x9 panel it does it on windows too.. hmm....


----------



## SpanglishKing

I just tried the autotuning feature and now I get a darn (od debug code) anybody knows what the heck is it ? it's not even on the Manual switch bios both of them say the same od no post . *** .....


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hmm tried the drivers from realtek and still have the problem... It seems like interference or something... Like moving around webpages it gets worser... And moving around the headphone wire.
> 
> The thing tho never had this issue with my am3 board... Kinda thinking of taking the io panel off my haf 932 and siting it next to my core x9 and plug that in and see if the problem still happens.
> 
> edit K tried my spare case 932 io panel.. Same issue...
> 
> So it is indeed with the front audio chip.... i wonder if this is a hardware issue or software issue that will be fixed in the future? I just hope the front audio chip isn't bad
> 
> Tho i will say with the haf 932 it was a bit better than the core x9. in windows it was hardy doing it but in games it was ony. With it on the core x9 panel it does it on windows too.. hmm....


How long have you had this problem? I have not seen anyone else complain about the same thing with this motherboard.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> How long have you had this problem? I have not seen anyone else complain about the same thing with this motherboard.


Sense yesterday when i plugged in the front audio on the board. there was reports long way back in this thread about others was having with it too. i ony had ryzen for about a week.

mus1mus also said a page back : The issue with Front Audio has been discussed. So it is a known issue.

I just want to be 100% sure so i know if its a issue with my mb or its a software issue and will be fixed.

Found this on reddit too..

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6539dg/gaax370_gaming_k7_front_audio_buzzing/


----------



## mus1mus

I think someone said not to use the front input for anything (PINK).

Try using that as an output not a mic in using the software. Then assign a different port for MIC.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think someone said not to use the front input for anything (PINK).
> 
> Try using that as an output not a mic in using the software. Then assign a different port for MIC.


nice

Yep no issues while using the mic port and putting it on speaker out.

Ony thing tho doing it that way the amp doeisnt show?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> My observations about the front audio crackling:
> 
> If I connect my headphones to the front green jack and mic to the front pink jack, audio crackles.
> 
> Now, it gets interesting...
> 
> If I connect my headphones to the front pink jack and set it to speaker out on Realtek Audio Control Panel, no crackles whatsoever.
> 
> If I connect my headphones to the front prink jack and set it to speaker out and mic to green jack (unfortunately this one cannot be configured as a mic or etc, it stays out) no crackles with a much higher volume.
> 
> If I connect my headphones to the front green jack and do not connect anything to the front pink jack I get crackles again.
> 
> So whatever is messed up, I think it definitely has to do with line in/mic in inputs (of front panel). When there is no audio input used, there are no crackles.
> 
> EDIT: To add, It has come to my attention that when you plug my headphones to the rear port and just touch the mic to the rear pink (just touch, not full plug) there is no crackle, pop or anything. However, when I try the same on the front panel, the moment I touch the mic to the front pink the sound goes crackling with a loud hissing in the background.
> 
> So, I guess it has something to do with it detects plugged jacks etc?


Is there a way to get the amp working on the mic port? I get the static and cracking too on the front headphone port But the mic port set to speaker out works perfect but the amp doesint show


----------



## Nighthog

The hissing and crackling issue or low noise "bass" when you move around stuff in windows, scroll whatever is common issue for VARIOUS realtek audio chipset I think. I think the line input is working like a all frequency antenna and causes various issues if left unplugged or whatnot in input mode.









My Gaming 3 had "noise" until I put the backside input reassigned to front audio for my speakers. ( I was thinking... this still is a issue???! (the noise))

I have a old motherboard from 2007 with ALC889A from gigabyte and it had the same issue. Thing is I never figured out why it was "noisy" until now... I just thought the implementation was crappy. Same ******* thing there with "line input" causing the same issue though no crackling, but the others were there. I remember a time when I had no such issue but never got it back to that noiseless setting. Now I know how to do it.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> The hissing and crackling issue or low noise "bass" when you move around stuff in windows, scroll whatever is common issue for VARIOUS realtek audio chipset I think. I think the line input is working like a all frequency antenna and causes various issues if left unplugged or whatnot in input mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Gaming 3 had "noise" until I put the backside input reassigned to front audio for my speakers. ( I was thinking... this still is a issue???! (the noise))
> 
> I have a old motherboard from 2007 with ALC889A from gigabyte and it had the same issue. Thing is I never figured out why it was "noisy" until now... I just thought the implementation was crappy. Same ******* thing there with "line input" causing the same issue though no crackling, but the others were there. I remember a time when I had no such issue but never got it back to that noiseless setting. Now I know how to do it.


How do you reassigned the rear ones to the front port? I did it with the front mic port which gives me a option for the speaker out but doing that doeisnt have the amp option...

Hmm not sure if you can do that with the dual 1220...


----------



## colorfuel

Is it normal that at stock settings, my 1700X idles between 1.4v and 1.53v on this board? Usually they are over 1.45v.

Starting Cinebench makes makes core voltage go down to 1.225v though.

I'm asking myself if the high voltages on idle are just a bad report on HWinfo64 or if true, may damage the chip.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> How do you reassigned the rear ones to the front port? I did it with the front mic port which gives me a option for the speaker out but doing that doeisnt have the amp option...
> 
> Hmm not sure if you can do that with the dual 1220...


Just open realtek sound software and go to analog section right click on your "backpanel" section connection you want to reassign, select 'conection change' or whatever it's named, (swedish here, and wrongly translated) and choose which option the 3.5mm jack should have.

The 'Line in' is the blue one, change it to front speakers out, side speakers out, center/sub out, back speakers out. Just don't have it on 'Line in'.
I think you need to have something plugged into the jacks to change the settings.

I think the amp is only for the headphone jack sorry.
The backpanel 'green' jack can only be front speakers out I've found out. Works ok with my 32Ohm headphones though. Just need about 26-32% sound output.
My front panel headphone jacks on my old chassis is broken so I can't use those.


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Is there a way to get the amp working on the mic port? I get the static and cracking too on the front headphone port But the mic port set to speaker out works perfect but the amp doesint show


Nope, I'm afraid there is no way to do that.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> Nope, I'm afraid there is no way to do that.


Dam... Still sounds great but gigabyte needs to get the ball going on fixes... sense im not the ony one having this issue...

It has to be driver software related and not a bad chip cause it has no problems in the mic port which is still using the front audio chip right? Cause even with out the smart amp enabled when its on the headphones port it still has the static and crackling.

I just dont get why others are having no issues tho...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Dam... Still sounds great but gigabyte needs to get the ball going on fixes... sense im not the ony one having this issue...
> 
> It has to be driver software related and not a bad chip cause it has no problems in the mic port which is still using the front audio chip right? Cause even with out the smart amp enabled when its on the headphones port it still has the static and crackling.
> 
> I just dont get why others are having no issues tho...


What case do you own?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What case do you own?


thermaltake core x9


----------



## Salva52

It's because of ryzen profile, put Windows profile, and you will see voltage and temperature decrease.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salva52*
> 
> It's because of ryzen profile, put Windows profile, and you will see voltage and temperature decrease.


Do you mean for the audio issue or something else? lol

Looks like you meant something else and forgot to quote or wrong thread maybe?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Do you mean for the audio issue or something else? lol
> 
> Looks like you meant something else and forgot to quote or wrong thread maybe?


I think he meant to reply to @colorfuel's question


----------



## gordesky1

So i found this on the gigabyte am4 fourm.

Apr 25, 2017 15:41:29 GMT -4 Cyrius said:
In the settings (second icon on the bottom right of the Realtek HD audio window) disabling the front panel jack detection (not sure if it is phrased like that in the english version) made the noise disappear. Re-enabling it makes it re-appear immediatly too. So for now I will leave it disabled, not sure if it will last though.

I just tried that and it works with no static or crackling. Tho for some reason smart amp option is not showing? But i can tell its enabled because my headphones are louder than when it was in the mic port.

Pretty sure this is a driver or software issue now. cause if it was a bad chip it would still be doing it..


----------



## mus1mus

Can you check whether the Microphone Gain is set too high by Default?

Noise Cancellation and Room Correction if present.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you check whether the Microphone Gain is set too high by Default?
> 
> Noise Cancellation and Room Correction if present.


i really don't use a mic at the moment so its disabled so i don't have them options.

So far static and crackling haven't came back with the auto detect off for the front panel. While the amp seems to be on the toggle is not even showing which i don't know why...


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm static and crackling came back like 3hours later not as bad tho. But i found something out. i tried another set of headphones sony xb500s that has a short cord.. And guess what? They have no issues at all even with the auto detection feature on....... But the sen 598 which has a long cord and the akg 240 which also has a long cord has the static and crackling issues...... But work perfect on the rear port ***???

I wonder because of a longer cord its causing more interference from the front jacks?? The sony ony have like a 3 to 4 foot cord. While the others have like 8 to 10 feet.

Edit just tried my other headphones Zinsoko Headphone Active Noise Cancelling Wireless Bluetooth Over-ear Stereo Headphones that came with a wire that's like 3 to 4 feet also for 3.5mm and yep those also don't have a issue at all too...

So it seems like its a problem if your headphones have a super long cord or something..

edit just tried my bose earbuds that also have around 2 to 3 foot wire and they also works perfect.


----------



## Sev501

Found this on hwbot just sharing.

http://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-ryzen-7-overclocking-guide/

Edit: reviewed it need master @mus1mus input on voltages stated hahaha..

Anyway some of the voltages they used there is way to high for my liking.


----------



## mus1mus

Looks too concise.









Anyway, we have nothing left to tweak in there it seems.









FYI:
Prime95 with In-line FFT Size at 1344 does not stress the Fabric nor the memory. It's easier to pass that Blend with 90% RAM.

CPU VDD18 - does nothing in stability for us. I tried.
VAXG LLC, I set this in the same setting as my Core. Often times, I fail with it set to a lower level than Core. At 4.0 of course. You might not need it at High and above.


----------



## ZaSpecialist TV

Hey guys, I am the new member of the club yaaay! I do have a minor issue with this k7 mobo and need some opinions.

My 3200 gskill flare x work fine in xmp on f2 bios. However I tried updating 2 times to f3 and system would not boot switching from 2 bioses without end. Next day I wanted to unpack my pc and send the mobo back but I tried a trick that I saw on a forum first. Removed both ram sticks and only plugged one back in a total different slot from the other 2. Then boom, system boots and I am able to go back and revert to bios f2 because I saved a back up copy of it. So...is the mobo bad for not booting in f3? Should I send it back?

On f2 system show correct timmings and 1600 frequency which I assume that when you have both kits = 3200. I also have an 1800x ryzen cpu if that matters.

Thanks for reading this guys!


----------



## teclado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaSpecialist TV*
> 
> Hey guys, I am the new member of the club yaaay! I do have a minor issue with this k7 mobo and need some opinions.
> 
> My 3200 gskill flare x work fine in xmp on f2 bios. However I tried updating 2 times to f3 and system would not boot switching from 2 bioses without end. Next day I wanted to unpack my pc and send the mobo back but I tried a trick that I saw on a forum first. Removed both ram sticks and only plugged one back in a total different slot from the other 2. Then boom, system boots and I am able to go back and revert to bios f2 because I saved a back up copy of it. So...is the mobo bad for not booting in f3? Should I send it back?
> 
> On f2 system show correct timmings and 1600 frequency which I assume that when you have both kits = 3200. I also have an 1800x ryzen cpu if that matters.
> 
> Thanks for reading this guys!


Nah, sounds like the motherboard is working fine. If you were to RMA the board, they would power it up, find nothing wrong with it (at 2100MHz RAM), and re-sell it at a slight discount as an "open box" item. Then when they send you a new one, you will have the exact same problem. It's just the same old RAM / bios issues that all of us have been experiencing, with some variability of results depending on RAM and motherboard and bios version.

I'm not sure that I've ever been able to get XMP to work with F3 bios. I've had to manually set multiplier, RAM voltage, and timings.

Here's what I would do if I were you. Go into bios (you can keep f2 for now), disable XMP, set RAM multiplier to 32, set timings to manual, set DRAM voltage to whatever your RAM is rated for (probably 1.35V), set timings to whatever it says on the side of your RAM sticks. See if that boots at 3200MHz. If not, try 2933MHz (lower the multiplier). You can also try F3 bios with manual RAM settings. It's possible that your RAM just will not work at 3200MHz right now (which I think a number of people were reporting only being able to get 2933MHz to work with the Flare X memory). It's irritating, but you might have to wait for a bios update to get 3200MHz RAM.

Alternatively, you could maybe return the RAM and get this kit: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0143UM4TC/ref=od_aui_detailpages02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm using that kit with the K7 motherboard, F3 bios, and I've had no issues getting 3200MHz when manually setting RAM multi, timings, and voltage =1.35V. I'm running a 1600X and I honestly have no idea if different processors matter (your 1800X vs my 1600X). I wouldn't expect that, but I can't say definitively because there is a massive knowledge hole regarding the inner workings of Ryzen.


----------



## icecreamberni

Is the AX370 Gaming 5 allowed here?
Got my g.skill Ripjaws V working with some minor issues (sometimes gets stuck in a boot loop for a short time, otherwise completely stable) at 3200Mhz using XMP and overclocked my 1700 to 3.6Ghz at 1.175V using the stock cooler
But the LED have stopped working
They light up red when set to color rotation and nothing at all other settings
Really minor issue, but I would still like some fancy lighting


----------



## DADDYDC650

Board has been running like a dream other than the BIOS issue I had in regards to loading a BIOS image. Flashed the BIOS again and been fine since. I also just installed a Gigabyte PCI-e WiFi/BT 4.2 adapter. Works great with my bluetooth headphones and Xbox One controller.


----------



## chrismk23

Has anyone been able to get 2 seperate 16gig lpx kits running at 3200 if i only use 1 kit it runs fine but with 2 (4 sticks) i cannot get past 2666ghz. I have a 1700x if that matters


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismk23*
> 
> Has anyone been able to get 2 seperate 16gig lpx kits running at 3200 if i only use 1 kit it runs fine but with 2 (4 sticks) i cannot get past 2666ghz. I have a 1700x if that matters


Might want to ask Chew about that.


----------



## mus1mus

AFAIK, he wasn't able to do that. Borked his BIOS trying.

I would stop at 2666 knowing I am going out of the recommended config if I were you.


----------



## KraftSaft

Hi,

im new in this Forum but read all 114 Pages because i wanted to see if there are Problems with this board.

This is my first post and it is a Problem i have. Yesterday i powered it on and used it like always and shut it off when i was done. Today everything is dead. No LED glowing no, reaction when i hit the power button. I dont know what to test first. Power Suply or Board. Power Sypply is a Corsair AX 860 and my Board is the Gaming K7 with a Ryzen 7 1700X @3.8GHz/1.3Volt and 32GB Gskill 3200 C14 RAM at 3200MHz.

I dont know if that OC killed it but i dont think so, there were no Problems prior to that except that it sometimes when i shut it down it automaticly Turn itself on again which i ended with an long press of the power button if i saw it.

Any idea what i should test first or is there a way to get it back to life?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraftSaft*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> im new in this Forum but read all 114 Pages because i wanted to see if there are Problems with this board.
> 
> This is my first post and it is a Problem i have. Yesterday i powered it on and used it like always and shut it off when i was done. Today everything is dead. No LED glowing no, reaction when i hit the power button. I dont know what to test first. Power Suply or Board. Power Sypply is a Corsair AX 860 and my Board is the Gaming K7 with a Ryzen 7 1700X @3.8GHz/1.3Volt and 32GB Gskill 3200 C14 RAM at 3200MHz.
> 
> I dont know if that OC killed it but i dont think so, there were no Problems prior to that except that it sometimes when i shut it down it automaticly Turn itself on again which i ended with an long press of the power button if i saw it.
> 
> Any idea what i should test first or is there a way to get it back to life?


Try different PSU

Test it on stock settings , flip bios switch (Dual BIOS)

Try one stick of RAM

Try boot via USB stick, power cycling shut down might possibly damage SSD. Did you turn off the auto-restart craziness in Windows 8/10? If it blue-screened it auto-reboots otherwise.


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraftSaft*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> im new in this Forum but read all 114 Pages because i wanted to see if there are Problems with this board.
> 
> This is my first post and it is a Problem i have. Yesterday i powered it on and used it like always and shut it off when i was done. Today everything is dead. No LED glowing no, reaction when i hit the power button. I dont know what to test first. Power Suply or Board. Power Sypply is a Corsair AX 860 and my Board is the Gaming K7 with a Ryzen 7 1700X @3.8GHz/1.3Volt and 32GB Gskill 3200 C14 RAM at 3200MHz.
> 
> I dont know if that OC killed it but i dont think so, there were no Problems prior to that except that it sometimes when i shut it down it automaticly Turn itself on again which i ended with an long press of the power button if i saw it.
> 
> Any idea what i should test first or is there a way to get it back to life?


Try this :

Power off your PSU, remove the CMOS battery (more than 1 minute) and hold the motherboard power button down for a minute.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/66icni/woke_up_this_morning_and_gb_k7_no_lights/


----------



## ZaSpecialist TV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> Nah, sounds like the motherboard is working fine. If you were to RMA the board, they would power it up, find nothing wrong with it (at 2100MHz RAM), and re-sell it at a slight discount as an "open box" item. Then when they send you a new one, you will have the exact same problem. It's just the same old RAM / bios issues that all of us have been experiencing, with some variability of results depending on RAM and motherboard and bios version.
> 
> I'm not sure that I've ever been able to get XMP to work with F3 bios. I've had to manually set multiplier, RAM voltage, and timings.
> 
> Here's what I would do if I were you. Go into bios (you can keep f2 for now), disable XMP, set RAM multiplier to 32, set timings to manual, set DRAM voltage to whatever your RAM is rated for (probably 1.35V), set timings to whatever it says on the side of your RAM sticks. See if that boots at 3200MHz. If not, try 2933MHz (lower the multiplier). You can also try F3 bios with manual RAM settings. It's possible that your RAM just will not work at 3200MHz right now (which I think a number of people were reporting only being able to get 2933MHz to work with the Flare X memory). It's irritating, but you might have to wait for a bios update to get 3200MHz RAM.
> 
> Alternatively, you could maybe return the RAM and get this kit: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0143UM4TC/ref=od_aui_detailpages02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I'm using that kit with the K7 motherboard, F3 bios, and I've had no issues getting 3200MHz when manually setting RAM multi, timings, and voltage =1.35V. I'm running a 1600X and I honestly have no idea if different processors matter (your 1800X vs my 1600X). I wouldn't expect that, but I can't say definitively because there is a massive knowledge hole regarding the inner workings of Ryzen.


Oh wow, thank you so much for your detailed reply. After I posted this I checked the mobo QVL list and it seems that 2 x flare x combo has been removed from there. The mobo only supports one flare x ram stick now and that is really stupid imo. I paid 100$ premium for this ram just to make sure it works since it's "designed" for Ryzen. It seems after all that they are not so compatible on the new bios, maybe next update will bring back the support for them, or maybe I should return the sticks since they are ugly, expensive, and not working as advertised. Anyway, I was thinking to change the mobo with an Asus Crosshair 6 Hero since I see a lot of people use it and I heard Asus is more reliable. Did I make a good choice? Is the asus one just a personal choice or it's actually a bit better than k7? So far it didn't create problems except for the fact that it scared me so bad when the f3 bios didnt boot anymore with flare x dual channel xmp mode.

Thanks again sir!


----------



## KraftSaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redempta61*
> 
> Try this :
> 
> Power off your PSU, remove the CMOS battery (more than 1 minute) and hold the motherboard power button down for a minute.


Thank you.

I tried it and for now it worked. Does anyone know why this happens? Is that issue resolved in F3? I think i will try and Flash the final F3 Bios, right now im using the F3E beta bios.

EDIT: Little follow up. After rebooting i got an F9 boot loop so i reseted the bios. After that i ve got an 0d F9 boot loop. Now i flashed Bios F3 and will test if it runs better.


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraftSaft*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I tried it and for now it worked. Does anyone know why this happens? Is that issue resolved in F3? I think i will try and Flash the final F3 Bios, right now im using the F3E beta bios.


Sadly, it happens on all bios, even with beta bios and only on Ryzen Gigabyte motherboards. Why this problem happens ? Bad bios ? Bad hardware ? Bad battery ? Even Gigabyte doesn't know.

There is also an issue with the "ROM Image is not loaded ROM Image update denied" message, which can brick the bios. Thanks to dual bios, we can resolve this problem, but well







....


----------



## Salva52

I was rather disappointed too with k7 and generally with gigabyte on am4, bios takes too much time to release and problems are many and various (with bclk, xmp, rom Lost, dead board, clear cmos...). I will perhaps change for msi like an b350, the bios are good and often updated (and cost less)


----------



## mus1mus

Maybe you should just keep your system stock and run within default parameters.


----------



## Salva52

I am agree with you, but in this case i would not have needed to buy a k7 or a k5 at 260€ and i should buy a b350 at 110€.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salva52*
> 
> I was rather disappointed too with k7 and generally with gigabyte on am4, bios takes too much time to release and problems are many and various (with bclk, xmp, rom Lost, dead card, clear cmos...). I will perhaps change for msi like an b350, the bios are good and often updated (and cost less)


I had none of those problems, bclk works fine when setting pci-e gen properly, xmp works for me no problem but I prefer manual for tighter timmings, rom lost still not seen that (I know many people have had this problem though), dead card don't know what does it mean (maybe dead motherboard? Didn't happen to me yet either, but there's an easy fix disconnecting psu, taking off the battery and then pressing power button near the dimm slots for a minute or so, at least from what I've readed, this should not happen though and Gigabyte should adress it ASAP), clear CMOS works fine for me when I've needed to do it because I messed with bios settings.

I do agree BIOS updates takes too long with Gigabyte, and lacks many features other boards bioses have, and I don't like their vrm heatsinks (a heatpipe would have been pretty handy), except for that, I love this motherboard pretty much.


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maybe you should just keep your system stock and run within default parameters.


Thanks for your input, we couldn't expect more







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salva52*
> 
> I am agree with you, but in this case i would not have needed to buy a k7 or a k5 at 260€ and i should buy a b350 at 110€.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redempta61*
> 
> Thanks for your input, we couldn't expect more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Getting the most out of your purchase is the best thing to do in your case. BIOS updates, you might be wishing too much for them to release a new one given that AMD said the new AGESA will come out this month.

And hey, BIOS Updates do not really mean getting something better off them.









F3 for me is the most perfect BIOS they have released. I see where you both are coming from, but every other board out there got something bad you know.


----------



## Salva52

I have pre-ordered the k5 at 190€, i will resent my k7 to the reseller.
More options/features on other brand compared to gigabyte is a plus.
I have ga-p55-ud4p since 7 years, i am very satisfying with this board, it's for this i choose it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Getting the most out of your purchase is the best thing to do in your case. BIOS updates, you might be wishing too much for them to release a new one given that AMD said the new AGESA will come out this month.
> 
> And hey, BIOS Updates do not really mean getting something better off them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F3 for me is the most perfect BIOS they have released. I see where you both are coming from, but every other board out there got something bad you know.


Damn noobs.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salva52*
> 
> I have pre-ordered the k5 at 190€, i will resent my k7 to the reseller.
> More options/features on other brand compared to gigabyte is a plus.
> I have ga-p55-ud4p since 7 years, i am very satisfying with this board, it's for this i choose it.


More options? Maybe true for the Taichi, CH6 and the Titanium.
Will you need those options? I don't think so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Damn noobs.


I come clean.


----------



## x370k7

where are you from brother...
i have the same situation like you 5days ago
i also read 100+ pages of replays
i did all things, try to solve the problem by myself ,but failed
finally,sent the board to the dealer, spend one day
when the dealer receive the board,do you know what they say? my board is ok,nothing wrong with it,and they sent it back
i test it again with the same cpu ,memory , power. it is did ok...how magical the board is!


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Huh are we still talking about the soft brick that's resolved by taking the CMOS battery out for ~5 minutes and putting it back in?

That's happened to me a dozen times already.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Huh are we still talking about the soft brick that's resolved by taking the CMOS battery out for ~5 minutes and putting it back in?
> 
> That's happened to me a dozen times already.


What are you doing to cause the board to poo itself a dozen times?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Huh are we still talking about the soft brick that's resolved by taking the CMOS battery out for ~5 minutes and putting it back in?
> 
> That's happened to me a dozen times already.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing to cause the board to poo itself a dozen times?
Click to expand...

A pparently taco bell has a stress test?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A pparently taco bell has a stress test?


Sign me up!


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What are you doing to cause the board to poo itself a dozen times?


Shutting off the Power Supply has triggered it every time I've seen it happen.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Shutting off the Power Supply has triggered it every time I've seen it happen.


Has yet to happen to me. Think I've shut off my power supply at least 3x. Hmm...


----------



## mus1mus

He's running a very high Base Clock. So it may be a different thing with yours.

As mentioned quite often, past 120BCLK is just for tweaks. Not 24/7.


----------



## Tasm

Gigabyte Gaming5/7 have some serious design flaw.

They are dropping like flies.

Hopefully GA will fix them.


----------



## bloot

I haven't had any problems since I bought it for a week and a half now, never bricked nor seeing rom image update denied screen. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I haven't had any problems since I bought it for a week and a half now, never bricked nor seeing rom image update denied screen. Fingers crossed.


ROM Image Update Denied is not a huge issue. There are several workaround for it (Disable XMP and put in your own timings, switch to an earlier Bios...).

I use F3e Because I had a very strange case on F3 where the bios got completely corrupt and wouldn't let me boot even if I cleared CMOS. Good thing the board has dual bios.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> ROM Image Update Denied is not a huge issue. There are several workaround for it (Disable XMP and put in your own timings, switch to an earlier Bios...).
> 
> I use F3e Because I had a very strange case on F3 where the bios got completely corrupt and wouldn't let me boot even if I cleared CMOS. Good thing the board has dual bios.


How did you get the Backup Bios to activate?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> How did you get the Backup Bios to activate?


You just switch to the second bios?

Also new bios update soon (tm)
http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/4419


----------



## TopFox

Upgraded my old 2500k system with a 1600x & K7 last night.

Wasn't the smoothest install but I eventually had it up and running, excluding one of the high dollar g.skill RAM modules being DOA. Error code "0d" and no post, other module worked fine.

Still can't access the bios with hard drives attached.

At full load under stock under configuration prime95 1.28v @ 3.7 all cores and 41C on the temperature.

HOWEVER, the board over volts the cpu at idle? Bounces between 0.88v to 1.5v(!) wildly, sending the temperatures all over the place.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> Upgraded my old 2500k system with a 1600x & K7 last night.
> 
> Wasn't the smoothest install but I eventually had it up and running, excluding one of the high dollar g.skill RAM modules being DOA. Error code "0d" and no post, other module worked fine.
> 
> Still can't access the bios with hard drives attached.
> 
> At full load under stock under configuration prime95 1.28v @ 3.7 all cores and 41C on the temperature.
> 
> HOWEVER, the board over volts the cpu at idle? Bounces between 0.88v to 1.5v(!) wildly, sending the temperatures all over the place.


Yes auto voltage is not good. Definitely stick to under 1.4v. 1.28v is probably a bit too high for 3.7v tbh.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> You just switch to the second bios?
> 
> Also new bios update soon (tm)
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/4419


That's very good news, 1.0.0.6 agesa already on the works. Hopefully AMD bring us 3466 and 3600 divider


----------



## teclado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> You just switch to the second bios?
> 
> Also new bios update soon (tm)
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/4419


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIGABYTE Matt*
> (Edit) P-State overclocking / downclocking while overclocked.


YESSSSSS!!!


----------



## gordesky1

Guys i was wondering does the corsair h100 old version fit am4? My old h100 is just sitting and it would be cool if i can use that till i get my bracket for my triton 240mm in.

it uses the clamp style mounting.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys i was wondering does the corsair h100 old version fit am4? My old h100 is just sitting and it would be cool if i can use that till i get my bracket for my triton 240mm in.
> 
> it uses the clamp style mounting.


Yes it does. I lost my clamp but I'm using it with zip ties and it's fine.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Yes it does. I lost my clamp but I'm using it with zip ties and it's fine.


Great to hear! Hows the temps and what oc if you have it oc? Im sure its better than the wraith. Will say the wraith does pack a punch tho for a stock cooler It just cant take anything over 1.3v in my case..


----------



## TopFox

Back to that dead memory.... This isn't my first rodeo I tested the seating of the module in the slots multiple times as well as multiple RAM slots.

No boot. Code 15 -> code 0d

Squeeze memory along heat sink in desperation, feel slight click.

Board posts & boots. Explain this one?

Stability testing now...


----------



## THUMPer1

Great fixes underway!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> Back to that dead memory.... This isn't my first rodeo I tested the seating of the module in the slots multiple times as well as multiple RAM slots.
> 
> No boot. Code 15 -> code 0d
> 
> Squeeze memory along heat sink in desperation, feel slight click.
> 
> Board posts & boots. Explain this one?
> 
> Stability testing now...


Od is a sign to pull out that CMOS Battery. It's not magic that you can fix RAM issues by clearing the Board BIOS.









In my experience, the symptoms will always come back even if you can recover from 0d codes.


----------



## TopFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Od is a sign to pull out that CMOS Battery. It's not magic that you can fix RAM issues by clearing the Board BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, the symptoms will always come back even if you can recover from 0d codes.


0d only appeared when the one RAM module was in the board.

Worked without issue otherwise.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Tom's Hardware posted another review for the C6H. Did Gigabyte not ship out any review samples of this board?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Tom's Hardware posted another review for the C6H. Did Gigabyte not ship out any review samples of this board?


The review kits they sent only had the Gaming 5's unfortunately.....


----------



## Tasm

This mobo is playing tricks with me.

Guess what...returned it and now the store is telling me it works fine.

How could this be possible if:

- Tried the second BIOS multiple times;

- removed the CMOS battery multiple times;

- Tested it with two power supplies with the same result, no power signal, no boot, 100% death;

- Shorted it using the power button;

- Removed the CPU, tested with it again and without it just to see if the mobo lights turned on, they didnt.

What the hell!


----------



## TopFox

Bios F2:

RAM would not boot to 3200Mhz
One hour prime95 stable 4.0 @ 1.38

Bios F3:

RAM boots to 3200Mhz
Still iffy trying 4.0 @ 1.44


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> Bios F2:
> 
> RAM would not boot to 3200Mhz
> One hour prime95 stable 4.0 @ 1.38
> 
> Bios F3:
> 
> RAM boots to 3200Mhz
> Still iffy trying 4.0 @ 1.44


And do you get 4.0 stable @ 1.38v again if you go back to F2?


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> Bios F2:
> 
> RAM would not boot to 3200Mhz
> One hour prime95 stable 4.0 @ 1.38
> 
> Bios F3:
> 
> RAM boots to 3200Mhz
> Still iffy trying 4.0 @ 1.44


Yeah you need a lot more volts when running the ram at 3200mhz..


----------



## TopFox

@above

https://valid.x86.fr/dg7r6w

Went simple x40 & 1.4v.
Disabled HPET

Seems stable ~30 minutes into prime95 now.


----------



## T3chn0mad

I finally got this board up and running with a R7 1700 and 32 MB of G.Skill TridentZ 3200 CL16 only to have it immediately die on me into an F9 loop when I tried to move the RAM above 2133Mhz. At which point I realized somehow G.Skill decided that the CL16 kit should be Sk Hynix and not Samsung B-die like all the rest of the TridentZ







Even after clearing CMOS and trying for a mild 2400 Mhz speed on it it failed into an F9 loop that when it resolved itself, it rebooted back at 2133.









Any thoughts on the likelihood that future BIOSes will get this to function at anything approaching it's rated speeds, or should I just bite the bullet and pay the restocking fee to send this back and get something else?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> @above
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/dg7r6w
> 
> Went simple x40 & 1.4v.
> Disabled HPET
> 
> Seems stable ~30 minutes into prime95 now.


I was under the impression that disabling HPET was bad. Maybe I should consider disabling it and seeing what that does for my OC.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> @above
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/dg7r6w
> 
> Went simple x40 & 1.4v.
> Disabled HPET
> 
> Seems stable ~30 minutes into prime95 now.


Nice, so disabling HPET helps with OC?

What level of LLC do you use?


----------



## TopFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Nice, so disabling HPET helps with OC?
> 
> What level of LLC do you use?


Leave HPET on, changes nothing AFAIK from further testing.

"AUTO" LLC, all other settings created issues.


----------



## colorfuel

Thanks for clarifying.

My 1700X doesnt OC that good, but I believe the 1600X generally is better binned on those 6 cores than the 1700X on 8.


----------



## TopFox

Killed one of my BIOS after crashing on cinebench! Not as stable is it should be yet it seems.

XMP enabled = "ROM Image is not loaded" & "ROM image update denied" boot loop.

Flashed backup BIOS with F3 and loaded up OC settings including XMP.

Strange.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> Killed one of my BIOS after crashing on cinebench! Not as stable is it should be yet it seems.
> 
> XMP enabled = "ROM Image is not loaded" & "ROM image update denied" boot loop.
> 
> Flashed backup BIOS with F3 and loaded up OC settings including XMP.
> 
> Strange.


Ya if you get that message you can just reflash that BIOS with the same BIOS. I got that error a few times and decided to re-flash. Haven't had it since as my system has been stable


----------



## chrismk23

I came home from work to my pc crashed, usb still had power the power button still lit up but unresponsive I had to turn off the power supply to get it to reboot. checked the logs and this is what I found. I cant make heads or tails of it I'm hoping one of you can help me out please.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys got the h100 installed was a ***** cause it was pretty tight with the bracket nubs... But got it on and did a test at 3.6ghz at stock voltage and maxed out at 59c vs 76c stock cooler on ibx while the cpu socket stayed around 49c.

At the moment i tried to overclock higher set the vcore at 1.35v at 3.9ghz and it black screen in the middle of the test. But notice the vcore was jumping around.. So i tried load line at high and did the test and the same thing is going on the vcore dropped down to 1.3 threw the test... Did a test at 3.85 and that passed even when it dropped down to 1.3. But for anything over that i need a bit more.

Do i need to have the load line or something higher so the vcore stays in a decent spot? Im so used to my am3 saberkitty set that on high and the voltage stays right there lol...

Would also be great if i could see screen shots of what others have theirs at


----------



## TopFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys got the h100 installed was a ***** cause it was pretty tight with the bracket nubs... But got it on and did a test at 3.6ghz at stock voltage and maxed out at 59c vs 76c stock cooler on ibx while the cpu socket stayed around 49c.
> 
> At the moment i tried to overclock higher set the vcore at 1.35v at 3.9ghz and it black screen in the middle of the test. But notice the vcore was jumping around.. So i tried load line at high and did the test and the same thing is going on the vcore dropped down to 1.3 threw the test... Did a test at 3.85 and that passed even when it dropped down to 1.3. But for anything over that i need a bit more.
> 
> Do i need to have the load line or something higher so the vcore stays in a decent spot? Im so used to my am3 saberkitty set that on high and the voltage stays right there lol...
> 
> Would also be great if i could see screen shots of what others have theirs at


In opposition to my previous post.

For me Turbo LLC & 1.4 vcore was necessary to stop crashing in Cinebench with 4.0 OC.

As per OC guide by AMD representative:






1.425 is maximum safe voltage for continuous OC.

This set up gives me 1.394-1.428 vcore according to HWiNFO and no crashes as of yet.


----------



## gordesky1

Ok will see what turbo does. Also is there a way yet to get the cpu and vcore to down clock when not in much used? I tried cnq and it ony drops the cpu down to 3ghz sometimes but vcore stays the same.


----------



## gordesky1

Ok got it on turbo and 1.35 gives me 1.312-1.325v in hwin sounds right? So far got it at 3.85 for now and its passing. Temps tho around 72-75 tlc.

Pretty much looks like the h100 will not get me to 4ghz if my cpu can do it that is lol. my trition 240mm should be a good amount cooler when ever they send me the bracket...

Should i have the 2nd load line set to anything below it? forgot what it called already lol..

Edit. what vcore should i go by in hwin the cpu core voltage svi12 tfn which is under cpu or the one under gigabyte? It seems like bios cpuz and everything else is going by that one and not the one under cpu?

heres a screen shot


----------



## Sev501

From another site:

AM4 motherboards will soon be receiving a new AGESA microcode update

Ryzen/AM4 motherboards will soon be receiving a new AGESA microcode update, with version 1.0.0.6 aiming to improve memory support, especially for highly clocked DIMMs.

AMD has already delivered some serious improvements to their AM4 platform using AGESA BIOS updates, including improved DRAM latency and fixes for several Ryzen bugs/issues.

In AMD's Ryzen Community Update 2, the company has already stated that their May AGESA code update will be focused on overclocked (Over 2666MHz) memory support. Gigabyte-Matt on the Gigabyte forums, who is part of the companies technical marketing division, has stated that AGESA 1.0.0.6 will "imporve memory" and that it is "going to enable 20+ memory register".

*Right now Gigabyte plans to issue this new AGESA code update in their next batch of beta BIOS files, with other manufacturers being expected to release similar BIOS updates soon.*


----------



## straha20

Finally got my gaming 7 up and running, and some things ironed out, but minor frustrations.

First, the RGBW software has a mind of its own, and looks like it has some sort of conflict with Corsair Link, and doesn't like to hold its settings, changes them, etc...

The board was F2 stock, and I updated straight to F3 before messing with anything.

The big one for me though...got my 1700 to clock at 3.8ghz with no problems, but the memory...uggh.

Here is the memory I have...

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476

I tried manually setting it to 3200 with XMP off, and using the multiplier. It shows running a 1.2v, but I can't modify the voltage to 1.35 from the memory screen, and when I set it to 1.35 from the voltage control page, it does not seem to actually apply, because when I go back to the memory OC screen, it still shows 1.2.

CPUZ and HWinfo both see it at 2133 stock all the time, but enabling the XMP profile to 3200 does not seem to register. I can enable it in the BIOS and boot to windows no problems, the Gigabyte Windows OC utility shows it running at 3200, and even shows it fluctuating slightly under load, so appears like it is reading the frequency in real time, so I am not sure what gives there...


----------



## kushorange

New gigabyte k7 bios coming soon according to the Gigabyte Forums. Says increased memory compatibility is the major change. Hopefully it will help some of the people still stuck on a speed lower than their Ram is rated for.


----------



## camobillbine

Does anyone with a K7 have a problem with their processor downclocking/clocking to 3.2GHZ after wake from sleep? It always sets itself to 3.2 either at default or overclocked, both HWmonitor and cpu-z report the same. .


----------



## Salva52

Yes, a new bios is incoming (agesa 1005) for the next week.


----------



## CryWin

The added (hopefully) p-state overclocking will be nice so that downclocking will hopefully still work when overclocked.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Even if you don't have the board, you can still try and review it.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you don't have the board, you can still try and review it.


Nice one, +rep... I'm not really technical enough to do a full board review, but from my money's worth , the price and the features that come with it.. It's worth every penny. A few headaches along the way but all in all a nice board both to the eyes and pocket and plus for the features!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Nice one, +rep... I'm not really technical enough to do a full board review, but from my money's worth , the price and the features that come with it.. It's worth every penny. A few headaches along the way but all in all a nice board both to the eyes and pocket and plus for the features!


Great board. If the VRM's/cooling solution was a little better the board would be pretty much be perfect.


----------



## gordesky1

Enjoying the k7 here my self after i got to know the bios a bit And the vcore also seems like the one to go by is the one under gigabyte cause every other program and bios also goes by that too. I say out of all the boards the k7 and k5 looks the best mainly cause all of the rgb pretty much lights up my whole case and i have the core x9 and dont have to worry about Cathode lights which are a pain lol..

Had a chance of getting the taichi in the marketplace on here but miss out by one person Herd the vrms runs much cooler on that but fans does the trick on the k7









So far running 3.85 and got my lxp to 3200. Still doing testing on the cpu tho to see if it will hit 3.9 or 4ghz.


----------



## RWGTROLL

Any idea what 5b error code, ( Reset PPI is failed) means ?


----------



## kushorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you don't have the board, you can still try and review it.


Yup great board and features.

For me it was either this board or the taichi and I just got the one that came in stock first.

No regrets.

3900mhz at 1.365v with 3200mhz ram. Can't complain about that


----------



## straha20

Following up on my RAM issues in getting to 3200...I switched back to the F2 bios, and used XMP, and boom...3200 no issues. F3 couldn't get it, even with manual entries. So now I'm sitting at 3.8 on the CPU and 3200 on the ram.


----------



## nav55n

HI,

I need some help regarding Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 motherboard, does the onboard HDMI port work with Ryzen 1700X processor. Iam trying but unable to get display using onboard HDMI. Iam getting display when i install GPU. I want to build a Ryzen 5 1500X without GPU for normal purpose. Does the processor combination support onboard graphics. Please help me regarding this.

Thanks,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nav55n*
> 
> HI,
> 
> I need some help regarding Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 motherboard, does the onboard HDMI port work with Ryzen 1700X processor. Iam trying but unable to get display using onboard HDMI. Iam getting display when i install GPU. I want to build a Ryzen 5 1500X without GPU for normal purpose. Does the processor combination support onboard graphics. Please help me regarding this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Naveen Kumar.


Nope that;s ony if you have a apu cpu installed the ryzens don't have a ipu in them.


----------



## nav55n

Thanks for the reply. Is there any APU available for this MB so that i can go for it. In the cpu support list Bristol ridge is given. As i see those possessors are not available in the market.


----------



## yendor

Some of those can be found as part of the systems they shipped in. Not retailed separately.


----------



## erubi

Hi, I have a problem with my 1700 overclock. I have it at 3.7 with the vcore at 1.28. It's stable on boot with OCCT and Cinebench tests. However, after waking up from sleep all the cores downclock to 3.2 and stay there even when running OCCT or Cinebench again. Has anyone else come across this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## MynRich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erubi*
> 
> Hi, I have a problem with my 1700 overclock. I have it at 3.7 with the vcore at 1.28. It's stable on boot with OCCT and Cinebench tests. However, after waking up from sleep all the cores downclock to 3.2 and stay there even when running OCCT or Cinebench again. Has anyone else come across this problem? Any suggestions?


Yeah I get that issue too. I believe it's AMD's cool and quiet function...? Not sure though.


----------



## erubi

I turned off cool and quiet, still happens


----------



## gordesky1

So far got 3.9ghz at 1.35v i say its not a bad overclocker.

Been taking every game i throw at it and about 10 cine runs in a row. 6 year old h100 i say is doing a decent job and not even in push and pull yet.

Mainly waiting for my trition 240 bracket to come in which is about 8 to 10c better. vrm is little up there but safe , But thinking of taking the fan off the wraith and put it over the front vrms.

Already got fans under it


----------



## kushorange

Been able to get the memory timings down a bit.

One problem im having is even if I adjust the CAS latency to 13, it doesn't stick on boot. The other memory timings will change but not CAS.

CPU is at 3825mhz at 1.34v with a tiny bump on the blck so I dont get the 3799mhz shennigans


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So far got 3.9ghz at 1.35v i say its not a bad overclocker.
> 
> Been taking every game i throw at it and about 10 cine runs in a row. 6 year old h100 i say is doing a decent job and not even in push and pull yet.
> 
> Mainly waiting for my trition 240 bracket to come in which is about 8 to 10c better. vrm is little up there but safe , But thinking of taking the fan off the wraith and put it over the front vrms.
> 
> Already got fans under it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Put the fan in front if you have the space. Heatsink is too thin so better cool it than the PCB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been able to get the memory timings down a bit.
> 
> One problem im having is even if I adjust the CAS latency to 13, it doesn't stick on boot. The other memory timings will change but not CAS.
> 
> CPU is at 3825mhz at 1.34v with a tiny bump on the blck so I dont get the 3799mhz shennigans


Yep CAS L only accepts even values past 2666.


----------



## kushorange

Well I'm certainly not gonna be able to get 12CAS so I guess it will have to stay at 14/13/13/13/35


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> Well I'm certainly not gonna be able to get 12CAS so I guess it will have to stay at 14/13/13/13/35


It won't matter for now.

Though, you might wanna try 14-5-14-14-32-1T


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Put the fan in front if you have the space. Heatsink is too thin so better cool it than the PCB.
> .


I just took apart the wraith and sat the fan on it just now Does the top of the board need any cooling or just the main vrm side?

Ps the wraith is a beastly little stock cooler that's for sure lol Too bad i couldn't use it on am3


----------



## mus1mus

Just the VRMs


----------



## ericchaipc

CPU Clock Speed : 3.825 with 1.368 - 1.380 v

Bios version: F2 can boot up once or twice with 3200 with 1.2 soc , 1.45 vdimm. F9 after few time restart .

Ram Speed : 2933 16,17,17,17 36

Ram Spec : G Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16D-16TZR

what i can achieve on F2 bios i cant get i t boot on F3 bios . Anyone having same issues ????


----------



## mus1mus

F3 is actually more forgiving with RAM.


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> F3 is actually more forgiving with RAM.


That is what suppose to, but no luck with mine. May be i should try again .


----------



## niqiri

Has anybody gotten the Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 MHz kit to work with the F3 BIOS using the XMP profile?


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Has anybody gotten the Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 MHz kit to work with the F3 BIOS using the XMP profile?


Not on the K7 but with the Gaming 5, no Problems. My Kit has hynix Ram.


----------



## straha20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Not on the K7 but with the Gaming 5, no Problems. My Kit has hynix Ram.


My K7...I have a 16gb g.skill 3200 16 set with hynix chips, and couldn't get it to cooperate on F3. Stuck at 2133, so I rolled back to F2, and turned on XMP, and boom...3200 no problems. It really seems hit or miss with no real consistency.


----------



## Dawn11

hey there folks!
i have just got my new rig. a 1700 on the k3 mobo.
i have a huge problem and i need help!

each time i power up my pc it restarts a few times and then after 3-6 times it boots on a 1066 ghz memory speed. i am like ***. i tried running it on native 2133 and it didnt work. i tried xmp profile and it didnt work (3200). i tried manual mode and it didnt work!

its my first rig and maybe i am doing something wrong but i dont have time to read so many pages for a solution.

i am using corsair ddr 4 vengeance LPX 3200.

any help ????


----------



## Performer81

New Bios F2? Try with lower than 3200 like 2933 or 2666. Pay attention you have soc voltage to 1,1- 1,25 and mem voltage at 1,35V at least.
Timings are 16,18,18,36.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn11*
> 
> hey there folks!
> i have just got my new rig. a 1700 on the k3 mobo.
> i have a huge problem and i need help!
> 
> each time i power up my pc it restarts a few times and then after 3-6 times it boots on a 1066 ghz memory speed. i am like ***. i tried running it on native 2133 and it didnt work. i tried xmp profile and it didnt work (3200). i tried manual mode and it didnt work!
> 
> its my first rig and maybe i am doing something wrong but i dont have time to read so many pages for a solution.
> 
> i am using corsair ddr 4 vengeance LPX 3200.
> 
> any help ????


If you're looking at cpuz 1066 ram speed IS 2133...
Same with hwinfo.

The restarting thing is specific to ryzen.
It can do this when you cold boot it. Don't worry about that behaviour.
It will tend to do this when you are trying to change memory settings by more than a little change.
Again, don't worry. Interrupting will not make it work better. Just let it do it's thing at that point.
It may not take the new settings even if you let it run. Don't worry bout ti.

Afraid if you don't have time to read a lot then you probably don't have time to do it slow, steady, better.


----------



## Dawn11

thank you so much

so i should go and try using the xmp profile and let it be?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn11*
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> so i should go and try using the xmp profile and let it be?


If it boots up on XMP, it is working just fine.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn11*
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> so i should go and try using the xmp profile and let it be?


That would be the first step.
It WILL boot. Ram may not be at desired speed.
At that point it's back to bios. where I'd suggest the only change you make is setting ram speed to 2933 , save and reboot.
"Easiest". No guarantee it'll boot to windows at that speed.
Rinse repeat at 2667 if it does not reach 2933.

It's not how I would do it. but "easy".


----------



## Dawn11

thanks a bunch fellas! i will try it...


----------



## camobillbine

I had to reinstall my copy of Windows 10 pro Creators Edition to fix the 3.2 ghz clock issue. It was probably the balanced power plan file that I installed a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dawn11

just wondering... after yet to succeed with my memory... will this thing get fixed soon? are there more bios updates coming?


----------



## TrueForm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dawn11*
> 
> hey there folks!
> i have just got my new rig. a 1700 on the k3 mobo.
> i have a huge problem and i need help!
> 
> each time i power up my pc it restarts a few times and then after 3-6 times it boots on a 1066 ghz memory speed. i am like ***. i tried running it on native 2133 and it didnt work. i tried xmp profile and it didnt work (3200). i tried manual mode and it didnt work!
> 
> its my first rig and maybe i am doing something wrong but i dont have time to read so many pages for a solution.
> 
> i am using corsair ddr 4 vengeance LPX 3200.
> 
> any help ????


I have the same cpu and mobo. Highest mine will go is 2933 with xmp enabled. 3200 just boot looped and resets to 2133. Waiting for new bios that is meant to come out this month


----------



## gordesky1

To get my lpx working, I did it manual on f3 . Put it on 3200 set the voltage to 1.4 and put the timings pretty high 17 18 18 18 38 and it boots up fine

Working on trying to lower them a bit tho. But everything is working perfect right now.


----------



## colorfuel

It would be nice if we could tweak the boost or XFR settings, to have the CPU boost only 2-4 cores to 4.0Ghz, 4-6 to 3.9Ghz and 6-8 to 3.8Ghz or something like that. It would maybe be easier to have 4.0Ghz stable and still have that performance for only lightly threaded apps.


----------



## hondaFAN

Hey there guys. I`ve finally managed to get my Ryzen build complete with this board and 1700. Besides the fact that the system doesn`t boot when I select the RAM`s 3000Mhz XMP profile (which is fixable, with BIOS update, as I`m still in F2), I really have an issue with the audio. While using the rear ports, I ocasionally hear some popping sounds (sometimes just 1 or 2, sometimes continuous). Also, when I have my headphones plugged in the front panel, I hear some hissing sounds. (didn`t try to use the headphones on the rear one). Got any idea how to fix this? I have a Xonar DX card from my old computer, but I really want to use this awesome chip and get rid of extra hardware in my case







. Thanks!


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> Hey there guys. I`ve finally managed to get my Ryzen build complete with this board and 1700. Besides the fact that the system doesn`t boot when I select the RAM`s 3000Mhz XMP profile (which is fixable, with BIOS update, as I`m still in F2), I really have an issue with the audio. While using the rear ports, I ocasionally hear some popping sounds (sometimes just 1 or 2, sometimes continuous). Also, when I have my headphones plugged in the front panel, I hear some hissing sounds. (didn`t try to use the headphones on the rear one). Got any idea how to fix this? I have a Xonar DX card from my old computer, but I really want to use this awesome chip and get rid of extra hardware in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks!


I had a popping sound and I reflashed my Bios and it fixed it.


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> Hey there guys. I`ve finally managed to get my Ryzen build complete with this board and 1700. Besides the fact that the system doesn`t boot when I select the RAM`s 3000Mhz XMP profile (which is fixable, with BIOS update, as I`m still in F2), I really have an issue with the audio. While using the rear ports, I ocasionally hear some popping sounds (sometimes just 1 or 2, sometimes continuous). Also, when I have my headphones plugged in the front panel, I hear some hissing sounds. (didn`t try to use the headphones on the rear one). Got any idea how to fix this? I have a Xonar DX card from my old computer, but I really want to use this awesome chip and get rid of extra hardware in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks!


Are you running your front panel cable from the back of the motherboard? If so, I can confirm this causes hissing like hell. Maybe try rerouting your front panel cable.


----------



## hondaFAN

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I had a popping sound and I reflashed my Bios and it fixed it.


I will try that. I have to update my BIOS anyway hehe. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> Are you running your front panel cable from the back of the motherboard? If so, I can confirm this causes hissing like hell. Maybe try rerouting your front panel cable.


I don`t really understand what you mean. My front panel is connected to the connector on the motherboard.


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> false
> I will try that. I have to update my BIOS anyway hehe. Thanks.
> I don`t really understand what you mean. My front panel is connected to the connector on the motherboard.


In modern PC cases, there is some space between the back of the motherboard and the case door so you can route your in-case cables from behind using certain holes. If the front panel cable of your case is passing through the back of your motherboard or is tied along with other cables, this can cause interference and, therefore, hissing.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> false
> I will try that. I have to update my BIOS anyway hehe. Thanks.


Post back if it works out for you.


----------



## onions86

Hey Guys,

I just finished building my rig... kinda lost track of the discussion while i was waiting for my 1080ti. Anyways, finally put it all together and its super sweet and everything. My bios was f2 and i updated to f3. Anyways, everything was going great, and then my computer crashed. When it restarted, it said my bios had been reset to f2 and something about clearing cmos. Is there anything i should do about this? Can i just flash to f3 again? What does it all mean?! any help is greatly appreciated!

edit: also, i forgot to mention: after a few reboots, i was able to boot to windows again but my bios is now f2


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onions86*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just finished building my rig... kinda lost track of the discussion while i was waiting for my 1080ti. Anyways, finally put it all together and its super sweet and everything. My bios was f2 and i updated to f3. Anyways, everything was going great, and then my computer crashed. When it restarted, it said my bios had been reset to f2 and something about clearing cmos. Is there anything i should do about this? Can i just flash to f3 again? What does it all mean?! any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> edit: also, i forgot to mention: after a few reboots, i was able to boot to windows again but my bios is now f2


I would give it a try again, it just might be a bad Bios flash. Flashing Gigabyte is safe it has backup Bios.


----------



## onions86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I would give it a try again, it just might be a bad Bios flash. Flashing Gigabyte is safe it has backup Bios.


Hey thanks for the reply! I know the gigabyte board has dual bios, im just wondering what exactly happend when it reset.. Does it revert to the backup bios? Does this mean the OG bios is corrupt and needs to be flashed? How do i know if im using the og bios or the backup bios? hope this makes sense...


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onions86*
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply! I know the gigabyte board has dual bios, im just wondering what exactly happend when it reset.. Does it revert to the backup bios? Does this mean the OG bios is corrupt and needs to be flashed? How do i know if im using the og bios or the backup bios? hope this makes sense...


It is automatic when you have a corrupted main bios it flashes back from the backup Bios. The Rig is on the main Bios now, if it is not you have a bad motherboard. All the bios flashing is all automatic.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onions86*
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply! I know the gigabyte board has dual bios, im just wondering what exactly happend when it reset.. Does it revert to the backup bios? Does this mean the OG bios is corrupt and needs to be flashed? How do i know if im using the og bios or the backup bios? hope this makes sense...


Enable Single BIOS Mode to avoid that.

Board went into a boot failure and reverted to the other BIOS position to attempt a boot up. When overclocking, I highly advise disabling that annoying feature. BIOS switching should be done manually.


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericchaipc*
> 
> CPU Clock Speed : 3.825 with 1.368 - 1.380 v
> 
> Bios version: F2 can boot up once or twice with 3200 with 1.2 soc , 1.45 vdimm. F9 after few time restart .
> 
> Ram Speed : 2933 16,17,17,17 36
> 
> Ram Spec : G Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16D-16TZR
> 
> what i can achieve on F2 bios i cant get i t boot on F3 bios . Anyone having same issues ????


Just get it to boot on F3 bios with 2933 . Turn on xmp and dial in 2933 . 1.2 v for vdimm . 16 17 17 17 36 timing . 3200 still no luck .


----------



## mus1mus

Try 16-18-18-18 or even 18-20-20-20
VDDR 1.45
VSOC 1.1
CPU VPP +0.200


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try 16-18-18-18 or even 18-20-20-20
> VDDR 1.45
> VSOC 1.1
> CPU VPP +0.200


nope , its doesnt work .


----------



## mus1mus

If that's the case, it really has to point to the CPU I guess.


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If that's the case, it really has to point to the CPU I guess.


Weird thing , try to set it back to previous setting 3.825 @ 1.3375 ( if not mistaken ) 2933 @1.2 or 1.35 ( with rated timing ) it boot but nit stable . Until bios say rom unable to load or update , end up flash back to f2 bios , and still stable with 3.8 with a bit lower voltage with 2933 . Wow , so amazing.


----------



## Backflash

Does anyone know how temperature/voltage on 1600x+gaming 5 work? I know it's K7 thread, but they are very similar. Cooler is Noctua D15.
Idle is 51C load is scary 79C on package according to HWMonitor
all stock setting, didn't even touch memory yet and not going to until next agesa.
Does it still have 20C offset? Or simply HWMonitor reading it wrong? because I can't hear fans spinning up
what is better tool to use?

on the good news: XFR keeps it at 4090Mhz on all cores but at 1.464v, is it wrong reading as well? looks too good to be honest, I don't even need to OC?


----------



## ericchaipc

Check on AMD Ryzen Master, see if its report same temp reading. Not sure for gaming 5 , but for K7 , latest bios seems to report the correct temp .


----------



## mus1mus

The offsets have long been sorted at the BIOS-Level.

Ryzen Master or use HWinfo.


----------



## Backflash

Just checked ryzen master it flows from 34C to 42C idle. Is 1.45+ voltage okay at default settings? Can I just forget about it and leave it as is? Temps seems to be fine in ryzen master. A bit worried about longevity.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> Just checked ryzen master it flows from 34C to 42C idle. Is 1.45+ voltage okay at default settings? Can I just forget about it and leave it as is? Temps seems to be fine in ryzen master. A bit worried about *longevity*.


Riding the boarder.

Try the slow way of overclocking. That was done on the K7 but is applicable to the G5 as well.









http://www.overclock.net/attachments/47329


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> Just checked ryzen master it flows from 34C to 42C idle. Is 1.45+ voltage okay at default settings? Can I just forget about it and leave it as is? Temps seems to be fine in ryzen master. A bit worried about longevity.


are u getting different reading on HW info and ryzen master ?


----------



## Backflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericchaipc*
> 
> are u getting different reading on HW info and ryzen master ?


yes. also CPUz gives lower voltage than HWinfo, am I running defaults? should I try setting it to optimized defaults?
ryzen master says 1.470-1.507 and then it goes down to 1.27, I assume it's how XFR works, bu all I do is run chrome for now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Riding the boarder.


what does it mean? not going to mess with OC just yet though, thanks for the guide, new BIOS is soon-ish will break everything anyway


----------



## mus1mus

If you have looked at it, the process is actually better than running stock.









My 1700X ran 3.6GHz on all cores with just 1.2V VCore. 0.200V Less than stock.


----------



## ericchaipc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> yes. also CPUz gives lower voltage than HWinfo, am I running defaults? should I try setting it to optimized defaults?
> ryzen master says 1.470-1.507 and then it goes down to 1.27, I assume it's how XFR works, bu all I do is run chrome for now
> what does it mean? not going to mess with OC just yet though, thanks for the guide, new BIOS is soon-ish will break everything anyway


overclock or punch in the multiplier manually will disable the XFR. 1.5 are way to high . Start with a lower voltage for example 1.2 for vcore . Slowly crank up the multiplier with that voltage boot into winodws and ran a stability test until its fail with 1.2 v . Go back to bios , crank up a bit of voltage and start pushing cpu multiplier again . Safe voltage for ryzen cpu is 1.425 ( dont quote me on that ) 



 watch this , may be you will get some better picture on what is the safe voltage for cpu and ram . i will keep my voltage below 1.35 only although the engineer from AMD says 1.425 . lol.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> yes. also CPUz gives lower voltage than HWinfo, am I running defaults? should I try setting it to optimized defaults?
> ryzen master says 1.470-1.507 and then it goes down to 1.27, I assume it's how XFR works, bu all I do is run chrome for now
> what does it mean? not going to mess with OC just yet though, thanks for the guide, new BIOS is soon-ish will break everything anyway


CPUz does not identify voltage correctly every time it runs. Usually going to pick wrong reading if you start it before windows finishes it's start up housekeeping.

hwinfo has a section that should match ryzen master's readings.

Ideally you want your ryzen cpu to be lower when at load than the maximum "safe" voltage. Last thing close to official was 1.425

You can leave multiplier, cpu speed, untouiched and adjust voltage downward from auto settings. voltage at auto is sometimes higher than needed.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Does anyone still have an issue where if they turn off their computer, it randomly turns back on?


----------



## gmc67

@mus1mus

Hi man, my RMA replacement came yesterday. Almost everything hooked and firing up









Just an issue today: Sent the system to suspend and... Kaput! Removing the CMOS battery made the trick.

My mems (Ballistix Elite 3k) are max stable at 2400. After all this trouble, I'll let the BIOS mature a bit until pushing it up to 2933 or more. It's a nice board. Time to place the fans, close the case (no pun) and enjoy Ryzen


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmc67*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Hi man, my RMA replacement came yesterday. Almost everything hooked and firing up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an issue today: Sent the system to suspend and... Kaput! Removing the CMOS battery made the trick.
> 
> My mems (Ballistix Elite 3k) are max stable at 2400. After all this trouble, I'll let the BIOS mature a bit until pushing it up to 2933 or more. It's a nice board. Time to place the fans, close the case (no pun) and enjoy Ryzen


Did Gigabyte send you a new or used replacement?


----------



## Prizmic

Newest beta bios are up. Thought I would share the link and let everyone here know. Remember it is beta so patience is a virtue. http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=55


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Looks like the site is already down. Managed to grab a screenshot before it crashed =/



Anyone manage to grab the google drive link? I'm at work and I'd like to see these new bios options. Screenshots?

nvm it's back up.


----------



## gmc67

@DADDYDC650,

I can't be 100% sure as I forgot to write down the serial, but it seems to be brand new: no dust, no fingertips or scratches and all accessories originally sealed Also, I don't know if the board came from GIGABYTE because here (Brazil) the RMA is done by the reseller, not by GIGA directly (this was told by the esupport guy when I asked about to replace the ill-fated board).


----------



## yergg

User screens were posted. You can find them here:



http://imgur.com/i7UYu


----------



## niqiri

Flashing now, let's see what happens...


----------



## chrismk23

How can you tell if its in bios 1 or 2 i had lots of rebooting while setting my memory i never thought about it jumping into bios 2.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Does anyone still have an issue where if they turn off their computer, it randomly turns back on?


make sure to turn off wake ability of the killer ethernet controller, and also for good measure most things you don't want to wake up the computer in device manager.

_______

I have a issue got my system fully watercooled and all that but even with flashed bios it persists, it randomly happened one sleep, is my Bios Fails to handshake or whatever with the Boot Manager, and says *ROM Image not loaded*, and something else.

I can by pass it by using Boot override but less then ideal also happens coming out of hibernate and sleep


----------



## niqiri

XMP Profile on Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz still causes a boot loop, but 1700 OC'd at 4 GHz and 1.4 V is stable. What experience are others having?


----------



## Clukos

Is the memory multi separate from the CPU multi? How high can you set it? This will be huge for mem OC and stability overall.


----------



## Socko1965

Should the Command Rate for the ram be set to 2T ?


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> XMP Profile on Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz still causes a boot loop, but 1700 OC'd at 4 GHz and 1.4 V is stable. What experience are others having?


What is your ram version? I have the same kit and mine is 4.24


----------



## niqiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> What is your ram version? I have the same kit and mine is 4.24


Where is that found?


----------



## gordesky1

So far with the new bios xmp at first it worked for my lpx and booted but when it tried loading in windows it beep at me and turn off... Still was showing 3200 in bios than i put the voltage up to 1.4 like i had it at with manual settings before the new one and it booted right up. So it seems like my ram indeed need 1.4.

3200 work fine on manual with f3 before. But xmp seems to work perfect on the newest as long as i use 1.4v it even detects the stock timings









Tho from giga matt he said down clocking was going to be fixed with this bios while overclocked? Im not seeing that... Unless it will be next in the AGESA 1006 one...


----------



## mus1mus

Can you post me SS of the BIOS please? The new changes if possible.


----------



## Techi

Oh boy, new AGESA code and everything - that's even more great news to be excited about.

I just ordered parts for a Ryzen build, going from a GA-EP45-DS3 to the K7. Yup, that's right, P45. I've been using this Q6600 system since 2008. I think I'll notice a difference.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you post me SS of the BIOS please? The new changes if possible.


This is what i found on the giga forums


http://imgur.com/i7UYu


Im a bit to lazy too do it myself lol...


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Where is that found?


You can check the stickers on the ram sticks. You will see the ram version next to timings.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Tried to boot up 2T Command Rate on my TridentZs and the bios saved the option but it doesn't look like it was applied. CPUZ / HWiNFO both report 1T.


----------



## gordesky1

K matt replied to my post on the forums said P-state editing is still on the to-do list.. So probably the next one hopefully lol..


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I got 2T to activate when I changed my BCLK. I must investigate.

Edit 1: Booted 3200 2T:









Userbenchmark:
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3661363

(My RAM is corrupted so you'll see all of the ram results for that kit are all mine, 106% may be for the small increase in Clocks.)

3600 is next. I hope I get it to work.


----------



## mus1mus

Does it allow CL15 for over 2666 now?

Sorry guys. Had to sell my chip to get by a few days of living.







these things get me more excited to go back at it.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I'll check that in a bit.











Still 1T. I think that memory multis higher than 29.33(?) disable 2T Command Rate.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice work!

Sheet! I want a new chip!


----------



## Secret Dragoon

It looks like multipliers x29.33 / x32 drop down to 1T Command Rate:



All I did was go down to 26.66 and I got 2T back again.


----------



## mus1mus

If 1T limits your OC stability, try the subtimings.

Although, I should mention that they are already pretty relaxed.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I don't think that's the issue.

I realized that if I nudge my Multiplier higher than 30 on my 3600 config, I get Error E6, which was one of the errors I can't find any information about.

Setting voltages doesn't seem to affect this (to my knowledge).

I am wondering why the CPU's speed is affecting my maximum memory speed.


----------



## niqiri

Looks like I have version 5.39


----------



## niqiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> You can check the stickers on the ram sticks. You will see the ram version next to timings.


Looks like I have version 5.39


----------



## Sev501

Wow!! The thread flies so fast! Haven't checked in for a few days and boom 10+ pages and yay new BIOS!!

You can turn off built in audio and more ram settings







Hurrah!!

Will try when I get back


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Well I give up.

I cannot find anything about this mythical E6 Error Code, the other EX error codes are all about S3 Resume, but that's all I got.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys i been waiting to ask is the code led on the board when booted up fully suppose to show A0 all the time? Cant really find much about it.


----------



## niqiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys i been waiting to ask is the code led on the board when booted up fully suppose to show A0 all the time? Cant really find much about it.


Yea I think AE and A0 both indicate something along the lines of "booted successfully to an OS" or something like that. In other words, I've seen both of those codes appear while my PC was functioning properly so I don't think they're an issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sev501

When you guys are inside the OS already what code does the board display? Mine always stays at "33"...


----------



## niqiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> When you guys are inside the OS already what code does the board display? Mine always stays at "33"...


Mine usually displays 24 or 25. It's funny how this debugging LED thing is screwing with all of our heads lol.


----------



## mus1mus

AE is OS boot IIRC.
A0 inside Windows. Again, IIRC


----------



## gordesky1

Ok thanks guys I just was wondering cause i never had a led display on any of my boards lol..


----------



## Secret Dragoon

mus1mus you've known for over a month that if you're trying to BCLK OC and you're pushing the next tier of RAM you have to limit your core clock =/. I guess I came to the same conclusion today. No 3600 for me and I Guess we won't get it on Ryzen unless AMD opens up the multi or you sacrifice ~500MHz for it.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/2554/thread

Sometimes it's annoying to scrape the internet trying to find out what that one error code means (You know E6 means but you've never directly referenced it in this thread) just to see it in front of my face >_<.

Well I guess I will stick to 3.9/3200 for now. Maybe I will try and get those timings tighter but I don't see much of a performance boost coming from there.


----------



## mus1mus

You can try the ff:

These improve latency and bandwidth on Intels.

1. TWR = 2*TRTP for stability. Try TWR - 16; TRTP - 8
2. TFAW = 4*TRRD_S. Try TFAW - 16; TRRD_S - 4
3. TRFC - IC specific. Lower is better. B-Die accepts down to 267 and remain stable.
4. TCWL - 9 minimum on Intel. Lower is unstable at 3200.

If you can get into Windows with these adjustments, try AIDA Benchmark.

Would be best to try each one at a tiime and just try to reboot into the BIOS.









EDIT:

And opp, before tweaking, would be best to try out the AUTO Rules first with AIDA 64 to see if the gains are worth the hassle of tweaking.


----------



## Sev501

Newly flashed and running stock settings --- > Can run prime and still running for over 50 mins now...
But for the life of me even on stock settings I am getting an Instability message from RealBench when Stressing (Instability detected 7z).

On BIOS F3 didn't have this problem.
I might roll back rofl.


----------



## mus1mus

It's not that uncommon.,

7zip failure = More Vcore or Memory Timings.


----------



## niqiri

Any body have difficulty with devices connected to front USB ports not being recognized after waking up from sleep?


----------



## Backflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Any body have difficulty with devices connected to front USB ports not being recognized after waking up from sleep?


I wouldn't connect devices to front panel, most stable seem to be back dac/amp usb ports for USB 2.0 devices, my SMSL M6 works perfectly. Might have something to do with the case front panel itself.

On the code topic: yesterday I got code 24 running windows, today it's 40. Codes nowhere to be found,at least I can't find them, I assume it's okay? Seems to run alright.

On my yesterday worries:
Apparently ryzen master and hwinfo show VID voltage, not vcore, vcore is 1.275 which I think is fine(?).
Any opinions on Ryzen balanced profile? Isn't it a bit high on idle clocks?

Also BIOS says temps are 32C, ryzen amster 32-42C(didn't check load), and HWInfo is 54-60C all idle. There is also TMPIN5 -54C in HWinfo it's confused as I am. Fans do not spin up too much on load so I assume it's not that high, around 60C and nowhere near 80C reported by HWInfo.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's not that uncommon.,
> 
> 7zip failure = More Vcore or Memory Timings.


Hmm did I break something. Lol. Now even stock settings on f3 fails realbench 7z on 16gb stress.?

With timings what do you suggest to try? Not very keen with rams I just follow whats on the box.


----------



## BuZADAM

Any one using raid 0 setup ? ı setup raid 0 [ ctrl + r ) there is no raid stripe size select menu ? and raidxpert 2 too bad when compared raidxpert


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Hmm did I break something. Lol. Now even stock settings on f3 fails realbench 7z on 16gb stress.?
> 
> With timings what do you suggest to try? Not very keen with rams I just follow whats on the box.


Voltage


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Voltage


I'm going to try stock settings no cpu and ram oc and raise ram volts.


----------



## colorfuel

2T is supposed to increase stability right? So not beeing able to use 2T on more than 29.33 makes it kind of a useless addition, no?


----------



## ericchaipc

Cant wait to lay my hand on the new bios . i want to take half day leave for this . LOL.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> 2T is supposed to increase stability right? So not beeing able to use 2T on more than 29.33 makes it kind of a useless addition, no?


Depends. 2T is just a tiny bit of the story. Easy way if I may.

Primary, Secondary Timings, RTLs, etc. should be considered as a whole.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Any one using raid 0 setup ? ı setup raid 0 [ ctrl + r ) there is no raid stripe size select menu ? and raidxpert 2 too bad when compared raidxpert


I gave up and did RAID in windows. Works great, much simpler.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> I have a issue got my system fully watercooled and all that but even with flashed bios it persists, it randomly happened one sleep, is my Bios Fails to handshake or whatever with the Boot Manager, and says *ROM Image not loaded*, and something else.
> 
> I can by pass it by using Boot override but less then ideal also happens coming out of hibernate and sleep


Anyone have any idea's for this btw?

Or encountered it its pretty annoying, I've looked around few people have reported it with Gigabyte x370's but no fixes I've seen?


----------



## mus1mus

There is.

Pull out CMOS Battery 30 minutes
Flash twice. If that appears after flash, 30 minutes is not enough


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I gave up and did RAID in windows. Works great, much simpler.


Thanks for answer but how did you adjust raid stripe size block ? 16kb 32kb 64kb 128kb ? can you explanie. I cant find that option raid bios room even uefi room


----------



## westclox

I have a strange issue with the board where the Vcore under load is much lower after coming back from sleep than after a fresh reboot. Details here:

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1173/gaming-vcore-lower-after-sleep

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Voltage


I'm now passing realbench and prime with oc at 3.83 @ 1.356v

I had to raise ram and vsoc abit to do it tho to hit xmp 3200 mhz

Are these safe?
Vsoc 1.3v
VdRam 1.46v


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> I'm now passing realbench and prime with oc at 3.83 @ 1.356v
> 
> I had to raise ram and vsoc abit to do it tho to hit xmp 3200 mhz
> 
> Are these safe?
> Vsoc 1.3v
> VdRam 1.46v


VSOC nope!


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> VSOC nope!


The vsoc wa generated by the auto settings.

Iirc safest is 1.25 max right?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> The vsoc wa generated by the auto settings.
> 
> Iirc safest is 1.25 max right?


And anything below that.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And anything below that.


Thanks! Re-adjusting with offsets now and setting it manually.
Is the voltage for ram safe tho?


----------



## mus1mus

Up to 1.45V for Samsung 24/7
Up to 1.55V for Hynix.
1.35 for Micron.

Based off the tests I've ran, Samsung and Hynix scales up to 1.8V. Not really advisable for 24/7 settings but yeah. Microns is are finicky chips. Doesn't scale well with Voltage.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Up to 1.45V for Samsung 24/7
> Up to 1.55V for Hynix.
> 1.35 for Micron.
> 
> Based off the tests I've ran, Samsung and Hynix scales up to 1.8V. Not really advisable for 24/7 settings but yeah. Microns is are finicky chips. Doesn't scale well with Voltage.


Thanks so much! +rep now onward to further testing, see if the settings can survive a BF1 marathon


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Whoop. Anyone download T4B yet?
http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Whoop. Anyone download T4B yet?
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread


Wai, wuuutt there's another one? Lol, just recently stabilized it F4A, will watch and wait for others input


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Wai, wuuutt there's another one? Lol, just recently stabilized it F4A, will watch and wait for others input


I wouldn't bother with the test versions of unless you're having major problems with your system.


----------



## westclox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westclox*
> 
> I have a strange issue with the board where the Vcore under load is much lower after coming back from sleep than after a fresh reboot. Details here:
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1173/gaming-vcore-lower-after-sleep
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


@mus1mus, @Sev501 or anyone active in this thread, can you please quickly check this for me? Just run a Prime95 Small FFTs test after a fresh reboot, then after putting the computer to sleep (save to RAM mode, not hibernate), and compare the Vcore under load in both cases. You should know immediately -- no need to run the test for more than a few seconds.

It's such a blatant potential source for instability, and the fact that as far as I know it hasn't been reported before makes me worried I might the only one with the issue. Thanks.


----------



## aberrero

Looking forward to trying this out. I thought getting 4x16GB ram would be fun but it has been a nightmare so far with Ryzen. Hopefully this will fix it.


----------



## niqiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I wouldn't bother with the test versions of unless you're having major problems with your system.


But the bothering is the FUN part


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> But the bothering is the FUN part


True but only for people that know what they're doing.


----------



## Seelbreaker

Heyho, so in fact i never tried overclocking and don't know how to do it especially on this mainboard.

Since my memory now works with the XMP-Settings on the F4a Bios i wanted to try the "long-awaited" overclock myself









Q: Should i disable stuff on my mainboard like Cool n Quiet? Or is there a bios setting which would hinder me to oc?

Q: I do now, that i should slowly set the base clock? higher and run prime tests untill i bluescreen. Then i should set the core?voltage higher in slow steps untill it boots.

But where is the point i should totally stop or what will tell me that to stop going further?

Q: How far am i safe to go with the voltage?

My Memory is a Corsair *CMK16GX4M2B3000C15*
My Bios is on F4a and with that i get the memory running with the XMP Profil to 1466.3 MHz so thats fine.

Q; When i try to OC the CPU - do i need to change anything related to the memory or can i just leave it with the XMP Profil? (Memory-OC will come after CPU-OC but thats another matter)

Q: Something was mentioned with CPU-OC that the PCIe x16 Gen 3 Port will go down to PCIe x16 Gen2 - what was that or what should i don't do so that the PCIe x16 will get down to Gen2?

Ah and i have a Ryzen 1700 CPU - no X or something like that - but i do know that it should have OC Potential if the wafer didn't came out of the garbage ^^

As for the Cooling i got this:
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/sets-und-systeme/interne-sets/alphacool/eisbaer/20226/alphacool-eisbaer-360-cpu-black?c=21316

so temperature shouldn't be a problem (currently at 20 and 28° read out with Gigabyte SIV app)

Many thx in helping me with those questions as i know they are much, but i want to be safe and need those answers for that









Edit:
found Ryzen Master - so maybe it would be easier to explain how to oc with that? or does a thread exists for that tool?


----------



## mus1mus

Start with the guide here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/1250_50#post_26086842

PCIe Speed will need to be changed only if you are adjusting the base clock or BCLK. Start with 100 for now.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I wouldn't bother with the test versions of unless you're having major problems with your system.


So far so good with the F4A the xmp working fine after tweaking the VSoC and Ram Voltages!









The "T" Bioses are alphas tho. Might be more unstable than the betas. Hopefully they will have p-state ocing capability soon.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westclox*
> 
> @mus1mus, @Sev501 or anyone active in this thread, can you please quickly check this for me? Just run a Prime95 Small FFTs test after a fresh reboot, then after putting the computer to sleep (save to RAM mode, not hibernate), and compare the Vcore under load in both cases. You should know immediately -- no need to run the test for more than a few seconds.
> 
> It's such a blatant potential source for instability, and the fact that as far as I know it hasn't been reported before makes me worried I might the only one with the issue. Thanks.


I'm on F4A BIOS and tried it. Nope it does not do it to me. It hovers around 1.356-1.380v as what I've set in BIOS :|


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> So far so good with the F4A the xmp working fine after tweaking the VSoC and Ram Voltages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "T" Bioses are alphas tho. Might be more unstable than the betas. Hopefully they will have p-state ocing capability soon.


The T stands for Test version.


----------



## camobillbine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westclox*
> 
> @mus1mus, @Sev501 or anyone active in this thread, can you please quickly check this for me? Just run a Prime95 Small FFTs test after a fresh reboot, then after putting the computer to sleep (save to RAM mode, not hibernate), and compare the Vcore under load in both cases. You should know immediately -- no need to run the test for more than a few seconds.
> 
> It's such a blatant potential source for instability, and the fact that as far as I know it hasn't been reported before makes me worried I might the only one with the issue. Thanks.


The same thing happened to me except it was the frequency that was locked at 3.2 GHZ after wake from sleep. This would happen with or without an overclock. I had to reinstall Windows 10 and it turned out to be either the Ryzen balanced power plan or the AMD 17.10 chipset drivers. I'm in no mood to find the true culprit after going through so much crap.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> The T stands for Test version.


Same thing. quoted from Matt @ giga post : "TL;DR: "T" are alpha releases. "F" are beta."


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camobillbine*
> 
> The same thing happened to me except it was the frequency that was locked at 3.2 GHZ after wake from sleep. This would happen with or without an overclock. I had to reinstall Windows 10 and it turned out to be either the Ryzen balanced power plan or the AMD 17.10 chipset drivers. I'm in no mood to find the true culprit after going through so much crap.


Just to follow up.

Oh and I'm using the latest AMD drivers but haven't use ryzen power plan still using windows balanced.
F4A Bios
Haven't encountered or noticed the change even when trying the test after resuming from sleep not hibernate.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Same thing. quoted from Matt @ giga post : "TL;DR: "T" are alpha releases. "F" are beta."


Just letting you know what the T stood for is all.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just letting you know what the T stood for is all.


No worries! Thanks man. Btw anyone else tried to see if they get the vcore bug after sleep to ram?
So far haven't seen others to be reporting it or affected. Or maybe they just don't let the pc sleep heh


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> No worries! Thanks man. Btw anyone else tried to see if they get the vcore bug after sleep to ram?
> So far haven't seen others to be reporting it or affected. Or maybe they just don't let the pc sleep heh


sensors can be screwy after any sort of resume from lower power state. I think monitoring software polls wrong ones somehow.
I've seen 65000mhz cpu speed. up to 4.95 vcore


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> sensors can be screwy after any sort of resume from lower power state. I think monitoring software polls wrong ones somehow.
> I've seen 65000mhz cpu speed. up to 4.95 vcore


On mine haven't noticed it yet. Do they dial back in to the proper values after a few secs/mins? And can it really be a catalyst for instability as one mentioned earlier?


----------



## westclox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> sensors can be screwy after any sort of resume from lower power state. I think monitoring software polls wrong ones somehow.
> I've seen 65000mhz cpu speed. up to 4.95 vcore


At least in my case it's not merely a monitoring issue, since coming back from sleep causes actual Prime95 instability that's otherwise not there.

Also, as described in my post in the Gigabyte forums, the board's own internal sensor shows a similar behavior, although with higher Vcore number (natural if you consider Vdroop: actual internal CPU Vcore will always be lower than the voltage provided by the board's VRMs -- only it shouldn't be even lower after coming back from sleep state).

For now I'm working around it by using hibernation instead of regular sleep. It takes much longer to get back up since it's effectively a system shutdown, but at least I get to keep my stuff open.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> On mine haven't noticed it yet. Do they dial back in to the proper values after a few secs/mins? And can it really be a catalyst for instability as one mentioned earlier?


I have never seen them come back in line on their own. Occasionally restarting software makes them work again. Instability after resume though is a real thing. hard to replicate reliably. Probably on the fix it list for amd and motherboard vendors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westclox*
> 
> At least in my case it's not merely a monitoring issue, since coming back from sleep causes actual Prime95 instability that's otherwise not there.
> 
> Also, as described in my post in the Gigabyte forums, the board's own internal sensor shows a similar behavior, although with higher Vcore number (natural if you consider Vdroop: actual internal CPU Vcore will always be lower than the voltage provided by the board's VRMs -- only it shouldn't be even lower after coming back from sleep state).
> 
> For now I'm working around it by using hibernation instead of regular sleep. It takes much longer to get back up since it's effectively a system shutdown, but at least I get to keep my stuff open.


Good to see you have a work around. It's not as if ryzen and gigabyte were the first architecture and motherboard vendor to run into problems with resume.. Hopefully someoen who has never heard of it with a gigabyte board will stumble across a report like this and avoid potential headaches until it's fixed.


----------



## DeXel

Anyone using 4x8GB sticks? Any luck running them with latest BETAs? I am considering adding more RAM as I am running short with 16GB.


----------



## mus1mus

Not sure about the latest beta.

F3D, F3, worked fine for me.


----------



## DeXel

3200Mhz CAS16 with Micron memory? Might try my luck with Samsung B-die.


----------



## soupy

I am running (4) 8GB sticks of 3200Mhz Corsair Vengeance LPX for 32GB total. These are the exact ones I bought https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EI5ZH28/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 . I'm using the K7 with F3 bios. I couldn't get XMP to work, but was able to disable XMP and set Multiplier to 32 and nothing else in the Memory settings were changed. I went to advance Voltage and in there changed to 1.35 manually. I'm running 3200 now with 15-15-15-36 with no problems. Passes overnight runs of Prime on the setting that uses most memory. I'm not overclocking anything else. Everything else is pretty much default settings. Using Ryzen 5 1600X CPU.


----------



## Backflash

I'm still paranoid here, temps are fine, but should Vcore be this high, even short term? Ryzen Master says same thing.
Optimized defaults.

UPDATE
If anyone interested, with same "issue". Apparently it's simply ryzen balanced power setting in w10. Switch to normal balanced and it goes down to 0.8v idle 2Ghz. This is stupid, and it enables by default with driver installation for chipset. Took me two days to find out, finally.
So when it runs at 90% all the time, as I understand it, XFR kicks in for 1.5v short(always under load?) term, still annoying, but temps are golden even under load, HWinfo for me still give 20C more compared to ryzen master and BIOS. 1600x 30-34C idle at 3.7Ghz constantly is nice, I guess.
Tell me if i'm wrong, not sure about my reasoning here.

edit2: now it doesn't go above 3.7Ghz not even on couple cores, is w10 messing with me? performance is fine right now, so i'll leave it at that, very confusing


----------



## colorfuel

Did some F4A and T4B testing.

Positive: at stock clocks, XMP profile on 3200/CL14 boots and reboots straight away, when before I would get 1-2 F9 reboots.

Negative: ANY additional OC to the CPU that would easily boot on F3 takes me to an infinite F9 loop, solved only by removing the battery.

Certainly increasing sone voltages here and there would help, but since F3 gets met to 3.9Ghz/3200/CL14 alot easier, I'll stay on that atm.


----------



## mafio

Hi lads, after reading the whole thread I figure I might as well join the discussion.
Last week I got myself a 1700x, this nice Gigabyte k7 and an el-cheapo Crucial 2x16 GB double side DDR4 kit (part number: CT16G4DFD8213.C16FBR).
The IC used by Crucial for this kit are some obscure Micron C9BGN.

They run stable (5/6 hours of prime95 blend with custom 31000 MB of memory usage) at 2666 MHz 16-16-16-16-32 1T or 2933 MHz 18-18-18-18-32 1T with VDIMM 1.3 volt.
That's the best screenshot I can provide, hardware monitor softwares on Linux are still lacking proper Ryzen support so DRAM timings are not shown.
Top left of the screen is a small hackish Python script I wrote that displays various useful system information.

VSOC and VDDP are both set to normal for 2933 MHz cas18.
3200 MHz are no go regarding of voltages (tried up to 1.6 volt) or timings (up to 22-22-22-22-42 2T and some insanely relaxed subtimings), I am not sure if the problem are the RAM themselves or the CPU/AGESA tho.


----------



## westclox

Double post, sorry.


----------



## westclox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> That's the best screenshot I can provide, hardware monitor softwares on Linux are still lacking proper Ryzen support so DRAM timings are not shown.
> Top left of the screen is a small hackish Python script I wrote that displays various useful system information.
> 
> VSOC and VDDP are both set to normal for 2933 MHz cas18.
> 3200 MHz are no go regarding of voltages (tried up to 1.6 volt) or timings (up to 22-22-22-22-42 2T and some insanely relaxed subtimings), I am not sure if the problem are the RAM themselves or the CPU/AGESA tho.


Nice to see a K7 owner running Linux. I might go back to it and do an Arch installation one of these days. Would you mind sharing the script?


----------



## Henry E2180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still paranoid here, temps are fine, but should Vcore be this high, even short term? Ryzen Master says same thing.
> Optimized defaults.
> 
> UPDATE
> If anyone interested, with same "issue". Apparently it's simply ryzen balanced power setting in w10. Switch to normal balanced and it goes down to 0.8v idle 2Ghz. This is stupid, and it enables by default with driver installation for chipset. Took me two days to find out, finally.
> So when it runs at 90% all the time, as I understand it, XFR kicks in for 1.5v short(always under load?) term, still annoying, but temps are golden even under load, HWinfo for me still give 20C more compared to ryzen master and BIOS. 1600x 30-34C idle at 3.7Ghz constantly is nice, I guess.
> Tell me if i'm wrong, not sure about my reasoning here.
> 
> edit2: now it doesn't go above 3.7Ghz not even on couple cores, is w10 messing with me? performance is fine right now, so i'll leave it at that, very confusing


same issues, XFR doesn't work for me. If checking with HWinfo or Ryzen master the cores do go to 4.1, but only when the computer is idle, so pointless, and for about 0.00000001s. So little that the average clock speed does not change. Under load XFR does notwork, nor does boost......Sold as a 4.0GHz CPU. Yeh right, good one AMD









I OCed to 4.0 instead. Waiting for more stable BIOS without ROM Image errors before trying 4.1 to get my own 'XFR'


----------



## Backflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Henry E2180*
> 
> I OCed to 4.0 instead. Waiting for more stable BIOS without ROM Image errors before trying 4.1 to get my own 'XFR'


hard to tell if it's gigabyte issue/windows or the chip, reviewers mostly used CH6 and nobody complained.
What voltage can it hold 4.0 at? really tempted to OC now, thought i'd wait for next BIOS first too
oh also, do you run 1703 w10 as well?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westclox*
> 
> Nice to see a K7 owner running Linux. I might go back to it and do an Arch installation one of these days. Would you mind sharing the script?


I told you it's not pretty.








It must run as root because it parse the output of dmidecode to get some system information.

ryzeninfo.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Did some F4A and T4B testing.
> 
> Positive: at stock clocks, XMP profile on 3200/CL14 boots and reboots straight away, when before I would get 1-2 F9 reboots.
> 
> Negative: ANY additional OC to the CPU that would easily boot on F3 takes me to an infinite F9 loop, solved only by removing the battery.
> 
> Certainly increasing sone voltages here and there would help, but since F3 gets met to 3.9Ghz/3200/CL14 alot easier, I'll stay on that atm.


Now, after playing around in F3, out of curiosity, I went back to F4A and it seems now that I got it stable at 3.9/3264/CL14. I'm at stock voltages with LLC on extreme.

It has been stable so far, so I might try to lower the voltages a bit.

I swear, this platform is driving me crazy, lol.


----------



## webhead

Not having any luck with F4a, can't get it to boot with ram at 3200mhz. On F3 I can just use the 3200mhz xmp profile, add a little more voltage and be good to go.


----------



## hondaFAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Post back if it works out for you.


Ok, today I got some free time and updated my BIOS to F4A. The popping from the speakers (which occured ocasionally), which are connected on the back panel seems to have dissapeared. The headphones, which are connected on the front, seem to have just a sliiight hissing, almost unnoticeable. Clearly better now.

The problem I have tho`, is with my RAM. I have 2x16 Corsair stick, rated @3000Mhz. I tried to use their XMP profile, but it crashed (on BIOS F2). Today, after I flashed the new F4A BIOS version, tried again. With XMP, it just crashed and the motherboard automatically resetted. I tried the hard way, upped the latency (15-15-15-15-36) to 16-16-16-16-36 and tried 2666Mhz. This time the BIOS crashed and didn`t want to revert settings at all. I had to take out the side panel and press the reset CMOS button and then it worked. Any suggestions how to make those damn RAM sticks work? Right now, they only work at 2133Mhz







.


----------



## icecreamberni

My gaming 5 just decided to brick itself
Got it to boot after leaving it unplugged for 2 hours, successfully updated it to F5 (from F4), crashed while loading Windows and bricked itself again.
What am I supposed to do, besides contacting support?


----------



## VeritronX

I'm still on bios F3, and I think I've worked out why I had downclocking and downvolting working.. I just changed from 39.75x101.5 to 40x100.2 and it stopped working and the min and max fequency power options disappeared.. changing to 39.75x100.2 brought them back.

It looks like it works at 39.75x multi but not 40x


----------



## Henry E2180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> hard to tell if it's gigabyte issue/windows or the chip, reviewers mostly used CH6 and nobody complained.
> What voltage can it hold 4.0 at? really tempted to OC now, thought i'd wait for next BIOS first too
> oh also, do you run 1703 w10 as well?


tbh im not sure on lowest stable voltage as I believe iv ebeen having some memory stability issues despit XMP working on F3 @3200
now F4A is available I am able to change my tRC to 54 that is stated in the SPD on CPU-Z. previously the K7 set it to 75
so right now ive set my ram up manually and binned off XMP

CPU is 1.404 @ 4.0GHz which is 4.125 or something in BIOS.
But i think will go lower now system feels more stable with the RAM tweaks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecreamberni*
> 
> My gaming 5 just decided to brick itself
> Got it to boot after leaving it unplugged for 2 hours, successfully updated it to F5 (from F4), crashed while loading Windows and bricked itself again.
> What am I supposed to do, besides contacting support?


Turn off the PSU, remove the CMOS battery for at least 10 minutes to clear off the bricked settings.


----------



## bmwm3power

Hey guys.

i dont have auto tuning and eco option in app center. How can i use it?

Unbenannt.png 126k .png file


----------



## mafio

In case someone is interested I think I managed to stabilize my Crucial value dual rank 2x16 GB kit at 2933 MHz 16-18-16-16-32 1T with 1.35 volt.
Done 1 hour of Stressapptest without any problem, currently running prime95.
I also noticed that while Stressapptest is good at finding memory instability it doesn't really test the memory controller real well, it reports no errors with VSOC set to normal (1.1 volt) while prime95 blend with the same amount of used memory (around 31 GB) fails within a couple of minutes (black monitor, 00 post error code and fans at full speed).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> In case someone is interested I think I managed to stabilize my Crucial value dual rank 2x16 GB kit at 2933 MHz 16-18-16-16-32 1T with 1.35 volt.
> Done 1 hour of Stressapptest without any problem, currently running prime95.
> I also noticed that while Stressapptest is good at finding memory instability it doesn't really test the memory controller real well, it reports no errors with VSOC set to normal (1.1 volt) while prime95 blend with the same amount of used memory (around 31 GB) fails within a couple of minutes (black monitor, 00 post error code and fans at full speed).


It might not be VSOC but rather, VCore. Stressapptest can pass with a bit lower than Prime.

Most Blackscreen issues relate simply to the lack of VCore as mentioned.


----------



## Salva52

I have 2 1700x, i tried the new bios F4a, and works perfectly with my ram at 3200 xmp or manually, i would try the other cpu and with this it's impossible to go over 2133 without bootloop ????


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It might not be VSOC but rather, VCore. Stressapptest can pass with a bit lower than Prime.
> 
> Most Blackscreen issues relate simply to the lack of VCore as mentioned.


I usually find that's the case too, but this time bumping VSOC from 1.1 to 1.15 I went from black screen after 5 minutes to 5 hour prime95 stable.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> Ok, today I got some free time and updated my BIOS to F4A. The popping from the speakers (which occured ocasionally), which are connected on the back panel seems to have dissapeared. The headphones, which are connected on the front, seem to have just a sliiight hissing, almost unnoticeable. Clearly better now.
> 
> The problem I have tho`, is with my RAM. I have 2x16 Corsair stick, rated @3000Mhz. I tried to use their XMP profile, but it crashed (on BIOS F2). Today, after I flashed the new F4A BIOS version, tried again. With XMP, it just crashed and the motherboard automatically resetted. I tried the hard way, upped the latency (15-15-15-15-36) to 16-16-16-16-36 and tried 2666Mhz. This time the BIOS crashed and didn`t want to revert settings at all. I had to take out the side panel and press the reset CMOS button and then it worked. Any suggestions how to make those damn RAM sticks work? Right now, they only work at 2133Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you try increasing the ram voltage?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecreamberni*
> 
> My gaming 5 just decided to brick itself
> Got it to boot after leaving it unplugged for 2 hours, successfully updated it to F5 (from F4), crashed while loading Windows and bricked itself again.
> What am I supposed to do, besides contacting support?


Try reflashing the Bios again. Post back if that works out.


----------



## icecreamberni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Turn off the PSU, remove the CMOS battery for at least 10 minutes to clear off the bricked settings.


Did that and it worked
At least at first
PC turned off right after it booted into Windows 10
All I got was some USB overvoltage error (all that was connected was my mouse and keyboard and those are working fine) and it just shut down and bricked again


----------



## Miroslav

Oke guys, my new Ryzen 1700 rig is here but I am unable to reach higher DDR4 speeds. I have Trident Zs at 3600 cl15.
I didn't really have time, tried XMP1 @3200 but didn't work. Tomorrow I will try some more


----------



## hondaFAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Did you try increasing the ram voltage?


Ok, looks like the popping didn`t stop, but I noticed something after a long working session today. This annoying popping usually starts after I work for awhile in my work apps (CAD and redering software, Photoshop etc). I noticed it`s not based on CPU load, but rather based on peripherals input. When I render, rarely I hear a pop or two. However, when I`m working and using my mouse, 2-3 out of 10 click generate a pop. It seems very very wierd, and I believe it must have to do with the way the system processes input from USB and handles the audio driver. (At least it`s not hardware based, I hope).

About the RAM, no, I didn`t try to up the voltage. It`s working @1.35v.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salva52*
> 
> I have 2 1700x, i tried the new bios F4a, and works perfectly with my ram at 3200 xmp or manually, i would try the other cpu and with this it's impossible to go over 2133 without bootloop ????


Its the lottery. I've had two 1700X aswell. On the exact same board with the exact same Ram, the first one wouldnt boot 3200 at any CL, the second one boots 3200/Cl14 largely without issues. (Still getting the occasional F9 boot loop)

I'm still a bit puzzled as to what the mainboard manufacturers are supposed to do when it is clear that memory training is mainly related to the quality of the CPU.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I'm still on bios F3, and I think I've worked out why I had downclocking and downvolting working.. I just changed from 39.75x101.5 to 40x100.2 and it stopped working and the min and max fequency power options disappeared.. changing to 39.75x100.2 brought them back.
> 
> It looks like it works at 39.75x multi but not 40x


Yep just tried this on mine now and it indeed works for me too It seems like if you use solid number multipliers that's when it stays full speed and the power options goes away.

thanks for posting this been trying to figure this out lol

Ony thing im seeing tho is the voltage doeisnt stay low doing small tasks like browsing the net... Im guessing cause some cores shoot up to full speed.

Edit seems like windows balance does a better job than the ryzen profile with downclocking and downvolting .


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yep just tried this on mine now and it indeed works for me too It seems like if you use solid number multipliers that's when it stays full speed and the power options goes away.
> 
> thanks for posting this been trying to figure this out lol
> 
> Ony thing im seeing tho is the voltage doeisnt stay low doing small tasks like browsing the net... Im guessing cause some cores shoot up to full speed.
> 
> Edit seems like windows balance does a better job than the ryzen profile with downclocking and downvolting .


Nope still not down cloking on here.. Im at 38.25 x 100 nothing just sits at 3.83 (as read by windows)....


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Nope still not down cloking on here.. Im at 38.25 x 100 nothing just sits at 3.83 (as read by windows)....


Did you try other mutis? I got mine at 38.75 at the moment and it down clocks. Will try out more too see what it does in the meantime.


----------



## Backflash

Explain this to me please, I tried to OC and same thing, normally it should be handled automatically in for downclocking preserving p-states for lower clocks? as far as I understand gigabyte simply didn't do it.

But, i've seen 0.03v on Vcore at idle, while clock is showing at 3.9Ghz constant then it shoot up back to 1.3v, thought it was weird that it goes up and down at same clock. How does it work power draw wise at idle? More or the same as stock? Temps seem to be the same, one thing i'm not regretting is getting d15, gigabyte board though...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> Explain this to me please, I tried to OC and same thing, normally it should be handled automatically in for downclocking preserving p-states for lower clocks? as far as I understand gigabyte simply didn't do it.
> 
> But, i've seen 0.03v on Vcore at idle, while clock is showing at 3.9Ghz constant then it shoot up back to 1.3v, thought it was weird that it goes up and down at same clock. How does it work power draw wise at idle? More or the same as stock? Temps seem to be the same, one thing i'm not regretting is getting d15, gigabyte board though...


Monitoring software is wrong. Hwinfo under sv12 section is close to accurate. Ryzen master also seems to pick up right voltage. If it fluctuates in either of those two it's probably correct.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Did you try other mutis? I got mine at 38.75 at the moment and it down clocks. Will try out more too see what it does in the meantime.


Whether I use 39.00, 38.75, 38.50 or 38.25 I dont see downclocking. The options are not present either in none of the power plans.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Whether I use 39.00, 38.75, 38.50 or 38.25 I dont see downclocking. The options are not present either in none of the power plans.


Just out of curiosity... does booting into windows once with the backup F2 bios then going back to the F3 main bios help?


----------



## TopFox

I just watched Windows boot on Two M.2 SSDs in Raid 0.

I must have this.

Is that possible on this board?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> I just watched Windows boot on Two M.2 SSDs in Raid 0.
> 
> I must have this.
> 
> Is that possible on this board?


Not really. You'll probably want to wait for the full fat R9 Ryzen for dual m.2s running at a good speed.


----------



## TopFox

Finally found the answer elsewhere, NVMe RAID is intel exclusive.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Just out of curiosity... does booting into windows once with the backup F2 bios then going back to the F3 main bios help?


I'm on F4a atm, my backup bios is F3.

I'll give it a shot on F3 later today.


----------



## ZaSpecialist TV

Hey guys, I have a big issue after about 3 weeks of using this mobo. I installed last night some of the programs from mobo's website and it was working fine before going to bed. Today I turn on the pc and windows 10 (oem version) is stuck in a blue recovery screen and asks me to press enter or f8. The things is...usb ports do not work behind the pc and no matter where I plug the keyboard, it is not powering on to press any button. Im starting to hate buying ryzen with all those problems I keep having but this one seems unfixable. Do you guys have any suggestions please? Thanks!


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I'm on F4a atm, my backup bios is F3.
> 
> I'll give it a shot on F3 later today.


The bios it was working on with partial multipliers was F3, I've not tried the newer beta bios


----------



## Scottland

Hmm, my K7 just seems to have randomly died on me. Won't power on at all, PSU is working but no signs of life at all at the moment. Have got it unplugged at the moment hoping that helps...

Edit, pulling the CMOS battery eventually worked - but it wasn't until all the cables (e.g. displayport/ethernet) were unplugged when it suddenly sprang to life.


----------



## redempta61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> Hmm, my K7 just seems to have randomly died on me. Won't power on at all, PSU is working but no signs of life at all at the moment. Have got it unplugged at the moment hoping that helps...
> 
> Edit, pulling the CMOS battery eventually worked - but it wasn't until all the cables (e.g. displayport/ethernet) were unplugged when it suddenly sprang to life.


Hwinfo running before the shutdown ?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I'm on F4a atm, my backup bios is F3.
> 
> I'll give it a shot on F3 later today.


If you set it to dual Bios will the backup bios flash to the same bios version automatically?


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> If you set it to dual Bios will the backup bios flash to the same bios version automatically?


I dont know, since I prefer switching the bios myself, I've never used the dualbios feature.

But I wouldnt think so. Since a corrupted flash would then kill bith bioses at the same time.


----------



## Cliffy

HI - Been testing the Beta Bios F4A for Gigabyte Gaming K7. Running a 1700X with 16GB GSkill Tridentz DDR4 3600 CL16 (Samsung B Die) along with my STRIX GTX 1080. Boot drive is 950 PRO M.2 and Game drive is 2* Samsung 850 EVO in RAID 0 (windows )

So far really liking the gigabyte Gaming K7 although I cannot raise the BCLK past 104.5 for love nor money.

CPUZ









cpuz benchmark









CINEBENCH









AIDA64 Memory Bench









CrystalMark SAMSUNG 960 NVME










CRYSTAL MARK SAMSUNG 950 EVO (Windows RAID)










3DMARK PlUS SYSTEM TEMPS & VOLTAGE


----------



## kushorange

With the dual BIOS, you can load with the good/backup bios, and then once you are in the bios screen you can switch the bios switch and then use qflash. It will keep the good/backup bios the same and only flash the bad bios you switched to.

Here are gigabyte's instructions:

Question: My BIOS is borked, how do I flash it?
First make sure your board is set to single BIOS mode.
Boot off the good BIOS (a)
Once in the BIOS flip the switch to the bad BIOS (b)
Use Qflash to flash the bad BIOS. After it completed the board may power cycle 3-5 times. This is normal. Give it about 2 minutes and it should boot.

This works great for me, and allows me to keep it on single bios mode when overclocking or tweaking. Then if I mess up the bios so it won't boot or allow me back into bios, I can switch over the backup bios to flash/recover the main bios.

Also, being in single bios mode will stop it from booting from the backup bios if your settings fail. This will stop the problem of getting to windows and seeing all your settings are default.

So, my advice is keep the bios switch in single bios mode, and manually change the switch for the bios you want.


----------



## colorfuel

@Cliffy Please rerun the Cinebench test on high priority. This result seems a bit low.

Otherwise, nice OC.


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Just out of curiosity... does booting into windows once with the backup F2 bios then going back to the F3 main bios help?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Whether I use 39.00, 38.75, 38.50 or 38.25 I dont see downclocking. The options are not present either in none of the power plans.


This has been answered a few times, down clocking only seems to be working like that with the 1700, not the 1700x or 1800x.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> This has been answered a few times, down clocking only seems to be working like that with the 1700, not the 1700x or 1800x.


Honestly, Ihave read ALOT these last weeks and this must have slipped by. Thanks.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I dont know, since I prefer switching the bios myself, I've never used the dualbios feature.
> 
> But I wouldnt think so. Since a corrupted flash would then kill bith bioses at the same time.


Does Gigabyte have it set to dual Bios by default?


----------



## colorfuel

Not as far as I remember. But I could be wrong. I've been tinkering with this board alot in these last weeks.


----------



## furkandeger

I wasn't able to test in depth but is there anyone else whose audio crackling issues got resolved with the latest wave of bios updates? Mine seems to be fixed with f6d on Gaming 5. Used it all day and there were no crackles.

Anyone?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cliffy*
> 
> HI - Been testing the Beta Bios F4A for Gigabyte Gaming K7. Running a 1700X with 16GB GSkill Tridentz DDR4 3600 CL16 (Samsung B Die) along with my STRIX GTX 1080. Boot drive is 950 PRO M.2 and Game drive is 2* Samsung 850 EVO in RAID 0 (windows )
> 
> So far really liking the gigabyte Gaming K7 although I cannot raise the BCLK past 104.5 for love nor money.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPUZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpuz benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CINEBENCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 Memory Bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrystalMark SAMSUNG 960 NVME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRYSTAL MARK SAMSUNG 950 EVO (Windows RAID)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMARK PlUS SYSTEM TEMPS & VOLTAGE


For higher BCLK, set PCIE Mode to 1.0 or 2.0. The range will be higher.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Does Gigabyte have it set to dual Bios by default?


Yes. It is by default, set at Dual BIOS and the Main BIOS being used.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes. It is by default, set at Dual BIOS and the Main BIOS being used.


Thanks that is what I like.When I flash the Bios with default settings does the backup bios get updated automatically?


----------



## mus1mus

Nope.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope.


So what happens if I have a bad flash or failed Bios settings, Also how do you update the backup Bios?


----------



## mus1mus

Single BIOS Mode. I have discussed this a numerous times.

Dual BIOS Mode is sheet.









There are a couple of DIP Switches for this function.

1. BIOS Position - Selects between Main and Back-Up BIOS.
2. Single BIOS (SB) Mode - Enable disables DUAL BIOS function.

When Single BIOS Mode is on, you will have the capability to switch between BIOS positions, Flash each, and roll back to a working BIOS when things fail.

This does not resolve the issue related to bricking. BIOS corruption must be your prompt to pull out that CMOS Battery.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Single BIOS Mode. I have discussed this a numerous times.
> 
> Dual BIOS Mode is sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of DIP Switches for this function.
> 
> 1. BIOS Position - Selects between Main and Back-Up BIOS.
> 2. Single BIOS (SB) Mode - Enable disables DUAL BIOS function.
> 
> When Single BIOS Mode is on, you will have the capability to switch between BIOS positions, Flash each, and roll back to a working BIOS when things fail.
> 
> This does not resolve the issue related to bricking. BIOS corruption must be your prompt to pull out that CMOS Battery.


If it won't post can't folks just short the clear CMOS pins?


----------



## mus1mus

There are things you can't clear with Clear CMOS on this platform.


----------



## Scottland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redempta61*
> 
> Hwinfo running before the shutdown ?


I always have it running in the background, however on this instance it happened to be open in the foreground too.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys i went to setup raid 0 in bios with my 2 1tb wds it created it fine which is for a game drive ony. My ssd is my windows drive but even tho i have it setup to boot to my ssd first it keeps saying insert a bootable media drive instead of going to windows....

But if i disable raid and disconnect the raid drives it boots to the ssd fine?

It kinda seems like when you put the controller on raid it seems like it thinks everything is raid? Even tho on the raid start up screen after splash screen it shows the raid 0 r/w than shows my ssd and my other hdd as non raid...

Or is this board raid ony when you put it on raid? which wouldn't make sense at all tho...

On the raid start up screen it does say the raid is in first spot so maybe that's overriding the boot? Tho i cant seem to change that order in raid setup...


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm i just went ahead and just use disk manger in windows to create the raid 0. And results looks good. That speed is around my saber kitty speed when i had the drives in that setup threw bios. Maybe a bit faster. That and these drives are about 7 to 8 years old so they not new drives.

Is there a difference doing it from windows vs bios?

I would love to get it working in bios but yea my ssd will not boot when raid is enabled... They really don't give any options in bios for raid either like have raid on these ports and others are non raid ports....



Also did hear windows raid you pretty much can move it from system to system than the bios raid which it depends on the chipset. So maybe windows raid is better to stay with. as long there isn't a problem with speed...

Just wish i can buy a 1tb ssd and i wouldn't have to bother with raid lol


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericchaipc*
> 
> CPU Clock Speed : 3.825 with 1.368 - 1.380 v
> 
> Bios version: F2 can boot up once or twice with 3200 with 1.2 soc , 1.45 vdimm. F9 after few time restart .
> 
> Ram Speed : 2933 16,17,17,17 36
> 
> Ram Spec : G Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16D-16TZR
> 
> what i can achieve on F2 bios i cant get i t boot on F3 bios . Anyone having same issues ????


use bios f3e its perfect
also they added ram section for xmp profiles i think

i am using f3e

normally cant boot my 2400cl10 rams with f2 f3
but f3e works perfect.

make ram section auto to enabled


----------



## Oceaon

use bios f3e its perfect
also they added ram section for xmp profiles i think

i am using f3e

normally cant boot my 2400cl10 rams with f2 f3
but f3e works perfect.

make ram section auto to enabled[/quote]

I also went back to F3E. For me is just way more stable at higher clocks with lower temps.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> I also went back to F3E. For me is just way more stable at higher clocks with lower temps.


How much is "way more"?

Is it quantifiable or just a feeling?


----------



## furkandeger

Interesting info... I tried the new F6D bios with AGESA 1.0.0.5 and I was unable to run my Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB 3200 CL16 ram at 2666, which was the highest bootable with previous bios versions. Yesterday I tried the new bios again but this time first I applied my overclock (I'm using a r7 1700 btw) to 3.9 GHz and gave 2666 another go and... It worked like always.

The interesting info here is while overclocking I didn't touch vsoc or ddr4 voltage (it's 1.35). I only increased CPU Vcore and Vcore LLC. SoC is default...

So...

How?

I am presuming above 2666 will also work once I can set the correct command rate.


----------



## Cliffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For higher BCLK, set PCIE Mode to 1.0 or 2.0. The range will be higher.


Hi - Tried setting it to PCIe 2.0 but couldn't get any further. Will my M.2 drive be causing this?


----------



## westclox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> I wasn't able to test in depth but is there anyone else whose audio crackling issues got resolved with the latest wave of bios updates? Mine seems to be fixed with f6d on Gaming 5. Used it all day and there were no crackles.
> 
> Anyone?


Yeah, tested this once again because of your post, and with F4A I'm not hearing any distortion or crackling anymore. This is with Windows drivers and nothing else installed. I'll edit this if the issue comes back.

It's funny how Gigabyte themselves don't know what their BIOS iterations are changing. The technical marketing guy Matt over at their forums seems pretty competent, but wasn't able to list any changes with the latest K7 beta BIOS pertaining to audio other than the ability to disable on-board audio altogether.

I guess this might be an unintended fix, but even so, is it so hard to keep for the BIOS engineers guys to keep a decent change log? For God's sake.

EDIT: Spoke too soon. After a few minutes the hissing comes back.


----------



## westclox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cliffy*
> 
> Hi - Tried setting it to PCIe 2.0 but couldn't get any further. Will my M.2 drive be causing this?


Here I can't go over 104 MHz either, even with PCIe 2.0 and a severely reduced CPU multiplier. With something around 110 MHz BLCK and a reduced (less than 30 I believe) CPU multi it will start booting, but freeze entirely before completing post. No chance of even getting to Windows.

From YouTube videos, reviews etc. I've seen, with other boards like the Taichi and the Asus CHV people seem to be able to do 130 Mhz...

I bet this is either a Gigabyte-specific issue or a silicon-lottery thing with our CPU samples.


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westclox*
> 
> Yeah, tested this once again because of your post, and with F4A I'm not hearing any distortion or crackling anymore. This is with Windows drivers and nothing else installed. I'll edit this if the issue comes back.
> 
> It's funny how Gigabyte themselves don't know what their BIOS iterations are changing. The technical marketing guy Matt over at their forums seems pretty competent, but wasn't able to list any changes with the latest K7 beta BIOS pertaining to audio other than the ability to disable on-board audio altogether.
> 
> I guess this might be an unintended fix, but even so, is it so hard to keep for the BIOS engineers guys to keep a decent change log? For God's sake.
> 
> EDIT: Spoke too soon. After a few minutes the hissing comes back.


Yeah, I think there is a miscommunication between Gigabyte US (Matt) and Gigabyte development team (who are probably located in Thailand). I believe they don't really provide a changelog to Matt to begin with. He's still doing a good job though.

Hmm... I don't know, I've been using the front panel since two days now and I'm yet to experience crackling. But to be honest I wasn't able to test with my everyday headset (HyperX Cloud) because I sent it for an RMA (different story, it has to do with its mic). However, in my own way, I had found a reliable method to reproduce the issue which is to touch or plug anything to the front panel pink socket while I had a headset connected to the front panel green socket, and so far, this hasn't reproduced the issue. Moreover, I haven't been able to experience the issue with any headphones or earbuds with which I was experiencing the issue.

Is it just hissing that came back or is it outright crackling/distortion? I mean perhaps it has to do with your front panel audio wiring?

Edit: Nevermind, just tried my phone's headphones and the issue is still there.


----------



## westclox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> Yeah, I think there is a miscommunication between Gigabyte US (Matt) and Gigabyte development team (who are probably located in Thailand). I believe they don't really provide a changelog to Matt to begin with. He's still doing a good job though.
> 
> Hmm... I don't know, I've been using the front panel since two days now and I'm yet to experience crackling. But to be honest I wasn't able to test with my everyday headset (HyperX Cloud) because I sent it for an RMA (different story, it has to do with its mic). However, in my own way, I had found a reliable method to reproduce the issue which is to touch or plug anything to the front panel pink socket while I had a headset connected to the front panel green socket, and so far, this hasn't reproduced the issue. Moreover, I haven't been able to experience the issue with any headphones or earbuds with which I was experiencing the issue.
> 
> Is it just hissing that came back or is it outright crackling/distortion? I mean perhaps it has to do with your front panel audio wiring?


All of the above. After disconnecting the cable and connecting again It takes a while to re-appear.

I've tried setting the back I/O mic in to line out and disabling front panel audio jack detection to no avail. I could use the mic in to speaker out trick, but volume gets too low on my Sennheiser HD 598 headphones.

My case is a Corsair Air 540 with pretty decent shielding on the front panel audio cables. I used it with my previous AM3+ sytem, and had no front panel audio issues at all. And as matter of fact, from reading people's reports on this, I don't think this issue is case-related at all. Gigabyte needs to gives us an official, clear position here. Is it a hardware issue? Is it a software issue? Can they solve or not? As with most other issues, communication is too limited and things are pretty confusing right now.


----------



## gordesky1

New beta bios didn't fix the front sound issue for me But as long as i used headphones with a short cable 3 too 5 feet it works perfect. But longer cables that's 9 feet to 10feet has the issue on the front.

I message gigabyte about it on fb which takes long to get back but they do get back... And they told me maybe its the cable being a cheap one or something and causing interference cause its long. Tho im pretty sure the sen 598se cable is not really cheap.

Was thinking of getting a better cable with better shielding maybe in the future and seeing what that does. Now i do notice if i move long cable around when connected i hear more hissing and crackling/distortion.

IDK...


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westclox*
> 
> All of the above. After disconnecting the cable and connecting again It takes a while to re-appear.
> 
> I've tried setting the back I/O mic in to line out and disabling front panel audio jack detection to no avail. I could use the mic in to speaker out trick, but volume gets too low on my Sennheiser HD 598 headphones.
> 
> My case is a Corsair Air 540 with pretty decent shielding on the front panel audio cables. I used it with my previous AM3+ sytem, and had no front panel audio issues at all. And as matter of fact, from reading people's reports on this, I don't think this issue is case-related at all. Gigabyte needs to gives us an official, clear position here. Is it a hardware issue? Is it a software issue? Can they solve or not? As with most other issues, communication is too limited and things are pretty confusing right now.


I'm 99% sure it's a hardware issue, but we'll never know unless Gigabyte gives us an official reply.


----------



## mafio

At least you have front panel audio working, on Linux it does not work at all, good thing is that I don't use it anyway, still sucks tho.
Thank you Realtek.


----------



## yuannan

Sorry if this cause conflict but I was wondering if I should get the k7 or the VI HERO. The hero seems better to OC with but from videos I've seen the k7 has most of all of the features the asus board has. Plus it's around 40 euros cheaper for me.

No it matter that much but the k7 also has 2 usb 3.0 headers which I kind of want so I can use my card reader and still have my front 3.0 ports.


----------



## Cliffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westclox*
> 
> Here I can't go over 104 MHz either, even with PCIe 2.0 and a severely reduced CPU multiplier. With something around 110 MHz BLCK and a reduced (less than 30 I believe) CPU multi it will start booting, but freeze entirely before completing post. No chance of even getting to Windows.
> 
> From YouTube videos, reviews etc. I've seen, with other boards like the Taichi and the Asus CHV people seem to be able to do 130 Mhz...
> 
> I bet this is either a Gigabyte-specific issue or a silicon-lottery thing with our CPU samples.


Ye, I just get an E6 error but not idea what that means


----------



## gordesky1

Has anyone used raid on their k7? I tried to setup raid 0 threw bios with 2 wd 1gb blacks which i use for game drive ony it created fine. But no matter what i do my ssd wont boot in windows which is my main boot drive and i have selected it as the main boot drive too.

It keeps saying no boot volume found and says please insert bootable media.. But if i turn off raid it boots right to windows...

After the splash screen it shows the raid 0 /r/w 1st than on the bottom of the raid it shows my 2 non raid drives ssd and backup drive. I even tried the f12 boot option and selected the ssd...

It seems like once raid is enabled it overrides the boot settings and wants to boot first...

My saberkitty am3 all i did on that is created the raid and set my ssd as to boot first and it boots right to windows with out any issues..

What sucks im probably the 1 of the few that still uses a raid as a game drive and my ssd as boot cause everyone mostly has a bigger ssd which they don't need raid.. lol

In the mean time i just setup raid stripped in disk manager which so far seems fine and performance looks good as what i got on my saberkitty am3 when that was setup threw the bios.

But i still want too know why its not booting when setting up threw bios...



Edit Tho maybe its because i needed raid enabled before installing windows... This ssd windows 10 came from my am3 machine which booted right up just needed to deleted a dll file first.

Tho my am3 machine had windows installed before raid was enabled on that and i never had a issue... But than again the saberkitty board had more settings when raid was enabled like ide and ahci.. This board is very limited in that part...


----------



## CapnCrunch53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Has anyone used raid on their k7? I tried to setup raid 0 threw bios with 2 wd 1gb blacks which i use for game drive ony it created fine. But no matter what i do my ssd wont boot in windows which is my main boot drive and i have selected it as the main boot drive too.


I'm running Windows on a 950 Evo m.2 SSD on this board, and I have 2 2TB Caviar Blacks in RAID0. I believe I even installed Windows on the SSD before I added the other drives, as you did, switching the SATA mode from AHCI to RAID. Windows boots fine for me off the SSD. However my SSD is m.2, not SATA, so it might be unaffected by the SATA controller. I assume your SSD is a SATA one?

Windows doesn't like changing SATA mode after the OS is installed. Honestly I'd probably recommend a fresh install, which is a good idea anyways with a new platform, but there are ways to change the SATA mode. I would check out this link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-installation and follow the instructions for switching from AHCI to RAID in Windows 8, it should be the same for 10. Back up anything important first, to be safe. Make sure you do actually have the RAID driver installed.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch53*
> 
> I'm running Windows on a 950 Evo m.2 SSD on this board, and I have 2 2TB Caviar Blacks in RAID0. I believe I even installed Windows on the SSD before I added the other drives, as you did, switching the SATA mode from AHCI to RAID. Windows boots fine for me off the SSD. However my SSD is m.2, not SATA, so it might be unaffected by the SATA controller. I assume your SSD is a SATA one?
> 
> Windows doesn't like changing SATA mode after the OS is installed. Honestly I'd probably recommend a fresh install, which is a good idea anyways with a new platform, but there are ways to change the SATA mode. I would check out this link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-installation and follow the instructions for switching from AHCI to RAID in Windows 8, it should be the same for 10. Back up anything important first, to be safe. Make sure you do actually have the RAID driver installed.


yea its sata ocz agility4 so could be it. Just find it strange when my saber kitty am3 didn't have the issue but yea it had more settings for raid which is probably why it worked.

I would do a clean install but really don't want to go threw with it right now sense everything is running smoothly and i have everything how i want it lol...

Good to know you can change it

Also i was thinking of just using the windows raid for now sense performance seems the same as when i had them setup in bios raid on my am3 setup. But sense i never used the windows type raid before should i be using a raid driver for it or don't windows raid use one?


----------



## ladduro

Hi all,

First time poster and first time overclocker.







I went trough most of the posts, but I would like confirmation that my settings are solid for long term.

I am aiming for 3.8 GHz at the moment. RAM is set to 2933 with 16 16 16 16 36 and 1.35V. Ram is Gskill F4-3600C16-8GTZ. Could not get it to 3200 with any timing.Looking forward to BIOS that will support 3600 RAM.

Multiplier 38, BCLK Auto, CPU Vcore Normal, offset +0.0 (yes, offset is set to 0), SOC 1.1V

Both LLC on High. Everything else on default (AUTO where the case is).

Temp at load is hovering around 76C (ryzen master) using a relatively cheap air cooler. Still waiting for Noctua to ship their free adapter









What do you guys think? Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## mafio

I would set all the voltages manually at their default value, VSOC 1.1 volt is way too high and unneeded for that memory frequency.
For some ******ed reason Gigabyte decided it would be a good idea to automatically bump VSOC from 0.9 volt to 1.1 volt when the 29.33 memory multiplier is used.
VCore is also pretty high for that frequency, you could probably get away with 1.25/1.3 volt under load at that CPU frequency.


----------



## ladduro

1.1 is VSOC default based on BIOS default settings.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> 1.1 is VSOC default based on BIOS default settings.


Run Load optimized defaults and then check PC health BIOS section, you will see that VSOC default is 0.9 volt, not 1.1 volt.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Run Load optimized defaults and then check PC health BIOS section, you will see that VSOC default is 0.9 volt, not 1.1 volt.


Maybe the voltage is 1.1 on different Bios version?


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> First time poster and first time overclocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went trough most of the posts, but I would like confirmation that my settings are solid for long term.
> 
> I am aiming for 3.8 GHz at the moment. RAM is set to 2933 with 16 16 16 16 36 and 1.35V. Ram is Gskill F4-3600C16-8GTZ. Could not get it to 3200 with any timing.Looking forward to BIOS that will support 3600 RAM.
> 
> Multiplier 38, BCLK Auto, CPU Vcore Normal, offset +0.0 (yes, offset is set to 0), SOC 1.1V
> 
> Both LLC on High. Everything else on default (AUTO where the case is).
> 
> Temp at load is hovering around 76C (ryzen master) using a relatively cheap air cooler. Still waiting for Noctua to ship their free adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Any advice is welcomed.


Anyway, this configuration is crashing after 30 mins of small fft in p95


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Anyway, this configuration is crashing after 30 mins of small fft in p95


Black screen or worker dropping because of error?


----------



## ladduro

Prime95 crashing.


----------



## ladduro

Now, I have left everything CPU related to Auto but changed the ratio to 38. I can see the core voltage in CPUz scaling up and down (core speed stuck at 3.8) on idle.

On load i taken a PS. Is there any major disadvantage of leaving everything on auto?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Now, I have left everything CPU related to Auto but changed the ratio to 38. I can see the core voltage in CPUz scaling up and down (core speed stuck at 3.8) on idle.
> 
> On load i taken a PS. Is there any major disadvantage of leaving everything on auto?


If it runs fine leave it on Auto.







The CPU temperature looks a little high with stress testing?


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> If it runs fine leave it on Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU temperature looks a little high with stress testing?


The more I test, the more I start believing my chepo cooler is the culprit. Every time I reach 82C it's either a BSOD or a reboot. Will wait for noctua adapter and then will retry with new cooler. Maybe new BIOS will be available as well.


----------



## VeritronX

Not sure if this helps with all the confusion around temp readings on X chips, but my 1700 is prime stable at 74C but crashes at 77C at 4002Mhz.. So temp can make a difference.


----------



## ladduro

Right on time I received the NM-AM4 adapter from noctua and mounted my NH-U12P SE2. Unfortunately the cooler in pull push config with 2 NF-P12 PWM still not good enough for decent temp and it still spikes to around 80C when gloriously crashes.

It appears I am in business for a new cooler







Any recommendations ?


----------



## furkandeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Right on time I received the NM-AM4 adapter from noctua and mounted my NH-U12P SE2. Unfortunately the cooler in pull push config with 2 NF-P12 PWM still not good enough for decent temp and it still spikes to around 80C when gloriously crashes.
> 
> It appears I am in business for a new cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations ?


Perhaps not push SoC voltage so much if you do not need it. It has a significant effect on temps.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> Perhaps not push SoC voltage so much if you do not need it. It has a significant effect on temps.


I tried with 0.9 and it is table in cinebench, but crashes on prime when temp spikes at around 80.


----------



## Backflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Right on time I received the NM-AM4 adapter from noctua and mounted my NH-U12P SE2. Unfortunately the cooler in pull push config with 2 NF-P12 PWM still not good enough for decent temp and it still spikes to around 80C when gloriously crashes.
> 
> It appears I am in business for a new cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations ?


Change software to HWInfo instead of HWMonitor will clear up some temperature confusion, at least it did for me.
I think your problem is not temperature.
OC is too small for it to crash from temps, people run 4.0 at 75C 1.4v on stock coolers no problems. There is also a chance you lost silicon lottery, which is rare with these chips.
Did you try running stability tests on stock settings? Is your OS clean installed? Rare but it has some issues.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> Change software to HWInfo instead of HWMonitor will clear up some temperature confusion, at least it did for me.
> I think your problem is not temperature.
> OC is too small for it to crash from temps, people run 4.0 at 75C 1.4v on stock coolers no problems. There is also a chance you lost silicon lottery, which is rare with these chips.
> Did you try running stability tests on stock settings? Is your OS clean installed? Rare but it has some issues.


I am now back at stock, everything auto, except ram voltage to 1.35V and 2966MHz for ram and adjusted timings to 16-16-16-16-36.

Running p95 for the last hour and it is stable at around 66C. PS attached.

Even if I leave everything on auto and change the multiplier to 38 I cant get it in p95 for more than 30 mins. Windows is clean install, case is ventilated with 4 noctua in and one out.

Most likely I am too noob for overclocking.











Later Edit: Went back into BIOS and changed the clock to 38, everything else on auto. Crash after 15 mins of p95 small. Temp reached 80C. Hmm, strange


----------



## ladduro

Should I try a different thermal paste? Or a new one? I have an arctic mx4 that is about 5 years old. Not sure if those expire or not.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Should I try a different thermal paste? Or a new one? I have an arctic mx4 that is about 5 years old. Not sure if those expire or not.


tdie would be the accurate temperature measurement you've got available there. Should not shut down from thermal limit at 80, real internal shutdown happens at 115c actual, Throttling should not occur until 95c on one of the sensors tctl uses (20+)

your vcore would seem to be low,

your vrm temps are unfortunately in ilne with what we see from k7 boards gigabyte should do something bout those. they do have a bios change available that should help a lot.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> tdie would be the accurate temperature measurement you've got available there. Should not shut down from thermal limit at 80, real internal shutdown happens at 115c actual, Throttling should not occur until 95c on one of the sensors tctl uses (20+)
> 
> your vcore would seem to be low,
> 
> your vrm temps are unfortunately in ilne with what we see from k7 boards gigabyte should do something bout those. they do have a bios change available that should help a lot.


Do you have any recommendation on voltages I could try ?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Do you have any recommendation on voltages I could try ?


Self confessed noob or no you were headed the right direction. prime not crashing instantly? vcore's in the right neighborhood. either set it higher than auto has it set, or more likely set it there and apply llc to stop vdroop from causing crash when prime transitions between test phases.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Self confessed noob or no you were headed the right direction. prime not crashing instantly? vcore's in the right neighborhood. either set it higher than auto has it set, or more likely set it there and apply llc to stop vdroop from causing crash when prime transitions between test phases.


Both LLC? Or just one? Should I go to Extreme if needed or stop to High?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Both LLC? Or just one? Should I go to Extreme if needed or stop to High?


Where you started at before for voltages was fine. soc is perfectly fine at 1.1 and any llc you apply to it should be safe to the best of my knowledge. auto would be fine if ram problem shows up can adjust it later.

vcore llc I would not use extreme unless I were tuning at very low voltages where llc overshoot wasn't a potential problem.


----------



## Wbroach23

When's the Next BIOS update Y'all? I kinda don't really want to mess with anymore stuff till it's a little more predictable lol. I'm a little lazy


----------



## yendor

Rumor has one about two weeks out. End of may, start of june.


----------



## VeritronX

On the cooler front, I have custom water cooling with an ek supremacy evo am4 block that uses the stock backplate, 360mm radiator, 3x 1850rpm GT's and a 10w ddc pump and my fans get to over 1700rpm to keep it below 75C during prime95 or linpack at 4ghz and 1.4v.. realbench and gaming it stays in the 50's to low 60's at 1250rpm.

Also that prime95 temp is not immediate, it sits around 62C for the first bunch of tests doing blend on 14gb of ram.


----------



## Jakuarella

Hi guys,

Here are the components I have:
- R7 1700
- Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 Motherboard
- 16GB G.Skill Trident Z CL16 3600Mhz

The problem I have: CPU multiplier is stuck at 32x inside Windows 10.

More details: the multiplier gets stuck at 32 whenever I OC either RAM or BCLK. I can set the CPU multiplier to any value in BIOS, but windows always shows 32x. I can then use Ryzen Master application to further push the CPU frequency and it has no problem running at 3700+ MHz.

Windows power plans have no effect on this.
3199MHz is the maximum frequency the CPU can achieve in Windows under load without Ryzen Master.

Is there something I'm doing that locks the multiplier? Anyone knows why this could happen?

Here's my BIOS settings:


http://imgur.com/Q56LZ


Any help is appreciated!

Currently running RAM @3400 with 3.750MHz on the CPU (maybe, Ryzen master doesn't accurately display cpu freq atm). Stable AF.


----------



## mus1mus

Follow the guide here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/300_50#post_25993168

Alternatively, you can download this in pdf form.

mus1musOCGuide.pdf 2410k .pdf file


----------



## Jakuarella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Follow the guide here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/300_50#post_25993168
> 
> Alternatively, you can download this in pdf form.
> 
> mus1musOCGuide.pdf 2410k .pdf file


Hey, I did follow your guide yesterday but the issue is still there. Also I get higher freq by going with fixed values for voltages. The only problem is the Windows does not recognise the CPU multiplier I set in BIOS...


----------



## mus1mus

That'd be weird AF. lol

I suggest you clear that BIOS by removing the CMOS Battery for 10 minutes. or
Set Windows to high performance for a try.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakuarella*
> 
> Hey, I did follow your guide yesterday but the issue is still there. Also I get higher freq by going with fixed values for voltages. The only problem is the Windows does not recognise the CPU multiplier I set in BIOS...


What are you looking at in windows that shows you the cpu multi? Screenshot , post..


----------



## mus1mus

this^^

+1


----------



## Jakuarella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> What are you looking at in windows that shows you the cpu multi? Screenshot , post..


Looking at CPU-Z and HWinfo, both show the same. Windows freq reporting is borked, showing stupid frequencies. Also, Cinebench tests I did support the frequency displayed in CPUZ and HWinfo.


----------



## mus1mus

Worst case, you need to install a fresh OS


----------



## Jakuarella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Worst case, you need to install a fresh OS


But I just installed it


----------



## Jakuarella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That'd be weird AF. lol
> 
> I suggest you clear that BIOS by removing the CMOS Battery for 10 minutes. or
> Set Windows to high performance for a try.


Same results. Whenever I touch the bclk or ram settings, multiplier is stuck in windows.


----------



## mus1mus

SS


----------



## Jakuarella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> SS


I'm at work right now and can't provide a screenshot (i think that's what you meant).
Basically you can have a look in my original post at the bios setup. After I boot to Win:
- CPUZ multiplier 32.0x
- CPUZ frequency is 32.0 * BCLK
- HW info multiplier is 32.0x
- HW info frequency is 32.0 * BCLK
- Windows task manager frequency is 3.? shifting around a lot.
- Ryzen master freq reports a slightly lower frequency than CPU-Z and HW info (about 100MHz slower)
At this point I can dial up the frequency in Ryzen Master to 3650 and it will report it as 3650. But CPUZ and HW info will report it as 100MHz higher. I tend to believe that CPUz and HWinfo report the correct frequency because Cinebench results compared to other people's results validate that.

I will do a clean Bios reflash after I get off work and if that solves it...I'mnout of ideas at this point.


----------



## Jakuarella

@mus1mus can you try to replicate my bios settings and see if you run into any issues? no need to go for 3400 ddr, whatver works and your setup is fine. Much appreciated!


----------



## mus1mus

I can't for now.

Try the Power Options first.
2. Try the CMOS/BIOS CLear.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can't for now.
> 
> Try the Power Options first.
> 2. Try the CMOS/BIOS CLear.




That should net him higher multi.. no?


----------



## mus1mus

Depends on what's happening within Windows.

SS is the key.


----------



## Scottland

Not sure what's going on with mine at the moment, but in the last week I've had to reset the cmos (via battery pull) at least 3/4 times after shutting down the machine. It has been fine and stable for 3/4 weeks now and I've not been into the BIOS in that time - yet all of a sudden issues?

I know the no power issue has been mentioned before, and a cmos battery pull does work - but not sure why this is repeating itself just since last weekend?









Has there been a windows update that might have affected it?


----------



## akama

Heya!

I just got a random question regarding my temps + voltages.

My speccs are:

CPU: _Ryzen 1600X @ Stock_
CPUcooler: _Noctua NH-D15_
MOBO: _Gigabyte K7_
RAM: _G.Skill 3200 2x8GB @ 2666 MHz 16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR)_
PSU: _EVGA Supernova G2 650W_
GPU: _R9 380 Strix 4GB_ (Buying a RX580 later on)

I got everything on defaultsettings/auto on bios @ F3, except the soc voltage that I changed to 1.0v because it was hovering around 1.25v on auto settings .. No idea why.

What is bothering me the most is that my Vcore on auto is jumping between 1.26V to 1.45V and if I open Ryzen Master and check the idle temp 50c while the vcore is mostly at 1.45V, is 50c normal at idle with this beefy cooler?

Inside HWinfo+hardwaremonitor the Vcore is also jumping between 1.26V to 1.45V.

I've checked also reapplied the heatsink + new thermalpaste and the temp is still 48c on idle in both Ryzen Master + hwinfo.

Wondering if these values are normal if not, what should I do?


----------



## chrismk23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Heya!
> 
> I just got a random question regarding my temps + voltages.
> 
> My speccs are:
> 
> CPU: _Ryzen 1600X @ Stock_
> CPUcooler: _Noctua NH-D15_
> MOBO: _Gigabyte K7_
> RAM: _G.Skill 3200 2x8GB @ 2666 MHz 16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR)_
> PSU: _EVGA Supernova G2 650W_
> GPU: _R9 380 Strix 4GB_ (Buying a RX580 later on)
> 
> I got everything on defaultsettings/auto on bios @ F3, except the soc voltage that I changed to 1.0v because it was hovering around 1.25v on auto settings .. No idea why.
> 
> What is bothering me the most is that my Vcore on auto is jumping between 1.26V to 1.45V and if I open Ryzen Master and check the idle temp 50c while the vcore is mostly at 1.45V, is 50c normal at idle with this beefy cooler?
> 
> Inside HWinfo+hardwaremonitor the Vcore is also jumping between 1.26V to 1.45V.
> 
> I've checked also reapplied the heatsink + new thermalpaste and the temp is still 48c on idle in both Ryzen Master + hwinfo.
> 
> Wondering if these values are normal if not, what should I do?


Did your heat sink have the thin plastic on the copper base. First heat sink i ever put on i
Didnt take it off and got crazy temps.

Also my 1700x idled high for the first few days after building it in the 50s mostly. Now it hovers arround
35cish and doesnt load above 60.

I was worried at first but it seems to have worked its self out.


----------



## Backflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Heya!
> 
> I've checked also reapplied the heatsink + new thermalpaste and the temp is still 48c on idle in both Ryzen Master + hwinfo.
> 
> Wondering if these values are normal if not, what should I do?


I've been through same dance last week, are you looking at Tdie in HWinfo?
Here is mine, 1600x, d15, stock settings. Yes voltage jumps, so does temp, but average is 30C in my case. Is your room temperature very hot? Case ventilated?
Try switching to standard windows balanced power plan, it will get you voltage down to 0.8 vcore, shouldn't affect temperature though.


----------



## Jakuarella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Heya!
> 
> I just got a random question regarding my temps + voltages.
> 
> My speccs are:
> 
> CPU: _Ryzen 1600X @ Stock_
> CPUcooler: _Noctua NH-D15_
> MOBO: _Gigabyte K7_
> RAM: _G.Skill 3200 2x8GB @ 2666 MHz 16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR)_
> PSU: _EVGA Supernova G2 650W_
> GPU: _R9 380 Strix 4GB_ (Buying a RX580 later on)
> 
> I got everything on defaultsettings/auto on bios @ F3, except the soc voltage that I changed to 1.0v because it was hovering around 1.25v on auto settings .. No idea why.
> 
> What is bothering me the most is that my Vcore on auto is jumping between 1.26V to 1.45V and if I open Ryzen Master and check the idle temp 50c while the vcore is mostly at 1.45V, is 50c normal at idle with this beefy cooler?
> 
> Inside HWinfo+hardwaremonitor the Vcore is also jumping between 1.26V to 1.45V.
> 
> I've checked also reapplied the heatsink + new thermalpaste and the temp is still 48c on idle in both Ryzen Master + hwinfo.
> 
> Wondering if these values are normal if not, what should I do?


I'd try to go with some manual voltages instead of full auto. From what I've seen, auto voltages tend to go higher than your silicon needs. But this you need to test and see for yourself. At least this is the reason I went mostly with manual voltages, more control over temps.


----------



## akama

Here is a screenshot using the high performance in windows energy settings, that I always use. My old FX 8350 didnt even put these temps on idle with this same cooler.


In Ryzen Master the temp is 45c atm when I took that screenshot, so no idea on what temp to trust..

Any tips on what should be the most correct one? Ryzen Master or the hwinfo (Tdie) ?

If I would switch to the standard/balanced power settings would that change my performance in same games?

I'm using 3 fans in front, 1 in the back & 2 above on the case and its cold in my room, live in the north.

Prolly will need to tweak the voltage manually down to 1.35v or try the other power settings in windows and see if that does anything.

/edit Changing the windows powerplan settings didnt change anything regards the vcore, its still around 1.45v.








Needed to reboot for it to work







vcore is down now at 0.8v Woohoo!









ty for the quick answers btw!


----------



## Backflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Here is a screenshot using the high performance in windows energy settings, that I always use. My old FX 8350 didnt even put these temps on idle with this same cooler.
> 
> 
> Any tips on what should be the most correct one? Ryzen Master or the hwinfo (Tdie) ?
> 
> If I would switch to the standard/balanced power settings would that change my performance in same games?
> 
> I'm using 3 fans in front, 1 in the back & 2 above on the case and its cold in my room, live in the north.


1. trust Tdie
2. it wont, specially on 380, it would matter only on cards 1080 and higher and at fps above 120
3. here is a thing, i've done same setup as you once, and nothing beats 2 front 1 back fans on top make it worse for some reason in a range of 2-3 degrees though, not as much as you see


----------



## mus1mus

X chips follow TDie.


----------



## ladduro

More testing down the line...

Changed thermal paste to AS5 but no major difference in temp under load. Managed to find a sweet spot for 3.8 Ghz, though temp is a little too high I believe. This could be due to my 5 year old noctua cooler NH-U12P SE2. I cant comment on voltages, if they are high or not, I let some of you more experience to tell me if it is safe for 24/7

I went with offset wanting to downclock on idle, but it doesn't do that.

If I go one increment lower in core voltage or change LLC from Turbo to High it crashes. This is the lowest I found that I can run small p95 for more than 30 mins. Currently at around 2 hours.

Any other recommendations are welcomed.

Some screens.


----------



## Backflash

No clue why you two get such high temps, it shouldn't be 50C in BIOS.


----------



## ladduro

Yeah, me neither...

I just passed 10 iterations of IntelBurn Test on Very High. Apart from temp that is currently at 37C in hwinfo on idle, I am considering above settings stable.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Here is a screenshot using the high performance in windows energy settings, that I always use. My old FX 8350 didnt even put these temps on idle with this same cooler.
> 
> 
> In Ryzen Master the temp is 45c atm when I took that screenshot, so no idea on what temp to trust..
> 
> Any tips on what should be the most correct one? Ryzen Master or the hwinfo (Tdie) ?
> 
> If I would switch to the standard/balanced power settings would that change my performance in same games?
> 
> I'm using 3 fans in front, 1 in the back & 2 above on the case and its cold in my room, live in the north.
> 
> Prolly will need to tweak the voltage manually down to 1.35v or try the other power settings in windows and see if that does anything.
> 
> /edit Changing the windows powerplan settings didnt change anything regards the vcore, its still around 1.45v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needed to reboot for it to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vcore is down now at 0.8v Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty for the quick answers btw!


Trust tdie
Get the voltage down. 1.47 is not where you want to see it go when overclocking.


----------



## Jakuarella

@mus1mus
Here's some ss of my current bios settings and 2 Windows screens, one without Ryzen Master enabled (32x multiplier) and one with it enabled.


http://imgur.com/wPeZ0


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh. Maybe try uninstalling Ryzen Master?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh. Maybe try uninstalling Ryzen Master?


sec. this is interesting.



3.9 max on some cores. down clocking on all of them.


----------



## Jakuarella

Uninstalling Ryzen master has absolutely no effect. I kept it to boost to 3.8 in Windows because of this stupid bug...


----------



## Jakuarella

I'm preparing a new Windows 10 installation USB stick as we speak. If anyone has some stuff they'd like me tot try, be quick


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakuarella*
> 
> Uninstalling Ryzen master has absolutely no effect. I kept it to boost to 3.8 in Windows because of this stupid bug...


You used this bios setting



and got this:



just to put it in one place since imgur is hating on me at the moment.

This does not look like a windows problem


----------



## Jakuarella

Regardless, the plan is to flash F2 > then F4 beta > reinstall windows if not working
edit: pics here seems way to small to post directly


----------



## mus1mus

BIOS SS can easily be uploaded here.
[IM* ALT=""] http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3035534/width/*1000*/height/*2000*[/IM*]

*=G
Bold is for the Pixel count. With Ratio of 1:2

To capture BIOS SS, Use a FAT32 Formatted USB Stick. Press F12 to capture the screen.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> BIOS SS can easily be uploaded here.
> [IM* ALT=""] http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3035534/width/*1000*/height/*2000*[/IM*]
> 
> *=G
> Bold is for the Pixel count. With Ratio of 1:2
> 
> To capture BIOS SS, Use a FAT32 Formatted USB Stick. Press F12 to capture the screen.


Mus check my prior post, that's his screenshot


----------



## mus1mus

I saw that. My hunch is some app messing the clocks. Not far fetch.

But the board is not too innocent of this. Too bad I don't have a cpu atm. Yet.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I saw that. My hunch is some app messing the clocks. Not far fetch.


windows screenshot being pain in butt.

3.9ghz max clock on several cores downclocks on all to 1.5ish

Looks like bclk working with no multi change at all.

If a ryzenmaster profile loaded at win startup it could do this.


----------



## mus1mus

Hmmm.

I bet AMD Turbo and other CPU features are still ON?

Whatya think yen?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> I bet AMD Turbo and other CPU features are still ON?
> 
> Whatya think yen?


per other screen shots yes.


----------



## mus1mus

There. It must be the culprit. It may be overriding the Multiplier.

Nice catch bud.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There. It must be the culprit. It may be overriding the Multiplier.
> 
> Nice catch bud.


Jakuarella will hopefully check in after bios flashes before reinstalling windows unnecessarily.

core peformance boost and cool and quiet should always be off for oc dial-in.

Global cstate control off as well ? I forget what it disables from the windows side of things


----------



## mus1mus

You can leave CNQ Enabled after testing the OC for stability to enable downclocking and downvolting. All the others should be OFF.

But really, very little power savings can be achieved by turning ON the green stuff. These chips are very efficient even when it's idling at full clocks.


----------



## Jakuarella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Jakuarella will hopefully check in after bios flashes before reinstalling windows unnecessarily.
> 
> core peformance boost and cool and quiet should always be off for oc dial-in.
> 
> Global cstate control off as well ? I forget what it disables from the windows side of things


It's the memory multiplier in F3. I flashed F2 and issue is gone, unfortunately can't get 3466 anymore







. I'll retest with F3 again. And I also tested yesterday with the boost and c&q disabled, it's not those.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakuarella*
> 
> It's the memory multiplier in F3. I flashed F2 and issue is gone, unfortunately can't get 3466 anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll retest with F3 again. And I also tested yesterday with the boost and c&q disabled, it's not those.


https://i.imgur.com/e2qB9tw.jpg


might be amenable to order of entry. would set memory first, save and reboot. then cpu multi...


----------



## Jakuarella

ok. reflashed f3 and now issue is gone...

Unfortunately I can't take my ram over 3400 anymore, it doesn't want to boot them, so I'm stuck at 3333. Oh well!









edit: thanks to all that came up with suggestions, I have tried them all. It seems Gigabyte still has some work to do with it's boards and bioses...looking forward to 3600!


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can leave CNQ Enabled after testing the OC for stability to enable downclocking and downvolting. All the others should be OFF.
> 
> But really, very little power savings can be achieved by turning ON the green stuff. These chips are very efficient even when it's idling at full clocks.


Have you measured the watts with the powersavings features on and off at idle?


----------



## DeXel

4x8GB @ 3200Mhz works with F3, won't boot with F4a though.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> More testing down the line...
> 
> Changed thermal paste to AS5 but no major difference in temp under load. Managed to find a sweet spot for 3.8 Ghz, though temp is a little too high I believe. This could be due to my 5 year old noctua cooler NH-U12P SE2. I cant comment on voltages, if they are high or not, I let some of you more experience to tell me if it is safe for 24/7
> 
> I went with offset wanting to downclock on idle, but it doesn't do that.
> 
> If I go one increment lower in core voltage or change LLC from Turbo to High it crashes. This is the lowest I found that I can run small p95 for more than 30 mins. Currently at around 2 hours.
> 
> Any other recommendations are welcomed.
> 
> Some screens.


Any experienced overclocker willing to confirm this voltages are safe for day to day use?


----------



## colorfuel

I wouldn t call myself an experienced overclocker but those voltages seem perfectly fine. Anything below 1.4v is fine on Ryzen. The temps are on the limit of what I'd accept, but as long as it doesnt throttle it should be ok. It will likely never reach those temps in whatever daily usage you have anyway so its all good.

Maybe you're using too much paste?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Any experienced overclocker willing to confirm this voltages are safe for day to day use?


volts fine for 24/7

yes temps, tdie , is higher than you could achieve with better cooling and while you're stlll in ryzen's envelope even at max, lower is better.


----------



## mus1mus

I wonder if his case is even ventilated let alone has proper airflow.

VRMs need some help.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wonder if his case is even ventilated let alone has proper airflow.
> 
> VRMs need some help.


93c isn't perfectly normal? >.>


----------



## mus1mus

Not for me. At least 20C lower when stressing.


----------



## mafio

Mine reach some pretty high temperatures too, ~70°C with a 5x5cm fan pointing directly on CPU VRM when while running prime95 with VCORE ~1.4 volt.
Without a fan I never really dared to try, I don't want to cook the motherboard in 2 months.
I have a decent Corsair 650D case, I doubt airflow could be any better.


----------



## Sev501

I reckon, this board is doing some magicks.

On F4A

I was running:

xmp rated 3200mhz
3.825 @ 1.375
vDRAM 1.45
Vsoc 1.25
LLC (both) Auto

Was able to use the computer for an entire week.
Sometimes noticed that bios clock desyncs.
Could boot fine without boot loops and bios resets, but when turning the psu off from the wall. No power on lights and can't turn on at all until you pop off the cmos battery.

Round 2

3.825ghz @ 1.356v
vDRAM 1.39v
Vsoc 1.15
LLC (both) auto
XMP 3200mhz

Boots and also is stable, can pass prime and realbench and aida plus a marathon of bf1.

Now clock seems to be well synched...
But am afraid when I cut off the power from main I'd get a no power led and no boot.

This tweakventure is really fun....


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Looks like The C6H got more memory straps. Hoping that this moves our way after Computex.


----------



## Sev501

Yeah they have AGESA 1006, I thought matt said that it was a mistake tho, but he also said that after the event or while he's there he'd try to give us more info.


----------



## wingman99

VRM normal operating maximum is 125c.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wonder if his case is even ventilated let alone has proper airflow.
> 
> VRMs need some help.


Yes, 2 fans from above the case blowing into CPU heatsink directly, 2 from below the case, and the CPU cooler with push pull config blowing directly into my 5th case fan that is exhausting the CPU and everything else out. If still not believable I can take a picture


----------



## gordesky1

Guys i have a question for you guys? Do any of you use the 2 sensor wires? Me i haven't yet cause i really don't see the use of them lol


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys i have a question for you guys? Do any of you use the 2 sensor wires? Me i haven't yet cause i really don't see the use of them lol


I wanted to but additional wires to hide/manage got too lazy and didn't bother with it hahaha


----------



## hondaFAN

Hey guys....after a few busy days, I come back with some update regarding my audio buzzing sound while using the front panel + headset. I`ve noticed something very strange...I can hear that annoying buzzing when I activate the RGB Fusion LED`s, to be more specific, the external LED strip connected to the motherboard (Enthoo Luxe`s case LED`s). If I turn it of, it stops. If I change from "Static" effect to other, the buzzing lowers it`s level or sounds different. Do you guys have any idea how to fix this? Thanks


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondaFAN*
> 
> Hey guys....after a few busy days, I come back with some update regarding my audio buzzing sound while using the front panel + headset. I`ve noticed something very strange...I can hear that annoying buzzing when I activate the RGB Fusion LED`s, to be more specific, the external LED strip connected to the motherboard (Enthoo Luxe`s case LED`s). If I turn it of, it stops. If I change from "Static" effect to other, the buzzing lowers it`s level or sounds different. Do you guys have any idea how to fix this? Thanks


Are you routing the led cables of the case along with the front panel audio cables, try to isolate them/separate them from one another and see if that helps. On my corsair 400r my fp audio cable is heavily insulated with a thick rubber coat. Haven't encountered the problem yet.


----------



## iSaff

Hi all, I'm about to build my first PC, with a 1700. I'm torn between the K7 and the Crossfire. I'm leaning toward the K7, because of the hardware, but the Crossfire does appear more polished, with a much more developed Bios. There are few reviews of the K7 online.

I'm curious why you all chose the K7, and do you have any regrets? Is the difference all that great? Anything you can share would be helpful. Kind regards. S


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSaff*
> 
> Hi all, I'm about to build my first PC, with a 1700. I'm torn between the K7 and the Crossfire. I'm leaning toward the K7, because of the hardware, but the Crossfire does appear more polished, with a much more developed Bios. There are few reviews of the K7 online.
> 
> I'm curious why you all chose the K7, and do you have any regrets? Is the difference all that great? Anything you can share would be helpful. Kind regards. S


Besides being a gigabyte fan since the super socket 7 days, for me they are durable and reliable.

Aside from that , when I was in the market for my ryzen build I was only limited to msi titanium and the gaming k7 due to availability here in the Philippines.

I chose this one because of the number of connectivity at the back, the features it had for the price, DUAL BIOS, and aesthetics. Not really a fan of RGB but even without lighting the black and grey accents fit my theme.

Regrets? None so far. It has been a rocky start with the ryzen platform but it was a fun and good learning experience.

OH! OH! and the built in sound is a treat!


----------



## gordesky1

Question about the rgb, Is there a way to get each selection to show a different color yet? It says it can do it on the gigabyte site but i cant seem to find a way? And is wave blank out for anyone else in rgb fusion?

Found this Lighting zone, programmable sections, wave mode may vary by model. So the k7 probably doeisnt do wave and programmable sections.


----------



## iSaff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Besides being a gigabyte fan since the super socket 7 days, for me they are durable and reliable.
> 
> Aside from that , when I was in the market for my ryzen build I was only limited to msi titanium and the gaming k7 due to availability here in the Philippines.
> 
> I chose this one because of the number of connectivity at the back, the features it had for the price, DUAL BIOS, and aesthetics. Not really a fan of RGB but even without lighting the black and grey accents fit my theme.
> 
> Regrets? None so far. It has been a rocky start with the ryzen platform but it was a fun and good learning experience.
> 
> OH! OH! and the built in sound is a treat!


Thanks brother, that was very helpful. I'm attracted to the K7 for very similar reasons, dual bios, the kind of ports at the back.

However, Gigabyte released a lot of bios updates on their Z270 boards, which turned out making the boards really awful. That's my only concern which is why Asus feels safer, it has less but what's there seems more polished. I may be wrong, but it's good to hear your experience has been positive.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Question about the rgb, Is there a way to get each selection to show a different color yet? It says it can do it on the gigabyte site but i cant seem to find a way? And is wave blank out for anyone else in rgb fusion?
> 
> Found this Lighting zone, programmable sections, wave mode may vary by model. So the k7 probably doeisnt do wave and programmable sections.


Played with the rgb fusion app and within the bios itself, the programmable lighting zones might be coming in the future(tm) ???

I've tried the programmable zones but meh it changes all of em! LOL, uninstalled the app since!







Hope once they manage to come up with a stable or proper BIOS they would tend to the features that were stated on their site.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSaff*
> 
> Thanks brother, that was very helpful. I'm attracted to the K7 for very similar reasons, dual bios, the kind of ports at the back.
> 
> However, Gigabyte released a lot of bios updates on their Z270 boards, which turned out making the boards really awful. That's my only concern which is why Asus feels safer, it has less but what's there seems more polished. I may be wrong, but it's good to hear your experience has been positive.


Actually if you look at it, from a ryzen platform point of view (as with other new platforms and uarch), they tend to bring alot of bioses out, for us to test and see and also they implement what AMD give them (speaking of AGESA updates).

But yeah it still boils down to your own preference and where you feel your investment is safe! Overall they are quite good boards. Heck if ASUS one was early available here I would off the bat grab it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSaff*
> 
> Thanks brother, that was very helpful. I'm attracted to the K7 for very similar reasons, dual bios, the kind of ports at the back.
> 
> However, Gigabyte released a lot of bios updates on their Z270 boards, which turned out making the boards really awful. That's my only concern which is why Asus feels safer, it has less but what's there seems more polished. I may be wrong, but it's good to hear your experience has been positive.


Asus' BIOS releases have stabilized by now. So are the others.

Platform has been and will be subjected to a numerous updates for sure.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSaff*
> 
> Thanks brother, that was very helpful. I'm attracted to the K7 for very similar reasons, dual bios, the kind of ports at the back.
> 
> However, Gigabyte released a lot of bios updates on their Z270 boards, which turned out making the boards really awful. That's my only concern which is why Asus feels safer, it has less but what's there seems more polished. I may be wrong, but it's good to hear your experience has been positive.


What was awful in the Z270 Bios update?


----------



## iSaff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> But yeah it still boils down to your own preference and where you feel your investment is safe! Overall they are quite good boards. Heck if ASUS one was early available here I would off the bat grab it.


Ah, it's so hard to choose, but I ordered the K7 because i'm leaning that way. So while i'm still torn, i am very provably going K7. I have been lurking on this thread for days reading it, and you and Mus1Mus have had interesting posts between people the complaining about buzzing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Asus' BIOS releases have stabilized by now. So are the others.
> 
> Platform has been and will be subjected to a numerous updates for sure.


True, and you seem pleased with it. While reading through almost this whole thread! I came across your OC guide which is amazing stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What was awful in the Z270 Bios update?


When I was considering an Intel build I found a lot of people on forums complaining about how Gigabyte's Z270 boards worked well at launch, but that bios updates made them perform less well and were buggy.

OC3D's Tiny Tom Logan on YouTube, who's reviews i respect because he's very honest, praised the Aorus X370 Gaming 5 as an excellent board, but warned Gigabyte to do a better job with their bios on X370 then they did with the Z270 and to do a better job of updating their bios, and testing them before sending them out.

You all have had enough time with the board since release to have a reasonable impression, and it seems your experience has overall been a positive one.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSaff*
> 
> Ah, it's so hard to choose, but I ordered the K7 because i'm leaning that way. So while i'm still torn, i am very provably going K7. I have been lurking on this thread for days reading it, and you and Mus1Mus have had interesting posts between people the complaining about buzzing.
> True, and you seem pleased with it. While reading through almost this whole thread! I came across your OC guide which is amazing stuff.
> When I was considering an Intel build I found a lot of people on forums complaining about how Gigabyte's Z270 boards worked well at launch, but that bios updates made them perform less well and were buggy.
> 
> OC3D's Tiny Tom Logan on YouTube, who's reviews i respect because he's very honest, praised the Aorus X370 Gaming 5 as an excellent board, but warned Gigabyte to do a better job with their bios on X370 then they did with the Z270 and to do a better job of updating their bios, and testing them before sending them out.
> 
> You all have had enough time with the board since release to have a reasonable impression, and it seems your experience has overall been a positive one.


Well I upgraded the Gigabyte Z170 with then newest f21 Bios for the new 7th generation processor and everything works perfect, I have more options in Bios also the same Z270 layout. The only thing that was a major change was the stock voltage was lowered by -0.100, so auto overclocking is not has high as before the update.


----------



## iSaff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Well I upgraded the Gigabyte Z170 with then newest f21 Bios for the new 7th generation processor and everything works perfect, I have more options in Bios also the same Z270 layout. The only thing that was a major change was the stock voltage was lowered by -0.100, so auto overclocking is not has high as before the update.


I've never built nor overclocked before. I've tried to do as much research as possible on every component down to ram dies band with and timings, even keyboard switches, mouse sensor and shape etc. It's not easy to absorb, sort through, and make sense of, so I appreciate your patience, and sharing your experiences and perspectives with me. I've ordered the K7, looks like I'll probably stick with it.


----------



## mus1mus

If you get stuck on something, let us know. A lot of the issues have been discussed here, While this is not as active as the Asus thread, we have less to talk about in this platform/mobo.


----------



## colorfuel

I wish we had more to talk about. (Like P-State Overclocking and higher Ram dividers)


----------



## ladduro

One more thing I just noticed, is that resuming sleep will ramp up CPU fan to maximum speed and half of the fan speeds (from those connected to the mobo) in hwinfo are no longer available. This gets fixed with a reboot. It happens for stock frequencies and for OC as well.

Anyone else noticed this ?


----------



## GravityMan

Hey guys.....just got this mobo.anyone else having a bootloop issue? It does not POST now on Bios 1. Everything was up and running for several days, until Windows crashed doing a Premiere Pro render. Now it does not get the Aorus splash screen. Literally fans spin up and totally blank screen.no signal whatsoever....

Any help guys on clearing or resetting the CMOS?

Yes I've tried removing the battery. Shorting the jumper. Pressing "Clr CMOS" black button

Nothing resets it. I switch to Bios 2 and it boots as normal....get back into Windows just fine. The moment I flick The switch- boom nothing.

Any help guys?? Not even a week and I've had this issue!!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GravityMan*
> 
> Hey guys.....just got this mobo.anyone else having a bootloop issue? It does not POST now on Bios 1. Everything was up and running for several days, until Windows crashed doing a Premiere Pro render. Now it does not get the Aorus splash screen. Literally fans spin up and totally blank screen.no signal whatsoever....
> 
> Any help guys on clearing or resetting the CMOS?
> 
> Yes I've tried removing the battery. Shorting the jumper. Pressing "Clr CMOS" black button
> 
> Nothing resets it. I switch to Bios 2 and it boots as normal....get back into Windows just fine. The moment I flick The switch- boom nothing.
> 
> Any help guys?? Not even a week and I've had this issue!!!!


When clearing CMOS, pull out the battery and let it drain for at least 10 minutes.

Also, make sure Single BIOS mode is enabled.

It would be helpful if you report back.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> One more thing I just noticed, is that resuming sleep will ramp up CPU fan to maximum speed and half of the fan speeds (from those connected to the mobo) in hwinfo are no longer available. This gets fixed with a reboot. It happens for stock frequencies and for OC as well.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this ?


Software can lose track of values when resuming from sleep/hibernate. Not limited to gigabyte boards.


----------



## mus1mus

What board do you have @yen?

I can't remember if you have opted for a Giga. Not meaning it in a bad way.


----------



## GravityMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> When clearing CMOS, pull out the battery and let it drain for at least 10 minutes.
> 
> Also, make sure Single BIOS mode is enabled.
> 
> It would be helpful if you report back.


Can u help and remind me which switch is "dual BIOS and single BIOS" ?

Like which switch the side is supposed to be on? After studying the manual it's not exactly clear. And what does the bottom switch do,,? Appreciate the help so far..


----------



## iSaff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you get stuck on something, let us know. A lot of the issues have been discussed here, While this is not as active as the Asus thread, we have less to talk about in this platform/mobo.


Thank you for the kind offer. The plan is to wait for the Vega unveiling in just over a week, to decide whether I'm going team green or team red, and buy my monitor.

I'll spend some time between now and then reading your guide, and more info. as my parts are delivered, so I'll hopefully look a little less stupid when my rig is built, and I ask for help because my overclocking causes a transdimensional portal to a world filled with creatures that enjoy consuming human eyeballs and watching reruns of Oprah.


----------



## Salva52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GravityMan*
> 
> Can u help and remind me which switch is "dual BIOS and single BIOS" ?
> 
> Like which switch the side is supposed to be on? After studying the manual it's not exactly clear. And what does the bottom switch do,,? Appreciate the help so far..


Dont worry, i dont undrstand too.








I let the switch like it is comming.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GravityMan*
> 
> Hey guys.....just got this mobo.anyone else having a bootloop issue? It does not POST now on Bios 1. Everything was up and running for several days, until Windows crashed doing a Premiere Pro render. Now it does not get the Aorus splash screen. Literally fans spin up and totally blank screen.no signal whatsoever....
> 
> Any help guys on clearing or resetting the CMOS?
> 
> Yes I've tried removing the battery. Shorting the jumper. Pressing "Clr CMOS" black button
> 
> Nothing resets it. I switch to Bios 2 and it boots as normal....get back into Windows just fine. The moment I flick The switch- boom nothing.
> 
> Any help guys?? Not even a week and I've had this issue!!!!


Did you change something in Bios for the Bios corruption?


----------



## mowz

Has anybody had issues with crackling and buzzing and distortion from the back audio port? I'm able to fix it with a reboot but after a few hours it returns and seems to happen the most when changing the volume from my keyboard or clicking things with my middle mouse button. CPU usage all stays normal so I dont know whats happening.


----------



## yendor

I have the cheap asus b350.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What board do you have @yen?
> 
> I can't remember if you have opted for a Giga. Not meaning it in a bad way.


asus b350m-a/csm . dragging my feet. It's supposed to be a placeholder /backup/ test board . 3200 xmp worked day one. full manual same. cold boot not an issue with tiny voltage bump. moar default straps plox. I dont give the board any credit for that. bdie and good imc. probably would have worked in any board/bios at launch.


----------



## IRobot23

Its either this (K7) or C6H or maybe new STRIX-F.
Anybody have both?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GravityMan*
> 
> Can u help and remind me which switch is "dual BIOS and single BIOS" ?
> 
> Like which switch the side is supposed to be on? After studying the manual it's not exactly clear. And what does the bottom switch do,,? Appreciate the help so far..


Bottom Switch is what Enables Single BIOS Mode.
Position 2 to enable.

Top switch if for BIOS Position. Main and Backup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> I have the cheap asus b350.
> asus b350m-a/csm . dragging my feet. It's supposed to be a placeholder /backup/ test board . 3200 xmp worked day one. full manual same. cold boot not an issue with tiny voltage bump. moar default straps plox. I dont give the board any credit for that. bdie and good imc. probably would have worked in any board/bios at launch.


That's fine buddy. You should be glad your memory works well.









Are you benching?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Its either this (K7) or C6H or maybe new STRIX-F.
> Anybody have both?


I will have a CH6 soon.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Bottom Switch is what Enables Single BIOS Mode.
> Position 2 to enable.
> 
> Top switch if for BIOS Position. Main and Backup.
> That's fine buddy. You should be glad your memory works well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you benching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a CH6 soon.




Win 10 is all over the place. 3200 divider is weak. agesa 4a is garbage.

I wonder if I can get to cas 10 at 3200.....


----------



## mus1mus

PM'ed.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Its either this (K7) or C6H or maybe new STRIX-F.
> Anybody have both?


Go buy c6h. ı have k7 and c6h . c6h far far better vrm cooling than k7. k7 Windows based software doesnt work .

ı played 2 hours bf4 and than check vrm heatshink asus very cool and you can touch vrm heatshink while gigabyte k7 you can not touch vrm heatshink because it burning


----------



## IRobot23

I am going for R5 1600 ( gaming , some work).
Problem is that I want reliable MB..... So extra few cores wont matter, if games and programs barely use that kind of threads (some do some do not). Yet I do no want to have problems with MB after 2 years, because VRMs could not handle 3.9GHz-4.1GHz 24/7. I will be also upgrading to future ryzen CPUs.

I already asked for build
- R5 1600, K7 or C6H, 3200MHzCL14 or 3600MHz CL17 (depends which will be cheaper)

Between K7 and C6H is 20€ difference.
Since both are beautiful board I do not mind which one.

Baseline
- 1.425V (max vCore) for me
- Decent black-red looking MB
- Fast DDR4
- Overclocking


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> I am going for R5 1600 ( gaming , some work).
> Problem is that I want reliable MB..... So extra few cores wont matter, if games and programs barely use that kind of threads (some do some do not). Yet I do no want to have problems with MB after 2 years, because VRMs could not handle 3.9GHz-4.1GHz 24/7. I will be also upgrading to future ryzen CPUs.
> 
> I already asked for build
> - R5 1600, K7 or C6H, 3200MHzCL14 or 3600MHz CL17 (depends which will be cheaper)
> 
> Between K7 and C6H is 20€ difference.
> Since both are beautiful board I do not mind which one.
> 
> Baseline
> - 1.425V (max vCore) for me
> - Decent black-red looking MB
> - Fast DDR4
> - Overclocking


I have k7 and c6h.

if you care vrm temp you would go c6h. because very very cooling opreating ( ı tested with win10 home , 2x r9290 cf , 16 gb 2400 mhz memory 2x240 gb ssd in raid 0 )

I played many hours bf4 with k7 and c6h . no fps drop issue but k7 vrm heatsink very poor desing and too hot working when under load.

asus c6h vrm heatsink working like as active cooling heatsink

ı dont like asus but ı have to say c6h better vrm and vrm cooling solution than k7.

k7 Windows based software doesnt work , bios desing poor when compared msi and asus.


----------



## colorfuel

@mus1mus

How come your IBT results are so different than mine? Do I have the wrong test?

My VRMs are fine btw.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> How come your IBT results are so different than mine? Do I have the wrong test?
> 
> My VRMs are fine btw.


Nevermind that guy.









Did you get the IBT AVX from the Vishera thread?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

The hotfixes works wonders with W7 too.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/0_50


----------



## IRobot23

Well is 80-100C normal for VRM?
Everything under is very well?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Well is 80-100C normal for VRM?
> Everything under is very well?


80C for me, will have a ton of safeguard.


----------



## Sev501

Never had issues with my vrm temps while I was still taming my OC. Most likely he has poor case airflow or cooling.


----------



## IRobot23

Do not want to make any kind of "war" between anyone. Just asking what would you buy.
I like gigabyte more than asus, but like you said this time ASUS is better choice.

If anyone has any kind of experience with both boards, please share.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Do not want to make any king of "war" between anyone. Just asking what would you buy.
> I like gigabyte more than asus, but like you said this time ASUS is better choice.
> 
> If anyone has any kind of experience with both boards, please share
> 
> Thanks guys.


For myself I went with gb for the price and functionality that it had. And dual BIOS. But I know that gb lacks some of the BIOS settings like pstates and other advanced settings they are constantly giving responses to the community and gathering feed back for their updates.

As for asus indeed good things about it and it's bios is well tailored. Plus good reviews all around. So if given a chance. I'd get the asus too.

But I have faith in gb they will deliver. I just love that they're durable and reliable been using their mobos since super socket 7 days xD.

As for asus I did own one a cheapo 775 board which is still running.


----------



## mus1mus

Asus has more options to tweak. Most of them will likely be missed by the average users.

Giga has fewer. But promised to update with more things like - P-States OC controls.

AGESA updates can be expected from every board maker out there. Asus and Giga are the ones on top of the game.

For me the choice will boil down to cost, looks, RMA support and availability. All favored Giga in my area. I do want the CH6 though. Coz I like tweaking things. And of course, benching.

AND ohh, Giga still leads in the graphics department on this platform.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Asus has more options to tweak. Most of them will likely be missed by the average users.
> 
> Giga has fewer. But promised to update with more things like - P-States OC controls.
> 
> AGESA updates can be expected from every board maker out there. Asus and Giga are the ones on top of the game.
> 
> For me the choice will boil down to cost, looks, RMA support and availability. All favored Giga in my area. I do want the CH6 though. Coz I like tweaking things. And of course, benching.
> 
> AND ohh, Giga still leads in the graphics department on this platform.


Well its really nice board, ... I wonder why did not they put better vrm cooling.


----------



## mus1mus

Most manufacturers simply slapped the existing heat sink designs to the new boards they produce for quick disposal. Z270 boards use the same heat sink but with heat pipes.

A few reasons for the K7 exist like:
Board Layout - esp the 12V EPS.
Platform Power Demand
VRM Chips used.

You have to wonder even with the slim heat sinks the board cruises reasonably well. Could've been better.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nevermind that guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the IBT AVX from the Vishera thread?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
> 
> The hotfixes works wonders with W7 too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/0_50


Thanks, I'll try that out once I'm at home.


----------



## mohiuddin

Any news on AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Any news on AGESA 1.0.0.6 update ?


Matt said on the other forum that he will try to update us when he's at hq in or after computex event.


----------



## iSaff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Do not want to make any kind of "war" between anyone. Just asking what would you buy.
> I like gigabyte more than asus, but like you said this time ASUS is better choice.
> 
> If anyone has any kind of experience with both boards, please share.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I've been torn between the K7 and CH6 too. This is one of the better comparisons of higher tier X370 boards that I've managed to find online. The conclusion on the last page is particularly useful: https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/the_ultimate_x370_showdown,18.html


----------



## IRobot23

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8105/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-5-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index10.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8097/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index10.html
looks like VRM cooling is good.

But for my 1.425V with R5 1600 both are really good... more likely I want to know which is better from user experience (OC, RAM OC, etc).


----------



## iSaff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8105/gigabyte-ax370-gaming-5-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index10.html
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8097/asus-rog-crosshair-vi-hero-amd-x370-motherboard-review/index10.html
> looks like VRM cooling is good.
> 
> But for my 1.425V with R5 1600 both are really good... more likely I want to know which is better from user experience (OC, RAM OC, etc).


The VRM on the Gigabyte is very good. BuildZoid did a teardown of the VRM: 




Gigabyte offers more value with the K7, you get an extra 3.1 header and they're 20% faster than on the rear of the CH6, dual bios, dual audio, dual USB with voltage control, video outs for a future apu, the CH6 has a more settings in the bios and its updated quicker so you could probably push your CPU and ram further.


----------



## Horayken

Hi all! I'm new on the forum.

I'm Running a GIGABYTE AX370-Gaming K7 (bios F4a) with a AMD Ryzen 7 1700X and 16GB GSKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZR

The thing is that no matter what i do on every bios I can't reach 3200Mhz. Tried F3 F2 And the current one F4a. The max clock is 2933Mhz for me. Any Suggestion?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my english.

http://valid.x86.fr/c9qb37


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horayken*
> 
> Hi all! I'm new on the forum.
> 
> I'm Running a GIGABYTE AX370-Gaming K7 (bios F4a) with a AMD Ryzen 7 1700X and 16GB GSKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZR
> 
> The thing is that no matter what i do on every bios I can't reach 3200Mhz. Tried F3 F2 And the current one F4a. The max clock is 2933Mhz for me. Any Suggestion?
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for my english.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/c9qb37


I'm running with a pair of g.skills trident z's F4-3200C-16-8GTZSK and they are SK Hynix Chips. Manage to hit xmp with f4a with a combination of voltages

1.45v for ram and 1.15 for Vsoc

https://valid.x86.fr/1vcy8d


----------



## Horayken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> I'm running with a pair of g.skills trident z's F4-3200C-16-8GTZSK and they are SK Hynix Chips. Manage to hit xmp with f4a with a combination of voltages
> 
> 1.45v for ram and 1.15 for Vsoc
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/1vcy8d


Mines are Samsung b-die but.. i've try with 1.45 in ram and even 1.25 Vsoc and nothing. Bootloop and never start. but i will try again. XMP always bootloop so I put all manually.


----------



## mus1mus

It may be a memory hole (as asus guys call it). Stick with 2933 for now. AGESA 1.0.0.6 will certainly resolve the issue.

People who were not able to clock their memory to 3200 are now hitting 3333 and 3466.


----------



## colorfuel

I cannot seem to underclock my 1700X on this board in F3. (I didnt test other bioses)

Neither setting it on 3000 in bios nor using Ryzen Master.

Is this normal behaviour?

(Sorry if has already been said, then I didnt get it)


----------



## Salva52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It may be a memory hole (as asus guys call it). Stick with 2933 for now. AGESA 1.0.0.6 will certainly resolve the issue.
> 
> People who were not able to clock their memory to 3200 are now hitting 3333 and 3466.


I have two 1700x, one pass with xmp 3200 (samsung b-die 2x8gb) and the other doesn't (max 2933) (tried on K7 f4a before i swith with K5), how could i know where is the best with future 1006 for i keep this and resend the other ?


----------



## mus1mus

3200 Capable for sure.









Take note, as with Asus' implementation of AGESA 1.0.0.6, those who can't reach 3200 in the past can now get into that speed. However, the ceiling is still lower. Those who have reached 3200, are now clocking their memory around and past 3466


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I cannot seem to underclock my 1700X on this board in F3. (I didnt test other bioses)
> 
> Neither setting it on 3000 in bios nor using Ryzen Master.
> 
> Is this normal behaviour?
> 
> (Sorry if has already been said, then I didnt get it)


The minimum offset you can dial is - 0.150V. Depends on your CPU, it equates 1.200V on my then 1700X.





On Manual, depending on your BIOS, mine was able to dial 1.05 or 1.075 V for 3.6GHz


----------



## colorfuel

Thanks for the response @mus1mus, but I meant clocking the CPU down, not undervolting.

I wanted to make some tests using 3.0Gz, but I cant seem to downlock it. Setting it in bios doesnt change anything, neither does setting it in Ryzen Master.


----------



## mus1mus

You may not be allowed to go down below Stock Base Clock. That I have tried but haven't paid much attention to it.


----------



## GravityMan

Anyone have issues with fastboot? (,Then turned it OFF) Tried it with fast/ultra....then decided to turn it off.

Guess what? PC "shutsdown"....lights off fans off....SO FAR AS NORMAL....

3secs later....back to life... DOESN'T WSNT TO SHUT DOWN!!!!

SERIOUSLY IS THIS PC !ASTER RACE?

EXTREMELY buggy- DO WE GET BIOS updates that actually work???
...terrible Gigabyte!

Anyone can help?


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/11500_50#post_26116439

Perhaps the most serious Ryzen user around. Enough reason to be happy with what we are getting now and not being jealous with CH6 users. !!

Chew* made a pretty good comparison. Give the man a +rep when you drop by!


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/11500_50#post_26116439
> 
> Perhaps the most serious Ryzen user around. Enough reason to be happy with what we are getting now and not being jealous with CH6 users. !!
> 
> Chew* made a pretty good comparison. Give the man a +rep when you drop by!


That might be the reason why Gigabyte choose AGESA 1005 instead of 1006.
People are ******ed.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GravityMan*
> 
> Anyone have issues with fastboot? (,Then turned it OFF) Tried it with fast/ultra....then decided to turn it off.
> 
> Guess what? PC "shutsdown"....lights off fans off....SO FAR AS NORMAL....
> 
> 3secs later....back to life... DOESN'T WSNT TO SHUT DOWN!!!!
> 
> SERIOUSLY IS THIS PC !ASTER RACE?
> 
> EXTREMELY buggy- DO WE GET BIOS updates that actually work???
> ...terrible Gigabyte!
> 
> Anyone can help?


I have mine set on ultra coming from fast. But never encountered that. I also use wake on lan. Both work like a treat. F3 and f4a tested..


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/11500_50#post_26116439
> 
> Perhaps the most serious Ryzen user around. Enough reason to be happy with what we are getting now and not being jealous with CH6 users. !!
> 
> Chew* made a pretty good comparison. Give the man a +rep when you drop by!


The man has a point too! Higher mhz does not mean better perf. It's all abt timings.

That thread goes way to fast. Haha I'm still reading and halfway to the last post! Lol. Thanks for pointing that out @mus1mus


----------



## Sev501

Drop by the giga am4 thread! Matt has news for us!

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=82

Sorry could not link direct post but he has a teaser for AGESA 1006 plus we get a new f4 bios update!


----------



## Horayken

YAAAAY!! Tested new F4c bios..XMP profile works like a charm. 3200Mhz without an issue.

http://valid.x86.fr/f6wy3h

Vsoc 1.1v

DRAMV 1.35v


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horayken*
> 
> YAAAAY!! Tested new F4c bios..XMP profile works like a charm. 3200Mhz without an issue.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/f6wy3h
> 
> Vsoc 1.1v
> 
> DRAMV 1.35v


Same here.


----------



## Prizmic

Awesome!! Time to stop gaming and back to tweaking the bios. Anyone else enjoy this like Christmas and a surprise gift?


----------



## kushorange

https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/the_ultimate_x370_showdown,1.html

AMD x370 Motherboard showdown. Def shows the Gigabyte board in a good light. Maybe not the best review but shows some nice comparisons


----------



## Kolaris

So with F4C I was able to take my G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GVKB (SK Hynix) to 3200mhz, all the way up from the 2133 I've been stuck at for 2 weeks. Great news!

What's weird though is that it didn't just run at XMP, I had to switch to 2T before I managed 2666. Then I pushed my luck up to 3200, and somehow it switched back to 1T. But it runs anyway? At the same values that didn't run at default XMP? Well, works for me.

The other oddity is my 1700 now likes to sit at 3.2ghz idle, where before it would idle at ~2.5. Any clue why? It's a difference of ~10C that I'm not really using.

EDIT: Was caused by bad Asus software for my RX480


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horayken*
> 
> YAAAAY!! Tested new F4c bios..XMP profile works like a charm. 3200Mhz without an issue.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/f6wy3h
> 
> Vsoc 1.1v
> 
> DRAMV 1.35v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> Same here.


Nice. Can't wait to get home and play with new BIOS. Heheheh


----------



## mus1mus

Graveyard @sev?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Graveyard @sev?


Yessir. Now testing it. They added ez oc option under adv cpu frequency settings.. That's all I see.

Applied my 3.825 oc and manually tweaked cpu volts. All auto. And slapped xmp on 3200mhz.

It set ram to 1.380-1.390 v and vsoc to 1.27-1.28v. Too high for my liking with vsoc..

Manually adjusting and testing what I get...


----------



## niqiri

Download link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6AQ-0rz14D5dkVmSGVMcnlaVkE/view


----------



## niqiri

Sweet! XMP profile works flawlessly on Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16 GB!

Edit: Just ran Cinebench, got some kind of BSOD with an unexpected kernel mode trap error or something, so I spoke too soon.


----------



## mus1mus

Add VCore for the increased RAM Speed.


----------



## Sev501

Feedback on f4c:

X370gk7
1700x
16gb gskill hynix 3200cl16
Applying my stable f4a settings:
3.825x1.35v
VSoC 1.15
vDram 1.430v
Xmp3200 all auto with mem xept voltages

Bsod memory management error or irq not equal.

Turned off xmp set everything manually boots up fine. Stresses fine.

Issue. When powered off from psu and wall. Next power up. Boot loop bios resets. Re apply profile. Works flawless. Shutdown without turning off psu from wall. Works ok....


----------



## niqiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Add VCore for the increased RAM Speed.


What should I set it to?


----------



## mus1mus

I have no idea of your VCore. lol

Just set it around 0.025V Higher than your current VCore.


----------



## niqiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Add VCore for the increased RAM Speed.


What should I set it to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have no idea of your VCore. lol
> 
> Just set it around 0.025V Higher than your current VCore.


Do you mean CPU VCORE or VCORE SOC?


----------



## mus1mus

VCore. SOC is just for fine tuning.


----------



## niqiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> VCore. SOC is just for fine tuning.


This is what I see in my BIOS. I'm still unsure which of them I should be changing.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> This is what I see in my BIOS. I'm still unsure which of them I should be changing.


CPU Vcore


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Sweet! XMP profile works flawlessly on Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16 GB!
> 
> Edit: Just ran Cinebench, got some kind of BSOD with an unexpected kernel mode trap error or something, so I spoke too soon.


Sounds more like a Ram issue to me. Set DRAM voltage to 1.4v and test again.


----------



## niqiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> CPU Vcore


Why does CPU voltage affect RAM stability?


----------



## colorfuel

I'm testing F4C atm, I see no difference in CB Scores from F3. At 3.8Ghz, I'm getting 1698 CB points, where I got 1697 with F3.

Its beeing stable at XMP 3200 atm.


----------



## Sev501

I gave up with xmp borkering on me on f4c. Went back to f4a and will just game. Can't waste more time on tweaking my days off will be wasted. Hahahaha


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Why does CPU voltage affect RAM stability?


If you can revisit the architecture notes, things like the DF is the reason for an increased VCre demand at higher RAM clocks.


----------



## mus1mus

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r7

I hope to see some of you guys here.


----------



## Sev501

Dogone it! Couldn't resist !! Haha gave F4C another chance! The XMP profile would not work for the life of me. I threw every possible combination of voltages/timings and nothing but BSoD galore! (IRQL not less equal and Memory management as the errors.)

Turned the damn thing off and manually dialed in the settings.
And now here I am posting again.
I passed RB and IBT and a few mins of prime.
My real test is when I run Nox (android vm/emu) + BF1 online and some waterfox instances/tabs.

https://valid.x86.fr/kat65a


----------



## RWGTROLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r7
> 
> I hope to see some of you guys here.


I will be there for sure


----------



## mus1mus

You have a giga now?


----------



## Oceaon

I tried out the new Bios and couldn't even get my memory to 2933. I went back to F3E and punched in my settings, no issues. Its still the only bios I can push the machine past 1800+ on Cinebench. I'm beginning to think GB takes 1 step forward and two steps back each time they throw out a Bios.


----------



## CryWin

Someone needs to take over the first post and actually post useful information.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> I would set all the voltages manually at their default value, VSOC 1.1 volt is way too high and unneeded for that memory frequency.
> For some ******ed reason Gigabyte decided it would be a good idea to automatically bump VSOC from 0.9 volt to 1.1 volt when the 29.33 memory multiplier is used.
> VCore is also pretty high for that frequency, you could probably get away with 1.25/1.3 volt under load at that CPU frequency.


Hey bro
I have questions to you
I am using F3e bios because my rams wont work with cl10 2400mhz with f2/f3 bioses

I am runnig 1800x 4ghz 1.375v llc extreme (Its using max 1.4volt because of llc)
rams corsair 2400mhz cl10 rams 1.35v on bios but 1.38v on hwinfo lowest 1.39 highest on gaming but generally its 1.38
VSoc if i put it aotu its 1.260 or around that. but i see your are saying 1.1 is too high so 1.26 ***!

So
Should i put LLC auto? or extreme
Why my rams taking more volt than 1.35v?
Whats sweet spot for VSOC? if you read my vsoc if its auto 1.26

Sincerely


----------



## Salva52

I get the feeling Gigabyte (and the others) works on X299 now ....


----------



## IRobot23

Well I am going to wait until computex maybe new MB will be introduced.


----------



## Salva52

Yes, there will be 2 news mb with asus, b350f and x370f Strix.


----------



## IRobot23

Also Gaming M7 from MSI.
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram
Gaming 5 has already beta support?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Some customers may already be in luck, however, as there are motherboards-like my Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming5 and ASUS Crosshair VI-that already have public betas.


http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread


----------



## RWGTROLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You have a giga now?


I have had my Gigabyte X370 K7 for about a month. I got it when it was available on Newegg. Bilko told me about this competition so I thought I would at least give it my best try. I'll be picking up a Ryzen 5 1600x next week.


----------



## Kolaris

Still pretty new to this, if I'm getting boot loops only from cold start, what RAM voltage setting should I change? Once the BIOS resets and machine warms up I can hit my targets 100% of the time, it's only first startup of the day there's problems.


----------



## gordesky1

So i wanted to try the new F4C tried XMP which f4a worked perfect nope kept turning off and on.. So i went to up the ram volts to 1.4 as i always had too do and nope...

So i flashed back to f4a but here's the issue even tho i have my board set on SB it seems like it switch over bios when it couldn't detect my ram... So i flashed over my backup bios that had f3...

Now was it suppose to do this even tho its on SB???

Don't think im trying any beta bios after this till a non beta bios is release.. Stays with f4a which works the best for me...


----------



## bmwm3power

F4c xmp dont work for me with 4x16gb corsair vengeance lpx 3200


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWGTROLL*
> 
> I have had my Gigabyte X370 K7 for about a month. I got it when it was available on Newegg. Bilko told me about this competition so I thought I would at least give it my best try. I'll be picking up a Ryzen 5 1600x next week.


Nice!

I was hesitant to grab another yesterday as I already have one. And was eyeing the current Asus comp. But the store won't sell CPUs without a board. So crap.

See ya around!


----------



## kushorange

XMP now works with new Bios (F4c) with Flare-X memory at 3200mhz. Past bios, it made me set manually but still achieved 3200mhz.

Also, dynamic voltage now is stable with a .125v offset at 3825mhz. Before I had to run constant voltage.

All in all, its a great update for me and this platform keeps getting better and better.


----------



## TiberiusJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> I'll try that too just to prevent any future problems. I had disabled the power saving stuff for the ethernet controllers already.


OK... Now new agesa 1.0.0.6 bios is available f6d. Have you flashed that yet? You can get it on the gigabyte forums. It has solved some memory problems already for me and I expect to reach and possibly exceed 3200mhz when I return from vacation Monday.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmwm3power*
> 
> F4c xmp dont work for me with 4x16gb corsair vengeance lpx 3200


Try manual settings. Don't turn on xmp. See if that works.


----------



## ridobe

Anyone familiar with error code 24? I was using my stable (I thought) rig when it froze. I've been on F3 for a couple of weeks with the same settings. It won't post at all now. Cmos reset doesn't help. Tried booting with one stick of ram as well. Drive doesn't seem to have failed as it passes smart tests. Trying to figure out how to run memtest. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiberiusJonez*
> 
> OK... Now new agesa 1.0.0.6 bios is available f6d. Have you flashed that yet? You can get it on the gigabyte forums. It has solved some memory problems already for me and I expect to reach and possibly exceed 3200mhz when I return from vacation Monday.


Isn't that for the gaming 5? Ony newest beta bios i see for the k7 is F4C which is worser for my ram than f4a. F4a my ram works perfect just needs 1.4volts. But f4a keeps rebooting.


----------



## TiberiusJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Isn't that for the gaming 5? Ony newest beta bios i see for the k7 is F4C which is worser for my ram than f4a. F4a my ram works perfect just needs 1.4volts. But f4a keeps rebooting.


Hmm, that you would need to email support to see if the F6d bios is interchangeable with K7. I know the two boards are EXTREMELY similar in architecture. As far as the f4a... If that board is dual bios as the g5... Then switch to "single bios" mode and boot into the good bios, assuming you have a good bios that is NOT F4A. Then use Q flash to save that bios to USB. While still in the active bios, switch to the second bios, and Q flash saved bios over f4a if you wish to revert it. Alternatively you can download an alternate bios and do the same process... Just skip the "save" step... Boot good bios / switch live to second bad bios and flash. I got these instructions from gigabyte when I soft bricked my backup bios and it worked flawlessly for repairing it.

Good luck.


----------



## colorfuel

F6d should be AGESA 1.0.0.5 for Gaming 5. Dont install this on your K7. Despite the similarities K7 has bclk OCing and uses different bioses.

Why tell people to install this on their K7 boards? You want them to brick their boards?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiberiusJonez*
> 
> Hmm, that you would need to email support to see if the F6d bios is interchangeable with K7. I know the two boards are EXTREMELY similar in architecture. As far as the f4a... If that board is dual bios as the g5... Then switch to "single bios" mode and boot into the good bios, assuming you have a good bios that is NOT F4A. Then use Q flash to save that bios to USB. While still in the active bios, switch to the second bios, and Q flash saved bios over f4a if you wish to revert it. Alternatively you can download an alternate bios and do the same process... Just skip the "save" step... Boot good bios / switch live to second bad bios and flash. I got these instructions from gigabyte when I soft bricked my backup bios and it worked flawlessly for repairing it.
> 
> Good luck.


Whoops sorry i meant f4c kept rebooting... lol F4a works perfect with no issues.


----------



## GravityMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Sweet! XMP profile works flawlessly on Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16 GB!
> 
> Edit: Just ran Cinebench, got some kind of BSOD with an unexpected kernel mode trap error or something, so I spoke too soon.


What ram is this? Do u have the exact model? I think I have the same ram as you?


----------



## TiberiusJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Whoops sorry i meant f4c kept rebooting... lol F4a works perfect with no issues.


It's all good. Same instructions apply.


----------



## Sev501

Beep beep

New beta with AGESA 1006 out!









Bios F4D: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6AQ-0rz14D5Nk1VNzF5TkRaMzQ/view

AX370-Gaming K7: F4D

Changes:
•AGESA 1006
•EZ Overclock Tuner


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Beep beep
> 
> New beta with AGESA 1006 out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios F4D: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6AQ-0rz14D5Nk1VNzF5TkRaMzQ/view
> 
> AX370-Gaming K7: F4D
> 
> Changes:
> •AGESA 1006
> •EZ Overclock Tuner


So no pstate oc?


----------



## Oceaon

FINALLY!

I have been waiting a while now going back to using F3E. I'm sure others had success along the way with other Bios but that was the only one that ran 3200 for me with a bunch of tinkering.

This new Bios was the first one where I literally installed it, booted up and had 3200 without touching anything (4x16 GB Trident Z RGBs CL14, Samsung B-die). No messing around or tweaking, it just worked. Added in my CPU overclocks and restarted without a snag. I ran Cinebench 8 times in a row and hit 1806 constantly - 7 out of the 8 times, so it was consistent on the CPU side. Ran Realbench, 3DMark, Prime95, and everything seems to be good to go.

I finally see at least some progress with the new Agesa code.


----------



## Worldwin

New bios is buggy for me. It takes forever to update voltages on screen after my input. WIll hope for new one that more stable.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oceaon*
> 
> FINALLY!
> 
> I have been waiting a while now going back to using F3E. I'm sure others had success along the way with other Bios but that was the only one that ran 3200 for me with a bunch of tinkering.
> 
> This new Bios was the first one where I literally installed it, booted up and had 3200 without touching anything (4x16 GB Trident Z RGBs CL14, Samsung B-die). No messing around or tweaking, it just worked. Added in my CPU overclocks and restarted without a snag. I ran Cinebench 8 times in a row and hit 1806 constantly - 7 out of the 8 times, so it was consistent on the CPU side. Ran Realbench, 3DMark, Prime95, and everything seems to be good to go.
> 
> I finally see at least some progress with the new Agesa code.


I'm glad to hear the new Bios works so well.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

So anyone having luck with 3600? I cant' get it to be stable. Best I have is graphics artifact -> crash at really high timings.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

So because I can. I want to know what the **** is causing this:





Woo I have 3600MHz Now. I'm not sure what I changed:









I haven't been able to send any CPU-Z validations recently. I am not sure why.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> So no pstate oc?


Unfortunately not... I asked about it on the giga forum, but alas no response yet. Last time he (matt) said that the bios team is looking into it...


----------



## Cliffy

Upgraded to F4D. I am able to set the memory strap to 3333Mhz no problem, anything above this and system will not load no matter how loose the timings or the voltage. Memory is G-Skill Trident Z RGB 3600 CL16. Using BCLK and memory strap 3333 I have got up to DDR4 3430 at CL14 (haven't tested higher yet). So far I would say F4D is going in the right direction


----------



## Oceaon

Edit - Added CrystalDiskMark


----------



## niqiri

Can someone post instructions on how to manually set RAM timings and voltages? More specifically, which settings need to be changed in the BIOS and to what? Thanks!


----------



## Oceaon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Can someone post instructions on how to manually set RAM timings and voltages? More specifically, which settings need to be changed in the BIOS and to what? Thanks!


I would do a search in this thread for mus1mus's guide or do a simple google search on Youtube to overclock the board.


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

I was able to get my 3200Mhz kit of Trident Z up to 3466 on the new bios. I don't seem to be having any luck with 3600 though, it would just boot/power off 3-4 times then boot stock ram settings. Might mess with it later.

Doesn't look like they fixed command rate not changing either, still set to 1T.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WilltheMagicAsian*
> 
> I was able to get my 3200Mhz kit of Trident Z up to 3466 on the new bios. I don't seem to be having any luck with 3600 though, it would just boot/power off 3-4 times then boot stock ram settings. Might mess with it later.
> 
> Doesn't look like they fixed command rate not changing either, still set to 1T.


There's an option you have to change in the bios. Something like "Gear Down". Set it to disabled.


----------



## cssorkinman

Question for those running above the 3200 mhz ram divider - can you run 3d mark?

Every time I choose 3333 or higher, it refuses to let me run it - also cpu-z doesn't recognize it at that speed.


----------



## niqiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Overclock your way thru the K7or any Gigabytes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so here's how I am doing it.
> 
> But first up, BIOS is F3D. Yours might be a little different.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's begin. The BIOS is quite plain and pretty simple with fairly limited options to tweak.
> Focus on the M.I.T Tab. All OC related stuff should be here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Saving options
> You will need OFFSET Voltages if you want to keep the downclocking scheme during IDLE. I am not doing that and you will see why.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Related stuff.
> Notice the DDR Compatibility Mode? More of that later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage
> You will need to use Offset if you want to use power saving stuff.
> I don't do that as well, I don't like it. And on this board, we'll try to see how the Voltage reflects the given offset values.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting part here.
> PCIE Mode should be set to 2.0 or 1.0 if you are pushing BCLK past 107MHz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan related optimisations.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get a good grasp of things, here are the stock Benchmarks results.
> For the GPU it's a GTX 1060 6GB OC'ed to +175/700. Hovers around 2100MHz Core and 4700Mem.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a baseline in set, let's go for the awaited part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has their own way of doing things. I would simply ask you to start Low. And note of the Voltage requirement your chip needs per 100MHz step.
> 
> Let's Begin.
> 
> I already knew that I can run 3.6GHz at 1.1 but since I wanted to make this mini guide, I just fired it up and try Offset Voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enabled XMP Profile,
> Multi to 36
> BCLK to 100.1 ( I don't want to see it like 3598MHz you know)
> Went into the Memory Options.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enabled DDR Compatibility Selection
> Memory Timing Mode to Advanced Manual. This allows you to get overall control to the Memory Timings. A handful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next went into Memory Subtiming settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual Input. tRCDWR allows that without an impact to Stability witha tiny bit improvement in Performance. 8 is the lowest I have seen the gains.
> Went into the Voltage Options and tried using Offset.
> 1.45V on the Dimms. (Note I am using 4 sticks here. 2 sticks requires less than that.)
> 0.755V on DRAM Termination (I'd like to just give it a tiny bit more) Supposedly Half of VDIMM.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebooted back into the BIOS.
> Simply to verify if the Changes made will pass Post Tests. Especially on the Memory.
> And to verify the Voltages as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed! wew. BUT,
> Opps, VCore is around 1.35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To verify the Voltages and Frequency, you can just hover the Mouse pointer to the Right-side of the screen and that will show the semi-pull-up display screen.
> Went back into the Voltage settings again to change the Offset.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, at +0.0000 Vcore = 1.344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried -0.100
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25V Perfect!
> But then it's still quite HIGH for my 3.6GHz.
> Back to Voltage Settings again. Then, opps! Another surprise!
> Offset only goes down to -0.150 V; That equates to the lowest VCore I can DIAL using OFFSET is 1.200V!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every chip will likely have different values for these so verify yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC Health Status confirms that as well.
> While VSOC at +0.000 = 1.116V.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I knew that 1.2 is too much for my 3.6GHz OC, I decided to just go for 3.8GHz and test it in Windows but that failed IBT at Regular.
> I wanted to at least run it 20X at Very High. So went back to the Voltage Settings and went -0.13750V.
> Also did change VSOC to -0.100
> I love this Voltage Granularity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT Very failed at 23rd iteration.
> Usually, I could just maintained that Vcore as IBT Very High is pretty much as heavy as you can go with these chips.
> But since we also wanna test the Memory and the Data Fabric due to running 32GB of 3200MHz RAM, we want to get rid of that minute possibility of failure induced from Core instability.
> Went back and added a tiny bit more Voltage there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock results.
> 
> 3800 CPU / 3200 RAM
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X265 BEnchmark 1080P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X265 Benchmark 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU-Z Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Firestrike Physics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Temps and Stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3900 CPU / 3200 RAM
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X265 BEnchmark 1080P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: X265 BEnchmark 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU-Z Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Firestrike Physics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISSUE:*
> *Can't get my RAM to post to 3200MHz.
> Q-Code F9.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a known issue. And I think I may have found the cure.
> It involves patience at the moment so guess, you'll find virtue in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's begin.
> 
> Q-Code F9 is described as a Recovery Capsule not found issue. Not sure what that is. But it is a continuous boot loop for these boards.
> 
> Remedy? Here are just the steps I have taken.
> 
> Test set-up:
> Gigabyte K7 board.
> G.Skill Ripjaws4 F4-2400C15Q-32GRK 15-15-15-35-2T 2400MHz
> I choose this kit as I haven't been able to successfully use this past 2400 on any platform! X99, Z170 etc.
> 
> Needed - Debug speaker.
> This is important for my diagnostic and technique later.
> 
> Step 1.
> A CMOS clear is needed - pull the battery out for 10 minutes with the PSU Turned Off or disconnected from the mains.
> 
> Step 2.
> Proper knowledge of your kit - be sure to know default Timings and Voltages to use. Use timings like 16-18-18-18-36 to start with.
> 
> Step 3.
> Debug speaker will beep on faults the motherboard encounters on Post. *F9 is a 3-beep-sequence*.
> 
> Step 4.
> Insert your sticks on the Slots nearest the CPU.
> Install the CMOS battery.
> 
> Step 5.
> Upon entering the BIOS after the CMOS clear method in step 1, Press F7 to restore default settings.
> F10 and reboot to BIOS.
> 
> Step 6.
> Enter your usual CPU OC settings with DRAM Profile enabled.
> Compatibility Mode enabled.
> Expert Manual and use timings like 16-18-18-18-36 for 3200 TridentZ kits.
> Use your OC Voltages with DRAM Voltage set to 1.45 for TridentZ kits, DRAM Termination to *0.75.* - I found that boosting it a little from the half DRAM Voltage value helps a bit.
> 
> Step 7.
> Before saving the setting and trying to post, save it as a Profile first. Easy way to come back to where you left at when things go awry.
> Try to reboot to BIOS.
> 
> My settings for Micron chips after I have successfully booted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 8.
> Here we are at the exciting part. If you don't get this far, you might have made it with F9 debug halt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F9 like I said, sends a 3-beep - reboot - 3-beeps - reboot loop on the debug speakers.
> 
> The technique is Long Pressing the Power Button at the sign of the first 3-beeps to force a shut down, release and hold again as described.
> 3-beeps > hold power button > shutdown > release > Press to power up again.
> 3-beeps > hold power button > shutdown > release > Press to power up again.
> 3-beeps > hold power button > shutdown > release > Press to power up again.
> 
> After the 3rd cycle (assuming you did it right), the debug speaker will beep for about 2 seconds.
> That's your que, stop pressing the Power Button as the board will reboot into the BIOS without clearing it up.
> The CPU clock will stick as per your settings. But the memory will go back to 2133 15-15-15-15.
> 
> Step 9.
> Adjust your timings to make it looser like 18-18-18-18 or adjust the Vdimm and DDR VTT accordingly til the board boots normally.
> Repeat step 8 if you continue to encounter Q-Code F9 loop.
> 
> It may come as a annoying as you might have the TridentZ 3200C14 or any other sticks for that matter. But there are things you just can't deny with these chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have successfully booted with the intended RAM clock, try to go back to DRAM timings and tighten up the CAS Latency Timing. And try to reboot to BIOS and Windows.
> Verify stability and or go back to the Timings section to adjust another timing to pinpoint which one prevents you from booting into your desired DRAM clock.
> 
> Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: F9 issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who have no access to a debug speaker, but are keen enough to observe the board behaviour relating to F9 boot loop issue, I have found 2 distinct characteristics of the mentioned fault.
> 
> 1. F9 (3 beeps) > board restart > F9 > board restart loop.
> This is the loop I have mentioned in the guide above.
> 
> Assumption: CAS Latency too low.
> 
> Fix: Increase CAS Latency value in the Memory Settings a step.
> 
> So uf your previous setting as 3200-14-14-14-14-34 fails with the loop described, try to set it to 3200-15-15-15-15-35 and try to reboot. It will likely default to 16-15-15-15 anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. F9 (continues 3-beep sequence) > Q-Code shuffle > F9 > Q-Code Shuffle loop
> 
> This one differs from the issue mentioned above as this doesn't force a board restart.
> 
> Assumption: TRCD and/or TRP too low. Usually, TRCD.
> 
> Now this is the tricky part as it is not shown as TRCD in the BIOS. But rather, TRCDRD.
> 
> This became apparent when I am tweaking my timings for the Micron Kit I have posted.
> 
> The said kit accepts (boots normally) with timings 16-20-20-20-36. But fails to boot into Windows with 18-18-18-18-38, but works okay again with 16-19-8-16-36.
> 
> See the pattern?
> 
> Hopefully this helps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Memory OC end Result using Micron chips


Here's the guide for anyone else who's looking


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Looks like you have to push Vcore SoC if you want 3600MHz RAM. I had to set mine to 1.2v to get the system to not crash.

If this changes I will keep people informed.

Once again, my system is playing tricks on me.


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Ah, disabling "gear down" did the trick, thanks.

Don't think there's any hope for 3600 on my kit though, was instantly bsoding on desktop even on the loosest timings I could set.

At least now I can work on getting 3466 stable with 2T.


----------



## mus1mus

Depends on what kit you have. I think maybe some Voltage to help the kit pass.


----------



## colorfuel

With the new AGESA, I managed to boot my 3200/CL14 kit at 3536/CL18 @1.45v (102x34,66) but it only shows up in HWinfo and wasnt stable in CB.

3600/CL18 doesnt boot.

So I conclude there is som OCing room left for my Ram.









3466/CL14 boots into Windows, sadly, not stable in CB.

The amazing part is where I get no F9 loops at 3536, 3466 or 3200. So this bios version is quite nice on that part.

Now to see what I can get stable in Windows and how it will influence real life performance.

I dont need 3466Mhz Ram if it doesn net at least a little performance increase.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> With the new AGESA, I managed to boot my 3200/CL14 kit at 3536/CL18 @1.45v (102x34,66) but it only shows up in HWinfo and wasnt stable in CB.
> 
> 3600/CL18 doesnt boot.
> 
> So I conclude there is som OCing room left for my Ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466/CL14 boots into Windows, sadly, not stable in CB.
> 
> The amazing part is where I get no F9 loops at 3536, 3466 or 3200. So this bios version is quite nice on that part.
> 
> Now to see what I can get stable in Windows and how it will influence real life performance.
> 
> I dont need 3466Mhz Ram if it doesn net at least a little performance increase.


TridentZ 3200C14 can do 3600 C15 CR2 with some massage.









3555 14-14-14-1T on X99 at 1.45 Stable.

You need to compliment RAM speed with more VCore on this platform though. CB is not stressing RAM that much to be the cause of instability.


----------



## colorfuel

I was doing these tests at stock CPU clocks, so I left vCore on Auto. I'll give it a little more vCore tonight, to see where I can get it.

But this makes me believe I'll need to sacrifice a bit on CPU clocks to stay in acceptable vCore ranges.

It will be a real challenge to find the perfect balance between CPU clocks, Ram Clocks, and vCore. I love it.


----------



## Techi

I've been having fun with the K7 and a 1700 for several days now. I made a spreadsheet file with notes about what works and what doesn't, it has gotten rather complex at this point. First off, it's really hard to figure out how to gauge overclocking results because you don't have any idea how others have measured their voltage - there's the UEFI setting, HWiNFO's Vcore (which seems to be what CPU-Z is reporting) and "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)". I don't have the experience to use a multimeter, so I've used the SVI2 TFN value as it shows the Vdroop and doesn't fluctuate. I don't know how much off it is, I've seen talk about it showing approximately 20mV less than measured but I've got no way to know any better.

I can do Prime95 stable 3900MHz at 1,262V (SVI2 TFN) which is 1,36875V (0,14375V offset) in UEFI and 1,332-1,344V Vcore. That idles as 1,331V SVI2 TFN and 1,344V Vcore. 3950MHz takes 1,319V (SVI2 TFN), that's 1,43750V (0,21250V offset) in UEFI and 1,392V Vcore - idling at 1,400V SVI2 TFN and 1,404V Vcore.

That's a lot of Vdroop, all those values are LLC Auto. I've tested the LLC settings and I'm curious what Gigabyte Matt will post on the GB forums about those, because as far as I've noticed the LLC Auto, Normal, Standard and Medium settings Vdroop the same amount. I used the 3900MHz settings to explore those for a bit.

+0,14375V offset idling at 1,331V "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)".
Prime95 28.10 Custom (128/128, run FFTs in place - as suggested by The Stilt) load
LLC Auto 1,262V
LLC Normal 1,262V
LLC Standard 1,262V
LLC Low 1,244V
LLC Medium 1,262V
LLC High 1,275V
LLC Turbo 1,300V
LLC Extreme 1,312V

What's the difference, should I just have an oscilloscope to see the whole story - I don't know - and as suggested by more experienced people and stuff like Buildzoid's LLC video, I'll just keep away from any high LLC settings.

I've just assembled the system on top of the motherboard box and I'm curious to see the temperature differences after it gets the case airflow, but VRMs sure get toasty no matter how efficient they are. I've got a NH-D15 (pull/pull) with the stupid IO shroud removed (it looks fine but why block the Vcore VRM heatsink). At those 3950MHz settings OCCT AVX Linpack load for an hour took me to 70,1°C max Tdie and 94°C on the VRMs, fairly similar temperatures with P95 loads. I haven't even looked at the fan curves yet either. 4000MHz is easily benchable but voltages go just stupid at that point, I'm searching for 24/7 settings. I'll probably settle for something between 3,9-3,95GHz after eventually tuning the RAM.

Ah yes, the RAM. I installed the AGESA 1.0.0.6 UEFI yesterday, F4d that is. Oh boy did that take a lot of tinkering with almost no results. I've got a 3200C14 2x8GB Flare X kit. Sure, it worked fine even earlier, but the new microcode is promising. I just hit 1,5V with the default 1,1V SOC and went exploring. 3600MHz 14-14-14-34 1T? Boots just fine. 3200MHz 12-13-13-24 1T? Copied some settings I saw The Stilt use and yes, that boots too. BankGroupSwap disabled and trying on/off with GearDownMode too. Impressive numbers from the AIDA64 memory benchmark. It's just no use seeing something seemingly work and still throw errors at TPU MemTest64 or HCI memtest. I tried to get 3600MHz 16-16-16-36 working because it took a while to throw errors on HCI, so I went around changing ProcODT (60 worked but offered no apparent benefits, 48 gave me a boot loop) and CLDO_VDDP (960, 970, 980, 990, 1000, 940, 925, 900, 965 mV.. nothing gave stability, all booted though - and yes, I did a reset after applying the settings) with no results. Bumping up the SOC voltage a bit did nothing either.

Now I'm at the point that I don't really know how to continue this tuning. To all you RAM wizards: how did you learn the procedure to search for RAM timings and tightening subtimings? I've seen all kinds of articles mentioning the subtiming names, but I'm not looking for information on how the memory operation really works or how to design the damn kits - I just want to overclock. 24/7 stable, tight timings without errors in memory tests. Sure, I can set the voltage to 1,45-1,5V and vary all the settings, but I don't have a clue in which order to tune the latencies - especially the subtimings - and how to know what the working ranges should be. Any pointers?


----------



## mus1mus

I'd say after a succesful boot with 3600 RAM, look into stressing the Core first. This platform is trivial once you start mixing things up.

1. Boot 3600 with 16-16-16-16-36-1T if allowed.
2. Test Realbench 1hour. If you are previously stable with same Core Clock and VCore with 3200 RAM, and becomes unstable with 3600, I would really love to add more VCore first than dealing with RAM.

In terms of VCore Reading, the Higher Value seemed closer with DMM readings. That is what you say as VCore I suppose.


----------



## Artikbot

Question to you my fine chaps - For the CLDO_VDDP setting, what's the initial value and what's the per-step increments you guys see?

The Gaming 5 also has the setting but we get no information as to what's the scale or the values so I'm hoping I can extrapolate yours to what we see.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Question to you my fine chaps - *For the CLDO_VDDP setting, what's the initial value and what's the per-step increments you guys see?*
> 
> The Gaming 5 also has the setting but we get no information as to what's the scale or the values so I'm hoping I can extrapolate yours to what we see.


That would be interesting to know...


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

vcore bump did help, stable at 3466Mhz 16-16-16-16-36-1T on my CL15 kit of 3200Mhz Trident Z.

Can't find any stable timings for 3600Mhz on mine though.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

So I actually have 3600 C14 stable on my kit (TridentZ 1600C16). What's the best way to show this to everyone and compare the performance?


----------



## Techi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Question to you my fine chaps - For the CLDO_VDDP setting, what's the initial value and what's the per-step increments you guys see?
> 
> The Gaming 5 also has the setting but we get no information as to what's the scale or the values so I'm hoping I can extrapolate yours to what we see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> That would be interesting to know...


It is in millivolts, default value is 950 mV. You can adjust it with 1 mV accuracy.

Check out @gupsterg's thread, click open RAM info, then C6H UEFI, then CLDO_VDDP. Those quotes from The Stilt are useful even if those guidelines are for the C6H. After applying the settings in UEFI and exiting, press reset to reboot the system.

I'm also adding the AMD community update part on CLDO_VDDP for anyone that has not seen it yet (click the link button in the quote for the full text):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD / Robert Hallock*
> 
> Voltage for the DDR4 PHY on the SoC. Somewhat counterintuitively, lowering VDDP can often be more beneficial for stability than raising CLDO_VDDP. Advanced overclockers should also know that altering CLDO_VDDP can move or resolve memory holes. Small changes to VDDP can have a big effect, and VDDP cannot not be set to a value greater than VDIMM-0.1V (not to exceed 1.05V). A cold reboot is required if you alter this voltage.
> 
> Sidenote: pre-1.0.0.6 BIOSes may also have an entry labeled "VDDP" that alters the external voltage level sent to the CPU VDDP pins. This is not the same parameter as CLDO_VDDP in AGESA 1.0.0.6.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> So I actually have 3600 C14 stable on my kit (TridentZ 1600C16). What's the best way to show this to everyone and compare the performance?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

Try the HCI memtest? It's annoying to open up 16 instances of it but it will tell you if you have unstable RAM. (Or use that stressapptest, I haven't tried it because I will only have Win 10 installed on the Ryzen system until I no longer need any sensor / overclocking / benchmarking software and I will sure as hell not allow that thing to connect to the internet.)


----------



## yergg

With F4D I am able to run my G.SKILL F4-3600C16-8GTZ at XMP profile with Gear Down Mode = Disabled. Although, I did have stability issues when running intelburntest, I had to downclock my over clock from 3.9 to 3.85.

Running like a champ now.

https://valid.x86.fr/qst258


----------



## Secret Dragoon

The test setup in the HCI thread is extremely convoluted and takes way too long to set up and run. I don't agree with their test methodology at all.

Edit: Here's my validation
https://valid.x86.fr/5iiml7


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techi*
> 
> It is in millivolts, default value is 950 mV. You can adjust it with 1 mV accuracy.
> 
> Check out @gupsterg's thread, click open RAM info, then C6H UEFI, then CLDO_VDDP. Those quotes from The Stilt are useful even if those guidelines are for the C6H. After applying the settings in UEFI and exiting, press reset to reboot the system.
> 
> I'm also adding the AMD community update part on CLDO_VDDP for anyone that has not seen it yet (click the link button in the quote for the full text):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread
> 
> Try the HCI memtest? It's annoying to open up 16 instances of it but it will tell you if you have unstable RAM. (Or use that stressapptest, I haven't tried it because I will only have Win 10 installed on the Ryzen system until I no longer need any sensor / overclocking / benchmarking software and I will sure as hell not allow that thing to connect to the internet.)


Yeah, I already read that and I had the feeling the value in Gigabyte's BIOS was in millivolt.
A more refined BIOS and a couple of words, or even better a changelog, from Gigabyte would be much appreciated tho.
CPLO_VDDP can be set to insane high values right now, like 99999 high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> The test setup in the HCI thread is extremely convoluted and takes way too long to set up and run. I don't agree with their test methodology at all.
> 
> Edit: Here's my validation
> https://valid.x86.fr/5iiml7


Just run 6+ hours of prime95 custom blend with 95% of memory usage, if that is stable memtest and Stressapptest are also stable.
From my experience Stressapptest on Linux is very good at finding memory only instability, memory controller not much.
At the end of the day you still have to run prime95 or something like that to be sure the whole system is stable.

To test memory performance I use Stream (link: https://www.cs.virginia.edu/stream/ref.html) on Linux.
Windows I remember Everest (now called Aida64) but I never really liked its synthetic memory benchmark, it was too unpredictable.
Another memory benchmark for Windows is Maxmem (link: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/maxxmem/)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> The test setup in the HCI thread is extremely convoluted and takes way too long to set up and run. I don't agree with their test methodology at all.
> 
> Edit: Here's my validation
> https://valid.x86.fr/5iiml7


Stability. You can't claim something like that in the eyes of other people.

It's not like, you have to do it. We do coz we can.


----------



## colorfuel

I've managed to get 3400/CL14 bench stable and it seems to bring a very slight in improvement in CB scores, about 6 points and a bit more in Unigine Superposition at 720p.

I'll test stability now and report back with more details.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Yeah, I already read that and I had the feeling the value in Gigabyte's BIOS was in millivolt.
> A more refined BIOS and a couple of words, or even better a changelog, from Gigabyte would be much appreciated tho.
> CPLO_VDDP can be set to insane high values right now, like 99999 high.


This is what bothers me, not knowing what the scale is


----------



## Secret Dragoon




----------



## colorfuel

Nice! What exact kit is it?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

F4-3600C16D-16GTZR


----------



## colorfuel

I wonder if I should sell my 16GB Flare-X kit and get that one instead.


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yergg*
> 
> With F4D I am able to run my G.SKILL F4-3600C16-8GTZ at XMP profile with Gear Down Mode = Disabled. Although, I did have stability issues when running intelburntest, I had to downclock my over clock from 3.9 to 3.85.
> 
> Running like a champ now.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/qst258


Isn't 50mhz on the CPU clock going to make more of a difference then 200-300mhz on the memory at that point?


----------



## yergg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Isn't 50mhz on the CPU clock going to make more of a difference then 200-300mhz on the memory at that point?


Not from what I understand how the Infinity fabric works. The infinity fabric, which allows the 2 CCXs to communicate, runs at Memory Speed. The Faster the memory speed, the faster the Infinity Fabric, thus the faster the CPU gets stuff done. This seems to be also why Latency doesn't seem to bother it much. As long as that clock is up, the CPU will run faster.


----------



## mafio

Found some of interesting things while fiddling with the newish F4d BIOS:

1. CLDO_VDDP makes no sense at all, I literally can't make my system not boot even when setting it at 200 or less.
Default value should be 950, AMD and Asus guys said that it can be worked in the range 900/1050 to gain stability/circumvent memory frequency hole.
On the K7 whatever value I set it to it does not make any difference at all.

2. Using 2 Crucial 16 GB dual rank dimms (Micron C9BGN) I can boot at frequencies up to a tad more than 3400 MHz 16-20-14-14-32 1T using the 33.33 Memory multiplier and BCLK ~103 MHz.
The interesting thing is that with Memory multiplier 32.00 and 33.33 making the system POST with VDIMM higher than 1.35 volt is a real pain.
VDIMM up to 1.45 volt alongside memory multiplier 32.00 can be used only if DDRVPP is set at the lowest possible value (1.98 volt), the strange thing is that this particular kit scales well with voltage at least up to 1.5 volt using lower memory multipliers.
Run GSAT at 3200 MHz 16-20-14-14-32 1T 1.4 volt withous errors, reboot, bump VDIMM to 1.5 volt, system goes past 50-55 error code (so I assume memory training is completed correctly) but right after it freeze on either 9E, 0d, 0E, 79, 06, 03 post error code.
The higher the memory multiplier used the more difficult it becomes to use high VDIMM:
- memory multiplier 29.33 -> up to 1.6 volt with no issue whatsoever
- memory multiplier 32.00 -> max VDIMM 1.45 with DDRVPP 1.98 volt;
- memory multiplier 33.33 -> max VDIMM 1.35 with DDRVPP 2.5 volt, anything higher does not post no matter what.

3. ProcODT is working and is critical to stabilize memory at high frequencies, at 3200 MHz I use 60 ohm, at 3333/3400 MHz 68.3/80 ohm.

I feel there is still quite some more room for improvements in BIOS/AGESA.



1h GSAT at 3200 MHz 16-20-14-14-14-32 1t
VDIMM 1.4 volt
DRAM termination voltage 0.7 volt
DDRVPP 2.5 volt
VSOC 1.0 volt
ProcODT 60 ohm


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yergg*
> 
> Not from what I understand how the Infinity fabric works. The infinity fabric, which allows the 2 CCXs to communicate, runs at Memory Speed. The Faster the memory speed, the faster the Infinity Fabric, thus the faster the CPU gets stuff done. This seems to be also why Latency doesn't seem to bother it much. As long as that clock is up, the CPU will run faster.


Have you noticed any improvement in benchmarks with your new overclock vs old?


----------



## yergg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Have you noticed any improvement in benchmarks with your new overclock vs old?


I do need to work on that. Since I did all my benchmarking at 3000 MHz RAM, I sold my GTX 1080 and put my old R9 290 in. The typical CPU synthetic benchmarks won't show much of a change if any, but gaming FPS should see a bump. I will have to do my old clocks vs my new clocks on some games and get back to you.


----------



## mus1mus

Benchmarks should. Only a handful few won't.


----------



## colorfuel

From 3200/CL14 to 3534/CL18, I noticed a 100pt increase in Unigine superposition benchmark at 720p/low on my 290X - Tri-X at stock.

But thats only like 0,5%. It could just be a random variance though.




edit: Temps are a lot higher because the ambient temperatures are alot higher these last few days.


----------



## mus1mus

How's your 3600 RAM foray?


----------



## kushorange

Playing around with my memory at lunch today. I successfully got 3333mhz with my 3200mhz Flare-X at XMP timings (14cas).

I'm gonna try to push the memory higher tonight, also I'm currently at 1.35v for memory so I still got room to go to 1.4v if needed as well.

I am currently running my CPU at 3850mhz with offset of +.125v. This gets me around 1.36v while stress testing in p95. Around 1.3v when gaming and .90v while my CPU down clocks at idle..

I have LLC set to extreme with this setup. Is this okay to do?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> Playing around with my memory at lunch today. I successfully got 3333mhz with my 3200mhz Flare-X at XMP timings (14cas).
> 
> I'm gonna try to push the memory higher tonight, also I'm currently at 1.35v for memory so I still got room to go to 1.4v if needed as well.
> 
> I am currently running my CPU at 3850mhz with offset of +.125v. This gets me around 1.36v while stress testing in p95. Around 1.3v when gaming and .90v while my CPU down clocks at idle..
> 
> I have LLC set to extreme with this setup. Is this okay to do?


Yes that's fine. I use 1.375v w/ no Offset and Extreme LLC @ 3.925GHz


----------



## kushorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Yes that's fine. I use 1.375v w/ no Offset and Extreme LLC @ 3.925GHz


Good to know. Do you or anyone else have data on how much the voltage changes by changing the LLC setting?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

C14 ended up being unstable with GSAT (And actually just BSOD'd on me) and switched to C16. Hopefully this is more stable. I get surprisingly equivalent speeds.


----------



## THUMPer1

Can't get my kit to 3600 mhz right now. Oh well. It's a great 3200 mhz kit though.


----------



## LBear

Are we able to Pstate overclock now with new bios update?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Are we able to Pstate overclock now with new bios update?


Not yet. But they said they are working/looking into it....


----------



## Scottland

3466 seems to be working fine here, although for some reason CL is showing up as 16, despite being set to 15 in the BIOS - bug?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

No, Odd CAS Latencies round up 1 on Ryzen for some reason. Try seeing if Gear Up -> Disabled fixes it for you (This is how you get CR2 on 2933+.)


----------



## yergg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> 3466 seems to be working fine here, although for some reason CL is showing up as 16, despite being set to 15 in the BIOS - bug?


I think that is how Ryzen works. Only even number timings. 13 will become 14, 15 will become 16 and so forth.


----------



## Scottland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> No, Odd CAS Latencies round up 1 on Ryzen for some reason. Try seeing if Gear Up -> Disabled fixes it for you (This is how you get CR2 on 2933+.)


With geardown mode disabled it won't boot at that speed, it defaults to 2133 with auto timings - which actually show up as 15-15-15-36


----------



## mus1mus

I think it still resembles the previous mode where over 2666 will default to an Even CAS Timing.

If you are using a B-Die RAM, 3466 should work with 14-14-14-14-1T at 1.45V anyway.


----------



## Scottland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think it still resembles the previous mode where over 2666 will default to an Even CAS Timing.
> 
> If you are using a B-Die RAM, 3466 should work with 14-14-14-14-1T at 1.45V anyway.


You're correct it does. Seems to need quite a bit more juice to get to 14-14-14-34 however, was ok at 1.37 before...


----------



## mus1mus

1.45 is perfectly fine for B-Dies


----------



## THUMPer1

OK, tweaking my 3200 mhz kit for 3600 mhz. DDR Voltage at 1.45, vcore soc is Auto. I upped the DRAM Termination from .600 to .652, that helped boot and run a benchmark, but I cant stress the memory.. Can I go higher on the Termination voltage?

Timings are 18-18-18-39 1T
Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> OK, tweaking my 3200 mhz kit for 3600 mhz. DDR Voltage at 1.45, vcore soc is Auto. I upped the DRAM Termination from .600 to .652, that helped boot and run a benchmark, but I cant stress the memory.. Can I go higher on the Termination voltage?
> 
> Timings are 18-18-18-39 1T
> Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ


yes, should be 1/2. .725 default should always be 1/2 of ram voltage and work up/down from there.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> yes, should be 1/2. .725 default should always be 1/2 of ram voltage and work up/down from there.


Hmm not sure it's voltage related, maybe timings. at .725 no change in stability, but it boots fine.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think it still resembles the previous mode where over 2666 will default to an Even CAS Timing.
> 
> If you are using a B-Die RAM, 3466 should work with 14-14-14-14-1T at 1.45V anyway.


This is why I was saying Gear Down (mixed down with up...) may fix this as they could be possibly linked together.

Oh Quick Question for you mus1mus. Someone was telling me B-Die starts to degrade at 1.43v. Is this true? Not that it matters much as I was having issues training the 3700 strap at 1.6v (I must be doing something wrong).


----------



## intelduo

Hi,

I am having issues with Corsair Vengeance LED CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 RAM. I cant get it past 2133... Does somebody have the same kit and manages to bump the speed to XMP profile speeds or anything beside default 2133?

I have 1700X CPU.

Thanks!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> This is why I was saying Gear Down (mixed down with up...) may fix this as they could be possibly linked together.
> 
> Oh Quick Question for you mus1mus. Someone was telling me B-Die starts to degrade at 1.43v. Is this true? Not that it matters much as I was having issues training the 3700 strap at 1.6v (I must be doing something wrong).


I've pushed up to 1.8V on air.







nothing happens on the capabilities of the ICs.


----------



## crept

So far this new bios has been stellar for me! (Flashed yesterday night)

Previous bios I was only able to get my (4 x 8GB) sticks of GALAX 3600 to run at 2666 14-14-14-34 @ 1.35v.
And now I'm running 3333 at the same timings and voltage, all four sticks. Zero effort on my part! (Prime stable 2 hours in)

I was able to boot to Windows at 3600 but would crash on launching any benchmark. Time to loosen up the timings and up the voltarge to see how far we can go!


----------



## CrazyElement

Guys please , asking for advice . I'm going for the amd ryzen 7 1800x and gaming k7 motherboard. However as I read ryzen says that soon 4000 mhz ram will be supported , even on the gigabyte page says that newest beta bios support up to 4000 mhz, question here is that I'm about to buy G.SKILL TRIDENT Z RGB DIMM KIT 16GB F4-4000C18D-16GTZR , will i be able to run it on 3200-3600. Or I better get the 3600 version? I want to get the 4000 mhz because soon or later there will be a support for 4k mhz and I really dont want to invest another 300$ for new kit. So what you think does anybody run the newest beta with 4000 mhz kit so give some info? Thx!


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I have the 3600C16 kit and I am (from as far as I can tell) one of the few people who has gotten 3600 stable enough for daily use.

I would recommend that 4000 kit if you can afford it. I am not saying that Ryzen will run 4000 (because I honestly don't know) but there's a chance that it could, and it's only slightly more expensive than the 3600 kit.

Memory performance is based on the IMC on the Processor and the IMC seems to be random between chips (1800x doesn't seem to have a binned imc). I have not seen anyone hit 3733+ to my knowledge (I can almost get it to pass BIOS check at like 1.6v =/)


----------



## crept

I'm going to try to hit 3600, what was your timings and voltage to get it there?


----------



## T3chn0mad

F4D has been a huge help, but hasn't boosted me to the highs that many others seem to be getting. I couldn't get my 32 GB kit of 3200Mhz G.Skill TridentZ (F4-3200C16Q-32GTZSK) above the base of 2133 on F3, but F4D has let me hit what seems to be a solidly stable 2933 at 16-18-18-38.

3200, on the other hand, seems to be a bridge too far - I get F9 bootloop and reset when I try it regardless of voltage or other settings.

On a semi-unrelated note, with F4D I have noticed that when I have a lot of memory usage, I get periodic but noticeable audio distortion through the speaker-out on the back IO panel. Has anyone else experienced anything like that?


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> I have the 3600C16 kit and I am (from as far as I can tell) one of the few people who has gotten 3600 stable enough for daily use.
> 
> I would recommend that 4000 kit if you can afford it. I am not saying that Ryzen will run 4000 (because I honestly don't know) but there's a chance that it could, and it's only slightly more expensive than the 3600 kit.
> 
> Memory performance is based on the IMC on the Processor and the IMC seems to be random between chips (1800x doesn't seem to have a binned imc). I have not seen anyone hit 3733+ to my knowledge (I can almost get it to pass BIOS check at like 1.6v =/)


So basicly , get the 4000 mhz g.skill kit, its samsung B-die so lets hope with the newest beta I will be able to hit either 3200 or 3600 , and just waiting for update to 4000







. But this KIT is with CL18 will it be problem to be downgraded to let say 16 CL and 3600?


----------



## UseR2006

Hi all,
Picked up the K7 this week and am wanting to pair some 3000Mhz RGB memory with it and could use some recommendations?
I have been finding it difficult to find any info on which memory will work well in the ryzen systems especially RGB memory.
I have been looking at either the g.skill Trident Z rgb or the Corsair vengeance RGB sticks.
CMR16GX4M2C3000C15 is the one i have been leaning towards atm.

any help would be appreciated.

(going to be running a 1600x and 16GB memory. will be looking to try my hand a little overclocking this time, will be my first at something like it)


----------



## webhead

Interesting, I've been doing some testing with the new F4D beta bios, and in order to hit the 3466mhz ram overclock I need to relax my timings to 20-20-20-38. And running Cinebench R15 at this overclock compared to my 3200mhz stock timings, my score is actually 15-20 lower at the faster ram with looser timings overclock. So my conclusion is that if you need to change your timings that much for only 260mhz extra on the ram its not worth it.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhead*
> 
> Interesting, I've been doing some testing with the new F4D beta bios, and in order to hit the 3466mhz ram overclock I need to relax my timings to 20-20-20-38. And running Cinebench R15 at this overclock compared to my 3200mhz stock timings, my score is actually 15-20 lower at the faster ram with looser timings overclock. So my conclusion is that if you need to change your timings that much for only 260mhz extra on the ram its not worth it.


What memory test did you run?


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What memory test did you run?


I'm running 2 sticks of 16gb G.Skill 3200mhz C14.


----------



## chrismk23

I have my main bios on f3 and my secondary on f2 I would like to flash my secondary bios to the new f4d however I am unsure how the bios switches work.

is this correct. so I boot in main bios once in windows flip the switch to the back up then flash it then just reboot and readjust the settings ?

if not please explain how I can flash my secondary bios.


----------



## ekawbuod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismk23*
> 
> I have my main bios on f3 and my secondary on f2 I would like to flash my secondary bios to the new f4d however I am unsure how the bios switches work.
> 
> is this correct. so I boot in main bios once in windows flip the switch to the back up then flash it then just reboot and readjust the settings ?
> 
> if not please explain how I can flash my secondary bios.


I too have this question.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismk23*
> 
> I have my main bios on f3 and my secondary on f2 I would like to flash my secondary bios to the new f4d however I am unsure how the bios switches work.
> 
> is this correct. so I boot in main bios once in windows flip the switch to the back up then flash it then just reboot and readjust the settings ?
> 
> if not please explain how I can flash my secondary bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekawbuod*
> 
> I too have this question.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


First set board to single bios mode (do this while powered off)
-the 2nd switch move it to the left

Then set bios selector switch (the top switch) to main bios (flip to right).
Power on , confirm if booted to main bios.
Flip switch to 2nd bios (flip to left). Confirm by led indicator on the board (somewhere below CPU socket lower left).
Proceed to flash.
Can also do it vice versa.

A couple of posts back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Yes there is.
> On your motherboard on the lower left hand corner near the front panel audio, there are 2 switches there.
> the top most switch = BIOS 1 and 2, if the switch is on the right side it's using BIOS 1, and if you flip it to the left it would use the back up.
> 
> The 2nd switch is the one to turn dual bios on and off. Another advice here is, if your tweaking set the second switch to single bios mode.
> 
> It's also on your boards manual if you are having a hard time to find it


----------



## chrismk23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> First set board to single bios mode (do this while powered off)
> -the 2nd switch move it to the left
> 
> Then set bios selector switch (the top switch) to main bios (flip to right).
> Power on , confirm if booted to main bios.
> Flip switch to 2nd bios (flip to left). Confirm by led indicator on the board (somewhere below CPU socket lower left).
> Proceed to flash.
> Can also do it vice versa.
> 
> A couple of posts back


Thank you very much


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismk23*
> 
> Thank you very much


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Yes there is.
> On your motherboard on the lower left hand corner near the front panel audio, there are 2 switches there.
> the top most switch = BIOS 1 and 2, if the switch is on the right side it's using BIOS 1, and if you flip it to the left it would use the back up.
> 
> The 2nd switch is the one to turn dual bios on and off. Another advice here is, if your tweaking set the second switch to single bios mode.
> 
> It's also on your boards manual if you are having a hard time to find it


Np. You're welcome. May the OC gods bless you with high MHz and low temps


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Np. You're welcome. May the OC gods bless you with high MHz and low temps












I'll have something to say about that. However, I have the CH6 atm.


----------



## chrismk23

Well that got me from 32gigs at 2666 to 2933 but still cannot reach 3200 with 4 sticks can with 2 but not 4. Mabie next time


----------



## mus1mus

Did you try 3466?

Memory holes are real.









My current sample can't do 3466 but with same settings, it does 3600.


----------



## chrismk23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did you try 3466?
> 
> Memory holes are real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current sample can't do 3466 but with same settings, it does 3600.


No i didnt think to try higher i will soon though and let you know. Thanks


----------



## Neokolzia

So I've been running my k7 and 1800x for just over a month or so now in its new setup, And for the life of me I can't figure out whats going on with the Overclocking.

I left it alone originally because cool & quiet downclocking seemed to have disappeared so I was waiting for new bios, I'm still on F3.

But Whats happening now when I overclock, this with and without CPU-Performance Boost in Bios set to disabled (With it enabled CPU tried to turbo to 4.25) I'd set 4.1 or 4.0 and CPU would down clock all cores under load to 3.6-3.7 and cores would even fluctuate as low as 3.3 under load when overclocking. This isn't visible when not overclocking.

So I'm a bit stumped I'm familiar with overclocking, but nothing I'm seeing in bios or anything I've read thus far sticks out as a red herring that I'm doing something horribly wrong, Ryzen above most processors is as straight forward as ever.

It is also notable, that I'm having another issue, with ROM not loaded still haven't found a fix for that yet?

I.e the bios isn't handshaking with the Windows Boot manager


----------



## vrdelta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Found some of interesting things while fiddling with the newish F4d BIOS:
> 
> 1. CLDO_VDDP makes no sense at all, I literally can't make my system not boot even when setting it at 200 or less.
> Default value should be 950, AMD and Asus guys said that it can be worked in the range 900/1050 to gain stability/circumvent memory frequency hole.
> On the K7 whatever value I set it to it does not make any difference at all.
> 
> 2. Using 2 Crucial 16 GB dual rank dimms (Micron C9BGN) I can boot at frequencies up to a tad more than 3400 MHz 16-20-14-14-32 1T using the 33.33 Memory multiplier and BCLK ~103 MHz.
> The interesting thing is that with Memory multiplier 32.00 and 33.33 making the system POST with VDIMM higher than 1.35 volt is a real pain.
> VDIMM up to 1.45 volt alongside memory multiplier 32.00 can be used only if DDRVPP is set at the lowest possible value (1.98 volt), the strange thing is that this particular kit scales well with voltage at least up to 1.5 volt using lower memory multipliers.
> Run GSAT at 3200 MHz 16-20-14-14-32 1T 1.4 volt withous errors, reboot, bump VDIMM to 1.5 volt, system goes past 50-55 error code (so I assume memory training is completed correctly) but right after it freeze on either 9E, 0d, 0E, 79, 06, 03 post error code.
> The higher the memory multiplier used the more difficult it becomes to use high VDIMM:
> - memory multiplier 29.33 -> up to 1.6 volt with no issue whatsoever
> - memory multiplier 32.00 -> max VDIMM 1.45 with DDRVPP 1.98 volt;
> - memory multiplier 33.33 -> max VDIMM 1.35 with DDRVPP 2.5 volt, anything higher does not post no matter what.
> 
> 3. ProcODT is working and is critical to stabilize memory at high frequencies, at 3200 MHz I use 60 ohm, at 3333/3400 MHz 68.3/80 ohm.
> 
> I feel there is still quite some more room for improvements in BIOS/AGESA.
> 
> 
> 
> 1h GSAT at 3200 MHz 16-20-14-14-14-32 1t
> VDIMM 1.4 volt
> DRAM termination voltage 0.7 volt
> DDRVPP 2.5 volt
> VSOC 1.0 volt
> ProcODT 60 ohm


What Crucial sticks do you have? I have the Ballistix Sport LT and I am having difficulty getting it stable at 2933. On my Crosshair Hero 6 it is rock solid stable at 2933, so trying to find out what settings need adjusting.


----------



## gordesky1

So everything worked great on f4a XMP too which my ram was running at 3200. So i tried f4d and no matter what i did XMP did not work and kept resetting my bios... But manual seting the settings worked and got my ram back to 3200.

Is it best to stay on the f4d cause it has AGESA 1.0.0.6? I don't mind using it sense manual settings for the ram works.

Just weird it seems the more the bios go forward it seems like its going backwards with stuff... well for me it is...


----------



## Neokolzia

Quick update, flashed to F4D and it fixed the Bios issue I was having with ROM not loaded , so that much was good. however I didn't see any improvement in memory compatibility, my 3600CL16 still only was able to run at 3200 C14 specs.

I couldn't get it to 3466 but I might have messed up the timings a bit, either case was no dice still.

My overclocking worked again, stable 4.0 @ 1.45, I know its stablish few ticks under that as well but rather not, got a full watercooled loop I can afford a tiny bit of extra heat for more stability.


----------



## hondaFAN

Hey guys, thought I should let you know about my latest experience with this board. Over the last month I`ve tried using my 2 Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz (2x16, didn`t buy it as a kit, just two 16GB stick separately), with their XMP profile, but to no success. I flashed today the F4d version, went into BIOS, set the XMP profile on....that`s it. It works like a charm. However, going from 2133 to 2933 rendered me around 5% performance increase. Tested it right away with the Cinebench.

EDIT: Ok, I had a crash after about 1 hour. In BIOS the RAM voltage readings were around 1.362v. I set it manually to 1.38v to see if it`s stable.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone got 2x8GB 3200 CAS14 RGB G.Skill kits? What's the max stable OC for these bad boys on this board + latest BIOS?


----------



## Neokolzia

Fairly sure F4D just killed my Motherboard, it was fine up until this and now won't turn on or anything.

Details about my issue:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1631656/no-power-on-gigabyte-k7-after-bios-installation-help

This issue cropped up first time computer slept after installation and use of F4D, it could be a fluke or something else. But Dead computer is Dead.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Fairly sure F4D just killed my Motherboard, it was fine up until this and now won't turn on or anything.
> 
> Details about my issue:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1631656/no-power-on-gigabyte-k7-after-bios-installation-help
> 
> This issue cropped up first time computer slept after installation and use of F4D, it could be a fluke or something else. But Dead computer is Dead.


Did you Clear CMOS, also Did your try switching to backup Bios?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Fairly sure F4D just killed my Motherboard, it was fine up until this and now won't turn on or anything.
> 
> Details about my issue:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1631656/no-power-on-gigabyte-k7-after-bios-installation-help
> 
> This issue cropped up first time computer slept after installation and use of F4D, it could be a fluke or something else. But Dead computer is Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you Clear CMOS, also Did your try switching to backup Bios?
Click to expand...

Yes and Yes, I'm trying to leave the CMOS battery out this time for 24 hours and seeing if that does anything.

The motherboard won't even power the system I don't think thats even Connected to CMOS or the Bios, if it literaly doesn't even Spin up.

Its seemingly like something actually made Physical damage to the connections needed to boot the board or more. Considering the system wasn't even touched in the slightest its odd.

I could be wrong and Cmos battery or the Cmos or Bios might be integral to this, and needs to do some sort of "check' before booting up.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Yes and Yes, I'm trying to leave the CMOS battery out this time for 24 hours and seeing if that does anything.
> 
> The motherboard won't even power the system I don't think thats even Connected to CMOS or the Bios, if it literaly doesn't even Spin up.
> 
> Its seemingly like something actually made Physical damage to the connections needed to boot the board or more. Considering the system wasn't even touched in the slightest its odd.
> 
> I could be wrong and Cmos battery or the Cmos or Bios might be integral to this, and needs to do some sort of "check' before booting up.


Unplug the Powersupply then short out the CMOS clear Pins for ten seconds, then you can try to boot up after that.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Yes and Yes, I'm trying to leave the CMOS battery out this time for 24 hours and seeing if that does anything.
> 
> The motherboard won't even power the system I don't think thats even Connected to CMOS or the Bios, if it literaly doesn't even Spin up.
> 
> Its seemingly like something actually made Physical damage to the connections needed to boot the board or more. Considering the system wasn't even touched in the slightest its odd.
> 
> I could be wrong and Cmos battery or the Cmos or Bios might be integral to this, and needs to do some sort of "check' before booting up.
> 
> 
> 
> Unplug the Powersupply then short out the CMOS clear Pins for ten seconds, then you can try to boot up after that.
Click to expand...

That believe it or not that worked, either it was keeping the battery out for over hour or clearing the jumper Thanks alot, I don't know what caused this or if F4D is safe.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> That believe it or not worked, either it was keeping the battery out for over hour or clearing the jumper Thanks alot, I don't know what caused this or if F4D is safe.


I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> That believe it or not that worked, either it was keeping the battery out for over hour or clearing the jumper Thanks alot, I don't know what caused this or if F4D is safe.


I have just booted F4D. But my OS BSODs due some sheety Asus Stuff.

3600C14
Gear Down Enabled








Way less dramatic than Asus!
Let's see if it holds it's ground.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I'm glad it worked out for you.


Can't say enough how often this resolves issues.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> That believe it or not that worked, either it was keeping the battery out for over hour or clearing the jumper Thanks alot, I don't know what caused this or if F4D is safe.
> 
> 
> 
> I have just booted F4D. But my OS BSODs due some sheety Asus Stuff.
> 
> 3600C14
> Gear Down Enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way less dramatic than Asus!
> Let's see if it holds it's ground.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I'm glad it worked out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't say enough how often this resolves issues.
Click to expand...

3600 C14? like C14 timings on 3600? I tried that and couldn't get it to run at least without boosting voltage extra high. And my case doesn't have good enough airflow, so my DIMM's are getting smoking hot as is at 3200. 55c max

Largely due to having 2 420's on Exhaust into the case, I need to get exhaust fans at the moment I have none (Room for another 140 + 2x 120's). And that's posing a issue.

I was just blown away that the board was completely like dead dead, no LED on the Power button or anything, and jumping that jumper actually fixed it. Still unsettling anyway.

What are your settings for 3600 C14?

I have Trident Z 3600 C16 Samsung B die, but couldn't get it overclocked. I tried 3466 @ 14-14-14-34 like my 3200 settings but didn't work at 1.4v


----------



## wingman99

How is double quotes done?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> How is double quotes done?


Its a setting in your profile settings, that it doesn't erase the second quote, go to Preferences and its like 4th option down, by clicking on your icon on top right.

Removed Nested Quotes or w/e

Also on a different note, did F4D dramatically improve anyone elses overclocks? I got stability before at 1.4375 I believe for my 4ghz

Now with 1.2v SoC I'm getting stability at 1.38125 and lower (still testing) for 4ghz


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah, it's unstable.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, it's unstable.


I'll have to report on stability I just finished running a gauntlet seeing my chips upper limits.

1.55V got to 4.15 possibly 4.175 stable, 4.2 unstable

4.1 seems to be stable around 1.45

and 4.0 around 1.37

Interestingly though 4.15 gave lower performance on benchmarks closer to 4.0 scores. So 4.1 seems to be the butter zone


----------



## Techi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, it's unstable.


I haven't gotten anything near 3600MHz really stable and I'm not willing to relax the timings much. I believe The Stilt has said that the Infinity Fabric stops being a bottleneck at 3200MHz RAM speeds (if the CPU is at 3800MHz, so probably somewhat later than that if overclocked more), and that one should rather focus on tightening the timings after that point.

It's such a pain to test stability. I can show you results like this

 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Yes, it sure is Vega. It reads so right there. It's, uh, a prototype that Raja sent me.

Everything is still just like that on the table waiting for me to get finished with modding the Define C. I'm glad I modded the NH-D15 fans, it looks so much better that way. I carefully covered the blades with masking tape and painted the frame with matt black RubberComp (it's a locally made Plastidip equivalent - good stuff).



that one might think would be stable, yet aren't. I just used ~whatever volts for the CPU while searching for max memory settings and only got rounding errors from Prime95 loads, until I stopped adding more offset as the voltages made me uncomfortable. Has anyone figured out how much more Vcore high memory overclocks need? It seemed quite a lot for that (if it would have gotten stable with more) compared to the original stable load CPU voltage I determined earlier at stock 3200C14 RAM settings.

I tuned down the settings, got sane voltages for apparent P95 stability (3h blend, 1h custom 128/128 FFTs in place) at 3930MHz for the CPU and 3540MHz for the RAM, yet overnight HCI 3000%+ produced two errors. Two. One past 500% and the other past 1500%. Runs of 100%, 200% or even 400% don't show much more than the most glaring instability issues. It takes sooo much time to tweak everything for true 24/7 stability that it gets frustrating. I can understand why people just want to get their XMP settings working and be done with it as RAM tuning is far more time consuming than CPU overclocks. But maybe I'll find something that I can be happy with, so in the end I get a nice overclock for the coming years (or at least until a promising new AGESA is released) and therefore a few more FPS in Dwarf Fortress.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, it's unstable.


Gear Down => Disabled.

I couldn't get 3600 100% Stable. Kept on failing GSAT but most cases it was stable enough to run (e.g. my submissions for the Gigabyte Summer Spectacular) But make sure to tell those C6H bozos that the K7 is a good board too.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, it's unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gear Down => Disabled.
> 
> I couldn't get 3600 100% Stable. Kept on failing GSAT but most cases it was stable enough to run (e.g. my submissions for the Gigabyte Summer Spectacular) But make sure to tell those C6H bozos that the K7 is a good board too.
Click to expand...

I just did.

CH6 Owners are mostly







no GO

One in particular irks me sooo mas I wanna ask him for a bench out. lol


















Look,


----------



## Secret Dragoon

You should try W10GSAT from the Memory Stability thread =P. I could probably pass Prime with my 3600 timings. Moment I start playing PUBG it crashes like crazy.

Also I have had stable 3200 singe I got the board. Talking about 3600 here =P.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> You should try W10GSAT from the Memory Stability thread =P. I could probably pass Prime with my 3600 timings. Moment I start playing PUBG it crashes like crazy.
> 
> Also I have had stable 3200 singe I got the board. Talking about 3600 here =P.


I been there. No time yet.









EDIT:
ACTUALLY, I just changed from 3200 to 3466 and ran HCI. Baby steps. Same timings as above. We'll see.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I just did.
> 
> CH6 Owners are mostly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no GO
> 
> One in particular irks me sooo mas I wanna ask him for a bench out. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look,


1.26V at 4GHz? Quite impressive chip!


----------



## mus1mus

Got lucky.







1800Xs may really be binned.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1800Xs may really be binned.


What's the max frequency you can squeeze from it?


----------



## mus1mus

4200 Cinebench with under 1.4V.
4450 GPUPI 1.575

4000 is not using fans on my rads.


----------



## CrazyElement

Wanna see some test with 4000 mhz G.skill(samsung b-die) kits.. Because i'm about to buy them and they are like 110 $ more expensive than the 3600 ones , so im wondering if its worth the money.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Wanna see some test with 4000 mhz G.skill(samsung b-die) kits.. Because i'm about to buy them and they are like 110 $ more expensive than the 3600 ones , so im wondering if its worth the money.


I don't think the IMC can handle much more than 3600MHz TBH.


----------



## Techi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Wanna see some test with 4000 mhz G.skill(samsung b-die) kits.. Because i'm about to buy them and they are like 110 $ more expensive than the 3600 ones , so im wondering if its worth the money.


If you don't care about aesthetics and 2x8GB is enough for you, I'd suggest buying the 3600C15 kit. Indeed the IMC probably won't allow you to hit any higher frequency. Just focus on tightening the timings at that point.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Wanna see some test with 4000 mhz G.skill(samsung b-die) kits.. Because i'm about to buy them and they are like 110 $ more expensive than the 3600 ones , so im wondering if its worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't care about aesthetics and 2x8GB is enough for you, I'd suggest buying the 3600C15 kit. Indeed the IMC probably won't allow you to hit any higher frequency. Just focus on tightening the timings at that point.
Click to expand...

I didn't know there was a 3600 C15, I thought the Gskill 3600 C16 was as good as it got given they were b-dies


----------



## niqiri

Is there an updated RAM overclocking guide to reflect the changes in the new beta BIOSes?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1800Xs may really be binned.


Mine is not. I can't hit even 3.9Ghz at any voltage (up to around 1.5)


----------



## mus1mus

That's why it's called luck.









If I can help in any way, this chip is Malay Week 8 2017.


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techi*
> 
> If you don't care about aesthetics and 2x8GB is enough for you, I'd suggest buying the 3600C15 kit. Indeed the IMC probably won't allow you to hit any higher frequency. Just focus on tightening the timings at that point.


Some says ,that ryzen can support only even numbers , aka if you try run on 15 CL it will run at 16 CL. If you mean that the latency time is the most important then go for 3200 flare X specially designed for Ryzen , which is CL14 - the latency is 8.75 ns , while the 3600 CL16 got 8.88 ns, its clear that the flare X is faster .. Even in price range the 3200 cost 10$ less than the 3600.

So this here is a true question which one is more important , in gaming way?


----------



## webhead

To follow up on my previous post, I've managed to get what seems like a stable overclock of 3400mhz on my 2x 16gb G.Skill 3200 C14 chips at stock timings of 14-14-14-34. Boosted the DDR Voltage to around 1.45, set the speed at 3333mhz and did a slight bump on the Blck to hit 3400mhz, at 3488 I was getting some BSODs, and couldn't get 3600mhz to boot at any voltage or looser timings. I'm pretty happy with that though, as it doesn't seem like they even sell 3600mhz ram at 16gb sized chips.


----------



## mus1mus

If you guys are interested.
3466 1.45 No BCLK.














*EDIT: TRRD_L - detrimental for stability. set it to 6.*


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you guys are interested.
> 3466 1.45 No BCLK.


What size ram chips? seems like 16gb chips are harder to overclock.


----------



## mus1mus

8GB sticks. For your kit, I'd try copying a timing one at a time verifying the ability boot. All those values I changed are the lowest they can go to be able to boot.
If your system is able to boot, it will likely be stable.

Will dedicate an HCI session to verify stability longer than I did last night. Was around 300ish% there.

Be gentle on TRFC if using 16GB sticks. Start with 312 maybe.

Looks like Extreme LLC to lower Actual VCore requirement still works.


----------



## webhead

Idk, I rarely get it to boot with your settings (not touching the advanced settings.) on my B-dies. Even cranking the voltage up to 1.55 and Vsoc to 1.2 doesn't make it consistently boot.


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. That can be expected with a bigger density kit.

Here's another trick:
If you are using DOCP Profile, the values on the tight of the screen are actually the programmed ones. If the system is booted to SPD, they should be tighter.








Copy those exposed ones.


----------



## Techi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElement*
> 
> Some says ,that ryzen can support only even numbers , aka if you try run on 15 CL it will run at 16 CL. If you mean that the latency time is the most important then go for 3200 flare X specially designed for Ryzen , which is CL14 - the latency is 8.75 ns , while the 3600 CL16 got 8.88 ns, its clear that the flare X is faster .. Even in price range the 3200 cost 10$ less than the 3600.
> 
> So this here is a true question which one is more important , in gaming way?


As far as I know from reading The Stilt's posts, GearDownMode enabled doesn't allow for odd tCL values. Otherwise odd numbers work, but at least The Stilt claims the performance is worse for CL13 than CL14 for some reason. My source is this post, but that's from a Finnish forum.

The reason I suggested the 3600MHz 15-15-15-35 kit is that it's running the tightest timings around (8,33ns first word latency), therefore the B-die in those simply has to be binned better than average, which in turn means you can most probably run it 14-14-14-34 on a higher frequency/lower subtimings than a CL16 kit. I chose the 3200 CL14 Flare X kit myself because of availability and price (also that silver/red combination looks plain ugly in my opinion), but purely based on spec sheets 3600C15 should perform better. Rest depends on the IMC quality, motherboard signaling and your patience tweaking the optimal settings.


----------



## mus1mus




----------



## colorfuel

@mus1mus : Nice OC!

Did you experience better OCing potential using F4d than F3 like some others claimed?


----------



## mus1mus

This is a new chip and has been on F4d from the get go with this board.

One thing to note. Both K7 and CH6 OCs this chip the same.


----------



## onions86

Hey Fellas,

I think i read about this a month or 2 ago on this thread, but does enabling xmp increase your boot time quite a bit?


----------



## CrazyElement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techi*
> 
> As far as I know from reading The Stilt's posts, GearDownMode enabled doesn't allow for odd tCL values. Otherwise odd numbers work, but at least The Stilt claims the performance is worse for CL13 than CL14 for some reason. My source is this post, but that's from a Finnish forum.
> 
> The reason I suggested the 3600MHz 15-15-15-35 kit is that it's running the tightest timings around (8,33ns first word latency), therefore the B-die in those simply has to be binned better than average, which in turn means you can most probably run it 14-14-14-34 on a higher frequency/lower subtimings than a CL16 kit. I chose the 3200 CL14 Flare X kit myself because of availability and price (also that silver/red combination looks plain ugly in my opinion), but purely based on spec sheets 3600C15 should perform better. Rest depends on the IMC quality, motherboard signaling and your patience tweaking the optimal settings.


I think I will go for the 3200 CL14 Flare X seems to be the ultimate stable kit for our this setup.


----------



## elina08

Anyone tested new F4e ?
Changing vcore does not work here on F4e always the same in windows , xmp still does not work with my G.Skill tridentZ 3000MHz but i did manage to boot 3200MHz with higher latency


----------



## vrdelta

Where is F4e? GIgabyte forums only show F4d.


----------



## elina08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdelta*
> 
> Where is F4e? GIgabyte forums only show F4d.


http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## kushorange

Any difference between F4e and F4d?


----------



## chrismk23

I have this weird memory reading and I havnt been able to get very good speeds from them I am wondering if slot 1 is possibly bad.
could anyone that knows help me out please.

if you look at slot 1 it shows the wrong timings in the table no manufacturer part number is wrong and no xmp.





/edit here is a diffrent version of cpuz. strange. the only thing off is the Tras is almost double.


----------



## mus1mus

I won't trust CPU-Z. Use Aida64.


----------



## chrismk23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I won't trust CPU-Z. Use Aida64.


this is what it shows I only have a trial so it doesn't show anything, but it doesn't even show 4 sticks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismk23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I won't trust CPU-Z. Use Aida64.
> 
> 
> 
> this is what it shows I only have a trial so it doesn't show anything, but it doesn't even show 4 sticks
Click to expand...

3 dimms?


----------



## chrismk23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3 dimms?


it should be showing 4 though right ? and ive always just called them sticks. (makes sense to me)


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

I'm going to be getting the Gaming 5, which appears to be almost exactly the same. Is there anything I should know? Bios quirks, memory support etc?


----------



## RWGTROLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> I'm going to be getting the Gaming 5, which appears to be almost exactly the same. Is there anything I should know? Bios quirks, memory support etc?


Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 can adjust bclk for bclk overclocks, but that's about it besides color.


----------



## yergg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elina08*
> 
> Anyone tested new F4e ?
> Changing vcore does not work here on F4e always the same in windows , xmp still does not work with my G.Skill tridentZ 3000MHz but i did manage to boot 3200MHz with higher latency


I don't believe XMP will ever work for 3000 Mhz RAM on Ryzen as there is no multiplier for it on the IMC.


----------



## mus1mus

3066.









Things open up pretty well for this platform as of late.

P.S. I am working on a Dual Rank 3200 C16-18-18 TridentZ









I did boot it a while ago.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

30x isn't a valid RAM Strap. Might be on intel systems but definitely not on AMD systems


----------



## mus1mus

Check yours on AGESA 1.0.0.6.









3066 is there. Unless it's being skipped.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

3066 =/= 3000 =P

Anyways, grabbed the new update (F4e). Don't see anything different. Going to stick to 3466 for now.


----------



## chrismk23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismk23*
> 
> I have this weird memory reading and I havnt been able to get very good speeds from them I am wondering if slot 1 is possibly bad.
> could anyone that knows help me out please.
> 
> if you look at slot 1 it shows the wrong timings in the table no manufacturer part number is wrong and no xmp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /edit here is a diffrent version of cpuz. strange. the only thing off is the Tras is almost double.


Anyone know what this means. Should i rma the "bad set"


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Are your DIMMs properly seated?


----------



## chrismk23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Are your DIMMs properly seated?


Yes i even swapped the slots they were in

The strange readings with the xmp and model # went away but the same stick is still showing the tras in the 60s


----------



## LODD

Hello everyone.

i'm building a PC next month and I will buy the Gigabyte K7 but I have some questions and I tried to search for them but I couldn't find the answers so I hope I can find some help.

- I will buy the Samsung 960 EVO m.2 ssd, can I install it with 1080 ti strix? i'm asking because the m.2 ssd port is under the GPU and the 1080 ti strix card is huge.
- I read that the m.2 ssd performance will be reduced because of BLCK , how much will the performance be reduced 10% , 20% ...? will it be noticeable?
- this is the first pc I build and I have no experience on overclocking, so is this motherboard overkill for someone like me?









and thank you for the help.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LODD*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> i'm building a PC next month and I will buy the Gigabyte K7 but I have some questions and I tried to search for them but I couldn't find the answers so I hope I can find some help.
> 
> - I will buy the Samsung 960 EVO m.2 ssd, can I install it with 1080 ti strix? i'm asking because the m.2 ssd port is under the GPU and the 1080 ti strix card is huge.
> - I read that the m.2 ssd performance will be reduced because of BLCK , how much will the performance be reduced 10% , 20% ...? will it be noticeable?
> - this is the first pc I build and I have no experience on overclocking, so is this motherboard overkill for someone like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you for the help.


evo should be fine, 50% bandwith at gen 2 pcie, may not notice, depends on use... still twice as fast as sata ssd.
bclk not necessary if not tuning for maximum performance , in which case board is fine. and one can presumably learn to use all of features at leisure.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LODD*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> i'm building a PC next month and I will buy the Gigabyte K7 but I have some questions and I tried to search for them but I couldn't find the answers so I hope I can find some help.
> 
> - I will buy the Samsung 960 EVO m.2 ssd, can I install it with 1080 ti strix? i'm asking because the m.2 ssd port is under the GPU and the 1080 ti strix card is huge.
> - I read that the m.2 ssd performance will be reduced because of BLCK , how much will the performance be reduced 10% , 20% ...? will it be noticeable?
> - this is the first pc I build and I have no experience on overclocking, so is this motherboard overkill for someone like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you for the help.


The Card will not reach or harm the SSD under it. Pleanty of clearance there.

2nd, why BCLK? 3466 works. You might even get lucky for 3600.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> 3066 =/= 3000 =P


Thus me pointing 3066 and not 3000.


----------



## Techi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LODD*
> 
> - I will buy the Samsung 960 EVO m.2 ssd, can I install it with 1080 ti strix? i'm asking because the m.2 ssd port is under the GPU and the 1080 ti strix card is huge.
> - I read that the m.2 ssd performance will be reduced because of BLCK , how much will the performance be reduced 10% , 20% ...? will it be noticeable?
> - this is the first pc I build and I have no experience on overclocking, so is this motherboard overkill for someone like me?


I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have placed the M.2 slot there if the all the GPUs weren't designed with enough clearance. It'll work fine.

You also don't have to worry about the bandwidth, it'll work as PCIe 3.0 until REFCLK/BCLK/Host Clock goes past 104MHz. I wouldn't ever recommend going past that anyway on a 24/7 overclocked system based on all the reports on potential data corruption on storage devices (HDDs/SSDs as their controllers might not like the PCIe overclock). I've searched around a lot for information on that, yet there are only somewhat fearmongering forum threads. It seems that nobody can give you a "safe" value past the default. Elmor's Asus C6H OC guide states "From internal testing most PCI Express devices including graphics cards and storage controllers handle increased REFCLK very well". Like yendor said - if you want to go for maximum performance and use a non-default setting, 100-104 gives you plenty of fine tuning range with all the memory ratios AGESA 1.0.0.6 brought - but it is optional.

In my opinion - if you like overclocking - motherboards are rarely completely overkill. Many of the advertised high end features might be, but low end boards have crappy VRM components more often than not. You have to think about the features you need, consider your budget and research the options you have. AM4 should be a solid platform for a long while so you might as well get a good board now. Who knows, maybe you just want to throw a Zen 2/3/4 in there later on. Top of the range boards always get the best BIOS/UEFI support, and K7 has a good feature set (yay for dual BIOS chips, post code display, on-board buttons) with a good enough VRM (



 yet not really that great of a heatsink).

I haven't regretted this purchase, I just wish Gigabyte had as many forum representatives as Asus has. Also while the board looks good I still think the "Aorus" and "Gaming" branding is plain stupid. I would have liked to see a Gigabyte SOC branded board. Oh well, maybe they will expand their AMD product lines once AMD gains more market share.


----------



## yergg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LODD*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> i'm building a PC next month and I will buy the Gigabyte K7 but I have some questions and I tried to search for them but I couldn't find the answers so I hope I can find some help.
> 
> - I will buy the Samsung 960 EVO m.2 ssd, can I install it with 1080 ti strix? i'm asking because the m.2 ssd port is under the GPU and the 1080 ti strix card is huge.
> - I read that the m.2 ssd performance will be reduced because of BLCK , how much will the performance be reduced 10% , 20% ...? will it be noticeable?
> - this is the first pc I build and I have no experience on overclocking, so is this motherboard overkill for someone like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you for the help.


With the new AGESA BIOSes supporting the HIgher memory straps, the BCLK stuff really isn't necessary. Except for the hardcore overclockers looking for every Mhz they can get, the only advantage to the K7 IMO at this point is that the K7 gets priority on BIOS updates.

As far as your EVO, There is plenty of room there and the inside of the Strix card is flush with the PCI-Express slot. There would not be any clearance issues on the inside of the card.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yergg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LODD*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> i'm building a PC next month and I will buy the Gigabyte K7 but I have some questions and I tried to search for them but I couldn't find the answers so I hope I can find some help.
> 
> - I will buy the Samsung 960 EVO m.2 ssd, can I install it with 1080 ti strix? i'm asking because the m.2 ssd port is under the GPU and the 1080 ti strix card is huge.
> - I read that the m.2 ssd performance will be reduced because of BLCK , how much will the performance be reduced 10% , 20% ...? will it be noticeable?
> - this is the first pc I build and I have no experience on overclocking, so is this motherboard overkill for someone like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> With the new AGESA BIOSes supporting the HIgher memory straps, the BCLK stuff really isn't necessary. Except for the hardcore overclockers looking for every Mhz they can get, *the only advantage to the K7 IMO at this point is that the K7 gets priority on BIOS updates.*
> 
> As far as your EVO, There is plenty of room there and the inside of the Strix card is flush with the PCI-Express slot. There would not be any clearance issues on the inside of the card.
Click to expand...

Gaming 5 gets them updates first AFAIK.


----------



## yergg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gaming 5 gets them updates first AFAIK.


You are correct: From the FAQ on the beta page:
Quote:


> Question: My board doesn't have a BETA BIOS! Why are you guys ignoring my board!!!
> Answer: We are working on updates for all the boards. In general K7/5/Gaming 3 will recieve the first batch of BETA BIOS. Why? Because they are the more complex version of the board(s). Rest assured K5/Gaming will follow shortly after.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LODD*
> 
> - this is the first pc I build and I have no experience on overclocking, so is this motherboard overkill for someone like me?


I didn't state it specifically before, but it was implied, that with the AGESA 1006, the Gaming 5 would be a better buy over the K7 at this point.


----------



## LODD

Thanks everyone for the the help,I really appreciate it. I hope that once I complete my pc I will be an active member in this forum.
Thanks again.


----------



## THUMPer1

Really tried to tweak in my Memory settings. Any suggestions how to get that Latency down? It hovers around 69-70. I've seen better.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yergg*
> 
> You are correct: From the FAQ on the beta page:
> 
> I didn't state it specifically before, but it was implied, that with the AGESA 1006, the Gaming 5 would be a better buy over the K7 at this point.


Depends on the price difference honestly.

The only reason the Gaming 5 gets updates first is they don't have to code or debug anything with respect to base clocks (BCLK).

THUMPer1 , I noticed only higher memory clocks and tighter timings seem to matter. I have 3200MHz CL16 and it gets ~ 74ns in AIDA64 memory latency.

A few posts above you someone running DDR4 3466 CL16 is getting ~ 73ns.


----------



## Samsarulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Follow the guide here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/300_50#post_25993168
> 
> Alternatively, you can download this in pdf form.
> 
> mus1musOCGuide.pdf 2410k .pdf file


Will read it!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samsarulz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Follow the guide here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/300_50#post_25993168
> 
> Alternatively, you can download this in pdf form.
> 
> mus1musOCGuide.pdf 2410k .pdf file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will read it!
Click to expand...

Hey. You have the board now I reckon?

A few things changed over the time it was written.


----------



## yergg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Depends on the price difference honestly.
> .


I was comparing the K7 and the Gaming 5. Gaming 5 is the better value with AGESA 1006 released and BCLK being all but obsolete.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Really tried to tweak in my Memory settings. Any suggestions how to get that Latency down? It hovers around 69-70. I've seen better.


Try my settings. Should work. Don't do them at once. Change 3 at a time maybe.


----------



## Scottland

Overclocks not sticking after resume from sleep - is this a windows/power management issue - or Motherboard/BIOS?

I have had the OC stick a few times, but generally it resumes from sleep at 3200 (I'm using a 1700) and stays at that speed. Not a major issue, but just curious what the culprit is.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> Overclocks not sticking after resume from sleep - is this a windows/power management issue - or Motherboard/BIOS?
> 
> I have had the OC stick a few times, but generally it resumes from sleep at 3200 (I'm using a 1700) and stays at that speed. Not a major issue, but just curious what the culprit is.


it's typical of sleep resume for ryzen in general. you're effectively rebooting the system as far as the oc is concerned so if it has any occasional issues posting at your settings it'll show the same behaviour with sleep /resume.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, it's unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to report on stability I just finished running a gauntlet seeing my chips upper limits.
> 
> 1.55V got to 4.15 possibly 4.175 stable, 4.2 unstable
> 
> 4.1 seems to be stable around 1.45
> 
> and 4.0 around 1.37
> 
> Interestingly though 4.15 gave lower performance on benchmarks closer to 4.0 scores. So 4.1 seems to be the butter zone
Click to expand...

did you remember the 3600C14?

I have a good feeling I'm closing on it in stability.


----------



## Neokolzia

haha ya I do, I mean C14 is whats stable on the board, not C15 or C16 so it makes sense.

I really didn't see a improvement with the new AGESA, but perhaps its more beneficial to people using Non-B-Die ram, etc.


----------



## mus1mus

The system just shuts down on me running GSAT.

We'll figure this out.









Please note: 32GB


----------



## mus1mus

I gave up

Benching profile for now.


----------



## AlphaC

I'm still trying to figure out the REAL VID on this board (and Gaming 5).

Once you overclock it even 50MHz it ends up turning the VID to 1.55V. That's not very helpful.

I managed 3.925GHz @ 1.344V or so for now using dynamic V_Core with no offsets (played with all multipliers from 35.75x up to 39x and they all have the same dynamic V_core...).

At that sort of voltage it hits 73 °C on the VRM per hwinfo64 under VRM MOS and I get 67 degrees C in the VR T1 section for VDDCR_CPU (30 min AIDA64) , with 27°C ambient. This is with the Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power running 1100RPM.

edit: 3.950GHz (39.5 multiplier) seems to work OK on 1.35V set in BIOs (varies between 1.344 and 1.368V) but CPU core SVI2 is 1.294V - 1.319V but I haven't stressed it that long

I'm seriously contemplating just setting it back to stock if I can't get 4GHz on reasonable voltages and VRM temps unless I manage to get a Taichi / CH VI Hero.


----------



## mus1mus

Set VCore to Normal
Set the Offset to + 0.00625 (not 0.0000 as this will result in a higher value)
Set LLC to High (Droop of 0.025 under load)

Stock as with every other board, will use much higher VCore anyways.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Set VCore to Normal
> Set the Offset to + 0.00625 (not 0.0000 as this will result in a higher value)
> Set LLC to High (Droop of 0.025 under load)
> 
> Stock as with every other board, will use much higher VCore anyways.


Thanks for the insight









VID seems to display 1.55V whenever messing around with fixed voltages. I guess using dynamic voltage is the only way to figure out roughly what voltage you need.

I had been using Normal with +0 to get a feel for the voltage requirement.

Seems with the +0.0625V offset it is literally +0.0625, I had 1.344V -1.356V under load for 39.25x multiplier and now it is ~ 1.356- 1.368V

VRM hitting 67°C even with ~1.35V and my TS 140 Power's fan is on max (1300RPM already) so VRM heatsink is underwhelming.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Set VCore to Normal
> Set the Offset to + 0.00625 (not 0.0000 as this will result in a higher value)
> Set LLC to High (Droop of 0.025 under load)
> 
> Stock as with every other board, will use much higher VCore anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VID seems to display 1.55V whenever messing around with fixed voltages. I guess using dynamic voltage is the only way to figure out roughly what voltage you need.
> 
> I had been using Normal with +0 to get a feel for the voltage requirement.
> 
> Seems with the +0.0625V offset it is literally +0.0625, I had 1.344V -1.356V under load for 39.25x multiplier and now it is ~ 1.356- 1.368V
> 
> VRM hitting 67°C even with ~1.35V and my TS 140 Power's fan is on max (1300RPM already) so VRM heatsink is underwhelming.
Click to expand...

Normal operating range for VRM is up to 125c.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Set VCore to Normal
> Set the Offset to + 0.00625 (not 0.0000 as this will result in a higher value)
> Set LLC to High (Droop of 0.025 under load)
> 
> Stock as with every other board, will use much higher VCore anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VID seems to display 1.55V whenever messing around with fixed voltages. I guess using dynamic voltage is the only way to figure out roughly what voltage you need.
> 
> I had been using Normal with +0 to get a feel for the voltage requirement.
> 
> Seems with the +0.0625V offset it is literally +0.0625, I had 1.344V -1.356V under load for 39.25x multiplier and now it is ~ 1.356- 1.368V
> 
> VRM hitting 67°C even with ~1.35V and my TS 140 Power's fan is on max (1300RPM already) so VRM heatsink is underwhelming.
Click to expand...

As per the boards I have tested, Gigabyte offers the smallest Voltage granularity thus far. 0.00625. Which is pretty good. And by far the closest to their BIOS Values and has the most controllable VBoost. I havent checked the CH6 and the Taichi on a DMM but those two has VBoost on every LLC setting. At least on displays.

VRM heatsinks are really underwhelming. But not the VRMs and how they affects OC. The chips are the limitting factor so far. But yeah, could have been better if they are cool. The Taichi has the coolest VRM of the 3.

Regarding the fans, you need to set the target pretty low as it is based off a dofferent sensor or trigger value. I remember I should offset my fan control 25C lower than the CPU Target Temperature starting from the BIOS F3. Or whatever is equivalent to the G5. Means, if your target temp for 100% fan speed is 60C, in the BIOS fan control, set it to 35C. One of the things that Giga has to correct.


----------



## AlphaC

Are you on a Ryzen 7 1700x or 1800x? There is a twenty degree difference in the temp reading iirc (at least according to AMD with respect to fan profiles) so maybe the board did not accommodate for Ryzen 7 1800X or 1700X

The voltage granularity is due to integrated PWM in the IR3553M.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Are you on a Ryzen 7 1700x or 1800x? There is a twenty degree difference in the temp reading iirc (at least according to AMD with respect to fan profiles) so maybe the board did not accommodate for Ryzen 7 1800X or 1700X
> 
> The voltage granularity is due to integrated PWM in the IR3553M.


There is a sensor there that displays -25C from TCTL. It's a different one from AMD's trmp offset. I posted it here before. It's the one that controls the fans.

Edit:
Found it:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/400_50#post_26003330

You can confirm if CPU Temp sensor is still -15C from Tdie. Which is also -35C from TCTL on X chips.


----------



## AlphaC

Tried to power up X370 Gaming 5 with power button on the board, no POST. Instead of starting the board's power button light turned off.

Memory training is a power cycle 5 times so it wasn't memory training.

Had to remove the CMOS battery and unplug all power and replug it to get a response. Maybe it is a F6G BIOS bug.

The last I had on it was 3.925GHz dynamic V_Core +0.00625V. This random occurrence isn't very encouraging , hopefully it isn't a motherboard or PSU problem :S

I must have a terrible sense of humor but I find that the blinding red lights when it errors and reset CMOS is a clear indication of a BIOS error.

Also I noticed that in my previous post I forgot a zero, but it in the BIOS because I used the + button it is actually 0.00625







two zeros

edit: I have a feeling medium LLC is fine up to around 3.9GHz since +0 (no offset) dynamic V_core with medium LLC worked fine and even passed AIDA64 stress testing

edit: 3.950GHz SVI2 core voltages runs around 1.3-1.356 V , with average 1.318V while the Core voltage varies 1.344-1.368

TDie is ~ 68 degrees Celsius at this sort of voltages while CPU ~ 53 Celsius , so it is indeed +15 while VRM MOS > 65 degrees C (maxed out CPU TY147 fan 1300RPM)

edit: 3.975GHz on turbo LLC works with dynamic V_core (SVI2 ~ 1.331-1.1337V) , which results in V_Core ~1.368-1.392V while VIN0 varies around 1.353-1.386V. I had it working with fixed 1.38V before

VRM MOS > 73C at this sort of voltage after 30 min AIDA64

Might pick up a Ryzen 7 1700. Seems this Ryzen 7 1700X is not worth overclocking. I'd rather have all p-states and low fan speed than a sub 15% overclock for all cores and ~100 - 200MHz two core OC.


----------



## Xenium47

having a really weird issue, my cpu isnt overclocking after bios flash. any help?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenium47*
> 
> having a really weird issue, my cpu isnt overclocking after bios flash. any help?


BIOS flash resets everything (even memory) because it clears the values

If your question is regarding it not holding an overclock, that's a different issue.


----------



## Xenium47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> BIOS flash resets everything (even memory) because it clears the values
> 
> If your question is regarding it not holding an overclock, that's a different issue.


Not holding an overclock. the ram held the overclock all right but not the cpu. tried clearing to defaults. have not tried cmos yet. will do that when i get home.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

does anyone know why Gigabyte doesn't have nearly the mindshare that ASUS / Asrock / MSI have? Always been a solid brand for me, yet so many people act like it doesn't even exist.

I have seen threads where "Asrock and ASUS are leading the pack for AGESA updates" when this is obviously not the case.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> does anyone know why Gigabyte doesn't have nearly the mindshare that ASUS / Asrock / MSI have? Always been a solid brand for me, yet so many people act like it doesn't even exist.
> 
> I have seen threads where "Asrock and ASUS are leading the pack for AGESA updates" when this is obviously not the case.


Gigabyte boards are more pricey this time around for the same featureset , not including RGB. The VRM for X370 isn't the best of the best, merely top tier (for G5/K7) & held back by the VRM heatsink. It doesn't matter to most people but the G5 & K7 both only have one memory phase so it's not just CPU phases it is slightly less powerful in terms of components.

Gigabyte is not a smaller manufacturer unlike Biostar. It is behind ASUS but ahead of Asrock and MSI in terms of marketshare.

_IMO_
slightly overpriced x370 that is B350 + SLI capability essentially:

ASUS X370 Prime A ... B350 VRM + ALC887 (unacceptable for X370) on a X370 board + Realtek LAN and the price isn't great
Gigabyte X370 Gaming .... basically B350 Gaming with a x370 chipset (no USB 3.1 type C), ALC892, etc , IIRC this one has poorly implemented DualBIOS
Gigabyte X370 K3... no USB type C connector , Killer ethernet (worse support than Realtek LAN in Linux), B350 level VRM you are mainly paying for LEDs everywhere + Dual BIOS / BCLK
Gigabyte X370 K5 ... B350 level VRM you are mainly paying for LEDs everywhere + Dual BIOS / BCLK
Biostar X370 boards except GT7

X370s without USB 3.1 gen 2:

Asrock X370 Killer SLI if you don't need SLI but if you want to have USB 3.1 gen 2 + ALC1220 , you're essentially paying for 4 high side mosfets worth maybe $3-4
Asrock X370 Fatal1ty X , it's worth the $10ish to get a K4 for USB 3.1 gen 2 (does have ALC 1220 + Intel LAN)

~$130-140 entry X370 / B350 with X370 board features such as ALC1220 + Intel LAN:

Asrock Fatal1ty K4 ... ALC 1220 + Intel LAN + USB 3.1 gen 2, debug code LED but VRM is not top tier , *beta AGESA 1.0.0.6 just recently this week*
ASUS B350-F STRIX (VRM may be iffy) ... ALC1220 + Intel LAN + USB 3.1 gen 2 _although no type C_ , *beta AGESA 1.0.0.6 just recently this week*
Bunch of MSI boards cut down from X370 Pro Carbon that have USB 3.1 Gen 2 but not ALC1220 , x370 SLI for example has un-shielded ALC892 ; x370 Krait & Gaming Pro have shielded ALC892 but Realtek LAN & one M.2
MSI x370 Pro Carbon (~$150 market price now), unless you use 2nd M.2 slot every other board is better priced so B350 Pro carbon goes here really

midrange x370 ~$160-180:

Asus x370 Prime Pro , 6x NexFET VRM (40A each) but no BCLK ... also no debug code LED , *beta AGESA 1.0.0.6*
Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 , 6x IR3553 (40A each) but no BCLK *AGESA 1.0.0.6*
Biostar X370 GT7 , 8x IR3555 (60A each) top tier VRM , power/reset/clear CMOS + Debug LED, but due to the audio (no DAC/AMP/extra shielding) + Realtek LAN + lack of BCLK it's more midrange and that is reflected in the price too
In between midrange & high end:

ASUS X370 STRIX if it has the X370 Prime Pro VRM while adding a BCLK and improved audio shielding
Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 , it has unlabeled "coupon" v-check points + BCLK but no wifi slot if you wanted to add wifi , *AGESA 1.0.0.6 after Gaming 5*
MSI X370 Xpower would go here if the VRM wasn't 6 phase low Rds(on) mosfets with an overkill heatsink, it lacks BCLK, V-check points, etc but the price is _ludicrous_ unless it's 30-40% off (~$180-210). *AGESA 1.0.0.6 supposedly out but some claim it's just improved version of 1.0.0.4a*

High end x370 $220+ with the features to support the price difference:

Asrock X370 Taichi (+ Fatal1ty Pro if you use 5Gbps LAN) , 12x NexFET (40A) and 2 memory phases using NexFETs , 2nd M.2 and wifi+BT ... has faults of its own such as lack of v-check points + Taichi doesn't have power/reset switch , board is thinner than a GB x370 Gaming 5 when I held it , *AGESA 1.0.0.6 official beta on site , OCUK had beta AGESA 1.0.0.6 before Gigabyte had any*
ASUS CH VI Hero (the first board with monoblock watercooling) , 8x NexFET (40A), v-check points, LN2 mode, etc ... has minor faults such as cheapo NIKOs used for the 2 memory phases + initial batch of bricking boards + lack of PS/2 input for legacy keyboards , *one of first with beta AGESA 1.0.0.6*
The entire Gigabyte X370 lineup is off by maybe $20-30.
K7 ~ $210 / € 210 ... Taichi + CH VI Hero are about € 10 more but this is not a dire pricing situation
G5 ~ $180 / € 180 ... could be cheaper , $160-170 but not _terribly_ priced once you factor in the v-check pts / DualBIOS / power+reset+clear CMOS / temp sensor headers
K5 ~$160 ($140ish Newegg) / € 160 ... worth maybe $130-140 , launched at $170 I think
K3 ~ $140 ($130ish Newegg) / € 130 ... worth maybe $120-130 , launched at $150 I think
"Gaming" (no suffixes) ... needs to just be dropped entirely IMO it's bad

TL;DR:
Gigabyte X370 boards except the K7 / G5 weren't competitively priced


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah, all this VRM talks about the Gigas are quite misleading.

I have just tested the 1800X and the K7. Guess what. Chip ran out of cooling first than the board failing to feed the monster at high OC. To put it into context, was able to beat my previous runs on the CH6 by 50MHz on same cooling. So the board is right where it should be.

LN2, then it cannot compete. With VCore topping just at 1.8ish, yeah, you get it.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Gigabyte boards are more pricey this time around for the same featureset , not including RGB. The VRM for X370 isn't the best of the best, merely top tier (for G5/K7) & held back by the VRM heatsink. It doesn't matter to most people but the G5 & K7 both only have one memory phase so it's not just CPU phases it is slightly less powerful in terms of components.
> 
> Gigabyte is not a smaller manufacturer unlike Biostar. It is behind ASUS but ahead of Asrock and MSI in terms of marketshare.
> 
> _IMO_
> slightly overpriced x370 that is B350 + SLI capability essentially:
> 
> ASUS X370 Prime A ... B350 VRM + ALC887 (unacceptable for X370) on a X370 board + Realtek LAN and the price isn't great
> Gigabyte X370 Gaming .... basically B350 Gaming with a x370 chipset (no USB 3.1 type C), ALC892, etc , IIRC this one has poorly implemented DualBIOS
> Gigabyte X370 K3... no USB type C connector , Killer ethernet (worse support than Realtek LAN in Linux), B350 level VRM you are mainly paying for LEDs everywhere + Dual BIOS / BCLK
> Gigabyte X370 K5 ... B350 level VRM you are mainly paying for LEDs everywhere + Dual BIOS / BCLK
> Biostar X370 boards except GT7
> 
> X370s without USB 3.1 gen 2:
> 
> Asrock X370 Killer SLI if you don't need SLI but if you want to have USB 3.1 gen 2 + ALC1220 , you're essentially paying for 4 high side mosfets worth maybe $3-4
> Asrock X370 Fatal1ty X , it's worth the $10ish to get a K4 for USB 3.1 gen 2 (does have ALC 1220 + Intel LAN)
> 
> ~$130-140 entry X370 / B350 with X370 board features such as ALC1220 + Intel LAN:
> 
> Asrock Fatal1ty K4 ... ALC 1220 + Intel LAN + USB 3.1 gen 2, debug code LED but VRM is not top tier , *beta AGESA 1.0.0.6 just recently this week*
> ASUS B350-F STRIX (VRM may be iffy) ... ALC1220 + Intel LAN + USB 3.1 gen 2 _although no type C_ , *beta AGESA 1.0.0.6 just recently this week*
> Bunch of MSI boards cut down from X370 Pro Carbon that have USB 3.1 Gen 2 but not ALC1220 , x370 SLI for example has un-shielded ALC892 ; x370 Krait & Gaming Pro have shielded ALC892 but Realtek LAN & one M.2
> MSI x370 Pro Carbon (~$150 market price now), unless you use 2nd M.2 slot every other board is better priced so B350 Pro carbon goes here really
> 
> midrange x370 ~$160-180:
> 
> Asus x370 Prime Pro , 6x NexFET VRM (40A each) but no BCLK ... also no debug code LED , *beta AGESA 1.0.0.6*
> Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 , 6x IR3553 (40A each) but no BCLK *AGESA 1.0.0.6*
> Biostar X370 GT7 , 8x IR3555 (60A each) top tier VRM , power/reset/clear CMOS + Debug LED, but due to the audio (no DAC/AMP/extra shielding) + Realtek LAN + lack of BCLK it's more midrange and that is reflected in the price too
> In between midrange & high end:
> 
> ASUS X370 STRIX if it has the X370 Prime Pro VRM while adding a BCLK and improved audio shielding
> Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 , it has unlabeled "coupon" v-check points + BCLK but no wifi slot if you wanted to add wifi , *AGESA 1.0.0.6 after Gaming 5*
> MSI X370 Xpower would go here if the VRM wasn't 6 phase low Rds(on) mosfets with an overkill heatsink, it lacks BCLK, V-check points, etc but the price is _ludicrous_ unless it's 30-40% off (~$180-210). *AGESA 1.0.0.6 supposedly out but some claim it's just improved version of 1.0.0.4a*
> 
> High end x370 $220+ with the features to support the price difference:
> 
> Asrock X370 Taichi (+ Fatal1ty Pro if you use 5Gbps LAN) , 12x NexFET (40A) and 2 memory phases using NexFETs , 2nd M.2 and wifi+BT ... has faults of its own such as lack of v-check points + Taichi doesn't have power/reset switch , board is thinner than a GB x370 Gaming 5 when I held it , *AGESA 1.0.0.6 official beta on site , OCUK had beta AGESA 1.0.0.6 before Gigabyte had any*
> ASUS CH VI Hero (the only board with monoblock watercooling) , 8x NexFET (40A), v-check points, LN2 mode, etc ... has minor faults such as cheapo NIKOs used for the 2 memory phases + initial batch of bricking boards + lack of PS/2 input for legacy keyboards , *one of first with beta AGESA 1.0.0.6*
> The entire Gigabyte X370 lineup is off by maybe $20-30.
> K7 ~ $210 / € 210 ... Taichi + CH VI Hero are about € 10 more but this is not a dire pricing situation
> G5 ~ $180 / € 180 ... could be cheaper , $160-170 but not _terribly_ priced once you factor in the v-check pts / DualBIOS / power+reset+clear CMOS / temp sensor headers
> K5 ~$160 ($140ish Newegg) / € 160 ... worth maybe $130-140 , launched at $170 I think
> K3 ~ $140 ($130ish Newegg) / € 130 ... worth maybe $120-130 , launched at $150 I think
> "Gaming" (no suffixes) ... needs to just be dropped entirely IMO it's bad
> 
> TL;DR:
> Gigabyte X370 boards except the K7 / G5 weren't competitively priced


In australia the G5 and Taichi are both $319.. I think i'm just going to get the Taichi after all.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> does anyone know why Gigabyte doesn't have nearly the mindshare that ASUS / Asrock / MSI have? Always been a solid brand for me, yet so many people act like it doesn't even exist.
> 
> I have seen threads where "Asrock and ASUS are leading the pack for AGESA updates" when this is obviously not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte boards are more pricey this time around for the same featureset , not including RGB. The VRM for X370 isn't the best of the best, merely top tier (for G5/K7) & held back by the VRM heatsink. It doesn't matter to most people but the G5 & K7 both only have one memory phase so it's not just CPU phases it is slightly less powerful in terms of components.
> 
> Gigabyte is not a smaller manufacturer unlike Biostar. It is behind ASUS but ahead of Asrock and MSI in terms of marketshare.
> 
> _IMO_
> slightly overpriced x370 that is B350 + SLI capability essentially:
> 
> ASUS X370 Prime A ... B350 VRM + ALC887 (unacceptable for X370) on a X370 board + Realtek LAN and the price isn't great
> Gigabyte X370 Gaming .... basically B350 Gaming with a x370 chipset (no USB 3.1 type C), ALC892, etc , IIRC this one has poorly implemented DualBIOS
> Gigabyte X370 K3... no USB type C connector , Killer ethernet (worse support than Realtek LAN in Linux), B350 level VRM you are mainly paying for LEDs everywhere + Dual BIOS / BCLK
> Gigabyte X370 K5 ... B350 level VRM you are mainly paying for LEDs everywhere + Dual BIOS / BCLK
> Biostar X370 boards except GT7
> 
> X370s without USB 3.1 gen 2:
> 
> Asrock X370 Killer SLI if you don't need SLI but if you want to have USB 3.1 gen 2 + ALC1220 , you're essentially paying for 4 high side mosfets worth maybe $3-4
> Asrock X370 Fatal1ty X , it's worth the $10ish to get a K4 for USB 3.1 gen 2 (does have ALC 1220 + Intel LAN)
> 
> ~$130-140 entry X370 / B350 with X370 board features such as ALC1220 + Intel LAN:
> 
> Asrock Fatal1ty K4 ... ALC 1220 + Intel LAN + USB 3.1 gen 2, debug code LED but VRM is not top tier , *beta AGESA 1.0.0.6 just recently this week*
> ASUS B350-F STRIX (VRM may be iffy) ... ALC1220 + Intel LAN + USB 3.1 gen 2 _although no type C_ , *beta AGESA 1.0.0.6 just recently this week*
> Bunch of MSI boards cut down from X370 Pro Carbon that have USB 3.1 Gen 2 but not ALC1220 , x370 SLI for example has un-shielded ALC892 ; x370 Krait & Gaming Pro have shielded ALC892 but Realtek LAN & one M.2
> MSI x370 Pro Carbon (~$150 market price now), unless you use 2nd M.2 slot every other board is better priced so B350 Pro carbon goes here really
> 
> midrange x370 ~$160-180:
> 
> Asus x370 Prime Pro , 6x NexFET VRM (40A each) but no BCLK ... also no debug code LED , *beta AGESA 1.0.0.6*
> Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 , 6x IR3553 (40A each) but no BCLK *AGESA 1.0.0.6*
> Biostar X370 GT7 , 8x IR3555 (60A each) top tier VRM , power/reset/clear CMOS + Debug LED, but due to the audio (no DAC/AMP/extra shielding) + Realtek LAN + lack of BCLK it's more midrange and that is reflected in the price too
> In between midrange & high end:
> 
> ASUS X370 STRIX if it has the X370 Prime Pro VRM while adding a BCLK and improved audio shielding
> Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7 , it has unlabeled "coupon" v-check points + BCLK but no wifi slot if you wanted to add wifi , *AGESA 1.0.0.6 after Gaming 5*
> MSI X370 Xpower would go here if the VRM wasn't 6 phase low Rds(on) mosfets with an overkill heatsink, it lacks BCLK, V-check points, etc but the price is _ludicrous_ unless it's 30-40% off (~$180-210). *AGESA 1.0.0.6 supposedly out but some claim it's just improved version of 1.0.0.4a*
> 
> High end x370 $220+ with the features to support the price difference:
> 
> Asrock X370 Taichi (+ Fatal1ty Pro if you use 5Gbps LAN) , 12x NexFET (40A) and 2 memory phases using NexFETs , 2nd M.2 and wifi+BT ... has faults of its own such as lack of v-check points + Taichi doesn't have power/reset switch , board is thinner than a GB x370 Gaming 5 when I held it , *AGESA 1.0.0.6 official beta on site , OCUK had beta AGESA 1.0.0.6 before Gigabyte had any*
> ASUS CH VI Hero (the only board with monoblock watercooling) , 8x NexFET (40A), v-check points, LN2 mode, etc ... has minor faults such as cheapo NIKOs used for the 2 memory phases + initial batch of bricking boards + lack of PS/2 input for legacy keyboards , *one of first with beta AGESA 1.0.0.6*
> The entire Gigabyte X370 lineup is off by maybe $20-30.
> K7 ~ $210 / € 210 ... Taichi + CH VI Hero are about € 10 more but this is not a dire pricing situation
> G5 ~ $180 / € 180 ... could be cheaper , $160-170 but not _terribly_ priced once you factor in the v-check pts / DualBIOS / power+reset+clear CMOS / temp sensor headers
> K5 ~$160 ($140ish Newegg) / € 160 ... worth maybe $130-140 , launched at $170 I think
> K3 ~ $140 ($130ish Newegg) / € 130 ... worth maybe $120-130 , launched at $150 I think
> "Gaming" (no suffixes) ... needs to just be dropped entirely IMO it's bad
> 
> TL;DR:
> Gigabyte X370 boards except the K7 / G5 weren't competitively priced
Click to expand...


----------



## Secret Dragoon

LN2 is one of those things that has always annoyed me. I am into maximizing overclock on normal cooling (So Air/AIO/Custom Loop) not extreme cooling solutions you can only run a few hours at a time.

But definitely, ASUS has the best LN2 boards (That's probably why they're so popular in the Overclocking Community), but really 99.99% of the base isn't even going to touch that level of cooling.

It would be really cool (pun) to get a Phase Change type cooler. Expensive and loud tho.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*


What is your point, that was launched 6 days ago. It also invalidates the point of the heatsink.

edit: it's a bandaid solution.

Why?
high side PK616BA rise time and fall time are 23 and 24ns.
setting the power dissipation to 2.2W from the datasheet at *25 degrees Celsius*,
we get
P_D= 0.5*12V*(I_out/6 phases)*300kHz*(23ns+24ns)
156A =I_out for 6 high side fets versus ~ 99A at 70 degrees C

this is only switching loss, which is the main driver of high side losses. There's no chart adjusting for output voltage and this assuming V_GS=10V.

unless you cool sub ambient it isn't going to give you the results you're looking for , & having double thermal resistance R_theta JC junction to case vs NexFETs isn't going to help either
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> In australia the G5 and Taichi are both $319.. I think i'm just going to get the Taichi after all.


Taichi has its own quirks (like the BIOS RAM compatibility can regress) but it's a solid board on all accounts. If you're going to use on a bench and not in a case I'd buy a power/reset button









Also since it's lacking v-check points you can use multimeter at the back of the socket.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point, that was launched 6 days ago. It also invalidates the point of the heatsink.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> In australia the G5 and Taichi are both $319.. I think i'm just going to get the Taichi after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taichi has its own quirks (like the BIOS RAM compatibility can regress) but it's a solid board on all accounts. If you're going to use on a bench and not in a case I'd buy a power/reset button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also since it's lacking v-check points you can use multimeter at the back of the socket.
Click to expand...

Just combating misinformation which is certainly a point worth pursuing.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just combating misinformation which is certainly a point worth pursuing.


that block should come with more color options imo...

less expensive ones. of course.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Taichi has its own quirks (like the BIOS RAM compatibility can regress) but it's a solid board on all accounts. If you're going to use on a bench and not in a case I'd buy a power/reset button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also since it's lacking v-check points you can use multimeter at the back of the socket.


It is going in a case, and isn't that what screwdrivers are for?








I'm not that advanced a user/overclocker lol, I don't even own a multimeter. The only concern for me there is the potential RAM issues, but isn't that a potential problem on both? Either way the intention is just to get a 3200 corsair LPX kit(want the white sticks).

I'm still actually having trouble deciding. I get that Taichi is likely the better board overall with very nice VRMs and all, and at the same price the G5 isnt exactly the best value.
I prefer the feature set and looks of the Gaming 5 though, and I'm not sure I even need the Taichi's VRMs, I have a set budget, and to get a higher end board with a 1700 leaves me without aftermarket cooling.
The logic is I'll get the best components I can now, use stock cooling and stock clocks until I either really want to or need to OC and I should have the money by then for a wider set of cooling options, but even then I'll likely settle on 3.8/3.9 so do i really need the beefier VRMs?


----------



## mus1mus

Like I said, G5 and K7 have ample VRM design for even HIGH OCs. They just run hotter than the CH6 and the Taichi. But the thing is, you will be limited by the CPU not by the board. Those who'd say otherwise, we'll point them to me.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I have not seen issues at all with the K7 VRM temps pushing up to 1.55v Vcore. Definitely don't disregard the board for not having a 12-phase VRM.


----------



## mus1mus

I have been past that.







a tiny bit with this new chip.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Like I said, G5 and K7 have ample VRM design for even HIGH OCs. They just run hotter than the CH6 and the Taichi. But the thing is, you will be limited by the CPU not by the board. Those who'd say otherwise, we'll point them to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I have not seen issues at all with the K7 VRM temps pushing up to 1.55v Vcore. Definitely don't disregard the board for not having a 12-phase VRM.


Yeah, I really don't think I'll be missing out on much and I absolutely love the aesthetic of the recent Gigabyte boards. Now i'm set on G5 again, but I'm terribly flaky and indecisive. By the time I get it, it could still end up being a Taichi or the K7.


----------



## mus1mus

Just a few notes.

G5 vs the K7 right now is like, pick whatever you can. Same feature sets -- minus BCLK on the K7.

Taichi may be cheaper. And feels like it.
BIOS is also overwhelming. With redundant settings that are laid out like teenage kid's room. Or your girlfriend's desktop.









I am not gonna pull you out off your choice. All good boards.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> Yeah, I really don't think I'll be missing out on much and I absolutely love the aesthetic of the recent Gigabyte boards. Now i'm set on G5 again, but I'm terribly flaky and indecisive. By the time I get it, it could still end up being a Taichi or the K7.


Can't go wrong with either. I heard Gigabyte has nice support and it looks a lot better than the Taichi. That stupid clock on the Taichi is hideous. + dat RGB on the GB FTW.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just a few notes.
> 
> G5 vs the K7 right now is like, pick whatever you can. Same feature sets -- minus BCLK on the K7.
> 
> Taichi may be cheaper. And feels like it.
> BIOS is also overwhelming. With redundant settings that are laid out like teenage kid's room. Or your girlfriend's desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not gonna pull you out off your choice. All good boards.


I think I'm gonna be very happy with any honestly. I've been happy enough with this old budget P67 board for 6 years.
It is definitely the G5 I want right now though, my favourite for looks that will suit my whole build very well and has a great feature set. G5 and taichi are both $319 aud, while K7 is $329 so I think it also makes the most sense for me.
Warmer VRMs from the not as good heatsinks probably won't be much of an issue with a case full of 2200rpm vardars lmao.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can't go wrong with either. I heard Gigabyte has nice support and it looks a lot better than the Taichi. That stupid clock on the Taichi is hideous. + dat RGB on the GB FTW.


Haha, definitely not a fan of those cogs either. The Gaming 5 is imo the prettiest Ryzen board rn, and the RGB lights seem well placed.

Thanks for all the input guys, I'll stop clogging up the K7 thread with this








Seemed like the closest thread I could find for this, doesn't appear to be a G5 owner club/discussion thread. Unless I'm just blind.


----------



## mus1mus

lol. I used a G5 when I came in here.









I'd say, most of the things are shared between the boards that it will not matter whether it's a G5 or a K7 is discuused here. We are a minority anyway. lol

If you get stuck or anything, let us know. We have some guys here who can help.


----------



## AlphaC

The IR3553M is still in top efficiency (~91%) up to 25A per phase so about 150A total so if it's a _sane_ overclock there isn't a major advantage from the CH VI Hero / Taichi.

At 25A per phase (fig 8) and 1.4V output voltage (fig 11) we get 3.5W x 1.1 normalize = 3.85 so about 4W each

*Thermal resistances*
23.2 °C/W Junction to case (top)
22.2 °C/W Junction to ambient thermal resistance
2.5 °C/W Junction to PCB pin 13

I get about 73 degrees C after pushing ~ 1.38V so this means just over 45 degrees delta temp vs ambient , or about 2W power dissipation if we don't count PCB (looking at figure 8 it's about 20A per phase which makes perfect sense). The junction to case or junction to ambient are relatively the same.

The problem is the heatsink / thermal solution : perhaps they needed to add backside cooling to make use of the substantially lower junction to PCB thermal resistance.

I might try to do something with that , I think the hole spacing is ~ 3.5". A flat piece of aluminum with some thermal tape could possibly be quite useful.

Update you all later on the results once I finish with that backside PCB cooling solution.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The IR3553M is still in top efficiency (~91%) up to 25A per phase so about 150A total so if it's a _sane_ overclock there isn't a major advantage from the CH VI Hero / Taichi.
> 
> At 25A per phase (fig 8) and 1.4V output voltage (fig 11) we get 3.5W x 1.1 normalize = 3.85 so about 4W each
> 
> *Thermal resistances*
> 23.2 °C/W Junction to case (top)
> 22.2 °C/W Junction to ambient thermal resistance
> 2.5 °C/W Junction to PCB pin 13
> 
> I get about 73 degrees C after pushing ~ 1.38V so this means just over 45 degrees delta temp vs ambient , or about 2W power dissipation if we don't count PCB (looking at figure 8 it's about 20A per phase which makes perfect sense). The junction to case or junction to ambient are relatively the same.
> 
> The problem is the heatsink / thermal solution : perhaps they needed to add backside cooling to make use of the substantially lower junction to PCB thermal resistance.
> 
> I might try to do something with that , I think the hole spacing is ~ 3.5". A flat piece of aluminum with some thermal tape could possibly be quite useful.
> 
> Update you all later on the results once I finish with that backside PCB cooling solution.


I have seen this work with Gigas in the past. But really, the top heatsink is just terribly slim.









I am still adamant on doing mods for it as I have a current issue with my board not giving me the full X16 link speed in PCIe Slot 1.


----------



## gordesky1

A good old fan on the top of the vrm and on the rear of the board keeps my k7 under 70c Running prime at the moment just to check the temps out and so far it maxed out at 63c.

Ever sense my am2 days when my old giga vrms died in the middle of playing a game board has no way telling what the vrms temp was..... I have always ran fans on the front and rear sense than even on my fx build saberkitty

Front is the wraith fan which i took off the heat sink would be a shame just leaving it in the box







And the rear i been using a old vantech pci card fan 2x70mms which i bought in 2003-2004 and still kicking lol..


----------



## Josh885

Hey So I flashed my secondary bios on my K7 from F4D to F4E using the Qflash in the bios and everything looked like it went fine but when it restarted it was just a blank screen with 4F post code and the VGA light on. I tried unplugging it for a few minuets and it didn't work. But I switched to the main bios and it still works. So looks like maybe a bad flash to me. Is there anyway to recover the secondary bios? Thanks.


----------



## AlphaC

Boot into the BIOS that is OK, but before you flash switch the BIOs switch to the one that is messed up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread*
> Question: My BIOS is borked, how do I flash it?
> 
> 
> First make sure your board is set to single BIOS mode.
> Boot off the good BIOS (a)
> Once in the BIOS flip the switch to the bad BIOS (b)
> Use Qflash to flash the bad BIOS. After it completed the board may power cycle 3-5 times. This is normal. Give it about 2 minutes and it should boot.


The power cycling (5 times) that happens is the memory training , don't interrupt it

Also before flashing make sure you do a checksum to ensure the one you uncompressed / downloaded isn't corrupt.


----------



## Josh885

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Boot into the BIOS that is OK, but before you flash switch the BIOs switch to the one that is messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power cycling (5 times) that happens is the memory training , don't interrupt it
> 
> Also before flashing make sure you do a checksum to ensure the one you uncompressed / downloaded isn't corrupt.


Thanks I've seen that thread don't know how I missed that


----------



## GravityMan

Hey guys,
Just need clarification on which BIOS mode to be in for maximum safety? Dual BIOS or single BIOS mode? And while I'm at it....main or backup BIOS,?

Sorry can someone also clarify which position of the switches are which? Lol.....fairly new to this and Gigabyte support is meh

The manual is not clear to me,!!


----------



## mus1mus

Current set-up shows me using the Back-up BIOS and on Single BIOS Mode.

Single BIOS is the way to go.


----------



## raybunzy

Hey guys, got this motherboard with a ryzen 7 1800x and Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (Checked the compatibility list from the site before getting these).

Finished updating the motherboard bios to F4E and am having issues setting up the ram frequency and timmings.

Installed the dimms on the DDR4_1 and DDR4-2
I activated the XMP profile 1
Memory timming mode: Advanced Manuel
Set the timmings of each channel 14-14-14-14-34
Dram voltage 1.400
Dram termination 0.729

And cannot get it to work. The motherboard reloads 5-6 times and reverts back to normal.

I've seen on the previous pages the option DDR Compatibility Selection but seems it got removed on the F4E bios.

You guys got any tips regarding this issue?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Try setting 60ohm PROCODT.


----------



## mus1mus

which BIOS are you on Dragoon?


----------



## raybunzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Try setting 60ohm PROCODT.


Thanks for the reply. Didnt seem to work though. hmmm

Here is what I have something is surely missing:


----------



## mus1mus

Try setting the VSOC Voltage to 0.990
A couple of pages back or less, a guide has been posted. The idea is always the same.

Another way is to try setting a CPU Multi and Voltage for the core before changing anything in the Memory section.


----------



## raybunzy

Nothing either. Will forget the ram for now, focus on OC the cpu, and search for that guide.


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/300_100#post_25993168


----------



## raybunzy

Awesome thanks. Started testing the cpu OC and at 3.8 1.35v vcore seems to be stable. Cinebench without any hiccups, temp is good. Did 30mins of prime95. will go for a couple hours after work. Did a fast test at 4.0ghz. It boots with 1.40vcore but does not run cinebench. Will need to fiddle a little more with it.

Regarding the ram I see that you did both at the same time on that guide. Taking into consideration I could not achieve any speed higher than 2133 mhz before, I will focus on the cpu oc and then the ram. As you said tweaking the cpu voltages before might do the trick.


----------



## Salva52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raybunzy*
> 
> Hey guys, got this motherboard with a ryzen 7 1800x and Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ (Checked the compatibility list from the site before getting these).
> 
> Finished updating the motherboard bios to F4E and am having issues setting up the ram frequency and timmings.
> 
> Installed the dimms on the DDR4_1 and DDR4-2
> I activated the XMP profile 1
> Memory timming mode: Advanced Manuel
> Set the timmings of each channel 14-14-14-14-34
> Dram voltage 1.400
> Dram termination 0.729
> 
> And cannot get it to work. The motherboard reloads 5-6 times and reverts back to normal.
> 
> I've seen on the previous pages the option DDR Compatibility Selection but seems it got removed on the F4E bios.
> 
> You guys got any tips regarding this issue?


When that bug, the solution is "CLEAR CMOS"







and retry after.
I had unable to oc the cpu, after clear cmos, that's worked.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raybunzy*
> 
> Awesome thanks. Started testing the cpu OC and at 3.8 1.35v vcore seems to be stable. Cinebench without any hiccups, temp is good. Did 30mins of prime95. will go for a couple hours after work. Did a fast test at 4.0ghz. It boots with 1.40vcore but does not run cinebench. Will need to fiddle a little more with it.
> 
> Regarding the ram I see that you did both at the same time on that guide. Taking into consideration I could not achieve any speed higher than 2133 mhz before, I will focus on the cpu oc and then the ram. As you said tweaking the cpu voltages before might do the trick.


After tuning the Core, follow these:

1. Set DRAM Voltage - 1.4V
2. Set DRAM Termination - 0.72
Reboot to BIOS
3. Set Timings to 14-14-14-14-34 (Do this for each channel. Yeah, GIGA is so ****** to seperate these)
Reboot to BIOS
Set EZ Overclock Tuner to 3200
4. Set XMP to Enabled
Reboot to BIOS


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> which BIOS are you on Dragoon?


f4d.

I was on f4e for a while and then I decided to go back and see if there were any performance differences between the two.


----------



## raybunzy

You guys are top notch! will try that after work.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> which BIOS are you on Dragoon?
> 
> 
> 
> f4d.
> 
> I was on f4e for a while and then I decided to go back and see if there were any performance differences between the two.
Click to expand...

I am getting erratic VSOC Voltages when tweaking ProcODT. 60ohms will gorce my VSOC to 0.75V! Can't pass training for sure. lol


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am getting erratic VSOC Voltages when tweaking ProcODT. 60ohms will gorce my VSOC to 0.75V! Can't pass training for sure. lol


At work now. I'll check that out for you when I get home.

What is your VSOC set to? I usually use 1.15v.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am getting erratic VSOC Voltages when tweaking ProcODT. 60ohms will gorce my VSOC to 0.75V! Can't pass training for sure. lol
> 
> 
> 
> At work now. I'll check that out for you when I get home.
> 
> What is your VSOC set to? I usually use 1.15v.
Click to expand...

-0.150 for 3466. 0.95V


----------



## Secret Dragoon

That's probably your issue. I have 1.10v for 3200 and 1.15v for 3600. Not sure if it does anything here.


----------



## Nighthog

On gaming 3 and my cpu sample(crap) 1.100V VSOC is no good for booting 3200. You need more. Around 1.150V is good enough. More is better though. I use 1.160V for the moment from 1.176V I had used without issues before.


----------



## AlphaC

Isn't default V_SOC 1.1V?

Even when dropping down to SPD speeds of 2133MHz it gets me 1.05ish


----------



## Nighthog

Maybe newer bios older bios my board used 0.887-0.900V VSOC and was all fine and dandy for 2666Mhz. Higher speeds impossible until Agesa 1.0.0.6.

New bios I get much higher VSOC across the board even though it's overkill for the slower speeds and not enough for the higher speed.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Isn't default V_SOC 1.1V?
> 
> Even when dropping down to SPD speeds of 2133MHz it gets me 1.05ish


1st 0.912V
2nd 0.910V
3rd 0.909V

All R7 1700, measured via DMM, UEFI defaults.

Oopps, wrong owners thread







.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I see nothing funny on VSOC here w/ 60ohm ProcODT:


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Maybe newer bios older bios my board used 0.887-0.900V VSOC and was all fine and dandy for 2666Mhz. Higher speeds impossible until Agesa 1.0.0.6.
> 
> New bios I get much higher VSOC across the board even though it's overkill for the slower speeds and not enough for the higher speed.


I switched my BIOs switch to backup F5 one with everything auto and I still saw 1.1V SOC voltages.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> That's probably your issue. I have 1.10v for 3200 and 1.15v for 3600. Not sure if it does anything here.


I will have to try that when I have the time. Currently looking for a way to improve my cooling.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Isn't default V_SOC 1.1V?
> 
> Even when dropping down to SPD speeds of 2133MHz it gets me 1.05ish
> 
> 
> 
> 1st 0.912V
> 2nd 0.910V
> 3rd 0.909V
> 
> All R7 1700, measured via DMM, UEFI defaults.
> 
> Oopps, wrong owners thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Mine starts with 0.85ish without LLC effect. And completely default setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> I see nothing funny on VSOC here w/ 60ohm ProcODT:


Good for you bro. Good for you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Maybe newer bios older bios my board used 0.887-0.900V VSOC and was all fine and dandy for 2666Mhz. Higher speeds impossible until Agesa 1.0.0.6.
> 
> New bios I get much higher VSOC across the board even though it's overkill for the slower speeds and not enough for the higher speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched my BIOs switch to backup F5 one with everything auto and I still saw 1.1V SOC voltages.
Click to expand...

I think I needed to revert to optimized defaults > reboot back to BIOS > disable Core Performance Boost > reboot back to BIOS to see my Core and VSOC VIDs.

Core at 1.17ish
VSOC at 0.85ish

On Extreme LLC, VSOC to -0.150, End result is 0.95ish which is very fine for 3200 RAM.


----------



## Secret Dragoon

How much do temps go down with that low of a VSOC? Don't want to do any OCing this week, as I'm in the process of moving out of my parents.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> How much do temps go down with that low of a VSOC? Don't want to do any OCing this week, as I'm in the process of moving out of my parents.


Nothing significant dude. I am just settling for what's going to work. CPUs have differing stock VSOC. One thing to show it's not enough for a certain RAM speed is when you can boot into the BIOS but fails to load the OS. Just add 0.025 at a time and test stability.

Having a hard value for Voltage is not really a good thing IMO.


----------



## AlphaC

For the 0.9V V_SOC , is it on a 95W "X" CPU or a 65W rated Ryzen 7 1700?

I think my CPU is a dud since it tops out around 41.25x multiplier bootable on 1.45V but cannot validate. Given XFR is 3.9GHz I'm not sure whether it is worth the hassle to permanently OC it (~ +5% for workloads using 4 threads).









The overclocking is just to figure out roughly the voltage curve the CPU is on. Seems stock (3.5GHz XFR all core) is 1.225V , dynamic volts with 3.925GHz is ~ 1.35V. It's about +13% which is kind of weak (I got +13% in Cinebench R15 at 4GHz relative to stock) , people with Ryzen 7 1700 are getting a much bigger gain.

I need to get some Samsung B-die RAM to truly determine whether it is the memory's fault but I have kept the same memory settings every time while CPU overclocking.


Spoiler: The exercise in futility with Hynix modules




(It's higher than 3200MHz CL16 latency)

(unstable)

(also unstable)


----------



## IRobot23

Is B-Die also?
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-TeamGroup-Dark-Pro-rot-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1026759.html
or
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-RipJaws-V-rot-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1010854.html
or
https://www.amazon.de/Gskill-F4-3000C14D-16GVR-Memory-3000-RipjawsV/dp/B01ACOADGE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1497729819&sr=8-1&keywords=DDR4+3000+C14


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Is B-Die also?
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-TeamGroup-Dark-Pro-rot-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1026759.html
> or
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-RipJaws-V-rot-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1010854.html
> or
> https://www.amazon.de/Gskill-F4-3000C14D-16GVR-Memory-3000-RipjawsV/dp/B01ACOADGE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1497729819&sr=8-1&keywords=DDR4+3000+C14


3200MHz CL14 is B-Die generally.

3000MHz CL15 (and 3200MHz CL16) is usually not.

see http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 3200MHz CL14 is B-Die generally.
> 
> 3000MHz CL15 (and 3200MHz CL16) is usually not.
> 
> see http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread


O, boy... Its worst time to buy DDR4.

Thanks for info.
Are there any cheap 2x4GB modules?


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> O, boy... Its worst time to buy DDR4.
> 
> Thanks for info.
> Are there any cheap 2x4GB modules?


It is a very, very bad time to get memory period.

The kits you are most likely interested in (if you are looking for performance) are $175+. I don't know what that translates to for your local currency.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> It is a very, very bad time to get memory period.
> 
> The kits you are most likely interested in (if you are looking for performance) are $175+. I don't know what that translates to for your local currency.


I know.
i can go with
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-Corsair-Vengeance-LPX-schwarz-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1011204.html
or
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-TeamGroup-Dark-Pro-rot-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1026759.html

Then when DDR4 price will drop I get 16GB 3200C14


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

I have a fairly simple question. Is this memory kit currently working at its rated speeds on the G5 or K7?
https://www.pccasegear.com/products/35441/corsair-vengeance-lpx-cmk16gx4m2b3200c16w-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4


----------



## mus1mus

Just look for a B-Die. Can't go wrong with them.

In other news, if things get done by tomorrow, I would be going sub-0 on the K7. Will be starting with DICE.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just look for a B-Die. Can't go wrong with them.


Im so completely lost with all this b-die, single rank, dual rank stuff. All I want is a white 16gb kit to suit my build that doesn't suck on speed and will actually work. It's made harder by an apparent lack of options on Australian stores.

It's been 6 years since my last build, what happened to looking for the sweet spot of cas timings and frequency, that was easy. The info for each kit was readily available.


----------



## mus1mus

Those LPX kits can either be Hynix or Samsung. So you need to actually get a hold of one to be sure. There is a way to know by just looking at the serial number. But I doubt you can actually get that info from the store. Unless you really verify it.

Those Samsung IC LPX may use B-Dies.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=152523 might be of help.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those LPX kits can either be Hynix or Samsung. So you need to actually get a hold of one to be sure. There is a way to know by just looking at the serial number. But I doubt you can actually get that info from the store. Unless you really verify it.
> 
> Those Samsung IC LPX may use B-Dies.
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=152523 might be of help.


hmm, so as far as google and reddit would have me believe this kit here is supposed to be samsung b-die https://www.pccasegear.com/products/37078/corsair-dominator-platinum-cmd16gx4m2b3000c15-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4
I may just begrudgingly settle on that for the certainty of it.


----------



## mus1mus

The special edition kit should be.








TOP DOLLAR though.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The special edition kit should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP DOLLAR though.


Thank you for your patience with me and my complete lack of knowledge.
After all that I decided I'm just going to fork out the extra for the 3200mhz C14 Flare X kit. Being as shallow as I am I didn't want to because this whole time I thought it was the ugly washed out blueish grey colour in the promo pics, after looking around they are actually black which I guess is fine.

They do cost more than the dominators and are almost as much as the motherboard though so ouch.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> hmm, so as far as google and reddit would have me believe this kit here is supposed to be samsung b-die https://www.pccasegear.com/products/37078/corsair-dominator-platinum-cmd16gx4m2b3000c15-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4
> I may just begrudgingly settle on that for the certainty of it.


Check this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627555/ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread/0_20

Looks like the kit you are interested is on there. No guarantees with c15 unfortunately but presumably noone's spotted non-bdie on that one yet

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> Thank you for your patience with me and my complete lack of knowledge.
> After all that I decided I'm just going to fork out the extra for the 3200mhz C14 Flare X kit. Being as shallow as I am I didn't want to because this whole time I thought it was the ugly washed out blueish grey colour in the promo pics, after looking around they are actually black which I guess is fine.
> 
> They do cost more than the dominators and are almost as much as the motherboard though so ouch.


and. on that note. good bdie makes life much easier on this platform. The flare x 3200 is priced like higher binned bdie. Might well be. Some of the non-compatible kits are always going to be lousy no matter what frequency they reach.


----------



## adobepro

Hi everyone,

I've seen some bad reviews on newegg for this board esp. with voltage issues damaging components, but maybe those were exceptions -- can anyone let me know if I got this board with a 1700X with a Cryorig H7 and 2x16 GB (fastest working speed) with a very modest overclock on the CPU, on Windows 7 x64, would I expect any issues running it 24/7? The purpose of this box would be my home development system, using VM Ware 12, but also for gaming and other things.

I know with Win7 you have to use the ps2 port initially, and have to use the patch to grab the latest windows updates, but aside from that, has anyone ran a ryzen cpu with this board 24/7 without it crashing/rebooting for at least a month? The thing is, I don't think Ryzen2 / Pinnacle Ridge from GB will support Windows 7 x64 going forward, so I want the latest chip with good multi-core performance on Windows 7, possibly dual booted with Win 8.1. Also, reading the x99 reviews, the x99 MB's seems to be plagued with issues, esp. USB 3 issues, so I've decided on a Ryzen system. I'm coming from a SB 2600 (non-k, but overclocked to it's max on the GB Z68 board to 4.2GHz --> 34+4+4)

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## kushorange

Running at 3850mhz at 1.34v with 3200mhz memory at CAS14 perfectly stable for over 2 months. I leave my rig on 24/7 because I mine Ethereum when not using it. No problems whatsoever with this board. Dual Bios is an amazing feature so I can be worry free when tinkering as well.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> Thank you for your patience with me and my complete lack of knowledge.
> After all that I decided I'm just going to fork out the extra for the 3200mhz C14 Flare X kit. Being as shallow as I am I didn't want to because this whole time I thought it was the ugly washed out blueish grey colour in the promo pics, after looking around they are actually black which I guess is fine.
> 
> They do cost more than the dominators and are almost as much as the motherboard though so ouch.


Take it from someone who bought Hynix modules out of convenience. I can boot at DDR4 3333MHz 1.38V memory and pass memtest86+ with CL18 but it isn't _lower overall latency_ (i.e. AIDA64 memory latency is actually the same or higher). You get the higher infinity fabric speeds and bandwidth but the latency isn't going to be there.

Don't do it... unless it's like less than half the price of B-die and DDR4 3200 you'll probably regret it. The Dominator kit you linked seems to be ~ 25% more. It's well worth that.

The best you'll get without overclocking/tweaking is ~72-74ns latency in AIDA64 with the Hynix stuff (i.e. 3000CL15 , 3200CL16). I saw someone getting DDR4-2666MHz Hynix to CL12 and ending up with 84ns so it could be worse with lower speeds.

3200Mhz CL14 gets about 71ns out of the box as far as I am aware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adobepro*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've seen some bad reviews on newegg for this board esp. with voltage issues damaging components, but maybe those were exceptions -- can anyone let me know if I got this board with a 1700X with a Cryorig H7 and 2x16 GB (fastest working speed) with a very modest overclock on the CPU, on Windows 7 x64, would I expect any issues running it 24/7? The purpose of this box would be my home development system, using VM Ware 12, but also for gaming and other things.
> 
> I know with Win7 you have to use the ps2 port initially, and have to use the patch to grab the latest windows updates, but aside from that, has anyone ran a ryzen cpu with this board 24/7 without it crashing/rebooting for at least a month? The thing is, I don't think Ryzen2 / Pinnacle Ridge from GB will support Windows 7 x64 going forward, so I want the latest chip with good multi-core performance on Windows 7, possibly dual booted with Win 8.1. Also, reading the x99 reviews, the x99 MB's seems to be plagued with issues, esp. USB 3 issues, so I've decided on a Ryzen system. I'm coming from a SB 2600 (non-k, but overclocked to it's max on the GB Z68 board to 4.2GHz --> 34+4+4)
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


You shouldn't have issues with the Gigabyte G5/K7 boards now that the initial batches have gone out. The VRM is top tier quality even if the VRM heatsinks are mediocre, so anything less than 1.4V isn't an issue (i.e. sane clocks & volts) since IR3553 with no heatsink can still handle 30A per phase (180A to the CPU). Anything you see people doing on an ASUS x370 Prime Pro doing should be doable.

When people claim spikes to 1.45 or 1.5V that may be XFR kicking in. If you manually overclock it's a nonissue since XFR(Core Performance Boost) will be turned off.


----------



## mus1mus

You won't be needing a PS2 mouse or keyboard if you slipstream the USB 3.1 Drivers on to the W7 installer. Easy to do.


----------



## adobepro

Thank you all for your replies, I greatly appreciate it. Micro center offered a deal way too good to pass up, I got the 1700X and the GB K7 for $475 with NJ tax. They offered $100 off select Ryzen motherboards. The Gaming 5 would've been $69, but I really like the K7. But ugh, have to wait for Cryorig to ship a AM4 bracket, so I hope I get within the 15 days of the MC return policy.

Can anyone suggest 32GB of RAM that would give close enough speed of 3200? My goal is reliability with a slight overclock on the CPU.


----------



## AlphaC

If you need to wait for the AM4 bracket I'd suggest getting something that works out of the box instead or get a 212 Evo with bracket for ~$25 from Microcenter.

The Cryorig H7 (not the quad Lumi with 4 heatpipes) is only about as strong as a $30 cooler , similar to the Be Quiet Pure Rock or possibly the Deepcool Gammax 400 ($15 right now after $10 MIR https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005).

For example:
http://thermalbench.com/2016/04/30/cryorig-h7-cpu-cooler/4/

If you opt for something like a Thermalright TS 140 Direct for ~$40 it would have better results (every Thermalright cooler built after January 2017 works out of the box). The top rated 140mm fan alone makes it worthwhile.

P.S. the first thing I would do is switch the BIOs to single BIOs mode after booting the first time. Then flash the new AGESA 1.0.0.6 to the Main BIOs form within the BIOs (not through Windows).


----------



## adobepro

*AlphaC*, Thanks, I like that ThermalRight, but seeing that it ships faster with Premier but not with Shoprunner, I think I'll buy the EVO from Microcenter and return it (unopened, I'll give Cryorig 7 days) to get the bracket to me (I bought two, both for my SB i7 2600 builds, and love the look, installation and performance,) and if after 7 days, I'll use the EVO. If I get it the AM4 Kit, I'll order a 3rd Cryorig from Amazon with Prime (I sent Cryorig my order reservation for the MC order, which I hope they accept)

Thanks on the BIOS tip, I will definitely do that.

Also, any thoughts on these two?

http://www.microcenter.com/product/464703/32GB_16_x_2_DDR4-2400_Desktop_Memory_Kit

http://www.microcenter.com/product/457327/SuperNOVA_650_Watt_80_Plus_Gold_Modular_ATX_Power_Supply

I have a EVO 850 SSD that I can recycle, so I'll be using that for the Ryzen build.

*mus1mus*, thanks, great idea, forgot about that, it's been since 2011 since I did an O/S install!

*Kushorange*, thanks as well!

Also, side note, with all these new CPU's coming out, I took a look at the x299 and checked out GB's boards, if you go to support, they only have Win10 there for drivers; I sent them an email last week asking whether they will support Win7/8.1, but the message is still being processed. Anyways, I think this is an indication that they wont and the Ryzen 7 series (and probably TR) will be the last newest CPU with Win7 MB driver support. If I can get 5-6 years out if it, I'll be very happy. My SB's (Z68X-UD3H-B3 and Z77X-UP4TH have been rock solid over the years, only having to restart them for Windows Updates or certain software installs/updates, but I can easily get an up time of over 4-5 months without any crashes/BSODs/etc..., even past that, but I tend to restart it around every 3-4 months after the Windows Updates prove to have no issues.

Also, just one last thing, I still have a Winchester/San Diego and Toledo chips, and when they were used over a decade ago, I had weird experiences with them compared to the P3/4 and C2D's at work where applications like Excel/Word, etc... would just close, no errors, no logs, nothing, just poof, closed. I never had that happen on a Intel box. Not sure if it was the chipset or the processor or something else, but although it wouldn't happen often, it still would happen, on all three procs mated to the following MBs (Abit AV8 3rd Eye / DFI Lan Party and a Biostar board -- never bought BS again as when I got the board, they sent an engineering sample chip (as reported by the BIOS startup, forgot which chip was reported as an ES sample) as a production unit ) Has anyone experienced this on their Ryzen setup?


----------



## mus1mus

Unstable OC for Ryzen does just that. Mostly due to insufficient VCore.


----------



## adobepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Unstable OC for Ryzen does just that. Mostly due to insufficient VCore.


Good to know, thanks (although, I never overclocked those chips.) Do you think that would happen on an Intel too or would it generate a BSOD? Again, I only ask because that was my experience, it seemed to only happen on those Athlon chips, I never got that on a Intel platform.


----------



## mus1mus

BSODs for Intel. With differing Error Codes. Ryzen seldom BSOD for anything not obviously linked to the Memory.


----------



## AlphaC

Have you guys seen the Coolaler X299 review?

See the heatsink mod....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






and the backplate for VRM that comes with it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So going to do this and rip the IO plastic cover off too...


----------



## adobepro

Thanks mus1mus.

Also, just got an approval email from Cryorig, they are going to send me the AM4 kit. Going to order another now from Amazon.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adobepro*
> 
> *AlphaC*, Thanks, I like that ThermalRight, but seeing that it ships faster with Premier but not with Shoprunner, I think I'll buy the EVO from Microcenter and return it (unopened, I'll give Cryorig 7 days) to get the bracket to me (I bought two, both for my SB i7 2600 builds, and love the look, installation and performance,) and if after 7 days, I'll use the EVO. If I get it the AM4 Kit, I'll order a 3rd Cryorig from Amazon with Prime (I sent Cryorig my order reservation for the MC order, which I hope they accept)
> 
> Thanks on the BIOS tip, I will definitely do that.
> 
> Also, any thoughts on these two?
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/464703/32GB_16_x_2_DDR4-2400_Desktop_Memory_Kit
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/457327/SuperNOVA_650_Watt_80_Plus_Gold_Modular_ATX_Power_Supply
> 
> I have a EVO 850 SSD that I can recycle, so I'll be using that for the Ryzen build.
> 
> *mus1mus*, thanks, great idea, forgot about that, it's been since 2011 since I did an O/S install!
> 
> *Kushorange*, thanks as well!
> 
> Also, side note, with all these new CPU's coming out, I took a look at the x299 and checked out GB's boards, if you go to support, they only have Win10 there for drivers; I sent them an email last week asking whether they will support Win7/8.1, but the message is still being processed. Anyways, I think this is an indication that they wont and the Ryzen 7 series (and probably TR) will be the last newest CPU with Win7 MB driver support. If I can get 5-6 years out if it, I'll be very happy. My SB's (Z68X-UD3H-B3 and Z77X-UP4TH have been rock solid over the years, only having to restart them for Windows Updates or certain software installs/updates, but I can easily get an up time of over 4-5 months without any crashes/BSODs/etc..., even past that, but I tend to restart it around every 3-4 months after the Windows Updates prove to have no issues.
> 
> Also, just one last thing, I still have a Winchester/San Diego and Toledo chips, and when they were used over a decade ago, I had weird experiences with them compared to the P3/4 and C2D's at work where applications like Excel/Word, etc... would just close, no errors, no logs, nothing, just poof, closed. I never had that happen on a Intel box. Not sure if it was the chipset or the processor or something else, but although it wouldn't happen often, it still would happen, on all three procs mated to the following MBs (Abit AV8 3rd Eye / DFI Lan Party and a Biostar board -- never bought BS again as when I got the board, they sent an engineering sample chip (as reported by the BIOS startup, forgot which chip was reported as an ES sample) as a production unit ) Has anyone experienced this on their Ryzen setup?


For the PSU I'd opt for Supernova G2 / G3 / P2/T2. The Nex ones are on an older cheaper FSP platform. The Supernova G2/G3/P2/T2 are on Superflower leadex platform.

For RAM try to get 3200MHz CL14 or 3600+MHz for Samsung B Die , Crucial always has Micron.


----------



## adobepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> For the PSU I'd opt for Supernova G2 / G3 / P2/T2. The Nex ones are on an older cheaper FSP platform. The Supernova G2/G3/P2/T2 are on Superflower leadex platform.
> 
> For RAM try to get 3200MHz CL14 or 3600+MHz for Samsung B Die , Crucial always has Micron.


Great to know, thanks! I'm heading to the Paterson NJ store tomorrow to pickup everything and will start the build this weekend.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hello everybody, I just bought a K7 together with G.Skill DDR4 4000 (F4-4000C18D-16GTZR) and a 1800x. Only water cooling hasnt arrived yet so im just waiting. In the meantime I wonder if i should use the AMD Chipset Driver from Gigabyte website (in case they are somehow modified for the board) or the newest official drivers from AMD website. Maybe someone could help me with that question?

Additionally i wonder if any K7 owner runs same RAM as above and maybe could share his experience/settings as i assume, RAM installation will be the biggest challenge building the PC. Thank You.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> Hello everybody, I just bought a K7 together with G.Skill DDR4 4000 (F4-4000C18D-16GTZR) and a 1800x. Only water cooling hasnt arrived yet so im just waiting. In the meantime I wonder if i should use the AMD Chipset Driver from Gigabyte website (in case they are somehow modified for the board) or the newest official drivers from AMD website. Maybe someone could help me with that question?
> 
> Additionally i wonder if any K7 owner runs same RAM as above and maybe could share his experience/settings as i assume, RAM installation will be the biggest challenge building the PC. Thank You.


I only use the latest from AMD. Also note, you can live without them.









RAM, be it known that Ryzen and this board work well up to 3466. Above that and you may encounter issues. 3466 14-14-14-14-1T should be easy to do.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I only use the latest from AMD. Also note, you can live without them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM, be it known that Ryzen and this board work well up to 3466. Above that and you may encounter issues. 3466 14-14-14-14-1T should be easy to do.


Thank You, that will probably save me a lot time. And who knows, mb Agesa 1007 will further improve ram performance!


----------



## mus1mus

No worries. Report back if you get into a roadblock.


----------



## xrelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you guys are interested.
> 3466 1.45 No BCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: TRRD_L - detrimental for stability. set it to 6.*


I managed to get my flare x to boot at 3333 with those settings have not done any type of memory test to see if everything is fine


----------



## Praetorr

Context: I just updated to the stable release of F4 on my K7.

The board reading of Tdie is still -15C...

The mouse is also still jittery and weird in the BIOS...

It's beginning to feel like Gigabyte doesn't give much of a crap about these boards. With F3? Sure, it was the first BIOS revision, I didn't expect much. But these boards have been on the shelves for months...

I don't know if others feel similarly, but I had to vent a little.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Context: I just updated to the stable release of F4 on my K7.
> 
> The board reading of Tdie is still -15C...
> 
> The mouse is also still jittery and weird in the BIOS...
> 
> It's beginning to feel like Gigabyte doesn't give much of a crap about these boards. With F3? Sure, it was the first BIOS revision, I didn't expect much. But these boards have been on the shelves for months...
> 
> I don't know if others feel similarly, but I had to vent a little.


Anything different from the BETA bios f4e? Or still just same and was just labeled as "stable"?

Still hold off on updating since what I have now works for weeks hehe.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Anything different from the BETA bios f4e? Or still just same and was just labeled as "stable"?
> 
> Still hold off on updating since what I have now works for weeks hehe.


BIOS date is 06/16/2017 as I recall (showed this when I was flashing).

I never used F4e, so I can't comment there.


----------



## mus1mus

Hmmm. Nice. So it's no longer a beta.

F4e has issues with Voltages for Extreme OC. Won't boot with 1.6V VCore. Max VCore is also capped at 1.7V.


----------



## Snail Farmer

Hi all,

Finally got around to building my new Ryzen puter. Been lurking in this thread for awhile, and read all 190 some pages. Lots of good stuff here. I've been a fan of Gigabyte boards for many years, but when I built this system, someone talked me into getting an MSI board. I was not impressed. It failed in less than a week. RMA'd it and bought a Gigabyte, like I was going to in the first place. First off with my Dominator RAM, I couldn't get it past 2667 no matter what I did on the MSI board, so wasn't sure if the Gigabyte board would take it, but I enabled XMP and it went to 2933 right away. Overclocking has been a breeze with this cpu/board combo. I can get it to 3.9 at 1.44V but that's a little higher than I care to run 24/7 so dialed it back to 3.8 at 1.35V and it's perfectly stable as seems to be the case I've seen with many other people. I can't get my RAM any higher than 2933 (it's only rated for 3000) and I can't tighten up the timings any, or I just get the F9 boot loop. But it runs where it's rated so good enough for me. I've seen many people mentioning the buzzing noises etc.. coming from their speakers with the onboard audio with the K7 board. I had that problem also, but I installed Windows when I was using the MSI board, and didn't do a clean install after I switched the boards. I just flashed the F4 BIOS tonight and did a clean install and I have no more irregular sounds. I chocked it up to a driver conflict between the MSI audio and the Gigabyte. If anyone else is having that issue, maybe want to try that.

I do have one question for you smarter than me people though lol. I can't figure out how to enable hot plugs for my sata drives. Have everything set to UEFI and AHCI in BIOS. The drives work fine and are recognized in Windows, etc. etc.. I just don't have an eject option. Anyone set that up yet and can give me a hint please?

Edit: Ok on further investigation, I realized the AHCI controller driver isn't installed, but the driver on the Gigabyte site is only for Windows 7 and won't run on my machine. Anyone know where to get a Windows 10 driver?


----------



## gordesky1

Sooo guys i was watching a live stream like i always do so i can doze off. And i herd a beeeeeeeeee buzzing noise which keep on doing that coming from my case...

So i took off the side panel and at first i thought it was my 1080 founders which i got from local doing that which i got really worried... Than i notice it was the motherboard beep speaker doing it.. It wouldn't stop till i unplugged it.

System is running fine and no error codes on the led screen. Has anyone experience this or know why its doing this?

**** scared me and now im wide awake lol i didin"t know at first if my 1080 was about to pop or the system itself .....


----------



## THUMPer1

I assume F4 is the same as F4D only official?


----------



## Snail Farmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> I assume F4 is the same as F4D only official?


Yes.. For Gigabyte boards, the ones with the letter on the end are beta versions (ex. F4D), with the final version with no letter (ex. F4)


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snail Farmer*
> 
> Yes.. For Gigabyte boards, the ones with the letter on the end are beta versions (ex. F4D), with the final version with no letter (ex. F4)


I believe he means that it is literally _the same_ BIOS, not just that F4 is the stable release.









Edit: Not that I'm saying that I know for sure it is, but it sounds like that may be the case.


----------



## onions86

Hey Guys,

I just updated to F4 and enabled xmp. Now my computer wont boot and im getting error code 55 (memory initialization error). Can someone tell me what I should do?

Any help is appreciated!

(i have no idea what im doing)

nvrmnd figured it out!


----------



## niqiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you guys are interested.
> 3466 1.45 No BCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: TRRD_L - detrimental for stability. set it to 6.*


Which brand and model of RAM are you using?


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm maybe the beee buzzing noise from the beep speaker was a alarm from the gigabyte app fan center. Cause i was messing around with that couple hours before and maybe it sends a alarm to the beep speaker.

Was doing some looking up and some other person with a older gigabyte board had the same noise and found out it was a bug with the software and it was sending off a alarm.


----------



## weirdgod

Just ordered the K7 and the ryzen 1700.
What would be the best memory option.

I read somewhere that ryzen 1700 is much more problematic regarding getting 3200 rated memory to actually work at 3200. Is this still true after latest amd microcode update?

Which RAM (brand, model) is optimal (pricewise) for reaching 3200 mhz (in 32GB configuration - preferably 2x16, but will take 4x8 as well)

Is any 64GB option already working at 3200?

thanks!


----------



## niqiri

Is there a consensus on how to fix the "attempted to write to read only memory" error? Running BIOS F4 and a 1700. Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GBx2


----------



## Artikbot

@mus1mus so I'm looking at your screenshots from the 3466 results purely on strap, and I see you're using the dreaded CLDO_VDDP... Is the consensus that the value Gigabyte wants you to write there is mV in increments of 1 then?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Is there a consensus on how to fix the "attempted to write to read only memory" error? Running BIOS F4 and a 1700. Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GBx2


I used to get that when running unstable 3600MHz on the DRAM. Lowering the clocks got rid of it (and another plethora of issues).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you guys are interested.
> 3466 1.45 No BCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: TRRD_L - detrimental for stability. set it to 6.*
> 
> 
> 
> Which brand and model of RAM are you using?
Click to expand...

TridentZ 3200C14Q-GTZ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> @mus1mus
> so I'm looking at your screenshots from the 3466 results purely on strap, and I see you're using the dreaded CLDO_VDDP... Is the consensus that the value Gigabyte wants you to write there is mV in increments of 1 then?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *niqiri*
> 
> Is there a consensus on how to fix the "attempted to write to read only memory" error? Running BIOS F4 and a 1700. Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GBx2
> 
> 
> 
> I used to get that when running unstable 3600MHz on the DRAM. Lowering the clocks got rid of it (and another plethora of issues).
Click to expand...

You can do with or without that Voltage.

I should update that soon with the best timings I can muster. Trouble is, went into benching cold. Have to flash a ddifferent BIOS as all F4/X bioses have Vcore limits lower than F3/X.


----------



## Reaper28482

Hello everybody,

I read this Forum for a while now and get a lot of information about my board. Thanks for that first! But reading is not all, so I decided to post some feedback:

I just updated to F4 and finally got my Corsair Vengeance LPX to 3200Mhz @1.35V CL16-18-18-36 (SK Hynix)








Manual settings because XMP doesnt work.

My 1700 runs with 3.7Ghz @1.225V what is enough for my daily gaming. LLC is Auto but I had no Probs so far. Max Temps with my Dark Rock 3 is under 70°C.

Maybe I will try to get the CPU to 3.8 with a minimum on +V. I will see

Edit: Benched a little longer and everything seems to be stable, but the System warmed up and the CPU ended around 75°C


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28482*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I read this Forum for a while now and get a lot of information about my board. Thanks for that first! But reading is not all, so I decided to post some feedback:
> 
> I just updated to F4 and finally got my Corsair Vengeance LPX to 3200Mhz @1.35V CL16-18-18-36 (SK Hynix)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual settings because XMP doesnt work.
> 
> My 1700 runs with 3.7Ghz @1.225V what is enough for my daily gaming. LLC is Auto but I had no Probs so far. Max Temps with my Dark Rock 3 is under 70°C.
> 
> Maybe I will try to get the CPU to 3.8 with a minimum on +V. I will see


What manual settings did you set for memory?


----------



## Reaper28482

Only Frequence, Voltage and the Timings I wrote.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28482*
> 
> Only Frequence, Voltage and the Timings I wrote.


Did you have XMP on or off also?


----------



## Reaper28482

XMP is off


----------



## Reaper28482

Got a Softbrick again... Had to remove the Battery for about 10min. I finally deinstalled the App Center from Gigabyte which I was using for the LED and FAN-Software. It seems that I only get a Softbrick after changing my LEDs with the Windows Software. Happend two or three times in the past.
Loaded my Settings again and after 30min of Aida64 Stresstest my CPU now maxed out at 72°C and everything seems stable again.


----------



## ladduro

I have F4-3600C16D-16GTZ and could not get it to boot with F4 at 3600. 3433 works without XMP and manual settings.

Anyone got 3600 working ?


----------



## mus1mus

Focus on 3200 or 3466 without BCLK adjustments.


----------



## ladduro

Already achieved 3466 with manual stock timings 16 16 16 16 36 and no BCLK without CPU overclock yet.

Should I forget 3600?


----------



## mus1mus

3200C14 is better than 3600 C16.

Your kit should be able to do 3466 C14-14-14-14-1T at 1.4V


----------



## ladduro

Indeed, 14 14 14 14 34 with 1.4v dram. Thank you for that. Can these be used with 3600 as well or it is too much for this kit ? (assuming it will boot in the future with better bios support)


----------



## mus1mus

3600 currently is a platform/IMC limitation. Not of RAM.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I was bored so I booted my rig up at 4.1Ghz using 1.39v. Not sure if I can lower the voltage some more but everything ran just fine for an hour while gaming (BF1, RL, Battlegrounds).


----------



## Orgios

Ok so this question is on behalf of a friend who has this mobo with a 1700, his system takes several minutes to boot into windows!! Anybody knows why is this happening?


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Ok so this question is on behalf of a friend who has this mobo with a 1700, his system takes several minutes to boot into windows!! Anybody knows why is this happening?


haven't got mine yet but some troubleshooting is pretty standard.

Does he use a SSD or a HDD for the boot drive?
Has he updated to the latest bios version?
If he has a SSD, has he set Sata mode to AHCI in the bios?
How many programs are set to run at startup?


----------



## Artikbot

Unstable memory causing several boot loops until it loads JEDEC 2133 and boots up?


----------



## Orgios

He has 3600Cl16 memory which he runs at 3200cl14 and an overclock to 3.9Ghz, he has reported to me at times that the motherboards resets his overclock back to stock. He also have tried fresh installation from both an ssd and a m.2 drive


----------



## Artikbot

Resetting the OC back to stock is often because the board boots to the backup BIOS for whatever reason.

Ask him to roll back everything, see if the problem goes away. If it does, go back to overclocking bit by bit.


----------



## Orgios

Thanks , i asked him to be a little modest to his oc and I'll report back with his findings!


----------



## DADDYDC650

1800X 4.1Ghz Validation, https://valid.x86.fr/fb7w0n

4.15Ghz https://valid.x86.fr/fb7w0n

Wonder why CPU-Z doesn't want to validate my 4.1Ghz 1.38v OC? It keeps coming up as 4.15 using 1.475...... any ideas?


----------



## webhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 1800X 4.1Ghz Validation, https://valid.x86.fr/fb7w0n
> 
> 4.15Ghz https://valid.x86.fr/fb7w0n
> 
> Wonder why CPU-Z doesn't want to validate my 4.1Ghz 1.38v OC? It keeps coming up as 4.15 using 1.475...... any ideas?


Nice, although in my experience if you where running 3200mhz ram, you would need to dial back your OC a bit. I seem to reach higher frequencies when the ram speed is slower. So its kind of 50/50 if you want faster ram vs a little better overclock.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Thanks , i asked him to be a little modest to his oc and I'll report back with his findings!


Should reset to stock, reflash BIOs to a clean one. Sometimes bad memory overclocks seem to corrupt BIOs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 1800X 4.1Ghz Validation, https://valid.x86.fr/fb7w0n
> 
> 4.15Ghz https://valid.x86.fr/fb7w0n
> 
> Wonder why CPU-Z doesn't want to validate my 4.1Ghz 1.38v OC? It keeps coming up as 4.15 using 1.475...... any ideas?


Means it isn't enough volts to be remotely stable.

I had 4.1GHz on my Ryzen 7 1700X at less than 1.4V but it wouldn't validate. Validated at 1.41V, but isn't prime or AIDA64 stable

At that sort of voltage I'd rather keep it at ~ 3.9 @ 1.3-1.35V

----

After being annoyed at 3333MHz Mem clocks with CL18 I tightened my crap Hynix 3200MHZ CL16 from 3200MHz 16-18-18-38 to 16-16-16-38 , seems to shave off 1 ns off the memory latency in AIDA64 to <73 ns.


----------



## mus1mus

Thought I'd share.

F4D is Unstable for me. Previous known stable settings now end up on a Black Screen with Code 24 (Normal) still On. No LED Blinking and whatnots.


----------



## BramSLI1

I thought I'd share my experience thus far with this board and what I've found out while using and overclocking it. I first had a lot of trouble getting the board to run stable with setting everything to what I thought would work. I set the CPU to run at 3.7 and the memory to run at 2933. The CPU is a 1700 and the memory is a Corsair 3000 MHz LPX kit of 2x8 gigs. It would hang at post or sometimes I'd get into the OS and it would just act really strange. It would register as 3.7 in Windows but with CPUID it would show it running at 1500. I just couldn't understand it. It turns out that all I needed to do was start with incremental adjustments to my clock speeds. I set the CPU at 3.4 and the memory at 2666. It posted and ran flawlessly. I then proceeded to bump up the memory to 2933 and set the CPU 3.7. Again, it posted and ran flawlessly. This is where I'm currently at and I might push it further later on. I'm pretty happy with it right now, though. I hope this information is useful. I'm also running the latest F4 BIOS.


----------



## mus1mus

Turned out it's not the BIOS.

This issue is somewhat new to me.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd share my experience thus far with this board and what I've found out while using and overclocking it. I first had a lot of trouble getting the board to run stable with setting everything to what I thought would work. I set the CPU to run at 3.7 and the memory to run at 2933. The CPU is a 1700 and the memory is a Corsair 3000 MHz LPX kit of 2x8 gigs. It would hang at post or sometimes I'd get into the OS and it would just act really strange. It would register as 3.7 in Windows but with CPUID it would show it running at 1500. I just couldn't understand it. It turns out that all I needed to do was start with incremental adjustments to my clock speeds. I set the CPU at 3.4 and the memory at 2666. It posted and ran flawlessly. I then proceeded to bump up the memory to 2933 and set the CPU 3.7. Again, it posted and ran flawlessly. This is where I'm currently at and I might push it further later on. I'm pretty happy with it right now, though. I hope this information is useful. I'm also running the latest F4 BIOS.


Is that run from your 3.7GHz static overclock? Seems oddly low.

My 1700 at 3.7 gets around 1620 points and Cinebench isn't particularly memory dependant.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Is that run from your 3.7GHz static overclock? Seems oddly low.
> 
> My 1700 at 3.7 gets around 1620 points and Cinebench isn't particularly memory dependant.


stock R7 1700X gets just under 1600 (1560-1580ish) and it's 3.5GHz all core (XFR). @ 4 GHz I get just under 1800 (1760 ish , same as bit-tech)

Then again Digital foundry's Ryzen 7 1700X with FlareX DDR4 3200MHz CL14 obtained ~ 1500 score in CB R15 , although on a CH VI Hero. A Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 with Ryzen 7 1700X and DDR4 2933MHz on some older BIOS was also running 1500 cb score per hothardware.

BramSLI1 probably needs to heat up the CPU a bit with multiple runs to engage the full power delivery unless it's high performance plan (plus disable any and all background processes).


----------



## keid

Hello,
I'm on F4 Bios. Cant modify anything in 1.35V (It's gray). Even I set XMP and 2400mhz or 2667mhz its 2133mhz in Windows. In previous Bios F3, I could set 2400mhz on my Corsair ram 2x16GB - CMK32GX4M2B3000C15.
Ryzen 1800X.

Decent bios update I guess.


----------



## furkandeger

So... Any updates on front audio crackling?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keid*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm on F4 Bios. Cant modify anything in 1.35V (It's gray). Even I set XMP and 2400mhz or 2667mhz its 2133mhz in Windows. In previous Bios F3, I could set 2400mhz on my Corsair ram 2x16GB - CMK32GX4M2B3000C15.
> Ryzen 1800X.
> 
> Decent bios update I guess.


You might be looking in the wrong tabs.


----------



## Radical Vision

https://valid.x86.fr/b8w70e

Well my 1700 seems not the best OC but is not from the badest as well, is one of the middle chips...
3.9GHz on 1.38v LLC turbo, for now, did not tested lower llc.
4GHz seems impossible even on 1.45v LLC extreme and it crashes on OCCT or P95 in only a minute, too bad i was need 4GHz not more and not less but...
I think my chip will be able to hit 4GHz without a problem on the ****y CHVI but i don`t like the whole board it have only better bios and a bit better VRMs and that is it nothing more.
Im wondering why the Aorus K7 goes behind the ROG board, maybe bcoz the bios, or the VRMs maybe both...
Still the board is very good for its price is the most completed board from all on the AM4 socket, that is the main reason i did get that + i did got problems on the previous AM3+ platform ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2 and Crosshair Formula V both of them did have memory compatibility issues, errors and more to come, so no thanks no more asus + they have ******ed support.....

Wondering if Gigabyte will be able to reach the OC level of the ROG board...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/b8w70e
> 
> Well my 1700 seems not the best OC but is not from the badest as well, is one of the middle chips...
> 3.9GHz on 1.38v LLC turbo, for now, did not tested lower llc.
> 4GHz seems impossible even on 1.45v LLC extreme and it crashes on OCCT or P95 in only a minute, too bad i was need 4GHz not more and not less but...
> I think my chip will be able to hit 4GHz without a problem on the ****y CHVI but i don`t like the whole board it have only better bios and a bit better VRMs and that is it nothing more.
> Im wondering why the Aorus K7 goes behind the ROG board, maybe bcoz the bios, or the VRMs maybe both...
> Still the board is very good for its price is the most completed board from all on the AM4 socket, that is the main reason i did get that + i did got problems on the previous AM3+ platform ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2 and Crosshair Formula V both of them did have memory compatibility issues, errors and more to come, so no thanks no more asus + they have ******ed support.....
> 
> Wondering if Gigabyte will be able to reach the OC level of the ROG board...


it is probably the silicon . not the board I'm afraid. Would have to get an oscilloscope to determine which had cleaner power delivery . more bells and whistles in asus bios appear to have slowed performance but eh they were already benching the heck out of them while gigabyte was getting up to speed. 0 advantage to asus at best except.. maybe, big maybe, in range of memory tuning available.

and I suspect you've dealt with asus email support?. ******ed is not the word I'd use. too generous and an insult to those with actual cognitive disabilities...


----------



## Radical Vision

Yes the silicon is the prime player here, but on other hand maybe on ROG it is possible to hit a little more. When Zen was launched 4 months ago the best board from all for max OC to 4GHz was only the ROG, i was disappointed when i saw what the new ROG Formula board have to offer, well nothing just and expensive board and nothing more lol...
When someone compares the asus crosshair IV extreme to the later model such as Crosshair Formula V/Z and now ROG Hero it look ******ed, that board seems so much better made and is extreme, and now the top OC board for AM4 is Hero what the hell, we all know how asus label ROG boards for intel since years Maximus and Rampage are the high end, while the Hero is the low end no comment.....

And most funny thing is many says Gigabyte boards are not as good as the asus/asrock but that is bullcrap, the most complete board from all is the Aorus K7 it have tons of futures, like all steel slots even on the SLI bridge when i saw this i was like :O, and only the expensive trash MSI Titanium have steel slots, and all the other goods on the Aorus. Even the package of the Aorus feels so premium.

Only 2 boards i did consider was K7 or Pro. gaming, but last time i did use asrock board did make me so mad, it was so unstable, i did say back then no more the brand...

In the end CHVI have what no steel slots, not much RGB, no dual bios, no dual sound, no dual lan + they are still having memory issues that is why they are still using the mem ok button next to the memory slots lol.... Asus can`t beat the quality, issues free, futures and the price of the Aorus 5 or K7.....

Well i did have Sabertooth 990FX R2, it was working fine (only the memory compatibility issues did make me mad) it was working fine 10 months. And one day the onboard sound did die, but i can`t accept broken sound. So i did send it for RMA to the local retailer i did get it, they did send it back to asus, and guess what that morons from asus did send me replacement but was not the mine board, it was some crappy used board and was in not the best condition, and even funny the sound was still broken. They did not have new Sabertooth, so i did ask about Crosshair Formula then, and here is the other ******ed thing, asus did ask for more money for the RMA then the Crosshair was cost from every store in my country no comment.........


----------



## mus1mus

I'm hitting the same peak between the CH6 and the K7. ROG will not give you the magic.

Actually, 25 MHz better on the K7. With very cold water.


----------



## Radical Vision

Interesting, then the people in my country speak only how the CHVI is so much better then the gigawood (yes they did swear gigabyte from years in the forums that it can`t OC as well as the asus) . Seems tons of fanboys out there on asus wave, and why is that...

I did read much of that thread, but did not see someone to talk about the cons of the board.
So i will say some i think is cons, will be nice if some other guy say cons of the K7.
They did miss the heat pipe on the VRM heatsink die to just swapped the cooler from the intel versions of Aorus, the bios need more settings (i think they will get way better on F10) the soc side of the VRMs does not have caps, still i see the 2 big caps close to the +12v connector, so maybe don`t need more.

I will put x2 60mm fans on the VRMs just to make them even cooler, bcoz now they are on 60-70c max on full load, but still there is room for improvement. x1 fan on the chipset it is on 43c , and i want it lower, and some fan some over the memory, but there is hard, the Noctua D15 don`t left much space for that....


----------



## mus1mus

Do you want to know them cons?

Giga - VRM Temps due to thin Heatsink, Very little BIOS options, No P-states.
Crosshair 6 - Slow Boot Times, overwhelming BIOS, Little less effective with RAM Training, Terrible BIOS Voltage Overshoot.
Taichi - Slightly faster boot times than CH6 but still slow in comparison, overwhelming and poorly arranged BIOS.

And ohh, that CH6 thread, I meant no offense to those who are there for whatever, but there are more misinformation on that thread than facts. And more noobs trying to be acknowledged as some big shots.

I love my K7 over my CH6 tbh.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furkandeger*
> 
> So... Any updates on front audio crackling?


I had the same problem at first. I was able to fix it through the EAX headphone settings. I think it was simply a matter of turning off the EAX Effects & EQ. Nope, I'm wrong. The setting you need to change is in the Realtek HD Audio Manager. Change the Headphone Power Level to the appropriate setting for your headphones. Mine was setting 3 but yours might be different.


----------



## Radical Vision

Yep the VRM heatsink on the K7 are from the intel version of Aorus, but i don`t have much problems with the temps, on max load i get about 70c or even lower, bcoz they get hot but i can hold my hand on them + some time when i will use x2 fans on the VRMs and they will get way cooler. I was using same 2 fans for the CHV on FX8350 and did work very good.
I did talk with gigabyte support and tell them to fix the VRM`s heatsink + add the missing heat pipe, and to make better bios with more options for tweak, bcoz is really a shame the board is so good, and to lack bios options...

I have very good air cooled system, Fractal Define XL R2, x3 intakes Noctua industrial PPC 3000RPM, x3 exhaust fans Be Quiet Pure wings 1000RPM, the sensor shows 43-48c on the VRMS when i just type here, so the cooling system is very good here.

Yep the CHV was slow as well, they did add on CHVZ some switch for faster boot lol, and now no faster switch for the AM4 ROG rofl asus are going to the hell....
So the bios of the Crosshair VI can kill easy cpu seems..

Don`t know about the asrock bios, but the build quality/futures at least on paper seems very good. 16 phases seems very good deal, wi fi, dual M2 even if we can`t use x2 M2 die to PCI lines...

How i rate the boards

1 Aorus X370 K7
2 Fatality Proff. Gaming
3 ROG CHVI

Only gigabyte have that nice all metal jacks for the audio on the back, all others are using plastic. Most strange thing is the Gigabyte have best quality, futures and the lowest price how they manage that price no idea, maybe bcoz they are the only MB manufacturer that have own factory, and the others are using foxconn...


----------



## Scottland

Mine is stuck on boot code 62 this morning. Tried removing the battery and doing CMOS reset, but still the same. Any ideas?

"It was fine yesterday..."


----------



## mus1mus

Once it's stuck, try to press and hold the power button. Once powered down, press the CMOS clear button then the OC button then power up. Repeat til you get it to run past that stuck code.

If not, try pulling out the battery longer than 10 minutes.


----------



## Scottland

Just tried that 5 or 6 times with no luck. Will leave the battery pulled for an hour or so and try again.

I was just thinking to myself yesterday if I should update the bios to f4 (from f4d) and decided not to bother as I was happy with it and it was stable...sod's law


----------



## mus1mus

You are not alone. I'm dealing with 4b code myself. Removed all the eraser and now it's stuck to 0d. Urgh. CPU is working fine on the CH6 so relieved somehow.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> stock R7 1700X gets just under 1600 (1560-1580ish) and it's 3.5GHz all core (XFR). @ 4 GHz I get just under 1800 (1760 ish , same as bit-tech)
> 
> Then again Digital foundry's Ryzen 7 1700X with FlareX DDR4 3200MHz CL14 obtained ~ 1500 score in CB R15 , although on a CH VI Hero. A Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 with Ryzen 7 1700X and DDR4 2933MHz on some older BIOS was also running 1500 cb score per hothardware.
> 
> BramSLI1 probably needs to heat up the CPU a bit with multiple runs to engage the full power delivery unless it's high performance plan (plus disable any and all background processes).


Good point.

That Ryzen Balanced power plan really does what it says on the tin.


----------



## mus1mus

And.....

30 minutes later,










this is one easy to brick fella!


----------



## Scottland

Yeah and it's really annoying! ?


----------



## Radical Vision

Why you 2 have that problems, i did not get a single bug from F3 bios now to F4, just OC issues from CPU does not want to get 4GHz stable + memory fail on 3200MHz on 1.35v on 1.4v is stable...
Both of you using B-die memory ?


----------



## keid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might be looking in the wrong tabs.


I've changed DRAM Voltage (CH A/B) to 1.45V - still 2133mhz


----------



## Radical Vision

Seems strange, did you change the multiplier of the memory ? And how only 2133MHz, it crash on more, don`t boot or what ?
The kits and overall the memory from corsair sucks compared to G. Skill, but that kit can go at least on 3000MHz without a sweat..
Put 1.2v VSOC voltage to stable more the memory OC.


----------



## Scottland

Battery pulled for 40 mins didn't seem to work, but booting with ram in a different slot seems to have kicked it back to life.


----------



## keid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Seems strange, did you change the multiplier of the memory ? And how only 2133MHz, it crash on more, don`t boot or what ?
> The kits and overall the memory from corsair sucks compared to G. Skill, but that kit can go at least on 3000MHz without a sweat..
> Put 1.2v VSOC voltage to stable more the memory OC.


It bootable, In Bios is still XMP enabled (settings are remain the same). But in windows I have 2133Mhz. It's weird becasue as I said in F3 I could set 2400Mhz by just enabling XMP


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Why you 2 have that problems, i did not get a single bug from F3 bios now to F4, just OC issues from CPU does not want to get 4GHz stable + memory fail on 3200MHz on 1.35v on 1.4v is stable...
> Both of you using B-die memory ?


Coz I'm a tweaker.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> Battery pulled for 40 mins didn't seem to work, but booting with ram in a different slot seems to have kicked it back to life.


Glad to know yours fired up too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Seems strange, did you change the multiplier of the memory ? And how only 2133MHz, it crash on more, don`t boot or what ?
> The kits and overall the memory from corsair sucks compared to G. Skill, but that kit can go at least on 3000MHz without a sweat..
> Put 1.2v VSOC voltage to stable more the memory OC.
> 
> 
> 
> It bootable, In Bios is still XMP enabled (settings are remain the same). But in windows I have 2133Mhz. It's weird becasue as I said in F3 I could set 2400Mhz by just enabling XMP
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/300_100#post_25993168

Visit the page and redo maybe your OC.


----------



## Radical Vision

Ane when you look on google for the best AM4 board what you see in every foolish site only CHVI ...
Look here
the x2 asus boards and even MSI carbon LOOOL what a joke, people seems can`t think MSI are proven to be the worst boards on AM4 platforms, expensive, low quality components, no basic futures like even BLCK...
On most places they don`t even consider Aorus, but people are ignorant, some of them even compare Aorus 5/K7 to the mid range lol...
So if im some nab and i don`t have idea about hardware i will see some site like this one, and i will go for some ASUS, bcoz they don`t even listed Gigabyte total joke, but i understand them ASUS costs more and it have "free" stickers inside and if will ever need RMA from ASUS you will be kicked in the face, ASUS support is the "best" in the universe...


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Ok so this question is on behalf of a friend who has this mobo with a 1700, his system takes several minutes to boot into windows!! Anybody knows why is this happening?


Turns out he had to disable Usb legacy from the motherboard and all is fine now! Hope this helps anyone who might have the same problem...


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Yep the VRM heatsink on the K7 are from the intel version of Aorus, but i don`t have much problems with the temps, on max load i get about 70c or even lower, bcoz they get hot but i can hold my hand on them + some time when i will use x2 fans on the VRMs and they will get way cooler. I was using same 2 fans for the CHV on FX8350 and did work very good.
> I did talk with gigabyte support and tell them to fix the VRM`s heatsink + add the missing heat pipe, and to make better bios with more options for tweak, bcoz is really a shame the board is so good, and to lack bios options...
> 
> I have very good air cooled system, Fractal Define XL R2, x3 intakes Noctua industrial PPC 3000RPM, x3 exhaust fans Be Quiet Pure wings 1000RPM, the sensor shows 43-48c on the VRMS when i just type here, so the cooling system is very good here.
> 
> Yep the CHV was slow as well, they did add on CHVZ some switch for faster boot lol, and now no faster switch for the AM4 ROG rofl asus are going to the hell....
> So the bios of the Crosshair VI can kill easy cpu seems..
> 
> Don`t know about the asrock bios, but the build quality/futures at least on paper seems very good. 16 phases seems very good deal, wi fi, dual M2 even if we can`t use x2 M2 die to PCI lines...
> 
> How i rate the boards
> 
> 1 Aorus X370 K7
> 2 Fatality Proff. Gaming
> 3 ROG CHVI
> 
> Only gigabyte have that nice all metal jacks for the audio on the back, all others are using plastic. Most strange thing is the Gigabyte have best quality, futures and the lowest price how they manage that price no idea, maybe bcoz they are the only MB manufacturer that have own factory, and the others are using foxconn...


I will also get gaming 5(for friend) and C6H (mine) yet C6H cost same as gaming 5.
K7 whole build would cost more.

Dont know why so much hate for C6H here.


----------



## Radical Vision

Don`t know where you live but the Aorus K7 is only 210$ or even 200 depends, while CHVI costs about 250$ that is not cheaper...

https://www.amazon.com/ROG-Crosshair-VI-Hero-Motherboard/dp/B06W2L6GBX

https://www.amazon.com/GIGABYTE-GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-FUSION-Motherboard/dp/B06XF3R469

As you can see the gigabyte is 40-45$ more cheaper then the asus....

What is the hate about AM4 ROG, well tell me what futures it have the ROG that are more or better then the Aorus K7 and i will agree. But the problem is that the ROG board don`t have nothing, the build quality i think is inferior compared to gigabytes`s, no dual bios, no dual lan, no dual audio, no dual USB, no creative software that make the movies and music, games sound 50% better then the original realtek, no RGB on every possible spot, just 2 places, no all steel slots, no PS2 connector, the audio jacks on the Aorus are all metal, while asus are plastic + metal, asus support sucks and bad i did have 3 boards from asus good i did have problems only with 2 of them still they refuse to treat the me as their costumer and give me normal price for RMA, no they are acting like pigs....

+ the Gigabyte is faster on boot i know that from first hand the asus boards are slower and more. Gigabyte have released stable bios this month with AGESA 1006, while ASUS still have last stable bios for CHVI from 2 months and is AGESA 1004, the updated bios for ROG on AGESA 1006 i only beta, no comment.............


----------



## Salva52

Are you noted a drop of FPS in games with 1006 to compared at 1004a ?
I have K5, i lost about 5% in benchs of rotb and resident evil 6.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Don`t know where you live but the Aorus K7 is only 210$ or even 200 depends, while CHVI costs about 250$ that is not cheaper...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ROG-Crosshair-VI-Hero-Motherboard/dp/B06W2L6GBX
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GIGABYTE-GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-FUSION-Motherboard/dp/B06XF3R469
> 
> As you can see the gigabyte is 40-45$ more cheaper then the asus....
> 
> What is the hate about AM4 ROG, well tell me what futures it have the ROG that are more or better then the Aorus K7 and i will agree. But the problem is that the ROG board don`t have nothing, the build quality i think is inferior compared to gigabytes`s, no dual bios, no dual lan, no dual audio, no dual USB, no creative software that make the movies and music, games sound 50% better then the original realtek, no RGB on every possible spot, just 2 places, no all steel slots, no PS2 connector, the audio jacks on the Aorus are all metal, while asus are plastic + metal, asus support sucks and bad i did have 3 boards from asus good i did have problems only with 2 of them still they refuse to treat the me as their costumer and give me normal price for RMA, no they are acting like pigs....
> 
> + the Gigabyte is faster on boot i know that from first hand the asus boards are slower and more. Gigabyte have released stable bios this month with AGESA 1006, while ASUS still have last stable bios for CHVI from 2 months and is AGESA 1004, the updated bios for ROG on AGESA 1006 i only beta, no comment.............


It was a deal for C6H+R7 1700

Yes, but some others will say that C6H is better (while owning both)


----------



## Radical Vision

On deal the Aorus will be cheaper, die to the cheaper price compared to ROG.

The only 2 aspects where the ROG is better is the bios is way more full with settings and fine tuning settings and more for OC, and the VRMs (and every single VRM on the ROG is little more powerful then on Aorus) are more 12 phases compared to 10 on the Aorus. In the end the ROG just can clock a bit more and stabilize OC up to 4GHz on most chips, while the K7 maybe not, still the Gigabyte is superior board if you compare all things + price, + build quality and value for the money Gigabyte wins in all of them + very descend OC as well..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salva52*
> 
> Are you noted a drop of FPS in games with 1006 to compared at 1004a ?
> I have K5, i lost about 5% in benchs of rotb and resident evil 6.


Well bring back the old bios on 1004 AGESA and see if it fix the FPS drop.


----------



## gupsterg

C6H does not have dual bios as it has on-board ISP programmer (Flashback).

Boot times are only slow when UEFI changes have been made, otherwise to me it is on a par with my i5/M7R.

RGB for me is no biggie, I actually want less RGB.

I luv the plethora of UEFI options, I view all the Ryzen threads and no board comes close in that aspect and how well labeled the options are. The Elmor/[email protected] have done a stellar job on OCN with support. IIRC no other vendor team is?

Yes some try the K7 and go back to C6H, link. Here in the UK they are priced the same ~£200, so I guess take your pick.


----------



## mus1mus

Most of you can't even touch these clocks I get it. But just to show both peaks around the same.

Cooling


----------



## gupsterg

+rep, sweet share







.


----------



## Radical Vision

And as we can see the K7 is on par with the ROG, it just need little more options in the bios, and fans on the VRM`s die to no heat pipe and the heatsink is from intel based boards....

Man in america, germany, my country and many more the ROG costs more then the K7 and still have inferior futures...


----------



## VeritronX

I went with the K7 because I liked the looks and features.. and because at the time the C6H's still had a nasty habit of bricking themselves and requiring RMA's even after 3 bios updates.. Making me really want to have the dual bios feature and manual overrides. It was also $30 cheaper at the time.


----------



## IRobot23

At the time when I was ordering R7 1700 was 309€ - So 200€ for ASUS C6H, while gaming 5 cost was 198€ and K7 was 217€
I prefer GIGABYTE over ASUS, but this time I went with C6H. Specially K7 and gaming 5 have really lovely RGB which I love....
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Asus-ROG-Crosshair-VI-HERO-AMD-RYZEN-7-1700_1175966.html

I choose C6H over K7 cause users of both advised me so (well some did).

I will buy RGB Trident + EK WATER BLOCK and future upgrade is very possible.


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. I remember your pm. Got lost into things tho.

Anyway, that deal favors the CH6 in a massive way. Not a bad purchase nonetheless.


----------



## Radical Vision

Maybe, but if he had to deal with asus RMA support, next time he will go on other brand but not asus...


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Maybe, but if he had to deal with asus RMA support, next time he will go on other brand but not asus...


I will see that, if I will need.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Maybe, but if he had to deal with asus RMA support, next time he will go on other brand but not asus...
> 
> 
> 
> I will see that, if I will need.
Click to expand...

That will depend on the area you are in. For me Gigabyte has the best. Same distro as Intel, AMD, and Sapphire. You basically just walk in to their door for such needs. And expect progress within 2 weeks.

Asus, I think, they said is terribad round here. MSI is also good. But slow.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That will depend on the area you are in. For me Gigabyte has the best. Same distro as Intel, AMD, and Sapphire. You basically just walk in to their door for such needs. And expect progress within 2 weeks.
> 
> Asus, I think, they said is terribad round here. MSI is also good. But slow.


I will get it in 2 weeks. So many demands...

I also picked Gaming 5 over Strix F for friend.


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. With Intel's current releases, people have been more eager for Ryzen.

Vega is also commmmming with 1600+ MHz core clock!


----------



## IRobot23

I will report back if you want. Also I can try 2x4GB DDR4 3446MHz CL16 which i have on both boards.


----------



## Radical Vision

One hardware colleague did tell me he was working on pc store for years, and his impressions of both ASUS and Gigabyte are different. The impression from ASUS is all the way bad, memory problems, dead boards, more memory compatibility problems, RMA problems, bad support, more dead boards on asus side then on gigabyte... And on Gigabyte side is all the positive, great support, no memory compatibility issues, not much boards dead, all opposite then asus.......
Other colleague was on the same opinion, he don`t even want to heard about asus brand, products and all, die to the same issues above. + i did got the memory problems on x2 asus boards with different kits, and no problems on other brands, and the asus support is no comment very bad, they treat the consumer like they don`t care at all.....

Yep i did sell my R9 280X for double the price die to miners buys all the cards they can get. And i wait Vega RX as well to complete the AMD setup, but i think i will go on Vega Eclipse it will be cheaper, and maybe if we all have luck AMD will make some nice thing like back on HD6950>6970 unlock.... So Eclipse will have only 500 fewer stream processors then Nova, and if is possible to unlock at least 400 of that cores it will be best bank for the buck...


----------



## gupsterg

I have Asus P5K Premium bought ~2007, setup OC'd within week, never let me down. Below is 175hrs run on 1x Fury X, I had 11 in total to "bin", before getting to my main rig plus that rig saw 4x Hawaii. A lotta hours use







.



Next I had Asus Maximus VII Ranger, again I can show you hours and hours of use. See the OC in sig, I had that setup for ~1yr+ and now new owner enjoy







.

I have had Asus Crosshair VI Hero pre-order at Ryzen launch, so the "brick edition", still working and again I have done days and days of back to back testing, mus1mus can testify







.

So I guess each persons experience may differ.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> I will report back if you want. Also I can try 2x4GB DDR4 3446MHz CL16 which i have on both boards.


Why 2*4GB? I feel like 8GB won't cut it thru my browsing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have Asus P5K Premium bought ~2007, setup OC'd within week, never let me down. Below is 175hrs run on 1x Fury X, I had 11 in total to "bin", before getting to my main rig plus that rig saw 4x Hawaii. A lotta hours use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Next I had Asus Maximus VII Ranger, again I can show you hours and hours of use. See the OC in sig, I had that setup for ~1yr+ and now new owner enjoy. I have had Asus Crosshair VI Hero pre-order at Ryzen launch, so the "brick edition", still working and again I have done days and days of back to back testing, mus1mus can testify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I guess each persons experience may differ.


I have access to hundreds of Asus boards over the course of 4 years. They are not bad. Only had handful maybe or less that went awry. But those are running stock 24/7.

In all honesty, the K7 was not my first choice. It was down to necessity and availability. And I have had issues with my previous board (990FX). Though that one was due to poor buying decision and unprojected path the PC will go through. But the G5 and the K7, hmm not perfect. But I love them.









Am yet to go deep with the Asus. I always find my self tweaking the K7.







.


----------



## IRobot23

Why 2x4GB?

Because I have them and I wont spend 200$ for 16GB since prices of DDR4 are way to high. DDR4 price will drop soon.
Since limited budget, I could buy 3000CL14 2x8GB (since I want RGB Trident thats not an option).

So I had to make some decision
~180€ for MB
210€ for CPU (6C)
205$ for RAM CL14 RGB

with 8C I would have to pick MB for 100€

Totals cost
595€

or
509€ + 82€ for DDR4 8GB 3466Mhz
8C + C6H


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have access to hundreds of Asus boards over the course of 4 years. They are not bad. Only had handful maybe or less that went awry. But those are running stock 24/7.
> 
> In all honesty, the K7 was not my first choice. It was down to necessity and availability. And I have had issues with my previous board (990FX). Though that one was due to poor buying decision and unprojected path the PC will go through. But the G5 and the K7, hmm not perfect. But I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am yet to go deep with the Asus. I always find my self tweaking the K7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The K7 was on my radar to buy as well at the time







. Price at the time was actually ~£20 more than C6H







. Then several factors swayed me to C6H.

The voltage read points. The AM3 holes meant I could use my Archon SB-E X2 without waiting. I did end up getting the AM4 kit from ThermalRight as just wanted it if later changed boards. They took ages plus had to battle them down on shipping price. Bios I have always liked on Asus.

Yeah support service sucks were I am, but I bought from Amazon UK and knew it's full refund within 1st year or swapout for new. So I guess I went with a supplier I knew that would help.


----------



## Radical Vision

The AM3/AM4 holes on CHVI is nice to have, but im on Noctua NH-D15, and the guys over Noctua have one of the very best supports, react very fast in a day. One of my Industrial PPC did stop one day and did smell of burn hardware, it was dead, so i did contact Noctua for RMA, and i did tell them i will need AM4 kit as well bcoz my D 15 did have AM3+ mouthing, and after photo of my cooler they did send me both fan and the kit for free, no even costs for shipping....

I know the Crosshair Formula V bios, and it was very good. But you can see ASUS don`t have the new AGESA 1006 bios on the site of the board, not even a beta, while K7 have beta AGESA 1006 from one month, and stable from one week.

The thing is ASUS don`t give much for the price they want for the Crosshair VI Hero, not much futures, and maybe inferior build quality, Gigabyte have their own factory from all mobo manufacturers and that is like intel to build your own things, while ASUS uses Foxconn to make their mainboards.. In my country the currency is depreciated, so if the ROG AM4 costs 250$, in my country that is about x2 on the price, meaning i pay like 500-550$... So the Aorus K7 costs about 460$, while the ROG Crosshair costs about 550$, is like 90$ more, + all the futures of the Aorus and my choice was clear, and i did like the Gigabyte mostly for AM4 socket of all other brands. The second choice i did consider was Asrock Fatality Prof. Gaming, but was more expensive + previous bad experience with asrock...


----------



## Floyd31

hello, someone know if there's a voltage to increase if we increase bclk ?

thanks


----------



## gupsterg

@Radical Vision

They may not have AGESA 1.0.0.6 on support site. Elmor/[email protected] posted UEFI 9943/9945 few weeks back, this has AGESA 1.0.0.6.

We also have UEFI 1401/1403, this has AGESA 1.0.0.6RC4, this has additional features besides "bug" fixes:-

a) BankGroupSwapAlt
b) CAD Bus Configuration.

Also yesterday The Stilt released a modified UEFI for C6H







.

These are all the UEFIs I have for C6H







, ~25.



By my posts I do not mean to say do not buy Gigabyte, I'm just sharing what I can.


----------



## Radical Vision

I know for the beta underground AGESA 1006 bios for the CHVI, but you need to search for it on google or asus forums, instead just to download it from the board page + if is not on the page then is not finished bios, and it have bugs, so if someone want to be beta tester is ok.....


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> I know for the beta underground AGESA 1006 bios for the CHVI, but you need to search for it on google or asus forums, instead just to download it from the board page + if is not on the page then is not finished bios, and it have bugs, so if someone want to be beta tester is ok.....


bios being on download site is not an indicator it's "finished" . It's just newer and somewhat stable at this point. More visible progress for the board, somewhat more active interaction. this has fed a perception that the asus is clearly better. Wrong perception. Good board, nice active support at this point. positives. Others catching up.or passing. with less visible perception. K7 got nothing to worry about.


----------



## Spfm

Hello.

I plan to buy the same motherboard, processor and memory.
Here is my list:

Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7
Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5

Ryzen 1700

F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
F4-3600C16D-16GTZR
F4-3600C15D-16GTZ

I'm always on topic, but I'm only on page 70, please advise me if it is worth to take K7 I like its appearance and that it is different from G5 that it has BCLK or BCLK give a lot?

Which memory to buy the best?

What is the situation with the sound? I deal with sound and I would like to have clean tear, I use the audio focusrite interface, are there any clicks?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> I know for the beta underground AGESA 1006 bios for the CHVI, but you need to search for it on google or asus forums, instead just to download it from the board page + if is not on the page then is not finished bios, and it have bugs, so if someone want to be beta tester is ok.....


If all official releases where bug free we'd never have new release of official would we? So technically all are beta and an official is only bug free until a bug is found. There is only so much testing any vendor can do. The multitude of configurations that exist in "the wild" no vendor I think can test for and this is not me making an excuse for Asus, we all know how the "cookie crumble".

As OCN thread is high traffic they get posted here first, then ROG forum and official ones on site. Elmor works in ROG MB R&D, so not underground as such. I have noted members seeing their post of information on a feature and using that to know what to do on another vendor board, again their support has been fantastic. Several UEFIs which have been released turn official and byte for byte they were the same as what Elmor released early to us, even down to the checksum







. Some official releases they removed from site, I have some screenies as well, so not only 3 official UEFIs have been out







.

Any how I have no axe to grind with Gigabyte and as stated we all make are own choice. I was just sharing what experience I have had







and mean to not invalidate anyone's here







.


----------



## gmc67

After solving my issues all I can say now is: *So long ASUS, and thanks for all the fish!*


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I plan to buy the same motherboard, processor and memory.
> Here is my list:
> 
> Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7
> Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5
> 
> Ryzen 1700
> 
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZR
> F4-3600C16D-16GTZR
> F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
> 
> I'm always on topic, but I'm only on page 70, please advise me if it is worth to take K7 I like its appearance and that it is different from G5 that it has BCLK or BCLK give a lot?
> 
> Which memory to buy the best?
> 
> What is the situation with the sound? I deal with sound and I would like to have clean tear, I use the audio focusrite interface, are there any clicks?


Well depend what you want. The Aorus 5 and Aorus K7 are the same board, just the K7 have BLCK, one more RGB on the top of VRMs, black and stylish color, and some minors + like a bit more USB and one-two more fan headers and that is it i think.

So what you want is to know if you will need to use the BLCK chip or not, then you can pay only for the Aorus 5, i did get the K7 simply bcoz is the very best of the best Gigabyte board + i may need at some point the BLKC, so better save then sorry.

BLCK gives you the futures of changing the system FSB from 100 to whatever you like, die on CPU limitations max FSB you can get without going down to PCI express GEN 2 is 107MHz.

About memory my advice for you is to wait the prices of ram to go back to normal, meanwhile buy some memory from G. Skill that don`t cost tons of money. If money are not an issue then go for some good G. Skill samsung B-die memory..

I use this kit 16GB F4-3000C15-8GVR is hynix M-Die the very best they can produce now, it hit 3200MHz on 16CL on 1.4v on my system

The integrated realtek codecs are ok, no bad sound or interference, but is not like what was back on my ASUS Xonar Essence ST. Still the Creative X-Fi software provides good sound specially for movies and games, the music is ok.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If all official releases where bug free we'd never have new release of official would we? So technically all are beta and an official is only bug free until a bug is found. There is only so much testing any vendor can do. The multitude of configurations that exist in "the wild" no vendor I think can test for and this is not me making an excuse for Asus, we all know how the "cookie crumble".
> 
> As OCN thread is high traffic they get posted here first, then ROG forum and official ones on site. Elmor works in ROG MB R&D, so not underground as such. I have noted members seeing their post of information on a feature and using that to know what to do on another vendor board, again their support has been fantastic. Several UEFIs which have been released turn official and byte for byte they were the same as what Elmor released early to us, even down to the checksum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Some official releases they removed from site, I have some screenies as well, so not only 3 official UEFIs have been out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any how I have no axe to grind with Gigabyte and as stated we all make are own choice. I was just sharing what experience I have had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and mean to not invalidate anyone's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well good then, but on my point of view this looks like underground bioses "releases" .
Well you just like asus, or did make your choice with ROG nothing bad at that. On other hand i think ASUS don`t deliver much on the table for that price, no futures at all or very small, + i like even the small details like steel slots, all metal audio jacks, i don`t like the RGB idea, but i appreciate they did put so much, all the dual things costs money and they did put them, that is why i like mostly the Aorus AM4 series....


----------



## Radical Vision

Pff damn did lost the post, not sure how did that happened, after all it saves auto all you write....


----------



## Spfm

I will want to overclock the processor and memory, for a moment we have a problem with bios.
Price as you say is big so I chose 2x8 and in the future I will not buy 8Gb only
I will exchange 2x8 for 2x16 and then I will bones.
The question is whether it is better to buy 3200mhz CL 14 or 3600mhz with CL 15 or 16 ??
Of course b-die bones









I buy the album for years so I would like to have some assurance that K7 will be with me to Zen3









Equipment of course to work: music production, image processing, movies, MKV containers with high bitrate files at 40 GB ....
By the way, I want to play something in my free time. That is why I ask about mhz and CL because of this Ryzen is universal.

As for the sound, I'm not using integrators just USB (interferencing Audio Focusrite, my own power supply) so I'm asking if there are any
USB interference in terms of sound and compatibility issues?


----------



## keid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Seems strange, did you change the multiplier of the memory ? And how only 2133MHz, it crash on more, don`t boot or what ?
> The kits and overall the memory from corsair sucks compared to G. Skill, but that kit can go at least on 3000MHz without a sweat..
> Put 1.2v VSOC voltage to stable more the memory OC.


VSOC on 1.2V didnt help either


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> I will want to overclock the processor and memory, for a moment we have a problem with bios.
> Price as you say is big so I chose 2x8 and in the future I will not buy 8Gb only
> I will exchange 2x8 for 2x16 and then I will bones.
> The question is whether it is better to buy 3200mhz CL 14 or 3600mhz with CL 15 or 16 ??
> Of course b-die bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy the album for years so I would like to have some assurance that K7 will be with me to Zen3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment of course to work: music production, image processing, movies, MKV containers with high bitrate files at 40 GB ....
> By the way, I want to play something in my free time. That is why I ask about mhz and CL because of this Ryzen is universal.
> 
> As for the sound, I'm not using integrators just USB (interferencing Audio Focusrite, my own power supply) so I'm asking if there are any
> USB interference in terms of sound and compatibility issues?


You need faster MHz and the lowest latency you can get, meaning something like 4000 MHz on 14CL will be nice but expensive as hell, my advise is now to buy cheaper memory even some 3200MHz B-die kit. Better will be CL 14 on 3400MHz .
If you want to keep with one board up to Zen 3 then get the K7 to have the BLCK, no one knows if then it will help a lot..
Yes Zen is universal, you can upgrade it only by getting faster memory, and every step from DDR 2133 up to 3200 shows about 10% more performance, and up to 4000 will show 10% more die to how infinity fabric works, so you want the fastest memory you can get + low timings.
I don`t think there are much interference on the USB or the audio + you have USB dac UP for more power for headphones...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keid*
> 
> VSOC on 1.2V didnt help either


Well update to F4 bios if you are on older, put the processor to stock settings and then OC the memory, raise the memory voltage to 1.35 + the VSOC on 1.2v and try that way.
My K7 works like charm the Ripjaws are rated 3000MHz on 15CL and no problem to go 3200MHz on 16CL at 1.4v. Remove the XMP profile, and adjust the settings manual that need to fix the memory speeds...


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> You need faster MHz and the lowest latency you can get, meaning something like 4000 MHz on 14CL will be nice but expensive as hell, my advise is now to buy cheaper memory even some 3200MHz B-die kit. Better will be CL 14 on 3400MHz .
> If you want to keep with one board up to Zen 3 then get the K7 to have the BLCK, no one knows if then it will help a lot..
> Yes Zen is universal, you can upgrade it only by getting faster memory, and every step from DDR 2133 up to 3200 shows about 10% more performance, and up to 4000 will show 10% more die to how infinity fabric works, so you want the fastest memory you can get + low timings.
> I don`t think there are much interference on the USB or the audio + you have USB dac UP for more power for headphones...
> Well update to F4 bios if you are on older, put the processor to stock settings and then OC the memory, raise the memory voltage to 1.35 + the VSOC on 1.2v and try that way.
> My K7 works like charm the Ripjaws are rated 3000MHz on 15CL and no problem to go 3200MHz on 16CL at 1.4v. Remove the XMP profile, and adjust the settings manual that need to fix the memory speeds...


Noone gets 4000 mhz. PERIOD. 3600 is rare, faster is rarer still. Timings are important after 3200.

The faster rated kits do seem to perform better but beyond 3400mhz there is not presently a lot of success. In the future with zen 2, or 3? Quite possible. AMD would certainly like to get it sooner than later but get it they almost certainly will.

kits rated at 3200 can be overclocked. (heck even kits merely rated at 2133 or 2400 can be overclocked) but higher speed bins have better chances of success. mostly this means single rank bdie binned for 3400 plus has been a good performer all along.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> You need faster MHz and the lowest latency you can get, meaning something like 4000 MHz on 14CL will be nice but expensive as hell, my advise is now to buy cheaper memory even some 3200MHz B-die kit. Better will be CL 14 on 3400MHz .
> If you want to keep with one board up to Zen 3 then get the K7 to have the BLCK, no one knows if then it will help a lot..
> Yes Zen is universal, you can upgrade it only by getting faster memory, and every step from DDR 2133 up to 3200 shows about 10% more performance, and up to 4000 will show 10% more die to how infinity fabric works, so you want the fastest memory you can get + low timings.
> I don`t think there are much interference on the USB or the audio + you have USB dac UP for more power for headphones...
> Well update to F4 bios if you are on older, put the processor to stock settings and then OC the memory, raise the memory voltage to 1.35 + the VSOC on 1.2v and try that way.
> My K7 works like charm the Ripjaws are rated 3000MHz on 15CL and no problem to go 3200MHz on 16CL at 1.4v. Remove the XMP profile, and adjust the settings manual that need to fix the memory speeds...
> 
> 
> 
> Noone gets 4000 mhz. PERIOD. 3600 is rare, faster is rarer still. Timings are important after 3200.
> 
> The faster rated kits do seem to perform better but beyond 3400mhz there is not presently a lot of success. In the future with zen 2, or 3? Quite possible. AMD would certainly like to get it sooner than later but get it they almost certainly will.
> 
> kits rated at 3200 can be overclocked. (heck even kits merely rated at 2133 or 2400 can be overclocked) but higher speed bins have better chances of success. mostly this means single rank bdie binned for 3400 plus has been a good performer all along.
Click to expand...

What do you make of this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

Didn't know you have a G5.









The app is bugged afaik.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Didn't know you have a G5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The app is bugged afaik.


I don't , a friend of mine does and he sent me the picture . He has managed some good clocks with FX and his 290X but I'm pretty skeptical of this ( i don't think he would be dishonest about it , just believes what software is telling him.),


----------



## mus1mus

I don't think he's lying. In anyway, it's good if he did it.









If 4000 is attainable, we all win.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't think he's lying. In anyway, it's good if he did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 4000 is attainable, we all win.


Agree on all counts


----------



## mus1mus

How are you guys doing in the MSI?

New AGESA available now too?

EDIT:
BTW,

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/team_cup_2017/rules


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't think he's lying. In anyway, it's good if he did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 4000 is attainable, we all win.


attainable _but not stable_ + usable is not going to help much unfortunately.

It says "1 core" on the screenshot , so I'd be skeptical


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't think he's lying. In anyway, it's good if he did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If 4000 is attainable, we all win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attainable _but not stable_ + usable is not going to help much unfortunately.
> 
> It says "1 core" on the screenshot , so I'd be skeptical
Click to expand...

The app really says "1 Core"









All I know is that software reads bollocks if you are tweaking stuff. i.e. CPU-Z before 1.78.1 cannot read 3466 and up.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you make of this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cool. I'll be hammering at it . noone's gonna quit tryin. but it's not gonna JUST happen. (except for that one idiot who has no idea what he's looking at.. he's gonna annoy the hell out of the rest of us)


----------



## Spfm

Better results are achieved at 3200 but with less cl 14 than 3600 and larger cl?

Such a 3200 cl14 if everything goes well then it can also be turned up at 3600 cl 14 or do you need to set cl15 or cl16?

There are some info whether it will be r1700 rev2 / vol2 whether it was rumors and it will be Zen2 next year?


----------



## Radical Vision

Zen+ in the start of the next year, not before that, they need to launch Epyc, Threadripper, APUs, Vegas, Ryzen 3 and more, so they don`t have the time now or the resources to skip right next to Zen+...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Noone gets 4000 mhz. PERIOD. 3600 is rare, faster is rarer still. Timings are important after 3200.
> 
> The faster rated kits do seem to perform better but beyond 3400mhz there is not presently a lot of success. In the future with zen 2, or 3? Quite possible. AMD would certainly like to get it sooner than later but get it they almost certainly will.
> 
> kits rated at 3200 can be overclocked. (heck even kits merely rated at 2133 or 2400 can be overclocked) but higher speed bins have better chances of success. mostly this means single rank b-die binned for 3400 plus has been a good performer all along.


One good overclocker did clock Zen`s memory B-die long ago when all AGESA available was only 1002 and there was so much bugs, and he manage to clock 3700MHz G. Skill B-Die memory on 1800X i think on lower CL like 12, so now 4000 MHz are not impossible, if you go and get the very best memory out there, but it will costs a lot of paper and then you can hit even 4000 + AMD will upgrade more AGESA codes, + bios updates meaning they will stable all things with memory and speed, clock...
So if that guy can clock the memory on 3700MHz before, today with proper kit he can go 4000MHz....


----------



## mus1mus

not happening anytime soon. Validation, maybe


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> All I know is that software reads bollocks if you are tweaking stuff. i.e. CPU-Z before 1.78.1 cannot read 3466 and up.


CPU-Z v1.79.1 has fixed readback of RAM MHz. Many SW seem to have issues, some of it is down to FW and other aspects "platform" IMO. For example for BCLK, the HW does not exists on Ryzen like Skylake to have accurate readback.

Usually I get sound 100MHz, but last night you can see what happen in this post.


----------



## Spfm

Is this the best combination?
Gigabyte X370 Gaming K7
Ryzen 1700
F4-3200C14D-16GTZR

I hope my power adapter will not refuse to obey?
TACENS RADIX VI 650 ATX 650W


----------



## Floyd31

mine F4-3200C14D-16GTZKO work at 3200 with my 1700x and K7


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floyd31*
> 
> mine F4-3200C14D-16GTZKO work at 3200 with my 1700x and K7


Do they work with only setting XMP?


----------



## Radical Vision

1700X seems useless to me, i see many of them not able to hit stable 4GHz.... Only the 1800X is guaranteed to get 4GHz stable (at least 70% of them). So most of the time 1700 is the best choice die to silicon lottery and price...


----------



## Floyd31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Do they work with only setting XMP?


I enter manually the frequency and timing
not test the profile


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> 1700X seems useless to me, i see many of them not able to hit stable 4GHz.... Only the 1800X is guaranteed to get 4GHz stable (at least 70% of them). So most of the time 1700 is the best choice die to silicon lottery and price...


As a Ryzen 7 1700X owner I agree. The Ryzen 7 1700 is a better buy if manually overclocking, especially due to the T_Ctl offset.

If you keep the CPUs at stock though then the Ryzen 7 1700X is only 200MHz behind the Ryzen 7 1800X (3.9 vs 4.1 XFR on 2 cores , 3.5 vs 3.7GHz all core).

The Microcenter offer for $100 off Ryzen 7 1700X and Ryzen 7 1800X when combo-ed with a AM4 motherboard has ened. This means that for $50 off all Ryzen CPUs the Ryzen 7 1700 is better value because if you sell the RGB cooler for say $20 , then it's close to $50 less than the Ryzen 7 1700X , let alone the Ryzen 7 1800X.

Ryzen 5 1600: $200
Ryzen 5 1600X: $230
Ryzen 7 1700: $300
Ryzen 7 1700X: $330
Ryzen 7 1800X: $430


----------



## Radical Vision

Humm seems you hit jackpot with your 1700x 4GHz+ stable, i can`t get my 1700 over 3.9GHz on 4 is not stable...
How much your chip need to get stable 3.9GHz.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Humm seems you hit jackpot with your 1700x 4GHz+ stable, i can`t get my 1700 over 3.9GHz on 4 is not stable...
> How much your chip need to get stable 3.9GHz.


~1.35V for 39.25X multiplier all core with medium LLC for AIDA 64 stable
otherwise it's 38.75x multipler at 1.35V or so for Prime95 Blend

Keep in mind I'm using lame Hynix RAM clocked at 3200MHz CL16 (I've hit 3466 unstable with 2T command rate, 3333MMHz CL18 with 1T). It would probably be better to run Samsung B-die.

At 4GHz I'm not fully stable at 1.4V so I didn't mess with it further than cinebench R15 (1760 score with 3200Mhz CL16).


----------



## Radical Vision

Yep you got a little better chip, my need about 1.38v for 3.9GHz stable. For 4GHz even 1.45v + LLC extreme did not manage to get the zen stable...
I have too HyniX that sucks but is the best from them, M-Die it get stable on 3200MHz 16CL but instead of 1.35v it need 1.4v.
https://valid.x86.fr/b8w70e
I will try next days multiplier + FSB clock to get 4GHz stable, but i think it will not help at all, but the hope dies last....
Just want to see 4GHz not less, and not more then that just 4GHz........


----------



## mus1mus

http://valid.x86.fr/li047n

For validation sake.


----------



## IRobot23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/li047n
> 
> For validation sake.


Nice.

Is it possible to hit 60GB/s DDR4 with ryzen?
Lookslike 3200MHz equals to around 3866MHz on kabylake which is nice deal, since those stick are far more expensive.


----------



## Radical Vision

Too bad that speed can`t be on 24/7 the IPC gains on that clock should be at least 40% lol that speed.....
Zen+ will be interesting if it can hit 4.7GHz on max OC it will demolish intel`s processors...


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRobot23*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Is it possible to hit 60GB/s DDR4 with ryzen?
> Lookslike 3200MHz equals to around 3866MHz on kabylake which is nice deal, since those stick are far more expensive.


Well you can always buy some 4000Mhz module with the K7









http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.co.uk/2017/06/new-amd-frequency-memory-record-set-by.html?m=1


----------



## Radical Vision

Lol if that 4000MHz is stable after stress tests will be insane the Infinity Fabric will boom at least 10% over the 3200MHz on CCX speed...
Why im starting to think the K7 is the very best board...... Gigabyte just need to make the bios a bit better and the board will rock over the ROG`s expensive "the best" AM4 board...


----------



## kushorange

I have my 6600k rig at 4.5ghz with a Gigabyte z170 UD5 with an Intel 600p m.2 SSD right next to my Ryzen 7 1700 at 3.85ghz with Gigabyte x370 K7 with an Samsung 960 evo m.2 SSD.

The ryzen boots about 10 seconds faster than my intel computer from a cold boot. Fast boot isn't enabled on either board. Might be down to the SSD, the intel SSD is a bit slower.

Just some info someone might find interesting.


----------



## gmc67

Ekwb RGB AM4 monoblock for GIGABYTE® X370 motherboards


----------



## BramSLI1

Maybe someone has seen this before. I'm getting a post code after my OS (Windows 10) starts up that reports a value of 40? Has anyone seen this before and might know what it means?


----------



## AlphaC

40 , 41 are memory initialization

Nothing to be alarmed about. It's in the back of the manual as well


----------



## Sev501

After few months of no problemo my rig greeted me with mobo error 54. Now can't boot to anything even after resetting/clearing cmos.

Upon checking error 54 is ram related. I guess it died on me? Heheh I was running it manual settings 1.45v @3200mhz 2x8gb ram gskill f4-3200c16d-16gtzsk hynix chips.

Tried single sticks on diff slots. Nope. Tried 1.3 and 2.4 nope.

Guess time to rma.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> After few months of no problemo my rig greeted me with mobo error 54. Now can't boot to anything even after resetting/clearing cmos.
> 
> Upon checking error 54 is ram related. I guess it died on me? Heheh I was running it manual settings 1.45v @3200mhz 2x8gb ram gskill f4-3200c16d-16gtzsk hynix chips.
> 
> Tried single sticks on diff slots. Nope. Tried 1.3 and 2.4 nope.
> 
> Guess time to rma.


Pull out system battery first for 10 monutes and try again. Or switching to a different BIOS if you have one on the other position


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 40 , 41 are memory initialization
> 
> Nothing to be alarmed about. It's in the back of the manual as well


Thanks for the info. I still can't seem to find it in my manual. I'll take your word for it and +Rep.

Code 3F ~ 4F. Got it.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pull out system battery first for 10 monutes and try again. Or switching to a different BIOS if you have one on the other position


Did those already prior to posting ??


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pull out system battery first for 10 monutes and try again. Or switching to a different BIOS if you have one on the other position
> 
> 
> 
> Did those already prior to posting ??
Click to expand...

Did you unplug the PC also before clearing the CMOS?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Did you unplug the PC also before clearing the CMOS?


Removed psu plug from wall. Undid the cmos battery. Waited for 30 mins. Played mobile legends to pass the time. Inserted 1 stick at a time from slot 1 to 4 all of them did not boot. Gave error 54.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I still can't seem to find it in my manual. I'll take your word for it and +Rep.


If you have the K7 and you lost the manual or can't find it :
http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-manual

It's lumped together as "reserved" under memory / CPU / PCIe initialization (code 3F-4F) page 40-41 (under Regular Boot , rather than _Errors_ or _Recovery_).

----

Seems really shameful on Gigabyte's part to have the wrong CPU temperature listed in BIOS. If Ryzen Master lists the right temperature then the BIOs ought to as well.

Testing Superpi mod 1.5 XS *32M* = 9 min 25 seconds on a clean Windows 7 Pro SP1 x64 with all AMD Chipset drivers installed (A dirty Windows 8.1 x64 yielded 9 min 40 something I remember , with some instances of close to 10min)
* Stock Ryzen 7 1700X with 3200MHz CL16 16-16-16-18 (HYNIX







)

As a side note, the SATA random performance of the AMD Chipset doesn't seem to impress even with a Samsung 850 Pro.
CrystalDiskMark Random 4K Q32TI = 209MB/s read , 188.2MB/s write ---- Both should be around 300MB/s
4K = 40.46 read, 84.79MB/s write

(I opted to test on 850 Pro rather than a NVMe drive due to Windows 7.)


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Did you unplug the PC also before clearing the CMOS?
> 
> 
> 
> Removed psu plug from wall. Undid the cmos battery. Waited for 30 mins. Played mobile legends to pass the time. Inserted 1 stick at a time from slot 1 to 4 all of them did not boot. Gave error 54.
Click to expand...

I would unplug from the wall then short the CMOS jumper for a few seconds then give it a try.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I would unplug from the wall then short the CMOS jumper for a few seconds then give it a try.


Will try leaving it unplugged psu and battery overnight and try after I get home fron work.

Could it also be broken board or proc? Damn it. Just like that out of the blue.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Will try leaving it unplugged psu and battery overnight and try after I get home fron work.
> 
> Could it also be broken board or proc? Damn it. Just like that out of the blue.


Did you try the second stick of memory on all 4 slots, and the backup bios.
In the end if nothing help if was me i will go to remove memory, cpu, battery and leave it like that for couple of time.
If it don`t help ask a friend for a stick of memory just to test, maybe the mobo did brick or the CPU mem controller problems, bcoz is strange for both sticks to die in the same time...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If you have the K7 and you lost the manual or can't find it :
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-manual
> 
> It's lumped together as "reserved" under memory / CPU / PCIe initialization (code 3F-4F) page 40-41 (under Regular Boot , rather than _Errors_ or _Recovery_).
> 
> ----
> 
> Seems really shameful on Gigabyte's part to have the wrong CPU temperature listed in BIOS. If Ryzen Master lists the right temperature then the BIOs ought to as well.
> 
> Testing Superpi mod 1.5 XS *32M* = 9 min 25 seconds on a clean Windows 7 Pro SP1 x64 with all AMD Chipset drivers installed (A dirty Windows 8.1 x64 yielded 9 min 40 something I remember , with some instances of close to 10min)
> * Stock Ryzen 7 1700X with 3200MHz CL16 16-16-16-18 (HYNIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> As a side note, the SATA random performance of the AMD Chipset doesn't seem to impress even with a Samsung 850 Pro.
> CrystalDiskMark Random 4K Q32TI = 209MB/s read , 188.2MB/s write ---- Both should be around 300MB/s
> 4K = 40.46 read, 84.79MB/s write
> 
> (I opted to test on 850 Pro rather than a NVMe drive due to Windows 7.)


Seems Giga sensor on the CPU show -10c or something like that other programs shows +10c, that is why i will put one of the thermal sensors on cpu to see the real temperature.
Well is normal older windows to show better performance die to bad optimizations on windows 10 for Zen processors. On other hand the FX processors did get nice boos on windows 10 and DX12/ Vulkan, just need time for all lazy developers of software to start optimizing for AM4 processors...
Not sure how the chipset is slower, after all the Zen based systems are starting faster then intel systems, that seems to me like way faster overall AM4.


----------



## Floyd31

new soft brick on my k7.
and now, i can't start at 3200 on my ram.
only default for all his settings

http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/8052/thread


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Did you try the second stick of memory on all 4 slots, and the backup bios.
> In the end if nothing help if was me i will go to remove memory, cpu, battery and leave it like that for couple of time.
> If it don`t help ask a friend for a stick of memory just to test, maybe the mobo did brick or the CPU mem controller problems, bcoz is strange for both sticks to die in the same time...


Yup did test both sticks single only on all of the slots. Still ended up with the same error 54 on board debug. And it did this on stock BIOS F2 (the one that came with the board) and the primary one I flashed to F4e (which I was able to run fine for almost a month now).

Have not had a chance to try with other ram, among my peers coz I'm the only one whos on a DDR4 capable platform.

Forgot to do the shorting of cmos jumper trick while everything is off. I'll try that when I get home.

I remembered that I softbricked before and the board didn't want to power on even after taking out the battery, the short of the cmos clear jumper did the trick. Hoping this will work. We'll find out later.

Thanks!


----------



## Radical Vision

Very strange, but i think is the mobo, bcoz there is no way both of the sticks to die in the same time.
K7 have 3 ways of clearing CMOS, the old fashion way removing the battery, the little new one CMOS jumper, and the latest one button for clear CMOS, so maybe there is a way something get bugged...
When i got some boot problem die to bad OC, the cmos button seems not to worked, so i did remove the battery...
Strange how some people have these problems, and i don`t have not a single boot problem, just some minor ones. When you fix the board update to the F4 bios is possible the old ones to have problems, after all AMD did rush all the Zen/AM4 launch so there are bios problems. Still did not have problem with the F3 bios as well. Im wondering how your machine can work whole month no problems, and in the next day bam boot problems....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floyd31*
> 
> new soft brick on my k7.
> and now, i can't start at 3200 on my ram.
> only default for all his settings
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/8052/thread


Yep DFI did got only problems... Will be nice if i don`t see that problems on my. At least your works, but the other guy have worst problems... What is the BIOS F4 ?


----------



## AlphaC

@cssorkinman

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/4623_newlife_(australia)_first_to_break_ddr4_4k_barrier_with_amd_ryzen

4000MHz on B die achieved
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=415521


CAVEAT: ONE stick , CPU underclocked to 800MHz


----------



## gmc67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> K7 have 3 ways of clearing CMOS, the old fashion way removing the battery, the little new one CMOS jumper, and the latest one button for clear CMOS, so maybe there is a way something get bugged...


When playing with timings and the board bootloops, to 'clear' the CMOS I press power+reset for ~10 seconds on the front pannel. This on K7 with bios set to single. It can kick the dual bios feature so check first if you are on main or backup.


----------



## Floyd31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Yep DFI did got only problems... Will be nice if i don`t see that problems on my. At least your works, but the other guy have worst problems... What is the BIOS F4 ?


test with bios f4e.
same problem
i test each ram separatly once each slot ram.
doesn't work more than 2133

test the two ram together on dimm 3 et 4
doesn't work more than 2133

reinstall the ram like expected in the manual (dimm 1 and 2)
suceed to boot at 2400 14;14;14;36 (2x8Go DDR4 Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GTZKO)

3 bips motherboard at 2666
test with cas at 15 and 16
don't boot (3 bips).

like you say, it works for me compare at other person, but yesterday, it works fine at 3200.
and today.......









so what happened ? why it doesn't work know ?


----------



## Sev501

Just got home and tried it. Shorted cmos jumper. Put everything back.

Both sticks ddr4_4/ddr4_3 and 2/1 config still error 54 on f2 back up and f4 main bios.

Tried 1 stick at a time on all banks to same error 54 and debug led is on the ram postion.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Just got home and tried it. Shorted cmos jumper. Put everything back.
> 
> Both sticks ddr4_4/ddr4_3 and 2/1 config still error 54 on f2 back up and f4 main bios.
> 
> Tried 1 stick at a time on all banks to same error 54 and debug led is on the ram postion.


Sorry to hear that.







Sounds like both memory sticks went bad at the same time.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like both memory sticks went bad at the same time.


Got the rig to the store to test cpu ram or board. We placed flarex rams and same error 54.

The board shat itself.


----------



## mus1mus

Could also be the CPU.

IMC to be specific.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like both memory sticks went bad at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Got the rig to the store to test cpu ram or board. We placed flarex rams and same error 54.
> 
> The board shat itself.
Click to expand...

Are you going to RMA the motherboard?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Are you going to RMA the motherboard?


What mus was hinting at is that one needs to eliminate the cpu as the possible cause. If he's in 'the shop' then presumably the shop has other cpu's ... ideas should occur at this point.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Could also be the CPU.
> 
> IMC to be specific.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Are you going to RMA the motherboard?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> What mus was hinting at is that one needs to eliminate the cpu as the possible cause. If he's in 'the shop' then presumably the shop has other cpu's ... ideas should occur at this point.


Well to eliminate all sources the store keeper said for me to leave all 3 cpu ram and mobo. I've sent all 3 of em for rma. He doesn't have another board on hand to check the cpu. So ended up sending all 3 of em to be checked / rma'd.


----------



## mus1mus

Did you take pictures?

I have heard horror stories re: that on our local shops.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did you take pictures?
> 
> I have heard horror stories re: that on our local shops.


its ok he's my rl friend and classmate since childhood days so i trust him. Hehe


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did you take pictures?
> 
> I have heard horror stories re: that on our local shops.
> 
> 
> 
> its ok he's my rl friend and classmate since childhood days so i trust him. Hehe
Click to expand...

Nice. Discounts too?


----------



## mus1mus

Gigabyte Tweak Launcher

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n3npbnciwspsj6a/GTL%20AM4%201.0.rar?dl=0

No need to install the Bugged App Launcher for OC madness.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> its ok he's my rl friend and classmate since childhood days so i trust him. Hehe


sweet. no need to diagnose problem when components are completely replaced.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice. Discounts too?


Managed to get a few hundreds off when they sold proc and mobo as bundle here in Manila. Haha. Hope it gets replaced soon. I'm lost without tinkering pc. Haha.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gigabyte Tweak Launcher
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/n3npbnciwspsj6a/GTL%20AM4%201.0.rar?dl=0
> 
> No need to install the Bugged App Launcher for OC madness.


Woot. Wuts this? Is a better version of gigas app launcher?


----------



## mus1mus

It's for OC tweaks. Works better than OC Tuner.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> its ok he's my rl friend and classmate since childhood days so i trust him. Hehe


From the whole bad story you may end with better Zen that can hit 4GHz stable...


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's for OC tweaks. Works better than OC Tuner.


Given the inaccurate temperature reporting, wouldn't Ryzen Master be better (since it uses T_die)?


----------



## Radical Vision

Only way to find out what it works best is the put one of the thermistors that are included with the board close to the CPU and it will show the real temperature.
That other even better way is IR thermometer, bcoz you can`t rely on the board integrated sensors...

I see some people says Radeon Vega FE sucks, but in the same moment the card manages to lose in content creation 20% from the titan, while it makes over 30% more performance on other tasks, and suck at games, that means only one thing the Vega is in early alpha state, the card, the drivers are even worse, 0% optimization...
Im sure the card will be very good, just waiting for one of them as Gigabyte Aorus version or Sapphire and i grab one to rock with the Zen...


----------



## Radical Vision

I did see that in You tube comment section, see how he fix his soft-brick, i hope it will help you fix it.
+ maybe there is even better way remove battery, short with CMOS jumper + hold the CMOS button...

Quote:


> I just bought the K7 and the 1700, but didn't set it up yet. [H]ardOCP did a review on this board as well as TweakTown, and did not have the EvilBastard issue. Doing my homework on the board, the only real issue with it is the soft brick lock up where *you have to remove the battery, hold reset for a minute or two to get the MB to start up*. I think Matt from GB mentioned they are working on a fix for it once they can fully reproduce the issue consistently on the GB forum. Check out GB's forum, but that's about the only issue, aside from memory that all manufacturers are having. Myself personally, I don't mind the soft brick issue as it will be a 24/7 Workstation and by the time I would need to reboot (not shutdown or hibernate which seems like how the issue is triggered, but not one shutdown, it seems after several times of shutting down / hibernating your PC) GB should hopefully have a BIOS fix. My only spec-wise "disappointment" with the board is that there is no on-board wifi.﻿


----------



## crept

Had some time to play with my 1700 + K7.
Was able to get it to 3.8 Ghz @ 1.25v stable. (idles at 30c and 60c at full load)

Trying to go higher, but anytime I go over the 1.275 vCore mark, cpu locks it multiplier to 15.5, giving me 1550 mhz.
Anyone experience this issue? I was on F4e bios when I experienced this and updated to F4 with the same results.


----------



## Scottland

Urgh, mine decided to play the "I'm not going to power on" game today. Working fine after a battery pull, but it's frustrating something like this seems to happen weekly. I've increased the voltages across the board slightly to see if that helps.


----------



## Lithoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scottland*
> 
> Urgh, mine decided to play the "I'm not going to power on" game today. Working fine after a battery pull, but it's frustrating something like this seems to happen weekly. I've increased the voltages across the board slightly to see if that helps.


I agree, I've had this happen a couple of times too. I had it off all day a couple weekends ago working on my custom wall mount, then i went to put it all back together and it just flat out refused to boot. Status 55-> restart BIOS cycle over and over. This is with bios reset, both bios' (each on a different version), no ram, 1 stick of ram, all different ram slots... Very frustrating. Eventually it decided to boot (no idea why) and i went into the bios immediately and upped every voltage a bit, and it's been fine since.


----------



## katatonicbt

Hi.

I just bought a 370x k7 motherboard with a 1700x ryzen. Finally started the pc and started updating stuff... used @bios from gigabyte website to upgrade bios to F4 ...after update it said that it was successfully installed and to restart. After restart the pc wont boot.

What can I do? Tried to reset the cmos...nothing... my gpu led is blinking ...


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katatonicbt*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I just bought a 370x k7 motherboard with a 1700x ryzen. Finally started the pc and started updating stuff... used @bios from gigabyte website to upgrade bios to F4 ...after update it said that it was successfully installed and to restart. After restart the pc wont boot.
> 
> What can I do? Tried to reset the cmos...nothing... my gpu led is blinking ...


When you shorted the CMOS pins did you unplug the power from the wall first?


----------



## katatonicbt

Yes


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crept*
> 
> Had some time to play with my 1700 + K7.
> Was able to get it to 3.8 Ghz @ 1.25v stable. (idles at 30c and 60c at full load)
> 
> Trying to go higher, but anytime I go over the 1.275 vCore mark, cpu locks it multiplier to 15.5, giving me 1550 mhz.
> Anyone experience this issue? I was on F4e bios when I experienced this and updated to F4 with the same results.


That sounds very much like the issue I was having. I have since left it at stock volts and 3.7 just using the multiplier. I haven't tried to push it any higher so I don't know at this point if it's possible to do so with this chip and board.


----------



## katatonicbt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> When you shorted the CMOS pins did you unplug the power from the wall first?


Yes I did unplug it


----------



## THUMPer1

I have an odd issue. When I turn the PC off my USB and PS/2 port are still active. Meaning they are still powered. Is there a setting for this? PSU is a Seasonic x750 Gold.


----------



## Radical Vision

There is app called On/Off Charge™, that it charges the USB with power even when PC is off + i think there was option from the bios as well.
I think that option is very nice, you can charge the smartphone even when you sleep...


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> I have an odd issue. When I turn the PC off my USB and PS/2 port are still active. Meaning they are still powered. Is there a setting for this? PSU is a Seasonic x750 Gold.


In BIOS, under power settings, set ErP to enable to shut power down to the usb ports.


----------



## sea_man

Can i put 32gb ( 4 of this) on this borad and it will run @ 3200 XMP ?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530

Or which memory can i use to get 3200 ?

Thanks !


----------



## adobepro

Hey everyone, if the K7 boot issue can't be fixed with a BIOS update, let's suppose it's a HW design issue that can't be fixed with code, what's our recourse? Does GB replace the boards with a new Rev or comparable model? Any thoughts?

I'm considering returning it to the Micro Center (still in the box pending my decision of RAM and PSU) and just use my new 6800K (I'm building two new system refreshes this year, one is a 6800K which works fine on a X99-UD3P) and the other is a Ryzen 1700, esp. since these are the newest, most capable chips that still support Windows 7 (I mainly use Centos, but also dual boot using Win7 for gaming) -- I like Ryzen, esp. since I can hopefully upgrade to Zen 3 on this board, but this issue and lack of updates I've noticed/seriousness on the part of Gigabyte is troubling. I really want this board to work and last as long as my other GB boards, but this is a worrisome start for this board, esp. if we are stuck with this behavior if it can't be fixed.


----------



## adobepro

Can't find the edit button to edit my previous post, but I'm going to call the Micro Center, for $20, I can get a two year warranty on it. I suppose if GB starts a new Rev and our Rev can't be fixed, and they wont replace boards, I'll check if MC will swap the Rev 1 with a new Rev or different comparable board if GB stops making the K7.

After the horror show of my AMD X2 4400+ DFI Lan Party MB and Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe, if a board starts out really bad based on reviews, it generally tends to stay that way with no support, as it's a HW issue that software can't fix, and in the end, you wind up with months/years of frustration, a dead MB and waste of time RMA's.


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adobepro*
> 
> Hey everyone, if the K7 boot issue can't be fixed with a BIOS update, let's suppose it's a HW design issue that can't be fixed with code, what's our recourse? Does GB replace the boards with a new Rev or comparable model? Any thoughts?
> 
> I'm considering returning it to the Micro Center (still in the box pending my decision of RAM and PSU) and just use my new 6800K (I'm building two new system refreshes this year, one is a 6800K which works fine on a X99-UD3P) and the other is a Ryzen 1700, esp. since these are the newest, most capable chips that still support Windows 7 (I mainly use Centos, but also dual boot using Win7 for gaming) -- I like Ryzen, esp. since I can hopefully upgrade to Zen 3 on this board, but this issue and lack of updates I've noticed/seriousness on the part of Gigabyte is troubling. I really want this board to work and last as long as my other GB boards, but this is a worrisome start for this board, esp. if we are stuck with this behavior if it can't be fixed.


Yeah, this is my major complaint with this board too. Gigabyte refusing to give a solid answer as to whether it's fixable or not via BIOS updates is frustrating.

For now, myself and others are following this thread for updates: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=160

A rep from Gigabyte (Matt) has been posting there semi-regularly with updates, and hopefully he'll let us know what's planned for the next BIOS fairly soon.

I hope that's at least slightly helpful.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> In BIOS, under power settings, set ErP to enable to shut power down to the usb ports.


Awesome. That worked. Thanks!


----------



## adobepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Yeah, this is my major complaint with this board too. Gigabyte refusing to give a solid answer as to whether it's fixable or not via BIOS updates is frustrating.
> 
> For now, myself and others are following this thread for updates: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=160
> 
> A rep from Gigabyte (Matt) has been posting there semi-regularly with updates, and hopefully he'll let us know what's planned for the next BIOS fairly soon.
> 
> I hope that's at least slightly helpful.


Thanks, I appreciate it. Also, I'm not crazy about the "Killer Nic" either, they must have a bunch in stock for cheap and dumping them on high end boards to make the feature list bigger -- wish it had dual Intel Nics and it sucks we have to pay for it.

I have 1 more week to return it and seriously considered returning it today and going with another 6800K, but every X99 MB I liked is out of stock and most likely that's it. I usually go with GB, but I'll checkout other boards this weekend and decide what to do. Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## adobepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Yeah, this is my major complaint with this board too. Gigabyte refusing to give a solid answer as to whether it's fixable or not via BIOS updates is frustrating.
> 
> For now, myself and others are following this thread for updates: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=160
> 
> A rep from Gigabyte (Matt) has been posting there semi-regularly with updates, and hopefully he'll let us know what's planned for the next BIOS fairly soon.
> 
> I hope that's at least slightly helpful.


Yep, this post [ http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/739/official-ax370-gaming-owners-club?page=2 ] was asking the same thing, no official reply from GB yet:
"Same problem with my K7 and my wife 's gaming 5.

Many owners seem to have this issue, sometimes two days after the first run, sometimes after 2 weeks.

Why does this problem only happen on the Gigabyte motherboards ? *Does a bios update can resolve this or is it a hardware fault* ?

*I think it should be important to state about this issue*. "


----------



## kushorange

Just wanna say I am not having any softbrick issues on my k7. Since finding the correct voltage and speed for my CPU and memory it has been nothing but spectacular.

Memory cruising at 3200mhz and CPU at 3.9ghz. Love all the fan headers, and its easily the best looking x370 board (maybe the CH6 is close).

Good luck all!


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> I have an odd issue. When I turn the PC off my USB and PS/2 port are still active. Meaning they are still powered. Is there a setting for this? PSU is a Seasonic x750 Gold.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> In BIOS, under power settings, set ErP to enable to shut power down to the usb ports.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Awesome. That worked. Thanks!


Glad I could help.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adobepro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Yeah, this is my major complaint with this board too. Gigabyte refusing to give a solid answer as to whether it's fixable or not via BIOS updates is frustrating.
> 
> For now, myself and others are following this thread for updates: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/886/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=160
> 
> A rep from Gigabyte (Matt) has been posting there semi-regularly with updates, and hopefully he'll let us know what's planned for the next BIOS fairly soon.
> 
> I hope that's at least slightly helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it. Also, I'm not crazy about the "Killer Nic" either, they must have a bunch in stock for cheap and dumping them on high end boards to make the feature list bigger -- wish it had dual Intel Nics and it sucks we have to pay for it.
> 
> I have 1 more week to return it and seriously considered returning it today and going with another 6800K, but every X99 MB I liked is out of stock and most likely that's it. I usually go with GB, but I'll checkout other boards this weekend and decide what to do. Thanks again for your reply!
Click to expand...

Why not go with a X299?


----------



## adobepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Why not go with a X299?


I contacted GB prior to the official launch, they said all X299 MB's will only have Win10 drivers, most likely all X299 MB's from all manufacturers will be the same. I don't want Windows 10. Can't wait for Vulkan to really come to fruition to finally ditch Windows altogether. I really didn't need to upgrade from my current systems, but considering the 6800K and the Ryzen chips still support Windows 7, is why I decided to buy both this year, which should hold me over for at least 5 years.


----------



## adobepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adobepro*
> 
> I contacted GB prior to the official launch, they said all X299 MB's will only have Win10 drivers, most likely all X299 MB's from all manufacturers will be the same. I don't want Windows 10. Can't wait for Vulkan to really come to fruition to finally ditch Windows altogether. I really didn't need to upgrade from my current systems, but considering the 6800K and the Ryzen chips still support Windows 7, is why I decided to buy both this year, which should hold me over for at least 5 years.


WOW, just WOW! I just went over to GB's site after going to MSI. MSI has Win7/8 drivers for the X299's. I then went to GB and they also now have Win7 drivers -- just browse X299 MB's and click support and choose OS.

*WOW, does anyone at Gigabyte have a clue about what they are doing?* Sorry, but I'm just really mad at this point. They had 3 months to resolve this issue, and I'm luckily enough to be within the return policy range. I might just go with the X299, but I'll wait until the market cools off a bit now, as everything is very expensive, heck the 7820X is selling at a 15% markup over MSRP! Checking out camelcamelcamel, wow DDR4 has doubled (I know the reasons why, but still....) But anyways, I got a great deal on the 6800K and MB combo which is no longer available. I wanted to like and use as my main dev workstation the 1700+AX370, but it's just not there yet, at least for me, potentially.

Here's my ticket:
Question: Hi, For the release of the x299 motherboards, will you supply drivers for Windows 7 x64 or Windows 8 x64? I don't want to use Windows 10. Thanks, xxxx 6/15/2017 3:17 PM
Answer:

Dear xxxx,

No, Intel(R) does not write Windows 7 drivers for their latest chipsets so will not be supported. Thank you.

Best regards,

GIGABYTE Tech Support Team

6/20/2017 2:22 PM
survey helpful Do you think this answer is helpful? YesYes NoNo
Product Info
Product Name: X299 AORUS Gaming 7 (1.0)
BIOS Ver: 1
Brand: Nvidia
Model: i7-7820X
Operating System: Win 7 64-bit
Brand: other - Crucial
Memory Part No.: TBD


----------



## AlphaC

Having drivers does not equal support. Ryzen isn't "supported" on Windows 7 and neither is Kaby Lake.

Support means they help you if something doesn't work.


----------



## adobepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Having drivers does not equal support. Ryzen isn't "supported" on Windows 7 and neither is Kaby Lake.
> 
> Support means they help you if something doesn't work.


Completely understand, but at least you can install the O/S and have the H/W hopefully working. There's hacks to get the latest updates...but with the support I have[n't] being seeing from GB, I've lost trust in them, esp. when I get a response like that from GB about Intel not providing drivers. Anyways, I don't want to hijack the thread with X299 chatter, so I'll drop off from this thread since I'm likely to return the AX370 on Monday and wait ... either until this is worked out on GB's with the current Rev, or a new Rev resolves the issue or go with the X299. I really want to support AMD, so I'm not giving up, just returning to the fence while I work on my 6800K.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adobepro*
> 
> Can't find the edit button to edit my previous post, but I'm going to call the Micro Center, for $20, I can get a two year warranty on it. I suppose if GB starts a new Rev and our Rev can't be fixed, and they wont replace boards, I'll check if MC will swap the Rev 1 with a new Rev or different comparable board if GB stops making the K7.
> 
> After the horror show of my AMD X2 4400+ DFI Lan Party MB and Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe, if a board starts out really bad based on reviews, it generally tends to stay that way with no support, as it's a HW issue that software can't fix, and in the end, you wind up with months/years of frustration, a dead MB and waste of time RMA's.


Well on other hand my K7 did not show a single boot/soft brick problems, is rock stable on 3200MHz hynix M-Die 16GB and 1700 stable OC on 3.9GHz just need to see the best voltage for that speed.
Since i did install the whole system the K7 works like charm, no problems at all, strange why so many people have this type of problems, maybe is from bioses, bad flashes, memory type maybe have great impact on the mobo then we all think, and all that problems just show that. The other question is from how much time this boot problems are, bcoz i have the setup running from 3 months and not a single problem, with even F2 bios, maybe i did hit great memory + maybe the guys with the soft brick have bad bios flashes who knows...

https://valid.x86.fr/b8w70e


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adobepro*
> 
> Can't find the edit button to edit my previous post, but I'm going to call the Micro Center, for $20, I can get a two year warranty on it. I suppose if GB starts a new Rev and our Rev can't be fixed, and they wont replace boards, I'll check if MC will swap the Rev 1 with a new Rev or different comparable board if GB stops making the K7.
> 
> After the horror show of my AMD X2 4400+ DFI Lan Party MB and Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe, if a board starts out really bad based on reviews, it generally tends to stay that way with no support, as it's a HW issue that software can't fix, and in the end, you wind up with months/years of frustration, a dead MB and waste of time RMA's.
> 
> 
> 
> Well on other hand my K7 did not show a single boot/soft brick problems, is rock stable on 3200MHz hynix M-Die 16GB and 1700 stable OC on 3.9GHz just need to see the best voltage for that speed.
> Since i did install the whole system the K7 works like charm, no problems at all, strange why so many people have this type of problems, maybe is from bioses, bad flashes, memory type maybe have great impact on the mobo then we all think, and all that problems just show that. The other question is from how much time this boot problems are, bcoz i have the setup running from 3 months and not a single problem, with even F2 bios, maybe i did hit great memory + maybe the guys with the soft brick have bad bios flashes who knows...
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/b8w70e
Click to expand...

What is a soft Brick? I thought once you Brick your Bios it is game over.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What is a soft Brick? I thought once you Brick your Bios it is game over.


The board has two BIOS chips.

Soft brick implies it is a software issue (i.e. corrupt main BIOS) rather than a hardware issue.


----------



## adobepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Well on other hand my K7 did not show a single boot/soft brick problems, is rock stable on 3200MHz hynix M-Die 16GB and 1700 stable OC on 3.9GHz just need to see the best voltage for that speed.
> Since i did install the whole system the K7 works like charm, no problems at all, strange why so many people have this type of problems, maybe is from bioses, bad flashes, memory type maybe have great impact on the mobo then we all think, and all that problems just show that. The other question is from how much time this boot problems are, bcoz i have the setup running from 3 months and not a single problem, with even F2 bios, maybe i did hit great memory + maybe the guys with the soft brick have bad bios flashes who knows...
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/b8w70e


I have until July 17th to return it, and you could be quite right, so I'll give it a shot. What's the model number for your RAM? For the price of the 7820X, I got the Enthoo Pro M Temp Glass Case (I splurged on the 6800K with the Lux Tempered Glass and sobered up on this case), the AX370 K7 and the 1700 and half off the EVGA SuperNova G3 750 PSU. Add in a X299 MB, at around $300, well, you get 16GB Ram and a SSD for a complete system (switching my 1070 to put in this case with my old GTX680 SB2600 build.) I really want 32GB, but I'll settle for 16GB and wait for a price drop to even out the price of the 16GB I ordered. Anyways, I ordered the Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Desktop Memory Kit - Black (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) I'm not spending what they are gouging for [email protected] The money saved is money invested in ETF's that will buy a new system in the next 5-6+ years.

Anyways, there was also something else I forgot that turned me off on the X299. One is that they are back to using TIM, where the 6800K used solder, the heat/power consumption and that X299 MB's are having issues of their own. Anyways, I may buy an X299 when it's lifecycle is over in a few years, but for now, I'm going to give a shot on K7. I'm just waiting on the PSU which should be here on Wed. I'll test Thur-Sat, tear apart on Sunday if it flakes out and return on Monday.

Also, maybe it could be a bad batch? Do these boards / boxes have batch ids? I see a "check number" but no batch id.

Could everyone with this problem write where and when they bought it?

I got mine from Micro Center in Paterson NJ.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

This soft brick issue people are talking about is worrying me.. haven't bought my gaming 5 yet and now I'm not sure if I should.
Though it is $35 less than it was last time I checked so there's that I guess.


----------



## Radical Vision

X299 is nightmare, there is just nothing for me to say about intel did start to make those type of things since Ivy Bridge, no soldering the CPU cap on consumer level processors I3/5/7, later they did start to use even more ******ed things, like the thin CPU PCB on socket 1151 + the box cooler is from the era of AthlonXP/ P4....

About the memory i did post CPU-Z Validation but whatever.
Is G. Skill Ripjaws V HyniX M-Die, is not the best memory, for high OC, but seems it works very good with the Zen + the K7 and can get 3200MHz no problem.





Here they did test this kit long ago even on the worst AM4 MB and it did work very well, so i thing this kit is problems free + is not expensive and can hit 3200MHz....

http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-amd-am4-platform-best-memory-kit-amd-ryzen-cpus_192259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What is a soft Brick? I thought once you Brick your Bios it is game over.


This seems one of them + some people did got same problems at some point with the CHVI...
See this guy`s posts he seems have problems big time....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> After few months of no problemo my rig greeted me with mobo error 54. Now can't boot to anything even after resetting/clearing cmos.
> 
> Upon checking error 54 is ram related. I guess it died on me? Heheh I was running it manual settings 1.45v @3200mhz 2x8gb ram gskill f4-3200c16d-16gtzsk hynix chips.
> 
> Tried single sticks on diff slots. Nope. Tried 1.3 and 2.4 nope.
> 
> Guess time to rma.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lexi is Dumb*
> 
> This soft brick issue people are talking about is worrying me.. haven't bought my gaming 5 yet and now I'm not sure if I should.
> Though it is $35 less than it was last time I checked so there's that I guess.


Get HyniX M-Die my K7 works with that ram like charm. Im starting to think this bios brick is related to Samsung B-Die memory, ofc. not all people have problems with Aorus boards + B-Die but some of them have it, so on stability side of things the crappy HyniX memory is not that bad choice...


----------



## Floyd31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Get HyniX M-Die my K7 works with that ram like charm. *Im starting to think this bios brick is related to Samsung B-Die memory*, ofc. not all people have problems with Aorus boards + B-Die but some of them have it, so on stability side of things the crappy HyniX memory is not that bad choice...


interesting.
mine ( F4-3200C14D-16GTZKO ) works fine at 3200, then after 2 months, I had a second softbrick with my K7, and this time, my ram doesn't want to up more than 2400.......








don't understand why


----------



## Radical Vision

What is your bios version, if is older then F4 then is clear why you have problems reaching 3200MHz+. If the CPU clock is high is possible to affect the memory controller. Go bios and reset the settings to default and then try to raise the memory up to 3200 the voltage up to 1.35, if is not stable, try 1.4v, 1.45. My M-Die does not want to get stable 3200MHz on 1.35v, it need 1.4v...


----------



## Floyd31

before the softbrick, I was at 3780 on cpu and 3200 on ram (with 1.35 and 1.35 volt - vsoc 1v) with bios F3.
I works fine during 1 month.

then softbrick => ram max 2400
if I put more then 2400 on ram, I have 3 bips motherboard, then rig start and ram is at 2133

now, I'm with bios F4e. same problem.
cpu at 3832, vcore 1.37, ram at 2400

don't test with 1.4 or 1.45 on ram (don't want to kill her.....they must work at 1.35)

still don't test bios F4.
I must test it this week-end.


----------



## Radical Vision

Well i forgot things...
So first of all upgrade the bios to F4.
Second go to bios and set optimized defaults.
Third after that don`t OC the CPU just add voltage to it 1.3 for best stability, and then OC the memory. Go up to 3200MHz put 1.35V on memory, put 1.2v on the VSOC (just to stabilize the things for now), go check the memory timings and be sure to add manual latency for better stability.
After that go and test in windows with AIDA64 memory test, prime 95 (look the latest version that support Zen not older), other additional stress tests are intel burn test, OCCT and you can look for others as well. test with AIDA 64 memory test, P95 (put more memory for test 95%) and OCCT. Something like at least 20 minutes just to be sure is stable at lest a little. If is stable make P95 and OCCT for whole 6-8 hours for better stability. If they are not then go in BIOS and raise the memory voltage the B-Die memory can take much voltage up to 2.0v just need active cooling above 1.5 bcoz it will burn the sticks, so up to 1.45v-1.5 on passive is ok too go if the case have good airflow, but don`t go above 1.5v on passive...


----------



## Floyd31

succed to boot at 3200 !!!!!



like it doesn't boot at 3200 with 1.35 vdram, I done ram at 3200, vdram 1.4, vsoc, 1.20.

it boots.









after, I down, vdram at 1.35 and vsoc at 1.09 (step by step)

boot ok

if i put vsoc under 1.09 => 3 bips motherboard another time.

so I let 1.10 vsoc and 1.35 vdram.

THANKS !!!!!!!!









for how many time it will work ? don't know....


----------



## adobepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> X299 is nightmare, there is just nothing for me to say about intel did start to make those type of things since Ivy Bridge, no soldering the CPU cap on consumer level processors I3/5/7, later they did start to use even more ******ed things, like the thin CPU PCB on socket 1151 + the box cooler is from the era of AthlonXP/ P4....
> 
> About the memory i did post CPU-Z Validation but whatever.
> Is G. Skill Ripjaws V HyniX M-Die, is not the best memory, for high OC, but seems it works very good with the Zen + the K7 and can get 3200MHz no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they did test this kit long ago even on the worst AM4 MB and it did work very well, so i thing this kit is problems free + is not expensive and can hit 3200MHz....
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/ddr4-memory-scaling-amd-am4-platform-best-memory-kit-amd-ryzen-cpus_192259
> This seems one of them + some people did got same problems at some point with the CHVI...
> See this guy`s posts he seems have problems big time....
> 
> Get HyniX M-Die my K7 works with that ram like charm. Im starting to think this bios brick is related to Samsung B-Die memory, ofc. not all people have problems with Aorus boards + B-Die but some of them have it, so on stability side of things the crappy HyniX memory is not that bad choice...


Thanks RV. I actually went to that page prior to ordering the memory and your post and ordered the Corsair 16 RAM. Concerning my RAM, it seems like it's like the Samsung TV Panel lottery with different manufactures for the same product. From Techpowerup: "The Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 VERSION 5.39 [16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v] is NOT a Samsung B-Die, it's SK Hynix and will NOT clock above 2666mhz on an Asus Crosshair VI Hero on not only my board but also a friend who bought the exact same setup, the CORSAIR CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ver4.31 16-18-18-36 @ 1.35V however IS a Samsung B-Die and will behave as expected. Caveat Emptor." https://www.techpowerup.com/231518/amd-shares-details-on-ryzen-ddr4-memory-support-and-upcoming-am4-updates

My PSU is coming in tmrw instead of Wed. So I maybe able to build it tmrw once the parts come it. This is what I have now on hand:


Thanks again for letting me know your RAM details.


----------



## adobepro

Off-topic, but this is my new 6800K build, but I stupidly installed the bequiet in reverse so the exhaust is blowing into the case. My temps are good, so I left it as-is as I didn't want to deal with the cleanup of the TIM. The only issue with the board is the i/o shield not aligning nicely with the the PS/2 port -- GB added padding between i/o shield and it wont squeeze into the padding so I had to slightly force it mushed in.


----------



## adobepro

Hey RV, ugh. After reading pages upon pages of the soft brick issue on the GB forum, GB deleted the thread. They also deleted the thread of me asking why they deleted the thread. Then someone posted a thread about how to recover from the softbrick, and they deleted that too.

You can see it's gone by searching google with: "gigabyte ax370 k7 soft brick" look at the result for April 21 and click it, it's gone. Here's the 4th thread asking about why it was deleted: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1537/beta-bios-thread﻿

Anyways, I was about to build yesterday when I saw that and stopped. Then I checked out other boards, and liked the Taichi, esp. after the buildzoid review:






But alas, even he has complaints about it (in other videos), but it doesn't soft brick at least. I've returned my board and chip to MC today and will wait it out, as for the other parts, I'm keeping the case and psu, but returning the over priced RAM. I'm gonna wait this out....thanks again for your help RV!


----------



## Radical Vision

Well this is Gigabyte after all i know people using their boards since 10 years ago and they did not have problems, im positive they will fix this crap..
There is some other bug the fast/super fast boot on bios seems buggy, when i put other then normal boot, it start to not find my SSD to boot from it, but on some thread they did say the PS2 port can cause this, other can just confirm is the PS2 port, or at least im correct that this is not and bios problem...

Well the Tai-chi seems very nice choice as well, but i did got so many problems with asrock on AMD platforms, so they are in my black list for a long long time...
My 2 choices for AM4 board was the Aorus 5/K7 or Tai-Chi/ Fatality pro Gaming, but went with the Gigabyte bcoz it have tons of futures, quality and best price for what it gives. I wish you luck with the Tai-Chi seems nice board, but as far as i know it have some problems mostly bios ones as well, but they will fix them at some point..

Many people did get this so called soft brick im wondering what is the real problem in the bios that cause this thing, bcoz is really annoying, hope not to even smell this bcoz so far im very happy with the K7....

One more thing be sure *not* to get ASUS boards, if you think Giga support is bad bcoz of all this asus is even x10 times worst...


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adobepro*
> 
> Hey RV, ugh. After reading pages upon pages of the soft brick issue on the GB forum, GB deleted the thread. They also deleted the thread of me asking why they deleted the thread. Then someone posted a thread about how to recover from the softbrick, and they deleted that too.
> 
> You can see it's gone by searching google with: "gigabyte ax370 k7 soft brick" look at the result for April 21 and click it, it's gone. Here's the 4th thread asking about why it was deleted: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1537/beta-bios-thread﻿
> 
> Anyways, I was about to build yesterday when I saw that and stopped. Then I checked out other boards, and liked the Taichi, esp. after the buildzoid review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But alas, even he has complaints about it (in other videos), but it doesn't soft brick at least. I've returned my board and chip to MC today and will wait it out, as for the other parts, I'm keeping the case and psu, but returning the over priced RAM. I'm gonna wait this out....thanks again for your help RV!


I think they deleted the posts for soft brick because the term was not used correctly. It is no post then clear CMOS. Clear CMOS procedure is in the manual.


----------



## Radical Vision

I think this bug is happening in some rare situations, like high CPU OC + memory that the board don`t like much (seems even B-Die as well), memory clock + some memory settings. If someone have some boot problems then just go all auto settings and see if will help, still some memory kits have problems, other don`t, need more AGESA updates + more mature bioses......


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I think they deleted the posts for soft brick because the term was not used correctly. It is no post then clear CMOS. Clear CMOS procedure is in the manual.


*Edit* I just checked and they reposted the Beta BIOS thread...

I still think something stinks here, but let's see what happens moving forward.


----------



## Dokoram

As a fact ive got 2 K7 tested from other people both with 1800x and all standard bios , still they go once 3~4 days in to softbrick mode
Mine board also a K7 with a 1700 either standard or OC it just bricks once in a few days (longest run was 8 days with OC on CPU and Mem)
As simple resetting ive removed the battery due to 2 Vidcards , and got 24h/365days on mainpower so if it bricks i simple cut the mainpower and after 5 min
restore it and all is OK (except bios setting but got them save as profile in bios and on a USB)

But whats realy dissapointing is that Gigabyte wont state who's responsible for this mess 'they or AMI'
coz no comments are given anymore

Well for me its simple no more Gigabite me in the A'ss , they lost me as a customer


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

is this bricking issue only happening with the cpu overclocked?

if it is i may just get the board anyway and hope things are eventually ironed out.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I think they deleted the posts for soft brick because the term was not used correctly. It is no post then clear CMOS. Clear CMOS procedure is in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* I just checked and they reposted the Beta BIOS thread...
> 
> I still think something stinks here, but let's see what happens moving forward.
Click to expand...

Are you having a problem with it not posting sometimes?


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Are you having a problem with it not posting sometimes?


I've had the soft-brick (i.e., power LED on the board goes out and it appears to be dead) once, and I fixed it by removing the CMOS battery and shorting the terminals with a screwdriver. Alternatively, you can just wait a while with the battery out instead of shorting the terminals.

In and of itself, I can deal with this issue. But for Gigabyte to still not even be able to commit to fixing this issue... I find that quite alarming. I will give them the benefit of the doubt they will take care of it for now, but after months of this issue being pervasive, I'm starting to question Gigabyte commitment.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Are you having a problem with it not posting sometimes?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the soft-brick (i.e., power LED on the board goes out and it appears to be dead) once, and I fixed it by removing the CMOS battery and shorting the terminals with a screwdriver. Alternatively, you can just wait a while with the battery out instead of shorting the terminals.
> 
> In and of itself, I can deal with this issue. But for Gigabyte to still not even be able to commit to fixing this issue... I find that quite alarming. I will give them the benefit of the doubt they will take care of it for now, but after months of this issue being pervasive, I'm starting to question Gigabyte commitment.
Click to expand...

Can't you just short the Clear CMOS pins with it unplugged, instead of removing the battery? How does it run with Stock Bios settings?


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Can't you just short the Clear CMOS pins with it unplugged, instead of removing the battery? How does it run with Stock Bios settings?


I haven't tried that specifically, but I did try the CMOS clear switch, and it had no effect. From what I've been able to gather, people far more educated on the subject than myself seem to think the issue lies with settings stored on the CPU itself, and removing the CMOS battery seems to be the only effective way to clear those settings out and recover from the "soft-brick." That's just what I've been able to piece together based on the speculation of others, so please take it with a grain of salt.

On BIOS F4 (the latest stable release) it runs well enough at stock settings. My Trident Z 3200mhz/CL14 runs at full speed and timings using the manufacturer specified 1.35V without issue.

There are some weird quirks still to be worked out, however. The BIOS read the CPU temperature as -15C the Tdie (-35 Tctl). The BCLK erratically jumps around when moving the mouse in BIOS. The mouse itself moves jerkily in BIOS. SmartFan 5 in the BIOS seems to ignore the fan interval setting, unless I just totally misunderstand it. You cannot turn off either of the built in ethernet ports in BIOS. P state overclocking is totally absent.

Additionally, I personally wish the VRM heatsinks were more functional, even if meant they were less flashy, and, further, it still boggles my mind that Gigabyte figures the best place to put an M.2 SSD is buried underneath the GPU cooler. Some people think this will aid in cooling the SSD, but I don't see how a GPU, at least when running games, dumping huge amounts of heat is going to cool down a device that throttles around 80C... That seems like some poor logic in my view.

With all of that said, I still think it's a decent board for the price. It's not as though other AM4 boards don't all have their own issues too, after all.


----------



## Radical Vision

Some guy from Gigabyte did say, to remove the battery + removing 24 and 8 pins ATX connectors....
So that is the very best way. Now even better way is to remove batter, short CMOS pins + press the CMOS clear button die to the problem..

Well the K7 is not perfect, but still for me is the most completed AM4 board, the price, the quality, the futures is unmatched from the other board makers.
The mouse buggy movement in BIOS can be, bcoz the mouse is connected to other USB not USB 2.0, when i did have before CHV and the mouse was on USB 3.0 instead of 2.0 it did have same crappy movement, and when i swapped to USB 2 it did fix, but here we don`t have USB 2.0 on the back only on front...

You don`t need the fan control in bios, just put the fans to normal or turbo, if you have PWM on the board like me, to start at high voltage, bcoz some of them stop, and then configure them all from the Gigabyte SIV app, and work like charm...

The SSD spot is ******ed really, but they did put it there, we can`t do nothing about it...
But for the VRM heatsink, well you can put at least x2 fans and it will fix the problem + good case airflow will help as well. I will add at least x3 fans all around the VRMs just to make sure they will be prepared for the worst case scenario.


----------



## Praetorr

Agreed on most points.









I don't think it's a bad board by any means, but I hope Gigabyte is in it for the long haul with these boards and hasn't just moved on already.


----------



## ladduro

Is anyone else experiencing sound delays issues for streamed services?

After multiple sleep cycles sounds goes out of sync in netflix, youtube, etc. all streamed services. Does not happen for locally played media. I am suspecting a power management issues. I moved to high performance now from balanced and currently testing on this profile.


----------



## Alexandrepa1

Hey,

Just bought a Ryzen 7, and 2 DDR4 3200mhz, and the GA AX370 K3.

I'm trying to OC the Ryzen to 4ghz and use XMP with the DDR4, but every time, i get a boot loop and i have to remove the MB battery to reset.

Am i missing some parameters ?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexandrepa1*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Just bought a Ryzen 7, and 2 DDR4 3200mhz, and the GA AX370 K3.
> 
> I'm trying to OC the Ryzen to 4ghz and use XMP with the DDR4, but every time, i get a boot loop and i have to remove the MB battery to reset.
> 
> Am i missing some parameters ?


xmp isn't perfect. this is probably the main problem.

ryzen is still picky about which ic's it prefers in it's memory so which kit do you have?


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexandrepa1*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Just bought a Ryzen 7, and 2 DDR4 3200mhz, and the GA AX370 K3.
> 
> I'm trying to OC the Ryzen to 4ghz and use XMP with the DDR4, but every time, i get a boot loop and i have to remove the MB battery to reset.
> 
> Am i missing some parameters ?


Use manual voltage 1.35, manual timings for example if the memory is from the cheap ones CL16 like mine, if is B- Die is ok on CL14 for 3200. Try that if fail add 1.2VSOC just to stabilize the clocks, if still fail raise the mem. voltage to 1.4v...

This board is far from good to get 4GHz stable it have bad heatsink and lower count VRMs 4 here not 6...


----------



## Alexandrepa1

Here's my ram Corsair Vengeance led 16GB DDR4 3200MHz 16Go DDR4 3200MH.

Is going to the k5 or k7 model would get the of to 4ghz easier ?


----------



## Alexandrepa1

Is there someone with my config (k3, 1700x and Corsair ddr4) with all the parameters ? I'm a noob of the overclocké g, I might be missing a dumb option on the bios.

I'll go to bios F3B beta to try


----------



## mus1mus

4GHz is K7 and G5 territory.

BIOS, use F4.


----------



## Alexandrepa1

There is no f4 bios for k3.


----------



## Alexandrepa1

With 1.35v, same problem. I think i'll go with the G5, maybe the K3 can't handle ddr4 to 3200mhz


----------



## Alexandrepa1

So it's working with the help of Gordesky 1 :

"To get my lpx working, I did it manual on f3 . Put it on 3200 set the voltage to 1.4 and put the timings pretty high 17 18 18 18 38 and it boots up fine

Working on trying to lower them a bit tho. But everything is working perfect right now."

Thank you dude.

I'll still go with the G5 to go to 4ghz.


----------



## Radical Vision

Aorus 5 is ok for 4GHz is same board as K7, only difference is the black color and the B-clock chip on the K7 the rest is the same...


----------



## Alexandrepa1

Thanks.

I don't know why, but my GTX 1060 is slower, since the update from i7 7700k to 7 1700x / k3. I'm at 40 FPS on BF1 ultra 1080P 60hz, before i was at 60-70.

Online i can see people with my config getting 60-70.

On bench compare, results are that my graphic card doesn't perform well enough (61% of what it can, 97% before).

Is it a ryzen thing or i am missing a point ?


----------



## Radical Vision

You miss something, the Zen is ok as you can see all over the internet it perform very well, so something smells...
Try to remove all OC and see what happends then...
Or maybe the GPU gets too hot and throttle..
What is the speed, the cpu and the cooler.


----------



## Alexandrepa1

Here's my problem : http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/4266986 i was at 97% on the GTX 1060 before.

I have no OC, my 1700x is even tagued as .3.45ghz for turbo ! My cooler is a corsair h115i, and there is no heat problem for the cpu. It was still good before i changed it from its MB

Maybe it's an AMD bios thing for PCI, or GPU which i should activate or deactivate.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Can't you just short the Clear CMOS pins with it unplugged, instead of removing the battery? How does it run with Stock Bios settings?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried that specifically, but I did try the CMOS clear switch, and it had no effect. From what I've been able to gather, people far more educated on the subject than myself seem to think the issue lies with settings stored on the CPU itself, and removing the CMOS battery seems to be the only effective way to clear those settings out and recover from the "soft-brick." That's just what I've been able to piece together based on the speculation of others, so please take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> On BIOS F4 (the latest stable release) it runs well enough at stock settings. My Trident Z 3200mhz/CL14 runs at full speed and timings using the manufacturer specified 1.35V without issue.
> 
> There are some weird quirks still to be worked out, however. The BIOS read the CPU temperature as -15C the Tdie (-35 Tctl). The BCLK erratically jumps around when moving the mouse in BIOS. The mouse itself moves jerkily in BIOS. SmartFan 5 in the BIOS seems to ignore the fan interval setting, unless I just totally misunderstand it. You cannot turn off either of the built in ethernet ports in BIOS. P state overclocking is totally absent.
> 
> Additionally, I personally wish the VRM heatsinks were more functional, even if meant they were less flashy, and, further, it still boggles my mind that Gigabyte figures the best place to put an M.2 SSD is buried underneath the GPU cooler. Some people think this will aid in cooling the SSD, but I don't see how a GPU, at least when running games, dumping huge amounts of heat is going to cool down a device that throttles around 80C... That seems like some poor logic in my view.
> 
> With all of that said, I still think it's a decent board for the price. It's not as though other AM4 boards don't all have their own issues too, after all.
Click to expand...

Let me get this strait did you CMOS clear switch with the PC unplugged?

The Bios with the battery is the only part that can save the changed Bios settings from default when the PC is powered off and unplugged. The CPU has no storage capability when the power is off.


----------



## weirdgod

Hi

I have a very strange problem, and ask for advice.

My configuration is gigabyte K7 x370 board + Ryzen 1700 CPU + Noctua D15 cooler + gskill 2x16gb 3200 C14 memory + EVGA 1300W PSU + gigabyte 1080ti extreme gpu.

I started my overclocking in small steps, and up until 3,7 GHZ - i was successful at stock voltage.
For 3.8 I had to raise Vcore to 1,325... But I wanted to go higher.

But going beyond that, as soon as I raise Vcore to 1,3375 or higher or if I raised voltage on any other component (like RAM, SOC...) when I boot in windows I see all cores at 1550 MHz.
Funny thing is that BIOS shows successful overclock to 3,9 and 4,0 and even 4,1 GHz (at 1,4V)... but always in windows I see only 1550 MHz (and benchmark confirms that CPU is slowed down).
As soon as I lower total voltage envelope in bios to below some magical threshold, I get proper OC clocks even in windows.

My top stable OC currently is 3,8 GHZ + ram @3200.
I am using 1,325 Vcore, 1,25 V-SOC, Vdram 1,4v, dram termination 0,711, CPU loadline standard.
memory settings xmp1 profile 1 (3200-14-14-14-32).
I have disabled all CPU settings like Cool/Quiet, Global C-states, Core performance boost and SVM. I left SMT mode and downcore control to auto.

Most of the time if when I boot in Windows I get all cores at 3,8 GHZ... but SOMETIMES without touching bios (and I have bios switched to single bios) on the restart i get 1550 MHz on all cores.
If I raise Vcore by even one step, or if i raise loadline by one step, I immediately (always) get 1550 MHz in windows.

I tried reflashing latest bios F4, ... I switched to secondary bios (whici is still F3) - but same...
Besides this frequency problem, computer is stable (even at 3,8ghz i have been stressing it for hours, and it is stable. temps are never exceeding 66C)

Shall I return the board? The CPU?

What dark magic is going on here? HELP!

P.S. Additional observation - MOST of the times (even at load optimal settings and at stock frequencies 3,2Ghz CPU and 2166 MHz RAM - but more frequently when overclocking) when running CinebenchR15 I get lagging... In the middle or towards the end of the Cinebench run, app freezes (but hw monitor in other window is refreshing values), then a second or two later, cinebench catches up and starts refreshing again (and I can see work was done even when it was visually stuck)... Why is this? I think this is not normal. This is what I mean: https://goo.gl/photos/7ZVdNfLs3A5MFvCz8 (sorry for low quality)


----------



## mus1mus

Check your temps. It could be throttling.


----------



## weirdgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check your temps. It could be throttling.


Updated my post. Temps are never exceeding 66 C...
And computer is stable when stressing it otherwise.


----------



## mus1mus

Can you check the temps with Cinebench?

I have to ask this as even with Water, temps get awry with that app.

Post me a screenshot of the BIOS, and Windows + HWInfo during a light stress.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weirdgod*
> 
> Updated my post. Temps are never exceeding 66 C...
> And computer is stable when stressing it otherwise.


it's not an odd problem, reported on many different motherboards, different cpu's.

Someone mentioned success using an odd cpu multi

pstate overclocks aren't affecterd.


----------



## mus1mus

K7 has no PStates.









1550MHz is weird tho.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> K7 has no PStates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1550MHz is weird tho.


ryzenmaster, k17?

2200mhz also happening.. Wanna bet we see a third around 2900? got a dollar


----------



## Y0shi

Does the soft-brick issue still exist? Does anybody know what's causing this? Is everybody affected?


----------



## Floyd31

yes
no
yes (i think)


----------



## Y0shi

I had the K7 right after the start but sent it back because of these issues. It's frightening that GB still hasn't sorted out what's causing this.







But thanks anyway for your answer.


----------



## Floyd31

You're welcome


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> K7 has no PStates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1550MHz is weird tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ryzenmaster, k17?
> 
> 2200mhz also happening.. Wanna bet we see a third around 2900? got a dollar
Click to expand...

It's not the issue but the actual figure. IIRC, mine did 1700MHz. But not 1750.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexandrepa1*
> 
> So it's working with the help of Gordesky 1 :
> 
> "To get my lpx working, I did it manual on f3 . Put it on 3200 set the voltage to 1.4 and put the timings pretty high 17 18 18 18 38 and it boots up fine
> 
> Working on trying to lower them a bit tho. But everything is working perfect right now."
> 
> Thank you dude.
> 
> I'll still go with the G5 to go to 4ghz.


Np glad it working for you

So far everything been up hill with the k7 sense i went with ryzen 3 months ago So far haven't had a single brick issue and hopefully it stays that way lol

Been running at 3.95ghz 3200 with timings at 16 17 17 17 36 1.4v and its been going strong with gaming and also mining.

And the most important part is putting a fan on top of the vrms which i used the wraith fan for that and i also have pci slot fan siting under the board as i always do with my builds and vrm temps in gaming stays in the 40s and low 50s. Stress testing vrm goes in the low 60s.

At the moment im still on f4d should i update to f4 from the gigabyte site or just stick with f4d?

edit

Oh i forgot the ony 2 issues i had from the start was the front panel sound issue with headphones with longer wires tho for some reason for the pass week that seems to be gone out of no were cause im using a 12foot cord and no static or anything now lol....

And 2nd is the boot issue of the fans reving up and down and lights blinking like the psu is turning on and off im still having that issue if i get a power outage and the fix for me is too unplug all the usbs and it boots right up...

Really not a issue for me cause i keep my pc on 24/7 as i always do with my builds. Still weird tho..


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing sound delays issues for streamed services?
> 
> After multiple sleep cycles sounds goes out of sync in netflix, youtube, etc. all streamed services. Does not happen for locally played media. I am suspecting a power management issues. I moved to high performance now from balanced and currently testing on this profile.


For anyone else having the same problem, mine was caused by the Aorus Graphics Engine. Uninstalling that make the DPC latency go away. Now I am running at 50-100 us. Here is the report from Latency Mon when the issue was present


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CONCLUSION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Your system appears to be having trouble handling real-time audio and other tasks. You are likely to experience buffer underruns appearing as drop outs, clicks or pops. One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. Also one or more ISR routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates.
LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for 0:30:49 (h:mm:ss) on all processors.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
SYSTEM INFORMATION
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Computer name: DESKTOP-DT1TT0B
OS version: Windows 10 , 10.0, build: 15063 (x64)
Hardware: AX370-Gaming K7, Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD Ryzen 7 1700X Eight-Core Processor
Logical processors: 16
Processor groups: 1
RAM: 16332 MB total

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU SPEED
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Reported CPU speed: 340 MHz
Measured CPU speed: 1 MHz (approx.)

Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.

WARNING: the CPU speed that was measured is only a fraction of the CPU speed reported. Your CPUs may be throttled back due to variable speed settings and thermal issues. It is suggested that you run a utility which reports your actual CPU frequency and temperature.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.

Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 15272.801307
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 6.110238

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 15258.947333
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 3.355761

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED ISRs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.

Highest ISR routine execution time (µs): 1311.610
Driver with highest ISR routine execution time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total ISR routine time (%): 0.035883
Driver with highest ISR total time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in ISRs (%) 0.042147

ISR count (execution time <250 µs): 1175395
ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs): 154
ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 1
ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED DPCs
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.

Highest DPC routine execution time (µs): 20780.120
Driver with highest DPC routine execution time: Wdf01000.sys - Kernel Mode Driver Framework Runtime, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total DPC routine time (%): 0.064453
Driver with highest DPC total execution time: Wdf01000.sys - Kernel Mode Driver Framework Runtime, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in DPCs (%) 0.149641

DPC count (execution time <250 µs): 9097300
DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs): 2856
DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 16
DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 2
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.

Process with highest pagefault count: none

Total number of hard pagefaults 0
Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process: 0
Highest hard pagefault resolution time (µs): 0.0
Total time spent in hard pagefaults (%): 0.0
Number of processes hit: 0

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
PER CPU DATA
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 0 Interrupt cycle time (s): 90.804718
CPU 0 ISR highest execution time (µs): 1311.610
CPU 0 ISR total execution time (s): 11.541606
CPU 0 ISR count: 803561
CPU 0 DPC highest execution time (µs): 20780.120
CPU 0 DPC total execution time (s): 38.378131
CPU 0 DPC count: 8131016
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 1 Interrupt cycle time (s): 41.056448
CPU 1 ISR highest execution time (µs): 963.960
CPU 1 ISR total execution time (s): 0.581951
CPU 1 ISR count: 31326
CPU 1 DPC highest execution time (µs): 15076.020
CPU 1 DPC total execution time (s): 1.230278
CPU 1 DPC count: 77470
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 2 Interrupt cycle time (s): 30.517336
CPU 2 ISR highest execution time (µs): 228.810
CPU 2 ISR total execution time (s): 0.035568
CPU 2 ISR count: 4781
CPU 2 DPC highest execution time (µs): 5994.660
CPU 2 DPC total execution time (s): 0.695779
CPU 2 DPC count: 187576
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 3 Interrupt cycle time (s): 39.985183
CPU 3 ISR highest execution time (µs): 16.960
CPU 3 ISR total execution time (s): 0.001307
CPU 3 ISR count: 201
CPU 3 DPC highest execution time (µs): 369.70
CPU 3 DPC total execution time (s): 0.149539
CPU 3 DPC count: 44849
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 4 Interrupt cycle time (s): 29.925352
CPU 4 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0.0
CPU 4 ISR total execution time (s): 0.0
CPU 4 ISR count: 0
CPU 4 DPC highest execution time (µs): 311.150
CPU 4 DPC total execution time (s): 0.559057
CPU 4 DPC count: 139410
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 5 Interrupt cycle time (s): 41.366909
CPU 5 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0.0
CPU 5 ISR total execution time (s): 0.0
CPU 5 ISR count: 0
CPU 5 DPC highest execution time (µs): 277.540
CPU 5 DPC total execution time (s): 0.094970
CPU 5 DPC count: 21552
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 6 Interrupt cycle time (s): 30.399844
CPU 6 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0.0
CPU 6 ISR total execution time (s): 0.0
CPU 6 ISR count: 0
CPU 6 DPC highest execution time (µs): 343.160
CPU 6 DPC total execution time (s): 0.650797
CPU 6 DPC count: 141430
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 7 Interrupt cycle time (s): 39.737896
CPU 7 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0.0
CPU 7 ISR total execution time (s): 0.0
CPU 7 ISR count: 0
CPU 7 DPC highest execution time (µs): 278.330
CPU 7 DPC total execution time (s): 0.193278
CPU 7 DPC count: 29489
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 8 Interrupt cycle time (s): 23.819685
CPU 8 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0.0
CPU 8 ISR total execution time (s): 0.0
CPU 8 ISR count: 0
CPU 8 DPC highest execution time (µs): 325.10
CPU 8 DPC total execution time (s): 0.318773
CPU 8 DPC count: 63122
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 9 Interrupt cycle time (s): 27.546214
CPU 9 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0.0
CPU 9 ISR total execution time (s): 0.0
CPU 9 ISR count: 0
CPU 9 DPC highest execution time (µs): 414.10
CPU 9 DPC total execution time (s): 0.235130
CPU 9 DPC count: 33896
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 10 Interrupt cycle time (s): 23.078249
CPU 10 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0.0
CPU 10 ISR total execution time (s): 0.0
CPU 10 ISR count: 0
CPU 10 DPC highest execution time (µs): 302.680
CPU 10 DPC total execution time (s): 0.402057
CPU 10 DPC count: 65365
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 11 Interrupt cycle time (s): 24.710388
CPU 11 ISR highest execution time (µs): 0.0
CPU 11 ISR total execution time (s): 0.0
CPU 11 ISR count: 0
CPU 11 DPC highest execution time (µs): 264.620
CPU 11 DPC total execution time (s): 0.14110
CPU 11 DPC count: 20285
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 12 Interrupt cycle time (s): 21.112958
CPU 12 ISR highest execution time (µs): 140.810
CPU 12 ISR total execution time (s): 0.181851
CPU 12 ISR count: 209472
CPU 12 DPC highest execution time (µs): 324.050
CPU 12 DPC total execution time (s): 0.474333
CPU 12 DPC count: 74222
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 13 Interrupt cycle time (s): 20.749619
CPU 13 ISR highest execution time (µs): 33.280
CPU 13 ISR total execution time (s): 0.019090
CPU 13 ISR count: 22441
CPU 13 DPC highest execution time (µs): 327.960
CPU 13 DPC total execution time (s): 0.118993
CPU 13 DPC count: 17614
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 14 Interrupt cycle time (s): 19.987660
CPU 14 ISR highest execution time (µs): 55.20
CPU 14 ISR total execution time (s): 0.029201
CPU 14 ISR count: 34141
CPU 14 DPC highest execution time (µs): 431.810
CPU 14 DPC total execution time (s): 0.314957
CPU 14 DPC count: 34523
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
CPU 15 Interrupt cycle time (s): 19.897395
CPU 15 ISR highest execution time (µs): 92.750
CPU 15 ISR total execution time (s): 0.078552
CPU 15 ISR count: 69627
CPU 15 DPC highest execution time (µs): 495.580
CPU 15 DPC total execution time (s): 0.314010
CPU 15 DPC count: 20056
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## weirdgod

Same thing.
I get 1550 MHz.
Even when I am stable OC'd to 3800 MHz, and I go play with Ryzen Master sw, and raise voltage a bit - CPU goes down to 1550MHZ, and stays there (no way to change it without reboot).
Whyyyyy???


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weirdgod*
> 
> Same thing.
> I get 1550 MHz.
> Even when I am stable OC'd to 3800 MHz, and I go play with Ryzen Master sw, and raise voltage a bit - CPU goes down to 1550MHZ, and stays there (no way to change it without reboot).
> Whyyyyy???


Try adjusting fan speeds. Looks like I remember this.


----------



## Sev501

Hiho!

How is everybody? And the drama over the am4 beta bios thread being removed "accidentally deleted", but they managed to put it back somehow with web archiving.

So here's what we found so far bout my issue:
It was the board that crapped out by itself. The proc and RAM are all fine they worked on a different board.
My GK7 is now being replaced and might/will be getting all of them back by Saturday...

Gawd I miss the multi tasking prowess already









Anyway I wish you all luck and hopefully don't encounter what happened to my board.

TL;DR version :
Board running for nearly a month or 2 with moderate oc on 1700x and 3200mhz with 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z's. Just out of the blue won't boot and can't get past the error 54 on the debug.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> I've had the soft-brick (i.e., power LED on the board goes out and it appears to be dead) once, and I fixed it by removing the CMOS battery and shorting the terminals with a screwdriver. Alternatively, you can just wait a while with the battery out instead of shorting the terminals.
> 
> In and of itself, I can deal with this issue. But for Gigabyte to still not even be able to commit to fixing this issue... I find that quite alarming. I will give them the benefit of the doubt they will take care of it for now, but after months of this issue being pervasive, I'm starting to question Gigabyte commitment.


I had it once and after reflashing BIOS on stock clocks and ensuring memory clocks were stable it never happened.

It was from a failed memory overclock.

The beta BIOS thread may be gone because there's no new beta BIOS planned ? That would be a horrible sign.


----------



## kushorange

I have my memory now set to 3333mhz at XMP 14-14-14-14-34 settings.

This works flawlessly, at the same timings I used at 3200mhz. The Flare-X memory with samsung b-die are phenomenal and have been nothing short of spectacular from the get go. The high price is definitely justified.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys i just got the phanteks led strips kit in. And they work perfect with the k7 but is it safe running both led strips daisy chained into one connector on the mb can one connector handle it?

Why im not using the 2nd pin is because i got the wraith still plugged in the first one cause i have the fan cooling the vrms.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Guys i just got the phanteks led strips kit in. And they work perfect with the k7 but is it safe running both led strips daisy chained into one connector on the mb can one connector handle it?
> 
> Why im not using the 2nd pin is because i got the wraith still plugged in the first one cause i have the fan cooling the vrms.


Generally you don't want more than 4 feet of LEDs per connector. It's in the manual.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weirdgod*
> 
> Same thing.
> I get 1550 MHz.
> Even when I am stable OC'd to 3800 MHz, and I go play with Ryzen Master sw, and raise voltage a bit - CPU goes down to 1550MHZ, and stays there (no way to change it without reboot).
> Whyyyyy???


I've been running at 3.7 with 1.25 volts and no matter what I do, I can't seem to go over 1.29 to get 3.8 stable or I have the same exact problem. Have you been able to resolve this?


----------



## niqiri

Anyone know why the Beta BIOS page is down? Have they come out with anything past F4E?


----------



## rancidcrab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> I've been running at 3.7 with 1.25 volts and no matter what I do, I can't seem to go over 1.29 to get 3.8 stable or I have the same exact problem. Have you been able to resolve this?


I had the same problem at first. After searching and finding other boards with the same 1550Mhz cap, I figured out the problem. You must set the voltage to "Normal". This will allow you to use the voltage offset settings to get to your higher voltages. Just take the voltage target that you want and subtract the base "Normal" voltage. This will give you your offset.

This fixed my 1550Mhz issues. I could not use and fixed voltage over 1.3. Now I'm at 1.325 and stable at 3900. Hope this helps.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancidcrab*
> 
> I had the same problem at first. After searching and finding other boards with the same 1550Mhz cap, I figured out the problem. You must set the voltage to "Normal". This will allow you to use the voltage offset settings to get to your higher voltages. Just take the voltage target that you want and subtract the base "Normal" voltage. This will give you your offset.
> 
> This fixed my 1550Mhz issues. I could not use and fixed voltage over 1.3. Now I'm at 1.325 and stable at 3900. Hope this helps.


Thanks for that. I'll give it a shot when I get home from work.


----------



## weirdgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancidcrab*
> 
> I had the same problem at first. After searching and finding other boards with the same 1550Mhz cap, I figured out the problem. You must set the voltage to "Normal". This will allow you to use the voltage offset settings to get to your higher voltages. Just take the voltage target that you want and subtract the base "Normal" voltage. This will give you your offset.
> 
> This fixed my 1550Mhz issues. I could not use and fixed voltage over 1.3. Now I'm at 1.325 and stable at 3900. Hope this helps.


Thank you. This solved my 1550 mhz problems.
Playing around with bios settings for last hour, and I am at almost stable 3,9Ghz with rather high (normal=1.225)+dynamic(0.225V) ...
and completely stable 3.85GHz (and i'll probably stay here).

For 3.9 I had to keep loadline to extreme to get it stable(ish)...

Wonder how high can i go with total Vcore (vcore+dynamic vcore)...
My cooling is adequate...

What is funny - I was doing my stress test with concurrently running OCCT (CPU OCCT) burn in test, and CINEBENCH CPU SINGLE CORE (which is doing heavy **** to CPU)







total package W in cpuid hw monitor was over 159W at times... my cooler was doing max worn, and temps stayed below 70C but still


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Generally you don't want more than 4 feet of LEDs per connector. It's in the manual.


Thanks so looks like it will be fine than sense each strip is 15.7inchs

These leds are crazy bright! lights up my whole core x9 lol... The bad thing i can see every spec of fine dust.... lol


----------



## simkill

Hi all! I'm new here but I've been lurking for a while. I've read all the overclocks you guys have managed and my experience seems to be completly different. I have 1700X at 3.9ghz, Trident Z 3600 @ 3333mhz by changing the following settings ONLY! (K7)

Vcore 1.375
VSoc manually set to 1.1
DRAM 1.35v
Cpu vcore load line calibration High

Cpu multiplier 39

System memory multiplier 33.33
Geardown mode disabled

Memory timings:
CAS latency 16
tRCDRD 16
tRCDWR 16
tRP 16
tRAS 34
tRC 49
Command Rate T2

Boots solid as a rock. No amount of messing with the voltages gets 3466mhz 100% stable (it boots fine and OS is stable but stress testing fails after 10 mins) and 3600mhz boots but blue screens almost instantly.

I haven't tried tightening the timings on 3333mhz, I'd rather get it to 3600mhz but I seem to have hit a wall. Any help would be much appreciated.

Also, VSoc. You will think this setting working is bizzare. So do I. I don't understand personally, I thought I'd need to raise it but I gain no stability by doing so, and I actually get soft brick if I raise it as much as a few increments with everything set up like this. I don't know why. Maybe the dynamic vcore soc being set to auto is uping it without me knowing, although the bios says +0.000 when set to auto. As far as I know there is no way to tell in windows.

It also soft bricks if I take the memory OC off and put VSoc up above 1.2v. Again, I dont know why. The gigabyte overclock guide says it can go higher than that.

Answers on a postcard please, and best of luck!


----------



## simkill

Hi all! I'm new here but I've been lurking for a while. I've read all the overclocks you guys have managed and my experience seems to be completly different. I have 1700X at 3.9ghz, Trident Z 3600 @ 3333mhz by changing the following settings ONLY! (K7 board)

Vcore 1.375
VSoc manually set to 1.1
DRAM 1.35
CPU Vcore load line calibration High

System memory multiplier 33.33
Gear down mode disabled

CPU clock ratio 39

Timings as pictured as too lazy to write them out (I'm on my mobile and I wrote this entire post already but the forum decided to delete it while I was updating it)


You might think the Vsoc voltage is odd as everything I have read says you need to raise it to get stability. Apparently you dont. In fact, if I raise it at all it soft bricks. I don't know why. If I take the memory OC off and raise it above 1.2 it soft bricks. Again, I don't know why.

I haven't tightened the memory timings for 3333mhz yet. No amount of messing with any voltages will get 3466mhz 100% stable (OS is fine but stress test fails after 10 mins) and 3600mhz boots but blue screens after 10 seconds or so.

Any idea how I can adjust this to get 3600mhz stable? Answers on a postcard and best of luck with your systems.


----------



## SirReksalot

Hi everyone. Im new here, so please forgive me if this question has been addressed previously. I recently completed my Ryzen build, using this K7 motherboard, R7 1700x, and Corsair Vengence 16gb 3200mhz RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16). What I would like to find out is how can I get this RAM to run at its advertised 3200mhz. I am aware of the issues Ryzen is having with memory. I flashed the BIOS to F4. When turning XMP on to Profile1, the RAM shows as 3200mhz on the BIOS, but will blue screen immediately after passing the initial Aorus screen and will not boot into Windows 10 Pro.

I've tried using one stick, and it works. When using 2 sticks, the system will not boot into Windows. While trying to apply XMP, the CPU is at stock speeds. Im going to overclock it, but would like this memory issue sorted first. Seems overclocking the CPU is a lot more reliable than going for 3200mhz RAM, so im not as concerned about that. I have a Deepcool Captain 360 liquid cooler. Id like to know: how can i get both of my sticks of RAM to work at the advertised 3200mhz? Are there any BIOS updates on the way to fix this? Im sure AMD and Gigabyte are working on this, but im just not sure how long it'll take for that to happen. Id like to avoid returning this and getting the G Skill Flare X...it's over $200 right now. Cant really justify that if the Corsair can acheive 3200mhz, or if a BIOS update to fix this is on the way. Thanks. Again, apologies if this has already been discussed. Cheers![SIZE/]


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirReksalot*
> 
> Hi everyone. Im new here, so please forgive me if this question has been addressed previously. I recently completed my Ryzen build, using this K7 motherboard, R7 1700x, and Corsair Vengence 16gb 3200mhz RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16). What I would like to find out is how can I get this RAM to run at its advertised 3200mhz. I am aware of the issues Ryzen is having with memory. I flashed the BIOS to F4. When turning XMP on to Profile1, the RAM shows as 3200mhz on the BIOS, but will blue screen immediately after passing the initial Aorus screen and will not boot into Windows 10 Pro.
> 
> I've tried using one stick, and it works. When using 2 sticks, the system will not boot into Windows. While trying to apply XMP, the CPU is at stock speeds. Im going to overclock it, but would like this memory issue sorted first. Seems overclocking the CPU is a lot more reliable than going for 3200mhz RAM, so im not as concerned about that. I have a Deepcool Captain 360 liquid cooler. Id like to know: how can i get both of my sticks of RAM to work at the advertised 3200mhz? Are there any BIOS updates on the way to fix this? Im sure AMD and Gigabyte are working on this, but im just not sure how long it'll take for that to happen. Id like to avoid returning this and getting the G Skill Flare X...it's over $200 right now. Cant really justify that if the Corsair can acheive 3200mhz, or if a BIOS update to fix this is on the way. Thanks. Again, apologies if this has already been discussed. Cheers![SIZE/]


Will both sticks run XMP separately?


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirReksalot*
> 
> Hi everyone. Im new here, so please forgive me if this question has been addressed previously. I recently completed my Ryzen build, using this K7 motherboard, R7 1700x, and Corsair Vengence 16gb 3200mhz RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16). What I would like to find out is how can I get this RAM to run at its advertised 3200mhz. I am aware of the issues Ryzen is having with memory. I flashed the BIOS to F4. When turning XMP on to Profile1, the RAM shows as 3200mhz on the BIOS, but will blue screen immediately after passing the initial Aorus screen and will not boot into Windows 10 Pro.
> 
> I've tried using one stick, and it works. When using 2 sticks, the system will not boot into Windows. While trying to apply XMP, the CPU is at stock speeds. Im going to overclock it, but would like this memory issue sorted first. Seems overclocking the CPU is a lot more reliable than going for 3200mhz RAM, so im not as concerned about that. I have a Deepcool Captain 360 liquid cooler. Id like to know: how can i get both of my sticks of RAM to work at the advertised 3200mhz? Are there any BIOS updates on the way to fix this? Im sure AMD and Gigabyte are working on this, but im just not sure how long it'll take for that to happen. Id like to avoid returning this and getting the G Skill Flare X...it's over $200 right now. Cant really justify that if the Corsair can acheive 3200mhz, or if a BIOS update to fix this is on the way. Thanks. Again, apologies if this has already been discussed. Cheers![SIZE/]


Gordesky1 is, I think, using that kit. He's not using xmp alone.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625822/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion/2140_20#post_26219333


----------



## mus1mus

Simplest way is not to boot directly to 3200.

Start from 2666 and work up to 3200. After that, things will be okay.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Simplest way is not to boot directly to 3200.
> 
> Start from 2666 and work up to 3200. After that, things will be okay.


Yeah, that's how I finally got my 2933 kit to be stable. You can't just set it at what you believe it's rated at. I'm now having some trouble getting my 1700 stable at 3.8. I may have messed up setting the dynamic Vcore too high at first. It definitely didn't like that because I could just barely get to the Windows boot screen before it would go black and hang. I'm just glad I haven't experienced the soft-brick issue yet. Maybe I should just stay at 3.7 since it's at least very stable at that setting.


----------



## mus1mus

If that fails to get into Windows, try SOC Voltage.


----------



## Radical Vision

Some memory kits just sucks, they can`t run normally on AM4 system + Zen is capricious for memory and this is more problems to come. If your memory does not want to go above 3000MHz just go and buy some single rank even Hynix M-Die if you want, mine are M-Die and work more then nice for the money i trow at. B-Die is the best memory, but at the moment cost insane amount of money, so best choice is to get cheap memory, or just to try to OC your crap kit, bcuz right now is not the best time to buy new ram is just too expensive. For the money i did get this M-Die i was going to get some nice high clocked B-Die and now to rock on 3600MHz....
+ your CPU OC affects the memory controller, and if you hit clock speed wall, maybe you will have lower memory speed die to unstable memory controller, so you can go back and try to OC first your memory to see where is the wall, and then the CPU + memory...


----------



## Alexandrepa1

delete


----------



## Sev501

Howdy. I just got my things back. They replaced the board and processor. 1700x still ones from china. Hoping that it will be good with oc and voltages. But alas could not play with it atm. Weekend warriors problem.


----------



## Radical Vision

Well wish you best luck, bcuz i did got much headaches back in the days of AM3+, bad boards, bad memory and i know how much headbang in the wall it can give you, when something just don`t work...
Mine is from China as well, still is designed in USA is a thing lol...


----------



## SRT turbo

Hello everyone! New to Ryzen here. I'm currently working on a build for a friend of mine that's primarily a workstation meant for Zbrush, Unreal 4, Photoshop and a few other 3D design programs. They also want to be able to do some heavy gaming, and I seem to have run into a few issues that hopefully one of you may be able to assist with.
Specs as follows
AX370 gaming k7
RYzen 1700x - w/ Kraken x62 cooler and higher pressure fans
EVGA 850w Platnium
GTX 1080ti
32GB 16x2 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-38 1.35v (Gskill f4-3200C16D-32GVK)

Now I seem to be having similar issues to many of you might be having, but XMP profiles will not work (states they are Intel xmp ready on the box if there is any correlation there).
From what I have gathered on here and other forums is that these boards and Ryzen have issues with dual rank memory and higher capacity modules when it comes to achieving higher clock speeds.
I would like to reach at least 3.8ghz base clock for the 1700x meanwhile increasing the Memory speeds to 3200mhz. Anyone with similar setups have any luck in doing so? This build will be running about 10-16 hours a day 7 days a week and would need to be stable. Any help would be strongly appreciated! thanks.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRT turbo*
> 
> Hello everyone! New to Ryzen here. I'm currently working on a build for a friend of mine that's primarily a workstation meant for Zbrush, Unreal 4, Photoshop and a few other 3D design programs. They also want to be able to do some heavy gaming, and I seem to have run into a few issues that hopefully one of you may be able to assist with.
> Specs as follows
> AX370 gaming k7
> RYzen 1700x - w/ Kraken x62 cooler and higher pressure fans
> EVGA 850w Platnium
> GTX 1080ti
> 32GB 16x2 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-38 1.35v (Gskill f4-3200C16D-32GVK)
> 
> Now I seem to be having similar issues to many of you might be having, but XMP profiles will not work (states they are Intel xmp ready on the box if there is any correlation there).
> From what I have gathered on here and other forums is that these boards and Ryzen have issues with dual rank memory and higher capacity modules when it comes to achieving higher clock speeds.
> I would like to reach at least 3.8ghz base clock for the 1700x meanwhile increasing the Memory speeds to 3200mhz. Anyone with similar setups have any luck in doing so? This build will be running about 10-16 hours a day 7 days a week and would need to be stable. Any help would be strongly appreciated! thanks.


If you are at the top. or the bottom of the page there is a "search this thread" button. I would search for the ram part number F4-3200C16D-32GVK and look at full posts.
Intel XMP is not ryzen obviously, even on Intel a kit rated for x99 may not work for z170 or z270.
Search this thread is your faster method of finding relevant results. Good luck.


----------



## Alexandrepa1

For the XMP i could get it boot on a G5, but i had intensive stability issue, i just put 3200 on manual, disabling XMP, now it's working super stable.

I didn't know that you could reach higher ram hz outside XMP.


----------



## SRT turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> If you are at the top. or the bottom of the page there is a "search this thread" button. I would search for the ram part number F4-3200C16D-32GVK and look at full posts.
> Intel XMP is not ryzen obviously, even on Intel a kit rated for x99 may not work for z170 or z270.
> Search this thread is your faster method of finding relevant results. Good luck.


Thank you for your assistance! New to this forum and was wondering if there was such an option haha!


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRT turbo*
> 
> Thank you for your assistance! New to this forum and was wondering if there was such an option haha!


not all the options are visible when browsing with a mobile device, or work as easily. it's there and I hope it helps.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRT turbo*
> 
> Hello everyone! New to Ryzen here. I'm currently working on a build for a friend of mine that's primarily a workstation meant for Zbrush, Unreal 4, Photoshop and a few other 3D design programs. They also want to be able to do some heavy gaming, and I seem to have run into a few issues that hopefully one of you may be able to assist with.
> Specs as follows
> AX370 gaming k7
> RYzen 1700x - w/ Kraken x62 cooler and higher pressure fans
> EVGA 850w Platnium
> GTX 1080ti
> 32GB 16x2 3200mhz CL 16-18-18-38 1.35v (Gskill f4-3200C16D-32GVK)
> 
> Now I seem to be having similar issues to many of you might be having, but XMP profiles will not work (states they are Intel xmp ready on the box if there is any correlation there).
> From what I have gathered on here and other forums is that these boards and Ryzen have issues with dual rank memory and higher capacity modules when it comes to achieving higher clock speeds.
> I would like to reach at least 3.8ghz base clock for the 1700x meanwhile increasing the Memory speeds to 3200mhz. Anyone with similar setups have any luck in doing so? This build will be running about 10-16 hours a day 7 days a week and would need to be stable. Any help would be strongly appreciated! thanks.


Best to stick to 2933. It is iffy at 3200. Or you need to give it very slack timings.

I did 2933 14-14-14-14-1T on a TridentZ C16-18-18 16*2


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Well wish you best luck, bcuz i did got much headaches back in the days of AM3+, bad boards, bad memory and i know how much headbang in the wall it can give you, when something just don`t work...
> Mine is from China as well, still is designed in USA is a thing lol...


Managed to put it together. I Think I have a better imc on the chip. Before I needed 1.45v for 3200mhz for ram now 1.356vcore for 3.8ghz 1.1 vsoc and ram at 1.35v!


----------



## Radical Vision

Nice and maybe if you get now some nice K7 that works like mine without problems will be even better.
My memory did need 1.4v to reach 3200 stable..
Seems this CPU is some crystal like mine, for 3.9GHz will want about 1.38/9v..


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Simplest way is not to boot directly to 3200.
> 
> Start from 2666 and work up to 3200. After that, things will be okay.


Mine wont even boot at 2666 anymore. This memory stuff is so frustrating.


----------



## Reiiishi

Hi guys !
Bought k7 and updated the BIOS to 1.0.0.6. But where is the XMP profile? Many functions are blocked and I can not overclock. Help me to understand !
its my board

















This is someone else's bios from youtube


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reiiishi*
> 
> Hi guys !
> Bought k7 and updated the BIOS to 1.0.0.6. But where is the XMP profile? Many functions are blocked and I can not overclock. Help me to understand !


Go to X.M.P and use the page up and page down key to select X.M.P. The F1 key gives you all your options.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reiiishi*
> 
> Hi guys !
> Bought k7 and updated the BIOS to 1.0.0.6. But where is the XMP profile? Many functions are blocked and I can not overclock. Help me to understand !


Don`t use XMP, just add manual, bcuz Zen still have problems, and is best to add manual voltage 1.35/1.4 depend, manual timings and clock speed.
XMP can mess up the system and give you troubles..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Simplest way is not to boot directly to 3200.
> 
> Start from 2666 and work up to 3200. After that, things will be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine wont even boot at 2666 anymore. This memory stuff is so frustrating.
Click to expand...

Depending on your memory kit. Most I have seen does 2666 with ease.


----------



## Reiiishi

3.8 only Vcore 1.3


----------



## Radical Vision

Then try 4GHz on 1.4v, and if you have luck it will be stable on 1.45v....


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If that fails to get into Windows, try SOC Voltage.


Yep, that did it. I am now running at 3.8 and stress testing it just to be sure. So far so good. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## ladduro

Has anything changed regarding 3600 Mhz RAM or it is still a platform limitation?


----------



## Radical Vision

What you think, intel platform perform better bcuz they are fine tune the Core I series from 10 years, and AMD just did launch Zen, it will take time for them to bug fix the whole memory situation, but it will be done at some point..
And you will need to wait for Zen2/+ next year, when they will get improved tech process and the memory will scale much as well as the clock speed. Now the biggest limitation is the silicon that is not able to get much clock speed, and on high 4GHz clock the memory controller gets unstable and that limits the high memory speed as well........


----------



## BramSLI1

And here's the proof. I think I'll leave it here. It's about balancing silence with performance and I don't want to have to ramp my fan speeds up any higher.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If that fails to get into Windows, try SOC Voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that did it. I am now running at 3.8 and stress testing it just to be sure. So far so good. Thanks a lot for your help!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the proof. I think I'll leave it here. It's about balancing silence with performance and I don't want to have to ramp my fan speeds up any higher.


Nice one!

How much SOC did it take?


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> How much SOC did it take?


Not much at all. Like a .02 bump. I set the dynamic VCore offset to .09 and that took it from the stock 1.225 up to 1.315. It's been stable since and OCCT hasn't had a problem with it either. I'm considering running prime 95 as well, but I really don't see the point. Highest load temp was only 56 Celsius with my Corsair AIO. Not too bad.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> How much SOC did it take?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much at all. Like a .02 bump. I set the dynamic VCore offset to .09 and that took it from the stock 1.225 up to 1.315. It's been stable since and OCCT hasn't had a problem with it either. I'm considering running prime 95 as well, but I really don't see the point. Highest load temp was only 56 Celsius with my Corsair AIO. Not too bad.
Click to expand...

Not bad.

SOC Voltage doesn't really need to be tested well. It's more often VCore that is helping the clocks anyways.

What I do is test the lowest VSOC that boots to BIOS and Windows at a certain Memory clock, bump it by 0.025 and hold it there. No point hammering it to 1.1 and over.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not bad.
> 
> SOC Voltage doesn't really need to be tested well. It's more often VCore that is helping the clocks anyways.
> 
> What I do is test the lowest VSOC that boots to BIOS and Windows at a certain Memory clock, bump it by 0.025 and hold it there. No point hammering it to 1.1 and over.


Cool, and thanks again for your help.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not bad.
> 
> SOC Voltage doesn't really need to be tested well. It's more often VCore that is helping the clocks anyways.
> 
> What I do is test the lowest VSOC that boots to BIOS and Windows at a certain Memory clock, bump it by 0.025 and hold it there. No point hammering it to 1.1 and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, and thanks again for your help.
Click to expand...

No worries bud


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depending on your memory kit. Most I have seen does 2666 with ease.


It used to run at 2666 just fine until the latest bios...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depending on your memory kit. Most I have seen does 2666 with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> It used to run at 2666 just fine until the latest bios...
Click to expand...

Haven't followed much of your update process to actually tell what went wrong.

Maybe try reflashing.


----------



## Socko1965

Wow, no posts in over 2 days. A new BIOS would be nice.


----------



## Radical Vision

Well what to say someone, all is said in all pages before...
I did speak with Gigabyte support, asking for better heatsink on the K7, to see if they will do something about it.

Better see to upgrade the cooling on your K7, bcuz the stock cooling on VRM sucks. I will put at some point x3 fans, but no time + need to get Thermal Grizzly to change the MX-2 paste on the CPU, still im sure it will not change much the temperatures...

What im waiting now is RX Vega


----------



## Floyd31

new softbrick this morning for me.
the fourth in 2 month.....


----------



## mus1mus

What code are you guys getting when this "softbrick" happen?


----------



## aberrero

-


----------



## xrelic

can someone let me know on this board when you enable raid mode in bios is that just a single controller for all sata connections cause i installed linux on another drive and it does not boot into it unless i change from raid to ahci


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Well what to say someone, all is said in all pages before...
> I did speak with Gigabyte support, asking for better heatsink on the K7, to see if they will do something about it.
> 
> Better see to upgrade the cooling on your K7, bcuz the stock cooling on VRM sucks. I will put at some point x3 fans, but no time + need to get Thermal Grizzly to change the MX-2 paste on the CPU, still im sure it will not change much the temperatures...
> 
> What im waiting now is RX Vega


What problems are you having with the VRM? Gigabyte has a 3 year warranty.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrelic*
> 
> can someone let me know on this board when you enable raid mode in bios is that just a single controller for all sata connections cause i installed linux on another drive and it does not boot into it unless i change from raid to ahci


SATA Ports 0-3 is one channel.
SATA Ports 4-7is another.

If you set to RAID MODE on either Channel, make sure you install the non-member drive on another. I haven't tried yet tho.


----------



## xrelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> SATA Ports 0-3 is one channel.
> SATA Ports 4-7is another.
> 
> If you set to RAID MODE on either Channel, make sure you install the non-member drive on another. I haven't tried yet tho.


Ty very much will give it a try gotta figure out the wires lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrelic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> SATA Ports 0-3 is one channel.
> SATA Ports 4-7is another.
> 
> If you set to RAID MODE on either Channel, make sure you install the non-member drive on another. I haven't tried yet tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Ty very much will give it a try gotta figure out the wires lol
Click to expand...

No worries.









Again, havent had a chance to test. But pretty much the case on most motherboards with SATA ports driven by different controllers.


----------



## xrelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, havent had a chance to test. But pretty much the case on most motherboards with SATA ports driven by different controllers.


well i think its just one controller disconnected my system and followed the cables and the drives were setup in proper order however the problem remains is there another option that i need to change in the bios or something well i can see them in windows anyways i might just have to go to newegg and buy one of those sata pci cards maybe that will fix the problem


----------



## mus1mus

Is the RAID created on a different board?

I can see 4 being members of a RAID Array, 3 are non-RAID.

Which Drive you wanna boot on?

Have you tried the Boot Priorities?


----------



## xrelic

the 64gb drive has a linux partition that i can boot with raid off on the controller


----------



## xrelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is the RAID created on a different board?
> 
> I can see 4 being members of a RAID Array, 3 are non-RAID.
> 
> Which Drive you wanna boot on?
> 
> Have you tried the Boot Priorities?


the 64gb drive has a linux partition that i can boot with raid off on the controller


----------



## mus1mus

Is that Drive not selectable on Boot Priority Tab when RAID is enabled? If so, that's weird.


----------



## Floyd31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What code are you guys getting when this "softbrick" happen?


don't think to look at this.








next time.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What problems are you having with the VRM? Gigabyte has a 3 year warranty.


I don`t have problems, my VRM is cool die to great case air flow. My problem is that Gigabyte did use some inferior and small heatsink to cool the VRM, there is the problem. Still i will fix it by putting industrial fans there, and they will cool the things, bcuz is shame so good board to have this heatsink..


----------



## Hogesyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> I don`t have problems, my VRM is cool die to great case air flow. My problem is that Gigabyte did use some inferior and small heatsink to cool the VRM, there is the problem. Still i will fix it by putting industrial fans there, and they will cool the things, bcuz is shame so good board to have this heatsink..


It's a shame really. The current heatsink has the heatpipe hole drilled in as well, why not just add a bit of copper cost and improve it a ton?



http://imgur.com/sH7ay

 (2nd image)


----------



## Radical Vision

The problem here is i did read in some place Gigabyte did slaw the intel based Aorus board the heatsink over the AM4 Aorus, die to no time for them to make the mobo bcuz of the fast AMD launch of Ryzen. And here is the "the work of art" VRM cooling without even a heatpipe...
If AMD did launch Ryzen without rushing, im sure Gigabyte was going to make better VRM cooling, just look on GTX 1080TI Aorus Extreme is insane cooling on this card, so it just don`t make any sense for them to put this crap on the K7.....


----------



## Floyd31

no heatpipe ?
it's silly by gigabyte..... pfff


----------



## kushorange

My VRM's never get above 75c. They will breifly hit 73-74 at times but mainly stay between 66-72c under 100% load.

https://i.imgur.com/DrNoKWB.png


----------



## Radical Vision

And how you cool them is the question, bcuz mine are going to above 50c under GTA V on 50% case fans and no fans on the VRM for now.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> And how you cool them is the question, bcuz mine are going to above 50c under GTA V on 50% case fans and no fans on the VRM for now.


Safe operating range for VRM is up to 125c. Your worried about nothing. You could not kill the VRM if you tried. The VRM is foolproof for everyone for 3 years 24/7.


----------



## Scottland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floyd31*
> 
> new softbrick this morning for me.
> the fourth in 2 month.....


Another for me today, can't be bothered with this now - gonna try my luck with something else.


----------



## Radical Vision

I know VRMs are ok up to above 100c. Is not about that is about to get the temperatures way cooler that is possible, so it will last all components way longer, bcuz i like to save my hardware i did pay for.
So why to have VRM temperatures of about 60c if i can lower them under 50c with fans, or the Zen processor to have 60c under load if i can lower them down to 50+ and not more then 55. Is all all about getting best temperature as low as possible, and i have too silent mode on the all fans on 20% meaning the things are getting +15c more on all, so they need more cooling. The chipset is above 40c i will like to see it under 40c, not bcuz it will melt, but bcuz i want it that way...
A hot PC is not a happy PC, a cooled PC is happy one, and an very cooled PC is more then a happy one







...


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> I know VRMs are ok up to above 100c. Is not about that is about to get the temperatures way cooler that is possible, so it will last all components way longer, bcuz i like to save my hardware i did pay for.
> So why to have VRM temperatures of about 60c if i can lower them under 50c with fans, or the Zen processor to have 60c under load if i can lower them down to 50+ and not more then 55. Is all all about getting best temperature as low as possible, and i have too silent mode on the all fans on 20% meaning the things are getting +15c more on all, so they need more cooling. The chipset is above 40c i will like to see it under 40c, not bcuz it will melt, but bcuz i want it that way...
> A hot PC is not a happy PC, a cooled PC is happy one, and an very cooled PC is more then a happy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should not worry, I have had PC without heatsinks on the VRM that lasted overclocked forever. I had some of my PCs for 5 years then sold them. A PC is a appliance like dryer refrigerator air condition. Automotive, motorcycles micro electronics run at 125c all the time and they have 5 year warranty's.

Folks don't have worry about it the engineers have them covered, they make the VRM output regulated to temperature. Like I said before you could do nothing to the VRM just case air flow and the VRM will live past it's usefulness. ~4.9 million Gigabyte motherboards sold in one quarter and your one post saying there not cooling the VRM's well enough. I have not seen any problems with Gigabyte VRM in the past or now.

Silicon Chip is durable like a frying pan, It gets hot enough to work well and not to hot so it won't vaporize or melt.


----------



## Radical Vision

I know that, i did for fact never had any AMD processor that got heat issues, all of them are cooled and even quiet. Even the FX8350 that did burn lot of boards and PSUs did manage to have dead silence when was in my case, and not overheat die to great assembled cooling..

But im fanatic, i want everything to be on best possible way, even now i don`t need VRM fans or chipset one, but i will put them bcuz i want them to be even more cool. And the thermal paste is Arctic MX-2 is great paste 30 grams, i have use it since 3 years and more for my older systems and projects, and now i have from that paste on the Zen, and i will buy thermal gryzzly kryonaut, just to lower even more the temperatures. Do i need all this fans and spending money on better paste, hell no but i want to have as cool as possible parts...


----------



## mafio

Did anyone notice how with BIOS version F4D (I suppose AGESA 1.0.0.6) and F4 (AGESA 1.0.0.6a) it is much much harder to overclock the CPU?
Using BIOS F3 and F4A I was able to run the 1700x clocked at 3.8 GHz stable with 1.25 volt, now for the same frequency I need ~1.3 volt (or even more).
Same thing for memory overclocking, F4D I can use 33.33 memory multiplier no problem while with BIOS version F4 I can't even use 32.00 anymore.

Edit: yesterday I had, for the second time, the infamous "4d" error after loading a BIOS profile I used since forever.
Had to pull the battery and wait 30 minutes.


----------



## mus1mus

None.

Maybe your previous OC has not been tested much to expose it's instability.

As for the RAM, try not to go straight to 3200. 2666 - 2933 - 3200


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> None.
> 
> Maybe your previous OC has not been tested much to expose it's instability.
> 
> As for the RAM, try not to go straight to 3200. 2666 - 2933 - 3200


BIOS F4a I did 6+ hours of prime95 at 3.8 GHz 1.25 volt, I am pretty confident it was quite stable.
Same overclock with BIOS F4 and I need ~1.3 volt.
The only thing that changed is ambient temperature, it went from 22/23° C to 27/28° C, CPU temperature never exceed 75° C anyway.

Same thing with RAM overclock, before I was able to boot straight to 33.33, right now 32.00 is a no go.
I guess having to go step by step is not really a viable option if I intend to use let's say 32.00 memory multiplier for my daily use overclock.
This is weird.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> None.
> 
> Maybe your previous OC has not been tested much to expose it's instability.
> 
> As for the RAM, try not to go straight to 3200. 2666 - 2933 - 3200
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS F4a I did 6+ hours of prime95 at 3.8 GHz 1.25 volt, I am pretty confident it was quite stable.
> Same overclock with BIOS F4 and I need ~1.3 volt.
> The only thing that changed is ambient temperature, it went from 22/23° C to 27/28° C, CPU temperature never exceed 75° C anyway.
> 
> Same thing with RAM overclock, before I was able to boot straight to 33.33, right now 32.00 is a no go.
> I guess having to go step by step is not really a viable option if I intend to use let's say 32.00 memory multiplier for my daily use overclock.
> This is weird.
Click to expand...

You only need to do a step to step RAM for it to train on a new settings. After that, it will not be an issue.

Temps is pretty crucial at some point. Don't have to be core. VRMs and such.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You only need to do a step to step RAM for it to train on a new settings. After that, it will not be an issue.
> 
> Temps is pretty crucial at some point. Don't have to be core. VRMs and such.


The only thing I can think of is higher CPU temperature influencing overclock, everything else is well below safe limits, even under prime95 VRM temperature do not exceed 60° C for example.
When I tested 6+ hours prime95 stable I suppose CPU temperature was 5 to 10° C cooler.
That's the only difference, other than BIOS version of course.


----------



## kushorange

Does anyone have any advice for tightening these timings? Using Flare-X 3200mhz memory.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for tightening these timings? Using Flare-X 3200mhz memory.


voltage, soc, procodt? bdie kits love volts. by which I mean they respond well to voltages up to the max amd suggests at 1.5vdimm though evidence suggests above 1.45vdimm there are far fewer gains .


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for tightening these timings? Using Flare-X 3200mhz memory.


Start with

TRRD_S - 4
TRRD_L - 6
TRDRD_SCL - 3 or 2 if doable
TWRWR_SCL - 3 or 2 if doable

You might also try 14-13-13-13-1T


----------



## kushorange

@yendor I'm running 1.4v on the memory. I was at 1.38v but upped it to 1.4v on these new settings just now. Prodct is 60ohm. SOC is 1.135v .

@mus1mus Thanks!

Current settings are now


----------



## AlphaC

Saw this album on reddit:


http://imgur.com/sH7ay


EKWB X370 Aorus Monoblock mini review(using [email protected])

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/6oegb8/ekwb_x370_aorus_monoblock_mini_reviewusing/
> *tldr: If you already have a custom loop, and lack a AM4 compatible block, get it. C6H with the better heatsink, probably will not need the C6H variant of this, if you have nice ambient temp and don't mind 70-80°C VRM temp, you don't need this either.
> 
> First off, this block is huge, probably more copper than even some of EKWB GPU block. Comparing with Supremacy EVO, the CPU get a 3-4°C Max Temp reduction in IBT, VRM get a solid 21°C reduction(80°C to 59°C), SOC VRM even though on the same block, does not seems to be affected by the rest of the temp(thanks to the huge copper plate probably). This block will cover the CPU RGB header, you need a angled adapter(not included) if you wish to use this header, if not you need to find a nice way to run the RGB connector to the bottom of the motherboard.
> 
> Would have been nice if EKWB had put more thoughts on the RGB header design, which they can either provide an angled 4 pin adapter or a splitter to use the shroud rgb connector. If you are planning to buy this block do keep this in mind and order the necessary parts for custom mod if you wish to have nice cable routing.
> 
> The stock VRM heatsink would have perform much better if they had added a heatpipe to link the two sets together and what's with the shroud covering almost the entire block? The heatsink itself already has the cutout for the heatpipe too. Either way they could have done a much better job at the cooling if they are willing to have some cosmetic sacrifices.


Basically the VRM heatsink is really the culprit.


----------



## BramSLI1

I have encountered a strange issue. I ran Sisoft Sandra's hardware info tool on my CPU and it locked up my PC. After having to do a hard restart I'm now having issues accessing basic Windows settings. I'm running Windows 10 64 bit and the task manager won't come up, I can't get into the system settings at all, my ethernet ports and wireless adapter have been disabled, and the post LED is displaying 24. I've set everything back to optimized defaults in the BIOS and still no joy. Any ideas?

Okay, I reset the CMOS and now everything seems to be back to normal. That's also after resetting all of my overclock settings as well. I'm still getting that 24 post code, but the manual just says it's for memory initialization. If I'm reading that right? Let's see if anything happens again, but as of right now I'm not going to touch Sisoft again.


----------



## Worldwin

Well guys my K7 has died again. The mobo no longer has *any* LED's active and i swapped out my PSU to check if that was the culprit. Seems that there is the potential that the ram OC (stilt's timings) and it may have killed the mobo as it no longer works. It worked prior to me going to sleep but now nada.


----------



## Radical Vision

Is more likely to be dead bios, the RAM can`t kill a mobo....


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Is more likely to be dead bios, the RAM can`t kill a mobo....


If it was dead bios it would auto swap to backup. Mobo is dead because all leds are down. Cant even use the power button on mobo.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> If it was dead bios it would auto swap to backup. Mobo is dead because all leds are down. Cant even use the power button on mobo.


Remove the cmos battery after plugging out the power and do a clear cmos as well before you try again.


----------



## Radical Vision

I know of cases that broken first bios, corrupt the second one, or better to say even the second bios can fail, or something on the mobo that is related to the x2 bioses and end up soft bricked...
You think the memory clock did kill the mobo, this sounds more like a joke, or some fairy tail.. The Gigabyte Am4 boards are very well build, great components quality (only the VRM heatsink sucks tho), so is not bcuz of bad build quality or bad components. Maybe something did shorted and the mobo die, send it for RMA.

You did say that K7 dyed for second time, first time how did happend, and why ?

Most strange thing for me is, many people complain about broken Gigabyte AM4 boards (specially Aorus 5 and K7), soft briks, dead at no even power to the board, dead from OC, while other people just OC K7 on LN2 or max they can and the board still works...

Did you try to remove the battery, the PSU cord, the CPU, RAM, bcuz some times this did helped me when i did got problems on AM3+ and other platforms.

Are you sure the PSU is working, the PSU power cord is ok, and the 24 pin, 12 pin cable of the PSU are ok ?


----------



## Worldwin

If you read closely I have already stated that i have tested the PSU and it is functioning fine. First time is unrelated as i replaced the board. I say the board is dead because all LED are off. If it was a bricked board the LED showing which bios is active would be lit. Same for the power on button on the mobo. Neither function hence why i do not believe it to be bricked, because if it was bricked the LED would turn on and just enter an endless POST loop.

Already tested cables and what not. Will test CMOS clear however i have no faith in it working. Will report back.

CMOS reset no good.


----------



## mus1mus

Pulled the CMOS Battery for at least 10 mins?


----------



## Radical Vision

Your post reminds me, before some overclocker i know did say his CHVI did get soft brick, he was think its dead. He removed the battery for about 1-2 days, and after that the board did start to works like it use to be. So there is point at removing the battery for long period of time, Zen still have memory and bios related issues...


----------



## Worldwin

Good news it seems clearing CMOS for longer than 1minutes fixed the issue, so you guys were right. Bad news is i have to reassemble the whole rig.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Your post reminds me, before some overclocker i know did say his CHVI did get soft brick, he was think its dead. He removed the battery for about 1-2 days, and after that the board did start to works like it use to be. So there is point at removing the battery for long period of time, Zen still have memory and bios related issues...


All folks need to do is pull the power plug from the wall then Short the CMOS clear pins for a few seconds. The reset procedures are in the manual.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> All folks need to do is pull the power plug from the wall then Short the CMOS clear pins for a few seconds. The reset procedures are in the manual.


And still this with no working at all board did happened to me as well on older systems, bcuz i have lot of old hardware, and even to great overclocker i know. And we know what we are doing, guess what shorting CMOS pins, pressing buttons, removing the battery, *does not* fix bugged boards. They fix after some days of sitting without battery just like that......
It have nothing to do with what is in the manual, that no one reads, it take time to recover to some boards...


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> All folks need to do is pull the power plug from the wall then Short the CMOS clear pins for a few seconds. The reset procedures are in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> And still this with no working at all board did happened to me as well on older systems, bcuz i have lot of old hardware, and even to great overclocker i know. And we know what we are doing, guess what shorting CMOS pins, pressing buttons, removing the battery, *does not* fix bugged boards. They fix after some days of sitting without battery just like that......
> It have nothing to do with what is in the manual, that no one reads, it take time to recover to some boards...
Click to expand...

That is because you did not pull the power cord from the wall first.







I have yet not to help some one in this thread with the procedure in the manual. Discharging the CMOS is all that needs to be accomplished.


----------



## Floyd31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Good news it seems clearing CMOS for longer than 1minutes fixed the issue, so you guys were right. Bad news is i have to reassemble the whole rig.


welcome in the marvelous world of "gigabyte softbrick"


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> That is because you did not pull the power cord from the wall first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet not to help some one in this thread with the procedure in the manual. Discharging the CMOS is all that needs to be accomplished.


Really what a joke, seems you was here next to me and to the other guy to see what nabs we are great hardware professor...
Why to use the CMOS jumper if the front panel power button does this better ?
Last years i did start to know what is the hardware failure, by just looking and thinking for a second..
A friend did got his PC bugged, and asked for help. I did get his pc and it was starting with black screen, i did not even check the error beeps, just did run it x2 times, and i figure out to change the memory slots, guess what it did run perfectly fine, and i did this only by looking the pc, not the manuals, like you, and not even the beep codes bcuz i don`t even need to do this..

Before years i did have x3 old EpoX 462 boards, and they was precious to me, die to not having back then better ones. They all was broken starting black screen, i did get forth Epox board, and i did how swap on them all, and guess what they did become alive, strange, maybe i was need to remove the battery (and to leave the power cord on the PSU), short CMOS and wait, maybe that was going to fix them.........

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floyd31*
> 
> welcome in the marvelous world of "gigabyte softbrick"


Gigabyte seems to have bigger bios related issues, then asus and asrock, MSI.... They will fix this crap in some time, im still thinking this soft brick is happend by maybe part of the bios got corrupted when flash + some meory kits have issues with Gigabyte bios...


----------



## Floyd31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> im still thinking this soft brick is happend by maybe part of the bios got corrupted when flash + some meory kits have issues with Gigabyte bios...


not for me.
corrupted bios ?

it happened without flash bios on my rig.

memory kit issue ?

my rig works fine during 1 or 2 weeks then suddently, one day, it doesn't want to start without any change the day before.

it comes from something other, but don't know what


----------



## Radical Vision

Is something in the bios for sure, Gigabyte need to fix this crap, i don`t have any issues, but i see many others have, still i think is related to different memory kits and something in the bios, but is mainly from the bios. One kits works fine with the bugged bios, others seems not. I did have this type of crap problems on FX8350 some memory kits did not wanted to work normally, they did give problems and crashes on stock speeds, i change the kits 3 times, and in the end G. Skill did have good chips that the memory controller of the FX and the Formula V did like and was ok. So you can try other memory kit, at least for now bcuz gigabyte will need time to fix this ******ed bios....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> All folks need to do is pull the power plug from the wall then Short the CMOS clear pins for a few seconds. The reset procedures are in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> And still this with no working at all board did happened to me as well on older systems, bcuz i have lot of old hardware, and even to great overclocker i know. And we know what we are doing, guess what shorting CMOS pins, pressing buttons, removing the battery, *does not* fix bugged boards. They fix after some days of sitting without battery just like that......
> It have nothing to do with what is in the manual, that no one reads, it take time to recover to some boards...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because you did not pull the power cord from the wall first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet not to help some one in this thread with the procedure in the manual. Discharging the CMOS is all that needs to be accomplished.
Click to expand...

Believe me shorting CMOS Clear button for a few seconds will not fix BIOS Corruption issues.

I have to leave it Off without the Battery, go down for a stick or two, come back and reattach things.


----------



## Floyd31

when i have soft brick, i made this :

- put power supply on 0
- unplug power supply
- stop battery (during 5 mn minimum)
- clear cmos
- unplug the ram stick farest the cpu
- move the nearest on the left (nearest the cpu)
- put battery
- plug power chord
- put power supply on 1

start windows

power off windows, then reinstall the rams sticks normally, start windows.

power off windows, power on the rig, go to bios and make what you want.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> All folks need to do is pull the power plug from the wall then Short the CMOS clear pins for a few seconds. The reset procedures are in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> And still this with no working at all board did happened to me as well on older systems, bcuz i have lot of old hardware, and even to great overclocker i know. And we know what we are doing, guess what shorting CMOS pins, pressing buttons, removing the battery, *does not* fix bugged boards. They fix after some days of sitting without battery just like that......
> It have nothing to do with what is in the manual, that no one reads, it take time to recover to some boards...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because you did not pull the power cord from the wall first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet not to help some one in this thread with the procedure in the manual. Discharging the CMOS is all that needs to be accomplished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me shorting CMOS Clear button for a few seconds will not fix BIOS Corruption issues.
> 
> I have to leave it Off without the Battery, go down for a stick or two, come back and reattach things.
Click to expand...

You just can't short out the CMOS Clear button for a few seconds that will not work. first you have to unplug the PC from the wall then short out the CMOS Clear button for a few seconds.


----------



## Socko1965

My K7 has been doing good now for awhile, then out of the blue, I'm getting the mystery code 24.


----------



## Radical Vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> You just can't short out the CMOS Clear button for a few seconds that will not work. first you have to unplug the PC from the wall then short out the CMOS Clear button for a few seconds.


Thanks for clearing this out, i did not know i need to remove my power cable, damn i did even think to remove the battery while the computer run, and to short the CMOS while i listen music/playing games. I did even think next time when i buy Radeon Vega RX to not power off the machine, and just to take out my current GPU and to slap the Vega RX while the machine run, why to waste time powering off, removing power cables, and turning PSU switch >0.........

You was really, really helpful, what i was going to do without your genius mind........
How the hell did i even build my own pc, and choose the right parts without your advises...
I was originally think to put 7700K on K7 board, just bcuz both have 7 on them and i will install the CPU with a hammer, and i ill put one DDR4 memory on the M2 slot, and an ATA disk on the sata...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> All folks need to do is pull the power plug from the wall then Short the CMOS clear pins for a few seconds. The reset procedures are in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> And still this with no working at all board did happened to me as well on older systems, bcuz i have lot of old hardware, and even to great overclocker i know. And we know what we are doing, guess what shorting CMOS pins, pressing buttons, removing the battery, *does not* fix bugged boards. They fix after some days of sitting without battery just like that......
> It have nothing to do with what is in the manual, that no one reads, it take time to recover to some boards...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because you did not pull the power cord from the wall first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet not to help some one in this thread with the procedure in the manual. Discharging the CMOS is all that needs to be accomplished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me shorting CMOS Clear button for a few seconds will not fix BIOS Corruption issues.
> 
> I have to leave it Off without the Battery, go down for a stick or two, come back and reattach things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't short out the CMOS Clear button for a few seconds that will not work. first you have to unplug the PC from the wall then short out the CMOS Clear button for a few seconds.
Click to expand...











By the time you get into 4d code, remember what I wrote above.










Ohhh wait - that is a sub-zero error.

Was it E(X) code? Can't remember. I have seen the pattern on these issues. At the very early stages.

My guide even detailed early issues with not getting 3200MHz RAM on early BIOSes. So I think I have dealt with a lot more tweaking than most here using this board.









F(X) was that?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radical Vision*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> You just can't short out the CMOS Clear button for a few seconds that will not work. first you have to unplug the PC from the wall then short out the CMOS Clear button for a few seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing this out, i did not know i need to remove my power cable, damn i did even think to remove the battery while the computer run, and to short the CMOS while i listen music/playing games. I did even think next time when i buy Radeon Vega RX to not power off the machine, and just to take out my current GPU and to slap the Vega RX while the machine run, why to waste time powering off, removing power cables, and turning PSU switch >0.........
> 
> You was really, really helpful, what i was going to do without your genius mind........
> How the hell did i even build my own pc, and choose the right parts without your advises...
> I was originally think to put 7700K on K7 board, just bcuz both have 7 on them and i will install the CPU with a hammer, and i ill put one DDR4 memory on the M2 slot, and an ATA disk on the sata...
Click to expand...

When folks unplug from the wall it drains the capacitors in the PSU and motherboard faster. It's all about draining the CMOS charge.


----------



## mus1mus

That's what I used to think.









Sometimes, it wouldn't budge for 10 minutes FYI.


----------



## BooleanWonder

Hello

Is it possible to overclock on this board and have the CPU change P-states when it's idle? For some reason while I was playing around with the AMD ryzen master it seems to have worked once to clock the CPU down while idle and then jump back to I think it was 3.8 GHz when I ran OCCT. I'm not sure how or why it worked. But when I kept changing more and trying out things it didn't clock down anymore when it was idle. I then used the Bios to overclock the CPU and the cpu doesn't clock down anymore either. Maybe I'm overlooking something.

Also What I haven't figured out is the "normal" setting for the core voltage. It seems to set it to somewhere around 1.34 V I think ? But I have no idea what that setting is supposed to be. Is there an explanation about that somewhere ? So for now I have it set manually to 1.34 V and the CPU is chugging along happily at 3.8 GHz.

PS: I only went back about 100 Pages, I so if my questions were answered before that, I didn't see them. Seems you are all busy trying to beat your ram into submission.


----------



## kushorange

If you apply an offset voltage, it will still downclock and downvolt at idle. It is what I use.

I am currently at 3.85ghz on a 1700 with 3333mhz memory.

I use a dynamic voltage of +0.0175 or so with Extreme LLC. This gives me around 1550mhz idle at 0.9v, gaming is around 1.32v, and OCCT/P95/Super Heavy load will push it 1.365v.

This gives me very nice temps under idle/gaming easily being under 60c with a d15. Running p95 will push it to around 73c-75c after an hour at 1.365v.

I can take a screenshot of my settings if you want. You have to change voltage to "normal" to enable the offset underneath it.


----------



## BooleanWonder

Ah is that what "normal" does?

It would be nice if you could make a picture. I assume you mean the voltage on "normal" and then the setting below it to +0.0175 ?

Edit: It seems that as soon as I touch the multiplier, any kind of down clocking gets disabled. I set the voltage to normal or auto and the CPU clocks down just fine when on the "auto " multiplier but does not when it's set.


----------



## Nighthog

When the multiplier gets stuck you usually have to do a cmos clear to get a return of functionality.

Messing around in bios can cause some bugs when not using "stable" settings and such usually ending with borked CnQ or stuck multi.

This stuff I see mostly happen when messing with memory I've noted. Currently my CnQ function is not working from when I started to do various memory timing changes. Haven't bothered to do a clear cmos yet, but it is what will fix it.


----------



## mafio

First time I really try to push with the overclock and after 45min/1 hour the damn thing is already stuck on 4d.
Most of the time was also spent doing manual clear CMOS because apparently recovery after a failed overclock is not a thing with these gigabyte boards.
I was even thinking of putting the CPU on cold, but I guess I better spend my time doing something else given the fact that this piece of **** cannot even overclock for more than 1 hour at ambient temperature.
This is frustrating, I did not pay 240 € for this ****.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> First time I really try to push with the overclock and after 45min/1 hour the damn thing is already stuck on 4d.
> Most of the time was also spent doing manual clear CMOS because apparently recovery after a failed overclock is not a thing with these gigabyte boards.
> I was even thinking of putting the CPU on cold, but I guess I better spend my time doing something else given the fact that this piece of **** cannot even overclock for more than 1 hour at ambient temperature.
> This is frustrating, I did not pay 240 € for this ****.


Can you describe your issues?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you describe your issues?


It is the same issue everyone has been having since launch: every once in a while the board decides to kill herself, to bring her back to life one has to pull the power cord from PSU, remove the battery and wait half an hour.
This time even after half an hour this piece of **** still does not work, stuck on post error code 4d.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you describe your issues?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same issue everyone has been having since launch: every once in a while the board decides to kill herself, to bring her back to life one has to pull the power cord from PSU, remove the battery and wait half an hour.
> This time even after half an hour this piece of **** still does not work, stuck on post error code 4d.
Click to expand...

ahh. 4d.

Let me check my brain on that issue.

Try this:

Power it on, if stuck on 4d, Press the mobo Power Button to force shutdown.
After that, Press OC Button > Press CMOS_SW > Press Reset Switch. Retry the process til you get out of the issue..

or

Press Reset again and again til the Debug LED goes out of 4D Code.

These are not proven method. But I would randomly use them for 4d Code.

*4d* AFAIK happens on below 10C Temps. Especially when you change Memory Straps.
Have had like more than a handful on a benching session with just Ice-Bathed Rads.

And you are right, Pulling out CMOS Battery CANNOT FIX that ISSUE.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ahh. 4d.
> 
> Let me check my brain on that issue.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Power it on, if stuck on 4d, Press the mobo Power Button to force shutdown.
> After that, Press OC Button > Press CMOS_SW > Press Reset Switch. Retry the process til you get out of the issue..
> 
> or
> 
> Press Reset again and again til the Debug LED goes out of 4D Code.
> 
> These are not proven method. But I would randomly use them for 4d Code.
> 
> *4d* AFAIK happens on below 10C Temps. Especially when you change Memory Straps.
> Have had like more than a handful on a benching session with just Ice-Bathed Rads.
> 
> And you are right, Pulling out CMOS Battery CANNOT FIX that ISSUE.


My bad, it was 4b, not 4d error code.
Anyway, I saw it 4 or 5 times in the past few months.
A couple of times I came back home just to find out that the mobo would not post and is stuck on 4b error code.
Funny thing is that those two times the CPU was at stock frequency, no insane voltages, only 29.33 or 32.00 strap was used.
To make it come back to life I always pulled the battery, power cord and waited half an hour or so. Always did the trick for me.

Maybe I get this uncommon error because I run DR 16GB dimms.
Next time I will try your method so I can skip the tedious "pull the battery, power cord and wait half an hour".


----------



## mus1mus

4d or 4b. Whatever. As long as it starts with 4, you're in uncommon shet.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4d or 4b. Whatever. As long as it starts with 4, you're in uncommon shet.


Double side Micron C9BGN, I guess I have a pretty uncommon setup, that might explain the uncommon error codes.
Now it works again by the way, lets see for how many minutes before the next 4b.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4d or 4b. Whatever. As long as it starts with 4, you're in uncommon shet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double side Micron C9BGN, I guess I have a pretty uncommon setup, that might explain the uncommon error codes.
> Now it works again by the way, lets see for how many minutes before the next 4b.
Click to expand...

I have used Microns on this mobo. Albeit - single sided ones.
Those same sticks wont run at the same speed on my CH6 FWIW. But I am not gonna say that is the cause.









I have been tweaking the CH6 today as I can't get it to dial the same RAM clocks I was able to get in the K7. Endless bootlops as well. (Gotta check the Code) But I was able to do 3466 unstable on 4 sticks before going home. Previously not even bootable. And was able to pinpoint the cause.

I will try to delve into it tomorrow and maybe switch back to the K7 to verify those 4 timings / settings as I was pretty sure the K7 handled them quite fine.

Not sure if you have touched those but worth a try.








I am talking about Sub Timings with SD and DD. What values do have in there?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have used Microns on this mobo. Albeit - single sided ones.
> Those same sticks wont run at the same speed on my CH6 FWIW. But I am not gonna say that is the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been tweaking the CH6 today as I can't get it to dial the same RAM clocks I was able to get in the K7. Endless bootlops as well. (Gotta check the Code) But I was able to do 3466 unstable on 4 sticks before going home. Previously not even bootable. And was able to pinpoint the cause.
> 
> I will try to delve into it tomorrow and maybe switch back to the K7 to verify those 4 timings / settings as I was pretty sure the K7 handled them quite fine.
> 
> Not sure if you have touched those but worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Sub Timings with SD and DD. What values do have in there?


This is what I am currently running:

Code:



Code:


PRIME95      /
GSAT    /
SP 32M  /
TAMB    28.5
BIOS Vers       F4d
Profile  38g3200m16c-te
CPU Multi       38x
MEM Multi       32.00
CH & RK int.        enabled
GearDown mode   disabled
Bkgroupsw       enabled
C&Q, CS, T  enabled
CLDO_VDDP       auto
VCORE   Normal - 0.025
VCORE delta     1.320-1.356
VSOC    1
CPU VDD18       1.8
CPU VDDP        +0.0
VDIMM   1.4
DDRVPP  2.5
DRAM term       ½
LLC     Normal & normal
CPU TEMP Linux  80
CAS     16
tRCDRD  20
TtRCDWR 14
tRP     14
tRAS    36
tRC     72
tWR     17
tCWL    14
tRRD_S  4
tRRD_L  6
tWTR_S  3
tWTR_L  9
tRFC    512
tRFC2   320
tRFC4   200
tRTP    9
tFAW    16
tCMD    1T
ProcODT 53.3
tRCPAGE auto
tRDWR   auto
tRDRDSC auto
tRDRDDD auto
tRDRD_SCL       2
tWRRD   auto
tWRWRSC auto
tWRWRSD auto
tWRWRDD auto
tWRWR_SCL       2
tCKE    auto
RttNom  auto
RttNom  auto
RttWr   auto
RttPark auto

tRFC and tRC are quite loose but can't really tight them more without loosing performance or stability.
Vcore is high, used to run stable at ~1.25 volt but when the weather wasn't hot as is right now.
"VCORE delta" is the min and max vcore I see when running prime95, everything else should be self explanatory.
If it is easier to read I can share and odt (or xls) file.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have used Microns on this mobo. Albeit - single sided ones.
> Those same sticks wont run at the same speed on my CH6 FWIW. But I am not gonna say that is the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been tweaking the CH6 today as I can't get it to dial the same RAM clocks I was able to get in the K7. Endless bootlops as well. (Gotta check the Code) But I was able to do 3466 unstable on 4 sticks before going home. Previously not even bootable. And was able to pinpoint the cause.
> 
> I will try to delve into it tomorrow and maybe switch back to the K7 to verify those 4 timings / settings as I was pretty sure the K7 handled them quite fine.
> 
> Not sure if you have touched those but worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Sub Timings with SD and DD. What values do have in there?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am currently running:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PRIME95      /
> GSAT    /
> SP 32M  /
> TAMB    28.5
> BIOS Vers       F4d
> Profile  38g3200m16c-te
> CPU Multi       38x
> MEM Multi       32.00
> CH & RK int.        enabled
> GearDown mode   disabled
> Bkgroupsw       enabled
> C&Q, CS, T  enabled
> CLDO_VDDP       auto
> VCORE   Normal - 0.025
> VCORE delta     1.320-1.356
> VSOC    1
> CPU VDD18       1.8
> CPU VDDP        +0.0
> VDIMM   1.4
> DDRVPP  2.5
> DRAM term       ½
> LLC     Normal & normal
> CPU TEMP Linux  80
> CAS     16
> tRCDRD  20
> TtRCDWR 14
> tRP     14
> tRAS    36
> tRC     72
> tWR     17
> tCWL    14
> tRRD_S  4
> tRRD_L  6
> tWTR_S  3
> tWTR_L  9
> tRFC    512
> tRFC2   320
> tRFC4   200
> tRTP    9
> tFAW    16
> tCMD    1T
> ProcODT 53.3
> tRCPAGE auto
> tRDWR   auto
> tRDRDSC auto
> tRDRDDD auto
> tRDRD_SCL       2
> tWRRD   auto
> tWRWRSC auto
> tWRWRSD auto
> tWRWRDD auto
> tWRWR_SCL       2
> tCKE    auto
> RttNom  auto
> RttNom  auto
> RttWr   auto
> RttPark auto
> 
> tRFC and tRC are quite loose but can't really tight them more without loosing performance or stability.
> Vcore is high, used to run stable at ~1.25 volt but when the weather wasn't hot as is right now.
> "VCORE delta" is the min and max vcore I see when running prime95, everything else should be self explanatory.
> If it is easier to read I can share and odt (or xls) file.
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Those primaries look suspicious. Maybe just try CASL +-1 (wishful) or 2 (best case) on those.









Not saying they are. I just have more luck with non-B-Die kits with those.

Looking good there actually. SCLs are good too if they don't take a hit on stability.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm. Those primaries look suspicious. Maybe just try CASL +-1 or 2 on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying they are. I just have more luck with non-B-Die kits with those.
> 
> Looking good there actually. SCLs are good too if they don't take a hit on stability.


I did ~6 hour prime95 blend with custom 31000 MB of RAM used with those settings on BIOS F4d, I was trying to do the same with BIOS F4 but I cannot make it post for the life of me using the 32.00 memory multiplier.
Looser timings and subtimings does not help either, enabling Geardown and Command Rate 2t somehow make it a bit more stable but not enough to load the OS anyway (usually I got stuck on b2).
Primaries are strange, I was also surprised they worked fine.
First DDR4 kit I use (been out of the loop for 4 or 5 years) but I never had anything like that before with DDR, DDR2 or DDR3 (and I tested my fair share of dimms and chips).
After fiddling with BIOS F4 for 45 min / 1 hour I got the 4b error code.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm. Those primaries look suspicious. Maybe just try CASL +-1 or 2 on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying they are. I just have more luck with non-B-Die kits with those.
> 
> Looking good there actually. SCLs are good too if they don't take a hit on stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did ~6 hour prime95 blend with custom 31000 MB of RAM used with those settings on BIOS F4d, I was trying to do the same with BIOS F4 but I cannot make it post for the life of me using the 32.00 memory multiplier.
> Looser timings and subtimings does not help either, enabling Geardown and Command Rate 2t somehow make it a bit more stable but not enough to load the OS anyway (usually I got stuck on b2).
> Primaries are strange, I was also surprised they worked fine.
> First DDR4 kit I use (been out of the loop for 4 or 5 years) but I never had anything like that before with DDR, DDR2 or DDR3 (and I tested my fair share of dimms and chips).
> After fiddling with BIOS F4 for 45 min / 1 hour I got the 4b error code.
Click to expand...

Ugh. 4b again just now?

Best I have done on Microns is 3200 @ 18-20-20-20-1T 4*8GB during F2 and F1 days.

Cheapo Kingston and G-Skill Hynix at 3200 C16-18-18-18-1T same 4*8GB.

Booting into the BIOS and not loading the OS is sometimes SOC Voltage related. You can also try that.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ugh. 4b again just now?
> 
> Best I have done on Microns is 3200 @ 18-20-20-20-1T 4*8GB during F2 and F1 days.
> 
> Cheapo Kingston and G-Skill Hynix at 3200 C16-18-18-18-1T same 4*8GB.
> 
> Booting into the BIOS and not loading the OS is sometimes SOC Voltage related. You can also try that.


No no, last error 4b and "dead" motherboard I had was a couple of hours ago when I posted my rant here.
Now I am back to BIOS F4d using the settings I posted in the previous page, same settings on F4 are a no go.
I would like to try some more DDR4 and different ICs but 2x16 GB kits are way too expensive for my liking at the moment.

Thank you for your help.

edit: on F4 when using 32.00 memory multiplier I can make it to BIOS splash screen but it hangs before I can even enter the BIOS.
I am starting to think it has something to do with the newer AGESA and Micron ICs not being a priority.
I can't blame them really, there is not a single decent overclocking memory kit equipped with these ICs except maybe for some uber expensive Crucial Ballistix.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you describe your issues?
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same issue everyone has been having since launch: every once in a while the board decides to kill herself, to bring her back to life one has to pull the power cord from PSU, remove the battery and wait half an hour.
> This time even after half an hour this piece of **** still does not work, stuck on post error code 4d.
Click to expand...

When you get a no POST have you tried pulling the power cord then clear CMOS if that does not work remove battery short negative and plus terminals.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> When you get a no POST have you tried pulling the power cord then clear CMOS if that does not work remove battery short negative and plus terminals.


Sometime just clearing CMOS does the trick, some other times I have to pull the power cord, remove the battery and wait.
This board does not make sense to me, I don't think I ever had to deal with such a ****ty platform before.
The CPU itself is good, everything else...


----------



## suhi

Do you guys think gigabyte will release revision 2 with wifi and vrm "fix" ? soon ?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suhi*
> 
> Do you guys think gigabyte will release revision 2 with wifi and vrm "fix" ? soon ?


I hope not, that would mean that the current motherboard lineup will be pretty much discontinued.
Say goodbye to new BIOS and such.


----------



## BramSLI1

I have no clue about this one and maybe someone here has an idea of what to do about this. A few days ago I ran the Sisoft Sandra's hardware info utility and it locked up my system. I had to do a hard restart. When it restarted I couldn't get into the system settings, task manager, many of my folders, and my wireless WiFi adapter and both LAN ports were disabled. It wasn't until I unplugged the system and left it unplugged for a few minutes before restarting it that everything worked normally again. I think I might have also updated Windows that same day, so I don't know if that could have something to do with it as well. Any ideas?


----------



## mus1mus

It's either your OC that went berserk when Sisoft pushed it to it's knees.

Unstable OC can corrupt the BIOS.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> This is what I am currently running:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PRIME95      /
> GSAT    /
> SP 32M  /
> TAMB    28.5
> BIOS Vers       F4d
> Profile  38g3200m16c-te
> CPU Multi       38x
> MEM Multi       32.00
> CH & RK int.        enabled
> GearDown mode   disabled
> Bkgroupsw       enabled
> C&Q, CS, T  enabled
> CLDO_VDDP       auto
> VCORE   Normal - 0.025
> VCORE delta     1.320-1.356
> VSOC    1
> CPU VDD18       1.8
> CPU VDDP        +0.0
> VDIMM   1.4
> DDRVPP  2.5
> DRAM term       ½
> LLC     Normal & normal
> CPU TEMP Linux  80
> CAS     16
> tRCDRD  20
> TtRCDWR 14
> tRP     14
> tRAS    36
> tRC     72
> tWR     17
> tCWL    14
> tRRD_S  4
> tRRD_L  6
> tWTR_S  3
> tWTR_L  9
> tRFC    512
> tRFC2   320
> tRFC4   200
> tRTP    9
> tFAW    16
> tCMD    1T
> ProcODT 53.3
> tRCPAGE auto
> tRDWR   auto
> tRDRDSC auto
> tRDRDDD auto
> tRDRD_SCL       2
> tWRRD   auto
> tWRWRSC auto
> tWRWRSD auto
> tWRWRDD auto
> tWRWR_SCL       2
> tCKE    auto
> RttNom  auto
> RttNom  auto
> RttWr   auto
> RttPark auto
> 
> tRFC and tRC are quite loose but can't really tight them more without loosing performance or stability.
> Vcore is high, used to run stable at ~1.25 volt but when the weather wasn't hot as is right now.
> "VCORE delta" is the min and max vcore I see when running prime95, everything else should be self explanatory.
> If it is easier to read I can share and odt (or xls) file.


Quite odd timings I would say.

I use Micron D9RGQ chips, dual rank.. Gotten them 3200Mhz stable. XMP doesn't work, need manual timings and lots of voltage.
I need between 1.450-1.480V depending on how tight timings I run for 3200Mhz.

I can mention some things that are NO for me that you have in your settings up there.
tRDRD_SCL & tWRWR_SCL can't be low as 2 for me. They need be 6 or 5 and that 5 needs some other timings to match for it to work or else you need to use 6.
tFAW is low for you. I can't run below 24 or i get errors.
tCWL is as well problematic. I can only run it between 10-12 stable. If I use higher numbers I get errors. Mine like it 11 and 12 works with some tweaks to other settings like tWR. tWR can't be lower or close to tCWL. +2-4 or more above seems to work.

You running 16.20.(14).14.36.72... 512 1T ??
I can mention mine D9RGQ are currently the fastest with 13.17.(13).17.30.47....300 1T @ 1.480V.
Some other alternatives I've tested as I arrived to faster and tighter speeds.
14.17.(14).17.40.54... 333 1T @ 1.450V.
16.17.(17).17.40.62...340 [email protected] 1.400V.

I can mention tRP can't be low as 14 for me or I get errors. It could be lower, as in lower than tRCDRD as you have 14 at slower speeds but not @ 3200Mhz.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's either your OC that went berserk when Sisoft pushed it to it's knees.
> 
> Unstable OC can corrupt the BIOS.


I didn't even run the benchmark. I just ran the system analyzer tool. I'll reset my BIOS though when I get home and see if that works. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's either your OC that went berserk when Sisoft pushed it to it's knees.
> 
> Unstable OC can corrupt the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even run the benchmark. I just ran the system analyzer tool. I'll reset my BIOS though when I get home and see if that works. Thanks for the suggestion.
Click to expand...

Haven't Sisoft yet. But I heard it's hard.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> Quite odd timings I would say.
> 
> I use Micron D9RGQ chips, dual rank.. Gotten them 3200Mhz stable. XMP doesn't work, need manual timings and lots of voltage.
> I need between 1.450-1.480V depending on how tight timings I run for 3200Mhz.
> 
> I can mention some things that are NO for me that you have in your settings up there.
> tRDRD_SCL & tWRWR_SCL can't be low as 2 for me. They need be 6 or 5 and that 5 needs some other timings to match for it to work or else you need to use 6.
> tFAW is low for you. I can't run below 24 or i get errors.
> tCWL is as well problematic. I can only run it between 10-12 stable. If I use higher numbers I get errors. Mine like it 11 and 12 works with some tweaks to other settings like tWR. tWR can't be lower or close to tCWL. +2-4 or more above seems to work.
> 
> You running 16.20.(14).14.36.72... 512 1T ??
> I can mention mine D9RGQ are currently the fastest with 13.17.(13).17.30.47....300 1T @ 1.480V.
> Some other alternatives I've tested as I arrived to faster and tighter speeds.
> 14.17.(14).17.40.54... 333 1T @ 1.450V.
> 16.17.(17).17.40.62...340 [email protected] 1.400V.
> 
> I can mention tRP can't be low as 14 for me or I get errors. It could be lower, as in lower than tRCDRD as you have 14 at slower speeds but not @ 3200Mhz.


It looks like our chip are quite different.
Are your 16 GB per stick like mine?

With my specific Micron C9BGN kit clocked at 3200 MHz:
tRFC lower than 512 is unstable, less that 450 -> no post
tRCDRD lower than 20 -> no post (19 I never tested, might work).
tRAS lower than 36 -> slower or no post
tWCL can be set to 10 but anything too distant from CAS latency gives me bad performance.
tWRWR_SCL and tRDRD_SCL can be set as low as 2.
tFAW 16 is ok, lower I didn't tested.
tWR lower than 17 gives no performance gain (I think I tried 14, 15 and 16).
TtRCDWR and tRP can be set as low as 14 without any problem.
VDIMM higher than 1.4/1.45 and the memory becomes unstable (throw errors in Stressapptest).

Odd CAS latency should work with GearDown disabled, right? I might try CAS 15.


----------



## gmc67

Guys, I think we can have bad hardware









On the US forum, GIGABYTE-Matt wrote: "If you are having an issue with your soundblaster card being detected I believe we have a fix. Unfortunately it looks like it isn't a simple BIOS issue. Please submit a ticket to technical support. They will be able to assist you with an RMA (if needed). "

I asked about the issue and I am sure Mattt saw the post. I hope for some answer. Right now I have a bad feeling about it. If you had any trouble with Soundblaster not being detected at boot and GIGABYTE take the route of RMA, can you share with us what the problem is? Thanks in advance


----------



## gmc67

Good news: no hardware fault









"The issue isn't any sound card, its specifically the Sound Blaster. Haven't heard of people having issues with any others. The problem/solution was identified by US, AMI, and Soundblaster working together."

Fsck... I just panicked with the possibility of another RMA


----------



## virpz

Wow, this board bioses is soooo bleh. I was able to get 3600 first try by the way.


----------



## mus1mus

LOL. Remind me.

I am already thinking about which board should I let go. The CH6 or the K7.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LOL. Remind me.
> 
> I am already thinking about which board should I let go. The CH6 or the K7.


I spent like 3 hours with the K7, it is boxed already and I just finished mounting the C6H back...

In my book X370 Taichi> C6H> K7>MSI Cheaptanium.


----------



## Floyd31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*


what is your ram ?
thanks


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floyd31*
> 
> what is your ram ?
> thanks


Ballistix Elite 3466 BLE8G4D34AEEAK


----------



## Floyd31

thanks.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> Ballistix Elite 3466 BLE8G4D34AEEAK


Would be interesting to know which ICs are used on your kit?
3600 CAS15 looks interesting especially if the same ICs are also used on lower bin sticks.


----------



## mus1mus

I am interested as well.

AFAIK, Crucial only use Micron chips. Pretty good to know if Micron has high speed ICs on their arsenal that can compete with Samsung.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Would be interesting to know which ICs are used on your kit?
> 3600 CAS15 looks interesting especially if the same ICs are also used on lower bin sticks.


These are Sammy B-die based, I knew it upfront the purchase.
Now, I am really curious about the next gen micron chips, like the mt40a1g8we-068e.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> These are Sammy B-die based, I knew it upfront the purchase.
> Now, I am really curious about the next gen micron chips, like the mt40a1g8we-068e.


Damn, I hoped they were some Micron stuff.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Damn, I hoped they were some Micron stuff.


Some guys in Thailand managed to get the D9TBH to 3200MHz at the very same day r7's have been released. I wonder how much better than the Sammy B-dies the Micron E and G-Dies can be. On paper they look good if you consider micron binning standards.


----------



## mafio

This definitely looks interesting.
I would love to get me some cheap valueram equipped with those ICs, I had some good luck in the past with Crucial valueram (Micron D9-KPT 1333 CAS9 bin clocked to 2700+ MHz on air cooling, etc).

edit: interesting link: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/75030-ecc-memory-amds-ryzen-deep-dive.html
D9TBH, too bad those are ECC dimms.

edit1: according to C6H's DRAM qualified vendor list (https://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO_Wi-Fi_AC/C6Hwifi_DRAM_QVL_forAMD7thGenA-series_AthlonProcessors.pdf) there are multiple D9TBH kits on sale.
Kingston KVR24N17S8/8 are single sided and sold at a fair price.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> This definitely looks interesting.
> I would love to get me some cheap valueram equipped with those ICs, I had some good luck in the past with Crucial valueram (Micron D9-KPT 1333 CAS9 bin clocked to 2700+ MHz on air cooling, etc).
> 
> edit: interesting link: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/75030-ecc-memory-amds-ryzen-deep-dive.html
> D9TBH, too bad those are ECC dimms.


I love micron/crucial, my first ddr ram was from micron ( wich costed me a liver at the time ), I always had lucky with most of their chips.

Now, with the Ryzen I could use my X99 4x4GB micron kit and it reached 3134MHz 15-14-34 while they were rated at only 2666MHz 16-17-36. Performance wise they beat the crap out of the hynix rebranded "M-die".


----------



## mafio

Now we just need a volunteer to buy and test those D9TBH.









edit: does not looks good: https://www.hkepc.com/14819/AURA_RGB_%E5%90%8C%E6%AD%A5%E5%85%89%E6%95%88_GEIL_EVO_X_DDR4_%E8%A8%98%E6%86%B6%E9%AB%94-%E7%99%BD%E8%89%B2%E5%88%A5%E6%B3%A8%E7%89%88
They can't even run them at 3000 MHz.


----------



## mus1mus

Volunteer?

I have posted my results here using D9TBH.


----------



## Y0shi

@virpz
Looks promising. I've digged through different QVLs but D9TBH can't be found that much. Do you have any other information about 8GB modules with D9TBH chips?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Volunteer?
> 
> I have posted my results here using D9TBH.


Didn't know they were D9TBH, I also saw that screenshot here.
Decent ICs but sadly they aren't as good as Samsung B-Die, considering timings and VDIMM I would say they probably are on par with C9BGN.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Y0shi*
> 
> @virpz
> Looks promising. I've digged through different QVLs but D9TBH can't be found that much. Do you have any other information about 8GB modules with D9TBH chips?


They are used in Kingston Value RAMs. No heatspreaders.
Pretty cheap ones.

2933 is not an issue. 3200 is where the slacking needs to be done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Volunteer?
> 
> I have posted my results here using D9TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know they were D9TBH, I also saw that screenshot here.
> Decent ICs but sadly they aren't as good as Samsung B-Die, considering timings and VDIMM I would say they probably are on par with C9BGN.
Click to expand...

True. For what it costs, they are decent. But for performance and headroom esp on this platform, B-Dies are the go to chips.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They are used in Kingston Value RAMs. No heatspreaders.
> Pretty cheap ones.
> 
> 2933 is not an issue. 3200 is where the slacking needs to be done.
> True. For what it costs, they are decent. But for performance and headroom esp on this platform, B-Dies are the go to chips.


Price/performance ratio is unbeatable, that's for sure.

AIDA memory benchmark, CPU running at 4 GHz, DRAM at 3200 MHz, BIOS settings are exactly the same except for PROC ODT set to 60 ohm.


Really close to 50k read is not bad at all.
I still can't boot using 32.00 multiplier with BIOS F4.

edit: 3 hours or prime95 29.2 running on Linux


----------



## BramSLI1

Okay, I did as mus1mus suggested and reinstalled my BIOS. So far it's working as it should be after several restarts. I would advise anyone who is not 100% certain of the stability of their overclock to stay clear of Sisoft. I didn't even run the benchmark. I just ran their system analysis tool and it locked up my machine. Upon restart Windows was acting very strangely. I couldn't get into the System Settings, task manager, or many of my files. It also disabled my ethernet ports and my wireless WiFi adapter. Reinstalling my BIOS seems to have done the trick.


----------



## rolocasquillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BooleanWonder*
> 
> Ah is that what "normal" does?
> 
> It would be nice if you could make a picture. I assume you mean the voltage on "normal" and then the setting below it to +0.0175 ?
> 
> Edit: It seems that as soon as I touch the multiplier, any kind of down clocking gets disabled. I set the voltage to normal or auto and the CPU clocks down just fine when on the "auto " multiplier but does not when it's set.


Just go to the BIOS and on the voltage of the VCORE change AUTO for NORMAL (Just type NO and hit enter). Now, the dynamic VCORE below will be good to edit. Whataver you input in the Dynamic VCORE it will be added to your VCORE. So example: if your VCORE currently seats at 1.22 then on the Dynamic VCORE below change the value to 0.13000. Now those 2 values will added up to 1.35 voltage (1.22 + 0.1300). If you dont raise your voltage like this, in my case, it was resetting my multiplier to 15.5 everytime I change my voltage of the Vcore Manually.

I'm currently running my Ryzen 1700 at 3.95 MHZ at a 1.38 voltage.


----------



## GravityMan

Hi guys.....thought I would try this forum.
My Mobo just stopped feeding power to everything. Everything has worked (generally fine) until today shut it down as normal thru shutdown menu on W10....

Then the light on power button turns off - no power....flicked the PSU switch....nada.....

So......now what do I do? What a completely rubbish motherboard!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Let it sit for at least 10 minutes unplugged from the wall and try powering it back again.

If that doesn't fix, Pull the CMOS Battery for 10 minutes again with the power unplgged from the wall. Put the battery back and try powering it up.


----------



## Miroslav

So this just happened to me.
I was getting ready to work and played World of Tanks and for some reason computer crashed.
After I restarted it CPU (R7 1700) started to behave weird.
For some reason, it started to draw 1.550v (no OC at all and I have never OC it).
At least HW monitor shows that but mobo sensors say that it is taking normal 1.25>1.4v
I went into BIOS and it really says normal power delivery.
Got back into Windows 10, the mouse started to lag and I open task manager and CPU was running at 1.5GHz...I guess it was some kind of throttle. This is a very very weird behavior especially for stock CPU. (BTW, temps were at 40C and CPU was idle)
Only thing I OCed was RAM and it was stable at 3200 cl14 (I have Gskill 3600 cl15 kit 2x8gb).
I have reset the BIOS and I am using the latest F4 from Gigabyte website.
Ideas?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I spent like 3 hours with the K7, it is boxed already and I just finished mounting the C6H back...
> 
> In my book X370 Taichi> C6H> K7>MSI Cheaptanium.


I think people buy the K7 for the RGB. The VRM heatsink and the BIOs are like child's play instead of well engineered...

The only thing truly great (if you don't want/need RGB) about the G5/K7 is the memory settings page implemented early. Now with so many boards having AGESA 1.0.0.6 I think both have lost that advantage.

Your list is missing the X370-F STRIX btw , it also has BCLK. If they fix the board bugs on the STRIX it should be decent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GravityMan*
> 
> Hi guys.....thought I would try this forum.
> My Mobo just stopped feeding power to everything. Everything has worked (generally fine) until today shut it down as normal thru shutdown menu on W10....
> 
> Then the light on power button turns off - no power....flicked the PSU switch....nada.....
> 
> So......now what do I do? What a completely rubbish motherboard!!!


Were you overclocking memory? Maybe you corrupted the BIOs. First I would follow the suggestion from mus1mus.

Pull power cord from PSU and set to off
Remove CMOS battery
Clear CMOS
Plug everything back in after ~ 10 min and turn on PSU.
Reflash clean BIOS from within backup BIOS (before flashing , flip switch for backup BIOS to main BIOS)

Lucky_noob's review of K7 http://oc.jagatreview.com/2017/07/hands-on-extreme-oc-gigabyte-aorus-ax370-gaming-k7/2/
G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3600 2x8GB (Samsung B-die) XMP profile = 3200MHz CL16-16-16-36
DDR4-3600 with timing 12-12-12-28 , using high 1.25V SOC volts (not recommended)
DDR4-3600 with timing 12-11-11-28 --- unstable
DDR4-3733 with 1.35V with G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-4266 1x8GB and R5 1600X , using massive 1.35V SOC volts


----------



## Ramad

Do you guys have Relaxed EDC throttling in the BIOS?



Please read if you have this option: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/24890#post_26256114


----------



## Floyd31

no (last bios for k7)


----------



## GravityMan

"Were you overclocking memory? Maybe you corrupted the BIOs. First I would follow the suggestion from mus1mus."

No haven't overclocked ANYTHING.... seriously this motherboard is so unstable

Let it sit overnight....flicked the BIOS switches....NOTHING...NO LIGHT

This d*mn Mobo had a boot loop issue (I posted a couple of months back) managed to recover the BIOS....now it just stops feeding power to everything

Seriously it's a roll of the dice on which day's I can use this machine and which day's it won't work at all. To get to the CMOS I have to take the second GPU out....pain in the a**....that CMOS battery does nothing by the way....it actually has seemingly no impact whether it's in or out. I can save setting regardless.

Completely garbage motherboard I will never buy this piece of ***** again!!!!

Any thoughts on how to replace this PoS?


----------



## AlphaC

I know it's stressful and I would try to setup an RMA if it is a persistent issue.

As I stated before: You need to cut ALL power for the BIOs to reset. That means removing the battery, removing the power cord from the PSU, setting the PSU to 0. Hit Clear CMOS button or short the CMOs jumpers.

Also :

Is your case shorting the board?

If it was boot looping I would try to set it to single BIOS mode also.

Which RAM kit are you using?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GravityMan*
> 
> "Were you overclocking memory? Maybe you corrupted the BIOs. First I would follow the suggestion from mus1mus."
> 
> No haven't overclocked ANYTHING.... seriously this motherboard is so unstable
> 
> Let it sit overnight....flicked the BIOS switches...*.NOTHING...NO LIGHT*
> 
> This d*mn Mobo had a boot loop issue (I posted a couple of months back) managed to recover the BIOS....now it just stops feeding power to everything
> 
> Seriously it's a roll of the dice on which day's I can use this machine and which day's it won't work at all. To get to the CMOS I have to take the second GPU out....pain in the a**....that CMOS battery does nothing by the way....it actually has seemingly no impact whether it's in or out. I can save setting regardless.
> 
> Completely garbage motherboard I will never buy this piece of ***** again!!!!
> 
> Any thoughts on how to replace this PoS?


No light?

That looks more to me like a PSU issue.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> So this just happened to me.
> I was getting ready to work and played World of Tanks and for some reason computer crashed.
> After I restarted it CPU (R7 1700) started to behave weird.
> For some reason, it started to draw 1.550v (no OC at all and I have never OC it).
> At least HW monitor shows that but mobo sensors say that it is taking normal 1.25>1.4v
> I went into BIOS and it really says normal power delivery.
> Got back into Windows 10, the mouse started to lag and I open task manager and CPU was running at 1.5GHz...I guess it was some kind of throttle. This is a very very weird behavior especially for stock CPU. (BTW, temps were at 40C and CPU was idle)
> Only thing I OCed was RAM and it was stable at 3200 cl14 (I have Gskill 3600 cl15 kit 2x8gb).
> I have reset the BIOS and I am using the latest F4 from Gigabyte website.
> Ideas?


VCore at stock, no OC and Core Performance Boost Disabled is really High.

1.5 is common place for such a scenario.

Try to Disable Core Performance Boost without touching anything and you'll see the VID.


----------



## Miroslav

Oke, Oke, I actually thought that Vcore = VID.
VID at the start up of the Windows 10 (64 pro) is 1.550 and during normal work it never gets up like that. Also, after yesterday I've noticed that the fans ramp up when Windows is starting, like for 1s max. Did the Microsoft release some new crap update? I've reinstalled the Windows and mouse lag has gone away and only is there when running HW Info or HW Monitor. It didn't used to do that....
I've looked over the Internet and it seams that VID @1.550 is something normal (or bug).
Also, I think this update has something to do with pstates as I have never changed Windows to High performance and this new Balanced plan seams to downclock CPU to 1.5GHz when idle.


----------



## sh4gz

Anyone have specs on the sound card? Using the Beyer dt770pro 250ohm headphone amp on level 3 sounds ok. Wondering if that is hurting these cans.

Do you think a DAC/AMP. or just an AMP will be fine?

thanks for your time


----------



## kushorange

Whats the deal with everyone complaining about the VRM on the K7.

I have a d14 cooler and my VRM's have never been above 75c and that's under super heavy synthetic load. They are rated to like 120c.

Is there something i'm missing here?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> Whats the deal with everyone complaining about the VRM on the K7.
> 
> I have a d14 cooler and my VRM's have never been above 75c and that's under super heavy synthetic load. They are rated to like 120c.
> 
> Is there something i'm missing here?


Same here, with an inaudible fan pointing on the heatsink I don't get past 60° C even with 200+ watt power consumption and 28° C ambient temperature.
K7 surely has some issues but VRM heatsink is at most a really marginal one.


----------



## kushorange

What other issues are you having?

The board has been pretty close to 10/10 for me.

I've heard some people having issues with front panel audio, the softbrick issue, VRM complaints, and memory issues. None of which have been an issue for me.

But I use Optical audio from the back.

Haven't had any issues with softbrick since O/C has been dialed in (dual bios is awesome).

VRM temps are fine.

I have Flare-X memory for 3333mhz cas 14.


----------



## mafio

When the motherboard do not post because of a wrong overclock configuration the automatic recovery procedure pretty much never works, that means that every time I set something wrong I have to manually perform a clear CMOS.
It already happened 5 or 6 times that point blank the motherboard refuse to post presenting me a "4b" error, a couple of times I was even at default with no overclock at all.
There has been a regression from BIOS F4d to F4 regarding memory overclocking capabilities, before I was able to boot at ~3400 MHz, now even 3200 MHz is a no go.

This K7 is easily one of the worst motherboard I ever had, especially considering it is the best gigabyte has to offer.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Same here, with an inaudible fan pointing on the heatsink I don't get past 60° C even with 200+ watt power consumption and 28° C ambient temperature.
> K7 surely has some issues but VRM heatsink is at most a really marginal one.


Have to say that the not over 75°C if you are pushing 200+watts on the CPU likely involves a fan or some sort of backside motherboard cooling. Otherwise you're not truly stressing the CPU properly.

If it's 200W at the wall maybe.

I tested it myself on the G5, with 1.35V and about 130W CPU load power I was hitting 75°C on VRM. I didn't have a fan pointed at the VRM however I set up a fan at the rear of the motherboard to simulate a rear exhaust.

Even loading it on stock volts I get about 60-65°C in open air.

The VRM temperature also depends on load and heat saturation, you need to stress the CPU over an hour a the least. With AIDA64 the temperature leveled off around 1 hour in. That's why when I see people with 15 minute stress tests it's really boggling.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Have to say that the not over 75°C if you are pushing 200+watts on the CPU likely involves a fan or some sort of backside motherboard cooling. Otherwise you're not truly stressing the CPU properly.
> 
> If it's 200W at the wall maybe.
> 
> I tested it myself on the G5, with 1.35V and about 130W CPU load power I was hitting 75°C on VRM. I didn't have a fan pointed at the VRM however I set up a fan at the rear of the motherboard to simulate a rear exhaust.
> 
> Even loading it on stock volts I get about 60-65°C in open air.
> 
> The VRM temperature also depends on load and heat saturation, you need to stress the CPU over an hour a the least. With AIDA64 the temperature leveled off around 1 hour in. That's why when I see people with 15 minute stress tests it's really boggling.


I clearly stated that I use a fan to keep the VRM temperature in check.
Hours of prime 95 version 29.2 is what I use for stability testing.


----------



## Floyd31

how did you fix this fan on the vrm ?
thanks


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floyd31*
> 
> how did you fix this fan on the vrm ?
> thanks




I basically keep it in position by pressing on it with one of the two fans I have mounted on a thermalright ultra 120 extreme (push-pull configuration).
It is a bit ghetto but gets the job done.

I am planning on going back to liquid cooling tho, I still have some stuff from the old days but the 360 radiators I have do not fit in the Corsair 650D I am currently using.
The space isn't that much, I can only fit some slim radiator like this one: EK-CoolStream SE 240 (Slim Dual)
Problem is I never used one of those 240 slim radiators and I also never used a AIO 240/280 kit.
A CPU only custom loop would cost me ~250 € while a Corsair h110i is only ~130 €.
I tried googling but I can't find any decent comparison between AIO and custom loops with a 240mm slim radiator.
Is the custom loop worth the hassle or should I just save some money and go the easy way with AIO?


----------



## Floyd31

ah yes ! a little fan !
good idea.
I'll try this but fix with thermalpad.
thanks

nb : I have an eisbaer 240 and the radiator is ok with my bequiet silent 600


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kushorange*
> 
> Whats the deal with everyone complaining about the VRM on the K7.
> 
> I have a d14 cooler and my VRM's have never been above 75c and that's under super heavy synthetic load. They are rated to like 120c.
> 
> Is there something i'm missing here?


I've got a d14 on mine atm running 4ghz 1.416v.. with two ek vardar fans sitting at 1500rpm under load I hit 92C on the vrms while stability testing with prime95.

I have the monoblock here for the board so I'm not worried, the D14 was just in there for curiosity while I waited for new cooling parts to arrive. Core temp didn't go over 70 with the D14 so it's a decent cooler.

I thought the vrms would fair better considering the middle fan hangs down under the heatsink and blows some air at it, and the that air can keep going out the top of the case (rear io is at the top of this case).


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GravityMan*
> 
> "Were you overclocking memory? Maybe you corrupted the BIOs. First I would follow the suggestion from mus1mus."
> 
> No haven't overclocked ANYTHING.... seriously this motherboard is so unstable
> 
> Let it sit overnight....flicked the BIOS switches...*.NOTHING...NO LIGHT*
> 
> This d*mn Mobo had a boot loop issue (I posted a couple of months back) managed to recover the BIOS....now it just stops feeding power to everything
> 
> Seriously it's a roll of the dice on which day's I can use this machine and which day's it won't work at all. To get to the CMOS I have to take the second GPU out....pain in the a**....that CMOS battery does nothing by the way....it actually has seemingly no impact whether it's in or out. I can save setting regardless.
> 
> Completely garbage motherboard I will never buy this piece of ***** again!!!!
> 
> Any thoughts on how to replace this PoS?
> 
> 
> 
> No light?
> 
> That looks more to me like a PSU issue.
Click to expand...

@GravityMan

I actually had a no light bug on my motherboard as well, I took out the cmos battery and shorted out the CMOS jumper reset on the board for 30 seconds, can't remember the exact instructions but CMOS battery out for like at least 2 hours in my case just to be safe.

And then it came back to life, there was no lights on my board as well, zero power, zero led's for the buttons etc. Acted 100% dead.

As for K7 performance and reliability other then softbrick issue or w/e want to call it above, its been solid besides that. I've had similar issues with newer intel boards so meh, I haven't been able to get above 3200mhz yet, I can with bclk overclocking but that doesn't go very far ofc. I don't know how to attempt to get 3400 or 3600 out of my 3600 bdies.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> @GravityMan
> 
> I actually had a no light bug on my motherboard as well, I took out the cmos battery and shorted out the CMOS jumper reset on the board for 30 seconds, can't remember the exact instructions but CMOS battery out for like at least 2 hours in my case just to be safe.
> 
> And then it came back to life, there was no lights on my board as well, zero power, zero led's for the buttons etc. Acted 100% dead.
> 
> As for K7 performance and reliability other then softbrick issue or w/e want to call it above, its been solid besides that. I've had similar issues with newer intel boards so meh, I haven't been able to get above 3200mhz yet, I can with bclk overclocking but that doesn't go very far ofc. I don't know how to attempt to get 3400 or 3600 out of my 3600 bdies.


I just have the same issue only the power button does light up but it doesn't do anything.

I tried the following:

Clear Cmos on all 3 ways.
I had the battery out for half an hour atleast.
unplugged the 8 and 24 pin cables.

Only thing i did before hand was change out the memory for flare x that finally came in.
And installed an AIO as i was waiting for the bracket and screws for it.

Anything else i should try


----------



## mus1mus

Try reseating the cooler and or check for some warping on the board.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try reseating the cooler and or check for some warping on the board.


Changed out the memory i had before the flare x(G.skill 2666c15 kit) and went back to the stock cooler.(Before the flare x i had g.skill 3200c16 the rgb kit but it didnt play nice so i exchanged it.)
Did the battery for an hour now and still the same issue ... i'm thinking the board died.
I'm gonna check for warping as i need to take it all out anyway but i handle my stuff pretty careful so i dont think it would be.

This was a new build for my brother in law hopefully he wont be out for too long.

Edit:
Not warped at all so i started the RMA process :S


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try reseating the cooler and or check for some warping on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Changed out the memory i had before the flare x(G.skill 2666c15 kit) and went back to the stock cooler.(Before the flare x i had g.skill 3200c16 the rgb kit but it didnt play nice so i exchanged it.)
> Did the battery for an hour now and still the same issue ... i'm thinking the board died.
> I'm gonna check for warping as i need to take it all out anyway but i handle my stuff pretty careful so i dont think it would be.
> 
> This was a new build for my brother in law hopefully he wont be out for too long.
> 
> Edit:
> Not warped at all so i started the RMA process :S
Click to expand...

Did you try pulling the power cord then clear the CMOS?


----------



## olopolo

Hi guys,

I'm trying to troubleshoot my K7 board to make sure there is no user error on my part.
A couple of weeks ago I built a new gaming rig, and when I pushed the power button for the first time NOTHING happened.
I thought there should be some power LED, but there was no life sign at all. So I first tested the PSU and it worked. I later assumed the K7 was DOA after trying everything. (BTW, all other components works on a asus mb).
Sent it in for RMA and recently got it back from gigabytes repair center. The store said it was new board, but I can clearly see marks where the screw heads touch the grounding pads... I suspect they sent me exactly the same board.

So here I am again with no life signs.
Found this thread after some googling and thought it could be the soft-brick problem (on a brand new board without a single successful boot? Hmm nah, I doubt that). Tried to clear CMOS, battery out and every combination. No luck.

So now to my questions. How does your K7 behave in a soft-brick? I have no working LEDs on mb, but just a minute ago I popped in another graphics card with a power LED, which lights up. USB charging is also working.
And how does a working mb behave when it's not on, but have power? Is the onboard power switch LED on?

Right now I'm also troubleshooting without cpu and ram since I don't have any at home today. I'm also running without cooler installed so there should be no bending forces.
I should still see some life signs if the mb was ok, right?

I'm thankful for any help!


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Did you try pulling the power cord then clear the CMOS?


Yeah i tried all possible ways of clearing the cmos ... the battery method with the psu disabled or turned off and the power cord removed.(Even tried holding the power button in one of my tries for like five minutes to really discharge it.)
Same with shorting the 2 cmos pins i mean i tried every possible way.
Tried bios switching between M and B and single or dual mode.
Every other component but the cpu has been tested and is working.
I dont think the cpu died as it was running stock because of a stock cooler and temps never hit above 70.
And i had the "softbrick" issue allready and got that running again without an issue because the system has been running for a week allready.(Totally stock both the cpu and the memory so no memory profiles either.)
And when that happened the power button led on the mobo itself was not lighting up but with this issue that power led is lighting up like nothing is wrong.

Trying to find him a cheap board so he has something to run while the RMA takes place.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Did you try pulling the power cord then clear the CMOS?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i tried all possible ways of clearing the cmos ... the battery method with the psu disabled or turned off and the power cord removed.(Even tried holding the power button in one of my tries for like five minutes to really discharge it.)
> Same with shorting the 2 cmos pins i mean i tried every possible way.
> Tried bios switching between M and B and single or dual mode.
> Every other component but the cpu has been tested and is working.
> I dont think the cpu died as it was running stock because of a stock cooler and temps never hit above 70.
> And i had the "softbrick" issue allready and got that running again without an issue because the system has been running for a week allready.(Totally stock both the cpu and the memory so no memory profiles either.)
> And when that happened the power button led on the mobo itself was not lighting up but with this issue that power led is lighting up like nothing is wrong.
> 
> Trying to find him a cheap board so he has something to run while the RMA takes place.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you tried everything. I hope you have good luck getting it fixed.


----------



## simkill

Has anyone managed to get 3600mhz ram stable yet? I'm stable on 3333mhz but I am hoping to get the big 3600mhz considering that's what my RAM is rated at, and I know it's doable in a small percentage of cases. If so, what are your settings? 1700X with 3600mhz Gskill Trident Z here


----------



## sh4gz

try that might help you


----------



## Dokoram

@ olopolo

If the redpowerbutton on the mobo lites up and/or usb has 5volt then its NOT the softbrick

With SB the mobo seems dead hence no redpowerbutton litesup and in total no response from the mobo
Till u remove the battery and mainpower from the mobo


----------



## Sev501

I got my parts a couple of weeks ago from rma and decided to format pc cos of win 10 bichin about activation.

Freshly installed win 10 and all on stock. Just tweaked fan and rgbs.

Now I'm trying to get my way back tp 3200mhz. Doing the baby step methods. From 2133 to 3200. And testing for stability. Ibt / rb and bf1 (for some reason this game shows instability for oc very quick. Appcrash/ctd).

I backed off to 2933.

Settings:
BIOS F4 (from gb board site)
Ref clock 100.10
38.25
Cpb off
1.3562v
1.1 vsoc
Ram 2933 xmp off
All auto except timing manual as ram specs 16-18-18-38 @1.4v
LLCs on Turbo

With above settings I was able to play/render some clips in vegas without problems. Played bf 1 marathon since last night from 10 to 5 am..

Any suggestions to get 3200mhz on ram again?

Thanks


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> *snip*


Hey,
What RAM do you have? I'm using 2 8GB Corsair Vengeance LED sticks rated for 3200MHz (CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 - VER 5.39), and they work just fine.

My settings:
BIOS F4
REFCLK 100MHz
CPUCLK 4GHz
VCORE 1.4V
VSOC 1.25V
VDD18 2.12V
VDDP +0.2V
Both LLCs on Extreme

XMP Off
DRAMV 1.35V
DRAMCLK 3200MHz
16-18-18-36


----------



## Floyd31

what's your cpu cooling please ?


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floyd31*
> 
> what's your cpu cooling please ?


I've got an H100i V2


----------



## Floyd31

and no high temp with this voltage ?


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floyd31*
> 
> and no high temp with this voltage ?


Nope. It may be due to the fact that I live in a cold place (about 20C average)


----------



## Floyd31

you're lucky.
with the same voltage, i should be at 130°c on the cpu


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floyd31*
> 
> you're lucky.
> with the same voltage, i should be at 130°c on the cpu


That doesn't sound right at all... What cooler are you using, and what are your average room temps?


----------



## Floyd31

eisbaer240, and live in France
today, room is at 21°, yesterday, 32°
with your voltage, my rig should start, but after 2mn, shut down alone because high temp I think.
that's why I say, you're lucky.


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floyd31*
> 
> eisbaer240, and live in France
> today, room is at 21°, yesterday, 32°
> with your voltage, my rig should start, but after 2mn, shut down alone because high temp I think.
> that's why I say, you're lucky.


I'd check your setup. 1.4 volts with a good liquid cooler would get you nowhere near 80C, let alone 130....
I run at around 65C on P95, and at 56C under normal load.


----------



## Floyd31

https://ibb.co/dVXZba

imagine with ambient piece at 32°.....


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floyd31*
> 
> https://ibb.co/dVXZba
> 
> imagine with ambient piece at 32°.....


Umm.... your Core #0 VID is 1.55V.... No wonder you have such high temps.... why the hell is it that high ?


----------



## Floyd31

don't know. always been like that.
perhaps because i have a 1700x and you a 1700.....


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles421*
> 
> Hey,
> What RAM do you have? I'm using 2 8GB Corsair Vengeance LED sticks rated for 3200MHz (CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 - VER 5.39), and they work just fine.
> 
> My settings:
> BIOS F4
> REFCLK 100MHz
> CPUCLK 4GHz
> VCORE 1.4V
> VSOC 1.25V
> VDD18 2.12V
> VDDP +0.2V
> Both LLCs on Extreme
> 
> XMP Off
> DRAMV 1.35V
> DRAMCLK 3200MHz
> 16-18-18-36


They are 2x 8gb g. Skill trident z non rgb cl 16. Forgot the model #. I couldn't hit that high due to location and temps. It is being cooled by nh d15 and 4 case fans. Hmm I was able to hit 3200mhz before on f4 beta. But on latest release on boards site it became harder for me to get 3200 mhz again.


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> They are 2x 8gb g. Skill trident z non rgb cl 16. Forgot the model #. I couldn't hit that high due to location and temps. It is being cooled by nh d15 and 4 case fans. Hmm I was able to hit 3200mhz before on f4 beta. But on latest release on boards site it became harder for me to get 3200 mhz again.


I'm just going to say it's the BIOS' fault. If you have all the correct timings, the memory should work at it's rated speed, so the only thing that could make it not work is the BIOS. Or your memory kit is faulty, which I don't think it is simply because you said you'd reached 3200 before.


----------



## Sev501

Rest day and managed to test a few more settings.

Am back at 3200mhz.

It was the vcore that needed a bit of pushing.

3.825ghz @ 1.375 vcore
16gb @ 3200mhz 16 18 18 38
VSOC 1.1
RAM 1.40v

Passed both ibt and rb. Now for bf1! And some games!!


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Rest day and managed to test a few more settings.
> 
> Am back at 3200mhz.
> 
> It was the vcore that needed a bit of pushing.
> 
> 3.825ghz @ 1.375 vcore
> 16gb @ 3200mhz 16 18 18 38
> VSOC 1.1
> RAM 1.40v
> 
> Passed both ibt and rb. Now for bf1! And some games!!


That seems pretty weird to me... Oh well, I guess something you did worked


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles421*
> 
> That seems pretty weird to me... Oh well, I guess something you did worked


Up and still running about 6hours in now with no strange hiccups on the system, I still want to tweak further but alas I need to get gaming and working and to enjoy my system. Maybe I'll leave it as is for now








Thanks for the inputs too!


----------



## BramSLI1

As some of you know I've been having a very strange issue. My system would start up fine until I got into Windows and it was only every other time I booted up. I figured out the problem, but I still don't understand why I'm having it. It only happens if I set my wireless USB WiFi adapter to automatically connect upon boot up. If I set it to do this my very next start up will have all kinds of odd Windows issues. I won't be able access the control panel, the task manager will come up but will be frozen, some of my files and folders won't be accessible either. As long as I set it to manually connect to my local WiFi I'm fine and everything works as it should. I have Wake On LAN turned off and the adapter set up that way as well. It doesn't matter. I can't have it set to automatically connect or I get these issues with Windows. Just thought I'd share my findings in case anyone else has a similar issue.


----------



## pax256

Anybody get their gskill f4-3600c16d-16gtz ram past 2133? Im on f4 bios on gb k7 x370 and cant even get 2400 on cl16 or higher at 1.4v...


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pax256*
> 
> Anybody get their gskill f4-3600c16d-16gtz ram past 2133? Im on f4 bios on gb k7 x370 and cant even get 2400 on cl16 or higher at 1.4v...


What settings do you have for the system, are you running overclocked or stock? XMP or manual?

And as per Gigabyte-Matt , he hinted about next wave of beta bioses and soon AGESA (mabye 1.0.0.7) from AMD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"Quick update for everyone on the next round of BETA BIOS. I am pushing to get another round of BIOS out... But it seems a new AGESA code is coming soon. I believe we will have one more round of BETA BIOS using 1006A before the new AGESA is implemented (AMD has not yet released it... Not sure I am supposed to mention it, but ya its coming)"


----------



## pax256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> What settings do you have for the system, are you running overclocked or stock? XMP or manual?
> 
> And as per Gigabyte-Matt , he hinted about next wave of beta bioses and soon AGESA (mabye 1.0.0.7) from AMD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Quick update for everyone on the next round of BETA BIOS. I am pushing to get another round of BIOS out... But it seems a new AGESA code is coming soon. I believe we will have one more round of BETA BIOS using 1006A before the new AGESA is implemented (AMD has not yet released it... Not sure I am supposed to mention it, but ya its coming)"


Not ocing anything yet. Well save the ram but just wanted 3600 or 3200 out of it since its rated. I tried both xmp and manual. Ran settings told me by Typhoon Burner. But everytime it just reboots 3 times then goes into windows after everything is reset down to 2133 cl15.

Been along time since last bios update and ch6 owners have had better luck. Thanks for the update! Ill wait a bit more. I was starting to think this ram kit was maybe just for intel but was thinking maybe the mobo was more to blame. Its seems a fine mobo otherwise save I now would like more than one 2280 m2 slot... I did read TR had better ram support so maybe some of that bios code is heading out way soon.


----------



## Sev501

^ From my exp, I've had better chances doing manual, but it would also take in consideration of manually dialing in voltages not just for ram but for vcore and vsoc as well to get stably at 3200mhz ram.


----------



## davidera

Hi everyone id like to OC my 1800x nothing extreme, just want some boost in my 24/7 operation field (Gaming,some rendering) i need someone who can guide me step by step (i don't even know how much Ghz should i aim for to begin with)
Motherboard:gaming k7 gigabyte
cpu: 1800x
Ram: gflareX 3200mhz 16gb ( on xmp1)
Cooler: kraken x62
GPU: 1080ti extreme edition Gigabyte

p.s as soon as i put the rams at 3200mhz i noticed higher cpu temperature in idle, before they sat near 33-35°, now 40-42° with sometimes spike to 60° while idling, i rund some 3dmark bench but temperature never exceeded 63° that's why i can't understand this huge temp spikes while idling... is there something wrong with it?

Thanks in advice!


----------



## Nagorak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pax256*
> 
> Not ocing anything yet. Well save the ram but just wanted 3600 or 3200 out of it since its rated. I tried both xmp and manual. Ran settings told me by Typhoon Burner. But everytime it just reboots 3 times then goes into windows after everything is reset down to 2133 cl15.
> 
> Been along time since last bios update and ch6 owners have had better luck. Thanks for the update! Ill wait a bit more. I was starting to think this ram kit was maybe just for intel but was thinking maybe the mobo was more to blame. Its seems a fine mobo otherwise save I now would like more than one 2280 m2 slot... I did read TR had better ram support so maybe some of that bios code is heading out way soon.


After the reboot cycle you need to go back into the bios and make sure it actually has taken effect. A lot of times it requires a second save and exit after the first. The first time the board tries new memory settings it has to run through the memory training again which is why it reboots several times. Somehow as a side effect of that, it also often seems to believe the settings have failed (too many failed boot attempts) and that causes it to fall back to defaults. But if you then save and exit a second time it usually will then take effect.

Also make sure you've switched the bios switch to single bios mode so it doesn't switch to the other bios on a boot failure.

But definitely go back into the bios and make sure the settings have actually worked before allowing the machine to load windows. It might even take two or three attempts (although it really shouldn't).

That being said, if you really can't get the board to boot at all at even 2400 MHz after multiple attempts going into the bios then there has to be something wrong, whether it's with the memory, the processor or the board. Even with the earliest bios it was possible to get memory running at higher than 2133.

In this case I'm pretty sure it's not the processor (I wouldn't have sold it to you if I couldn't get memory running faster than 2133--I'd either have returned to store as defective or RMA'd to AMD







). Do you have another machine you can test the memory out in?


----------



## pax256

Ya I tried that and booted to black screen so put the bios back to dual... Your ram is fine its the mobo from everything Ive read. GB forums has GB Matt saying new agesa and bioses are incoming soon.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/original-am4-beta-bios-thread?page=13

Good ram list being put up for GB users:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15ondV2Y4Qy1HWyAJ6rmeFgoxLz9LnjMXY5fWvgwOz4s/edit#gid=0

So Ill be waiting for that at this point. The ram list they are putting together shows a lot of ram issue remaining. Reddit users told me to put the ram at 1,5v but I wont go that high.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> What settings do you have for the system, are you running overclocked or stock? XMP or manual?
> 
> And as per Gigabyte-Matt , he hinted about next wave of beta bioses and soon AGESA (mabye 1.0.0.7) from AMD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Quick update for everyone on the next round of BETA BIOS. I am pushing to get another round of BIOS out... But it seems a new AGESA code is coming soon. I believe we will have one more round of BETA BIOS using 1006A before the new AGESA is implemented (AMD has not yet released it... Not sure I am supposed to mention it, but ya its coming)"


If it doesn't have any CPU overclocking features I likely won't mess with it until it comes out of beta. F6G has been stable for me on the Gaming 5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles421*
> 
> Hey,
> What RAM do you have? I'm using 2 8GB Corsair Vengeance LED sticks rated for 3200MHz (CMU16GX4M2C3200C16 - VER 5.39), and they work just fine.
> 
> My settings:
> BIOS F4
> REFCLK 100MHz
> CPUCLK 4GHz
> VCORE 1.4V
> VSOC 1.25V
> VDD18 2.12V
> VDDP +0.2V
> Both LLCs on Extreme
> 
> XMP Off
> DRAMV 1.35V
> DRAMCLK 3200MHz
> 16-18-18-36


Your SOC voltage is ludicrous. 1.1V should be fine, I would not run over 1.2V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pax256*
> 
> Ya I tried that and booted to black screen so put the bios back to dual... Your ram is fine its the mobo from everything Ive read. GB forums has GB Matt saying new agesa and bioses are incoming soon.
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/original-am4-beta-bios-thread?page=13
> 
> Good ram list being put up for GB users:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15ondV2Y4Qy1HWyAJ6rmeFgoxLz9LnjMXY5fWvgwOz4s/edit#gid=0
> 
> So Ill be waiting for that at this point. The ram list they are putting together shows a lot of ram issue remaining. Reddit users told me to put the ram at 1,5v but I wont go that high.


Most of the people with issues are running kits that obviously aren't Samsung B-die.


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If it doesn't have any CPU overclocking features I likely won't mess with it until it comes out of beta. F6G has been stable for me on the Gaming 5.
> Your SOC voltage is ludicrous. 1.1V should be fine, I would not run over 1.2V.
> Most of the people with issues are running kits that obviously aren't Samsung B-die.


I could probably lower it a tad bit, but if I lower it down to 1.1 I run into stability problems.

Also, my RAM has Hynix chips but I was able to push it to 3200 using manual settings (XMP would fail to post)


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles421*
> 
> I could probably lower it a tad bit, but if I lower it down to 1.1 I run into stability problems.
> 
> Also, my RAM has Hynix chips but I was able to push it to 3200 using manual settings (XMP would fail to post)


You probably need to set the sub timings and VDIMM (memory voltage) , not put > 1.1V SOC.

I have Hynix RAM too (unfortunate) and at 1.37V memory I can run 3200MHz 16-16-16-30.


----------



## davidera

Guys which cpu stress test are good for ryzen? i oc'd my 1800x to 3.8ghz im running at 1.30v but i just used cinebenchr15 so im not sure if im rock solid


----------



## Zeffphyr

Hey all, pretty much freshly new member here. Been lurking for a while, originally looking for OC tips and now for help with a completely outlandish issue I've run into.

Last week I was packing for a trip out of town and I unplugged my USB charging cable for my phone from the same powerbox / surge protector that ALL of my hardware is plugged into.
So I've got my PC, two monitors, my modem and router, a Sonos HUB, pretty much half the electronics I own are on this one thing.

When I unplugged my phone, my PC was asleep. After I unplugged my phone, it just completely shut off and hasn't even been able to get into BIOS since.
The only POSSIBLE thing I think may have caused an issue is that the Surge Protection switch on this powerbox turns out to actually wiggle a little bit, even when flipped completely to the On or Off position. So MAYBE when I unplugged my USB cable it wiggled the switch and caused the Surge Protection feature to turn off momentarily and that caused some kind of problem in my system.
I honestly really doubt that is the case though since it would make sense that if that were the problem, every single other major electronic connected to this box should have experienced this same "artificial surge" and probably also stopped functioning.

Since then, I have attempted reseating everything except for the CPU, and my motherboard continually outputs Debug Codes of 90, 15, 14, C0, B5, and E3 while the DRAM Debug LED is lit, and briefly displays Debug codes of 48, B4, and 3E while the CPU Debug LED is lit.
I have also powered everything with an entirely different power supply I have that I know to be working and the same errors and inability to boot remain present, so I'm fairly certain there's no issue with the power supply that was connected when this problem arose.
I have searched through both the motherboard manual and multiple online forums about what could possibly have happened to my PC with no helpful results. The descriptions for certain Debug Codes in the manual don't quite explain the problem either and no online source has properly explained what they mean either. If anyone has knowledge of what those Debug Codes mean I would love to actually get some insight into them.

I'm not sure what else to try to get my PC working again. I hope I can get some good support for this so I don't have to deal with RMA'ing or replacing components that had no logical reason to stop functioning as far as I can determine. Maybe a warranty might save me, but it's looking grim at this point.

Thanks in advance to anyone that tries to help.

And just to be thorough, my components

CPU: R7 1700
Mobo: AX370 Gaming K7 (of course)
GPU: MSI Gaming X GTX 980ti
RAM: Trident Z RGB 32GB 3600 CL16
PSU: EVGA SuperNova 850 T2

Storage Drives:
Samsung 960 Pro 500GB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Seagate FireCuda 2TB


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidera*
> 
> Guys which cpu stress test are good for ryzen? i oc'd my 1800x to 3.8ghz im running at 1.30v but i just used cinebenchr15 so im not sure if im rock solid


Prime95 is pretty much the hardest you can hit your CPU with. Do keep in mind, if your CPU fails at P95 it doesn't mean it will fail with normal use. P95 is a load that you will almost never face


----------



## davidera

Should i run blend test? if yes for how much time someone says 8hrs other says 24 hrs other says 1hrs is just fine i don't really know who is sayng the truth


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeffphyr*
> 
> Hey all, pretty much freshly new member here. Been lurking for a while, originally looking for OC tips and now for help with a completely outlandish issue I've run into.
> 
> Last week I was packing for a trip out of town and I unplugged my USB charging cable for my phone from the same powerbox / surge protector that ALL of my hardware is plugged into.
> So I've got my PC, two monitors, my modem and router, a Sonos HUB, pretty much half the electronics I own are on this one thing.
> 
> When I unplugged my phone, my PC was asleep. After I unplugged my phone, it just completely shut off and hasn't even been able to get into BIOS since.
> The only POSSIBLE thing I think may have caused an issue is that the Surge Protection switch on this powerbox turns out to actually wiggle a little bit, even when flipped completely to the On or Off position. So MAYBE when I unplugged my USB cable it wiggled the switch and caused the Surge Protection feature to turn off momentarily and that caused some kind of problem in my system.
> I honestly really doubt that is the case though since it would make sense that if that were the problem, every single other major electronic connected to this box should have experienced this same "artificial surge" and probably also stopped functioning.
> 
> Since then, I have attempted reseating everything except for the CPU, and my motherboard continually outputs Debug Codes of 90, 15, 14, C0, B5, and E3 while the DRAM Debug LED is lit, and briefly displays Debug codes of 48, B4, and 3E while the CPU Debug LED is lit.
> I have also powered everything with an entirely different power supply I have that I know to be working and the same errors and inability to boot remain present, so I'm fairly certain there's no issue with the power supply that was connected when this problem arose.
> I have searched through both the motherboard manual and multiple online forums about what could possibly have happened to my PC with no helpful results. The descriptions for certain Debug Codes in the manual don't quite explain the problem either and no online source has properly explained what they mean either. If anyone has knowledge of what those Debug Codes mean I would love to actually get some insight into them.
> 
> I'm not sure what else to try to get my PC working again. I hope I can get some good support for this so I don't have to deal with RMA'ing or replacing components that had no logical reason to stop functioning as far as I can determine. Maybe a warranty might save me, but it's looking grim at this point.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone that tries to help.
> 
> And just to be thorough, my components
> 
> CPU: R7 1700
> Mobo: AX370 Gaming K7 (of course)
> GPU: MSI Gaming X GTX 980ti
> RAM: Trident Z RGB 32GB 3600 CL16
> PSU: EVGA SuperNova 850 T2
> 
> Storage Drives:
> Samsung 960 Pro 500GB
> Seagate Barracuda 1TB
> Seagate FireCuda 2TB


Did you try unplugging the PSU and clearing the CMOS?


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidera*
> 
> Should i run blend test? if yes for how much time someone says 8hrs other says 24 hrs other says 1hrs is just fine i don't really know who is sayng the truth


8h and 24h are overkill. Anywhere between 1h and 2h is enough to uncover any stability, as well as test your system's thermal capabilities, specially if you're using water cooling


----------



## Zeffphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Did you try unplugging the PSU and clearing the CMOS?


Yup, sorry I forgot to mention that.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeffphyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Did you try unplugging the PSU and clearing the CMOS?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, sorry I forgot to mention that.
Click to expand...

Did you try unplugging the PSU then shorting the CMOS battery +/- terminals?


----------



## davidera

thanks, so i go for blend 1- 2 hrs or small ftt (dunno how much time) ? btw thanks for the help i'ts really appreciated


----------



## Praetorr

FYI, I've had P95 blend fail at the 12+ hour mark before. If absolute stability matters to you, I would probably go for overnight at least.

For general purposes however, a couple hours should uncover any significant instability.

Just my 2c.


----------



## davidera

i heard small ftt stress the cpu more then what blend does is that true? is smallftt going to run till i stop or it has time/core tested limit? thanks


----------



## Praetorr

Blend will run a wide variety of processes, some of which will be similar to the small FFTs. That's my rough understanding at least. I've always been told to use blend for an extended period to find solid stability.

You will manually stop the test from running when you're satisfied. The individual worker thread windows will tell you if they've stopped as a result of a detected error.


----------



## davidera

thanks, i stopped small ftt after na hour without any errors, im running at 3.8ghz 1.2750 Voltage tommoro w il will run for more time blend and see if nothing happens then ill try to squeeze out some more voltage if possible

do you think 3.8 at 1.275 is a good 24/7 oc or should i aim for a lot less Vcore?

Also thank you very much!!


----------



## Zeffphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Did you try unplugging the PSU and clearing the CMOS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Did you try unplugging the PSU then shorting the CMOS battery +/- terminals?


Yup, tried that as well.


----------



## Heracles421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidera*
> 
> thanks, i stopped small ftt after na hour without any errors, im running at 3.8ghz 1.2750 Voltage tommoro w il will run for more time blend and see if nothing happens then ill try to squeeze out some more voltage if possible
> 
> do you think 3.8 at 1.275 is a good 24/7 oc or should i aim for a lot less Vcore?
> 
> Also thank you very much!!


1.275 seems pretty decent, it won't hurt your CPU.
The official max voltage from AMD is 1.45, but your cooling solution is also a big factor here.
Have you checked your temps after about 20 mins under full load (go for 1 hour if you're liquid cooling)?
The ideal situation is to stay under 75c most of the time


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles421*
> 
> 1.275 seems pretty decent, it won't hurt your CPU.
> The official max voltage from AMD is 1.45, but your cooling solution is also a big factor here.
> Have you checked your temps after about 20 mins under full load (go for 1 hour if you're liquid cooling)?
> The ideal situation is to stay under 75c most of the time


I would also add that AMD has said, according to Tom's, that 1.35V is a good max if you "want your chip to last."

So 1.275 is very safe even by a very conservative point of view.


----------



## davidera

Never exceeded 71°celsius under stress test using kraken x62 and artic mx4 thermal paste,tomorrow when i wakeup ill try to go a little bit lower on the Vcore and see where it will crash so i get an idea, thanks guys i will update here!


----------



## davidera

At 1.25 PC crash in the first mimutes of prime blend test, il try with 1.26 with finger crossed hoping i got a decent chip


----------



## Jagged78

Hey Guys. Quick Question, 2 audio drivers to choose from. REALTek and Soundblaster. Any differences other than the UI of the apps.


----------



## davidera

Creative drivers are not working without realteks but realteks are working without sb, SB drivers are optional but they add interesting features


----------



## kmac20

Anyone have any input on whether I should grab this board/Gaming5 or a Taichi x370 on monday when I buy my parts to build my ryzen rig?

I've always used Gigabyte motherboards but I was thinking of the Asrock this time around.

I would probably grab the regular Gaming 5 or this K7 but the Gaming 5 seems to get more updates.

Any input or opinions are greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Anyone have any input on whether I should grab this board/Gaming5 or a Taichi x370 on monday when I buy my parts to build my ryzen rig?
> 
> I've always used Gigabyte motherboards but I was thinking of the Asrock this time around.
> 
> I would probably grab the regular Gaming 5 or this K7 but the Gaming 5 seems to get more updates.
> 
> Any input or opinions are greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


Other than the odd issues I'm having with my USB ports I think the K7 is a pretty solid board. I think my USB issues might simply be due to the front header sitting straight up off of the board and causing the connector to come loose. I'm getting a right-angled adapter from ModDIY to take care of that. It will also clean up my cable management as well.


----------



## Zhuni

Hey guys. I'm having a weird issue where sleep option is totally gone from Windows 10. Doing a power check on the command prompt shows that bios isn't supporting sleep. Weirdly its been fine for ages so I reset the bios and its still not supporting sleep. I had this problem on the Gaming 5 as well. Any ideas? Thanks

Bios reflash sorted it. ****


----------



## mdelally

Hey guys,

First time overclocker here and I've been struggling getting my Ryzen 7 1700 on the K7 (Bios F2) to save the CPU clock multiplier. When running Ryzen Master it clocks to 3.7GHz at stock voltage with no issues. I just hate having to start and restart my PC for the damn OC to take effect.

However, when I go into the Bios to manually edit the CPU clock it never saves and applies the multiplier. Do I need to update the bios or something? I did this a couple weeks ago and ended up having to revert back to F2 because I wasn't getting past POST.

Thanks for any help and advice!


----------



## Sev501

I'm currenty running F4 on the k7 and set up with a 1700x

3.825ghz with 1.36v with LLC both on high
RAM is manually tuned to 3200Mhz with 1.4v with default 16-18-18-38 timings
VSoC is 1.1v

I can pass GSAT 2 hours with 90% ram used inside windows 10
But trying IBT with 5 pass custom ram to 90% fails before it completes the process

Any tweaks I need to do to make it pass IBT (seems this is more extreme).

And I was thinking If I'd just run it with 3.7 with lower volts + 3200 on ram would be much more efficient?

Thanks!


----------



## rodrigomachado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdelally*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> First time overclocker here and I've been struggling getting my Ryzen 7 1700 on the K7 (Bios F2) to save the CPU clock multiplier. When running Ryzen Master it clocks to 3.7GHz at stock voltage with no issues. I just hate having to start and restart my PC for the damn OC to take effect.
> 
> However, when I go into the Bios to manually edit the CPU clock it never saves and applies the multiplier. Do I need to update the bios or something? I did this a couple weeks ago and ended up having to revert back to F2 because I wasn't getting past POST.
> 
> Thanks for any help and advice!


Hey, do you returned to F2, why not F3 version? I`m having the same issue... and this is boring me a lot... I always need to reboot my computer to see the overclock running properly in my computer.

With the bios F2 you dont have this problem anymore?


----------



## rodrigomachado

Hey guys, anyone can help me with these last question? Thanks!


----------



## VeritronX

I'm not sure why your overclock didn't stick, I've used bios F2, F3 and F4 without any problems saving. I know this sounds dumb, but you are saving the changes in the bios yeah? Not just changing a setting and then pressing the reset button? I feel wierd just mentioning that, but i just want to rule it out.


----------



## ekawbuod

Is the overclock still applied in bios after restart? If so, does the PC go to sleep after a bit when it is ? When my PC goes to sleep and wakes back up any overclocks are basically removed (not from bios, just in windows). Everything runs at stock speed. I switched my windows 10 build over to hibernate instead of sleep and I don't have the issue any more. Not sure if this helps your situation, but I hope it does.


----------



## rodrigomachado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I'm not sure why your overclock didn't stick, I've used bios F2, F3 and F4 without any problems saving. I know this sounds dumb, but you are saving the changes in the bios yeah? Not just changing a setting and then pressing the reset button? I feel wierd just mentioning that, but i just want to rule it out.


Ok buddy, let me explain with details ok? First at all I`m from Brazil and sorry for my bad english hahahahah...

Ok, so... I`m with this mobo since somedays ago, when I bought that I just flashed the F4 bios immediately and started to use that.
Then, I`ve tried some overs in my cpu (1700) and my mems (2x16 GB Flare X Hynyx CL 16 2400mhz).
I tunned my cpu to 3.7 and 1.5vcore and my mems to 2666 by Ez tuner... ok, it works fine and no problems... butttt, when I restart my PC, sometimes my over didnt work and my frequencies goes to 1550mhz. I search in the internet and found a lot of people with the same problem, so thats the point, my over didnt get stable because everyday when I turn on the pc the clocks are on 1550mhz... so I need to restart and try it again, save bios, sometimes clear cmos by the button, etc.. and after doing this stuffs I get the over OK again, but this demand a lot of work and take too long to works properly... so boring ans frustrating...

I`ve tried to turn off SMT, turn off cool n quiet, turn off C states... but none of these solved my problem... now I tried to flash the F3 bios, but I`m having the same issue... and another thing, I noticed when my vcore is above1.5 it will always show 1550mhz when I start windows... for example, right know I`m running at 1.5vcore 3.7mhz on F3 bios... but I dont know if I restart my pc, those configs will be the same...

Any idea to work aroung againt this problem? or something new that I shoul try? I`ve read a lot of pages of this topic, but there is 420, and this is to much... and in Brazil we dont have many people with this mobo... tks guys!


----------



## rodrigomachado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekawbuod*
> 
> Is the overclock still applied in bios after restart? If so, does the PC go to sleep after a bit when it is ? When my PC goes to sleep and wakes back up any overclocks are basically removed (not from bios, just in windows). Everything runs at stock speed. I switched my windows 10 build over to hibernate instead of sleep and I don't have the issue any more. Not sure if this helps your situation, but I hope it does.


Yes, the overclock still applied in the bios... and I dont use hibernate or sleep...my pc is always on... hibernate and sleep are turned off.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodrigomachado*
> 
> Ok buddy, let me explain with details ok? First at all I`m from Brazil and sorry for my bad english hahahahah...
> 
> Ok, so... I`m with this mobo since somedays ago, when I bought that I just flashed the F4 bios immediately and started to use that.
> Then, I`ve tried some overs in my cpu (1700) and my mems (2x16 GB Flare X Hynyx CL 16 2400mhz).
> I tunned my cpu to 3.7 and 1.5vcore and my mems to 2666 by Ez tuner... ok, it works fine and no problems... butttt, when I restart my PC, sometimes my over didnt work and my frequencies goes to 1550mhz. I search in the internet and found a lot of people with the same problem, so thats the point, my over didnt get stable because everyday when I turn on the pc the clocks are on 1550mhz... so I need to restart and try it again, save bios, sometimes clear cmos by the button, etc.. and after doing this stuffs I get the over OK again, but this demand a lot of work and take too long to works properly... so boring ans frustrating...
> 
> I`ve tried to turn off SMT, turn off cool n quiet, turn off C states... but none of these solved my problem... now I tried to flash the F3 bios, but I`m having the same issue... and another thing, I noticed when my vcore is above1.5 it will always show 1550mhz when I start windows... for example, right know I`m running at 1.5vcore 3.7mhz on F3 bios... but I dont know if I restart my pc, those configs will be the same...
> 
> Any idea to work aroung againt this problem? or something new that I shoul try? I`ve read a lot of pages of this topic, but there is 420, and this is to much... and in Brazil we dont have many people with this mobo... tks guys!


That 1.5 VCore is way too high. I have the same processor and at 3.8 I don't even need 1.3 on the VCore. I suggest searching this thread for 1550 because you'll find that this has been addressed previously and with a solution. I think it involves setting the SOC to Normal or something. I can't recall right now as it's been a while since I had to do it and I'm at work. Good luck and I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## rodrigomachado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> That 1.5 VCore is way too high. I have the same processor and at 3.8 I don't even need 1.3 on the VCore. I suggest searching this thread for 1550 because you'll find that this has been addressed previously and with a solution. I think it involves setting the SOC to Normal or something. I can't recall right now as it's been a while since I had to do it and I'm at work. Good luck and I hope you get it sorted out.


Sorry, not 1.5... its 1.25vcore


----------



## rodrigomachado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> That 1.5 VCore is way too high. I have the same processor and at 3.8 I don't even need 1.3 on the VCore. I suggest searching this thread for 1550 because you'll find that this has been addressed previously and with a solution. I think it involves setting the SOC to Normal or something. I can't recall right now as it's been a while since I had to do it and I'm at work. Good luck and I hope you get it sorted out.


Thanks anyway, I`ll try to find something here about the 1550mhz.


----------



## mdelally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodrigomachado*
> 
> Hey, do you returned to F2, why not F3 version? I`m having the same issue... and this is boring me a lot... I always need to reboot my computer to see the overclock running properly in my computer.
> 
> With the bios F2 you dont have this problem anymore?


When I flashed to the F4 bios everything was fine until I set my memory profile to XMP and turned the multiplier up to 26.67 (which is the stock clock of my RAM). Wouldn't get past POST after that. So I just flashed the F4 bios back to the backup (F2) and never looked back.

However, the issue where I have to restart my computer has been mitigated. Apparently, the profile I was using in RyZen Master was overriding the RAM multiplier I set in the BIOS. Now that they match the software doesn't need to restart my machine. So it's possible you're having a similar issue. I would double check what you have your CPU/RAM multipliers set to in the BIOS. If they match, the software doesn't have to 'change' anything per se and can just set the clock speeds.


----------



## rodrigomachado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdelally*
> 
> When I flashed to the F4 bios everything was fine until I set my memory profile to XMP and turned the multiplier up to 26.67 (which is the stock clock of my RAM). Wouldn't get past POST after that. So I just flashed the F4 bios back to the backup (F2) and never looked back.
> 
> However, the issue where I have to restart my computer has been mitigated. Apparently, the profile I was using in RyZen Master was overriding the RAM multiplier I set in the BIOS. Now that they match the software doesn't need to restart my machine. So it's possible you're having a similar issue. I would double check what you have your CPU/RAM multipliers set to in the BIOS. If they match, the software doesn't have to 'change' anything per se and can just set the clock speeds.


But now are you using F4 bios?


----------



## Melcar

Going to make the plunge to Ryzen and finally decided on the K7. I was between the K7 and the Taichi (same price here), but Youtube videos on the UEFI of both boards made me go with the K7, and it seems to me it offers more stuff than the Taichi on the actual board itself. Anyway, will pair it with a 1600X (I won't be overclocking). Only need to decide on the RAM. What do you guys recommend in a 2x16GB configuration?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Going to make the plunge to Ryzen and finally decided on the K7. I was between the K7 and the Taichi (same price here), but Youtube videos on the UEFI of both boards made me go with the K7, and it seems to me it offers more stuff than the Taichi on the actual board itself. Anyway, will pair it with a 1600X (I won't be overclocking). Only need to decide on the RAM. What do you guys recommend in a 2x16GB configuration?


I would check the qvl list on the gigabyte page for our k7.

At the moment it is being updated over at the gigabyte forums thread for other rams that worked and aren't on the official list.

Edit: check here. http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/original-am4-beta-bios-thread?page=1 1st post last portion.


----------



## mdelally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodrigomachado*
> 
> But now are you using F4 bios?


No, I reverted back from F4 to F2. Sorry, I wasn't very clear.


----------



## rodrigomachado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdelally*
> 
> No, I reverted back from F4 to F2. Sorry, I wasn't very clear.


Ohh, I got it... Im still trying to do some tests, I`ll say here any news... ty


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Today i woke up and immediately felt it was time for a new K7 beta BIOS ;-)


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> Today i woke up and immediately felt it was time for a new K7 beta BIOS ;-)


It's been over two months now. No time for AM4 now that TR4 is out.


----------



## rodrigomachado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> It's been over two months now. No time for AM4 now that TR4 is out.


sad, but true... =`(


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> It's been over two months now. No time for AM4 now that TR4 is out.


Yes, two months now. Thats why i am counting on an update soon


----------



## ladduro

Maybe 3600Mhz RAM in next AGESA update ? What do you guys think ?


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Maybe 3600Mhz RAM in next AGESA update ? What do you guys think ?


According to Gskill own words in June, they are close to support their 4000MHz Ram in Gigabyte K7 and the Asus counterpart:

http://www.tomshardware.de/g.skill-ddr4-rekord-ryzen-x299,news-258112.html

"The G.Skill developers are equally working to realize higher memory speeds with Ryzen processors. Even if the suport for RAM is still far behind [..]: After all, the manufacturer reaches a RAM clock of 3600 MHz on two mainboards, which are from Gigabyte and Asus, G.Skill also assured, that DDR4-4000 is within reach, although an implementation to the trade fair - even with the last AGESA update from AMD - was not possible yet."


----------



## Spfm

I already bought a 1700 ryzena and GAx370K7 now wants to buy Trident Z memory and I do not know if something has changed, is it worth to buy 3600mhz cl16, or stay with the purchase of 3200 cl14?


----------



## Socko1965

F5 BIOS now available on Gigabyte's main site!!!























http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> F5 BIOS now available on Gigabyte's main site!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


I checked and it only shows F4 for me...


----------



## Spanners

Change .us to .eu and it's there. They always have them up first for whatever reason.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spanners*
> 
> Change .us to .eu and it's there. They always have them up first for whatever reason.


Ohh thanks! Waiting for others to check it out








Improved DDR compatibility.

Is it still AGESA 1006(a).

Is there such a tool that we can view what the bios AGESA carries so we don't need to flash and view it with AIDA?


----------



## Spanners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Ohh thanks! Waiting for others to check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improved DDR compatibility.
> 
> Is it still AGESA 1006(a).
> 
> Is there such a tool that we can view what the bios AGESA carries so we don't need to flash and view it with AIDA?


No tool that I'm aware of.

Edit: Just opened the BIOS in Notepad and it has this string in it. "AGESA!V9 SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.6" so you can just do that I suppose!

I installed it and it's still 1.0.0.6, no issues so far though.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> F5 BIOS now available on Gigabyte's main site!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


It's happening!!


----------



## Praetorr

Updated just now. XMP running fine for my B-die 3200mhz CL14 kit. Running MemTest to confirm.

I've not noticed anything different thus far. BIOS still reads CPU temp as Tdie - 15c... Hopefully the soft brick issues are getting ironed out.


----------



## colorfuel

K7 here. With some FlareX 3200/CL14 (B-Die)

On F3 [email protected], 3200MhzCL14 (XMP) , Cinebench R15 MP: 1568 pts

On F5 [email protected] 3333MhzCL14 (XMP timings ), CB MP Score: 1544 pts

Not sure I want to stay on F5 as it is. Maybe I need further testing, but it seems they sacrificed performance for stability here.

*edit: False Alarm. Reran the test with F3 and F5, and both performed about the same now. (1572 CB on F3 (3200Mhz), 1571 CB (3333Mhz) on F5 I always run the tests at realtime priority, so this was very weird. Well, Ram has very little impact on CB scores anyway, so.*


----------



## Sev501

Hmm maybe this time I can get away lucky with f5. Hehehe. But too lazy to flash since f4 being good to me.


----------



## Socko1965

Wow! Just enabled XMP and it's the first time it's ever worked with my Corsair 16GB (2x 8GB) Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200MHz RAM (Hynix) M/Memory Kit without any tweaks. Running tests now.


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> Wow! Just enabled XMP and it's the first time it's ever worked with my Corsair 16GB (2x 8GB) Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200MHz RAM (Hynix) M/Memory Kit without any tweaks. Running tests now.


Failed Prime 95. Oh well. Time to tweak. At least XMP profile will now boot.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> Failed Prime 95. Oh well. Time to tweak. At least XMP profile will now boot.


That's nice ! I also have a Hynix M die kit from G. Skill... Should I jump the gun hahah.
It's ok for me to flash but doing the tests to see if it will be stable and such will take time tho. Hmmm to bite or to wait for promised 1007 hahaha.....

May the gods favor you guys with high clocks and low temps!


----------



## Whatisthisfor

So far F5 is no improvement for me regarding RAM compatibility, i have Trident Z RGB 4000MHz Ram (XMP), but it can only run at 3333MHz @CL14, like it was with F4.


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> That's nice ! I also have a Hynix M die kit from G. Skill... Should I jump the gun hahah.
> It's ok for me to flash but doing the tests to see if it will be stable and such will take time tho. Hmmm to bite or to wait for promised 1007 hahaha.....
> 
> May the gods favor you guys with high clocks and low temps!


Go for it.


----------



## Socko1965

OK, so far, F5 BIOS 3200 XMP boots but not stable. Change to new 3066 setting and leave all other XMP settings alone, stable. F4 would not boot 3200 XMP, but 2933 with no other changes would boot and was stable. So I think, a definite improvement.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Updated just now. XMP running fine for my B-die 3200mhz CL14 kit. Running MemTest to confirm.
> 
> I've not noticed anything different thus far. BIOS still reads CPU temp as Tdie - 15c... Hopefully the soft brick issues are getting ironed out.


For the soft brick do you have to reflash the Bios to get it to POST?


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> For the soft brick do you have to reflash the Bios to get it to POST?


If it's the soft brick as most of us describe it (i.e., board power LED light is out, board appears for all intents and purposes "dead"), then no.

Methods to fix it vary a bit. The thing that seems necessary to always do is to either switch off or unplug your PSU first. Then, when I've had it, I've removed the CMOS battery and used a screwdriver to short the battery slot's terminals. Others will just leave the battery out of the board for 20+ minutes. Some will unplug the 24pin power cable altogether before taking out the CMOS battery. As I said, there's some variance in how to fix it.

Whether it's settings stored on the board or in the CPU (I've seen pretty convincing arguments Ryzen chips do store some data themselves, but I don't want to get into a whole debate about that), the bottom line seems to be that _something_ doesn't get cleared out, causing the soft brick. Getting that CMOS battery out and letting the power drain 100% from the system seems to be the general fix, although as I said there's some variance in how people approach making that happen.

Hope that helps.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> For the soft brick do you have to reflash the Bios to get it to POST?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the soft brick as most of us describe it (i.e., board power LED light is out, board appears for all intents and purposes "dead"), then no.
> 
> Methods to fix it vary a bit. The thing that seems necessary to always do is to either switch off or unplug your PSU first. Then, when I've had it, I've removed the CMOS battery and used a screwdriver to short the battery slot's terminals. Others will just leave the battery out of the board for 20+ minutes. Some will unplug the 24pin power cable altogether before taking out the CMOS battery. As I said, there's some variance in how to fix it.
> 
> Whether it's settings stored on the board or in the CPU (I've seen pretty convincing arguments Ryzen chips do store some data themselves, but I don't want to get into a whole debate about that), the bottom line seems to be that _something_ doesn't get cleared out, causing the soft brick. Getting that CMOS battery out and letting the power drain 100% from the system seems to be the general fix, although as I said there's some variance in how people approach making that happen.
> 
> Hope that helps.
Click to expand...

I never heard of a CPU having CMOS storage. Where did you get this information?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> For the soft brick do you have to reflash the Bios to get it to POST?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the soft brick as most of us describe it (i.e., board power LED light is out, board appears for all intents and purposes "dead"), then no.
> 
> Methods to fix it vary a bit. The thing that seems necessary to always do is to either switch off or unplug your PSU first. Then, when I've had it, I've removed the CMOS battery and used a screwdriver to short the battery slot's terminals. Others will just leave the battery out of the board for 20+ minutes. Some will unplug the 24pin power cable altogether before taking out the CMOS battery. As I said, there's some variance in how to fix it.
> 
> Whether it's settings stored on the board or in the CPU (I've seen pretty convincing arguments Ryzen chips do store some data themselves, but I don't want to get into a whole debate about that), the bottom line seems to be that _something_ doesn't get cleared out, causing the soft brick. Getting that CMOS battery out and letting the power drain 100% from the system seems to be the general fix, although as I said there's some variance in how people approach making that happen.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never heard of a CPU having CMOS storage. Where did you get this information?
Click to expand...

Bios itself is non volatile , settings however are.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> For the soft brick do you have to reflash the Bios to get it to POST?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the soft brick as most of us describe it (i.e., board power LED light is out, board appears for all intents and purposes "dead"), then no.
> 
> Methods to fix it vary a bit. The thing that seems necessary to always do is to either switch off or unplug your PSU first. Then, when I've had it, I've removed the CMOS battery and used a screwdriver to short the battery slot's terminals. Others will just leave the battery out of the board for 20+ minutes. Some will unplug the 24pin power cable altogether before taking out the CMOS battery. As I said, there's some variance in how to fix it.
> 
> Whether it's settings stored on the board or in the CPU (I've seen pretty convincing arguments Ryzen chips do store some data themselves, but I don't want to get into a whole debate about that), the bottom line seems to be that _something_ doesn't get cleared out, causing the soft brick. Getting that CMOS battery out and letting the power drain 100% from the system seems to be the general fix, although as I said there's some variance in how people approach making that happen.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never heard of a CPU having CMOS storage. Where did you get this information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bios itself is non volatile , settings however are.
Click to expand...

Does ASUS have this failure to POST problem? I have not seen ASUS motherboards needing to remove the batty for POST problems.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> For the soft brick do you have to reflash the Bios to get it to POST?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the soft brick as most of us describe it (i.e., board power LED light is out, board appears for all intents and purposes "dead"), then no.
> 
> Methods to fix it vary a bit. The thing that seems necessary to always do is to either switch off or unplug your PSU first. Then, when I've had it, I've removed the CMOS battery and used a screwdriver to short the battery slot's terminals. Others will just leave the battery out of the board for 20+ minutes. Some will unplug the 24pin power cable altogether before taking out the CMOS battery. As I said, there's some variance in how to fix it.
> 
> Whether it's settings stored on the board or in the CPU (I've seen pretty convincing arguments Ryzen chips do store some data themselves, but I don't want to get into a whole debate about that), the bottom line seems to be that _something_ doesn't get cleared out, causing the soft brick. Getting that CMOS battery out and letting the power drain 100% from the system seems to be the general fix, although as I said there's some variance in how people approach making that happen.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never heard of a CPU having CMOS storage. Where did you get this information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bios itself is non volatile , settings however are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does ASUS have this failure to POST problem? I have not seen ASUS motherboards needing to remove the batty for POST problems.
Click to expand...

The Gigabytes seem to be the most prone to soft bricking from what I have read not sure about other boards - I haven't had the issue on my MSI .
My nephew has the K7 and has had to sort through some issues with it, but he seems pretty happy with it now.


----------



## Praetorr

When AM4 first came out there were some folks over at XS who had to revive Asus boards that appeared dead via pulling the battery and following the same steps we do. It was at this time a handful of members there claimed they had sources indicating this was necessary to clear out something on the CPU itself, hence why the motherboards own clear CMOS switch was ineffective by itself.

That's all I know. I have no idea if those guys over at XS were talking out their asses or had legitimate sources.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> When AM4 first came out there were some folks over at XS who had to revive Asus boards that appeared dead via pulling the battery and following the same steps we do. It was at this time a handful of members there claimed they had sources indicating this was necessary to clear out something on the CPU itself, hence why the motherboards own clear CMOS switch was ineffective by itself.
> 
> That's all I know. I have no idea if those guys over at XS were talking out their asses or had legitimate sources.


Yes when the AM4 first came out the ROG Crosshair VI had a brick issue and a updated Bios fixed it.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> Go for it.


Bit the bullet my Hynix M dies won't boot at 3200 XMP but tone down a bit to 3066mhz and it booted ( just like in f4 instead of 3200 xmp, 2933mhz worked).
I've set it manually and is currently testing now. Waiting to see if GSAT 2hrs would pick up anything and then some RB for atleast an hour.
Then off to real world usage , some ow and bf1 64 man server.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> When AM4 first came out there were some folks over at XS who had to revive Asus boards that appeared dead via pulling the battery and following the same steps we do. It was at this time a handful of members there claimed they had sources indicating this was necessary to clear out something on the CPU itself, hence why the motherboards own clear CMOS switch was ineffective by itself.
> 
> That's all I know. I have no idea if those guys over at XS were talking out their asses or had legitimate sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes when the AM4 first came out the ROG Crosshair VI had a brick issue and a updated Bios fixed it.
Click to expand...

Asus has been iffy too.


----------



## Wbroach23

Anyone else not able to DL the F5 BIOS off gigabytes website? It just says specified Blob doesn't exist after I click to download.


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Anyone else not able to DL the F5 BIOS off gigabytes website? It just says specified Blob doesn't exist after I click to download.


Download it off the China option. Worked for me.


----------



## Spfm

Has anyone managed to run F4-3600C16D-16GTZR on 3600mhz stably ?


----------



## BramSLI1

I just wanted to give those with a k7 and an overclocked 1700 a word of warning with the new F5 bios update. I just updated mine and when I went back into the settings to adjust my Dynamic Vcore (DVID) and the regular VCore to get my overclock stable, it put a lot more voltage through my VCore than it did with the F4 version. My idle temperatures were hitting low 50's and that's with a 240mm AIO. I went back into the bios and set my voltage to just a straight 1.28 instead of Normal in the CPU VCore and put the other settings at Auto. That did the trick and now I'm back up and running at 3.8 with idle temps back in the low 30's. I hope this helps those who want to use the latest bios version and have an overclocked 1700 that used to downclock to 1550 if they didn't adjust the Dynamic Vcore and regular VCore settings. Other than that, I'm liking this latest bios update.


----------



## simkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Download it off the China option. Worked for me.


Isn't that going to land us with a chinese language bios? I have the same download issue with misding blob. They must have pulled it for a reason.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simkill*
> 
> Isn't that going to land us with a chinese language bios? I have the same download issue with misding blob. They must have pulled it for a reason.


Nope, it's still in English.


----------



## blaketran

Hello overclockers, I hope this is the appropriate place to post this for help.

So...it's my first PC build and I've searched all over unable to utilize an exact fix for my issue.

When I attempt to boot the PC it is stuck on the CPU led with a 00 error. I've come across several instances of this happening with other people and attempted their fixes, to no avail. Is the flash/split-second pulse of light relevant when the power gets turned on relevant? I'll attach a screenshot of a video from my phone -- it's a very brief pulse.

So I've never made it to the step where I can display BIOS on a screen. I also see the BIOS leds swapping between the two BIOS -- the manual doesn't really elaborate on the dual BIOS, if someone could explain that. Besides that -- everything else seemed like it was getting power through the motherboard when I had everything plugged in, all the fans would run when powering on, GPU lighting up and CPU fan spinning and lighting up. Although there was one attempt where the fan plugged into Fan 3 was not spinning.

I've tried the board a bunch in multiple, minimal configurations...right now it's in probably the most minimal state waiting for further instructions (just the CPU socketed so I could power on and video you the flashing lights) I've removed the CPU cooler for the moment and have tried resocketing the CPU, swapping RAM/slots, reseating GPU, PSU.

--

Also, should I buy some more thermal paste for the cooler? It seems more dispersed and thin now, is that okay? It has a fractal lightning tree like pattern, assuming that is because it had electricity running through it. Is there a specific type I should buy?


----------



## WheresWally

@BramSLI1 You aren't alone in this. it seems that somehow the base voltage for CPU VCore is now 1.5500v instead of the 1.2250v the BIOS thinks and says it should be. If you use Normal with +0v it will give the CPU 1.5500v if you set it to AUTO it will provide the CPU 1.5500v. negative offsets do lower the voltage from that 1.5500v. Also of note, if you are using an negative offset, if the CPU needs more power it will jump back to 1.5500v. I am using a 1700 also.

If something as simple as this is now broken in F5 it has to make you wonder what else they broke in this BIOS revision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> I just wanted to give those with a k7 and an overclocked 1700 a word of warning with the new F5 bios update. I just updated mine and when I went back into the settings to adjust my Dynamic Vcore (DVID) and the regular VCore to get my overclock stable, it put a lot more voltage through my VCore than it did with the F4 version. ...


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @BramSLI1 You aren't alone in this. it seems that somehow the base voltage for CPU VCore is now 1.5500v instead of the 1.2250v the BIOS thinks and says it should be. If you use Normal with +0v it will give the CPU 1.5500v if you set it to AUTO it will provide the CPU 1.5500v. negative offsets do lower the voltage from that 1.5500v. Also of note, if you are using an negative offset, if the CPU needs more power it will jump back to 1.5500v. I am using a 1700 also.
> 
> If something as simple as this is now broken in F5 it has to make you wonder what else they broke in this BIOS revision.


No, you're misunderstanding me. With the F4 bios if I set the VCore voltage to anything over 1.25 it would set my clock speed to 1550. This forced me to change the VCore to Normal and unlock the Dynamic Vcore (DVID) so that I could input an offset. This allowed me to boost the VCore to get my 3.8 clock speed back and keep it stable. With the F5 bios I no longer need to do any of that. I can just set the VCore to 1.28 and it doesn't downclock my CPU to 1550 like it used to. This F5 revision fixed that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaketran*
> 
> 
> Hello overclockers, I hope this is the appropriate place to post this for help.
> 
> So...it's my first PC build and I've searched all over unable to utilize an exact fix for my issue.
> 
> When I attempt to boot the PC it is stuck on the CPU led with a 00 error. I've come across several instances of this happening with other people and attempted their fixes, to no avail. Is the flash/split-second pulse of light relevant when the power gets turned on relevant? I'll attach a screenshot of a video from my phone -- it's a very brief pulse.
> 
> So I've never made it to the step where I can display BIOS on a screen. I also see the BIOS leds swapping between the two BIOS -- the manual doesn't really elaborate on the dual BIOS, if someone could explain that. Besides that -- everything else seemed like it was getting power through the motherboard when I had everything plugged in, all the fans would run when powering on, GPU lighting up and CPU fan spinning and lighting up. Although there was one attempt where the fan plugged into Fan 3 was not spinning.
> 
> I've tried the board a bunch in multiple, minimal configurations...right now it's in probably the most minimal state waiting for further instructions (just the CPU socketed so I could power on and video you the flashing lights) I've removed the CPU cooler for the moment and have tried resocketing the CPU, swapping RAM/slots, reseating GPU, PSU.
> 
> --
> 
> Also, should I buy some more thermal paste for the cooler? It seems more dispersed and thin now, is that okay? It has a fractal lightning tree like pattern, assuming that is because it had electricity running through it. Is there a specific type I should buy?












Bye CPU?


----------



## WheresWally

Okay I understand the difference, I was specifically responding to the "it put a lot more voltage through my VCore than it did with the F4 version" statement you made. It is putting so much more voltage in because the Vcore in F5 is being misreported in BIOS. F5 is still broken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> No, you're misunderstanding me. With the F4 bios if I set the VCore voltage to anything over 1.25 it would set my clock speed to 1550. This forced me to change the VCore to Normal and unlock the Dynamic Vcore (DVID) so that I could input an offset. This allowed me to boost the VCore to get my 3.8 clock speed back and keep it stable. With the F5 bios I no longer need to do any of that. I can just set the VCore to 1.28 and it doesn't downclock my CPU to 1550 like it used to. This F5 revision fixed that.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> Okay I understand the difference, I was specifically responding to the "it put a lot more voltage through my VCore than it did with the F4 version" statement you made. It is putting so much more voltage in because the Vcore in F5 is being misreported in BIOS. F5 is still broken.


I'm sorry to hear that. For me, F5 fixed all of my issues with F4. Voltages are being read correctly and my 1700 is staying under 50c at full load now and that's in a rather warm room thanks to the heat wave we're having here in California. Maybe try reflashing the bios and see if that resolves your issues?


----------



## simkill

F5 download from Europe mirror now works.


----------



## WheresWally

@BramSLI1 I reflashed F5 three times, it still reports voltages in BIOS that are much lower than actual voltages. F4 I can set Normal + 0.1250 and it reports with both HWInfo and Ryzen Master the correctly selected CPU Vcore that was set in BIOS. Simply switching to F5 and setting it exactly the same, regardless of any or no other changes in BIOS, shows 1.225v in BIOS but in HWInfo and Ryzen Master shows almost 1.6V Vcore.

There is also one unsubstantiated report on the Gigabyte forum of a fried CPU on F5 because it is sending more voltage to the CPU than reported.

Pretty simple, F5 sends more voltage to the CPU than you or the BIOS thinks.

Disclaimer: This was only tested on a 1700 so it may work properly on a X version of the CPU. I don't have one so I can't test that scenario.


----------



## Jagged78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaketran*
> 
> 
> Hello overclockers, I hope this is the appropriate place to post this for help.
> 
> So...it's my first PC build and I've searched all over unable to utilize an exact fix for my issue.
> 
> When I attempt to boot the PC it is stuck on the CPU led with a 00 error. I've come across several instances of this happening with other people and attempted their fixes, to no avail. Is the flash/split-second pulse of light relevant when the power gets turned on relevant? I'll attach a screenshot of a video from my phone -- it's a very brief pulse.
> 
> So I've never made it to the step where I can display BIOS on a screen. I also see the BIOS leds swapping between the two BIOS -- the manual doesn't really elaborate on the dual BIOS, if someone could explain that. Besides that -- everything else seemed like it was getting power through the motherboard when I had everything plugged in, all the fans would run when powering on, GPU lighting up and CPU fan spinning and lighting up. Although there was one attempt where the fan plugged into Fan 3 was not spinning.
> 
> I've tried the board a bunch in multiple, minimal configurations...right now it's in probably the most minimal state waiting for further instructions (just the CPU socketed so I could power on and video you the flashing lights) I've removed the CPU cooler for the moment and have tried resocketing the CPU, swapping RAM/slots, reseating GPU, PSU.
> 
> --
> 
> Also, should I buy some more thermal paste for the cooler? It seems more dispersed and thin now, is that okay? It has a fractal lightning tree like pattern, assuming that is because it had electricity running through it. Is there a specific type I should buy?


So, I had the same experience. I had to plug into both power inlets. ATX_12V and the ATX power slot. Hope that helps .


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @BramSLI1 I reflashed F5 three times, it still reports voltages in BIOS that are much lower than actual voltages. F4 I can set Normal + 0.1250 and it reports with both HWInfo and Ryzen Master the correctly selected CPU Vcore that was set in BIOS. Simply switching to F5 and setting it exactly the same, regardless of any or no other changes in BIOS, shows 1.225v in BIOS but in HWInfo and Ryzen Master shows almost 1.6V Vcore.
> 
> There is also one unsubstantiated report on the Gigabyte forum of a fried CPU on F5 because it is sending more voltage to the CPU than reported.
> 
> Pretty simple, F5 sends more voltage to the CPU than you or the BIOS thinks.
> 
> Disclaimer: This was only tested on a 1700 so it may work properly on a X version of the CPU. I don't have one so I can't test that scenario.


What temperatures are you getting at idle and load?


----------



## akama

Anybody tried the new F5 bios with 1600X?

Currently running F4 with my K7 + 1600X, only issue im having is that the vcore is running at 1.4V when im in idle but it goes down while gaming.
All default settings in bios + using the ryzen power plan.


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> What temperatures are you getting at idle and load?


F4 idles at around 37°C, load last time I ran Linpack was 47°C @3.88 GHz
F5 with exact same CPU Voltage settings in BIOS around 45°C, load was over 70°C @3.88 Ghz

Water temp in both cases was about 32° C, ambient temps here are around 25°C


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> F4 idles at around 37°C, load last time I ran Linpack was 47°C @3.88 GHz
> F5 with exact same CPU Voltage settings in BIOS around 45°C, load was over 70°C @3.88 Ghz
> 
> Water temp in both cases was about 32° C, ambient temps here are around 25°C


That tells me that your settings aren't right. I'll have to take a screenshot of mine when I get home from work. I had the exact same problem until I adjusted just the CPU VCore and took it off of Normal. Once I did that my temperatures plummeted and my voltage remained at the 1.28 I set it at.


----------



## Cyants

Anyone tried the voltage test points with a multimeter with F4 and F5 bios to see the difference? Ordered the Gaming 7 / Ryzen 1700 / Samsung B-die Gskill 3600 I should have it this week


----------



## virpz

I had the Prime Pro, Taichi, C6H and the K7.

The K7 is by faarrr the one that I hate. It's bios is like the worst bios ever made, like if a 3 year old did the design and it is also lacking many settings. Another thing is that VRM with the k7 overall is HOT, really HOT. You will be getting double the temperature you would get with the Taichi with the same OC.

If you're going for [email protected] you may want to avoid this board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Going to make the plunge to Ryzen and finally decided on the K7. I was between the K7 and the Taichi (same price here), but Youtube videos on the UEFI of both boards made me go with the K7, and it seems to me it offers more stuff than the Taichi on the actual board itself. Anyway, will pair it with a 1600X (I won't be overclocking). Only need to decide on the RAM. What do you guys recommend in a 2x16GB configuration?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I had the Prime Pro, Taichi, C6H and the K7.
> 
> The K7 is by faarrr the one that I hate. It's bios is like the worst bios ever made, like if a 3 year old did the design and it is also lacking many settings. Another thing is that VRM with the k7 overall is HOT, really HOT. You will be getting double the temperature you would get with the Taichi with the same OC.
> 
> If you're going for [email protected] you may want to avoid this board.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Going to make the plunge to Ryzen and finally decided on the K7. I was between the K7 and the Taichi (same price here), but Youtube videos on the UEFI of both boards made me go with the K7, and it seems to me it offers more stuff than the Taichi on the actual board itself. Anyway, will pair it with a 1600X (I won't be overclocking). Only need to decide on the RAM. What do you guys recommend in a 2x16GB configuration?
Click to expand...

Not sure what you're on bud.

TAICHI BIOS is a maze!
The settings that Giga lacks won't hinder your OC.
I loved the K7 the most. Wanna know why?

Less to tweak, less to screw up.


----------



## virpz

The Taichi bios is more ASUS C6H like...

R7 3.9GHz @ 75ºC+ at the VRM and a BIOS that is more plug and play with *VERY* questionable looks, then the K7 is the board for you.

What ever floats your boat, bud.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not sure what you're on bud.
> 
> TAICHI BIOS is a maze!
> The settings that Giga lacks won't hinder your OC.
> I loved the K7 the most. Wanna know why?
> 
> Less to tweak, less to screw up.


----------



## Spanners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> The Taichi bios is more ASUS C6H like...
> 
> R7 3.9GHz @ 75ºC+ at the VRM and a BIOS that is more plug and play with *VERY* questionable looks, then the K7 is the board for you.
> 
> What ever floats your boat, bud.


The person you quoted planned to use a six core and no overclocking. I'd predict you'll see sub 60c on the VRM in that scenario with some normal airflow in the case, maybe lower.

The VRM is not as strong as the Taichi granted but an 8 core running a stress (I'm assuming you're talking during Realbench or prime95) test isn't a problem at 75c you could add 30c to that and still be well under spec for the VRM components. It's more a result of the weak heatsink than Gigabyte using poor VRM components.

Personally once I've found some optimal settings I'm not spending any time in the BIOS so the appearance of the interface is mostly irrelevant.

For the same money I would take the Taichi as well but it's not like the K7 is a trash board. It shouldn't be surprising to you that you'd get some push-back trashing the board in what is basically an owners thread.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spanners*
> 
> The person you quoted planned to use a six core and no overclocking. I'd predict you'll see sub 60c on the VRM in that scenario with some normal airflow in the case, maybe lower.
> 
> The VRM is not as strong as the Taichi granted but an 8 core running a stress (I'm assuming you're talking during Realbench or prime95) test isn't a problem at 75c you could add 30c to that and still be well under spec for the VRM components. It's more a result of the weak heatsink than Gigabyte using poor VRM components.
> 
> Personally once I've found some optimal settings I'm not spending any time in the BIOS so the appearance of the interface is mostly irrelevant.
> 
> For the same money I would take the Taichi as well but it's not like the K7 is a trash board. It shouldn't be surprising to you that you'd get some push-back trashing the board in what is basically an owners thread.


Buildzoid confirmed that in his analysis of the board. It's one of the reasons I bought it. Also, since updating to F5 my temps are slightly lower than I was seeing previously in HWmonitor. I'm going to hook up the included temp sensors this weekend and see if I can confirm that. That's with the temperature increase we've gotten lately here in So Cal.


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> That tells me that your settings aren't right. I'll have to take a screenshot of mine when I get home from work. I had the exact same problem until I adjusted just the CPU VCore and took it off of Normal. Once I did that my temperatures plummeted and my voltage remained at the 1.28 I set it at.


Can't test it anymore woke up to K7 no longer powering up, Have a ticket into Gigabyte support to RMA this board.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> Can't test it anymore woke up to K7 no longer powering up, Have a ticket into Gigabyte support to RMA this board.


That sucks. I hope they're able to get it sorted for you.


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl
F5 BIOS dated 2017/08/18

Fix P2-state hanged issue while changing CPU Vcore of Ryzen 3
Improve DDR compatibility

http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-5-rev-10#support-dl
F7 BIOs for Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 dated 2017/08/18

Fix P2-state hanged issue while changing CPU Vcore of Ryzen 3
Improve DDR compatibility

Since when is there P-states?









Seems this is meant for the 1.55GHz bug:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6w41ts/f7_bios_for_am4_gigabyte_boards_fixed_155ghz/%5B/URL
[/B] 
Warning that the new BIOS doesn't manage voltage offset correctly, I recommend not using offset until the next update or just skip this version.

Normal VCore with a 0.125 offset set it to ~1.7 V on the new BIOS.[/QUOTE]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/10730/quote/1542*
> That is in the firmware notes but DON'T DOWNLOAD IT!!! That firmware melts CPUs with massive overvolting. Stick with F6 for now.


----
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> The Taichi bios is more ASUS C6H like...
> 
> R7 3.9GHz @ 75ºC+ at the VRM and a BIOS that is more plug and play with *VERY* questionable looks, then the K7 is the board for you.
> 
> What ever floats your boat, bud.


I can confirm the VRM heatsink is a pile of garbage. I hit 73°C (ambient temp ~27°C) on the VRM heatsink with only 1.35V (so 3.875 GHz Prime 95 AVX or 3.925GHz AIDA64) and 1100RPM CPU fan, when my 140mm single tower air cooler was only hitting a max of 70°C T_Die. With stock clocks and 850 RPM CPU fan it hits 60°C for VRM (ambient temp ~23°C). It's essentially a $140-150 board with lots of lights (okay, the debug LED, clear cmos/power/reset button are nice , V-check points albeit unlabeled , the Dual BIOs is good to have).

The only thing I think Gigabyte truly did right with the BIOS is being on time with AGESA 1.0.0.6 memory settings.


----------



## WheresWally

I knew F5 was broken, so my voltage testing was correct, any offset is applied to 1.550v so you end up super high vcore is you use the same offset you may have used in previous BIOS revisions.

And, that is in spite of the fact that BIOS still thinks and reports in BIOS that base VCore is 1.2250v


----------



## wooshna

I may not have the K7 but i do have the K5 and can agree that the VRMs do get really hot on a modest overclock. i saw temps as high as 90C with my overclock. Couldn't understand why my games where running at 20fps.... zip tied a 120mm fan over the VRM's... Highest i've seen is 57C with a full load while gaming.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> I knew F5 was broken, so my voltage testing was correct, any offset is applied to 1.550v so you end up super high vcore is you use the same offset you may have used in previous BIOS revisions.
> 
> And, that is in spite of the fact that BIOS still thinks and reports in BIOS that base VCore is 1.2250v


That's because they fixed the issue in this bios revision so that you no longer need to use an offset. Look at my screenshot. Just adjust the base V Core and you're good to go.


----------



## ladduro

Mine is running with lower temp on CPU Tdie as well since f5. Core voltage appears to be lower in CPUz under p95. No CPU OC, 1700x.

I am still unable to take my ram to 3600 mhz. Still at 3400 with manual timing. Anyone achieved 3600?


----------



## mafio

BIOS F5 isn't bad, memory overclocking with my particular RAM is better than F4 (but still worse than F4d).
I also found out that, contrarily to what Gigabyte says, DRAM slots DDR4_4 and DDR4_3 are better for memory overclocking than DDR4_2 and DDR4_1.


----------



## WheresWally

@BramSLI1 Your idea of something fixed and something broken is very different than mine. If the BIOS tells me it is 1.225V+OFFSET is actually 1.55v+OFFSET that is broken, not fixed. F5 did nothing but increase CPU voltages to unnecessary and unwanted (maybe even unsafe) levels.

There are reports popping up that the latest Gaming K5 BIOS does exactly the same thing (reddit and Gigabytes forum)


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @BramSLI1 Your idea of something fixed and something broken is very different than mine. If the BIOS tells me it is 1.225V+OFFSET is actually 1.55v+OFFSET that is broken, not fixed. F5 did nothing but increase CPU voltages to unnecessary and unwanted (maybe even unsafe) levels.
> 
> There are reports popping up that the latest Gaming K5 BIOS does exactly the same thing (reddit and Gigabytes forum)


I'm going to explain this one more time. We had to use an offset previously or we'd get the 1550 clock bug. This revision fixed that. Now you just set the base VCore and set everything else to auto. Just like my screenshot shows. Got it? Yes, the way they "fixed" this appears to have screwed up the offset method for reaching the voltage needed for stability. We don't need to use an offset anymore, though.


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, I don't you need a base Voltage if you want to use Offset.

VCore will simply follow VID+Offset this way.

I tried this on several BIOSES but feel free to test how your system reacts.

FWIW: my VID is 1.55 so i have to use Negative Offset Value to get to 1.35-1.375 for 4.1GHz. That's -0.150 but LLC affects final VCore.

Keep the VCore to Auto and use the applicable Offset.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, I don't you need a base Voltage if you want to use Offset.
> 
> VCore will simply follow VID+Offset this way.
> 
> I tried this on several BIOSES but feel free to test how your system reacts.
> 
> FWIW: my VID is 1.55 so i have to use Negative Offset Value to get to 1.35-1.375 for 4.1GHz. That's -0.150 but LLC affects final VCore.
> 
> Keep the VCore to Auto and use the applicable Offset.


I didn't try that, but I'm sure that would work as well. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## WheresWally

@BramSLI1 This is what it shows doing F5 exactly your way, BIOS reports 1.32V. I will admit I may not be correct, but it sure seems like the Vcore is 1.550V. Maybe it is the difference in LLC that forces mine to 1.550v

@mus1mus Okay, I am going to see what your way does. Can LLC set to Turbo or Extreme add .33V to CPU Vcore?
Just want to verify, you are saying set to Normal since you can't use Dynamic Vcore on Auto, set a negative offset to get back down to 1.3x, or are you suggesting leave Vcore on Auto and use VDD18 and VDDP?

@BramSLI1 You probably already know this, a tip, if you have a flash drive plugged into the PC in the BIOS screen hitting F12 will save a BMP file of the current BIOS screen to that drive. That way you don't need to use your phone camera to take BIOS screenshots.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BramSLI1 This is what it shows doing F5 exactly your way, BIOS reports 1.32V. I will admit I may not be correct, but it sure seems like the Vcore is 1.550V. Maybe it is the difference in LLC that forces mine to 1.550v
> 
> @mus1mus Okay, I am going to see what your way does. *Can LLC set to Turbo or Extreme add .33V to CPU Vcore?*
> Just want to verify, you are saying set to Normal since you can't use Dynamic Vcore on Auto, set a negative offset to get back down to 1.3x, or are you suggesting leave Vcore on Auto and use VDD18 and VDDP?


NOPE.

2., Don't Look at VID on HWInfo. There are 3 other Vcore readouts in there. But not the VID.

3. Leave VDD18, won't help a thing. VDDP, yes for RAM OC tweaks.


----------



## Cyants

So did no one use a multimeter on the test points near the ram socket in the corner to test the voltage in the BIOS / windows yet?


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2., Don't Look at VID on HWInfo. There are 3 other Vcore readouts in there. But not the VID.


That is just weird. If I look at SVI2 TFN it reports 1.294 V and ITE8686E reports Vcore at 1.308 V, so you are saying that is the actual CPU core voltage regardless what is reported in VID or by Ryzen Master?

As much as I hate to say this, Intel Vcore manipluation is so much more intuitive, not that I am going back to any Intel processor anytime soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3. Leave VDD18, won't help a thing. VDDP, yes for RAM OC tweaks.


Okay trying to get to the bottom of this. I am not having any issues with RAM OC. It does so with XMP Profile 1 with no issues at all, I did raise RAM voltage to 1.36 to be safe and appropriately raised DRAM Termination to 0.5X the DRAM Voltage, I am not trying to get more speed out of the RAM than 3200. Samsung B-Die can take a lot of voltage.

What I am after is stable CPU at 3.9. You cannot set CPU Dynamic Vcore unless you move CPU Vcore off of Auto. If I wanted 1.35V or less then I set to Normal and a negative offset of -0.200 V in the Dynamic Vcore (DVID)? Is that what you are suggesting?

Here is something funny I just noticed. If you do not use the Full Screen Logo and allow the POST screen to scroll at boot up, under BIOS it says "Evaluation Copy".


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooshna*
> 
> I may not have the K7 but i do have the K5 and can agree that the VRMs do get really hot on a modest overclock. i saw temps as high as 90C with my overclock. Couldn't understand why my games where running at 20fps.... zip tied a 120mm fan over the VRM's... Highest i've seen is 57C with a full load while gaming.


\
K5 is not the same VRM as K7. G5 + K7 are the same VRM.

K5 has the same VRM as X370 K3 , B350 Gaming 3 : 4 phases for CPU Onsemi 4c09N+4C06N doubled low side... not good.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2., Don't Look at VID on HWInfo. There are 3 other Vcore readouts in there. But not the VID.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just weird. If I look at SVI2 TFN it reports 1.294 V and ITE8686E reports Vcore at 1.308 V, so you are saying that is the actual CPU core voltage regardless what is reported in VID or by Ryzen Master?
> 
> As much as I hate to say this, Intel Vcore manipluation is so much more intuitive, not that I am going back to any Intel processor anytime soon.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3. Leave VDD18, won't help a thing. VDDP, yes for RAM OC tweaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay trying to get to the bottom of this. I am not having any issues with RAM OC. It does so with XMP Profile 1 with no issues at all, I did raise RAM voltage to 1.36 to be safe and appropriately raised DRAM Termination to 0.5X the DRAM Voltage, I am not trying to get more speed out of the RAM than 3200. Samsung B-Die can take a lot of voltage.
> 
> What I am after is stable CPU at 3.9. You cannot set CPU Dynamic Vcore unless you move CPU Vcore off of Auto. If I wanted 1.35V or less then I set to Normal and a negative offset of -0.200 V in the Dynamic Vcore (DVID)? Is that what you are suggesting?
> 
> Here is something funny I just noticed. If you do not use the Full Screen Logo and allow the POST screen to scroll at boot up, under BIOS it says "Evaluation Copy".
Click to expand...

Ryzen Master reports VID on mine.







tho I find it crap. So I didn't spend a lot of time looking into it.
One of the Voltage reading you mentioned is correct. Tested via DMM. Safe to say the higher one.

Intel CPU/Mobo combo also report crap.







my RVE/5930K/6900 have been. So yeah.

If you are not concerned about RAM or not having any issues, you can leave VDDP and VDD1.8 at Auto. I rarely need to tweak them on the K7. On the Asus, a lot of people suggest tweaking them. Which I have to do. (Asus is too complicated even for a tweaker like me) K7 is worry free IME.

As for Dynamic Voltage and Frequency, I have not been able to do it yet. Most of the stuff I am doing or did with the K7 involved benching. So yeah. Can't comment much.










PS, you can't cool a Ryzen chip at 1.55V unless you have a chiller.







so I guess VID is not the true VCore.


----------



## AlphaC

More problems reported with F5 BIOS on the X370 Gaming K7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/10631/quote/739*
> Do not use BIOS revision F5 on your board if you want to keep your CPU. I had temps that were simply too high so I started doing some investigating and the base CPU Vcore appears to be 1.5500v instead of 1.2250v. It still says you are setting 1.2250v but it isn't. If you use Normal and a positive offset it adds that to 1.5500v. If you try to set 1.2250v directly it still provides 1.5500v.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> More problems reported with F5 BIOS on the X370 Gaming K7


Yep, we discussed that already. Mus1mus already devised a couple of solutions. I'm running F5 right now on my K7 and my temps are lower than they were with F4. It's a damn good revision if you set it up properly.


----------



## WheresWally

@AlphaC That was my post and I have been playing all day with F5 trying to get it to work. It works after a fashion. But this isn't the only forum I visit and problems have been reported on Gigabytes forum and on Reddit too. I think some people forget that this isn't the only place to get information. There are also similar reports on the K5 board too.

@BramSLI1 mus1mus way works but not with Dynamic Vcore. I played with his way all day and depending on the software you look at nearly everyone list a different value for Vcore depending on which sensor they pull the information from. It is only a partial solution. There are actually valid reasons to use Dynamic Vcore and not force the CPU to use the same voltage all the time. I am not interested in benchmark runs and that is what mus1mus, by his own admission focuses on. So as much as I followed his guide early on he and I do not have the same end goals so we have different approaches to what works and what doesn't. It is not an issue of what is proper and what isn't.

I can repeatedly and very consistently make this board use a Vcore over 1.55V even if set to 1.225V . depending on how hard you crash if you don't reboot twice Vcore can and does get stuck at a higher value.


----------



## Praetorr

There are multiple users using the same settings they've used for 3 previous BIOS revisions suddenly putting 1.5+ V into their CPUs... Gigabyte was by no stretch of the imagination clear that this is something that could or would happen with this BIOS.

I don't want to speculate regarding the motivations behind some folks' apparent "excuse making" for this, but I find Gigabyte's overall handling of this board pretty abhorrent. At this stage, they won't even fess-up if the soft-brick is fixable or going to require a full-blown hardware solution. Now they're releasing BIOS that dramatically change how voltage is applied to the CPU in some cases with no clear warning made to the community... I'm sorry, but it's not OK.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @AlphaC That was my post and I have been playing all day with F5 trying to get it to work. It works after a fashion. But this isn't the only forum I visit and problems have been reported on Gigabytes forum and on Reddit too. I think some people forget that this isn't the only place to get information. There are also similar reports on the K5 board too.
> 
> @BramSLI1 mus1mus way works but not with Dynamic Vcore. I played with his way all day and depending on the software you look at nearly everyone list a different value for Vcore depending on which sensor they pull the information from. It is only a partial solution. There are actually valid reasons to use Dynamic Vcore and not force the CPU to use the same voltage all the time. I am not interested in benchmark runs and that is what mus1mus, by his own admission focuses on. So as much as I followed his guide early on he and I do not have the same end goals so we have different approaches to what works and what doesn't. It is not an issue of what is proper and what isn't.
> 
> I can repeatedly and very consistently make this board use a Vcore over 1.55V even if set to 1.225V . depending on how hard you crash if you don't reboot twice Vcore can and does get stuck at a higher value.


Fair enough. In my specific use case I'm not reaching for maximum overclocks either. I'm happy with the 3.8 I'm running at because I don't want to put more than 1.3 volts through the VCore. I'm simply saying that for my specific use case F5 fixed the issues I was having once I stopped using the Dynamic Vcore to offset my voltage. My temperatures are down and the entire system appears to be more stable now. But that's most likely due to my specific use case.


----------



## mus1mus

Sorry guys, can't be bugged to install the board again due to cooler limitations.

But I'll see if I can get some time next week. I want to try the latest BIOS and Dynamic Vcore as the Giga will be going for 24/7 use as the CH6 will take over it's benching chores.









Can't promise much as I have a chitload of things to do in the coming weeks.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry guys, can't be bugged to install the board again due to cooler limitations.
> 
> But I'll see if I can get some time next week. I want to try the latest BIOS and Dynamic Vcore as the Giga will be going for 24/7 use as the CH6 will take over it's benching chores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't promise much as I have a chitload of things to do in the coming weeks.


Thank you for whatever light you can help shed on this.


----------



## mus1mus

Was wrong. I ended up slapping an AIO into the K7.









Just bear with me as it's been close to 2 months since I last had a hand on it.

Booted fine for me so no cold boot issue here.


----------



## mus1mus

Okay guys. Heads up.

VCore Offset messes things up on F5. Stick with Manual for now.

Any Offset Applied except for Positive (+0.XX) will be ignored.


----------



## mus1mus

In related news tho, looks like some optimisations have been made for the VRMs. Looking pretty chill mining with NiceHash at 4.1.


----------



## Sev501

I've noticed that my k7 and 1700x runs more stable now, haven't had those soft brick issues in a while too!
Also I've noticed that even if oc'd to sweet spot 3.8-3.9ish ghz the processor runs a little cooler? IDK maybe just placebo effect? Hah
As for the voltage issue haven't noticed it since I always used a fixed voltage for my oc.

As for my m-die hynix's I couldn't get the thing to run 3200mhz xmp or manual (couldn't be bothered yet with testing restarting tweaking and testing, it's just too time limited on my end.) I just settled with 3066 for the meantime w/c is stable for me. I want to enjoy my system now for some video editing work and some casual BF1 or OW and sometimes some TEKKEN 7 or SFV gaming.

On a side note however one thing that helps me show stability on my settings is BF1, if it's not stable with oc and/or ram tweaks it will CTD. The game engine seems to find faults with my settings faster than some "usual" tools that we use to check for overclock cpu and ram faults.

Anyway, been reading most from the giga forum and some reddit posts. Saw a couple that got their proc fried. Well we haven't heard yet from the gigabyte rep about F5, it didn't come out on the beta thread but came onto the site without any detailed change log.


----------



## mus1mus

There is definitely a Voltage fault on F5 with Offset Vcore. But so far so good.

VRM Temps look cooler now.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In related news tho, looks like some optimisations have been made for the VRMs. Looking pretty chill mining with NiceHash at 4.1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> I've noticed that my k7 and 1700x runs more stable now, haven't had those soft brick issues in a while too!
> Also I've noticed that even if oc'd to sweet spot 3.8-3.9ish ghz the processor runs a little cooler? IDK maybe just placebo effect? Hah
> As for the voltage issue haven't noticed it since I always used a fixed voltage for my oc.
> 
> As for my m-die hynix's I couldn't get the thing to run 3200mhz xmp or manual (couldn't be bothered yet with testing restarting tweaking and testing, it's just too time limited on my end.) I just settled with 3066 for the meantime w/c is stable for me. I want to enjoy my system now for some video editing work and some casual BF1 or OW and sometimes some TEKKEN 7 or SFV gaming.
> 
> On a side note however one thing that helps me show stability on my settings is BF1, if it's not stable with oc and/or ram tweaks it will CTD. The game engine seems to find faults with my settings faster than some "usual" tools that we use to check for overclock cpu and ram faults.
> 
> Anyway, been reading most from the giga forum and some reddit posts. Saw a couple that got their proc fried. Well we haven't heard yet from the gigabyte rep about F5, it didn't come out on the beta thread but came onto the site without any detailed change log.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There is definitely a Voltage fault on F5 with Offset Vcore. But so far so good.
> 
> VRM Temps look cooler now.


Yep, I'm noticing all of this as well. It looks like they did screw up the offset voltage, but everything else is more stable and cooler. I think the first time I noticed this is that I have my Corsair Link software actually controlling my fan speeds and my rig has been much quieter. During intense gaming sessions or benchmarking this thing would sound like a jet engine. It still ramps up a little, but it's hardly noticeable now.


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay guys. Heads up.
> 
> VCore Offset messes things up on F5. Stick with Manual for now.
> 
> Any Offset Applied except for Positive (+0.XX) will be ignored.


Wow amazing exactly what I said all along, doesn't anyone pay attention!


----------



## WheresWally

Moving on to another annoying thing about the K7 (mind you I really like this board), but front audio sucks! If I have my head pones plugged into the HD Audio connected front jacks there are a lot of times that all the bass seems to just drop out of audio, unplugging it and reinserting the plug will restore the bass. Does anyone else see this?


----------



## WheresWally

With regard to sound issues, I found that updating Realtek drivers to 8233 made a significant difference to the sound quality. These aren't the latest version of the driver, that is 8237. There is a huge thread on current Realtek HDAudio on tenforums here:

https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html

My suggestion would be to load the default drivers provided by Gigabyte then update the driver with the .cab files located at the Microsoft Update Catalog (MUC). Links to the Realtek drivers on the MUC are located in the above linked thread. If you scan the last few pages of the thread you can find out what people think about the sound quality (which varies from driver to driver) of the latest driver releases. If you install the Gigabyte software first, you retain the Gigabyte specific interface when you update the drivers direct from the MUC.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> With regard to sound issues, I found that updating Realtek drivers to 8233 made a significant difference to the sound quality. These aren't the latest version of the driver, that is 8237. There is a huge thread on current Realtek HDAudio on tenforums here:
> 
> https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html
> 
> My suggestion would be to load the default drivers provided by Gigabyte then update the driver with the .cab files located at the Microsoft Update Catalog (MUC). Links to the Realtek drivers on the MUC are located in the above linked thread. If you scan the last few pages of the thread you can find out what people think about the sound quality (which varies from driver to driver) of the latest driver releases. If you install the Gigabyte software first, you retain the Gigabyte specific interface when you update the drivers direct from the MUC.


Yup ! They sound nicer! Found that thread because I was having issues with realtek's official r2 driver haha the sound manager icon got lost. And that specific thread/forum post helped me.








Btw on 8233 does the soundblaster program still work? Or it no longer recognizes a supported sound card?


----------



## gmc67

Techpowerup got it.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In related news tho, looks like some optimisations have been made for the VRMs. Looking pretty chill mining with NiceHash at 4.1.


The likely reason is they lowered the aggressiveness of phase shedding , so perhaps phase shedding doesn't happen as quickly (dubbed "Dynamic Phase Control" for the IR35201 PWM controller) unless it is truly idle. Per the IR35201 datasheet: "Programmable 1-phase or 2-phase operation for Light Loads and Active Diode Emulation for very Light Loads".

If they lowered the switching frequency I wouldn't expect a huge difference unless they were over 500kHz originally. 300kHz to 500kHz is less than +2% loss. The X299 implementation has 400kHz listed as default.

Input voltage isn't going to change, output voltage isn't going to change (I hope), output current isn't going to change. Maybe they capped the power limit (unlike Gigabyte's Intel boards there is no TDP limit setting in BIOS) or current limit.

Are you running a better CPU cooler? A better CPU cooler would result in less heat going from the CPU to the PCB.

Nicehash may be mining a more efficient algorithm and/or using a better power optimized mining software application.

They're using 6+4 phase setup, so without doublers involved they can't change from dual driver mode to doubler or vice versa.

I'm going to remain skeptical on this unless something was drastically wrong in the original implementation of the BIOs.

edit: was the *VAXG Loadline Calibration* setting the same in both cases?


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmc67*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/236659/latest-gigabyte-x370-k7-motherboard-bios-broken-
> dynamic-vcore-up-to-1-7v]Techpowerup [/URL] got it.


So I am the first person to find this and post it here an on Gigabyte's forum and someone else gets the credit.








Well at least TPU might get Gigabyte's attention since their own forum only has Gigabyte-Matt responding to posts and he can't be everywhere.


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Yup ! They sound nicer! Found that thread because I was having issues with realtek's official r2 driver haha the sound manager icon got lost. And that specific thread/forum post helped me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw on 8233 does the soundblaster program still work? Or it no longer recognizes a supported sound card?


I don't know if the Sound Blaster stuff works, because their drivers are a ***** to get working with equalization provided by EqualizerAPO and Peace for the GUI.


----------



## THUMPer1

I just updated to F5. used manual voltage like I always do. No issues obviously. hah


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In related news tho, looks like some optimisations have been made for the VRMs. Looking pretty chill mining with NiceHash at 4.1.
> 
> 
> 
> The likely reason is they lowered the aggressiveness of phase shedding , so perhaps phase shedding doesn't happen as quickly (dubbed "Dynamic Phase Control" for the IR35201 PWM controller) unless it is truly idle. Per the IR35201 datasheet: "Programmable 1-phase or 2-phase operation for Light Loads and Active Diode Emulation for very Light Loads".
> 
> If they lowered the switching frequency I wouldn't expect a huge difference unless they were over 500kHz originally. 300kHz to 500kHz is less than +2% loss. The X299 implementation has 400kHz listed as default.
> 
> Input voltage isn't going to change, output voltage isn't going to change (I hope), output current isn't going to change. Maybe they capped the power limit (unlike Gigabyte's Intel boards there is no TDP limit setting in BIOS) or current limit.
> 
> Are you running a better CPU cooler? A better CPU cooler would result in less heat going from the CPU to the PCB.
> 
> Nicehash may be mining a more efficient algorithm and/or using a better power optimized mining software application.
> 
> They're using 6+4 phase setup, so without doublers involved they can't change from dual driver mode to doubler or vice versa.
> 
> I'm going to remain skeptical on this unless something was drastically wrong in the original implementation of the BIOs.
> 
> edit: was the *VAXG Loadline Calibration* setting the same in both cases?
Click to expand...

I kind of think the same.

For the cooler, I am using an AIO now. Previously, a full Custom.

All identical settings.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmc67*
> 
> Techpowerup got it.


Heh it was me on tpu Psyko12


----------



## crashburn162

I have the Gaming 5 MB and the only way to get the 1700 cpu to overclock was to put it with dynamic voltage so when i updated the bios to F7 I saw in the CPU Z the voltage was 1.77 1.78 i immediately shut it off but I think it damaged my CPU. Because now I can't get it stable on 38.75Ghz no matter the voltage I can get it on 38.50Ghz but with more voltage currently set in Bios to 1.425 before that it was 1.38-1.404 .... Thanks Gigabyte







. I've also tried to revert for F6 bios but it was still the same story.


----------



## WheresWally

The Gaming 5 F7 BIOS links are all dead, and the F5 BIOS for the Gaming K7 has been completely removed. My suggestion is if this is broken you simply can't know what else is broken and you are using this BIOS version at your own risk, even if you think it solves all your issues.

Still no word from Gigabyte, just the removed or dead links.


----------



## mafio

I wonder if they even bother to test the BIOS prior to releasing them. Bah.
F5 is running solid for me and improved memory overclocking but this VCORE offset bug is really really nasty.


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> I wonder if they even bother to test the BIOS prior to releasing them. Bah.
> F5 is running solid for me and improved memory overclocking but this VCORE offset bug is really really nasty.


Same here. I'm just gonna leave my F5 settings the way I have them now and wait for the next update.


----------



## Sev501

They've sent out a new bios!!!
This is one for the k7
http://www.gigabyte.eu/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl

Fix P2-state hanged issue while adjusting CPU Vcore of Ryzen 3
Improve DDR compatibility
Fix CPU Vcore caused high voltage issue while adjusting the Dynamic Vcore option


----------



## WheresWally

F5 is dead, Long live F6!

F6 links posted files must still be replicating through Gigabyte's web servers. and the Gamin 5 got links for F8 too.


----------



## mus1mus

Wow!

Was just starting to get to the fun part!

One stick at a time.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

The download for F6 doesnt function anymore too


----------



## Sev501

China server is up with f6

http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-ax370-gaming-k7_f6.zip


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> The Gaming 5 F7 BIOS links are all dead, and the F5 BIOS for the Gaming K7 has been completely removed. My suggestion is if this is broken you simply can't know what else is broken and you are using this BIOS version at your own risk, even if you think it solves all your issues.
> 
> Still no word from Gigabyte, just the removed or dead links.


It's alarming they are essentially releasing BETA BIOS with normal numbering


----------



## kd5151

Wccftech got it also.


----------



## mus1mus

Can confirm Offset now works.









With that note, anyone can tell me how to work Dynamic Vcore?

Enabled CNQ, C-States. Windows to Power Saver. But now Downclocks and Dynamic VCore.


----------



## mafio

Just that I think about it, didn't gigabyte limited the VCORE to 1.7 volt since BIOS F3 or so?
With F5 they accidentally released an extreme overclocking capable BIOS with updated AGESA.


----------



## mus1mus

1.8V on F3
1.7V on F4
Absolute btw.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> China server is up with f6
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-ax370-gaming-k7_f6.zip


Thanks for posting this. It's working great and the offset is functioning like it should as well.


----------



## G4ndY

Anyone got any idea how to get 3200mhz ram on the K3 Mobo? Everything above 2600 doesnt work for me.


----------



## RWGTROLL

After the latest Bios update for the Gigabyte x370 K7 I was able to lower my voltage to 1.3v @ 3800mhz


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RWGTROLL*
> 
> After the latest Bios update for the Gigabyte x370 K7 I was able to lower my voltage to 1.3v @ 3800mhz


Congrats, i do offset voltage now that its safe in F6 again, but ended only with - 0,05V. Guess I was lucky, that I didnt try that within F5 Bios. The voltage now tops at 1,4V ingame. With -0,075V i had regular "hickups" ingame. Seems, that my 1800x is not very "undervoltable".

Looks like it was an issue with my GPU rather with my CPU. Currently offset is -0,01V


----------



## Neokolzia

Just posted on Wccftech, re F5 bios for k7, and it damaging CPU's

So I would advise for time being until official information is avaliable not hunting down or using it.
(unsure if this was already posted or not)

Quote:


> *BEWARE: Latest Gigabyte X370 Motherboard BIOS Can Permanently Damage AMD Ryzen CPUs, Sets Voltage Up To 1.7V*
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-cpu-gigabyte-x370-damage-burning-bios-update/


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Just posted on Wccftech, re F5 bios for k7, and it damaging CPU's
> 
> So I would advise for time being until official information is avaliable not hunting down or using it.
> (unsure if this was already posted or not)


That BIOS was removed and a fixed F6 bios can me had already, the posts earlier on this page are with F6 I think.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Just posted on Wccftech, re F5 bios for k7, and it damaging CPU's
> 
> So I would advise for time being until official information is avaliable not hunting down or using it.
> (unsure if this was already posted or not)
> 
> 
> 
> That BIOS was removed and a fixed F6 bios can me had already, the posts earlier on this page are with F6 I think.
Click to expand...

ya I noticed that just a psa that it was confirmed dangerous and all that hubbub.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Just posted on Wccftech, re F5 bios for k7, and it damaging CPU's
> 
> So I would advise for time being until official information is avaliable not hunting down or using it.
> (unsure if this was already posted or not)


Yep, and they've already pulled it and released a new F6 that fixes the issues with the F5. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Neokolzia

Are people noting better overclocking at all with F6(before F5 was pulled), compared to F4?

I've been hoping to get my memory up to above 3200 without having to overvolt the crap out of it or fiddle with advanced timing settings.
Using 3600 Samsung B-die from Gskill, had all these Agesa updates but I've been stuck at least setting wise at 3200 for stability can go like 3300+ with bclk overclocking, but thats always been the case ever since F2 bios


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Are people noting better overclocking at all with F6(before F5 was pulled), compared to F4?
> 
> I've been hoping to get my memory up to above 3200 without having to overvolt the crap out of it or fiddle with advanced timing settings.
> Using 3600 Samsung B-die from Gskill, had all these Agesa updates but I've been stuck at least setting wise at 3200 for stability can go like 3300+ with bclk overclocking, but thats always been the case ever since F2 bios


I have G.Skill RGB 4000 but even with latest F6 i cannot get it to run faster than [email protected], like it did with F4 (without BLCK) already. Looks like we have to wait lil longer, maybe its getting better with next Agesa.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia*
> 
> Are people noting better overclocking at all with F6(before F5 was pulled), compared to F4?
> 
> I've been hoping to get my memory up to above 3200 without having to overvolt the crap out of it or fiddle with advanced timing settings.
> Using 3600 Samsung B-die from Gskill, had all these Agesa updates but I've been stuck at least setting wise at 3200 for stability can go like 3300+ with bclk overclocking, but thats always been the case ever since F2 bios
> 
> 
> 
> I have G.Skill RGB 4000 but even with latest F6 i cannot get it to run faster than [email protected], like it did with F4 (without BLCK) already. Looks like we have to wait lil longer, maybe its getting better with next Agesa.
Click to expand...

Guess thats ok as long as people buying non b-die stuff are able to hit the juicy 3200 regularly with 16-32+ gb


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> I have G.Skill RGB 4000 but even with latest F6 i cannot get it to run faster than [email protected], like it did with F4 (without BLCK) already. Looks like we have to wait lil longer, maybe its getting better with next Agesa.


Pretty sure that's a CPU limitation and not a motherboard limit.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> I have G.Skill RGB 4000 but even with latest F6 i cannot get it to run faster than [email protected], like it did with F4 (without BLCK) already. Looks like we have to wait lil longer, maybe its getting better with next Agesa.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's a CPU limitation and not a motherboard limit.
Click to expand...

CPU, Platform, and user.









JK. Find the slots that can do 3466. Test each stick.


----------



## papasmurf211

Bios F6 allowed to get 3466 stable with gskill RGB 4133. Working on finding the lowest timings possible atm. 16-16-16-36 1T was unstable after 15 min of prime95 blend. Trying 2T.

I haven't tried messing with the bclk yet, any experienced users here will that help me push my memory clock higher or is it a waste of time?

Currently at:
3.9 ghz
vcore: 1.3875
vSOC: 1.3000v
VDD18: 1.2000v
vdroop: xtreme

dram 1.4v
dram term: .740
dram vpp: 2.620
geardown: disabled
procODT: 68.6
CLDO vddp: 975

temps are around 70c in prime95 small ffts with nzxt kraken x62 pull only


----------



## WheresWally

My K7 is now dead, after the F5 bios fiasco and finally got to F6, it booted three times (I shut my machine off every night) third day it would just continuously power cycle. Tried all the tricks including rremoving battery and all power overnight, still power cycles at startup. I am beginning to lose faith in Gigabyte and this board. Unfortunately if you really read the other forums the other boards have just as many complaints. This will be the last time I jump on a Rev 1 platform that really should have been called a beta platform. I put in for an RMA and waiting on Gigabyte US to approve it. Pain in the ass, I have to drain my loop and take everything apart to get the gpu and cpu out of the case.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> My K7 is now dead, after the F5 bios fiasco and finally got to F6, it booted three times (I shut my machine off every night) third day it would just continuously power cycle. Tried all the tricks including rremoving battery and all power overnight, still power cycles at startup. I am beginning to lose faith in Gigabyte and this board. Unfortunately if you really read the other forums the other boards have just as many complaints. This will be the last time I jump on a Rev 1 platform that really should have been called a beta platform. I put in for an RMA and waiting on Gigabyte US to approve it. Pain in the ass, I have to drain my loop and take everything apart to get the gpu and cpu out of the case.


Sad to hear that mate. Even when using the 2nd bios by manually selecting the switch? Still doesn't do it?

If you've been reading this thread you also know that I'm on my 2nd pair of motherboard and processor.
Just out of blue the board died. After months of non tweaking just using it as a regular computer user.

Hopefully this new replacements I've got will last to see Zen2 or so.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Bios F6 allowed to get 3466 stable with gskill RGB 4133. Working on finding the lowest timings possible atm. 16-16-16-36 1T was unstable after 15 min of prime95 blend. Trying 2T.
> 
> I haven't tried messing with the bclk yet, any experienced users here will that help me push my memory clock higher or is it a waste of time?
> 
> Currently at:
> 3.9 ghz
> vcore: 1.3875
> *vSOC: 1.3000v*
> VDD18: 1.2000v
> vdroop: xtreme
> 
> dram 1.4v
> dram term: .740
> dram vpp: 2.620
> geardown: disabled
> procODT: 68.6
> CLDO vddp: 975
> 
> temps are around 70c in prime95 small ffts with nzxt kraken x62 pull only


Your vsoc sir is a bit too high from what AMD says a safe value. 1.1-1.25v it might add degradation but I'm no expert tho.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Your vsoc sir is a bit too high from what AMD says a safe value. 1.1-1.25v it might add degradation but I'm no expert tho.


According to gigabyte "you can go up to" 1.35v.

https://view.joomag.com/gigabyte-am4-overclocking-guide/0517370001491902144

Did seem to help stabilize my system, luckily i bought micro centers 2 year replacement plan on mobo and cpu so if I do fry them it won't be an issue


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Your vsoc sir is a bit too high from what AMD says a safe value. 1.1-1.25v it might add degradation but I'm no expert tho.
> 
> 
> 
> According to gigabyte "you can go up to" 1.35v.
> 
> https://view.joomag.com/gigabyte-am4-overclocking-guide/0517370001491902144
> 
> Did seem to help stabilize my system, luckily i bought micro centers 2 year replacement plan on mobo and cpu so if I do fry them it won't be an issue
Click to expand...

Nope. It hurts stability at some point.

Also, a few things you may ght wanna try.

VDD18, keep it at 1.8 for now. While it doesn't affect or give you the headroom, new BIOS allows it to be pretty low (1.2V IIRC). This thing won't allow me to boot at 3466 unless I set it to 1.5V and above.

VDDP - appears as an offset in the BIOS. Keep it around the same value as your VSOC (which you need to pin down to about 1.1 or lower). Play around the offset value.

FWIW, I can do 3466 at 1.4V Dimm, 0.975V VSOC, 0.95 VDDP (-negative offset) on 2 dimms. On 4 dimms, I am limited to 3333 and there, VSOC needs to be bumped to 1.0-1.025.

Enough VSOC to boot to Windows + 0.025 is fine 24/7.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Pretty sure that's a CPU limitation and not a motherboard limit.


I would also assume that the quality of the board is not the problem. Further Agesa and BIOS tweaking is needed. I might be able to reach some more MHz, but i am unwilling to sacrifice hours in researching and testing for that. It would not make a difference in user/gaming experience at all.

I would expect better results with a new Agesa and obviously G.Skill is working together with the motherboard makers for more compatibility, like they said in June. They did put in promising that the 4000MHz goal is within reach:

http://www.tomshardware.de/g.skill-ddr4-rekord-ryzen-x299,news-258112.html

I hope they were serious about that ;-)


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> CPU, Platform, and user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK. Find the slots that can do 3466. Test each stick.


Ofc if i sacrifice the hours for tweaking and researching i could add some MHz. But i am not nerd enough. It would not make sense too, because the added 133MHz would not make any difference in user/gaming experience.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. It hurts stability at some point.
> 
> Also, a few things you may ght wanna try.
> 
> VDD18, keep it at 1.8 for now. While it doesn't affect or give you the headroom, new BIOS allows it to be pretty low (1.2V IIRC). This thing won't allow me to boot at 3466 unless I set it to 1.5V and above.
> 
> VDDP - appears as an offset in the BIOS. Keep it around the same value as your VSOC (which you need to pin down to about 1.1 or lower). Play around the offset value.
> 
> FWIW, I can do 3466 at 1.4V Dimm, 0.975V VSOC, 0.95 VDDP (-negative offset) on 2 dimms. On 4 dimms, I am limited to 3333 and there, VSOC needs to be bumped to 1.0-1.025.
> 
> Enough VSOC to boot to Windows + 0.025 is fine 24/7.


0.975v VSOC, same vddp, VDD18 1.8. very low compared to what I'm using but I will test it later, thanks.

What memory timings do you think I should shoot for at 3466 with g.skill rgb 4133 ram? Its rated at cas 19 at 4133.

Im struggling to even get 18-18-18-38 stable right now. Seems only its rated timings provide a stable overclock even at such a lower frequency.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. It hurts stability at some point.
> 
> Also, a few things you may ght wanna try.
> 
> VDD18, keep it at 1.8 for now. While it doesn't affect or give you the headroom, new BIOS allows it to be pretty low (1.2V IIRC). This thing won't allow me to boot at 3466 unless I set it to 1.5V and above.
> 
> VDDP - appears as an offset in the BIOS. Keep it around the same value as your VSOC (which you need to pin down to about 1.1 or lower). Play around the offset value.
> 
> FWIW, I can do 3466 at 1.4V Dimm, 0.975V VSOC, 0.95 VDDP (-negative offset) on 2 dimms. On 4 dimms, I am limited to 3333 and there, VSOC needs to be bumped to 1.0-1.025.
> 
> Enough VSOC to boot to Windows + 0.025 is fine 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 0.975v VSOC, same vddp, VDD18 1.8. very low compared to what I'm using but I will test it later, thanks.
> 
> What memory timings do you think I should shoot for at 3466 with g.skill rgb 4133 ram? Its rated at cas 19 at 4133.
> 
> Im struggling to even get 18-18-18-38 stable right now. Seems only its rated timings provide a stable overclock even at such a lower frequency.
Click to expand...

3466 14-14-14-14-1T should be doable at 1.45 VDimm.

What exact kit are those?


----------



## mafio

Did some 8 hours prime95 custom blend with 31 GB of RAM used.
CPU at 3.9 GHz, RAM at 2933 CAS16 on BIOS F6.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3466 14-14-14-14-1T should be doable at 1.45 VDimm.
> 
> What exact kit are those?


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232496&cm_re=ddr4_4133-_-20-232-496-_-Product

Couldn't post at 0.975 VSOC, still working on getting that voltage down to where i can get into windows.

also what should my vddp be set at? you said a negative offset? it was at .200v


----------



## papasmurf211

stress testing at 1.1v VSOC, 1.8v VDD18 and no offset on VDDP. Bumped ram to 1.45v and will see how stability is. I hope I can hit those timings but so far lowering the timings has caused prime to fail after about 10 minutes, haven't tested with these lower voltages yet.

What is your recommendation for CLDO VDDP? I have it set to 975 at the moment.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> stress testing at 1.1v VSOC, 1.8v VDD18 and no offset on VDDP. Bumped ram to 1.45v and will see how stability is. I hope I can hit those timings but so far lowering the timings has caused prime to fail after about 10 minutes, haven't tested with these lower voltages yet.
> 
> What is your recommendation for CLDO VDDP? I have it set to 975 at the moment.


That's weird. If there's one thing I can say, maybe those sticks are not Samsung B-Die.

Try these:

Set DRAM clock to 2666 14-14-14-14-34-1T.
DRAM voltage to 1.45
VSOC at 1.1
VDDP to 1.1
Don't set the secondaries yet.
Disable XMP or DOCP.

If you can boot at those settings, try to change DRAM Clock to 3200. EZOT and RAM Multi need to be both changed.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's weird. If there's one thing I can say, maybe those sticks are not Samsung B-Die.
> 
> Try these:
> 
> Set DRAM clock to 2666 14-14-14-14-34-1T.
> DRAM voltage to 1.45
> VSOC at 1.1
> VDDP to 1.1
> Don't set the secondaries yet.
> Disable XMP or DOCP.
> 
> If you can boot at those settings, try to change DRAM Clock to 3200. EZOT and RAM Multi need to be both changed.


taiphoon reports them as samsung b-die, will try that later.
thanks

when you say vddp you mean the cldo vddp?


----------



## mus1mus

Nope. CPU VDDP I think. The one right next to VDD18.

I don't touch CLDO_VDDP unless I am looking for some unknown stuff.









3466 is fine with Auto.


----------



## simkill

I've come to the conclusion that the F6 bios for the Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7 is crap. My 1700X 3.9ghz overclock on vcore 1.37v with CPU loadline set to High isn't stable unless I up it to 1.38v and loadline Turbo, and my 3333mhz memory overclock on F4 isn't stable on F6 at all. What a waste of an evening!


----------



## mus1mus

Ermmmmm.

3333 on 4*8GB Micron sticks on this BIOS. Sooooo,

Not crap.


----------



## akama

Just updated to F6 bios on the K7.

Loaded the default settings + using the ryzen power plansettings and the vcore is at 1.5v and vsoc at 1.2v while in idle









Anybody got some tips/settings they've used on a 1600/1600X?
(can gladly even take mild overclocking tips what u would run 24/7)

Got the single bios loaded atm aswell, only thing i've done so far is set the correct timings on the RAM but using 2933 MHz, bios gets corrupted if I use the XMP @ 3200

_CPU: Ryzen 1600X @ Stock
CPUcooler: Noctua NH-D15
MOBO: Gigabyte K7
RAM: G.Skill 3200 2x8GB @ 2933 MHz 16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR)
PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 650W
GPU: R9 380 Strix 4GB (Buying a VEGA56 later on)_


----------



## Yzkaryotz

Someone was able to do OC 3200 in memory RIPJAWS F43200C16D-16GVGB on x370gigabyte aorus k7?


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. Just be ready to relax a few timings if you can't do XMP Profile.


----------



## WheresWally

So how long does it take Gigabyte US to approve an RMA. I have had one of these K7 boards since the beginning and it will no longer boot. Not sure if it is the result of the F5 BIOS fiasco (which Gigabyte has not addressed other than pulling the BIOS). It has been in their queue for over a week. It is sad that they do not really support the consumer like they should, and I went all in to Gigabyte for this build with this MB and a GTX 1080ti Waterforce WB. I am now regretting both those decisions and am contemplating selling this all off and going to Asus.

I have tried all the tricks listed here on Overclock.net to try top revive the board but it never completes posting and just power cycles over and over. Plus all the BIOS updates with little to no apparent testing before release. I really want to like this board but I am getting soured on Gigabyte as a company.

Gigabyte's RMA process is overly complicated with multiple support sites and no clear direction on how to do a simple RMA. With their esupport site that for some reason can't be logged back into and will not resend confirmation email and the RMA site that isn't even connected to their support site.

Right now I am very dissatisfied with Gigabyte and will be sharing my experience on youtube and every other forum I frequent if I can't even get a response from them. This has not been an experience I want anyone else to have.


----------



## mus1mus

Try calling them dude.

They are always good with RMA.


----------



## papasmurf211

Anyone struggling to get their memory overclock stable set CLDO VDDP to manual, use a setting between 945 and 975. Start with 975. With it on auto any memory timing change to lower a setting will fail prime within seconds. Setting to 975 will increase stability significantly. I'm using g.skill z rgb 4133.

Question for @mus1mus, seems i can get 14-14-14-34 1t stable through prime95 blend using 10 gb of ram for any amount of time. Yet when i run large ffts (default settings) prime tends to fail after about 10 minutes. Small ffts is stable also. If my issue is memory shouldn't blend be the one failing?


----------



## Dystopiq

Something must be funky with BIOS F6. I have my vcore on 1.39 and LLC on Turbo. The moment I start any stress test, I vdroop to 1.36 at 4.0Ghz.


----------



## BramSLI1

I just have a quick question. I updated to F6 on the K7 and everything seems fine, but instead of getting A0 code I was getting I'm now getting the 24 post code instead? Everything still seems fine and temperatures and stability seems to actually be better than F4. There really doesn't appear to be any information in the manual about the 24 post code.


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> I just have a quick question. I updated to F6 on the K7 and everything seems fine, but instead of getting A0 code I was getting I'm now getting the 24 post code instead? Everything still seems fine and temperatures and stability seems to actually be better than F4. There really doesn't appear to be any information in the manual about the 24 post code.


I've been getting the 24 post code for a while. Doesn't seem like anything dangerous.


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> I just have a quick question. I updated to F6 on the K7 and everything seems fine, but instead of getting A0 code I was getting I'm now getting the 24 post code instead? Everything still seems fine and temperatures and stability seems to actually be better than F4. There really doesn't appear to be any information in the manual about the 24 post code.


I just started getting the 24 code out of the blue about a month ago. Everything seems to work OK. Nobody seems to know what the code is.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

I wont update beyond F4 for quite some time: until next Agesa update.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> I just have a quick question. I updated to F6 on the K7 and everything seems fine, but instead of getting A0 code I was getting I'm now getting the 24 post code instead? Everything still seems fine and temperatures and stability seems to actually be better than F4. There really doesn't appear to be any information in the manual about the 24 post code.
> 
> 
> 
> I just started getting the 24 code out of the blue about a month ago. Everything seems to work OK. Nobody seems to know what the code is.
Click to expand...

Can you call Gigabyte and ask?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Anyone struggling to get their memory overclock stable set CLDO VDDP to manual, use a setting between 945 and 975. Start with 975. With it on auto any memory timing change to lower a setting will fail prime within seconds. Setting to 975 will increase stability significantly. I'm using g.skill z rgb 4133.
> 
> Question for @mus1mus, seems i can get 14-14-14-34 1t stable through prime95 blend using 10 gb of ram for any amount of time. Yet when i run large ffts (default settings) prime tends to fail after about 10 minutes. Small ffts is stable also. If my issue is memory shouldn't blend be the one failing?


Give it a bit of VCore. RAM OC has been known to affect Vcore requirement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> I just have a quick question. I updated to F6 on the K7 and everything seems fine, but instead of getting A0 code I was getting I'm now getting the 24 post code instead? Everything still seems fine and temperatures and stability seems to actually be better than F4. There really doesn't appear to be any information in the manual about the 24 post code.


24 is the Normal one this time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> Something must be funky with BIOS F6. I have my vcore on 1.39 and LLC on Turbo. The moment I start any stress test, I vdroop to 1.36 at 4.0Ghz.


Common.


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Give it a bit of VCore. RAM OC has been known to affect Vcore requirement.
> 24 is the Normal one this time.
> Common.


Well time to figure out why Realbench is crashing my comp.


----------



## mus1mus

Unstable OC maybe.


----------



## akama

Currently running 3.9GHz on my 1600X with 1.35v and LLC set to high, temp is around 68c but I've seen it go to 75c for just a few seconds and then down again to 68c (under load ofc, when idle its around 40c)
the voltage flucuate between 1.344 to 1.368

think this is safe for 24/7 usage? Been running AIDA64 for 4 hours so far, still up and running atm
(will ofc tweak the settings more later on, too scared to push above 1.35v atm, not sure what is a safe max voltage to use at 24/7)


----------



## mafio

Considering that when XFR kicks in VCORE can be as high as 1.45/1.5 volt I assume you are pretty safe.
I run my 1700x at around 1.4 volt.


----------



## akama

Yeah changed my OC abit when I went to sleep, went with tweaking the offset value instead of setting the vcore directly.

Got the values alot stable now









3.9GHz
Offset: -0.03125V
Voltage: 1.33v (fluctuate between 1.320 to 1.344)
SoC: 1.0v
LLC: medium
Temp(idle): 37c
Temp(full load):63c - 68c

Ran AIDA64 for 7 hours, happy so far!


----------



## mus1mus

Don't use the AIDA64 Full Stress Suite if you can. Do the isolated Cache.


----------



## mus1mus

Btw guys,

They may have fixed Dynamic Vcore but only up to a point.
And Manual VCore is broken.










edit: my bad. BIOS borked itself switching from Defaults to my Saved Profile.


----------



## akama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> From what I understand it disappears when you overclock, so they did was:
> 
> Load/Run stock settings
> Boot to windows
> Set power plan to windows balanced, set processor min to 5% or if using Ryzen Balanced set it to 25%
> Reboot to bios, and apply OC and tweaking and use a number with a .25 on the multi (42.25 or whichever speed you want)
> Save settings and boot back to windows and voila. Although someone stated it doesn't affect voltages at them moment but it will down clock.
> 
> Haven't tested yet for my self but will do, once I get home.


Anybody got this working? I'm trying to do this on F6 but no success so far :/


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Anybody got this working? I'm trying to do this on F6 but no success so far :/


Haven't made it work on my end as well with my 1st and 2nd pair of board and 1700x overclocked.















I gave up. Haha


----------



## BramSLI1

Okay, I went ahead and placed an e support ticket for the 24 post code to find out what it was. You'll love this. The response was basically that this isn't a post code that they have registered for this board. If they don't even know what it is then how can we be sure that it isn't a failure code of some kind? I'm really disappointed with Gigabyte's support at this point and I don't think I'll be purchasing any more of their products in the future.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Okay, I went ahead and placed an e support ticket for the 24 post code to find out what it was. You'll love this. The response was basically that this isn't a post code that they have registered for this board. If they don't even know what it is then how can we be sure that it isn't a failure code of some kind? I'm really disappointed with Gigabyte's support at this point and I don't think I'll be purchasing any more of their products in the future.


That sucks.. Hmm I think I've seen it once or twice but mines always been on "33" and sometimes "36". Other than that , system runs perfectly fine.


----------



## WheresWally

@BramSLI1 Yeah, I am also not to impressed with Gigabyte. Finally got my RMA approved for this board, I was getting the 24 post code also before it would just start to power cycle. Board is going back to Gigabyte tomorrow. In the mean time I am ordering an Asus board, will probably sell the Gigabyte once I get it back from them.


----------



## akama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Yeah changed my OC abit when I went to sleep, went with tweaking the offset value instead of setting the vcore directly.
> 
> Got the values alot stable now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.9GHz
> Offset: -0.03125V
> Voltage: 1.33v (fluctuate between 1.320 to 1.344)
> SoC: 1.0v
> LLC: medium
> Temp(idle): 37c
> Temp(full load):63c - 68c


When im trying with the same settings as above with any offset below -0.03125V it crashes, cant use -0.00625V or anything between..? No idea what is going on.

Got the same issue if ill put 3.6GHz and use below any value below -0.03125V .. this same problem occurs on both F4 and F6 bios versions, even at default settings.
The Dr.debugger code when this happens is FA (FA - Invalid recovery capsule)

Anybody got any idea what the problem might be?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @BramSLI1 Yeah, I am also not to impressed with Gigabyte. Finally got my RMA approved for this board, I was getting the 24 post code also before it would just start to power cycle. Board is going back to Gigabyte tomorrow. In the mean time I am ordering an Asus board, will probably sell the Gigabyte once I get it back from them.


You'll be better served by the Taichi than the Asus. Then again, they seldom release BIOSes.

Just saying.

I leave the Asus for XOC sessions myself.


----------



## akama

Yep,just tested with a new flashed bios of both F4 and F6, each time I try to use any cpu voltage offset below -0.03125V it crashes







doesnt mather what freq im running.

Anybody else that have had this issue?


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You'll be better served by the Taichi than the Asus. Then again, they seldom release BIOSes.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> I leave the Asus for XOC sessions myself.


Wasn't thinking of the CH6, probably more along the line of the ROG X370 F-Gaming, something other than a launch day board. But it is just a thought, headed to the Post Office now to drop off the K7.


----------



## papasmurf211

Probably a stupid question, board is reading upside down f0 led code. Manual says this is invalid firmware detected. ??


----------



## Reimus

Hello, I've been having trouble with all my RAM benchmarking. I have 2 DDR4 G.Skill F4-3200C16-16GVK 16GB chips installed in DDR4_1 and DDR4_2. It appears that they are running at 1066 MHz instead of the 3200 they should be. Also it looks like it's running at 15 15 15 36 instead of 16 18 18 38. I've recently updated the Bios from F4 to F6. Does anyone know whats wrong?

I have AMD Ryzen 5 1600X, Radeon TX 480, 2x16GB G.Skill F4-3200C16-16GVK, and Corsair HX750i PSU


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reimus*
> 
> Hello, I've been having trouble with all my RAM benchmarking. I have 2 DDR4 G.Skill F4-3200C16-16GVK 16GB chips installed in DDR4_1 and DDR4_2. It appears that they are running at 1066 MHz instead of the 3200 they should be. Also it looks like it's running at 15 15 15 36 instead of 16 18 18 38. I've recently updated the Bios from F4 to F6. Does anyone know whats wrong?
> 
> I have AMD Ryzen 5 1600X, Radeon TX 480, 2x16GB G.Skill F4-3200C16-16GVK, and Corsair HX750i PSU


You should have your ram in slots 2 and 4 which will bring your speed up to 2133. Then you will need to overclock your ram to get up to 3200.


----------



## Reimus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> You should have your ram in slots 2 and 4 which will bring your speed up to 2133. Then you will need to overclock your ram to get up to 3200.


Really? The manual says "...when enabling Dual Channel mode with two memory modules, we recommend that you install them in the DDR4_1 and DDR$_2 sockets." Plus it says ">>Channel A: DD4_2, DDR4_4 >>Channel B: DDR4_1, DDR4_3"


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reimus*
> 
> Really? The manual says "...when enabling Dual Channel mode with two memory modules, we recommend that you install them in the DDR4_1 and DDR$_2 sockets." Plus it says ">>Channel A: DD4_2, DDR4_4 >>Channel B: DDR4_1, DDR4_3"


This is how you want it.


----------



## mus1mus

This depends on your mobo/CPU/RAM combo.

On mine, slot 2 is the strongest. Runs [email protected] but the others are just meh!

I fo have a ton of RAM sticks to test with the other slots, but no time.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This depends on your mobo/CPU/RAM combo.
> 
> On mine, slot 2 is the strongest. Runs [email protected] but the others are just meh!
> 
> I fo have a ton of RAM sticks to test with the other slots, but no time.


^this

In my case slots DDR4_4 and DDR4_3 are the strongest.


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This depends on your mobo/CPU/RAM combo.
> 
> On mine, slot 2 is the strongest. Runs [email protected] but the others are just meh!
> 
> I fo have a ton of RAM sticks to test with the other slots, but no time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> ^this
> 
> In my case slots DDR4_4 and DDR4_3 are the strongest.


I believe the problem Reimus is having is that he has his ram in the first two slots, which is why he is only getting 1066 MHz out of his ram. Gigabyte's manual is a bit confusing because they number their slots 4,2,3,1 instead of 1,2,3,4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reimus*
> 
> Hello, I've been having trouble with all my RAM benchmarking. I have 2 DDR4 G.Skill F4-3200C16-16GVK 16GB chips installed in DDR4_1 and DDR4_2. It appears that they are running at 1066 MHz instead of the 3200 they should be. Also it looks like it's running at 15 15 15 36 instead of 16 18 18 38. I've recently updated the Bios from F4 to F6. Does anyone know whats wrong?
> 
> I have AMD Ryzen 5 1600X, Radeon TX 480, 2x16GB G.Skill F4-3200C16-16GVK, and Corsair HX750i PSU


----------



## Euskafreez

As my R7 1700 running at 3.8Ghz with 1.1875v satisfies my needs, I've few months and more than a hundred pages to catch up.

Though I'm happy with my rig as of now, I'd like to add some memory, 16GB is just not enough for me. I put the blame on the X58 platform and the 24 and 48GB I used it with for years







.

Right now I have a 16GB 3200GTZ kit from G.skill. It just works the business. I was one of the early adopters of the AM4 platform, and only a few months back you had to gamble when buying DDR4. So my current kit works just fine at 3200MHz CAS14, and it does it since day one.

My question is: if I want 32GB, can I buy the exact same kit? I'd like to have 4 modules of 8GB single rank running at 3200Mhz CAS14 like now. Am I day dreaming on AM4 or is it impossible?


----------



## SinartNZ

I found a fix that works for the Soundblaster Z series sound cards that have issues with being detected on boot and you'd have to turn off the PSU or pull power cord and force a cold boot. Turns out if you enable ErP you no longer have to force a cold boot. And your card is detected correctly ever time.. only took me all weekend of cursing and swearing and almost buying an Intel board and cpu.

Joined just to share this in the hopes it helps others with the same issue.

*ErP can be found on the Power tab in your bios


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinartNZ*
> 
> I found a fix that works for the Soundblaster Z series sound cards that have issues with being detected on boot and you'd have to turn off the PSU or pull power cord and force a cold boot. Turns out if you enable ErP you no longer have to force a cold boot. And your card is detected correctly ever time.. only took me all weekend of cursing and swearing and almost buying an Intel board and cpu.
> 
> Joined just to share this in the hopes it helps others with the same issue.


I am having that problem!

erp? Where is that setting?

*found it thanks!


----------



## papasmurf211

mus1mus

What do you have procODT set to? Also dram termination? If my dram voltage is 1.45 should i leave term at .725 or raise it? I noticed that increasing dram vpp from the default of 2.5v decreased my stability, what is yours set to? I'm still struggling to get cas 14 stable at 3466.

I managed to get my vsoc down to 1.0625v. Could decreasing that more help my memory oc?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> As my R7 1700 running at 3.8Ghz with 1.1875v satisfies my needs, I've few months and more than a hundred pages to catch up.
> 
> Though I'm happy with my rig as of now, I'd like to add some memory, 16GB is just not enough for me. I put the blame on the X58 platform and the 24 and 48GB I used it with for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Right now I have a 16GB 3200GTZ kit from G.skill. It just works the business. I was one of the early adopters of the AM4 platform, and only a few months back you had to gamble when buying DDR4. So my current kit works just fine at 3200MHz CAS14, and it does it since day one.
> 
> My question is: if I want 32GB, can I buy the exact same kit? I'd like to have 4 modules of 8GB single rank running at 3200Mhz CAS14 like now. Am I day dreaming on AM4 or is it impossible?


As much as possible, get a the same model, with the same batch numbers if you are to add another set. That way you can be sure that they have the same everything. Or something with a batch number not that far from the one that you have right now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> mus1mus
> 
> What do you have procODT set to? Also dram termination? If my dram voltage is 1.45 should i leave term at .725 or raise it? I noticed that increasing dram vpp from the default of 2.5v decreased my stability, what is yours set to? I'm still struggling to get cas 14 stable at 3466.
> 
> I managed to get my vsoc down to 1.0625v. Could decreasing that more help my memory oc?


These are not my stable settings. Just that 3333 is fine with a few things left to AUTO.



Even 3600 booted fine with CLDO_VDDP at Auto.



Can't do much stress testing as I have no other PC for work atm.







3333 mined on the CPU the whole weekend at those settings btw.


----------



## papasmurf211

bankGroupSwap have an effect on memory overclocking?


----------



## mus1mus

BankGroupSwap Disabled (ASUS' Advice) means less performance on some benches.

It may give you more stable OC in the high region. But I don't care about it. The goal is to OC with it Enabled.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> BankGroupSwap Disabled (ASUS' Advice) means less performance on some benches.
> 
> It may give you more stable OC in the high region. But I don't care about it. The goal is to OC with it Enabled.


I looked it up quickly and I saw that enabled improves performance in benches as you said but it also said disabled improves gaming performance. Wonder how much of an impact if any it would have.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinartNZ*
> 
> I found a fix that works for the Soundblaster Z series sound cards that have issues with being detected on boot and you'd have to turn off the PSU or pull power cord and force a cold boot. Turns out if you enable ErP you no longer have to force a cold boot. And your card is detected correctly ever time.. only took me all weekend of cursing and swearing and almost buying an Intel board and cpu.
> 
> Joined just to share this in the hopes it helps others with the same issue.
> 
> *ErP can be found on the Power tab in your bios


I had the same problem before. "Recon3D" showed up instead of Soundblaster xzR and no sound. To fix this, it seems to be sufficient to select "revert to previous driver" in the driver tab for entry "Sound Blaster Audio Controller" in the "Sound-, Video- and Game-Controller" section of your device manager. This was what the creative support suggested by email. Till Gigabyte fixes their bios regarding sb could take ages.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> BankGroupSwap Disabled (ASUS' Advice) means less performance on some benches.
> 
> It may give you more stable OC in the high region. But I don't care about it. The goal is to OC with it Enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked it up quickly and I saw that enabled improves performance in benches as you said but it also said disabled improves gaming performance. Wonder how much of an impact if any it would have.
Click to expand...

Disabled if that allows you to run higher than 3200RAM for gaming.

I just let it Enabled and try to look for the best clock and timing combo I can get.









Coz again, 32GB 3200 to 3333 is not an issue for me.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Disabled if that allows you to run higher than 3200RAM for gaming.
> 
> I just let it Enabled and try to look for the best clock and timing combo I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coz again, 32GB 3200 to 3333 is not an issue for me.


Thanks for all your help.

So in order to get 3466 stable at 16-16-16-36 1T I had to raise my VSOC from 1.0625v to 1.750v. That allowed me to pass prime95 large ffts for 30 min. Then small ffts failed after 10 min. Raised vcore from my original stable voltage of 1.3875v up to 1.4000v and that stabilized that.

What actually got my ram stable through a prime95 blend test with 12gb of ram used was lowering my dram vpp from 2.620v to the default of 2.500v. I'd like to experiment with even lower voltages on that to see what effect it has.

14-14-14-34 doesn't seem to want to work for me. Also as an aside, I couldn't get prime stable at all with BGS set to disabled, enabled actually improved the length of time prime ran. Could be due to another setting that I have set incorrectly, not sure.


----------



## mus1mus

Post screen caps.


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> So in order to get 3466 stable at 16-16-16-36 1T I had to raise my VSOC from 1.0625v to 1.750v.


Jeeeez I hope 1.750 is a typo, its way too high...


----------



## Sev501

This is interesting:



Credits to:

http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/11458

and to the person who's modding or looking into the bios.
He the modder already released a modded "F8" for the Gaming 5....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyants*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> So in order to get 3466 stable at 16-16-16-36 1T I had to raise my VSOC from 1.0625v to 1.750v.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeeez I hope 1.750 is a typo, its way too high...
Click to expand...

True.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> This is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to:
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/11458
> 
> and to the person who's modding or looking into the bios.
> He the modder already released a modded "F8" for the Gaming 5....


DId you get any word from the guy if that tool is available for the public? Even if it's limited.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> DId you get any word from the guy if that tool is available for the public? Even if it's limited.


According to the person who's posting or teasing on the giga forums, he (the bios mod creator) might make one for gaming k7 and the site where he posts the modified bios' is on win-raid.com.

Quoted from here .
Quote:


> Just checked and saw this comment from the creator of the mod:
> 
> "Quite incredibly, all of the new options you will see in this UEFI are already there Gigabyte have just taken the utterly perplexing decision to hide all of them from the user I did not have to pull apart and add / modify my own modules."


Hopefully it's either him or gigabyte would make that into reality. Well they did just hid the features so, this is quite interesting. Will be lurking on there if I can find more info about the tool and the bios modification.


----------



## Sev501

He has some modified drivers for the k7's audio problems, I hope he's here on the boards too so we can properly get info and credit him..

He is in the process of making the k7 uefi as he posted.


----------



## mus1mus

The guys from Win-Raid forum are on a different league than most of us.









Fernando is a beast with modding BIOSes.


----------



## Socko1965

F7a BIOS now available.









https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyants*
> 
> Jeeeez I hope 1.750 is a typo, its way too high...


1.0750


----------



## papasmurf211

Scared to try f7a just got my system stable lol


----------



## papasmurf211

f7a still doesn't allow me to post at 3600 regardless of timings. nice


----------



## papasmurf211

didnt help me lower my timings at 3466 either. worthless update for me.


----------



## Cyants

Not bad at all here, no problem to set 3466 at CAS 14. Wouln't boot over 3333 c14 before. Might be able to tweak a little to boot at 3600.

https://valid.x86.fr/i2p25m


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyants*
> 
> Not bad at all here, no problem to set 3466 at CAS 14. Wouln't boot over 3333 c14 before. Might be able to tweak a little to boot at 3600.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/i2p25m


You have the g.skill rgb ram? What are your voltage and memory settings I can't get cas 14 stable for the life of me at 3466


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> You have the g.skill rgb ram? What are your voltage and memory settings I can't get cas 14 stable for the life of me at 3466


Ill get you the info at my next reboot


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyants*
> 
> Ill get you the info at my next reboot


appreciate it!


----------



## papasmurf211

Well i have 14-16-16-36-58-1T stable @3466. Guess that's an improvement.

Also an interesting read on BGS and gear down mode: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-agesa-memory-bios,35012.html

BGS disabled gives a few extra frames in games. Seems the increase in benchmark performance with it enabled is more significant though. Depends on what your usage is.


----------



## Cyants

Well good here are my settings anyway but it's a very rough ''set overclock in under 3 boot'' I am certain that can be improved.

Sorry it's pictures from my phone. I heard you can do screenshots from the bios to a usb drive but it seems like it didn't work for me.


----------



## Bocy75

Hey all,
My first post here, at overclock.net. Not sure that this is the right place to post this, but I have a strange situation, I'm interested in your opinion.
1700X with GA-AX370-Gaming K7. Gkill 3466 F4-3466C16D-16GVK.
Got the system up and running four days ago. It was Prime95 stable with 3.75 / 1.35V, 3333 16-18-18-38. (XMP)
I know it's pretty low for this CPU, but I wanted to play around with low voltage first. Also, it was very difficult to have this system stable anything above 3.75, which is VERY low for the 1700x.
Anyway, from today it won't boot above ANYTHING, than stock speed. Swapped out the PSU to a brand new EVGA 850W, updated BIOS from F6 to F7a, no difference.
Base DDR speed, did a "barebone" boot with absolutely nothing connected, one DDR ram installed, etc. everything left default, the only thing I change is the CPU core Voltage to 1.4 and MHZ up to 3.7 or so. PC restarts, right after the logo it shuts down.
The only way to make it work again is to remove the battery and start from scratch.
Remind you, that everything worked smoothly until today on the above speeds.
I know it's a long shot, but this could mean a faulty board? or the CPU? Unfortunately I don't have any spare CPU or Mobo to try them out.
I even tried give it much more juice, no success.
As soon as I change the multiplier above stock, it won't boot. Anyone else has experienced this?
System is Prime95 stable on stock btw. Drives me crazy...
Also, I think this CPU should go above 3.8 easily...

Thanks for Inputs.


----------



## AlphaC

Bocy75 , I feel like it is your RAM. 3.8GHz at 1.2V is possible on Ryzen 7.

3333MHz RAM on the other hand requires Samsung B-die RAM in most cases , along with a higher VDIMM of 1.35-1.4V. It is also dependent on your CPU's IMC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> This is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to:
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/11458
> 
> and to the person who's modding or looking into the bios.
> He the modder already released a modded "F8" for the Gaming 5....


I have zero confidence in the Gigabyte BIOS team after they launched that BIOS that fried peoples' CPUs. Given P-states are more complex than fixed volts , I hope it is thoroughly tested before release.

Gaming 5 link http://www.win-raid.com/t2739f44-OFFER-Gigabyte-GA-AX-Aorus-Gaming-BIOS-mod.html


----------



## Bocy75

Thanks for the suggestion AlphaC. I wil try it with another pair of ram and will reply with the results.
Will test it out with each of the modules. It would be a shame, these rams are great. And yes, they're Samsung b-die.


----------



## AlphaC

If B-Die try running them at 3200 MHz , 14-14-14-34 , 1.35V or 1.4V memory voltage

If your SOC voltage is low try that at 1.1V.

Also try using the older F4 BIOS if on K7 , the new ones are buggy.


----------



## xrelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> F7a BIOS now available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


ty so much this is exactly what i was looking for since gigabyte has failed to deliver i grew a pair and flashed my x370 gaming k7 no problems to report so far plenty of new bios options it is ridiculous to me that gigabyte could not provide us with the option to choose my primary graphics adapter took pictures of all my previous settings applied them and booted up just fine


----------



## SteelBox

Gigabyte x370 gaming 5

- Is this board stable, does it still have soft brick and crackling sound problem?
- I read that this board doesn t have support for Soundblaster Z? is this correct?


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Gigabyte x370 gaming 5
> 
> - Is this board stable, does it still have soft brick and crackling sound problem?
> - I read that this board doesn t have support for Soundblaster Z? is this correct?


I use soundblater Z and seems like the latest bios fixed the issue where sometimes you would restart and the device would not be detected properly. Never heard crackling audio but I do use soundblaster z. Everything is stable for me.


----------



## mus1mus

F7a seems to be a bit harsh on the VRM like the ones before F5 and F6.









But looks to be stronger for the RAM.

Edit:



Guess, binning starts now.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> F7a seems to be a bit harsh on the VRM like the ones before F5 and F6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But looks to be stronger for the RAM.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess, binning starts now.


Wish i could even boot at 3600


----------



## RelactiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> F7a seems to be a bit harsh on the VRM like the ones before F5 and F6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But looks to be stronger for the RAM.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess, binning starts now.


1.260 V for @ 4.0 GHz ? It seems you won de silicon lotery.







What ram do you have ?


----------



## mus1mus

Samsung *B-Die*










Anyone want a working 3466 settings? I should say these are doable as I am using 4 sticks instead of 2 for the most of you.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Samsung *B-Die*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want a working 3466 settings? I should say these are doable as I am using 4 sticks instead of 2 for the most of you.


Yes please.


----------



## Spfm

I drove the same memory at 3466 and did not crash any 1.4v, then reset the memory to auto and turned the processor, I managed to set to 3.9 + 0.113125v and 3.974 + 0.19335v LLC High, now I wanted to connect 3.9 with 3466mhz but in prime95 is an error as to how to glue it. And it is higher temperature than the overclocked processor itself.

I have an F4 bios


----------



## Whatisthisfor

I have nominally rated 4000MHZ RAM from G.Skill which achieves 4000MHZ with 1.35V (XMP2). Sure one could achive higher clockspeeds with higher voltage on K7, but i doubt he will notice any speed improvement in real world scenarios like gaming or application if he is coming from 3333MHz @1.35V. 1,5V proofs poor BIOS/AGESA if one has to increase voltage that high to achive that still mediocre frequency @3760MHz. Voltage excess is not worth the poor frequency gain in my opinion.

Besides to that from my experience all BIOS for the K7 after F4 were buggy. I hope Gigabyte rethinks F8 regarding stability, known bugs and compatibility and finally sorts out memory issues together with AMD and RAM manufacturers.

And still Soundblaster z/zx/zxr issues are not fixed with F7a. I wonder, if Gigabyte has a planned fix for that bug on its schedule at all? K7 is top end board for Ryzen, its not a cheap one, i was expecting a little more efforts from Gigabyte regarding fixes. This problem is known since March and Creative PCIe soundcards are like standards in PCs.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Looking at getting the K7 but worried the ram if i get from the QVL will i be fine was looking to get 2400mhz flareX by g.skill. The QVL on G.Skill website shows the K7


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Samsung *B-Die*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want a working 3466 settings? I should say these are doable as I am using 4 sticks instead of 2 for the most of you.


Sure, are they much different to the stilt's settings? I'm running that 3466 setup as best I could interpret it with my 2x8GB B-Die and it seems fine, tests pretty good anyways. Would love to try a setup designed for this board though.


----------



## Spfm

On F4 is hard to set? Which version of bios is the best? because there was a problem with vcore now fear to upload.

74c is too much at 3.9? The memory swing itself alone was 68 / 69C in prime95.

I can take bios pictures if anyone agrees to help.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Looking at getting the K7 but worried the ram if i get from the QVL will i be fine was looking to get 2400mhz flareX by g.skill. The QVL on G.Skill website shows the K7


I used to gigabyte x370 gaming k7 with corsair CMD16GX4M2B3200C14 at 2933 CL 14/16/16/36 ( 8x8x8x8 =32gb ) without issues. my memory not in gigabyte qvl list but working with out issues

ONLY big issue for me vrm cooling desing. very hot 72C while asus x370 extreme 56C so ı switched to asus x370 extreme


----------



## SteelBox

Will ram CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 work at full speed with just loading XMP profile on x370 gaming 5? I am thinking between x370 strix and gamign 5 but for now G5 is my favorite becasue much better memeory support...


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> I have nominally rated 4000MHZ RAM from G.Skill which achieves 4000MHZ with 1.35V (XMP2). Sure one could achive higher clockspeeds with higher voltage on K7, but i doubt he will notice any speed improvement in real world scenarios like gaming or application if he is coming from 3333MHz @1.35V. 1,5V proofs poor BIOS/AGESA if one has to increase voltage that high to achive that still mediocre frequency @3760MHz. Voltage excess is not worth the poor frequency gain in my opinion.
> 
> Besides to that from my experience all BIOS for the K7 after F4 were buggy. I hope Gigabyte rethinks F8 regarding stability, known bugs and compatibility and finally sorts out memory issues together with AMD and RAM manufacturers.
> 
> And still Soundblaster z/zx/zxr issues are not fixed with F7a. I wonder, if Gigabyte has a planned fix for that bug on its schedule at all? K7 is top end board for Ryzen, its not a cheap one, i was expecting a little more efforts from Gigabyte regarding fixes. This problem is known since March and Creative PCIe soundcards are like standards in PCs.


What was the issue with Soundblaster z/zx/zxr ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> *I have nominally rated 4000MHZ RAM from G.Skill which achieves 4000MHZ with 1.35V (XMP2).* .


Don't talk like that if you are doing that with an Intel Z170/Z270 system. Iz no fun.

Quote:


> Sure one could achive higher clockspeeds with higher voltage on K7, but i doubt he will notice any speed improvement in real world scenarios like gaming or application if he is coming from 3333MHz @1.35V.


errm. the more you know.
Quote:


> 1,5V proofs poor BIOS/AGESA if one has to increase voltage that high to achive that still mediocre frequency @3760MHz. Voltage excess is not worth the poor frequency gain in my opinion.


I have ran another kit at 1.65 for a year. Didn't blink.
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Besides to that from my experience all BIOS for the K7 after F4 were buggy. I hope Gigabyte rethinks F8 regarding stability, known bugs and compatibility and finally sorts out memory issues together with AMD and RAM manufacturers.
> 
> And still Soundblaster z/zx/zxr issues are not fixed with F7a. I wonder, if Gigabyte has a planned fix for that bug on its schedule at all? K7 is top end board for Ryzen, its not a cheap one, i was expecting a little more efforts from Gigabyte regarding fixes. This problem is known since March and Creative PCIe soundcards are like standards in PCs.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> What was the issue with Soundblaster z/zx/zxr ?


Randomly its not recognized after starting the PC up. Sometimes Windows sees a "Recon3D" instead. It's an issue with Gigabyte-Ryzen-boards, which Gigabyte knows since March now.


----------



## DarioV

From my experience, only way I could get my memory to run at advertised speed (3200MHz) is to revert to BIOS F4 from F7a with XMP profile 1 enabled.
Strangely, I have interesting issues with my MOBO.. Some BIOS options regarding manual settings for CPU/RAM are grey coloured out and I cant use them.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarioV*
> 
> From my experience, only way I could get my memory to run at advertised speed (3200MHz) is to revert to BIOS F4 from F7a with XMP profile 1 enabled.
> Strangely, I have interesting issues with my MOBO.. Some BIOS options regarding manual settings for CPU/RAM are grey coloured out and I cant use them.


Have you tried flipping the switch to Backup BIOs and then re-flashing main BIOs while in backup BIOs?

Step 1 Download BIOS version F4 and newer onto USB drive and verify checksums , don't do this while overclocked if your overclock isn't verified stable (or use another PC)
Step 2 Flip switch to Backup BIOS and boot into backup BIOS
Step 3 While in Backup BIOs, use flash tool
Step 4 Flip switch to Main BIOs before flashing
Step 5 After flashing main BIOs from Backup BIOs, reboot into Main BIOs

----

As a side note I'm laughing at how ridiculous the official Gigabyte AM4 beta BIOS thread has become:
http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542?page=37
There's someone claiming that the TI NexFET is only capable of 25A and that the Gigabyte X370 boards use 60A powerstages when they're obviously 40A parts.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarioV*
> 
> From my experience, only way I could get my memory to run at advertised speed (3200MHz) is to revert to BIOS F4 from F7a with XMP profile 1 enabled.
> Strangely, I have interesting issues with my MOBO.. Some BIOS options regarding manual settings for CPU/RAM are grey coloured out and I cant use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried flipping the switch to Backup BIOs and then re-flashing main BIOs while in backup BIOs?
> 
> Step 1 Download BIOS version F4 and newer onto USB drive and verify checksums , don't do this while overclocked if your overclock isn't verified stable (or use another PC)
> Step 2 Flip switch to Backup BIOS and boot into backup BIOS
> Step 3 While in Backup BIOs, use flash tool
> Step 4 Flip switch to Main BIOs before flashing
> Step 5 After flashing main BIOs from Backup BIOs, reboot into Main BIOs
> 
> ----
> 
> As a side note I'm laughing at how ridiculous the official Gigabyte AM4 beta BIOS thread has become:
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542?page=37
> There's someone claiming that the TI NexFET is only capable of 25A and that the Gigabyte X370 boards use 60A powerstages when they're obviously 40A parts.
Click to expand...

All that sort floods the forums.









I find F7a to be hotter on the VRM actually.

Might downgrade.

Also, seems one of my RAM slots is a FUBAR. 3 slots working properly with 14-14-14-14-1T. Outermost slot is meh.

I have to skip it as I have to bench on LN2 on the Crosshair.


----------



## DarioV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Have you tried flipping the switch to Backup BIOs and then re-flashing main BIOs while in backup BIOs?
> 
> Step 1 Download BIOS version F4 and newer onto USB drive and verify checksums , don't do this while overclocked if your overclock isn't verified stable (or use another PC)
> Step 2 Flip switch to Backup BIOS and boot into backup BIOS
> Step 3 While in Backup BIOs, use flash tool
> Step 4 Flip switch to Main BIOs before flashing
> Step 5 After flashing main BIOs from Backup BIOs, reboot into Main BIOs
> 
> ----
> 
> As a side note I'm laughing at how ridiculous the official Gigabyte AM4 beta BIOS thread has become:
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542?page=37
> There's someone claiming that the TI NexFET is only capable of 25A and that the Gigabyte X370 boards use 60A powerstages when they're obviously 40A parts.


Nahh, i havent done BIOS swiching while upgrading BIOS version.
Should I have done that?
I mean, problem with greyed BIOS options was present at very first boot after I bought all of the components and built my PC.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> Randomly its not recognized after starting the PC up. Sometimes Windows sees a "Recon3D" instead. It's an issue with Gigabyte-Ryzen-boards, which Gigabyte knows since March now.


Yes still have that problem here also. Requires two restarts to fix it each time. Gigabyte messed up.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarioV*
> 
> Nahh, i havent done BIOS swiching while upgrading BIOS version.
> Should I have done that?
> I mean, problem with greyed BIOS options was present at very first boot after I bought all of the components and built my PC.


Which BIOs version did it ship with?

I'd reflash the BIOs and then if it's still greyed out I would contact Gigabyte, maybe it requires a new board.

If it's greyed out because you used XMP profile for RAM or set something to auto, that's a different story.


Spoiler: Tweaktown BIOs shot




https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php?image=imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/8/2/8237_51_gigabyte-x370-gaming-k7-motherboard-review_full.png



P.S. In case it isn't obvious, in step 5, you need to flip switch to Main BIOs you flashed.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> OK, so far, F5 BIOS 3200 XMP boots but not stable. Change to new 3066 setting and leave all other XMP settings alone, stable. F4 would not boot 3200 XMP, but 2933 with no other changes would boot and was stable. So I think, a definite improvement.


I'm all the way back on F3E.

Anything over F4 caused instability for me at 3200Mhz. I haven't tried F7 yet.


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryWin*
> 
> I'm all the way back on F3E.
> 
> Anything over F4 caused instability for me at 3200Mhz. I haven't tried F7 yet.


I'm using F7a BIOS with XMP 3200MHz. The only change I had to make to get it stable was to change Bank Cycle Time (tRC) from 54 clocks to 56 clocks.


----------



## papasmurf211

SInce using f7a ive been getting random crashes in games and inconsistent stability. Ran prime blend/large/small yesterday 45 min each, all stable. This morning quake and pubg crashing, run blend and a worker stops in 15 seconds. All settings identical. If this kind of stuff continues I'm bringing the board back and grabbing the asus crosshair

I'm actually curious if booting with ultra fast boot enabled can be causing this, possibly the bios is not applying settings properly? I've never had such inconsistent stability before with IDENTICAL bios settings.


----------



## papasmurf211

Disabled ultra/fast boot, running prime at the same settings, stable again..... Am I the only one?


----------



## Cyants

Can't say, I dont run ultra fast or fast boot in the first place because I have a 10gbit network card and it slows down the boot anyway when it loads I dont see the point. Can't seem to disable the PXE check at boot on the card.


----------



## Cho1611

Hi
I have an issue on this ax370 k7
Error 46 message and don't boot... Any help please! I will cry cause it's My breath rig after 4 years And doesn't boot


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cho1611*
> 
> Hi
> I have an issue on this ax370 k7
> Error 46 message and don't boot... Any help please! I will cry cause it's My breath rig after 4 years And doesn't boot


It's 4b. And it's an uncommon one.

Try the following.

Hold Power Button to force turn off.
Press CMOS Clear, OC Button, Reset randomly and several time before pressing the Power Button to turn the board On.

Repeat that until you get off past code 4b. Once you see it doing other than 4b, it'll be fine.


----------



## Cho1611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's 4b. And it's an uncommon one.
> 
> Try the following.
> 
> Hold Power Button to force turn off.
> Press CMOS Clear, OC Button, Reset randomly and several time before pressing the Power Button to turn the board On.
> 
> Repeat that until you get off past code 4b. Once you see it doing other than 4b, it'll be fine.


Thank you for your answer
I try but no luck with that
I tried several times to reset and nothing...


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cho1611*
> 
> Thank you for your answer
> I try but no luck with that
> I tried several times to reset and nothing...


Is the error happening as well on the back up bios?


----------



## papasmurf211

No one else having problems with stability when using fast/ultra fast boot???


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> No one else having problems with stability when using fast/ultra fast boot???


Tried it once but not getting issues like what you described. Turned it off because it's a hassle not able to get to bios asap haha. Needed to boot into windows and reboot with the uefi option vs. just hitting the bios key upon boot up, if you were tweaking. Maybe if I am content will do further check with that option. Currently on F7 still. Haven't flashed the F7a or custom F7aR1


----------



## Cho1611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Is the error happening as well on the back up bios?


Yes. Both bios


----------



## Spfm

How does the F7 bios work?

May I ask for ready Timing and alfatiming at 3466mhz 14 14 14 28? The ones from Stilla are different than bios gigabytes.


----------



## simkill

Hi all, looks like I dropped in at a good time to tell of my overclock results on F7a.

1700X 3.9ghz 3.75v vcore 1.1v vsoc Turbo CPU LLC
Gskill Trident Z 3600 @ 3466mhz 1.4v DRAM 14-14-14-14-28 1T 60ohm bank switch off geardown off

This is the best I can do on these voltages, I haven't tried and dont want to try higher. The best I could do before was F4 with 3333mhz CL16, so F7a is a big improvement.

tRC is currently set to Auto which gives me a nasty 80, but lower isn't stable. Any advice to manually set it to an 'optimised' (correct) lower value and have it stable (Aida 64 Extreme stability test 30 mins with no red), I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simkill*
> 
> Hi all, looks like I dropped in at a good time to tell of my overclock results on F7a.
> 
> 1700X 3.9ghz 3.75v vcore 1.1v vsoc Turbo CPU LLC
> Gskill Trident Z 3600 @ 3466mhz 1.4v DRAM 14-14-14-14-28 1T 60ohm bank switch off geardown off
> 
> This is the best I can do on these voltages, I haven't tried and dont want to try higher. The best I could do before was F4 with 3333mhz CL16, so F7a is a big improvement.
> 
> tRC is currently set to Auto which gives me a nasty 80, but lower isn't stable. Any advice to manually set it to an 'optimised' (correct) lower value and have it stable (Aida 64 Extreme stability test 30 mins with no red), I would greatly appreciate it.


really pisses me off that i cant hit 14-14-14-34 1t stable i'm using g.skill rgb 4133 rated at 19-19-19-39.

Which ram slots are you using?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cho1611*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Is the error happening as well on the back up bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Both bios
Click to expand...

Do you still have this issue?

Unplug Power
Pull Out the Battery
Leave it for an hour or so.
Retry Hold Power Button to force turn off.
Press CMOS Clear, OC Button, Reset randomly if the board still won't get past 4b code.


----------



## Cho1611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do you still have this issue?
> 
> Unplug Power
> Pull Out the Battery
> Leave it for an hour or so.
> Retry Hold Power Button to force turn off.
> Press CMOS Clear, OC Button, Reset randomly if the board still won't get past 4b code.


I pulled the battery all night, press the buttons and nothing happened... Don't know what to do, not sure If I can do something
I live in Guatemala and RMA it's too expensive ??


----------



## simkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> really pisses me off that i cant hit 14-14-14-34 1t stable i'm using g.skill rgb 4133 rated at 19-19-19-39.
> 
> Which ram slots are you using?


I'm using slots 0 - 1

I think the RGB sticks have a harder time than the non RGB from what I've read.

You wouldn't think RGB would cause such an issue but SoundBlaster released the SoundBlasterX AE-5 with a seperate molex connection to power the RGB because they couldn't get clean power from the PCI-E slot. Might be a similar story for RGB memory on Ryzen maybe causing power draw issues.


----------



## Pr3d1t0r

Morning

My motherboard has problem with booting. I have AX370 Gaming 7 with Ryzen 1700 and G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW. Bios posting this: Rom image is not loaded. I try to rollback bios on F4 it happen again. If I use recovary bios (F2a) system booting. Any idea about solving this problem?


----------



## simkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr3d1t0r*
> 
> Morning
> 
> My motherboard has problem with booting. I have AX370 Gaming 7 with Ryzen 1700 and G.skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZSW. Bios posting this: Rom image is not loaded. I try to rollback bios on F4 it happen again. If I use recovary bios (F2a) system booting. Any idea about solving this problem?


Try turning off the XMP profile for your RAM on your main bios if it is enabled.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/952/aorus-ax370-gaming-update-denied


----------



## Pr3d1t0r

I disabled xmp profile a it is still doesnt work.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simkill*
> 
> I'm using slots 0 - 1
> 
> I think the RGB sticks have a harder time than the non RGB from what I've read.
> 
> You wouldn't think RGB would cause such an issue but SoundBlaster released the SoundBlasterX AE-5 with a seperate molex connection to power the RGB because they couldn't get clean power from the PCI-E slot. Might be a similar story for RGB memory on Ryzen maybe causing power draw issues.


I did hear the same thing about the RGB sticks however I am forced to use the second set of slots, by 0-1 you mean the first two slots? I think the board actually marks those as 4 and 2. My kraken X62 gets in the way of the first two slots.


----------



## simkill

Physically as you look at it, I'm using slots 2 and 4, but I think they are marked as 0 and 1 in the manual. The yare the primary slots and should be filled before the others slots according to the manual - however in the bios, the timings that are assigned to 'Memory Timings B' apply to slots 0 and 1, and 'Memory Timings A' seems to apply to slots 2 and 3, which is very stupid if you ask me.

Physically as you look at it, from left to right, my description of slot numbers is:

1,2,3,4 <--- To look at
2,0,3,1 <--- As in the manual (I think)

My Ram is like this

_ ¦ _ ¦ <---- Pipes represent the slots I have populated

If you are populating slots like this _ _ ¦ ¦ Then you're running your memory in an unsupported configuration, as far as I understand.

I haven't even tried the other two slots, but with the amount of time I have put into these slots, I don't think I'll run the risk of destablising what I consider to be as good as I am going to get at the moment.

BTW, I have a Kraken X52 and NZXT 340 Elite and I don't have any problem with the Kraken getting in the way. The radiator is front mounted rather than top.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simkill*
> 
> Physically as you look at it, I'm using slots 2 and 4, but I think they are marked as 0 and 1 in the manual. The yare the primary slots and should be filled before the others slots according to the manual - however in the bios, the timings that are assigned to 'Memory Timings B' apply to slots 0 and 1, and 'Memory Timings A' seems to apply to slots 2 and 3, which is very stupid if you ask me.
> 
> Physically as you look at it, from left to right, my description of slot numbers is:
> 
> 1,2,3,4 <--- To look at
> 2,0,3,1 <--- As in the manual (I think)
> 
> My Ram is like this
> 
> _ ¦ _ ¦ <---- Pipes represent the slots I have populated
> 
> If you are populating slots like this _ _ ¦ ¦ Then you're running your memory in an unsupported configuration, as far as I understand.
> 
> I haven't even tried the other two slots, but with the amount of time I have put into these slots, I don't think I'll run the risk of destablising what I consider to be as good as I am going to get at the moment.
> 
> BTW, I have a Kraken X52 and NZXT 340 Elite and I don't have any problem with the Kraken getting in the way. The radiator is front mounted rather than top.


Well my ram is in the same slots as yours. In order to have the x62s nzxt logo in the right orientation it has to block the first ram slot. Guess it's most likely the fact that it's the rgb model. I'm running it at 1.45v so I don't think I could pump anymore voltage to eliminate the rgb issue without damaging the ram.

I have it stable at 3466 14-16-16-34 1t 58 trc

I have been setting timings via channel a though. They have been applying correctly


----------



## mafio

You guys should try slots DDR4_4 and DDR4_3, in my case memory overclocking is much better than with the so called primary slots DDR4_2 and DDR4_1.
Especially DDR4_1 is by far the least capable of the pack, when using it I cannot even boot the RAM at 3200 MHz while when using the other slots I have no problem at all.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Well my ram is in the same slots as yours. In order to have the x62s nzxt logo in the right orientation it has to block the first ram slot. Guess it's most likely the fact that it's the rgb model. I'm running it at 1.45v so I don't think I could pump anymore voltage to eliminate the rgb issue without damaging the ram.
> 
> I have it stable at 3466 14-16-16-34 1t 58 trc
> 
> I have been setting timings via channel a though. They have been applying correctly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> You guys should try slots DDR4_4 and DDR4_3, in my case memory overclocking is much better than with the so called primary slots DDR4_2 and DDR4_1.
> Especially DDR4_1 is by far the least capable of the pack, when using it I cannot even boot the RAM at 3200 MHz while when using the other slots I have no problem at all.


I want to but unfortunately I would have to reseat my cooler and the nzxt logo would be in the wrong orientation


----------



## simkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Well my ram is in the same slots as yours. In order to have the x62s nzxt logo in the right orientation it has to block the first ram slot. Guess it's most likely the fact that it's the rgb model. I'm running it at 1.45v so I don't think I could pump anymore voltage to eliminate the rgb issue without damaging the ram.
> 
> I have it stable at 3466 14-16-16-34 1t 58 trc
> 
> I have been setting timings via channel a though. They have been applying correctly


Channel A? That's interesting, maybe I am remembering incorrectly then, or my bios is playing silly buggers. Is tRC 58 a particular calculation or is that just the lowest you could get? I am struggling to get anything lower than 80 (Auto) to work and I don't really understand the impact of having it so high (if any).

Have you messed around with the dram termination voltage? I don't understand what it does but others have had success, and there is another voltage that you can lower (yes, lower) to increase ram stability. I forget the name of that exactly, but it was one of the vddp settings.... Sorry, I am not particularly helpful am I!

Try downloading the Gigabyte Easy Overclock Guide from here https://joom.ag/VTtW/ as they reference voltages that I have not had any success with, but you might. Have you messed about with the 'EZ Overclock' setting in the bios? That references memory speed but I have not touched it.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simkill*
> 
> Channel A? That's interesting, maybe I am remembering incorrectly then, or my bios is playing silly buggers. Is tRC 58 a particular calculation or is that just the lowest you could get? I am struggling to get anything lower than 80 (Auto) to work and I don't really understand the impact of having it so high (if any).
> 
> Have you messed around with the dram termination voltage? I don't understand what it does but others have had success, and there is another voltage that you can lower (yes, lower) to increase ram stability. I forget the name of that exactly, but it was one of the vddp settings.... Sorry, I am not particularly helpful am I!
> 
> Try downloading the Gigabyte Easy Overclock Guide from here https://joom.ag/VTtW/ as they reference voltages that I have not had any success with, but you might. Have you messed about with the 'EZ Overclock' setting in the bios? That references memory speed but I have not touched it.


58 is what aida64 reports as the correct timing if my ram was running at it's rated frequency of 4133. Logically anything anything higher than that would be way out of range for lower frequencies. It does effect performance there's a few websites that benched the differences in latency with lower and higher values.

My dram is at 1.45 and term is set to .743 (auto would use .725). Can't say this helped stability at all. I found that dram vpp should stay 2.500v as anything lower or higher decreased stability for me.

The option you're probably referring to is cldo vddp which I've found to help at a setting of 975. Try anywhere from 945 to 985. Aida 64 should give you most of your subtimings at your rated speed. Setting those did improve stability for me also.

I don't touch ez overclock. Tried to once and couldn't boot. May be worth another shot though.


----------



## mus1mus

If you guys only have 2 sticks to play with, try testing each stick on each slot. Find the strongest slot for memory OC. Then try testing for the stronger stick.

Put the weaker stick on to the strongest slot.


----------



## simkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you guys only have 2 sticks to play with, try testing each stick on each slot. Find the strongest slot for memory OC. Then try testing for the stronger stick.
> 
> Put the weaker stick on to the strongest slot.


I'll give it a go if I have a spare weekend haha! I only game so all that effort for a couple of extra frames probably isn't worth it, I'd have to duplicate everything that I've done already and I already cry myself to sleep over the amount of CMOS resets I've had to do.


----------



## akama

Wierd that a different slot can provide better OC


----------



## everennui

Hello, I'm pretty new here. I also have the K7 and I got my machine all set up; however; I must have got the wrong ram TridentZ RGB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR. I could only get the UP TO 1033 (2066) ... just like a guy on youtube. Do not get this module.

Now I'm in this spot where I have to look for ram again.

Can someone please tell me a good PAIR (2) of RAM for this board?

I need to get it from Amazon, because they could give me a refund in 1 hour if I did it on an Amazon gift card.

I only have 185.93 to spend on them. Honestly, I am coming from an Athlon II, so I think even 2066 is a huge improvement, but if I could find something that ran at 2933 for sure, I'd be very happy.

An amazon link would be VERY appreciated.

I already talked with mus1mus and he said for 3200 I should get CL14, but those are a little over my budget. ANY stick that runs at its specs or falls back to 2933 would be perfect. They don't have to be RGB.

Please help! I'm so confused.

Thanks guys.

Addendum: The only thing that I've been able to find for sure on the QVL _from Amazon_ is the CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (corsair vengeance 3000), but I'm not sure if they're v5 or whatever. "#1 Best Seller". lol. I bet.

I think I'm going to get these.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EI5Z2T6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Is it fine if I get the white ones? It adds a W at the very end of the Moduel PIN. CMK16GX4M2B3000C15*W*


----------



## everennui

I have the Gaming 7 with a Ryzen 7 1700x.

If I put new memory on my board, how exactly do I reset the BIOS?

I unplug everything, put the jumper on the CLR_MOS pins, take it off and then turn on the computer? Do I clear it before I put the new memory in, or after? Do I need to pull out the battery? This doesn't effect any data on my PC, right? It's just the BIOS version? What if I have all the utilities and drivers updated? I can't exactly get back on my PC because the RAM I had is being RMA'd and is in the mail right now. Am I screwed? This is my first build ever and I'm very nervous about all of this stuff.

"It's easy" they said, "build your own PC" they said.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Wierd that a different slot can provide better OC


I think it has to do with differing amounts of interference in the signal depending on all the other things and their positions in the pc. These days the traces are the same length to all the slots, but some could still have more traces closer to voltage regulators or something than others. It's kinda splitting hairs at that point though I think.


----------



## ekawbuod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everennui*
> 
> I have the Gaming 7 with a Ryzen 7 1700x.
> I unplug everything, put the jumper on the CLR_MOS pins, take it off and then turn on the computer? Do I clear it before I put the new memory in, or after? Do I need to pull out the battery? This doesn't effect any data on my PC, right? It's just the BIOS version? What if I have all the utilities and drivers updated? I can't exactly get back on my PC because the RAM I had is being RMA'd and is in the mail right now. Am I screwed? This is my first build ever and I'm very nervous about all of this stuff.


You can clear the cmos by the using the clear cmos button, or use the jumper or take the battery out for a bit. It resets the bios back to the default settings and that is all it does. It can be nerve racking the first time you ever put one of these together, especially if you are on a budget.. Good luck.


----------



## everennui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekawbuod*
> 
> You can clear the cmos by the using the clear cmos button, or use the jumper or take the battery out for a bit. It resets the bios back to the default settings and that is all it does. It can be nerve racking the first time you ever put one of these together, especially if you are on a budget.. Good luck.


What do you mean, "if you're on a budget?" Oh, God.

Clearing CMOS doesn't change BIOS version right just CMOS values?

Should I be worried?


----------



## ekawbuod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everennui*
> 
> What do you mean, "if you're on a budget?" Oh, God.
> 
> Clearing CMOS doesn't change BIOS version right just CMOS values?
> 
> Should I be worried?


It just resets the CMO values. I was just recalling when I started building these things in the 1990s and didn't have money and how it stressed me out in the beginning because I couldn't try different parts, ram etc. Was trying to relate to a first build. Its going to be ok.


----------



## everennui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekawbuod*
> 
> It just resets the CMO values. I was just recalling when I started building these things in the 1990s and didn't have money and how it stressed me out in the beginning because I couldn't try different parts, ram etc. Was trying to relate to a first build. Its going to be ok.


Oh, good. I helped build my computer in 2005. I pretty much just learned how to pick parts and the name of a few obsolete pieces of hardware.

So... What would you guys do? Battery/button/jumper? Should I just send these back and be the bullet on the tridentz Samsung die or do you think I'll have luck with the Corsair Vegeance LPX? I have a PC to surf the web and do basic stuff. I really probably don't need 3200/3600mhz. 2933 worst case scenario would be fine with me. I could RMA them if that would be seriously recommended - despite not having a need for the extra speed.


----------



## DarioV

Still having problems with my board. I have tried everything from trying various BIOS versions to changing DDR module placements. Nothing worked. Still cant change CPU voltage/clocks or RAM speed due to unavailable BIOS options like manual settings (what ever I tried, my options stay grayed out).
I am really disappointed with Gigabyte around now..


----------



## everennui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarioV*
> 
> Still having problems with my board. I have tried everything from trying various BIOS versions to changing DDR module placements. Nothing worked. Still cant change CPU voltage/clocks or RAM speed due to unavailable BIOS options like manual settings (what ever I tried, my options stay grayed out).
> I am really disappointed with Gigabyte around now..


It sounds like you might be talking about the CPU voltage. Memory voltage is located in the subtimings IIRC under channel A in advanced memory settings. Sorry I'm waiting on new RAM otherwise I would check the exact names.


----------



## DarioV

IMG_20170917_212840.jpg 1219k .jpg file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everennui*
> 
> It sounds like you might be talking about the CPU voltage. Memory voltage is located in the subtimings IIRC under channel A in advanced memory settings. Sorry I'm waiting on new RAM otherwise I would check the exact names.


Yeah, I know here those settings are but thing is that I cant do anything to change values. CPU ratio setting stays at auto, cant change it to manual.. Memory settings I can change to manual or advanced manual but values i cant touch. Its stupid and frustrating..

IMG_20170917_212840.jpg 1219k .jpg file


----------



## simkill

Well, my amazing 3466 memory OC that was stable for 2 days on 1.4v is no longer stable on anything less than 1.45v. Is 1.45v considered safe? I'd rather pull it back if there is another setting I can up instead to compensate.


----------



## everennui

In my opinion 1.45 is way too high, but it's your money. There's a point of diminishing return in investment with RAM and Ryzen and I think 3200Mhz is readily accepted as the threshold. Some people, I'm sure will say it's fine, but Gigabyte recommends 1.35v as the max.

I'd just keep an eye on it, or tone it down a pinch, but I tend to be a bit conservative in these areas.


----------



## WheresWally

@simkill It really depends on the RAM chip manufacturer, if you know they are Samsung, and it doesn't matter what die letter it is, they can take a lot of voltage and 1.45V while on the high side is not enough to destroy Samsung memory chips. If you are trying to tweak every last bit of speed out of your RAM, just run it at 1.45V and be happy that it is running as fast as possible.

For other chip brands I wouldn't set anything above 1.4V


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarioV*
> 
> IMG_20170917_212840.jpg 1219k .jpg file
> 
> Yeah, I know here those settings are but thing is that I cant do anything to change values. CPU ratio setting stays at auto, cant change it to manual.. Memory settings I can change to manual or advanced manual but values i cant touch. Its stupid and frustrating..
> 
> IMG_20170917_212840.jpg 1219k .jpg file


When I got this board it was the first UEFI BIOS I ever had and I couldn't change the values either. You use the arrow keys to highlight the System Memory Multiplier line, then you use the + or - keys to change the values or you can manually enter the number you want with the keypad.

Edit: You can also use the mouse to highlight the line you want to change, then use the + or - keys.


----------



## akama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> F7a seems to be a bit harsh on the VRM like the ones before F5 and F6.


How much harder is the F7a versus F6 on the VRM if you have any information?


----------



## mus1mus

VRM tems on F6 stayed within 50C on my brief tests.
Over 60C on F7a.

Both tested at [email protected] with just mining.


----------



## simkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @simkill It really depends on the RAM chip manufacturer, if you know they are Samsung, and it doesn't matter what die letter it is, they can take a lot of voltage and 1.45V while on the high side is not enough to destroy Samsung memory chips. If you are trying to tweak every last bit of speed out of your RAM, just run it at 1.45V and be happy that it is running as fast as possible.
> 
> For other chip brands I wouldn't set anything above 1.4V


@WheresWally Thanks for that. I am 99% sure they are samsung but I'll check taiphoon burner to see. Am I right in thinking RAM chips don't degrade with high voltage, they either go bang immediately or work forever?


----------



## WheresWally

@simkill I can't answer that. I just know that many LN2 overclockers love Samsung based sticks since they are pumping as much as 1.8V through them. So for stability reasons on these boards I generally use 1.38V instead of 1.35 XMP but I am not trying to push more than 3200, you 1.45V is not totally off base.


----------



## WheresWally

My K7 is on the way back from Gigabyte, the note (rather short or I would have called it notes) only said "BIOS error, reflashed/upgraded replaced BIOS chip". Took over a week to approve the RMA then took exactly one week to get it sent back, after they recieved it. So it was almost three weeks total. Now I need a new case to put it in and a new CPU to put in it as well as some RAM too. I needed my system up and running so I picked up an Asus X370-F Gaming board to replace this while I was waiting, I am not going to tear down my custom loop a third time just to put this board back in. Easier to just build a second Ryzen system.


----------



## everennui

I'm bummed out.

My memory Vengeance LPX 3000 still says 1066 in CPU-Z.

These are on the QVL. ***?

Why would it be 1066? 2133Mhz? C'mon.

I tried both with XMP on and off in F7a.

I guess I'll look at the sub timings.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everennui*
> 
> I'm bummed out.
> 
> My memory Vengeance LPX 3000 still says 1066 in CPU-Z.
> 
> These are on the QVL. ***?
> 
> Why would it be 1066? 2133Mhz? C'mon.
> 
> I tried both with XMP on and off in F7a.
> 
> I guess I'll look at the sub timings.


DDR Stands for DOUBLE data rate for a reason


----------



## simkill

Actually I think he's pissed that his 3000mhz is running at 2166mhz


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Memory support is bad. I wonder if AMD/Boardmakers still working on it.


----------



## everennui

I just ordered the b-die. I should have just waited the extra day. hopefully the extra $40 is worth it.


----------



## Melcar

We may have to wait for Ryzen rev. 2 for that. I read somewhere here that all relevant updates in terms of memory support are already out. Reaching high frequencies is possible, but you still need specific sticks and do some tweaking on your own most of the time. Either way, people are making too much of a big deal out of this. You don't need fast RAM to use Ryzen. Performance gains come in very specific situations and programs and with the right kind of hardware combinations.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> We may have to wait for Ryzen rev. 2 for that. I read somewhere here that all relevant updates in terms of memory support are already out. Reaching high frequencies is possible, but you still need specific sticks and do some tweaking on your own most of the time. Either way, people are making too much of a big deal out of this. You don't need fast RAM to use Ryzen. Performance gains come in very specific situations and programs and with the right kind of hardware combinations.


Because Infy Fabric directly depends on Ram clock the bad memory support on Ryzen hurts gaming performance. So thats an issue for many users out there. Its all about latency in games and latency is higher with slower ram on Ryzen platform.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> Because Infy Fabric directly depends on Ram clock the bad memory support on Ryzen hurts gaming performance. So thats an issue for many users out there. Its all about latency in games and latency is higher with slower ram on Ryzen platform.


Yeah, but it has been shown that only when the CPU is the bottleneck that you start seeing some gains from faster ram, and even then it depends on the game. To be honest, in most situations your money and time is better spend on other components.


----------



## mus1mus

1.45
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everennui*
> 
> I'm bummed out.
> 
> My memory Vengeance LPX 3000 still says 1066 in CPU-Z.
> 
> These are on the QVL. ***?
> 
> Why would it be 1066? 2133Mhz? C'mon.
> 
> I tried both with XMP on and off in F7a.
> 
> I guess I'll look at the sub timings.


Try the following:

EZOT to 2666 (this is a sure starting point)
XMP Profile - Disabled
Memory Multiplier - 26.66
FSB or Base Clock to 100.00 MHz

Set VDimm to 1.4 - 1.45V
DRAM Termination Voltage to 0.75ish
CPU VDDP to +100
VCore SOC to 1.05V

Set Timings to 14-14-14-14-34-1T and leave other things on Auto for now.

Reboot. If that Passes, try to go to Windows and verify if it is able to hold up with Aida64 Cache Stability Test.

If that Passes for 10 minutes, Go back to BIOS and set EZOT to 2933, and Memory Multiplier to 29.33 maintaining the same Timings, Voltages, etc.

2666 will almost always work. 2933 is stronger than 3066 etc.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> We may have to wait for Ryzen rev. 2 for that. I read somewhere here that all relevant updates in terms of memory support are already out. Reaching high frequencies is possible, but you still need specific sticks and do some tweaking on your own most of the time. Either way, people are making too much of a big deal out of this. You don't need fast RAM to use Ryzen. Performance gains come in very specific situations and programs and with the right kind of hardware combinations.


When it was proven that Games scale with high Memory clocks, everyone wants to jump into the train. Which is good. However, RAM Prices went up during the time that the same people neglect the recommendation of using Samsung B-dies and opted for whatever's easier to grab. The issue with kits that are not B-Dies is not RAM Clock. It's the timings that they can accept when used with Ryzen.

I have a tested Hynix, Elpida, and some other Samsung kits and by far, Samsung B-Dies gets my Vote. While Hynix and Elpida can run 3200, the timings need to be really slack. 18-20-20-20 or 16-18-18-18 at best. Latency just adds up when combined with Ryzen's architectural flaws.


----------



## AlphaC

I have to second that notion.

B-Die is the way to go. Without tuning you get better than what Hynix gets on a good day.

I have a set of Hynix I picked up at Microcenter that worked at 3200MHz CL16 out of the box, 16-18-18-38 tRC 56. I've tightened it to 3200MHz 16-16-16-30 right now.

Stilt has timings for Hynix that are tighter:
AFR fast = 14-17-17-30 , tRC 38 , tRDRDSCL and tRDWRSCL 2, tRTP 10
MFR fast = 16-16-16-30 , tRC 56 , tRDRDSCL and tRDWRSCL 4, tRTP 10


----------



## WheresWally

So a couple of very short observations of the Asus Strix X370-F Gaming v. The K7. BIOS, there are more things to set in the Asus BIOS but most of the important parts are already in the Gigabyte BIOS, major difference appears to be a few additional AMD Ryzen specific settings and P-State control. There are a lot of reports that P-State over/under clocking is very picky and there are a lot of rules to follow and only states P0, P1 & P2 work. I can overclock the 1700 to the same speeds on both but the Asus appears to use about 0.050V less Vcore. RAM is another issue. Even though I have Samsung B-Die DDR4 they are Dual Rank (16GB per stick) on the K7 I can boot and run at the rated speed of 3200 with VSOC at 1.1V and RAM at 1.38V. No playing with any of the settings on the Asus will make that happen. The best you can do with Dual Rank is 2933. I have not played with BCLK so both were running 100 clocks.

Even though we see a lot of complaints about RAM speeds on the Gigabyte boards, it seems that their engineers have done a pretty good job with RAM compatibility.


----------



## Melcar

The Giga boards were among the first to have good RAM support. It hasn't changed much despite the BIOS revisions from other vendors.


----------



## everennui

I just checked windows task manager, and it says that I only have 7.9Gb available.

My BIOS and CPU-Z say that I have 16Gb.

Does anyone know what's wrong?

Is this a problem with the RAM, the slot or windows?

Edit: I'm still not sure if this is good or not. Upon further inspection, it appears as if "that" ram is allocated to hardware. 8Gb dedicated to hardware? My 1080 Ti has 11G already.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everennui*
> 
> I just checked windows task manager, and it says that I only have 7.9Gb available.
> 
> My BIOS and CPU-Z say that I have 16Gb.
> 
> Does anyone know what's wrong?
> 
> Is this a problem with the RAM, the slot or windows?
> 
> Edit: I'm still not sure if this is good or not. Upon further inspection, it appears as if "that" ram is allocated to hardware. 8Gb dedicated to hardware? My 1080 Ti has 11G already.


Most likely RAM of the DIMM is bad. Similar has happened to me on older systems when RAM sticks go bad. Try reseating the sticks. Maybe it's a faulty connection.


----------



## everennui

So far I've tried, reseating them, switching the RAM. RAM stick A from 2 to 4. RAM stick B from 4 to 2.

Now I've just tried them in 1 & 3 and Windows shows 15.9G now. :/

I guess I'll try them one by one.


----------



## everennui

I tested each stick of ram in each slot.
A in 1, 2, 3 & 4
B in 1, 2, 3 & 4

All of them worked. It showed 8G in BIOS, CPU-Z and Windows Performance Tab in Task Manager.

When I was done, I just left the one in 4 and put the other one in 2.

Now in windows performance it shows 15.9 (16G) in 2 & 4.

It just fixed it self.

Before BIOS AND CPU-Z detected it, just not Windows... well it did, but it wasn't usable. Allocated to Hardware.


----------



## everennui

I'm curious. When I bring up System Configuration, I see that my operating system is Windows 64bit, but when I look at task manager there are a lot of 32 bit programs running.

What does Gigabyte's APP Center run at normally? Mine says 32bit.


----------



## campdude

I had the same problem only half my ram was being recognized or usable.
However, it counted all my ram as there in bios and cpu-z.

I just had to go and press the ram down further as it wasn't in the slot all the way down.

I have Teamforce 16x2 Ram thats supposed to run at 3200 mhz

I can select SPD timings then change the speed to:
With bios F4 I could only get 2933 mhz
With Bios F7 I can select 3066 mhz
Wouldn't run at 3200 MHz.

I contact Gigabyte Support and they say increase the voltage. I just don't want to 'over-volt' the ram. I keep it at 1.35


----------



## everennui

What's the moduel pin# on the RAM? After reading through a big chunk of this topic, I've come to the conclusion that you'll be more than lucky if you get a card to run at advertised speed unless it's a Samsung B-Die with a cas timing of 14. (CL14)

I've just ordered some TridentZ 3200

https://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-TridentZ-288-Pin-SDRAM-F4-3200C14D-16GTZ/dp/B01ACODPHI/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1506024404&sr=1-7&keywords=trident+z

As more people realize that this is pretty much the only ram that works, the price increases. It has raised a buck a day for the last 3 days. I remember it was 193 around the 16th.

Well... I'm hoping that it works. This will be my 3rd set on this board.

I had the ASRock Taichi before this with FlareX, but it didn't post so ASRock told me to RMA both the board and the RAM and I switched to Gaming 7.

The FlareX should have worked with that board. I just got really unlucky with that.

Edit: Honestly, I'm not getting my hopes up, but I'll be sure to let you know.

Also, The Corsair Vengeance LPX that I got has a copyright date of 2015, so maybe Amazon isn't rotating their stock. If it was copyright 2017, I'm sure it would be Version 5.3 Hynix.


----------



## Sev501

Anybody tried the new beta F7B , they have put in P-State options inside... I'm still running F7a (lazy to configure and test again, need to be up and running for backlogs work and gaming related.)

Linky


----------



## campdude

Team T-Force / Night Hawk 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Memory (Desktop Memory) Model THWD432G3200HC16CDC01

Its a 32 GB kit so I am really happy to get 3066 mhz. It also happens to be one of the cheapest 32 gb kits.

Its listed as a supported ram type on the gigabyte website for this motherboard... supposed to be able to run at 3200 mhz.
Hopefully a better bios will come.

I haven't looked alot but I don't see many people with 32 gig kits with 3066 mhz. But I can't be the only one.

The Asus Crosshair Motherboard does not support any dual channel 32 GB kits at a decent speed.

The Asus people also are pushing CL14 Ram on their boards in dual channel (8x2) as well.

I have a R5 1600 @ 3.95 Ghz


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Anybody tried the new beta F7B , they have put in P-State options inside... I'm still running F7a (lazy to configure and test again, need to be up and running for backlogs work and gaming related.)
> 
> Linky


All i know is I am able to boot at 3600 16-16-16-36 1T memory now, same voltages etc have yet to test for stability but never was able to post before. Looked at Pstate customisation but the interface is not great, cant enter speed and voltage manually you have to use hexadecimals for values. I will probably let the Pstate on auto and use it to OC the normal way since memory seems to be better on this.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Anybody tried the new beta F7B , they have put in P-State options inside... I'm still running F7a (lazy to configure and test again, need to be up and running for backlogs work and gaming related.)
> 
> Linky


Interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *campdude*
> 
> Team T-Force / Night Hawk 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Memory (Desktop Memory) Model THWD432G3200HC16CDC01
> 
> Its a 32 GB kit so I am really happy to get 3066 mhz. It also happens to be one of the cheapest 32 gb kits.
> 
> Its listed as a supported ram type on the gigabyte website for this motherboard... supposed to be able to run at 3200 mhz.
> Hopefully a better bios will come.
> 
> I haven't looked alot but I don't see many people with 32 gig kits with 3066 mhz. But I can't be the only one.
> 
> The Asus Crosshair Motherboard does not support any dual channel 32 GB kits at a decent speed.
> 
> The Asus people also are pushing CL14 Ram on their boards in dual channel (8x2) as well.
> 
> I have a R5 1600 @ 3.95 Ghz


Look up your kit's IC. If that's Samsung B-die, you can probably do 3200.

I have no issues with 3200 with 4*8GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> So a couple of very short observations of the Asus Strix X370-F Gaming v. The K7. BIOS, there are more things to set in the Asus BIOS but most of the important parts are already in the Gigabyte BIOS, major difference appears to be a few additional AMD Ryzen specific settings and P-State control. There are a lot of reports that P-State over/under clocking is very picky and there are a lot of rules to follow and only states P0, P1 & P2 work. I can overclock the 1700 to the same speeds on both but the Asus appears to use about 0.050V less Vcore. RAM is another issue. Even though I have Samsung B-Die DDR4 they are Dual Rank (16GB per stick) on the K7 I can boot and run at the rated speed of 3200 with VSOC at 1.1V and RAM at 1.38V. No playing with any of the settings on the Asus will make that happen. The best you can do with Dual Rank is 2933. I have not played with BCLK so both were running 100 clocks.
> 
> Even though we see a lot of complaints about RAM speeds on the Gigabyte boards, it seems that their engineers have done a pretty good job with RAM compatibility.


Look up CLDO_VDDP for Asus.
You may actually set it either around 800-900 or lower around 500-600.
Disable Bank Group Swap and
Enable Gear Down.


----------



## Melcar

Most 8gb sticks are single rank if I'm not mistaken. Dual rank is where the problems are. With 2x16 not many can go 3200+, and with 4x16 2400-2666 seems to be the average.
If you are on a purely gaming rig chances are you are sticking with 16gb of RAM, or at most 32GB, so it should not be a problem. 64gb is an obscene amount for average desktop use and a waste for gaming at this point in time, and gaming is where most of the noticeable gains from high speed RAM happen. Still, depending on your hardware setup, 2400-2666mhz RAM is not a bad thing.


----------



## mus1mus

2*16GB is actually more recommended than populating all the slots as you are already affected by pcb traces lol.

out of the 4 slots you have, try to test each and you will find that not all of those can accept the same timings once you go tighter.







nor can clock the same as most probably the 2nd slot from the socket.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyants*
> 
> All i know is I am able to boot at 3600 16-16-16-36 1T memory now, same voltages etc have yet to test for stability but never was able to post before.


Very nice, which voltage are you applying?


----------



## WheresWally

Thank you very much @mus1mus I will check those setting out.

@Melcar My rig is mostly CAD with a small amount of gaming. The only real game I have played in the past year and a half is FO4 which I have racked up about 1900 hours playing, by comparison DE:MD which I have played through twice is at about 70 hours. I spend most of the day every day in Fusion 360.


----------



## everennui

TridentZ 3200 F4-3200C14D-16GTZ worked like a charm. Just enabled XMP and viola.

Now I feel like I should be doing something with the extra speed.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everennui*
> 
> TridentZ 3200 F4-3200C14D-16GTZ worked like a charm. Just enabled XMP and viola.
> 
> Now I feel like I should be doing something with the extra speed.


Play games.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everennui*
> 
> TridentZ 3200 F4-3200C14D-16GTZ worked like a charm. Just enabled XMP and viola.
> 
> Now I feel like I should be doing something with the extra speed.


That's Giga's strength for you!

Verify stability and Voila! Perfectly tuned system!


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> Very nice, which voltage are you applying?


Ram is https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr

1.36v on the ram. Also running the soc at "+0.06xx" oand some other voltages a one of 2 steps over the base (one of the, is 2.5v at normal im running a 2.580 or one that is normal at 1.8v im running 1.860 etc...

Not using XPM, setting the timming manually. I have yet to see if I can go higher or use tighter timmings. Will check tonight.


----------



## akama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everennui*
> 
> TridentZ 3200 F4-3200C14D-16GTZ worked like a charm. Just enabled XMP and viola.


I'm using the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR sticks, but cant get XMP to work, sitting at F6 bios atm, what bios are using?


----------



## campdude

I don't know how to check my IC
Other people with the same ram sticks have similar problems
I don't want to over-volt my ram.

max volt is 1.35


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *everennui*
> 
> TridentZ 3200 F4-3200C14D-16GTZ worked like a charm. Just enabled XMP and viola.
> 
> Now I feel like I should be doing something with the extra speed.


What did your try before this memory?


----------



## campdude

Yes right now 32 GB of ram is overkill.
The only time I use it is when I run 3 virtual machines at the same time.
Even then I go only slightly over 16 GB usage. The rest is utilized through windows cache.

However, when I had an older computer(still use it) I got attacked for having 8 GB of ram as overkill. But it only took a few years for that to change then I had to upgrade to 16 GB.

If I would have just buckled down and spent on 16 GB right away it would have been cheaper over-all (required me to get upgrade 4x2 to 8x2). So I just got the 32 GB now in dual channel which is nice and won't have to want to upgrade for a while.

In addition my Hyper-Evo 212 Turbo blocks a ram slot and makes it impossible to run 4 x 8. So that path does not exist. But I still like dual channel.


----------



## everennui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What did your try before this memory?


TridentZ RGB 16D
Corsair Vengeance (on the QVL) got sticks from 2015 (not version 5.39)


----------



## everennui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> I'm using the F4-3200C16D-16GTZR sticks, but cant get XMP to work, sitting at F6 bios atm, what bios are using?


I tried those. They don't OC. You need C14D.

I'm using F7a.


----------



## Dystopiq

Anyone have a decent P-state OCing guide for x370? F7b is out and I'd like to get my hands dirty.http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/11859


----------



## campdude

I know that bios is located in the forums.

Does the new bios allow for Cool and Quiet to work with the overclock?
RIght now all overclocking disables power-saving frequency changes.


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *campdude*
> 
> I know that bios is located in the forums.
> 
> Does the new bios allow for Cool and Quiet to work with the overclock?
> RIght now all overclocking disables power-saving frequency changes.


I decided to try my luck with F7b and what do you know? Pstate works.

I used this guide. https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/

For 4.0 I only touched P0: *FID* A0. *DID* 8. *VID* 20 (1.35v) then I did an offset in my voltage settings.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Qr9dGLR13KLuHCjmw26EP2ezk7obefP6ZpGm4iTWkt4

It's definitely dropping to 3.6 and going up to 4.0 when being used.

I never got C&C to work with a regular OC.


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> I decided to try my luck with F7b and what do you know? Pstate works.
> 
> I used this guide. https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/
> 
> For 4.0 I only touched P0: *FID* A0. *DID* 8. *VID* 20 (1.35v) then I did an offset in my voltage settings.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Qr9dGLR13KLuHCjmw26EP2ezk7obefP6ZpGm4iTWkt4
> 
> It's definitely dropping to 3.6 and going up to 4.0 when being used.
> 
> I never got C&C to work with a regular OC.


Thanks for posting this. I never tried p-state overclocking before. It's working great. Why are you only dropping down to 3.6? Mine will drop down to less than 2.0.


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I never tried p-state overclocking before. It's working great. Why are you only dropping down to 3.6? Mine will drop down to less than 2.0.


Well that's weird. I only touched p0. What are your Settings? I'll check my minimum processor state in my Windows Settings


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> Well that's weird. I only touched p0. What are your Settings?


Just P0. set FID to 9d for a 3.925 OC. Did you change the Windows power plan?


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> Just P0. set FID to 9d for a 3.925 OC. Did you change the Windows power plan?


I left the power plan Ryzen Balanced when I initially set it. I can't do I t right now because I think my H100iV2's pump decided to not cool it even at stock. I might have to toss it.


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> I left the power plan Ryzen Balanced when I initially set it. I can't do I t right now because I think my H100iV2's pump decided to not cool it even at stock. I might have to toss it.


That might be why. noko says further down to use high performance setting and under advanced settings to set minimum processor state from 100% to 20%.


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> That might be why. noko says further down to use high performance setting and under advanced settings to set minimum processor state from 100% to 20%.


Ah gotcha. What frequency and Voltage offset are you using?


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> Ah gotcha. What frequency and Voltage offset are you using?


All set to auto.


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> All set to auto.


Oh I thought you had it OC'd


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> Oh I thought you had it OC'd


I just did the p-state. It now runs overclocked at 3.925GHz when I need it, then drops down when I don't.


----------



## Cyants

Well after many hours I have to resign myself to stick to with a 3850 overclock (on P state OC) on my Ryzen 1700 with 3333 14-14-14-1T Memory.

3600 16-16-16 boot but is not stable plus 3333 at cas 14 is basicaly as fast, from the results I get.

Could probably OC the 1700 more but i'm stuck at 3850 because as soon as the vcore is set to/over 1.3250 the multiplier is stuck to 15.5


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> I just did the p-state. It now runs overclocked at 3.925GHz when I need it, then drops down when I don't.


Got my new cooler in and Pstate working. 4Ghz and it drops to 2ghz. Working beautifully.


----------



## Sev501

Finally got the time to try F7B and P-states working as intended!! Nice, power bill can be a bit lower now when leaving machine idling and downloading


----------



## campdude

Oh wow. I looked at the information links that were provided. Why does it look so confusing.
I would like to try it but its not even on the main Gigabyte website as an official download yet.
Does anyone know official release date?
Edit:
Nevermind. I just looked at the excel spreadsheet and it should be easier now.
We have to program all the p states that we want? is that the case?


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *campdude*
> 
> Oh wow. I looked at the information links that were provided. Why does it look so confusing.
> I would like to try it but its not even on the main Gigabyte website as an official download yet.
> Does anyone know official release date?
> Edit:
> Nevermind. I just looked at the excel spreadsheet and it should be easier now.
> We have to program all the p states that we want? is that the case?


You don't have to. I only did P0.


----------



## WheresWally

I am pretty sure that only P0, P1 and P2 work outside of BIOS, that seems to be a trend and not limited to just one manufacturer.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyants*
> 
> Ram is https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr
> 
> 1.36v on the ram. Also running the soc at "+0.06xx" oand some other voltages a one of 2 steps over the base (one of the, is 2.5v at normal im running a 2.580 or one that is normal at 1.8v im running 1.860 etc...
> 
> Not using XPM, setting the timming manually. I have yet to see if I can go higher or use tighter timmings. Will check tonight.


Thank you, i guess manual settings would be to much work for me. I run mine 3333 @cl14 completely stable its 4000XMP rated G.Skill:

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/F4-4000C18D-16GTZR/

I saw you too reverted to same frequency. I guess, well just have to wait, what 1007 brings, hopefully stability at 3600+ at 1.35V .


----------



## Stray_Bullet

Hey guys.. pretty new here in the thread and to AM4, so hello's.

Curious about voltages and wondering if they are in range/average. Bios F6. R7 1700. Trident Z 3200 CL14 B-die (XMP enabled, should I input manually?)
All Auto settings
Vcore SOC - 1.248V
DRAM - 1.368-1.38 (Bounces)

I read limit for SOC is 1.25V to avoid damage to the memory controller. This seems awfully close to the "do not exceed limit"

Thanks.


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> Thank you, i guess manual settings would be to much work for me. I run mine 3333 @cl14 completely stable its 4000XMP rated G.Skill:
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/F4-4000C18D-16GTZR/
> 
> I saw you too reverted to same frequency. I guess, well just have to wait, what 1007 brings, hopefully stability at 3600+ at 1.35V .


Yeah went back to 3333c14 because "it works" but I will continue to experiement because before that BIOS I wouldnt be able to post at 3600. I am hopefull it can be made stable with the corrects settings.


----------



## ladduro

I cant post either at 3600 with this kit F4-3600C16D-16GTZ regardless how lose I get the timings. If you manage to post let us know.


----------



## Cyants

3466 c14 at 1.38v in the BIOS (have to test for stability), tried 3600 c14 15 or 16 up to 1.4v and nope doesn't post anymore. Maybe theres another setting I forget, it posted when I first flashed to F7b so I am uncertain what is happening now that prevent to post.

https://valid.x86.fr/s5qegw


----------



## papasmurf211

is it just me or is F7b not on gigabytes site


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> is it just me or is F7b not on gigabytes site


It's not you it was posted in the forums by Gigabyte staff Matt. http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/original-am4-beta-bios-thread?page=43


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> Anyone have a decent P-state OCing guide for x370? F7b is out and I'd like to get my hands dirty.http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/11859


bleh nothing for the Gaming 5

Has the F7b BIOS for K7 been consistent in not overvolting the daylights out of the CPU?


----------



## WheresWally

Maybe its just me, but for the life of me I can't get P-State and any RAM OC to work together. In F6 and F4 BIOS Icould overclock both I have DR 3200 Samsung-B die and it would work at 3200 with 1.4V and Termination voltage of .7V with SOC at 1.1V and also OC the Ryzen to 38.25 @ 1.36V. It could be the board, maybe. This replacement board Gigabyte sent is not the same board I sent in for RMA. I know for a fact that they pulled a board from their repair center (perhaps previously repaired) and sent it back in the same box. I have P0 working in F7b but any RAM OC over 2133 forces the board back to all Auto before booting Windows. I have also tried to go back to F6 on the backup BIOS, they shipped it back to me with F4 loaded on both BIOS chips. I can't get F6 to boot with any RAM OC either. This is very frustrating. I am going to play a bit more with F6 and when that is stable then transfer the settings to F7b, then do P0 settings to see if that can work.

BTW, same RAM and 1700 I just used on the Asus X370-F Gaming where I could get 39.25 @ 1.37V and 2933 Mhz RAM OC. Just they pulled PStates from their more recent BIOS, so back to the Gigabyte K7.


----------



## mus1mus

I find it weird you have a better OC on the Strix board.

My K7 and CH6 are on par when dialed with same VCore, or extreme with cooling limits on Dry Ice.

Lemme check F7b.


----------



## WheresWally

Here is what I am seeing with 7B, I flashed it twice just to make sure.
Starting from from a clean slate, make sure everything is on Auto in Advanced Frequency Settings and Advanced Memory Settings. In the Advanced Voltage Settings change CPU VCore to Normal with an Offset of 0.1875V. Change DDR VCore to 1.4V and Termination to .7V. In Peripherals AMD CBS change P0 only to 9d (39.25) no other changes, F10 to save. This boots perfectly fine as RAM is at the BIOS defaults of 2133 C15. Of course this is Samsung B-Die 3200 C14 so I have tried a bunch of different things. If all I do is set XMP to Profile 1 then RAM Training fails and it resets the entire BIOS back to defaults. If I start at the beginning and just try to tighten the timings to 14,14,14,14,34 during RAM training it resets the BIOS back to defaults. If I start again and just change the speed and do not tighten up the timings, and I have tried every speed from 2133 - 3200 each time the RAM training fails and resets the BIOS. For me at least even though I can now get 50 Mhz higher overclock than I could before it has become a huge step backwards for OC.
This entire platform has become such a big frustration, I can't seem to figure out why it does what it does. The addition of PStates is a great thing, and it works as long as I don't change any single other parameter.

Guess I need to wait on 7C of higher before it all comes together. I am going to swap out the RAM for some 2800 C14 I have in my Intel box to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> Anyone have a decent P-state OCing guide for x370? F7b is out and I'd like to get my hands dirty.http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/11859
> 
> 
> 
> bleh nothing for the Gaming 5
> 
> Has the F7b BIOS for K7 been *consistent in not overvolting* the daylights out of the CPU?
Click to expand...

I can guarantee. Working well with P-States and Offset.


----------



## WheresWally

Update: When I swapped to the 2800 C14 RAM it now boots and can do both Pstate and XMP Profile 1. More testing on another machine shows one of the sticks 3200 is bad, now to see if G.Skill will RMA them.


----------



## mus1mus

Seems to be an issue with this BIOS. But not a big deal. And may not even be an issue for 99% of you guys.

I can no longer do 4.2 with P-States.









4.1 is fine.

Seems to be more of an issue between Cool n' Quiet and Windows Power Plan.

BIOS displays 4.2 CPU Clock. But once inside Windows, I am at 3.2GHz..

If I disable Cool n' Quiet, I can get 4.2 into Windows but Minimum Processor State remains at 100%


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Bios F6 allowed to get 3466 stable with gskill RGB 4133. Working on finding the lowest timings possible atm. 16-16-16-36 1T was unstable after 15 min of prime95 blend. Trying 2T.
> 
> I haven't tried messing with the bclk yet, any experienced users here will that help me push my memory clock higher or is it a waste of time?
> 
> Currently at:
> 3.9 ghz
> vcore: 1.3875
> vSOC: 1.3000v
> VDD18: 1.2000v
> vdroop: xtreme
> 
> dram 1.4v
> dram term: .740
> dram vpp: 2.620
> geardown: disabled
> procODT: 68.6
> CLDO vddp: 975
> 
> temps are around 70c in prime95 small ffts with nzxt kraken x62 pull only


Whoa 1.3875 vcore AND llc set to extreme? whats your vcore at load like, 1.5?

Your chip may not fry in 2 years but by the third I would guess there may be some degredation. It likely will lose its ability to hold that overclock/stability overtime. id check that vcore and llc. also yeah your vsoc is super high. i know gigabyte said 1.35+ is fine but it seems all other material says contrary


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Whoa 1.3875 vcore AND llc set to extreme? whats your vcore at load like, 1.5?
> 
> Your chip may not fry in 2 years but by the third I would guess there may be some degredation. It likely will lose its ability to hold that overclock/stability overtime. id check that vcore and llc. also yeah your vsoc is super high. i know gigabyte said 1.35+ is fine but it seems all other material says contrary


I've adjusted the rest of my voltages already. V soc is now 1.0875v. 1.3875 vcore and extreme llc is not a lot. Not sure what you're talking about.

My vcore now is set to 1.4v with extreme llc and my vcore is 1.39-1.404 at idle and 1.416-1.440 at max load. Most guys here are running 1.4-1.45v on their vcore....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Whoa 1.3875 vcore AND llc set to extreme? whats your vcore at load like, 1.5?
> 
> Your chip may not fry in 2 years but by the third I would guess there may be some degredation. It likely will lose its ability to hold that overclock/stability overtime. id check that vcore and llc. also yeah your vsoc is super high. i know gigabyte said 1.35+ is fine but it seems all other material says contrary
> 
> 
> 
> I've adjusted the rest of my voltages already. V soc is now 1.0875v. 1.3875 vcore and extreme llc is not a lot. Not sure what you're talking about.
> 
> My vcore now is set to 1.4v with extreme llc and my vcore is 1.39-1.404 at idle and 1.416-1.440 at max load. Most guys here are running 1.4-1.45v on their vcore....
Click to expand...

True.

Sounds about the right amount of boost from my experience.


----------



## mus1mus

K7 Gold ed out now!


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K7 Gold ed out now!


Temp difference?

One of these days i'll have enough time off to fit my EK monoblock lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K7 Gold ed out now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp difference?
> 
> One of these days i'll have enough time off to fit my EK monoblock lol.
Click to expand...

A lot. And that is also a slim one. Not so much of a macho.
[email protected], VRM - 51C Core - 59C.
It used to be higher than Core.
Add a fan and it's even less.

I have a beefier heatsink but needs some shaping. That will be done in a few days.


----------



## mafio

F7b looks solid to me, did a 5+ hours run of prime95 custom blend with 31000 MB of memory usage.
Same Crucial value 2x16 GB as always clocked at 3066 MHz 16-19-14-14-36 1T, everything else can be seen in the screenshot.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> F7b looks solid to me, did a 5+ hours run of prime95 custom blend with 31000 MB of memory usage.
> Same Crucial value 2x16 GB as always clocked at 3066 MHz 16-19-14-14-36 1T, everything else can be seen in the screenshot.


I see you are a linux fan. Ever had segfaults compiling something?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> I see you are a linux fan. Ever had segfaults compiling something?


No segfault or strange behavior whatsoever here.
I compiled the whole gentoo world a couple of times and my own projects countless times without any issue.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> No segfault or strange behavior whatsoever here.
> I compiled the whole gentoo world a couple of times and my own projects countless times without any issue.


Do you happen to know what week you CPU is? Have you run the kill-ryzen script yet?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Do you happen to know what week you CPU is? Have you run the kill-ryzen script yet?


Batch is 1707PGT.
If I remember right I did run it months ago for 3 or 4 hours without being able to reproduce the bug.
Only thing I am sure of is that I never get weird errors while compiling stuff, and I do that a lot.
Guess this CPU is OK.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Batch is 1707PGT.
> If I remember right I did run it months ago for 3 or 4 hours without being able to reproduce the bug.
> Only thing I am sure of is that I never get weird errors while compiling stuff, and I do that a lot.
> Guess this CPU is OK.


That's fortunate. This whole thing still has me a bit scarred, so I've been holding off on buying a chip (the CPU is the only thing missing for my new build).


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> That's fortunate. This whole thing still has me a bit scarred, so I've been holding off on buying a chip (the CPU is the only thing missing for my new build).


New chips should all be fine, if for some reason you get an old faulty CPU AMD will gladly replace it with a good one.
If you already have motherboard and RAM get yourself one of these chips, they are great.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> New chips should all be fine, if for some reason you get an old faulty CPU AMD will gladly replace it with a good one.
> If you already have motherboard and RAM get yourself one of these chips, they are great.


Is there a way to test for chip faults on windows?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Is there a way to test for chip faults on windows?


Someone wrote a kill-ryzen script for windows: https://github.com/corngood/kill-ryzen-win
I would read the code very carefully before running a script downloaded from the web.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Is there a way to test for chip faults on windows?


Windows doesn't seem to be affected, except in very specific cases.


----------



## happyluckbox

Anybody using a kraken x62 on thjs mobo? the preinstalled backplate feel very loose with the x62 installed and temps go up to 90c during stress test...


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Anybody using a kraken x62 on thjs mobo? the preinstalled backplate feel very loose with the x62 installed and temps go up to 90c during stress test...


Your temps should not be hitting that on WC. I use Air and I hit 70c-ish at most


----------



## happyluckbox

Well I followed the instructions that came with the x62. removed the black side pieces and installed the 4 riser bolts that came in the bag marked AMD. then installed the x62 (after swapping the retention bracket) over the cpu.

the whole contraption feels loose, the backplate is jiggly, and under load i noticed if I press down on the block- i get noticeably better temps.


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Well I followed the instructions that came with the x62. removed the black side pieces and installed the 4 riser bolts that came in the bag marked AMD. then installed the x62 (after swapping the retention bracket) over the cpu.
> 
> the whole contraption feels loose, the backplate is jiggly, and under load i noticed if I press down on the block- i get noticeably better temps.


From what you're saying, It's not making proper contact with the IHS. Did you use the right stand off screws?


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Anybody using a kraken x62 on thjs mobo? the preinstalled backplate feel very loose with the x62 installed and temps go up to 90c during stress test...


All fine here with 62. Temps never exceed 57° Degrees (1800x)


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> From what you're saying, It's not making proper contact with the IHS. Did you use the right stand off screws?


Well I followed this video on nzxt website...

https://www.nzxt.com/manuals/krakenx/X52-X62-amd.html

But i noticed the bag also came with different screws that have a nut on the end. Should I have used those instead?


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Well I followed this video on nzxt website...
> 
> https://www.nzxt.com/manuals/krakenx/X52-X62-amd.html
> 
> But i noticed the bag also came with different screws that have a nut on the end. Should I have used those instead?


If it has 2 sets of stand off screws use the other ones and see if those fix your issue. The AM4 bag has the right screws


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> If it has 2 sets of stand off screws use the other ones and see if those fix your issue. The AM4 bag has the right screws


Yeah planning on doing it soon. Strange that the guide video didnt show the correct screws to use, but rather the ones without the nut on the end, which apparently are for am3


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Yeah planning on doing it soon. Strange that the guide video didnt show the correct screws to use, but rather the ones without the nut on the end, which apparently are for am3


I don't think it's updated for AM4


----------



## papasmurf211

Got a problem here guys. All of a sudden I am unable to get into my bios. PC will boot into windows but I get a black screen from when I turn the PC on up until windows boots. Fast boot is disabled. Pressing delete may be going into the bios but I cant see what I'm doing. Monitor is getting no input. This was happening on F7a, started yesterday. Flashed to to F7b this morning and the issue is exactly the same. Tried the second bios switch. Can't even post with it set to 2.

Not sure what to do considering I can't access the bios at all now. Tried using the gigabyte app to restart and go straight into bios, also didnt work.


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Got a problem here guys. All of a sudden I am unable to get into my bios. PC will boot into windows but I get a black screen from when I turn the PC on up until windows boots. Fast boot is disabled. Pressing delete may be going into the bios but I cant see what I'm doing. Monitor is getting no input. This was happening on F7a, started yesterday. Flashed to to F7b this morning and the issue is exactly the same. Tried the second bios switch. Can't even post with it set to 2.
> 
> Not sure what to do considering I can't access the bios at all now. Tried using the gigabyte app to restart and go straight into bios, also didnt work.


Press the BIOS reset buttons. Turn off psu, unplug the power cable, and remove the CMOS battery, then press the power button a few times. Wait about 30 seconds and put CMOS battery back on. Power the Mobo and boot.see if that works.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> Press the BIOS reset buttons. Turn off psu, unplug the power cable, and remove the CMOS battery, then press the power button a few times. Wait about 30 seconds and put CMOS battery back on. Power the Mobo and boot.see if that works.


Tried that same issue. Also switched to the secondary bios and got it to boot. Same problem on this one too. Makes no sense. Its like its just not sending anything to the display until windows boots.


----------



## papasmurf211

Resolved. I unplugged my display port (secondary monitor) and my hdmi port (htc vive) from my GPU and it posted correctly and displayed the bios. It must have been sending the input to the HDMI port by default which is my vive. Weird bug.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Well I followed the instructions that came with the x62. removed the black side pieces and installed the 4 riser bolts that came in the bag marked AMD. then installed the x62 (after swapping the retention bracket) over the cpu.
> 
> the whole contraption feels loose, the backplate is jiggly, and under load i noticed if I press down on the block- i get noticeably better temps.


Common sense will tell you that if a cooler is installed loosely, something is wrong.

Redo your installation right away. Even if the standoffs are labelled wrong, a tighter fit is your choice.


----------



## Spanners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Resolved. I unplugged my display port (secondary monitor) and my hdmi port (htc vive) from my GPU and it posted correctly and displayed the bios. It must have been sending the input to the HDMI port by default which is my vive. Weird bug.


I think that is normal, the boot order/priority is DVI>HDMI>DP for Nvidia cards if I remember correctly.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spanners*
> 
> I think that is normal, the boot order/priority is DVI>HDMI>DP for Nvidia cards if I remember correctly.


They've all been plugged in since i built the PC. Started happening out of nowhere. Default has been the DVI up until this decided to happen.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Well I followed the instructions that came with the x62. removed the black side pieces and installed the 4 riser bolts that came in the bag marked AMD. then installed the x62 (after swapping the retention bracket) over the cpu.
> 
> the whole contraption feels loose, the backplate is jiggly, and under load i noticed if I press down on the block- i get noticeably better temps.


I have the same cooler, you need to use the stand offs that have the circular spacer on the bottom. Those are the ones that are tight. The other ones are no good, loose cooler = dead cpu.

My kraken x62 keeps my 1700x under 70c on small ffts prime at 1.4v extreme llc @3.9 ghz.


----------



## Spanners

delete.


----------



## Spanners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> They've all been plugged in since i built the PC. Started happening out of nowhere. Default has been the DVI up until this decided to happen.


That is odd then, my bad. I thought something was broken when I changed from a 290 to a 1070 as my DP screen doesn't turn on until it gets into windows.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Well I followed the instructions that came with the x62. removed the black side pieces and installed the 4 riser bolts that came in the bag marked AMD. then installed the x62 (after swapping the retention bracket) over the cpu.
> 
> the whole contraption feels loose, the backplate is jiggly, and under load i noticed if I press down on the block- i get noticeably better temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spanners*
> 
> That is odd then, my bad. I thought something was broken when I changed from a 290 to a 1070 as my DP screen doesn't turn on until it gets into windows.


Yea that along with my sound blaster z randomly being not found is awesome. Gigabyte may be losing a customer for my next board. Asus and 3600 ram sounds good.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Well I followed the instructions that came with the x62. removed the black side pieces and installed the 4 riser bolts that came in the bag marked AMD. then installed the x62 (after swapping the retention bracket) over the cpu.
> 
> the whole contraption feels loose, the backplate is jiggly, and under load i noticed if I press down on the block- i get noticeably better temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spanners*
> 
> That is odd then, my bad. I thought something was broken when I changed from a 290 to a 1070 as my DP screen doesn't turn on until it gets into windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea that along with my sound blaster z randomly being not found is awesome. Gigabyte may be losing a customer for my next board. Asus and 3600 ram sounds good.
Click to expand...

CH6 Extreme?

3600 RAM is still a WIP on any board tho.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> CH6 Extreme?
> 
> 3600 RAM is still a WIP on any board tho.


What do you think about pushing my Gskill kit F4-3600C16D-16GTZ at 1.45V 3433Mhz 14-14-14-34 ? I cant get it stable at 1.4V.


----------



## WheresWally

@papasmurf211 Is that all the cooling you get from an all in one. I never hit more than 60°C during benchmark testing. I only have a lowly 1700 but even during the F5 fiasco pushing 1.55 V Vcore I just barely exceeded 60°C. Boy am I glad I went custom loop. I run about 36°C most of the day when just doing CAD stuff. GPU runs even cooler at load than the CPU. I might need to snap a picture of my setup here.

Now running 39.50 Multiplier with 1.3875 Vcore, RAM is G.Skill 2[email protected] Samsung B-Die running at 2933 CAS 14 with 1.4 v

BIOS 7b has restored my faith in the K7 motherboard. that and putting chokes on both ends of the front panel audio connectors and using a very good Realtek driver (8237) I am very happy with this MB, now it is just too bad their RGBFusion software sucks so bad.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @papasmurf211 Is that all the cooling you get from an all in one. I never hit more than 60°C during benchmark testing. I only have a lowly 1700 but even during the F5 fiasco pushing 1.55 V Vcore I just barely exceeded 60°C. Boy am I glad I went custom loop. I run about 36°C most of the day when just doing CAD stuff. GPU runs even cooler at load than the CPU. I might need to snap a picture of my setup here.
> 
> Now running 39.50 Multiplier with 1.3875 Vcore, RAM is G.Skill [email protected] Samsung B-Die running at 2933 CAS 14 with 1.4 v
> 
> BIOS 7b has restored my faith in the K7 motherboard. that and putting chokes on both ends of the front panel audio connectors and using a very good Realtek driver (8237) I am very happy with this MB, now it is just too bad their RGBFusion software sucks so bad.


The Kraken 62 is very good AIO. One has to read instructions carefully, but installing is no big problem. Mechanically it is very solid fixed on the K7. Even while benchmarking, tems never exceed 57° degrees with my 1800x.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Well I followed the instructions that came with the x62. removed the black side pieces and installed the 4 riser bolts that came in the bag marked AMD. then installed the x62 (after swapping the retention bracket) over the cpu.
> 
> the whole contraption feels loose, the backplate is jiggly, and under load i noticed if I press down on the block- i get noticeably better temps.


One has to read instructions carefully, as the procedure is different on AMD and its different with AM4 platforms. You need to remove some plastic part of the K7 before installing the cooler. AM4 needs different retention module than that, whats preinstalled and has different screws:

https://www.caseking.de/nzxt-kraken-am4-mounting-kit-fuer-kraken-serie-wase-332.html

Note that the necessary AM4 parts are already included with coolers sold since March/April 2017.

Maybe you did something wrong during installation? My setup is same (K7, Kraken 62) and all is rock solid and temps are very very low, max out at 57^° degrees while benchmarking. I did install the radiator as intake at the front. Inother guy i know also has the K7 and is using Kraken 62 also is very satisfied. You also could contact NZXT customer service for help identifying the source of your problems.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> CH6 Extreme?
> 
> 3600 RAM is still a WIP on any board tho.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about pushing my Gskill kit F4-3600C16D-16GTZ at 1.45V 3433Mhz 14-14-14-34 ? I cant get it stable at 1.4V.
Click to expand...

3466 14-14-14-14-34-1T is doable with some tweaks and tests on which slots work best.

1.45 VDimm is pretty safe. But you do need to actually determine where the instability comes from.

Vcore really needs to be raised as you increase memory clocks. Unless you are doing HCI MEMTEST or GSAT, other stress will fail due to this.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3466 14-14-14-14-34-1T is doable with some tweaks and tests on which slots work best.
> 
> 1.45 VDimm is pretty safe. But you do need to actually determine where the instability comes from.
> 
> Vcore really needs to be raised as you increase memory clocks. Unless you are doing HCI MEMTEST or GSAT, other stress will fail due to this.


Currently not overclocked on 1700x. Can you point me to a starting point for Vcore ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3466 14-14-14-14-34-1T is doable with some tweaks and tests on which slots work best.
> 
> 1.45 VDimm is pretty safe. But you do need to actually determine where the instability comes from.
> 
> Vcore really needs to be raised as you increase memory clocks. Unless you are doing HCI MEMTEST or GSAT, other stress will fail due to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently not overclocked on 1700x. Can you point me to a starting point for Vcore ?
Click to expand...

3.8 at 1.3VCore. AIO or a Quality air cooler.
If 3.9 requires more than 1.35 and runs in the 70C TDIE, just drop back to 3.8 and tune your Memory, Minimum VCore maintaining stability, and enjoy your system.

Set LLC to Extreme
VSOC to -100 for a start
VDimm to 1.45

Those 3 are the important ones. The rest can be left to Auto.

If you can get into the BIOS but can't enter Windows, SOC needs a bump. Try -0.050 etc.


----------



## ladduro

Thank you. Will start with that. Currently not a great air cooler. Plan to go AIO soon, but need some extra cash.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Thank you. Will start with that. Currently not a great air cooler. Plan to go AIO soon, but need some extra cash.


Then you might wanna drop VCore down to less than 1.3V.


----------



## SpanglishKing

i did it a few months back and it worked fine. try it . i could NOT OC RAM TO3200 on slots 1 and 2 .


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> One has to read instructions carefully, as the procedure is different on AMD and its different with AM4 platforms. You need to remove some plastic part of the K7 before installing the cooler. AM4 needs different retention module than that, whats preinstalled and has different screws:
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/nzxt-kraken-am4-mounting-kit-fuer-kraken-serie-wase-332.html
> 
> Note that the necessary AM4 parts are already included with coolers sold since March/April 2017.
> 
> Maybe you did something wrong during installation? My setup is same (K7, Kraken 62) and all is rock solid and temps are very very low, max out at 57^° degrees while benchmarking. I did install the radiator as intake at the front. Inother guy i know also has the K7 and is using Kraken 62 also is very satisfied. You also could contact NZXT customer service for help identifying the source of your problems.


it was the bolts. i followed the instructions on their website exactly and nowhere did they specify to use the bolts with the nut at the end. the video on their site clearly shows to use the normal screws. I changes the bolts and its much better now, but wow nZxt should really mention the proper bolt SOMEWHERE.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> it was the bolts. i followed the instructions on their website exactly and nowhere did they specify to use the bolts with the nut at the end. the video on their site clearly shows to use the normal screws. I changes the bolts and its much better now, but wow nZxt should really mention the proper bolt SOMEWHERE.


Good to hear its working now. I have to say, that Kraken 62 is really a good AIO and very silent. I have 4 fans in push/pull configuration running in silent mode and the fans never need to go beyond 500rpm even under heavy load.


----------



## Worldwin

Can anyone get the Pstate OC working with ram OC?

When i have ram set @ 3466 with timings the cpu freq is stuck @ 3.9 and wont downclock.
When ram is just XMP so 3200 the cpu will downclock.


----------



## WheresWally

Does 3466 require a change in the BCLK? if it does then I am not sure P-States work.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> Does 3466 require a change in the BCLK? if it does then I am not sure P-States work.


Nope.

EZOT 3466
RAM Multi to Auto or 34.66
XMP Off.


----------



## ladduro

Where pstate option can be found once you flash F7b ? I might be blind, but could not find it.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Where pstate option can be found once you flash F7b ? I might be blind, but could not find it.


Under peripherals labeled AMD CBS, then you need to accept the disclaimer to get to edit the options.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Under peripherals labeled AMD CBS, then you need to accept the disclaimer to get to edit the options.


Thank you, found it.

Will this suffice or if needed I can tweak Vcore , LLC , SOC?


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Can anyone get the Pstate OC working with ram OC?
> 
> When i have ram set @ 3466 with timings the cpu freq is stuck @ 3.9 and wont downclock.
> When ram is just XMP so 3200 the cpu will downclock.


No problem here


----------



## Worldwin

Got it working. Just needed to wait a bit for the CPU on downclock after starting it up.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Under peripherals labeled AMD CBS, then you need to accept the disclaimer to get to edit the options.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, found it.
> 
> Will this suffice or if needed I can tweak Vcore , LLC , SOC?
Click to expand...

LLC and all Voltages except VCore can be set on Voltages Tab.
Vcore is set on AMD CBS.


----------



## AliasOfMyself

Hey there! just thought i would say hello!

I just built my rig this weekend with this motherboard with a 1700x currently at stock, with 16gb(2x8) of corsair lpx 3000 C16(hynix m-die version), i was surprised when xmp worked right away! I'm currently on the F4 bios and will probably stay there til the new agesa is released.


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Thank you, found it.
> 
> Will this suffice or if needed I can tweak Vcore , LLC , SOC?


If you OC you'll need to set an offset. Leave Vcore at normal and change dynamic.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> Thank you, found it.
> 
> Will this suffice or if needed I can tweak Vcore , LLC , SOC?
> 
> 
> 
> If you OC you'll need to set an offset. Leave Vcore at normal and change dynamic.
Click to expand...

No need to use Offset with P-States.









VCore is defined by Pstate0 VID.


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No need to use Offset with P-States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCore is defined by Pstate0 VID.


Leave it on auto then?


----------



## mus1mus

Yep.


----------



## colorfuel

Testing 7b.

Setting P0 to 3.9 with cnq activated, the cpu stays at 3.0 ghz in windows which is p1 state.
Deactivating CnQ, the CPU stays at 3.9 all the time.

I'll try 3.925 and see what gives.

edit: it doesnt seem to work with 3.925 either, so I tested 3.875 and even 3.800. CnQ never works for me or it stays on p1 state if CnQ is enabled.

edit2: It seems like the problem is adjusting the vcore not the frequency. Running 3.8 or 3.85 (not sure if stable) at 1.35v seems to work with CnQ. Even only adding 0,006250v makes it revert to p1 in Windows if CnQ is activated.

Maybe I'm missing something here.

Reapplying the bios update didnt help either. So I'm stuck with 1.35v. Ah jeez.


----------



## mus1mus

Set minimum processor state to 10%.
If you can't find that option in Advanced Power Plan, grab the file here, install and reboot.

https://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/51027-power-options-add-remove-min-max-processor-state.html

P0 you only need P0 state to start with.

P0 frequency - (hex) set to whatever frequency you want the CPU at max;
P0 VCore - (hex) set that to your VCore required as per CPU P0 frequency.

Leave everything else on Auto.

Voltage Tab, set VCore to Auto, SOC to whatever, and DDR Voltage to your RAM's requirement.

You're all set.


----------



## Dokoram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep.


This does depend on wich ryzen u got , on a 1700 this wont work on a K7
For a OC of 3900 u still need to keep the vid on '3a' if set on a diff value then in windows u endup with the next P-state
'2700' in my case as higest speed and Vcore on auto
When same is done with Vcore on normal with offset to for me '1,3000' Volt it runs at 3900 ~ 1.308V and goes down to 2700~1.050V and 1550~0,875

But keep in mind this is on a R1700 with a base Voltage of 1,11875 , R1700X & 1800X have a base of 1.35 and if lucky u can do a OC within that base voltage


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokoram*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> This does depend on wich ryzen u got , on a 1700 this wont work on a K7
> For a OC of 3900 u still need to keep the vid on '3a' if set on a diff value then in windows u endup with the next P-state
> '2700' in my case as higest speed and Vcore on auto
> When same is done with Vcore on normal with offset to for me '1,3000' Volt it runs at 3900 ~ 1.308V and goes down to 2700~1.050V and 1550~0,875
> 
> But keep in mind this is on a R1700 with a base Voltage of 1,11875 , R1700X & 1800X have a base of 1.35 and if lucky u can do a OC within that base voltage
Click to expand...

You seem to have misunderstood how to work on these things.

PState0 FID is your OC Frequency.
PState0 VID is your OC Voltage.

These are in Hex and can be changed accordingly.

1300mV is 28 in HEX for these boards,
1325mV is 24 etc.

See the screenshots below.


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You seem to have misunderstood how to work on these things.
> 
> PState0 FID is your OC Frequency.
> PState0 VID is your OC Voltage.
> 
> These are in Hex and can be changed accordingly.
> 
> 1300mV is 28 in HEX for these boards,
> 1325mV is 24 etc.
> 
> See the screenshots below.


Wait so you set required OC voltage in Pstate and then made an offset in the negatives? I left it on auto instead of making an offset


----------



## mus1mus

VCore is Auto.









I only applied negative offset for the SOC.

Coz I can.


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You seem to have misunderstood how to work on these things.
> 
> PState0 FID is your OC Frequency.
> PState0 VID is your OC Voltage.
> 
> These are in Hex and can be changed accordingly.
> 
> 1300mV is 28 in HEX for these boards,
> 1325mV is 24 etc.


No YOU seem to misunderstand, on a NON X Ryzen like the 1700(no X) the second you change the HEX for the voltage in P0 it won't go over P1 state in Windows. We have to use the offset to go over the 1.11875v base value in P0

Another problem (at least in my case) is as soon as offset is over 0.15000 (remember our base voltage is 1.11875) I am stuck at P2 (15.5x) multiplier.


----------



## Dokoram

@cyants

Idd thats what is was saying but musimus in his happy state didnt read

And idd much more weirdness is going on with agesa 1.0.0.6b

Also if voltage is over 1.35 it wont downclock for me so 1.3250 works fine but then cant reach 4.1 on a 1700


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokoram*
> 
> @cyants
> 
> Idd thats what is was saying but musimus in his happy state didnt read
> 
> And idd much more weirdness is going on with agesa 1.0.0.6b
> 
> Also if voltage is over 1.35 it wont downclock for me so 1.3250 works fine but then cant reach 4.1 on a 1700


Yeah I can boot at 4Ghz 1.11875 + 0.15000 offset but its not enough to run cinebench. If i raise the offset another notch boom stuck at 1.55Ghz in Windows


----------



## mus1mus

:O

Show me screenies please.


----------



## Cyants

This is with the BIOS "load optimised default" then modified only the vcore to use an offset of 0.15625v I have yet to get a screenshot of the modified voltage HEX value in P0 giving me a P1 (27x) multiplier in Windows


----------



## Dokoram

Doesnt work for a 1700 either , even if u set P0 for say 3925 and P1 @3900 and P2 2700 and after test in windows to see its only going down to that 2700
Setting a P3 for 1550 wont work it just goes to 2700


----------



## Cyants

This is what happen when we modify the voltage in P0 (instead of using offset) on a 1700 non X:


----------



## Dokoram

Yes basically when touching the Vid and Vcore on auto on a 1700 makes u stay at P1 as high tier and P2 as the low powerstate
I tried many things but always needed to set Vcore to Normal and do offset (wich i my case generates more heat then trying to stay under the 3750Mhz with auto on Fid 3a (1,11875)
So i hope this is fixed with agesa 1.0.0.7 bios , but anyways we got from stuck in the mud in march to running on a asphalt road with less power/voltage


----------



## mus1mus

For some reason, did you guys change the CPU Clock Ratio on the M.I.T. Page?

I just leave mine on Auto. I'm just throwing stuff here while trying to replicate the issue.


----------



## papasmurf211

Ok guys so I'm still having the issue where if my DVI (primary monitor), DP (secondary) and hdmi (vive) are all connected at once I get no post display at all. If i unplug the HDMI it will post to the DP. Will only use DVI when i disconnect both of the others.

This was NOT happening until a week ago, all three were connected and it always defaulted to DVI. From what I've been reading online the post display order is always DVI>HDMI>DP. So in my case it seems it is HDMI>DP> DVI. I have tried pretty much everything. The DVI monitor is set as my primary display in windows.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatisthisfor*
> 
> The Kraken 62 is very good AIO. One has to read instructions carefully, but installing is no big problem. Mechanically it is very solid fixed on the K7. Even while benchmarking, tems never exceed 57° degrees with my 1800x.


Guess I must have messed something up then, on performance mode at 1.4v @ 3.9ghz I hit 71c after 10 min of running prime 95 small ffts. I am running push/pull also.


----------



## Dystopiq

Anyone here taken ram and OC'd it past it's frequency. For example, I have a Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000Mhz kit(CMD16GX4M2B3000C15). Anyone taken a 3000Mhz kit and ran it at 3200Mhz?


----------



## mus1mus

That's not a B-Die so expect it to clock less with Ryzen. TridentZ 3200C14 has no issues up to 3466.


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For some reason, did you guys change the CPU Clock Ratio on the M.I.T. Page?
> 
> I just leave mine on Auto. I'm just throwing stuff here while trying to replicate the issue.


Nope. I am not sure what you are trying to replicate, you have a "X" chip. Do you also have a vanilla 1700? because this problem come up only on non X Ryzen...


----------



## mus1mus

lol. Your issue happened to me in the early stages of this platform on an X-chip.

But seems you guys don't need any help.









I apparently have been going in and out of the loop the past few months to even notice some issues on this board/platform anyway. In other words, I know less and less now.


----------



## Dokoram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For some reason, did you guys change the CPU Clock Ratio on the M.I.T. Page?
> 
> I just leave mine on Auto. I'm just throwing stuff here while trying to replicate the issue.


Yes auto on b-clock auto on multiplier , its a bug in the bios-agesa on some other forums its also there on asus mobo's whoem been tackled by this since may this year
Ive lot of tries with the K7 but same results , we need to wait for this to be fixed or die


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's not a B-Die so expect it to clock less with Ryzen. TridentZ 3200C14 has no issues up to 3466.


yeah it's Hynix. It's running at 3066 no issues so far. Curious if anyone's tried


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dystopiq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's not a B-Die so expect it to clock less with Ryzen. TridentZ 3200C14 has no issues up to 3466.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it's Hynix. It's running at 3066 no issues so far. Curious if anyone's tried
Click to expand...

Try
3200 16-18-18-36-1T
1.4 - 1.45 VDimm


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try
> 3200 16-18-18-36-1T
> 1.4 - 1.45 VDimm


Ok it booted :^}. Time to test


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokoram*
> 
> This does depend on wich ryzen u got , on a 1700 this wont work on a K7
> For a OC of 3900 u still need to keep the vid on '3a' if set on a diff value then in windows u endup with the next P-state
> '2700' in my case as higest speed and Vcore on auto
> When same is done with Vcore on normal with offset to for me '1,3000' Volt it runs at 3900 ~ 1.308V and goes down to 2700~1.050V and 1550~0,875
> 
> But keep in mind this is on a R1700 with a base Voltage of 1,11875 , R1700X & 1800X have a base of 1.35 and if lucky u can do a OC within that base voltage


Yes, in my experience on an 1700X, using CnQ you are stuck with a base VID of 1.35v, anything above and it reverts to P1. Without CnQ you can set whatever VID you like but since you loose CnQ you might aswell just OC through the usual ways.

Ah well, that leaves 1.35v to work with. I'll be looking at what level of LLC may be possible to tweak at least that setting further.

@mus1mus: I did all that and these were my results. Setting only P0 state and changing VID value above 1.35v, everything else on auto. It reverts to P1 while CnQ is activated. Though in bios it seems to work, in Windows it is stuck at P1 state. No tweak to power plan changes anything here. It obviously works on 1.35v but not above.

Btw.: I had no issues with my B-Die Flare X at XMP setting of 3200MhzCL14.


----------



## mus1mus

That I can confirm.

I can't do over 1.35 as well.

Soo, hmmmmm


----------



## colorfuel

Maybe I can get 3.9 stable @ 1.35v with LLC but I wouldnt like to have LLC on Extreme.


----------



## mus1mus

TBH, there's really no difference in Heat Output and VCore swings between Extreme and High LLC at same VCore Levels.

I use Extreme as Ryzen tends to actually demand a bit more VCore at load. I actually end up with a much lower Average VCore with Extreme.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Which is the appropriate value for P0 Voltage for 1800x? 1.35v?


----------



## mus1mus

That really depends on your chip’s VCore requirement per clock.


----------



## WheresWally

@mus1mus I can verify that @Cyants is 100% correct with P-States on a non X Ryzen. Once you change VID that state become invalid and is never reached. You have to use CPU VCore at Normal with a positive offset to get to your required OC Voltage. The non X Ryzens base voltage is 1.1875V so if you can OC but need 1.4V to do it for example the VCore is Normal + 0.2125V.

BTW, The Asus X370-F Gaming behaves the same way.


----------



## VeritronX

I'm still on F4 bios with my 1700 and have had it at 39.75x multi with +0.175v or +0.23125v without issues, it goes to 1550mhz at idle if the minimum processor frequency in the windows power plan is below 20% or something. As long as the multi isn't set to 40x this works, with 40x multi the processor frequency options in windows disappear and it just runs full speed all the time.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @mus1mus I can verify that @Cyants is 100% correct with P-States on a non X Ryzen. Once you change VID that state become invalid and is never reached. *You have to use CPU VCore at Normal with a positive offset to get to your required OC Voltage.*[...]


Well, thanks for that. Now I have my 1700X running at 3.925 on 1-8 cores (when needed) with CnQ enabled.


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Well, thanks for that. Now I have my 1700X running at 3.925 on 1-8 cores (when needed) with CnQ enabled.


Care to post some screens of your bios settings please. (include as much as you can)


----------



## colorfuel

Here are the screens of the settings I changed. Everything else is on standard settings.

edit: As you can see, I only added some 0,04xxx v to the 1.35v of the chip and defined the frequenci in P0 state.
The Ram runs at its rated XMP speeds. I may tweak that further some time, but I dont really see the need.
I also put SOC volts at 1.05v, since on Auto it goes up to 1.25v which is too much imo. Vcore LLC is on Turbo.


----------



## ladduro

Thank you, What cooler do you have and what are your temps at load ?


----------



## colorfuel

Thermalright macho hr-02 rev.A.

30mins prime blend test 71.8c Tdie max.

Currently on mobile via remote desktop, so I can give screens later if needed.

Glad I have CnQ now working on this machine so it only powers up the cores when needed and I get slightly better single thread and alot better multi-thread than stock.

Very happy that Gigabyte gave us P-State OC.


----------



## Spfm

I have a problem please help. I have set the memory for the 3466 test in prime goes through perfectly for 8 hours when set the multiplier it after some time crashed in prime95. The overclocked processor itself or the memory itself is ok and together is the problem how to fix this?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> I have a problem please help. I have set the memory for the 3466 test in prime goes through perfectly for 8 hours when set the multiplier it after some time crashed in prime95. The overclocked processor itself or the memory itself is ok and together is the problem how to fix this?


If Core was actually stable prior to RAM OC, and/or RAM OC was stable prior to adding the Core OC, when both are OC'ed together, you will find that VCore needs to be increased. Just give it a few more mVolts and you might pass.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Thermalright macho hr-02 rev.A.
> 
> 30mins prime blend test 71.8c Tdie max.
> 
> Currently on mobile via remote desktop, so I can give screens later if needed.
> 
> Glad I have CnQ now working on this machine so it only powers up the cores when needed and I get slightly better single thread and alot better multi-thread than stock.
> 
> Very happy that Gigabyte gave us P-State OC.


Your 1700X needs offset too?

I think it's because of the Voltage Limit for P-State OC.

BIOS confirms the clocks, but Windows defaults to P1 State?

EDIT:

Issue is not limited to non-X chips. This is actually caused by the VCore that is set over 1.35V!


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Thermalright macho hr-02 rev.A.
> 
> 30mins prime blend test 71.8c Tdie max.
> 
> Currently on mobile via remote desktop, so I can give screens later if needed.
> 
> Glad I have CnQ now working on this machine so it only powers up the cores when needed and I get slightly better single thread and alot better multi-thread than stock.
> 
> Very happy that Gigabyte gave us P-State OC.


You must have won the silicone bet, mine does not finish a cinebench test with those settings, BSOD and Win crashes. I will stick to stock at the moment until I can get an x52 AIO.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Your 1700X needs offset too?
> 
> I think it's because of the Voltage Limit for P-State OC.
> 
> BIOS confirms the clocks, but Windows defaults to P1 State?


Exactly. But I have no issue in using an offset as long as I get CnQ working. Just leave VID in P0 at 1.35v and just change frequency. Then change Offset to whatever your chip needs. LLC is nice aswell since it kicks in only when the volts are required at high load.

Of course only using P0 state would be better still. But its ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> You must have won the silicone bet, mine does not finish a cinebench test with those settings, BSOD and Win crashes. I will stick to stock at the moment until I can get an x52 AIO.


I was actually thinking my 1700X isnt that great since I'm needing 1.43v to get 3.925 stable. Other people get >4.0 with the same chip.

The good thing is that with P-State OCing, I can, IMO, safely use up to 1.4v with LLC Turbio since it then goes upto 1.44-1.45v only when needed at full 8-core load. It uses a bit less volts when only running one core.


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> Exactly. But I have no issue in using an offset as long as I get CnQ working. Just leave VID in P0 at 1.35v and just change frequency. Then change Offset to whatever your chip needs. LLC is nice aswell since it kicks in only when the volts are required at high load.
> 
> Of course only using P0 state would be better still. But its ok.
> I was actually thinking my 1700X isnt that great since I'm needing 1.43v to get 3.925 stable. Other people get >4.0 with the same chip.
> 
> The good thing is that with P-State OCing, I can, IMO, safely use up to 1.4v with LLC Turbio since it then goes upto 1.44-1.45v only when needed at full 8-core load. It uses a bit less volts when only running one core.


i cant even get 3.925 stable period on my 1700x. 3.9ghz is stable at 1.4v. 3.925 would require about 1.45v. Absolutely ******ed.


----------



## colorfuel

I understand the frustration. I wish I could do 4.0Ghz myself.

Even when the difference between 3.9 and 4.0 is just some numbers in a benchmark or 2.5% more to be exact.

Its more or less a "head"-thing. Fundamentally unimportant but still 3.9 (or 3.925 for that matter) just seems unsatisfactory somehow.









btw. I'm finding bios 7b to be somewhat easier to OC than the ones before. But that might just be subjective.


----------



## mus1mus

I agree that it is.









A guy actually showed up in the main Ryzen Thread with a 1700 that is capable of 4.1 at 1.35. Lucky guy!

I needed an 1800X for that


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I agree that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy actually showed up in the main Ryzen Thread with a 1700 that is capable of 4.1 at 1.35. Lucky guy!
> 
> I needed an 1800X for that


Isn't Ryzen + coming in February?

It will all be moot if it does.

edit: I would get it asap if it were +10% IPC and over an 10% increase in clocks (4.5GHz+), provided it is priced competitively.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Isn't Ryzen + coming in February?
> 
> It will all be moot if it does.


I think those will be the APUs. The proper revision to Ryzen won't be till 2019, or so i heard.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I think those will be the APUs. The proper revision to Ryzen won't be till 2019, or so i heard.


The Zen+ are supposed to be launched in next February, i don't remember if it's supposed to be 14 or 12nm. Though, Zen2 is expected in 2019.


----------



## Spfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If Core was actually stable prior to RAM OC, and/or RAM OC was stable prior to adding the Core OC, when both are OC'ed together, you will find that VCore needs to be increased. Just give it a few more mVolts and you might pass.


I give even vcore 1.4v is the same. I have LLC a Turbo 2x, SOC 11500, RAM 1.38v, only as I change the multiplier not only at 3.875Ghz or 3.6 it is a bug in prime95. I have a bios F7a or is this a bug?


----------



## 66racer

Anyone have any issues Flashing to BIOS F7a? I was on F4 and flashed to F7a and now dimms all populated gives me RAM issues. Flashed back to F4 and still no luck. Think I have to RMA the board unless it did something to the CPU IMC. Info below.

System info:
1800x 3975mhz 1.375v (1.385v load) SOC 1.18v
flare x 32GB 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 (4x8GB)
Corsair H110i 280mm AIO
EVGA g3 750watt
GTX 980ti "founders" lol
Windows 10 PRO
Corsair MP500 250GB m.2 NVME (test setup)

F4 bios has been stable no issues, flashed to F7a and no luck. I manually set the BIOS and I get multiple reboots before I clear POST, enter windows with 1866mhz ram, 16GB of 32GB shown and stock 1800x speeds.

I removed RAM from slot 3 and 4 and tried again; it works perfectly. Removed RAM from 1/2 slots and put the RAM from slots 3/4 into position and works perfectly. Put all 4 dimms in again with this last orientation and same issue occurs. Pulled out modules from 1 and 2 and things work ok.

EDIT

Wait even though I am in Windows right now with 2 dimms for 16GB total, I just noticed it only lets me use 8GB, Windows 10 task manager says 8.1GB is hardware reserved. What the heck!?!? I know it wasnt like this before, I have used as much as 21GB before. This has been assembled and running for about 2 months?

Issue only occurs with all 4 dimms but this was ROCK SOLID before the BIOS update.

Sounds like a mobo issue or maybe the BIOS did something to the IMC?

Thanks

Edit:
So did a clean install of windows 10 (this is a test system so whatever) and all 16GB of ram is available of the 2 dimms I had installed. I ran out of time to test the 4 dimms again but since that is pre POST I am expecting the same issues. Basically with 2 dimms both channels work. It is when all 4 populated that things stop working like I mentioned above. Im guessing something in the BIOS got messed up. I need ot see if there is a BIOS 2 hard switch but I dont recall this board having that.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone have any issues Flashing to BIOS F7a? I was on F4 and flashed to F7a and now dimms all populated gives me RAM issues. Flashed back to F4 and still no luck. Think I have to RMA the board unless it did something to the CPU IMC. Info below.
> 
> System info:
> 1800x 3975mhz 1.375v (1.385v load) SOC 1.18v
> flare x 32GB 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 (4x8GB)
> Corsair H110i 280mm AIO
> EVGA g3 750watt
> GTX 980ti "founders" lol
> Windows 10 PRO
> Corsair MP500 250GB m.2 NVME (test setup)
> 
> F4 bios has been stable no issues, flashed to F7a and no luck. I manually set the BIOS and I get multiple reboots before I clear POST, enter windows with 1866mhz ram, 16GB of 32GB shown and stock 1800x speeds.
> 
> I removed RAM from slot 3 and 4 and tried again; it works perfectly. Removed RAM from 1/2 slots and put the RAM from slots 3/4 into position and works perfectly. Put all 4 dimms in again with this last orientation and same issue occurs. Pulled out modules from 1 and 2 and things work ok.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Wait even though I am in Windows right now with 2 dimms for 16GB total, I just noticed it only lets me use 8GB, Windows 10 task manager says 8.1GB is hardware reserved. What the heck!?!? I know it wasnt like this before, I have used as much as 21GB before. This has been assembled and running for about 2 months?
> 
> Issue only occurs with all 4 dimms but this was ROCK SOLID before the BIOS update.
> 
> Sounds like a mobo issue or maybe the BIOS did something to the IMC?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit:
> So did a clean install of windows 10 (this is a test system so whatever) and all 16GB of ram is available of the 2 dimms I had installed. I ran out of time to test the 4 dimms again but since that is pre POST I am expecting the same issues. Basically with 2 dimms both channels work. It is when all 4 populated that things stop working like I mentioned above. Im guessing something in the BIOS got messed up. I need ot see if there is a BIOS 2 hard switch but I dont recall this board having that.


From prior reading there are some things that are set in the cpu that are remembered internally, you might have just needed to do a full power off and cmos battery out for 10mins thing to get the cpu to forget what it was told by the new bios and go back to the older one's settings for memory.


----------



## papasmurf211

As an fyi to anyone else who uses the soundblaster z card with this board. Gigabytes solution to me was to send the board to them. I already explained I'm not the only person with the issue...

Gonna stop at microcenter soon and get the ROG hero board. Screw this.


----------



## Spfm

Changing ratio causes prime95 error if memory is set to 3466. Is this a bios problem?


----------



## ladduro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> Changing ratio causes prime95 error if memory is set to 3466. Is this a bios problem?


For me 3466 is erroring p95 on stock CPU settings as well. So I had to settle with 3333 CL14.


----------



## Spfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladduro*
> 
> For me 3466 is erroring p95 on stock CPU settings as well. So I had to settle with 3333 CL14.


When the memory is 3466, the CPU ratio auto, the test passes positively.

I do not know where to find the reason, or reboot the F7a bios will help because if I download F7b and change the ratio by pstate it will change something?


----------



## mus1mus

Reason, CPU needs VCore.


----------



## Spfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Reason, CPU needs VCore.


I gave 1.45 vcore nothing changed, what could it be? does any timing cause this problem? But why is there a mistake with ratio? show photos with bios?


----------



## mus1mus

Downclock RAM to 3333. That could be a sample issue.


----------



## Spfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Downclock RAM to 3333. That could be a sample issue.


I guess so, because the test is now running and there is still no error 3333+ cpu oc.
Same 3466 is ok, how can it be fixed to make 3466 work with cpu oc?

It's about timing?
Problem, bad BIOS update? I have F6a.
3466 + cpu in bios F7b pstate, succeed?


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys.

this board have the option to turn on and off the Bank Group Swap like asus ???

I really want to test this board







but i need this option to run stable my hynix ram chips


----------



## Cyants

Yes it does


----------



## Dystopiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> this board have the option to turn on and off the Bank Group Swap like asus ???
> 
> I really want to test this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i need this option to run stable my hynix ram chips


Yes.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyants*
> 
> Yes it does


Excelent. I already purchase the board after reading your post


----------



## gordesky1

So guys has anyone had this issue... I had this issue from when i first built it which is the same month ryzen came out or a bit after.

If i fully power down everything and try too power it back up.. I will get a boot loop issue which it will turn on and off really fast But if i pull out every usb thats plug in when its doing it.. It will power up fine and i can plug all the usbs back in...

The weird thing is even if i have one usb device plug in it will cause that issue on full power up...

This even happens on stock so its not the overclock...

I usely never worry about it much cause i leave it on 24/7. But it gets on my nerves if i have a crash or when the power goes out..

Oh and also it happens when they even plugged in front also so it happens front and back...


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So guys has anyone had this issue... I had this issue from when i first built it which is the same month ryzen came out or a bit after.
> 
> If i fully power down everything and try too power it back up.. I will get a boot loop issue which it will turn on and off really fast But if i pull out every usb thats plug in when its doing it.. It will power up fine and i can plug all the usbs back in...
> 
> The weird thing is even if i have one usb device plug in it will cause that issue on full power up...
> 
> This even happens on stock so its not the overclock...
> 
> I usely never worry about it much cause i leave it on 24/7. But it gets on my nerves if i have a crash or when the power goes out..
> 
> Oh and also it happens when they even plugged in front also so it happens front and back...


I had this same issue until one of the more recent chipset driver updates. If you haven't updated your chipset driver then I would try that first. Also, what BIOS are you on?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> I had this same issue until one of the more recent chipset driver updates. If you haven't updated your chipset driver then I would try that first. Also, what BIOS are you on?


Hmm did it happen before the bios even posted? I mean mine does it as soon as you turn it on with no post at all. And just keep doing it every .5 secs really fast.

Bios im still on is f4 but this has been happening sense the start which i thought was just early ryzen issue...


----------



## gordesky1

welp found the problem... PSU...... for the pass week i was getting hard shut downs which was weird cause they started too happen after i blew the dust out of the case with the data vac 12hours after that hard shut downs sometimes...

Than it would go on for days fine after i change out the power cord... than happen again today 3 times.. last one 45min ago i couldn't get it too get out of the fast no post boot loop...

So i pop my old power and cooling 750watt in it and bam even with the usbs plug in it boots up every time..... So the psu was the issue with the usbs all long from the start of this build which is almost 6 months now...

The psu i had in was a tagan 900watt which is from 2008 but very low usage rails etc was always strong on it... Going too try it in my am3 build and see how it runs in that which before ryzen i had no issues with this psu.

If the psu did die or had problems it sure did have a good protection in it cause it damage nothing.

Glad it wasn't the motherboard having this issue tho...

Edit Tried the tagan psu in my am3 rig boots up fine and runs good.... So it seems like this motherboard doeisnt like that psu? Which i find weird... But the am3 rig is way more power than this ryzen cause of the fx 8370 and a 390 so it seems like it wasin't running out of watts or anything.


----------



## WheresWally

I have a love hate relationship with this board. All the OC and RAM issues are worked out but now I am back to the sound crackling when using headphones. I have tried several revisions of the Realtek drivers and am almost up to the current release (the current sounds a bit muddy to me) and when the headphones are plugged in it sounds fine for about two minutes. Then the crackling starts. I can usually get rid of the crackling for two to five minutes by unplugging and replugging in the headphones. It is becoming extremely annoying.

Anyone have any suggestions, other than burn the board to ashes?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> welp found the problem... PSU...... for the pass week i was getting hard shut downs which was weird cause they started too happen after i blew the dust out of the case with the data vac 12hours after that hard shut downs sometimes...
> 
> Than it would go on for days fine after i change out the power cord... than happen again today 3 times.. last one 45min ago i couldn't get it too get out of the fast no post boot loop...
> 
> So i pop my old power and cooling 750watt in it and bam even with the usbs plug in it boots up every time..... So the psu was the issue with the usbs all long from the start of this build which is almost 6 months now...
> 
> The psu i had in was a tagan 900watt which is from 2008 but very low usage rails etc was always strong on it... Going too try it in my am3 build and see how it runs in that which before ryzen i had no issues with this psu.
> 
> If the psu did die or had problems it sure did have a good protection in it cause it damage nothing.
> 
> Glad it wasn't the motherboard having this issue tho...
> 
> Edit Tried the tagan psu in my am3 rig boots up fine and runs good.... So it seems like this motherboard doeisnt like that psu? Which i find weird... But the am3 rig is way more power than this ryzen cause of the fx 8370 and a 390 so it seems like it wasin't running out of watts or anything.


Ryzen has many more sensors for voltage and temp. Sensemi is a fine tuned instrument.

Per AMD : 1000 sensors accurate to 1mV , 1mA , and 1 degree Celsius polled at the rate of 1ms.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Ryzen has many more sensors for voltage and temp. Sensemi is a fine tuned instrument.
> 
> Per AMD : 1000 sensors accurate to 1mV , 1mA , and 1 degree Celsius polled at the rate of 1ms.


Yea that could be it. So far everything is fine with the power and cooling installed.

And the tagan 900watt which is in the fx build now mining is running good.

Still didn't like the hard shut downs i was getting with the tagan installed in the ryzen.. But will find out if it does the shut downs with the fx system today. So far been like 3 or 4 hours mining and still going in that.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> I have a love hate relationship with this board. All the OC and RAM issues are worked out but now I am back to the sound crackling when using headphones. I have tried several revisions of the Realtek drivers and am almost up to the current release (the current sounds a bit muddy to me) and when the headphones are plugged in it sounds fine for about two minutes. Then the crackling starts. I can usually get rid of the crackling for two to five minutes by unplugging and replugging in the headphones. It is becoming extremely annoying.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions, other than burn the board to ashes?


Have you tried the Smart Amp feature in the Realtek app? That seems to solve my issues with crackling audio.


----------



## WheresWally

@BramSLI1 You mean off or at the differing levels, my headphones are low impedance so they don't need an amp.

On at Level 1 crackles,
On Level 2 the crackling is diminished but not completely gone.
I will try Level 3 and let everyone know.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @BramSLI1 You mean off or at the differing levels, my headphones are low impedance so they don't need an amp.
> 
> On at Level 1 crackles, I will try Level 2 and let everyone know.


I had to play around a bit with it to find the setting that killed the crackling noise.


----------



## iNeri

hi guys, is blck gen working on f7b bios?? i try to set it to give me 3900 mhz in cpuz or hw info but the frec stays at 3897 mhz....In bios i set 100.5 to try but not luck, in bios says blck it 100.0 even if i configure 100.05....Im using the p-states.


----------



## WheresWally

@iNeri I am not sure BCLK works with PStates, I am pretty sure it assumes 100 Mhz BCLK. As a result of drift 100 Mhz may not be exactly 100 Mhz, mine drifts fractionally with voltage.


----------



## gordesky1

Also guys im still on the old f4 bios. Should i update too f7a?


----------



## Spfm

Where on k7 is ClkDrvbStren, AddrCmdDrvStren, CsOdtDrvStren, CkeDrvStren?


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @iNeri I am not sure BCLK works with PStates, I am pretty sure it assumes 100 Mhz BCLK. As a result of drift 100 Mhz may not be exactly 100 Mhz, mine drifts fractionally with voltage.


I'm on F7B and changed BLCK to 100.10 and P-state Oc still works fine on my end, downclocks when cpu is idling or no heavy tasks is running.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @iNeri I am not sure BCLK works with PStates, I am pretty sure it assumes 100 Mhz BCLK. As a result of drift 100 Mhz may not be exactly 100 Mhz, mine drifts fractionally with voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on F7B and changed BLCK to 100.10 and P-state Oc still works fine on my end, downclocks when cpu is idling or no heavy tasks is running.
Click to expand...

Yup . That did the trick, what happened there is windows don't see the change until i raise to 0.1 +

Below that, even 0.09 + make no change to the clock.

Thanks for the hint









Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordesky1

Is something wrong with the f7b bios???? I just updated too it and setting the vcore even by 1 percent always puts the vcore too 1.54v....................

Than i went too offset voltage and that doeisnt even do a thing now.....


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm i decided too reflash it and now upping the vcore takes normally..... seems like it might've flash wrong the first time.... I swear gigabyte really needs too fix their ****...


----------



## Sev501

Can anybody point me to the right direction or hint me where to start to make my ram timings tighter?
Been watching some of mindblank's ryzen low lat videos and wanted to try , there were tools on there but I'm not sure how to apply it to our giga board.

Atm I'm at 3.825ghz with BLCK 100.10 @ 1.35v (stock voltage provided by p-state custom oc) turbo llc (passes 10 runs of ibt with custom @ 13900 mb for ram usage)
2x 8GB Gskill Trident Z's (hynix M dies) @ 3200 Mhz cl 16 (16 18 18 38) with 1.45v and VSOC @ 1.175v to make it not BSoD.

Any1 could point me to which timings and or sub-timing settings I could give a shot and proceed from there?

Thank you!


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Any1 could point me to which timings and or sub-timing settings I could give a shot and proceed from there?
> 
> Thank you!


I think many people are using The Stilt's timings, which can be found in Gupstergs essential Ryzen info thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db

In the tab:

RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability testing

and here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I think many people are using The Stilt's timings, which can be found in Gupstergs essential Ryzen info thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db
> 
> In the tab:
> 
> RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability testing
> 
> and here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/20660#post_26178558


Thanks for pointing that out! I've gotten an information overload to lots of information on different ryzen threads and got lost!

Again thank you!


----------



## Worldwin

Has anyone gone about replacing them thermal pads on the VRM? Apparently you need 1mm thick pads according to the monoblock guide by EKWB.


----------



## bmwm3power

I have 64gb Corsair LPX and i can only run 2133 MHZ.

I set it to 2400 MHZ with easytune. But it seems not working. Cpuz show 1066 (2133).

With older beta Bios it works stable up to 2666.


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys, as you know, p-states its working well now, Just not forget that you only have to set the FID on State 0 and nothing else.

To configure voltage you have to do ir by offset in the MIT voltage screen.

This way mi OC its working with down clock pretty well.

This is the way that all board has runnig p-states working.

This way you avoid to see the crappy voltage bug to 1.5 VId


----------



## gordesky1

What section is the p states at? Im on f7b which should have it but i cant seem too find it lol...


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm found the p state menu. Tho it seems too have issues... If i try any offset values in voltage under mit i will get a error code and it will reboot 3 times and nothing took... But if i use the normal vcore value it works but it wont down clock in windows...

Edit.. after doing it again setting offset voltage now works. But you have too watch how much offset voltage you set cause the voltage at max clock does not show in bios....

Seems like you can ony go up too 99 in fid meaning my max clock is ony 3.82ghz..


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hmm found the p state menu. Tho it seems too have issues... If i try any offset values in voltage under mit i will get a error code and it will reboot 3 times and nothing took... But if i use the normal vcore value it works but it wont down clock in windows...
> 
> Edit.. after doing it again setting offset voltage now works. But you have too watch how much offset voltage you set cause the voltage at max clock does not show in bios....
> 
> Seems like you can ony go up too 99 in fid meaning my max clock is ony 3.82ghz..


Wrong....Its a hex digit:

9a=9850 Mhz
9b=9875 Mhz
9c=3900 Mhz
9d=3925 Mhz
9e=3950 mhz

Remember...This value is the only one to change in FID pstate 0 to get it working flawlessly....

Also, you guys complain a lot of crappy VRM heatsink....Its becouse you didnt see the prime pro ones LOL







96º for vrm temp..The strix x370 f is too hot as well,...Now im at 75ª max with K7...Not bad.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Wrong....Its a hex digit:
> 
> 9a=9850 Mhz
> 9b=9875 Mhz
> 9c=3900 Mhz
> 9d=3925 Mhz
> 9e=3950 mhz
> 
> Remember...This value is the only one to change in FID pstate 0 to get it working flawlessly....
> 
> Also, you guys complain a lot of crappy VRM heatsink....Its becouse you didnt see the prime pro ones LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96º for vrm temp..The strix x370 f is too hot as well,...Now im at 75ª max with K7...Not bad.


oh i see. I wasn't sure cause it went from 0 too 99 and worked but ony too 3.82 lol. thanks

And yep about the vrm. I been running mine with a front fan and rear socket fan and max i saw was in the low 60s Idle sits in the low 30s


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> Has anyone gone about replacing them thermal pads on the VRM? Apparently you need 1mm thick pads according to the monoblock guide by EKWB.


Fujipoly pads are 1mm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZSELP3O/

The issue is I don't think just changing pads is enough. If the heatsink is the culprit, then you need a VRM heatsink too.


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Fujipoly pads are 1mm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZSELP3O/
> 
> The issue is I don't think just changing pads is enough. If the heatsink is the culprit, then you need a VRM heatsink too.


Well according to a post on the Gigabyte AM4 beta bios thread, someone got -10C swapping to Arctic thermal pads under OCCT load. I mean that is pretty tempting number considering i could get something like Minus 8 Pad thats rated @ 8W/mK versus the 6W/mK of the Arctic.

Guess il order some and get back to you guys in a couple of weeks.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Fujipoly pads are 1mm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZSELP3O/
> 
> The issue is I don't think just changing pads is enough. If the heatsink is the culprit, then you need a VRM heatsink too.


Well, at least its have to improve a little...Its like when you change the stock thermal compound with MX4 or better and the temps goes down 3-4º


----------



## iNeri

Guys, did you recomend update the 2nd bios?? after a week i see that f7b is working really well.

Or the 2nd bios cant be flashed? im new on boards with 2 bios


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Guys, did you recomend update the 2nd bios?? after a week i see that f7b is working really well.
> 
> Or the 2nd bios cant be flashed? im new on boards with 2 bios


I would leave the second BIOS as is. Use it as backup just in case.


----------



## WheresWally

I flashed both of them, but leave the second BIOS at optimized defaults. There really is no good reason to leave it at F4 (shipping BIOS).


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> I flashed both of them, but leave the second BIOS at optimized defaults. There really is no good reason to leave it at F4 (shipping BIOS).


Why F4 is bad as backup bios?

If i recall good, your board was bricked? then i better leave 2nd bios as it is xD

Edit.

BTW In witch bios your board bricked?


----------



## WheresWally

@iNeri , Yes my board had a bad BIOS chip. Gigabyte replaced it. Even though F4 appears to be stable, that doesn't mean you need to keep it. F7 and F7b are also stable and as long as you leave the backup BIOS at optimized Defaults there is no need to worry. But it is your PC do what you want. All I am suggesting is that there is no harm in upgrading both BIOS chips.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @iNeri , Yes my board had a bad BIOS chip. Gigabyte replaced it. Even though F4 appears to be stable, that doesn't mean you need to keep it. F7 and F7b are also stable and as long as you leave the backup BIOS at optimized Defaults there is no need to worry. But it is your PC do what you want. All I am suggesting is that there is no harm in upgrading both BIOS chips.


Thanks for the answer mate. Ok, may be i update the backup bios to official F7







as i said i new with 2 bios board. Also, wich is the diference of single bios vs dual bios???

BTW, here´s my cheap memory with hynix m-die chips







lower read and write is due to Bank Group Swap set to disabled.


----------



## gordesky1

Has anyone found that everything is much stable with f7b??

My overclocks before updating too this bios was a hit and a miss. Like one day 3.9 would pass cina bench prime etc than when you test stuff again the next day you get the black screen just doing cinabench... I even had 3.95 running for weeks great than one day it would get a black screen lol.. And my cinabench scores was all over the place like 1500s 1600s with 3.95..

But now with this bios i have it back at 3.95 and not one black screen and been running for 2 days straight. And im getting 1700s scores every time.

Everything is a bit cooler too. Vrm mos at max load ony hit 50c which before with just running cina it would get in the mid 60s which is still great but its even better now.

Now i am using pstates but i doubt that would make any difference.


----------



## colorfuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Has anyone found that everything is much stable with f7b??[...]


I've had the same "feeling". I've been using P-States @ 3.9 with stock clocks and LLC on Turbo and it works like a charm.

I recommend to update to Windows Fall creators update. It gives me even better CB Scores.


----------



## 1usmus

*Unlocked cbs & pbs*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640394/unlocked-amd-cbs-for-ryzen-motherboard/0_20#post_26403544


Spoiler: examples


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colorfuel*
> 
> I've had the same "feeling". I've been using P-States @ 3.9 with stock clocks and LLC on Turbo and it works like a charm.
> 
> I recommend to update to Windows Fall creators update. It gives me even better CB Scores.


+1.

I dont have a baseline to compare couse i get the K7 when the F7b bios was out but i can say that this bios is more stable than the last one (0902) of the asus prime pro, with the gigabyte board i forget of cold boot when ram is at 3200 mhz (hynix)


----------



## VeritronX

I'm still on F4 bios because that's been rock solid for me, and with my 1700 changing the multiplier and using offset voltage gives me roughly the same result as pstate overclocking anyways.

Currently running it at 3.7ghz with stock non turbo voltage of 1.18v and pulling 80-90w running prime95 blend, with ram on xmp 3200C14. It's about 8.5% slower than it was at 3.975ghz 1.35v 3466C15 but only pulls half the power.

I'll mess with the ram timings a bit later and see if that makes much difference without bumping the power consumption back up again. Might even put the rgb wraith spire cooler back on it, that looks so much nicer on this board than a massive plain silver heatsink.


----------



## gordesky1

So far on 3.975 on 1.38-1.4 load. And been fine all day

I couldn't even load up a game with out a black screen 5min into it before Just maybe i can get the magic 4ghz lol..

So either the bios helped or was my last psu i had in it that something didn't like about it. Psu is fine in my fx rig which takes much more power tho. Its just sense day one with ryzen this board did not agree with that psu.


----------



## Sev501

So far F7b has been a smooth ride, noticed it is easy to OC and get RAM up to speed. Also the VRMs temps seem more lower this time around plus p-states now working with my "x" chip. Plus my hynix m dies can now be ran with lower vsoc and RAMvoltages.

Read on giga boards that sometime early to mid november we're gonna get AGESA 1007 (or as Matt said 1070) .
Hoping for a bright future with our board!


----------



## mus1mus

I'm running 4.20 @ 1.4 on F7b









Zero issues mining Monero at a dollar a day.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm running 4.20 @ 1.4 on F7b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero issues mining Monero at a dollar a day.


Nice. :O I got you confused with another guy on here who posted about unlocked options for the k7 hahah forgive me master


----------



## NaiZ1337

Hello guys,
I recently switched from a Rog Strix B350-f to a Gigabyte GA AX370 K7.
I´ve read much in this thread about this board, but it seems like the most of you are getting waaay better VRM temps than me. One other thing I´ve noticed is hw montior shows me a max vcore of 2,2 V after an hour of prime 95. How is that even possible with a Ryzen 7 1700 (offset of +0,06250 and LLC on Turbo and 3,9 GHz clock, newest bios)?

Temps after 1 Hour of prime:
-CPU: 62°
- VRM 85°

Temps after just 10 mins of intel burn test:
-CPU 67°
- VRM 92° !!!

I´m just wondering if I should rma the board, because something is wrong with it


----------



## AlphaC

Maybe it is from tightening the heatsink to icnrease the mounting pressure then , not just the pad change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaiZ1337*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I recently switched from a Rog Strix B350-f to a Gigabyte GA AX370 K7.
> I´ve read much in this thread about this board, but it seems like the most of you are getting waaay better VRM temps than me. One other thing I´ve noticed is hw montior shows me a max vcore of 2,2 V after an hour of prime 95. How is that even possible with a Ryzen 7 1700 (offset of +0,06250 and LLC on Turbo and 3,9 GHz clock, newest bios)?
> 
> Temps after 1 Hour of prime:
> -CPU: 62°
> - VRM 85°
> 
> Temps after just 10 mins of intel burn test:
> -CPU 67°
> - VRM 92° !!!
> 
> I´m just wondering if I should rma the board, because something is wrong with it


Did you install AMD chipset drivers?

You mentioned offset but what is the actual voltage and power under load in hwinfo64?

Also it may be because you have a buggy BIOs. Some K7 BIOs versions that were later pulled from the website overvolt the CPU.

I'd flash to a known working one.

P.S. It also depends on case airflow.

From my Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 review:
Quote:


> * VRM temp per hwinfo64 is 65 Celsius in open air (no case) with Ryzen 7 1700X running True Spirit 140 Power @ 700RPM after 4 hours of AIDA64 stability test (it levels out after about one hour)
> * VRM temp per hwinfo64 is 60 Celsius in open air (no case) with Ryzen 7 1700X running True Spirit 140 Power @ 850RPM after 1 hour of AIDA64 stability test , ambient temp ~23°C
> * VRM temp per hwinfo64 is 73 Celsius in open air (no case) with Ryzen 7 1700X @3.925GHz @ ~ 1.344V dynamic voltage cooled by True Spirit 140 Power @ 1100RPM after 30 minutes of AIDA64 stability test (at 1 hour in it is also this VRM temperature), ambient temp ~27°C


I also tried 8 hours of Prime95 at 38.75 multiplier (~170W CPU power not including SOC) and obtained 74°C average VRM MOS with a spike to 85°C which may be sensor issues (CPU fan at ~1250RPM)


----------



## NaiZ1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Maybe it is from tightening the heatsink to icnrease the mounting pressure then , not just the pad change.
> Did you install AMD chipset drivers?
> 
> You mentioned offset but what is the actual voltage and power under load in hwinfo64?
> 
> Also it may be because you have a buggy BIOs. Some K7 BIOs versions that were later pulled from the website overvolt the CPU.
> 
> I'd flash to a known working one.
> 
> P.S. It also depends on case airflow.
> 
> From my Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5 review:


Yes newest Chipset drivers are installed.
The highest voltage I´ve seen is 1,3 V. The most of the time its something between 1,280-1,296 (under load).
I think my airflow is pretty bad but I really don´t know why. I have 2 thermalright ty 143sq as intake but it doesn´t matter how fast they spin the temp is pretty much the same ( yes they are installed right). I also upgraded my rear fan to a scythe kaze flex high speed ( Case is a fractal design c tg edition).
Which version would you recommend to me since I would like to use pstates ?

Edit: I just got now a random Blue Screen under no load nothing and 2 hours of prime is stable. I´ve never had these issues with my strix b350-f but the vrm´s suck


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaiZ1337*
> 
> Yes newest Chipset drivers are installed.
> The highest voltage I´ve seen is 1,3 V. The most of the time its something between 1,280-1,296.
> I think my airflow is pretty bad but I really don´t know why. I have 2 thermalright ty 143sq as intake but it doesn´t matter how fast they spin the temp is pretty much the same ( yes they are installed right). I also upgraded my rear fan to a scythe kaze flex high speed ( Case is a fractal design c tg edition).
> Which version would you recommend to me since I would like to use pstates ?
> 
> Edit: I just got now a random Blue Screen under no load nothing and 2 hours of prime is stable. I´ve never had these issues with my strix b350-f but the vrm´s suck


What bios revision are you running right now? If you want p-states you need BIOS F7b for the gaming k7, it's not yet listed as official but as a beta bios.

You can get the bios here on the 1st page


----------



## NaiZ1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> What bios revision are you running right now? If you want p-states you need BIOS F7b for the gaming k7, it's not yet listed as official but as a beta bios.
> 
> You can get the bios here on the 1st page


Thanks but that´s the version I´m on right now. So I should try another older bios? I thought it´s fine since everybody is super excited


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaiZ1337*
> 
> Thanks but that´s the version I´m on right now. So I should try another older bios? I thought it´s fine since everybody is super excited


F7b is the only bios atm that has P-States. I'm not encountering the same issue as you are. Maybe try to reflash the same bios again and see if that'd help.

And mybe as you've mentioned it might be due to bad airflow on the case? Not sure tho.

I have my 1700x @ 3.8ghz 1.32v with LLC on high. VRM temps idle around 45-50c (no ac and warm weather here).
On load ibt and real bench it goes to high 80s on the VRMS.


----------



## NaiZ1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> F7b is the only bios atm that has P-States. I'm not encountering the same issue as you are. Maybe try to reflash the same bios again and see if that'd help.
> 
> And mybe as you've mentioned it might be due to bad airflow on the case? Not sure tho.
> 
> I have my 1700x @ 3.8ghz 1.32v with LLC on high. VRM temps idle around 45-50c (no ac and warm weather here).
> On load ibt and real bench it goes to high 80s on the VRMS.


Thank you for all your help. I ran now 45 mins of aida64 stress test (room temp of 22°) and here is what hwmonitor is telling me:


http://imgur.com/ZPn06


I´ll try another fresh windows install + reflashing bios as u mentioned.
My idle VRM temp is also lower than yours. As soon as I start stress testing I can see the temperatur ramping up to 70-90 depending on which stress test. But after that it´s pretty stable

Tomorrow I could upload a picture of my pc but there is nothing I could have done wrong for my airflow. The only thing i´ve done is getting rid of the ****ty stock fans.


----------



## gordesky1

I would try re flashing. when i first updated too f7b days ago my voltages was really mess up.. Even changing vcore or offset just one up the vcore was reading 1.52v..

After doing it the 2nd time everything fine and stable.

With this bios i haven't seen over 60c for vrm yet, Before it would get in the 60s. Also i run a fan over the vrms and under the socket which i do on all my boards always kept it under 70c.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaiZ1337*
> 
> Thank you for all your help. I ran now 45 mins of aida64 stress test (room temp of 22°) and here is what hwmonitor is telling me:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZPn06
> 
> 
> I´ll try another fresh windows install + reflashing bios as u mentioned.
> My idle VRM temp is also lower than yours. As soon as I start stress testing I can see the temperatur ramping up to 70-90 depending on which stress test. But after that it´s pretty stable
> 
> Tomorrow I could upload a picture of my pc but there is nothing I could have done wrong for my airflow. The only thing i´ve done is getting rid of the ****ty stock fans.


Hi mate.

For better sensor readings i recommend you HWinfo64,

To solve blue screens i bumped my SOC to 1.2 mV (witj LLC turbo) that v droops to 1.18 mV so its fine, On the prime pro with 1.05 mV was enough to go to 3200 mhz with hynix m-die chips. Once i bumped the v soc the blue screens was gone forever..


----------



## NaiZ1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I would try re flashing. when i first updated too f7b days ago my voltages was really mess up.. Even changing vcore or offset just one up the vcore was reading 1.52v..
> 
> After doing it the 2nd time everything fine and stable.
> 
> With this bios i haven't seen over 60c for vrm yet, Before it would get in the 60s. Also i run a fan over the vrms and under the socket which i do on all my boards always kept it under 70c.


I did now a fresh windows install and reflashed my bios. Nothing really changed, but I can´t open any gigabyte app in the app center. So i can´t even really configure my fans. Also my debug LED is showing 24 but I can´t find anything in the manuals

Edit: I also tried to install 2 more 120mm fans at the top as exhhaust, but temps are still the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Hi mate.
> 
> For better sensor readings i recommend you HWinfo64,
> 
> To solve blue screens i bumped my SOC to 1.2 mV (witj LLC turbo) that v droops to 1.18 mV so its fine, On the prime pro with 1.05 mV was enough to go to 3200 mhz with hynix m-die chips. Once i bumped the v soc the blue screens was gone forever..


I did that until now no blue screen, but temps are the same and I´m not able no open any gigabyte app


----------



## VeritronX

Why would you want to install extra software for fan controls? We've had that in the BIOS from day one.


----------



## NaiZ1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Why would you want to install extra software for fan controls? We've had that in the BIOS from day one.


Because my mouse is lagging like hell in bios, pretty hard to adjust the fan kurve then.

Edit: Feeling so dumb right now. I noticed that I can also use my keyboard with shift to adjust the kurve so w/e


----------



## Niewitch

I have cold boot problem with this board. Everything works fine, but when booted cold bios have to reset. Anything that can be done ?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niewitch*
> 
> I have cold boot problem with this board. Everything works fine, but when booted cold bios have to reset. Anything that can be done ?


Bump vsoc to 1.2 mV, wich are your setting ? leave Prodt and command rate to auto.


----------



## happyluckbox

Hey guys, coming from the x399 board here. Trying to get more information regarding cpu LLC. Maybe you guys can help?

I'm trying to figure out what is the lowest setting.
For me, in order, it goes auto normal standard low medium high turbo extreme.

When setting it to auto or normal (which should be lowest llc settings), I still get a massive jump in voltage from 1.32-> 1.38 going from idle to load.

How do I get a more tame llc setting? and is it possible to disable llc completely?


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Hey guys, coming from the x399 board here. Trying to get more information regarding cpu LLC. Maybe you guys can help?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what is the lowest setting.
> For me, in order, it goes auto normal standard low medium high turbo extreme.
> 
> When setting it to auto or normal (which should be lowest llc settings), I still get a massive jump in voltage from 1.32-> 1.38 going from idle to load.
> 
> How do I get a more tame llc setting? and is it possible to disable llc completely?


I believe if you set LLC to high you will have a lower jump in voltage.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1110/bios-help-ax370-gaming-settings


----------



## iNeri

Giga Asus Asrock
Low, Level1 Level5
Medium Level2 Level4
High, Level3 Level3
Turbo, Level4 Level2
Extreme. Level5 Level1


----------



## mus1mus

I use Extreme.

On the Giga, it's not really giving different amount of boost per LLC Setting. They just have different Normal points.

I think Regular is 0.025V lower Normal Point than what you set in the BIOS.

All settings swing the VCore.

Haven't had issues with chips dying due to LLC Alone anyway.


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I use Extreme.
> 
> On the Giga, it's not really giving different amount of boost per LLC Setting. They just have different Normal points.
> 
> I think Regular is 0.025V lower Normal Point than what you set in the BIOS.
> 
> All settings swing the VCore.
> 
> Haven't had issues with chips dying due to LLC Alone anyway.


That's not how its working for me....

When I set it to the lowest LLC setting (normal), I still get a jump from 1.32v to 1.38v going from idle to load...


----------



## colorfuel

I use Turbo. Had no issues so far, but thats not really a useful empirical value.

Vcore on auto means 1.35v, with LLC on Turbo it goes up to 1.38v in cinebench or IBT AVX f.e.

Meaning, it compensates for vdroop and adds an additional 0.03v which makes it stable on higher loads.


----------



## Jagged78

What am I missing here? I see alot of talk on F7b but all I see on the website is F7a. Can anyone shoot a link to me?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged78*
> 
> What am I missing here? I see alot of talk on F7b but all I see on the website is F7a. Can anyone shoot a link to me?


Sure mate.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/am4-beta-bios-thread


----------



## WheresWally

For those who can't get the Gigabyte App Center to work properly. I found this tip on the Gigabyte forum and it worked for me. After installing App Center, do not install or update any of the applications through App Center. Download the parts you want like SIV, RGB Fusion, etc. directly from the Gigabyte support page and install them outside of the App Center. Once done everything should work correctly.


----------



## Niewitch

just got cold boot problem fixed adding more soc voltage.

but now there is bad problem any offset voltage set to vcore will get multiplier stuck to 15.5 in windows. Still shows correct in bios ??? F7b bios dont seem to fix that


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> For those who can't get the Gigabyte App Center to work properly. I found this tip on the Gigabyte forum and it worked for me. After installing App Center, do not install or update any of the applications through App Center. Download the parts you want like SIV, RGB Fusion, etc. directly from the Gigabyte support page and install them outside of the App Center. Once done everything should work correctly.


Who in the world need to install that bloatware?







if fan control and rgb control works flawlessly on bios i dont see the need.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niewitch*
> 
> just got cold boot problem fixed adding more soc voltage.
> 
> but now there is bad problem any offset voltage set to vcore will get multiplier stuck to 15.5 in windows. Still shows correct in bios ??? F7b bios dont seem to fix that


I didnt see your other settings. From what i see after rising your vsoc theres more stability than before. Try to bump to 1.25 mV. Gigabyte said that this boards can handle 1.35 mV on SOC, asus said 1.20 mV on their boards.


----------



## Niewitch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Who in the world need to install that bloatware?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if fan control and rgb control works flawlessly on bios i dont see the need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt see your other settings. From what i see after rising your vsoc theres more stability than before. Try to bump to 1.25 mV. Gigabyte said that this boards can handle 1.35 mV on SOC, asus said 1.20 mV on their boards.


i dont think that vsoc will fix that stuck 15.5 multiplier when using offset voltages in core. It aint happening if using manual vcore voltage, but that is bad because it wont clock down when idle, if uses manual vcore voltages.

using p-state overclocking with P0 multiplier set to 39
soc is 1.1 and totally stable.
using any offset voltage to vcore and in windows multiplier get stuck in 15.5.

so iam pretty much stuck and have to use manual voltages and losing all pros for p-state overclocking


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niewitch*
> 
> i dont think that vsoc will fix that stuck 15.5 multiplier when using offset voltages in core. It aint happening if using manual vcore voltage, but that is bad because it wont clock down when idle, if uses manual vcore voltages.
> 
> using p-state overclocking with P0 multiplier set to 39
> soc is 1.1 and totally stable.
> using any offset voltage to vcore and in windows multiplier get stuck in 15.5.
> 
> so iam pretty much stuck and have to use manual voltages and losing all pros for p-state overclocking


I mean more vsoc for the blue screens.

For the stuck multi to 15x i dont know, i dont have that problem.


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Who in the world need to install that bloatware?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if fan control and rgb control works flawlessly on bios i dont see the need.


Some people just like apps, also if you set ultrafast boot in BIOS the Fastboot app is the easiest way to get back into the BIOS if you need to.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> Some people just like apps, also if you set ultrafast boot in BIOS the Fastboot app is the easiest way to get back into the BIOS if you need to.


LOL that already happen to me LOL i have to clear cmos to enter to bios again









I agree but those people comes here then to say that cinebench scores al low









So, the giga app is stable? do you recommend it? i coming from asus and his software is garbage


----------



## WheresWally

@iNeri I use RGB Fusion because it allows a bit more control and is easier to use than the BIOS. I use SIV for benchmark runs, I can ramp all the fans to maximum speed before a run then put them back to the profile I need for 24/7. I use Fastboot because I set up my BIOS to fastboot. I got bit by the couldn't get back into BIOS on Ultrafast boot unless I reset it too. I don't care about any of the other apps.

Other than some issues from allowing the App Center to update all the apps, it is very stable. I could never get Asus AISuite to run properly on my Asus boards.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @iNeri I use RGB Fusion because it allows a bit more control and is easier to use than the BIOS. I use SIV for benchmark runs, I can ramp all the fans to maximum speed before a run then put them back to the profile I need for 24/7. I use Fastboot because I set up my BIOS to fastboot. I got bit by the couldn't get back into BIOS on Ultrafast boot unless I reset it too. I don't care about any of the other apps.
> 
> Other than some issues from allowing the App Center to update all the apps, it is very stable. I could never get Asus AISuite to run properly on my Asus boards.


Thanks. I gonna try the app.

BTW, i believe that the multi stuck at 15x bug was fixed on gigabyte bios...Its seem not according with Niewitch


----------



## mus1mus

The bug can also be due to the VCore that is set in the P-State.

The limit there is 1.35. Anything over will force the CPU yo run lower in Windows.

The trick there is to stay under 1.35 and add an offset if needed in the Voltage Tab in MIT.


----------



## WheresWally

Never change the vcore in the Pstates screen, always change it via offset in the Voltage screen. And note that the non-X parts are lower wattage than the X parts so the offset will be different. Non-X parts the default vcore is 1.1875v. So ignore the 1.2250v on the Voltage tab since Pstates forces the vcore to whatever it is on the Pstates screen.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh. Interesting.

My offset works exactly as calculated though.

1.325 in PStates + 0.075 for 1.4.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The bug can also be due to the VCore that is set in the P-State.
> 
> The limit there is 1.35. Anything over will force the CPU yo run lower in Windows.
> 
> The trick there is to stay under 1.35 and add an offset if needed in the Voltage Tab in MIT.


Mmmm on the taichi the voltage limit to avoid the multi stuck bug is 1.375... Weird. Must be something easy to fix. I think the mobo partners are making that fixing problems behold to amd side. Which is right. The bad is amd is taking a long to fix things :/

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Niewitch

never used p-state voltage editing thats publicly known it wont work. Gigabyte k7 offset voltages aint working after cold boot, have to set fixed manual voltage and boot, after that offset voltages works again after cold boot, very annoing.


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niewitch*
> 
> never used p-state voltage editing thats publicly known it wont work. Gigabyte k7 offset voltages aint working after cold boot, have to set fixed manual voltage and boot, after that offset voltages works again after cold boot, very annoing.


Not my experience at all with BIOS 7b, I shut down and cold boot every morning. If works exactly how you would expect it to work. Did you do anything else to set voltages.


----------



## iNeri

im here without cold boot too. Even with 18c ambient no problems at all.

And with hynix m-die ram at 3200 mhz 16-16-16-36









So, may be that ram its not binned very well. Or bad IMC too? Or all combined can be


----------



## VegaBrothers

Little help needed buying ram. I was certain that the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GVK would be a great buy. Could've swore that a few people on a few different forums said it'd clock straight to 3200MHz out of the box.

Anyone using this kit? I'd love to not make a $215 mistake if no one has good news on it. If not, any suggestions for alternative kits are greatly appreciated.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegaBrothers*
> 
> Little help needed buying ram. I was certain that the G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GVK would be a great buy. Could've swore that a few people on a few different forums said it'd clock straight to 3200MHz out of the box.
> 
> Anyone using this kit? I'd love to not make a $215 mistake if no one has good news on it. If not, any suggestions for alternative kits are greatly appreciated.


HI mate. Yes that kit its a plug and play for 3200 mhz cl14 but on the ddr4 ryzen thread they said that the kit F4-3600C15D-16GTZ it's a better choice because it's binned for low latency at higher frequencies at 1.35v only.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VegaBrothers

Thanks! It's my first build in nearly 20 years and things have changed quite a bit since then. I swapped it out for the GTZ. I greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegaBrothers*
> 
> Thanks! It's my first build in nearly 20 years and things have changed quite a bit since then. I swapped it out for the GTZ. I greatly appreciate the help.


Don't worry. Now it's a lot more easy to build. If fits, there's where belongs









I correct the voltage for that kit. It's 1.35 mV for 3600 cl15

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Worldwin

So swapping the thermal pads from stock to thermal grizzly minus pad 8 1mm thick, yielded about a temp drop of 2C on the 6phase. This is a not like the 10C someone else got.


----------



## VegaBrothers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Don't worry. Now it's a lot more easy to build. If fits there's is where belongs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I correct the voltage for that kit. It's 1.35 mV for 3600 cl15
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


Even better. Thanks again! One more quick question. I have the Macho GT cooler on the way. I think I read the ram should be slotted into 2 and 4 with the heatsink on the left. I'm assuming that provides enough space for everything. Anyone else using this cooler?

I'll be going custom loop in a few months once I have a bit more money and bravery.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> So swapping the thermal pads from stock to thermal grizzly minus pad 8 1mm thick, yielded about a temp drop of 2C on the 6phase. This is a not like the 10C someone else got.


Well, its seem that the newer K7 board have a better thermal pad, i touch the VRM heatsink and burn my finger







That means its transfering the heat correctly. When i have the prime pro the heatsink was a little warmer only. But the VRMs were at 90°+ In that case the change to the minus pad should work better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegaBrothers*
> 
> Even better. Thanks again! One more quick question. I have the Macho GT cooler on the way. I think I read the ram should be slotted into 2 and 4 with the heatsink on the left. I'm assuming that provides enough space for everything. Anyone else using this cooler?
> 
> I'll be going custom loop in a few months once I have a bit more money and bravery.


Hi. Yes, you can use your ram in slot 2 and 4 without problem, i have it that way in fact. The clearence from the ram slots to the cpu socket must be the same in all boards so if fits that way in other mobos on the K7 you should not have problems


----------



## VegaBrothers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Hi. Yes, you can use your ram in slot 2 and 4 without problem, i have it that way in fact. The clearence from the ram slots to the cpu socket must be the same in all boards so if fits that way in other mobos on the K7 you dont have to have problems.


Awesome. Thanks again mate. Now I've just got to worry about clearance for a Vega 64. The heatsink should be here on Monday so I can space it all out. Hopefully I won't have to use an extension. Glad to see Linus had no degradation even with several feet of cables.


----------



## yoochoobb

I have the Le Grand Macho which is one of their biggest at 7 heatpipes. All 4 slots work with tall RAM.
On a side note, my K7 died when I ran RGB Fusion after flashing F7B BIOS successfully 2 hours prior. Trying backup BIOS also failed and it just boot loops. Tried the usual stuff like clearing CMOS, on each BIOS, removing battery overnight, replacing RAM etc.. Replaced mobo with an Asrock Taichi, which worked. Using an R7 1700 CPU. I applied for an RMA today.


----------



## VegaBrothers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoochoobb*
> 
> I have the Le Grand Macho which is one of their biggest at 7 heatpipes. All 4 slots work with tall RAM.
> On a side note, my K7 died when I ran RGB Fusion after flashing F7B BIOS successfully 2 hours prior. Trying backup BIOS also failed and it just boot loops. Tried the usual stuff like clearing CMOS, on each BIOS, removing battery overnight, replacing RAM etc.. Replaced mobo with an Asrock Taichi, which worked. Using an R7 1700 CPU. I applied for an RMA today.


Thanks! Sucks about the K7. Hope it's a quick turnaround on the RMA. Any trouble getting a video card in the x16 slot?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoochoobb*
> 
> I have the Le Grand Macho which is one of their biggest at 7 heatpipes. All 4 slots work with tall RAM.
> On a side note, my K7 died when I ran RGB Fusion after flashing F7B BIOS successfully 2 hours prior. Trying backup BIOS also failed and it just boot loops. Tried the usual stuff like clearing CMOS, on each BIOS, removing battery overnight, replacing RAM etc.. Replaced mobo with an Asrock Taichi, which worked. Using an R7 1700 CPU. I applied for an RMA today.


Hi mate.

Wich RGB fusion cause this? the one in the bios or the one that you install on Widows???

Nice to know that there sufficient clearness for the DDR4 and GPU with that cooler. I have a noctua nh-u14s and no problems with the GPU as well.


----------



## yoochoobb

The one you install in Windows with the other Gigabyte utilities. It was working fine with the previous BIOSes but the screen froze immediately with F7B.


----------



## yoochoobb

Forgot to mention - There was just enough clearance for the GPU which was an ASUS GTX 670 Direct Cu II with backplate.


----------



## VegaBrothers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoochoobb*
> 
> Forgot to mention - There was just enough clearance for the GPU which was an ASUS GTX 670 Direct Cu II with backplate.


Good deal. Thanks!


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoochoobb*
> 
> Forgot to mention - There was just enough clearance for the GPU which was an ASUS GTX 670 Direct Cu II with backplate.


Thanks man. One more reason to not install bloatware.. Asus with aura software was killing ddr4 with Rgb lol

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WheresWally

One more datapoint that contradicts @yoochoobb I have the App Center loaded along with Fast Boot, RGB Fusion and SIV loaded, no such issues as he has described. Without knowing what other crap is intalled in that configuration of Win10 there is no way to place blame accurately on the Gigabyte "bloatware".

All applets work exactly as expected. I am not saying that Gigabyte apps are without their flaws, they are a hardware company after all, not software. None so far are causing any crashes or freezing Windows.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> One more datapoint that contradicts @yoochoobb I have the App Center loaded along with Fast Boot, RGB Fusion and SIV loaded, no such issues as he has described. Without knowing what other crap is intalled in that configuration of Win10 there is no way to place blame accurately on the Gigabyte "bloatware".
> 
> All applets work exactly as expected. I am not saying that Gigabyte apps are without their flaws, they are a hardware company after all, not software. None so far are causing any crashes or freezing Windows.


I don't know man. Always will be divided opinions but I can bet that all with brick problems on this board was using the gigabyte bloatware software. Including you.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WheresWally

@iNeri Then you didn't pay attention when I posted about my issues. It was a bad BIOS chip not a software problem.


----------



## Spfm

Which bios is the most stable?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @iNeri Then you didn't pay attention when I posted about my issues. It was a bad BIOS chip not a software problem.


But how the chip was corrupt in first place? Your mobo was working well if I remember correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> Which bios is the most stable?


F7b

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WheresWally

BIOS could not be written or read properly from one of the two BIOS chips. Gigabyte replaced the entire board. It was not a software issue. If you cannot understand that then you don't know much about how chips can fail.

Plus you are correct about stable BIOS, I also think 7b is the most stable Gigabyte has released.


----------



## Spfm

It is possible that on f7a prime95 gives an error after several hours (non running) at 3466 14 14 14 28 cpu 3.9? f7b will go?


----------



## WheresWally

@Spfm I doubt it 7b as I understand it is just 7a with P-States enabled.


----------



## Spfm

OC memory works fine as I just move the multiplier to it after a few hours is the error even at 3.4. Same OC CPU is fine too, but together is a problem. How can this be remedied?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> BIOS could not be written or read properly from one of the two BIOS chips. Gigabyte replaced the entire board. It was not a software issue. If you cannot understand that then you don't know much about how chips can fail.
> 
> Plus you are correct about stable BIOS, I also think 7b is the most stable Gigabyte has released.


Hi mate, all that im saying its based on what you told us:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> My K7 is now dead, after the F5 bios fiasco and finally got to F6, it booted three times (I shut my machine off every night) third day it would just continuously power cycle. Tried all the tricks including rremoving battery and all power overnight, still power cycles at startup. I am beginning to lose faith in Gigabyte and this board. Unfortunately if you really read the other forums the other boards have just as many complaints. This will be the last time I jump on a Rev 1 platform that really should have been called a beta platform. I put in for an RMA and waiting on Gigabyte US to approve it. Pain in the ass, I have to drain my loop and take everything apart to get the gpu and cpu out of the case.


So, your board was working great until suddenly not anymore, just like @yoochoobb

But like you said, anyone its free to do with the builds whatever we want







If you want to install or not this software its up to you.


----------



## WheresWally

@iNeri Why are you arguing something you know very little about. Nothing in those posts talk about bloatware or any of the Gigabyte software. You simply have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @iNeri Why are you arguing something you know very little about. Nothing in those posts talk about bloatware or any of the Gigabyte software. You simply have no idea what you are talking about.


And do you? excuse me then, mister bios programer and bios chip maker









I just give my opinion, AFAIK this forum is for that. The truth is that those are the facts.

Again: Youre free to do whatever you want to your mobo, you pay for your hardware and you can do what you think is right. In my case i choose to not use apps for bios control.


----------



## mafio

Got a new CPU back from RMA, the first one was affected by the infamous Segfault bug.
This new one is a beast, can run prime95 all day long at 4 GHz with just 1.32 volt.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Got a new CPU back from RMA, the first one was affected by the infamous Segfault bug.
> This new one is a beast, can run prime95 all day long at 4 GHz with just 1.32 volt.


wow, impresive. Its a 1700 or a 1800x? mine's its on AMD and im waiting for the replacement. hope im in luck as you.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> wow, impresive. Its a 1700 or a 1800x? mine's its on AMD and im waiting for the replacement. hope im in luck as you.


Neither of them, it is a 1700X.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Neither of them, it is a 1700X.


Did you try to go further?? 4.2 Ghz may be?









At 4 ghz how hot is your VRMs?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Did you try to go further?? 4.2 Ghz may be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 4 ghz how hot is your VRMs?


I just did a quick blender rendering at 4.2 GHz, real stability is a whole different matter tho.
Without some fancy custom liquid cooling setup running more than 4 GHz prime95 stable is hard and not really worth the trouble IMHO.



AT 4 GHz CPU temperature was already exceeding 70° C, running prime95 at 4.1/4.2 GHz would result in 80+° C on the CPU.
I have a small fan blowing air directly on the VRM, as you can see from the screenshot, peak VRM temperature during prime95 was 63° C.
Without a fan I would expect at least 15/20° C more, still safe but the cooler the better in my opinion.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> I just did a quick blender rendering at 4.2 GHz, real stability is a whole different matter tho.
> Without some fancy custom liquid cooling setup running more than 4 GHz prime95 stable is hard and not really worth the trouble IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> AT 4 GHz CPU temperature was already exceeding 70° C, running prime95 at 4.1/4.2 GHz would result in 80+° C on the CPU.
> I have a small fan blowing air directly on the VRM, as you can see from the screenshot, peak VRM temperature during prime95 was 63° C.
> Without a fan I would expect at least 15/20° C more, still safe but the cooler the better in my opinion.


Excelent temps.

Any problem with multiplier stuck bug??? it seem that raising vcore to 1.35 mV+ makes the multiplier stuck at 15x or 22x.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Excelent temps.
> 
> Any problem with multiplier stuck bug??? it seem that raising vcore to 1.35 mV+ makes the multiplier stuck at 15x or 22x.


No, not really; I use VCORE set to Normal and then proceed to adjust the offset.
I always followed this procedure and never had any trouble, C&Q is also working as expected with CPU multiplier and VCORE dropping in idle.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> No, not really; I use VCORE set to Normal and then proceed to adjust the offset.
> I always followed this procedure and never had any trouble, C&Q is also working as expected with CPU multiplier and VCORE dropping in idle.


That is very good news! I've been hoping to use C&Q at some point once they ironed out the BIOS. Thanks for the info!


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> No, not really; I use VCORE set to Normal and then proceed to adjust the offset.
> I always followed this procedure and never had any trouble, C&Q is also working as expected with CPU multiplier and VCORE dropping in idle.


Perfect. It seems that gigabyte has fixed that nasty bug on newer ryzen chips with f7b bios.

One more question. How do you OC? p-states or fixed multiplier???


----------



## Hyp69

Hey !

I tried my chance with the P7B but I have some problems. With or without OC when I put the CPU Vcore to "normal" or "auto" everything is ok on the bios but in windows my vcore move to 1.225 to 1.45 and sometimes to1.48V.

I tried to flash again, clear cmos but still the same. Everything is ok when I set the Vcore manually. I didn't have this problem with the F4.

Is it normal ? Seems weird..

The P-State works (OC at 3.9) but the Vcore didn't drop, is it because my Vcore is set manually ? (C&Q activated).

Excuse my english guys.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> That is very good news! I've been hoping to use C&Q at some point once they ironed out the BIOS. Thanks for the info!


C&Q always worked fine since BIOS F2 all the way to F7B.
The trick has always been using VCORE set to normal and then adjusting the offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Perfect. It seems that gigabyte has fixed that nasty bug on newer ryzen chips with f7b bios.
> 
> One more question. How do you OC? p-states or fixed multiplier???


Fixed multiplier is what I use.
I am under the impression that in most cases the issue people are having with C&Q not working properly are due to Windows' power profiles being borked.
I can't really corroborate this impression I have with factual data, the only thing I know is that on my Linux box C&Q always worked since day one (BIOS F2).
In idle CPU frequency scales back to 2.2 GHz with VCORE ~0.85 Volt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyp69*
> 
> Hey !
> 
> I tried my chance with the P7B but I have some problems. With or without OC when I put the CPU Vcore to "normal" or "auto" everything is ok on the bios but in windows my vcore move to 1.225 to 1.45 and sometimes to1.48V.
> 
> I tried to flash again, clear cmos but still the same. Everything is ok when I set the Vcore manually. I didn't have this problem with the F4.
> 
> Is it normal ? Seems weird..
> 
> The P-State works (OC at 3.9) but the Vcore didn't drop, is it because my Vcore is set manually ? (C&Q activated).
> 
> Excuse my english guys.


When the CPU is not overclocked and if you have XFR (I think it is called Turbo Boost or something like that in the BIOS) enabled VCORE ramping up to ~1.5 Volt is normal because in order to boosts clock frequency of two cores it feeds them with an higher VCORE.
XFR only works when the CPU is not overclocked, if you overclock you automatically lose the ability to use XFR.
If the CPU is not overclocked (CPU multiplier on AUTO) both C&Q and XFR should be working without having to mess with the BIOS at all.

Like I wrote earlier, to have C&Q working in combination with an overclocked CPU you could follow alternatively one of the two following paths:
1. Set VCORE to normal and then adjust the offset
2. Use P-State overclocking


----------



## akama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> C&Q always worked fine since BIOS F2 all the way to F7B.
> The trick has always been using VCORE set to normal and then adjusting the offset.
> Fixed multiplier is what I use.
> I am under the impression that in most cases the issue people are having with C&Q not working properly are due to Windows' power profiles being borked.


Yeah, just tried with only adjusting the offset, C&Q doesnt work for me even when I'm trying with all powersettings, doesnt even work with the default bios settings loaded







seems like the windows power profiles are borking this ..

It worked at the release of the board tho, so maybe some later windows update screwed with this


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Yeah, just tried with only adjusting the offset, C&Q doesnt work for me even when I'm trying with all powersettings, doesnt even work with the default bios settings loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like the windows power profiles are borking this ..
> 
> It worked at the release of the board tho, so maybe some later windows update screwed with this


Did you try with balanced(recomended) power plan in windows???


----------



## akama

Yep, tried 'em all and rebooting after each.
Tried running with a fixed voltage and only using offset and even tried with default settings, running Windows 10 with patch 1709 on BIOS F7a, nothing works.


----------



## Worldwin

If your CPU isnt downclocking its probably cause of the minimum processor state. This is found under advanced options for power options under Processor Power Management. Set it to say 10% and it will downlock.


----------



## Hyp69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> When the CPU is not overclocked and if you have XFR (I think it is called Turbo Boost or something like that in the BIOS) enabled VCORE ramping up to ~1.5 Volt is normal because in order to boosts clock frequency of two cores it feeds them with an higher VCORE.
> XFR only works when the CPU is not overclocked, if you overclock you automatically lose the ability to use XFR.
> If the CPU is not overclocked (CPU multiplier on AUTO) both C&Q and XFR should be working without having to mess with the BIOS at all.
> 
> Like I wrote earlier, to have C&Q working in combination with an overclocked CPU you could follow alternatively one of the two following paths:
> 1. Set VCORE to normal and then adjust the offset
> 2. Use P-State overclocking


It was the "Core Performance Boost" thank you very much !


----------



## akama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> If your CPU isnt downclocking its probably cause of the minimum processor state. This is found under advanced options for power options under Processor Power Management. Set it to say 10% and it will downlock.


Tied using 5 - 25% on all the different powerplans aswell, nothing will make it downclock for me, must be a windows update that borked it cuz it was working at the release of the board.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Tied using 5 - 25% on all the different powerplans aswell, nothing will make it downclock for me, must be a windows update that borked it cuz it was working at the release of the board.


Have you tried the f7b bios from the gigabyte boards. That bios seemed to fix most of the issues that I was encountering.
(ie. 1700x not downclocking , ram mhz and timings.)

P-state oc'd 1700x system here, down clocks properly on windows power balanced or ryzen balanced.
It drops from 3.8ghz to 2.2ghz, 1.356v to 0.80+v in windows

The f7b seems to be the good bios at the moment. But we're gonna have agesa 1007 (or 1070 as per gbyte rep from the forums) by mid to end of november.

BETA BIOS THREAD linky


----------



## akama

Yeah i'll wait until the new agesa release, I dont mind it not downclocking atm.
Got it OC'd by using a fixed vcore atm, its rocksolid at 3.9GHz at 1.36v









Its crazy that you need to pump up so much voltage to go from 3.9GHz to 4.0-/4.1GHz


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Yeah i'll wait until the new agesa release, I dont mind it not downclocking atm.
> Got it OC'd by using a fixed vcore atm, its rocksolid at 3.9GHz at 1.36v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its crazy that you need to pump up so much voltage to go from 3.9GHz to 4.0-/4.1GHz


Good deal! I'm not lucky with 1700x lottery same as yours need to pump up high voltages to get there. I just settled with 3.8 and just played with ram settings.
It's pretty powerful for what I use it for. (VM and some casual video editing for work and games.)


----------



## Kanashimu

Did anyone find a way to stabilize 3200 Mhz CL 12? I'm running 12-14-14-14-30-44-267-1T, full specs in image. I'm running G.Skill 4133 Mhz CL 19, b die 2x8 GB

Running F4 BIOS

1.5 vDDR in BIOS
1.2 vSOC
auto or 68 ohms PROC ODT

Ryzen 1600X at 4 Ghz

I cannot for my life get a stable 8 hour Realbench or Prime blend run. My computer can run the 1600X at 4.05 Ghz for 8 hours with memory at 2133. It can separately pass some stress tests for 8+ hours with 12-14-14-14 3200 Mhz and stock CPU. However, combining the two is a disaster for stability; I can generally not run any stress test for longer than 1 hour before BSOD. I've found that even while running the CPU at stock, and memory at CL12, I do get BSODs in games.


----------



## mafio

Great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Did anyone find a way to stabilize 3200 Mhz CL 12? I'm running 12-14-14-14-30-44-267-1T, full specs in image. I'm running G.Skill 4133 Mhz CL 19, b die 2x8 GB
> 
> Running F4 BIOS
> 
> 1.5 vDDR in BIOS
> 1.2 vSOC
> auto or 68 ohms PROC ODT
> 
> Ryzen 1600X at 4 Ghz
> 
> I cannot for my life get a stable 8 hour Realbench or Prime blend run. My computer can run the 1600X at 4.05 Ghz for 8 hours with memory at 2133. It can separately pass some stress tests for 8+ hours with 12-14-14-14 3200 Mhz and stock CPU. However, combining the two is a disaster for stability; I can generally not run any stress test for longer than 1 hour before BSOD. I've found that even while running the CPU at stock, and memory at CL12, I do get BSODs in games.


First thing first, flash BIOS F7B; it should be the same or better than F4.
Second thing, PROC ODT 68 ohm is probably a bit too high for 3200 MHz; I would try 53 and 60 ohm.
If even with the CPU running at stock clock speed you are running into issue when DRAM are clocked at 3200 MHz CAS 12 it is clear that the CPU integrated memory controller is not up to the task.
Considering you can run prime at 4.05 GHz without DRAM overclock I would try 4 GHz CPU combined with 3200/3333 MHz CAS 14 DRAM.
Also play with subtimings, they can get you a nice performance boost.


----------



## AmateurExpert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Tied using 5 - 25% on all the different powerplans aswell, nothing will make it downclock for me, must be a windows update that borked it cuz it was working at the release of the board.


Are you using a whole number multiplier (e.g. 39 for 3.9GHz)?

At least with BIOS F8 on my Gaming 5 (and with earlier BIOS revisions too), when I set a whole number multiplier I see Windows reports (in the System log) Event 35 "Performance power management features on processor 0 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware." - and I see no CnQ behaviour, but just changing to a fractional multipler (e.g. 39.25) with no other changes does get it working again.

Update: it's a problem I see with Windows 10 (from Anniversary Update through to FCU) but I never had this problem with Ubuntu - that works fine with /proc/cpuinfo showing the cores downclocking to 1550MHz as expected when idle, using the default ondemand governor.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmateurExpert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Tied using 5 - 25% on all the different powerplans aswell, nothing will make it downclock for me, must be a windows update that borked it cuz it was working at the release of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using a whole number multiplier (e.g. 39 for 3.9GHz)?
> 
> At least with BIOS F8 on my Gaming 5 (and with earlier BIOS revisions too), when I set a whole number multiplier I see Windows reports (in the System log) Event 35 "Performance power management features on processor 0 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware." - and I see no CnQ behaviour, but just changing to a fractional multipler (e.g. 39.25) with no other changes does get it working again.
> 
> Update: it's a problem I see with Windows 10 (from Anniversary Update through to FCU) but I never had this problem with Ubuntu - that works fine with /proc/cpuinfo showing the cores downclocking to 1550MHz as expected when idle, using the default ondemand governor.
Click to expand...

With p-state oc that message on event viewer it's gone. It Only shows up when a fixed OC is applied. But don't worry, it's just a warning. Happen on all boards without p-states.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AliasOfMyself

So my system crapped out for no reason last night. The main bios suddenly corrupted when windows was loading startup apps at the desktop after a manual restart. I think it was RGB Fusion(now uninstalled) that caused it to corrupt, but i'm not 100% certain. I've had no abnormal system behavior since i built it, and it's not been overclocked at all.

i nearly crapped myself when it happened too, as the cpu led was perma lit after i'd cleared the cmos by removing the battery i thought the cpu had somehow died. I realised i had the backup bios, so thinking my cpu was somehow borked, i tried it as a last ditch attempt and i nearly cried when the display lit up and it had hit POST! A huge sigh of relief was made, and then i flashed the main bios back and configured it, and here i am to tell the tale lol.

RGB Fusion is a massive pile of garbage in its present state, the software is a pain to use, and has some of the worst bugs i've ever seen, it screws my graphics card lighting up even though it's not an Aorus card, and randomly stops detecting the motherboard lighting, only a reboot makes it work again, i was rebooting from the software screwing up, so as soon as it started up with windows it screwed the main bios up, that's my theory and the biggest reason to stay the %£$*& away from it lol


----------



## johndv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyDrifter*
> 
> Just wanted to start a thread for K7 talk.
> 
> Does anyone have it yet?
> 
> Mine will arrive on Mon. 3.20.
> 
> Bios and support files available at:
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


I just receive my mb ga ax370 k7 with r7 1700x and a Asus 1060 6gb with ripjaw dual memory 16gb..

I am fairly new to oc...noob here
So..
1st
Dual bios
I can use the 2nd or switch 2 not 1..
I don't understand why I have tried resets but no effect it just won't boot

2nd
Ram mem
Either I am not doing the oc for ram correct...or is it even oc...able
I got 16 38 18 18..

Any help


----------



## johndv

Note..
1 switch does not work
Also..
Either I am not oc the memory correct
Or so egging else is off???


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johndv*
> 
> I just receive my mb ga ax370 k7 with r7 1700x and a Asus 1060 6gb with ripjaw dual memory 16gb..
> 
> I am fairly new to oc...noob here
> So..
> 1st
> Dual bios
> I can use the 2nd or switch 2 not 1..
> I don't understand why I have tried resets but no effect it just won't boot
> 
> 2nd
> Ram mem
> Either I am not doing the oc for ram correct...or is it even oc...able
> I got 16 38 18 18..
> 
> Any help


For the dual bios, what do you mean? you can use main or backup bios by selecting this flipping the swith.

Check out this thread for more info:

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/905/flash-dual-bios-1-dead

For RAM OC, at wich frecuency ? 3200? try to put vram to 1.40 mV and vsoc to 1.2 mV


----------



## Mistermino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johndv*
> 
> Note..
> 1 switch does not work
> Also..
> Either I am not oc the memory correct
> Or so egging else is off???


Try just using a single stick, place both switches to 1, or then 2, see if it posts (boots to bios).

what you are trying to do? Can you get it to boot at all? We (the experienced users, not me) need a better understanding of your problem and goal.


----------



## johndv

to my understanding,
the switch on 1 is the main bios and the switch on 2 is secondary bios however
the switch on 1...
does not boot at all

so i dont even know if its a faulty motherboard


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johndv*
> 
> to my understanding,
> the switch on 1 is the main bios and the switch on 2 is secondary bios however
> the switch on 1...
> does not boot at all
> 
> so i dont even know if its a faulty motherboard


If it boots on 2 your main BIOS is messed up. Boot into your backup BIOS and in the flash tool, before you start flashing, switch the BIOS switch to 1 to flash the main BIOS.


----------



## iNeri

Well, i have now a 1700 week 30+ and i have the stuck bug with this chip at 1.34+ mV xD

This with vcore offset...I will try using the voltage on p-state as workaround.

So, the bug its not fixed yet..Only the CH6 have the fix


----------



## Hyp69

Hey !

I can run my 3200 ram stable to 3460 (4 pass memtest) at 1.38V.

For gaming is it better to run the XMP Profile at 14-14-14-34 @3200 or my OC at 16-18-18-36 at 3466 ?

1700x @3.9
1080Ti Aorus Xtreme OC (+50 Core and +300 mem).

Thanks !


----------



## WheresWally

Tighter timings are usually better than higher speed when it comes to RAM performance. If your RAM is Samsung B-Die CAS14 you can run that voltage over 1.5v easily. I would try 14-14-14-34 @3333 at 1.4-1.45v to see if that is stable.

I am running CAS14 2800 at 14-14-14-34 @3200 at 1.42v, no issues


----------



## Hyp69

Thanks I will try that. I think my ram is Samsung B-Die : G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GVR

Oh and I'm a little worry about my PSU. Is it ok for all that OC ? Corsair RM750 80+ Gold

1700x at 3.9 for 1.35V
Ram maybe soon at 1.4/1.45V
GTX 1080Ti Aorus xtreme OC with power at 125% and a little boost at voltage
8 fans
Two hard drives
Two SSD
One sound card with a 4 pin alimentation

If I trust this website I need 950W, that seems crazy.

Thanks !


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyp69*
> 
> Thanks I will try that. I think my ram is Samsung B-Die : G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GVR
> 
> Oh and I'm a little worry about my PSU. Is it ok for all that OC ? Corsair RM750 80+ Gold
> 
> 1700x at 3.9 for 1.35V
> Ram maybe soon at 1.4/1.45V
> GTX 1080Ti Aorus xtreme OC with power at 125% and a little boost at voltage
> 8 fans
> Two hard drives
> Two SSD
> One sound card with a 4 pin alimentation
> 
> If I trust this website I need 950W, that seems crazy.
> 
> Thanks !


I would expect that setup to pull around 600W at load, with half of that being just the gpu.


----------



## WheresWally

@Hyp69 I am using an HX750i but I have less hardware.

1700 at [email protected]
SOC @1.2V
32GB RAM at [email protected]
GTX1080Ti Aorus Extreme WB
Six Corsair ML 140 fans
One 4GB HDD
One m.2 SSD
One D5 Vario Waterpump
Qi charger built into case.

According to Corsair Link during normal use I run about 80 - 85W


----------



## AmateurExpert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyp69*
> 
> Thanks I will try that. I think my ram is Samsung B-Die : G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GVR
> 
> Oh and I'm a little worry about my PSU. Is it ok for all that OC ? Corsair RM750 80+ Gold
> 
> 1700x at 3.9 for 1.35V
> Ram maybe soon at 1.4/1.45V
> GTX 1080Ti Aorus xtreme OC with power at 125% and a little boost at voltage
> 8 fans
> Two hard drives
> Two SSD
> One sound card with a 4 pin alimentation
> 
> If I trust this website I need 950W, that seems crazy.
> 
> Thanks !


I have a similar setup (though Vega64 instead of 1080Ti, 2x16GB DDR4 @1.4V, no sound card, but an EK DDC pump). My absolute peak system draw is 571W at the wall, so at around 510W output load it's 85% of my PSU's 600W capacity. My usual continuous workloads draw 126-360W, Civ 6 (DX12) bench draws 440-480W, and Unigine SP draws 530-550W. I reckon you'll be fine and efficiency will be good on 240V - if you're on 110V and in the market for a new PSU, you should go for a larger wattage.

Playing around with that web site, the overvoltage selection on the GPU has a massive impact on the result - it gives my system a load wattage ranging from 679W at 0% to 1322W at 50% - my Vega is maxed out at +50% power limit and max voltage and that was only a difference of ~150W over stock!


----------



## Hyp69

Thanks for the answers guys.

PC is rock stable but I have some trouble with dropped FPS when Streaming (OBS or Xsplit). In Firestrike when I put my graphic's OC higher I lose some Physics Score, it's weird. I was blaming my PSU..

I just ordered a Seasonic Prime 1200W Platinum, we'll see.

Thanks again


----------



## Mistermino

Corsair vengeance rgb 32gb 3466mhz ram (CMR32GX4M4C3466C16)
Bios version f7b is what I'm currently running stock speed on my Ryzen 1800x.

I can overclock the cpu to 4ghz and be stable, however the combinations I've tried thus far are not being cooperative in a higher ram speed than 2133mhz. In the obvious f3 (shipped with mobo) i was able to use a 16-18-18-36 timing at 1.35v and be at 3200, when the xmp profile worked and auto clocked it @3200.

Any help or suggestions, if someone is running a similar setup to mine would be great.

This ram should be a Samsung b die as it's just a version of the 16gb pack x2, couldn't get thaiphoon to read the ram it keeps teaching undefined.


----------



## johndv

going to try and type my frequencies for my ram speed as well see if I yield the same results


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistermino*
> 
> Corsair vengeance rgb 32gb 3466mhz ram (CMR32GX4M4C3466C16)
> Bios version f7b is what I'm currently running stock speed on my Ryzen 1800x.
> 
> I can overclock the cpu to 4ghz and be stable, however the combinations I've tried thus far are not being cooperative in a higher ram speed than 2133mhz. In the obvious f3 (shipped with mobo) i was able to use a 16-18-18-36 timing at 1.35v and be at 3200, when the xmp profile worked and auto clocked it @3200.
> 
> Any help or suggestions, if someone is running a similar setup to mine would be great.
> 
> This ram should be a Samsung b die as it's just a version of the 16gb pack x2, couldn't get thaiphoon to read the ram it keeps teaching undefined.


That RAM is not Samsung B, most of the Samsung B is CAS14 for faster, that Corsair is CAS16. Download the free copy of Thaiphoon Burner from http://softnology.biz/ and run it so you can find out what chips are used in your RAM modules. Try cleaning out all of Thaiphoon and then reboot and reinstall.

I am pretty sure those use Hynix


----------



## iNeri

Talking of ram with samsung b-die.

Somebody knows if this ram are samsung b-die??

https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B01KBKHP5Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Its seems so. These are 3733 mhz @ 17-19-19-19-39 but i cant find any info of this kit.


----------



## Mistermino

Yea I did manage to get thaiphoon to run to confirm it is in fact Samsung b-die, so any actual advice would be appreciated.

Also Wally if you read the post it said I tried to run it earlier. I uninstalled corsair link and then it was able to read my ram correctly. Instead of undefined.


----------



## Mistermino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Talking of ram with samsung b-die.
> 
> Somebody knows if this ram are samsung b-die??
> 
> https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B01KBKHP5Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Its seems so. These are 3733 mhz @ 17-19-19-19-39 but i cant find any info of this kit.


The link you shared send me to some other place, there is a reddit thread with a bunch of posts and screen caps of thaiphoon to confirm Samsung b-die ram


----------



## WheresWally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistermino*
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I did manage to get thaiphoon to run to confirm it is in fact Samsung b-die, so any actual advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Also Wally if you read the post it said I tried to run it earlier. I uninstalled corsair link and then it was able to read my ram correctly. Instead of undefined.


Try upping the voltage, B-Die is good to like 1.8v on air, although I would never run it above 1.5v. I am currently running 2800 B-Die at 3200 CAS14 with 1.42v and no issues. Set manually do not use XMP


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mistermino*
> 
> The link you shared send me to some other place, there is a reddit thread with a bunch of posts and screen caps of thaiphoon to confirm Samsung b-die ram


LOL, ads. But already read that thread and there's nothing about this kit.

This ones. PVE416G373C7KRD

https://www.anandtech.com/show/10528/patriot-adds-two-dualchannel-ddr43733-memory-kits-into-lineup

https://www.amazon.com/Patriot-PVE416G373C7KRD-Viper-Elite-memory/dp/B01KBKHP5Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1510179014&sr=8-1&keywords=patriot+3733



The only suspiciuos thing to not be b-die is the price


----------



## johndv

If anyone has some 101 information I can to for and 1700x and ga ax370 k7 overclocking ...i will appreciate it...
Also..
Dual lan..
Can I set up one lan for steam and second lan for internet ?


----------



## Mistermino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> Try upping the voltage, B-Die is good to like 1.8v on air, although I would never run it above 1.5v. I am currently running 2800 B-Die at 3200 CAS14 with 1.42v and no issues. Set manually do not use XMP


I removed two sticks of ram, I was instantly able to clock the ram in at 3466, and stable over clock to 3.9ghz, ran prime 95 for 5 hrs last night, t die at a 76 peak, vram temps peak of 86.


----------



## WheresWally

@Mistermino Ah, I didn't notice 4 sticks. mus1mus who has a lot of experience with this board I think said 4 sticks are problematic and might only be able to clock to 2666, but don't quote me. I went DR 16Gb per stick just to avoid running 4 sticks. If this was an Intel platform it would be different.


----------



## Mistermino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @Mistermino Ah, I didn't notice 4 sticks. mus1mus who has a lot of experience with this board I think said 4 sticks are problematic and might only be able to clock to 2666, but don't quote me. I went DR 16Gb per stick just to avoid running 4 sticks. If this was an Intel platform it would be different.


yea been so preoccupied leveling up my toons on destiny 2 along with their light level that ram clocking in higher was a lesser priority as long as the PC worked.

Anyways yea tons of info on 16gb of g skill ram, but less so on corsair vengeance rgb ram, even less on 32gb of it. So it's more or less uncharted territory.

Also it may be that my nzxt is slightly pushing on my ram so it isn't seating properly, I was hoping with the locking tabs it would be fine but it isn't. Will have to re-orienting my pump so the outlets go out the bottom or something.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @Mistermino Ah, I didn't notice 4 sticks. mus1mus who has a lot of experience with this board I think said 4 sticks are problematic and might only be able to clock to 2666, but don't quote me. I went DR 16Gb per stick just to avoid running 4 sticks. If this was an Intel platform it would be different.


With the latest beta bios I'm running 4x16Gb at 2800. Not quite rated speed, but I finally broke 2666.


----------



## mus1mus

With right kits, you will not have issues at 3200C14 on 4 sticks.









Non-Bdie sticks are not too good for these chips to start with.


----------



## Spfm

I will send some screenshots of the BIOS to the tested settings 3466 14 14 14 14 28 + 3.9 ? I want to check if everything is ok.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With right kits, you will not have issues at 3200C14 on 4 sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Bdie sticks are not too good for these chips to start with.


I got my 64GB for $400. B-Die would cost me... $700+? I'd rather spend that money on a 1080 ti.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I got my 64GB for $400. B-Die would cost me... $700+? I'd rather spend that money on a 1080 ti.


+1

Samsung B-Die are not really worth the price if your goal is not to run benchmarks.
64 GB of RAM are going to be a pain in the ass to overclock regardless of the chip used.


----------



## yoochoobb

In case anyone is interested...
Update on my RMA (boot loop error on each BIOS some time after flashing F7B on main BIOS) - I returned the K7 board to Gigabyte last week and they approved the RMA and are repairing it as follows: "BIOS ERROR, Reprogram/Replace BIOS Chipset."


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoochoobb*
> 
> In case anyone is interested...
> Update on my RMA (boot loop error on each BIOS some time after flashing F7B on main BIOS) - I returned the K7 board to Gigabyte last week and they approved the RMA and are repairing it as follows: "BIOS ERROR, Reprogram/Replace BIOS Chipset."


I hope that solves your issues.


----------



## vedjo01

I was wondering.. Have any of you guys experienced problems with front audio panel? I am noticing strange pops and crackles with noticeable hiss coming from my headphones when connected on front panel audio output.. As far I can tell, this is fairly common problem with this motherboard. Strange thing is, other motherboards featuring Realtek ALC 1220 seem not to have this issue..


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedjo01*
> 
> I was wondering.. Have any of you guys experienced problems with front audio panel? I am noticing strange pops and crackles with noticeable hiss coming from my headphones when connected on front panel audio output.. As far I can tell, this is fairly common problem with this motherboard. Strange thing is, other motherboards featuring Realtek ALC 1220 seem not to have this issue..


I use this drivers working well with front panel.

0009-64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R282

http://218.210.127.131/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Uninstall your current drivers and try this.

It dont have audio control panel wich its fine for me.

Seems that happen with drivers on gigabyte site.


----------



## WheresWally

@vedjo01
I am currently using Realtek drivers version 8273 which I think sound better that those old 2.82 drivers. Plus this includes the control panel applet. If you are using low impedance headphones (not needing a headphone amp) then in the applet turn off Smart Headphone Amp and all the pops and crackle will disappear. If you are using high impedance headphones then play with the levels (1 - 3) as each one reacts a bit differently or turn the amp off entirely and use an external headphone amp.

I am not using the most recent version, Realtek seems to put out a new version every week. Some sound different than others. If you want to keep up on what Realtek is releasing see this thread https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/5993-latest-realtek-hd-audio-driver-version.html

The driver is smart enough to know what hardware vendor you are using and will brand itself Gigabyte. You do not have to uninstall the previous driver just extract the cab to a directory and use device manager to update both Realtek High Definition Audio devices. Pay close attention to DooGie's posts as he tests nearly every driver version that exists and has a critical ear. Generally his recommendations about which drivers sound better are spot on.

I should probably upgrade to 8292, this just reminded me.


----------



## Mistermino

So currently running p states had to disable all but the top 3 to get it to run correctly. Could over clock to 3.9ghz for p0, but 4.0 ghz doesn't want to run without higher voltages, however if I set p0 voltage to 1.40V the processor speed drops to 3.2ghz in the p states.

So I just went down and it's working as intended. Anyone else having similar issues? Have also hope voltage and LLC to extend to see if it would be stable, it wasn't.


----------



## mus1mus

P-State OC have a limit in VCore you can apply. But easy to resolve. Just don’t go over 1.35 in the PState Tab for the VCore. And add an Offset in the Voltage Tab in MIT.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> P-State OC have a limit in VCore you can apply. But easy to resolve. Just don't go over 1.35 in the PState Tab for the VCore. And add an Offset in the Voltage Tab in MIT.


Nop. That doesn't work for me either. But there's progress. Now my multi stuck at 27x...

:V

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> P-State OC have a limit in VCore you can apply. But easy to resolve. Just don't go over 1.35 in the PState Tab for the VCore. And add an Offset in the Voltage Tab in MIT.
> 
> 
> 
> Nop. That doesn't work for me either. But there's progress. Now my multi stuck at 27x...
> 
> :V
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Did you try lower than 1.35?


----------



## aberrero

I'm trying to turn off my case fans in Gigabyte SIV Smart 5 Fan Advanced, but the Auto-Fan Stop checkbox is greyed out. Anyone have any idea on how to get that working? Gigabyte's software is nothing short of an atrocity.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I'm trying to turn off my case fans in Gigabyte SIV Smart 5 Fan Advanced, but the Auto-Fan Stop checkbox is greyed out. Anyone have any idea on how to get that working? Gigabyte's software is nothing short of an atrocity.


I would guess that auto stop only works when the fan is set to voltage control mode, pwm in general doesn't allow for stopping of fans that follow spec.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did you try lower than 1.35?


Yup.

On p-states screen i ser 1.20 mV (only .02 mV more than stock) and then .1+ offset to 1.30 mV

Result= stuck at 27x


----------



## HaGa

Anyone has an idea why ther is no option to increase the current capability ??? I cant find the option in the bios ?

It would be great if some one have a mod bios or something where i can adjust it up to 130% ?

:/


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I would guess that auto stop only works when the fan is set to voltage control mode, pwm in general doesn't allow for stopping of fans that follow spec.


Interesting...

I might end up running my case fans off of PWM header on my video card thanks to this...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did you try lower than 1.35?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> On p-states screen i ser 1.20 mV (only .02 mV more than stock) and then .1+ offset to 1.30 mV
> 
> Result= stuck at 27x
Click to expand...

Screens? At both srock and OC please.


----------



## VeritronX

Interestingly I can pass overnight prime95 blend 14GB with cpu at 3.7Ghz 1.18v with ram at 3200 stilts safe timings.. but Forza Motorsport 7 crashes within 2 races. Setting XMP on (3200C14) in bios fixes the crashes.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Interestingly I can pass overnight prime95 blend 14GB with cpu at 3.7Ghz 1.18v with ram at 3200 stilts safe timings.. but Forza Motorsport 7 crashes within 2 races. Setting XMP on (3200C14) in bios fixes the crashes.


Prime95 isn't very good for Ryzen IMO. Run cinebench as a first go and then run a blender benchmark like BMW.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Screens? At both srock and OC please.


Sure. Heres with OC

1.20 mV in p-state



+0.1 mV offset:



Results to 27x multiplier xDD


----------



## mus1mus

That's interesting.

Try lower. Maybe under 1.050V ?? And just adjust the offset?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's interesting.
> 
> Try lower. Maybe under 1.050V ?? And just adjust the offset?


And with normal offset to 1.306 mV (+0.118 mV) no problems at all, but with this voltage i only can OC to 3950 mhz stable:



Thanks for the help but i already try that too. I done with test now.

So, it seem the bug varies his intensity depending of the chip??? Fingers crossed to AMD release the fix with agesa 7.


----------



## mus1mus

Don't worry. Power consumption is pretty negligible.

Matter of fact, I can't even see 50W added to my consumption with the 1800X mining monero.


----------



## WheresWally

@iNeri Try not setting the voltage with PState VID leave it at the default. Just set FID and leave the rest alone. If you have a 1700 then the default voltage on Auto is 1.1875v (HEX 3A) Set it to Normal even though is says 1.2250v it is still at 1.1875v then add your offset. If you have an X then the default voltage on Auto is 1.35V (HEX 20), then set voltage on Normal and select offset based on the 1.35V. I think that will fix your stuck multiplier.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @iNeri Try not setting the voltage with PState VID leave it at the default. Just set FID and leave the rest alone. If you have a 1700 then the default voltage on Auto is 1.1875v (HEX 3A) Set it to Normal even though is says 1.2250v it is still at 1.1875v then add your offset. If you have an X then the default voltage on Auto is 1.35V (HEX 20), then set voltage on Normal and select offset based on the 1.35V. I think that will fix your stuck multiplier.


Yeah, i know. As you can see above, that way i can OC to 3950 mhz with p-states and the allowed voltage.

Meanwhile gigabyte fix this ill OC with fixed voltage and frencuency. Its only 20w more only anyway


----------



## HaGa

can u say me your settings ? i have the second 1700 that wont run 4ghz at any voltage ...

cant run a CB run with 4ghz ... with 1,4V 1,45V or 1,5V or 1,55V (under Water)

3,8Ghz @1,28V no problem :/

i work also with fix vcore and LLC high

tested with ram on 2400 also ... but it want run a single CB run ... got a blackscreen after few seconds


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaGa*
> 
> can u say me your settings ? i have the second 1700 that wont run 4ghz at any voltage ...
> 
> cant run a CB run with 4ghz ... with 1,4V 1,45V or 1,5V or 1,55V (under Water)
> 
> 3,8Ghz @1,28V no problem :/
> 
> i work also with fix vcore and LLC high
> 
> tested with ram on 2400 also ... but it want run a single CB run ... got a blackscreen after few seconds


Sure mate.

My settings are:

LLC: Turbo
Vcore: 1.382 fixed
Multiplier: 40 fixed
C-states: Enabled
CPboost: disabled
Hpet: disabled
OPcache: enabled

But i think this wont work for you, as i can see the problem is you loose silicon lotery


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys. great news. @GBT-MatthewH confirm on Gigabyte official forums that agesa 7 bios is on the way with ETA for this friday








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIGABYTE - Matt*
> We skipped an AGESA (1071) because we felt it was too buggy for even BETA... Good news is new new AGESA/BIOS (1072a) ETA is Friday.


----------



## AlphaC

He also mentioned p-states are basically not on the table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/14569/thread*
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news -
> 
> After alot of discussion I do not think P-states will be added to any new X370 boards. There are modded BIOS out there you can play with, but you do so at your own risk. In the end it wasn't something we were able to properly incorporate into the first AM4 chipsets. If you study the progression of P-states you will see many manufacturers implemented it - some even made software for it - then semi-abandoned or removed the feature from alot of boards... That being said your guys feedback/asking for it has put it on our radar for new development cycles.


At this point I've given up on Gigabyte providing p-states.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> He also mentioned p-states are basically not on the table.
> At this point I've given up on Gigabyte providing p-states.


Yup, i saw that too, but not even the CH6 are working well with agesa 7 bios :/

So, thats AMD fault, not giga or asus.


----------



## Melcar

Probably won't be easily available till the next round of AM4 chipsets. For Linux users there is a program being worked on to allow P-State changes, so there is that.
Going to have fun this weekend then. Hopefully I can get my RAM to run at least at its rated speeds now.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Yup, i saw that too, but not even the CH6 are working well with agesa 7 bios :/
> 
> So, thats AMD fault, not giga or asus.


P-states have been working on the C6H for months now.

The Agesa 1.0.0.7 bios for the C6H is still pre BETA, afik. Plenty of problems with that specific bios version.


----------



## mus1mus

I love the K7 more than the CH6.

P-States would only save you like 30W versus Static anyways..


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.anandtech.com/show/11882/the-gigabyte-aorus-ax370gaming-5-motherboard-review/5

It's a good board for stock clocks


----------



## VeritronX

It's pretty good for undervolting too, can do 3.7ghz at 1.13v and soc at 0.9v running 3200C14 xmp all day, cpu peaks at 48C with fans on the D14 at 1100rpm.


----------



## mafio

I don't get this obsession for P-State overclock.
I measured the power consumption of my Ryzen 7 system using a clamp meter, motherboard is a Gigabyte K7 with the latest beta BIOS (version F7b).

Code:



Code:


CPU freq | 4 GHz  | default
CPU idle | 0.55 A | 0.53 A
CPU full | 1.19 A | 0.96 A

AC ~220 Volt

"4 GHz" is CPU overclocked to 4 GHz, RAM at 3066 MHz, VSOC 0.9 Volt, VCORE ~1.35 Volt, C&Q enabled.
"default" is CPU at default frequency with XFR enabled, RAM at 2133 MHz, VSOC 0.9 volt, VCORE auto, C&Q enabled.

As you can see the idle power consumption is pretty much identical.

edit: what I don't really like is that when the system is powered off it eats ~0.140 A, which are ~30 Watt.
PSU is a Corsair RM850x, I still have to find out if it is the PSU itself or some other component eating those 30 Watt.
Looks like the PSU itself is responsible for the high standby power usage, even with no other components attached to it it still eats ~30 Watt.


----------



## Worldwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> I don't get this obsession for P-State overclock.
> I measured the power consumption of my Ryzen 7 system using a clamp meter, motherboard is a Gigabyte K7 with the latest beta BIOS (version F7b).
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU freq | 4 GHz  | default
> CPU idle | 0.55 A | 0.53 A
> CPU full | 1.19 A | 0.96 A
> 
> AC ~220 Volt
> 
> "4 GHz" is CPU overclocked to 4 GHz, RAM at 3066 MHz, VSOC 0.9 Volt, VCORE ~1.35 Volt, C&Q enabled.
> "default" is CPU at default frequency with XFR enabled, RAM at 2133 MHz, VSOC 0.9 volt, VCORE auto, C&Q enabled.
> 
> As you can see the idle power consumption is pretty much identical.
> 
> edit: what I don't really like is that when the system is powered off it eats ~0.140 A, which are ~30 Watt.
> PSU is a Corsair RM850x, I still have to find out if it is the PSU itself or some other component eating those 30 Watt.
> Looks like the PSU itself is responsible for the high standby power usage, even with no other components attached to it it still eats ~30 Watt.


I use a power meter at the wall. Idle with Pstate was around 80-90w. Running flat voltage was around 90-100w. While it may seem insignificant it does matter, During the summer i don't need extra heat pumped out.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldwin*
> 
> I use a power meter at the wall. Idle with Pstate was around 80-90w. Running flat voltage was around 90-100w. While it may seem insignificant it does matter, During the summer i don't need extra heat pumped out.


Why use flat voltage when you can have C&Q working even if the CPU is overclocked?
In my case going from default to overclock, while keeping C&Q enabled, increased the idle power consumption of just 0.02 A (~4.5 Watt), and I assume that is due to the RAM (and SOC) being overclocked.


----------



## Melcar

Question. I have not seen my CPU go into boost clocks not even once. With two cores loaded, the max I have seen reported in HWiNFO is 3.2GHz (same as all core boost). This is with Cinebench runs. I have CPB enabled in BIOS, thought I do not see a CPM ratio option present. Using the BIOS 7a. Temps. are more than fine (48C VRM and 40C CPU full load).

Edit: Never mind, it works as intended. Something else was loading the CPU while I was benching. Apparently boost is only one core, not two like I was thinking.


----------



## iNeri

Guys, in case your wondering how much v shoot have LLC turbo here is it::



Multimeter:










At least match with VID in HWinfo...The problem is at load its goes crazy with vdroop wich its not happening on the MM. Its seem that this value ignoresw the LLC configured:



For SVi2 value its out of the way on this mobo... 1.35 mV no way on socket


















VSOC have a little droop, i have 1.175 V. As you can see on MM its 1.16 V this match with HWinfo.


















All this was measured from socket. I will try to get a better MM and compare









Bios F7b


----------



## Heidi

Silly question...can I fit AM3+ cooler on this board?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/11882/the-gigabyte-aorus-ax370gaming-5-motherboard-review/5
> 
> It's a good board for stock clocks


I would completely disagree.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Silly question...can I fit AM3+ cooler on this board?


Nope.

Clip-on coolers will work tho.


----------



## Heidi

Nahh, I've bunch of beefy coolers but none with clips...outta luck..other than that u guys recommend this one over Asus X370 Extreme?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Nahh, I've bunch of beefy coolers but none with clips...outta luck..other than that u guys recommend this one over Asus X370 Extreme?


While I can't compare it to the Asus crosshair extreme, I can compare it to the crosshair hero and, honestly, I don't think that is better than this Gigabyte.
The only thing that is objectively better on the Asus are CPU power phases (or heatsink) resulting in lower temperatures, everything else is on par with the Gigabyte.
I unironically like Gigabyte's BIOS better, it does not lack any useful setting while the Asus is full of useless gimmicks that no one really know how to use because they never bother to explain what all that stuff does.


----------



## Heidi

I heard that already from quite few ppl...on black Friday I almost pull the trigger on extreme but said wait on...
Thanks..
I am seriously considering going to the AMD with as small as possible...so plan is K7...1700!


----------



## mus1mus

I own a CH6, and K7. Also had a Gaming 5 prior to the K7.

A also used the Taichi.

K7 vs Hero, I'll just sum it up with this, K7 and G5 capitalized on the CH6's weakness -- memory OC and Cold boot. CH6's strength is Giga's weakness. VRM Cooling and a Myriad of Settings available-while mostly unusable for most guys.

Taichi is a very solid board. But -- way too complicated to work with in the BIOS.


----------



## papasmurf211

Haven't posted in a while, saw a couple of pages ago someone mentioned a new bios with eta friday? Any news on that? Been waiting for a new one hoping to hit 3600 stable.

Finally got my g.skill rgb 4133 stable at 3466 14-14-14-34-58 1t. Seemed the trick was a CLDO vddp of 475. Even was able to lower my dram voltage to 1.430v (from 1.45). Could possibly go lower, have to test it.

I was having an issue where my overclock would be stable, but after my PC woke from sleep the overclock would now crash in games and fail prime95 almost instantly. This issue *seems* to have been resolved by switching to the ryzen balanced power plan. Have to see how it fairs in day to day use however.

My biggest complaint is gigabyte has known about the bug where soundblaster Z is not being recognized after a cold boot for several months and yet they dont seem to have any intention of fixing the issue.


----------



## aberrero

I've started using a 1080Ti in my system and an RX580 for mining and I've been getting random hard shut downs (like AC power failure), usually when in game. Anyone else experience this? I've been thinking its a mobo power draw protection thing... any settings in BIOS I need to turn on/off?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> Haven't posted in a while, saw a couple of pages ago someone mentioned a new bios with eta friday? Any news on that? Been waiting for a new one hoping to hit 3600 stable.
> 
> Finally got my g.skill rgb 4133 stable at 3466 14-14-14-34-58 1t. Seemed the trick was a CLDO vddp of 475. Even was able to lower my dram voltage to 1.430v (from 1.45). Could possibly go lower, have to test it.
> 
> I was having an issue where my overclock would be stable, but after my PC woke from sleep the overclock would now crash in games and fail prime95 almost instantly. This issue *seems* to have been resolved by switching to the ryzen balanced power plan. Have to see how it fairs in day to day use however.
> 
> My biggest complaint is gigabyte has known about the bug where soundblaster Z is not being recognized after a cold boot for several months and yet they dont seem to have any intention of fixing the issue.


Try to config "ErP" to enabled on bios for the sound blaster problem...


----------



## Heidi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I own a CH6, and K7. Also had a Gaming 5 prior to the K7.
> 
> A also used the Taichi.
> 
> K7 vs Hero, I'll just sum it up with this, K7 and G5 capitalized on the CH6's weakness -- memory OC and Cold boot. CH6's strength is Giga's weakness. VRM Cooling and a Myriad of Settings available-while mostly unusable for most guys.
> 
> Taichi is a very solid board. But -- way too complicated to work with in the BIOS.


Thanks for clarification...I was lil bit off by look of the BIOS, but I know that Giga's always do proper job so no surprises there...however that price difference stirred me...


----------



## cloud8521

I am having a hell of a night, I dont know if it is my Mobo or that i just got a bad cpu, but my 1800x is testing under the capabilities of a 1700

Every time i look at the mobo's readings it says the multiplyer is x36, but cpu - says its at x37 and never drops down to x36 showing a core speed of 3699mhz occasionally jumping up to x40 multiplier

voltage reads as 1.3-1.452v

https://valid.x86.fr/dq1btc is the cpu-z valid (although the cpu temp is much lower on hwmonitor 
)

Cinebench:



CPU MARK:


 (the dot is me, the rest are all 1800x's)

This one points out a few oddities

My integer seems to be middle of the pack, so im happy with its integer results

same with compression, single core, floating point, SSE, and encryption

But then we start to see my scores trail off in sorting, prime numbers and physics... something is up!



^Sorting is supose to be around 16100, but I am hitting 15291, only a 3% drop, but still under average



^Prime numbers, this one scared me more I keep getting 24-25, while the average is near 38ish... That is 37% lower! That cannot be normal!



^Physics takes the cake here though! a score of 375 vs an average of 711! That's 47%... how can it be half the cpu performance?

What do you guys think? Is it my GA-AX370-Gaming K7, a bad 1800x... or something else?

I tried various settings and just more recently resetting to optimized defaults.

Any suggestions?


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Try to config "ErP" to enabled on bios for the sound blaster problem...


I've tried that.


----------



## cloud8521

Continued testing with passmark

Seems that my memory is also not scoring well

Unfortunately that yet again could be casued by the cpu, mobo or ram just like the first issue...

So i am still sitting here displeased

On the bright side, my 290 is returning above average numbers, so... bleh

on the weekend I will take some of the parts from my cosins computer and mix and match them to route out the problem part

If his ram fixes it, time to get new ram, if the cpu performs better in his mobo with my old ram, mobo needs RMA, if cpu fails both and his ram in his mobo.... time to rma the cpu

any way i look at it though.... its going to be such a pain in the ass..

Edit:I am starting to think it might be a bad cpu,it fluctuates from 30 Celsius to 50 idle(64 when stressing) my 8350 never passed 55 and its tdp was higher!
But the mobo could still be faulty randomly over lilting it since I see the voltage going from 1.3 to 1.4 idle...
Any opinions? Hopefully it's not multiple bad parts....


----------



## drufause

Back when vega came out i opted for the bundle on newegg that included this board and 1700x. Finnally from black friday shopping got some ddr4 to start assembling this new beast. Only getting 00 and cpu error led at power up. Tried two power supplys, in case, out of case, no cpu fans hooked up, no ram even no video card. no matter what i do i get post code 00 and cpu error light. I also tried flipping dual bios switches.

I went ahead and ordered AMD A6-9500E to find out if problem is in proc or motherboard.


----------



## Melcar

Probably the CPU. The mobo is at least giving you a read out, and the CPU is the first thing that gets hit by the BIOS when starting up.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> 
> Back when vega came out i opted for the bundle on newegg that included this board and 1700x. Finnally from black friday shopping got some ddr4 to start assembling this new beast. Only getting 00 and cpu error led at power up. Tried two power supplys, in case, out of case, no cpu fans hooked up, no ram even no video card. no matter what i do i get post code 00 and cpu error light. I also tried flipping dual bios switches.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered AMD A6-9500E to find out if problem is in proc or motherboard.


Try removing the CMOS Battery for hours.. Most Code 0X can be fixed by that..if no, send both back to Egg..


----------



## Socko1965

F10 BIOS is out for the K7.









https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## aberrero

Upcoming processors? Like A8?


----------



## Jagged78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> 
> Back when vega came out i opted for the bundle on newegg that included this board and 1700x. Finnally from black friday shopping got some ddr4 to start assembling this new beast. Only getting 00 and cpu error led at power up. Tried two power supplys, in case, out of case, no cpu fans hooked up, no ram even no video card. no matter what i do i get post code 00 and cpu error light. I also tried flipping dual bios switches.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered AMD A6-9500E to find out if problem is in proc or motherboard.


Samething happened to me. I had to provide power to the ATX and ATX_12V slot.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> F10 BIOS is out for the K7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl


Its time to test









at least fix for multi bug with offset voltage.


----------



## Niewitch

Anyone knows this numerous CBS settings in bios ?
Like memory interleaving could be channel, die or socket ?
memory interleaving size ?


----------



## Wbroach23

F10 Bios isnt out anymore lol this and I forgot i could edit my bad for down there below me haha.


----------



## Wbroach23

12nM yo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Upcoming processors? Like A8?


----------



## iNeri

P-states its gone on new bios









Stuck multi bug its gone, now i can use offset voltage, the problem is that even with offset the voltage dont goes down...Its like fixed voltage now.

New options like memory memory interleaving are now available.

MOBO CPU temp sensor now dont have the -10c offset, now match with CPU tdie sensor.

Temps ramp up more aggressively now . So, new fans curve is needed.

Benchmarks scores seems the same.


----------



## papasmurf211

CLDO vddp setting has changed in F10. apparently my previous setting of 475 is now unavailable. Still cant boot at 3600. Oh well.


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> F10 Bios isnt out anymore lol this and I forgot i could edit my bad for down there below me haha.


I still see it...

F10
7.93 MB
2017/12/08
Asia China America Europe
Europe(Russia)

Update AGESA 1.0.7.2a for for new upcoming processors


----------



## iNeri

71.9 NS latency with hynix m-die chips and BGS disabled:


----------



## Sev501

Wow such a huge jump. F7a/b then F10. I'm pretty happy with F7b everything is working fine.

Why'd they remove the p-state thing, haven't been paying much attention to giga forums as I was happy with F7b that system is running without issue.


----------



## drufause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged78*
> 
> Samething happened to me. I had to provide power to the ATX and ATX_12V slot.


Yes the power supply i had supported this and i plugged it in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try removing the CMOS Battery for hours.. Most Code 0X can be fixed by that..if no, send both back to Egg..


Tried this same results.

I also got the AMD A6-9500E in stock today and same results on both bios. Requesting a return for replacement of mainboard now from newegg.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Wow such a huge jump. F7a/b then F10. I'm pretty happy with F7b everything is working fine.
> 
> Why'd they remove the p-state thing, haven't been paying much attention to giga forums as I was happy with F7b that system is running without issue.


Because its broken from AMD in the micro code. They dont want to expend time fixing problems that behold to AMD side.


----------



## drufause

Well newegg is not going to give me the replacement I have to go to Gig.... Looks like more amazon purchases in the future for me.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> 
> Well newegg is not going to give me the replacement I have to go to Gig.... Looks like more amazon purchases in the future for me.


That sucks. I've dealt with Gigabyte in the past and they should replace the board for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Because its broken from AMD in the micro code. They dont want to expend time fixing problems that behold to AMD side.


On F10, does the processor downclock when manually oc'd?

Haven't encountered what others have previously, as my p-states worked.

Hmm is there a need for me to go to F10 if everything on F7B for me is alright and working without a hitch?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> On F10, does the processor downclock when manually oc'd?
> 
> Haven't encountered what others have previously, as my p-states worked.
> 
> Hmm is there a need for me to go to F10 if everything on F7B for me is alright and working without a hitch?


Hi. Unfortunately no, multiplier wont downclock, stays at the maximun configured frecuency,







Thats why offset voltage dont goes down either.

Voltage behavior on multimeter its the same as F7b bios. 1.381 configured in bios with LLC turbo gives me on MM 1.40 V at idle and 1.39 V on socket at load with IBT avx.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Hi. Unfortunately no, multiplier wont downclock, stays at the maximun configured frecuency,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why offset voltage dont goes down either.
> 
> Voltage behavior on multimeter its the same as F7b bios. 1.381 configured in bios with LLC turbo gives me on MM 1.40 V at idle and 1.39 V on socket at load with IBT avx.


Argghh, well I guess I'll just stay with F7B as everything is fine on my end.
I'll just wait for another revision.

But some tests say that p-states just don't make that good of a difference, well for me I just don't want my processor running full speed all the time.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Argghh, well I guess I'll just stay with F7B as everything is fine on my end.
> I'll just wait for another revision.
> 
> But some tests say that p-states just don't make that good of a difference, well for me I just don't want my processor running full speed all the time.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Fixed multiplier with offset voltage its only 10w more than p-states







So no big deal here.


----------



## Melcar

So guys, what does that 4G decoding option in the new BIOS mean/do? Also, usually when CSM is disabled, BIOS and Windows boot up screen display at your monitors' native res, but with the new BIOS that's no longer the case. No biggy, but just something that triggers my OCD now.


----------



## Sev501

K7 owners do you have the oc buttons lit?
Hooow? Mines not only the power is....

This one is displayed on a gigabyte store here in our place.

My ocd is kicking in


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> K7 owners do you have the oc buttons lit?
> Hooow? Mines not only the power is....
> 
> This one is displayed on a gigabyte store here in our place.
> 
> My ocd is kicking in


Nope ony the power on mine is lit.


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm probably will stick with f7b for now. Everything is running smooth with p states. And i been running my cpu at 3.994. Before f7b my max clock was 3.9 sometimes it would be ok at 3.95.

But been running 3.994 for a month now with out any problems and i been mining and gaming And yes mining on the cpu sometimes.

Don't want too screw with it hehe.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hmm probably will stick with f7b for now. Everything is running smooth with p states. And i been running my cpu at 3.994. Before f7b my max clock was 3.9 sometimes it would be ok at 3.95.
> 
> But been running 3.994 for a month now with out any problems and i been mining and gaming And yes mining on the cpu sometimes.
> 
> Don't want too screw with it hehe.


I just flashed f10 as 2nd bios. I'm also content with f7b.


----------



## akama

Will there be any noticable changes if changing from F7a to F10?


----------



## TOMRUS

Posted BIOS with unlocked pstates (and other stuff) here.


----------



## mafio

Cold boot issue seems to be gone with F10, too bad RAM are not stable anymore at 3200 MHz.
With F7a/b I could run any stress test all day with RAM clocked at 3200 MHz but every reboot or cold start was a pain in the ass because most of the time the pc would stuck on 0D and I had to press reset many times for it to finally boot into the OS.
I will settle for F10 and 3066 MHz since 3200 MHz wasn't really usable anyway.


----------



## Melcar

No more system freezes for me with this new BIOS. Hopefully it stays that way. Mouse movement inside BIOS is no longer slow/jerky.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Cold boot issue seems to be gone with F10, too bad RAM are not stable anymore at 3200 MHz.
> With F7a/b I could run any stress test all day with RAM clocked at 3200 MHz but every reboot or cold start was a pain in the ass because most of the time the pc would stuck on 0D and I had to press reset many times for it to finally boot into the OS.
> I will settle for F10 and 3066 MHz since 3200 MHz wasn't really usable anyway.


What memory do you have?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What memory do you have?


Crucial 2x16 GB 2133 CAS 15, chip are Micron C9BGN.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What memory do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Crucial 2x16 GB 2133 CAS 15, chip are Micron C9BGN.
Click to expand...

Have you thought about trying G.SKILL 3200 CL14?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Have you thought about trying G.SKILL 3200 CL14?


Nah, I can't justify the price.
A two sticks 32 GB kit rated for 3200 MHz CAS 14 would cost me more than 500 €.


----------



## Cho1611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cho1611*
> 
> Hi
> I have an issue on this ax370 k7
> Error 46 message and don't boot... Any help please! I will cry cause it's My breath rig after 4 years And doesn't boot


Hiii again
I buy a new one a Gigabyte aorus ax370 Gaming 5 and guess what? Same error code that k7, gigabyte says is a uncommon error and don't give me any help
Somebody Save me please... Could be my psu burning motherboards? Gpu? Or what!


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cho1611*
> 
> Hiii again
> I buy a new one a Gigabyte aorus ax370 Gaming 5 and guess what? Same error code that k7, gigabyte says is a uncommon error and don't give me any help
> Somebody Save me please... Could be my psu burning motherboards? Gpu? Or what!


Two different boards doing the same is strange.
Every once in a while I get a 4b error too, the solution is what mus1mus wrote earlier:
1. power off the board by holding the power button
2. press clear CMOS -> reset -> OC button, rinse and repeat some time.

If this does not work remove the battery for 30 minutes and do some more clear CMOS -> reset -> OC button.

I hope this solves your issue.


----------



## VeritronX

FWIW I'm still running on F4 bios, works really well with my launch R7 1700. All the power saving stuff works when not on 40x multi and while using offset voltage it downclocks and downvolts when it's supposed to. Though now I'm running at 3.7Ghz 1.13v all the time with all the power saving stuff turned off.


----------



## mafio

C&Q always worked for me except for one old beta BIOS, if it does not it is probably due to windows not handling it correctly.


----------



## mariano7717

Hi guys.

I hope anyone could point me on the right direction.
I am building a new ryzen rig and have either BSOD, freezes or constant resets every 2~5 minutes on windows. (never in BIOS menu)
On event log shows like an unexpected power off.









Im running from stock speeds on all hardware and it happens on F4 (backup) and F10 (main) bios.
CPU: ryzen 7 1800x
RAM: corsair 2x8GB @3600 CMR16GX4M2C3600C18
MOBO: AX370 Gaming K7

I searched for the problem but didnt found anything like


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariano7717*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I hope anyone could point me on the right direction.
> I am building a new ryzen rig and have either BSOD, freezes or constant resets every 2~5 minutes on windows. (never in BIOS menu)
> On event log shows like an unexpected power off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running from stock speeds on all hardware and it happens on F4 (backup) and F10 (main) bios.
> CPU: ryzen 7 1800x
> RAM: corsair 2x8GB @3600 CMR16GX4M2C3600C18
> MOBO: AX370 Gaming K7
> 
> I searched for the problem but didnt found anything like


I would go into the BIOS, load optimized defaults and run http://www.memtest.org/ from USB with only one memory stick installed at a time.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariano7717*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I hope anyone could point me on the right direction.
> I am building a new ryzen rig and have either BSOD, freezes or constant resets every 2~5 minutes on windows. (never in BIOS menu)
> On event log shows like an unexpected power off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running from stock speeds on all hardware and it happens on F4 (backup) and F10 (main) bios.
> CPU: ryzen 7 1800x
> RAM: corsair 2x8GB @3600 CMR16GX4M2C3600C18
> MOBO: AX370 Gaming K7
> 
> I searched for the problem but didnt found anything like


Its sound like a bad stick of RAM. Try with one stick at time and test.


----------



## mus1mus

Question is, what BSOD Code you are getting?
It can happen for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Spfm

Bios F10 is better?
Does it fix any problems?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> Bios F10 is better?
> Does it fix any problems?


It fixed any cold boot issue I had with F7a/b.
It also seems that with F10 I can run the same frequencies with 0.05 less VCORE compared to F7b, it might be an error in the monitoring software/BIOS but temperature readings seems to confirm that.
Contrarily to what I wrote in the last page I think I also managed to run 4 GHz CPU and RAM at 3200 MHz CAS 16.


----------



## Spfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> It fixed any cold boot issue I had with F7a/b.
> It also seems that with F10 I can run the same frequencies with 0.05 less VCORE compared to F7b, it might be an error in the monitoring software/BIOS but temperature readings seems to confirm that.
> Contrarily to what I wrote in the last page I think I also managed to run 4 GHz CPU and RAM at 3200 MHz CAS 16.


I am doing an update.

I have problems on the F7A / B with 3466 14 14 14 28 and 15 15 15 .... (B-die).
Run even starts at 3600 but at 3466 14 14 14, 15 15 15 ... is unstable in prime95 crashing after 3 hours or is fine for 8 12 hours and after rebooting non running for an hour, e.g.


----------



## mariano7717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> I would go into the BIOS, load optimized defaults and run http://www.memtest.org/ from USB with only one memory stick installed at a time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Its sound like a bad stick of RAM. Try with one stick at time and test.


I cheked one stick at a time with memtest about 7 hours each wich results in 0 errors.
Gigabyte e-support answer me about this "Corsair did validate this memory for Intel only" and "Run a memorytest with memtest86 v.5.01. Check each module as single module without and with XMP profile loaded."

*EDIT* cant do check with xmp enabled because of code F9 on mobo display. (reset loop)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Question is, what BSOD Code you are getting?
> It can happen for a lot of reasons.


Checked error code with Bluescreeview and:

0x0000007F The UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP bug check has a value of 0x0000007F. This bug check indicates that the Intel CPU generated a trap and the kernel failed to catch this trap.
This trap could be a bound trap (a trap the kernel is not permitted to catch) or a double fault (a fault that occurred while processing an earlier fault, which always results in a system failure).
0x00000101 The CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT bug check has a value of 0x00000101. This indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval.

Since a friend has a recommended am4 kit from corsair (CMU16GX4M2C3000C15R) I will try his ram and see what happens.

*EDIT* URL of the "recommended for am4" list: http://www.corsair.com/es-es/blog/2017/may/ryzen_vengeancedramlighting

Appreciate your help. I will keep updating


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariano7717*
> 
> I cheked one stick at a time with memtest about 7 hours each wich results in 0 errors.
> Gigabyte e-support answer me about this "Corsair did validate this memory for Intel only" and "Run a memorytest with memtest86 v.5.01. Check each module as single module without and with XMP profile loaded."
> 
> *EDIT* cant do check with xmp enabled because of code F9 on mobo display. (reset loop)
> Checked error code with Bluescreeview and:
> 
> 0x0000007F The UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP bug check has a value of 0x0000007F. This bug check indicates that the Intel CPU generated a trap and the kernel failed to catch this trap.
> This trap could be a bound trap (a trap the kernel is not permitted to catch) or a double fault (a fault that occurred while processing an earlier fault, which always results in a system failure).
> 0x00000101 The CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT bug check has a value of 0x00000101. This indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval.
> 
> Since a friend has a recommended am4 kit from corsair (CMU16GX4M2C3000C15R) I will try his ram and see what happens.
> 
> *EDIT* URL of the "recommended for am4" list: http://www.corsair.com/es-es/blog/2017/may/ryzen_vengeancedramlighting
> 
> Appreciate your help. I will keep updating


Dumb question, are you on a fresh install of Win10?


----------



## mariano7717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THUMPer1*
> 
> Dumb question, are you on a fresh install of Win10?


Well, executed a winver command and shows "compilation 10240. 2015 Microsoft Windows"









I am installing a 1703 March updated right now. Thanks @THUMPer1









I will update in a moment


----------



## mariano7717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariano7717*
> 
> Well, executed a winver command and shows "compilation 10240. 2015 Microsoft Windows"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am installing a 1703 March updated right now. Thanks @THUMPer1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update in a moment










oh my gaa.... fail on basics... Now it works!! hahahaha
Its turn to test the @3600!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariano7717*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gaa.... fail on basics... Now it works!! hahahaha
> Its turn to test the @3600!!
> 
> Thanks everyone


Great! Good luck!


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariano7717*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gaa.... fail on basics... Now it works!! hahahaha
> Its turn to test the @3600!!
> 
> Thanks everyone


LOL.

Some times the most simple solution is the way to go.

3466 CL 14 its faster for ryzen. Try that too.


----------



## Spfm

And why is there sometimes a mistake in prime95 after 4 or 8 hours I have b die I've tried everything from V to SOC to Timings, etc. what's going on?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> And why is there sometimes a mistake in prime95 after 4 or 8 hours I have b die I've tried everything from V to SOC to Timings, etc. what's going on?


How are you testing tho?

Best is to set Blend, Tick Custom and adjust FFT (Actually forgot the right figure) and RAM to Used to about 90% of total so you get the Memory and DF worked up.


----------



## Spfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How are you testing tho?
> 
> Best is to set Blend, Tick Custom and adjust FFT (Actually forgot the right figure) and RAM to Used to about 90% of total so you get the Memory and DF worked up.


It only tests the ram, the CPU is on stock.(In place large FFTs Maxium power consumption, some RAM tested)
The situation is random, it passes 8 hours or not, no matter if the framework is 1.36v 1.38 1.45 or soc 1.10 1.15, I've tried almost everything I have even an F10 bios.

Do you think that the test is too strong?

You can give me data for the option Custom in prime95?


----------



## AndreDVJ

Does anyone run memory in 2T? It does stick on BIOS, but in Windows stays in 1T, and my kit is rated for (G.Skill Trident Z) is rated for 3200Mhz (16-16-16-36 2T).

BIOS version is F10, the latest one at the moment.


----------



## Sev501

Anyone here who has an aorus system like I do (this board + an aorus gtx 1080).

Is there a single software that can sync the lights for both of them? Motherboard and gpu?

The way I'm doing it right now is using the RGB Fusion app for the mobo and another for the gpu Aorus Graphics Engine.

They are both "RGB Fusion" powered so I'm not sure why they still need to be controlled with separate apps? Or maybe I fail at somewhere for configuration?

Thanks!


----------



## Dokoram

No its a gigabyte issue , they seem to like to do things twice trice or just overload u with 91 progs that can make leds flikker
Instead just 1 thats connects the diff. kind of giga hardware


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Anyone here who has an aorus system like I do (this board + an aorus gtx 1080).
> 
> Is there a single software that can sync the lights for both of them? Motherboard and gpu?
> 
> The way I'm doing it right now is using the RGB Fusion app for the mobo and another for the gpu Aorus Graphics Engine.
> 
> They are both "RGB Fusion" powered so I'm not sure why they still need to be controlled with separate apps? Or maybe I fail at somewhere for configuration?
> 
> Thanks!


the video card can be controlled from rgb fusion. there is a components tab when your picking the colors for your mobo. The software is trash though.


----------



## Spfm

Where is the option CAD Bus? I do not have is at AMD CBS.


----------



## TOMRUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> Where is the option CAD Bus? I do not have is at AMD CBS.


Since gigabyte hates their users, that option is hidden by default. Only available in modded BIOS'es.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Guys I need help.

I am trying overclocking on AM4 with a 1600 on a Gigabyte X370 Gaming-5 motherboard, W10.

Because of the limited options in the BIOS to achieve similar to offset/P-state overclocking, you have to use Dynamic Voltage (DVID) setting so your voltage will lower at idle for your overclock and not run at a set but stable voltage 100% of the time.

So in the BIOS I change voltage from Auto to Normal and set Dynamic Voltage to +0.050V. I also add the same value for the Dynamic VCORE SOC.

Next I:

*- Disable Turbo
- Enable Global C-states
- Enable AMD Cool & Quiet (doesn't make a difference either way)
- Set multiplier to an odd number (37.25) as Ryzen on these mobos only downclocks if you set an odd multiplier for your overclock.
- Balanced Power Mode is set in OS
*
But when saving and rebooting to desktop, using both CPU-Z and HWMonitor to look at voltage, I notice that voltage doesn't drop at all, instead cycling between 1.272-1.282v (can't recall exactly the figure) when idle. What's going on?

If I leave all BIOS settings at default, voltage will drop to 0.800v when idle. So why is DVID not working? What is stopping voltage from becoming dynamic? It seems to me as soon as you change frequency, voltage won't drop.

Someone please help I'm scratching my hair out here!


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokoram*
> 
> No its a gigabyte issue , they seem to like to do things twice trice or just overload u with 91 progs that can make leds flikker
> Instead just 1 thats connects the diff. kind of giga hardware


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papasmurf211*
> 
> the video card can be controlled from rgb fusion. there is a components tab when your picking the colors for your mobo. The software is trash though.


Gah that sucked, I've read over at the aorus forums that the AGE (aorus graphics engine) software used to read/list the aorus boards but for some unknown reason they removed it.

As for the RGB Fusion app itself, I hate it alot. Eats cpu like a hog. Hahah. Well I guess I have no other choice!

Thanks!


----------



## WheresWally

@Sev501 I am pretty sure that the Aorus Graphics Engine will do some rudimentary control of the MB LEDs, not as much as RGB Fusion, but doesn't require all the other crap like APP Center.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WheresWally*
> 
> @Sev501 I am pretty sure that the Aorus Graphics Engine will do some rudimentary control of the MB LEDs, not as much as RGB Fusion, but doesn't require all the other crap like APP Center.


I have it installed, and it does not list the board on there...








I just set it to one color anyway and will be setting it to a different one once I get tired of the current color scheme.

But now I just change colors for mobo in bios and then in AGE for the gpu heheh.


----------



## WheresWally

Sorry @Sev501 I thought I had seen it there. I too dislike RGB Fusion and the gunk Gigabyte calls software so I set breathing in BIOS also.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Come on guys no-one trying dynamic voltage overclocking/P-state overclocking on this board?


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> Come on guys no-one trying dynamic voltage overclocking/P-state overclocking on this board?


Yup, its working great on F7b bios until 1.35 V







further more the stuck multi bug its present.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Yup, its working great on F7b bios until 1.35 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> further more the stuck multi bug its present.


My problem is if you enter an odd multiplier for frequency like 36.25 (or .50, .75) my frequency downclocks on idle. Great. But voltage stays static between 1.270-1.282 (or something similar) even when frequency downclocks.

So even though I have switched VCORE frequency from AUTO (static voltage) in BIOS to Normal (allowing DVID options), and added 0.050v to VCORE DVID, voltage does not drop at idle! This is really frustrating. I have disabled AMD Cool & Quiet, enabled Global C-States etc. I'm on GB latest bios, F10.

Anyone with the same problem? Dynamic voltage is not working basically.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> On F10, does the processor downclock when manually oc'd?
> 
> Haven't encountered what others have previously, as my p-states worked.
> 
> Hmm is there a need for me to go to F10 if everything on F7B for me is alright and working without a hitch?


ts amodded bios? couse the F10 from giga dont have p-states.

Anyway. Enable AMD cool&quiet and your voltage should go down.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> My problem is if you enter an odd multiplier for frequency like 36.25 (or .50, .75) my frequency downclocks on idle. Great. But voltage stays static between 1.270-1.282 (or something similar) even when frequency downclocks.
> 
> So even though I have switched VCORE frequency from AUTO (static voltage) in BIOS to Normal (allowing DVID options), and added 0.050v to VCORE DVID, voltage does not drop at idle! This is really frustrating. I have disabled AMD Cool & Quiet, enabled Global C-States etc. I'm on GB latest bios, F10.
> 
> Anyone with the same problem? Dynamic voltage is not working basically.


Pretty sure you want AMD "cool & quiet" on for it to downclock & downvolt.

Anyway the biggest power draw comes from the current draw , so even if it doesn't downvolt it isn't a huge problem as long as the current draw is sufficiently low.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Pretty sure you want AMD "cool & quiet" on for it to downclock & downvolt.
> 
> Anyway the biggest power draw comes from the current draw , so even if it doesn't downvolt it isn't a huge problem as long as the current draw is sufficiently low.


Yes AMD Cool & Quiet on or off doesn't make a difference. If I leave all BIOS settings on default and observe voltage at idle states using HWMonitor and CPU-Z, it goes right down to 0.800V, which is what you would expect. It seems as soon as the frequency is changed and you re-boot (with Cool & Quiet, global C-states enabled) voltage cycles between 1.272 - 1.282V only. Like what the hell!

What do you mean by current draw? How can you observe this figure?


----------



## AlphaC

If you open hwinfo64 you will notice a field for current draw.

Should be labeled "CPU core current".


----------



## lagamm

System
Gigabyte x370 gaming K7
AMD R7 1700x
Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GFX (16GB AMD compatible)
Samsung M.2 250gb drive
Vega 64 vieo card
Corsair HX1000 PS

So 1st X370 K7 board I got was DOA. no lights or anything. checked with another PS and still dead. I returned that and got a replacement. That board lite up but sometimes booted and sometimes did not. Got 05 code or a 00 code (when trying to reset cmos) when tried to boot. Tried only one stick of memory etc. The thing was when i took the battery out and reset CMOS and waited for like 10min. it would boot to Bios or windows fine. It would restart from window fine every time too. But when i would power down from windows and tried to start up it would get the 05. Vega 64 fan would not come on, cpu fan on 100% and the debug cpu light was on. Also updated to latest bios from F4 to F10.

So I said the hell with it and returned that for a third board. This one booted up fine. updated to f10 bios. booted into windows. Seemed to start up fine from power down state on the 1st few times. But after a day using the board the third board is now doing the same thing the 2nd board did. After a shut down of 10+ min with battery out and cmos reset is the only way this board will boot to bios or windows. Once you get it to boot you can play games for hours or restart as many time fine. But power down windows and your done. The CPU light diagnostic light comes on and the 05 shows up with no boot. If you try to reset cmos, even with battery out, it will show 00 and not boot. Only waiting 10+ minutes and then a cmos reset. I'm pretty much fed up. the only setting in Bios i changed is the XMP profile to profile1 which recognizes and runs my ram at rated speed. Everything else is pretty much stock settings. My CPU temps are in check.

I have ordered a 2nd 1700x to see if somehow one of the MB somehow damaged the CPU. I cant imagine it is the motherboard. I will try a 2nd working power supply. Any other thoughts on this issue?


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagamm*
> 
> System
> Gigabyte x370 gaming K7
> AMD R7 1700x
> Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GFX (16GB AMD compatible)
> Samsung M.2 250gb drive
> Vega 64 vieo card
> Corsair HX1000 PS
> 
> So 1st X370 K7 board I got was DOA. no lights or anything. checked with another PS and still dead. I returned that and got a replacement. That board lite up but sometimes booted and sometimes did not. Got 05 code or a 00 code (when trying to reset cmos) when tried to boot. Tried only one stick of memory etc. The thing was when i took the battery out and reset CMOS and waited for like 10min. it would boot to Bios or windows fine. It would restart from window fine every time too. But when i would power down from windows and tried to start up it would get the 05. Vega 64 fan would not come on, cpu fan on 100% and the debug cpu light was on. Also updated to latest bios from F4 to F10.
> 
> So I said the hell with it and returned that for a third board. This one booted up fine. updated to f10 bios. booted into windows. Seemed to start up fine from power down state on the 1st few times. But after a day using the board the third board is now doing the same thing the 2nd board did. After a shut down of 10+ min with battery out and cmos reset is the only way this board will boot to bios or windows. Once you get it to boot you can play games for hours or restart as many time fine. But power down windows and your done. The CPU light diagnostic light comes on and the 05 shows up with no boot. If you try to reset cmos, even with battery out, it will show 00 and not boot. Only waiting 10+ minutes and then a cmos reset. I'm pretty much fed up. the only setting in Bios i changed is the XMP profile to profile1 which recognizes and runs my ram at rated speed. Everything else is pretty much stock settings. My CPU temps are in check.
> 
> I have ordered a 2nd 1700x to see if somehow one of the MB somehow damaged the CPU. I cant imagine it is the motherboard. I will try a 2nd working power supply. Any other thoughts on this issue?


You've basically ruled out the motherboard as the problem as you've swapped that 3 times (or 2 times as the 1st might have been defective) and still issues. So the problem lies elsewhere. Are you on a fresh install of Windows? Look at the previous page of this thread where an owner had a similar problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> If you open hwinfo64 you will notice a field for current draw.
> 
> Should be labeled "CPU core current".


Oh ok thanks will check that.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagamm*
> 
> System
> Gigabyte x370 gaming K7
> AMD R7 1700x
> Gskill F4-3200C14D-16GFX (16GB AMD compatible)
> Samsung M.2 250gb drive
> Vega 64 vieo card
> Corsair HX1000 PS
> 
> So 1st X370 K7 board I got was DOA. no lights or anything. checked with another PS and still dead. I returned that and got a replacement. That board lite up but sometimes booted and sometimes did not. Got 05 code or a 00 code (when trying to reset cmos) when tried to boot. Tried only one stick of memory etc. The thing was when i took the battery out and reset CMOS and waited for like 10min. it would boot to Bios or windows fine. It would restart from window fine every time too. But when i would power down from windows and tried to start up it would get the 05. Vega 64 fan would not come on, cpu fan on 100% and the debug cpu light was on. Also updated to latest bios from F4 to F10.
> 
> So I said the hell with it and returned that for a third board. This one booted up fine. updated to f10 bios. booted into windows. Seemed to start up fine from power down state on the 1st few times. But after a day using the board the third board is now doing the same thing the 2nd board did. After a shut down of 10+ min with battery out and cmos reset is the only way this board will boot to bios or windows. Once you get it to boot you can play games for hours or restart as many time fine. But power down windows and your done. The CPU light diagnostic light comes on and the 05 shows up with no boot. If you try to reset cmos, even with battery out, it will show 00 and not boot. Only waiting 10+ minutes and then a cmos reset. I'm pretty much fed up. the only setting in Bios i changed is the XMP profile to profile1 which recognizes and runs my ram at rated speed. Everything else is pretty much stock settings. My CPU temps are in check.
> 
> I have ordered a 2nd 1700x to see if somehow one of the MB somehow damaged the CPU. I cant imagine it is the motherboard. I will try a 2nd working power supply. Any other thoughts on this issue?


I think basically your DOCP profile 1 is not stable. Either add voltage or tweak timings for stability. Your boot issues are quite similiar to experience I've had when Iv'e had too little voltage on SoC for the required speeds I've wanted from Memory/RAM. Or outright unstable memory settings.


----------



## lagamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> You've basically ruled out the motherboard as the problem as you've swapped that 3 times (or 2 times as the 1st might have been defective) and still issues. So the problem lies elsewhere. Are you on a fresh install of Windows? Look at the previous page of this thread where an owner had a similar problem.
> Oh ok thanks will check that.


yes, pretty sure it is not the motherboard. One thing that worries me is that in CPUZ I see the vcore voltages bump to 1.485-1.500 volts sometimes. That seems very high to me. I mean most of the time it is around 1.28# volts at 3.495ghz. Also the freq. does not rise to 3.8ghz in prime 95 or Cinebench tests. Just stays at 3.495ghz. max all the time even when the voltages bumps high. All the bios turbo settings are on stock settings. I always load optimized defaults after resetting bios. It used to bump up to 3.8ghz but all of the sudden stopped.

So last night i booted up from a windows power down perfectly for 4-5 times. System was not warmed up or anything. Just booted into windows, powered down and booted back up. So everything was working. But when i went in and did a Prime 95 test and then a Cinebench test. Then went in and played Fallout 4 for 10min. I powered down and tried to boot and failure. So friggin weird. I reset bios (after about 5min cool down) and it booted up. I did the same thing as before (prime95, cinebench & Fallout 4) shut her down and waited to this morning. It powered up fine! I wonder if it is some kind of thermal CPU protection thing. IDK. What i do know is that the 1.485 volt vcore (@3.5ghz) that is also being shown sometimes in bios is worrying me. Hopefully this new 1700x will fix this.

As for temps the highest i'm seeing now is in the 50c in prime 95. Most of the time it is in the 30's C. I'm eventually going custom water cooled in a Thermaltake Tower 900 case but need to solve this mess 1st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nighthog*
> 
> I think basically your DOCP profile 1 is not stable. Either add voltage or tweak timings for stability. Your boot issues are quite similiar to experience I've had when Iv'e had too little voltage on SoC for the required speeds I've wanted from Memory/RAM. Or outright unstable memory settings.


Yeah, i thought of that too. I will play around more with the memory but even at stock memory setting running at 2400 with igher CL16 i'm still having issues. I really think it is CPU related. If the 1700x replacement does not work I will look into the memory further.


----------



## Riekopo

Is this the best board for high RAM speeds? The YouTuber "Actually Hardcore Overclocking" said it was in one of his videos. I can't decide between this board and the Asus Crosshair VI Hero/Extreme. I've read complaints about a front panel audio problem with this board as well as very hot VRMs. I've also read that the motherboard software is no good. And the lack of Wi-Fi/Bluetooth really sucks. However, if this board actually runs RAM faster than all the others then I think I would get it. Because Ryzen performance seems to be significantly affected by RAM speed due to the Infinity Fabric.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riekopo*
> 
> Is this the best board for high RAM speeds? The YouTuber "Actually Hardcore Overclocking" said it was in one of his videos. I can't decide between this board and the Asus Crosshair VI Hero/Extreme. I've read complaints about a front panel audio problem with this board as well as very hot VRMs. I've also read that the motherboard software is no good. And the lack of Wi-Fi/Bluetooth really sucks. However, if this board actually runs RAM faster than all the others then I think I would get it. Because Ryzen performance seems to be significantly affected by RAM speed due to the Infinity Fabric.


Both K7 and CH6 is the same for ram, if you IMC and ram ICs allow it the max i see its 3600 Mhz CL16. But its seem that 3466 mhz CL14 its better.


----------



## mus1mus

K7 is better and easier to work with than the CH6 in terms of RAM OC.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riekopo*
> 
> Is this the best board for high RAM speeds? The YouTuber "Actually Hardcore Overclocking" said it was in one of his videos. I can't decide between this board and the Asus Crosshair VI Hero/Extreme. I've read complaints about a front panel audio problem with this board as well as very hot VRMs. I've also read that the motherboard software is no good. And the lack of Wi-Fi/Bluetooth really sucks. However, if this board actually runs RAM faster than all the others then I think I would get it. Because Ryzen performance seems to be significantly affected by RAM speed due to the Infinity Fabric.


I choose this board because of looks, the white version is the best looking X370 board out there. Asus Crosshair VI Hero looks a little tacky in comparison. HOWEVER, the BIOS is not as good as ASUS' or MSI's and imo is quite basic and cheap looking in comparison.

Like there is no option to edit C-states for fine-tuned P-state overclocking. And despite my best efforts, dynamic voltage doesn't seem to work with a 1600 as voltage doesn't drop on idle. This is likely a bug with the latest Gigabyte BIOS for this board.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys im not sure if this motherboard related? i have 2 gpus in my system 1080 full time mining no monitors are hooked up at all... and a rx580 which i use for games and mining when i don't game.

But is there a reason why the forza games which are motorsport 7 and horizon 3 always picks the nvidia and it shows the game on the monitor which is ony connected too the rx580?

I never saw this problem happening before cause this shouldn't be happening...

Rx clocks are in 2d mode and no load at all when the game is running. But the nvidia shows 100% load and the clocks are up..

Now every other game always picks the 580. Its just the forza games..

The really really weird part I just don't get how its displaying the game even tho the 1080 has no monitors connected ?


----------



## Stray_Bullet

Hey guys... new to overclocking the AM4 platform and have been holding off tweaking my system until I gather a bit more information.... Hopefully you guys can answer a few of my questions, and thanks in advance. Cheers.

- From what I have gathered, my 1700 should be able to push between 3.675Ghz- 3.750Ghz P95 stable on stock voltages of 1.225V, Is this realistic?

- LLC for both CPU and SOC are currently on Auto, and I have tried CPU LLC from standard to High and see no noticeable variable difference with Vdroop/voltages under load; normal?

- In regards to Ram, (TridentZ 3200 CL14) I see a lot of people using Ryzen timing checker? What exactly is this? I don't use XMP, but I did manually input the same timings provided by the profile, are these incorrect and need tweaking? I passed 1000% in HCI, so I'm kinda mixed on this one.

- I noticed that the SOC voltage increased to 1.25V when XMP enabled, I know the safe voltage range is 1.1V -1.15V, 1.2V max, so I currently have the SOC voltage set to 1.1V +0.0250V as it would not pass Realbench on Auto; question being... should SOC voltage be static or dynamic? If I am using power savings, would dynamic Voltage be correct?

-DDRVTT, from what I have read is 1/2 DRAM Voltage? Auto was 0.600V, so I upped to 0.675V which is half my rated voltage of 1.35V for these sticks, is this information correct? I also notice in SIV that my Ram voltage is anywhere between 1.368V-1.38V even though it is set to 1.35V in bios, and that the DDRVTT no matter if on Auto at 0.600V or manually at 0.675V it bounces anywhere from .869V to 1.177V?! is this normal behavior?

-Lastly, as far as bios settings go, if I want to use power saving features while oc'ed, should I have the following set?....
-CPU Voltage = Normal 1.225V + 0.000 Dynamic
-SOC Voltage = Normal 1.100V + 0.000 Dynamic/Static?
-Core Performance Boost = Disabled
-Amd Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
-C6 Power states = Enabled
......Any others I should be aware of? ...And... HPET = ?

Hoping you guys can help =) Tryin my best to sift through the 321 pages here... and the 1870 something in the 1700 owners club thread to gather as much info as I can...


----------



## Riekopo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> K7 is better and easier to work with than the CH6 in terms of RAM OC.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Sev501

I'll try to answer some of your questions, based on my exp with the x370 gaming K7 and my 1700x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stray_Bullet*
> 
> Hey guys... new to overclocking the AM4 platform and have been holding off tweaking my system until I gather a bit more information.... Hopefully you guys can answer a few of my questions, and thanks in advance. Cheers.
> 
> - From what I have gathered, my 1700 should be able to push between 3.675Ghz- 3.750Ghz P95 stable on stock voltages of 1.225V, Is this realistic?
> 
> *You should be able to, but everything lies on silicon lottery. Not all are made the same.*
> 
> - LLC for both CPU and SOC are currently on Auto, and I have tried CPU LLC from standard to High and see no noticeable variable difference with Vdroop/voltages under load; normal?
> 
> *What were you using to monitor? HWinfo and it's label CPU Core Volts (SVI2 TFN) shows me the actual changes that the LLC gives me [may not be accurate but more epxert users please correct me if am wrong, thanks)*
> 
> - In regards to Ram, (TridentZ 3200 CL14) I see a lot of people using Ryzen timing checker? What exactly is this? I don't use XMP, but I did manually input the same timings provided by the profile, are these incorrect and need tweaking? I passed 1000% in HCI, so I'm kinda mixed on this one.
> 
> *Ryzen timing checker is a tool to show all of the boards settings for ram timing and subtimings, it will also help you if you want to further tweak your memory. As you passed 1k HCI coverage and have not encountered any application errors, BSoDs then you should be good.*
> 
> - I noticed that the SOC voltage increased to 1.25V when XMP enabled, I know the safe voltage range is 1.1V -1.15V, 1.2V max, so I currently have the SOC voltage set to 1.1V +0.0250V as it would not pass Realbench on Auto; question being... should SOC voltage be static or dynamic? If I am using power savings, would dynamic Voltage be correct?
> 
> -DDRVTT, from what I have read is 1/2 DRAM Voltage? Auto was 0.600V, so I upped to 0.675V which is half my rated voltage of 1.35V for these sticks, is this information correct? I also notice in SIV that my Ram voltage is anywhere between 1.368V-1.38V even though it is set to 1.35V in bios, and that the DDRVTT no matter if on Auto at 0.600V or manually at 0.675V it bounces anywhere from .869V to 1.177V?! is this normal behavior?
> 
> -Lastly, as far as bios settings go, if I want to use power saving features while oc'ed, should I have the following set?....
> -CPU Voltage = Normal 1.225V + 0.000 Dynamic
> -SOC Voltage = Normal 1.100V + 0.000 Dynamic/Static?
> -Core Performance Boost = Disabled
> -Amd Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
> -C6 Power states = Enabled
> ......Any others I should be aware of? ...And... HPET = ?
> 
> *If you are oc'ng Core perf boost off, C&Q and C6 off until you are sure that the system is stable, then turn them back on.
> 
> For voltages find the right voltage for your oc that is stable then use manually input/or normal(if stable) then use +/- offset for dynamic.*
> 
> Hoping you guys can help =) Tryin my best to sift through the 321 pages here... and the 1870 something in the 1700 owners club thread to gather as much info as I can...


For me good tests to find instability is running Realbench, HCI memtest (no of instances to cpu cores then 85-90% of ram) , IBT Custom w/ ram set to 85-90% or ram and lastly a quick game of BF1 multiplayer 64 man conquest. That games engine can throw a fit very quick if the oc/settings are unstable.

Good luck, happy new year! May the gods bless you with high clocks and low temps!

P.s. I'm not an extreme clocker but I go with what I learned here and from other tech sites and experience with my hardware. So if any one correct me if I'm wrong, I'll be thankful. Together we learn zen


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riekopo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> K7 is better and easier to work with than the CH6 in terms of RAM OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate?
Click to expand...

K7 and G5 was able to get into 3200 Territory on Release BIOSes. Took Asus over a month to figure it out.

2nd, Up to now, CH6 BIOSes are meh when it come to overclocking your RAM. You can, but it's a bit finicky than dialing things with the K7. I have both.


----------



## AlphaC

G5 was hitting 3200MHz on my Hynix kit even before the AGESA 1.0.0.6 flash


----------



## Stray_Bullet

Thanks for the reply and tips Sev501, much appreciated.

I have come to realize that either Afterburner or HWinfo was causing Realbench to crash, so my initial testing with my Ram was flawed. I set my SOC Voltage back to 1.1V and proceeded to test with HCI (90% Ram usage/1000% pass no problem) and Realbench ran without a hitch for an hour. I guess I am safe to assume all is well with running my Trident Z's @ 3200 CL 14 stock SOC voltage.

I started with a fixed voltage of 1.2250V @ 3.675Ghz , Standard LLC, C&Q and C6 disabled, Voltages under load were 1.212-1.224*-1.236V , so there was a bit of overshoot which I found odd, but very little Vdroop. I did a few quick 1 hour tests with AIDA64 and Realbench with every .25 Mhz increase. @3.775Ghz AIDA64 through up a warning. I backed it down to 3.750Ghz, AIDA passed like before, but Realbench didn't this time, so I then proceeded to reduce the clock to 3.725Ghz.. So I kinda have the feeling I'm close to stability...

@ 3.725Ghz. with Dynamic voltage on Normal, +0.0 Offset, C&Q and C6 enabled I began to test the various LLC levels. I found that 'Turbo' LLC brings the voltage to 1.212-1.224*-1.236V, but again a bit of overshoot. Same settings with +0.01875V offset, and LLC on High produces
1.212-1.224*-1.236V and no overshoot







So that is where it sits right now, but I have yet to do any
long 24hour stability runs with Realbench or various P95 tests.


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stray_Bullet*
> 
> Thanks for the reply and tips Sev501, much appreciated.
> 
> I have come to realize that either Afterburner or HWinfo was causing Realbench to crash, so my initial testing with my Ram was flawed. I set my SOC Voltage back to 1.1V and proceeded to test with HCI (90% Ram usage/1000% pass no problem) and Realbench ran without a hitch for an hour. I guess I am safe to assume all is well with running my Trident Z's @ 3200 CL 14 stock SOC voltage.
> 
> I started with a fixed voltage of 1.2250V @ 3.675Ghz , Standard LLC, C&Q and C6 disabled, Voltages under load were 1.212-1.224*-1.236V , so there was a bit of overshoot which I found odd, but very little Vdroop. I did a few quick 1 hour tests with AIDA64 and Realbench with every .25 Mhz increase. @3.775Ghz AIDA64 through up a warning. I backed it down to 3.750Ghz, AIDA passed like before, but Realbench didn't this time, so I then proceeded to reduce the clock to 3.725Ghz.. So I kinda have the feeling I'm close to stability...
> 
> @ 3.725Ghz. with Dynamic voltage on Normal, +0.0 Offset, C&Q and C6 enabled I began to test the various LLC levels. I found that 'Turbo' LLC brings the voltage to 1.212-1.224*-1.236V, but again a bit of overshoot. Same settings with +0.01875V offset, and LLC on High produces
> 1.212-1.224*-1.236V and no overshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that is where it sits right now, but I have yet to do any
> long 24hour stability runs with Realbench or various P95 tests.


Nice!
Yup afterburner and realbench don't mix well (actually it's due to luxmark and the riva tuner osd based on my exp) -- just set an exception for both realbench and luxmark then test.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> G5 was hitting 3200MHz on my Hynix kit even before the AGESA 1.0.0.6 flash


True that.

I have started with the G5 for a week then my local store posted a K7. Swapped it up with them.

3200 has never been an issue with Gigabyte on release.


----------



## Spfm

I still test memory in prime95 I can not find the right option from September that would give full stability to memory. It tests the same memory on 3466 14 14 14 28 cpu stock .3.0 once 8 hours pass once fails. increasing voltage results in even faster non running in prime95. I tried rtt but there is no cad buse in bios. What else can I do?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> I still test memory in prime95 I can not find the right option from September that would give full stability to memory. It tests the same memory on 3466 14 14 14 28 cpu stock .3.0 once 8 hours pass once fails. increasing voltage results in even faster non running in prime95. I tried rtt but there is no cad buse in bios. What else can I do?


SOC and VCore?

SOC just need a touch more. VCore needs to be raised with higher memclocks.


----------



## Spfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> SOC and VCore?
> 
> SOC just need a touch more. VCore needs to be raised with higher memclocks.


Soc was at 1.10, 1.15, 1.20. vcore is on auto because cpu I have on 3.0.


----------



## Stray_Bullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Nice!
> Yup afterburner and realbench don't mix well (actually it's due to luxmark and the riva tuner osd based on my exp) -- just set an exception for both realbench and luxmark then test.


Took your advice and ran BF1 for a stability check. I noticed right away it was acting funny. This time instead of dialing back the clock rate, I decided to up the voltage a tick. Not only did it stabilize BF1, but it also gave a more solid reading under load @ 1.225V. +0.02500. (1.212-1.224*-1.236). Getting close I recon.


----------



## Sev501

Anyone here encountered debug code 0D (zero delta) on boot up?

Heres what happened. I just did my routine clean up for the rig. Tidied up cables. Unplugged 24 pin to mobo and gpu pcie power so I can clean them. Put her all back. No boot just 0D in debug. System was running fine for months now.

Reset cmos no go... My ram config was 0 I 0 I
Removed 1 ram it booted. 0 I 0 0 but everything is default.
Put back ram 0 I 0 I and applied cpu oc. Saved and rebooted. Then applied ram oc. The settings that worked before. Rebooted. Back to no post and code 0D. Whenever I change a setting for ram in 0 I 0 I it goes to 0D and cant run xmp/oc on ram.
Strangely I 0 I 0 on ram config computer works without issue and passes all stress tests.
Is my ram or board or even processor be broken? This is the 1st time I encoutered this.

As of now computer is up and mining 3 days...

Any input will do. Thanks.

P.s. I 0 I 0. Is my rough diagram for ram in mobo.

Thanks


----------



## AlphaC

X470 Gaming 7 : 10+2 IR3553
If the heatsink has the same hole spacing, I want one.


----------



## Sev501

Ho ****! Me likey. hope they have improved the sinks on there!


----------



## mus1mus

Ugly though.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ugly though.


It is pretty ugly. My K7 has been running amazingly well so I'd like to milk it for as long as possible. Or at least until someone releases a 5+Ghz 8 or 16 core CPU for a decent price.


----------



## adanedar

Hey guys,

Been building desktops for 10 years now.

Building a new desktop with this motherboard. I think I made a mistake when buying the cpu cooler since I bought a TT Frio Silent 14 but it doesn't fit, then I saw this motherboard is only taking liquid cpu coolers?

I also bought a TT VersaH24 case, will this case fit a liquid cooling system?

I never built a liquid cooling system so why not, let's build this one for my first.

Any recomendations for cpu cooler and case? Budget is not a problem.

Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ugly though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty ugly. My K7 has been running amazingly well so I'd like to milk it for as long as possible. Or at least until someone releases a 5+Ghz 8 or 16 core CPU for a decent price.
Click to expand...

Want my 5.3 FX?


----------



## Wbroach23

So I ordered a new Motherboard not Gigabyte cause im not happy







I literally replaced everything in my pc except the MB and CPU and re installed windows before i ordered this new MB hoping it would resolve the issue but it didn't, I've literally have only had problems with the K7 since I bought it which was at release. I'm going to be super pissed if i still can't play anything for longer than and hour With the new MB before my audio starts glitching the f out meaning anything netflix, games, spotify. I've wanted to light everything on fire for like 2 weeks Lmao.


----------



## vedjo01

Audio problems on K7 are out of this world.. I had my share of it.. And i regret buying this MOBO for that sole reason..


----------



## Melcar

The audio on the K7 is alright. Not great, but better than most other onboard solutions. Still, no comparison to even a cheap Xonar from a decade ago. Both the rear and front outputs are very noisy.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stray_Bullet*
> 
> Hey guys... new to overclocking the AM4 platform and have been holding off tweaking my system until I gather a bit more information.... Hopefully you guys can answer a few of my questions, and thanks in advance. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - From what I have gathered, my 1700 should be able to push between 3.675Ghz- 3.750Ghz P95 stable on stock voltages of 1.225V, Is this realistic?
> 
> - LLC for both CPU and SOC are currently on Auto, and I have tried CPU LLC from standard to High and see no noticeable variable difference with Vdroop/voltages under load; normal?
> 
> - In regards to Ram, (TridentZ 3200 CL14) I see a lot of people using Ryzen timing checker? What exactly is this? I don't use XMP, but I did manually input the same timings provided by the profile, are these incorrect and need tweaking? I passed 1000% in HCI, so I'm kinda mixed on this one.
> 
> - I noticed that the SOC voltage increased to 1.25V when XMP enabled, I know the safe voltage range is 1.1V -1.15V, 1.2V max, so I currently have the SOC voltage set to 1.1V +0.0250V as it would not pass Realbench on Auto; question being... should SOC voltage be static or dynamic? If I am using power savings, would dynamic Voltage be correct?
> 
> -DDRVTT, from what I have read is 1/2 DRAM Voltage? Auto was 0.600V, so I upped to 0.675V which is half my rated voltage of 1.35V for these sticks, is this information correct? I also notice in SIV that my Ram voltage is anywhere between 1.368V-1.38V even though it is set to 1.35V in bios, and that the DDRVTT no matter if on Auto at 0.600V or manually at 0.675V it bounces anywhere from .869V to 1.177V?! is this normal behavior?
> 
> -Lastly, as far as bios settings go, if I want to use power saving features while oc'ed, should I have the following set?....
> -CPU Voltage = Normal 1.225V + 0.000 Dynamic
> -SOC Voltage = Normal 1.100V + 0.000 Dynamic/Static?
> -Core Performance Boost = Disabled
> -Amd Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
> -C6 Power states = Enabled
> ......Any others I should be aware of? ...And... HPET = ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping you guys can help =) Tryin my best to sift through the 321 pages here... and the 1870 something in the 1700 owners club thread to gather as much info as I can...


I have a 1700 with basically the same ram and the same board, I'm running the F4 bios and using DOCP to set timings, which seems to be stilt's safe 3200 timings.

I'm running the SOC set to 0.925v in bios which gives me just over 0.9v, and cpu is at 3.7Ghz with the voltage in Normal mode with an offset of -0.050v which gives me 1.13v at load with LLC set to turbo. For me this is fully stable with full overnight testing includng over 23000% on ram.

I run this setup with all power saving options off in the bios to avoid volts going too low at idle with the offset setting and to improve responsiveness. Also this chip is one that was tested to do 4ghz by siliconlottery, which might help it be so stable with low volts.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Also on the audio front I've never tested audio on this board, I have it disabled because I use a couple of usb dacs.


----------



## gordesky1

About the audio... So far its been fine on my end tho if running for 24/7 for weeks which i always leave my computers running and also i been mining this year. The audio will start cracking sometimes like when you click something or turning the volume down or up this is from the rear also causing some system lag.... What fixes it is restarting windows and than its fine for a weeks....

Its forsure from the realtec cause if i run Bluetooth headphones it never happens... Now im still using a older driver which im going too try a new one soon.

Other than that everything been rock solid

Edit scratch that out... does it on Bluetooth also.. seems like something is interfering...

does anyone know why the lat gets really high after couple weeks? the top line really goes too max when moving the mouse around or moving windows around. pretty sure this is why the sound is doing that for me. Like i said its fine for weeks.


Another edit... I just unplug my Logitech mouse and now i get this... 

It seems like if i plug in a Logitech mouse bang lat goes crazy with crackling.. But if i plug in a cheap gaming mouse its fine????


----------



## Sev501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> About the audio... So far its been fine on my end tho if running for 24/7 for weeks which i always leave my computers running and also i been mining this year. The audio will start cracking sometimes like when you click something or turning the volume down or up this is from the rear also causing some system lag.... What fixes it is restarting windows and than its fine for a weeks....
> 
> Its forsure from the realtec cause if i run Bluetooth headphones it never happens... Now im still using a older driver which im going too try a new one soon.
> 
> Other than that everything been rock solid
> 
> Edit scratch that out... does it on Bluetooth also.. seems like something is interfering...
> 
> does anyone know why the lat gets really high after couple weeks? the top line really goes too max when moving the mouse around or moving windows around. pretty sure this is why the sound is doing that for me. Like i said its fine for weeks.
> 
> 
> Another edit... I just unplug my Logitech mouse and now i get this...
> 
> It seems like if i plug in a Logitech mouse bang lat goes crazy with crackling.. But if i plug in a cheap gaming mouse its fine????


Haven't encountered anything like that yet aside from me cleaning the pc and then my ram settings suddenly throwing a fit.

And the longest I have it running is about 5 days.

I have a logitech g502 plugged in, no issues like yours, and have a wireless g602 working good too.

About the audio, haven't noticed those issues til I played with the smart amp setting for headphones w/c affects speakers too ! LOL

Since then, I have used these drivers from here, where others have tested. And it works good.

EDIT: I've moved over to bios f10 altho everything is working nice and cool. I miss p-states from f7b


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm maybe i need too reinstall all the Logitech drivers and software. Cause i been using my cheapo mouse all day sense than and no issues. Unless something is going wrong with my g600....


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> About the audio... So far its been fine on my end tho if running for 24/7 for weeks which i always leave my computers running and also i been mining this year. The audio will start cracking sometimes like when you click something or turning the volume down or up this is from the rear also causing some system lag.... What fixes it is restarting windows and than its fine for a weeks....
> 
> Its forsure from the realtec cause if i run Bluetooth headphones it never happens... Now im still using a older driver which im going too try a new one soon.
> 
> Other than that everything been rock solid
> 
> Edit scratch that out... does it on Bluetooth also.. seems like something is interfering...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another edit... I just unplug my Logitech mouse and now i get this...
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know why the lat gets really high after couple weeks? the top line really goes too max when moving the mouse around or moving windows around. pretty sure this is why the sound is doing that for me. Like i said its fine for weeks.
> 
> It seems like if i plug in a Logitech mouse bang lat goes crazy with crackling.. But if i plug in a cheap gaming mouse its fine????


If you never install any extra software for the mouse / kb / audio does everything just work?

I swore off installing anything but basic drivers ages ago as those software packages randomly react badly with each other and cause way more headaches than they are worth.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Hello, been checking out this thread from time to time and figured I'd contribute a bit.

The latency issue you have it typically caused by a driver. I don't remember the specific terms, but I can explain it. What happens is for what ever reason, a driver is given a higher priority above just about every other process. So even with very little processor load, the system will momentarily stop pretty much every process (system interrupt) to let the driver do its thing, then resume normal operation. I had the same issue, you have. For me the Dxgkrnl.sys latency was about a third of what you have, but storport was through the roof. I went into the device manager, uninstalled the AMD drivers for IDE/ATA/ATAPI controllers and let windows install the default Microsoft drivers. I haven't had a problem since.

You will need to find the culprit on your system, but I'd definitely start where I did. I have zero problems with the Microsoft drivers. look at the "Drivers" tab in latency monitor too and check out the highest execution column. Keep in mind the results you see may be a symptom of a larger problem (IDE/ATA/ATAPI drivers for me). The latency you see is likely just a symptom of the system interrupts, so chasing the Logitech driver in your case may not lead anywhere.

I'm running Win 10 too.


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Hello, been checking out this thread from time to time and figured I'd contribute a bit.
> 
> The latency issue you have it typically caused by a driver. I don't remember the specific terms, but I can explain it. What happens is for what ever reason, a driver is given a higher priority above just about every other process. So even with very little processor load, the system will momentarily stop pretty much every process (system interrupt) to let the driver do its thing, then resume normal operation. I had the same issue, you have. For me the Dxgkrnl.sys latency was about a third of what you have, but storport was through the roof. I went into the device manager, uninstalled the AMD drivers for IDE/ATA/ATAPI controllers and let windows install the default Microsoft drivers. I haven't had a problem since.
> 
> You will need to find the culprit on your system, but I'd definitely start where I did. I have zero problems with the Microsoft drivers. look at the "Drivers" tab in latency monitor too and check out the highest execution column. Keep in mind the results you see may be a symptom of a larger problem (IDE/ATA/ATAPI drivers for me). The latency you see is likely just a symptom of the system interrupts, so chasing the Logitech driver in your case may not lead anywhere.
> 
> I'm running Win 10 too.


THIS.
Audio works fine even on Linux since forever, you guys have some drivers issue.


----------



## Spfm

Is there no voltage drop at LLC High?
Because I heard that they do not appear on Turbo?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> Is there no voltage drop at LLC High?
> Because I heard that they do not appear on Turbo?


Hard to tell without using a multimeter, software readings done via IO chips are not that accurate.
Anyway, using an aggressive load line calibration setting is discouraged because of voltage spikes.


----------



## Spfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> Hard to tell without using a multimeter, software readings done via IO chips are not that accurate.
> Anyway, using an aggressive load line calibration setting is discouraged because of voltage spikes.


1. For me at LLC High, with a rigid voltage of 1.375V, it went from 76-78C at the first and second test, max 1.39v min 1.34v, with the third test max 1.38V min 1.33V.
I wonder if it is better to give Turbo a constant voltage of 1.36V or better High and 1.37V A maybe LLC Auto and only constant voltage?

2. During the test in prime I even started the game and it was not running but at 1.36V on LLC High with the game turned on during the prime95 test was non running is the rule that the voltage should be 2x higher than that on which error is 1x enough?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> 1. For me at LLC High, with a rigid voltage of 1.375V, it went from 76-78C at the first and second test, max 1.39v min 1.34v, with the third test max 1.38V min 1.33V.
> I wonder if it is better to give Turbo a constant voltage of 1.36V or better High and 1.37V A maybe LLC Auto and only constant voltage?
> 
> 2. During the test in prime I even started the game and it was not running but at 1.36V on LLC High with the game turned on during the prime95 test was non running is the rule that the voltage should be 2x higher than that on which error is 1x enough?


If those voltage readings comes from software they are not that reliable, there is a certain margin of error and rounding is done by I/O chips.
I don't know exactly how things are implemented in this gigabyte but I remember someone from AMD or Asus stating that on the Crosshair hero margin of error for software readings is around 0.02 Volt, I expect it to be very similar here with our board.
I personally use LLC normal or auto to avoid voltage spikes, it is better for the CPU and also for the motherboard itself.


----------



## Spfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> I personally use LLC normal or auto to avoid voltage spikes, it is better for the CPU and also for the motherboard itself.


1. But when we have an LLC for automatic it is safer than let's say a turbo?
I thought that then the motherboard can set itself for a moment on Extreme while being in automatic mode.

2. Without overclocking the RAM, the CPU spins at low temperature, but as we set the memory to 3466, the CPU needs a lot of Volt and unfortunately, but the maximum temperature is reached in prime95 80C. Is not it too high?

Maybe I'll try on the LLC on the automatic mode as you say.

3. When we test prime and turn on the game it's normal that there may be a "non running" error. If it's stable then even the game should not disturb it?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> 1. But when we have an LLC for automatic it is safer than let's say a turbo?
> I thought that then the motherboard can set itself for a moment on Extreme while being in automatic mode.
> 
> 2. Without overclocking the RAM, the CPU spins at low temperature, but as we set the memory to 3466, the CPU needs a lot of Volt and unfortunately, but the maximum temperature is reached in prime95 80C. Is not it too high?
> 
> Maybe I'll try on the LLC on the automatic mode as you say.
> 
> 3. When we test prime and turn on the game it's normal that there may be a "non running" error. If it's stable then even the game should not disturb it?


1. LLC auto means that the standard (as in lowest) level of load line calibration is applied, you can check that with every hardware monitoring software.

2. That is normal, memory overclocking affects other things also, like Infinity Fabric BUS.
CPu temperature 80° C during winter is very high, I would rethink my overclock if I were you or alternatively get a better cooling solution.

3. I don't remember prime95 ever giving me "non running error".
Is there enough free RAM to run the game while prime95 is also running? The error might be caused by something else other than CPU instability.


----------



## Spfm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafio*
> 
> CPu temperature 80° C during winter is very high, I would rethink my overclock if I were you or alternatively get a better cooling solution.


CPU 1.375V
LLC Turbo: Max 1.416V
SOC: 1.15V
Cooling: Fortis3 v2

This is during the 8 hour test in prime95:



Maybe at LLC Auto there will be more V min and less max and the temperature will be lower or not the minimum / average only maximal.?


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spfm*
> 
> CPU 1.375V
> LLC Turbo: Max 1.416V
> SOC: 1.15V
> Cooling: Fortis3 v2
> 
> This is during the 8 hour test in prime95:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe at LLC Auto there will be more V min and less max and the temperature will be lower or not the minimum / average only maximal.?


I highly doubt using a different LLC setting can help you obtain a lower CPU temperature.


----------



## iNeri

I measured this board with a cheap MM







if i recall well 1.388 V on bios give 1.39 V on MM with IBT AVX load and LLC turbo, this at socket.

Let me serch the post.

There you go:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Guys, in case your wondering how much v shoot have LLC turbo here is it::
> 
> 
> 
> Multimeter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least match with VID in HWinfo...The problem is at load its goes crazy with vdroop wich its not happening on the MM. Its seem that this value ignoresw the LLC configured:
> 
> 
> 
> For SVi2 value its out of the way on this mobo... 1.35 mV no way on socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSOC have a little droop, i have 1.175 V. As you can see on MM its 1.16 V this match with HWinfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this was measured from socket. I will try to get a better MM and compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios F7b


----------



## papasmurf211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sev501*
> 
> Ho ****! Me likey. hope they have improved the sinks on there!


you mean they have heatsinks


----------



## mafio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> I measured this board with a cheap MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i recall well 1.388 V on bios give 1.39 V on MM with IBT AVX load and LLC turbo, this at socket.
> 
> Let me serch the post.
> 
> There you go:


Thanks for reposting, I must have missed it.
The issue with voltage spikes is that they are hard to measure, with a multimeter you can easily check idle and load voltage, spikes not so much.
Vdrop is there for a reason, and a good one: to prevent voltage from exceeding specifications during idle to load (and vice versa) switches.
This is a very good article explaining the phenomenon way better than I did here: https://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
I prefer a slightly higher idle voltage (I use C&Q so it does not matter anyway) if that means avoiding voltage spikes during load changes.


----------



## spurdy

*4x 8GB @ 3200MHz CAS 14 with just 0.900v vSOC?*

Hey all. I'm running my new upgrade build with the K7, an 1800X, and 4x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 C14. I'm on F7a BIOS right now, as I wasn't liking the excessive auto overvolt on vcore with F10.

I've not explored any overclocking yet, though I do have the CPU on water cooling thanks to an EK Fluid Gaming A240 kit (my first foray into water cooling of any kind after 20 years of building PCs.) I'm trying to get a solid handle on all the new options for the platform, as well as see how power efficient I can get the stock configuration, before I start pushing.

Anyway, I'm curious about my experiences with RAM and the SOC voltage.

I noticed that using the XMP profile for the memory, while it works fine, BIOS F7a on auto sets vSOC to 1.250v or so. I don't like creating unneeded heat and wasting power, so I explored a bit and was able to pull it back manually all the way down to 0.900v with complete stability (Memtest86+ for 12+ hrs). This is only slightly higher than the ~0.875v that auto sets when not using the XMP profile and running the RAM at 2133. RAM voltage using the XMP profile is reported at 1.38v, so not much above the defined 1.35v.

Is this sort of situation unusual? I've read of many folks needing vSOC well past 1.00v to get ~3200 speeds stable, not to mention while running 4 DIMMs. Did I win the silicon lottery as far as my 1800X's SOC is concerned, or does Ryzen just really like Samsung B-die memory that well?

Cheers, and thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## VeritronX

My 1700 is running the non rgb version of that ram with docp on and 0.925v soc set in bios (F4) perfectly fine.. I think it's mainly 3333 and 3466mhz settings that need more soc with this ram, other ram needs more.


----------



## Sev501

My 1700x with Trident Z Hynix M-Dies needed 1.15v on VSoC to pass HCI mem test and GSAT @3200 cl 16, lower that that I get errors.


----------



## VeritronX

Sev501 said:


> My 1700x with Trident Z Hynix M-Dies needed 1.15v on VSoC to pass HCI mem test and GSAT @3200 cl 16, lower that that I get errors.


Mine was with 2x8gb samsung b-die at 3200C14 with 0.9v actual on soc and 1.33v on ram, over 23000% tested in ram test.


----------



## Melcar

*Gigabyte Gaming-K7 lm-sensor configuration*

For those of you using this board on Linux. Got around to properly setting up lm-sensors on my K7. OS is Kubuntu 17.10 with as of now a 4.14.15 kernel.

1. Compile the latest it87 module and load it to your system.
A. Download new it87 
B. Extract downloaded files into a work directory and cd into it with a terminal
C. Compile​


Code:


     i. make clean
    ii. make
   iii. sudo make install

2. Load the new module


Code:


    i. in a terminal type "sudo modprobe it87" (no quotes)

3. Make sure the sensors are working by running "sensors" in the terminal


Code:


    i. type "sensors" in a terminal (no quotes)

4. Create a special config. file so the sensors display properly with names and correct values



Code:


# Create /etc/sensors.d/GA-AX370-GAMING-K7.conf and paste

chip "it8792-isa-*"
    label in0 "CPU Vcore"
    label in1 "DDR Vtt A/B"
    label in2 "Chipset Core"
    label in4 "CPU Vdd18"
    label in5 "DDR Vpp A/B"

    compute in5 @ * (208/125), @ / (208/125)

    set in0_min 0.35
    set in0_max 1.45
    set in1_min 1.1 / 2
    set in1_max 1.6 / 2
    set in2_min 1.05 * 0.95
    set in2_max 1.05 * 1.05
    set in4_min 1.8 * 0.97
    set in4_max 1.8 * 1.03
    set in5_min 2.5 * 0.95
    set in5_max 2.5 * 1.05
    set in7_min 3.3 * 0.97
    set in7_max 3.3 * 1.03

    label temp1 "PCIe X8"
    label temp2 "EC_temp 2"
    label temp3 "System 2"

    label fan1 "SYS5 fan/pump"
    label fan2 "SYS6 fan/pump"
    label fan3 "SYS4 fan"

    set fan1_min 300
    set fan2_min 300
    set fan3_min 300

    ignore in0
    ignore in3
    ignore in6
    ignore intrusion0

chip "it8686-isa-*"
    label in0 "CPU Vcore"
    label in1 "+3.3V"
    label in2 "+12V"
    label in3 "+5V"
    label in4 "Vcore SOC"
    label in5 "CPU Vddp"
    label in6 "DRAM A/B"

    compute in1 @ * (33/20), @ / (33/20)
    compute in2 @ * (120/20), @ / (120/20)
    compute in3 @ * (50/20), @ / (50/20)

    set in0_min 0.35
    set in0_max 1.45
    set in1_min 3.3 * 0.97
    set in1_max 3.3 * 1.03
    set in2_min 12 * 0.97
    set in2_max 12 * 1.03
    set in3_min 5 * 0.97
    set in3_max 5 * 1.03
    set in4_min 0.9
    set in4_max 1.26
    set in5_min 0.9 * 0.95
    set in5_max 0.9 * 1.05
    set in6_min 1.1
    set in6_max 1.6

    label temp1 "System 1"
    label temp2 "Chipset"
    label temp3 "CPU"
    label temp4 "PCIe X16"
    label temp5 "VRM MOS"
    label temp6 "EC_temp 1"

    compute temp3 @ + 10, @ - 10

    label fan1 "CPU fan"
    label fan2 "SYS1 fan"
    label fan3 "SYS2 fan"
    label fan4 "SYS3 fan"
    label fan5 "CPUOPT fan"

    set fan1_min 300
    set fan2_min 300
    set fan3_min 300
    set fan4_min 300
    set fan5_min 300

    ignore in7
    ignore in8
    ignore intrusion0

5. Add the new module to /etc/modules so it auto-loads on next reboot


Code:


    i. add "it87" (no quotes) to the end of the file and save

It's rather straight forward. Only thing is that you have to compile and load a new it87 module every time you upgrade kernels. Oh, and make sure to comment/edit out or remove the lines about fan minimum warnings, otherwise you will be greeted with warnings on next reboot.

Currently I'm using psensors to display everything. Note that running sensors-detect still reports nothing for some reason. Just make sure to load the it87 module and everything should work properly, however.











it87 module https://github.com/groeck/it87
Gaming5 sensor config. https://github.com/groeck/it87/issues/16#issuecomment-357402061


----------



## Atomfix

New F20 BIOS is released.

Enjoy.

http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/BIOS/?C=M;O=D


----------



## iNeri

Atomfix said:


> New F20 BIOS is released.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/BIOS/?C=M;O=D


On the official Giga forum they said that P-STATES are working again. Nice.


----------



## 66racer

Man I am too nervous to touch another BIOS update on this board. F6 or F7a basically bricked the board. Boot issues and such even at stock, put her in storage and before I filed an RMA claim I tried F10 and she has been working great again. 

BUT I have an impulse to always be on the latest BIOS on all my boards lol


----------



## Atomfix

66racer said:


> Man I am too nervous to touch another BIOS update on this board. F6 or F7a basically bricked the board. Boot issues and such even at stock, put her in storage and before I filed an RMA claim I tried F10 and she has been working great again.
> 
> BUT I have an impulse to always be on the latest BIOS on all my boards lol


Give the F20 BIOS a go. Flash in the BIOS with Q-Flash.

Works a treat with my K5 board, P-State overclocking finally works.


----------



## Spfm

Bios F20 helps in OC CPU / RAM or is it just an update of Zen +?


----------



## Sev501

F20 boots my hynix xmp but not stable. It's missing a couple of options bank group swap and others

The p-states are back tho. 
I'm going to play with it see of it can go stable. If not back to f7b or f10.


----------



## TripleTurbo

Very good news, having proper p-state integration in this bios iteration. Going to flash and see how she operates. Anyone taken her for a run care to enlighten us on results thus far?


----------



## inserf1

@66racer Isnt that why we have dual BIOSes? 

Flashed last night, seems fine so far (but only abit of testing) previous OC still works (3.85/3333 CL 14)

Seems like BankGroupSwap is done automatically, or BankGroupSwap Alt is enabled by default, but hidden again

CadBus etc are now under Memory timings 

Only thing for me I've noticed, previously I disabled GearDown and set Command 1T, if I set both as before, wont post, if i leave GearDownMode as Auto (Enabled) its fine, benches pretty much the same as before

New RAM dividers to play with, never got 3466 stable before, havent tried yet with F20, 3400 may be a option


----------



## inserf1

> Flashed last night, seems fine so far (but only abit of testing) previous OC still works (3.85/3333 CL 14)
> 
> New RAM dividers to play with, never got 3466 stable before, havent tried yet with F20, 3400 may be a option


Some rework required, failing to pass IBT atm... with previous 3333 settings

And unsurprisingly failing at faster speeds too, fairly sure that has nothing to do with the mobo or the BIOS, just the silicon/RAM lottery


----------



## Whatisthisfor

inserf1 said:


> @66racerFlashed last night, seems fine so far (but only abit of testing) previous OC still works (3.85/3333 CL 14)
> 
> Seems like BankGroupSwap is done automatically, or BankGroupSwap Alt is enabled by default, but hidden again
> 
> CadBus etc are now under Memory timings
> 
> Only thing for me I've noticed, previously I disabled GearDown and set Command 1T, if I set both as before, wont post, if i leave GearDownMode as Auto (Enabled) its fine, benches pretty much the same as before
> 
> New RAM dividers to play with, never got 3466 stable before, havent tried yet with F20, 3400 may be a option


Looks like they improved the memory compatibility: I could only get system run stable with 3333 before. Now with F20 3400 runs stable @CL14, 3466 and 1533 were almost stable after setting CL to 18, but i encountered crashes while gaming (game crashed, not system), I could even boot 3600 but it was completely unstable (Windows did not start several times and had several bluescreens).


----------



## Melcar

Does it usually reboot on its own when the BIOS flash completes (Q-Flash)? I don't recall from the last time I flashed. It was about 85% done, and I went to attend another PC for a minute, then I heard my PC reboot. Apparently the flash went well, but it scared me for a sec.


----------



## pax256

If I remove xmp (wont boot 3600) things still stay on auto cant change any values in this bios in classic view... in easy view it allows oc tuner ram changes but nothing above 2133 works. Also fans run to max and hwinfo says all cores are at 1.55v. Any quick fixes? I went back to F6 after that...


----------



## Sev501

Melcar said:


> Does it usually reboot on its own when the BIOS flash completes (Q-Flash)? I don't recall from the last time I flashed. It was about 85% done, and I went to attend another PC for a minute, then I heard my PC reboot. Apparently the flash went well, but it scared me for a sec.


It does auto reboot with a 5 sec countdown once the flash completes (even on older fw's).


----------



## Melcar

Sev501 said:


> It does auto reboot with a 5 sec countdown once the flash completes (even on older fw's).



Okay, good. Another thing. Anyone's cold boot times increased? Turning on the PC from 0 to the first BIOS beep code now takes like 5 sec, when it used to be like less than 2 sec. Does not bother me, just something I noticed after flashing.


----------



## jediJo90

Hey quick question. I have a Corsair h100i v2 and I need disable the cpu fan header in the bio so I can control it from Corsair link. I've tried everything. Any ideas??

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Melcar

jediJo90 said:


> Hey quick question. I have a Corsair h100i v2 and I need disable the cpu fan header in the bio so I can control it from Corsair link. I've tried everything. Any ideas??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Doesn't the Corsair software override the control?


----------



## jediJo90

Melcar said:


> Doesn't the Corsair software override the control?


It won't take over no matter what I do

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sev501

Melcar said:


> Okay, good. Another thing. Anyone's cold boot times increased? Turning on the PC from 0 to the first BIOS beep code now takes like 5 sec, when it used to be like less than 2 sec. Does not bother me, just something I noticed after flashing.


I've noticed that it cycles thru more codes now on post.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

3400 is now working without problems. CPU offset voltage seems to be not working. I did set it to -0.1V and still got 1.5V peaks even with LLC set to "low".


----------



## mafio

Whatisthisfor said:


> 3400 is now working without problems. CPU offset voltage seems to be not working. I did set it to -0.1V and still got 1.5V peaks even with LLC set to "low".


VCORE offset is working fine here.
All in all this new BIOS looks good, new agesa, new memory multipliers.


----------



## wingman99

mafio said:


> VCORE offset is working fine here.
> All in all this new BIOS looks good, new agesa, new memory multipliers.


What are the new memory multipliers?


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys on BIOS F10 here and trying to dial in fan speeds on the CPU header with a Fractal s36 aio (the new model). It seems like it just doesnt like coming off the minimum speed setting but if in bios and manually change the minimum the cooler responds linear so I think the issue is the mobo. I changed the update frequencies in BIOS and through the app but no luck. A bit worried to update to BIOS F20 as I just got the board working again from a bad bios update on the last BIOS before f10.

Anyone have any weird fan control issues?


----------



## jediJo90

66racer said:


> Hey guys on BIOS F10 here and trying to dial in fan speeds on the CPU header with a Fractal s36 aio (the new model). It seems like it just doesnt like coming off the minimum speed setting but if in bios and manually change the minimum the cooler responds linear so I think the issue is the mobo. I changed the update frequencies in BIOS and through the app but no luck. A bit worried to update to BIOS F20 as I just got the board working again from a bad bios update on the last BIOS before f10.
> 
> Anyone have any weird fan control issues?


I had the same problem with a Corsair aio except neither the app or the bios would bring my pump up to full speed. In the app on the basic fan settings where there's those 4 basic profiles I selected the full speed profile so all the headers where at full speed including my pump. Then I went into my Corsair app and put all the other fans back to where I like them and left the CPU fan header alone, saved the profile and deleted the rest. That's the only thing that worked for me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatisthisfor

mafio said:


> VCORE offset is working fine here.
> All in all this new BIOS looks good, new agesa, new memory multipliers.


I have a 1800x and even with -0,1V offset i see in HWInfo64, that the voltage maxes out at 1,5 V at 4099MHZ. Weird.


----------



## tintreach

I need some recommendations on RAM for this board.


----------



## inserf1

tintreach said:


> I need some recommendations on RAM for this board.


Same for all Ryzens it still seems, B-Die, look out for 3200 with CL14, normally a good indicator its going to be B-Die

Not (when i lasted looked) on the QVL, i use G. Skill's Trident-Z (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)


----------



## THUMPer1

inserf1 said:


> Same for all Ryzens it still seems, B-Die, look out for 3200 with CL14, normally a good indicator its going to be B-Die
> 
> Not (when i lasted looked) on the QVL, i use G. Skill's Trident-Z (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)


I use the same. From day one I could run rated RAM speed.


----------



## Sev501

How is everyone's experience with the f20 bios.

For the luck of me it can run the cursed hynix m-dies xmp off boot but not stable when stressing. Played with the timings and even tried the use of the DRAM calculator but I just lost patience (tweaking and testing.) I rolled back to f7b (and been stable since) on my 2nd bios and left f20 on the other as a back up incase I wanted to tweak again.

I just like to keep my things up to date. But guess it got the better of me, patience wise lol.
(HCI mem test, GSAT).


----------



## jediJo90

Team group t-force dark pro 16gb kit is $202 after 15% off on Newegg. They're c14, 14, 14, 31. Samsung b-die. 3200mhz. It's an awesome kit that can be overclocked past the stock clocks with a little tweaking. Got it to 3333mhz with stock timing and auto voltage. Im sure these can be pushed a lot further. Team group is way underrated and can run with the best of them. Have had many team group kits with mostly Intel builds but have this kit inside my ryzen build currently and it's killer. Never once had an issue and they have a lifetime warranty. This sale probably won't last long.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jediJo90

jediJo90 said:


> Team group t-force dark pro 16gb kit is $202 after 15% off on Newegg. They're c14, 14, 14, 31. Samsung b-die. 3200mhz. It's an awesome kit that can be overclocked past the stock clocks with a little tweaking. Got it to 3333mhz with stock timing and auto voltage. Im sure these can be pushed a lot further. Team group is way underrated and can run with the best of them. Have had many team group kits with mostly Intel builds but have this kit inside my ryzen build currently and it's killer. Never once had an issue and they have a lifetime warranty. This sale probably won't last long.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820313712

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sev501

jediJo90 said:


> Team group t-force dark pro 16gb kit is $202 after 15% off on Newegg. They're c14, 14, 14, 31. Samsung b-die. 3200mhz. It's an awesome kit that can be overclocked past the stock clocks with a little tweaking. Got it to 3333mhz with stock timing and auto voltage. Im sure these can be pushed a lot further. Team group is way underrated and can run with the best of them. Have had many team group kits with mostly Intel builds but have this kit inside my ryzen build currently and it's killer. Never once had an issue and they have a lifetime warranty. This sale probably won't last long.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nice catch!

Yeah, they're definitely underrated but they are top notch in performance too (depending on the kit you get).

It's one of the good kits here in our country. G.skill/corsair and this one, oh and a few kingston kits too.


----------



## jediJo90

Sev501 said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> Yeah, they're definitely underrated but they are top notch in performance too (depending on the kit you get).
> 
> It's one of the good kits here in our country. G.skill/corsair and this one, oh and a few kingston kits too.


Which hynix kit do you have?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sev501

jediJo90 said:


> Which hynix kit do you have?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


At the time the am4 platform was released I jump ship (nobody had ideas yet for good ram kits at that time). 

I bought the G.Skill Trident Z non rgb 2x8 gb cl 16 kits. That was the only thing available at that time here with an affordable price.


----------



## ChrisB17

Random (probably dumb) question. Anyone who has this board. Is it normal for the ram clips to be loose? I noticed it today on a friend's k7 and told him I'd ask. Thanks in advance.


----------



## iNeri

ChrisB17 said:


> Random (probably dumb) question. Anyone who has this board. Is it normal for the ram clips to be loose? I noticed it today on a friend's k7 and told him I'd ask. Thanks in advance.


Nop, not normal. Mine's are tigh. Same on the Taichi and Prime pro.


----------



## ChrisB17

The ram and slots aren't loose. The thumb clips just move loosely out of the box.


----------



## LBear

Upgraded to F20 Bios running my previous OC and all is good. CPU at 9.25(p-state) ram running at 3200mhz CL14. Was able to get 3400mhz stable at CL14


----------



## jediJo90

Upgraded to f20 and my ram clips are no longer loose. This is great! Thanks Gigabyte!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisB17

Damn I'll have to try that!


----------



## Hyp69

Hey !

Since a few days I have very bad performance when Streaming with OBS in Twitch. Everything was great before : 1080p @60FPS

Everything is ok when I play games or bench my computer. But when I stream with OBS I have some "lags" in twitch, not in game. No frames loss. I can't understand why. I try to record with OBS some videos played by VLC and the result is the same. I have this problem with or without OC.

I can't understand why. Problem is still here with my ram set to 2100 or 3200. I become crazy and think about sell everything and rebuy a new computer.. I try to upgrade to the latest bios F21 but problem still here.

MEMTEST OK 3 Pass. New install of Windows on another SSD, still the problem.

I believe the aorus is the problem, maybe my Ryzen..

Excuse my english.. If anyone can help, THANKS ! 

Ryzen 1700X
Aorus Gaming K7
GTX 1080TI Aorus Extreme 
Gskill 2x8Go F4-3200C14D-16GVR
Le Grand Macho RT
Seasonic 1200W Platinum
BIOS F21


----------



## BramSLI1

Hyp69 said:


> Hey !
> 
> Since a few days I have very bad performance when Streaming with OBS in Twitch. Everything was great before : 1080p @60FPS
> 
> Everything is ok when I play games or bench my computer. But when I stream with OBS I have some "lags" in twitch, not in game. No frames loss. I can't understand why. I try to record with OBS some videos played by VLC and the result is the same. I have this problem with or without OC.
> 
> I can't understand why. Problem is still here with my ram set to 2100 or 3200. I become crazy and think about sell everything and rebuy a new computer.. I try to upgrade to the latest bios F21 but problem still here.
> 
> MEMTEST OK 3 Pass. New install of Windows on another SSD, still the problem.
> 
> I believe the aorus is the problem, maybe my Ryzen..
> 
> Excuse my english.. If anyone can help, THANKS !
> 
> Ryzen 1700X
> Aorus Gaming K7
> GTX 1080TI Aorus Extreme
> Gskill 2x8Go F4-3200C14D-16GVR
> Le Grand Macho RT
> Seasonic 1200W Platinum
> BIOS F21


Check your Internet connection. That's what it sounds like to me if you're not noticing the issue in-game.


----------



## Hyp69

I already checked the connection, everything is fine. Like I said I tried to record (not stream) some VLC video in my SSD with OBS (display capture) and the problem is the same.

Same problem with Xsplit by the way.

Ping 8.8.8.8 all day no loss and look that : 










I will lose my hair 

*EDIT : 

If I enable Core performance boost without OC the problem is gone. If I disable it (with no OC), problem is here. what the f.. ?

When I OC this option is disable by default right ? So that's where my problems are. What can I do ?*


----------



## BramSLI1

Sorry, Hyp69. I missed that you also tried just recording and got the same result. Check you background processes and try rolling back your GPU driver. I hope you're able to find the cause.


----------



## Hyp69

No problem 

I have edit my post :



> EDIT :
> 
> If I enable Core performance boost without OC the problem is gone. If I disable it (with no OC), problem is here. what the f.. ?
> 
> When I OC this option is disable by default right ? So that's where my problems are. What can I do ?


Do you have an idea ?


----------



## BramSLI1

No, I'm sorry. I don't have any idea what's causing that. I've never heard of that before. Hopefully someone else here has seen something similar and knows how to resolve it.


----------



## jediJo90

Any difference in f21 uefi? Or just added microcode?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LBear

Anyone test the F22 bios released yesterday?


----------



## mus1mus

How are you guys?

Haven't been here lately due to ocn being a complete pita. 

Any good thing about the latest BIOS(es)? Been trying the CH6 and getting 4 Hynix Sticks to work at 3200C14-15-15-1T 32GB. 
I might test the K7 but any hint which BIOS is best would help.


----------



## mafio

Latest ones seem good, they also added some new memory multipliers and updated AGESA.
Considering the last month Meltdown/Spectre fiasco these new AGESA might also have some security fixes in place.
F22 is what I would use.


----------



## ysfm17

Hi

Cpu , Ryzen 1800X
G.Skill : F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
32 GB
3200MHz
Latency 14-14-14-34

everything is working great on F10 Bios, with XMP enabled

But with F20s Bios, With XMP , the Rams only work at 3000MHZ or less

if I exceed that, or keep it auto which should work at 3200MHz, they won't go to those speeds.

they only work at 2133MHz, why is that??

Gigabyte told me that I don't need to to use F20 as long as am using 1800X
and anything more than 2666MHZ consider as overclocking.

I really don't understand that, I though newer Bios should make the mother board more stable and compatible?

so I shall stick to the F10 and wait till one day a new Bios will make them work again with no issues

Or update the Bios and just use my Rams on 3000MHz?

or is there other way to make them work without enabling XMP


----------



## Space0

Yes it is good. World of difference from F2


----------



## akama

Anybody got any good news about F22b bios?

Tried F20 bios atm, cant run the XMP profile on my RAM,but its good at 3000MHz atm which is a bonus


----------



## akama

Another bonus with the F20 bios for me has been that the BCLK is OCing itself even when I've turned it off in the bios.

So its boosting my core clock to 4,062MHz and then my RAM to 3124MHz which is nice without pushing the vcore which is at 1.36v from previous OC.


----------



## CryWin

No amount of messing with settings and reinstalling drivers will make a microphone work with this thing for me...


----------



## VeritronX

I've been using the Audio Technica 3.5mm to usb adapter for years, it works better than any motherboard I've tried with microphones.. It actually powers them properly so you don't need any gain. Has good quality sound output too, with configurabe mic pass though to headphones, and soft mute and volume adjust buttons with leds for if mic is muted.


----------



## Melcar

The board's audio works "fine" for me. That is, as well as integrated audio can work anyways. Font panel does not work in Linux, still have to figure that one out. Seems to be an issue with Pulseaudio.
Output quality wise, it matches my old Xonar DX, with a bit more bass and higher volume due to the amplifier. The input is a bit crappy in comparison to the DX. Best to get a separate sound device if to plan to use a mic often.
The main problem with the board's audio seems to be lack of proper shielding. That's 100% Giga's fault. I mean, it's not bad, more like in the "acceptable" range, but you do get feedback from nearby devices from time to time.


----------



## AlphaC

I didn't really notice this board was the G5 until today:
https://www.hwcooling.net/en/test-of-chewing-gums-3-arctic-and-thermal-grizzly-minus-pads/2/

It's the heatsink surface area that's the issue. The pads only dropped 5°C at VRM sensor.


----------



## Spfm

What has changed since the bios F10 to F22b in Ryzen 1700?


----------



## 1usmus

Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 f22b mod bios -> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...tly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard-4.html



Spfm said:


> What has changed since the bios F10 to F22b in Ryzen 1700?


The calibration of the data buses has been changed and the power system has been reworked (there is unofficial information that dLTO is enabled for cores (per-core freq / voltage) .


----------



## akama

Heya, I've just started to tinker with pstates. 

I got it to overclock to 3.95GHz when in use and to underclock to 2GHz when in idle, but the vcore is still 1.38v on both load/idle.

I'm using a dynamic offset value

Anybody got some idea why the vcore isnt lowering while idle?


----------



## Dokoram

@Melcar

try this page for fixing front panel pulseaudio issue

https://frdmtoplay.com/gigabyte-front-panel-audio-with-linux/


----------



## Melcar

Dokoram said:


> @*Melcar*
> 
> try this page for fixing front panel pulseaudio issue
> 
> https://frdmtoplay.com/gigabyte-front-panel-audio-with-linux/



Yeah, I found that exact same guide a few weeks ago. Front panel audio works now, headphones and mic. Went back with the Xonar DX however. The audio codecs (front and back) on my board are just not shielded properly. GPU operations cause audible feedback and even LAN traffic causes noise. Damn ridiculous really. Shame too, because the codecs sound really good as far as integrated audio goes.


----------



## Superbegita

Spfm said:


> What has changed since the bios F10 to F22b in Ryzen 1700?


Hummm much things i have to say

Between else what told my vee and ..the support of 4 dimms (and i mean 4 dimms well overclocked).

Guys have some nbews about the future BIOS incoming no? Look like ASRock had already send his update for the Pinnacle Ridge ^^


----------



## Superbegita

Hi guys ! ..well welll well..so ? No news yet for the last BIOS? the one for being able to run Pinnacle Ridge processor.

I wish to you all to have a nice day and keep going. (i am french so..if i made some mistakes it's "normal" my apologies by advance ^^)


----------



## akama

They removed F22b from their website but now there is a version called F22 instead, anybody got some info what they changed?


----------



## Sev501

akama said:


> They removed F22b from their website but now there is a version called F22 instead, anybody got some info what they changed?


Aside from AGESA 1.0.0.1, I've noticed in advanced options for cpu, there's also an option for power supply idle?! Beside c6 and c&q.

Haven't done any testing yet. Just flashed it to back up BIOS.


----------



## Superbegita

akama said:


> They removed F22b from their website but now there is a version called F22 instead, anybody got some info what they changed?


Yup i just noticed that well no later that yesterday when i have flashed it

Hummm for now nothing to add except i still maintain my ram at 3533Mhz..BUT i have let it in Safe mode in CAS14 for now. I 'just waiting to receive ùmy future AX470 Gaming 7 Wifi from Gigabyte and Ryzen R7 2700X


----------



## akama

Still cant get it to downvolt even with the new F22 bios ..

I've tried with bios F7b, F20, F22b and F22 with all different powerplan settings.

Hard enabled on Cool&Quiet and global c-state control, and disabled on XFR auto boost.

The cpu will downvolt at default settings and when I activate pstates, but as soon as I change the FID value in P0 and nothing else it refuses to downvolt, but it will downclock just fine..

And another issue is that with dynamic vcore/offset it doesnt downclock or downvolt at all. 

Guess this was the last time I bought anything from gigabyte, been buying motherboard continuously from them since early 2000s but since this lack of support and not even responding in their forums.. thats it


----------



## wingman99

akama said:


> Still cant get it to downvolt even with the new F22 bios ..
> 
> I've tried with bios F7b, F20, F22b and F22 with all different powerplan settings.
> 
> Hard enabled on Cool&Quiet and global c-state control, and disabled on XFR auto boost.
> 
> The cpu will downvolt at default settings and when I activate pstates, but as soon as I change the FID value in P0 and nothing else it refuses to downvolt, but it will downclock just fine..
> 
> And another issue is that with dynamic vcore/offset it doesnt downclock or downvolt at all.
> 
> Guess this was the last time I bought anything from gigabyte, been buying motherboard continuously from them since early 2000s but since this lack of support and not even responding in their forums.. thats it


Give the e support a try they will test your settings in there lab to see if there is a problem if you requests them to do it.


----------



## Neokolzia

I still haven't touched my bios since I think F5-F6? 

I just settled in with a 3.975 Mhz and gave up on 4.0 stable. As AVX loads would cause it to crash regardless, Think thats what it is at least. Whatever Handbrake encoding is.

Otherwise I run my system 24/7, and uptime is in the 2-3 months at a time, only restarting to do windows updates, zero bluescreens or system locks.


If any of these Bios Updates Fixes compatibility with my Memory I'd love that, the LED stuff on it at least.

Could be software side on Gskill still, issue is it overwrites the same file that Gigabyte uses to manage its board LED's, that and when I've tried to change the Memory LED"s only 1 of the sticks changes other one doesn't react at all back when I tried nearly a year ago now.


----------



## Superbegita

Hi guys ! SO about the next future release of BIOS AGESA ? The one following: 1.0.0.2 for Pinnacle Ridge ? I have heard that it's has been release for some motherboards..but for us huu? 

Thans by advance !


----------



## maxmix65

Superbegita said:


> Yup i just noticed that well no later that yesterday when i have flashed it
> 
> Hummm for now nothing to add except i still maintain my ram at 3533Mhz..BUT i have let it in Safe mode in CAS14 for now. I 'just waiting to receive ùmy future AX470 Gaming 7 Wifi from Gigabyte and Ryzen R7 2700X


Why change motherboard?
New ryzen works well on gaming 5
My tests with ryzen 2700x are on youtube
happy Easter


----------



## Superbegita

maxmix65 said:


> Why change motherboard?
> New ryzen works well on gaming 5
> My tests with ryzen 2700x are on youtube
> happy Easter


HU? Wai just a sec...You...are...wait a second i will be back

Humm in fact i am going to receive some hardware soon and it includes both Gigabyte AX470 Gaming 7 (Wifi) and the 2700X it's for that ^^ 

Are you the one ..made this ? (just wondering see i have saw it not later than...this morning. It's afternoon in France here).

This huu one ?


----------



## Superbegita

Humm well so ..i belive you we will say ^^

Huu just letting me know ONE thing..what is the most..well ..maximum overclockyou have been being able to reach ? 4.4ghz is true isn't it?

And for what i wanted to ask you... have you succedd to reach completely stable at well..4.5ghz?

In fact i have heard some ..thing about a hiddence frequency who will be only achieving ona a (and only) chipsets X470/B450...thank to the XFR 2 but not only the normal but the Enhanced version who could granted some ..superior overclock again (above the expected limits on X370/B350 for being correct).

Some times i still believe that the add power supply for 8 pins cpu are not here for make some fun ..we are going to say. (they are here for supporting beyons . 4.4ghz?) 

I told you because i have a Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7...

I must receive in a few time my exemplary to Gaming 7 (still X470) and a 2700X.

Ah i was going to forget my mistake ! Of course thanks to you by advance and have a nice day ! ^^

Ooops ! Ah yeah anbother quesiton about ram...what is the best you can actually do on this ? I know by experience and testing that the Gaming 5 supporting officially max 3200Mhz sticks.

What yours first impressions by the way?


----------



## maxmix65

Yes I am...
Test in default-auto max mhz 4370mhz
I have to study well how to get off with the voltage
My ryzen 1700 is different
The voltage drops if I raise the frequency (i normally use 4025mhz 1.37v- 1550mhz 0.850v)
Ryzen 2700x the voltage remains fixed when I change frequency multiplier
I only used settings from bios

I think I'll have to use Ryzen Master to improve

  new tests in overclock this afternoon 18.00-18.30 London time
I'm sorry the video is not seen well I did not use a good definition today I try and use hd

stay tuned


----------



## Superbegita

maxmix65 said:


> Yes I am...
> Test in default-auto max mhz 4370mhz
> I have to study well how to get off with the voltage
> My ryzen 1700 is different
> The voltage drops if I raise the frequency (i normally use 4025mhz 1.37v- 1550mhz 0.850v)
> Ryzen 2700x the voltage remains fixed when I change frequency multiplier
> I only used settings from bios
> 
> I think I'll have to use Ryzen Master to improve
> 
> new tests in overclock this afternoon 18.00-18.30 London time
> I'm sorry the video is not seen well I did not use a good definition today I try and use hd
> 
> stay tuned


Yo ! Humm i see yes ^^ Humm honestly i think that for the Cinébenchtest 15 i have made some well... conclusions there i a little now .. And i think that seeing you haven't overclock manually yet.. (tomorrow right?) i think that your 2700X was running at exactly... 3.9ghz on all cores? See that's the maximum Turbo when all the 8 cores are enabled and in cahreg(. And CB 15 use to use all cores (i know that i make some 1828 points with my 1800X but at 4.1Ghz in overclock and my ram is optimised and at 3533Mhz actually).

Humm from what i remember whenb i have tested the 170 ..i would put..some 1.41V for 4ghz on all cores yup.

But on the 1800X as expected (se it's a X one) i have just put 1.34V for 4ghz and it work.. But honestly ..for reach and being stable at 4.1ghz it's the HELL ON EARTH..
Whoever...the memory controller is excellent (normal big chances to have one on X versions and if mobo is good enough).

After this ah yeah very good new for HD one i was wondering why hell is the résolution was so bad. (well at least in 720p/1080p so ?)
1.57500...the maximum my mobo support..

In all cases for the voltage i always put it myself yes. Mobo have clearly tendance to put very high voltages (you'll say to me at least the cpu won't be in undervoltage hehe).


I am very surprise however...even if the overclock are more high than actually the voltage is not very high (well judging from what it necessary for reach the 4.1ghz on a 1800X).


----------



## AlphaC

X470 Gaming 7 should be a far better board. It has a proper heatsink and 10 x IR3553 instead of 6 x IR3553.


----------



## Superbegita

AlphaC said:


> X470 Gaming 7 should be a far better board. It has a proper heatsink and 10 x IR3553 instead of 6 x IR3553.


Hhee i could tell you that when i will receive mine for sure ^^

Ah by the way ! You have seen ? The Ryzen Ram Checker have been update to the version 1.03 ! There is a much more informations ! Include the useful ohms too ^^

Check it now ! 

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/

Have a nice day guys ^^

By the way i have look the two Live of the 2700X. I can confirm he can handle very easily ram at 3600Mhz . (the two videos have been taken down sadly but it's normal)


----------



## AlphaC

Can't read any resistances on my board. Maybe ProcODT and such are only on CH VI Hero.

edit: Nevermind, it's probably because I don't have PinnaclePI BIOS. Hesitant to flash when things are working... http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=112

Also hyperV seems to be broken on newer AGESA https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/873eua/psa_new_agesa_causing_problems_with_virtualbox/


edit April 6:
X470 Gaming 7 is previewed https://videocardz.com/newz/gigabyte-aorus-x470-gaming-7-wifi-leaked


----------



## Neokolzia

Any advice on getting memory above 3200mhz is this easily possible with newest bios?

I'm currently running Gskill 3600mhz bdie's (this model https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c16d-16gtzr )

As exciting as a new chipset is, until new Ryzen revisions can match or exceed intel performance I don't think I'd touch Ryzen again, seeing number of games struggling on ryzen for optimization/utilization reasons is kinda sad. Where seeing 10-15% less performance then Intel 8700k etc


----------



## Superbegita

Well so personnaly i move for Coffeelake 8700K bye guys ! ^^ Délid + Conductonaut + replace IHS bv a 100% cuivre base for the best win ^^ On a Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7 still.


----------



## akama

F23d (Update AGESA 1.0.0.2a + SMU FW 43.18) is now out on the official forum page.

Anybody tried it yet or got some info?


----------



## maxmix65

akama said:


> F23d (Update AGESA 1.0.0.2a + SMU FW 43.18) is now out on the official forum page.
> 
> Anybody tried it yet or got some info?


It seems BIOS isn't uploaded yet.
K7 ,gaming5 etc....


----------



## akama

maxmix65 said:


> It seems BIOS isn't uploaded yet.
> K7 ,gaming5 etc....


I see it uploaded on the site https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl

(edit: Ah.. its not up on the FTP server yet)


----------



## maxmix65

I'm installing new bios
I want to see what changes


----------



## Melcar

New bios causes constant system hard locks with me. Reverted to F22 and no problems. Using the board under Linux, so no idea how it behaves in Windows. Does this bios revision have the Specter patches I keep reading about?


----------



## AlphaC

Someone should make a x470 Gaming 7 thread...

Buildzoid's review 




He isn't fully accurate since there's clear CMOS at the back panel. Power button is also on back panel.

Would've liked to see improved memory VRM but oh well. (OC3d noted it has lower memory overclocks vs the competing x470 boards)
https://overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/gigabyte_x470_aorus_gaming_7_wifi_review/1


----------



## Neokolzia

So I'm hearing that Bitwit was able to hit 3400mhz "as easily" on the x370 motherboard with the 2600x

Does this mean x470 isn't as much of a leap as I may have assumed? I thought the motherboard was to some degree at least related to the slow downs. If not that is great (personally am waiting for Zen 2) but I'd obviously be concerned of handicapping myself by being a x370 if we have x570's at that point if they performed far better.

I have 3600mhz Samsung b-die kit as well, so hoping to "easily" hit those speeds with Zen 2's release on this board


(Source: https://youtu.be/YSMXbbw2B8Y?t=5m24s )


----------



## AlphaC

Precision Boost Overdrive is something to keep an eye out on.

The early reviews and youtubers (who have no level of minimum quality & aspire to be Linus) don't seem to be fully exploring the effects of tweaking Precision Boost Overdrive and XFR2 isnteas of manually banging out a all core CPU clock.

The memory controller is on the CPU itself by the way, so unless the motherboard's memory VRM is poor it should be able to achieve 3466MHz RAM clock.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Neokolzia said:


> So I'm hearing that Bitwit was able to hit 3400mhz "as easily" on the x370 motherboard with the 2600x


I have the Trident RGB 4000 since last July did had no problems to clock it to 3400 with cl 14 on the 1800x. I couldnt get the system stable on higher memspeeds. Let's see whats possible with the Ryzen+. Mb 3600?


----------



## Horayken

Does anyone knows how the las bios perform? I'm on bios F22 with my Ryzen 1700x @ 3.85Ghz and Gskil Tridentz RGB 3600 @ 3466Mhz cl 14-14-14-32


----------



## Neokolzia

Whatisthisfor said:


> I have the Trident RGB 4000 since last July did had no problems to clock it to 3400 with cl 14 on the 1800x. I couldnt get the system stable on higher memspeeds. Let's see whats possible with the Ryzen+. Mb 3600?


Thats what der8auer said in his video was leave it at 3600, he was pushing like 3866 with LN2 Setup, so Imagine it to be similar.

I was never able to hit 3400 with mine but I think there was 1 grade higher chips then mine, mine was 3600 CL16, but I couldn't get it to post at 3400 CL14 But I also haven't updated bios for awhile and all 1800x's are different as the memory controllers that is. So I've heard some chips being able to hit higher memory amounts then others.

But ya I'd be interested to see performance difference between 3200 and 3600 on ryzen 2, on both x470 and x370



Horayken said:


> Does anyone knows how the las bios perform? I'm on bios F22 with my Ryzen 1700x @ 3.85Ghz and Gskil Tridentz RGB 3600 @ 3466Mhz cl 14-14-14-32


I'm definately gonna have to give that a shot then maybe later bios has helped get 3400+ stable, I'm only clocked up to 3975Mhz currently and my understanding is higher Processor clock is less stable for memory

_______________

Still really can't complain since I was one of the ones able to pick this board up from Newegg.ca when they had the prices listed wrong and had it listed for 215$ canadian instead of like 320$


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Neokolzia said:


> Thats what der8auer said in his video was leave it at 3600, he was pushing like 3866 with LN2 Setup, so Imagine it to be similar.
> 
> I was never able to hit 3400 with mine but I think there was 1 grade higher chips then mine, mine was 3600 CL16, but I couldn't get it to post at 3400 CL14 But I also haven't updated bios for awhile and all 1800x's are different as the memory controllers that is. So I've heard some chips being able to hit higher memory amounts then others.
> 
> But ya I'd be interested to see performance difference between 3200 and 3600 on ryzen 2, on both x470 and x370


Newer BIOS should help speeding memory up if you are using anything before F20: http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...70-gaming-k7-discussion-326.html#post26678097

Regarding gaming performance i heard that the latency improvements of the Ryzen+ are more important than mem clock (+10% 2666/1800x - 2666/2700x) / (+2% 2666/1800x - 2933/2700x): https://www.computerbase.de/2018-04/pinnacle-ridge-vorteile-summit-ridge-ipc/
(middle section)

At this time Gaming performance diffs between X370/X470 seem to be neglible, but who knows what future BIOS updates bring and if they might favour the newer iteration of the chipset. Regarding the K7 sadly the issues with the Creative soundblaster still arent fixed and it annoys me that i sometimes have to reboot the systemes several times until the board and windows recognize it correctly (other x370 boards like the Asus VI CH dont have this problem), so i might be switching to another brand when the prices drop. Another problem seem to be the high voltage that the K7 gives the CPU regardless, what offset or LLC i set (around 1.5V). It seems, that the newer iteration of the K7 has the same problem, what ultimately prevented the guy from overclock3d.net from recommending it until Gigabyte fixes that issue, , shame on the BIOS guys of Gigabyte, the hardware is excellent: https://overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/gigabyte_x470_aorus_gaming_7_wifi_review/18

Without the two issues i would probably keep my X370 K7 another year or so (or buy the new Gigabyte X470 model in the case VRM gets too hot with 2700x ;-), the hardware is solid, and memory support is good, but i dont believe in their firm sake or even worse: in their capabilities to fix BIOS. I am looking to buy a Taichi or Asus within the next months.


----------



## AlphaC

I'm not quite sure close to 1.5V is a problem as long as it isn't sustained. the Stilt (and others) noted that if you turn on Precision Boost Overdrive with the 10x scalar that the absolute max voltage is 1.48V when only a few threads are used.

This reviewer noted something similar , where all core drops to around 1.45V: 





see also http://oc.jagatreview.com/2018/04/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-overclocking-review-analysiss/4/


-------------

Flashed F22 and F23d, everything is fine as long as you don't jump all the way to whatever you overclocked to. Set V_SOC = 1.1 or 1.05 depending on what is stable for you. Don't skip memory training! I don't use XMP profile and I don't recommend that to anyone.
I flashed F22 , rebooted after stock settings worked, then set 38.75 multi (basically max AVX stable clock for mine) ,1.1V SOC, and 3200 CL16 16-18-18-38 + 1.35V DRAM, did the memory training then I adjusted 16-16-16-30 with sub timings @ 1.37V DRAM. Saved that F22 OC profile on a flash drive. Reset everything back to "optimized defaults" to flash again.
I flashed F23d , rebooted after stock settings worked, then set 38.75 multi (basically max AVX clock for mine) and 3200 CL 16-18-18-38 + 1.35V DRAM. Same procedure except no loading optimized defaults afterwards. Seems to BSOD sometimes, so reverting to F22.

Prime95 Small FFTs = roughly peak 75°C VRM MOS on F22 BIOS (~ 180W power to CPU+SOC in Hwinfo64) with the Fractal Define R5 rear fan at the full 1000RPM and TY-147A at full 1300RPM on the CPU cooler. This is after 25 minutes.

Prime95 Blend = roughly peak 75°C VRM MOS on F23d BIOS (~ 175W peak power to CPU+SOC in Hwinfo64 , ~160W of that is for CPU) 

The F23d BIOs layout is really puzzling though.
1. Why is Zen Common options (p-states) in "PERIPHERALS"? :headscrat
2. Why is Memory interleaving and channel interleaving under DF common options , also under PERIPHERALS?
3. Why is GearDownMode under DRAM Power options, which is under DDR4 controller options, also under PERIPHERALS? This should be under memory.
4. NBIO Common options (cTDP and Processor temperature control), why is this under PERIPHERALS?

-------------

X370 K7 vs X470 K7 review
http://playwares.com/pcreview/56444892

edit: also the X470 Gaming 7 VRM has been reviewed https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3289-gigabyte-x470-gaming-7-vrm-thermal-benchmarks


----------



## Whatisthisfor

AlphaC said:


> I'm not quite sure close to 1.5V is a problem as long as it isn't sustained. the Stilt (and others) noted that if you turn on Precision Boost Overdrive with the 10x scalar that the absolute max voltage is 1.48V when only a few threads are used.
> 
> This reviewer noted something similar , where all core drops to around 1.45V:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiFPHdXLiPc
> 
> see also http://oc.jagatreview.com/2018/04/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-overclocking-review-analysiss/4/
> 
> 
> -------------
> 
> Flashed F22 and F23d, everything is fine as long as you don't jump all the way to whatever you overclocked to. Don't skip memory training! I don't use XMP profile and I don't recommend that to anyone.
> I flashed F22 , rebooted after stock settings worked, then set 38.75 multi (basically max AVX stable clock for mine) and 3200 CL16 16-18-18-38 + 1.35V DRAM, did the memory training then I adjusted 16-16-16-30 with sub timings @ 1.37V DRAM. Saved that F22 OC profile on a flash drive. Reset everything back to "optimized defaults" to flash again.
> I flashed F23d , rebooted after stock settings worked, then set 38.75 multi (basically max AVX clock for mine) and 3200 CL 16-18-18-38 + 1.35V DRAM. Same procedure except no loading optimized defaults afterwards. Seems to BSOD sometimes, so reverting to F22.
> 
> Prime95 Small FFTs = roughly peak 75°C VRM MOS on F22 BIOS (~ 180W power to CPU+SOC in Hwinfo64) with the Fractal Define R5 rear fan at the full 1000RPM and TY-147A at full 1300RPM on the CPU cooler. This is after 25 minutes.
> 
> Prime95 Blend = roughly peak 75°C VRM MOS on F23d BIOS (~ 175W peak power to CPU+SOC in Hwinfo64 , ~160W of that is for CPU)
> 
> The F23d BIOs layout is really puzzling though.
> 1. Why is Zen Common options (p-states) in "PERIPHERALS"? :headscrat
> 2. Why is Memory interleaving and channel interleaving under DF common options , also under PERIPHERALS?
> 3. Why is GearDownMode under DRAM Power options, which is under DDR4 controller options, also under PERIPHERALS? This should be under memory.
> 4. NBIO Common options (cTDP and Processor temperature control), why is this under PERIPHERALS?
> 
> -------------
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also the X470 Gaming 7 VRM has been reviewed https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3289-gigabyte-x470-gaming-7-vrm-thermal-benchmarks


I flashed 23d and with that the issues regarding high CPU voltage seem to be gone. What do you meant by memory training? Manually guess the values to optimize memory performance?

I can recommend this configurator for memory settings: http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html

Using this nice program, i were able to improve the latency and throughoutput drastically for my 1800x and since yesterday i have the 2700x. In my case it seems to help getting the system stable after putting the new settings for memory, to set higher values for tRDRDSD and tRDRDSD than were supposed by the tool: instead of 5 i did set 6 and seemingly the stability issues were gone.

As for the 2700x the latency is quite nice. I did not go above 3400 yet i did think, the new cpu would give better memory compatibility but that wasnt the case here. Mabye with future BIOS optimizations for Ryzen+


----------



## AlphaC

You know the first time you set the memory main 4 timings and it reboots 5 times? That's memory training. It doesn't happen always, usually just the first time after BIOS flash.

The only time I had the high voltages is when using auto voltage. I am on 38.75x multiplier with "Normal" +0.00625 (Offset) and in Prme95/CB r15 it goes up to 1.35V


----------



## Whatisthisfor

AlphaC said:


> You know the first time you set the memory main 4 timings and it reboots 5 times? That's memory training. It doesn't happen always, usually just the first time after BIOS flash.
> 
> The only time I had the high voltages is when using auto voltage. I am on 38.75x multiplier with "Normal" +0.00625 (Offset) and in Prme95/CB r15 it goes up to 1.35V


I see. Does that training changes also the memory values in the bios settings? I always thought it would just try three times to boot with the new settings and if that failes, would load the default (2100MHZ) to boot up. I am pleased that the CPU voltage issue seems to be fixed now. I use always just negative offset, but now it seem to have an effect.


----------



## AlphaC

No you shouldn't be rebooting from cold-boot at all once your memory settings have been input. If you have a saved profile it should have everything in there.


----------



## Ramad

I did exchange my CH6 with my friend's K7, which I'm testing now, my also post some results. The K7's BIOS does not provide as many options that are present in CH6, very thin actually, but it's very different, in a good way, if tuned correctly. While using the same hardware except the motherboard, the settings that I have used on CH6 doe not work on the K7, it requires different RTT and CAD settings, which results in lower PROCODT than CH6 (53.3 Ohm (ASUS) vs 48 Ohm (K7)) which lowers the required SOC, DRAM and VDDP voltages. 

Very few options are available in the BIOS under AMD CBS and I mean important options such as Relaxed EDC throttling, Bank Group Swap + hashing, MBIST and NBIO performance modes, which is a shame because Relaxed EDC throttling could give performance boost in some cases and Bank Group Swap + hash can improve RAM performance on dual rank RAM sticks. Other options (non AMD specific) such as DRAM CTRL REF voltage are unavailable. 

After tuning RTT and CAD settings to get the lowest PROCODT, the motherboard boots up every time without training cycles, I mean 0 cycle, even after disconnecting from the power supply it will boot right up after reconnecting the power and hitting the start button.

Gigabyte should really think about unlocking the full AMD CBS menu, after all, this is a high end motherboard engineered with overclocking in mind and should not be crippled in this way as it is now. Asrock, ASUS and MSI have full AMD CBS menu available for the user on their high end motherboards, I don't now why is it hidden on the K7.


----------



## CoUsT

Ramad said:


> Very few options are available in the BIOS under AMD CBS and I mean important options such as Relaxed EDC throttling, Bank Group Swap + hashing, MBIST and NBIO performance modes, which is a shame because Relaxed EDC throttling could give performance boost in some cases and Bank Group Swap + hash can improve RAM performance on dual rank RAM sticks. Other options (non AMD specific) such as DRAM CTRL REF voltage are unavailable.


Where did you find Bank Group Swap? All I could find was GearDown but there was no option for Bank Group Swap. I had this on F7b but it's missing on F23b, which I updated because I'm going to install 2700x soon after I get my cooler.


----------



## AlphaC

Ramad said:


> I did exchange my CH6 with my friend's K7, which I'm testing now, my also post some results. The K7's BIOS does not provide as many options that are present in CH6, very thin actually, but it's very different, in a good way, if tuned correctly. While using the same hardware except the motherboard, the settings that I have used on CH6 doe not work on the K7, it requires different RTT and CAD settings, which results in lower PROCODT than CH6 (53.3 Ohm (ASUS) vs 48 Ohm (K7)) which lowers the required SOC, DRAM and VDDP voltages.
> 
> Very few options are available in the BIOS under AMD CBS and I mean important options such as Relaxed EDC throttling, Bank Group Swap + hashing, MBIST and NBIO performance modes, which is a shame because Relaxed EDC throttling could give performance boost in some cases and Bank Group Swap + hash can improve RAM performance on dual rank RAM sticks. Other options (non AMD specific) such as DRAM CTRL REF voltage are unavailable.
> 
> After tuning RTT and CAD settings to get the lowest PROCODT, the motherboard boots up every time without training cycles, I mean 0 cycle, even after disconnecting from the power supply it will boot right up after reconnecting the power and hitting the start button.
> 
> Gigabyte should really think about unlocking the full AMD CBS menu, after all, this is a high end motherboard engineered with overclocking in mind and should not be crippled in this way as it is now. Asrock, ASUS and MSI have full AMD CBS menu available for the user on their high end motherboards, I don't now why is it hidden on the K7.


Well yes the Gigabyte BIOS is sparser , most notably missing p-states (which are buggy due to AMD AFAIK). The main things are there though: DRAM settings for all the timings (since AGESA 1.0.0.6), NBIO / CBS stuff (includes EDC/TDC/PPT) is put under _Peripherals_ for whatever reason. 

The biggest thing to remember BIOS-wise is LLC set to HIGH has a minimal ~ 0.02V V_Droop, Turbo is more or less what you set it +/- 0.01V , Extreme is more or less what you set it.

If using offset voltage, it's labeled "NORMAL". I haven't run manual voltage lately.

As far as the board itself, the VRM runs warmer due to only 6 phases of IR3553 which is more along the lines of what you get on an ASUS Prime X370-Pro than a 8 phase CH VI Hero. The VRM heatsink is rather light with low fin area, so additional airflow is highly recommended. With a Fractal GP14 exhaust (140mm , ~ 1000RPM) it is kept around 75-85°C at ~180W loads.

Re: memory , I have had no issues even using Hynix 3200MHz on the older F4 / F6 BIOS. All you have to do is put in 1.35V DIMM, 1.05 or 1.1V SOC (XMP sometimes pumps over 1.2V per complaints), and 4 main timings and let memory training work as necessary for the first time. 

As far as the Dual BIOS feature, it is better to use the board in single BIOS mode and reserve the second BIOS for a full reflash of the main one.

Have you tried ket's modded BIOS as well? over on win-raid https://www.win-raid.com/t2739f44-OFFER-Gigabyte-GA-AX-Aorus-Gaming-BIOS-mod.html

1usmus's modded BIOS with unlocked CBS : http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html

Stevenx1x's list of "bugs/issues" for F22: http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/19195/thread


----------



## CoUsT

AlphaC said:


> Re: memory , I have had no issues even using Hynix 3200MHz on the older F4 / F6 BIOS. All you have to do is put in 1.35V DIMM, 1.05 or 1.1V SOC (XMP sometimes pumps over 1.2V per complaints), and 4 main timings and let memory training work as necessary for the first time.
> 
> As far as the Dual BIOS feature, it is better to use the board in single BIOS mode and reserve the second BIOS for a full reflash of the main one.
> 
> Have you tried ket's modded BIOS as well? over on win-raid https://www.win-raid.com/t2739f44-OFFER-Gigabyte-GA-AX-Aorus-Gaming-BIOS-mod.html
> 
> 1usmus's modded BIOS with unlocked CBS : http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html
> 
> Stevenx1x's list of "bugs/issues" for F22: http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/19195/thread


Do you know if I can flash Ket/1usmus bioses then reflash back to official bios in case I want to go back? Are there any additional steps or just get bios, open Q-Flash and reflash?

I was able to run 3400C14 LL with both GearDown disabled and Bank Group Swap & Bank Group Swap Alt disabled, however there are no options to change Bank Group Swap in BIOS in F23b (compared to F7d that I was using before) and the mobo won't boot with anything higher than 3133 MHz with GearDown disabled (ProcODT 53.3/60, stock XMP timings, my custom timings - any of these works). Any suggestions?


----------



## AlphaC

ket claims you can update it via Q-flash.

I would use it only on single BIOS mode if you use modded BIOS. You don't want to lock yourself into one option.


----------



## Euskafreez

I just want to share my experience moving from a R7 1700 to a 2700X on an X370 Aorus Gaming 5. Same pcb as the K7, except the fixed blck.

While I had no issues running my R7 1700 at 3750MHz at only 1.125V vcore and my Samsung B-die equipped Gskill at [email protected] using the XMP1 profile, it was not the same at all with the 2700X.

I tried it at first on auto since I had the Precision Boost Overdrive available on the latest bios to date, the F23b. Only issue is that F23 uses the 1.0.0.2a version of the AGESA and I experienced issues and BSOD as soon as I tried to manually overclock my cpu. At first I thought IMC was not as good as the one I had on the 1700. So I tried with the memory running at 2133Mhz, but it ended the same way. I even went back to my 1700 at some point, and found out that the F23b version of the BIOS is not fully stable. The AGESA 1.0.0.2a seems to be the cause! Others are experiencing the same issue across the X370 boards if they try to use a bios with the 1.0.0.2a Agesa.

F23b with my 1700 requires +0.1V on the CPU and the SOC to be fully stable. And on the 2700X was vcore was locked at 1.5V! While it was not as high on auto, the XFR2 and PBO set the max frequency of 8 cores at 4.3Ghz, it was not as silent as usual.

Until I rolled back to the F22 bios, I was about to return the 2700X to Amazon for a new one. Good thing I did not. It's not perfect yet, since I can't wake the pc from sleep without a crash. But I'm running at 4.125GHz with 1.225v on the CPU and 1.116 on the SOC. 12Hrs of AIDA64, Prime95, OCCT and IBT, so it's stable. Though I can't wake my pc up from sleep mode :'(.

Weird thing it that I had to set both Loadline calibration -CPU and SOC- on extreme. I'm running short on both if I don't use anything but Extreme.

Yet, quite happy with the 2700X, with an almost identical consumption I have a 400MHz gain on all cores.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

@Euskafreez i also did buy a 2700x and had no issues with similar configuration (K7). The combo runs stable with F23b. I would like to add, that offset now works as expected, my settings are: around -0,1V for CPU and SOC on Auto LLC on Auto for both. 2700X runs rather hot in Aida stability test with stock voltage, if i dont undervolt and it fails after few seconds because of high temperature i believe. My CPU seems to be rather easy to undervolt anyways, so this way it runs cooler and consumps fewer energy. My max voltage for CPU under stress is 1,41V (with above offset). With undervolting had no problems with Aida stability test or in games.

The readings are from HWinfo64.


----------



## AlphaC

I experienced the BSOD thing with F23d as well. I suspect it has something to do with HPET. I had to reflash the BIOS to F22 with the R7 1700X, then reflash the F23d with the R7 2700X. I haven't had an issue since. Running fixed Voltage for SOC 1.08V instead of 1.1V.


Here's a review I saw today of X370 Gaming 5 with r7 2700X: https://post.smzdm.com/p/689682/


----------



## Euskafreez

Who knows what is really going on between the X370, the 1.0.0.2a Agesa and the 2700X?
@Whatisthisfor Would you mind sharing your bios settings? No drama if you can't, but maybe I've skipped or did a thing or two wrong. Until further notice I'll leave it as it is.


----------



## iSaff

mus1mus said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ugly though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty ugly. My K7 has been running amazingly well so I'd like to milk it for as long as possible. Or at least until someone releases a 5+Ghz 8 or 16 core CPU for a decent price.
> 
> 
> Want my 5.3 FX?


Hey, mus1mus

I think I spoke to you last year, when I was building my first PC, and thinking about the K7. I ended up getting the 1700 and X370 K7. I'm going to give overclocking a go, and wondered if your guide is still useful for a n00b overclocker like myself to get started. Cheers!


----------



## Euskafreez

An update about the crashes I experienced while trying to wake my pc up from sleep. It no longer crashes, but works like it supposed to!

I did not change a thing, but my W10 received the spring update, 1809 or something. And now it works like a charm! FIY, I did not reinstall W10 when I upgraded from the 1700 to the 2700X. But who knows .

Time to work on the PStates


----------



## Ramad

*My take on the GK7*

I have received my own GK7 yesterday and I'm done tuning it to run the CPU at 4GHz and the RAM at 3200MT/s. The motherboard did impress me after me and my friend did exchange motherboards so he can try the CH6 while I can try the K7, so I did order a used K7 in a very good condition which I'm using now instead of my CH6 which will find its way back to its fancy box and I will sell it while my only regret is using so much of my time to get it stable. 

The GK7 is quite different than CH6 and is much better on stability front, settings and voltages can have an immediate impact on the behavior of the motherboard, let alone that the K7's VRMs are 6 true phases compared to CH6 virtual 8 phases, which also can have an impact due to better interleaving effect on K7 (x6) vs CH6 (x4). 8 virtual phases are 4 phases no matter how you dress it and will inherent all the genes of a 4 phases circuitry including produced ripples.

As I mentioned in an earlier post, tuning K7 will result in much better results than CH6 resulting higher stability on higher CPU frequencies while using less voltages. My test results, settings and used profile are attached below and can be compared to the BIOS settings I used on CH6 here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/26751785-post33752.html 

Most noticeable is the ability to boot at lower PROCODT (48 Ohm vs 53.3 Ohm) higher CPU frequency at lower CPU voltages (4GHz @1.4V vs 3.9GHz @1.4V) producing less heat (my R6 1600 would boot at 4GHz on CH6 but will never be stable at any voltage, I mean even at 1.46V). 

RTT values are also quite different, which is the main reason for lower PROCODT and lower voltages, the used RTT on K7 cannot be used on CH6, the Ch6 will not boot if RTT Park is set to Disabled and RTTWR is no go if different than RZQ/3. 

My hardware is based on R6 1600, Patriot Elite 3200MT/s @ 14-17-17-17-24. It's better to post screenshots of the BIOS settings I have used rather than writing all settings here, so here it goes:











*Settings:*


Spoiler


----------



## BUFUMAN

Ramad said:


> I have received my own GK7 yesterday and I'm done tuning it to run the CPU at 4GHz and the RAM at 3200MT/s. The motherboard did impress me after me and my friend did exchange motherboards so he can try the CH6 while I can try the K7, so I did order a used K7 in a very good condition which I'm using now instead of my CH6 which will find its way back to its fancy box and I will sell it while my only regret is using so much of my time to get it stable.
> 
> The GK7 is quite different than CH6 and is much better on stability front, settings and voltages can have an immediate impact on the behavior of the motherboard, let alone that the K7's VRMs are 6 true phases compared to CH6 virtual 8 phases, which also can have an impact due to better interleaving effect on K7 (x6) vs CH6 (x4). 8 virtual phases are 4 phases no matter how you dress it and will inherent all the genes of a 4 phases circuitry including produced ripples.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post, tuning K7 will result in much better results than CH6 resulting higher stability on higher CPU frequencies while using less voltages. My test results, settings and used profile are attached below and can be compared to the BIOS settings I used on CH6 here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/26751785-post33752.html
> 
> Most noticeable is the ability to boot at lower PROCODT (48 Ohm vs 53.3 Ohm) higher CPU frequency at lower CPU voltages (4GHz @1.4V vs 3.9GHz @1.4V) producing less heat (my R6 1600 would boot at 4GHz on CH6 but will never be stable at any voltage, I mean even at 1.46V).
> 
> RTT values are also quite different, which is the main reason for lower PROCODT and lower voltages, the used RTT on K7 cannot be used on CH6, the Ch6 will not boot if RTT Park is set to Disabled and RTTWR is no go if different than RZQ/3.
> 
> My hardware is based on R6 1600, Patriot Elite 3200MT/s @ 14-17-17-17-24. It's better to post screenshots of the BIOS settings I have used rather than writing all settings here, so here it goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Settings:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Top i hate my ch6.

Can you push the RAM Clock higher, or is 3200 max.?
Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ramad

BUFUMAN said:


> Top i hate my ch6.
> 
> Can you push the RAM Clock higher, or is 3200 max.?


I could not push the RAM beyond 3200 on CH6 and don't think I can push the RAM more than 3200 on this board either, could be my RAM or the memory controller that is not capable, but I will try when I get time to find out if it's the RAM or the IMC.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Thanks mate! Have fun with your new motherboard [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

People have obtained 3600MHz memory on the Gaming k7. It's also the QVL max speed for the memory.


----------



## Nighthog

It's the ram for most I think if not the motherboard (not Gigabyte)

Blazing 3600Mhz on my Gaming 3 of all things. LOL.


----------



## akama

Ramad said:


> I could not push the RAM beyond 3200 on CH6 and don't think I can push the RAM more than 3200 on this board either, could be my RAM or the memory controller that is not capable, but I will try when I get time to find out if it's the RAM or the IMC.


Are the pstates working for you? I'm using same settings as you but with a 1600X and cant get it to work.. tried all 3 different powersettings inside windows aswell with 5-20% on the minimum cpu power.


----------



## Henry E2180

*My experience 1600x - 2600x*

Thought I would share some info minus all the boring iterations and what I did to get there 

1600X

4.015GHz 102.30 BCLK 39.25 Multiplier. 1.41825v in BIOS. 1.416v under load.

Memory: Corsair LPX Vengence 3200MHz 16-18-18-36
The memory for me from day 1 BIOS (F3??) to the latest and greatest (F23f) no mater what I did would only be stable at 3000MHz XMP disabled and default timings (16-18-18-36). I suspected IMC to some extent.

Move to 2600x.

Still cant get 3200MHz.. BUT.. I managed 3133MHz @ 16-16-16-34 @ 1.4v. XMP Enabled and speed/timings adjusted. Tried CL14 but it wouldn't stick. However I'm happy with that.

CPU: 4.225GHz 100 BCLK 42.25 Multiplier 1.4250v in BIOS. 1.416v under load.

Happy with this for an everyday. Although have yet to stability test. Just multiple back to back CB R15 runs. Have yet to try BCLK tuning, but tbh I really cant be bothered right now after the **** show that was the 1600x and memory.

I realise the RAM isn't samsung B-die before anyone shouts at me 

One note on the the F23(x) BIOS's. Corsair link reports a CPU package temp ~50degC higher than actual causing any fans (my AIO rad fans) to go crazy. Reverted to coolant temp as control for now.

All the best.
Coe.


----------



## AlphaC

Henry E2180 , are you using SOC voltage 1.05-1.1V? That might be the issue , or procODT (try 53.3 or 60).

Keep in mind if you touch BCLK then the memory is overclocked slightly as well.


----------



## Henry E2180

*Voltages used per above post.*

1.2v SOC

CPUVDD 18 2.1v

CPU VDDP +0.2v

DRAM 1.4v

Yeh I realise BCLK affects mem. I was using 2933 setting on the 1600x to get 3000MHz

Cheers.
Coe.


----------



## Ramad

BUFUMAN said:


> Thanks mate! Have fun with your new motherboard [emoji6]


Thank you. 

To answer your earlier question regarding overclocking my RAM, my RAM is dual-rank Samsung E-die. I don't think it can be overclocked beyond 1600MHz (3200MT/s), which I don't mind because I think that it's a very nice kit for the price I bought it for. 




akama said:


> Are the pstates working for you? I'm using same settings as you but with a 1600X and cant get it to work.. tried all 3 different powersettings inside windows aswell with 5-20% on the minimum cpu power.


The CPU down-clocks to 1.5GHz when idle, the newest AGESA does only allow modifying P0, the rest should be at AUTO, and the CPU multiplier should stay at AUTO as well. I did post screenshots of the P-stats and others settings that can be found in the spoiler. 

The values I used for P0 are:
FID: C8
DID: A (that is 10 for the divider, you can use 8 or C (12), which requires changing the FID value as well)
VID: 20 (this is equal to 1.35V, lower values means higher voltages, 0 = 1.55V)

Off course the values are hexadecimals, means 0 = 0 and 16 = 10. I'm writing those values/description in case someone is wondering what they mean or how they work.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Been running this board + an 1800x @4GHz since launch. Just recently oc'd RAM to 3400Mhz CAS14 after updating BIOS to F22/F23. Guess I'll stick with this setup until Intel/AMD release 16/20 core CPU's that can hit easily hit 5Ghz.


----------



## Ramad

*Downvolting while the system is idle*

There was a question on previous posts on how to make the system downvolt the CPU voltage when the system is idle. The trick is to set the needed CPU voltage on P-state 0 and set CPU Vcore to *Normal* and Dynamic Vcore to *Normal*. The system should be able to downvolt when idle. See Core #x VID fall to 0.4V, if it does then your system is downvolting the CPU voltage.










*P-state 0:*











*CPU Vcore settings:*


----------



## Ramad

*Further tuning*

Did have time this weekend for further tuning of my GK7 settings. That resulted in even lower SOC and VDDP voltages (0.95V now compared to 1.1V earlier) and lower memory subtimings using the latest F23f BIOS. IMC timings are the same because they are at the lowest values the memory controller can achieve. 

HWINFO64 did some strange behavior on the latest beta *v5.83-3435* (tests fail, could be as a result to how the program probes the sensors) so I would advice to not use it and wait for another version if you want to use the latest version, which you don't really need. I have used *v5.83-3430* for my stability testing here.

The BIOS settings used are in the spoilers below and the BIOS profile is attached at the end of this post. 

*Hardware:*

CPU: R5 1600 @4.0GHz
RAM: Patriot Viper Elite 3200MT/s (dual rank)
OS: Windows 8.1 (Balanced power plan, disabled core-parking, HPET enforced) 

*Stability test results: P95 and y-cruncher*



Spoiler
























*BIOS settings and voltages:*



Spoiler























































































Yes, the CH6 is no match for the GK7, but the GK7 does not offer full AMD CBS menu which is a downside of this high-end motherboard. Gigabyte have no reason to hide these settings.


----------



## AlphaC

@ Ramad, I know ket hates Gigabyte Gaming 5 due to bad experiences with BIOS but here's his x370 rundown with max memory speed achieved:



















> R7 1700
> G.Skill RipjawsV 3200MHz C15D
> 
> Asrock K4: firmware 4.5
> Asus X370-F: firmware 3401
> MSI Titanium: firmware 1.9
> Biostar GT7: firmware 209
> Aorus Gaming 5: firmware F22b


His comments:




http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?295865-AMD-AM4-X370-roundup-review said:


> Aorus Gaming 5
> 
> Unquestionably looks a primary concern for the Gaming 5 it does look great in action and it has a fistful of superb hardware as well. Very slowly the Gaming 5 has gathered steam and improved over time. You do have to question just what Gigabyte are thinking though doing such things as adding dual audio and Ethernet chips, it's unnecessary and only serves to increase costs when that money could have been better spent on any number of aspects such as beefier power delivery for the CPU and RAM, put in to the cost of developing a competent UEFI, or even just using the savings to put much better heatsinks on the board.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Great looks
> Excellent ALC1220 implementation
> Good CPU overclocking
> On-board power, reset, and CMOS clear buttons
> Rivet Networks Killer E2500 Ethernet
> 
> Cons:
> 
> Very poor firmware UI and layout
> Numerous firmware bugs and issues
> VRM heatsinks, could, and should, be better with poor contact between heatsink and VRMs
> Failure to POST with 2400 and 2667 memory dividers when XMP is enabled
> Very poor CPU vcore stability fluctuating as much as 0.060v <--- the LLC isn't on turbo or his ITE SuperIO reports wrong?
> 
> Sadly the Gaming 5 suffers the same problems as the Biostar GT7, a lot of potential, squandered by Gigabytes inability to fix firmware bugs such as LEDs being yellow when you select the orange preset (you can correct this manually of course, but why haven?t Gigabyte fixed this after almost a whole year still?) and XMP compatibility seems to be a real problem for this board. It outright failed to POST with the 2400 and 2667 memory dividers when XMP was enabled, the only board to do this. Curiously disabling XMP works far better, the board will POST with those problem dividers and memory overclocking is even better when XMP is disabled compared to when it's enabled.
> 
> Bugs encountered: 2400 and 2666 memory dividers do not work with G.Skill RipjawsV F4-3200C15D-16GVK (Samsung B-Die) with XMP enabled, command rate option does not work (enable or disable Gear Down instead), wrong colour when selecting the orange LED preset, when in the UEFI USB keyboard might fail to wake if allowed to enter sleep state, at least half of the firmware set memory options are not displayed.


TL;DR , don't use XMP and manually tune as Ramad did.

-----

I don't agree with your assessment that the K7 is superior to the CH6 : at least not for R7 chips. At _best_ they are equal ; the CH6 doesn't get nearly as hot with a Ryzen 7 chip either. Due to fewer input filtering capacitors as well as fewer phases the board will likely be more sensitive to mediocre or garbage PSUs than the CH6 as well (to suggest otherwise would mean the X370-F STRIX / Prime X470 pro with similar layout would be superior to X370 CH VI Hero). The average user isn't going to fine-tune their memory to the extent you have. 

For example when I did main 4 timings on Hynix it boots but with the timings looser than the XMP profile. By tightening timings manually it saved a lot of headache and was able to exceed XMP performance.

Other thoughts: If the K7 debuted with the X370-F STRIX's VCORE VRM , a better BIOS, and a better VRM heatsink, it would be a _far_ better board than it current is and the cost differential ought to be minimal. In fact if you look at the ASUS Prime X470 Pro , it's a X370 K7 level VRM.


----------



## Ramad

AlphaC said:


> @ Ramad, I know ket hates Gigabyte Gaming 5 due to bad experiences with BIOS but here's his x370 rundown with max memory speed
> 
> TL;DR , don't use XMP and manually tune as Ramad did.
> 
> -----
> 
> I don't agree with your assessment that the K7 is superior to the CH6 : at least not for R7 chips. At _best_ they are equal ; the CH6 doesn't get nearly as hot with a Ryzen 7 chip either. Due to fewer input filtering capacitors as well as fewer phases the board will likely be more sensitive to mediocre or garbage PSUs than the CH6 as well (to suggest otherwise would mean the X370-F STRIX / Prime X470 pro with similar layout would be superior to X370 CH VI Hero). The average user isn't going to fine-tune their memory to the extent you have.
> 
> For example when I did main 4 timings on Hynix it boots but with the timings looser than the XMP profile. By tightening timings manually it saved a lot of headache and was able to exceed XMP performance.
> 
> Other thoughts: If the K7 debuted with the X370-F STRIX's VCORE VRM , a better BIOS, and a better VRM heatsink, it would be a _far_ better board than it current is and the cost differential ought to be minimal. In fact if you look at the ASUS Prime X470 Pro , it's a X370 K7 level VRM.


I don't know how Ket tested those motherboards because he did not specify anything about the testing method (voltages and settings), it looks more like he was describing his impression on the motherboards he looked at, so I can't comment on his results.

I like the old BIOS style that Gigabyte uses and what matters is that the settings work as intended so I would not mind the old look of the BIOS. The only setting that did not work as intended for me is the SOC voltage, and that is limited only to a situation, which is after flashing a BIOS the SOC voltage will be stuck at 1.1V no matter the input, then I learned to turn off the PC manually using the case' power button, then it would run at the desired voltage after turning the PC on again.

Regarding the K7 beating the CH6. I wrote that based on my experience with both motherboards. Have used the CH6 for a year now, and have tested and tuned every BIOS and beta BIOS they have released for it and did post my results again and again in the CH6 thread, so I know the CH6 limitations and how broken the CH6 is. CH6's BIOS kept getting worse and worse after beta 0020. The only downside of the K7 is a limited AMD CBS menu, which is not a big deal because it can be unlocked, and I'm now using/testing the unlocked version of the latest BIOS (F23f) since yesterday. 

Regarding VRMs, well using your analogy suggests that the TaiChi is better than the CH6 because it uses a true 6 phase design doubled to 12 virtual Vcore power delivery and 2 SOC phases doubled to 4 virtual phases and the TaiChi has a video output to make use of the SOC phases if an APU is used, compared to an 8 virtual Vcore phases on the CH6 along with 4 virtual SOC phases with no video output, means wasted SOC phases that will never be used, but off course payed for by the user, because hey, it's an ROG motherboard and should have as many inductors as possible (this is what the buyer sees). 

My opinion on the CH6 is, it's a mid-range motherboard sold for a premium price because it bares the ROG logo. An ASUS fan should be able to get better deal for his money by buying the 370-F or the Prime, which both has 6 true phase design (cleaner CPU current/less ripples), and never did a CH6 user show better results than those that can be achieved by the 2 motherboards I mentioned. 

ASUS fans can't buy anything but ASUS motherboards, you can read in the last 2-3 pages in the CH6 thread and you will find a post by a CH6 user who's motherboard just died, and what do you think he is going to buy, yes, the CH7. I mean, he has just had a bad experience with his motherboard and will go out and buy a motherboard from the same manufacturer.


----------



## AlphaC

Ket tested the board himself, he modded the BIOs for the X370 G5 as well.

If you've read my posts you'd know that I feel the Taichi is a better board than the CH6.


----------



## akama

Ramad said:


> There was a question on previous posts on how to make the system downvolt the CPU voltage when the system is idle. The trick is to set the needed CPU voltage on P-state 0 and set CPU Vcore to *Normal* and Dynamic Vcore to *Normal*. The system should be able to downvolt when idle. See Core #x VID fall to 0.4V, if it does then your system is downvolting the CPU voltage.


Did use the settings you linked and finally it downvolts aswell, but it doesnt go below 1.3v even when its sitting on 2000MHz and the powersettings are same aswell.


----------



## Henry E2180

*Memory that works and P-state OC*

Great posts above on p-state OC.

Unfortunately I can't get it to work. I do see some change in clock speed, but not voltage. At least one core remains at 4250MHz at all times. No down volting seen.
I also notice that when in P-state mode the BCLK jumps around a bit. A lot more than if manually OCing despite both modes having it set to 100.
I did mimic the settings from the BIOS screenshots above and am just not seeing downvolting. Also tried changing minimum CPU power in windows from 90% to 5% and no change to volts.

Can confirm though that the Corsair (Hynix) memory was garbage, for Ryzen anyway. Now running 3400MHz 14-14-14-34 with Stilts memory sub-timings for the 3466 profile from the ASUS CH board @ 1.4v.

Happy at last 

N.B. XMP just doesn't work at 3466 or 3600. Wont even boot (its a 3600 16-16-16-36 kit). Disabled XMP, set to 3400 and set all timings manually.


----------



## Ramad

@*akama* @*Henry E2180* 

Sorry guys, I forgot to mention one more setting which is setting *Power Supply Idle Control *to *Low Current Idle*. This setting is under *MIT* > *Advanced CPU Core Settings*. Please look for a screenshot of it in my last tuning post if it seems hard to find in the BIOS. 



AlphaC said:


> Ket tested the board himself, he modded the BIOs for the X370 G5 as well.
> 
> If you've read my posts you'd know that I feel the Taichi is a better board than the CH6.


I didn't read your posts regarding the TaiChi, but I agree that it's better than the CH6.


----------



## Henry E2180

Ramad said:


> @*akama* @*Henry E2180*
> 
> Sorry guys, I forgot to mention one more setting which is setting *Power Supply Idle Control *to *Low Current Idle*. This setting is under *MIT* > *Advanced CPU Core Settings*. Please look for a screenshot of it in my last tuning post if it seems hard to find in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read your posts regarding the TaiChi, but I agree that it's better than the CH6.


Thanks Ramad,

I used your screenshots so already had this set to Low Current Idle. I've gone back to permanent OC for the time being as P-state 0 doesn't seem to work for me, at least the down volt part. Plus I was seeing this weird BCLK variation when using P-states. Perhaps something to do with Ryzen 2 combined with x370. I would note that when using P-state 0 I disabled Precision Boost Overdrive. (Obviously only Ryzen 2 applicable).

All the best.
Henry.


----------



## akama

Ramad said:


> @*akama* @*Henry E2180*
> 
> Sorry guys, I forgot to mention one more setting which is setting *Power Supply Idle Control *to *Low Current Idle*. This setting is under *MIT* > *Advanced CPU Core Settings*. Please look for a screenshot of it in my last tuning post if it seems hard to find in the BIOS.



Thanks for the reply! Yeah I copied all the settings, it still doesnt downvolt further down then 1.33v it mostly sits on 1.37v even when at 2000MHz  

I'm still glad that it atleast downvolts to 1.35v sometimes, but would like to get it down further to maybe prolong the life because I'll eventually want to make it run closer to 1.45v when load and idle at the lowest possible, planning to buy the 2700X later on when this chips fails or whatever.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.overclockers.ua/motherboard/gigabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7/all/



This is not a Pinnacle Ridge R7 @ 1.4V with AVX board , that's why the X470 Gaming 7 is recommended.


----------



## Nighthog

akama said:


> Did use the settings you linked and finally it downvolts aswell, but it doesnt go below 1.3v even when its sitting on 2000MHz and the powersettings are same aswell.





Henry E2180 said:


> Great posts above on p-state OC.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't get it to work. I do see some change in clock speed, but not voltage. At least one core remains at 4250MHz at all times. No down volting seen.
> I also notice that when in P-state mode the BCLK jumps around a bit. A lot more than if manually OCing despite both modes having it set to 100.
> I did mimic the settings from the BIOS screenshots above and am just not seeing downvolting. Also tried changing minimum CPU power in windows from 90% to 5% and no change to volts.


Try cycling trough the other Custom Pstate options, Pstate 1 -> AUTO -> CUSTOM -> DISABLED 

I didn't get it to work on the first try but in about the third when I cycled trough the options trough a couple reboots. (Gaming 3, F23d) 
Been working without issue since.


----------



## papasmurf211

does the newest bios have bank group swap option? If not I already know i wont be able to get my ram stable. for some reason if its enabled my ram cant hit more than 3200


----------



## sh4gz

i lost my overclock?? i Have not had my PC running for past month or so. Booted it up @ 4.0ghz. memory ar 3200. After a bunch of windows updates, PC blue screened on reboot. Got into windows. Lost my overclock. Flashed to the newest 23f bios. i get get the speed back to 4ghz, memory i cannot get anything but stock. Using Samsung B-dies. Anything i set f9 post code then it reverts back to 2133. Ideas? what info do you need to see to help me please. Thanks all


----------



## BramSLI1

sh4gz said:


> i lost my overclock?? i Have not had my PC running for past month or so. Booted it up @ 4.0ghz. memory ar 3200. After a bunch of windows updates, PC blue screened on reboot. Got into windows. Lost my overclock. Flashed to the newest 23f bios. i get get the speed back to 4ghz, memory i cannot get anything but stock. Using Samsung B-dies. Anything i set f9 post code then it reverts back to 2133. Ideas? what info do you need to see to help me please. Thanks all


I had the same thing happen yesterday when I decided to go from F10 to the F22 BIOS. I had to slowly ramp up my memory speeds to get it to finally run at its rated 2933 speed. I also notice that my VRMs run a little warmer as well. Other than that it's running fine now. I hope this helps.


----------



## AlphaC

When I tried the F22 BIOS and F23 BIOS, I noticed that F23 was worse for 1st gen Ryzen.


What you'll want to do is disable Fast Boot (to allow memory training) and work your way up the memory dividers. Don't immediately jump from 2133 to 3200 / 3400 / 3466


----------



## sh4gz

AlphaC said:


> When I tried the F22 BIOS and F23 BIOS, I noticed that F23 was worse for 1st gen Ryzen.
> 
> 
> What you'll want to do is disable Fast Boot (to allow memory training) and work your way up the memory dividers. Don't immediately jump from 2133 to 3200 / 3400 / 3466


what bios you recommend? its a gen1 1700x when i get home (in am) can post my memory stats via typhoon burner. Fast boot was never enabled.


----------



## AlphaC

I had everything working on F6 and F22.


----------



## Ramad

*Modded F23f*

Is there any interest here for a modded F23f. The modded BIOS does only unlock/unhide all AMD CBS settings. 
Let me know if there is an interest and I will post a link with flashing instructions.


----------



## sh4gz

Flashed to f6, booted into windows, Shut down. Popped battery and had cmos jumper on for 7hrs.
Still cannot boot memory other than 2133 loading optimized defaults. Voltage hike does nothing. F9 instanly then bios resets to stock. I swapped the memory sticks around.Still same thing. Possible bad stick? Ill try one then one. Also, would a fresh install of windows help? I think its failing in the bios/dos part of the boot. 

Ideas? Help much appreciated. thanks



AlphaC said:


> I had everything working on F6 and F22.


----------



## AlphaC

sh4gz : I think you will want to boot into your backup BIOS, set everything to stock with 2133MHz RAM and reflash the main BIOs from there.


Basically 

1. flip switch to Backup BIOS
2. Boot into backup BIOS
3. go to Q-Flash
4. flip switch to Main BIOS
5. flash Main BIOS
6. reboot



When you adjust memory make sure you adjust VSOC and DRAM voltage. Do you know what memory ICs your kit is using? Find out from Thaiphoon Burner.


----------



## neur0cide

Ramad said:


> Is there any interest here for a modded F23f. The modded BIOS does only unlock/unhide all AMD CBS settings.
> Let me know if there is an interest and I will post a link with flashing instructions.



Hey Ramad!
Glad you asked. Just today I put my secondary PC into service (it's still on a test bench, but will be assembled soon). It features an Aorus X370 Gaming 5 and I'm perplexed by the lack of options in the UEFI. The CBS is almost empty. No BGS, no CLDO_VDDP. 

So, could you also mod the F23f for the Gaming 5? This would be great and I'd really appreciate it.


EDIT: Never mind, I just found ket's modded BIOS page for Gigabyte. So I think I'm good and there's no need for you to put in the extra effort. Thx!


----------



## sh4gz

Been using Q flash to try bioses. Built this machine last year. Was an easy OC. 1.35v on cpu voltage. Set memory to xmp profile 1 3200. booted right up. been rock solid until that april windows update. windows crashed. then i lost my OC. Having issues uploading my pic of typhon.. 

Gskill Ripjawz V part# f4 3200c14-8gvk...K4a8g085wb-bcpb XMP certified 1600mhz 14-14-14-34-48 1.35v

Willing to start from scratch. ill back my saves on windows and start fresh. How should i go about this? on F6 bios using q-flash.





AlphaC said:


> sh4gz : I think you will want to boot into your backup BIOS, set everything to stock with 2133MHz RAM and reflash the main BIOs from there.
> 
> 
> Basically
> 
> 1. flip switch to Backup BIOS
> 2. Boot into backup BIOS
> 3. go to Q-Flash
> 4. flip switch to Main
> 5. flash Main BIOS
> 6. reboot
> 
> 
> 
> When you adjust memory make sure you adjust VSOC and DRAM voltage. Do you know what memory ICs your kit is using? Find out from Thaiphoon Burner.


----------



## AlphaC

Are you sure your Windows isn't corrupted?


Your memory is Samsung B-Die. All 3200C14 is Samsung B-die.


Worse come to worst try some more DRAM voltage, like 1.37-1.39V instead of 1.35V.


----------



## sh4gz

AlphaC said:


> Are you sure your Windows isn't corrupted?
> 
> Your memory is Samsung B-Die. All 3200C14 is Samsung B-die.
> 
> 
> Worse come to worst try some more DRAM voltage, like 1.37-1.39V instead of 1.35V.


 I HAD IT TO 1.4.


windows prob corrupt.. and voltage was 1.4 this time around. funny thing is. I get an instant f9 bios code reset as soon as i change the memory in the bios to other than stock settings. 1700x i can run 4ghz stock voltage no issues. appreciate the help!


----------



## AlphaC

Are you running Ryzen Master in Windows?


I believe some people had issues with Ryzen Master interfering


F9 is "Recovery capsule is not found."


edit: I believe what is happening is your motherboard is trying to flash your backup BIOs over your main BIOS since I don't think anyone has gotten 4GHz CPU clock on stock voltage. If you want to isolate this, you can switch to single BIOS mode.


----------



## sh4gz

AlphaC said:


> Are you running Ryzen Master in Windows?
> 
> 
> I believe some people had issues with Ryzen Master interfering
> 
> 
> F9 is "Recovery capsule is not found."
> 
> 
> edit: I believe what is happening is your motherboard is trying to flash your backup BIOs over your main BIOS since I don't think anyone has gotten 4GHz CPU clock on stock voltage. If you want to isolate this, you can switch to single BIOS mode.


i have/had ryzen master installed but only use it to check temps until the aida and other software was able to post the proper temps.
Funny i can get into windows 1.225v @ 4ghz. ran farcry 5 or 5hrs straight no issues.. Cinebench loop 5 or so times also, just to see if it would crash.

How do i get into single bios mode? ill reflash that to f6 and go from there. Thats what i was on when PC ran oc'd 24/7 when i wanted it to no issues. The bios version does change in the bios when i Q-flash. just any memory setting i get the f9 post code, reboots 3 times. then will work again back to stock memory settings. The cpu will stick to 3.8 or 4.0 and run fine.


----------



## VeritronX

I had this happen to me before and reseating the ram fixed it.


----------



## AlphaC

Flip the SB switch:


----------



## sh4gz

VeritronX said:


> I had this happen to me before and reseating the ram fixed it.


i did that, i even swapped sticks. still no go.


----------



## Ramad

neur0cide said:


> Hey Ramad!
> Glad you asked. Just today I put my secondary PC into service (it's still on a test bench, but will be assembled soon). It features an Aorus X370 Gaming 5 and I'm perplexed by the lack of options in the UEFI. The CBS is almost empty. No BGS, no CLDO_VDDP.
> 
> So, could you also mod the F23f for the Gaming 5? This would be great and I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, I just found ket's modded BIOS page for Gigabyte. So I think I'm good and there's no need for you to put in the extra effort. Thx!


Good that you found a BIOS for you motherboard. Unlike Asus, CLDO voltage works on Gigabyte as it should. It works like any other voltage, means, the PC will (likely) freeze upon boot if it's low. Setting it to 1000mV is more than enough to stabilize memory link at 3200MT/s, I'm not sure about CLDO voltages at higher frequencies because my RAM does not overclock beyond 3200MT/s.


----------



## Floyd31

drap


----------



## sh4gz

i did that tried all sorts of bios on the main and backup. single and dual. The memory will only run 3200 on a fresh flash and setting the xmp profile 1. after that, any changes i get an f9 bios post code and memory reverts back to 2133. i can OC the cpu to 4ghz no issues. Memory just stuck at 2133. Kinda pissed that i paid for performance i cannot have.



AlphaC said:


> Flip the SB switch:


----------



## iSaff

Hi, guys i'm a n00b overclocker and PC builder. I tried overclocking my 1700 to 3.8ghz @1.37 which worked on the stock cooler, tested on CineBench, but the fans were too loud (I have Noctua Industrial fans in my case) so i went for lower clock target of 3.6ghz/3.5ghz for the CPU and while lowering voltages in small increments. 

However, I left my Gskill Trident z 3600 Samsung bdie RAM on XMP, i didn't realize this would be an issue. 

Eventually, I got a blue screen of death, I couldn't recover Windows 10, and had to do a fresh reinstall, but now even back on 3ghz CPU, if I use 3.XMP my computer will boot, but eventually crash suddenly in windows. 

I wonder if I borked the RAM or my motherboard with XMP. Can overclocking the CPU affect the RAM if it's being overclocked via XMP? Is this permanent?

Thanks for any input you can give.


----------



## AlphaC

If you're using 1st gen Ryzen I highly suggest using F6 / F22 BIOs. I had slight issues with F23 as well with respect to BSODs, but a Ryzen 7 2700X placed on the same board has no issues.


----------



## iSaff

AlphaC said:


> If you're using 1st gen Ryzen I highly suggest using F6 / F22 BIOs. I had slight issues with F23 as well with respect to BSODs, but a Ryzen 7 2700X placed on the same board has no issues.


Thank's for the advice, I'm on F22 with XMP still crashes apps. and occasionally BoD, it's very unstable. Do you think overclocking my CPU could have affected my SPD/XMP profiles on the ram?


----------



## Floyd31

iSaff said:


> Thank's for the advice, I'm on F22 with XMP still crashes apps. and occasionally BoD, it's very unstable. Do you think overclocking my CPU could have affected my SPD/XMP profiles on the ram?


you should use the bios F7b.
with my 1700x and my ram gskill 3200 b-die, work fine.
I test F10 => f23f => boot failure, cold boot and bsod with [email protected]
I return to F7b, and my ram is ok @3200

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1z3yJZIue7tmjwx3R2n-_LV7uKtenVfSV


----------



## iSaff

*Re: Popular Front for the Liberation of England*



Floyd31 said:


> you should use the bios F7b.
> with my 1700x and my ram gskill 3200 b-die, work fine.
> I test F10 => f23f => boot failure, cold boot and bsod with [email protected]
> I return to F7b, and my ram is ok @3200
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1z3yJZIue7tmjwx3R2n-_LV7uKtenVfSV


I can't thank you enough! I'm using F7B, and now i have 3.8Ghz @1.29V, and I also have my ram in XMP running @3600. All in a few minutes. I've only run Cinebench, but all seems stable.

I can't believe my two days of hell was just down to a bad bios, my fans were unbelievably loud, Windows was corrupted. Ugh!

Thank you again!


----------



## Floyd31

fine !


----------



## davidera

Hi, 1800x on F23f bios, always used all cores normal oc at 3.9 1.33750V i wanted to try pstate so i put everything back to auto, setup pstate0 so that was the same as my classic OC and went back to windows to findout that the core speed indeed get lower when idling or doing light task( still thought there would be more donclock minumum i get is 3.2) but the Voltages never drop, as ive seen in page 275 of this thread a guy said that is needed putting an offset on the vcore except i cant find this option anywhere and i think this could be the cause of the voltages not dropping! thx in advance

i thought it was dynamic vcore the voice where to set the offset but seems like it's not the case adding +0.11250 or -0.11250 over my 1.33750vcore just makes it fixed so i endup with a super unstable system when using the negative offset and a very high vcore when using the positive one

i will leave some screenshots as how i configured as of now the Bios to run the p state

https://imgur.com/a/D1hSvu8


----------



## Stray_Bullet

davidera said:


> Hi, 1800x on F23f bios, always used all cores normal oc at 3.9 1.33750V i wanted to try pstate so i put everything back to auto, setup pstate0 so that was the same as my classic OC and went back to windows to findout that the core speed indeed get lower when idling or doing light task( still thought there would be more donclock minumum i get is 3.2) but the Voltages never drop, as ive seen in page 275 of this thread a guy said that is needed putting an offset on the vcore except i cant find this option anywhere and i think this could be the cause of the voltages not dropping! thx in advance
> 
> i thought it was dynamic vcore the voice where to set the offset but seems like it's not the case adding +0.11250 or -0.11250 over my 1.33750vcore just makes it fixed so i endup with a super unstable system when using the negative offset and a very high vcore when using the positive one
> 
> i will leave some screenshots as how i configured as of now the Bios to run the p state
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/D1hSvu8


Did you change the Pstate VID... I thought 20 was default for the 1800X? If so that may explain why it is not down-volting. Just change the FID and offset should work. The rest of the settings in bios look correct btw. Might want to change your power settings/processor power management/ minimum processor state to 20% for down-clocking... Hope this helps.


----------



## Melcar

I have started to OC since it seems the F23f bios is the last one. Settled on a mild OC of 3.6GHz (straight out multiplier OC) with +0.05 offset voltage and LLC set to High. Anything higher requires more than twice the additional volts, and I don't want to push too hard. Room temps are about 32-33C and so far the highest load temperature after a few hours in Prime is of 72C for the core and 76C for the VRM. All tests in Prime pass no problem, but I have noticed the CPU is throttling a bit. 4 of the cores fluctuate between 3.5 and 3.6. Is the VRM getting too hot?


----------



## AlphaC

76°C for VRM is not that bad. When it is over about 90°C then I'd start to worry about it. (The adjacent capacitors are rated for 105°C)


----------



## Melcar

What do you think is causing the frequency jumps then? It's nearly 100MHz. This does not happen with stock speeds (all cores and threads are pegged to 3.2GHz consistently).


----------



## Neokolzia

So under fairly new bios from May I believe, I was able to tune my ram at least successfully to boot at 3400 (could tweak it a bit higher as well 3440 or something) on the 1800x, I ran this for about a month but experienced random blue screens approximately once a week. I did a RAM error check and came up with nothing but went back down to the stable 3200 I've known hadn't had these issues and basically never bluescreened, and far as I've seen last 2 months been dropped back down to 3200 its been stable again.

So appears like 3400 wasn't actually stable?

Thoughts, experiences?


Edit: Reading backwards, appears number of people experienced same thing with F23f (believe is one I used) and suggested moving to f22 its been OK now for me, but If I have anymore unexplained bsods I'll look into doing that.


----------



## AlphaC

I only experienced problems with BIOS after F22 with the 1st gen Ryzen. The 2nd gen is fine on F23


----------



## Nighthog

I get blue screens with memory OC if I push tWRWRSCL & tRDRDSCL too tight or have too little voltage to the selected combo. It can "seem" stable and produce no errors in memory testing but usually it fails threads in Prime95 Blend tests quite fast, IBT AVX can also fail.
The most obvious is then blue screens now and then. 

Either relax the timing or increase memory voltage 1-2steps even if it produces no errors it usually fixes the blue screens and Prime95/IBT testing.

Though this is from my experience on AB350 Gaming 3 f23d BIOS and my memory on R7 1700.


----------



## Darkomax

F23 BIOS is out with AGESA 1.0.0.4


----------



## Melcar

And I don't work this weekend. Going to be fun.


----------



## THUMPer1

Whats in AGESA 1004???


----------



## Ramad

*F23 mod*

This is an F23 mod with full AMD CBS menu. I have been using it with my R5 1600 for 2 days and all seems fine.

*Link:* http://www.mediafire.com/file/7ss2vd6bc8ea7b0/F23M10.zip/file

Extract the zip file and move the extracted folder to the root of a FAT32 formatted USB stick.

*Warning*: Make sure that your motherboard is set to "Single BIOS mode". Flashing BIOS is risky, so make sure that you are only using 1 BIOS to flash, so you can recover the motherboard if a flash goes bad. 



*How to flash:*

*Q-Flash:*

- Choose "Update BIOS"
- Browse to F23M10 folder, hit "Enter" and choose the file F23.M10
- Hit "Enter" to flash


*DOS:* Use the following commands hitting "Enter" after each command:



Code:


[B]cd f23m10

autoexec

[/B]

This takes care of the flashing process using Gigabyte's own Efiflash utility.

That's it.




Code:


Checksums: (if needed)


SHA256: 
E96E413D11E1707DC85250A0BF63699199205A10805C7B8DC8C948EE66ACEF8B   *autoexec.bat
C9B9BFDAC4662E0B17126785C26C5353D73AB294F085061B7E54C9380C058692   *Efiflash.exe
D2DECA13B8B33BF159C6FFFFA35582B13FADF3C27CD7048C7E595E599422A427   *F23.M10

58BB05D70977DFBC92877DC178CF4165F3C6A883C7654B7D47DFC850557F2C3D   *F23M10.zip


----------



## Melcar

F23 killed my 3.8 OC. It now needs a bit more juice to remain stable at that speed. My lower speed overclocks remained unaffected however. I can do up to 3.75 with 1.300v but to get to 3.8 I need 1.375v. 3.6 only needs 1.275v. CPU temps are acceptable regardless, but VRM is getting a bit hot now.


----------



## Neokolzia

Melcar said:


> F23 killed my 3.8 OC. It now needs a bit more juice to remain stable at that speed. My lower speed overclocks remained unaffected however. I can do up to 3.75 with 1.300v but to get to 3.8 I need 1.375v. 3.6 only needs 1.275v. CPU temps are acceptable regardless, but VRM is getting a bit hot now.


Think will stay on F23d or whatever the may update was then since very least my Overclock didn't change, 4.0 still was never stable on this chip despite being able to hit 4.275 for benchmarking.
4.0 would crash under handbrake encoding, where it would be fine under extended aida64 runs, and IBT. So still been dialed back to 3.975

Though honestly not that happy with the platform, hoping that Zen 2 shows some significant improvement because still my largest bottleneck in my system is my Ryzen processor.
But sort of imagining that K7 won't cut it when those come


----------



## Dokoram

@Ramad 

Wich GB mobo is this for ?


----------



## Dokoram

The new bios F23 from GB is just garbage 

Sleep in windows10 gives u 8 out of 10 the famous GB bios triple beep and wipeout of the OC setting for cpu


----------



## Ramad

Dokoram said:


> @*Ramad*
> 
> Wich GB mobo is this for ?



AORUS AX370-Gaming K7 only.




Dokoram said:


> The new bios F23 from GB is just garbage
> 
> Sleep in windows10 gives u 8 out of 10 the famous GB bios triple beep and wipeout of the OC setting for cpu



It's changes made in AGESA 1.0.0.4C that is the reason. It's not easy to stabilize the system if the RAM is not stable. Previously used RAM settings can't be used on my system so I'm using slightly different settings to get the same result I had with earlier BIOS. Raising CPU VDDP voltage may also help stabilizing the CPU/RAM link.


I'm working with a new BIOS mod, may post it tomorrow if it passes my testings so you are welcome to wait for the next mod. I think it will be better than M10.


----------



## Dokoram

Ramad said:


> AORUS AX370-Gaming K7 only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's changes made in AGESA 1.0.0.4C that is the reason. It's not easy to stabilize the system if the RAM is not stable. Previously used RAM settings can't be used on my system so I'm using slightly different settings to get the same result I had with earlier BIOS. Raising CPU VDDP voltage may also help stabilizing the CPU/RAM link.
> 
> 
> I'm working with a new BIOS mod, may post it tomorrow if it passes my testings so you are welcome to wait for the next mod. I think it will be better than M10.



Its not the ram settings even at 2400 for a set that can do 3600 it just goes 8 of 10 times when u select sleep in windows or linux , into the triple beep and eraises the cpu OC ,even the 10 mhz overclock 
It looks to me that the agesa is either poluted by 'amd' or just 'gb' cant flush out the misstakes 
To me it feels like the emphasis is set on the 2X00 with its imc and the older 1x00 just been neglected

anyways always try to connect with others to share thoughts and to fix some problems


----------



## Melcar

Only issue for me (besides the ruined overclock) is that on Linux every time I reboot or turn off the system the kernel hangs for a full 2 minutes. Have not figure that on out yet. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkomax

Does someone have an issue with geardown mode since F20 (basically PinnacleRidge BIOS)? I could disable it just fine before, but now it doesn't post if I disable it (and I have set tCWL to an even number)


----------



## Nighthog

Darkomax said:


> Does someone have an issue with geardown mode since F20 (basically PinnacleRidge BIOS)? I could disable it just fine before, but now it doesn't post if I disable it (and I have set tCWL to an even number)


If you want to use Geardown "disable" you need to manually set 2T timings. Geardown "disable" doesn't work with 1T timings(auto) on Gigabyte for a long while now.


----------



## Melcar

So I already have my "sensible" max CPU speed, and now I want to mess with the RAM.  From the stock 2400MHz CAS14 @ 1.2v, I was able to successfully test 2666MHz CAS14 @ 1.3v (1.33v actual). I decided to push a bit more. Don't care much for RAM subtimings and stuff. I don't want headaches, so just sticking to base clock, CAS and voltage. Right now I'm testing 2933MHz CAS15 @ 1.35v (1.38v actual). You guys think that's a safe 24/7 setting for my RAM (provided I can pass stress testing right now)?


----------



## Ramad

*F22 BIOS mod*

This is an F22 mod with full AMD CBS menu. It would be beneficial to use an older BIOS with a more stable AGESA, since there are problems with AGESA 1.0.0.4C. Flash instructions are a copy-paste of the earlier instructions that I have posted for F23.M10 since nothing changed in the method it self beside file names.

*Link for F22.M3:* http://www.mediafire.com/file/y2hd7r3ac9ccbih/F22M3.zip/file

Extract the zip file and move the extracted folder to the root of a FAT32 formatted USB stick.

*Warning*: Make sure that your motherboard is set to "Single BIOS mode". Flashing BIOS is risky, so make sure that you are only using 1 BIOS to flash, so you can recover the motherboard if a flash goes bad. 



*How to flash:*

*Q-Flash:*

- Choose "Update BIOS"
- Browse to F22M3 folder, hit "Enter" and choose the file F22.M3
- Hit "Enter" to flash


*DOS:* Use the following commands hitting "Enter" after each command:



Code:


[B]cd f22m3

autoexec

[/B]

This takes care of the flashing process using Gigabyte's own Efiflash utility.

That's it.




Code:


Checksums: (if needed)


SHA256: 
37C3A1B4CA39A5C9298F4591E30D8AF863CE6886014F7CE31F396B74210FD88E   *autoexec.bat
C9B9BFDAC4662E0B17126785C26C5353D73AB294F085061B7E54C9380C058692   *Efiflash.exe
A57DFC472F4C154AF107B122854F71340C0B3C7CA15EFD8D58F43138B81E5053   *F22.M3

997743FE810B233F51E47B30F2F63303635DD059D28BDD8DAC975949C04CDA5D   *F22M3.zip


----------



## Melcar

Well, back to F22. The F23 BIOS broke sleep in Linux and found out that the issue with hangs on reboot/shutdown is affecting others too running different flavors of Linux.


----------



## Dokoram

Its not only linux windows gives same result 
Its a giga**** feature sleep means whipe the cpu and/or memory settings , they might call it a eastrn egg


----------



## iSaff

Does anyone know where the secure boot setting is located?

I'm trying to boot off of a USB to use Samsung's Secure Erase utility to wipe an SSD, but it just refuses to boot off of the USB. I imagine the Secure Boot feature may be turned on, but i can't locate the setting.


----------



## Melcar

iSaff said:


> Does anyone know where the secure boot setting is located?
> 
> I'm trying to boot off of a USB to use Samsung's Secure Erase utility to wipe an SSD, but it just refuses to boot off of the USB. I imagine the Secure Boot feature may be turned on, but i can't locate the setting.



In the "BIOS" section there are options for Secure Boot and similar.


----------



## wingman99

Melcar said:


> In the "BIOS" section there are options for Secure Boot and similar.


Yes.


----------



## Ramad

*F23 BIOS mod (newer than F23.M10)*

Have been using it for three weeks now, so it has been tested a lot. A lot of the changes with latest AGESA v1.0.0.4 seems to be related to memory controller, so try increasing tRDRD_SCL and tWRWR_SCL to 3 or 4 clocks if you stability issues. Set tCKE to 8 clocks when running at 3200MT/s and 9 clocks if running higher than 3200MT/s. Last advice is to set the tWRRD timing as ½ of tRDWR. Aside from tCKE, the changes are made to IMC timings.

Let me know if you have an E-die based pair of RAM and want a working and fine tuned profile and I will post the profile I'm using now.  

There is no change to flashing methods beside changes to file names, so the instructions are the same. 


*Link to F23.M2:* http://www.mediafire.com/file/jkl14q6238hfl2c/F23M2.zip/file/file

Extract the zip file and move the extracted folder to the root of a FAT32 formatted USB stick.

*Warning*: Make sure that your motherboard is set to "Single BIOS mode". Flashing BIOS is risky, so make sure that you are only using 1 BIOS to flash, so you can recover the motherboard if a flash goes bad. 



*How to flash:*

*Q-Flash:*

- Choose "Update BIOS"
- Browse to F23M2 folder, hit "Enter" and choose the file F23.M2
- Hit "Enter" to flash


*DOS:* Use the following commands hitting "Enter" after each command:



Code:


[B]cd f23m2

autoexec

[/B]

This takes care of the flashing process using Gigabyte's own Efiflash utility.





Code:


Checksums: (if needed)


SHA256: 
F892AC7D1FC0B22B7D3FD62C0F862610CC9ECB383507DBFC07AB8B3BD9EEF01F   *autoexec.bat
C9B9BFDAC4662E0B17126785C26C5353D73AB294F085061B7E54C9380C058692   *Efiflash.exe
36DA26D2229F83BAC7BF337989A8E4DC6085B6E13EA876D0E9C84B45FFCBAE12   *F23.M2

CFC1C728FB7BF7DA303974C5CD957BE71916BA77DBB5F4944952C67412061BDE   *F23M2.zip


----------



## Neokolzia

Anyone else have issues since the some Windows Update with Soundblaster X-Fi breaking and throwing these errors? I haven't been able to get it running since one of the major windows updates back in Spring 2018 I think.

I've contacted Gigabyte support and they had no suggestions, I've tried reinstalling windows and all that and the issue persisted.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

I skipped the latest update, I'm tired of downloading "features" I don't want so I don't have your problem. I did learn early on that the drivers for audio and chipset are crap. For audio specifically the Realtek audio manager didn't work properly, the "smart" audio was never loud enough. I installed the utility from the gigabyte website then updated the driver using Microsoft Update catalog. I would give it a look and see if you can find a newer driver version. This wont update any utilities so I haven't run into any incompatibilities this way.

https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=asmedia

Edit; Microsoft's search function sucks. the top link is the latest I found. The one below it is the one I'm currently using with no issues. Filter by date.

https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=Realtek+Semiconductor+Corp.+-+MEDIA

https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=6.0.1.8393


----------



## AlphaC

(delete)


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-ga-ax370-gaming-rgb-monoblock-nickel


EKWB has a sale on their monoblock for $71 + shipping for black Friday


----------



## shubjero

What's up with the sound drivers these days? I'm on Windows 10 version 1803 (start -> run -> winver).

The drivers from the Gigabyte site don't work for me anymore. The latest driver on the site as of writing (8475) refuse to install saying no compatible device found during the install wizard and the previous posted version (8454) installs, gives me the Realtek audio manager but sounds do not work at all.

At this point I'm just running with all Realtek stuff uninstalled and letting the Windows drivers 'High-definition audio device' with version 10.0.17134.319 work. They work fine but I don't have the Realtek hd audio manager in control panel nor the Creative SB X-fi. Did we need this Realtek and Creative stuff anyways? Did it really make things better?

Curious to hear what others have been doing and observing.

Thank you


----------



## Melcar

The Realtek panel has a few advanced options like configuring the amplifier and equalizer. I think you also need it to properly switch between the rear and front panel plugs and to set up 7.1 speakers. I usually just install the PG463 one from GBs website (dated 4/25/2018) and not bother with the others, which I think are updates (meaning you need to install the base driver first). The Creative driver adds some virtualization options for games and stuff like that. Never bothered with it myself.


----------



## shubjero

Melcar said:


> The Realtek panel has a few advanced options like configuring the amplifier and equalizer. I think you also need it to properly switch between the rear and front panel plugs and to set up 7.1 speakers. I usually just install the PG463 one from GBs website (dated 4/25/2018) and not bother with the others, which I think are updates (meaning you need to install the base driver first). The Creative driver adds some virtualization options for games and stuff like that. Never bothered with it myself.


Thanks for that info. I was able to install PG463 and get proper sound and then upgrade to 8454 but 8454 doesnt let me configure amp settings so I went back to PG463.

Another thing, do you use the front panel headphone jack? I seem to get a lot of line noise from that plug whereas the back panel plug has no line noise at all.


----------



## Melcar

shubjero said:


> Thanks for that info. I was able to install PG463 and get proper sound and then upgrade to 8454 but 8454 doesnt let me configure amp settings so I went back to PG463.
> 
> Another thing, do you use the front panel headphone jack? I seem to get a lot of line noise from that plug whereas the back panel plug has no line noise at all.



That is an unresolved issue that plagued some motherboards and GB never addressed it. Happens on mine too. I get white noise and static after a while. Unplugging and plugging the headphones back in fixes this (sometimes you have to do it several times). No changes in settings seem to resolve this. It's not a driver issue, since it happens in Linux too.


----------



## Ramad

*F24e BIOS mod*

F24e mod with full AMD CBS menu. The latest fom Gigabyte for the K7 with the latest AGESA (1.0.0.6).

*Link for F24e.M0:* http://www.mediafire.com/file/jjzrb5zzdoceni7/F24EM0.zip/file

Extract the zip file and move the extracted folder to the root of a FAT32 formatted USB stick.

*Warning*: Make sure that your motherboard is set to "Single BIOS mode". Flashing BIOS is risky, so make sure that you are only using 1 BIOS to flash, so you can recover the motherboard if a flash goes bad. 



*How to flash:*

*Q-Flash:*

- Choose "Update BIOS"
- Browse to F24eM0 folder, hit "Enter" and choose the file F24e.M0
- Hit "Enter" to flash


*DOS:* Use the following commands hitting "Enter" after each command:



Code:


[B]cd f24em0

autoexec

[/B]

Efiflash takes care of the flashing process.





Code:


Checksums: (if needed)

SHA256: 
A4BEE9DC905DF74522FA13E85BB497B953F003991C6B5C92A5CFFFC6659F37A4   *autoexec.bat
C9B9BFDAC4662E0B17126785C26C5353D73AB294F085061B7E54C9380C058692   *Efiflash.exe
D00565E712E67351549B106EE5A99EE9CE826E4516A8F0B12ED47E1ED82B8491   *F24e.M0

58AC770C531DDD82717E52598F7183EAA7C8ED6236D2F7EA96A2AB0B37203B0B   *F24eM0.zip


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10#support-dl-bios


F24e officially is up for K7 



and G5 has F24d



https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-5-rev-10#support-dl-bios


------------


Haven't had issues with the G5 on F23 so I'm wondering whether to bother with something labeled with a letter.


----------



## Melcar

I think when GB puts a letter at the end means it's sort of a "post beta revision". Eventually they put the version without the letter and take down the other one. Waiting for the "final" F24 to update. F23 was rather bad for me ("dead" USB ports, broken sleep, kernel errors in Linux) so I'm still on F22. The only issue I have with the F22 BIOS is that sometimes fan ports 5, 6 and 4 go nuts and either set my fans to minimum PWM duty or puts them on full blast. F23 fixed that for me, but the additional problems it brought made me downgrade again. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## BadCompanyAX370

Hi, maybe not as relevant as I think but THE best thing I ever did with my Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 was toss the standard BIOS in the bin!
The standard BIOS has no options, especially Windows 7 stuff, with alternate bios I can see and turn on the USB2 ports.
Anyway stuff related to your challenge, if the standard bios has 20 options then the alternate has 100. It's worth trying.... do a Google search for it, there are at least two different ones for that motherboard.

Good luck
Bruce


----------



## Ramad

*F24 BIOS MOD*

F24 mod with full AMD CBS menu. This is the latest K7 BIOS from Gigabyte that is dated 12/26/2018. Flash as usual.

*Link for F24.M2:* http://www.mediafire.com/file/sh5f7h6lyd5s3fb/F24M2.zip/file

Extract the zip file and move the extracted folder to the root of a FAT32 formatted USB stick.

*Warning*: Make sure that your motherboard is set to "Single BIOS mode". Flashing BIOS is risky, so make sure that you are only using 1 BIOS to flash, so you can recover the motherboard if a flash goes bad. 



*How to flash:*

*Q-Flash:*

- Choose "Update BIOS"
- Browse to F24M2 folder, hit "Enter" and choose the file F24.M2
- Hit "Enter" to flash


*DOS:* Use the following commands hitting "Enter" after each command:



Code:


[B]cd f24m2

autoexec

[/B]

Efiflash takes care of the flashing process.





Code:


Checksums: (if needed)

SHA256: 
FE17BAFE2684AA4C4C306C73E01FCBC2C125ED73F82BE8280E2C91FB8CB1D9DF   *autoexec.bat
B522E3D2209D6F950990779B90F785AEEEEC8CC2336294A498D5DDA253E67E2C   *Efiflash.exe (updated to v0.74)
992196026F28D86ABC5862AB0B1A90102DCAC7CE6CC95F663E42FD92432F9456   *F24.M2

F35BD35C50AF5410ED634F9EB0D15781E905E99DDC55BABDCC218D20E28B8B14   *F24M2.zip


----------



## Neokolzia

Any thoughts/concerns for current leaked specs for Ryzen 3000 being well supported for overclocking, memory speeds/compatibilities on this board when it drops?

I don't know alot about the VRM besides remembering that the K7 was a bit lacking compared to a few of the other early offerings phase wise, My current plan is to hopefully upgrade to whatever 12 core is released, I'll upgrade motherboard if needed but Ideally if I don't have to it would be nice.

For few reasons since am hardlined and unless gigabyte X570's have identical CPU socket positions (x470 did from what I could tell) switching to a different manufacturer would be a big hassle of rebending tubing or making new tubing, all the same would love to stress out my cooling solution a bit more since overclocking headroom on the 1800x was poor settling in at a measily 3.975GHz for stability (4.0 would crash on Video encoding loads even at 1.5vcore)


----------



## VeritronX

This board has good quality VRMs, just not a very good heatsink. You can get a monoblock for it, EK sells them and they are currently half price. I'm not worried about bios support for the new chips, gigabyte has been pretty good with updating so far.



EK-FB GA AX370 Gaming RGB Monoblock - Nickel


----------



## Neokolzia

VeritronX said:


> This board has good quality VRMs, just not a very good heatsink. You can get a monoblock for it, EK sells them and they are currently half price. I'm not worried about bios support for the new chips, gigabyte has been pretty good with updating so far.
> 
> 
> 
> EK-FB GA AX370 Gaming RGB Monoblock - Nickel



Ya I know they have monoblocks for the X370 price wise I'd certainly be interested but unless there is a good reason to switch to a monoblock (which Would require rebending 100%) I probably wouldn't do it.

As well that I don't know the compatibility going forward for monoblock on X470 or X570 boards if I stick to gigabyte if I have to change motherboards.
Where as sticking to a normal block really is fine and has full AM4 compatibility usually watercooling the VRM's is just overkill


----------



## VeritronX

Neokolzia said:


> Ya I know they have monoblocks for the X370 price wise I'd certainly be interested but unless there is a good reason to switch to a monoblock (which Would require rebending 100%) I probably wouldn't do it.. Where as sticking to a normal block really is fine and has full AM4 compatibility usually watercooling the VRM's is just overkill


I can get my VRM's to 100C+ with my R7 1700 at 4Ghz 1.38v because I'm using the EK supremacy evo AM4 block and there's not much airflow near them.. If I got a 2700X and overclocked it this much the board would likely run into thermal shutdown. I'm holding off on fitting the monoblock until I get one of the new 7nm cpus, but I have one sitting here ready. The monoblock is half price because it's basically on clearance, eventually they won't be available anymore.


----------



## wingman99

VeritronX said:


> I can get my VRM's to 100C+ with my R7 1700 at 4Ghz 1.38v because I'm using the EK supremacy evo AM4 block and there's not much airflow near them.. If I got a 2700X and overclocked it this much the board would likely run into thermal shutdown. I'm holding off on fitting the monoblock until I get one of the new 7nm cpus, but I have one sitting here ready. The monoblock is half price because it's basically on clearance, eventually they won't be available anymore.


When will the new 7nm CPUs be released?


----------



## VeritronX

wingman99 said:


> When will the new 7nm CPUs be released?


We don't know when they will be available, AMD has a keynote at CES in ~4 days time and they might be announced then.


----------



## Melcar

So I noticed the F24 BIOS has been removed from their site.


----------



## inserf1

Would be nice if Gigabyte said why they pulled the newest BIOS, (also from the x470 boards) and for that matter less vague change-logs would be nice going forward (although i guess they have no responsibility to do so)

Seen some users post about: boot issue, sleep issues, high vcore, dram voltage at 1.2v, fan settings, and something to do with VR (Hive?)

Ive experience high vcore, or as i see it, board sets the vcore to 1.425 on auto or normal, so if you use DVID you end up with a ton of voltage, and if the RAM is set to XMP or above optimized defaults speed, unable to wake from sleep and then fails to boot.

F23 not that different, dont think i got the boot issue though, and the high vcore has been present since F21.

Right now i dont have much faith in Gigabyte on delivering a issue free BIOS for Ryzen 2....


----------



## Melcar

Board behaves fine for me on F22. Been plagued with issues with F23 and had problems on earlier revisions, so I'm not that thrilled to update.


----------



## VeritronX

I've been good on F23, F24 wouldn't restart properly for me (had the same problem with F22). I'd run F7b with my 1700 if I could find a copy of it, the file link on the gigabyte forums doesn't work anymore.


----------



## inserf1

VeritronX said:


> I've been good on F23, F24 wouldn't restart properly for me (had the same problem with F22). I'd run F7b with my 1700 if I could find a copy of it, the file link on the gigabyte forums doesn't work anymore.


Ive got the 7a saved away if interested?

F25 has been released.... so far (all 30 mins) just the high vcore (UPDATE - only on auto/stock, normal with offset seems to be working again)... and one successful wake from sleep.


----------



## spurdy

VeritronX said:


> I've been good on F23, F24 wouldn't restart properly for me (had the same problem with F22). I'd run F7b with my 1700 if I could find a copy of it, the file link on the gigabyte forums doesn't work anymore.


All the files ever posted to Gigabyte BIOS support pages (so, including F7a, but not F7b) are still directly accessible here, just scroll down to find the "mb_bios_ga-ax370-gaming-k7_" section:

http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/BIOS/

I'm using Ket's modified F7a with my 1800X and it works wonderfully!

I've also been compulsively saving copies of everything that's been released, along with dates and whatever meager "change log" info was posted along with each.


----------



## Nighthog

I tried all F23 -> F24 -> F25 on my Gaming 3 and I gotta say I like Agesa 1.0.0.6 

Does wonders for memory settings and stability. You can basically now test all settings and boot to see what they do now. Before many settings refused to boot outright now they do and even if the are unstable you can see what they affect and I've improved stability with the new working combinations that didn't work on older Agesa at all!

I can use a another RTT value setup from the only one really working earlier [RZQ/7, RZQ/3, RZQ/1] ---> a better one [RZQ/7, disabled, RZQ/5]
I can even boot with 3866Mhz memory! (though not enough SoC voltage or CPU sample to not freeze if I test anything in windows)

I've also slightly improved my 3733Mhz mem config on the sub timings as stability improved. Now trying to stabilize 3800Mhz.


----------



## inserf1

Seems a keeper, sleep works again (short and over-night) and the high voltage on the vcore is only at stock with vcore on AUTO, normal and offset seems to works.

So far loaded previous OC and ran memtest for a few hours, was ok, next a fiddle, been on F20 or F21 since Feb (although both were pretty good to me) maybe some improvement possible.


----------



## mus1mus

Hello guys. Been out for a while and I'd like to know where things are in terms of the memory overclocking on the K7. 

BIOS?
MEM OC?
CPU OC? 

Still on 1800X btw.

I am not keen on staying on hiatus!


----------



## inserf1

Hello 

For me on a 1700, not much has changed, i switched to the K7 from a Prime kinda early on (around when the F6 was released) and 3200 worked straight out of the box, general impression then was Gigabyte were ahead on the RAM side compared to the others, but lacked options.

Now the other boards have improved/matched or surpassed now on the RAM, and we still lack the extra options (whether they are needed is up for debate) but generally it feel its been left behind.

F20 gave some extra dividers, was able to creep up 3308 (ie 101 x 32.66) but the main bit, its at least stable! (depending on BIOS, and touch wood)

F6, F7a, F10 was fine, F20, F21 and F25 have been good.
F22, F23 and F24 have been terrible (again for me)


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh..

The last time I was on the K7, there were already options available on the RAM Multis as well as the Timings. Not that they were complete, but those minor stuff that you can get off Asus are not really something that makes a lot of difference anyways.. 

And btw, I was already able to reach 3466 the last time.


----------



## herericc

I recently got my 1700 running on my (temporarily) retired GA-AX370-K7. 

It's running whatever BIOS it had on it when I retired it on fully stock settings.

Which BIOS is recommended for use with 2x16GB sticks of Hynix Memory + the 1700?

I know the 1700 is capable of running at 3.9GHz from my testing before I changed motherboards/CPUs, so I'm specifically interested in setting up P-States so I can still downclock my CPU and enjoy the massive power savings available on the 1700.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## VeritronX

pstates was the reason I was looking for F7b, that was the last one that worked on before it was removed because it was buggy in newer agesa iirc. 

Interestingly if I go back to the launch F2 bios my 1700 downclocks and downvolts at idle when overclocked and setting the timings gets me 3200 14 14 14 34 stable with no hassles.


----------



## Nighthog

There never was any issues on any BIOS regarding P-state on the cheaper Gaming 3 board for myself. (just remember to check that lower states/power are enabled in windows power saving features, though you do lose some performance not running full speed at all times.)


----------



## Melcar

Testing out F25 now. Seems that the board now applies a slight offset of +0.050v to the vcore regardless of setting once you set it to manual overclock. LLC settings no longer seem to make a difference regarding voltage drop and adjustments, it seems to be on "high" all the time regardless. Redoing my main OC now. Other than that the bios seems fine with no apparent issues.


----------



## BramSLI1

I haven't been here in a while, but I wanted to see if anyone could help me with this. I water cooled my X370 K7 about a month ago with EK's monoblock and everything has been fine. Suddenly, I was watching Star Trek Discovery tonight and my computer suddenly shut down. I tried to restart it after checking for leaks. There were none, and the computer wouldn't start. I now get an error code of 46 and there's nothing on Gigabyte's site or the manual about that error code. When it tries to post, it looks like it tries to go the RAM, but it stops and goes into a boot loop. Does anyone here have any clue what this could be? I'd hate to have to replace the board as I just finally have my system how I've wanted it.


----------



## Nighthog

Hmm, tried the bios switch and the other bios? Kinda seems the BIOS died or something?


----------



## BramSLI1

Nighthog said:


> Hmm, tried the bios switch and the other bios? Kinda seems the BIOS died or something?


That did the trick! Plus Rep! I thought I was going to have to buy a new processor or possibly a new board. Now I'll just have to keep in mind that I don't have a recovery BIOS chip anymore.


----------



## Melcar

BramSLI1 said:


> That did the trick! Plus Rep! I thought I was going to have to buy a new processor or possibly a new board. Now I'll just have to keep in mind that I don't have a recovery BIOS chip anymore.



You should attempt to "fix" the other bios. Flash it to a fresh bios, but keep the backup you are currently using. Maybe it was just the bios that got corrupted and not the chip itself.


----------



## BramSLI1

Melcar said:


> You should attempt to "fix" the other bios. Flash it to a fresh bios, but keep the backup you are currently using. Maybe it was just the bios that got corrupted and not the chip itself.


Okay, I'll give that a try. Probably not today, I have a lot to do. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## spurdy

BramSLI1 said:


> Okay, I'll give that a try. Probably not today, I have a lot to do. Thanks for the suggestion.


Definitely worth it since you'll have a working backup again, and not at all difficult.

Firstly, I'd strongly suggest you switch the system to single-bios mode if you've not already. It seems to solve all the strange "suddenly my system won't boot" and corrupt BIOS issues; keeping the buggy DualBIOS feature from breaking things when trying to do fancy automatic fail-over and re-flash stuff, by my guess.

From then on you just manually set the active BIOS using the BIOS selection switch. Boot up with your working BIOS, enter Q-Flash, then flip the BIOS selection switch right before executing the flash. I've successfully re-flashed my main and backup multiple times, as well as just using the selection switch to easily move between two versions for testing/comparison. I've also had zero issues with any "soft brick" or boot problems since moving to single-bios mode, when I did experience some before.


----------



## BramSLI1

spurdy said:


> Definitely worth it since you'll have a working backup again, and not at all difficult.
> 
> Firstly, I'd strongly suggest you switch the system to single-bios mode if you've not already. It seems to solve all the strange "suddenly my system won't boot" and corrupt BIOS issues; keeping the buggy DualBIOS feature from breaking things when trying to do fancy automatic fail-over and re-flash stuff, by my guess.
> 
> From then on you just manually set the active BIOS using the BIOS selection switch. Boot up with your working BIOS, enter Q-Flash, then flip the BIOS selection switch right before executing the flash. I've successfully re-flashed my main and backup multiple times, as well as just using the selection switch to easily move between two versions for testing/comparison. I've also had zero issues with any "soft brick" or boot problems since moving to single-bios mode, when I did experience some before.


I'm giving you both a rep. I set it to single mode and I'm using the b-BIOS as my main. I tested the m-BIOS after reinstalling a fresh image on it and it's working again. I'll keep in single mode from now on. Here's a pic of what it looks like. I really like EK's new blocks, but Gigabyte's RTX 2080 OC isn't quite a founders edition. The RGB header is in the wrong place and the power plugs are upside down. I had to take some pliers and remove the plastic around the RGB header and bend the pins outward so they don't make contact with the block. I also had to cut a notch out of the backplate to get the power plugs to fit.


----------



## inserf1

A new bios is out, F30, will have a play this afternoon i guess

Update AGESA 0.0.7.2 for Athlon 200-series (Raven2) APU and further new CPU support
Improve USB compatibility
Note : Update AMD Chipset Driver 18.50.16.01 or later version before update this BIOS.
Note : Due to BIOS ROM size limited, no Bristol Ridge APU support.

Maybe the 128Mb/16MB size limit is a thing is they needed to remove Bristol Ridge APU to additional CPU's...


----------



## mus1mus

ambient is terrible here at the moment but just got reminded how great the board is.


----------



## LBear

Which chipset drivers should we be using?????

-GIGABYTE CHIP SET DRIVER 18.50.16.01 dated 2019/03/05
-AMD SITE CHIP SET DRIVER 18.50.0422 dated 4/22/2019


----------



## Melcar

I just use whatever is on AMDs site. But then again, I mostly use Linux with the latest mainline kernel.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Flashed the new F30 BIOS today. Nothing but BSOD using same settings I've been using since launch. 3.8 Ghz @ 3200 C14. Upped voltages a bit, no luck either. I had to lower DRAM to 3133 to get it stable. I don't really feel like messing with it at the moment so I'm just flipping the switch back to my old BIOS, F22 I believe.


----------



## Melcar

I don't think there is anything new in the BIOS aside from new CPU support.


----------



## mus1mus

F30 is pretty stable on my end. 

same clocks from the previous ones. 

if you are getting issues, might be a good idea to double flash..it happened to me a couple of times and usually just irons out after a reflash.


----------



## colorfuel

I really hope this board gets Zen 2/Ryzen 3xxx support. 

I couldnt find any info on this anywhere, so there is just hope atm.

I'll be upgrading my 1700X to some 8 core 3xxxX for some sweet IPC and GHz improvements.


----------



## Dystopiq

F31 is out. I'll check it out.

Improve USB device compatibility
Improve Q-Flash compatibility


----------



## Sev501

Woah, long time no see fellas, and wow there has been a lot of fw revisions already and here I am still sitting with F7B lol.
Was too busy to dedicate time in oc'ing and tweaking memory. 

Maybe time to flash the 2nd bios and do some tests, but thinking of the time spent doing it ugh makes me just want to be content with what I am working with atm.

Any improvements or new stuff found in the present bios? Did they organize the menus etc?

And BTW I do hope we get ryzen 3xxx support x-ing fingers so we can get some nice upgrades


----------



## Seelbreaker

Yesterday i updated my secondary BIOS to F31 because i was bored and i wanted to look if something beneficial for me has changed since i stayed on F23 for a really long time (my secondary BIOS was on F4d).

Seems like i need to switch Back to F23 again. Bios went into bootlooping with the following debug-led codes which might be caused due to active XMP Profile for my Memory (f4-3466c16d-32gtzr and it instantly worked with that profile... but well)
This are the debug led codes which looped trough until i hit the reset button:
10 PEI Core is started
01 ???? nothing in the manual
51 Memory Initialization Error
dE Reserved
Ad Issue Ready to Boot event for OS Boot (still no Screen)
C2 Reserved


And i can't use PCI-Passtrough for my RX480 on ESXi 6.7 anymore 
0:00:00:04.862 cpu0:2097152)AMDIOMMU: 306: Domain 0: bypass = Yes, identity-mapped = Yes, top page table = 0x1173e5000
2019-05-15T17:28:08.486Z cpu4:2097620)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
2019-05-15T17:28:08.488Z cpu4:2097620)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
2019-05-15T17:28:08.513Z cpu11:2097699)vmk_MemPoolCreate passed for 64 pages
2019-05-15T17:28:09.129Z cpu10:2097724)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
2019-05-15T17:28:09.300Z cpu15:2097744)vmk_MemPoolCreate passed for 4 pages
2019-05-15T17:28:09.990Z cpu2:2097724)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
2019-05-15T17:28:10.020Z cpu2:2097724)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
2019-05-15T17:28:10.040Z cpu2:2097724)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
2019-05-15T17:28:11.267Z cpu2:2097724)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)



Did they killed PCI ACS support or do i have to enable it somewhere?

With BIOS F23 it works without reconfiguring anything on the VM/ESXi/BIOS

(SVM Mode is set to enabled and IOMMU is set to Enabled aswell on both BIOS-Versions).


----------



## AlphaC

There's probably tighter security in the newer BIOs , particularly the *AMD CPU fTPM* setting. For virtualization it might have an issue if the software needs access to that feature.

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=165


----------



## Ramad

Seelbreaker said:


> Yesterday i updated my secondary BIOS to F31 because i was bored and i wanted to look if something beneficial for me has changed since i stayed on F23 for a really long time (my secondary BIOS was on F4d).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like i need to switch Back to F23 again. Bios went into bootlooping with the following debug-led codes which might be caused due to active XMP Profile for my Memory (f4-3466c16d-32gtzr and it instantly worked with that profile... but well)
> This are the debug led codes which looped trough until i hit the reset button:
> 10 PEI Core is started
> 01 ???? nothing in the manual
> 51 Memory Initialization Error
> dE Reserved
> Ad Issue Ready to Boot event for OS Boot (still no Screen)
> C2 Reserved
> 
> 
> And i can't use PCI-Passtrough for my RX480 on ESXi 6.7 anymore
> 0:00:00:04.862 cpu0:2097152)AMDIOMMU: 306: Domain 0: bypass = Yes, identity-mapped = Yes, top page table = 0x1173e5000
> 2019-05-15T17:28:08.486Z cpu4:2097620)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
> 2019-05-15T17:28:08.488Z cpu4:2097620)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
> 2019-05-15T17:28:08.513Z cpu11:2097699)vmk_MemPoolCreate passed for 64 pages
> 2019-05-15T17:28:09.129Z cpu10:2097724)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
> 2019-05-15T17:28:09.300Z cpu15:2097744)vmk_MemPoolCreate passed for 4 pages
> 2019-05-15T17:28:09.990Z cpu2:2097724)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
> 2019-05-15T17:28:10.020Z cpu2:2097724)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
> 2019-05-15T17:28:10.040Z cpu2:2097724)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
> 2019-05-15T17:28:11.267Z cpu2:2097724)WARNING: PCIPassthru: PCIPassthruAllowed:175: Device passthru not possible on this system (no PCI ACS support)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they killed PCI ACS support or do i have to enable it somewhere?
> 
> With BIOS F23 it works without reconfiguring anything on the VM/ESXi/BIOS
> 
> (SVM Mode is set to enabled and IOMMU is set to Enabled aswell on both BIOS-Versions).


PCI ACS is a setting that is under AMD CBS/NBIO which GIGABYTE may have disabled for no logical reason. GIGABYTE's habit of hiding AMD CBS settings on their highend motherboards is *pathetic*. I hope they read this and understand that this is bad on their part and is forcing users to choose other motherboards brands to get the best of a hardware that is paid for. 

Full AMD CBS is present on the TaiChi and the ASUS Crosshair, but GIGABYTE's BIOS needs to be softmoded in order to unlock the full CBS menu. Hey GIGABYTE, this is stupid.


----------



## Seelbreaker

*Seelbreaker*



Ramad said:


> PCI ACS is a setting that is under AMD CBS/NBIO which GIGABYTE may have disabled for no logical reason. GIGABYTE's habit of hiding AMD CBS settings on their highend motherboards is *pathetic*. I hope they read this and understand that this is bad on their part and is forcing users to choose other motherboards brands to get the best of a hardware that is paid for.
> 
> Full AMD CBS is present on the TaiChi and the ASUS Crosshair, but GIGABYTE's BIOS needs to be softmoded in order to unlock the full CBS menu. Hey GIGABYTE, this is stupid.


Thank you for this answer! Then i gonna take a look in that Options after i get home to see if it is disabled on F31 or not and gonna give you an update on that (aswell as on the Gigabyte Forums).
As for the AMD CPU fTPM Function i also gonna take a look at that, never touched it.

Yeah - not gonna get another Gigabyte Mainboard again. Just wanted to give them a try but the next plattform is gonna be on AsRock again. Don't wanna be a 2 year beta-tester again.


Soooo - No PCI ACS Option in CBS/NBIO.

The F23 BIOS only has "Mode 0" which the F31 BIOS doesn't have but thats it...

Maybe i should take a look if someone could make a modded F31 BIOS where everything is enabled... if i throw in enough for some coffee or beer  It's not like i need it... but something is itching


----------



## VeritronX

Just tried the F31 Bios, Pstate overclocking is working on this with my 1700, I get 4Ghz 1.38v at load and 1.55Ghz 0.89v at idle.

For anyone trying this (just in case it doesn't just work for you), what I did today was: 



Spoiler



shutdown pc
manually clear cmos (I have my reset button hooked up to that)
power on and go into the bios and then into qflash
Flash F31 and let it reboot
Let it load into windows and then shutdown the pc
Power on and go into the bios, set bclk to 100.00 and enable XMP
go to the voltage controls and set both Loadline calibration options to high (left everything else on Auto)
go to peripherals tab, amd cbs, zen common options, custom pstates / throttling, accept warning
set pstate0 to custom and pick FID and VID from google chart for 4ghz and 1.38v



Since then I've gone back in and manually set the soc voltage to 0.925v and the ram to 1.34v, and I've also set pstate1 to 3.7Ghz 1.18v which means if I set the max cpu frequency in windows to 99% I get 3.7Ghz max instead of 4ghz and can change overclocks by just changing the windows power profile.

Edit: Changing the CPU Downcore control to 4+0 mode stopped the voltage from dropping at idle, but changing it back to Auto restored the idling voltage to normal again.


----------



## THUMPer1

I'll be dropping a 3800x in as soon as i can. It really depends on how much more expensive X570 boards are. GN said the Gigabyte X570 master is $350. That's a pretty penny.


----------



## Melcar

Will GB support the new CPUs with this board? I hope so, but one never knows. The X570 boards do look like they have much beefier power delivery, so if anything overclocking will be limited.


----------



## AlphaC

If they enable Ryzen 3rd gen on the K7 I'd be surprised if they had the power limit over 200W or so.


----------



## VeritronX

I have a monoblock for mine so hopefully they don't artificially limit it. The vrm components aren't bad on this board it just needed actual heatsinks =/


----------



## Shenhua

So, in a well ventilated case, it handles 150-160w like a breeze or.....not that easy!?

How is it for RAM OC? I know the CPU gen has the last word on that, but how does it compare to the rest of the market regarding RAM.


----------



## AlphaC

VeritronX said:


> I have a monoblock for mine so hopefully they don't artificially limit it. The vrm components aren't bad on this board it just needed actual heatsinks =/



Even on paper you're capped at 40A x 6 powerstages at 1.2V = 288W, realistically to remain in 90% powerstage efficiency you want 25A each or less which is ~180W. If you buy a 16 core or 12 core you're going to be limited , as if it's like Ryzen+ the cores can use up to 22W each when overclocked not including IO die. It's decent for any 8 core though runs hot due to heatsink size/area and lack of a heatpipe. I don't think they anticipated a 12 core when the X370 boards were made, even the top end X370 boards from Asus/Asrock/MSI have this same issue.


See datasheet https://www.infineon.com/dgdl/ir3553.pdf?fileId=5546d462533600a4015355cd94ee1767




Shenhua said:


> So, in a well ventilated case, it handles 150-160w like a breeze or.....not that easy!?
> 
> How is it for RAM OC? I know the CPU gen has the last word on that, but how does it compare to the rest of the market regarding RAM.


150W-160W it'll start to get hot but nothing worrying, at 180W (per hwinfo64 package power) or so it's easily 85°C as been tested by myself and hwcooling
https://www.hwcooling.net/en/which-x370-for-175-eur-asus-rog-strix-or-gigabyte-gaming-5-en/

^ in their review 85°C with 209W at wall (Seasonic Titanium PSU) suggests around 180W CPU power , their stock CPU consumed 163W

https://www.hwcooling.net/en/test-of-chewing-gums-3-arctic-and-thermal-grizzly-minus-pads/
^ board is X370 Gaming 5 which is same PCB as K7 , they tested the change of thermal pad which suggests it's mainly a heatsink issue.

It's mediocre for RAM OC, you'll be able to do 3400C16 /3533C16/ 3200C14 though. It's due to the t-topology that was present on X370, which is better for 4 sticks (but Ryzen doesn't like 4 sticks). On X570 AMD is pushing for daisy chain on all boards which is better for 2 sticks.


edit: found my old screenshots

170W CPU power, 185W CPU+SOC running Prime95 with 1300RPM TY-147 fan speed
https://www.overclock.net/forum/26187058-post496.html


----------



## Melcar

Yeah. Most likely X370 boards will be limited to 8 core. Even then only the top end ones.


----------



## Shenhua

AlphaC said:


> It's mediocre for RAM OC, you'll be able to do 3400C16 /3533C16/ 3200C14 though. It's due to the t-topology that was present on X370, which is better for 4 sticks (but Ryzen doesn't like 4 sticks). On X570 AMD is pushing for daisy chain on all boards which is better for 2 sticks.


Those freq and timings, with first gen ryzen or second?.

I'm really interested in the board because i can find it brand new for 120 bucks (and I'm not looking to waste much more than that). I have a b-die kit 3600cl16 and a ryzen 2600. The plan is to upgrade to a 3700x on the next GPU upgrade (about 2 years from now). Thing is, idc about super high frequencies (so T-Topology shouldn't be much of a problem), but i want to squeeze the RAM since it can boost a lot the fps in games. I'm looking for 3300-3500 cl14 with tight subtimings.

Why am i looking at this board. Well the ab350 gaming 3 was one of the first boards to run the xmp profile on 3200 b-die kits despite being a crap board. I however I'm running 3200 cl14-14-14-32 in a ab350m gaming which is so bad that can't even handle a 2600 stock, and it ran at that speed and timings at first boot 100% stable. Idk much about ram OC and i didn't follow it, but so far reading around, on the first gen gigabyte seemed to have been the best at RAM OC.

You say it's MEH!. Ok! What should i be looking at, then? I'm really open to any kind of suggestion as long as it's somewhat budget oriented. Can buy used aswell.

Tnx for the VRM info, it basically ended my search about this board on that area. Really appreciate it man.


----------



## Ramad

Shenhua said:


> Those freq and timings, with first gen ryzen or second?.
> 
> I'm really interested in the board because i can find it brand new for 120 bucks (and I'm not looking to waste much more than that). I have a b-die kit 3600cl16 and a ryzen 2600. The plan is to upgrade to a 3700x on the next GPU upgrade (about 2 years from now). Thing is, idc about super high frequencies (so T-Topology shouldn't be much of a problem), but i want to squeeze the RAM since it can boost a lot the fps in games. I'm looking for 3300-3500 cl14 with tight subtimings.
> 
> Why am i looking at this board. Well the ab350 gaming 3 was one of the first boards to run the xmp profile on 3200 b-die kits despite being a crap board. I however I'm running 3200 cl14-14-14-32 in a ab350m gaming which is so bad that can't even handle a 2600 stock, and it ran at that speed and timings at first boot 100% stable. Idk much about ram OC and i didn't follow it, but so far reading around, on the first gen gigabyte seemed to have been the best at RAM OC.
> 
> You say it's MEH!. Ok! What should i be looking at, then? I'm really open to any kind of suggestion as long as it's somewhat budget oriented. Can buy used aswell.
> 
> Tnx for the VRM info, it basically ended my search about this board on that area. Really appreciate it man.


This is a solid board for up to 8 cores CPU. If you have no intention using 12 cores on this then it will do fine. What you need to make sure is Gigabyte supporting Zen 2 on this motherboard if you want to use a 3700X on it.


----------



## AlphaC

*Shenhua*, a good X370 is the Asrock Taichi but I'm not sure it's going to be as cheap. X470 Taichi is more or less the same as the X370 one.


----------



## spurdy

Well, I'm hoping the AX370 K7 might be able to support a 3900X running stock. At a 105W TDP it seems like the K7 VRM should still be able to hack it comfortably. At least, I'm going to hold out hope until it's determined otherwise. This'd be a longer-term upgrade plan, to be sure. I'm in no hurry to upgrade from my 1800X yet! 

I've been so impressed with the fine-grained automatic control of precision boost and XFR on Ryzen that I'm not much interested in overclocking the CPU manually. Running a constant torture-stable high voltage on the chip and tossing power efficiency out the window with all the smart voltage/clock regulation tech disabled just isn't worth the marginal performance gains for me. My 2 cents, anyway.


----------



## colorfuel

The board should be able to handle 105W just fine, considering the 2700X with 105W TDP runs on it.

No official word from Gigabyte still, except the ominous "further new CPU support" on the F30 AGESA 0072 Update.


I know I should have went with ASUS or ASROCK at the time. At least they communicate with their customers.


----------



## inserf1

Not the best communication, but some a week ago...

GBT_Matthew

"....We (GIGABYTE) will be supporting B350 and X370, but first priority is X470 and B450. We are still on track to have BIOS for B350/X370 by July 7th."

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/bwh24a/_/epxl1tz/?context=1


----------



## Melcar

Nice. I was going to flash a new BIOS this weekend but I may as well wait.


----------



## inserf1

F40 out a couple of hours ago

on the K7, with a 2700

Defaults - boots fine
above with RAM XMP settings - boots fine
above with CPU multi @ 41/volts - post loop
Defaults with CPU/SoC and RAM volts set - boots fine
above with CPU multi @ 32 - post loop
Defaults with CPU multi @ 32 - post loop
mmmh

shame I didnt bother to check the post code... maybe later in the week i'll switch back and try again

interested if anyone else has any similar issues?


----------



## VeritronX

inserf1 said:


> F40 out a couple of hours ago
> 
> on the K7, with a 2700
> 
> Defaults - boots fine
> above with RAM XMP settings - boots fine
> above with CPU multi @ 41/volts - post loop
> Defaults with CPU/SoC and RAM volts set - boots fine
> above with CPU multi @ 32 - post loop
> Defaults with CPU multi @ 32 - post loop
> mmmh
> 
> shame I didnt bother to check the post code... maybe later in the week i'll switch back and try again
> 
> interested if anyone else has any similar issues?


Did you follow their instructions?

Note:
1. If you are using Q-Flash Utility to update BIOS, make sure you have updated BIOS to F31 before F40.
2. Before update BIOS to F40, you have to install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version) to avoid 4DIMM DDR compatibility on 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ CPU.

Edit: EC seems to stand for embedded controller


----------



## inserf1

VeritronX said:


> Did you follow their instructions?
> 
> Note:
> 1. If you are using Q-Flash Utility to update BIOS, make sure you have updated BIOS to F31 before F40.
> 2. Before update BIOS to F40, you have to install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version) to avoid 4DIMM DDR compatibility on 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ CPU.
> 
> Edit: EC seems to stand for embedded controller


I did, and stock CPU + XMP seems fine, just when you adjust the CPU multi (up or down) it fails to post (went down to x20)

Watching debug during the post loop, hangs on 94 "PCI Bus enumeration for detecting how many resources are requested" then resets on F9 "Recovery capsule is not	found"

For now i guess it doesnt matter, maybe in a few weeks ill want to know if investing on this board has any hope (assuming 3xxx reviews are good) still interested if others have any issue, ive switched back to F25.

Couple of bits i noticed, CBS menu has been changed and the Gen 4 option is currently 'available' although im guessing that will be removed.


----------



## VeritronX

inserf1 said:


> I did, and stock CPU + XMP seems fine, just when you adjust the CPU multi (up or down) it fails to post (went down to x20)
> 
> Watching debug during the post loop, hangs on 94 "PCI Bus enumeration for detecting how many resources are requested" then resets on F9 "Recovery capsule is not	found"
> 
> For now i guess it doesnt matter, maybe in a few weeks ill want to know if investing on this board has any hope (assuming 3xxx reviews are good) still interested if others have any issue, ive switched back to F25.
> 
> Couple of bits ive notice, CBS menu has been changed and the Gen 4 option is currently 'available' although im guessing that will be removed.


I've updated drivers and then windows to 1903, then followed their instructions and I seem to be ok doing the same pstate oc settings I was using before on F31 with my 1700 (check previous posts above for how I did that earlier, same method works with F40 for XMP and OC that passes ramtest and P95)

Edit: I loaded defaults then set xmp and manual multi and voltage, it did fail. I then waited and did the load defaults and reboot option, then loaded my saved profile with the same multi and voltage set as pstate0 and it restarted and worked straight away.


----------



## Dystopiq

Installed F40 and my system won't post with XMP enabled on my Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000 kit. Reverted back to F31 and it posts and boots just fine. Something is up.


----------



## Melcar

XMP never worked for me. Always had to do it manually. More interested to know if pstates work properly and if offset voltage works. Will try flashing over the weekend.


----------



## AlphaC

You really shouldn't use XMP if it's a 3000MHz kit as you should be using 2933Mhz divider. If it was 3200C16 or 3200C14 it would be more likely to work. From what I've seen the Gigabyte memory topology hates uneven timings and 3000C15 is an uneven timing.


I tested F31 and it seems it's missing PBO so F23 is probably the most stable for Zen+. On F31 using any offset (even +0.0) results in a BSOD with pci.sys or hard lock without touching other settings, although using XMP works with 3200C16 Hynix and so does manual clocks+ CPU volts. Manually tuning memory timings to 16-16-16-30 still works if you set memory voltage and SOC manually (use Turbo LLC for SOC). Peak clock appears to be about 4250MHz on F31 BIOS , maybe the 100MHz is not engaging from XFR.


----------



## Dystopiq

I did more research. As soon as I OC even at 3.9 it won't post. Turns out it wasn't XMP. What in tarnation. Went back again to F31 and everything works fine.


----------



## Melcar

Updated. Running stock for now and it seems fine. On Linux, lm-sensors no longer detects the motherboard's sensors. Not sure I'm happy about that. Noticed GB updated the CPU support page to include even 16 core CPUs.


----------



## AlphaC

Melcar said:


> Updated. Running stock for now and it seems fine. On Linux, lm-sensors no longer detects the motherboard's sensors. Not sure I'm happy about that. Noticed GB updated the CPU support page to include even 16 core CPUs.


 The Linux thing is probably because it87 is no longer even put up on github by the groeck person , unless you mean k10temp

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=IT87-Linux-Driver-Axing




Dystopiq said:


> I did more research. As soon as I OC even at 3.9 it won't post. Turns out it wasn't XMP. What in tarnation. Went back again to F31 and everything works fine.


Did you use the mysterious EC firmware flash thing?


----------



## spurdy

Melcar said:


> Noticed GB updated the CPU support page to include even 16 core CPUs.


(/me quickly jumps to K7 support page via bookmark, looks at CPU support list)

Well hot damn, they're officially supporting all the way up to the 3950X! That pretty well makes my day. Now if they can just manage _not_ to have the supporting BIOS be bug-ridden, I'll be all set! :tonguesmi

Seriously though, this development makes me quite willing to pony up to have ket work his magic on whatever final Zen2-supporting BIOS is released.


----------



## LBear

Is Pstate working for anyone on the F40 Bios? Also i dont see Cool and Quiet option in the bios anymore


----------



## Melcar

AlphaC said:


> The Linux thing is probably because it87 is no longer even put up on github by the groeck person , unless you mean k10temp
> 
> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=IT87-Linux-Driver-Axing


I know, but I had my own backup copy working fine with the F25 bios and the latest 5.1 kernels. That it87 driver is still being hosted by someone else in gitlab, but has seen no updates in over a year.


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Melcar

LBear said:


> Is Pstate working for anyone on the F40 Bios? Also i dont see Cool and Quiet option in the bios anymore


Seems to work fine for me. Currently testing my daily OC an the CPU clocks fine. Offset voltage seems to work as it should, at least while in the bios (can't see it while stress testing in my OS due to my issue explained above). 
Did not notice the Cool and Quiet thing honestly, but the CPU downclocks and boosts normally.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## VeritronX

LBear said:


> Is Pstate working for anyone on the F40 Bios? Also i dont see Cool and Quiet option in the bios anymore


It works for me with an R7 1700, just leave the normal core voltage and and multi outside of the pstate settings on auto. It still idles at 1.55ghz 0.88v and will go to whatever pstate0 is set to on load.

Changing the multi in the normal spot does make me fail to post on F40 but the pstate stuff I normally use works fine. I passed 10.5hrs of 14GB avx blend in p95 on my normal 3.7Ghz 1.2v pstate0 settings with xmp 3200c14 with a max vrm temp of 65C with almost no airflow.


----------



## Melcar

Update on the broken hardware sensors detection under Linux and the F40 bios. Adding the following kernel boot parameter fixes the issue:




Code:


acpi_enforce_resources=lax


I have used that before on a few older boards to fix missing sensors. However, most sites and posts that refer to that parameter say it is a bad idea to use. Personally I never had issues, but the warnings are there (not much in the way of details however). It seems GB changed something with the ACPI behavior. Maybe it's related to the missing Cool'n'Quiet bios option? When I was troubleshooting this issue I found that the it87 module was not properly loading due to a "resource busy" error. Hopefully the next bios release fixes it and I no longer have to resort to adding the boot parameter.


----------



## AlphaC

Is that similar to modprobe ignore resource conflict=1



Code:


sudo modprobe it87 ignore_resource_conflict=1

 It's probably because there's 2 SuperIO chips


The acpi "lax" parameter supposedly applies to everything , not just SuperIO so it might be a potential security risk I think.


----------



## Melcar

AlphaC said:


> Is that similar to modprobe ignore resource conflict=1
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo modprobe it87 ignore_resource_conflict=1
> 
> It's probably because there's 2 SuperIO chips
> 
> 
> The acpi "lax" parameter supposedly applies to everything , not just SuperIO so it might be a potential security risk I think.



That option does not seem to do anything.
As far as I can understand, the issue with the lax option is that your superI/O would get probed by two different drivers, and that supposedly is a bad thing since it can lead to the ACPI not working as intended (possibly leading to hardware damage).


----------



## aberrero

Will the mysterious EC Firmware Flash thing improve memory compatibility with my 1800X?

Also, whats hte deal with getting upgraded to PCIe 4.0?

Does it apply to the M.2 slot? Waht about the x4 slot? I want some of that sweet, sweet, PCIE 4.0 4x SSD speed.


----------



## Melcar

I don't think it is possible to add real PCIE 4.0 to be boards. The electrical traces between the versions are very different. I remember reading an article that said AMD backtracked on their PCIE 4.0 compatibility, or maybe it was a mobo vendor (MSI I think) that said it's not doable.


----------



## mus1mus

If you guys can have a chance to change the thermal pads on the vrms, change them. They suck. 

I just swapped the pada of my CH6 and they worked wonders for the board. Heatsink noticeably hotter while VRM temps lowered. 

An additional backplate for the VRM allowed a total drop of about 20C. 

I used to have the VRMs running much hotter than my cores and now they sit 15C lower during load.


----------



## akama

Anybody got a 3rd gen Ryzen up and running on this mobo? Just ordered a 3600 chip 🙂


----------



## THUMPer1

akama said:


> Anybody got a 3rd gen Ryzen up and running on this mobo? Just ordered a 3600 chip 🙂


Not yet, I'm waiting on 3800x


----------



## AlphaC

mus1mus said:


> If you guys can have a chance to change the thermal pads on the vrms, change them. They suck.
> 
> I just swapped the pada of my CH6 and they worked wonders for the board. Heatsink noticeably hotter while VRM temps lowered.
> 
> An additional backplate for the VRM allowed a total drop of about 20C.
> 
> I used to have the VRMs running much hotter than my cores and now they sit 15C lower during load.


 It's not going to drop 20 degrees on this board.


hwcooling tested
80°C Arctic 1.5mm thickness
80°C TG Minus 1mm thickness

85°C stock Gigabyte pad 1mm thickness
86°C Arctic 1mm thickness

https://www.hwcooling.net/en/test-of-chewing-gums-3-arctic-and-thermal-grizzly-minus-pads/3/


----------



## Melcar

akama said:


> Anybody got a 3rd gen Ryzen up and running on this mobo? Just ordered a 3600 chip 🙂





THUMPer1 said:


> Not yet, I'm waiting on 3800x





Someone posted this on one of the News threads:


https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-tested-on-cheap-b350-motherboard/


Seems to me that us old timers are still for some fun .


----------



## DeXel

PSA: Whoever is planning to get Ryzen 3xxx for these motherboards, and has M.2 drive, wait. There are some posts on the Gigabyte forum that SSD is not being detected. Hopefully, new UEFI in a few weeks, so I get get 3900x.


----------



## mus1mus

AlphaC said:


> mus1mus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys can have a chance to change the thermal pads on the vrms, change them. They suck.
> 
> I just swapped the pada of my CH6 and they worked wonders for the board. Heatsink noticeably hotter while VRM temps lowered.
> 
> An additional backplate for the VRM allowed a total drop of about 20C.
> 
> I used to have the VRMs running much hotter than my cores and now they sit 15C lower during load.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to drop 20 degrees on this board.
> 
> 
> hwcooling tested
> 80Â°C Arctic 1.5mm thickness
> 80Â°C TG Minus 1mm thickness
> 
> 85Â°C stock Gigabyte pad 1mm thickness
> 86Â°C Arctic 1mm thickness
> 
> https://www.hwcooling.net/en/test-of-chewing-gums-3-arctic-and-thermal-grizzly-minus-pads/3/
Click to expand...

Well it did on mine though like I said, it is not limited to the pads alone. I basically made a heatsink on the back side of the board’s VRM area that added cooling capabilities. 

Used to reached 75C on the VRM even with a 3000rpm fan on the VRM using Blender and now hovers in the 50s so all is great now on tropical ambient. 😉


----------



## MacAdder

I hope it's not the case that M.2 drives have problems with the 3900X as I have 1 arriving tomorrow. I will update with my findings.


----------



## akama

DeXel said:


> PSA: Whoever is planning to get Ryzen 3xxx for these motherboards, and has M.2 drive, wait. There are some posts on the Gigabyte forum that SSD is not being detected. Hopefully, new UEFI in a few weeks, so I get get 3900x.


Yeah just swapped to my new Ryzen 3600 and it wont detect my M.2 drive .. It was driving me insane .. took the whole thing apart and just swapped back to my 1600X and it finally boosted, tought I had zapped the drive first 

edit: Just got my old mechanical HDD from the basement and plugged that oldie in just to get it working now, meanwhile I wait for a bios update, Its slow as hell even tho its a 10k rpm velociraptor


----------



## DeXel

akama said:


> Yeah just swapped to my new Ryzen 3600 and it wont detect my M.2 drive .. It was driving me insane .. took the whole thing apart and just swapped back to my 1600X and it finally boosted, tought I had zapped the drive first
> 
> edit: Just got my old mechanical HDD from the basement and plugged that oldie in just to get it working now, meanwhile I wait for a bios update, Its slow as hell even tho its a 10k rpm velociraptor


Apparently you can use PCI-E adapter for now if you don't want to wait for GB (they're painfully slow with updates as we all know).


----------



## MacAdder

Yes, can confirm that with the Ryzen 3000 chips M.2 drives don't recognize in the bios UNLESS you have them in a PCI-E adapter. Luckily I have one so don't have to revert to the slower speeds on my boot drive. Man is it sweet looking at 12 cores 24 threads


----------



## THUMPer1

Well I'm expecting my 3800x today, and I have an M.2 drive. If I have the same problem ill just use an extra SSD until it gets fixed. this way I can still play with the new CPU.


----------



## MacAdder

I am running AX370 gaming 7 with the 3900x and the NZXT Kraken x62 AIO cooler. I have noticed a problem with temp and fan control. I just can't seem to get the fans on the AIO to speed up when the cpu is under load. Not sure if I should just bite the bullet and go for an x570 and give this board with the 1600X to my son.


----------



## Melcar

Seems like a problem with the AIO itself. Maybe it is not tracking the right temp sensor?


----------



## THUMPer1

Threw in the 3800x, lost M.2 but had a spare SSD laying around. been playing with this most of the day. I gotta say this board can hold it's own.

edit: so i have the case of disappearing ssd's. The ssd I was using for a few hours, doesn't boot now. In BIOS it just says SATA SSD, instead of the full drive name. haha


----------



## akama

I noticed there is a setting in F40 that is XMP High Frequency Mode: AUTO,1,2,3,4 what does it do? Is there any benefits increasing the number?


----------



## Melcar

I wish all mobo manufacturers would make full changelogs readily available for BIOS versions.


----------



## iNeri

THUMPer1 said:


> Threw in the 3800x, lost M.2 but had a spare SSD laying around. been playing with this most of the day. I gotta say this board can hold it's own.
> 
> edit: so i have the case of disappearing ssd's. The ssd I was using for a few hours, doesn't boot now. In BIOS it just says SATA SSD, instead of the full drive name. haha


Hi guys.

A friend got this bios from support.

It's agesa 1.0.0.3.

You can try it and see if the M2 are working.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7PEGhUtnCQYbjZ1WFBEcXJvZWFSd3JYVmdKMjRrVGNiemt3

Try it at your own risk.


----------



## akama

Contacted support and they sent me this bios with the response: 

Hello,

Please update the attached F41c BIOS with QFlash Utility to fix the NVME issue.

https://esupport.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Answer/2019/7/725498/AX370GamingK7.zip

Use at your own risk, havent tried it yet.


----------



## MacAdder

I tried the F41c bios just in the last hour. Yes, my M.2 drives appeared but when looking in HWinfo it seemed like the cpu voltage was higher and I wasn't comfortable leaving it like that so I reverted to f40. If someone does try it let me know what you think on the voltages. Do they seem a little high to you?


----------



## akama

MacAdder said:


> I tried the F41c bios just in the last hour. Yes, my M.2 drives appeared but when looking in HWinfo it seemed like the cpu voltage was higher and I wasn't comfortable leaving it like that so I reverted to f40. If someone does try it let me know what you think on the voltages. Do they seem a little high to you?


Yeah, just flashed to it, my M.2 drive works aswell, I noticed about the voltage aswell, it doesnt dip under 1.0v like it did earlier and it stays around 1.44v alot more.


----------



## MacAdder

Yeah,1.44v on all cores. I don't want to risk frying my 3900X so felt a lot more comfortable flashing back to F40. May just have to wait a few more days for a better bios release. Not sure if I am going to just order the X570 Aorus Master.


----------



## akama

Got lower cinebench R15 score aswell with the new BIOS(F41c) from 1580-1600 to around 1550. Trying to tweak the voltage to an offset/forced and playing with the PBO settings. Got crazy temps tho hitting around 75c during cinebench.

edit: In games it doesnt boost to 4.2GHz like it did earlier, now it only goes to 4.1GHz

If anybody got some magic settings/tweaks, please feel free to post 'em


----------



## MacAdder

@akama- You have the Kraken x72, I have the x62. Are you able to control the fan speed? I can't seem to adjust any of my fans on bios F40.


----------



## akama

MacAdder said:


> @akama- You have the Kraken x72, I have the x62. Are you able to control the fan speed? I can't seem to adjust any of my fans on bios F40.


I can manually adjust the speeds within CAM, but the performance profile doesnt work, it never ramps up the fans.


----------



## AlphaC

MacAdder said:


> Yeah,1.44v on all cores. I don't want to risk frying my 3900X so felt a lot more comfortable flashing back to F40. May just have to wait a few more days for a better bios release. Not sure if I am going to just order the X570 Aorus Master.


 X570 Master is literally twice as potent as X370 Gaming K7 / Gaming 5. Fin area is massively increased , the PWM puts out 12 phases to CPU (not doubled, direct) instead of 6 and powerstages are 50A IR3556 instead of 40A IR3553. 

The X370 K7 / Gaming 5 were adequate (on par with other X370/X470 except for the STRIX -F which came much later) but not stellar for 8 cores due to the cooling solution being adapted from Z270 sans heatpipe. The NvMe SSD M.2 slot is PCIE 3.0 x4 similar to X470 boards, however X470 added a second M.2 with PCIE 2.0 x4 (a feature of X370 Taichi besides power delivery that set it apart from the rest of the boards).

If you do decide to upgrade your board that is probably one of the best options. The low end X570 boards are mostly an improvement in cooling until you get to the $200-250 range.

AMD has stated the spec for X370 boards was for 95W CPUs while X470 and X570 are specced for 105W CPUs. The main difference on X570 is PCIE 4.0 and also the manufacturers mostly upgraded power delivery in preparation for 16 core CPUs.


----------



## inserf1

Dont have a 3xxx but had problems with F40 with the 2700, before I couldn't set the multiplier without getting a boot/post loop, with the F41c, can set multiplier, but now cant set the vcore (either static or offset) - oy

Also with voltage, as others mentioned, auto overvolts, normal was stock (at least on a 2700)


----------



## akama

Just a quick update, using Ryzen 3600 with the F41c BIOS from support. Meanwhile they sort out the PBO/highvoltage issues, im rolling with 4100MHz with +0.1v on dynamic and Extreme LLC. The vcore sits around 1.1v in the VID stats on hwinfo and 1.3v in SVI2 TFN. Temperature around 60-67c while load.

Guess its not that bad.

Getting 1600 score in cinebench r15.


----------



## DeXel

What are the opinions about using K7 with 3900x/3950x OC with monoblock installed? Technically I wouldn't expect those to pull more than 180W, so assuming about 1.45v, that's 125A/6 = 21A per phase. IR3553 should release about 6W of heat IIRC, so 36W total for 6 phases. I think with a monoblock that's a feasable option (don't really want to drop $200+ for x570 as I could care less about the features).


----------



## AlphaC

I don't think you'll be pushing 1.45V through a 7nm chip for daily use, most people are running <1.35V (4.2-4.3GHz clocks similar to the R7 2700X) if using all core clocks. Of course, you're better off with precision boost at that point and no overclocking since the single core boost would be higher.


Anyway it should be fine. The ripple will be higher than the new X570 Master though.


----------



## DeXel

Didn't read about recommended voltages for new chips yet. I guess I'll just get the chip once stable UEFI is out then make a decision for monoblock or x570 motherboard at that point.

Last time I've heard about Infineon were EVGA Classified days... Nice to see them on the consumer boards again with insane channel counts...


----------



## Josh S

*GA-AX370-Gaming 5*



iNeri said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> A friend got this bios from support.
> 
> It's agesa 1.0.0.3.
> 
> You can try it and see if the M2 are working.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7PEGhUtnCQYbjZ1WFBEcXJvZWFSd3JYVmdKMjRrVGNiemt3
> 
> Try it at your own risk.


Do you guys think this F41c bios for the gaming k7 will work on the GA-AX370-Gaming 5?


----------



## iNeri

Josh S said:


> Do you guys think this F41c bios for the gaming k7 will work on the GA-AX370-Gaming 5?


No. It dont. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## THUMPer1

F41c fixed the m.2 issue for me. yay!


----------



## MacAdder

THUMPer1 said:


> F41c fixed the m.2 issue for me. yay!


How are your CPU voltages?


----------



## jojolapin102

AlphaC said:


> Even on paper you're capped at 40A x 6 powerstages at 1.2V = 288W, realistically to remain in 90% powerstage efficiency you want 25A each or less which is ~180W. If you buy a 16 core or 12 core you're going to be limited , as if it's like Ryzen+ the cores can use up to 22W each when overclocked not including IO die. It's decent for any 8 core though runs hot due to heatsink size/area and lack of a heatpipe. I don't think they anticipated a 12 core when the X370 boards were made, even the top end X370 boards from Asus/Asrock/MSI have this same issue.
> 
> 
> See datasheet https://www.infineon.com/dgdl/ir3553.pdf?fileId=5546d462533600a4015355cd94ee1767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150W-160W it'll start to get hot but nothing worrying, at 180W (per hwinfo64 package power) or so it's easily 85°C as been tested by myself and hwcooling
> https://www.hwcooling.net/en/which-x370-for-175-eur-asus-rog-strix-or-gigabyte-gaming-5-en/
> 
> ^ in their review 85°C with 209W at wall (Seasonic Titanium PSU) suggests around 180W CPU power , their stock CPU consumed 163W
> 
> https://www.hwcooling.net/en/test-of-chewing-gums-3-arctic-and-thermal-grizzly-minus-pads/
> ^ board is X370 Gaming 5 which is same PCB as K7 , they tested the change of thermal pad which suggests it's mainly a heatsink issue.
> 
> It's mediocre for RAM OC, you'll be able to do 3400C16 /3533C16/ 3200C14 though. It's due to the t-topology that was present on X370, which is better for 4 sticks (but Ryzen doesn't like 4 sticks). On X570 AMD is pushing for daisy chain on all boards which is better for 2 sticks.
> 
> 
> edit: found my old screenshots
> 
> 170W CPU power, 185W CPU+SOC running Prime95 with 1300RPM TY-147 fan speed
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/26187058-post496.html


Hi, I'm a bit late, but how do you know the AX370 GAMING K7 is T-topology ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## iNeri

Hi guys.

My friend have issue with Bios f41 from support.

This multiplier never reach 44x. Max is 43.8x.

This with a 3700x. Someone with this cpu can confirm this behavior?

Thanks. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

jojolapin102 said:


> Hi, I'm a bit late, but how do you know the AX370 GAMING K7 is T-topology ?
> Thanks in advance


 Even high end Asus and Asrock boards were T-topology on X370.


Pretty much every X370 board is T-topology unless it's 2 DIMMs.


----------



## THUMPer1

MacAdder said:


> How are your CPU voltages?


Ok I guess. Does a negative voltage offset have any effect? There are some redundant BIOS settings for voltage, I don't know which ones to use.


----------



## akama

Now they list F41c on their site for download.


----------



## VeritronX

inserf1 said:


> Dont have a 3xxx but had problems with F40 with the 2700, before I couldn't set the multiplier without getting a boot/post loop, with the F41c, can set multiplier, but now cant set the vcore (either static or offset) - oy
> 
> Also with voltage, as others mentioned, auto overvolts, normal was stock (at least on a 2700)


As I posted earlier in this thread, changing the multi the normal way isn't working with F40 but leaving the normal multi and core voltage options on auto and changing them using the pstate settings still works fine.



iNeri said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> My friend have issue with Bios f41 from support.
> 
> This multiplier never reach 44x. Max is 43.8x.
> 
> This with a 3700x. Someone with this cpu can confirm this behavior?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


This is how Ryzen 3000 chips are supposed to work, the listed boost clock is the maximum limit but the chips don't hit it for long enough for you to see it in reporting software if at all. They really should have defined it as being the upper limit and not the actual average single core boost clock like people are expecting. 

These chips run into the voltage limiters before they reach the clock or power limits, how high you boost depends more on your luck with the silicon lottery of that particular chip then just about anything else.


----------



## iNeri

VeritronX said:


> As I posted earlier in this thread, changing the multi the normal way isn't working with F40 but leaving the normal multi and core voltage options on auto and changing them using the pstate settings still works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Ryzen 3000 chips are supposed to work, the listed boost clock is the maximum limit but the chips don't hit it for long enough for you to see it in reporting software if at all. They really should have defined it as being the upper limit and not the actual average single core boost clock like people are expecting.
> 
> These chips run into the voltage limiters before they reach the clock or power limits, how high you boost depends more on your luck with the silicon lottery of that particular chip then just about anything else.


I ask because on x370 taichi my 3700x its boosting all the way to 44x on normal desktop usage but my friends only boost to 43.8x.


----------



## VeritronX

iNeri said:


> I ask because on x370 taichi my 3700x its boosting all the way to 44x on normal desktop usage but my friends only boost to 43.8x.


Just means his chip hits the voltage limiter at a lower speed than yours does, your chip is better than his. It's luck of the draw. Congrats on getting a good chip.


----------



## MacAdder

I apologize if these pics are too big but I am concerned about the voltage jump on bios f41c and I would like to get other people's thoughts on the matter. Here are 2 screenshots, one with the F40 bios and the other with the F41c bios. Both times the pc was idle. I don't understand how the voltages can be so different. I have shown them in 3 different apps. Any thoughts on the matter would be greatly appreciated.

*** Update*** Nevermind, seems like NZXT cam and Corsair iCue software cause wake locks that affect the voltage measurement.


----------



## Lithoss

MacAdder said:


> *** Update*** Nevermind, seems like NZXT cam and Corsair iCue software cause wake locks that affect the voltage measurement.


Do you have any more info on this? I don't have either of those programs but I'm still seeing high voltage on 41c like you are.


----------



## MacAdder

Lithoss said:


> Do you have any more info on this? I don't have either of those programs but I'm still seeing high voltage on 41c like you are.


It could be any software that monitors your CPU that is causing the wakelocks as far as I am aware. I gave up in the end and used Ryzen Master to set all the cores to 4.3Ghz and set the voltage to 1.325v through profile 1 manual setting. I seem to get a decent score of 3100 in Cinebench R15. Idle temps are about 40C, under full load 73C. I have a Kraken x62 but it manually set to 60% fan speed, as the CAM software doesn't fully support Ryzen 3000 yet. Waiting for an update. Got my x570 Aorus Master arriving next week so hopefully, things will be a little different.


----------



## PunishedSnake

Sorry to budge in the 3000 series discussion, but does anyone know which bios has PPT,TDC,and EDC options availiable? I want to try to play a bit with them.


----------



## AlphaC

I believe the last BIOS with those numerical PBO options is F23.


----------



## PunishedSnake

AlphaC said:


> I believe the last BIOS with those numerical PBO options is F23.


I did try the f23, the only option availiable was cTDP...


----------



## AlphaC

Maybe it was something earlier such as F20 then


----------



## BramSLI1

I really don't get it. I've never had this many issues just trying to update a BIOS. In the UEFI it won't let me choose what drive or file I want to update it from and in the @BIOS utility (which I really can't stand) it gives me a logo missing error. Does anyone have a clue what I'm doing wrong? By the way, I'm upgrading my Ryzen 1700 to a 3900x and VRM temps shouldn't be a problem because I'm using EK's monoblock.


----------



## AlphaC

You need to upgrade to F31 before F40 and later. Also need to run the firmware update tool.


"1. If you are using Q-Flash Utility to update BIOS, make sure you have updated BIOS to F31 before F40.
2. Before update BIOS to F40, you have to install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version) to avoid 4DIMM DDR compatibility on 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ CPU."


----------



## BramSLI1

By "firmware update tool" do you mean going to AMD's website and updating to the lasted chipset driver? After updating to the latest driver, I tried to use QFlash to update to F31. It won't even allow me to look for the folder it's in.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10/support#support-dl-utility

EC FW update Tool 

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Utility/mb_utility_ecfwupdate_B19.0606.1.zip

(see also http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/6906/install-ec-fw-update-tool)

-----------------------


Does it detect the USB drive you have it on? If it does maybe you need to unzip the firmware?


----------



## BramSLI1

Thanks! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## BramSLI1

Wow, that's really all I have to say. I got it all up and running again and scored a whopping 7129 in Cinebench R20.


----------



## AndreDVJ

How are your VRM temps? Is overclocking still possible without frying them up?


----------



## AlphaC

He's using EK's monoblock. Should be able to deal with R7 3700X stock however.


edit: also X370 Gaming 5 hit 3800MHz divider with Ryzen 3rd gen as well as 4300MHz CPU clock
https://ithardware.pl/testyirecenzj..._aorus_master_oraz_msi_meg_x570_ace-9831.html


----------



## akama

There is F41 bios now, 2019/07/30.

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## THUMPer1

akama said:


> There is F41 bios now, 2019/07/30.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-K7-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


I think this is just the non beta version.


----------



## akama

Saw this thread aswell with new chipset drivers: https://community.amd.com/community...te-5-let-s-talk-clocks-voltages-and-destiny-2


----------



## DADDYDC650

Would I be able to OC a 3900x on this board to about 4.0-4.1Ghz on all cores? How do the temps hold up on this board?


----------



## AndreDVJ

I'm curious about that as well. At least I can OC my 2700X because I have a 120mm fan pointed directly to the socket area. VRM stays around 70°C.


----------



## luckyishere123

*PCIe x16 slot not working anymore*

I have a X370 Gaming K7 with Ryzen 1600 and everything was great until i swapped the CPU with Ryzen 3600 Today.

Now my 1060 GPU doesn't get detected in PCIe x16 slot and Mobo VGA debug LED stays on.

If i install it in the X8 slot it works fine. I have tried resetting CMOS and i am on the latest F41 Bios.

Switched back to 1600 and x16 slot works fine.

Anyone else had a similar issue?


----------



## AlphaC

luckyishere123 said:


> I have a X370 Gaming K7 with Ryzen 1600 and everything was great until i swapped the CPU with Ryzen 3600 Today.
> 
> Now my 1060 GPU doesn't get detected in PCIe x16 slot and Mobo VGA debug LED stays on.
> 
> If i install it in the X8 slot it works fine. I have tried resetting CMOS and i am on the latest F41 Bios.
> 
> Switched back to 1600 and x16 slot works fine.
> 
> Anyone else had a similar issue?



Did you go from F31 to F40 first?


Also did you do the EC flash thing?



------------------------

@DADDYDC650 , would not recommend overclocking a R9 3900X on this. It's as weak as a X470 Prime Pro or B450 ASUS STRIX ITX board. From my testing even at 160-180W CPU power it starts to reach 85 Celsius with a 1300RPM CPU fan. Even if you drop $200 on a X570 Aorus board you will have far better results , even with the Aorus ITX.


----------



## luckyishere123

AlphaC said:


> Did you go from F31 to F40 first?
> 
> 
> Also did you do the EC flash thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Yes i went from F31 to F40 and then to F41c. It was all fine on F41C as well until i switched the Processor from 1600 to 3600
> 
> No i did not do the EC Flash as i am only using 2 DIMMs and have no plans to use 4 DIMMs


----------



## AlmosT

*AlmosT*

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this forum and newb with oc'ing.


Now, I have a ryzen 2600 oc'ed 4.125 with some g skill flarex 3200. It works perfectly with bios f25. If I switch to 30/40/41b or whatever version (with the chipset and firmware upgrade for the 30 to 40....) only my xmp will work, any overclock won't work[it just says that my overclock didn't stuck no matter what voltage/frequency I use].

I'm not sure if I'm doing anything wrong because I followed all the instructions when flashing the bioses.


----------



## inserf1

AlmosT said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and newb with oc'ing.
> 
> 
> Now, I have a ryzen 2600 oc'ed 4.125 with some g skill flarex 3200. It works perfectly with bios f25. If I switch to 30/40/41b or whatever version (with the chipset and firmware upgrade for the 30 to 40....) only my xmp will work, any overclock won't work[it just says that my overclock didn't stuck no matter what voltage/frequency I use].
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm doing anything wrong because I followed all the instructions when flashing the bioses.


I had the same problem / problems, when I set the CPU multi it would fail to post, some say try using offset voltages, but in my case that also didnt work, the only way to use PSTATE.

F41 (final) and F42a seem ok, although with the F41 I cant wake from sleep


----------



## AlmosT

For me it just doest hold overclocks ....tried offsets, regular oc.. Usually bios updates should improve things and not ruin them... I guess i'm just stuck at f25 till i upgrade to 3600 or 3700 if it's coming out anyways(not sure this generation has a non x one coming)


----------



## WilltheMagicAsian

Just got my 3800X last night, easy all core 4.4Ghz overclock at 1.318v. Memory kit running 3800Mhz with no issue. It's weird having everything just work considering how many hours I wasted pushing my 1700/memory clocks back when Ryzen came out.


----------



## AlmosT

It's nice to see it's working just fine for some people... For me with 2nd gen ryzen f30 bios and upwards = brain damage...


----------



## VeritronX

F30 and onwards works for how I liked to overclock my 1700, multi and vcore on auto and set by pstate oc instead. Only problem was it would forget the pstate setting if post fails because of ram, but buos profiles fix that easy.


----------



## akama

Anybody know what values are "safe" to put as EDC,PPT TDC on the gigabyte x370 k7? I'm using the ryzen 3600. I want PBO to just work abit harder


----------



## ForTheRepublic

*Cold Boot Issue & RAM Questions*

Greetings. So, I am relatively new to overclocking, and I have a few questions regarding RAM, and specifically pertaining to this motherboard. I bought two 8GBx2 DDR4 RAM kits from G.Skill (RAM is quite expensive these days, so I waited for sale discounts which is how I ended up with the two slightly different ones); one of the kits has Part Number *F4-3200C14-8GTZR*, and the other *F4-3200C14-8GTZRX *, with the "X" version only serving to designate that it is meant specifically for Ryzen CPUs as far as I can tell; however, other than that, the kits appear to be identical (see attached images below):














Neither kit is on the Qualified Vendor List for this board (however, I realize these are not exhaustive lists), so my questions are as follows: 

1) Does the "X" make any difference aside from a marketing perspective of indicating explicitly its compatibility with the Ryzen CPU; i.e., it should not pose an issue to pair the two kits with one another because they are essentially the same exact RAM, correct?

2) Is anyone using this RAM (Ryzen- specific "X" version or otherwise) with their Gigabyte K7 and able to run them at their specified speed rating (or higher; although my goal is simply to have them operate at their specified frequency) without issue? If so, please be so kind as to share your bios configuration and/or tips for getting it to work. 

With the help of *1usmus 's *DRAM calculator, I have been able to get the RAM running stably at 3200 MHz with no errors, however when cold booting or rebooting the computer, the motherboard fails at RAM training and gives me a boot failure notification (code F9). After entering the bios proceeding the prompt from this error mesage, loading the 3200Mhz configuration settings I have saved to a profile, and saving and exiting, the PC will proceed to boot without issue. I have tried playing around with various voltages to remedy this, staying within the DRAM calculator's recommendation, but have not had success. Does this indicate that I need to go back to the drawing board and try a different procODT setting (the DRAM calc's first recommendation of 48 ohm produced errors, and I'm currently using 43.6 ohm; I have not attempted 53 ohm based on the stability I found with my current setting, but perhaps it's necessary?). Perhaps updating the bios would be worthwhile (I am currently using version F30)?

For reference, here are some screen captures of the DRAM calculator's recommendations as well as my system's current operating parameters and readings. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



Spoiler


----------



## spurdy

ForTheRepublic said:


> Greetings. So, I am relatively new to overclocking, and I have a few questions regarding RAM, and specifically pertaining to this motherboard. I bought two 8GBx2 DDR4 RAM kits from G.Skill (RAM is quite expensive these days, so I waited for sale discounts which is how I ended up with the two slightly different ones); one of the kits has Part Number *F4-3200C14-8GTZR*, and the other *F4-3200C14-8GTZRX *, with the "X" version only serving to designate that it is meant specifically for Ryzen CPUs as far as I can tell; however, other than that, the kits appear to be identical.
> 
> Neither kit is on the Qualified Vendor List for this board (however, I realize these are not exhaustive lists), so my questions are as follows:
> 
> 1) Does the "X" make any difference aside from a marketing perspective of indicating explicitly its compatibility with the Ryzen CPU; i.e., it should not pose an issue to pair the two kits with one another because they are essentially the same exact RAM, correct?


Well, the Thaiphoon screenshots would certainly indicate they're essentially identical. I'd not be surprised at all if they were in fact exactly the same for this particular case of the G.Skill GTZR vs. GTZRX.



> 2) Is anyone using this RAM (Ryzen- specific "X" version or otherwise) with their Gigabyte K7 and able to run them at their specified speed rating (or higher; although my goal is simply to have them operate at their specified frequency) without issue? If so, please be so kind as to share your bios configuration and/or tips for getting it to work.


Yes! I'm using two kits of F4-3200C14D-16GTZR (a total of 4x of the same F4-3200C14-8GTZR non-X 8GB modules) in my X370 Gaming K7 with an R7 1800X. They've worked fine at 3200MHz since day 1. Originally I just toggled on XMP and left it at that. Later I used an earlier version of 1usmus's Ryzen DRAM Calculator (1.4.0) to dial in some more aggressive settings. Here's what I have presently that's been completely stable with my R7 1800X:










Other relevant BIOS (F7a) settings (ones not shown or not reported in Timing Checker):
vSOC = 0.91875v (I think my 1800X's memory controller just ended up being very good quality)
DRAM Voltage = 1.34v (results in flipping between 1.368 and 1.380 reported in HWinfo)
ProcODT = 53.3
RTT_NOM = RZQ/7(34)
RTT_WR = Off
RTT_PARK = RZQ/6(40)



> With the help of *1usmus 's *DRAM calculator, I have been able to get the RAM running stably at 3200 MHz with no errors, however when cold booting or rebooting the computer, the motherboard fails at RAM training and gives me a boot failure notification (code F9). After entering the bios proceeding the prompt from this error mesage, loading the 3200Mhz configuration settings I have saved to a profile, and saving and exiting, the PC will proceed to boot without issue. I have tried playing around with various voltages to remedy this, staying within the DRAM calculator's recommendation, but have not had success. Does this indicate that I need to go back to the drawing board and try a different procODT setting (the DRAM calc's first recommendation of 48 ohm produced errors, and I'm currently using 43.6 ohm; I have not attempted 53 ohm based on the stability I found with my current setting, but perhaps it's necessary?). Perhaps updating the bios would be worthwhile (I am currently using version F30)?


I think there may be a display error in v1.6.2 of Ryzen DRAM Calc regarding the "Rec." RTT_PARK setting.

Notice it's suggesting RZQ/1 for the recommended, which would actually be 240 Ohms, not the "(48)" it also lists there. To get 48 Ohms you'd need to use RZQ/5, as it correctly shows in the Alt. 1 and Alt. 2 entries.

When I was recently trying to dial in a good actual 1T command rate configuration (with GearDown disabled) based on the v1.6.2 calculator, I struggled for a long time before catching that RZQ/1 issue in RTT_PARK. Once I changed it to RZQ/5 to correctly set 48 Ohms things immediately improved and I stopped getting the repeated memory re-training on restarts, similar to what you're reporting. I haven't been able to get true 1T completely stable yet though, so I reverted to what I listed above with the Timing Checker for now.

I also found this article by 1usmus in my research, which I've found extremely helpful in going into the details of RAM tuning for Ryzen:
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/

I haven't had the time yet to dedicate to following its advice and systematically dialing things in, but it seems like an excellent resource, and it increased my understanding of the various factors in Ryzen memory tuning by a lot.

Good luck!


----------



## ForTheRepublic

spurdy said:


> Yes! I'm using two kits of F4-3200C14D-16GTZR (a total of 4x of the same F4-3200C14-8GTZR non-X 8GB modules) in my X370 Gaming K7 with an R7 1800X [:thumb:]. They've worked fine at 3200MHz since day 1. Originally I just toggled on XMP and left it at that. Later I used an earlier version of 1usmus's Ryzen DRAM Calculator (1.4.0) to dial in some more aggressive settings. Here's what I have presently that's been completely stable with my R7 1800X:
> 
> 
> Other relevant BIOS (F7a) settings (ones not shown or not reported in Timing Checker):
> vSOC = 0.91875v (I think my 1800X's memory controller just ended up being very good quality)
> DRAM Voltage = 1.34v (results in flipping between 1.368 and 1.380 reported in HWinfo)
> ProcODT = 53.3
> RTT_NOM = RZQ/7(34)
> RTT_WR = Off
> RTT_PARK = RZQ/6(40)
> 
> 
> I think there may be a display error in v1.6.2 of Ryzen DRAM Calc regarding the "Rec." RTT_PARK setting.
> 
> Notice it's suggesting RZQ/1 for the recommended, which would actually be 240 Ohms, not the "(48)" it also lists there. To get 48 Ohms you'd need to use RZQ/5, as it correctly shows in the Alt. 1 and Alt. 2 entries.
> 
> When I was recently trying to dial in a good actual 1T command rate configuration (with GearDown disabled) based on the v1.6.2 calculator, I struggled for a long time before catching that RZQ/1 issue in RTT_PARK. Once I changed it to RZQ/5 to correctly set 48 Ohms things immediately improved and I stopped getting the repeated memory re-training on restarts, similar to what you're reporting. I haven't been able to get true 1T completely stable yet though, so I reverted to what I listed above with the Timing Checker for now.


It's great to hear someone is able to get the same memory kit running at 3200 MHz! Thanks for sharing :specool: ! Good call with the RTT_Park readout error; I hadn't noticed that. However, unfortunately I am already using the *Alt* RZQ/5 (48 ohm) for RTT Park, corresponding, or so I assumed, to the 43 ohm procODT parameter in the Alt 1 column in the calculator (I had assumed each column, "Rec", "Alt 1", and "Alt 2" represented a unified interdependent set of parameters meant to be used together (i.e., "Alt 1" column impedance values for RTT [NOM / WR / PARK ] should correspond to the "Alt 1" value listed for the procODT, a value of 43 ohm in my case.)

Interesting that you are using an RTT Park value of RZQ/6 (40 ohm) when that is not one of the Rec. or Alt. values suggested by the calculator for the RAM that you and I are using. If adjusting this parameter allowed you to overcome the boot failure issue, then I shall try tinkering with that I suppose.



spurdy said:


> I also found this article by 1usmus in my research, which I've found extremely helpful in going into the details of RAM tuning for Ryzen:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/
> 
> I haven't had the time yet to dedicate to following its advice and systematically dialing things in, but it seems like an excellent resource, and it increased my understanding of the various factors in Ryzen memory tuning by a lot.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes, I found the same guide through the "Help" tab of the DRAM Calculator xD ! I too found the information profoundly insightful with regard to RAM/CPU overclocking on the Ryzen platform; excellent resource indeed. There is even a small section pertaining to cold boot / double-start issues; however 1usmus does not give any tip to address it aside to state that it is normal and to try to stick to the recommendations of the calculator, unfortunately .


----------



## spurdy

ForTheRepublic said:


> It's great to hear someone is able to get the same memory kit running at 3200 MHz! Thanks for sharing :specool: ! Good call with the RTT_Park readout error; I hadn't noticed that. However, unfortunately I am already using the *Alt* RZQ/5 (48 ohm) for RTT Park, corresponding, or so I assumed, to the 43 ohm procODT parameter in the Alt 1 column in the calculator (I had assumed each column, "Rec", "Alt 1", and "Alt 2" represented a unified interdependent set of parameters meant to be used together (i.e., "Alt 1" column impedance values for RTT [NOM / WR / PARK ] should correspond to the "Alt 1" value listed for the procODT, a value of 43 ohm in my case.)


Yes, that's my interpretation as well, that each column is an associated recommended group of settings.


> Interesting that you are using an RTT Park value of RZQ/6 (40 ohm) when that is not one of the Rec. or Alt. values suggested by the calculator for the RAM that you and I are using. If adjusting this parameter allowed you to overcome the boot failure issue, then I shall try tinkering with that I suppose.


I think the RZQ/6(40) RTT_PARK setting had been suggested when I first set up that stable configuration with the older v1.4.0 DRAM calculator. I hadn't changed it since it was working, and only made a few recent attempts with the newest 1.6.2 calculator values when exploring a new 1T command rate setup, and just reverted to my older known-good configuration when that didn't pan out. It seems some of the recommended settings have fluctuated a bit as 1usmus has worked on it.


----------



## shupp872

akama said:


> Anybody know what values are "safe" to put as EDC,PPT TDC on the gigabyte x370 k7? I'm using the ryzen 3600. I want PBO to just work abit harder


I am also curious if anybody knows some decent values for this?


----------



## jojolapin102

Hi everyone, for Ryzen 3000 owners, F42C BIOS with ABBA has finally been released some days ago. Does someone have already tried it ?


----------



## drufause

Well I am planning to get a 3950x and run it as soon as i can find one for close to MSRP.


----------



## spurdy

drufause said:


> Well I am planning to get a 3950x and run it as soon as i can find one for close to MSRP.


Please do let us know how it goes!

I'd planned for a 3900X to be the eventual upgrade from my 1800X, but after seeing how well the 3950X does, and how power-efficient it runs at stock (better quality silicon for the core chiplets than what are used in the 3900X it seems), I'm leaning toward getting that instead. Again, this will be a ways down the road, likely getting it on the second hand market when the 1800X finally isn't sufficient for my needs.


----------



## viilutaja

This board or the MSI B450 TOmahawk MAX for Ryzen 3900x?
I already have 4x8GB FLareX 3200CL14 (b-die) kits. I previously had a Gigabyte B350m Gmaing3, which did not want to work with 4 sticks of memory at 3200mhz and XMP profile, 2 sticks was fine. So I am worried that this X370 Gaming7 will behave same?


----------



## spurdy

viilutaja said:


> This board or the MSI B450 TOmahawk MAX for Ryzen 3900x?
> I already have 4x8GB FLareX 3200CL14 (b-die) kits. I previously had a Gigabyte B350m Gmaing3, which did not want to work with 4 sticks of memory at 3200mhz and XMP profile, 2 sticks was fine. So I am worried that this X370 Gaming7 will behave same?



I use 4x8GB b-die modules at 3200 CL14 XMP without issue on my X370 Gaming K7 (BIOS F7a). It's two of these G.Skill 2x8GB kits together.


----------



## Melcar

Anyone tested the new f50a bios yet?

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Parrott

*3 Beeps of Doom*

Hello all! Long time reader, first time poster. I'll try and make this as short as possible.

I've owned the x370 K7 for about a year now. I use it with 2x8gb of F4-3200C14-8GVK ram and a ryzen 2700. Since day one, I've had trouble with this board ram combo. 

My ultimate goal is to simply use the XMP settings, and overclock the CPU to 4ghz. This has worked, off and on. Using the F31 BIOS, the following settings were stable for around a month: Ram- XMP (3200cl14) CPU- 4ghz (100x40) 1.3875 SOC 1.1 Loadline Turbo/Turbo 

Perfect! But a few weeks ago, from a cold boot, I heard the 3 short beeps, the pc boot cycled, and reverted to F25. I updated the BIOS (following all the steps, including EC FW update tool) right up to 53a. 

Now I can't overclock my PC at all. The XMP settings still work, but I can't adjust my clock speed or voltage, even when reverting to F31. I have tried everything, including stock multiplier at 1.3875. The PC will restart and run fine, but won't cold boot. I get the 3 beeps, boot cycle, 3 beeps, boot cycle, black screen. I have to manually shutdown and turn back on. PC will then post, but with overclock removed. It still shows the overclock settings in the BIOS, but is running at stock speeds and voltages.

I have had this 3 beep problem since the beginning. I have read a lot about it (including in this thread) and it seems to be a RAM issue. I have been able to use the XMP settings in certain BIOS revisions, but not others. I have tried every BIOS from F20 to F53a. I only get the 3 beeps from a cold boot. My CPU has never been stable over 4ghz, but will run at 4ghz for varying amounts of time, until one day, from a cold boot, I get the 3 beeps. This boot cycling can sometimes cause the BIOS to revert to the backup BIOS, and sometimes it doesn't. 

I've tried the following:

Reseating the ram, using different ram slots, and using only one stick
Every BIOS from F20 to F53a
Updating Chipset drivers from both Gigabyte website and AMD website (currently running most recent from AMD website)
Ryzen RAM calculator (have never been able to change any of the RAM timings without 3 beeps, even to 'safe' settings)
Increasing RAM and SOC voltage
Changing CPU overclocking settings (increasing voltage, lowering clock speed, changing loadline calibration)

When working at XMP and 4ghz, I can run Prime95, memtest, cinabench, ect. and have never received any errors. But when I run benchmarking programs, the PC will almost always 3 beep when I restart it, even if I just ran Prime95 blend test for 12 hours with no errors. I never have issues like BSOD's or crashes, and play lots of different games without issue.

Can anybody offer any advice? This has been an issue for a year now, but I could always get it stable for awhile at XMP and 4ghz. Now I can't overclock my CPU at all. I can't even increase the voltage. Thank you for your time reading this. I value any input.


----------



## spurdy

Max Parrott said:


> Hello all! Long time reader, first time poster. I'll try and make this as short as possible.
> 
> I've owned the x370 K7 for about a year now. I use it with 2x8gb of F4-3200C14-8GVK ram and a ryzen 2700. Since day one, I've had trouble with this board ram combo.
> 
> My ultimate goal is to simply use the XMP settings, and overclock the CPU to 4ghz. This has worked, off and on. Using the F31 BIOS, the following settings were stable for around a month: Ram- XMP (3200cl14) CPU- 4ghz (100x40) 1.3875 SOC 1.1 Loadline Turbo/Turbo
> 
> Perfect! But a few weeks ago, from a cold boot, I heard the 3 short beeps, the pc boot cycled, and reverted to F25. I updated the BIOS (following all the steps, including EC FW update tool) right up to 53a.
> 
> Now I can't overclock my PC at all. The XMP settings still work, but I can't adjust my clock speed or voltage, even when reverting to F31. I have tried everything, including stock multiplier at 1.3875. The PC will restart and run fine, but won't cold boot. I get the 3 beeps, boot cycle, 3 beeps, boot cycle, black screen. I have to manually shutdown and turn back on. PC will then post, but with overclock removed. It still shows the overclock settings in the BIOS, but is running at stock speeds and voltages.
> 
> I have had this 3 beep problem since the beginning. I have read a lot about it (including in this thread) and it seems to be a RAM issue. I have been able to use the XMP settings in certain BIOS revisions, but not others. I have tried every BIOS from F20 to F53a. I only get the 3 beeps from a cold boot. My CPU has never been stable over 4ghz, but will run at 4ghz for varying amounts of time, until one day, from a cold boot, I get the 3 beeps. This boot cycling can sometimes cause the BIOS to revert to the backup BIOS, and sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> I've tried the following:
> 
> Reseating the ram, using different ram slots, and using only one stick
> Every BIOS from F20 to F53a
> Updating Chipset drivers from both Gigabyte website and AMD website (currently running most recent from AMD website)
> Ryzen RAM calculator (have never been able to change any of the RAM timings without 3 beeps, even to 'safe' settings)
> Increasing RAM and SOC voltage
> Changing CPU overclocking settings (increasing voltage, lowering clock speed, changing loadline calibration)
> 
> When working at XMP and 4ghz, I can run Prime95, memtest, cinabench, ect. and have never received any errors. But when I run benchmarking programs, the PC will almost always 3 beep when I restart it, even if I just ran Prime95 blend test for 12 hours with no errors. I never have issues like BSOD's or crashes, and play lots of different games without issue.
> 
> Can anybody offer any advice? This has been an issue for a year now, but I could always get it stable for awhile at XMP and 4ghz. Now I can't overclock my CPU at all. I can't even increase the voltage. Thank you for your time reading this. I value any input.



I would suggest two things:

1) Switch the board into single BIOS mode (slide the "SB" switch to the left "2" position). This will disable any of the buggy dualBIOS fail-over or auto-recover stuff and simply allow you to select the active BIOS chip with the "BIOS_SW" switch right above it.

2) Flash your currently selected BIOS chip to F31, then do a full and _complete_ factory reset, ensuring absolutely no BIOS-related settings are maintained:

--2a) Boot to BIOS and restore defaults, save and exit.
--2b) Shut the system down, switch off PSU and disconnect AC power, and then press the power button for a couple seconds to discharge any residual energy in the PSU capacitors.
--2c) Short the clear CMOS jumper / press and hold the clear CMOS button for ~10 seconds.
--2d) Pop out the CMOS battery and leave it out for a good 10 minutes or more (I often short the CMOS battery socket contacts with something conductive for a few seconds as well for good measure).
--2e) Re-install the CMOS battery, reconnect AC power and switch on the PSU, and then power up the system.

Be patient, and expect that first boot to take a while and that it may restart multiple times during the process. It will be re-doing things like RAM training and whatever other completely fresh first-boot procedures are required.

When it finally boots to BIOS, load defaults, save and exit, then go back into BIOS and establish your previously-working settings (the ones on F31 that had worked consistently for a good while). See if it behaves any better at that point.

Good luck!


----------



## VeritronX

They're up to 53a now? huh. I haven't messed with mine in a while, I've been using a 3600x in an itx build and my k7 has just had the 1700 sitting in it on F40. With F40 XMP worked but manual timings wasn't as easy as it used to be, overclocking worked properly using the pstate method but not the manual method (which is fine for me, I like pstate so it idles properly).


----------



## drufause

*3950x up and running under 140mm WC*

got my Ryzen 9 3950x up and running under 140mm wc


----------



## spurdy

drufause said:


> got my Ryzen 9 3950x up and running under 140mm wc


Hot damn! That's excellent news! How are the VRM temps under load at stock clocks/voltage? That's my main concern for an eventual 3900X/3950X upgrade on this board.


I recently did a full maintenance tear-down on my system, and as part of that replaced the hard plastic washers on the VRM heatsinks with rubber ones to improve compression/contact of the thermal pads. It did help, and max VRM temps level out in low 70s C now on long term sustained Prime95 load with my 1800X. I'm just hoping it's enough to enable those higher core count chips to have full breathing room running stock.


----------



## drufause

spurdy said:


> Hot damn! That's excellent news! How are the VRM temps under load at stock clocks/voltage? That's my main concern for an eventual 3900X/3950X upgrade on this board.
> at idle	during PC Mark 10	after pc mark 10
> ambiant temp 77.3 77.3 77.3
> Cooler Master 140mm Water Block 84.5 85.4 87
> Cooler master CPU block 83.6 87.9 86.3
> Radeon vega 64 Water Block 84.3 86.5 87.2
> Radeon vega 64 back plate 85.2 86.5 88.7
> VRM block 102.9 121.2 122.3
> Chipset heat sink 110.6 110.1 107
> Seasonic power supply 94.4 96.8 93.7
> G-Skill Memory Sink 96 96.8 96.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUID HWMonitor reported at TMPIN2 max of 179F but most of the time the value was around 115 - 120


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Interested if anyone could help me out with a quick question in regards to this MB?

I currently have this MB with a Ryzen 1700 paired with a GTX 1070. Looking to upgrade to a RTX 3000/Navi 2 when they come out. I feel the 1700 will be a bit of a bottleneck, so I will most likely pick up a cheap 3700x, or 3800XT if they are compatible with this board.

The real question I have is: I just picked up a 1TB NVME (SP P34A80) drive for this MB. I am running an old F20 BIOS. I have read of issues with F40+ bios in regards to detecting M.2 Drives and overclocking if still using 1st gen Ryzen. I want to install the drive now and do a fresh installation of windows on it, but don't want to run into problems in the future if I do drop a 3700x into it eventually. 

Are the current newer BIOS (I can see it's up to F50a) fine with NVME compatibility, and do the older CPUs have any issues with them that I should be concerned about? I haven't had good silicon lottery with my CPU or my RAM timings, but the F20 has been the most stable for me out of all the BIOS I've tried. I feel I should upgrade my BIOS before I install this NVME, just so I have peace of mind when I drop a new CPU in I won't have issues with my boot drive not working. But I don't want to have issues with my 1700 that I will still be using for a little longer.


----------



## AndreDVJ

I have a NVMe drive since day 1 with this motherboard (Samsung 950 Pro), and I never ran into problems with it. From 12/2017 with a 1800X, and since from 06/2018 with a 2700X.

I have a particular setup with also 4 SATA SSDs, with two of them in RAID-0.

F50a has an issue that I am unable to disable CSM. I believe the BIOS corrupts itself (debug LED code stays at 94), and I'm forced to do a Clear CMOS.

F42a works well with CSM disabled, so I can run Fast Boot and all perks from pure UEFI environment.


----------



## Heidi

I got this mobo last week brand new for A$147.00 or about US$100...and the whole idea is to be a placeholder until refresh of X570 pops out or they lower the price of the existing ones...
However, I will team it up with 3950x and no intentions to do any OC...question I have is...will this work out for me?


----------



## Hot Fuzz

AndreDVJ said:


> I have a NVMe drive since day 1 with this motherboard (Samsung 950 Pro), and I never ran into problems with it. From 12/2017 with a 1800X, and since from 06/2018 with a 2700X.
> 
> I have a particular setup with also 4 SATA SSDs, with two of them in RAID-0.
> 
> F50a has an issue that I am unable to disable CSM. I believe the BIOS corrupts itself (debug LED code stays at 94), and I'm forced to do a Clear CMOS.
> 
> F42a works well with CSM disabled, so I can run Fast Boot and all perks from pure UEFI environment.



What BIOS are you currently running with your NVME? I heard that F40 had the issue with the NVME/M.2 not being detected.

Any issues with OC on the later BIOS that you've tested?


----------



## Melcar

Heidi said:


> I got this mobo last week brand new for A$147.00 or about US$100...and the whole idea is to be a placeholder until refresh of X570 pops out or they lower the price of the existing ones...
> However, I will team it up with 3950x and no intentions to do any OC...question I have is...will this work out for me?



According to the CPU support list that chip should work no problem. The VRM may end up getting too hot if you lack good case airflow, but it should work okay. These boards were really meant for 95W CPUs as a max. Since you don't plan to keep the board long term I see no problem.


----------



## Heidi

Yes, the whole idea is to keep it until prices and availability became reasonable...at the moment it is almost impossible to find a decent board in Australia...like GB X570 Master cost app A$800(US$600)...which is way out of any normal price for it! I even thought of going Intel as it is way cheaper to get even 10980XE than a good mobo for AMD.
Also, I even thought of Eco mode, so suppose that will reduce VRM temps even further...
BTW, time to edit my sig, as these machines are long time gone..


----------



## AndreDVJ

Hot Fuzz said:


> What BIOS are you currently running with your NVME? I heard that F40 had the issue with the NVME/M.2 not being detected.
> 
> Any issues with OC on the later BIOS that you've tested?


Currently on F42d (not F42a like my previous post, mixed up things), but I tested literally every BIOS that ever existed for this board, and my NVMe drive was always installed and recognized.

I don't have a 3rd Gen CPU, but I believe compatibility issues were resolved from F41 and onwards.

OC issues have resolved for me from F40 and onwards, but I have a very particular setup (probably the worst case scenario):

2700X at 4.2GHz
Vcore 1.3750v on BIOS
VSOC in AUTO
LLC in Turbo

G.Skill TridentZ 3200Mhz
4x8GB / Samsung D-Die / Dual-Rank
Latencies: 16-16-16-36 (from XMP)
CR2 - GDM Disabled
ProcODT: 48 Ohms
DDR voltage: 1.32v in BIOS - anything more or less brings instability
VTT DDR: 0.66v

VRM needs forced ventilation, otherwise it exceeds 90°C.

That configuration is stable for whatever I throw in, including Linpack, AIDA64, Cinebench R20, etc.


----------



## inserf1

With a Samsung 960 EVO, had no issues with NVME drive being detected on any BIOS upto 50A
Just swithed to a Corsair MP510, every reboot the drive will dissappear, had to shut down, then it would detect/boot with both 42D and 50A, trying F41 now

Has anyone downgraded past F30/F31 or was it F40, whenever Gigabyte released that EC FW?


----------



## inserf1

EC FW was at F40

Anyway kept trying, F41, F40, F31 & F30 all ther same, maybe its the MP510 is at fault...

Guess you can downgrade pass the EC FW update, dont know if there's any unforseen consequences


----------



## Melcar

Heads up, there is a new BIOS out. Support for the new CPUs added and I see a security vulnerability fix listed as well.


----------



## Neokolzia

Am tempted to throw in for the 3800xt seeing that K7 supports it, I don't wanna spend a ton for a all around upgrade to my system but getting into what likely will be last supported chip for the board doesn't sound bad.

Gonna skim back through the pages I can't remember consensus for 2xxx series, but never saw specifically for 3xxx when onboard what sorta memory performance people are getting.
I have 32gb of 4x8gb sticks Samsung Bdie, 3600, CL16 (Gskill)

on 1800x currently I usually just been running 3200 14-14-14-32 because it was easy and good enough, can get 3333 if I push it wasn't sure at time when was also having bit of instability with 3.95ghz OC what was causing rare weekly crashes. 

Hoping if can see the full 3600 with a new processor, will likely get little bendy fan for inside my case just to direct airflow over that.


----------



## Melcar

(different board, but results should be kind of the same)


There are others too, but to lazy to hunt them down. I think GamersNexus did one specifically testing PBO performance. Basically the CPU should work fine with all features. The only issue will be RAM support, so don't expect to see anything different from your RAM than what you already have.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Neokolzia said:


> Am tempted to throw in for the 3800xt seeing that K7 supports it, I don't wanna spend a ton for a all around upgrade to my system but getting into what likely will be last supported chip for the board doesn't sound bad.
> 
> Gonna skim back through the pages I can't remember consensus for 2xxx series, but never saw specifically for 3xxx when onboard what sorta memory performance people are getting.
> I have 32gb of 4x8gb sticks Samsung Bdie, 3600, CL16 (Gskill)
> 
> on 1800x currently I usually just been running 3200 14-14-14-32 because it was easy and good enough, can get 3333 if I push it wasn't sure at time when was also having bit of instability with 3.95ghz OC what was causing rare weekly crashes.
> 
> Hoping if can see the full 3600 with a new processor, will likely get little bendy fan for inside my case just to direct airflow over that.


I was running a 1700X, best I could do on memory was 3200 @ 14 14 14 14 with B-die rated @ 3600 C16. I upgraded to a 3800x and can do 3600 15 14 13 13. Ran ~1.4V IIRC as well but that was to ensure I was 100% stable. I have a friend with same memory that can do 3600 @ C14 on an X470 board, but I can't get C14 stable no matter what. I've accepted that it's a limitation of the board as it wasn't designed to run high memory clocks. Running tight sub timings I match typical 3600 C14 latency or beat it. I got a great deal on some 4200 memory so I swapped it in and put the 3600 RAM in a HTPC I just built. I haven't had time to play with the new memory yet so it's just running 3600 C15 @ 1.35 for now. Some day I'll play with it but I don't have the time at the moment. 

I used an older version of Ryzen timing calculator and it was too tight on timings for the board. The newest version may be better. I'll drop some timing screenshots if I can find them. I did a fresh OS installation and may have deleted them.


----------



## Horigo

Hello,

If you want to know, a 3700x works perfectly on my AX370 gaming 5 !


----------



## Horigo

Err it look likes i have a kind of problem, pbo settings have no effect.

How do you configure pbo on this board ? Maybe i dont do it well.....


----------



## Zewspeed

I don't see another thread for the AX370-Gaming 5 and more than a few mentions of the 5 here, so I'm assuming this is the right place to post - if it isn't please let me know.

I think we might be beyond help at this point, but I'll ask anyway. My father decided to upgrade the BIOS on his Gaming 5 this past week and in doing so bricked the board. He's using a Ryzen 7 1700 and probably shouldn't have tried to upgrade but we're past that point. Here's what he did:

Started on BIOS F20 -> ran EC FW update -> updated to F31 via Q-Flash.

According to him, F31 updated successfully, but upon rebooting the Debug LED reads 00 and the CPU LED is lit. Obviously can't get the board to POST. Backup BIOS gives the exact same error.

I'm guessing this board is headed for the recycling center at this point, but I figured I'd ask before I gave up entirely. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## GamerDork

Is there any 3rd party bios to allow use of the 5000 series cpu's on the AX370 K7 boards?

Really like my x370 K7 It's done very well. I've had a 1700, 2700x and now a 3700x and no issues at all.


----------



## spurdy

GamerDork said:


> Is there any 3rd party bios to allow use of the 5000 series cpu's on the AX370 K7 boards?
> 
> Really like my x370 K7 It's done very well. I've had a 1700, 2700x and now a 3700x and no issues at all.


There's talk about it in ket's x370/b350 BIOS mod thread on the Win-Raid forum, even mentioning the possibility of 1st party releases (even if just offered as "experimental" and not officially supported) as ASRock seems to have revealed may be in the works.


----------



## Melcar

That would be great if official BIOS support is offered, but I guess it would come at a price (drop support for some CPU like first gen Ryzen).


----------



## GamerDork

It's tempting to try the 60e bios for the X470


----------



## Hot Fuzz

I've got a Ryzen 3600 to replace my 1700, to pair with a RTX 3070. 

Currently running on F31 BIOS. What BIOS should I be updating to? Straight F31 > F50d? Or should I be going to F40 first?

Any issues with the newest BIOS I should be aware of?

I'm assuming the process goes: EC FW update Tool > BIOS Update to F50D > Ryzen 3600 a-ok to put in?


----------



## Melcar

You should upgrade to F40 first, and then the latest. I always go F31 > F40 > F50. I only have a 1700 and only use 2 DIMMS, so never bothered with the FW tool.

Edit: I just did a BIOS update run on the board. First I downgraded both my BIOS to F31. Then did the following...

1. Download the EC FW update tool, extract the archive and run ECFwUpdate.exe just by double clicking.
2. Once the initial interface loads click on the Start button to begging the update. It has a progress bar and once it finishes the window automatically closes. Your computer will automatically reboot in like 10-15 seconds (no warning or indication from the tool, just a a plain unsolicited reboot).
3. Before your computer reboots, quickly open up the new log file that gets created inside the folder were you extracted the update tool to. It should just have the word "PASSED" if everything went well. If you check this log file after your computer reboots it will be blank. Running the update tool again will not write to this file again, which is weird. If you flash your BIOS again to F31 and re-run the tool it will write to the file like it should. Again, weird.
4. Your computer will go into a reboot cycle twice. Just let it do its thing and load back to your OS.
5. If everything is fine up to this point, proceed to flash to F40 BIOS.
6. After a successful flash you can now flash to F50d.


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Melcar said:


> You should upgrade to F40 first, and then the latest. I always go F31 > F40 > F50. I only have a 1700 and only use 2 DIMMS, so never bothered with the FW tool.
> 
> Edit: I just did a BIOS update run on the board. First I downgraded both my BIOS to F31. Then did the following...
> 
> 1. Download the EC FW update tool, extract the archive and run ECFwUpdate.exe just by double clicking.
> 2. Once the initial interface loads click on the Start button to begging the update. It has a progress bar and once it finishes the window automatically closes. Your computer will automatically reboot in like 10-15 seconds (no warning or indication from the tool, just a a plain unsolicited reboot).
> 3. Before your computer reboots, quickly open up the new log file that gets created inside the folder were you extracted the update tool to. It should just have the word "PASSED" if everything went well. If you check this log file after your computer reboots it will be blank. Running the update tool again will not write to this file again, which is weird. If you flash your BIOS again to F31 and re-run the tool it will write to the file like it should. Again, weird.
> 4. Your computer will go into a reboot cycle twice. Just let it do its thing and load back to your OS.
> 5. If everything is fine up to this point, proceed to flash to F40 BIOS.
> 6. After a successful flash you can now flash to F50d.


Thank you for the help!

Weird about the "PASSED" log file. I'm assuming if the log file doesn't come up with a "PASSED", something went wrong?

Should I be flashing to F40 > F50d with the Ryzen 3600 or can I keep the 1700 in my motherboard till I have flashed to F50d?


----------



## Melcar

Hot Fuzz said:


> Thank you for the help!
> 
> Weird about the "PASSED" log file. I'm assuming if the log file doesn't come up with a "PASSED", something went wrong?
> 
> Should I be flashing to F40 > F50d with the Ryzen 3600 or can I keep the 1700 in my motherboard till I have flashed to F50d.


The tool could have been more helpful in that regard. I only learned about those quirks after some google searches. When it rebooted by itself I was afraid something went wrong. Don't know why they just did not incorporate the fix into the BIOS updates. Oh well.

If you have the 1700 installed already may as well just update everything and then install the new CPU.


----------



## AndreDVJ

Is UEFI settings on F50d corrupting upon saving for you guys as well? I am forced to clear CMOS as the mobo won't post anymore.

The last good firmware is F42d from my perspective. CPU is a 2700X.

I could test with a 3900X, but it's too much effort for a motherboard that I'm not using anymore.


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Melcar said:


> The tool could have been more helpful in that regard. I only learned about those quirks after some google searches. When it rebooted by itself I was afraid something went wrong. Don't know why they just did not incorporate the fix into the BIOS updates. Oh well.
> 
> If you have the 1700 installed already may as well just update everything and then install the new CPU.


Thanks for the great guide again. Did it all yesterday and rocking F50d BIOS with a 3600.

Only issue I noticed I didn't get the multiple reboots, only a single one. Noticed my BIOS reverted to F10, and found it had swapped to my backup BIOS for some reason. After swapping back, updated to F40 > F50D without a hitch!



AndreDVJ said:


> Is UEFI settings on F50d corrupting upon saving for you guys as well? I am forced to clear CMOS as the mobo won't post anymore.
> 
> The last good firmware is F42d from my perspective. CPU is a 2700X.
> 
> I could test with a 3900X, but it's too much effort for a motherboard that I'm not using anymore.


Haven't had any issues with UEFI settings on F50d so far, but only been running it for a day.


Does anyone know if all the USB 3.0/3.1 ports are running the ASMedia chipset?


----------



## Melcar

Hot Fuzz said:


> Thanks for the great guide again. Did it all yesterday and rocking F50d BIOS with a 3600.
> 
> Only issue I noticed I didn't get the multiple reboots, only a single one. Noticed my BIOS reverted to F10, and found it had swapped to my backup BIOS for some reason. After swapping back, updated to F40 > F50D without a hitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had any issues with UEFI settings on F50d so far, but only been running it for a day.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if all the USB 3.0/3.1 ports are running the ASMedia chipset?


Two on the back panel are Asmedia as far as I know. The USB C port and the one right next to it. The other two USB 3 Gen 2 are from the chipset and the four remaining regular USB 3 from the CPU. The internal headers are from the chipset.


----------



## tech360gamer

I'm late to the NVMe issue and was going to get one but does anyone know if it is currently working with the lastest bios version on the gaming K7. Many thanks


----------



## shubjero

tech360gamer said:


> I'm late to the NVMe issue and was going to get one but does anyone know if it is currently working with the lastest bios version on the gaming K7. Many thanks


Running F50d BIOS and use & boot from nvme no problem.


----------



## tech360gamer

shubjero said:


> Running F50d BIOS and use & boot from nvme no problem.


Thanks for the info. Much appreciated


----------



## Melcar

No issues on my end either with a Adata 8200Pro ant the latest bios.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Melcar

You think I can add a second nvme drive to this board? I already have one in the M.2 slot and was thinking I could add a second via a PCIe to M.2 adapter in the PCIe x4 slot at the bottom of the board. It should technically run at PCIe2 x4 speeds (plenty for a secondary drive). Would it be possible to boot from such a drive?


----------



## dragoncurt

I think if you did that from what I know it should be able to load up an os on it but I would think you’ll need to load into a windows boot screen first like the same way if you was to have a dual boot system then that should pick up the operating system then. I don’t that it will let you boot from the PCIe adapter exclusively but I could be wrong.


----------



## Melcar

Linux/Windows dual boot, so I would de using grub loading from the main m.2 drive.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Melcar

Does this board support hot plug for SATA? Usually there is an option in the BIOS to switch on hot plug support, but I'm not seeing it here (50d).


----------



## GamerDork

Any headway on 5xxx cpu's working on x370? I'm not buying a new motherboard just to upgrade to a 5950x and have no future upgrade options as the socket becomes obsolete. Makes no sense a beta bios isn't available from Gigabyte. Wish I'd have used Asrock Taichi now.


----------



## Melcar

GamerDork said:


> Any headway on 5xxx cpu's working on x370? I'm not buying a new motherboard just to upgrade to a 5950x and have no future upgrade options as the socket becomes obsolete. Makes no sense a beta bios isn't available from Gigabyte. Wish I'd have used Asrock Taichi now.


I don't think GB will bother with this board anymore. 2-3 years seems like the average time they tend to support a high end board with BIOS updates. 5xxx series support would also imply a removal of older CPUs from the support list. I don't think they will bother with that, not when you can buy a shiny new board from them. Maybe check if someone made a custom BIOS or something? I seem to remember there was a group withing the GB message boards that made custom BIOS. 
My next board will probably be Asrock or Asus again. Not that GB is "bad", but their BIOS support and the features within them is a bit lackluster.


----------



## ericorg87

Melcar said:


> You think I can add a second nvme drive to this board? I already have one in the M.2 slot and was thinking I could add a second via a PCIe to M.2 adapter in the PCIe x4 slot at the bottom of the board. It should technically run at PCIe2 x4 speeds (plenty for a secondary drive). Would it be possible to boot from such a drive?


I've been running a cheap Asgard 1tb NVME on the bottom full size PCIE x4 slot and noticed the speed was capped at 1600mbps. Reading the board specifications I realized the bottom most slot (as well as the small 1x slots) are PCIE 2.0, so if anyone is planning to buy a secondary NVME to use on that slot, keep in mind speeds will be limited to under 2000mb/s (realistically around 1600~1700 due to bus overheard).


----------



## Melcar

ericorg87 said:


> I've been running a cheap Asgard 1tb NVME on the bottom full size PCIE x4 slot and noticed the speed was capped at 1600mbps. Reading the board specifications I realized the bottom most slot (as well as the small 1x slots) are PCIE 2.0, so if anyone is planning to buy a secondary NVME to use on that slot, keep in mind speeds will be limited to under 2000mb/s (realistically around 1600~1700 due to bus overheard).


Good to know it works. Yeah, I'm aware of the speed limit due to the PCIe version and I don't mind since it will still be faster than a SATA drive. Right now I can get a cheap 500GB nvme + PCIe adapter for the same price as a similar sized SATA SSD.


----------



## inserf1

Where did F50e come from? its dated July 2020, with (i think) the same description as F50d, but it wasn't there last month, date modified of readme & efiflash is from May 2021.

Put it on yesterday, no obv issues, uses Combo 1.0.0.6, was F50d 1.0.0.4?


----------



## Melcar

Has a slightly newer date than 50d but the description seems to be the same.


----------



## tech360gamer

Can anyone confirm if the type c connector on the back will work with the oculus link offical cable. Thanks


----------



## Melcar

tech360gamer said:


> Can anyone confirm if the type c connector on the back will work with the oculus link offical cable. Thanks


It's a USB 3.2 2x1 port. It should be able to do 10GB/s and 100W. Never actually used it nor do I have devices that need those specs, just going by what GB puts on their spec sheet and the theoretical capabilities listed for the port.


----------



## tech360gamer

Melcar said:


> It's a USB 3.2 2x1 port. It should be able to do 10GB/s and 100W. Never actually used it nor do I have devices that need those specs, just going by what GB puts on their spec sheet and the theoretical capabilities listed for the port.


Thanks for the info. I will post here tomorrow if it does work fine. The only driver though for it on the GB page is for Windows 7. It should work fine though.


----------



## spurdy

Melcar said:


> Has a slightly newer date than 50d but the description seems to be the same.


I had submitted a support ticket (at esupport.gigabyte.com) on 5/12/2021 with a question about why F50d shows AGESA "Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4" in all the utilities I've used (CPU-Z, HWInfo, AIDA64, etc.) when the description on the download page listed 1.0.0.6.

They replied on 5/21 with the F50e BIOS attached to the reply, and asked that I try that. When I checked the download page, it looked like they'd replaced the F50d entry with the new F50e as well. I checked size/hash and it's definitely the same file they sent me (SHA1: AC280E9C15CB6A04C3E3E79F1673603AADD9F04C)

Strangely, the date is from a while back. I'm wondering if someone just screwed up when posting/updating the K7 page last time, and used the F50e description but the F50d version and file link.

I've been recording the details listed on the BIOS download page for the K7 ever since F7a, and downloading and saving every file as well, so even when versions vanish I still have them all and the descriptions. For F50d vs F50e:



Code:


F50e     10.37 MB    2020/07/03
1. Update AMD AGESA ComboV1 1.0.0.6 for 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen XT series processors
2. Fix AMD security vulnerabilities for SMM Callout Privilege Escalation

F50d    1‎0.29 MB    2‎020/06/16
1. Update AMD AGESA ComboV1 1.0.0.6 for 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen XT series processors and New Gen AMD Ryzen with Radeon Graphics processors support
2. Fix AMD security vulnerabilities for SMM Callout Privilege Escalation

So, nearly identical description, but different dates and file sizes.

I haven't flashed F50e yet to confirm if it shows 1.0.0.6. I'm still getting the hang of all the new Zen2 settings for my 3900X under F50d. But I'll be flashing it here before long I expect.


----------



## spurdy

Flashed F50e last night using my usual method (reset to defaults, flash via QFlash, verified POST with new BIOS, then shut down and did full power drain, CMOS reset, and pulling CMOS battery for ~10 min, replace battery, power up and let the board do its RAM training, load defaults, then configure as needed)

All diagnostic/test software I use reports Combo-AM4 1.0.0.6 now.

Layout of some of the options in UEFI is slightly improved. EDC bug still works . Same RAM settings for my 3200MHz B-die (4x 8GB, single rank, G.Skill F4-3200C14-8GTZR) still work (from "safe" config using Ryzen DRAM calc v1.7.3)

So far, so good!


----------



## tech360gamer

Melcar said:


> It's a USB 3.2 2x1 port. It should be able to do 10GB/s and 100W. Never actually used it nor do I have devices that need those specs, just going by what GB puts on their spec sheet and the theoretical capabilities listed for the port.


Seems to charge the quest 2 but not show up in the oculus software. That's not good. The driver on the website I installed but no help either. I will contact GB and oculus about it

Update. It seems to be working now fine charging and the link. First bit is wrong.


----------



## spurdy

May have encountered an issue in F50e. Looks like the PBO motherboard limits were nerfed. No matter how I configure them, TDC is limited to 95A and EDC to 140A (the AMD default limits for the 3900X). I've tried how I did it before in F50d that worked, as well as other combinations (using AMD CBS and/or AMD Overclocking menu options). In all cases the limits remain the same.

With F50d I could raise TDC up to 114A and EDC up to 168A (presumably the board limits for the K7 Gigabyte set in the BIOS).

I submitted another ticket with Gigabyte about it.


----------



## tech360gamer

spurdy said:


> May have encountered an issue in F50e. Looks like the PBO motherboard limits were nerfed. No matter how I configure them, TDC is limited to 95A and EDC to 140A (the AMD default limits for the 3900X). I've tried how I did it before in F50d that worked, as well as other combinations (using AMD PBO and/or AMD Overclocking menu options). In all cases the limits remain the same.
> 
> With F50d I could raise TDC up to 114A and EDC up to 168A (presumably the board limits for the K7 Gigabyte set in the BIOS).
> 
> I submitted another ticket with Gigabyte about it.


That's interesting thanks for posting or I would've update which I was going to do but will hold off now since I've seen this. Thanks


----------



## spurdy

tech360gamer said:


> That's interesting thanks for posting or I would've update which I was going to do but will hold off now since I've seen this. Thanks


Actually, this didn't (for me) turn out to be as big of an issue as I'd initially thought.

In F50e the PPT limit is still adjustable by setting "Package Power Limit Control" under the AMD CBS menu to "Manual", and typing in a power limit. This is the same as was required to adjust PPT under F50d (otherwise nothing over stock 142W entered in PBO settings would be honored). For EDC, the limit is irrelevant as I'm dialing in a config that makes conservative use the EDC "bug".

This just left TDC with a 95 Amp limit, vs 114A in F50d.

Before F50e was released, I had already started zeroing in on a PPT ~150W and TDC 90-95A limit under F50d anyway, otherwise all-core load temps start getting out of hand. I'd get 85-90+C load temps even with my custom loop. Temps crash back to low-40s within 2 seconds of stopping the load, so it's not that the heat isn't being removed fast once it makes it to the CPU waterblock. It's down to the physics of the power density issue: the chip just can't shed the heat through the solder/IHS/TIM fast enough.

So, I did some testing both with F50d and F50e (thanks, DualBIOS! ) using identical settings:

PPT: 150W, TDC: 95A, EDC: 18A, 1X scalar, +100MHz boost (Under AMD Overclocking menu)
vCore and vSOC LLC: medium
Low Current Idle, CPPC, and CPPC Preferred Cores, Global C-States, and Cool-n-Quiet enabled.
Memory voltage: 1.35v
Manual 3200MHz memory timings (4x 8GB SR B-die) based on Ryzen DRAM Calculator v1.7.3 "Safe" values
Everything else in BIOS/UEFI at defaults/auto

After testing I found that F50e gave me almost identical performance, but at slightly lower voltages (per SVI2 sensor in HWInfo) and heat generation. I used Cinebench R20 multi and single-threaded, as well as CPU-Z MT/ST stress. Whatever changes were made under the hood to the BIOS/AGESA seem to have helped in efficiency for my case.

So I'm sticking with F50e for now. In fact, I donated to ket over on the Win-Raid forums to have him work his modding magic on it. I'll follow up here with any differing results using the modded F50e (if there are any).


----------



## spurdy

Here's what I got back from GB support re: the reduced PBO motherboard limits in F50e vs F50d/a. They claim it's due to the AGESA version difference. That seems weird, because it would mean the board manufacturers wouldn't be able to customize the limits for particular models (I followed up with that in my response). Anyway, sharing here fwiw.


----------



## herericc

I recently sold my old AX370-Gaming-K7 board to my friend along with a 2700x.

Setup is: 

2700x
AX370 gaming k7 w/f50e
ASUS 570 4gb
16gb of teamgroup DDR4 3200MT C14 BDIE
550W Corsair Gold power supply

What BIOS is the best to use for the Ryzen 2000 series on this mobo? Before I sold it to him I loaded the latest (f50e).

He's been having issues with Starcraft2 of all things, randomly crashing.
As well as strange sound issues when he boots up Hell Let Loose - the ingame mic is garbled to the point of being useless, but he can hear US fine in game.
He also is able to speak normally in discord while playing - but it does seem like there's some feedback on the line while the game boots up...

Wondering if the bios revision has anything to do with how the onboard sound card reacts.


----------



## Melcar

Updated today to the F50e. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## DeXel

PSA: F51e dropped with resizable-bar support and few other goodies. Someone on Gigabyte's forum says the dump contains Ryzen 5000 series microcode is there too.


----------



## Melcar

DeXel said:


> PSA: F51e dropped with resizable-bar support and few other goodies. Someone on Gigabyte's forum says the dump contains Ryzen 5000 series microcode is there too.


Does it drop support for some chips? I would imagine it would if they crammed in more SKUs inside.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Melcar

Just upgraded. Not much new for my old 1700. Running stock for now, will load my overclock latter. Layout seems to have changed a bit and some additional options are exposed (particularly CBS). Mouse lag is gone, took them long enough. TPM and secure boot are enabled by default. Ryzen 4000 added but not 5xxx series. Would have been a great Christmas gift but it's good GB at least bothered with a BIOS upgrade for this board.


----------



## AndreDVJ

Yeah it does:










I don't have that board anymore. Can't tell if a 5900X would work properly or not.


----------



## Melcar

The CPU support list on GB's website does not reflect it. Maybe they just haven't updated it yet. May take a gamble and get a 5800X to test it out. Was planning on upgrading to a X570S anyway next year.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

AndreDVJ said:


> Yeah it does:
> 
> View attachment 2539491
> 
> 
> I don't have that board anymore. Can't tell if a 5900X would work properly or not.


You can't tell.

This is the exact same readout for A320 AGESA V2 1.2.0.3c BIOSes, you'd think Cezanne works, but it doesn't POST. The damn chipset+CPU check is still active, and you can't do anything about it. Someone tried a 5300G (Cezanne) on a Gigabyte B350 board and the new BIOS, same as with A320, doesn't POST.

I don't like Gigabyte stating 4000 series support in the changelog, when all A320 boards explicitly stated Vermeer support. It may very well be that B350/X370 have been allowed to run Renoir, but not Vermeer or Cezanne. Which would be absurd, but you can't discard that possibility.

Until someone tries a 5000 series CPU with these new BIOSes, there's no way to tell if Vermeer works with these new BIOSes. I hope it does.


----------



## zzztopzzz

I'm late to the party on this thread, but I have a Gigabyte AX370-gaming-k5, which is running a Ryzen 5 3600 and an Nvidia 1080. This gamer was setup to run Windows 7 Pro and it does a great job. Absolutely no problems with the likes of Cyberpunk 2077 or any DirectX 11 game. Board, legal OS. and onboard components may be up for sale if the right buyer comers along. A ton of work went into getting a Ryzen chip to behave with W7.


----------



## Senniha

Dr. Vodka said:


> You can't tell.
> 
> This is the exact same readout for A320 AGESA V2 1.2.0.3c BIOSes, you'd think Cezanne works, but it doesn't POST. The damn chipset+CPU check is still active, and you can't do anything about it. Someone tried a 5300G (Cezanne) on a Gigabyte B350 board and the new BIOS, same as with A320, doesn't POST.
> 
> I don't like Gigabyte stating 4000 series support in the changelog, when all A320 boards explicitly stated Vermeer support. It may very well be that B350/X370 have been allowed to run Renoir, but not Vermeer or Cezanne. Which would be absurd, but you can't discard that possibility.
> 
> Until someone tries a 5000 series CPU with these new BIOSes, there's no way to tell if Vermeer works with these new BIOSes. I hope it does.


So many hours 😜😜 and not a single user tested zen3 thats pathetic.


----------



## oile

Senniha said:


> So many hours [emoji12][emoji12] and not a single user tested zen3 thats pathetic.


It has been already tested with a 5300g and didn't boot.


----------



## Reous

I'm pretty sure they were talking about 5000er CPU not APU because Vermeer was booting on A320 Boards.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Reous said:


> I'm pretty sure they were talking about 5000er CPU not APU because Vermeer was booting on A320 Boards.


Yes, exactly. Cezanne doesn't work (like it doesn't on A320), but we don't know anything about Vermeer and B350/X370 with these updates.

Come on, someone has to have one of these boards and a 5000 series CPU to try!


----------



## Melcar

I will probably be able to try next year. Was planning to upgrade CPU and board, but if I can get away with just a CPU upgrade that would be great.


----------



## Dr. Vodka

Melcar said:


> I will probably be able to try next year. Was planning to upgrade CPU and board, but if I can get away with just a CPU upgrade that would be great.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ronifi/_/hq5k35q

Don't bother, it doesn't work. Of course, A320 gets unlocked.

Fvck this shiet.

I swear AMD just doesn't want to sell more CPUs.


----------



## Melcar

It's rather silly that A320s do get support. Do you really want to (or should) run a 5xxxX/G cpu on such a board? Maybe the lower end CPU models, maybe, but I would assume your board will either explode/melt or just not run the CPU properly.


----------



## DeXel

Dr. Vodka said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ronifi/_/hq5k35q
> 
> Don't bother, it doesn't work. Of course, A320 gets unlocked.
> 
> Fvck this shiet.
> 
> I swear AMD just doesn't want to sell more CPUs.


I think profits are higher if they launch AM5 next year for chipset + CPU purchase. Which sounds right to me as that's my next upgrade unless Intel makes something worth buying again.


----------



## spurdy

Melcar said:


> It's rather silly that A320s do get support. Do you really want to (or should) run a 5xxxX/G cpu on such a board? Maybe the lower end CPU models, maybe, but I would assume your board will either explode/melt or just not run the CPU properly.


Yeah, it really seems to undercut the whole "but the 300-series boards don't have VRMs built to handle the high core-count and higher power of Zen3" argument.

I did some digging (this will be stuff taken from my longer Win-Raid forum post here), and it looks like it's not all A320 boards in Gigabyte's case. In fact, it's only two A320 models for which Gigabyte enabled official Vermeer support:

GA-A320M-S2H (all three revisions: 1.x, 2.0, and 3.x)
GA-A320M-H (all three revisions: 1.x, 2.0, and 3.x)

Then there's the real screwball of the bunch, the GA-A320M-S2H V2 Note that this is _entirely different_ than the A320M-S2H "rev 2.0". The full name is "GA-A320M-S2H V2 (rev 1.x)" Anyway, its naming implies an A320 chipset, but in fact it's built with B350!

I'm guessing the naming staying the same had something to do with the "S2H" model having been involved in large OEM/enterprise orders or something, and being subject to some sort of support contract. Kind of like the Ryzen 3 1200 and Ryzen 5 1600 "AF" 12nm Zen+ refreshes AMD did, keeping the 1000-series naming for what was essentially a 2000-series chip.

Maybe there was some contractual reason Gigabyte needed to keep the GA-A320M-S2H naming, but had to produce the boards using the B350 chipset? Maybe they ran low on A320 chips for a bit and managed to meet the obligation that way, and appending a "V2" to distinguish them? Who knows.

Anyway, there are _six_ other Gigabyte A320 models that also show their latest BIOS including AGESA 1.2.0.5, but received added support only for the 4000-series Renoir APUs. The GA-A320M-H and GA-A320M-S2H are special somehow. Again, I'm thinking some high-volume enterprise/OEM support contract or similar situation, and I'm guessing it also may be the reason that weird S2H "V2" B350-based thing was ever produced at all.

For _all_ other Gigabyte 300-series chipset boards, the latest BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.5 only adds working 4000-series APU support. APUs that, it bears mentioning, were exclusively OEM parts not available through retail. Not a terribly huge consumer value-add there. 

From this we can assume the lockout check can't just be _"If 300-series chipset, am I running on A320 or not?"_ because support isn't universal across the A320 models, and we have one case of a B350-based board officially supporting Vermeer.

Anyway, in my view this plainly shows it's 100% possible for Vermeer support to be added up through the entire A320/B350/X370 product stack. In fact it would already be that way if extra work hadn't been done to ensure having the SMU/microcode present in the latest BIOSes didn't enable Vermeer to boot on most boards with 300-series chipsets! They've been purposefully locked out, with some specific and very conspicuous exceptions made in the case of Gigabyte's products. This continues to be a conscious decision on the part of AMD (I'm assuming the lockout is part of AGESA, so the board manufacturers can't change it when building their BIOSes) with the cooperation of the motherboard manufacturers, and agreements about enabling some rare exceptions when required. And it straight up sucks.


----------



## colorfuel

I'll go with either AsRock or ASUS on my next board (AM5) though this board has been good to me so far (I'm running a 3600XT with 3600MhzCL16 Raam just fine), the lack of support for SAM and 5xxx series CPUs is rather annoying tbh, when its technically possible.


----------



## Melcar

colorfuel said:


> I'll go with either AsRock or ASUS on my next board (AM5) though this board has been good to me so far (I'm running a 3600XT with 3600MhzCL16 Raam just fine), the lack of support for SAM and 5xxx series CPUs is rather annoying tbh, when its technically possible.


It's the same for other brands too from what I gather. AMD officially said 300 series boards won't support Ryzen 5xxx. It's not a technical limitation of the boards, but rather an artificial one set by AMD. 320 boards are getting support due to OEM and board manufacturer contracts (it's a guess but it all points to that). There have been reports of some 350/370 boards booting and running 5xxx chips, but those were with custom non-official BIOS (either people managed to modify or they got it from their board maker and leaked it).

Sent from my Xiaomi Redmi 9C using Tapatalk


----------



## Melcar

Guys, I think I bricked my board. I was trying to flash my backup BIOS to the latest since I have tested it enough and it's stable. Booted up into the backup BIOS, flashed to the latest official and apparently it went well. Rebooted and now the system seems to hang and does not boot. Fans turn on alright. I have a speaker dongle hooked up to the board to listen to beep codes but it gives out no codes. The diagnostic LEDs don't turn on either. The post code read out cycles between 79, 15 and E5 codes (mostly stays on 79).

I tried booting with the main BIOS to recover, but now not even that boots. Same symptoms. I run the board in single BIOS mode always so I can manually switch, so I know I did not flash over the main BIOS.

I already tried swapping out RAM and booting barebones. Even switched out the video card to a backup I still have around. No beep codes, no LEDs, only the debug display on code 79. Only other thing I can think about is the CPU or maybe the PSU.



Sent from my Xiaomi Redmi 9C using Tapatalk


----------



## Melcar

Well I guess it's the CPU. Today I tried again to revive my system and this time the CPU led turned on. Still no post so the board can't seem to initialize the CPU. Reseated the CPU, looking carefully for damaged pins and took my time cleaning everything. Turn the PC on and still the CPU led is on with no post.

I guess that's it then for this 1700. 4 some years running with an overclock and no hickups I could not recover from. The couple of weeks I decide to run stock the CPU dies. Funny stuff.

I will take a gamble and assume it's the CPU that died (don't have spare hardware to test). Now I can either get a compatible CPU. The problem is that the only one I can get at a reasonable price here is a 3600. It seems that it would be a bit of a sidegrade, but I'm running a couple of VMs for work and I think 6 cores won't cut it. A 3700X is practically the same price of a 5800X here which is nuts. I may as well just get a new CPU and motherboard. 5700G is a bit cheaper if I decide for a new motherboard, but it being PCIE3 bothers me (I want to eventually upgrade my GPU).

Sent from my Xiaomi Redmi 9C using Tapatalk


----------



## colorfuel

So I had 51d installed before and got 51e from the support page today and it appears that we now have support for resizable BAR and SAM. Maybe I overlooked it with 51d?

The option appears under peripherals and can be set to auto, which enables it. After booting into Windows, it will ask for another reboot and then its there.

Not sure of the performance difference this setting supposedly delivers differs between board genereations, since this board only supports PCIe3.0.

GPUz now reports [PCIe x16 4.0 @ x16 3.0].

Anyway, happy testing.

edit:

After Testing with Forza Horizon 5, Cyberpunk 1.5 and Far Cry 6, all 3 Games have a significant performance boost with SAM turned on.

I compared my results with the results of the Computerbase community in both Forza Horizon and Cyberpunk. And I now have similar FPS than other rigs with newer mainboards and the same GPU/CPU combi as me (6900XT/3600XT).









Forza Horizon 5 im Community-Benchmark-Test


Nach der Redaktion darf jetzt auch die Community Forza Horizon 5 im Benchmark unter die Lupe nehmen. Je mehr mitmachen, umso besser.




www.computerbase.de












Cyberpunk 2077 Patch 1.5 im Community-Benchmark


Patch 1.5 für Cyberpunk 2077 ist da. Auch technisch tut sich einiges. Zeit für einen aktuellen Community-Benchmark-Marathon. Auf geht's!




www.computerbase.de





This means that SAM works just aswell on this board than on other X470, X570 or B550 boards. (That may have been obvious, it wasn't for me)


----------



## herericc

colorfuel said:


> So I had 51d installed before and got 51e from the support page today and it appears that we now have support for resizable BAR and SAM. Maybe I overlooked it with 51d?
> 
> The option appears under peripherals and can be set to auto, which enables it. After booting into Windows, it will ask for another reboot and then its there.
> 
> Not sure of the performance difference this setting supposedly delivers differs between board genereations, since this board only supports PCIe3.0.
> 
> GPUz now reports [PCIe x16 4.0 @ x16 3.0].
> 
> Anyway, happy testing.
> 
> edit:
> 
> After Testing with Forza Horizon 5, Cyberpunk 1.5 and Far Cry 6, all 3 Games have a significant performance boost with SAM turned on.
> 
> I compared my results with the results of the Computerbase community in both Forza Horizon and Cyberpunk. And I now have similar FPS than other rigs with newer mainboards and the same GPU/CPU combi as me (6900XT/3600XT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forza Horizon 5 im Community-Benchmark-Test
> 
> 
> Nach der Redaktion darf jetzt auch die Community Forza Horizon 5 im Benchmark unter die Lupe nehmen. Je mehr mitmachen, umso besser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.computerbase.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyberpunk 2077 Patch 1.5 im Community-Benchmark
> 
> 
> Patch 1.5 für Cyberpunk 2077 ist da. Auch technisch tut sich einiges. Zeit für einen aktuellen Community-Benchmark-Marathon. Auf geht's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.computerbase.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means that SAM works just aswell on this board than on other X470, X570 or B550 boards. (That may have been obvious, it wasn't for me)



Which CPU are you using? Has Gigabyte finally enabled 5600x/5800x/etc on this board?


----------



## AndreDVJ

colorfuel said:


> After Testing with Forza Horizon 5, Cyberpunk 1.5 and Far Cry 6, all 3 Games have a significant performance boost with SAM turned on.
> 
> I compared my results with the results of the Computerbase community in both Forza Horizon and Cyberpunk. And I now have similar FPS than other rigs with newer mainboards and the same GPU/CPU combi as me (6900XT/3600XT).


What does GPU-Z say in Advanced Tab? Example below on a CHVIII Hero:


----------



## colorfuel

@herericc I'm using a second hand 3600XT I got off ebay. It was the cheapest option to get maximum available single thread speed to keep me going until AM5 hits. So I don't know if 5xxx series CPUs are compatible now.

@AndreDVJ : Here is a screenshot of GPU-Z:









Seems like all is well.


----------



## colorfuel

This board now officially supports Vermeer CPUs, as per a bios with a later date (2021/12/10) but that just got added to the list and appears second. T51e.



> • Major vulnerabilities updates, customers are strongly encouraged to update to this release at the earliest.
> Credits to "Assaf Carlsbad and Itai Liba from SentinelOne"
> • Introduce capsule BIOS support starting this version.
> 
> Update AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.3 B
> Add Vermeer and Renoir processors support
> Change default status of AMD PSP fTPM to Enabled for addressing basic Windows 11 requirements (https://support.microsoft.com/windows/1fd5a332-360d-4f46-a1e7-ae6b0c90645c)
> Note: NO Bristol Ridge processors support.


I don't know if F51e also supports these CPUs, (it should since it has AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.5) but since we have dual bios, a safe way would be to install both bioses and just test it. 

Now let's hope we also get AGESA 1.2.0.6b support for 5800X3D too and this board will be the longest lived board I had since I build PCs.


----------



## Melcar

Nice. Too bad mine died and no dual BIOS was able to save it.


----------



## lagamm

Bought a 5800x to replace my 1700x. Gigabyte sight says it supports it with latest bios. 

I updated Bios and no boot from MB. Put my 1700x back in and it boots fine. Drop the 5800x in again and no boot. I am going to test the 5800x on a 550 mico ITX build I'm doing with a 5700g. Then I will be contacting Gigabyte to ***** even though I know it won't do any good. Pretty sure support is BS.


----------



## lagamm

FYI, Stupid Gigabyte. You have to use T51e bios and the 5000 series will work. I found out on Gigabyte forum the what seems to be the latest bios F51e is actully an older bios. It is out of order on their web sight. T51e bios date on my system is dated Feb 2022. They just released it and backdated to F with all of us! My 5800x is working on my 390x K7 board.


----------



## Melcar

It will be a project of mine to try and revive this board. Would be a shame to throw it out.


----------



## megatroncore241

Melcar said:


> It will be a project of mine to try and revive this board. Would be a shame to throw it out.


There is NO project and NO problem.. You did install later BIOS that does NOT have the ZEN microcode, means you cant use properly anymore ZEN/ ZEN+ CPUs on this exact board unless you do one of the 2 possible solutions..

1. upgrade the CPU to ZEN II/ ZEN III
2. replace the BIOS chips on this board with brand new ones

I will recomend you the 1. as it is more reasonable, then the second. I had the same/ similar problem when (same board Aorus x370 K7 and Ryzen 1700) (was F7B working great) decided to do update to F30 (for new AGESA and stuff) and after that i got ton of problems mostly the board properly posting, it did boot loop most of the time and nothing did fix it, till i did buy 3700x and upgrade the damn thing.. I am not sure *** is the problem, but for some reason no one can reverse back to older version BIOS and be fine. I did reverse to F2 the very first BIOS and then did update every single BISO release till i got to F10, and the board was running fine with the Ryzen 1700 for like month, then started working like crap again and i got tired of that BS and got 3700x..
The whole thing is some BS, as it should be possible to reverse and use the board as it was before, but nah it will work for some time then wont, and NO ONE mention this ****ing crap in their BIOS section for ppl to be ware ****ing gigabyte idiots and board vendors as they did use so small BIOS ROM chips ffs....


----------



## Melcar

megatroncore241 said:


> There is NO project and NO problem.. You did install later BIOS that does NOT have the ZEN microcode, means you cant use properly anymore ZEN/ ZEN+ CPUs on this exact board unless you do one of the 2 possible solutions..
> 
> 1. upgrade the CPU to ZEN II/ ZEN III
> 2. replace the BIOS chips on this board with brand new ones
> 
> I will recomend you the 1. as it is more reasonable, then the second. I had the same/ similar problem when (same board Aorus x370 K7 and Ryzen 1700) (was F7B working great) decided to do update to F30 (for new AGESA and stuff) and after that i got ton of problems mostly the board properly posting, it did boot loop most of the time and nothing did fix it, till i did buy 3700x and upgrade the damn thing.. I am not sure *** is the problem, but for some reason no one can reverse back to older version BIOS and be fine. I did reverse to F2 the very first BIOS and then did update every single BISO release till i got to F10, and the board was running fine with the Ryzen 1700 for like month, then started working like crap again and i got tired of that BS and got 3700x..
> The whole thing is some BS, as it should be possible to reverse and use the board as it was before, but nah it will work for some time then wont, and NO ONE mention this ****ing crap in their BIOS section for ppl to be ware ****ing gigabyte idiots and board vendors as they did use so small BIOS ROM chips ffs....


It was the F51e revision. That BIOS was running fine with my old 1700 (primary BIOS) so I wanted to update the secondary BIOS to that revision. Booted into the second BIOS in single BIOS mode just to be safe when I flashed. Did the flash and the board never booted back after the first reboot. I assumed I could recover with the primary BIOS but that one would not post either after switching. No beep codes and gibberish led post codes.
It has since been boxed up with the battery pulled out. When I have time I will try to boot it up again or even try that BIOS recovery method with the USB programmer.


----------



## megatroncore241

I dont know how that board was even able to work/post properly when u did install BIOS above F10 as mine and others dont work... Maybe some luck as the ROM chip is small on size they did drop the ZEN and ZEN+ support and that made boards not working properly with ZEN processors or at all... So what you dis was some luck, as x370 cant work with zen processor with BIOS thay does not have the microcode means the board wont recognize the CPU... So the next time when u did update the bios you bricked the board.. Just upgrade the CPU and the board will work.


----------



## Melcar

megatroncore241 said:


> I dont know how that board was even able to work/post properly when u did install BIOS above F10 as mine and others dont work... Maybe some luck as the ROM chip is small on size they did drop the ZEN and ZEN+ support and that made boards not working properly with ZEN processors or at all... So what you dis was some luck, as x370 cant work with zen processor with BIOS thay does not have the microcode means the board wont recognize the CPU... So the next time when u did update the bios you bricked the board.. Just upgrade the CPU and the board will work.


I only see them mentioning dropped Bristol Ridge support in some of their latter BIOS revisions, no mention of Summit Ridge. It sucks if that is the case and bad that they don't warn users on their page. So maybe if I manage to buy a cheap 3600 or something (fat chance down here) I may be able to use the board again.


----------



## megatroncore241

Melcar said:


> I only see them mentioning dropped Bristol Ridge support in some of their latter BIOS revisions, no mention of Summit Ridge. It sucks if that is the case and bad that they don't warn users on their page. So maybe if I manage to buy a cheap 3600 or something (fat chance down here) I may be able to use the board again.



I know that they mention only drop for APUs, but the thing is they dont mention all things in the notes sadly, is why i got angry when i did fall into the **** after updating the mobo to the F24 bios and after that to F40... I did think back then same as you, that the board did gone bad and i need new board... My board was working tho, but did boot loop some times like crazy and did that for loooong time before i am able to recover it again... Did update the damn thing to the latest BIOS when i got the 3700x and since then it is all fine as it was before i did the ****ing update in first place...

When i was with the ryzen 1700 and the newer BIOS for ZEN II i did some reasearch how to fix the damn thing and i did found many people to speak how they did update their x370 boards with ZEN 1 CPUs to like ZEN II bioses and that did totally brick some boards, other did boot loop, all kind of nasty problems.. Aside from that i can say my Aorus K7 board did more then fine, as many many ppl did brick their boards, while mine was still somehow able to run... Not sure if the memory have something to do with your or mine situation, as you say your board seems totally dead no lights no notinhg, while mine did boot (the worst boots was LED screen and the BIOS and power button leds, RGB leds did not work) ... Try to reseat the damn memory and specially the CPU it may help you to run the board again (before to brick again) .


"well, _I_ don't update my asrock x370 gaming bios because the newest versions crash/bsod with my 1st gen ryzen. The asrock support engineer said that when zen+ support was added, 1st gen zen doesn't work anymore in some situations so I should revert. I didn't brick thankfully, but there it is. I haven't checked up on the situation with the 3rd gen bios and my 1st gen processor. "

"
Because 3rd gen bios does :


replace interface with a lite mode
remove profile backup and other features
remove support for earlier CPUs
disable RAID support
"



I did add posts from reddit of other ppl...
As i told u i did research when i got tired of that BS behaviour of the board that was working very good before to update the bios from F10 (ZEN support) to like F25 (ZEN+ i think) then did go straight to F40 (ZEN II for sure). And found that for some ******ed reason if someone with x370 and ZEN update BIOS to ZEN II bios it loses the microcode support, means the board works, BUT it have from hard time to recognize the installed CPU, to non (like in your case and some other ppl). And the even bigger BS is you can reverse the BIOS to liek F10 that is 110% supporting the ZEN processors, seems there is some permanent deletion of ZEN/ ZEN+ microcode that no REflashing is able to fix is just very dumb really....... I do update BIOS to lates version of every single motherboard i have to add latest support of CPUs, memory and other stuff, but this time is the first for me to encounter such f**king BS really.....


Good at least i saw this thread and your post so i can give you some info, as it was hard for me to find this on my own the hard way.. 
Just get an ZEN II CPU from a friend or buy some and try yourself it should boot no problem (same way as my Aorus K7 did work with the F50e BIOS just fine no bricking, no bootLOOPs, no BS)


----------



## megatroncore241

Damn there was even AD i saw like 2 months ago some guy with Aorus x370 Gaming 5 and Ryzen 1600 seems did the same mistake as we did and updated the BIOS to F40 or F50 and got similar dumb behaviour, and now he is selling his board and CPU, as he thinks the board is bricked, or something is wrong with it.. Sadly if the fu***ng board manifactures did use bigger ROM chips like 32MB instead of 16mb this was going not to affect everyone but.... It is strange to me, as even the latest BIOS is near 11mb, there should be enough space for the previous stuff. Unless that 11MB F50 BIOS containts ONLY ZEN 2 and ZEN 3 microcode, and the whole BIOS is like 25MB if contains the APUs ZEN and ZEN+......


Aside from that very BIG BIOS mess BS i am very pleased with this board it works great, even now with Ryzen 3700x i have no complains at all. Some times it does freeze on post screen, but after reset it just boots, is far away from that nasty behaviour with the ZEN CPU and the ZEN 2 microcode BIOS.. Very solid and stable behaviour under windows 10. I will prob upgrade to Ryzen 5700x, 5900x or the 5800x3D but will see for that after AM5 is out, prices to fall.. Will like to get Aorus Master x570s, but my board works, is just far away then the current x570 boards are alot more high end then the x370 "high end" ones...


Got an idea for you.. So instead of taking my word for it, try it yourself, but instead of spending money for new ZEN II processor go to some pc repair shop and ask if they can test your board with some ryzen 3K cpu and i bet the board will prob work. As in home yourself it will be hard to debugg that shht without ZEN II..


----------



## Melcar

Yeah, the board is really good with some nice features, features that I was hard pressed to find on newer affordable boards. I settled for a B550 in the end. I'm right now using the same RAM and PSU on my new 5800X build, so at least I know those components are still fine.


----------



## megatroncore241

Melcar said:


> Yeah, the board is really good with some nice features, features that I was hard pressed to find on newer affordable boards. I settled for a B550 in the end. I'm right now using the same RAM and PSU on my new 5800X build, so at least I know those components are still fine.


Try then the 5800h on the x370 Aorus K7 board, to see if it will work..


----------



## Rylex

I was hoping that someone here could help. I am attempting to flash my bios to T51e planning on picking up a 5800x3d, currently on a 1700x. Problem is when I attempt @BIOS it tells me to update @BIOS (running latest version I can find on their site) and when I attempt to use q-flash through bios it gives me an error Invalid BIOS image I am currently running version F6 (i've never updated this board I don't unless I have problems generally) i downloaded the T51e from gigabyte and have it as the only bios on my flashdrive. Thank you all for the assist.


----------



## megatroncore241

Rylex said:


> I was hoping that someone here could help. I am attempting to flash my bios to T51e planning on picking up a 5800x3d, currently on a 1700x. Problem is when I attempt @BIOS it tells me to update @BIOS (running latest version I can find on their site) and when I attempt to use q-flash through bios it gives me an error Invalid BIOS image I am currently running version F6 (i've never updated this board I don't unless I have problems generally) i downloaded the T51e from gigabyte and have it as the only bios on my flashdrive. Thank you all for the assist.



For me BIOS update works no matter if i do it from the Windows or BIOS.. Things to do, reset the current BIOS first, erase the flash drive and redownload the wanted BIOS file again and try. If still gives error replace the damn flash drive..

But if this fails maybe you need to follow the notes from Gigabyte site.. For example read the description on the F30 and F40 BIOS notes.. My best advice for you is to flash to BIOS F10, then flash F24 (or whatever F2x), then Flash F30 BIOS read the description and follow the instructions after u do all, then you can flash the rest.. Still i think there was no problem for me flashing from F22 to like F40 and then F50 whatever...


----------



## Melcar

Rylex said:


> I was hoping that someone here could help. I am attempting to flash my bios to T51e planning on picking up a 5800x3d, currently on a 1700x. Problem is when I attempt @BIOS it tells me to update @BIOS (running latest version I can find on their site) and when I attempt to use q-flash through bios it gives me an error Invalid BIOS image I am currently running version F6 (i've never updated this board I don't unless I have problems generally) i downloaded the T51e from gigabyte and have it as the only bios on my flashdrive. Thank you all for the assist.


Update directly from the BIOS. Use a flash drive formatted in FAT32 using MBR, ideally a USB 2.0 drive. Important to set the BIOS switches to single BIOS mode and the primary BIOS (so you don't accidentally flash the backup BIOS). Since you are on such an old BIOS, you need to update to F31 first:



> Note:
> 1. If you are using Q-Flash Utility to update BIOS, make sure you have updated BIOS to F31 before F40.
> 2. Before update BIOS to F40, you have to install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version) to avoid 4DIMM DDR compatibility on 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ CPU.
> 3. Due to BIOS ROM size limited, NO Bristol Ridge (AMD 7th Gen A-series/ Athlon™ X4 series) APU support.


Once you successfully flash to F31, use the EC FW Update Tool and then flash to F40:



> Note:
> 1. If you are using Q-Flash Utility to update BIOS, make sure you have updated BIOS to F31 before F40.
> 2. Before update BIOS to F40, you have to install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version) to avoid 4DIMM DDR compatibility on 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ CPU.
> 3. Due to BIOS ROM size limited, NO Bristol Ridge (AMD 7th Gen A-series/ Athlon™ X4 series) APU support.


After F40 you can flash to the latest. You may be able to skip the whole EC FW Tool part, not 100% on that. Keep in mind that updating the BIOS takes some time and must not be interrupted. Your PC will reboot by itself and boot up again. After this first boot don't touch anything as the PC will reboot a few times on its own (I think twice more). Just let it do its thing until it boots back into your OS.

WARNING: When I had this board I was running a 1700. The last working BIOS I had on it was F51e. I attempted to flash the secondary BIOS to F51e since everything was working out for me, but then the board stopped booting after that second flash. Neither the primary or secondary BIOS would boot anymore. I was told on this thread it's because these later BIOS have incomplete support for first gen Ryzen. You may not be able to boot the board with your 1700X after you flash to the latest BIOS.


----------



## Rylex

Thank you both for your prompt responses. Excellent information and it looks like sequential updates are the problem, I will hold off on flashing anything until I have 5800 in hand...


----------



## colorfuel

Good News:

With the new F51g Bios, they updated to AMD AGESA 1.2.0.7 with support for 5800X3D. I'll probably get one to keep me going until 8xxx or even 9xxx gens come out.


----------



## megatroncore241

colorfuel said:


> Good News:
> 
> With the new F51g Bios, they updated to AMD AGESA 1.2.0.7 with support for 5800X3D. I'll probably get one to keep me going until 8xxx or even 9xxx gens come out.



Interesting i did check like a month ago, and in CPU support list the 5800x3D was there, before this F51G very strange... Still nice of AMD to finally unlock the x370 for supporting ZEN III, and now even the last CPU for the platform.. Too bad they did not made 5900x3D as well...


----------



## Mumzy

For anyone that is interested...I just updated my GA-AX370-Gaming K7 to the F51g BIOS and installed a Ryzen 7 5700g into it and it works fine. The CPU support page still doesn't list support for Cezanne but it's working so I suppose they just haven't updated the list yet. Toodles!


----------



## zzztopzzz

Mumzy said:


> For anyone that is interested...I just updated my GA-AX370-Gaming K7 to the F51g BIOS and installed a Ryzen 7 5700g into it and it works fine. The CPU support page still doesn't list support for Cezanne but it's working so I suppose they just haven't updated the list yet. Toodles!


Good for you. I'm wondering if the 5800X3D would just drop in. My system has a 3600 and runs W7.


----------



## zzztopzzz

I'm currently on vacation down on the Florida gulf coast and won't get back to SE Michigan for another 2 weeks or there about. As soon as I get back I'm going to order a 5800X3D, now that AORUS has the F51F BIOS for it. I also have 32GB of 3200 RAM left over from my Tiachi X570 gamer refit last December. The 1080 video card will have to make do for a while longer. Keep in mind that this is strictly a W7 machine and it mainly does GOG shooters and runs CP77 pretty good. 

P.S. I really like this thread


----------



## Tebore

I'm going to post this question here since I know Gigabyte likes to share a lot of their BIOS code base across boards. 
Is anyone using a X370 or B350 board with the newer AGESA 1.2.0.7 BIOS with a Zen3 who has an overclock on their RAM in a 1:1:1 config over 3600/1800? 
I was running 3800/1900 on the older BIOS with a Ryzen 3600 completely stable but looks like the new BIOS has a memory hole above 3466. Curious if this hole exists for Zen 3 in the same BIOS.


----------



## megatroncore241

zzztopzzz said:


> I'm currently on vacation down on the Florida gulf coast and won't get back to SE Michigan for another 2 weeks or there about. As soon as I get back I'm going to order a 5800X3D, now that AORUS has the F51F BIOS for it. I also have 32GB of 3200 RAM left over from my Tiachi X570 gamer refit last December. The 1080 video card will have to make do for a while longer. Keep in mind that this is strictly a W7 machine and it mainly does GOG shooters and runs CP77 pretty good.
> 
> P.S. I really like this thread


I wonder why tf when you have superior board such as x570 TaiChi, why you even bother with this old and weak on VRM side Aorus x370 board to use it, instead of selling it, and just use the better board.. As board vendors did take AMD seriously with Zen II and x470, and with ZEN III and x570 they made ultra high end boards for AMD as well such as Aorus x570 Xtreme or MSI GodLike x570. But x370 board were a joke sadly compared to the high end of the intel boards back in 2017 .. My Aorux x370 K7 works like a charm, but still is not on par with the x470 Aorus 7 WI-FI, and is far cry from Aorus Xtreme x570 in terms of build quality, specially VRM and VRM heatsink... But i like the board anyway (aside from the weak 6 phase Vcore VRM, and the crap joke of VRM heatsink, nothing that x2 40mm fans cant fix, but still compare the Aorux x470 7 and Aorux x570 Xtreme or even the master VRM heatsink to ours....) it works great since day 1, it have armored PCIex and MEM slots lot of dual stuff such as BIOS, Audio, USB 3.0, USB 2.0, it have tons of 4 pin PWM fan headers that work great.. Only downside these days is the board is old and have only 1 M2 connector, and it piss me off the VRM is 6+4 4 phases for Vsoc FK that... They should have made the VRM 8+2 (8 real phases, not doublers) 

What is there to like so much about this thread ? I am happy i did read in Gigabyte forums before every update, so i saw some garbage BIOS that did overvolt CPUs as some ppl did kill their processors so i did not update...






Tebore said:


> I'm going to post this question here since I know Gigabyte likes to share a lot of their BIOS code base across boards.
> Is anyone using a X370 or B350 board with the newer AGESA 1.2.0.7 BIOS with a Zen3 who has an overclock on their RAM in a 1:1:1 config over 3600/1800?
> I was running 3800/1900 on the older BIOS with a Ryzen 3600 completely stable but looks like the new BIOS has a memory hole above 3466. Curious if this hole exists for Zen 3 in the same BIOS.


If you have fast Samsung B-Die kit, and you have trouble running faster speed then 3400 memory, then you have to blame the damn latest AGESA microcode.. I did readin this thread, that some other ppl did upgrade the AGESA and got OC nerf.. Maybe flash to the previous version of the BIOS it should fix it for you. After all you dont need the very latest BIOS, if you have ZEN II processor, just flash 1-2 versions early BIOS. I have atm F50e and works fine with Ryzen 3700x and 32GB B-Die sticks at CL14 3600 speed..


----------



## Tebore

megatroncore241 said:


> If you have fast Samsung B-Die kit, and you have trouble running faster speed then 3400 memory, then you have to blame the damn latest AGESA microcode.. I did readin this thread, that some other ppl did upgrade the AGESA and got OC nerf.. Maybe flash to the previous version of the BIOS it should fix it for you. After all you dont need the very latest BIOS, if you have ZEN II processor, just flash 1-2 versions early BIOS. I have atm F50e and works fine with Ryzen 3700x and 32GB B-Die sticks at CL14 3600 speed..


Don't know about fast but I have "not-slow" Micron Rev-E. That I can run on F52d for my board at PC3800/1900IF. The second I go to the new BIOS with the new AGESA there's a hard wall where the board just refuses to post above 3466 even when I try super slack settings I know the RAM can do PC4400 at. With my current Zen2 I don't need a new BIOS, however I'm thinking of getting a Zen3 and wanted to see if there's a bug in the way Gigabyte set up the BIOS that's preventing my overclock from working or maybe just the Zen2 implementation.
I did downgrade my BIOS back to F52D. 

Maybe I'll have to try the upgrade again or get the CPU and see what happens and if I'm stuck get a new board.


----------



## megatroncore241

Well some ppl some pages behind did say that the latest AGESA for this board did nerf their memory and CPU OC speed, that was working fine on the previous AGESA BIOS... Who knows who is to blame for this crap, that happens with the latest BIOS/ AGESA Gigabyte or AMD.. If this happens to other x370 board brands like ASUS, MSI and ASRock, BIOstar then it is the AGESA to blame.. Maybe they did some major change die to the 5800x3D having V Cache and alot of it... 
But yes that is really annoying, as if i decide to upgrade one day from 3700x to ZEN III and specially 5800x3D my memory clock may get nerf as well... 
This is one of the reason why Intel have it better, everyone blame them about changing sockets and chipsets every year, but normally when they do that they will have less problems then AMD with the very ole these days x370 boards... 

My advice for you is to look up the x370 threads for the other high end boards of the rest brands here, or in their forums, that will give you and idea if is the AMD`s fault or Gigabyte...


----------



## zzztopzzz

megatroncore241 said:


> I wonder why tf when you have superior board such as x570 TaiChi, why you even bother with this old and weak on VRM side Aorus x370 board to use it, instead of selling it, and just use the better board.. As board vendors did take AMD seriously with Zen II and x470, and with ZEN III and x570 they made ultra high end boards for AMD as well such as Aorus x570 Xtreme or MSI GodLike x570. But x370 board were a joke sadly compared to the high end of the intel boards back in 2017 .. My Aorux x370 K7 works like a charm, but still is not on par with the x470 Aorus 7 WI-FI, and is far cry from Aorus Xtreme x570 in terms of build quality, specially VRM and VRM heatsink... But i like the board anyway (aside from the weak 6 phase Vcore VRM, and the crap joke of VRM heatsink, nothing that x2 40mm fans cant fix, but still compare the Aorux x470 7 and Aorux x570 Xtreme or even the master VRM heatsink to ours....) it works great since day 1, it have armored PCIex and MEM slots lot of dual stuff such as BIOS, Audio, USB 3.0, USB 2.0, it have tons of 4 pin PWM fan headers that work great.. Only downside these days is the board is old and have only 1 M2 connector, and it piss me off the VRM is 6+4 4 phases for Vsoc FK that... They should have made the VRM 8+2 (8 real phases, not doublers)
> 
> What is there to like so much about this thread ? I am happy i did read in Gigabyte forums before every update, so i saw some garbage BIOS that did overvolt CPUs as some ppl did kill their processors so i did not update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have fast Samsung B-Die kit, and you have trouble running faster speed then 3400 memory, then you have to blame the damn latest AGESA microcode.. I did readin this thread, that some other ppl did upgrade the AGESA and got OC nerf.. Maybe flash to the previous version of the BIOS it should fix it for you. After all you dont need the very latest BIOS, if you have ZEN II processor, just flash 1-2 versions early BIOS. I have atm F50e and works fine with Ryzen 3700x and 32GB B-Die sticks at CL14 3600 speed..


Well Mega, here's the deal: If you would have paid a little more attention you would have noticed that I said it was a W7 machine. None of the latter mobo's support W7 drivers and therein lies the problem. To get W7 to run on a Rizen board takes a little finesse, as Microsoft has seen fit not to include support for USB 3 on W7. However, Gigabyte and Asus did an end run around MS and provided a driver package that can be shoehorned into the W7 install routine. Somewhere on this board, myself, as well as others, have fully documented the process. Why W7? Well because some of us think it was the best OS ever from MS and is one heck of a gaming platform as long as your games are DX11. Some games like CP77 have been ported over to DX11. As an aside, I have a PC platform for almost all games from DOS, W3.1 and on up. So, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## megatroncore241

I saw the W7 u said, and that was on my mind, as possible reason to use this board, as maybe x570 does not have drivers... Bu better to ask then to wonder. Still i find it very nice to use this board since 2017, and now as they did unlock ZEN III on x370 it have even an small upgrade path, no matter others will go for AM5 and DDR5 that will cost alot more..

Yes Windows 7 was better, as i am on Windows 10 pro since when they did release it, and i find some annoying bugs and crap, thata was never the issue with Win 7... Saw that with the non working USBs (non of them works even USB 2.0) as before to upgrade to windows 10, there was a trick to hack Win 7, and make it original, and then upgrade to Win 10, and i saw how non of my USB will not work, but the board has PS/2 connetor, it was enough to plug in mouse.......


----------



## zzztopzzz

megatroncore241 said:


> I saw the W7 u said, and that was on my mind, as possible reason to use this board, as maybe x570 does not have drivers... Bu better to ask then to wonder. Still i find it very nice to use this board since 2017, and now as they did unlock ZEN III on x370 it have even an small upgrade path, no matter others will go for AM5 and DDR5 that will cost alot more..
> 
> Yes Windows 7 was better, as i am on Windows 10 pro since when they did release it, and i find some annoying bugs and crap, thata was never the issue with Win 7... Saw that with the non working USBs (non of them works even USB 2.0) as before to upgrade to windows 10, there was a trick to hack Win 7, and make it original, and then upgrade to Win 10, and i saw how non of my USB will not work, but the board has PS/2 connetor, it was enough to plug in mouse.......


The W7 on Zen was a project challenge last summer. My first attempt was on a Asus Crosshair VI and it didn't work out, too many BSOD's over drivers, and very bad OS to hardware compatibility. I still have that CH6 and it looks brand new in the original box. Might make a W11 gamer for a family member out of that one.


----------



## megatroncore241

What the hell.... So high end ASUS ROG x370 board does not work, but the Gigabyte Aorus x370 works fine on windows 7 that is very interesting... Guess that Aorus K7 is more capable board then the Crosshair in some ways.. Memory OC usually was better on the Aorus as well as the compatibility then Crosshair..


BTW do you enjoy that Corsair K70 keyboard ? As i was wondering if i decide to buy new mechanical KB what to pick (as i am retro HW collector and i have IBM Model M, Cherry G80-1000, Epson KB (Fujitsu) and other vintage well build KB) but as i have vintage KB i dont really need to, but want to have at least 1 modern, to have crappy RGB, black plastic etc... And from what i did research Corsair seems to be one of the high quality Cherry MX manufacturers (as i want 110% genuine Cherry MX, not other crap), as Logitech is the way for mice, but on keyboard side they suck for keyboards, as they are mice manufacturer, while Cooler Master seems not very good to me, Steel Series too, Razer no comment at all, worse brand prob.. 

What about the Noctua D15 i really enjoy mine, i have the second one in my country as i did buy it from a reviewer, dont even think to sell it and upgrade to the NH-D15 Chromax black..


----------



## zzztopzzz

megatroncore241 said:


> What the hell.... So high end ASUS ROG x370 board does not work, but the Gigabyte Aorus x370 works fine on windows 7 that is very interesting... Guess that Aorus K7 is more capable board then the Crosshair in some ways.. Memory OC usually was better on the Aorus as well as the compatibility then Crosshair..
> 
> 
> BTW do you enjoy that Corsair K70 keyboard ? As i was wondering if i decide to buy new mechanical KB what to pick (as i am retro HW collector and i have IBM Model M, Cherry G80-1000, Epson KB (Fujitsu) and other vintage well build KB) but as i have vintage KB i dont really need to, but want to have at least 1 modern, to have crappy RGB, black plastic etc... And from what i did research Corsair seems to be one of the high quality Cherry MX manufacturers (as i want 110% genuine Cherry MX, not other crap), as Logitech is the way for mice, but on keyboard side they suck for keyboards, as they are mice manufacturer, while Cooler Master seems not very good to me, Steel Series too, Razer no comment at all, worse brand prob..
> 
> What about the Noctua D15 i really enjoy mine, i have the second one in my country as i did buy it from a reviewer, dont even think to sell it and upgrade to the NH-D15 Chromax black..


As far as the K70 goes. I really do. It goes back to my 2015 Asus Z170 6700K build. It's not RGB. just red, but I'm not into light shows anyway. Keyboards are just like pillows, whatever works good and feels right. The price is still good if you can find one. Hard to beat the 900 series mice, but you'll get some arguments here from some. BTW, not the Asus ROG 370 but the Asus Crosshair VI was the W7 problem for me.


----------



## Horigo

Got a 5800X3D on the AX370-Gaming 5



Seems to work !
I have set up a negative offset of -0.075V but not sure if its effective....

By the way Gigabyte USA forum are closed ?


----------

